# Team Jelly Belly!!!



## Jai_Jai

Hey ladies!!! Here is a thread for all my lovely Jelly bellies :D no matter if your WTT TTC or already PG (u lucky things) I have had a maaaaad day at work today but got a whole weeks food shopping for under a tenner woop woop. so how is everyone?? love and hugs to all xxx


----------



## DebsHopeful

*TEAM JELLY BELLY *

Our team was created from the CD Buddies CD1 22nd September 2008

Listed in the order we all joined:
Jai-Jai = Jenna : Mummy to a baby girl :pink:
1cre8tvgrl = Rhonda : Mummy to a baby girl :pink:
Gabrielle = Gabby : Mummy to a baby boy :blue:
DebsHopeful = Debs Mummy to a girl :pink:
MsTwiggy = Liyana : Mummy to a baby girl :pink:
Nlytin = Lea : Mummy to a baby boy :blue:
1stBaby = Ashley
srm0421 = Sara :bfp: :yellow:
HatterSarah = Sarah
Mel42 = Mellissa : Mummy to a baby boy :blue:
Our lovely new friends that joined us in this new thread
MT = Mel :bfp: :yellow:
Chocolate = Caroline



Thanks Jai-Jai, now we have a thread where we can all catch up no matter what stage we are at.

How are you doing? Have you moved house yet?

I am like you, 5DPO, so trying to do as little as possible to help the little eggy find a place to settle could be any day from now that it reaches the uterus :)

Fingers crossed for all of us and lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:happydance: Yay!!! So glad to be back with you girls!!!! :hugs: How is everyone doing today? Hope the 2WW isn't too bad this time around.


----------



## trish1200

Hello everyone.....I'm so anxious:hissy:


----------



## misstrouble

I want to know how you got a weeks worth of food for under a tenner!! I can never do that


----------



## 1stbaby

I just wanted to say hey! thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## aflight84

hey girls, 
this is a great thread idea! 
i'm 5dpo today too and really struggling with the 2ww this time! ARGH i hate it!


----------



## Kimberly28

Hey Jai Jai!!! How are you hun?? Doing alright here. Few symptoms, trying not to spot though and 8dpo today. AF due next weekend. Here's hoping this is the month! Good luck to us all!!! :dust:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Hey girls!! Due to test tomorrow.. and AF is also due tomorrow (no symptoms thought thank goodness).. hoping she stays away!!


----------



## trish1200

Waiting2bMommy said:


> Hey girls!! Due to test tomorrow.. and AF is also due tomorrow (no symptoms thought thank goodness).. hoping she stays away!!

Good luck...I hope you get your:bfp: :hug:


----------



## srm0421

Waiting2bMommy said:


> Hey girls!! Due to test tomorrow.. and AF is also due tomorrow (no symptoms thought thank goodness).. hoping she stays away!!

Good luck, FX for you. Jai Jai, thanks for starting this thread, that way we can all stay together. So excited for this month, i have a good feeling that we will get a lot of :bfp: s. I hope we can start a record for the most :bfp:s in one thread, Good luck gals, R- glad to hear things are going great for you.


----------



## Nlytin

Jai, thanks for starting this thread. It's great that we can all stay together no matter what stage.


----------



## Katielou76

Hiya, 
Great thread! I've totally mucked up my dates, thought i was getting symptoms but if i got my dates right i not even ovulated yet!!! DOH! got 15 days to go to see if i get lucky with a :bfp::happydance:


----------



## bebe

I am also 8 days away from testing - hope they pass quickly good luck to all!


----------



## srm0421

ok team I need help. My usual wake up temp time is 6 and this morning I woke up at almost 3 and took my temp just in case. (if I wake up I take my temp then check the time). It was 97.29. I went back to sleep and woke up at almost 6. ( I can not guarantee I did not toss and turn) the temp was 97.76. Here is my problem. If my temp dropped then it would be good to assume I am Oing soon. but my temp dropped yesterday to 97.5something and if it went up it could be edging higher to show I Oed yesterday or so. Now we :sex: last night and the night before and I do not know if we will get a chance to :sex: tonight. What temp should I put in and should I try to get some :sex: in tonight just in case? Why did I have to wake up early last night :hissy: I felt a little weird last night too though, it has been a long time since I felt some pain or discomfort around O. (last time was when i got pregnant with my son). I know this is long and the only definite answer is to wait until tomorrow but just looking for opinions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Jai-Jai, R, Gabrielle, Nlytin, 1stBaby and Smr.
I see MsTwiggy hasn't made her way over here yet from our old thread.


----------



## Vestirse

I normally would say the first because I don't like to adjust my temps, but since you got in another three hours before the second, I would use the second.


----------



## Jai_Jai

srm i dunno what to suggest :( i am sorry!! I am rubbish with temping myself and rely on u guys to help me :rofl: I think try and :sex: tonight jst in case. hope u ladies r gd? Debs? no, no sign of mstwiggy Gabs isn't here either is she!?!? oh well sod em :rofl: hope to see them soon :D love u Jelly Belly Ladies :dance:


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey ladies im here..just writing in the other thread! No temps going up so idk whats going on. feel sick but who knows! Wrote in the other thread but i got the nerve to call my ob/gyn and im having cd21 test tomorrow! results friday..so if i o'd i know im in with a chance..if not oh well then we can fix the problem hopefully!


----------



## Jai_Jai

yay hi gabs - well at least you will no one way or other - will have fingers crossed for u


----------



## 1stbaby

I am doing good ladies. I am on cd 22 4dpo! I will be testing in 6 days which i know is only 10 dpo but my cycles are only 28 days long i ov on cd 18 so here is hoping af stays away and my lp is long enough! i have been taking vitamins now to make it longer i hope they work, other wise i called my dr today and she said next month she will do a cd 21 blood work to fix it!


----------



## srm0421

Thanks for the input. I put in the later temp and will see what tomorrow brings. Will try to get some :sex: in later tonight just to cover bases. Hope to see some :bfp: s soon.


----------



## HatterasSarah

Hey yall! Sorry I've been so MIA lately! School has been soooo time consuming! Ive also been working out a lot (Ive lost 8 lbs yay!!) so that is taking up a lot of time also. Hubby and I are still WTT....I think I've decided that I will agree to start trying in May. I just don't want to be pregnant while finishing my last year of college...not bc it's hard, bc theres just so much damn work! I'm going to read through this thread now and then post again, so be ready!


----------



## HatterasSarah

Okay yayyy!! Almost all of the girls are here...just waiting on MsTwiggy! 

Gabby, JaiJai, Deb, Nylatin, Sara, 1stbaby and Aflight...how are all of y'all doing!??!? Can you tell us all of y'all CDs and symptoms? I really am hoping and praying for yall...I know it will happen soon for all of you!

Rhonda...I'm still so friggin happy for you! I'm always checking your facebook page for bump pics! I know you prolly dont have a bump yet...but Ive heard with 2nd babies, you get much bigger much faster! 

To all of the other girls...congrats on TTC!!!!!!!!

JaiJai...do you have the "Team Jelly Belly" blinkie? Something happened to my siggy!


----------



## msTwiggy

HELLOOO LADIES!! 

oh my gosh, is it just me who's laggin' behind on our ol' lil thread? So sorry!!

Debs, Sarah and Jai, I'm heeeere!! :D

1stbaby, hope the vits are working for you :hugs:

Gabby, good luck with your cd21 test tmrw! :hugs: (although, i'm quite clueless as to what a cd21 test is)

srm0421, sorry can't help much with the temping dear, i'm awful when it comes to temps

Anyhuuu, picking up where I left off, more zits showing up today it's really starting to get annoying, and at places they never usually appear like the sides of my face (near my ears) and in my nose?? ugh. 1cre8tivgrl, i hope they're actually symptoms like what you mentioned to me in our other thread. If it's just hormones, i'm definitely at the butt of AF's joke this cycle.

Slightly tender bbs are back on but nothing major. However something cute happened today, as i was getting dressed in front of mirror, DH who was standing behind me suddenly exclaimed (while looking at my reflection) "are your bbs GROWING??" :rofl: it could be his imagination, prolly horny or something, LOL! I'd rather not get my hopes up just yet on the bbs issue, hahaha!

Other weird stuff happening, my sides (just below ribcage) hurt as so do my abdomen. Feels like i've been doing sit-ups although i've been doing none of the sort. Also, right side of stomach had sharp pains this morning. Not sure if these are any sort of pregnancy symptoms (i could be having appendicits for all I know :rofl:). Plus, the skin around my stomach is having this dry stretched feeling. It's either i'm pregnant (as i so would like to wish is happening) or i've just been eating too much these past few days (freakin' piglet appetite):rofl:

You ladies have any idea what might be going on?


----------



## trish1200

I'm not the best person to talk about symptoms......I'm so confused and anxious. Last evening I felt soooo dizzy i though I was going to faint. I was going to wait until 15dpo to test but because of the dizziness I did a superdrug early test this morning and got a very very:bfp: faint line. Do you think i should test again tomorrow or there wont be much difference and I should wait? I'm scared!!!!! I'm still feeling quite dizzy today.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls, 

Sarah I put our blinky team logo in out old thread, you can grab it from there and add it to your signature. Lovely to have you back with us, and very commendable that you are completing your studies "you go girl!" :)

MsTwiggy, you finally made you way over here!!!!!
Sounds to me like you have lots of positive pregnancy symptoms. I too have all those twinges in my abdomen, but mine are mainly on my left side. Funny that because that is the side FS confirmed I was ovulating on.

Love and hugs to everyone else, I hope you have all had an awesome day.

I am just dying to POAS, one would think I would have learnt my leason last month about starting far too early, but apparently not!!!!!!!

I am on CD7 and still have tons of cm, had the metalic taste in my mouth yesterday but must admit not so much today...hmm.

How is everyone else? Any ideas when you are going to start testing?


----------



## Gabrielle

First of all...HELLO Sarah, miss you babe! Glad you came to stop by and say hi!! :) Hope you get school all done soon and start making that baby!!!:)

Ms Twiggy...i know what you mean with the pains in the stomach..tbh idk if its a pg symptom or not...just make sure if its right stabbing pain alot and your sick see a dr! could be your appendixs! I've had mine removed when i was preggo! All your other things sound good, specially the hubby noticing the bbs!?:) Good luck babe.

1st baby..are you opks neg now? How are you feeling?

Debs, jai jai, any new symptoms to report?

Nytin how are you hunni!

Well today is the test day..i dont really want to go..but only going to because if i didnt o then i obviously want to find out why and do something about it fast!!!hehe!
Results wont be here for three days..sooo hard to wait!
Symptoms for me..or in my head? hehe are ....still feeling nausea here and there..bbs alil sore and seem bigger? Also is itchy nipples a sign? OMG they itched soooooo bad last night!!! EEK! Cp is medium,,and cm is creamy and umm kinda wet, ewcm here and there?

HOws everyones cp and cm?! 

Talk to you later girls ! Luv ya all!!!:)


----------



## Gabrielle

Btw..also have this sharp pain going down my left side..between my back and stomach and twinges ..only left though. Also if i did O it was on the left side because of all the pain!!!


----------



## Nlytin

Sarah - So glad your back. Getting that degree out the way is a great idea. Who needs the stress of all that work and then the TTC on top of that.....That would be a lot.

Srm - I think the later temp would be the most accurate to go by

Trish - Congrats!!! You should post a pic and then we could tell better but if it's faint its still positive.

MsTwiggy, Debs, Gabs - Look at all those symptoms. I can't wait to see the :bfp:s in your future.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Just to let you know I wont have the internet as from tomo until god knows when :cry: I am packing now and didn't realise how much stuff i had accumulated :rofl: anyway I will try and leave a proper reply soon but hello to everyone and wshing you all the best for the next few days!! :hugs: and love to you all


----------



## 1stbaby

Morning ladies! Ok so i am now only 5 dpo on cd 23 and i have had so much c cm yesterday and today!! Is that a sign? I dont remember it being like this last month. I know its way tmi!!! but its like clumps so strange! This is so embarrasing but i had to look twice thinking it may be toilet paper but it wasnt, it was c cm!!!!!! loads of it! plus i am having the most odd feeling in my lower tummy/pelvic area, not af pain and not ov pain, more like a pressure or sore pain. I hope this is not all in my head! I know the cm is not i showed DH!!! He was like wow what is that stuff... hahaha


----------



## Gabrielle

lol nice baby! yes..increase cm is a great sign..specially if its new for you! creamy cm is what alot of people get hun! Good luck hunni..fingers crossed for you!..whats your cp like?


----------



## Gabrielle

Has anyone ever heard of itchy nipples as a sign...i had it sooo bad last night..but not right now..?


----------



## trish1200

Nlytin said:


> Sarah - So glad your back. Getting that degree out the way is a great idea. Who needs the stress of all that work and then the TTC on top of that.....That would be a lot.
> 
> Srm - I think the later temp would be the most accurate to go by
> 
> Trish - Congrats!!! You should post a pic and then we could tell better but if it's faint its still positive.
> 
> MsTwiggy, Debs, Gabs - Look at all those symptoms. I can't wait to see the :bfp:s in your future.

Thank you Nlytin I just don't want to get my hopes up...here's a pic...as you can see it is very faint....please let me know what you think
[IMG]https://i493.photobucket.com/albums/rr294/trish1200/IMG_8490-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## trish1200

please please please let me know what you think of my pic


----------



## adzuki

I can see a faint line!!!!! :) Congratulations!

I think it will be a great relief to see the "pregnant" in the CB digital window though - go POAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

(no bias here at all) ;)

A


----------



## trish1200

I'm scared to test again : (


----------



## Nlytin

trish1200 said:


> please please please let me know what you think of my pic

I see a line Trish! I see a line! Do like adzuki said and get the CB digi and see that beautiful word pop up don't be scared.

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

I see a line!! wooohooo!!!


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Sadly.. AF is late... due yesterday no symptoms at all tested today.. and :bfn: :hissy: Doctors appointment friday.. if AF isn't here i'm going to ask for a blood test.. trying not to loose hope but :bfn:'s make me so depressed bleh


----------



## trish1200

Thank you ladies...you made me feel better : )

Wanting2bmommy good luck with you blood test :hugs:


----------



## applegirl

defo a line there babe - congrats!! x


----------



## trish1200

wishing everyone lots of:dust: xxxxxxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

congrats Trish on your good news I hope the rest of us are as lucky as you this month :D


----------



## srm0421

Trish, I def see a line and it does not look like an evap. Sarah, nice to see you again. I too want the team logo so I will be going to look for it to add to my siggy. Well my hope has diminished or maybe my body just wants to screw with me some more. I wound up waking up really early again this morning at almost the same time as yesterday but the difference was yesterday at 3 it was 97.29, today it was 97.69 at the same time. I wound up taking it again around 6 but I know I had woke up and gone back to sleep in between but the temp was 98.33. Guess I will not know what is going on. Did not get any :sex: in last night cuz I made my Honey mad and he did not want to give me any. I will not make him mad again until I am way out of the O window. :rofl: After that he is in for it. Hope everyone is doing well. Gabs good luck on your test, Debs have you taken any tests to see the line disappear? Apple girl- good luck, hope you get a :bfp: soon.Waiting2beamommy- I really hope you get your :bfp: soon and that it is really dark so there is no questions. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Nlytin

:rofl: Srm, that's right keep him happy til you are past the O and then if he gets mad at least you are past the O so no worries.:rofl:


----------



## srm0421

Hey it sounded like a good plan to me. Then he is out of luck cuz when I get my :bfp: (and I will, (one day) Keeping PMA) I will have an excuse of being mean and I will use it to the fullest. I did not take full advantage of my pregnancy with our son. I plan on waking him up in the middle of the night to go get me food, getting foot rubs daily, and be treated like the queen I am. Hopefully I remember all of this once I do get my :bfp: :rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

Girls check out my other thread....i have a VERY dark opk...could be pg????


----------



## srm0421

Gabs, I saw it, I do not know what to think of it. I tried looking at your chart but can not figure out when you Oed plus I am having trouble temping to so I am of no help there. I hope the CD21 test says you did O because then the positive today would be a good sign. If the test says you didn't O but you got a positive today I would :sex: today just in case because it would be too soon for the CD 21 test to show by then. Honey08 was only a few days past O and the test should be done at I believe 7DPO to get a correct reading. I wish I could be of more help. :hug:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

oh my gosh i was only away for a day, look at all I missed!!! Ok where do I start....mstwiggy I think you are prego girl! Those heavy feelings down low are a very good sign and the new zits in odd places...yes yes yes!!! You don't need to poas you've got me :rofl: Here's your :bfp: girl!!!! 

Gabby yes itchy bbs are a sign! And the strong opk looks very good!! fingers crossed for you hun!

Jai you can not leave us until god knows when :sad2: I will miss you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Debs when are you going to test? Sounds sooooo good!!!!! 

Sarah - welcome back hun!! No belly picks yet. I do feel slightly bigger but its hard to tell as I still have a little belly left over from Brayden :blush: Not in a hurry to show that just yet :rofl:

I'm so excited for all you, I see LOTS of :bfp:s here very soon!!!!!


----------



## msTwiggy

Jai_Jai said:


> Just to let you know I wont have the internet as from tomo until god knows when :cry: I am packing now and didn't realise how much stuff i had accumulated :rofl: anyway I will try and leave a proper reply soon but hello to everyone and wshing you all the best for the next few days!! :hugs: and love to you all

Jai! We're gonna miss you loads!! :hugs: good luck with all the packing and moving, don't strain yourself too much okay?

hope we see you back online soon with a BFP!! :happydance: :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

How do you get the Team Jelly Belly siggy?? I want it tooo!!! Please thank you!!


----------



## HatterasSarah

Congrats Tricia!! That is definitely a BFP! 

Gabby, Ive missed you too!! it sounds like you've got some real positive symptoms this month!!

Jenna, please don't leave us!!!!!!!! Why won't you have internet? I was stalking your facebook pictures the other day! I love your dark hair!!

Deb!! How are you feeling dear? Preggo? I hope so!

Twiggy, sounds very promising for you this month!!!

Nyltin, I hope this is your month girlfriend!!

Rhonda, I'm still so excited for you! I cant wait to see your bump pics!!

Anyone heard from Mel? I saw her profile earlier and it doesn't look like she's pregnant anymore =(. Does anyone know if shes okay??


----------



## srm0421

Here is the code. If you do not know how to add it I will walk you through it.

IMG]https://img701.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2008/10/25/441ed7534d9e98f48a37d097191785ed.gif[/IMG
rember to put a [ at the start and a ] at the end of the text above

Go team.


----------



## HatterasSarah

Waitin2bmommy, copy and paste IMG]https://img701.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2008/10/25/441ed7534d9e98f48a37d097191785ed.gif[/IMG into your siggy...

and put [] around it! I just got it from our old thread!!


----------



## HatterasSarah

Sara!!! I saw your myspace today.....ARE YOU OBSESSED WITH TWILIGHT TOO?? I AM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

okay.. so umm as you can see i have no siggy hahaha how do i put it on my thingy!! could you ladies help me please?? thank you!!!


----------



## srm0421

Yes I am, I just read all four books again for the fourth time. I am so excited for the dang movie and so upset for midnight sun being canceled.


----------



## srm0421

ok go to user cp at the top of this page, on your left hand side there will be different edit areas, click on the edit signature. once that page loads there will be a little box for you to enter information in it. enter your info then hit preview to make sure it was done right. then if it is correct hit save changes.


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

I think I did it yay!! thank you sooooo much your the best!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Testing tonight with FRER when hubby gets home...i feel sick and the opks two of em are SOO DARK! if im not preggers then i am def going to O!?! either wayy i am good to go!!!!!!!! YAYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Gabrielle

PLEASE say alittle prayer for me girls.....:)


----------



## srm0421

I am crossing everything but my legs for you ( I kind of need them open still since I do not know if I am Oing :rofl:). Good luck, I really hope your test is a :bfp: but if not at least you can get in some :sex: to cover your bases. 
Waiting2bmommy- you are welcome glad you could get it set up. Do you have FF? if so put your chart homepage on your siggy too.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabs what dpo are you today? I would hold off and test with fmu since its early, otherwise you'll get a :bfn:, even if you are pregnant. Fmu has the highest amounts of hcg in them at this stage. I would just hate to see you get upset. wait till the AM then test if its not to early (10dpo or later)

good luck hun!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## srm0421

Ok gals, I switched my temp on FF using the temp corrector. I put the real temps and times in my notes so I know what they were and what to switch them back to if things get weird but it looks nice so I like it. I am hoping I can get a good night sleep tonight and get a good temp tomorrow. crossing my fingers that I already Oed but will get in :sex: tonight just to feel covered. Is it bad that if I did O I did not :sex: last night? Check my chart and let me know.


----------



## Vestirse

Can you get a positive on an OPK and not on FRER? Cause Gabs had a pos OPK. What's the difference in sensitivity?


----------



## srm0421

The FRER is a HPT and might not pick up HCG if she is pregnant but an OPK only detects LH and can be positive but usually if the OPK is picking up the hormone of pregnancy and that is a strong line then the HPT will be positive. If the HPT is negative then it is most likely just detecting that she is going to O. At least that is my interpretation of it. Hope I am not getting it wrong though so if I am someone correct me.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

OPKs do not detect the HCG hormone, they detect LH (luteinizing hormone) which is the hormone associated with ovulation.


----------



## Vestirse

srm0421 said:


> The FRER is a HPT and might not pick up HCG if she is pregnant but an OPK only detects LH and can be positive but usually if the OPK is picking up the hormone of pregnancy and that is a strong line then the HPT will be positive. If the HPT is negative then it is most likely just detecting that she is going to O. At least that is my interpretation of it. Hope I am not getting it wrong though so if I am someone correct me.

That's right. I guess possibly some LH could be present too and is intermixing with the HCG to give such a dark positive, but if she's not ovulating, most of the positive has to be due to HCG. She could be ovulating though and it's just picking up her LH surge.


----------



## Vestirse

1cre8tivgrl said:


> OPKs do not detect the HCG hormone, they detect LH (luteinizing hormone) which is the hormone associated with ovulation.

No, OPKs can detect HCG. Please see: https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html

LH and HCG are almost identical chemically. HCG just has something extra that HPTs detect.

This is important to remember though:


> Most importantly, OPK's are not purified as well as HPT's are. Therefore, they are more prone to "errors" and positives do not always mean that either LH or hCG was detected. In other words . . . they're simply cheaper, shoddier tests.

Gabs might want to take that into consideration.


----------



## srm0421

Yeah but if you notice when the OPK shows up positive ,the HPT does too. I always thought that an OPK would show positive before the HPT but Peeonastick showed me otherwise.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabby I found this online, hope it helps...sounds promising!!

LH and hCG are, at a molecular level, nearly identical. hCG has a beta subunit, meaning it has an extra little "doodad." To use a stupid but easy to understand example, LH and hCG are identical twins, except that hCG wears a funny hat.

An OPK tests only for the part of the molecule that LH and hCG have in common (the "face" or "body" of the identical twins.) So an OPK will turn positive when it detects either of the "identical twins"-- ovulation or pregnancy hormone.

The reverse is not true, however, because an HPT tests for the part of the molecule that is unique to hCG (the "hat.") Therefore, a pregnancy test will turn positive only in the presence of hCG, whereas an OPK will turn positive in the presence of hCG or LH. 


:hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

ok girls...listen...opk are used tod detect the hormone LH. HPT are used to detect HCG. But...LH and HCG are almost identical. So on an opk it is able to pick up LH as well as HCG. The thing is that by the time an opk is detecting hcg then a hpt should be able to detect it as well. With my last baby i kept getting postive opks and didnt know what was going on..so i took an hpt and it was positive ...so i was preggo! 
You can go to peeonastick.com and it will tell you how opk as hpt works. It is a good sign then you may be preggo..but dont use it as a hpt! 

The reason i am testing tonight with a hpt is because im on cd 21 thinking about 9 or 10dpo. I have two very strong dark dark opks today which i dont think im oing. i had o pain , ewcm ,and pos opk last monday...so therefore doubt im oing? SOOOO why the positive opk right? WEll it may be detecting my hcg if i am infact preggo. I am not waiting till the am because if the opk is detecting hcg right now than i would think a hpt would too!..make sense? if it is negative i will do one tomorrow morning and if that is negative..then i am assuming i am going to be oing late? and if its positve then well i will be SOOO happy!


----------



## Gabrielle

lol i type this..and then read you all found it too! haha thanks girls your great!:)


----------



## Gabrielle

Also feeling sick and itchy boobs so feeling alittle hopeful..i dont think i will be too upset if its negative because at least i may be oing now? and still in with a chance?


----------



## srm0421

I thought that was what was going on. Happy for you either way but hope it is a :bfp: so if the HPT is negative I think you should inform your doctor that you are just now Oing.


----------



## Gabrielle

Yeah i know...i had my cd21 tests today as well..so i will know either way if i didnt o then and maybe oing now and see what she says?


----------



## Vestirse

I saw a post from one woman last week that went in for her CD21 test, they called her with the results and additionally she found out she was preggo!!!

Either way, I think this is win-win. You're either preg or know you need to BD like crazy!


----------



## Gabrielle

I do have some ewcm right now..maybe it is just O? ...ah who knows so annoying!


----------



## HatterasSarah

good luck Gabs! I would bd before bed tonight just to be safe!


----------



## msTwiggy

Good day ladies :D

What? are people starting to POAS??! I WAAAAAANNTTT!!!! ahahahhah!!!
The POAS madness is starting, have.. to.. hold.. back.. aarrgghh!! Only 9DPO for me... i want to poas!! :rofl:

Debs, i made it here! LOL! Still having twinges in the abs? 
Mine is currently now on the left side of stomach, so still feeling the little discomfort.
However, haven't noticed any metalic taste in mouth.

Gabby, less stabby pain on right side but thank you very much for the heads up! 
I'll make sure to make my way to the dr's if the stabby right pain is persistent and i fall sick!
Hope your results come back good and positive! *hugs*

Nlytin, we wish to see BFPs too! :D

1stbaby, whoaa.. i've never had clumplike cm before.. then again, i dont even get ewcm, heheh

1cre8tivgrl, i'm praying praying praying that you're right!!! *HUGS*!!!

Sarah, thank you! I hope the promising symptoms lead somewhere!


----------



## srm0421

ok so since i used the temp corrector, I put a fake high temp for tomorrow and it said I would have Oed on the 9th which would be good for my :sex: timing. The I would get to test on the 22nd. So excited and hope i get a high temp tomorrow. I am going to change them back to the early temps and see what has to happen for O to have been documented. Wish me a good night sleep and a high temp tomorrow.


----------



## Vestirse

Really? Not the tenth?


----------



## HatterasSarah

Good Luck Sara! I hope your cycle regulates itself...Sebastian needs a little sibling!!

OH! have you gotten your tickets for twilight yet? I ordered mine like 2 weeks ago! I went to hot topic one day to get an Edward tshirt (haha...psycho, right?) and the lady in there was like "you better get your ticket, they're going fast!"


----------



## Nlytin

You ladies are teriffic. We are such a body of knowledge (thanks to the internet) when it comes to the TTC thing. 

Gabs, I have my fingers crossed for you hun. It sounds very promising. Hopiong to see a BFP in the morning. 

MsTwiggy, I don't recall having those symptoms with my DD but those sure are a lot that you have and I'm hoping they mean you are preggers. FX for you too!

Jai, good luck with the move and can't wait until your back with your :bfp:


----------



## srm0421

I wish i had a ticket but I am waiting until my Best Friend can go with me. Her sons B-day is that day and she can not go the day it comes out. All my other friends are going at midnight the day it comes out. I am nervous to see it though because I have already noticed differences in the previews and I loved all of the books (New moon being my least favorite) and do not know if I will accept it. I still want her to write more about it. AHHH drives me crazy but so excited to have something to look forward to.


----------



## HatterasSarah

srm0421 said:


> I wish i had a ticket but I am waiting until my Best Friend can go with me. Her sons B-day is that day and she can not go the day it comes out. All my other friends are going at midnight the day it comes out. I am nervous to see it though because I have already noticed differences in the previews and I loved all of the books (New moon being my least favorite) and do not know if I will accept it. I still want her to write more about it. AHHH drives me crazy but so excited to have something to look forward to.

Yeah, I'm a little nervous about the movie too. I'm not sure I like that Kristen Stewart is Bella...she may be plain, but her voice sounds like a 12 year old boy!!
New moon was my least favorite too....I think Twilight was my favorite! Maybe Eclipse!


----------



## srm0421

V- sorry I fixed it again with the corrected temps. Look again and tell me if the 9th is correct, I took out my fake temp so just imagine one there. I hope that it does go up cuz I did not get to :sex: last night. I am crossing my fingers for a high temp tomorrow. If not then I will switch my temps back to being what they were and not correct them just document them at the time I took them.

Sarah- I did not like her as Bella either and the Edward of my mind is a little sexier but I think Rob might be able to pull it off. I know i will have more opinions after i see the movie. When you see it, tell me what you thought but nothing too informative since I will not see it until later. I wonder if this movie does well if they will make the new moon ,the Eclipse and Breaking Dawn. My fav has to be twilight followed by Breaking Dawn but I think thats because she has a baby (I kind of have a one track mind :rofl: ).


----------



## Vestirse

Oh, definitely the ninth now. I don't even remember what I saw before!

And Rob Pattinson is sexy as hell. Didn't imagine him as Edward before (probably someone.. blonder) but I think he's grown on me. Unfortunately, I only read Twilight. Just couldn't get into the books - the plot requires me to suspend my disbelief a bit too much for my tastes. I mean really, five vampires in a high school - all unbelievably gorgeous yet look nothing alike - and we are to believe no one suspects a thing?!


----------



## Nlytin

Gabs, any news?


----------



## Gabrielle

Morning girls...well it was a bfn, im ok though..alittle hurt but its ok. Also had another positve opk this morning.

SO its either a few things....either i am going to ovulate now and have a 35 day cycle.(have had once 2months ago).

Or I am ovulating a second time this month..and maybe still pregnant!:)

OR....im pregnant and the hpt isnt picking it up yet..memeber at most im only 10dpo!

So i guess we will see...cd 21 test results will be in by friday so if i didnt o on them then i know i am now! and we bd last night, and will tonight and tomorrow morning!

The thing is the opks are soooo Dark it doesnt make since that im oing but oh well...also doesnt explain the itchy bbs and sickness...but yeah!

How are you all today? Debs did you test?


----------



## Gabrielle

BTW...i have the worst cramps in the world.....wth?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabby I had a dream last night that you are pregnant! Hope I am right!! I don't think your ovulating as its really late in your cycle, I guess it could be possible but I really don't think that's the case! Maybe the cramps are implantation cramps!!!! Which means in 3 days you could get a + hpt!! FX 4 U!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

although looking at your temps and CP maybe you are just ov now and the cramps are ov cramps, meaning your ov right now. In that case find dh and get :sex:!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Hes at work...:( we bd last night at 1030 does that help me? I will grab him today at 3pm when he gets home!!!!:) and maybe tonight b4 bed...

Gosh cramps are killing me..but feel sick as well......AHHH idk!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

If you bd last night then you are golden!! :happydance:


----------



## 1stbaby

Well i officially dont feel like this is my month anymore. I got a very high rise in temps this morning, i think I ov on cd 20 again like last month. My coverline was 98 last month and this month FF says its 97.9, but i think I ov on cd 20 and it should be 98 again just like last month. IDK either! I remember DH saying that cd21 opk was neg, but then i took one on cd22 and it was just as positive as cd 15... Well at least if I did not ov my dr told me to come in next month for cd 21 blood test. i am so annoyed though, it seems with all the bding we did i should have caught the eggy! plus i am not having the weird tummy pain anymore. :(


----------



## Gabrielle

THEse cramps are SOOO bad...real low in the tummy and in the center..werid?


----------



## DebsHopeful

:hi: 

It is exciting as always in our close little thread.

Gabby I see you still haven't put your team sticker in your signature you naughty girl!!!!!
I have also been having cramp twing like feelings the last few days, perhaps our little eggies are just settling in and making them selves comfortable. 
I remember I had loads of twinges last time around but my memory is a bit foggy as to when it was that I felt them, the tww or possibly in my 5th week, either way I think it is a good sign, and R's advice doesn't hurt, show your man some love!!!!!

Sarah & Sarah, :happydance:, I have no idea what book/movie you are talking about, but it is so lovely to hear a spot of something else that isn't baby related. Well done girls. My brain is so one track minded it is great to be reminded that there is a whole world of other things out there!!!

MsTwiggy, glad to see you made your way over here from our old thread that Jai-Jai started for us. Strange to think how we have been a little group since Sep :)

I have heard from Mel, and she is okay, she isn't going to be logging in to much at the moment since she is still waiting for AF to arrive so she can start a fresh, I hope it is soon if she doesn't get a bfp first!

R, how are you and the bean doing? Glad to hear you have your appointment all set up. So excited for you. Hopefully we will all be joining you in 1st tri in not too long :)

1stBaby, I have my fingers crossed that you get your long LP, perhaps so long that you end up with a bfp and have no idea how long it would have been!!!!

Nlytin, I see you have chimed in but you didn't tell us how you are doing?

Jai-Jai, I know you don't have internet access but I don't want you to feel left out.
I hope the move is going well and I read you went/going for an interview, when you get back with your bfp, please also tell us if you wanted/got the job :)

Me! Yes, I POAS this morning at 8DPO and I think one can pretty much say it was a bfn, but I could make out the slightest tiniest evap line if I looked at it directly under a light for long enough that I became cross-eyed...does that count?!!!
Oh well, I am still full of PMA and going to POAS tomorrow and everyday until Tuesday.


----------



## srm0421

Debs- first the movie is called Twilight, it is based on a book called Twilight and there were three books after twilight called New Moon, Eclipse and Breaking Dawn. I loved the books so much I have now read them all 4 times waiting for the movie to come out. I know what you mean about 1 track mind. I get on here and forget about my homework (I know bad me, I do get it done though so I am not too bad). Glad your test was :bfn: at 8 DPO. That way when you test later and get your :bfp: you will know it is a true :bfp: 

1st baby- I think you might have Oed on CD 16 and you just have slow rising temps. I think that if you do not get your :bfp: this month it would be good for you to get the CD21 test to determine when you O. I really hope you get a :bfp: though and you can deal with this stuff later. Remember that FF is not an absolute guarantee. Good luck.

Gabs-From your chart I really think your body geared up to O but didn't so i think you might be gearing up again. Just get in a lot of :sex: and cover it. 

R- so excited to hear about your bean and the different things going on with you. 

Jai-Jai- I know how you feel, I am moving also, starting today but I have homework so I have an excuse to be online. Hope your move goes good and you don't wear yourself out too much.

Me- I did not O aperantly so I changed my temps back to not being corrected. Ahhh I really thought I was or had already I am kind of sad because I covered a lot of bases. Now I just have to have have more :sex:


----------



## Gabrielle

According to FF if my temp stays up tomorrow then they are saying that i ovulated on cd20..which was monday! I didnt BD that day!!!!! i bd on sunday night but got up right away..and we did last night! Im so nervous now because i didnt bd on the day ff things i o'd! Would i have that dark of an opk if i o'd on monday? i dont think so...what do you ladies think?


----------



## srm0421

Sorry see message below.......


----------



## srm0421

I think you could have Oed on Monday and the Darkness of the OPK could have been so dark cuz you were Oing, maybe your body got a really big LH surge. If you :sex: on Sunday night it is ok that you got up because I read that 30 seconds after ejaculation the :spermy: are already on there way up. Good luck and I hope your temp does not mess with you.


----------



## Gabrielle

Really..but my opks were SO dark last night..and still are dark today..alittle lighter but its only 12pm....gosh i hope i o'd today! cause i will bd today did last night and will tomorrow!!! I had really bad cramps earlier and they are gone now..


----------



## Nlytin

Debs, I'm doing well. Just counting down the 2ww and catching up on what's going on. Nothing much to report since I am only 3DPO but I am still holding out that I still have a chance.

Gabs, don't stress. Just BD when you said and you will catch that eggy. You have me anxious to hear the results of your CD21 test because your temps are throwing me for a loop.

Srm, That girl Kristen in the movie Twilight seems like she might be ok. I have never read the book so I'm just going by previews. It's good to see her look more like a girl in every movie she does because the first movie I saw her in (Panic Room w/Jodie Foster) I thought she was a boy. I just couldn't tell.


----------



## Gabrielle

Well girls i just had a ton of EWCm...still have postive opks and now cramps are gone. i think i o'd today! Im ok with that because i'll have a good chance of getting the eggy but......another 2ww~ ! i was almost done..and now i will be far behind you girls!!!!!!:(


----------



## srm0421

Gabs, I hope you do O today cuz you got a lot of bases covered with :sex: I still have not Oed so am I the lone ranger waiting to get into the TWW? 

1st baby, I forgot that was her in panic room she did look like a boy. If I had not read the books I probably would not have minded her being Bella but since I read the books I had a certain person in my mind for Bella and the way Kristen talks does not sound like Bella but Stephanie Meyer helped pick the people so I guess she would know best. 

V- I almost did not read the other books, I did not like the New Moon because of the feelings and depression I felt for Bella but I made it through the book (4 times now) and read the others because I had to know what happened next. When I read Twilight the first chapter or so of the New Moon was in the back of the book and I went crazy trying to guess what was going to happen. I really liked them and had trouble letting them go but started reading a few new books by Mellisa De La Cruz. She has a Blue Blood series which are pretty interesting.

Sarah- I want the t-shirt that says "you're just my brand of Heroin" (or something like that). I read stuff Edward says to Bella to my husband and he has determined that Edward is Gay. :rofl: I told him that I was in love with a fictional character and he laughed at me. I just love my imagination sometimes.


----------



## Gabrielle

Well SRm..hopefully we can be in the 2ww together!:) Hope that eggy breaks loose soon! and gets caught by the spermie~:)


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

srm0421 said:


> Debs- first the movie is called Twilight, it is based on a book called Twilight and there were three books after twilight called New Moon, Eclipse and Breaking Dawn.

Oh! I loved this series! Can't wait to see the movie on the 22nd!!


----------



## 1stbaby

i hope ff is confused haha. but i think if she is then i ov later than sooner because of last months chart. who knows anymore. this is the longest tww ever! and i dont even have to wait the whole two weeks! i am still having c cm. but i think a lot of people get that after they ov. i dont remember getting it , at least not in this great of an amount, but if af shows up at least i will know that this much c cm for me means the stupid :witch: is coming.


----------



## Vestirse

srm0421 said:


> I read stuff Edward says to Bella to my husband and he has determined that Edward is Gay. :rofl: I told him that I was in love with a fictional character and he laughed at me. I just love my imagination sometimes.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Does this mean that the picture of the romantic guy we grew up with in our head has always been gay?


----------



## srm0421

Vestirse said:


> srm0421 said:
> 
> 
> I read stuff Edward says to Bella to my husband and he has determined that Edward is Gay. :rofl: I told him that I was in love with a fictional character and he laughed at me. I just love my imagination sometimes.
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Does this mean that the picture of the romantic guy we grew up with in our head has always been gay?Click to expand...

If you ask my husband yes it means they are gay. He says real men do not think like that or talk like that. I know you all are jealous of the romance radiating off my relationship :rofl: His idea of romance is farting under the covers to warm us up. :sick: Come to think of it I do not know why I fell in love with him in the first place :rofl: Well at least I know he helps make cute babies so I guess I will keep him around.


----------



## Vestirse

Hey, he sounds practical!! Nothing wrong with that. And I must agree with the cute babies if the handsome toddler is the picture is any indication!!!


----------



## Nlytin

:rofl:


srm0421 said:


> Vestirse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> srm0421 said:
> 
> 
> I read stuff Edward says to Bella to my husband and he has determined that Edward is Gay. :rofl: I told him that I was in love with a fictional character and he laughed at me. I just love my imagination sometimes.
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Does this mean that the picture of the romantic guy we grew up with in our head has always been gay?Click to expand...
> 
> If you ask my husband yes it means they are gay. He says real men do not think like that or talk like that. I know you all are jealous of the romance radiating off my relationship :rofl: His idea of romance is farting under the covers to warm us up. :sick: Come to think of it I do not know why I fell in love with him in the first place :rofl: Well at least I know he helps make cute babies so I guess I will keep him around.Click to expand...

:rofl:Yours too Srm. He loves farting under the covers and making me smell any weird smell he has, and like yours he makes cute babies so he must be good for something. :rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

LMAO...girls my hubby is the SAME way! He will too fart under the covers and then wave the blanket in my face! he will fart in his hand and say..smell the cup of soup! I swear somedays i think what the heck was i thinking! But..of course he too makes the CUTIEST little boys so far! hoping the girls will look like mommie(if i get one>:))


----------



## srm0421

See maybe that is the reasoning for us all staying with our DH, for cute kids. 

V- yes that is our son, thanks I would tell him you thought he was cute but he has a big enough head/ego already. :rofl: He checks himself out everyday in the mirror but that is probably my fault since I have always told him he is the most handsomest baby/boy in the whole wide world. :rofl: and no woman will ever be good enough [-o&lt; (please stay a virgin until you are at least 18 Sebastian, be my god boy) Yeah right I know but it keeps me sane to think my baby will not be like that. I am already training him, he cleans, kisses girls' hands and opens doors. What more dies he need to learn?

Gabs- I think it is a guy thing apparently we are still living in cave man days where men hit us over the head and we thought their stench was sexy. I can not complain though because in the three years my husband and I have been together his farts have maybe stunk 5 times and he farts every single night ( I think it is a bed time ritual for him). So it could be worse. I must admit though, one reason I feel in love with him is because he makes me laugh even when I am mad.


----------



## Gabrielle

Morning ladies? How are we all doing???? Any testers today? New symptoms??? Eeek soo excitied for you girls..your almost to your BFPS!!!:)

WEll today ff detect my O finally! On cd20...im thinking more like cd22 but either way im pretty sure i o'd! YAY..now i didnt get too much bding in sooo hope i caught that eggy. Ff says im 3dpo..im thinking 1dpo..either way only time will tell! Also waiting for those cd21 results..should be in today or tomorrow...im thinking they are neg, but we'll see!


----------



## 1stbaby

Hello ladies. Just an update on things for the day. Well I am now either 5 dpo (according to myself) 7 dpo (according to ff) or 9 dpo (ff's first guess). I am not really having any symptoms, i have had c cm for the past three days, and maybe have it today, i have not checked yet. If af shows up then i will know not to count this as a symptom next month. If af shows up tomorrow then i will know my lp is too short and i will need to get the taken care of. I am only cd 25 today so i dont think she would show up that early but who knows. I had a temp drop today which worries me just because it looks like last month right before af showed up. I am kinda feeling a little af like pain so maybe she will show up soon. Grrrr. I hope not though.

Just by looking at my temps though does everyone think i ov? I mean at least i know i ov right?


----------



## srm0421

Gabs- yeah, did you :sex: on all of the days O could have happened? I hope you caught that egg. Still waiting over here to O so hopefully I will join you soon.

1st baby-I think you did O but am not sure with your temps. Do you use a BBT thermometer that shows you 4 different numbers (ex 98.46, 97.47) ? That might work better for you to see the differences in your temps. I hope your LP is over 10 so you do not have to worry about that on top of everything else but if this cycle is not yours I would get a CD21 test just to be sure your levels are good.


----------



## 1stbaby

I only use a thermometer with 3 numbers so maybe i will switch next month. I am pretty sure i ov too i just wish i knew exactly what day, but now we just have to see how long my lp is. My legs are feeling sore and some af like pains so i have a feeling my lp is not long enough.


----------



## msTwiggy

hello ladies!

Gabby, let us know on your result ok?

Srm, hope you O soon :hugs:

1stbaby, i've been having c cm as well. guess we just have to wait and see if it is a symptom or not.

I tested with a hpt this morning, couldn't help myself, got a BFN which is no surprise really, ehehhehe.. today I am 11dpo.

According to FF, the :witch: is due to visit me on the 18th so I guess no more testing for me until then. I'm just going to wait this one out this time around. 

Good luck to all of us!


----------



## Nlytin

Good Morning Ladies,

I just bought some ICs off of ebay. It's official I am going to become a POAS addict! I hope everyone is having a good day. Talk to you later.


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey Everyone! hope you all doing well

Debs..hows it going, did you test today? Any new symptoms?

1st baby..how are you ? When are you going to test?

Nyltin...I see you got some tests..when will the POAS start? Any symptoms? 

Jai jai..know your not on..i texted you lol...but hi and hope you get your BFP! 

Ms. Twiggy~don't be down about the BFN...TOO early! Try to hold out till Monday!

Well for me..my cd21 results are in today...idk when to call! i KNOW they are going to say i didnt O b/c i know i just did this week! Finally EWCM is gone! YAYY and negative opks! So hoping i got that eggy! I've had bad cramps pretty much all week, dont know what this is all about!

WEll Miss you all...take care girls..cant wait to see these BFPS!!!!HUGS


----------



## srm0421

Ok first of all I am silently doing a celebratory dance because my temp went up this morning and I know it is still early but if my temp stays up tomorrow I will have Oed and be on my way into the TWW. So yeah, I am a little excited but trying to stay grounded since it could be a fluke temp. And I did not get any :sex: in yesterday because my husband was so tired he passed out on the couch. How good are my chances still if I :sex: the night before last and did not move around so the little guys had no where to go but up. 
ok Enough about me, 
Gabs- sounds like you might have caught that egg. Hope all your hard works results in a :bfp:. 

Mrs twiggy- hope your wait is short and you just get this feeling to POAS and it is a :bfp:

Nlytin- so when do you start testing?

1stbaby- how are you doing? Temp still up? I really hope so.


----------



## 1stbaby

well ladies, sadly my temp went down down down..... :( i am very sad about that, and i have been having cramps. so af is on her way. :( I called my dr because that means my lp really is only 7 days and i need to get on progestrone. as discussed with her a few days ago she wanted me to come in on cd 21 next month but i called today because to me that would be wasting another month i could have prevented the problem. I have not got af yet, in fact still c cm, but i just know she is on her way today or tomorrow and i would still have a short lp. the dr is going to see me today at 3, and i dont know what she will do but hopefully something.


----------



## Gabrielle

aww 1st baby im sorry to hear that..but so glad you are getting in to see the doctors. i hope she helps you out! Dont get your hopes down...your not out yet! it could be an Implantion...with cramps and temp dip! Fingers crossed temps go up tomorrow! good luck at the dr!:)


----------



## srm0421

1st baby I really hope the DR can help lengthen your LP without wasting too much more time. Hopefully they can give you clomid, I believe that can make you O earlier but ask if it can help your LP.


----------



## Nlytin

Gabs, I don't know if I'm going with these as symptoms but I have put them down on my chart. I'm gassy, bloated, skin breakout, increased appetite and by the time I get home can barely stay up til 7. 

Srm, I probably won't get them until next week sometime so I'm not sure I will test then but you never know.

1stbaby, If you are normally 10DPO it might be an implantation dip. You know it's not over until the which arrives. Le't see what the doc says and tomorrow brings!

BTW, Gabs did you get the CD21 results yet?


----------



## Gabrielle

Souns Promising Nlytin!!!! I call those symptoms!

Yes...i got my cd21 results...only 3.6...so obvioulsy didnt O on cd 13.....i really think this was it though..dark opks, ewcm, cramps...now no ewcm, neg opks..and temps rising and ff detected o! yaya....at least im not out!:)


----------



## Nlytin

Well at least all signs point to you having O'd on Wednesday. 

I just noticed your son Owen is a exactly 1 week older than my daughter Zoe. It's craxy as much as I hated being pregnant most of the summer I'm trying to have it happen again.


----------



## Gabrielle

Nlytin said:


> Well at least all signs point to you having O'd on Wednesday.
> 
> I just noticed your son Owen is a exactly 1 week older than my daughter Zoe. It's craxy as much as I hated being pregnant most of the summer I'm trying to have it happen again.


aww thats cute! YEAH that summer was sooo HOT too! I dont want to be pregnant in summer either..but hey..beggers cant be choosers! Yes everything does point to wednesday..other than ff..they are saying cd 20(monday)..i disagree b/c of the super dark opks..and lots of ewcm after that date! WEll.....we arent far apart in the 2ww !:)


----------



## 1stbaby

hi ladies. thanks for the optimism I love it! i have not seen a sign of af yet, just cramps and they come and go now. i dont know whats up, maybe she will arrive tomorrow. who knows. the dr gave me a rx for progestrone supositories to start next cycle after ov. that will lengthen my lp if it has not fixed itself this time. she said i should have nothing to worry about though and that since i was able to get pg the 1st time then there is no problem, i have a hard time believing that when my lp is only 7 days last month. this month is may be longer and it may keep fixing itself we will c. i will be thrilled if my temp goes up tomorrow, but i thought imlantation dip was only one dip then it rises right after, not a slow dip down a few days. i have a head ache right now from all the work i did today and i am so tired. i dont have as much c cm anymore though, just a little earlier, now its just kinda wet, i keep checking for af but just a little wet.

o and dr also said next cycle to come in for cd 21 blood work still if not pg this month, so maybe we will c whats up next month. i will also be on the supositories so maybe next month is my month.


----------



## srm0421

1st Baby- if your temp goes up tomorrow that would be great. Check out FF pregnancy charts and you can see which charts had dips and how their dips work, just to get an idea. Hope your DR helps you figure it out without too much wait. Good luck. :witch: stay away.


----------



## 1stbaby

thanks! i hope af stays away too! i keep having cramps though, so i dont know, and the c cm is kinda leaving so i think af will show tomorrow, for now i just have to wait!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Everyone,

Gabby, well done for knowing your body so well and being on the ball enough to keep trying and now you know you are in with an excellent chance this month.

Nlytin, just took a look at your temps and they are looking excellent.

R, how you doing? Have you told any more family memembers?

1stBaby, I am sure the progesterone will help you. I am on it too. I would also perhaps ask your doc if she knows how to do a scan to see when you are going to ovulate.
Is this a doctor or a gynea that you are going to? If it is a proper gynea he/she will have to know how to see if you are ovulating by measure the size of the follicles your body has produced that cycle and telling you how many you have produced. This is normally where Clomid comes in, it increases the number of follicles produced so you are in with a better chance of conception.

Yesterday was our Christmas party and I was so emotional, I felt I could cry over just about anything and when I got home I did cry for about a half hour. I have also been suffering from the most incredible headaches and I don't normally get headaches.
Today is 11DPO and I POAS again, and it was a very faint :bfp:. I want to scream for joy, but I am going to call my FS today and find out if I can go for a blood test today or if it is too soon because perhaps a blood test will be too sensitive and pick up my HCG injection still. If I can't go for a blood test I will have to wait until tomorrow to test again to see the line on the stick get darker. How exciting. I am trying so hard to not get over excited just incase there was some mistake or what if something goes wrong but I can't help myself I just want have it confirmed and tell the world.

I hope we get our bfps wouldn't that just be majical, all of us with a healthy sticky bean :happydance:.

I will keep you posted on what the FS says.
FX for all of you and sorry for not listing everyone individually but you know I care about all of you :)


----------



## msTwiggy

DEBS!! DEBS!! OH MY GOSH OUR FIRST :bfp: THIS CYCLE!!! CONGRATULATIONS DEBS!!!!!!!! I'M SO SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!! YAAAYYY DEBS!! Post us a picture tomorrow ok??

1st baby, not to worry luv, i'm sure your doc will do all she can to help you :D
Good luck and BOO to :witch:

Gabby, you're in the 2ww!! I'm gonna be here to support you as much as you've kept me sane hun! :hugs:

Nlytin, I have all those that you've put down as symptoms too!

Ladies, last few days for me before AF is due to arrive (18th), i'm going crazy thinking whether or not she will appear. I have promised myself not to test until the day she is due (if she doesn't appear). Here's hoping and praying like mad that we'll all get to see the double lines.

Good luck to us all!!!

:hug:


----------



## DebsHopeful

A sad little update, I have done it again!

I Called FS to see if I could do a blood test or if there was a chance I might get a false + on a blood test still because of HCG injetion. 
He said fine to do blood test.

DH and I went and had the test done, had a nice breakfast whilst we waited for the results and were very sad and shock to see that it was :bfn: 
Very sad :cry:

Perhaps it was too soon but blood test do pick up HCG much sooner than a pregnancy test so I am not too hopeful. Don't know what I could do differently next time around. Plus I am on progesterone so the witch isn't going to show up until I stop taking the tablets. Guess I will do another blood test on Tuesday if still negative I will have to stop tablets and wait 3 or 4 days for AF to arrive. Sorry girls for the emotional rollercoaster.


----------



## Gabrielle

Debs...hunni oh im so sorry...i read yoru first post..and then this and it made me feel sick..so i can imagine how you feel!:(...please dont get your hopes down...idk what the postive at home was...but i can tell you from my own experience that i kinda went throught the same thing.
So i was about 10 or 11 dpo and i went to the er b/c i was sick and passing out..they asked if i could be pregnant..i said well we are trying?! SO they decided to do a blood test and when they got it back it was NEGATIVE!...i cried for hours...figuring the blood test for sure would be positive. Hubby said dont worry hun...your pregnant...anyways, this was on a monday and then by friday i still was feeling sick so i took a hpt(frer) and i thought it was negative..threw it away and then picked it up one more time and hey there was a faint BFP!!.....in the end i was indeed pregnant! Dont lose hope!

Also just wanted to let your know that you should find out if they did a quant or qual. B/c with a quant they measure the exact amount of hcg in your blood and this usually takes a day to get results back. And then a qualative just gives you a yes or no(like a urine.) the thing is with the qualitive...it doesnt detect more then 25 or 50 amounts...so if you had 20 hcg in your system it would tell you no...get my drift?
And now adays alot of the hpt detect at 25 or under..which one did you use!
WEll hunni..sorry for so long but i just feel for you but I dont want you to lose hope! Please, you've told me before dont be stressed and you've done your best...its all in God's hands:) I will say a prayer for you!:)

Ms Twiggy~ thanks..for being here for me!:) So proud of you to hold out till af is due...very strong willed you are!:) Good luck..and bring on some symptoms!:)

Nlytin....i agree temps are looking good babe!:)

1st baby~get your butt on here...im DYING to know what your temps did this am!:)

Well for me...nothing new here, temps still looking ok. My kids have been sick with the stomach flu..and i was suppose to work today, but hubby made me call in. LOL, kids are feeling much better but he hates when i work weekends! I am mad...i wanted to go b/c there is a new suicide patient that i would be taking care of and i find that very interesting! oh well .....what can i do? All i have to say is he better spend sometime with me today for me using up a sick day!:)

Have a grrreat weekend grils! your all almost done! JEALOUS


----------



## Gabrielle

WOW..8smiley faces in my last post...haha im either very happy today...or just luv you all so much!:)


----------



## DebsHopeful

Aw Gabby! I could cry. Thanks hunny. You have made me feel so much better.
You are such a fabulous, fantastic friend :hug:
The test was qualitative BetaHCG so I hope you are right and they just weren't able to find the tiny bit that was there. 
Last time around I was doing my temps and I saw the implantation dip at 8DPO and I got a positive blood test at 12DPO but this time around I have no idea what my temps are, and therefore when implantation would have been. What a bug!

I am so happy for you about your temps rising and you timed your bding just right, so you are all set for your bfp this month.

I hope my storey hasn't put anyone off from testing, 
when are you girls going to start?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh Debs! I'm so sorry hun, but in all honesty I still do think you are pregnant!! I have seen way to many cases where this same thing has happened and the girls were all still pregnant! They say blood test pick up HCG levels sooner but I just don't feel thats right, not from everything I've heard. I got a pretty nice :bfp: just 3 days after my implantation so test again tomorrow morning and we will see. Your chart looks picture perfect for pregnancy, dip and all so I don't see how you can't be! I feel you have a little :baby: growing nicely inside you right now!!! I can't wait for that stronger darker :bfp: girl! :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh and no I haven't told the rest of my family yet, as long as everything goes well on Thursday and we see the heartbeat we have decided to tell the rest of our family. But holding out a little longer to tell work, not ready for that just yet :rofl: going to hold out as long as I can!!


----------



## 1stbaby

Great to hear from you R! Let us know how telling your family goes, that should be a wonderful time! I cant wait to do that! 

Debs dont lose hope, i am afraid if someone loses hope we are all going to be down! Its still possible! 

Well Gabs my temp went down, yet again. NO AF YET! I am getting mad, because i know i am going to start now so where is she! I am just ready to start next cycle even though today is only cd 27, thats how long last months was, so I am expecting her anytime. I have had cramps on and off since yesterday! I am really getting down though because i took a hpt a dr and it was neg, now i know af is due because of temps so i know i dont have a chance, but i keep going back and forth, like maybe my temps are crazy, i just want to be pg! 

My dr kinda made me mad yesterday though, she said dont worry, youre too young to worry and everything is fine. I was like ughh how do you figure everything is fine when my lp is only 7 to 9 days, thats not fine. She didnt reply, like she thought i didnt know what i was talking about. I just thought it would be easier to get pg after getting pg the first time. I know its only my 2nd cycle trying but i wanted it so bad this month and now I am depressed. The dr even said she didnt know how much of a proven fact the progestrone would help but it couldnt hurt, like i was crazy and she was giving me something to shut me up. uhhh i am rambling sorry. just down in the dumps today


----------



## srm0421

Debs, I really hope the test was wrong. I had a blood test done before I was pregnant with my son. I got a light positive on an HPT. I went into the doctors and while I was not trying at the time specifically I was really excited. The nurse came out and said nope you are not pregnant. I started crying right then and there. I had to wait for my ride to pick me up and while I was waiting the nurse came running out looking for me to tell me that the test took a little while to show it was positive. With a qualitative test the lab could test for a high HCG before they consider it positive. Some labs determine anything over 5 a positive while others say anything over 10,15, or even 25. I hope your levels were just not detected by their test and a stronger :bfp: is in for you. 

Everyone else I hope all is going well.
Nothing new to report here just moving into our new house so I have not been online until now. I did not get a good temp because my son was nervous about his new room and I do not know when I went to sleep but I woke up at 2:30. Don't know when I went back to sleep but woke up at almost 6 and got a temp of 97.97 so I put that in. Tomorrows temp will be the deciding factor if i oed, i hope i did because have not had the chance to :sex: in the past 2 days.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Everyone, 

Thanks for all the great support. I am going to hope that I was just too quick off the mark. FS has told me to wait until Friday before I do another blood test.
Oh well, if it isn't this month then we will just have to try again next month.

How are you all doing today?

1stBaby, my first gynea I went to last year when we started trying was the same as your doctor, she also said because I wasn't in my thirties yet I really had no need to worry, silly cow. And now look I am going to be thirty in January and who knows if I will be pregnant by then. I changed gyneas, if this doctor isn't prepared to understand your need to be a mother and doesn't understand that it is their responsibility to help you achieve this then maybe you should ask around if there is someone else you can go to.
The one thing I can say is that you will only be able to start taking the progesterone tablets after you have your CD21 test, otherwise you will obviously get a false reading. 

Sara, how are you enjoying the new house? I hope your son settles into his new bedroom. 

Rhonda, Thursdays just a heartbeat away!!!! I hope you will post a picture of your little bean.

Sarah, have you been to see your movie yet or is it next weekend? 

Nlytin and MsTwiggy are you two still holding out until Monday or have you POAS?

Jai-Jai, we miss you. I hope you settle into your new place and set up your computer room soon!!!

Mel if you read this we are waiting for you when ever you are ready to come and join us.


----------



## msTwiggy

AF came today. :cry: I did not expect her to come two days early.
I was hoping she wouldn't show up at all.

Literally in tears as I type this :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Good luck to the rest of you ladies :cry:


----------



## msTwiggy

what a gloomy gloomy day. it's even raining out, matches how i feel inside. 

:cry::cry::cry:

why is AF so awful, throwing false symptoms here and there :cry:

sorry girls, dont mean to bring the rain clouds over on our thread. i just needed to share my sadness.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Ah msTwiggy I am sending you a giant big :hug:

AF is a witch! We have Team Jelly Belly, so no matter what we will all hang together.

Go get yourself a bar of chocolate and a glass of wine and endulge in all the things you won't be allowed when you are preggas.


----------



## 1stbaby

I will probably be joining you soon ms twiggy, af is a cow and she is playing mean mean tricks on me. My temp went up today, WTF! sorry but thats how i feel idk what to think now. i was only out because of my temps, but now they went up some. i got af last cycle at this temp on this exact cd, so that may be a clue :witch: is on her way, but i have never seen it go back up like that.


----------



## DebsHopeful

How exciting 1stBaby, I look forward to seeing what your temp does tomorrow.
That dip at 10DPO could be implantation. FX your temps keep going up :)


----------



## 1stbaby

I know, i just feel like tomorrow is so far away! I still have c cm, yesterday was just a little compaired to the days before being sooo much. But i know i get a little right before af, its all running together now, i am getting so confused haha. I didnt know that my temps could keep going down down down and still have an implantation dip. i keep thinking i have af cramps but then i realize its in my thighs , this is so weird to me. I keep sneezing too.


----------



## Gabrielle

hey ladies...hope were all doing well.

Ms. Twiggy...im so sorry the wicked witch got you!!:(...dont give up babe!

Debs...how are you today..did you test again?

1st baby...soo excitied about the temps! Hope your bfp comes in no time!:)

Jai jai texted me...she hasnt tested yet...and no af(due today) Fingers crossed for her!:)

Im at work today..::(...so sorry this is short..take a look at my chart...my temp shot up today...does this mean anything at all..? ...cp is really soft today..eek!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

msTwiggy said:


> AF came today. :cry: I did not expect her to come two days early.
> I was hoping she wouldn't show up at all.
> 
> Literally in tears as I type this :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you ladies :cry:

:cry: Oh mstwiggy I am sooo sorry hun. :cry: I thought for sure you were in this month. I'm sorry babe!! Sending you lots of :hugs: as I know how awful it feels when :witch: arrives unexpectedly. but Debs is right you are still staying here with us no matter what!! And just think you still have 1 more chance at getting your Christmas baby!! :hugs:

Debs have you poas lately? I am dying over here, please do one for me tomorrow morning!! 

1st baby way to go on the temp rise!!! Hopefully will be good news for you, what DPO are you at? When do you plan on poas?

Anyone heard from Gabby today??

Some news on Jai_Jai, she will be away from us for atleast another 2 weeks if not more :cry: Her broadband will not be hooked up for another 16-17 days so we will wait patiently. I know she's still having symptoms but has not poas yet. I will let you know if I hear otherwise.

Yes I know 4 more days I am getting excited!! If I get a pic of my little bean I will most definately post it for you all to see.

Love you all!:hugs:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Oh no, Jai-Jai won't have internet access for 2 weeks. That is aweful. Thanks Gabby and Rhonda for keeping us posted. Do you know if she is going to POAS tomorrow?

I gave today a skip since I didn't feel anything would have changed yet from yesterday but I did sneek out the house and buy a couple more tests to keep me busy until I go for my final blood test on Friday. This waiting game sucks and my 2ww has just turned into a 3ww. 

Who is testing tomorrow? Nlytin? 1stBaby?

Gabby and Sarah you two ovulated late, do you know when are you going to test?


----------



## 1stbaby

I am going to wait and test until Tuesday now, and then again if no af on Friday. I dont know when af is due now, she technically is due tomorrow if this is a 28 day cycle no matter when i oved *like last month*, if I have a 14 day lp like i am supposed to af is not due until Thursday making it a 32 day cycle, which is long for me. Either way my lp is getting longer and that gives me hope, unless i am pg and then i dont care what my lp is!!!!!!!!!!! I have searched FF for charts that are like mine, and good news is there are lots of people who are pg and their temps go down anyway! I hope this is the case. Still having lots of c cm today too! O and i am only 10 dpo according to ff.


----------



## srm0421

Mrs. Twiggy- So sorry the :witch: got you. I hope she leaves quickly so you can get started again. 
Debs- Glad to hear you are still positive even if the :witch: shows up (really hope she doesn't though). I am supposedly 3 DPO today so my test day is tues the 25th.
R- can not wait to see the picture of your bean, have fun. My son has gotten used to sleeping with someone and it is a new house so he was nervous his first night but slept in until almost 8 (he usually wakes up at 6:30). Last night he stayed at my moms so we could get work done today. Thanks for asking. 
Gabby- how are you feeling. FF put me at 3 DPO today so hope we get :bfp: s together. when are you testing?
1st baby- really hoping your temps stay up. crossing fingers for you.

I am really mad that I did not get a good nights sleep last night either. I went with the temp that was closest to my waking time. I did take my temp at 1 something this morning and I went to sleep before 9:30 last night so I had enough sleep and it was 98.14 but this morning it was 97.99 so I used that one because I did not want to throw off my temps too much. But now my temps look slow rising and I am not sure if that is because I am taking them vaginally this month instead of orally but I thought they would be similar temps just slightly higher doing it vaginally. Oh well I am still on the wait and see plan and it sucks. :rofl: Hope everyone else is doing well. I have a math finaly today so I will only sporadically be checking back.


----------



## Nlytin

Hello Ladie, I see so much has happened. Nothing to report over here. I bought some ICs on Friday and waiting for them to come before I begin the POAS journey. No since in wasting a :bfn: on a CB digi. 

Debs, I'm sorry to hear about the Neg Blood test results. I hope Friday will bring you that :bfp:. I'm glad you are staying positive either way.

Ms Twiggy, sorry :witch: got you, it sucks when she surprises you and comes early like that. On the bright side you can start a brand new cycle to get your :bfp:!

1stbaby, I was so happy for you when I saw that your temp went up. Maybe :witch: is not on her way after all. Even if she, like you said your lp is longer.

R, please post pics of your little sticky bean! Can't wait!

Thanks for keeping us up to date on Jai. I'm glad the :witch: has not come for her.

Srm, that plan is the worst, but hopefully you will be able to get a good temp tomorrow and you can have a better idea of what is going on.


----------



## srm0421

Nlytin- Thanks I am hoping tomorrow I will have slept good and get a good idea about if I did O and even though it might not tell me when it will give me a good idea. I doubt I caught the egg anyways if I did O when FF says because we did not get any :sex: in that day. We did the night before and I did not move and stayed elevated so if by some miracle we caught the egg then that is why. You are still early so hopefully when your ICs come in it will be a good time to get a :bfp: I do not know when I will start to test.


----------



## HatterasSarah

Hey y'all! I'm about to start my 3rd paper of the day, but I just wanted to pop in and say hi!! 

Deb, don't give up hope hun...those qualitative tests are soooo funky and totally depend on the hormone level they trace...which I thought was pretty much 25 most places. Something I learned on peeonastick.com was that HPTs often times can trace lower amounts of hCG than they say, but just dont claim to because they don't want to say for sure that they detect such low levels. Good Luck! I hope you get your BFP

MsTwiggy, I'm sorry that AF got you...that really stinks! Baby Dust for next month!!

1stbaby, I hope you figure out what is going on with your LP! But, if your LP is only 7 days, then you didn't ovulate by 7 days ago anyways, so maybe that's why you haven't gotten a BFP yet! Anywho, Good Luck!!

R, I'm so glad that you're doing well

Srm, you're not sleeping well? Insomnia was the first sign of pregnancy for me!

Nyltin, Good Luck!! I hope that you get your BFP this month!!

Gabby, I haven't seen your chart yet today...but I'm thinking you probably O'd later than you originally thought. I hope that you and your OH got to BD as much as possible over your Oing time!!

As for me, I'm still definitely 1000% waiting to try...my husband and I keep talking about how sweet it would be to have a sibling for Michael, but I just don't think I'd be able to handle it..so I'm just going to wait a bit longer =). Maybe we'll start trying in March or something, since the hard part of my last semester will be over with!! I guess we'll see =). 

OHHH!...who is going to see Twilight this friday? ME ME ME!! I'm so excited! Anyone else?


----------



## HatterasSarah

Hey y'all! I'm about to start my 3rd paper of the day, but I just wanted to pop in and say hi!! 

Deb, don't give up hope hun...those qualitative tests are soooo funky and totally depend on the hormone level they trace...which I thought was pretty much 25 most places. Something I learned on peeonastick.com was that HPTs often times can trace lower amounts of hCG than they say, but just dont claim to because they don't want to say for sure that they detect such low levels. Good Luck! I hope you get your BFP

MsTwiggy, I'm sorry that AF got you...that really stinks! Baby Dust for next month!!

1stbaby, I hope you figure out what is going on with your LP! But, if your LP is only 7 days, then you didn't ovulate by 7 days ago anyways, so maybe that's why you haven't gotten a BFP yet! Anywho, Good Luck!!

R, I'm so glad that you're doing well

Srm, you're not sleeping well? Insomnia was the first sign of pregnancy for me!

Nyltin, Good Luck!! I hope that you get your BFP this month!!

Gabby, I haven't seen your chart yet today...but I'm thinking you probably O'd later than you originally thought. I hope that you and your OH got to BD as much as possible over your Oing time!!

As for me, I'm still definitely 1000% waiting to try...my husband and I keep talking about how sweet it would be to have a sibling for Michael, but I just don't think I'd be able to handle it..so I'm just going to wait a bit longer =). Maybe we'll start trying in March or something, since the hard part of my last semester will be over with!! I guess we'll see =). 

OHHH!...who is going to see Twilight this friday? ME ME ME!! I'm so excited! Anyone else?


----------



## Gabrielle

My temp went from 97.7 to 98.3 today...is that normal ..does it mean anything?


----------



## srm0421

Sarah I am so excited for the movie too. I know what you mean about not being ready for two, I wanted another baby right away until my son started walking. Part of me feels a little guilty for wanting another one when my son is only 2 but that part gets smaller and smaller everyday so I know I am def ready. I will not be seeing the movie until a few days after it opens though, it will be a mad house here to try to see it on Fri. I also am apparently only 3 DPO so I think my insomnia might just be the new house. 
Gabs- it should be normal to jump higher, do you not normally get such high temps?


----------



## Gabrielle

oh ok srm..this is the first month temping...i just didnt know if it was a good thing that it did...lol.......ff moved me to 5dpo once i put that in?


----------



## Vestirse

Usually, have a temperature spike as such is symbolic of ovulation. But that would mean you ovulated yesterday. You don't have a fever or anything do you? Otherwise, It could symbolize a triphasic chart if FF keeps you O date where it is. Triphasic is good. doesn't necessarily mean your preg since ovulatory charts display this trend at times too, but more preg charts than ovulatory charts have this feature. At the same time, realize that not all preg charts are triphasic.


----------



## Gabrielle

Nope no fever....and i put that temp in and ff didnt change it to 1dpo...it made it one day longer and took off the dashed lines and put solid crosshairs...meaning everything matches up now?..i guess we'll se what tomorrows temp shows. So far i did go from pre o temps to post o and now they high one...so maybe a tri. THanks !:)


----------



## Vestirse

Fingers crossed for your :bfp: !!!!


----------



## 1stbaby

well the :witch: showed up today, and with no warning. i had c cm every day until today. so that is not a symptom for me. i am sad, cried for about 10 min and then said life must go on. i try and be tough but its still hard. i wanted it so bad this month. my lp on the positive side is now 10 days and not 7. i dont know if its fixing itself or its the b vitamins i am taking. i have decided not to take the progesterone meds the dr gave me, she does not really want me too, she thinks my lp will fix itself and that my body is still recovering. which so far its getting better on its own. i will start taking the b complex vitamin tomorrow and the prenatals she gave me. i have to get more opks for this month and then on cd 22 i am going in for blood work since cd 21 for me is on a sunday.


----------



## Gabrielle

i wrote to you in our other cycle thread....im sorry hun! So glad your lp is getting longer! :0 Take care and lots of bding this cycle!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

oh 1stbaby so sorry that the :witch: got you hun :sad2: At least you now know that your LP is getting longer and hopefully this means that next month will be your month for sure!!! :hugs:

How is everyone else doing today? Any symptoms yet Gabby?
Anyone heard from Debs yet? I hope she poas this morning!!!
Great to hear from you Sarah!
SRM could be the new move but also could be preg symptoms. I remember having a hard time sleeping before I got my :bfp: fingers crossed!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey Rhonda! How are you feeling! Do you see your lil bean tomorrow? Sorry i forgot!

Well today my temp went wayyy down...from 98.3 to 97.5...i dont if this is a good or bad thing? Just keep my fingers crossed! Symptoms....well dont really think i have too much....just cramping since ovulation, last two nights woke up sooo hot ! (our heater isnt even working in our room..lol)..and very BAD constipation the last two days..but i have to admit i sometimes do get it..just seems worse now..lol sorry tmi!...Thats about it for me!...i guess we'll see what my temps do the next couple of days..i hope/pray it goes back up tomorrow....!

Havent heard from Debs! I hope she got her BFP this am!:)
And jai jai..i didnt text her today yet! Maybe she poas!
Nlytin...how are you? any symptoms today?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

No not until Thursday...3 days and counting!! :happydance: Little bit nervous I hope all is well. So far this pregnancy is very different from my last. Nothing much to speak of except some bloating and having to pee a little more and I tire very easily. No sore bbs or sickness yet. Strange!! Will find out Thursday if all is well....hope so!!!!

I texted Jai today but have not heard back from her...


----------



## Gabrielle

Debs......your online and posting everywhere but here!!!!!!! Hurry up! Whats the verdict!


----------



## DebsHopeful

:rofl: You are funny, I am here, this is just one long thread to catch up on!!!!


----------



## DebsHopeful

First of all I am really sorry 1stBaby that the silly :witch: got you but like everyone else has said, I am glad that your LP is getting longer. What a shame that you can't go for your CD21 on CD21, we have labs at our hospitals that are 24 hours 7 days a week.

Gabby, that dip could be implantation. FX your temps go up tomorrow :)

Sarah I am definitely going to have to keep an eye out for this movie you are so excited about you have me very curious.

R, three days and counting :happydance:

Sara you are well into the tww - yippee

Nlytin still 5 more days until testing, do you have any symptoms?

I hope Jai-Jai texts you girls, I am dying to know if she has POAS.

MsTwiggy, how you doing today? Did you have a glass of wine?

Okay Me! Yes I POAS today.......twice.
The first time I used the more expensive brand the same one as I used on Saturday and guess what.......a faint :bfp:, before I could get excited I peed on a different stick and :bfn: I think the second one is right, but it is strange to get a false positive twice.

I have bought another one of the sticks that came back negative today and going to see what it says tomorrow. I wish I could just know where I stand. It is so frustrating all this not knowing.


----------



## Gabrielle

Debs....what tests are you using? Thats so werid..a BFP on one and BFN on another....maybe the one that is a BFN needs to detect more HCG...was the faint BFP pretty easy too see..like a clear pink like just faint?....How are your symptoms, cp, cm?...Gosh i want this for you soooo BAD! IF your preggo and im not i'd be soo happpy!:)


----------



## srm0421

I do not think I Oed. My temps are not really going up. I do not understand because I actually felt like I did O but did not sleep at all last night, I kept having nightmares about a giant robot attacking everyone and then a dog my mom had but he passed away last year and in my dream the dog broke my sons arm. I was up on and off all night. AHHHH


----------



## Gabrielle

Srm...i wouldnt worry about your temps if you didnt get any sleep hun..they will not be much help and will make you more stressed....how is your cm now...is ewcm gone?


----------



## srm0421

Sorry :witch: got you first baby but too am glad your LP is longer, gives the baby more time to implant. 
Gabs- hope your temp jumps up high tomorrow then it will be a good indication of implantation
Debs- I don't know, 2 faint positives, they both can't be evaps. Holding out hope for you. 
R- so excited you get to see the baby soon.

Anyone else I forgot I am sorry I am just trying to figure out what is going on with my body and a little upset.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ohh Debs, yay!!! I have read that there is no such thing as a false positive so I believe what Gabby said is right, that maybe the test you got a :bfn: with requires a higher level of HCG to be present and that's why is was negative. I'm thinking this is it hun!! I will save my congrats though till you get a darker :bfp: as to not get your hopes up but I'm super excited for you!! :yipee:


----------



## srm0421

Yeah I am Creamy/ slightly watery creamy if that makes sense. I am trying not to stress but it is hard to feel like I might have another problem cycle. And not sleeping well does not help me to not stress.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Shame Sara. Perhaps it is because you are taking your temps vaginally?

The faint BFPs were both very easy to see and both of them were a light pink. This brand cost twice as much as the one that came back negative but I am more interested in seeing the one that gave me a negative go positive then get another positive from the first one. Gosh that was a tongue twister!!!

It would seem we are all riding quite the emotional rollercoaster. Weird temps, AF and dodgy BFPs. 

We all need some good luck to make us happy, FX we don't have to wait much longer.


----------



## Nlytin

Hello Ladies, nothing much going on here. I have this weird feeling in my breast, not really painful but an odd sensation. I have been exhausted by the time I walked throught the door the last week and counting. I'm not sure what to think. I'm trying to get enough rest one night to see if I can kick it. That's about it.

1stbaby, so sorry :witch: got you today. It is good that your body is working itself out and on to a longer lp and :bfp: next cycle.

Debs, I know this must be driving you crazy if it's driving me crazy. :bfp: :bfn: :bfp: :bfn: back and forth. Are you going to try again tomorrow?

Gabs, OMG that looks like such an implantation dip. I have my FX for you that it is and your :bfp:

Srm, I think you O'd. If this is the first time you temp'd vaginally you don't have anything to compare it too. Even though it wouldn't be an exact match it would defiinetly give you somethin to work with. Enjoy the 2WW!!!


----------



## srm0421

I am hoping my temps are weird just because I am taking it vaginally. Only time will tell though. I really felt like we had done it this month for some reason. So I think that is why I feel so upset.


----------



## Gabrielle

Srm..yeah i know what you mean....FX..it goes up tomorrow!

Debs..i am too temping vaginally ...they say its more accurate but wouldnt you think if there is wet cm ..that it would be inaccurate...lol werid!


Yeah Debs..i agree its kinda crazy for us all right now....:(.....PMA everyone..we are doing the best we can!:) WE will get PREGGO, just it's not in our hands on when..:) I will say a prayer for each and everyone of you !:)

Debs..hun if the very expensive tests are positve then i would totally be happy! I wouldnt worry about the negative one! I think you should go out and buy a clearblue digi..and see what that says!


----------



## srm0421

Thanks you guys have made me feel a little more hopeful about Oing and I do feel a little less stressed.


----------



## Gabrielle

*OMG WAYY TMI ALERT!!!.......DONt READ IF YOU DONT WANT TO HEAR LOL*

So like i said i've been kinda constipated the last two days...but i am sometimes in general...well TODAY is soo bad..its so annoying i cant go to the bathroom..and when i try nothing but a rabbit drop, and spots of blood!>>>>OMG SO SORRY IF ITS TOO MUCH..hehe i had to tell you. I work in healthcare so nothing bother me, sometimes i get out of hand...anyways..this better be a symptoms or i need some stool softener. LMAO


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabby are you drinking enough?? But yes it is one of the signs!


----------



## Gabrielle

LOL..wow you actually read it..hehe..um yes i drink TONS of water! All day long...? OH well only time will tell.:)


----------



## Gabrielle

Just got a text from JAI JAI....she tested this am...BFN...af still no sign of it, 1 day late! Pray for her it was just to soon! :)........FINGERS CROSSED!!!


----------



## DebsHopeful

I remember the constipation when I was preggo, I remember baking bran muffins for the first time in years to try and help the situation and eating tons of prunes. Definitely could be a sign.

Bugger about Jai-Jai's BFN, FX it is too soon.


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Hey girls,
Went to my doctors appointment friday. Gave me a pregnancy test and it was negative. Have blood test today since still no AF.. praying for good news!! Happy Monday!


----------



## Nlytin

Sounds like it may be too soon for Jai. FX for her!!!

Gabs, hopefully that constipation gets better. Try some prunes like Debs did.

Waiting2bmommy, I hope the blood test comes back +! Good Luck and let us know!


----------



## 1stbaby

So DH and I have decided this is the last month temping and using opks. The only time i got pg was when i wasnt even thinking about it and thats how we are going to do it again. i am not even going to count days, try not to at least. I am such an anal person, and when i want something i want it now and i want to do everything to the best it can be done, and god is telling me that this is out of my control and i should just be patient. The only reason i am doing those things this month though is to make sure i have charted at least two good months and i get the hang of things and to make sure everything is working right, plus i have the blood test anyway so i have to know what days i am on and i want to be able to tell her when i think i ov. Dr said i am too young to be obsessing and worrying like i am. I dont really agree, but i think i need to relax more. This was only my 2nd try after losing my first and i should calm down. She said not to worry till at least a year. Its so hard for me because all my friends are pg, i think thats what hurts the most, but when it happens for me, it will be my time. Then DH promised if we are not pg we are going away for a long long weekend for vacation just us somewhere away at the end of Jan.


----------



## Nlytin

That sounds like a good idea, 1st baby. My OH says this stresses me out at times, but it's hard knowing what you know and not trying to maximize your chances. Hopefully by going the relaxed, natural route you'll get your :bfp: in no time.


----------



## srm0421

Good luck 1stbaby, hope the stress free plan works for you. 

By looking at my charts do you gals really think I Oed? Can it be possible to have fluctuating temps from month to month? Meaning can one month my temps be around 98.0 after O and then another month take a few days to get up to 98.0? If I did O when FF says then I do not think I caught the egg. I have lost my PMA about a :bfp: but am hopeful that if I am not PG then the :witch: will be on time.


----------



## Gabrielle

grrr......i have ewcm here and there..i get this about one or two days before af.....I know shes not due for awhile..but i just feel like if i am seeing ewcm now.....that im not pg! gosh its soo annoying....how can i keep getting ewcm? .....although i did read that you can see ewcm about a week after o...which i am.....gosh i hate waiting....lol

SOrry bout the vant..just all of a sudden dont feel pregnant!:(
If my temp is down tomorrow..that whats going on?????tear


----------



## 1stbaby

remember girls that some people feel like they are not pg and it turns out to be a symptom! PMA! good luck.


----------



## always

increase of CM can be a sign of pregnancy! Fingers crossed Gabrielle!


----------



## dizzy65

:hugs:


----------



## msTwiggy

Hello ladies,

Thank you all so much for the words of comfort. Definitely made me feel better :) I didn't drown my sorrows in wine but i did better. 2 new handbags and a new jacket later I'm as happy as a clam. LOL! Retail therapy is always the way to go for me. 

1stbaby, am sorry she got you too. Actually am planning the same thing, no more opks or charting for me it's too much pressure. I'm just going to let it go this month. I can foresee another problem already, DH is goin to be travelling for work a lot and by the looks of it, will not be around for the next window of baby dancing. Therefore, might not be much hope for me next month either. 

Oh well, i'll continue to follow everyone else's progress, and hopefully, will be able to see your :bfp: 

:hugs: love you all!!


----------



## 1stbaby

you never know, when you stress less you may ov a diff day, thats a great idea, just let it go this cycle and bd every chance!


----------



## Gabrielle

Good Morning ladies! How are we all today?

Ms Twiggy~ so glad you went and treated yourself...glad you bought lots, because next shopping will be for that lil bean that will be in your belly.;) HUGS

!st baby~ I think you are doing the right thing by taking the relaxed approach....i know its hard but usually in the end is WAY better news! YOu as well...go treat yourself to something nice...i say a massage!:) HOpe af isnt too terrible. HUGS

Debs~...how are you today? Did you POAS ? Please dear lord if Debs had POAS....LET IT BE POSITIVE>....PUt her and us out of misery!..She's a wonderful, strong women, and just wants to teach these things to a beautiful baby!...Amen.:) HUGS.

Jai Jai....WE MISS YOU DEARLY!!!!! I hope and pray that your POAS today was POSITVE!:) We are all thinking of you. HUGS

SRM.....DID FF give you an O date yet? I hope so!! HUGS

Nlytin..ONLY 4MORE days..eek! Where are those symptoms girl...are you not sharing them with us???..hehe .....HUGS

Sarah! ..your moive comes out in three days...HOPE you like it..i personally need to look into that as well!:)....Take care babe, i miss you. HUGS

Rhonda~..oh goodness...i was rereading this and thought omg...i forgot someone! SO SORRY!....HOw are you feeling...? So excitied for you to see your lil bean in two days!:) Is hubby going with you?

And for me.....Well, my temp went up today! I hope and pray that it was Implantation yesterday but im not going to get too excitied. I have to admit the last two night i was in bed by 9pm.....and wanted to go to bed by 730pm! Thats not like me...SO TIRED! Fingers crossed its a good sign!


----------



## 1stbaby

Yeah a massage sounds soo good! DH is going to take me somewhere nice in January, we think we decided Great Wolf Lodge, they have a spa and he agreed to get a massage with me plus its in my hometown which is less than an hour away. We will be going at the end of Jan though, so until then, its work work work. At least there is Thanksgiving and Christmas before that, so we get a nice break for a minute this month, then another next month, and then we are taking a vacation. Right now we are just paying bills and saving money for Christmas though, so anything for me has to wait. On a positive note, now this cycle i can go back to temping at 7 instead of 6! 

Your temp looks good GABS! I hope that was implantation as well!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hiya, 

Gabby that little note was adorable and I am so excited about your temps. Wow! Definitely looks like implantation and spot on the right date :happydance: :wohoo:

Glad to hear our AF girls are treating themselves and a PMA plan is in place :)

Has anyone had a text from Jai-Jai today to know if she POAS and what it was?

As for me what a nighmare, this is my past few days:

I POAS at 11DPO and got a faint :bfp:. 
Rushed off to get a blood test and it came back :bfn:

POAS on Monday 13DPO and got another faint :bfp:
then I POAdifferentS and got a :bfn:

POAS on Today 14DPO and got another faint :bfp:
then I POAdifferentS and got a :bfn:

Fertility specialist said it was too soon to test, he has told me to do another blood test on Thursday 16DPO at the earliest.

I must say though that I am getting a feeling like :witch: is only a few days away, gosh I wish I could just know either way.

FS said that the progesterone won't keep :witch: at bay if she really decides she is going to arrive and I must say I don't quite understand that, perhaps he has put me on an extremely low dosage, very confusing but glad to hear that I won't be putting off the inevitable if she is going to come I don't want to start next cycle any later then I have to.


----------



## Nlytin

Hi Ladies, Still tired and boobs are having that strange throbbing they were having the other day. 

Gabs, that sure looks like implatation to me. When do you plan on testing?

Debs, What's the word?

Sarah, I have to admit with non-stop advertising and the talk here in the group it makes me want to check out the movie. If I don't I know I will at least by it on DVD when it's released!

MsTwiggy, Isn't retail therapy the best! I have a handbag and shoe fetish myself. Glad you enjoyed yourself!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabrielle said:


> Good Morning ladies! How are we all today?
> 
> Ms Twiggy~ so glad you went and treated yourself...glad you bought lots, because next shopping will be for that lil bean that will be in your belly.;) HUGS
> 
> !st baby~ I think you are doing the right thing by taking the relaxed approach....i know its hard but usually in the end is WAY better news! YOu as well...go treat yourself to something nice...i say a massage!:) HOpe af isnt too terrible. HUGS
> 
> Debs~...how are you today? Did you POAS ? Please dear lord if Debs had POAS....LET IT BE POSITIVE>....PUt her and us out of misery!..She's a wonderful, strong women, and just wants to teach these things to a beautiful baby!...Amen.:) HUGS.
> 
> Jai Jai....WE MISS YOU DEARLY!!!!! I hope and pray that your POAS today was POSITVE!:) We are all thinking of you. HUGS
> 
> SRM.....DID FF give you an O date yet? I hope so!! HUGS
> 
> Nlytin..ONLY 4MORE days..eek! Where are those symptoms girl...are you not sharing them with us???..hehe .....HUGS
> 
> Sarah! ..your moive comes out in three days...HOPE you like it..i personally need to look into that as well!:)....Take care babe, i miss you. HUGS
> 
> Rhonda~..oh goodness...i was rereading this and thought omg...i forgot someone! SO SORRY!....HOw are you feeling...? So excitied for you to see your lil bean in two days!:) Is hubby going with you?
> 
> And for me.....Well, my temp went up today! I hope and pray that it was Implantation yesterday but im not going to get too excitied. I have to admit the last two night i was in bed by 9pm.....and wanted to go to bed by 730pm! Thats not like me...SO TIRED! Fingers crossed its a good sign!

It's ok hun...I am feeling crappy today, as I have for most of this pregnancy so far. Not sick really just off and down in the dumps a lot, pissed at most everyone I work with because they want me to work and I don't want too!!! :rofl: I have zero motivation and am feeling very lazy, I hate it! Also having the most off the wall dreams and horrible ones at that where people in my family had died. :cry: Then another dream last night that I found out dh only had "boy sperm" :rofl: and I wanted a girl so badly that I went and slept with a co-worker, that didn't work out too well, going to spare you all those details!!! But now I can't even face him today!! :hissy: Stop the ride I want to get off!!!!

only 2 more days till my scan!!! :yipee:


----------



## srm0421

Well good news and bad news. Good news is that my son slept from 6 P.M. last night until 6:45 A.M. this morning and I slept all night too. Bad news is that my temp went way way way down to 97.34 and FF took my O day away. It is weird because I have been having these weird crampy feelings on Thursday (the Day FF said I Oed) friday (the day my temp went up, Sat Sunday not so much and yesterday and now my temp dropped Do not know what is going on. So confused but still so glad to have slept all night I can not be in too bad of a mood. Glad your temp went back up Gabs.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Just an FYI Gabby I got a :bfp: just 3 days after implantation with a FRER!!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Ah Rhonda, Sorry hun. Bad dreams suck, especially when they involve work collegues.
Yikes and they you say they are really vivid, hopefully this will pass quickly.
You are over half way through your first trimester so not too much longer and then you are into the good stuff.

Nlytin, sore boobs :) Excellent sign.


----------



## Gabrielle

Debs....OMG i cant believe those test??! GRR thats annoying!!!!!.....i THink its a bfp though...:) fingers crossed!

Rhonda~ sorry your feeling so lousy...tbh i'd take that any second.:) At least your get to see the lill bean whose making you so tired and everything will be good!:)

Nlytin..sore boobs good sign! .....when are you testing??? idk when im going too....i want to like friday but i dont think im pg this month..my cp is kinda low..:(


----------



## Nlytin

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Gabrielle said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning ladies! How are we all today?
> 
> Ms Twiggy~ so glad you went and treated yourself...glad you bought lots, because next shopping will be for that lil bean that will be in your belly.;) HUGS
> 
> !st baby~ I think you are doing the right thing by taking the relaxed approach....i know its hard but usually in the end is WAY better news! YOu as well...go treat yourself to something nice...i say a massage!:) HOpe af isnt too terrible. HUGS
> 
> Debs~...how are you today? Did you POAS ? Please dear lord if Debs had POAS....LET IT BE POSITIVE>....PUt her and us out of misery!..She's a wonderful, strong women, and just wants to teach these things to a beautiful baby!...Amen.:) HUGS.
> 
> Jai Jai....WE MISS YOU DEARLY!!!!! I hope and pray that your POAS today was POSITVE!:) We are all thinking of you. HUGS
> 
> SRM.....DID FF give you an O date yet? I hope so!! HUGS
> 
> Nlytin..ONLY 4MORE days..eek! Where are those symptoms girl...are you not sharing them with us???..hehe .....HUGS
> 
> Sarah! ..your moive comes out in three days...HOPE you like it..i personally need to look into that as well!:)....Take care babe, i miss you. HUGS
> 
> Rhonda~..oh goodness...i was rereading this and thought omg...i forgot someone! SO SORRY!....HOw are you feeling...? So excitied for you to see your lil bean in two days!:) Is hubby going with you?
> 
> And for me.....Well, my temp went up today! I hope and pray that it was Implantation yesterday but im not going to get too excitied. I have to admit the last two night i was in bed by 9pm.....and wanted to go to bed by 730pm! Thats not like me...SO TIRED! Fingers crossed its a good sign!
> 
> It's ok hun...I am feeling crappy today, as I have for most of this pregnancy so far. Not sick really just off and down in the dumps a lot, pissed at most everyone I work with because they want me to work and I don't want too!!! :rofl: I have zero motivation and am feeling very lazy, I hate it! Also having the most off the wall dreams and horrible ones at that where people in my family had died. :cry: Then another dream last night that I found out dh only had "boy sperm" :rofl: and I wanted a girl so badly that I went and slept with a co-worker, that didn't work out too well, going to spare you all those details!!! But now I can't even face him today!! :hissy: Stop the ride I want to get off!!!!
> 
> only 2 more days till my scan!!! :yipee:Click to expand...

I'm not sure if that dream about sleeping with your co-worker was not meant to be funny but I couldn't help but laugh. The good thing was it's a dream and nothing more. I'm sure we have all had a dream about a co-worker at one point. Hopefully you can get off at the next stop. Can't wait to see your little bean! Let the countdown begin!


----------



## Gabrielle

OH Rhonda...btw....i had very bad vivid dreams with my last pregnancy...i swore someone was in our house..i kept waking hubby up to check....it was soooo bad! i never slept! so sorry! i know how you feel.....and i didnt know at the time that it was cause i was preggo!

Do you still have your ff chart? can i take a peak?


----------



## srm0421

Debs, I don't know why these tests are messing with you but you can not get all those positives and not be pregnant. Come on 16 DPO hurry up and get here.
R- love your dream it made me laugh so hard. So excited for your scan.
Nlytin- When are you going to test? Your chart looks good and sore boobies re good


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Nlytin its ok it is kind of funny! I have been having very vivid dreams since before I got my :bfp: just within the last week or so they have been very bad vivid dreams though.

Just reading through my last post, did you happen to notice how all over the place I am? What an emotional roller coaster I am!!! :rofl:

srm0421 glad you finally got a good nights sleep! I bet you feel amazing today!

Debs still thinking your :bfp: is real!!! Did you check online to see how much HCG each brand measures? Every test is different!

They are so going to fire me today I can't get off bnb! :rofl:
Ohh gotta run to the loo....again!


----------



## srm0421

R- I feel good about sleeping great but sad and confused about my temp and it seeming that I did not O, I really wanted my cycle to be some what normal and now it seems I might have a problem. I can still O today if my temp goes back up high tomorrow which would make it CD22 I have had quite a few with that O day so maybe I am getting back on track. I did :sex: last night and will tonight just to cover tracks.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

srm0421 do you use OPKs?? I don't know much about temping but your big dip today could mean your going to ov soon, maybe tomorrow? Get busy :sex: girl!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ok so in my other thread in 1st trimester everyone knows everyone by first name and that is how we all talk, just dawned on me that I only know 2-3 of your real names...anyone want to share? Most of you all know but just in case I am Rhonda.


----------



## srm0421

I am Sara, nice to meet you Rhonda I only knew to call you R because of the other girls, otherwise I would have referred to your screen name.

No I do not use OPKs, I have never had this problem before, once my temps rise to 97.9 I Oed end of story no other confusion though last cycle was so out of whack I do not know what normal is anymore.


----------



## Nlytin

My name is Lea. Nice to meet you Rhonda and Sara, :)

Sara, I agree with Rhonda, I think you migh O tomorrow. Maybe try giving the OPKs a shot, they might help you pinpoint O better. I don't know if you mentioned it before but how long are your cycles?


----------



## Gabrielle

TEXT from JAI JAI!!!:)

Well No POAS on a stick for her today! As well as no af either! So still good thing for her! I told her we all miss her ! She said she misses all of us as well. and that she should be on here on thursday because she'll be at uni all day! Sooo yay..KEEP FINGERS CROSSED FOR HER!:)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Nice to meet both of you as well, question about your name Lea...how do you pronouce it? Like Leigh or lee-yah? DH and I are in a debate about this lately as its part of one of the girl names we really like and we are trying to figure out a spelling that we both like.


----------



## Nlytin

As long as she is still in the running that's good news!!! FX!


----------



## Gabrielle

NICE to meet you Sara, and LEA.....im gabrielle....if you didnt notice..hehe pretty easy to figure out!:)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabby next time you talk to Jai Jai ask her if she ever got my text, I'm thinking no as I didn't hear back, I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong!


----------



## Nlytin

I pronounce it lee-yah. I know what you mean though, as a child and to this day people pronounce my leigh. Damn that Lea & Perrins!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Damn that means DH was right :dohh: The name we both like for a girl right now is Aili, trying to figure out different ways to spell it though, any ideas? So far these are the ones I've come up with:

Aili
Aileah
Ayelee
Ailee
Aileigh

also trying to pick a middle name, I like Isabel but not sure if it goes??


----------



## Nlytin

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Damn that means DH was right :dohh: The name we both like for a girl right now is Aili, trying to figure out different ways to spell it though, any ideas? So far these are the ones I've come up with:
> 
> Aili (pronounce al-lee)
> Aileah (Is this pronounce a-lee-yah)
> Ayelee (pronounce a-lee)
> Ailee (same as above)
> Aileigh (same as above)
> 
> also trying to pick a middle name, I like Isabel but not sure if it goes??

How are you pronouncing the above names. I put my pronounciation gueses in parentheses.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

They are all the same name, pronounced the same way, sounds like "i-lee"


----------



## DebsHopeful

If you want it pronounce i-lee, my choice would be 

Ayelee

What fun, enjoy :)

PS: Good news no AF for Jai-Jai


----------



## srm0421

Hey my cycles are any where between 27 and 33 days long, when all goes well. that latest I O is CD 22 which is tomorrow so I am not off track yet but I really thought I Oed on CD16, I guess once again only time will tell. Damn my body gives me a great nights sleep and a crappy temp, I just can't win.


----------



## 1stbaby

wow i love new names, i have never heard of that one. By the way my name is Ashley. DH and i thought about when we have a girl DH wants to name girl Ailee, only pronounced A-lee! So weird Rhonda we have such similar taste in names, as I have already mentioned if we ever have a boy his name would be Braden Anthony.


----------



## 1stbaby

O but DH lost the fight on the name A-lee, i didnt like it, he loved it, but we made a deal and we are going to name a daughter Alyssa Angela, and he can call her a-lee for a pet name if he wants, he totally agreed that he would love to be the only one calling her a-lee. I would call her alyssa haha.


----------



## Gabrielle

OH fun fun girl names! Rhonda...you dont even what that baby is yet! hehe...i know your praying for a girl!!!:)

My girl names are.......
Olivia Lynn(which we have called my belly both times i was pg..lol never ended up a girl!:)
Or.. Hailey Marget
or..Nevaeh (heaven spelled backwards..had this name picked since i was like 8!)

Thats it sooo far!
AND NO boys names...i dont want ANYMORE BOYS!!!!!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl: @ Gabby...no more boys!!! Those are pretty girls names too, I have this weird thing though if I know someone with that name I wont use it, I like to be original I guess. I have a friend Olivia, but she is Olivia Rae. I don't care if we have another boy but would LOVE LOVE LOVE a girl!!! Dreamt last night a stork flew overhead and dropped a little :baby: wrapped in pink in my arms, awww :) if only there were truth to it, but maybe only time will tell! We actually have 2 names picked out for both:

if its another boy my top pick is Brody Wyatt (still trying to convince dh) or Cade Stephen (Stephen is my brother's name), dh loves Logan Christopher, I'm not sold on it...yet I keep calling my belly Brody :)

Girls we both like Aileah and Cadence, no middle names for the girls yet though, there are just too many pretty names out there for girls, I like a lot but dh is stubborn and picky as hell!

Hi Ashley! It is funny that we have such similar taste!! I sometimes wish I had spelled my sons name Braden instead of Brayden but dh wouldn't budge! He's worse than a girl I swear! :rofl:


----------



## srm0421

First let me say I have EWCM and will be :sex: tonight and hope my temp gpes up tomorrow and does not pla tricks on me again. OK..

As for baby names,When I was pregnant with our son we found out the day of my husbands grandmothers funeral. Her surviving spouse is named Sebastian, I was 3 months pregnant and my husband never discussed it with me but he tells his grandpa that if it is a boy we were thinking of naming him Sebastian. Even if i did not like the name I could not take it back because his grandpa was so excited he jumped off the couch ran to us and hugged us. luckily I loved the name. If we had a girl the name was going to be Emilia Josephine. My great grandfather's name was (he passed away when Sebastian was 7 months old) EMIL and we already have an Emily so I choose EMILIA (pronounced E-me-lee-ah) Josephine is the name of my husbands grandmother who passed away. Our last name is POLLACCIA (pronounced poe-la-chi) so it is hard to find names that fit. If we get a girl this time around we are staying with the same name. If we get another boy we are screwed because I do not know what would go good with Sebastian and Pollaccia. :rofl:


----------



## srm0421

Another thing, should I disregard my temps for the last few days since it had to be high because I was not sleeping good? or leave them until I know for sure I Oed and if it causes a problem with FF to detect that I did O?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ohhh :yipee: for EWCM Sara!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Sooo i am going crazy! all of a sudden i felt the need.....to REARRANGE THE WHOLE HOUSE!...Did the my room, then the boys room, then the rec room, waiting to do the living room when hubby gets home! I started going through all kinds of stuff too. I think i'll move on to the basement next! omg what is wrong with me!!!! lol im werid i guess.....also i WANT to put up the tree...is it too early???


----------



## Gabrielle

my back is killing me.....i hope af isnt on her way...:(...also i dont think i should have moved my house around...eek probly not good im i am preggers...DUMB A**!


----------



## srm0421

ok now I am confused, FF is still giving me cross hairs now all of a sudden, I did not change anything but see what the different methods of O detection are and then I turned it back and FF says I am 5 DPO. What the heck is going on?


----------



## Nlytin

1cre8tivgrl said:


> They are all the same name, pronounced the same way, sounds like "i-lee"

:dohh: Ok, I get it. I agree with Debs I like the spelling, Ayelee. I love the name Cadence for a girl. I am the same way if I here someone with that name I won't pick it. I like to be different as well. 

Gabs, Nevaeh has really grown in popularity over the last few years. When I was pregnant I knew a woman who was naming her daughter that and there is a little girl in my daughter's classroom named Naveah. It is a beautiful name. 

When OH and I were picking our daughter's name he was no help. Every suggestion he knocked, but he had none and then I said Zoe (wanted to pick a name that didn't have an everyday letter) he liked it. The middle name was a no-brainer, she is named after my maternal aunt. Zoe Teretha, I have to mention I much his mother wanted me to name her something else she would call with name suggestions twice a week. This time if it's a boy we will have his grandfather's name as a middle name so it has to be something that goes with Theodore.


----------



## srm0421

lol Gabs- did someone get a burst of energy or something, Send it over the R but not that much cuz she does not need to be rearranging her house and you don't either though I do not think it would hurt anything this early, just don't do anymore.


----------



## srm0421

AHHH now I am wondering if I did O on CD 16, could today just be a random dip and if my temp goes up tomorrow then did i O today or did I O on CD 16 and had a weird dip on 5 DPO? I guess the reasoning does not matter much as long as the end result is a :bfp: and a Baby right? Ok I will stop obsessing. 

I really like the name Zoe, I also know someone who named their daughter Nevaeh and my cousin named his daughter Heaven. If I have a girl and do name her Emilia I will call her Emmy or Emma or Em


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

ohh...nesting early Gabby, really early :) I think backache may be a sign too..or a sign to stop moving furniture! :rofl:

Sara follow you body, is this the first time you've had ewcm this month?

With my last pregnancy we kept the name top secret, everyone was driving me nuts to spill it but I am easily swayed, mainly by my mom and I didn't want her curling her nose up at something I loved because then I would question it. She's already suggesting names, haven't decided if I will tell the name this time or not, dh doesn't want to but I do!


----------



## Nlytin

Sara, I tried to play around with O detector, on my chart, to see if I could help, but it just stayed at Advanced. Sorry I don't know what to tell you.

Gabs, take it easy. You can't run after 2 little boys with a bad back. Like Sara said, maybe you can will some of Rhonda that energy.


----------



## Gabrielle

lol I guess so.and i have been SOO tired the last couple of days..im sure it will hit me later tonight! Also a ? .....is it ok to change the cat litter ...i know you cant when your pregnant..but i am (Fingers crossed!).....i'm not going to cause any problems this early will i ??? Gosh i hope not..cause i just cleaned out the kitties lil room! 

Sara...hmm what the heck is going on with ff...if you still got ewcm then i'd bd just incase! Eventually you will probly o...maybe just late like me! Good luck babe!


----------



## Nlytin

It's ok Sara. That's what we do, obsess from time to time. Your chart does look like the CD 16 was the day though and maybe the temp drop was a fluke.


----------



## Nlytin

Gabrielle said:


> lol I guess so.and i have been SOO tired the last couple of days..im sure it will hit me later tonight! Also a ? .....is it ok to change the cat litter ...i know you cant when your pregnant..but i am (Fingers crossed!).....i'm not going to cause any problems this early will i ??? Gosh i hope not..cause i just cleaned out the kitties lil room!
> 
> Sara...hmm what the heck is going on with ff...if you still got ewcm then i'd bd just incase! Eventually you will probly o...maybe just late like me! Good luck babe!

LOVING THE PMA, GABS!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Gabrielle

Ok...starting to slow down.....now im ready for a nap....R..you can have some of my energy if you want..but PLEASE no moving furniture!

Girls i swear af is coming...i have ewcm..which i get a day or two before af...as well as the backache...tear tear...PLEASE god give me a sign that there is noooo af coming!! WHy do i get ewcm....SO MUCH .....it comes and goes but i'll just have some by my cervix. Anyone else get this?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh yes Lea good call, Gabby give me some of your energy, sure could use it today!!

If you did "O" on cd 16 Sara than maybe what you have today is implantation, can happen anytime between 4 DPO and 10 DPO. Do you have any cramping?

Gabby I think your fine with the liter box, I had a beer and 2 margarita's just days before I got my :bfp: :dohh:


----------



## Gabrielle

LMAO......Nlytin i just typed this above....and then i see you put PMA....wow IM all over the place!!!!!


----------



## Nlytin

LOL, No your fine! What else can we do when our body doesn't give us the answers we're looking for or is constantly playing games. I wish I could help with the EWCM question, I haven't seen any of that since May or June! 

You still got the PMA, though!

Rhonda, I hope you enjoyed your libations then because you won't taste that for awhile (as you already know)!


----------



## srm0421

No R I had EWCM on CD16 then slept great and had a temp jump, then slept like crap for the next 2 days, got crappy temps then slept great last night and got lower crappy temp. I had cramping on CD16, I swear I had a dream I got pregnant that night. Had some cramping on CD 17 then less on CD 18, Cramps slightly on CD19, none on CD20 and on and off ones today. Stupid sleeping problems is now making me second guess when and if I did O. I will get some :sex: in tonight just in case and wait it out hoping my temp goes up and stays up tomorrow.


----------



## msTwiggy

Wowww!! It seems that everytime I log on to bnb, i've been missing out a lot! Hahahaha..

Names!! I love name picking!! I already have like a 3 names of boys and girls so i'm gonna have to have 6 kids if I wanna use them all, LOL!!

By the way, it's nice to know your real names ladies :) my name is Liyana, pronounced "Lee Anna".

I feel so excited reading your posts gabby! You sure are one energizer bunny, :happydance: full of energy!!

Rhonda, can't wait for your scan! :D


----------



## 1stbaby

Aww Liyana, what are the names you have picked out? unless you dont want to share, which is totally fine too!


----------



## msTwiggy

oh!! share!! LOL!!

top on my list would be Ryan for a boy and Alisha (pronounced alicia) if for a girl :happydance:


----------



## 1stbaby

I like the way you would spell alisha thats pretty! I know a lot of ryans that is a good name as well!


----------



## msTwiggy

thank you :D now all i have to do is to actually get my self a little one to be able to call him/her by name!! :rofl:

oh well, goo luck to us next round ey? :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Ms.twiggy your on cd4 already?? wow thats going fast!:)...hope your doing well.

yeah always full of energy....but not so much PMA this evening>..:(.....i hope and pray my temp is either up or the same tomorrow!


----------



## Nlytin

Gabs & Sara, what are the temps for today?


----------



## srm0421

Well of course I woke up in the middle of the night again, The baby and I have to stay at my parents house because a plummer is coming today and having a plummer in the hallway with a two year old does not go well. So yeah I woke up at 2 instead of my regular 6 temping time and my temp was 97.77. Up from yesterday but not high enough for me to believe I Oed. Maybe my temps are so out of whack because I am pregnant with a girl and she is already starting to get PMS. :rofl: a girl can dream can't she? How is everyone doing this morning?
Nlytin a few more days until testing time huh?
Debs are tests still messing with you?
Rhonda any freaky dreams last night?
Mrstwiggy pretty soon it will be time to :sex: again and I might still be here waiting to O with you so who knows. 
1st baby- how are you doing?
Gabs hope temp went up this morning.
Did I forget someone? If so I am sorry morning brain and all.


----------



## Nlytin

Sara, maybe you did O on CD16 and since your temp went back up it could have been an implantation dip.

Don't think I'll make it to testing I think the :witch: is making her appearance today. Went to the bathroom and wiped and cm had a pink tinge. Which is so weird because my temp didn't drop to somewhere in the 97 range, which it does most time when she visits. It will probably drop tomorrow and be full fledge then. If she gets to a light flow today it will only make my lp 9 days and that's never happened. Oh well, I'll see my :bfp: next cycle.! Gotta keep the PMA! O:)


----------



## Gabrielle

Morning ladies...at work today! cant really come on...temp went a tad lower..nothing bad though...creamy cm..and MAJOR cramps today..:( Idk what it causing them but i woke up so sick to my stomach like i had to eat...so ate and then felt so full! idk whats going on! btw cramps dont mean af for me..lol well hope you all have a good day...

Sorry this is so messy and short just busy at work! luv you all!


----------



## srm0421

Nlytin I hope AF stays away from you and you body is just playing a trick on you because it seemed like a fun thing to do. Hope your spotting goes away and I know what you mean about temps dropping. When AF arrives for me my temps usually just drop, there is no small drops just like 98.2 one day then 97.5 the day AF arrives. Don't know what to expect though because nothing seems to be going to normal for me so far. Good luck and fingers crossed.
Gabs- slightly lower is still highly good, cramps when they are not normal is good too, when do you test? 

I am hoping I did O or am Oing which ever but more that i did O since did not get :sex: in last night because the baby and I had to go to my moms last min. because the plummer was supposed to come last night but when we got here the plummer called and said he would come today. AHH of course I probably did O yesterday, Oh well everything happens for a reason right? It will happen when it is the right time.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls, DH says I can only be on the computer for a few minutes because he has a meeting on Skype. Just wanted to drop by and tell you that the witch got me today. I called my FS on his mobile and I am going to start eustrogen tomorrow and see him on Friday to discuss this next cycle.


----------



## srm0421

:hug: so sorry the :witch: got you DEBS, hopefully next month will have better success. Really wish she had just stayed away.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gosh what a day I've had already and its only noon! Got to work and got a call from dh, ds's daycare was closed :hissy: no heat or water. Massive problem since we travel 45 minutes one way, I was not happy. They open at 6:30am you think they could have called people to let them know?? Grr!!! So I had to bring ds to work with me, that lasted about 4 hours surprisingly, he was pretty good but I only had 2 diapers with me and of course he went right through them, second one had bad diarrea (sorry tmi) and I didn't have backup clothes with me as he was "suppose" to be at day care today, grrr!! Not a fun morning at all! So I am back home now and freaking a little cause I've missed 5 hours today and will miss another 2-3 tomorrow too! Ok enough bitching from me.

Sara it does look like you o'd on cd16 now, and the cramping you had makes total since, I always get cramps when i ovulate!

Liyana nice to finally know your name!

Debs hun I am so sorry the :witch: got you I thought for sure you were in this month!! I'm glad you don't seem to upset though, great to have so much PMA in here!!

Gabby...implantation cramping!!! and the creamy cm is just what i had before I got my :bfp: fingers crossed for you hun!!

Lea maybe the little bit of pink you saw in your cm was implantation bleeding and not the :witch: after all? I hope so!!!!

No completely off the wall dreams last night...thank god!


----------



## srm0421

R so sorry you had a bad day, hopefully the rest of your day is better. That sucks that the day care did not even call you. Plus being so far away it sucks for the inconvenienced but glad your son was good for you at work.


----------



## Nlytin

Debs, sorry to hear about the witch but glad you are still positive.

Rhonda, isn't that the worst. Isn't that always the way sometimes when you have the little one unexpectedly and somehow you never have enough of what you need. I hope now that you are home your day is going better. Glad to hear you didn't have any off the wall dreams last night.


----------



## 1stbaby

Hey girls. Had a busy day today, nothing exciting just work. I will be on a bit tomorrow too but nothing exciting I have to work from 8 till 9 tomorrow YUCK, mostly meetings though so not too bad. Since af is still here nothing fun going on anyway. I am just waiting for my preseed in the mail but i dont ov until between cd 17 and 20 anyways so i have a while. i am taking my vitamins and they do make your pee neon yellow haha.


----------



## Gabrielle

Morning ladies! How are we all doing?

Debs...I am so so sorry and sad that the witch got you! I really thought it was your month...:(. So glad that you have a great doctor and hopefully you two can put your heads together and find out if there is anything possible more to do to get pregnant. Dont be let down, I know you've done all you can to try and get pregnant...but thats all we can do and the rest is in Gods hands and he will decide when a lil bean it the right time...i know it seems cruel for us to keep waiting but only he knows the plan..:) I hope you do something very nice for yourself and keep your head up! I cant imagine going through all of that and i hope that lil bean will be in your belly soon! Take care babe!:) lots of hugs.

Nlytin...whats the verdict? BFP...witch....or clueless yet? Hope she didnt come!

Ms Twiggy..how are you today. witch gone yet?

1st baby~ hope you have a great trip...when are you going?

SRM~soooo did you ovulate for sure..how many dpo are you?

Ronda~ Scan today! YAY...what time to you see your lil bean!:)

Jai jai....you said you'd be on today! WHERE are you! WHats the verdict!

Well so far looks like its me, jai jai, and Nlytin still in this cycle! SOMEONE needs to get a BFP!!!!!

Well i dont have any new symptoms to report...i worked yesterday and was in bed by 845pm...so exhausted! Cp is still low and ewcm hear and there...i have a feeling i will start spotting by monday and i'll know im out...:( GOod thing is someone is working for me today....for the heck of it! HEHE....and hubby took off tomorrow so we have a nice long weekend starting tonight! YAY.....that shall be nice!:)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Good morning girls! How was your temp this morning Sara? And Gabby? I am feeling icky today, want to go back home and crawl into a nice warm bed, soooo cold here this morning, 18 degrees! Brrr!!! Scan is today at 1pm...excited and nervous for that, hope everything goes ok. If it does we are probably going to tell the rest of our family and friends, still not work though! Holding out as long as I can here!! Will post a pic of the :baby: if I get one! :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabby are you going to test on Friday???


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey R ..sorry your feeling sick! Hope m/s isnt kicking in...! So happy you get to see your lil bean today! Dont worry...everything is ok...SHE is doing fine!:) hehe.

Umm..NO not testing friday...way to scared! idk i might test on thanksgiving if the witch isnt here..


----------



## Jai_Jai

Hello I am Jenna :D I have been away for a while but back now for about oooh 45mins :D gosh what a rollercoaster everyone has been on!!!

I can't believe that no one has a :bfp: yet!>?!>! what is that about!?!?! |I thought we all would have :cry:

Well hello everyone!! I have missed you madly!!!

Debs - sorry :witch: got you!!

Gabs - thought u were pg with that ticker u monkey!!!

Nyltin - good luck!!!

1st baby - sorry asbout witch too but glad ur lp is longer

srm - how r u??

Sara - hope college is ok and that ur movie was good?

Mstwiggy - sorry about witch!!

And Rhonda, Rhonda, Rhonda, Rhonda!!! I have text you like a thousand times!!! I still dunno whats going on - if you knock the 0 off my number and replace it with +44 (gabs it worked for you maybe you can explain to Rhonda what you did) cos i tell u i have text u every which way I can!!!

last of all I feel like crap - minging headache exhausted emotional and just down right depressed the :witch: got me and after no symptoms this month really i have concluded that I was PG last month and had a chemical!!! everything was so damn symptomatic last month that I just had to be which is making me sadder!!!!! :cry: give me some loving!!!

:hug: for you all as missed ytou heaps!!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Gabrielle

JAi jai...awww hunni im so sorry you are so down and the wicked witch got you too! I have a feeeling none of us are prego...:(

Lol just had to laugh when you said that you thought i was preggo with that ticker...lol and called me monkey! hehe 

WEll i hope you treat yourself to something nice...do you have any new plans for this next month?


----------



## Gabrielle

btw jai jai...i DID show rhonda hehe...it must be here preggie brain! haha:)

Miss you jai jai!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

GABBY!!!!!!!!!! No...Thanksgiving, that's a week away! Don't make me wait that long hun....please!! :hissy:


----------



## Gabrielle

I'm pretty sure its not my month so i dont want to waste test....i thought about going to get some and testing tomorrow...but im so scared..hehe


----------



## Jai_Jai

:test: :dance:

yeh i am annoyed!!! nothing i can do - i did it all last month - really down, gonna go to the dr and get tests done to see if even ov'ing and get DF's SA done too!! we have been trying kinda since May - well not using protection and then solid for 3 or 4 months so i think i just want to know now!! FX for you Gabs its sounding good!!! xxxxx


----------



## Gabrielle

Haha..thanks jai jai ..im telling ya..if my cp was not low....i would test today! hehe

well im glad your going to the doctor...with all that bding this month idk how your not pregnant! I know its sooo fustrating.

my first two i only tired once and i got pregnant..both times/..so this time around i am getting really annoyed..im so afraid my c/s caused something to mess up..! i hate that one month my af's are 28 days..the next 35...and so on its so annoying..i have to bd like the WHOLE month and more! grrr...i wonder why they are soo different...i use to be 26days..b4 the last baby.


----------



## Gabrielle

Okay.....now of course i am going to the chiropactor today...and i will be alone, no kids...so nice easy time to run in the store and buy........HPT's!!! ahh noooo i am breaking down.....thanks girls!!!!!! grrrr lol 
i think i should get opks first and if they are postive then i can feel hopeful.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Keep in mind ladies that even if the :spermy: and egg meet (if you :sex: at the right time) it still does not guarentee you will become pregnant, as everything has to be perfect for a :baby: to form, so that's why they say we all have about a 20% chance every month, though the more you try the higher your changes get at scoring, so keep up the PMA and good luck to all of you, just keep doing what you've been doing and you will eventually get your little :baby: when the time is right.

love to you all!!
:hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabrielle said:


> Okay.....now of course i am going to the chiropactor today...and i will be alone, no kids...so nice easy time to run in the store and buy........HPT's!!! ahh noooo i am breaking down.....thanks girls!!!!!! grrrr lol
> i think i should get opks first and if they are postive then i can feel hopeful.

DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! DO IT! DO IT!

:rofl: I'm such a bad influence...


----------



## Jai_Jai

:test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## Gabrielle

Im only 9dpo...when do i test????? Should i get opks or no.....


----------



## Jai_Jai

maybe i had too much stress with moving etc - i dont know what to do this month whether to continue as i have been or to just forget all the tremping opk and preseed and just do iti mean we really did do everything this month!!1 grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Jai_Jai

noooooo just opk's

and Rhonda I found this:

Be aware that while you can text to the US, your friend may not be able to receive. Certain US carriers do not allow sending and/or receiving of text messages internationally, a problem that myself and a few friends have encountered in the last year.


----------



## Gabrielle

im confused you said....nooooooo just opks...did you mean no opks , just hpt? hehe


----------



## Jai_Jai

just hpt's sorry :rofl: byeeee ladies see you next week :cry: good luck to all xxxxx


----------



## Gabrielle

Buh bye jai jai....take care hunni! We'll miss you!


----------



## Nlytin

Darn, If I had of gotten to work a little earlier I could've said Hey to Jai. 

The :witch:is here and I'm ok. I know the chances each cycle and this time OH and I are going to try more often. Maybe I should act like I don't want to get pregnant and it will happen faster. But anywho....I will take advantage and have a couple of drinks this weekend.

Rhonda, I hope all goes well at the scan and I can't wait to see the pic.

Gabby, please test and give us some good news (no pressure).


----------



## Gabrielle

OMG...Nlytin..im so sorry hunni! Glad you are ok about it! yes...trying not to think about it is hard...but usually end up preggers!

OMG OMG OMG>...im the only one left.....:( tear. What the heck...oh nvm forgot SRM!!! Your still in the running! :)

WEll idk when i will test....going to probly get some opks and hpts today...and end up testing today and tomorrow. i know i shouldnt test today..but once they are in the house i am POAS crazy!


----------



## srm0421

Hi Jai Jai glad you are back, sad the witch got you. I hope you Dr can ease some stress this month and give you confidence that you body is working right. Bet you had a lot of reading to do since we have been a busy bunch.
Gabs, I know how you feel thinking this is not your month, I am pretty sure I did O, but realized today that maybe I was not fully inserting the thermometer. Today my temp was 97.89 at 4 A.M. and 98.04 at almost 7 but since it was not a full three hours I did not record the 98.04 although I did not move one inch out of bed either time so I do not know. I do know that my temps have never been high than 97.8 and me not Oed except for what ever was going on last month with my 77 day cycle. So I do not know when i Oed but I am pretty sure I did at some point. That being said if and when I Oed does not make much of a difference because I am pretty sure I am not pregnant, I just feel that with my temps being so low there is no way I could be. I hope you are wrong though Gabby, I hope you are PG.
Rhonda so excited to hear about the bean and possibly see a pic. Good luck I am sure everything will be great.


----------



## srm0421

Yeah what about me what am I chopped liver? :rofl: 
Nlytin so sorry the :witch: got you I really thought you were a shoe in to the PG club. Hope next cycle you get lots and lots of :sex: in and catch that egg.


----------



## srm0421

Gabs I am about to be a bad influence, if your dip at 6 DPO was implantation dip then maybe just maybe a faint line might show up (of course I am just telling you this to get you to POAS since I can cuz even though I do not think I am I still have the urge to POAS) Now if nothing shows up then it is way too early because even 3 days after implantation can still not show up.

On another note I saw you posted in tigerlady's journal Gabs, I knew she was PG and am so excited for her. Stupid tests don't know everything.


----------



## Nlytin

Oops, Jai, sorry the witch got you!


----------



## Gabrielle

Okay srm..you def did o im sure of it! and your temp looks great today! So sorry i forgot you b4..hehe didnt mean too! :)

What is werid for me is at 1am.....my temps are higher then they are at 4am ...isnt that werid? i go to bed by 9pm these last couple of nights...so thats pleny of sleep. Then idk i dont sleep much after that cause im so nervous to see my temp at 4am. I swear they should be higher then the 1ams temp right? AHh temps fustrate me! oh well....

Thanks...ANOTHER pusher to tell me to poas! I have decided to get opks..no hpts today. i wll see what those say. if the opk is almost postive or postive then i will run and get some hpts! if it just a faint line..then i will wait to buy some hpts. i just dont want to keep wasting my money..but i too am dying to POAS! And if i get hpts..i'll just use em all up! 

Cmon...SRM..only two left ! Lets both have our BFPS! Please dear lord give us a lil bean.....! :)


----------



## Nlytin

I'm going to try Sara.

I have ready some of TigerLady's post and I'm glad she got her BFP.


----------



## Gabrielle

I have to admit..if im not prego i will feel better that we will all be together again...but im so far behind all of u...and my cycle next month better be a 28 day one! Otherwise there will be no xmas lil bean for me..:(


----------



## srm0421

Well I really hope we both get a :bfp: we need to keep our team in the running, we can all be out the same month. But then again if you or I don't get a :bfp: we can hold a protest and say either we all get a :bfp: or none of us will take one. I just want to turn team Jelly Belly into a team or raging pregnant hormones. 
I am not mad you forgot me, I understand no one loves me :rofl: J/K. Thanks i think I Oed but this being a vag temping cycle I do not know what to expect. Your temps are being weird too. I would think they would be higher later on but sometimes mine have done that which leads me to believe that our temps stay high in the middle of the night until a certain amount of sleep but I do not know.


----------



## Gabrielle

YEah i agree.....either all of us or none of us! (next cycle..dont want to be selfish..but i still want it this month..hehe) 

Yeah..i read though if you take your temp early in the night then just add degrees to it..what the heck then..lol idk anymore! Yeah this temping vaginally is werid too. I may try anal next month haha...sorry but eh i cant orally and vaginally is stupid too! hehe! :)


----------



## srm0421

ok thats it I am accepting I am not PG right now so I avoid disappointment later. I went on FF and i have a trial VIP membership so I looked up charts like mine with similar cover lines and post O temps and only one of them was a PG chart. Not my month OK but please let :witch: come one time.


----------



## Nlytin

I think both your temps look like you have a chance. I can't wait for you gals to POAS and get your :bfp:


----------



## Gabrielle

SRM...stop it! DONT Give up yet hun!...i have a trial vip thing right now..i should check mine out!?!..

Thanks Nyltin..i sure hope sooooo


----------



## srm0421

I don't know if i would ever result to anal temps :rofl: I think I will have to bitch about the other methods for years with no success to go there. I would need 3 different thermometers, one oral, one vag, one anal. Too bad there is not a vag thermometer made that has a guard and once you insert to that point you know you have inserted far enough. Come on now we have too much guess work in life already make something easy.


----------



## srm0421

See what yours say, I only clicked on find charts like mine and searcherd for cover lines and post O temps.


----------



## Gabrielle

Ok i clicked what you clicked..and i got 10 pregnancy charts. so not that many...


----------



## 1stbaby

Wow girls, lots going on! Sorry I missed Jai Jai! Nothing new to report here, af should be gone tonight or tomorrow at the latest, so glad! I have a lot of meetings and work today but then I am off for the weekend till Tuesday so its all good. Where is TL! I am so excited for her! Thats awesome!


----------



## srm0421

TL is in the journal area. Her CD25 tests had her worried that she did not even O or that her Progesterone levels would not allow her to get PG but I saw her chart and went to check out when she was going to test and she said she was def not PG but deep down I knew there was something so she tested this morning and got a line so it is a very exciting time at her journal right now. 
Glad AF is almost gone 1st baby 
Thanks for the encouragement Nlytin Watch me get a :bfp: because I am so upset that my temps are not high enough to be a :bfp: my body would do something like that to me just to make me a liar. If it is not my son making me a liar it is my husband, if it is not him then it;s my body i just can't win. :rofl:
Gabs 10 is great, gives you a little more hope huh? 
I will try not to be negative but honestly after a 77 day cycle if I am not PG but AF comes in a timly manner I will have no complaints (well maybe one but I will be ok).


----------



## Gabrielle

My older sis is trying to get pregnant.and she was on depo for 7years! She just got her first period this month....im soooo happy for her!!!!:)


----------



## Gabrielle

I should....umm.....get up and Do Something! I've been on here since i woke up.;..and that was at ummmm 7am! its now 1030!..im so bad...see just get me pg and i will get back to my life...:) Luv you girls, no offense to you..but im HOOKED on BNB!


----------



## srm0421

LOL I know I got on here first thing this morning to check TigerLady's test and have not been off since. It was 6 :30 when I got on and now it is 8:30 here. :rofl: I do not think that getting PG will keep you off here, I know I will still be here daily.


----------



## Gabrielle

Oh no..im sure i will be off much more when i get pg...untill im on bedrest...guarnteed...considering have been both pregnancies..hehe


----------



## srm0421

Well I just realized that I do not feel bloated. normally I am bloated pretty fast. I am still having weird cramping on and off. My boobies are a little tender but it is hard to explain, they just feel a little weird. I also just coughed and gaged but I only wanted to put these on here so if I am not PG this month I know I had it and was not PG does that make sense? I am so tired too and so excited because my husband is bringing me my favorite food today. ummm now I am hungry.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I'm baaaaaccckk!! Good lord you girls I was only gone for 3 hours and you wrote a novel! :rofl: So baby is great :happydance: and has a nice strong heartbeat 169bpm...wow! If the old wives tale is true than that means I'm having a girl! Ok I know I'm stretching but hey a girl can dream can't she? I even got a pic for all of you, but it doesn't look much like a baby yet. They moved my date up, so I'm now 8weeks 5 days I'll need to change my ticker! My offical due date is June 27th but will be having a scheduled c-section the week before, don't know when the def date will be yet though, maybe June 19th?? I didn't get to meet with my doc this time but will at my 12 week appt. Her nurse is super nice and the people at this place were great, so much more organized that the last doc office I used...liking this one a lot. So yay good news all around, here is the pic of my little girl :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







8w5d.jpg
File size: 88.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Gabrielle

AWWWWW TEARS.....so happy for you!!!:) :)...glad everything went well.. The lil bean still looks nice and cute and all snuggled in you!:) I cant believe your two months already! wow...its going fast!

Btw.....my bday is june 20th! HAVE HER that day!!!!!!!! yaya!!!!!!!

SOOOO HAPPY! LUV YA


----------



## srm0421

Yeah R the baby looks so good and I thought of a girl the second you said the HB, the tale worked for my son, he was only 120-130 so it was true. I love the picture, can not wait to hear more about the baby. 2 months already dang didn't you just find out? Where did the time go?


----------



## srm0421

BTW my last name is MacDonald but I got married and am now a Pollaccia


----------



## Gabrielle

the heartbeat....worked with my first..but second....dr said was a girl b/c of it...and it was a boy!! i was sooo mad at her!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh that would have been cool Gabby! But unfortunately the 20th falls on a Sat. next year so it wont be that day :( My doc works weds. and fridays in the hospital so that's why I guessed the 19th but hey close enough to your day!!

Sara I know I instantly though that too as ds heartbeat was only 145!! So maybe....fx and we will wait and see...I'm so gosh darn excited right now I can't even begin to tell you all, the second I saw the baby it started to feel very real!! OMG I'm having a :baby:!!!!


----------



## srm0421

I am living vicariously through you so congrats, glad that your appt went good so what is the next step? When do you get to see the baby again? I love the picture you can see the out line of where everything will form. Yeah you, so excited.


----------



## Gabrielle

Awww...thats exactly what i thought when i saw the pic..omg.....shes pregnant! eek so happy! I've heard that the heartbeat is always fast in the beginning...so dont get too excitied just yet! hehe

btw..i peed on an opk..it had a nice pink line...but i only had alil bit of weee..lol sooo maybe do another later....


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Sara your not out of the race this month yet, don't loose hope on me girl!! My next appt is Dec. 11th I think, when I will be 12 weeks and if I decide to have the down synd test they will be doing another ultrasound and at 12 weeks it will look like a real baby!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabrielle said:


> Awww...thats exactly what i thought when i saw the pic..omg.....shes pregnant! eek so happy! I've heard that the heartbeat is always fast in the beginning...so dont get too excitied just yet! hehe
> 
> btw..i peed on an opk..it had a nice pink line...but i only had alil bit of weee..lol sooo maybe do another later....

OMG!!!! yay!!! now don't drink much in the next 4 hours or wait until morning to take the next, don't want to dilute your HCG!!! :)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

oh yes I know its always fast in the begining but ds was only 155 at 7 weeks, then he dropped to 145 through the rest of my pregnancy so she's still at the high end!!!! I told my mom I was having a girl, LOL!!!!! She just goes "oh Rhonda just be happy with whatever it is" :rofl: I will of course!

OMG its time to go home, I havent done anything since I've been back :rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

OMG.......CRY CRY CRY......so i was touching my cervix to check it..moved my finger around alil to see what kind of cm i would have..and pulled finger out and there was red on it....light red to brown....either af is coming or i just irritated it....OMG im so sad..i know shes on her way...:(


----------



## srm0421

I don't know how you are still at work I would have taken the whole day off just to celebrate. I will try to keep positive R.
Gabs can you post a pic, i like to see lines :rofl:
Saw this and thought of us..
 



Attached Files:







cartoon5.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Gabrielle

Just took out the bucket of mint chocolate ice cream...i dont think i've been this upset...i've done everything i can think of.....i dont get it..my last two were so easy to concieve..whats so different now..:(


----------



## srm0421

Stop touching the cervix, back away nice and calmly and no one will get hurt. It is not uncommon for a pregnant womens cervix to secrete a little blood after it is jostled because of the extra blood flow to the uterus. You are not out yet just hold your horses. Plus isn't it too soon for you to be spotting if it was AF?


----------



## Gabrielle

well idk ...im assuming i o'd on the 21st..so yes i would assume it is.but who the heck knows..im just upset now...i need to relax..thanks for putting up with me


----------



## Gabrielle

I have major cramps right now...well if its af...please come tomorrow so i still have a chance for a xmas bfp! :)


----------



## always

Gabrielle....brown is good, it's old, so let's keep those fingers crossed! Don't count yourself out just yet hun.


----------



## always

1cre8tivgrl said:


> I'm baaaaaccckk!! Good lord you girls I was only gone for 3 hours and you wrote a novel! :rofl: So baby is great :happydance: and has a nice strong heartbeat 169bpm...wow! If the old wives tale is true than that means I'm having a girl! Ok I know I'm stretching but hey a girl can dream can't she? I even got a pic for all of you, but it doesn't look much like a baby yet. They moved my date up, so I'm now 8weeks 5 days I'll need to change my ticker! My offical due date is June 27th but will be having a scheduled c-section the week before, don't know when the def date will be yet though, maybe June 19th?? I didn't get to meet with my doc this time but will at my 12 week appt. Her nurse is super nice and the people at this place were great, so much more organized that the last doc office I used...liking this one a lot. So yay good news all around, here is the pic of my little girl :rofl:

Congrats on the wonderful appointment!


----------



## srm0421

Gabs it is ok, 9 DPO could be implantation bleed, take it easy and don't eat too much of that ice cream of you will get an upset stomach. Relax, as Always said brown is good


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabby!!!! Yes listen to Sara...back away from the cervix!!! I'm sure you just irritated it that's all. Stop playing with it! :rofl: 9 DPO is way to early for :af: so just chill!! You are fine, what happened to the PMA???? :hugs:


----------



## srm0421

I think since I lost my PMA she lost hers too. So sory to take your PMA Gabby, you can have it back because I think you have a good chance. When are you taking another OPK? You know if it is a positive OPK then that HPT should be positive too so do not use an HPT until your OPK is positive or if you have extras to spare use them, we need good news here and you are it. Just relax, stop touching yourself and have faith.


----------



## msTwiggy

1cre8tivgrl said:


> I'm baaaaaccckk!! Good lord you girls I was only gone for 3 hours and you wrote a novel! :rofl: So baby is great :happydance: and has a nice strong heartbeat 169bpm...wow! If the old wives tale is true than that means I'm having a girl! Ok I know I'm stretching but hey a girl can dream can't she? I even got a pic for all of you, but it doesn't look much like a baby yet. They moved my date up, so I'm now 8weeks 5 days I'll need to change my ticker! My offical due date is June 27th but will be having a scheduled c-section the week before, don't know when the def date will be yet though, maybe June 19th?? I didn't get to meet with my doc this time but will at my 12 week appt. Her nurse is super nice and the people at this place were great, so much more organized that the last doc office I used...liking this one a lot. So yay good news all around, here is the pic of my little girl :rofl:

R!!!! AM LOVING THE PICTURE!!!!! AAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!! :hug:


----------



## msTwiggy

OMG the time difference is making me miss out on all the action!! Didn't even get to say hi to Jai Jai. 

So let's see... currently everyone's out of the race except Gabby and Sara (here's hoping for the best girls!).
Therefore those trying next cycle would be myself, 1stbaby, Nlytin, Jai, and Debs. Babydust to us for the new cycle ladies!!!

It's the final day of AF for me (gosh time flies) and hubby is going to be away for 4 days next week, during the window of opportunity so I'm not pressuring myself or anything coz I know that chances are it's not going to happen (although still keeping a glimmer of hope deep down within :blush:). I don't know if I should use preseed or not this cycle, I am thinking maybe I'll give it a pass this round, and if nothing happens, try using it again the next cycle.

What do you girl think? Should I use it anyway?


----------



## msTwiggy

Jai_Jai said:


> :test: :dance:
> 
> yeh i am annoyed!!! nothing i can do - i did it all last month - really down, gonna go to the dr and get tests done to see if even ov'ing and get DF's SA done too!! we have been trying kinda since May - well not using protection and then solid for 3 or 4 months so i think i just want to know now!! FX for you Gabs its sounding good!!! xxxxx

I know what you mean Jai.

I've been properly trying since June, not using any sort of protection. The only thing I did wrong was that I used KY. So last cycle was my first one trying without KY but with preseed, but it didnt work (used OPKs, tried temping etc). I think I'll give myself till December, and there's still nothing, perhaps I should get myself checked out to see if I am even OVing


----------



## srm0421

Ms Twiggy glad AF has left you or will be leaving soon. That sucks hat hubby will be gone but you might get lucky, stranger things have happened. I do not use preseed and I got nothing either so I can not say if it works or not. I heard good things about it though so who knows. Either way you decide I hope it works.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Liyana, where do you live?

If you get ewcm then you don't need to use preseed. I've never used it myself so I can't help you decide hun.


----------



## srm0421

it is official, I did not O. my temp was down to 97.56 today. My poor body was trying but it just would not happen. This is only my second official cycle off of BC and I had to force last cycle to come. I will not wait 77 days again this time though. I am so upset because I was having these cramps I thought maybe I did O but I think the cramps were my body trying and nothing happened. Gabs you are the only one left in the running now not to put too much pressure on you.


----------



## always

Hugs to you srm0421....fingers crossed that that's not the case!


----------



## srm0421

Thanks FF has not taken away my possible O day but I just feel that with my temps it is not possible. I could be wrong though, this is the first month using vag temps and a good BBT so it could be more accurate and this could be my new norm but I am not too optimistic. I really hope my body did release and egg. We got our air conditioning to work yesterday and my husband slept with a fan but I do not think that could have done too much, I will be ok after I freak out a little bit.


----------



## always

PMA!!!!!!!!


----------



## srm0421

ok this is the only hope I have to hold on to. This is a chart that I found that resembles mine. 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ChartGallery/85294.html


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

see Sara and they turned out pregnant!! Don't loose hope until the :witch: arrives hun!

anyone heard from Gabby today? Wondered if she poas??


----------



## always

Oh right! She is about 10 dpo today right? Wonder if she tried?

Very good news Sara....PMA all the way!


----------



## srm0421

Thanks gals I have been waiting to see if Gabby has been on but I don't think so, I will check her chart and see what it says.


----------



## srm0421

Nope she has not posted a temp yet for today. Hope she is ok.


----------



## Gabrielle

Hello ladies...sorry its been a long day. Havent had time to come on here.

Afraid i dont have any good news for you all......temp is still ok, but i have some spotting going on alittle bit when i wipe or check cp(cp is opened)...and i have terrible cramps....so im sure af is only a day or two away.

I am so gutted this cycle and i dont know why..tears roll down the cheek. I guess b/c last month my cycle was 28days , month b4 was 35 days..and now this one...umm going ot guess about 32?.....HOW will i ever get pregnant...unless i bd EVERYDAY!..:( im just a mess right now.....

Sorry to be so down...i've been praying to god all day that af doesnt show but i just have that gut feeling she will be here soon enough.....

At least i have you girls and we are in this together.:)


----------



## msTwiggy

Thanks for your pov ladies. I don't get ewcm so I probably should keep on trying with the PreSeed. I heard that evening promrose helps with the ewcm, is it true?

btw, R, I'm from Malaysia :D faaar faaar away from all of you ladies heheh


----------



## srm0421

So sorry Gabs but remember what we said, if none of us get a :bfp: this cycle we all expect one next month and we are cashing in what is due to us. I hope AF stays away though and your body is just making you work for your :bfp: good luck


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls,

Wow so much has happened in just a few days. 

Jenna, I am so sorry that the witch got you too. Are you thinking of going for CD21 test?

Rhonda, oh my word, how exciting. That picture is so cute. I have my fingers crossed it will be a girl, my son's heart beat was 146 at his 7 week scan.

Gabby when look at your charts I so think this is your month, don't give up, I have said a little prayer for you.

Sara you are also still in the race, I will say a little prayer for you too. Keep us posted.

Sarah, all this talk about Twilight and know my hubby says we have to go and watch it when it comes out here because he loves vampire movies!

My internet connection is soooo slow today and there is so much here to read :)

Liyana, I really think you should try without the Preseed this month, my FS is dead against any form of lubrication even Preseed. If your timing isn't right you can try with me in January. 

I went to see my FS yesterday and low and behold, my secondary cyste/follicle thingy is too big. My FS has said that it will take a month to shrink so will only be able to try again in January. I was so upset and cried all the way back to work but I suppose there is nothing I can do but wait and give the good old naturaly way a try, you never know a miracle could happen!!!

Ashley, how are you doing? Have you decided against the progesterone and going to just do the CD21 test instead?

Lea we are just one day apart this cycle, I will live vicariously through you.

PMA girls, we need to find it and hang onto it :)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabrielle said:


> Hello ladies...sorry its been a long day. Havent had time to come on here.
> 
> Afraid i dont have any good news for you all......temp is still ok, but i have some spotting going on alittle bit when i wipe or check cp(cp is opened)...and i have terrible cramps....so im sure af is only a day or two away.
> 
> I am so gutted this cycle and i dont know why..tears roll down the cheek. I guess b/c last month my cycle was 28days , month b4 was 35 days..and now this one...umm going ot guess about 32?.....HOW will i ever get pregnant...unless i bd EVERYDAY!..:( im just a mess right now.....
> 
> Sorry to be so down...i've been praying to god all day that af doesnt show but i just have that gut feeling she will be here soon enough.....
> 
> At least i have you girls and we are in this together.:)


Gabby hun don't be sad, your cervix is open, that is fantastic news!! I bet you are spotting because its the time :af: is due and your hormone levels are just not high enough yet to keep :af:completely away, it happens to lots of girls...I haven't lost hope for you yet so don't you go loosing it! :hugs: Have you done any opks yet??


----------



## Gabrielle

Morning girls!

Hey Debs, thanks for the prayer...and so GLAD to hear from you!:) Sorry about the bad news...but hey just like you said...a miracle could happen(lay offf this month and watch you'll get preggers!:)


Well...dont want to jinx myself but...i dont have much spotting goin on today..nothing through the night....? Also cp is closed today...so werid?! BTW Rhonda..af isnt due untill next week tuesday or wednesday....?? I hoping, praying that she doesnt come but....i had this a few months back i was spotting slowly then the witch did come...but we'll see! 

NO opks anymore..i decided to just lay off and wait....grrr how much fun eh!
Hubby went to work today..so not doing much but house cleaning and baking cookies with the lo's!


----------



## Gabrielle

Btw...boobs are alil sore..and i was SO nausea last night...what the heck..if im not preggo then idk whats going on...ya know...cause my mind was tootally on af coming so wasnt making up symptoms ya know


----------



## DebsHopeful

Eeek, so when will you test? I can't believe you are going to keep us in suspense but then again maybe it is best to wait and then when you get your BFP it will be nice and dark and not a faint line.


----------



## Gabrielle

hahha.....or tears...idk......but i just KNEW if i wrote then went to the loo.....of course theres so more pink when i wipe...:( shes on her way girls..shes just making a slow entrance.....

Im so sad b/c if i have a long cycle again next month then no lil bean for xmas...:(...does anyone know what you do when you have cycles that vary in length..from abotu a week...do i just bd everyday or can they fix this or give me something...?

I mean i didnt o when they did cd21 tests...so maybe i never o'd?


----------



## Gabrielle

sorry..but i couldnt have o'd on cd 22..b/c why the heck is af coming now...that would be 5days early?


----------



## Gabrielle

TMI>..but i've been so constipated ya know..and i tried b4..and thats when i had the pink when i wiped..could that be way...sorry holding onto strings here...

now i wish shed just come NOW...put me out of misery...:(


----------



## srm0421

So sorry you are confused Gabby, I still do not think I Oed which means no x-mas :bfp: for me because I do not even know when AF will arrive let alone get another chance to O. I have read that IB can last 3-5 days so I really hope that is what it is. 
My temp this morning was 97.77 but I just went and tested 2 thermometers and mine is 1 degree lower than my other one. So if I try to believe that I did O (holding on to strings) then I can tell myself that I might have had a higher temp somewhere in my Post O time and thus feel a little better about my cycle.


----------



## srm0421

Debs- sorry about your news but as you said a miracle can happen and wouldn't it be an even better x-mas present because it was such a surprise? Hope a spremie can find his way, it only takes one. 
Gabs- Being constipated and pushing can cause some spotting like I said yesterday Pg woman have extra blood flow to the cervix and a lot of things can irritate it. 
I am tired of waking up every morning just to be disappointed that my temp is not high, I really felt like I had Oed though because the cramps, I do not normally have cramps during O time, I barely have cramps during AF I just thought maybe it was a really good follicle so that why I could feel it. I still have cramps and my boobies are getting sorer each day it seems so I am with Gabby if I am not PG (which I high doubt because of temps) then WTH is going on?


----------



## Gabrielle

Aww. Sara..im so sorry hun...i know this really sucks...I hope to GOd you o'd...i think your temps are just being wacky! I would just stop temping all together and just wait to see what happens...easier said then done i know...i keep telling myself no chekcing cp...and of course i keep doing it! I just want a xmas bean..and i know i wont be getting it.....hey if we both arent preggers then we have each other..:)


----------



## srm0421

Yeah at least we will be out together and we can complain about how our body's went wacky this month and that is the reason we are crying in the corner looking at R's ultra sound picture. :rofl: I totally pictured that. Ok so no crying in the corner but we can help each other with our PMA. Good luck still I am hoping the :witch: stays away.


----------



## Gabrielle

lol..totally see that happening...! Do you think i should ask my doctor why im irregluar..by just a week or even days sometimes...i just dont get it. can i not ovulate and then keep getting a period...maybe thats the case...? sorry just really confused lol


----------



## srm0421

I am really confused too, Maybe if you talk to your Dr about the inconsistency of O am af arrival they might be able to give you clomid, I heard it is supposed to help. I think that might be the only thing they could give you and even that is not a guarantee.


----------



## Gabrielle

oh ok thanks..thats what i thought. i guess we Have to BD everday!!! surely i cant miss the eggy then!


----------



## srm0421

When should AF be here? your usual LP length? I know how hard it is to have your cycle be messed up. Which makes it harder since there is only a 20% chance of getting PG monthly and that is with a regular cycle so we are just plain swimming against the current, we will get to the edge but it may take some time.


----------



## Gabrielle

Well ok..the thing is ..b4 i had the last baby i got a period every month 28days. Since i had him i got one from 6wks on..and i get one every month. i never kept track untill we started ttc...so idk but i know it was between 4 and 5wks.
So since august it was.....August 19th.cd 1...next af came..September 23rd( so that was 35days long. ok so then next af came Octoboer 22(so 29days )...so i assumed af would be here on November 19...but had cd 21 tests...no ovulation (no temp rise, no positive opk, had ewcm, thought mabye body tired to o but didnt. ) So then on cd 21 bought opks..and SUPER DARK..cp SHOW, Cm ewcm..and then temp rise on cd22...so o'd then...assuming af would now arrived on november 25th. spotting today.ikd my lutheal phase. .....

sorry so long..just wanted to you to see and give any adivce.


----------



## srm0421

So during the months when they were longer did you O on the same day every cycle? (example 35 day cycle did you O on the same CD as the other shorter months). See what your longest LP is and then go off that.


----------



## Gabrielle

ummmmmm well idk..hehe..i never started using opks untill cd15..and they were positive then for sure! ....so that month when i didnt get af i took another opk and it was super postive so i figured maybe i o'd late there...and then af came...lol idk its really confusing...

but the whole thing with me spotting since 9dpo.(if not pg..) isnt that not a good thing?


----------



## Gabrielle

it seems like i either am never ovulating..but gearing up too. like i always get a positve opk right around cd 15, so i think i ovulated. Then i will get an af either two weeks or three weeks after that. but sometimes i take an opk on cd 21 or around there and i will too have a positive one. this is my first month temping and it shows you then i didnt o untill cycle day 22. So idk whats going on.


----------



## srm0421

It is hard to say without the temping to show when you did actually O. My Lp is usually 11 Day on on what would be the 12th AF shows but that could have changed I do know that spotting a few days before AF can be considered normal and 9 DPO is early but for me that would be ok since my LP is on the short side. I do also know that your LP can vary by a day shorter or longer every month and still be normal. You will get a better idea after a few months of temping to show you O and your LP. If your LP is 10 which is seems 10 DPO came already so don't worry but if it is 10 or shorter or over 18 days then you need to worry. I think that you should probably wait this month out and the next month to show two months of temping to your dr if you do not get PG. That way they can see your pattern and if you are Oing late then they can prescribe Clomid to help you.


----------



## Gabrielle

oh ok great! Thanks for all your advice and listening to all my questions and concerns!:) Your a great friend!


----------



## srm0421

You are welcome i just wish I could give you more definite answers and also find out what is going on with myself. You know that saying where you always give out the advice but never take your own. Thats me, i tell everyone calm down wait it out but mean while I sit over here freaking out about if i even Oed. :rofl: We might have to start a side team called team nut balls.


----------



## Gabrielle

LOL totally understand that!....like i always say dont worry you time will come and youve done the best you can..and over hear i am freaking out and wondering what else can i do..what did i do wrong..lol we are crazy! Those darn hormones..just blame them!!!:) What are you doing today..? hubbies at work so im suppose to get some stuff done around the house..but instead im playing around on here, dowloading xmas music and baking cookies..lol


----------



## srm0421

Sorry I am doing my math homework, it is one of my last classes to get my associates in early childhood education. Then tonight I am going to watch the movie Sarah and I were talking about (Twilight). I have 48 problems to do and I am only on #26 because my son keeps trying to get me to look at something every 3 minutes. :rofl: I keep saying "Oh wow, that nice, or Hold on honey Mommy's almost done with this problem" Can't help but love him though.


----------



## Gabrielle

Lol its ok...oh so your a teacher..thats exciting!:) How old is your lo..2? lol i totally say, oh thats nice"..all the time !hehe. 

I havent had any spotting like all day.....?


----------



## always

You ladies have been chatty! I'm trying to catch up...

Gabrielle, keep holding onto those strings of hope, it's still possible!!! Pink could be implantation no? 

Fingers crossed...now back to catching up!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Just a quick hi, to say I am thinking of you all and Gabby and Sara I have my FX for you both. Will keep checking in to see you get your :bfp:


----------



## Gabrielle

Morning girls....WEll i had a ugly TEMP drop today.....so she must be on her way right? ...i took it an hour early but still it was only 97.7...! When i got up to see if she was here i still only had a bit of light pink cm when wiping...ahhhh just come witch please!!!!!!

Hey Debs, glad you stopped by, how are you feeling?

How is everyone else.

Ladies so something totally scary.....i woke up in the middle of the night to wee...and i heard something....i looked the basement door was opened, and my DRYER was running! WTH??? I was soo scraed i had hubby go look and he didnt find anyone but still! I couldnt sleep the rest of the night! We live in a VERY nice town, and nothing ever happens but idk that just spooked me! :) lol


----------



## always

That is so weird!!!!!


----------



## 1stbaby

That would totally scare me! Maybe Dh or you started it and dont remember? I would hope thats the case or maybe something happened to the dryer to start on a timer? Or the intruder needed to some laundry! JK. haha


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

oh my gosh Gabby that is scary!! I came home from work Friday night and the door to my house was open! I was freaked, dh looked everyewhere, no one was in the house and all our animals were still inside safe, but I was worried because is was so cold, my furnace ran all day long...not happy about that! We determined that dh didn't shut the door all the way before he left for work that day, still someone could have come right in if they wanted. I was upset with him needless to say! We too live in a quiet neighborhood but 2 years ago our house was broken into so I'm always paranoid, there is no safe place!

Feeling very lazy and icky today, all weekend actually. We went out for lunch yesterday and i have felt awful ever since, can't wait till this 1st trimester is over! Only 3 more weeks!!! :hugs:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Oh Gabby, that is quite scary. I am sure there must be some explaination, but it is alwasy good to be cautious. And Rhonda, the door to your house being left open is equally a bit frightening. 

We couldn't get away with that in South Africa!!!

Sorry you aren't feeling well this weekend R, but like you say at least there are only three more weeks and then you are into that lovely second trimester.

I was really devistated when I heard we can't do IUI this month but since then my parents have invited us to go away with them to the beach for Christmas. I just love going to the beach for Christmas and spending those hot summer days in the warm sea. 

What is everyone else doing for Christmas? I bet you will have snow. I love the snow. I am snow mad, we very seldom ever get snow in our winter.


----------



## srm0421

So I am so excited for two reasons. One my temp went up to 98.2 today but it was an hour later, still I am taking it as a sign I Oed because my temp never gets that high in the morning if I did not O. Secondly our dog had her puppies last night and they are so cute, she had SIX!!!:saywhat: I don't know how that many ft in her but Oh well. I will post a pic soon but they are nursing and I do not have my camera here any ways. I went and saw that movie that Sarah and were talking about (Of course the dog had her babies while I was in the theater so thankfully there were no problems because honey's Mom did not know what to do if there were any) It was ok but I think that if you read the book and try to watch the movie you would be disappointed, if you never read that book you might like it because they do tell the story just not in many details and they are going to make the sequels. That being said, I would still watch it again.

Gabs- Sorry your temp went down, Hope it it just playing tricks on you and it jumps back up. Maybe an hour really would have made a difference, I know it drastically does on mine. I took my temp at 4 this morning after not quite 3 hours of sleep and my temp was 97.2, then I slept for 3 and a half hours soundly and it was 98.2. I just put it at 98.2 and the time I took it. Good luck, 
I would have been scared of the dryer going off too. I get these feelings sometimes and freak myself out like there is someone in our house. I can not go back to sleep afterwards because I am planning an escape route in my mind in case I see someone I plan how i will get the baby out and then the dogs. :rofl: I think i just have problems though.

R- sorry you feel like crap, still excited over your picture.
Debs- glad you stopped by, hope you are feeling ok

Anyone else I missed I am so sorry but my mind is going a mile a min and I am still tired.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Wow Debs!! I guess I never knew where you lived before, South Africa! Your like on the total opposite side of the world from me! Is it always hot there? It is so cold here right now, and the northern half of the state got snow yesterday..glad it missed me this time as I'm not a huge fan of the white stuff, its pretty and all but I hate the clean up and driving in it is no fun! I hear its suppose to snow Monday night into Tuesday though, ugh! I guess it has to come eventually, I'm surprised we haven't gotten any by now actually.

Sara yay! Temps went up for you..woo hoo!!! Sorry your movie wasn't all that you had hoped. I haven't read the book, thought about seeing the movie but probably not in the theater, hard to do with a kiddo!! We have no family around so no sitters! :( Awwh puppies!! You must show us pics, what kind of dogs are they??

Well I feel pretty useless this weekend, mostly couch bound, very lazy and just blah, I hate feeling like this as its so not me! I have zero energy to do anything and my house looks like a tornado spun through it :dohh:


----------



## Gabrielle

Debs...you live in South Africa ? WOW thats crazy!!!! It must be super hot there!
I live in Wiscosin...northern part of USA....and we get SNOW plenty! Come steal it..i HATE it :) Its pretty..but its soooo cold and i hate driving in it as well! Going to the beach for xmas..that sounds nice!:) Im jealous.

Rhonda..sorry your feeling so crappy, and your house is a mess! i know what thats like and then to have a LO to take care of ...gosh i feel bad for you! No family to help out..that stinks too..make hubby clean the house!:) ...i CANT believe your almost done with first trimester..its FLYING by! i feel like yesterday you got your bfp! Are you going to find out what your having? I found out with our last baby at 13wks! crazy eh!?

Sara~thats sooo exciting...so when is af due? or should i say a BFP? when are you going to test!?

Ms twiggy..where are you..how are you feeling?

Everyone else?

Yeah i totally dont know what happened last night..but we were all fine so thats the good news..i couldnt go back to bed and my heart kept racing.! So i'm alittle sleepy today. Still spotting just a tiny bit of pink..and its all only when i wipe nothing more..? Idk what it is im totally lost but just praying af will come now!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl: DH clean house :rofl: Actually he did a lot for me this morning, took care of DS, as I couldn't scrape myself off the couch! Little bit better since I ate something but still feeling blah. Of course I am going to find out, I am way to anxious, don't know if I'l make it to 20 weeks! Gabby you found out at 13 weeks? WOW I didn't know you could find out that early!! That is crazy!!

Oh yes Sara I ment to ask you that ealier too, when are you going to test??!!

Gabby have you decided to wait?

well off to do some :laundry:


----------



## always

Anxiously awaiting test results....I'm still thinking positive! GOod luck ladies

Gabby, lots of snow here too, well, not all that much, cause most of the time it's too cold to snow! eep!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Rhonda...well i'm assuming af shall be arriving soon, so figured i was already out so i wasnt planning on testing...if for some odd reason that she doesnt show i guess i will test on Wednesday...but dont worry that wont be happening!:(


----------



## srm0421

Hi gals I tried to get some tests in the house today but it did not happen. I might talk Hubby into going to the dollar store tonight but he is busy moving the rest of our crap in the new house. I guess if my temps stay up then I know without a doubt that I did O and if it was on CD 16 then AF should be here on Tuesday, My LP is usually only 11 days but I won't get too excited if she does not show then because my LP could be a little longer since having a baby I really do not know what to expect but if I had tests I would take them now. :rofl: I know I have a problem but I can not help it.
The puppies are so cute and when I get my camera back from my mom and the get a little bigger, (only hours old right now) I will take and post pics, I have one but it is from my camera phone and crappy but I will get it and post it here, or try to. BRB


----------



## srm0421

ok I am going to see if this works. Here is a picture of one of the puppies, it looks a little like a rat. still cute though i just want to kiss the living daylights out of them.
 



Attached Files:







puppie.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Gabrielle

Awww very cute..but indeed looks like a little rat...but thats ok!:)

So hubby is gone and I'm just home with the kids..and i keep hearing noises like somone is up stairs!!!!! I just got home about 30mins ago and checked the whole house..and didnt find anyone(hehe)..but as soon as we were down in the living room i SWEAR i heard someone walking! GOsh im sooooo scared and its another two hours till hubby comes home?!!!>....No one lives real close besides mother in law...but i dont want to bug her. Theres probly no one here right?.....Its been like 15mins since i heard noise, dont you think they would come out by now if they were?..SOOO paranoid!

Also btw.....still just have brown, light pink when i wipe or check cm? Could i be pregnant...or is this af? do you get this ever? Its been FOUR days!!!! grrrrr never spotted like this b4..so little


----------



## msTwiggy

Hello ladies!

I'm here Gabby! :D

Currently doing fine, thank you :) AF is gone *phew* and I'm back in the run, although a totally new cycle now. 

OH heyy!! Now that we know everyone's names, it's great to know where everyone is from :D South Africa Debs? Woww, I've never been there, how is it like?

I think not many of you know where Malaysia is, heheheh, hence the silence whenever I mention it. It's part of Asia, we don't have four seasons it's either rain or shine and we NEVER GET SNOW!! Hahahah, so yes, I've never seen snow in my entire life.

What about the rest of you ladies?

Btw, if anyone of you out there are in Australia or the US, I just have to share this with you. My wedding phtographer takes THE MOST AMAZING family portraits. You should just see his collection online!! https://danielzainphotography.blogspot.com/

When I actually do get a kid, I assure you I'm going to get him take the special picturesque shots *swoon*


----------



## srm0421

ok I am bored, I am really tired but my son is not asleep yet and I can't go to sleep until he is asleep because well he will leave his room and get into a lot of stuff he shouldn't he will probably eat dog food. 
So while writing in my journal I wrote an AA introduction, sort of. Like to hear it? Here it goes
Hello my name is Sara and I am a Pee-On-a-Stick-Aholic, Thank you all for welcoming me and though I know this group can not help me stop (like that would happen you dang stick pushers), it is nice to be surrounded by those who face the same struggle daily. To pee or not to pee, that is the question. 
Don't ask where that came from of what I was thinking because I do not know, Talk to you all tomorrow.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Good morning girls! Feeling a little better today but back to work :( luckily because of the holiday I only have a 3 day work week this week :happydance:

Gosh Gabby I would be scared as hell if I were you. How old is your house? Maybe its haunted??? Ever have anything like this happen before??

msTwiggy glad the :witch: is gone for you! I live in the US, Maine to be exact, way up near Canada, we ALWAYS get snow and right now its cold as hell here!! Your photographer takes amazing photos!!! 

Sara puppies are soooo cute, even if they do look a little rat like, they are adorable!!

So who else is from the US besides Gabby and I??


----------



## Nlytin

Good Morning Ladies,

I had to play catch up with all the posts from the last few days. :witch: is about gone so yeah to that and I can't wait for some good food on Turkey Day! I'm from NJ. It's a little better temperature wise this week; it was so cold last week. I can't wait to see more snow especially when I have no place to go.

Debs, Sorry about the wait but like you said miracles can happen. A New Year's bean is great too! I hope I don't let you down this cycle! Even if it doesn't happen we can do next cycle together! What beach do you go to in South Africa?

Sara, I still think you o'd and :bfp: is on it's way. The puppy is cute!

Gabby, I don't know what to say about the spotting. I hope AF isn't coming for you but if she is I wish she would just hurry up and come so you can start a new cycle. 

Liyana, Malayasia that is far. I had to look at a map to remind myself of exactly where it is. Where were those pictures taken? Those little girls are adorable.


----------



## Nlytin

Rhonda, I can't believe the time is going by so fast. Almost done with 1st trimester. I love the pic of the bean and I hope it's a girl.


----------



## 1stbaby

I am from Ohio. It is cold here too! I hate winter though. I like dressing in comfortable clothes, but I hate being cold! I was born in July so I love summer! I do a lot of driving for work and getting in and out and things like that, so winter is just bad for me. Well on Cd 8 now, almost time to get the bding marathon going! I am going to hold off on using opks till cd 11 this cycle, I hope by some fluke i dont miss it though. I dont usually ov until cd 18 or so, so i dont think i will. I am having c cm already though and some slight tinges in my side, maybe i will ov early, but not this early! I have my preseed ready to go! but no chance to bd until wednesday, so hold of eggy a little longer! Still have to call dr to set up cd 21 blood work, but i will call closer to ov. hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## srm0421

Hello gals, well I was so excited to wake up and take my temp this morning but of course I ran into some problems. 1st my husband was not feeling good, his stomach has hurt him for the past two days and he was up at 1 asking my to cuddle with him to keep him warm because he was freezing. I did take my temp then it was 97.9 and my adjustments usually are .5 every half hour so i made it 98.15. 2nd my son woke up right after, the dog had to go out and my husband continued to moan until I passed out at 2, then my husband woke me up at 4:30 cuz he was getting up for work. I knew it was not enough time to take mt temp and my house was freezing and my husband had taken all the covers durring this time but my temp was 97.6. Should I just leave it at the 98.15 I adjusted it to or should I mark it as 97.9 at 1 A.M. ?

R- I was getting ready to complain how cold my house was and saw that you live in Maine, now i can not complain because I am in Southern California and it is probably only 60 something outside. I'm still complaining though.

Gabs- waiitng for you, really hope :witch: stayed away. 

Nyltin- I don't think I caught your name, I will review the posts to find it. :rofl: scatter brained today. Thanks for the vote of confidence, I still do not feel like it, other than twinge in the boobies, my cramps have gone but I am gassy so the cramps traded with another stomach problem. :rofl: isn't one enough?

I am so excited about my puppies, i just want to squeeze them and kiss them. I can not wait to post cute pictures for you gals. I wanted to get little x-mas hats and put them on the puppies, their mom, and my dog (their dad)and take a picture. Then I realized that their mom probably would not like that and I do not think I could get 8 dogs to sit still for any length of time so I threw that thought out the window. :rofl: I went to sleep at 9 last night cuz i was so tired, oh yeah I am tired too forgot to add that, sore boobies, gassy and tired.


----------



## srm0421

1st baby, good luck catching that egg, i hope you get enough :sex: in to bombard that egg with an overwhelming amount of spermies all up there waiting to pounce on her. :rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

Morning Girls...sorry i'm at work today so dont have time to chat! 

Hope your all doing well!:)

For me..temp was only 97.5 today..so that must mean witch should be here right????
Well still light spoting only when wiping..sorry tmi.
And i was sooooooo sick to my stomach last night and also very constipated today..sorry tmi!

Could there be any reason for me to spot and have temps lower but no witch..could i be pregnant?


----------



## srm0421

Sorry Gabby but with me usually when my temp dropped it meant AF would show up that day. I will search FF PG charts and get back and let you know if any of those charts dropped and went back up like that.


----------



## srm0421

ok I am specifically looking for dips at 12 DPO and I found this

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ChartGallery/94999.html

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ChartGallery/92761.html

I only got to a few pages but I got stuck with my internet not responding on FF so I found these, they had dips at 12 DPO and were PG. I could not find any that were almost just like your because of my internet acting up but 12 DPO seemed like a late time for a dip so I found two for you. You will have to wait today for AF to show and then again tomorrow to see if your temps rise. Good luck


----------



## Gabrielle

What if af doesnt show today..and my temp is low tomrrow?


----------



## srm0421

Then AF is probably on her way but I have seen a few charts where the temp was at cover line for two days then jumped back up, Hope AF stays away and temp goes up.


----------



## Gabrielle

SHE almost here! grrrr but actually happy! Starting to see more red and drips..tmi sorry! FINALLY!!!!!!!! idk if i should call the dr or just move on with this cycle alone?


----------



## srm0421

Why would you need to call the Dr? If she is here today then your LP is 11 days and thats what mine usually is and i got PG on that LP length.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

oh no Gabby!!! :cry: I think I am more upset about your :witch: than you are! What is going on in here...how come no one else is pregnant?! I just don't get it!! Sara hun you HAVE to be!!! Someone join me please so I don't feel like such an outcast! :hugs:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls, will have to catch up with all of you tomorrow I only got home from work at 20:00 and I got to work at 06:30 this morning so I am completely knackerd I should have finished at 16:00 but had some urgent stuff I had to get done before I could leave.

Gabby, I think only time will tell, lets keep our fingers and toes crossed. I hope you get a good nights sleep and feel safe in your home. The mind is cruel and can play scarry tricks on us.

Sara when are you going to test? I hope your hubby is feeling better and your little boy lets you sleep in. Oh and that puppy is sooo cute.

How my other girls? Are we all still riding the crimson wave?!!!! I am almost done, probably tomorrow!

Night night, sleep tight. Big hugs, Debs


----------



## srm0421

R- how are you? any weird dreams? i will test when I get a chance to buy some tests, hopefully I can get out today but waiting for the plummer so I do not know. I want to test but not because I feel pregnant because I really do not feel pregnant but I want to test because I like to POAS, I will not be upset if AF comes tomorrow because that means I am getting back on track. If she does not come tomorrow I will have to either re-evaluate when I Oed or assume my LP is longer. I think thats why I want to test so I know if my LP is longer or if it is a :bfp:. That way when it says NO I will know it is a longer LP. AHH too much going on in my mind right now.
Debs sorry you had to work so hard, hope you sleep well. 
Sorry I am rambling on , I am just so scatter brained today.


----------



## Gabrielle

Hello girls...well af is HERE! Finally a flow! ......so kinda glad...but hate that my periods vary length every month!!! WHy is this? I'm seeing the doctor on the 11th of December to figure out why they vary and make sure i'm ovulating! But this TIME>...i am going to bd everysingle day after af untill i get a clear temp change on ff!!! grrrrr that maybe alot of bding!!!! Also..i just ordered some internet opks..that i got 30 for 18 dollars..instead of 7 for 25!!!!! I think i'll be using alot again!

HOpe you all are well....gotta go make dinner and give kids a bath! just got home from work!.....fun fun!:) Luv ya all!


----------



## srm0421

Gabs- so sorry the :witch: found you, Sorry R but I think you might be on your own again for another month, I would just say "wow a lot of pressure on me to join you" but that would give you false hope and I really do not think I am PG so I can not give you false hope. Gabs I hope the Dr can figure out what is going on with you.


----------



## always

sorry to hear that AF officially made her appearance. Sounds like you have a good game plan for next month...fx for you!


----------



## srm0421

ok now I posted this is my journal but before you read this DO NOT GET EXCITED!!!!! I REPEAT DO NOT GET EXCITED!! My husband is bringing me home some tests. I might take one tonight just because I have them and depending if I have to pee. I know the answer will say no but I like to POAS so I will test anyways. Remember DO NOT GET EXCITED FOR THE RESULTS!!!


----------



## HatterasSarah

Well Sara....I'm excited cause I wana know!!!!!!!!!!

Hope everyone is doing well. I have Thanksgiving break coming up, so I'll be more available to chat!


----------



## srm0421

I said do not get excited, doesn't anyone listen anymore? :rofl: I know it will say no and I will post on here with the negative results when I take a test just so I do not keep you gals guessing. Sarah what did you think of Twilight?


----------



## HatterasSarah

Honestly, I didn't love it. Kristen Stewart did a horrible job of playing Bella. I'm going to hate to have to suffer through watching her in all of the movies. everyone else was good though. I'm still deeply inlove with Edward the character and Robert Pattinson the actor. He's just so cute. What did you think?


----------



## srm0421

Well I took a test and :bfn: but I am ok with that as long as AF shows.

I did not love the movie either but I could not watch it objectively because I loved the book so much, I was upset about how much they left out and how they did not make their relationship seem as long as it was or as passionate as it was. I also did not like her wearing sneakers to the prom, or the convo with Jacob either time, at the beach or at the prom. I still love the story line though so I will suffer through the rest of them too.


----------



## srm0421

Well I got a little evap to obsess over wondering if maybe it was a faint positive but I know it is just an evap, too faint to see if it has color.


----------



## msTwiggy

awww, Gabby, sorry bout AF. Sara, if it's BFN for you too, guess we're all in this new cycle together!!

DH only arrives home from his travels tomorrow night, so i've planned to BD every night till AF arrives (just like Gabby!! LOL!!) :happydance: 

I've also decided to ditch preseed this round :D whee!!

So it'll just be me, the hubby and a whole lot of BD *grin*

R!! Don't you worry!! We're all dead set to have at least one of us join you next month!!

I'm going to repeat this to myself every day, "i am preg nant i am preg nant"

:rofl:


----------



## always

srm0421 said:


> Well I got a little evap to obsess over wondering if maybe it was a faint positive but I know it is just an evap, too faint to see if it has color.

Fingers crossed that it's not an evap, but a faint positive!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Sara...of course it was negative, your only suppose to test with FMU this early in the game silly! I am not loosing hope for you yet!!! Gabby hun sorry the :witch: found you but I'm glad your not that upset over it! Sarah nice to hear from you hun, how is school going? 

Well another stupid sex dream last night :rofl: with an ex of course...someone I dated in jr high, silly little crush back then...and he's not even good looking! Why do I keep dreaming about having sex with ugly guys?? ugh! :dohh: Good god, give me a Tom Brady please!! :rofl:

Its going to be a long day today, very windy and rainy here, we're getting the storm that just left you Gabby..yuck, they are predicting 4" of rain and 50mph winds! Well it could be worse, it could be a foot of snow, so I'm not going to complain to much. The rain just depresses me. Work is slow so I'm probably going to be working downstairs today in production so I wont be in front of my computer much. Hope you girls have a wonderful day today!!

:hug:


----------



## Gabrielle

Sara....DID you test again today??? Maybe it will show a faint postive today!??!! IM excitied....someone had to of gotten pregnant!

Ms Twiggy....i think weve got a good plan! Worked for me and oh last baby we had...just alot of work!!:) .....but the best work!

OMG......R......I was just thinking how i want to tell you girls something but dont want to have ppl look at me werid..but i saw your post and decided i HAD too....well lately i've been having dreams(nitemares.) of me cheating on hubb, with guys that i dont even know, or guys that i do! Everynight its like a new guy...what the [email protected]!!!! :(...and i even remember them when i wake up....and im not pregnant!?!?! Why do i have these silly dreams! but i have to admit this am OH woke up and said come cuddle me...and said "I love you so much, why did we have to get divorced...so he too has been having werid dreams?"
~ i have been kinda a b*tch lately...for no reason....maybe thats why? ...i better stop!

And about that storm....OMG...i had to drive in it to work yesterday morning..it took me over an hour to get to work!!!!! .....GO figure the one day i work this week, it snows! We got about 4 inches or more...and its nice snow to play in now!:)...suppose to be 40degrees today..so nice with snow!

How is everyone else?


Sarah good to hear from you?


----------



## Gabrielle

OK...Ms. Sara......your NEVER offline!!! WHere are you and your temp for today!?!>..btw your temps look awesome!!!! Miss you....:)


----------



## DebsHopeful

Nice to hear from you Sarah, what a pity you didn't enjoy the movie. The book is almost always better than the movie.

Gabby, I am so sorry she got you. I was completely convinced that you were pregnant. 

Oh R, I wish we could all be there with you right now. If it were up to us we would be, but hang in there hun, FX we will all be there in the next couple of months.

Liyana, gosh you are already on CD10, not long before you have to start bding. I am so glad to hear you aren't going to use Preseed this month.

Has anyone heard from Jenna? 

Sara, I know you said not to get excited but you know we all do. It would be awesome if at least one of us could make it through this cycle. FX it was to early yesterday.

Ashley, Lea, whats up?


----------



## Gabrielle

ummm whose jenna? Nlytin?....sorry i didnt see all of your names..hehe. Ashley ~1st baby, Rhonda~1creativegrl, Lyiana~..Um Ms Twiggy?....and idk who LEa is...sorry im bad...:(


----------



## Gabrielle

Ok...Jenna is Jai Jai.....duh! nope havent heard from her!.......

Still dont know who lea is ...must be Nyltin! hehe sorry girls


----------



## 1stbaby

Nothing much going on here. DH and I are bding every other day until we get closer to ov. We are using preseed this cycle, is there something wrong with preseed I dont know about since Liyana is not using it? The only reason I am trying is another thread i post in c couple women have used it and got pg first time using it! I dont get any ewcm so I thought I should try since the last two months have not worked. I am taking prenatal vitamins and vitamin b complex to lengthen my lp hopefully. We used the preseed yesterday and DH said more stuff came ot then usual, but this I was told is normal until your cervix opens.


----------



## srm0421

Sorry gals, :bfn: today too and temp drop but because my temps have been weird FF took away my O so now it says I did not O which I figured but after the holidays I am going to go get more provera something has to work, I pray AF will start on her own and I am going to be really sad if I can not even O or start AF on my own. I need help, who knows what I can take to help my body O? I feel so depressed right now and it is not even because I got a :bfn: I knew I was not PG but I just feel like I am going through the same thing as last cycle and it saddens me because if I do not O I can not even hope to get PG. I will not wallow in my own misery though, I will be proactive about my journey to get a baby, no matter what it takes.

R- I have weird dreams sometimes but not often sex ones, though I do get those, I also have the ones where hubby cheats on me and i wake up so mad at him. I yell at him for cheating on me in my dream and he just laughs at me. :rofl: Most of mine are scary about something happening to my son and I am trying to save him from one thing or another, it seems he is always in trouble. He is only two though so imagine how many more dreams I will have in my life time about him then add a few more kids ( I will get more kids damn it). 

Gabs- were you saying that it says I am online all the time? I do not know why, I promise i do get off of here sometimes. :rofl: like when I sleep. Sorry I screwed up the teams ratio of getting pregnant but I figured it out, Jai Jai is not here, we need her to be with us as our team leader so now we will start a new cycle, she will come back to us, and we will all get Pregnant, I might take a little while but I will join you guys.

Always- Thanks for the positiveness but it was a :bfn: this morning and temp dropped

Debs- How are you feeling, sorry I could not be the at least one person who got knocked up this cycle. 

Liyana- I hear preseed is good but also a little squishy, hope not using it works for you, As debs said already getting time to :sex: time flies when you are stressing out, at least for me.


----------



## DebsHopeful

TEAM JELLY BELLY 

Created from CD Buddies CD1 22nd September

Jai-Jai = Jenna
1cre8tvgrl = Rhonda
Gabrielle = Gabby
DebsHopeful = Debs
MsTwiggy = Liyana
Nlytin = Lea
1stBaby = Ashley
srm0421 = Sara
HatterSarah = Sarah
Mel42 = Mellissa

And of course welcome to all our friends that pop in, we love you too and wish you all the best with your bfps


----------



## Gabrielle

sara...so sorry that it was a BFN..and a temp drop..but you said when your temp drops then af comes...so hopefully thats what she'll do! :) 
So you are going to go back to the doctors and start provera? when will you take that..how long will you wait for af to show on her own?\
Did your doctor find out why you dont get af sometimes..and i think maybe you should get a cd21 test to see if you o..or a later one if you have longer cycles?

No, it doesnt say your on all the time silly..lol just whenver i'm on i see that you on!:)

So girls...i've been thinking...maybe i should stay away from bnb this month....? I dont want to but in a way i think it would be good for me.....I'd get ALOT more done and i wouldnt stress as much about ttc....i dont think hehe.......what do you all think?


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks DEBS!.....NOW i'll remember !:)


----------



## srm0421

Well when my temp drops AF is supposed to show up but that is when I O, since I do not know if I Oed she might not show up. In that case I will wait until after the holidays, get the dang blood test and get provera, I do not want to wait it out, the longest I have gone was 84 days and I am not taking that route since last cycle was 77 days. I am going to ask the dr if he can prescribe me clomid just to jump start my cycles, I only want to take it once because I really want my body to O on its own. Doubt he will give it to me but not Oing two cycles in a row is a bad thing so maybe he will. 
Thanks Deb i forgot some peoples names too.


----------



## srm0421

Oh if AF comes then it is a sign that I did O, but I am not that lucky.


----------



## srm0421

OK a gal's journal I stocked just found out she is PG, her name is Amanthony, it is under the spawn of amanthony so if you get a chance stop by and giver her some congrats. I want everyone to be excited for her. She is a friend of Tiger lady who just found out she was PG a week or so ago so Yeah their group is good with the baby dust, I am talking to them so I will pick up some dust for our team. P.S. I have decided to start taking Vitex, anyone ever heard of it?


----------



## srm0421

OK Team Jelly Belly do not get down, Stay positive, just because we did not have any pregos this cycle only means we are going to have a lot next cycle. Where are you gals? I am the one who should be pouting today and I am not, BFN? I say BFD (Big F ing Deal for those that don't know). Keep u the PMA or I might have to start cheering and no one wants to hear that. DAMN IT where is JAI JAI? She could kep up the PMA like no one's business.


----------



## msTwiggy

Ashley, I'm decided not to use preseed this round for two reasons.

1. Debs' doc doesn't seem to think it's that great a thing.
2. I used it last cycle and nothing happened. 

So therefore trying it au naturale this cycle :D

I know what you mean, I've read tonnes of reviews that people got pregnant on the first try with preseed as well. You try it this round ok? Hope it brings a BFP for you!!:happydance:


----------



## 1stbaby

Yeah I am going to try this round and if nothing happens then I wont use it anymore. I dont get ewcm, so I thought it may help. I have heard one more person say their dr does not advise to use it either. I guess it depends on the person. Someone else was trying over a year, used it and got pg first try. After this month I plan on going completly natural, no temps no opks no nothing, just bding. That way less stress. So I will try this last attempt at doing everything I can to get pg, then its up to god.


----------



## Gabrielle

Good Morning ladies! how are we all today? 

Sara did af come? I hope so!!

Well nothing exciting over here...other than NO bad dreams:). We are going out with tons of friends from high school tonight...like a thanksgiving reunion we do every year , so i'm kinda excitied....other then the fact i was hoping i could've told ppl that i was pregnant...but obviously not the case!:( 
Also ...my SIL, her friend was pregnant with her second baby, and loss the baby yesterday at 20wks>..:( SO sad for her..she went into preterm labor and they couldnt stop it and obvioulsy couldnt save the baby. It was a baby boy...please pray for her:). Her first baby is just a year and he too was born at 27wks..but made it and is SO super cute and healthy....i'm very sad for her today.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Evening Ladies.

That is such sad news Gabby. I will definitely say a little prayer.
By the way I hear you on the BnB thing, it probably is a good idea to be less adictive but is it really possible?!!!! Maybe rather then giving it up completely we should just spend a little less time each day, but I definitely need my daily fix and we would all miss you if we didn't get to hear from you at least once a day, okay two at the most!!!!

1stBaby you must follow your heart regarding the Preseed. My fertility specialist was dead against it but the dude is not God so he doesn't have all the answers and like you said we have heard quite a few stories where there were happy endings. I wish you all the best.

Hubby is calling me, I will pop back again a bit later. 

Big hugs,
Debs


----------



## Gabrielle

hehe Debs.....you say Evening Ladies, i say Good Morning...how funny!:)


----------



## srm0421

How sad Gabby, I feel so sad for her, will def say a prayer for her and her family. Poor thing. Good luck gals with your revised plans for this cycle, Hope a little change works and each and every one of you get knocked up :rofl: 
Still no AF for me but I feel like she might be coming, a few crampy things here and there. Temp was 97.7 at 4 in the morning. Still low but just high enough to be confusing. 
Such sad new is on tv right now in Cali, a man jumped a curb and hit two children this morning. a three year old is in critical condition and her sister is in the hospital too along with their father.


----------



## 1stbaby

Thanks. yeah I figure one go at preseed wont hurt, i mean nothing has worked so far, y not try. and with all the stuff i am doing this month (vitamins, opks, temping/charting, blood work, preseed, checking cm) i may as well do the max possible for results. if it does not work this time, then next month its back to the all natural way, which by the way is how i got pg the first time. I think in my head and heart I feel like since i had the procedure something messed me up or i would be pg by now. this is cycle #3 since the procedure and i should not give up so fast but i am not positive this month at all. DH asked this morning, i was being negative about being pg, i said we would start working out and join a gym when af comes this month, he was like y r u so sure she will? I said I just am.. I dunno y. Anyway, next month will be bnb only. that way i will not be outta the loop with you guys ttc.


----------



## 1stbaby

so sorry about your friend gabby, that is horrible. that reminds me to check on my friend she is 22 wks now i believe. that is sad. i will pray for her too. 

I got a coffee today, i am bad, two days in a row, i was trying to do good, but thought well i am depressed so y not, and thanksgiving is tomorrow so who cares what i put in my body the next two days. 

that is sad on the news sara, things bad are happening everywhere, on the news here, there were 3 children killed in a fire two days ago, only the dad made it out, he tried to save the kids and he is in critical condition now, the roof collapsed on them. that is heart breaking, and right before the holidays.


----------



## srm0421

It always seems that bad things are on the new before the Holidays, well actually all the time but Holidays make it sadder. I feel so bad for the family's and it makes me hug my son that much tighter and be thankful for what I do have. I was feeling depressed today too wondering what is going on with me but with Thanksgiving coming up I will not think about it for the next few days.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:cry: oh my look at all the sadness in here..why are we all so gloom today? Sorry to hear about your friend Gabby that is terrible, I will def say a prayer for her, that is so sad!! 

Well I am out of here for the day, not sure if I will be on tomorrow at all as I'll be on the road all day, traveling to the in-laws for Turkey Day... :hissy: Just wanted to wish you all a Happy Thanksgiving!! Eat till you are ready to bust, its the only day we're aloud to! :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Cheer Up everyone! Its Turkey Day tomorrow!!!!! Yay...get to eat tons..even though i already do! Well I hope you all have a wonderful and Happy Thanksgiving! I will look forward to hearing from you all :) Drive safe, if your driving away! Luv you girls so very much! 

Btw, Thanks for all the prayers, its nice to know I can count on you ladies to make someones day just alittle better!:) You all are so wonderful! Buh bye for now! HUGSS


----------



## srm0421

I am doing better, I got my Vitex and started taking it so I hope it works. So excited that it is Thanksgiving tomorrow. I too plan on stuffing myself. I was hoping to be pregnant by Thanksgiving so I can have really happy holidays. It just was not meant to be though so I will suck it up and enjoy the holidays non pregnant.


----------



## 1stbaby

I know what you mean, i was so wanting to be pg by thanksgiving, maybe by christmas right?


----------



## Jai_Jai

Hey Guys!! How is everyone?? I am soooo shocked that no one is pregnant!!?! How did that happen?? Don't worry Rhonda we will be joining you very soon hopefully in Dec somewhen :dance: I am a little :cry: at the moment though, not sure why things just seem to be getting on top of me!! I miss all you guys so much and feel I am losing out on a lot!! I hate this not having the internet thing :cry: life is a little low atm too and I come here to discuss TTC but also oto talk about other things and forget the real world and I cant and I need you all as you are all such lovely ladies :cry: sorry for my rant!!

Mstwiggy (Liyana?)- I have decided not to use preseed this month either just cos i did last month and a few ppl have advised me not to as I get EWCM. But Ashley it could work for you cos it has for a lot of others :D so FX for your bfp this month!!

Rhonda - Oh how wonderful with your piccy its sooo goregous!!! :D I must admit though I miss you very much and I am quite sad at the moment espesh without you to talk to!!

Lea - How are you feeling?

Debs - you ok?? thanks for your concern and all your PMA what would we do without you hey??? How are you now? whats going on this cycle??

Gabby - I am sorry the witch got you and for everything else I am praying too!! How are you feeling?? 

Sooo everyone?? How are we all feeling PMA??? What are we doing differently this month?? I am not using preseed, OPK's or temping - just straight :sex: and see how that goes for me this month!!! :D FX

LOVE HUGS AND BUBBLES TO ALL I MISS YOU XXXXX


----------



## msTwiggy

Jai!! We missed you!! :hugs:

I think most of us are doing without many things this month. You, myself and a few others are all going without temping. I'm the same as you, no temping, opks, preseed, just good plaid bd. LOL.


----------



## 1stbaby

I wish that were the case for me this cycle, not using anything, as i am using every means possible this month, and then stopping everything if af shows up again. I have blood work this month and thats why i am using everything, so i can tell the dr when i ov and what not. Then after this cycle if af shows up and all my blood work comes back normal, i will stop being worried and just bd, thats it, just lots of bding haha! We miss you to jai jai, and I hope everyone has a great holiday! Dh and i are going to the movies today to see Four Christmas' then to his family for Thanksgiving again, so i wont be on until tomorrow. Have a great day!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls,

Jai-Jai, how lovely to have you back. I really hope you get your internet back soon.
What is getting you down? Are things okay with DF and did you get that new job?

Rhonda, when is your next appointment? I am sure you told us but I just can't seem to remember.

Gabby, have you had any more strange noises in the house?

Sara, has the witch arrived or are you going to get a bfp?
Sarah, Lea, Ashley, Liyana I hope you ladies are doing well and to those of you in the USA I hope you enjoyed your Turkey Day!!!

I am hating sitting this round out. We are going to try natual but I wish I could give it everything I have got. I am only on CD10 but i did have the starting of what sort of looked like EWCM so who knows maybe I will end up ovulating all on my own this month. That would be soo awesome.

You can add me to the list of no temping, no opking and therefore just plain bding as much as possible between tomorrow and Wednesday.

It is really hard to keep up the PMA but just think with every month that passes our chances of concieving go up.

It is the weekend and it is so great. DH has gone to buy us Pork Ribs for dinner, yummy sorry to any one who is a vegetarian and I am going to have a glass of "champayne" (sparkling wine!!!), we are going to watch:

Heroes
How I met your Mother
Big Bang Theory
and CSI

A real vegging weekend and then on Sunday is my brother's girls birthday so going to a BBQ to celebrate that.

What are you girls up to?


----------



## srm0421

Hey Jai Jai glad you were able to get onlne.
Debs no AF but if you look at my chart my temps are dropping so I can only hope that I did O and my LP is just getting a little longer than it was which is good because my usual LP is 11 days kind of on the short side so 15 or 16 while a really long wait it would still be better fertility wise. Today we are moving the rest of our stuff out of storage and I am doing my homework and watching Ghost whisperer and not sure about the weekend. Hope everyone had a good thanksgiving.


----------



## DebsHopeful

I love Ghost Whisperer, Jennifer Love-Hewitt is so cute.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hi to all my beautiful ladies! :hi:

Turkey day was actually pretty good, ate lots and didn't get home till late last night. It's rainy here today so haven't been very motivated to do a whole lot, heading out the the store as soon as ds wakes up from his nap which should be anytime now. Just wanted to drop in and say hello to you all. Hi Debs, nice to hear from you! My next appointment is Dec. 11th first thing in the morning, they have set up another ultrasound to check for downs, and more bloodwork, I need to check and see if my ins covers it first though...but it would be neat to see the baby now, actually looking like a baby and not just a bean :) well ds is up and I need to go to the bank, but I will chat with you guys later.

:hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Hello ladies! Hope you all are doing good today!


Jenna..nice to hear from you! Glad you doing the relaxed approach this time around!:) better get bding soon....your close to o day! Good luck.

Debs..sounds like a nice relaxing day! I know you want to try this month..but hey maybe you will ovulate on your own and get a lil bean!!!:) Hope so

Rhonda~are you feeling better hun? Glad turkey day was nice and you ate lots!:) Best time to be preggers..then you dont feel so fat after you eat...b/c usually you already do hehe....a good fat ofcourse!:)

Sara~Well temps do look good, and a longer lp would be GREAT...hope af arrives soon for you!

Lea~hope your doing well! how are you ?

Ashley..is it o time yet! and hey dont be discouraged about preseed...many have had GREAT sucess with it! Good luck babe!


Lyiena~(hope i spelled that right..eek!?...Good for you , the relaxed approach thats great!!!

WEll girls....tbh now i feel like you all will have lil beans for xmas b/c of the relaxed way! I want to do it that way..but the thing is my cycles vary so i dont know when i ovulate....but i am bding everyday so knowing isnt going to help me much...other then I'll have nooooo idea when to test ..hehe..idk what do you girls think? Natural..or EVERYTHING??.....also kinda want to see what my temps do this cycle as well..hmm idk?
Debs...nope no more noises the last couple of days..THANK GOD..hehe 
Well Thanksgiving was nice..we took lots of nice pictures of the boys, SO cute! WE have lots of leftovers..and its the only leftovers i ever eat:) 
Today we put up the Christmas tree...it was super fun and looks wonderful! And also me n hubby went xmas shopping and spent tons..haha
Well talk to you girls later..i have to work this weekend...blah, blah , blah!


----------



## Gabrielle

Had to write to mr. stroky girls...hope you find time to check it out.:) luv ya!


----------



## srm0421

Gabby you made me cry reading your letter to Mr. Storky. I think you are the nicest most kindhearted person ever and if Mr. storky brings you a :bfp: instead of me this month i will gladly step aside and smile and whole heartedly be happy for you. You deserve another blessing just as much as anyone. Just because you already have two wonderful babies at home does not mean you do not deserve to complete your family.


----------



## srm0421

Gabby just had a question were you going to temp vaginally this cycle or try orally? I am still unsure what I will do, it depends on how I feel when I finally get AF.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Awwh Gabby, i read your letter to Mr. Storky, what a sweetheart you are! Thanks for being so wonderful to us all, I really hope the stork visits you this month and drops you off a little girl as you so deserve one!!

:kiss: & :hugs:


----------



## 1stbaby

I hope everyone is having a great weekend. I am going to put my christmas stuff up in a few minutes until DH gets home, then we are going to the winter festival. I am still not very positive about this cycle. I have not gotten any signs I will ov soon and its already cd 13, i need to ov by cd 16 for my lp to be a good one, and i dont know if the vitamin b complex will work, I am worried I will not ov or something. i dont know. I just have to wait till the blood work and stuff. Just not feeling like it will happen for me anytime soon. Anyway sorry to be so down, I just wish I could see things different, maybe when or if I ov I will get better pma. I have been ov between cd 18 and cd 20. I hope its earlier this month. 
Gabs that was so nice of you and I love your letter to mr storky. I think you should do whatever would make you stress less. do you think knowing your temp and when you ov would make you stress less, or just hoping it happens would make you stress less. 

I am doing everything possible this cycle because of the blood work, if it comes back i ov and everything is good, then i wont need to do anything but bd next cycle and that will make me stress less. To me using opks and temping and all that good stuff makes me stress because i am constantly wondering whats going on.


----------



## msTwiggy

Gabby!!! Your letter to Mr Storky was just the sweetest!! Thank you for your kind thoughts *hugs*

I hope everyone had a great Turkey Day :) I don't celebrate Thanksgiving so no turkey for me, heheheh


----------



## Gabrielle

Where is my Internet family???? I miss you girls! its the week now...so get your cute butts on here!!!!:) HOw are you all doing?.....


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I know, I was on yesterday and saw no one...where are you all? trying to avoid bnb this month? I hope not! I am here Gabby, how was your weekend? I was good Sat, got lots done but yesterday I kind of over did it in the morning and pooped myself out for the rest of the day so I didn't even get my tree up like I had planned :( maybe next weekend!


----------



## Gabrielle

Moring Rhonda...glad you got some stuff done! i know this beginning of pregnancy sucks ! steals all your energy! 

My weekend sucked tbh..haha i worked all weekend and top of that it SNOWED soooooo much! YUCk....we have about 6 inches outside maybe more! :hissy:

Also i was on call for the ambulance last night...and there was a car accident and well a lil mom and daughter are in the hospital now in critical condition..it was so sad. i wont go into details about the accident unless you girls want me to.:cry:

Also...a women at work...her parents were on their way to her hous for thanksgiving and well they got into a car accident and her mom was pronouced dead in the ER..and her dad died a day later in the ICU.....SO sad for her! tears.:cry:

One more thing! There are 7 girls pregnant at work!!! you can only imagine how i feel right now!!!!:(.....:hissy:

ANd (sorry so long) but owen my 3yr old hit the baby with a toy in the face while i was at work and babies lip got puffy and nose was bleeding ...i was so mad at hubby! Owen has said sorry like 100times since then....:) I think hes getting jealous of his brother lately...

Anyways..haha...on a postive note....AF is gone today!!! YAY!!!!!!! So we start our everyday bding tonight....gosh i better lose some wieght with all this exercise haha. Hope this cycles short and sweet and ends with a *XMAS* BFP!!!!:)

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hiya, 

Hope you all had a good weekend. Sorry yours wasn't the best Gabby.
We really all have a lot to be greatful for.

Not much news to report here, except I think I am having twingy like feelings on my left side, I have my FX that it is ovulation twinges. If I am going to ovulate it should be either today or tomorrow or at least I hope so. Poor DH, I have been making us baby dance like rabbits all weekend and I have to try and get him to do it again until at least Wednesday!!!! I am trying for a miracle! 

I did all my Christmas shopping this weekend which was lots of fun and now I wish I was going on holiday tomorrow but alas I have to wait until 19th December.

Are any of you taking leave or going away?


----------



## Gabrielle

Aw Debs....i HOPE its Ovulation......bring on that miracle baby!!!:)...Tell OH is very important to bd now!!!!

THanks...also just finding out Gavin my 9month old may need surgery..:(..he's been puking and spitting up since he was born....but they thought it was just reflux and would get better. Well now hes not gaiining any weight, still puking and eats often. SO they did some tests and we have one more test to do. :(....gosh i hope he doesnt need surgery.

Nope we dont go anywhere besides visitng family:)...where do you go Debs?


----------



## 1stbaby

well ladies, hello! thanksgiving and thanksgiving weekend were great for me. DH and I did a lot of shopping and going out. we went to a movie, went ice skating, went to festival, all kinds of things. we enjoyed each other a lot. back to the weekdays where i am thinking of baby a lot! my temp dropped a huge amount for me this cycle, i am having twinges and ov pain, and i had some break outs, these are all signs of ov for me, yet no pos opk!!! I am having some c cm still so i guess it has not happened yet. this makes me mad though because I wanted to ov early unless the b complex makes my lp longer its not going to happen for me this month either. all i can do is keep temping though and bding! i am mad though cause my temp will be off tomorrow a little I have to get up an hour earlier than normal so this will throw me off. guess i wont really have a good idea until the end of the week now. does anyone know if the b complex will affect ov? or affect the opks?


----------



## 1stbaby

so sorry about your friends gabs, and I really hope your son is ok. that is crazy about the 7 women at work! I know 5 pg women right now so I know what you mean. I only see two of them though so its not soo bad, still hurts though.


----------



## srm0421

Hey gals, glad everyone had a good Thanksgiving,
Gabs-Sucks about the sad news in your area. Hope you get your :bfp: for x-mas and have a lot of fun doing it. Poor Baby got a BooBoo, their sibling rivalry will probably get worse before it gets better. :rofl: But it is so worth it.
Debs- I am so hoping you get a miracle baby and wish you luck I hope you are Oing right now.
1st baby- almost time for O right? How are things going? Glad you and DH had so much fun.

As for me if you check my chart you will see that FF took my O day away like I thought but I am ok, I still have a little hope to O sometime and get a :bfp: still. I do not know what to think but am ok with a hope of things getting back to normal soon.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Alright girlies 1st belly pic is here, 10w2d, not much of it is baby I'm afraid, lots of bloating, left over belly from ds and I had just eaten my supper so...mostly fat I am afraid but here you go anyways, enjoy :blush:
 



Attached Files:







10w2d.jpg
File size: 85.3 KB
Views: 27









DSC03535.jpg
File size: 80.6 KB
Views: 24


----------



## msTwiggy

*swoon* look at that... simply beautiful R :hugs:


----------



## srm0421

I love your belly, it looks so cute I just want to rub it. I am so excited so can we expect these belly pictures weekly or what?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

aww thanks girls I was a little hesitant on posting cause I feel so bloated and fat, thanks for making me smile! Probably not weekly, I took belly shots every 4 weeks with ds and could see a drastic change each time so I'll probably do that again, unless I feel bigger the next week :rofl: I'm so worried as I didn't have a belly at all when I was 10 weeks with ds...god I'm going to be HUGE this time :blush:


----------



## Gabrielle

Omg...nothing but PURE Beautiful!:) R~ your belly is gorgeous:) 
I'm afraid my second time around i was looking 5month pregnant at 3months..haha! :0 soo we'll see what you do the second time around:) 

Girls..i think i have a yeast infection!!!!:(.....Im so worried my chances are shot now b/c of it!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks Gabby!! I think its true, I'm almost 3 months and I look like 5, did it even out for you the second time, or were you bigger the whole way through? If I showed you girls a pic of me at 41 weeks with ds it would frighten you, it scares me!!! I am so afraid I'll be bigger than that this time and I honestly don't see how I can stretch any more than I did :sad2:

Gabby get to the doctors asap to clear that up! Maybe if you catch it early you can still be in this month, don't they have 1 day treatments out there? Sorry I'm not much help I've never had one :blush:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Awwwwww Rhonda lush bump :D I wanna rub it too lol!! Dont worry you will be fine I think you just show more earl;y on with 2nd bubba not necessarily get bigger the whole time!!! dont u worry!!!

How is everyone? I have no signs of ov yet but got a couple more days me thinks so anytime now just :sex: now :D

Have had a rubbish morning - the catch on my bonnet of my car broke so i tried to get to uni to hand in a paper and then i had a bump :( but was ok!! i got someone to help with bonnet so i could put washer in the car and then i could see again :D was late handing in paper but they said that they would be ok with it FX

so ladies how are you all feeling??? Gabs sorry u had a bad time at work sounds so hard i dunno how u do it - and loving ur letter to storky xxxx

xxxxx


----------



## 1stbaby

I dont think i am going to ov today, maybe tomorrow. i hope soon though. blah, today is a bad day and cold. 

R- you have a beautiful tummy! i cant wait! glad things are going well and I am sure you will do just fine stretching as needed!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

JAI_JAI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee: Hi hun how have you been? Sorry to hear your morning has been so awful...hopefully that was the worst of it and your day will be better from here on out! I have missed you soooo much!! Any word on when you'll get the internet at home?? Sorry I'm sure you've been asked this a million times already.

:kiss:


----------



## Jai_Jai

FANTASTIC NEWS JUST IN!!!

INTERNET WILL BE UP AND RUNNING BY SATURDAY!!!! WOOOOOHOOOOO!!! Just in time for my 2ww and you know ladies that I cant just cant get through it without you all :dance:

Rhonda I think it was the worst of it, I am just a nervous driver now as I too totalled my car back in 2003 so I hate driving now!!! Mine was on the iceist/foggiest day of the year :cry: i loved that car too but if i had hit the tree 2" to the right i would have been dead!!! DF was not very comforting to me today!! Said I was trying to make him feel guilty!!! mmmmmm NO!!! xxxxx


----------



## Nlytin

Rhonda, I love the belly. I do believe you show early the 2nd time around and I think you feel the kicks earlier too. Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## Jai_Jai

i just noticed that I am on CD15!!!! why oh why do i not have any ov symptoms??!?! :cry:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ooooo back up and running for Saturday, wooooo hoooo!!! Yay!!! That is fantastic news!! I'm so glad to hear that Jai!! :happydance: Yeah I totalled my car in 2003 also, stupid slippery roads, and it was the LAST snow storm of the year, go figure! I can't believe DH said you were trying to make him feel guilty, grrr!! Men!!!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ohh Lea I hope you are right, I felt DS kick when I was just 17 weeks....

Jai not to worry, I ov late on my last cycle (on CD19) and I still got my :bfp: so don't worry and certainly don't go stressing about it, ok...promise me, stress free month and lots of :sex: = :baby:


----------



## Jai_Jai

i promise promise :D off to boring lecture now but will chat thurs and then sat :dance: yay


----------



## DebsHopeful

Oh wow R! That is sooooo awesome. I also want to rub it!
I can't wait to see the next pic. I am guessing the people at work know you are pregnant?

Jenna, lovely to hear from you. Sorry about your car hassels but glad it is sorted out.

Sara, has AF still not shown up? Are you going to go to a FS to find out if someone can help you to get regular? Perhaps you can go on clomid to ensure that you do ovulate.

Gabby, I hope that your DS is going to be okay. How scary to have to worry about surgery when he is so young. As for the yeast infection I have only ever had one and that was quite a few years ago, but I do recall I was given a single tablet that cured it almost immediately and it was over the counter meds so no prescription required.
Also drink lots of Cranberry juice and water, these are excellent for any bladder infection.

I know I mentioned having a slight twinge but I don't think it was ovulation.
I had a tinsy-winsy bit of stretchy cm on Friday and Saturday CD10 and CD11 but wouldn't call it EWCM and now I am back to C CM. Do you girls think you can fall pregnant without EWCM? I don't think so. I think I will post it in a thread and see what all the girls think. Wish there was a book of facts, but we are all so different *sigh*
DH was too tired last night to bd and he is working late because his overseas head office have scheduled a meeting for late so I can only cross my fingers he will have enough energy to bd tonight.

1stBaby, why don't you think you are ovulating today?

MsTwiggy, has your DH left for his business trip yet?

Nlytin how is your TTC schedule? I hope your DH is keeping up :)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

No they still do not know at work, I am wearing my jacket all day to hide my bump, but its always cold here so I would need to anyway! Thinking of telling them next week if I can make it that long, I would like to tell them after my doctors appt next Thursday that way I can just go to people and say hey wanna see a picture of my kiddo...:rofl: they will think I am talking about ds of course....we'll see how it goes!! 

Debs how are you checking for ewcm? I thought I didn't have any either with my last cycle, guess I did it just wasn't traveling south (sorry tmi) it stayed tucked up high in cervix so it is possible you have some and just don't see it...hopefully that is the case, fx for you hun!!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Ah R, I hope you are right. I am not traveling to far at all I just wait to see if anything comes out (tmi). Can't wait for the baby pic next week. Wish I could see the look on the faces of the people at your work when you tell them the exciting news.

Gabby I have only just had time now to go past the Mr Storky thread. My gosh girl, you are just to precious for words. We are all so lucky to have you in our team. 



Gabrielle said:


> Dear Mr Storky,
> 
> Well I havent seen you in awhile...about a year and ahalf ago. I am awating patiently for you to come again!:) I will wait and do what i have to do for you to come visit me and i know in my heart you will be back again.
> 
> But really i came by to ask for something else.
> You see, I have join this website full of these most AMAZING, BEAUTIFUL, CARING women who are longing for a Little one. They all are working so hard and doing the best they can and for some reason you havent stopped by them? I'm just wondering whats taking you so long? I know you have so many places to visit..but if you could please take time to stop by all these incredible women that would make me the happiest person in the world.
> A few i have in mind....
> 
> Debshopeful~she is such an amazing girl and you brought her a bean but sent it up to heaven shortly after she found out. Shes been through alot with the lil bean and will never forget him/her and they will meet again in heaven. But shes needs to have a lo to spend the rest of her life with.:) Make Mr. Storky shes been told theres no chance this month and to take a break....now i know you could help her out and make her miracle!!:)
> 
> Jai Jai~Well she is just full of PMA and shes trying so hard for this, please let her rest and stop by her this month! So doesnt have time to come by us right now and its making life alittle rough, a lil bean would sure cheer her up!
> 
> 1st baby~Shes kinda quiet and is waiting patiently for you! shes having a few bumps in the road and if you could just swing by her too!:)
> 
> SRM0421~Shes a very bubbly person and well shes got a lo at home who is longing or a sister or brother as well, and they are losing alittle patience:)
> 
> MsTwiggy~Well shes just a sweet one, and she needs to have a lil one too!:) Shes nice and relax and waiting for you.
> 
> Rhonday~ well shes gotten a visit from you..but just a side note...that better have been a little girl you dropped off!:)
> 
> There are many others out there that are waiting in line...please Mr. Storky the one thing i ask is go out there and give this most amazing gift to my friends and all those women and families that have been waiting for so many years! WE are doing all we can, we need alittle bit of your help!:)
> 
> Thank you for listening to me and reading this letter, and please if you dont have time to come by me, i understand i know I've got my hands full with these two beautiful, Precious boys!:)
> 
> Live, Laugh , Love,
> 
> Gabrielle


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Debs try exercising, it will bring whatever is up there down, then you will get a better look, its the only way I can ever see any.


----------



## srm0421

Hey gals, glad Jai Jai will be back soon. Still no AF here but I am not going to take Provera until after x-mas if my body does not work itself out by then, I don't want to miss the chance to let my body go back to normal. 
Debs- my cycles are irregular because of BCPs, I just stopped taking them 8-13-08 and had a wacky cycle (77days) but took provera so my body did not fix itself, if I had waited 2 more weeks (my longest cycle was 84 days) it probably would have worked out and I would be in the TWW right now. Oh well though can't change the past only look towards the future.
Gabs- I don't know about TTC and a yeast infection but I know you can get a prescription for Diflucan, one pill, one day clears up real quick. I got a bad yeast infection when I was pregnant with my son and it was horrbile, that is the only time I really had a bad yeast infection and had to use cream on the outside which meant it took longer to clear up but man it sucked bad. 
So no one has Oed yet right? That means lots and lots of :sex: is going on now. Good luck gals, I will catch up to you all in first tri soon, well R you will probably be in 2nd tri but I will find you.


----------



## 1stbaby

I dont think I have ov yet because of my temps and because I have c cm and I have not gotten a pos opk yet. I have twinges and ov pain though. I am taking b complex and I am hoping this is not going to hurt this cycle i hope it helps. I hope i ov soon. I will have a chance to bd every night if I need to though. I still am going for blood work, but I dont know when I should go because I have not ov yet. Dr said cd 21 but thats just going to show I didnt ov on cd 14 or 15 right. So I will have to call and ask her. Anyways, so glad to hear from everyone, I have been down lately, I just dont feel like its going to happen for me, I dont know why, but I just dont feel lucky I guess. Only time will tell. I hope I get more excited when i ov.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hi girls, you are my second family and I so need someone right now. :sad2: oh I feel so awful! :sad2: I just e-mailed my mom and sent her my belly pics :cry: sorry I can't stop crying....called her when I didn't hear from her and she opened them and was all OMG I can't believe your that big already, your going to be huge, I'm sorry girls I just don't know why I am sooo upset, maybe it was her tone but now I so regret sending them to her. :sad2: :cry:


----------



## Gabrielle

Jenna~ nice to hear from you! Dont worry that you didnt o yet! ....if you stress about it , you'll never o!!! Glad your internet shall be up and running this weekend! yay!!!

Rhonda~ I didnt get WAY bigger just in the beginning..and i also reckon i felt movement at 12wks with the second! eek it was sooo cool!:)

Sara...still no sign of af? are you going to see if you o again?

Ashley~your oing soon! how exciting!!!!

Lyiena~ did you o yet?

Lea~ whats the news with you?

Debs~ Your welcome for the storky letter:).....and dont worry that you dont have lots of ewcm down low, it may be up close to the cervix like r said.

ok girls so i have an appt friday for my problem down there...but i didnt say anything about ttc and having one!!! She still technically thinks we are wttc....so i didnt want to metion it....eeks!....but i used that external cream and im not itching at all anymore...i have alot of waterish discharge...but we bd last night....maybe it was semen coming out today? ....idk i've read its fine to ttc with a yeast infectoin so i guess will see. Also way TMI...but it seems like a foul odor down there....?


----------



## Gabrielle

Oh, Rhonda hunni dont cry sweeite........its ok. You belly isnt huge and its beautiful!!!! your not going to be huge!!!! Trust me, you just get bigger faster thats all. If that was my mum i'd call her up and yell at her!!! 

That belly is amazing and there is the most precious thing inside of there and you should be proud that that lil bean is growing nice and big inside of you!!!:) Nice healthy baby.!

Happy thoughts...and hey I"d KILL for that belly right now..btw i already have one and im not pregnnat....;)

HUGS!!!!


----------



## 1stbaby

R- Dont be sad! You are beautiful! Remember there are lots of women out there that would love to get huge with a baby inside! You look so wonderful before you are pg, and you will look that way again! I am sure you wont get too huge, and who cares, youre having a baby!!! I think you look great now and your bump is perfect, your mom should know you are hormonal, haha. It will be ok!


----------



## 1stbaby

R- maybe my new pic will make you laugh! these are my babies haha, i have a cat too not in photo

I dont know why the photo is not showing up but its in my profile...


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks Gabby...I honestly don't know why I sent that to her now, I never like how she reacts to anything I say or do...I'm such an idiot! :dohh: I am just super emotional and very self conscience of my belly, I know its growing a wonderful little person but I feel I shouldn't be this big yet and both DH and mom think I am too big and it just makes me want to :cry: I can't help it.

oh and Gabby, no :sex: while you have this infection as DH can catch it and will keep giving it back to you, your fine if you :sex: yesterday as :spermy: hang around for atleast 3-4 days!


----------



## Gabrielle

No BDING...are you girls insane???? Im BDING everday! I've just read that a yeast infection doesnt hurt ttc just the meds do! SO guesss what! IM GOING TO LIVE WITH IT!!!!.....i'm just using the vaginal cream on the outside to make me feel better.:)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

1stbaby said:


> R- maybe my new pic will make you laugh! these are my babies haha, i have a cat too not in photo
> 
> I dont know why the photo is not showing up but its in my profile...

I posted a pic of my dog on my profile too...she's a definate giant baby! Thanks for the smiles!


----------



## Gabrielle

ok girls sooooo i called the pharmacist and she said to call the dr and get a prescription for the oral pill that way it wont interere with trying to concieve.....so i called just my family doctor waiting for the nurse to call back!:) I should be good to go! hopefully


----------



## Gabrielle

ok heres the scoop! I called the pharmasict and they said to have the doctor write a precription for the pill....so i called the doctor.....and they say no pill , that when your pg or ttc the tube stuff is the best!! grrrrrr im annoyed....guess i'll just use this crap a and get it over with! thanks for all your replies girls.

btw she also said best thing too is to just keep hydrated and eat yogurt which i've been doing all day!


----------



## 1stbaby

I hope what youre doing works gab!

I am having an awful day, DH and I have been arguing over the whole vacation thing, which really upsets me, one of my friends and I were supposed to hang out tonight but they are in a bad mood fighting with their OH and doesnt want to go out tonight anymore, and I am not looking forward to my work day tomorrow. I am trying to eat healthier, but all I want to do now is get some ice cream and chips *not together, though if that were the case I would hope I were pg!!! haha* and veg and cry in front of a good movie.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

aww Ashley I'm sorry your day is so horrible! If I lived closer I would gladly go out with you tonight, or just veg with you on the couch...which sounds really good atm! Cheer up hun, the day is almost over! :hugs: Mmmm ice cream...and chips :rofl: JK!!!!


----------



## 1stbaby

thanks! i know you would! I just had a pizza from the store and it was good, so gonna watch fever pitch now since its been a while, i am way too into movies haha


----------



## msTwiggy

Hello ladies!!

Oh dear, seems like everyone doesnt seem to be in a good mood. Come now, positive energy to all of you!!!

Debs, DH has already came back from his trip just in time to make the "green boxes" although we a day's rest after every two days of BD. It's quite tough wanting to BD every day as I'm rushing to meet a dead line for work!!

LOL!

I don't know if I have OVed or not as I've ditched the whole temping and tracking almost completely. I only track days I BD, just to keep me happy :happydance:

Gabby hun, hope you clear up soon!!

R, don't listen to your mom!! You're beautiful!! I'm just short of singing that James Blunt song to you.. you're beautiful.. lalalalaa.. it's true..

Jai jai!! :D how are you?? Maybe you do have OV symptoms but was too busy to notice them? 

Sara, definitely lots of :sex: going on now :D


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

1stbaby said:


> thanks! i know you would! I just had a pizza from the store and it was good, so gonna watch fever pitch now since its been a while, i am way too into movies haha

OMG me too, HUGE movie fanatic!!! I swear we have enough at home to open our own video rental store :rofl: what's your favorite movie? I know its hard to pick just one! I have 2 favorites, "Save the Last Dance" and "The Notebook" I love dance movies! My favorite kids movie is Monster's inc...LOVE IT!!!!

Glad you got some yummy pizza last night, that is a HUGE weakness of mine!! Even when I'm not pregnant!!


----------



## 1stbaby

Pizza is my favorite! I love pinapple pizza! I am silly I know, my DH hates it! My new Favorite movie is P.S. I Love You! Its so me and my DH, if you have seen it you know what I mean by Dh and I are like the friend and her. My best friend passed away when I was 18 DH and her were together then. Crazy story I know. Anyway, The Notebook comes in second place now, DH took me to see The Notebook in theater our first birthday date, we both cried! We loan our movies all the time to friends as well we have so many we should charge! 

So just an update on today, I think I ov on cd 16... My temps are up today! If they stay up I shall know for sure, but I have not gotten a pos opk yet! This is unusual for me, I have always had at least one pos by now. I honestly think that the B Complex has diluted my urine! Is that possible! I had every sign yesterday of ov! Who knows, I am going to go in on cd 22 for blood work because this is driving me crazy.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I was always told, go by your body, not the OPKs, if you had all the signs and your temps were right then I would say you def ov, OPKs are not always acurate, and like you said maybe your meds are affecting your urine...


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hiya,

R, I hope you have listened to all the girls, you are so beautiful and that bump is awesome I want one, I want one :) 
I know what you mean about a mother that just always says the wrong thing. My mum is exactly like that, and she is totally into tough love. 
She can't understand why I don't just forget about this whole baby thing completely and just move on and when it happens it happens...grrrr!

Gabby, I hope that cream is working. What a pain about not being able to take the tablets, that would have been much easier. 

Ashley, vitamin B complex I am not a doctor but I can almost garuantee you will not do anything bad to your ovulation. If you were taking vitamin A, it would be a different story.

Liyanna, I am glad that your man is back and the bding is being done!

Lea, where are you? We haven't heard from you in a while?

Sara, any more pics of your puppies?

Sarah, any more movies you can recommed to these addicts?!!!!

Jenna, how is the car? Did you do well in your paper?

No news here, still just got that c cm and no EWCM. I am completely out of a gym routine R, I really must make a plan to do some and if it helps to spot ewcm then all the better but I know next month with IUI I it won't be up to me to spot it, which is great.

FX for this month, I hope we have a whole hurt of :bfp:s!


Nlytin,


----------



## 1stbaby

I dont think it would hurt ov either, but I am wondering if it would delute my urine to make my opks negative. 

Well either way I kind of have a good look for the future going on right now, it may be because i am drinking coffee!!! i have not had regular caffeinated coffee for over a week! I am proud and enjoying this cup! My schedule changes a bit on the 14th, thats also when I should c af (or not see her), and is also the day DH and I are joining a gym! I will have my blood work back by then and if af does show I can stop doing all this temping and opk stuff! So only less than two more weeks for me and things will get better and change for the better, pg or not. Then a month and a half after that and DH and I are going on vacation!! Note to self "just get through the next two weeks"


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ashley I was just looking at your chart, it looks good hun, I can't believe your already on CD17! WOW!! Where does the time go anyway???

I have been bad too, haven't exercised since we started trying back in Aug! I exercised my first pregnancy in the begining and started spotting, so I stopped and the spotting stopped a week later. I was freaking out and so far haven't had any spotting this time so I think I'll wait till I'm out of 1st tri before I do anything, not a ton of energy to do much now anyways! But I am scared this time as I do not want to gain the 50lb I did with ds!!! :dohh: Maybe it was all the cheese I ate with him as I was craving it all the time!! Can't believe it didn't constipate me :rofl: So far I have only gained 4lbs so fx I don't gain more than 30 this time around!!


----------



## 1stbaby

That would be nice! Funny the things you crave. You look great and only 4 lbs is awesome! My friend is only 5 1/2 months along and she gained 30 already and the dr told her not to gain anymore because she was overweight to begin with. I hope she listens to her.


----------



## 1stbaby

That is also the reason I dont want to work out, I am scared if I get pg and work out in the tww i will do something bad to the baby, but i cant go on not knowing and gaining weight because I am afraid, so I am going to work out because it makes me feel better, and my nice new clothes are tight.


----------



## srm0421

R- I just walked a lot after my 1st trimester and it seemed to help, I think that i heard that you should not increase your exercising while pregnant so if you already worked out before PG then it is ok in moderation but if you didn't then stick to walking,

Debs- No pics yet, I need to get to my moms to get the camera, I do have one eye on one puppy open as of last night so I am really excited, They are really cute so I will get my camera soon. I never really notice EWCM and have gotten PG so maybe it is there but up high like someone said.

Gabby- I hope the cream works, it should since you said it is not that bad. good luck get lots of :sex: in. 

Ashley- I think you either Oed on CD 15 or 16, either way it looks like you covered bases. I have never gotten a positive OPK except when I was on provera so go figure I have no clue about the medicine messing it up but I do know that there are some women who only show a positive at a certain time on a certain CD so maybe you missed the positive, I have searched on FF and there are PG charts where the person did not get a positive so good luck, when is your test date? So excited to get some good news, R needs a PG partner or 5.

Liyanna- glad your man made the green boxes. Go catch that eggy.

As for me I am so excited. I have my final dispersement check coming from my school and I am going to go x-mas shopping. AHH I am so happy.


----------



## 1stbaby

That is very exciting, I love shopping! I think I ov too, maybe the b complex helped me ov and it was a shorter window than the last few months, which is fine by me since it made me ov ealier! I will be testing somewhere between the 14th and 16th. I have my blood work on cd 22, they are closed Sunday cd 21. If everything comes back I ov and progesterone is fine, then I will be so relieved.


----------



## srm0421

So exciting, i hope the tests show good numbers but remember those tests can falsely tell you that you did not O, Look at Honey08 whose Dr said she did not O now she is PG and Tiger lady was told her numbers were too low to show she Oed and she is also PG so get the test doen but if they say you did not O they might be wrong ok. Now if they say you did O then YEAH!!! no guessing game and I really hope they say you def Oed and a :bfp: shortly afterwards.


----------



## 1stbaby

Me too, i really hope I oved! I am getting ready to go visit my friend and her 6 wk old baby boy! So precious! I cant wait to have one of my own! Anyway so i got a lot of c cm (tmi) I think I always get c cm and never ewcm, but why is there a lot today? does that mean there is a chance I have not ov yet? grrr I guess we shall wait for my temp tomorrow...


----------



## 1stbaby

So today I got a pos on my opk and my temp dropped slightly. I guess i will ov in the next couple days or today. I have two more tubes of preseed and I have been taking my vitamins so I am good to go. I dont know if this cycle will be any different than the rest on opks so I dont know if I will get four pos and ov in the end or what. Do you girls think I should just bd every day, or what? If I only have two things of preseed left should I just use them tonight and tomorrow night? Or wait until I get a neg opk and use one that day too? I dont know what to do. We bded last night and used preseed so I guess we could take a break tonight and bd again tomorrow night. Hmmm to bd or not to bd? I wonder why I am ov so late this cycle. I hope my b complex will make my lp longer or else it will only be like 8 days again. That will make me sad. I have blood work on cd 22 but thats only 4 days from now so i doubt it will show I ov.... Should I reschedule for later in this cycle? So many questions...


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oohhh!!! Ashley you are the first (well that we know of) to ovulate! WOO HOO :happydance: I would :sex: everyday until after you get your neg. I would use your preseed tomorrow at the earliest as you ov 24-48 hours after you get your +OPK. Good luck hun!!!


----------



## 1stbaby

yeah we could bd tonight without preseed and then tomorrow night use preseed. thats a good idea!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls, 

How are you all.

I think I am ovulating today. I have just posted this thread, what do you think? Oh, and I had some EWCM today CD16 :happydance:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulations-tests-gallery/78434-please-help-opk-opk.html#post1198528


----------



## 1stbaby

I really think you oved! i am so excited because my test looked just like that this morning! we ov on the same day, or at least got pos on the same day. I am on cd 18, and my opks usually stay pos for a couple days. woo hoo! so have you and DH been bding every day? better bd tonight and tomorrow to make sure!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Debs I say that is a + (according to your directions) which means you will ovulate soon, get that bding in girl!!!


----------



## srm0421

Debs, first congrats on EWCM, so exciting and secondly I think it is a positive so get on the :sex: band wagon and buy a few extra tickets. 
Ashley- Yeah you are Oing too this is so exciting come one good news we want Rhonda to have a PG partner before she delivers :rofl:
Speaking of Rhonda, how are you doing? Hope all is well and bean is being nice to you.
As for me i have not been on the team thread because I am trying to not get my hopes up since I could be getting ready to O finally so I did not want to jinx myself but oh well we will see what happens.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Thanks Girls, :happydance: 
Now I wish I had been Opking up until now so I could know if it is happening or about to happen. I must say I feel like it is today.
How exciting Ashely we are ovulating together, FX.

DH and I have been bding:
CD8 - PM
CD10 -PM
CD11 - AM
CD12 - AM+PM
CD14 - PM
...CD16 - tonight we will PM (EWCM & +OPK)
...CD18 - we will AM
...CD19 - we will AM

How is everyone else doing in the tww?
R, not long now until your big scan :)

PS: Regarding the progesterone it has to be done on CD21 or the nearest day to CD21 regardless of how long your cycle is. This date is chosen because it is the avarage of all womens cycles which can vary been 22 and 35 days. Your body produces produces more progesterone after ovulation but there is progesterone produced before ovulation as well. 

I found this on the web:

Mid-Luteal Phase 5+ ng/ml 
As mentioned above, a level of 5 indicates some kind of ovulatory activity, though most doctors want to see a level over 10 on unmedicated cycles, and over 15 with medications. There is no mid-luteal level that predicts pregnancy. 

First Trimester 10-90 ng/ml 
Average is about 20 at 4 weeks LMP, and 40 at 14 weeks LMP. It is important to note that while a higher progesterone level corresponds with higher pregnancy success rates, one cannot fully predict outcome based on progesterone levels. Progesterone supplementation is unlikely to help if started after a positive pregnancy test. 

Second Trimester 25-90 ng/ml Average is 40 at beginning, 90 at end. 

Third Trimester 49-423 ng/ml Usually peaks at about 175.


----------



## Jai_Jai

think i am OVing soon too ladies - idk whats happening eh as I keep Oving like 2 days later every month, 1st it was cd12 then cd14 then cd16 and well looks like now its gonna be cd18


----------



## 1stbaby

Thanks for all that wonderful info! Since the vitamins I am taking are water soluable (sp?) they wont affect my blood work right? And then i am going to keep my dr appointment on cd 22 because they are closed sundays and that is cd 21 for me. So cd 22 will have to work and dr said this was a good day. Dh and I have bding a lot, so I hope this month the preseed will work because we bd a lot every month. I think we are going to bd and use preseed tonight and then again tomorrow night with preseed and then just regular bding until I get a neg opk. That way since the preseed makes the swimmers live longer the bases are covered.


----------



## 1stbaby

Mine fluxuates as well jai jai! Good to hear from you! My first cycle ttc was ov cd 20 first pos opk on cd 17, then ov on cd 18 first pos opk was cd 15, now first pos opk is cd 18! that means ov will be later this time.. I dont know whats going on either, i just hope that my lp is longer that has been getting longer with each cycle, first one was 7 days, then 10 days, hopefully it will be like 12 days this time!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh yes Sara it does look good...and you have long cycles, they say you ov half-way through so keep the bding up girl you may just join me yet!!! Maybe you should get tested in a week or so to see if you did infact ov. fx for you hun! :baby: is good, I keep thinking I'm feeling him/her but its just gas bubbles :dohh:


----------



## Jai_Jai

ok i feel much better - i hope my lp is the same length though :D it seems to be atm which makes my cycles longer and longer so if I ov tomo then my 2ww end on the 20th - guess would be an amazing xmas prezzie i am just getting so down with it all i just dont ever see it happening - i dunno even when i was oving before as i was just trying without anything else - so this is month 6 of trying :( maybe i will ring the dr tomo and see if i can get my bloods taken on monday and see if i am oving just in case!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Vestirse

DebsHopeful said:


> PS: Regarding the progesterone it has to be done on CD21 or the nearest day to CD21 regardless of how long your cycle is. This date is chosen because it is the avarage of all womens cycles which can vary been 22 and 35 days. Your body produces produces more progesterone after ovulation but there is progesterone produced before ovulation as well.


Actually the CD21 test should be done on 7DPO, not CD21. They get CD21 from taking the magical number 14 (supposedly ovulation day) and adding 7 and assuming that will be your peak progesterone day because 7DPO is supposed to be the day your prog peaks. They then test to see if your progesterone indicates ovulation.

Example:
Honey08 went in on CD21 for her CD21 test. However, she was only 3DPO. Her test result came back low and they told her she had a progesterone problem. However she also got pregnant that cycle and it turns out she does _not_ have a progesterone problem, she just went in too early!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Well now it would be useless if it was to counted as number of days past ovulation,
since the whole point of the test is main for women with PCOS or anovulation in order to determin if ovulation has occured. 

Hense we don't know when we ovulate or if we are even going to ovulate so we wouldn't be able to count the number of days to know when to go for the test.

Sorry if I seem rude Vestirse, but you aren't really a part of our team.


----------



## srm0421

Yeah so now those of you getting the test either risk getting false results or setting up an appt for the test a week after you think you Oed. I think the test should be set up a little differently for those with PCOS. 
Well R- maybe you are feeling the baby but you are doubting yourself because you think it is too early. I have been told you feel movement earlier with the second one but I remember my son felt like gas bubbles at first so just go with it. 
Ashley, Jai Jai, and Debs hope you gals O soon and give us all some x-mas hope with a :bfp: soon.


----------



## 1stbaby

Ok so I did another opk today and it was lighter than yesterdays. Dh and I were not 100 % sure even yesterdays was pos, but todays was lighter! I give. I dont know what to do and my temp went down today again. I guess tomorrow will only tell. I called the dr to ask her what she thinks I should do about the blood work given my situation and the opks and my temps. I am waiting for her call back. Dh and I are just going to use the last of the preseed tonight and bd every night until whenever my temp goes up and I ov. I am really frustrated with this cycle and the only thing I am doing different is taking the b complex.....


----------



## DebsHopeful

Shame love, don't stress. Let us know what your doctor says about the b complex.
Did you test at the same time?

I did my test at around 5PM yesterday, but I have heard that it is best to POAS at lunch time.
Also temping is soooo confusing. Did you say you are taking it an hour earlier now?
All these things could explain a lot.

If you are going for your test on Monday when will you get your results back?


----------



## 1stbaby

Well if I go for the test on monday the results will come back on Tuesday the dr said. Also I temp at the same time everyday since the begining of this cycle so my temps are normal. i poas with fmu. I have done that the past two cycles and they have come back pos, like really pos! So i have no idea this cycle what is goin on. I hope the dr calls back soon, and when i went in to see her last month she said that vitamin b cant hurt, but thats the only thing i am doing different. who knows. :(


----------



## 1stbaby

has anyone heard from gabby?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

No I was just thinking that and posted on her profile...it shows she was online so I don't know, hope she's not mad at us :cry:


----------



## 1stbaby

hmm maybe she is just doing a lot and cant really reply right now, I hope everything is ok


----------



## msTwiggy

morning ladies!! woww, i'm up at 4.45am and i get to see you ladies online! yayyy!


----------



## 1stbaby

just to inform everyone, i called the dr and she called back finally and said that i need to keep using the opks and not to come in on monday for blood work. she said to call her on monday and let her know how the weekend went and if i ov or not and then she will go from there. we will see over the weekend i guess and maybe she will be more help on monday.


----------



## 1stbaby

do you girls think its possible i am going to ov today? i mean i got a so close to pos opk yesterday and then a lighter one today, my temp went downt today, so maybe i ov today? i am feelilng a little feverish (flushed my mom calls it) like red in the face and hot. what do you think? i really hope so, and i have one more preseed left to use tonight just in case.


----------



## Vestirse

DebsHopeful said:


> Well now it would be useless if it was to counted as number of days past ovulation,
> since the whole point of the test is main for women with PCOS or anovulation in order to determin if ovulation has occured.
> 
> Hense we don't know when we ovulate or if we are even going to ovulate so we wouldn't be able to count the number of days to know when to go for the test.
> 
> Sorry if I seem rude Vestirse, but you aren't really a part of our team.

If I missed the warning on this thread that non-members of the Jelly Belly team can't post, that's fine. Maybe you should ask the mods to password protect it. Sorry to seem rude, but as I see it, this is a thread on a main board of a public forum. I will respond to what I see as incorrect information.

If you are not sure when you ovulated, I can totally understand that and I apologize for misunderstanding if this is what you meant, but you did not state that and perhaps that is where the misunderstanding stemmed from. As such, I meant what I said for people that can pinpoint ovulation (using charting or OPKs etc) as it is wrong to advise them to just go in on CD21. The test will measure your progesterone and compare it to progesterone values of peak days. If you go on a non-peak day, you can and will have results that make it seem as though you have not ovulated when this is likely not the case. It can cause a lot of unnecessary panic. 

The test can be used for more than just for women with PCOS or anovulation too. It is regularly used for women who have tried for their year, but have not gotten pregnant and also with those woman who have trouble keeping their pregnancies.


----------



## srm0421

V you are welcome to post here if you want, This is team jelly belly but we also need information that we might not have. It is important information that you supplied here and Ashley might have just gone for the test and gotten wrong results and been upset for no reason. Thank you for your input and I will always welcome you anywhere.


----------



## DebsHopeful

I am only going to responde to this once and then I am going to move on because this is a happy thread.

Quote Vertise "If you are not sure when you ovulated, I can totally understand that and I apologize for misunderstanding if this is what you meant, but you did not state that and perhaps that is where the misunderstanding stemmed from."

Ashley is debating going for a CD21 test because unlike you her temps are going up and then down and she doesn't think she has had a proper positive OPK, hense she doesn't know if she has ovulated let alone the CD. 
If a women has a very obvious BBT chart and +OPKs like you do, then you know you ovulated and this is why you don't need a CD21 test. 
Progesterone is not the only factor in falling pregnant or having a regular cycle there are other hormones and many other factors to take into concideration.

In the nature of keep this a happy thread, if you would like to debate further please pm me.

I really don't want to come across nasty as I myself certainly don't have all the answers and I am sure nor does my Fertility Specialist.
I certainly don't want to discourage you or any other visitors we have to visit our team thread, but I do just want to keep up the PMA because we are a support group and we need to be there for each other.

Okay enough said, I am off to breakfast with DH, so got to run but I hope you all have an awesome weekend and get lots of bding in.


----------



## msTwiggy

yes yes, happy thread, happy thread wheeeeeeeeee!! :D

I test in a week's time!! lalalalaaa! Anyone having the ticker say the same thing as mine?
Happy thoughts, must be positive!! say it with me now laydeeees, I AM PREG NANT, I AM PREG NANT! LOL!!


----------



## TTC LADY

For what's it worth I think V has some very valid points and should certainly be free to express them in this forum. Just cos there different from others does not necessarily make them incorrect.

Also Reading some of V past posts I think generally she's pretty knowledgeable about the whole TTC and I for one read her posts with great interest.

As previous poster said Happy thoughts ladies- we're all in this together.


----------



## Gabrielle

Oh my I'm gone for a few days and all this hostility going on in here!!!!! EEEK ...i DONT like to see that! This is a PMA thread and we dont like negative in here!!!!:) 

Girls.....I think it is best to just post your information and to be honest I'm sure alot of us arent always right and they may be no right or wrong answer for some things that we talk about.
I know that Debs gets her information for a vaild Fertilty Specialist who has a degree...so i dont find a reason not to listen to that...but yes i know doctors all have different opinions.
As far as Vertise goes I've read alot of her posts and they yes seem very good...but what she has told me and others is that she is a "research whore", her words not mine!.....so as far as I'm concerned there are sooo many things on the internet they may or may not be true...I mean you could find 10 different points about how to concieve on the internet.....which one do you trust??? 
I'm not going to start an agrument and I know that WE all on this thread welcome everyone and their opinions...i just dont think we should start a debate!

Please lets all get along and remember...WE are all in this TOGETHER!!!:) 

now.....HUGS girls!:)


----------



## Gabrielle

BTW girls........sorry i've not been on much....idk what this cycle is doing..i've stopped temping, opks and all that good stuff. Me and oh are having a few bumps in the road...so we arent TRYING....but not preventing........

TBH...i dont know if i want to get PG this month....but watch...now it probly will happen!!! hehe.

I'm around girls and keeping an eye on you all! I LUV YOU GIRLS!!!!! 
Dont worry about me...I'm hanging in here.;)


----------



## 1stbaby

Awww Gabs, i know what you mean! DH and i had some bumps in the road right when I was expecting to ov, and I even mentioned going back on birth control! I changed my mind of course, but now looking back I wont be that dissappointed if this is not our month. i am going to stop using opks and temping very shortly and i cant wait! I hope all is well and you were very missed around here!


----------



## 1stbaby

Ok ladies, i give up. I dont think I have ov yet. I am so upset because it does not take this long ever to ov for me. I stopped taking my vitamins today and I did not opk today. I will do an opk tomorrow just in case but no more vitamins. i am so mad that things are getting worse and not better for me. today is cd21! I should have ov! I will call my dr tomorrow and see what she wants me to do, I want to go in for blood work so hopefully she will want me to as well. But have you ever gotten so frustrated you just want to give up. i am at that point, and now I am starting to doubt myself in ever wanting a baby to begin with. like well if i can give up this easy then did i ever really want a baby. Idk. just right now i dont know if i can keep doing this. On a brighter note, started my diet today and going to the gym tomorrow morning. My iinsurance changes jan 1 so I wont be able to go to the dr unless i pay out of pocket for the whole visit so after this blood work is my last chance.


----------



## srm0421

I know how you feel because I am waiting to see if I O too. It seems like it is never happening. Good luck dear I hope you get a clear sign soon.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Gabrielle said:


> Oh my I'm gone for a few days and all this hostility going on in here!!!!! EEEK ...i DONT like to see that! This is a PMA thread and we dont like negative in here!!!!:)
> 
> Girls.....I think it is best to just post your information and to be honest I'm sure alot of us arent always right and they may be no right or wrong answer for some things that we talk about.
> I know that Debs gets her information for a vaild Fertilty Specialist who has a degree...so i dont find a reason not to listen to that...but yes i know doctors all have different opinions.
> As far as Vertise goes I've read alot of her posts and they yes seem very good...but what she has told me and others is that she is a "research whore", her words not mine!.....so as far as I'm concerned there are sooo many things on the internet they may or may not be true...I mean you could find 10 different points about how to concieve on the internet.....which one do you trust???
> I'm not going to start an agrument and I know that WE all on this thread welcome everyone and their opinions...i just dont think we should start a debate!
> 
> Please lets all get along and remember...WE are all in this TOGETHER!!!:)
> 
> now.....HUGS girls!:)

Well said Gabs!! This thread is for all input and we are greatful BUT no one ever knows what is right not even DR's get it right....so we all just have to keep our PMA up and try the best we can!!! But to have spiteful comments made is just childish and I don't appreciate it from anyone, we are all adults going through a difficult time not high school bitchy girls so if you cant play nice then dont pplay at all ok :D


----------



## Jai_Jai

Gabs ur not trying?? yeh u prob will get PG this month then :D lucky u

Ashley I know exactly how your feeling!! I too have had a few bumps in the road and DF was too tired to :sex: on OV day and now I just feel rubbish about it all :( I am soo annoyed at him :rofl:

How is everyone else doing??

I have the internet but its being rubbish the wireless is not workin so i have to sit on the floor connected to the hub GRRRRRRRRRR!!! better than nothing i guess but still very annoying!!!

How was everyones weekend?? Anyone got there tree yet?? I came home on Friday and it was there :D a wreath on the door and mistletoe hung above our bed!! it was lovely but i turned around and said - if u think that mistletoe will get me to have :sex: with you, you have another thng coming :rofl: (after he was too tired to :sex: I said dont think your having any off me for the next month :rofl:)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

We put our tree up yesterday, gosh was that difficult with an almost 2 year old...LOL here I was thinking how much fun it would be and he was just terrible, he took everything off the tree after I would put it on, grr!!! I'm sure he was having fun but I didn't appreciate decorating the tree 5 times over. :rofl: I don't like doing it to begin with! I also started making sugar cookies, chilled the dough over night and will bake them when I get home tonight, was really looking forward to decorating them with ds as well but now starting to have second thoughts! :muaha:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls, 

How was your weekend? 
How was dinner with the folks R? 
Sounds like your DS had a ball undecorating the tree!

Gabby, again I am sorry that your DH and you are having a few bumps but you are such a wonderful person I hope he has sorted thing out with you already and as you say you probably will get your little bean this month because of the bump :)

Ashely, have you spoken to your nurse yet today? 
What a pity there is a two week waiting list to see your gynea.

I must be very greatful that I have my FS's mobile number and can call him if I have an emergency, which I did last month when AF arrived at 7pm on a Wednesday evening. Well to me it was an emergency, I was devestate!!!!! 
I am glad he has a very good sense of humour and a ton of kids so he gets it!!

Jenna, what a pity about your slow connection but it probably means we have about the same speed, mine is also aweful, the refresh rate is horrid at home.

Has anyone heard from Lea? I hope she is okay.

Liyana, you lucky girl, your ticker says only 5 days till testing.

I think the earliest I could think to test is next week Thursday but I am not feeling very lucky at the moment. If the witch arrives I am going to take a leaf out of Ashely's book and hit the gym big time, well for the two weeks until the IUI.

Jenna & Sara, have you two settled into your new homes?

Sarah, if you pop past the thread, I hope you enjoy the festive season study break.


----------



## srm0421

Hey gals, I have been trying not to post on here for the last few days because I was thinking I was Ovulating. FF says I am 3 DPO but I am not holding out hope after all the problems last time so I am just being cautiously optimistic. 

R- sounds like you had a day that you can tell him about later on. My mom said she used to put all the breakable ones way up high and let us decorate what we could reach. I wish she had taken pictures though because she said we would decorate the entire bottom half of the tree since that is all we could reach and each year the decorations got higher. :rofl: We have not gotten ours yet. Still trying to unpack all our crap. I never want to move again it is ridiculously tiring and annoying. 

Gabs- how are you doing? Hope your bumps get patched up quickly. It will all work itself out, I am sure it is nothing too big for you two to handle. Good luck.

Debs- So how is your month? I see you can test soon, good luck. I think that AF arriving counted as an emergency, I would have called too. Thankfully your FS is very understanding. 

Ashley how are you, I hope you O soon, If I did O then my dang body waited until CD 38. Wow what kind of craziness is that huh? Hope you don't have to wait that long.

Jai-Jai- Sorry your connection sucks right now but at least you can come on, I swear I have withdraws when I can not get on her. :rofl: A true sign of an addict. 

Everyone else, where are you at? How is your month going and Hope your Holidays are starting off great.


----------



## sarahncliff

hi everyone
I've had one amazing weekend - had a feeling all last week that this weekend was going to produce good news - had a little bit of spotting during the week and did a test yesterday morning and got :bfp: - screamed so loud and had to get my other half to confirm that there actually were 2 lines!!!!
raced to tesco and bought 2 digi tests just so I could actually see it in writing and got another :bfp:
I'm hyper!!! going to the docs on Wednesday, this is my 1st and very new to me.
On a note to everyone that's trying, hang on in there - its been 14 months since I stopped contraception and we had an appointment for fertility tests on Jan 6th. 
lots of love and :hug: to everyone out there


----------



## sarahncliff

sorry folks, I posted in worng area!!!


----------



## 1stbaby

well today was not a big help for me. I woke up at 5:30 am, I usually temp at 7 and I had to pee so bad I could not stay in bed when i temped then it was 97.5 again, then i used an opk it was neg and went back to bed till 7, this time my temp was 97.8. I have used the bathroom before in the middle of the night and it usually doesnt affect my later temp so we will c what tomorrow brings. I am having ov pain again today and c cm. I dont know whats going on but i called my dr and i am waiting for her to call back. I think its safe to say i will be going in for blood work either way because i want to know if i ov. Dh and I have been bding anyway just cause he still wants to, but we are not doing the traditional bd anymore so that its easier on me haha , hey anythings better than nothing. I wont see him tomorrow so that will give us both a break until Wed night. I think I ov but i dont know why my temps would be so wacky. did i didnt i.... on a different note, dh and i got frisky yesterday and since then my right nipple hurts so bad, like hurts! I yelled at him this morning because its still hurting and we did an exam and all looks fine! Wonder what thats about.


----------



## 1stbaby

by the way we put our tree up after thanksgiving and its bringing some cheer to our home. I hate waiting for the dr to call back. i am thinking about going to the gym today, but Dh didnt want to this morning as he would have been rushed for work, and since he is gone i just want to lay around in my pjs! I made hot apple cider yesterday and this morning it is so good and not bad for you too!


----------



## Jai_Jai

hey yeh at least i can get on!!! its annoying though!! our xmas tree is so bare and looking sorry for itself - i have invited ma and pa round for dinner and mulled wine tomo so they can help me decorate it :D setlled in almost get our sofa in 10 days :dance:


----------



## 1stbaby

Ok so i finally talked to my dr! She said to come in for blood work tomorrow, so i have an appointment at 1:30 fo that. She said that it is possible for the vitamins to have affected the opks because they are so sensitive, but that they would not have affected ov. She said she is unsure about my temps but not to get down on myself that it is still very possible I ov and my chances are still good to get pg. I feel better about it but I still am doubtful about if I ov or not. O well at least I will know by Thursday about the blood work results.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Good Luck with your appt tomo!!! Let us know how you get on - i will have u in my thoughts xxx


----------



## 1stbaby

Every day brings a little more excitement for me with my cycles, I tell ya, I cant wait until this one is over. I got a pos on my opk today and i am not even going to see DH today! I wont see him till tomorrow night so hopefully thats good enough! We bded enough to where i think there are still swimmers there in case, but hopefully i will get another pos tomorrow and tomorrow night will work even better. I am still going for the blood work today because since this is so late for me to be ov I want the dr to fix it anyway haha. We will see what happens. If this is not my cycle then its just not my cycle. I am in a very good mood for a couple of reasons, I got a coffee today haha, and I got a very large bonus from my 2nd job yesterday and DH and I are going to be able to go to Vegas after all! I cant wait. I am going to they gym with DH tomorrow night and I am going to look so good when we go! And if I am pg by then, then we may change our destination, but at least I can go on a vacation! My boss at my other job wants to talk to me today, makes me kinda nervous but i will update you around 1 when i am finished haha. Well gotta go to the bank and stuff but things are getting a little brighter for me. O and my friend had to go to the hospital the other night she is 6 months pg, she thought her water broke, it didnt but she was so swollen and stuff, they diagnosed her with preclampsia, and diabetes. I wish she would take care of herself better, but i am so glad everything is ok.


----------



## Jai_Jai

good luck!!! hope ur friend is ok too. sounds like you hava had an eventful day xxx


----------



## 1stbaby

yes today was eventful, blood work is done, meeting is over, and finally one job is over, the next one starts in 3 hours. haha i get a little break with my dogs and cat, dh is at work, i wont see him till tomorrow night. still having c cm, just slightly though, so i am so confused about the whole pos opk and no temp raise or drop, maybe i wont ov at all this cycle we will c, af is due on monday so we will c what it brings me, at least the blood work will be back and i wil know before that.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ok so where the hell is everyone in here?? Its so quiet lately, I don't like it! :sulk: Ashley you seem to be up down and all around, gosh I hope you get good news from the doc...strange that you wouldn't ov....hope it gets figured out for you soon hun.

I woke this morning with a sore throat and that is always how I start to get ill...I can hardly wait! Both dh and ds have had nasty coughs. I have my scan tomorrow morning....getting excited!! I had a strange dream last night, put my hand on my belly and a little hand pushed me off, I looked down and my belly was see-through, I got to see all of the baby including a little penis...uh oh could it be another boy??!! Time will tell I guess.


----------



## 1stbaby

I know I am up and down and up and down, its crazy. I got another pos today on opk, I guess i am going to ov today or tomorrow. It was super dark like I am used to and my temp went up. So that is good I guess. I didnt get to bd yesterday so that makes me sad. We will get a chance tonight so hopefully thats enough. The blood work is useless now though.


----------



## 1stbaby

Very excited about your scan tomorrow !! :)


----------



## Gabrielle

Hello ladies! No i havent been avoiding you! My computer has a virus and hubby says CANT GO ON........well i cant take it anymore...had to come on! :) We seem to be doing better at the moment...but our problems are not fixed and i think we may need a little bit of help. yes we can pretend its all good and be happy but in the back of my mind i know thats not right! we are workng at it and yes im sure we will be fine...we've been through all you can think of!!!! I have no idea if i o'd yet or going to or what...haha. I havent had much ewcm, did a few opks here and there and they were positve on ummm Friday?.....but that was cd12???....so idk...we've bd every other day since af left so i guess will see! I think i have a uti though...which totally sucks! 

How are you all doing? I dont have much time to read all your posts....but i am so excitied lots of you girls are in the 2ww!!! 
Everyone try to update me that would be awsome! Miss you girls and thanks for thinking aobut me!!!:)


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Ladies,

Gosh is this tww long or what. Since I don't think this will be my month I wish AF would hurry up and arrive so I can go to gym and try and lose a bit of wait before Christmas.
I doubt I will, but it would be good to at least try.

Ashley did you and your hubby go to gym last night? My hubby hates the gym, luckily bding probably helps a bit!!!!

Gabby, I am so happy that things are improved. I hope it continues to and that you get the happiness you deserve.

Rhonda, :woohoo: scan tomorrow :happydance: I can't wait for you to post the pic :)

Nothing really to report this side, gosh this waiting is excremely dull. 
No idea when AF will show up, I am guessing anywhere between Monday and Friday next week.

Is anyone due to POAS? I miss it so much!!!! Come on girls, we need a :bfp: in our thread.


----------



## Gabrielle

Alittle update...i just poas b/c i was like hmmmm maybe...and it was super dark...an OPK that is..hehe....so def going to o in the next day or two....we bd and we'll see what the rest of the week brings...hubby really wants a baby..lol idk but just thought i'd let you know im in with a chance .....LUV you girls!


----------



## HatterasSarah

hey y'all! I havent been able to get on much bc I've been busy with exams, but I want y'all to know that I think about y'all all the time!! 

Is anyone POAS soon? I'm so anxious to find out if we have any BFPs!!

R, I can't wait till your scan tomorrow!! I bet it's going to be so amazing for you and dh!!


----------



## srm0421

Hey gals well my temps are lowering again so I did not O when FF says, they still say I did O but I do not believe them, I just want AF to show up and let me start over with a good cycle, is that so much to ask for? I think not.
R so excited for your new scan. Good luck let us know how it goes.


----------



## msTwiggy

Hi ladies!!

OK i can't be long as I've been super busy!! I'm sorry to have been out of action for quite some time. Right now I'm busy preparing for tomorrow and saturday's event. I have to conduct a programme for 200 10-11 year olds on both days!! LOL!!

Anyway, I've got to get going now. Have to brief about 30 volunteers on what to do, so I'll pop by again saturday evening ok! :D

Hugs to all of you ladies!!

p/s : I'm praying that AF doesnt show up this round. According to FF, she's due on Friday!

:happydance: *chanting* I AM PREG NANT I AM PREG NANT *chanting* :happydance:

Luv you ladies!!


----------



## 1stbaby

I am so excited for you! I cant wait to see your :bfp:! I wish I were that far in my cycle! Well it is confirmed in my mind *not on FF yet* but I know I ov either yesterday or day before. I am almost pos it was yesterday though as todays temp went even higher and I got the darkest opk yet. Good thing DH and I got busy yesterday haha and this morning since I wont see him until Saturday night now. Well I will let everyone know what my dr says today about the blood work, but I already know what she is giong to say, still I hope she has something to make me ov sooner. We will see. I have only had c cm ever, so DH wants me to use preseed again next cycle. I told him I wanted to stop using any tools but since we didnt get to use it this cycle when I was ov, it didnt really count, may as well use it during the appropriate time frame next cycle. Then DH said are you going to temp, i was like no i am not temping or using opks, he said then how will we know when to use preseed... hmm I dont know. So he wants me to temp too. I dont know what to do now. We will see i guess.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Urgh! Ok get ready for a long bitch session girls...

Well I had the morning from hell...I swear doctors offices and me just do not mix!! I show up a little early for my appt as your suppose to, I had an 8:30 exam and a 9am ultrasound, well 8:30 came and went, they didn't get call me in until almost 9!! I was miffed big time! So sat and waited for 45 minutes, they messed up my appts...as your suppose to have your ultrasound first so they just forgot all about my 8:30 appt. Grrr!!! I get in there, everythings fine, then they take me over to get the ultrasound well I thought since it was still early in my preg that they would have to do a vaginal ultrasound...but tech said no your baby is up too high for that now. I said then I will need a full bladder?? She said yes, I obviously don't have a full bladder because I just had my pap and they made me empty it. She said well we'll try it without...no luck...so they sent me back to the waiting area for 40 minutes to drink lots and lots of water....then had to go back and get the ultrasound done again, and then go get my bloodwork done and I told work I would be back by 9:30-10ish (remember I lied and told them it was Brayden's doc appt) and I didn't get to work until almost 11!!! I am calming down some now but god really!! Get your sh!t together people!!! How frustrating! And on the other side of me is one unpatient husband because his thesis for college is due today and of course he's not finished so he's freaking out about missing all this time....man oh man!! Thanks for letting me vent, I feel a little better. Luckily work didn't freak out too bad, as all the bosses are gone for the day so I just sort of snuck in. Not sure if I will tell today or not, I was going to but probably should wait till the head honcho arrives first.

Oh the upside baby is good!! Heartbeat is still nice and high at 170bpm (come on baby girl!!!) :happydance: Got a new pic which I will scan in a bit and post on here. And they made my next ultrasound appt...for Feb 5th...which is when we will find out boy or girl...:yipee:!!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

mstwiggy glad you are back hun, was starting to worry about you!! 

Ashley great news that you are finally ovulating and you will have caught the egg!!! :happydance:

Sarah nice of you to drop by and check on all of us! Hope school is going well, must almost be time for your break right?

Gabby is ov too...well there, looks like you will all be right together this cycle. Hope you caught your egg too hun!

Debs when will :af: be due for you??


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ok here is the new baby pic...
 



Attached Files:







11w5d.jpg
File size: 85 KB
Views: 16


----------



## 1stbaby

awwww how exciting i love it~!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

awww :hugs: Rhonda!!! they are idiots - hope DH got his thesis in on time too!?! Baby looks beautiful already :D so excited for you!! she looks like she is lying on her back with her arms behind her head (although I know clearly not as yet but its cute anyhow) xxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Jenna love that "it" is a "she" :rofl:


----------



## 1stbaby

Grrr! So DR didnt call today, so mad... I called and talked to a nurse, I was like I just want my results, the nurse said well your results are in and I will give the dr the message to call you, yet no call! I will call first thing in the morning and see what the dr says. Also a little frustrated with DH but I think its really cute at the same time, i want to stop using opks and temping, DH said but I think if we can get it all right at the same time those things come in handy and i really want to use the preseed again, it can only help right? which he is right, but i wanted to just relax, but now that i am ov so late in the cycle i am thinking how else will i know unless i temp and do opks... :muaha: i dunno....


----------



## srm0421

Wow so exciting, Come on :bfp: Mrs twiggy needs to join R she is so lonely all by herself. 
R baby looks good
Ashely looks like you should get your cross hairs tomorrow. 
As for me I did not O still waiting to see what is going on, I do not want to take provera again but will wait to make that decision until after the new year.


----------



## msTwiggy

Hi all,

I've just finished a 5 hour session with 140 kids and i'm almost drained!

Unfortunately, my v decided that it's time to leak, so yeah that darned :witch: is here for me. right on schedule too. crap crap crap.

:cry:

i dont know what i'm doing wrong. *sigh*

R,your baby pictures are all I look forward to :hugs:


----------



## msTwiggy

Was listening to the song So Close by Jon McLaughlin, and when he sang the part

So close to reaching that famous happy ending
Almost believing this one's not pretend

i thought to myself, damn, that's how i feel right now


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

aww mstwiggy I am so sorry that the dreaded :witch: found you again...I wish I had all the answers and could just instantly give you all your Christmas :baby:!! Don't give up hope, good things come to those who wait right? PMA!! Lots of :hugs: for you!!!


----------



## HatterasSarah

Hey y'all! I finished my exams yesterday!! I'm so friggin happy to be over with this semester!! I got a 3.2 this semester, which is fine with me...I thought I'd do better, but I really started to slack off at the end. I don't know why, but I lost a lot of motivation!! 

mstwiggy--I'm sorry that stupid :af: got you. i promise, she wont show up one of these days soon!!

deb--I'm glad that you O'd this month!!!!!!!!!!! you did the cd 21 test, right? how did it go???

gabs--I think tony and I are in a similar situation as you and your hubby. but, we don't have sex as much as y'all. if we got pregnant, we'd be happy, but we're perfectly happy not getting pregnant! it all depends on how we're feeling about each other around ovulation time haha!

r--I LOVE your beautiful little baby (girl) that you've got cookin' in there!! I'm so sorry your doctor's office experience wasn't good...I was going to ask you about it on facebook (bc I saw your status), but I just figured I'd come here and read about you! I hope the next one is better.

jai--HOW ARE YOU!! I haven't talked to you in forever!! what CD are you on? How much did you BD this month? did you do any opks? 

1stbaby--did you get your results girl? I hope it's good news!!!!

I just wanted to say, for the record, that I appreciate ALL information that the girls bring to the table on here. I think we are all different, and even though you can sometimes find 100 different answers for the same question, that doesn't mean any of those answers are better than the other. I welcome all info with an open mind, so I hope that when I post (which will definitely be more often now), you all don't hold back anything you want to say. I hate that this thread got sort of ugly, but I just wanted to throw that out there.


----------



## Gabrielle

Sorry Witch got you MsTwiggy....here's to a NEW YEARS BFP!!! GOOD luck hun.

WEll ladies heres the scoop....my opk was negative on cd 15(monday) and then i didnt do one tuesday...and did one on wednesday cd 17 it was positive, cd 18 super dark...and cd19 negative...... so we bd on cd 14,16....and ummm thats it..? DOnt think i'm in with a chance eh?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

oh yes Gabby you are def in with a chance...and a very good chance for a girl too!!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks Rhonda....and So Glad baby is doing well!!! HOPE its a girl! Gosh you get to find out soon enough!!!:) yay!!! .

One thing though...i didnt have really any ewcm this month...just some watery...thats werid....must be stress.


----------



## 1stbaby

Good luck girls! Glad everyone is here and doing well, so sorry MsTwiggy, that stupid witch, but just think with every month you are out, the closer you are getting to your bfp! Idk what in the hell is going on with my cycle this month! Can anyone figure it out for me! I left the DR a message this morning, she will call today with the results. They got in yesterday around 4 and she didnt have time yesterday, so she will call today I am pos. I just dont know what is going on, luckily DH and I have had the chance to BD a lot this cycle, but I just want to be in the tww and I dont even know if I am ov or what! It is so annoying! My temps are all over the place!


----------



## HatterasSarah

Gosh 1stbaby! That just stinks! I hope they figure out whatever is going on with you! I don't think charting is an exact science at all...as I said in a PP, everyone is different. I'm still hoping for good news for you!!

Gabby, was your CM watery around CD 18? I usually have watery a few days after O. Didn't you get a pos earlier in your cycle too? 

Gosh, wouldn't it be awesome if we just knew all of this stuff and didn't have to to all these tests/temps and such?


----------



## Gabrielle

It was watery a few days before cd 18 yes....and umm i thought they were postive on cd 12 but they werent they were ALMOST positive...the last two days were SUPER dark! But its just surprising b/c i normally get ewcm alot of it too...i havent had much that i noticed this cycle.

Just got a call from the dr.....MAJOY UTI.....gosh i KNEW it...it hurts so bad! I hope it doesnt turn into a kidney infection!.


----------



## srm0421

So sorry the witch got you Mrs twiggy, 
Gabby sorry about the UTI, sometimes we only get a little but of EWCM and it could be high up there so you don't really see it. hope you guys caught the egg.
1st baby- look at my chart where FF says I Oed, our temps look similar and I do not think I Oed but now that you have it I hope we both did and both get to join R soon. 
Sarah Hey my sorority sister :rofl: glad you are done with school for now and enjoy your break.


----------



## 1stbaby

Yeah I hope we did too! I just want to know whats goin on, I really have no explination as to why it took so long to ov, the only thing I can really blame it on is those vitamins. i wont be taking those next cycle that is for sure. I am going to just use preseed and temp, Dh wants me to use the opks again too, which I might because how else will i really know when to use the preseed since my cycles are all crazy! I hope I dont have to go through this again though and we can all get our bfps soon!


----------



## HatterasSarah

Gabby, that's so strange to have surges so far apart. I thought you were only supposed to get dark lines (whether "positive" or not) around the time you O. Maybe you're Oing twice a month? I know it seems weird, but I've heard its (rare but) possible. 

Sara, OMG I'm kickin butt on sorority life!! I've been buying brownie points through paypal, so my funds never go low hahaha. I'm such a cheater!! All these girls keep getting pissed because I attack them constantly. Hence why I've been burned/depressed and all that stuff so much haha!! I love that we're sisters!!

1stbaby, do you think you're not Oing? Or do you just not know when you're Oing? If you think you're Oing and just can't pinpoint it, I would just BD everyday with preseed. I don't know your BD schedule though, so you may already be doing that! I cant wait to hear the results!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabby the cycle I got pregnant I didn't have ewcm either, just wet watery stuff the day I ovulated...so don't loose hope girl!!! Sorry about the UTI that sucks, I'm sure the doc has you of meds now so you should be feeling better soon, drink lots of cranberry juice!!

Oh I forgot to tell you girls, I posted my latest pic on in-gender and they have a section for girls to post their 12 week scans where they can guess the sex of the baby based on the nubs...don't ask me I don't know much about it other than a girls is flat and level with the spine and a boys is at a slight up angle from the spine, anyways I've had 13 girls guess on mine and all said GIRL!!!! I'm trying not to get my hopes up as its not a definate but its something cool to go by, and I can't help think that my baby's HB is 170 too so its a good possiblility right? Gosh I hope so!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1stbaby

awww that is so cute! I really hope it is a girl too! Gosh I cant wait until i am that excited about something! 

So dr finally talked to me after i called again today because she had not called yet. So my progesterone was obviously very low, too low to have ov. it was like 0.5 or .05 whatever, and so dr said to keep using opks, i told her i was using them and i am ov now, or did yesterday or today, so dr ordered blood work to be done next friday. I am not going to go since insurance does not cover it agian and its a lot of money i am just going to go off the fact that i am indeed ov on my own who knows when so just bd like hell every month. i am giong to order the preseed thats not pre packaged so dh and i can use it every time like sarah suggested. this way i dont need to opk or temp. maybe i will temp though since that is free haha. tryin to ween myself completely is hard. so we will see what this month brings and if nothing, just keep bding...


----------



## srm0421

Well I am confused too Ashely, i just took an OPK and it was positive. i hope i am Oing soon or about to or what but i will be taking one everyday for the next two days. I only bought 3. I don't know what is going on but I plan on :sex: tonight and tomorrow and the next day and maybe even the next day just to be sure :rofl:


----------



## DebsHopeful

What an awesome picture R. Sooooo exciting.
I will pm you now :)

Hope you all have an awesome weekend.

Running out with DH for breakfast so will catch up properly later.

Main reason for logging on was my friend Maz went for IVF a couple weeks ago and she just got her BFP, how amazing is that. 
First time. Let's hope we get lots of them in this thread this month.

PS: No idea when AF is due because I don't know if I did ovulate or if I did when I was. Very annoying.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Rhonda it is a good sign as at 12 weeks over here they can tell u the sex if u want!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

will write longer later gals - am currently flooded in my village so cant get into work which sucks as i wont get paid and i am skint as it is :(


----------



## 1stbaby

well ladies my temp went up this morning as i expected it should so i think i ov yesterday. i got another pos opk today, i think i will start getting neg tomorrow or the next day i hope. i usually only get 5 pos so guess it should be soon. i hope we caught the eggy this time even thoug my cycle is insanely long this time.


----------



## srm0421

ok so First congrats on Oing, hope you caught the egg and have good news in 2 weeks. Secondly I got another positive but my temp dipped, do you gals think I might O today? I only have one more OPK so I might use it tomorrow and get more tests to keep testing.


----------



## srm0421

Debs that is great news about your friend, so exciting and will be even better when you get to join her. 
R- I really think that with 170 HB you are having a girl, only a little while longer to wait to find out. i can not believe how fast the time went you are already out of 1st tri right? WOW, one of us will join you before you deliver I promise that.
Jai Jai- that really sucks about the flood and loosing out on money sorry you have to deal with it and miss out on work. Hope everything else is going good.


----------



## Jai_Jai

i think i got a :bfp: today..............its so faint but DF can see something too!! gonna test tomo and see what happens I am so excited but I know I shouldnt be ust yet - it could be an evap........I just had to tell you!!! xxx


----------



## HatterasSarah

Yayyy 1stbaby!! Hopefully you caught your eggy!!

Sara, if your temp dipped, I would think you already Ov'd. But, take the test tomorrow just to be sure. I hope you caught the egg too!!

and JAI JAI!!! OMFG! I'm hoping and praying that it was a BFP for you girlie!!!!!! YAYYYYY!!!


----------



## DebsHopeful

:wohoo: :yipee: Jenna, I really hope this is it for you.
I hope you are able to log on today and tell us the good news.
You will get to keep Rhonda company, excellent.

Sara and Ashley I hope you girls caught that eggie :)

Gabby, how is your UTI sweetie? I hope you are feeling better.

Great to be seeing more of you Sarah and congrats on your score.

Lea! Lea! Where are you?!

Liyana I will be joining you soon. I think AF is on her way, I just hope she waits until Tuesday otherwise my IUI will fall on a Sunday and the Sperm Clinic isn't open on a Sunday, that will be a bugger.


----------



## Jai_Jai

well ladies I did another IC today and there was nothing, bt i saved my FMU and went to the shop and bought a FRER and I got a :bfp: :yipee: i am so excited :dance: nervous as hell but oh my god :wohoo: Rhonda :D we did it!!!! love u all girls u have all been so supportive.

Debs - why do you think witch is coming? no chance of natural this month??

Gabs - How are you and DH?? hope ur ok

Sarah - great to hear from you - I have 2 exams next week one tomo eeeeeeeeek!!

Liyana - sorry witch got u, how u feeling now? PMA ok it will happen next month well this month!!

Lea yes where are you??

Sara thanks - yes was a pain will have to work another day to make up for it all!!! how u feeling? I think u prob did O yday did u :sex:

Rhonda - any ms yet?? eeeeeek i am on my way over!!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Gabrielle

OMG OMG OMG>......JENNA! Thats sooooo friggin exciting...now im wishing we would have tried this month...:(...totally happy for you!!!!!!! HUGS


----------



## Jai_Jai

but i thought i was totally out so there is still a chance hunny :D xxx


----------



## 1stbaby

WOW Jenna! I am so thrilled for you! How many months have you been ttc? I am so excited for you! Why did you think you were out this month? Do you temp or use opks? 


Well ok so I have lots of c cm again, this is usually a sign of af for me, as last month I got c cm every day after ov till af showed, I guess i am out then.


----------



## Jai_Jai

well i came off contraception in May but things didnt really get underway straight away as i had a lot of probs with bleeding etc. This was our 4th proper month but I didnt use anything this time round well I temped from CD16 but not before and i didnt use OPK's or preseed this month just natural and unstressed really so thats cool i dunno even when I OV'd....i jst started temping to see what my temps would do I think I OV'd when FF says but still unsure....u might still be in hun as I got ccm alot before and I have loads now!!! so dont give up hope and i am praying for you!!!

I didnt think I was in as I didnt have any symptoms although looking back think i had more than i thought but just chose to ignore and not obsess - its obviously worked so i would reccommend relaxing and not obsessing!!!?!?! xxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:wohoo: <----this is me right now running around my living room!!!! And Tim thinks I have lost it! :rofl: OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!! Jenna see I told you!!!!!!!! Holy Crap I am so beyond excited right now, eeeeee!!!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: I can't even type my excitement, you should just see my face right now...aww hun I am so excited for you and Jos, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs: & :kiss: (and some more of this :wohoo:)


----------



## 1stbaby

Do you have a link to ff? I dont see it, or did you not post it up here this time? I hope i am still in, thanks for the pma! Congrats again!


----------



## Jai_Jai

awwww thanks Rhonda sooooo much!!! :hugs: I know I have a stupid grin on my face although its not properly sunk in now!! so preg buddy we are in 1st tri together, albiet for about a day but hey :D now u know how i felt when u got ur :bfp: :yipee: :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Jai_Jai

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/23776a here we go!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I will be in the 1st tri for another week so yay we are still in it together!! :happydance:


----------



## Jai_Jai

i am nervous do i just go over?? where do i go i am confused :blush:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Yes just go on over to 1st tri, there is a section for you to announce your BFP!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey jai jai...did you check your cp at all? .....so as far as i see you only bd around two days before o?.....


----------



## msTwiggy

JENNA!!!!!!!!!! :bfp: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! OH WHAT JOY!!!! you're our first christmas BFP!!!!
i'm so happy for you!!!! :hug:

I'm gathering all that baby dust you've dropped along the way!! LOL!!

Here's praying that the rest of us who dont make it this round will be able to get some good news in the first month of 2009!!

Err.. wait.. am i currently the only one with AF right now? Oh bother.. heheh..


----------



## DebsHopeful

:yipee: :wohoo: So excited Jenna for you and your DH. 
Less stress is definitely the way to go, now if only we could all figure out how to do that :rofl:
You have pretty much always had a cycle quite close to the 28 mark and I think bding as much as you did right in the middle of your cycle and not when those OPKs say you are ovulating probably helped a ton.
I hope you three have a happy, healthy and sticky 9 months!

Ashley I see you temp stayed up, that is excellent news, hope it stays there. Do you know when you will test?

Gabby are you going to test? When are you expecting AF?

AF didn't show up yesterday but still feel like she is on her way. I don't really have any cm and I have a heavy feeling in my stomach. 
Any time between tonight and Wednesday would suite me because then my IUI will fall on a week day when both my FS and the Fertility Clinic are working. Bring on a January BFP and a Spring baby!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Thanks everyone yes the less stress thing is much better!!

Gabs - I dunno what my cp is i never really check it tbh as i just cant interpret it. yes according to FF thst when OV was so yeh 2 days before was when we last :sex: so pretty cool :D

Thanks Liyana :dance: dont be disheartened I have high hopes for you lol and just think ur close to a :bfp: cos ur at beg of cycle with lots of hope :D I cant wait for some of you to join me at Xmas :D best Xmas pressie ever!!

My only slight concern is keeping this a secret til Feb?? I am supposed to be going out with the girls on Sat, New yrs eve and plenty of times in between also my parents are over for xmas day.....not that I am an alcoholic or anything but when i go out or on special occasions i do have a few drinks!!!! boxing day is cool cos i will just drive and DF can drink so wont look obvious.....I think on Xmas day I may just say I am feelin fragile from the night before!?!? but I could have a bucks fizz eh so they dnt suspect or do i stay away totally?? aaaaah and i have no idea what to say to the girls i never drive or anything when we go out for the last 2yrs!!! they will know something!! aaaaaaaaaah its soooo cool :D I just wanna tell everyone but I dont at the same time plus DF defo wants to wait until 12 weeks.....at least I have u guys to go through it with espesh seeing as ur the ones who have supported me so much in the process THANK YOU :hug:


----------



## Gabrielle

Well girls if i go with oing last thursday.....that would make af due on XMAS>.....:( Please i dont want her to show on xmas....

I may test on the 24th...because if i was pg i would tell EVERYONE>..lol i never wait i tell people right away...:)


----------



## 1stbaby

Well my temp went up again, so I think tbh i ov 3 days ago because of that dip so ff says i am 6 dpo i think i am only 3. Idk when af is due since my cycle is on cd 29 now or something, and my lp always differs..... we will just have to wait till she either shows up, or i make it to 14 dpo then i will test. or if af is not here on xmas i may test then, that would be close enough. well fx here! no symptoms or anything so i dunno with this wacky cycle if it will be good or not.


----------



## srm0421

OMG OMG i can not believe I missed this, I had a very busy day yesterday after getting back from helping my friend I had a Birthday party to go to and see the girls I was rasing, thankfully their father was not there since he is the one that physically abused me and caused me to loose the baby before Sebastian. Too much drama but I am so excited for you Jai-Jai, I can not believe it, I am so excited you get to join R and if you have to keep a secret this is the best one to have. Good luck and hope the Bean does not make you too sick, then it might be a little obvious what is going on with you.

I think I might have Oed Yesterday, had a big dip and EWCM but if I did I do not know how well I am in for a BFP. We had :sex: yesterday but the day before were unable to, I had to go 45 mins away from my house to stay with my best friend to help her with a slumber party for her daughter, her husband was supposed to be there but got a hair up his butt and left her all alone so it was a sacrifice I had to make. Honestly though if I did O and AF does show I will be ok because at least I know things are working properly and next month is mine. Plus Jai-Jai being PG makes me feel ok about not leaving R alone one more month. SO excited I can not even explain how happy I am.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ashley I don't know to much about temping but I would say you ov either Friday or Sat. So yay!!! Hope you got enough bding in.

Sara my god girl I was so sad to read your post, I can't imagine going through what you've been though, I am so sorry hun!! Glad you didn't have to run into that jerk yesterday!!! :hugs:

I am so jealous, someone here at work had made a bagel with cream cheese in the office toaster, its all I can smell, and I want it!! I seem to be craving those a lot with this LO. I was so sad as I had to sit here and choke down my yogurt, lol...I'm sure its better for me anyways but it certainly doesn't taste better!!

Anyone else close to testing? I just love this time in your cycles, gives me something to look forward too!! love you all!


----------



## Gabrielle

R.....you said you didnt have any ewcm when you got pg??......i dont understand girls...i ALWAYS have lots of cm and all i've had this month is some stringy stuff last week and watery...but thats it? how come its not like it usually is?

Only symptom if thats what i should call it...is sore boobs and this stupid stabbing pain in my left ovary. Also the reason i think im not in with a chance is because the bd on cd 16...two days before the assumed o......i was on top and got up right away...:( so im sure all the spermies fell out.....idk why but i am soooo gutted today and keep reaing all this wonderful things about pg women and i just hate myself because i KNEW i would have a great chance if we would have bd like we planned...sorry girls


----------



## srm0421

R- thanks, I was glad not to run into him either but I am really close to his brother and his brother's wife, their daughter just turned 1 year old yesterday so I had to go and celebrate even if he was going to be there. My husband would have protected me if needed but the jerks brothers would have also not let him near me so I was not worried. It was sad to see the girls and know that I was raising them a lot better than they are being raised now Sadly there is not much I can do about it although DH hugged me when I was crying and told me he will steal them and we can all go live in Canada. Don't judge me though if you knew what they have been through because their mother and father are selfish drug addicts you would be plotting my escape with me. 
Sorry you did not get to satisfy your craving I remember how strong those are. Maybe plan for extra options throughout the day in case your breakfast does not sound good anymore.
Gabby- If I did in fact O yesterday and my LP is the same I am due for AF on x-mas too, somehow I don't think I was naughty enough to deserve AF for x-mas but we will see. :rofl: I mean if it not too much trouble Santa I will gladly take a BFP.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls,

Sorry to hear about your experience Sara, it sounds quite devistating. Hope things turn out for the best.

Liyana, you aren't alone any more. The :witch: got me this morning. 
I have an appointment with my FS on Friday to discuss what I am doing this cycle but unfortunately he will be away from the 25th up to and including the 28th December and for all I know I will ovulate in that time, but I am sure he has a back up I can go to. I will have to find out. I would be more upset then I am if I hadn't already been told that my chances of ovulating this month were slim to none, so I am okay. Been out with the girls all day having a few glasses of sparkling wine and making the most of the situation. Going to try and go to gym tomorrow as well, but this remains to be seen.

Who is up for 2nd place? Gabby, Ashley, Sara, Lea........


----------



## Gabrielle

I have BV and a UTI!.....grrrrr i know I'm out this month now! CRY

Debs sorry to hear witch got you....but glad you should be back in this round! Good luck babe!


----------



## srm0421

Debs sorry the witch got you, hope the break helps you have a happy holiday.

Gabs- Sorry you are having a hard time. hope it all clears up for you

I hope to have already Oed but am cautiously waiting it out.


----------



## 1stbaby

Debs sorry about the stupid witch, I am just curious, how is it possible to get af every cycle and not ov? I dont know much about that, although this month took until cd 26 or so to ov.. 

I think I ov on Fri as well 1cr8ivegrl, I am now only a few dpo, i have no symptoms yet, i wish i did, i really am hoping for a great xmas gift. I have been around pg women all day and it started to get to me, i was helping a girl with her baby shower as i am supposed to throw it with her mom, her sis is pg, and her sis in law is pg, this sucked. I feel like it was so easy for them, y is it so hard for others. These women are no better than me. If anything it should have been harder for them! I just dont get it.


----------



## msTwiggy

Jenna, I'm just still over the moon with your news, heheheh, hopefully you'll be able to keep it a secret like you want to! :D

Debs, oh bother, she got you too? It's ok, *high five* here's to another round of hopes and dreams!! :hugs: may we get our :bfp: this time around ey? Unfortunately DH will not be around on FF's forecasted ov day, so I'm going to have to :sex: as much as i can during the days before, hehehe.. plus i've bought myself a bunch of opk just to keep me occupied. not knowing anything last round was kind of getting to me.

Gabby, hope everything clears out for you hun!! take care ok!

Sara, sorry to hear about your past experiences, hopefully the children will turn out ok in the end.

Ashley, i know how you feel!! DH's husband got married 4 months after us and got pg the very same month, my cousin is pg as well, and so are a bunch of my friends who got married AFTER me! It's disheartening, really..

R, i'm all focused on joining you next year!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Good morning ladies!! Well I was a half hour late for work this morning because my mother-in-law didn't show up on time. I got a call from day care yesterday afternoon that ds had a 102 temp...yikes! So had to go pick him up, gave him some Tylenol before bed last night and he woke up fine, so far no fever, knock on wood...but day care has a policy that they can not come in the day after they have a fever, grrr!!! And neither dh or I could miss another day of work so luckily mil was off today and offered to come down and stay with him, so I really can't complain too much that she was late...but since its me, I will anyways :rofl: I made dh feel bad and he stopped and bought me a bagel with cream cheese so I am sitting here happy a clam eating it right now :mrgreen:

Debs sorry witch got you hun but you felt she was coming anyway so atleast you were not crushed this time. Hope your fs can work something out while he is away.

Gabby no I didn't have ewcm the month I concieved, just 1 day of wet cm

oh no my bagel is all gone :sad2:


----------



## srm0421

R- Sorry about the baby but glad he is doing ok now, I hate fevers with no other symptom because you have no idea what is going on. Sorry your MIL was late but understand your complaint still, hey you are PG you can complain about anything you want to complain about and anyone who disagrees better watch out :rofl: Glad you satisfied your little girls craving sorry it is already gone hopefully she will willingly take the yogurt now.


----------



## 1stbaby

hey srm- it looks like your temp went up again! i am sure you did ov now! that is great! i hope you caught the eggy! i wish we could all get our xmas bfps! hopefully my lp is longer this cycle but i am still convinced i ov on fri and not when ff says i did, which only makes me 4 dpo not 7.


----------



## 1stbaby

crazy thing with the opks though, they are not yet neg, they are a lighter pos like really so close to the control its hard to make a difference between neg and pos but they should have been completely neg by now. i only have one more left so we will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## srm0421

I hope I did O as for catching the egg if I did O I don't think I did but I will be ok, hey I will be able to drink on new years eve so it's not so bad as long as AF shows in a timely manner I will be ok. As far as your temps go if it was not for the pos OPKs I would say FF looks right but that dip on FFs 3 DPO is fishy. So when are you expecting AF according to your interpretation? I ran out of OPKs but would have liked to see if it was pos today or yesterday. Sounds like yours is trying to get negative though so hopefully tomorrow will be neg but if you are only 4 DPO then it is not really hard to believe they are still positive. Good luck.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Glad to see everyone is still in the running for the Christmas BFP. 

Liyanna and I will get ready for an early January BFP. I see we both have challenges what with Liyanna's DH being away and me having to rush back from the coast to have my IUI.

I haven't confirmed this yet. We will only be back on the afternoon of the 27th which will be CD12, so crossing my fingers I can go for IUI on CD13, better to get them in earlier rather than later.

Ashley, it is all really complicated. I have mild PCOS (polysitic ovarian sydrome), which in short means I don't ovulate every month, but this doesn't mean I don't get the visit from the witch. Some people get it really bad and they have extremely long cycles, struggle with weight issues and a whole bunch of other things. 
I am lucky that I only have a mild case and the only positive thing to come out of losing my son was that the pregnancy helped to sort my PCOS out about 80%. 
The way we know this is that when the FS used to look at my ovaries they used to look like a string of pearls and now they are all scattered which is wonderful, however it is still uncertain just how often I am ovulating. 

How are you feeling Jenna, any new symptoms?

R, how long do we have until the next bump picture?

Gabby, how are you feeling today? What CD are you now?

Sara, you poor thing this is such a long cycle of you sweetie. I hope it has a BFP ending!


----------



## srm0421

Well Debs I hope you get back in time to get your IUD and do not have to wait another cycle. Good luck. I know this is all because of coming off BCPs but it still makes me sad that things are not getting back to normal since august, last cycle was 77 days AF brought on by Provera but this time around I do not want to use provera, I want my body to do it on its own if that makes sense. 
R- I was wondering the same thing, when do we get another Baby bump picture?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

not for another week and a half or so, I take them every 4 weeks and want to take the at the same time I took all mine with ds so I can compare, so at 14 weeks you'll get to see the next....I woke up this morning so bloated, I look like I'm 6 months, eeekks!! I'm starting to scare myself, I can't wait till I get further along, I'm so afraid for someone to ask me how far along I am, if I say 12 weeks I know the look I am going to get :blush:

Yay Sara you finally ovulated!! And if you get your :bfp: this cycle you'll only have to wait another 10 days or so to find out! Anything they can do to shorten your cycle length? I would go mad not knowing when things were going to happen!


----------



## srm0421

Well since the means of these two long cycles is coming off BCPs I need to let nature take its course and allow my body time to get the hormones out of my system. I hope that by letting my body bring AF on with out the help of porvera then things will go back to normal. My usual cycle is O around CD 18-22 and AF or BFP 11-12 days after. So if my LP is still the same then I can test on x-mas morning but may get a false negative or test on the 27th or wait for AF. ALl of this depends on my temp staying up though so I do not know. Looking forward to seeing a new picture. Don't worry about your size, it is only different because you are having a girl this time.


----------



## 1stbaby

Wow it sure is snowing here! It looks so pretty from my window, Teddy and I are looking at it haha, DH just went to work *teddy is my shar pai-pug mix* and i have to go to work later but i dont feel like it. Its going to be a fun day though, I get to take a client to eat and to a movie so that is easy work i have to say. then i can come home and get all snug for the night. 

Well Debs thanks for the info, i didnt know there were differnet levels of pcos, my friend must have a more severe kind, she only gets af every 90 days or so, yet she got on provera and she is 6 months pg now, she is also on thyroid meds and had IBS and is very over weight. They are testing her for preclamsia and gestational diabetes now, which makes me so mad because i am very healthy, have normal cycles usually, and i am not pg. Anyway.....

So this tww is going so slow, i want it to be this weekend at least, and then i will have an idea whether af is coming or not. I think that dip sara, is way odd as well. I mean what is that, it could not be implatantion dip that is way too early, so i think i ov that day because it dipped. i usually only get 4 or 5 pos opks though, so i am just confused now. i dont feel pg, then again that could be ok right, I just feel like i would have more symptoms.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl: at Sara....I'm bigger this time because its a girl, hahaha!! I'm bigger this time because I'm still carrying extra weight from my last pregnancy, :dohh:

Ashley you are getting the snow I'm getting tomorrow...I hope we get enough so I can take ds out to make a snowman, he loves being outside and this is the first year he can go out and play in it since he wasn't walking last winter. He was very lazy and didn't walk till he was 15 months old!!


----------



## Vestirse

Just to add to Debs' comment, there are so many different levels of severity in PCOS because it is not just caused by just one thing. There is no one gene or any kind of mutation. It is actually many genes that work in combination to bring this about. My mother also has a mild case of PCOS like Debs. What we should always keep in mind is that PCOS is by no means a diagnosis of infertility and I'm sure you know this. My mom had all of us naturally and Debs is right, many women with PCOS who go through pregnancy once find it is helped their PCOS. I don't believe doctors know why this is though (Debs please correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## 1stbaby

Ok another question about PCOS, and if youre wondering why all the questions, I am just trying to rule out that i may have it. I dont think i do, but just curious i guess and wanting to make sure. I have read that multiple pos opks could mean pcos and as we see i have had 8 now pos in a row. i didnt know it was possible to have pcos if you get af regularly as i do. af always shows up every month, this month just later than usual but she is not here yet. if af shows up every month how would i know if i have pcos or how would my dr know to test for it?


----------



## srm0421

You sound like me Ashely, i was asking V if i have PCOS too. I think mine is just because of BCPs and getting the hormones out of my system but I had 3 in a row and if I still had more OPKs I would have been taking them too, she gave me a list of possible signs of PCOS and I did not have them but if you are really worried I think you should ask your Dr for tests.


----------



## Vestirse

Yes, multiple pos OPKs can signal PCOS, however, ovulation should not be associated with it and you should probably see a positive for most of your cycle, not just a certain period in it.

Can I ask what brand you are using? It could be a problem with the sensitivity level, or just a crappy brand. Lots of women have complained about the Answer brand and false positives.

The literature I have read says that more than three days of positives probably means your egg is having a little trouble popping off, but I took a look at your chart, and I see a sustained temp rise there. However, I'm wondering if a cyst could be the problem. NOTE: THIS DOES NOT MEAN YOU HAVE PCOS. 

Cysts are actually very common. During the follicular phase, many follicles develop on your ovary. Think of it as a competition if you will. Anyway, only one should pop off and the others should shrink back down. However, when a follicle doesn't shrink back down is when you get a cyst. Most cysts are nothing to worry about and usually disintegrate on their own in a cycle or two. Most women will have a cyst at one time or another. It's when they stick around that the problem occurs - and this is exactly what happens in women with PCOS - they get multiple cysts that stick around and this complicates things... a lot, especially when the follicles just all become cysts.

You can ovulate and have PCOS though! My mother had three children naturally. She was actually scheduled to go on clomid, but told her doctor she wanted to wait a couple more cycles and then she got pregnant with me.

Anyway, here are the questions I asked SRM:
- Are you hairy in places females would not normally have hair or anywhere unusual?
- Are you overweight, especially in tummy area?
- Do you get skin tags?
- Any family history of diabetes?
- Is it normal for you to have irregular periods?

These are some commonalities many women with PCOS share, but you do not have to have all of these signs to have PCOS. Women with PCOS are often insulin resistant (thus why I ask about the family history of diabetes). You can also have PCO without having PCOS!


----------



## 1stbaby

Vestirse said:


> Can I ask what brand you are using?
> - Are you hairy in places females would not normally have hair or anywhere unusual?
> - Are you overweight, especially in tummy area?
> - Do you get skin tags?
> - Any family history of diabetes?
> - Is it normal for you to have irregular periods?
> 
> 
> I am using the Answer brand, so that may be an issue, maybe i will try the more expensive brand next time, its just that my ov days vary so wide that i need a lot of strips.
> 
> No not hairy in unusual places, i am overweight a little but by no means obesse, my uncle has skin tags and my mom may have had one, i have one small one on my inner thigh i had it removed though and i have never seen another, my grandma has diabetes but my parents dont, and i have very normal periods. I hope maybe you can go from there with these answers, but i have to tell you it is normal for me to have cyst on my ovaries. I have had a few in the past 6 year I would say, but as far as i know they went away because i had an xray done to check and make sure. that was like 2 years ago though and it is possible i have another now.
> 
> Anyway my temp went up again so no af today, i still have no symptoms and i am feeling very out today, i dont think i will be getting a xmas gift from the stork.Click to expand...


----------



## DebsHopeful

I think Vestirse actually summed it up quite well. 

Only one point to add would be that when you go for your scan your follicles should be all spread out and of a particular size (not sure my self what that is) but they should not look like a string o pearls. A string of pearls is what happens when the majority or all of your follicles turn to cyctes indicating that you aren't ovulating. (just to be cautious, I am not a doctor but this is how it has been explained to me!!!!)

I had this but as I say they have started to spread out, expcept for last month after the clomid I got left with an extremely large cyst which is why my FS couldn't risk stimulating my body to ovulate.

I must say I have never heard or read anything my self to say that multiple OPKs could mean you have PCOS in fact more often quite the opposite, since with PCOS more often then not you don't ovulate depending on how badly you have it, but I could be wrong.

Vestirse is also quite right in saying a women with PCOS can definitely go on to have a baby with out help, but you need to catch the month when you are ovulating.
My little boy was concieved only with the help of IUI (Inter Uterine Incemination or Assisted Inception as it is often called). My best friend has very sever PCOS and she also concieved her little boy with just the help of IUI and in both cases obviously ovulation had to be confirmed first by our FS.

Ashley I am sure your body is just fine, see how this cycle goes, from looking at your chart I would guess you are already preggas.

Sara, I agree with ledding your body find its own rythym. When I came off the pill the first time when I was 22, AF dissappeared for 4 months. I then came off the pill for a second time when I was 23 and AF dissappeard for 8 months.


----------



## 1stbaby

i hope youre right and thanks for the info it helps a lot since my dr is not a big help.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

a neat site I stumbled across...may help some of you girls with questions or trying to figure out your cycles a little better, check it out!

https://www.pregnology.com/


----------



## Vestirse

DebsHopeful said:


> I must say I have never heard or read anything my self to say that multiple OPKs could mean you have PCOS in fact more often quite the opposite, since with PCOS more often then not you don't ovulate depending on how badly you have it, but I could be wrong.

Some women with PCOS have elevated levels of LH which causes OPKs to register false positives almost all the time. Not all women with PCOS have this though. It's such a complex syndrome, isn't it?


----------



## Jai_Jai

wow V - thanks for all that looks like you have really helped our girls on here!! It seems a very confusing and complex syndrome, but luckily you can go on to have babies naturally so thats always a plus. Ashley your chart does look very good - when will you test?

Debs - what date is your next IUI?? did u say the 13th?

I have been shattered this week - like totally exhausted, I have had cramps as well - really bad Monday in the middle of the night and at 6.30pm yday and today :( think little bubs is just getting all snug!! I am worrying a little though cos :af: due date still not passed really......I felt a bit sick today and get headcahes but apart from that not much. The one thing I have noticed is my tumy is harder and bigger ALREADY!!! (only noticed this as my tummy is super super flat, always been very lucky so maybe with my uterus swelling thats why?) My boobs are bigger and firmer too - always nice!!

How is everyone else?? If you have not seen it already I have a thread with a prize draw - OPK's preseed etc so if you want somethng put ur name down u might just be lucky!!!

Hope u are all having a good weekend!! - my nickname on my graduation sweatshirt is Jelly Belly :dance: will put up a pic when i get it through :D


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Yes I too am loving the bigger firmer bbs Jenna!! They will grow about 2 sizes larger by the end of your pregnancy. 1 size larger by the end of your 1st tri, so something too look forward to! Don't worry about the cramps hun, its all perfectly normal in early pregnancy, I had them a lot with ds, not much of any this time but this baby is strange as I have had not much of anything!! (if the stick didn't have 2 lines than I probably wouldn't think I was preg!) No m/s no sore bbs, nada, all I did was get very tired...so that's another reason I think this one may be another boy as your suppose to be very sick if your pregnant with a girl, or so they say! I was much sicker with ds so I don't get it! I love that I have someone to talk about pregnancy stuff with now!!! I can't wait for more of you to join us...who's testing soon...I am getting anxious!!


----------



## 1stbaby

Aww girls, i wish i were testing soon! i should test on monday if af is still gone since that is the longest my lp has been, but i am too nervous! i am going to wait it out till xmas eve. so wednesday it is if no af. one more week! i hope i am i hope i am! i dont feel it at all nothing what so ever of a incling that i am though. although i have heard some people have no symptoms it is just so hard to believe, i would think there would be something! hmmm o well.


----------



## srm0421

Well No O for me my temp went back down. I am just so sad over this excitement then let down that I don't even know if I want to worry about it right now. Sebastian is not sick yet (knock on wood) and this will be his first x-mas where he is old enough to understand what is going on and hopefully he will not be sick. The weather is real bad out here right now, we have low elevation snow and monsoon rain and it is freezing outside. Sadly we still have to get our tree since we were busy packing before now. I hope the weather clears up enough to let us get it. So yeah, I am too sad this happened again to get excited so for now I will not be saying anything about O unless I am sure I did. I think this just may be anovulatory so no O but when AF comes is another story. I will still be on here though sometimes.


----------



## Vestirse

1stbaby,
It is normal to have cysts and if they are disappearing on their own, I don't think you have to worry. My mother is currently having to be monitored because of a particularly large cyst that won't go down :( 

I'm not a doctor and I can't diagnose you nor say conclusively that you do not have it, but if you're worried about whether or not you ovulated, I think you did. This is the biggest problem most women with PCOS face when TTC - catching ovulation when it is successful. Your BD pattern looks awesome and I think you did! I don't think you could have missed it. If you did not ovulate, your chart would reflect this PCOS or not (ie no sustained temp rise which you have!). Fingers crossed for you hun!


----------



## Vestirse

SRM, I commented bout this on your journal, but want to tell you again how sorry I am that you're feeling so down. Have you thought about scheduling something with your doctor?


----------



## Jai_Jai

1stbaby said:


> although i have heard some people have no symptoms it is just so hard to believe, i would think there would be something! hmmm o well.

Hun!! I would never have tested if Daisy didnt tell me to!! I felt nothing pg related at all - still dont have huge symptoms!!! I really thought I was out babe so hang in there its not over until that pesky :witch: lands!! and she wont cos its christmas not halloween!! xxx


----------



## srm0421

No I am currently waiting for new insurance to take effect and am not going to do anything until after the holidays. I am going to be sad today and then tomorrow focus on Sebastian's X-mas. Thank you for being so concerned but I will be ok, I should have known things would not work out. Before I would O every month but it took me 1 year almost to the day to get PG then I would have a MC at 4, 5, or almost 9 weeks so when I met my husband and got pg after 4 months together I thought maybe I had those MCs because I was supposed to be with my husband and have our son. Having these problems makes me think I just got very lucky but things might not work out later on. I am done rambling and feeling sorry for myself, i promise to be in a better mood tomorrow.


----------



## Vestirse

Honey, take all the time you need. :hugs:


----------



## 1stbaby

so sorry srm for your bad day, i dont know much about your cycles but i still think it looks like you ov, is that possible even with the temp getting lower? i mean some women ov and their temps are still all over the place. i know i am not much help but we are here for you and you can come here anytime! i hope you feel better and hey, i want a drink right now so bad because of the hellish day i had and i have a worse one to come tomorrow, so have one for me! i dont want to risk anything but i know if af shows up, thats the first thing i am doing, and then i am going to the gym! gotta stay pos on the good things we have right now. 


jai jai- so really, no symptoms at all? nothing, not tons of c cm, no sore bbs, no metallic taste, no lower pains, no nose bleeds, no veins, no tiredness? none of these? well then in that case maybe i am still in! i just dont think so, i swear i didnt have any symptoms when i got pg until the day i tested so this is possible for me, but i was not looking then because it was an accident so i may have had them and not known. are you going to post anything in the big thread of symptoms? how many dpo did you test? 


thanks v- i know we bd a lot right, thats cause i have no clue when i am going to ov, and i would like to think how on earth would we have missed that eggy, but we bd like this every month and still have not caught it. we are newly weds haha, i just stop putting bd on the charts after i ov or else you guys would really wonder haha.


----------



## msTwiggy

Hi everyone, just to let you know that AF is packing up and leaving today. Here's to a whole new cycle of adventure!! LOL!!


----------



## 1stbaby

thats great! my temp dropped today even though i took it an hour earlier it still dropped a large amount, i expect af either today or tomorrow now. o well i will be starting a whole new cycle as well.


----------



## srm0421

I am sorry for your temp drop 1st baby, it could still rise tomorrow. your temps look ok still, I hope it jumps back up tomorrow. My temp could not even be counted because it was so clod in my house again that my temp was 96.9 because my husband stole me blankets. :rofl: Doesn't he know that is a big no no when I am trying to figure out what is going on? Well I feel better today, I think a lot of it had to do with the weather being crappy so today I refuse to be sad. My body will fix itself and I will get my BFP


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

LOVE your PMA today Sara! :friends: It is cold as ever here too...it was 9 degrees when I went outside to start my car this morning, brrr!! I have drank some hot chocolate and nothing will warm me today. Gotta love this time of year....grr :) I am taking a long lunch today to try and finish up my Christmas shopping as we have not yet bought for dh's family and our Christmas with them is this weekend...eee....nothing like waiting to the last minute :dohh: Everyone else is pretty much set, I will be glad when all this craziness is over with unfortunately it wont be until mid-Jan for me. But that's ok it will make the next month fly by and I want Feb 5th to come fast!! :happydance:

Mstwiggy glad :af: is leaving yay for the next cycle!!

I too did not have any symptoms to tell me I was pregnant...just the blue veins on my bbs which I don't remember getting at all with my last pregnancy so thought it was weird but knew that it might be a sign...so don't give up, I never got sore bbs either...they are definately growing :yipee: so I guess I am just not going to have them this time...and I'm ok with that!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oohh just noticed...only 2 more days till I start my 2nd trimester, woo hoo!!!! :happydance:


----------



## srm0421

Yeah R 2nd tri already. At least we gave you Jai Jai while you were still in first. I can not believe how fast the time has gone already, I will be PG with you I don't care if it is only 2 days we are PG together it will happen mark my words. I decided to have PMA because a sad attitude will not fix anything and my son deserves better than that. It took me a long time to get him and while I pray I do not have to go through any more MCs he was worth it so I know my next child will be worth this wait and confusion too. I am so excited for your next scan, they will be able to tell that you are having a girl by then right? I graduate Feb 1st and my husbands B-day is Feb 3rd Oh and super bowl plus and this is a little secret so don't tell anyone, I plan on being PG by then. :rofl: I know everyone says that but I still plan it so I don't care, if it does not happen we will cross that bridge when it comes. I still have a little bit of shopping to do too but thankfully I can go this weekend. Good luck do not freeze while shopping 9 degrees is awfully chilly we are still above 50 and I am complaining. :rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

Loving the PMA sara! You WILL be preggo in FEB.:)

Ash~dont give up yet..your temp didnt go SUPER low.....fingers crosed it goes back up!

Rhonda~ omg....2nd tri already??? EEK almost time to find out the sex...i think its a girl though!:) ;)

Debs~ how are you doing hun? Any new plans for this cycle?

Lyieana ~ glad af is out the door! what are you doing this cycle?

Lea~where are you??????????? We miss you!

Jenna~hows the pregnancy going?? eek! Any new symptoms?

Well as far as i go........my bladder infection is now a kidney infection..i have the chills, vomiting and back pain...on my second antibotic and nothings beeter...they may be admitting me tomrrow..:(......and i have to work tonight!!!!:(
Other then that....my symptoms are .........sore boobs, pain under my armpits(never had before.) and cramps but thats it. Also had almost positive opks the last couple of days...idk what that is all about...well testing monday most likely....but we'll see! i DOUBT this is it..but going to keep praying.


----------



## Nlytin

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Jai! Congrats on your :bfp: I'm so happy for you! 

Gabs, sorry to hear about your kidney infection, but do what you have to, to feel better. Get better soon and hopefully there is some good news at the end. 

Rhonda, I can't believe you will in 2nd tri in 2 days. Boy as the time flown.

Take care ladies.


----------



## Gabrielle

HEY lea.........what are you? how are you? Did you test yet? is af due tomorrow??????


----------



## 1stbaby

yeah i will have a better idea tomorrow on what is going on, if it goes lower af is on her way it tends to just get lower and lower until the witch arrives, ff says af is due tomorrow so wont know anything until then. fx though that my temp goes up but that has not happened yet for me so doubt it will now, no pma here, wish i had some.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Lea, Great to hear from you :)

Gabby you poor darling, what is going on. This just shouldn't be happening to you.
Why are you going to work? Surely you should be being pampered by your DH until you are 100% better. Imagine though if through all of this you get your Christmas :bfp: on Monday, that might make it all worth it!!!

I am seeing my FS tomorrow, so he can check my lining and the current state of my follicles, it will be CD5 so AF has just about packed up her bags. I am praying she has left the building by the time I see him at 4pm. He does an internal scan so it has be a bit messy in the past, I am glad I don't have his job.

I am on Gonal-F injections (FSH) and I am going to be taking Clomid from CD5-CD9 so should have lots (hopefully not too many) of healthy mature follicles.

I will then have an HCG trigger shot (this hormone acts like LH and kick starts ovulation so you are guarenteed to ovulate) and then 48 hours of the HCG trigger I will have the IUI. The dates for all this will be confirmed tomorrow but at this stage it would seem like it is going to be HCG trigger next Friday and IUI on Sunday which means I will be testing on Sunday 11th January 2009. 

PMA girls, we must find it. Perhaps we can all find a bit just knowing that Jenna got a :bfp: and there could still be a couple more otherwise next month there is going to be a whole hurd of them what with all the holiday bding :dust:


----------



## 1stbaby

well i am not getting my hopes up just yet, but my temp went up a very large amount today, i put in ff that i was sleep deprived and it made it an open circle, but its not that i didnt sleep, i just woke up about 4 times at random times. i got enough sleep though. so i dont know if this temp counts or not. o well. we will just have to keep on waiting, o how i love this never ending waiting game. funny i always make dh read the thermometer because i wear contacts and i cant see without them very well, so i hand it to him and this morning he said, "teeheeteehee, isnt it a good thing when it goes up" i was like aww how cute that he knows this stuff. i want to test tomorrow morning, i am such a chicken though i feel like i would be crushed if it was a neg.


----------



## Gabrielle

Well Ashley.....IM getting excited for you:) I really really hope this is it for you. Yes i think that the temp is fine to use, honestly i have taken my temp when i wake up and then i will go do a few things lay back down and take it again...and its the same temp! All i can say is it didnt go down and you are 10dpo, which is great! Your testing tomorrow yay.....im so anxious! I may be admitted at 11am today to the hospital for my infection so i might now be around.....soooo Good luck and I will pray you get a BFP!!!!!!:) Hugs


----------



## 1stbaby

thank you so much Gabs! I really hope this is it for me as well, i would love to give my nieces and nephews a cousin! I dont know yet about tomorrow though because i am so nervous, i know you can relate to that. I may wait until xmas eve if no af still. FF says i am 10 dpo i still think i am only 7 today, no way to really know though. I was supposed to go in for blood work today again, but i decided that was a waste of money. 

So I really hope you get better! Thanks so much for the pma, but i feel so bad for you, i wish you could just take meds and everything go away, how easy would life be then. At least with the hospitals help you should get better fast. :) I will be praying for you as well.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

YAY Ashley!! If I were you I wouldn't test just yet as this dip you had yesterday could have been implantation and it isn't until then that your body starts producing the HCG hormone so I would give it 3-4 days to build up then take a FRER!! Good luck hun, I'm getting excited!!!

Gabby good luck hun I hope everything goes good for you today and you can start to feel normal again, sorry your having such a tough time right now! :hugs:


----------



## 1stbaby

thanks, yeah i was thinking that too, plus i am too nervous! hey just a question for those that have gotten pg, i dont remember anything when i was in july as i was not paying attention, but did you have like a pulling feeling in the tww, or like a weird feeling in the lower tummy when you turned or moved a lot. idk, my body is playing tricks on me and then i have odd twinges down there every now and then. maybe af is just going to be really heavy and mean this month since its been so long without. i think i am just getting anxious now as yesterday i was deff out and now there is hope a little. i dont want to get jynxed though. hmm please god o please.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I didn't but I have heard of other girls getting something like that. All I got was mild period like cramps during implantation, Jenna did too.


----------



## 1stbaby

yeah i had those too in july when i was pg. i dont have that, but i didnt get that till 14 dpo then. thats when my bbs were sore too. thats why i tested on 15 dpo because those signs were so clear. i think its in my head though because i only feel something every now and again. like the past few hours i have felt nothing. this stupid tww is so long. but i have a good plan if i am not pg this time at least i get to drink new years eve! although i would much rather be pg. :)


----------



## Gabrielle

Im so upset .....girls you have to read my post about the infection..thanks


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Gabby, I left you a little message in your thread. https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...fection-grr-back-you-girls-going-freak-3.html

Good luck girls, I hope we have a couple more BFPs by the time I get back. 

Unfortunately I went to see my FS yesterday CD5 for my Linining & Follicle scan.
The scan showed that I didn't ovulate last month and that the large follicle I had left over from last month has now grown to 6cm. Damn PCOS.

I have been put on a strong BCP for one month to aggressively shrink the follicle since the progesterone last month didn't do the job. 
Hopefully it will just be one month of BCP to shrink it and then I can do my IUI next month as planned.
FX this stupid body of mine responds to the meds and this silly follicle shrinks so we can try next month. I have already sat last month out because of it.

I am off on holiday to the beach tomorrow so won't be around for a while either. 
Have a wonderful Christmas and a Happy New Year.

Big hugs,
Debs


----------



## 1stbaby

I hope you have a wonderful holiday debs sounds like you need a vacation! i hope the bcp work as well! have loads of fun for me! i wish i could go to the beach! 

Ok so update, i am still not sure if i will test tomorrow now. my temp went down, only slightly but still it makes me so nervous that it will keep dropping so why test if i think it will be neg. i dont have any cramps or anything so i think i am out. i think everyone says that have had af like cramps and i dont. :(


----------



## srm0421

Sorry about the bad news Debs i hope the BCPs do their job and you are able to try the next month. Hope you have great weather and a great Holiday.


----------



## Jai_Jai

grrrrrr i wrote a massive long popst to everyone and then my comp goes and crashes!!!:grr:

So how is everyone feeling??

Sorry Debs that ur feeling sooo sad with the bad news, things will look better in the new yr, i kow it sucks but at least t is getting sorted!!

Lea where have u been?? busy at work?? Thanks for congrats!! sorry :witch: got you but i am sure this cycle will prove more positive!!!

Ashley I have a feeling that this could be it for you!! I had a few twinges on 7dpo but nothing else and not :af: cramps i have only just got these over the last few days and mine are worse than when i get :af: which is unusual but normal for me unfortunately!!

Gabs - pleased u got to ur dr and have got better treatment i do hope that the stones come out naturally and that this is all because your gonna get your :bfp:

Me? I am ok, been to DR again as my cramps were soo bad and he has told me to rest all day today so i didnt get out of bed until 2pm and i am already :sleep: :rofl: started to feel a bit :sick: today bless my little :baby: really wants to make sure i know s/he is there!!!

Rhonda - how r u my love?? when did u have ur first scan?? I have to wait until I am 12 weeks - :grr: not happy :cry:


----------



## 1stbaby

thanks Jai jai, I really hope this is it, if it is not then god sure knows how to play a mean mean joke, i have had symptoms today i am not going to discuss just yet i dont want to jynx myself, but i have high hopes now, please oh please dont play with me, let this be it!


----------



## Jai_Jai

so Ashley :af: is due anytime from now then?? wats ur norm LP?? xxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Jenna I had my first scan when I was 8w5d, but only because I wasn't sure of my due date because i had told them I ovulated late so they did a dating scan. Normally the 1st scan isn't until 12 weeks, so no worries...I know its a long time to wait but it will be sooo worth it!!

ashley don't worry if you don't get :af: cramps I didn't with ds, just this time...not everyone does, fx for you hun!!!

Debs so sorry to hear your bad news hun :-( I will pray that the bcp help to shrink your follicle...so 2008 wasn't your year, 2009 is going to be for sure!!! Go enjoy your vacation, soak up the sun and think of me while your laying there, as I am about to get snowed in...blizzard warning here...should be starting anytime now...ugh..I would gladly trade your beach weather for my snow!!!

Gabby praying that you get you kidney iinfection all taken care of soon so you can enjoy Christmas with your family. :hugs:

Sara any sign of ovulation for you yet? Oh I just looked at your chart looks like your on 6dpo now?? Any symptoms??


----------



## 1stbaby

ok so i took my temp this morning, it went up again, this is very unusual for me as my temp only gets high once and then starts plumiting down day by day until af shows up. i got a wild hair and tested and got a bfn... i am not too down about it as i dont have any symptoms today so maybe they were in my head, but dh saw one so i know it was there :) i guess i still have hope though because i am only 12 dpo and i really think i am only 9 dpo my lp is only 10 days so if i make it to wednesday with no af i will test again. remember when i was pg before i got a neg every day starting from 10 dpo till 15 dpo when i got my pos. so i will just have to wait.


----------



## Jai_Jai

ooh it sounds very promising!!! :dance: good luck Ashley!! xx


----------



## Gabrielle

well feeling better. and thanks girls!:)

Last night we bd and afterwards i have SUPER painful cramps......idk if it means anything but i had those after sex with both boys...so i guess well see.
I continued to have tell all night and they were really bad. Either af is coming or im pg..lol
I usually spot 3 to 4 days before af and there is no sign of blood anywhere. Last month i started spotting at about 9dpo and my lp was only 12days. Im 10dpo today and so thats good. I started my temp a few days ago and it went from 98.4 to 98.0...so if it drops again tomorrow then im probly out. Honestly though i ALWAYS start spotting on the weekend so if i dont by tomorrow i will have SOME hope. Only symptoms is the cramps and boobs alil sore.


----------



## 1stbaby

good luck gabs i am glad you still have pma! this may be everyones month! i sure hope so, what a wonderful christmas this year! not many symptoms today, i am really tired now though and i am going to take a nap in a minute but wanted to share something dh said today, we were on our way home from picking up lunch and i said randomly "you saw "that symptom" right?" (i dont want to say too much yet) and dh was like "yes babe I saw it, but you dont have to get symptoms every day and you dont have to get every symptom! look at the women who didnt get any symptoms!" i laughed just at the idea that he has been getting very involved in all of this! but its true what he said. I hope my temp stays high tomorrow!


----------



## Gabrielle

Aww ash it sounds so great for you!!!:)

WEll ........i spoke to soon...im not out just yet....but i do have some ewcm around my cervix as well as TMI but i smell like blood when i check my cp.....which only means i will soon start spotting..eek. Its ok that I'm most likely out i didnt give too much into it...but saying that i thought just maybe God would give me my lil bean. Oh well ...if your pg ash I will be soooooooooo HAPPY for you!


----------



## Gabrielle

One thing girls....ok if i had a postive opk on wednesday, super pos on thursday and negative on friday you would say i o'd thursday correct?....well ok if that is the case and say af comes tomorrow....then my lp will only be 10days, is that not really short???


----------



## 1stbaby

that is short, but long enough to still have a chance to get pg. my dr keeps telling me that even with a shorter lp if i was pg before then its not a prob for me. just like you have gotten pg i am sure it is not a prob for you. the dr i saw said that lp really only matters in the cases of m/c, now she could be wrong as well but she said as long as you arent having m/c after m/c then your progesterone levels are fine. they prefer the lp to be somewhere between 12 to 14 days but 10 still works. in fact i once asked on here if anyone has gotten pg with a short one and people replied they were pg with only a 9 day lp. so i stopped worrying about it.


----------



## Gabrielle

Okay....dont want to jinx myself. (knock on wood.) but my temp went from 98.0 to 98.3....and STILL no spottting!:) I'm getting just a tad excited but not too much just yet! I prayed all weekend saying PLEASE let there be spotting if af is coming..lol and no spotting!!! 
On the bad note..haha....i think im passing my stone..which is good but PAINFUL!!!!:(

Ashley.....whats the verdict!!! I'm waiting unpatiently! hehe....its only 7am!


----------



## 1stbaby

ok girls my temp went down a little but its still higher than normal at this point. i hope it goes back up tomorrow or something or else i will worry. i think i am 10 dpo and af would come tomorrow if this is true. i will test again wed if no af. i didnt sleep hardly at all last night i could not fall asleep it was horrible. finally crashed at like 3 then woke up at 6 then again at 7 to take temp and get up for work. i am going to lay down in a min for a nap. i am not having symptoms today which makes me sad. on a better note at least my lp is making it this far.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ooohhh Ashley....right before I got my :bfp: I had a lot of trouble sleeping at night, for like 3-4 nights in a row... :happydance: I have a good feeling about you this month...do you have any cm?? Testing on Christmas day, what a present that would be!!!!!! Keeping my fx for you hun!

Gabby hope you pass the stone soon and good luck, gosh I've heard its more painful than child birth (sorry not trying to scare you), I wish you all the luck in the world. A good friend of mine had lots of kidney stones while she was pregnant with her son, while its not a sign of pregnancy (lol) maybe it is for you? You mentioned having kidney problems with your boys too...so goodness wouldn't it be something if you and Ashley got your :bfp: along with Jenna this month!! Well after all we do have to make up for last month!! Hope you feel better soon sweetie!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks Rhonda......YES it is just about as bad as giving birth! I had them with gavin...but they had to put stents in my kidneys to help pass them. I was on morphine in the hospital with those ones. Thanks....and I am just resting and drinking TONS to help it pass.......I'm suppose to work tonight..eek! That would be soooooo GREAT if we both got our bfps!!!!!

I think this is it for ash i really do!!:)


----------



## Gabrielle

Btw Rhonda...how are you feeling? has the tiredness passed? Morning sickness? are you getting a belly...can we see it?????? :)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

most of the tiredness has passed, no morning sickness really with this one, I was very lucky!!! I just felt really tired and depressed and angry at the world (it was weird) but after I hit 10 weeks it all started to go away. I still go to bed early at night but I'm not napping during the day anymore so yay for the 2nd trimester...love it!!!! I don't really think my belly has changed much at all from the last pic I posted but will be taking a new one next week and will post it then for you all to see. I still just feel really fat and frumpy! :blush:

Gabby when do you think you will test if your going to??


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

oh no...I'm getting a headache :( I hope it doesn't get to bad as I don't like to take anything when I'm pregnant. I try to ride it out best as possible. I know there are a few things I could take but I don't like the thought of putting stuff like that near my baby, safe or not, I was so good when I was pregnant with Brayden, I didn't take a thing! So trying to be good with this :baby: too...but gosh it sucks!


----------



## Gabrielle

Awww Rhonda..sorry you had that depression feeling....i had that with Gavin in the second trimester...i swear i cried all day long...and when i could i would just drive in the car and cry to music..lol. I think it was more b/c the risks i was having and the scare of losing baby and my life. I had so much going on ...but then again it went away 3rd tri. SO glad your feeling better! EEK cant wait to see your belly! I really realy THINK its a girl.

My plan is to test on xmas eve morning. .....as long as i dont spot a speckle of brown or red...hehe. I'll be 13dpo.


----------



## Gabrielle

Rhonda....you silly girl.....you can take Tyenol...trust me it's safe! ...my goodness i had surgeries with my babies, ct scans, and all kinds of Class D drugs. I totally understand what you mean..but you dont need to suffer with a headache...:) ;) Such a good mommie!


----------



## 1stbaby

i know what you mean about not taking anything. i didnt want to take anything last night and i dont even know if i am or not, but i had the worst headache ever so i took tylenol. it helped but the headache keep coming back and just never really went away. so i am getting really depressed now, i have c cm. last month i had c cm every day until af showed. the past few days i have not had any really like just watery stuff not creamy like usual. on sat though i had yellow cm. now i know a lot of people say this was a symptom so i got excited and i even showed dh and he was like why is that yellow because last month i showed him when it was creamy and loads of it. but now i am thinking it was nothing since i have c cm today and if my temp goes down tomorrow i will know the witch is coming and i will be crushed! :( i hope i didnt jinx myself. i thought this was it for sure. i got too excited and someone is playing a really mean trick on me.


----------



## Gabrielle

awww ashley hunnie..dont read into everything. Just try and relax. I know its sooooo hard. I've checked my cp like 50times today and there is no sign of anything yet..but i did have ewcm yesterday which i ALWAYS get with af .....so that got my hopes down! Dont worry hun.....we will get through this and always like i said.....your lp is getting longer which is awesome!.....Your temps look great too!


----------



## 1stbaby

i know i just really thought this was it and now i am not feeling anything, i am getting so down like its not going to happen and i am loosing patience. its all i can do each day to wonder what my temp will be the next day. this is the longest cycle ever for me. i am getting very frustrated. i just want to know, like af just come today if i am not pg. i have had symptoms through the roof though this time and not the kind that can be made up! at least not 3 very solid symptoms! like i said if i am not pg someone played a mean mean joke on me this month and i dont like it.


----------



## Gabrielle

HUGS>..and PMA....only time will tell! I know i keep saying......af just come now if im not pg!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ok so I'm very curious Ashley...can you share your symptoms?? Do you have any blue viens on your chest??? This was a dead give away for me this time, didn't have them with Brayden but still have them now for this baby!

I know I am being paranoid...maybe its just low blood sugar, I am starving, going to go eat my lunch now and see if that helps!

oh btw Gabby what makes you think this one will be my girl??


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ashley here is a link to my old ttc journal if you want to analyze all your symptoms, its short and sweet, and I started it the month I got my :bfp: so have a look if you want.

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/63544-1cre8tivgrls-journal.html


----------



## Gabrielle

YEs...1stbaby....PLEASE share you symptoms!!!!!??

Rhonda..good go eat lunch, maybe it is a hunger headache!:)

Ummmmm because you seem to have different sympomts with your boy and your girl. Are you feeling uglier then usually ..lol? like more pimples or anyting? The heartbeat really seems to make sense about a girl....and honestly i just have that FEELING..im werid but i usually.......have a sense of what people are having. I knew mine were both boys. Lol i could be wrong..but like i said ...and oh.....btw didnt want to say this but i had a dream you had a little girl and I deleiverd her..haha! I know how to deliever babies..ive done one so far lol. Just didnt want to jinx the sex by telling you what i thought it was. go ahead......call me crazy!:)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Aww Gabby! :hugs: how sweet!! This pregnancy is VERY different from my last but honestly don't think that means it will be another sex because of that, my sisterin-law had that with her last :baby: swore it would be a girl because her preg was so different but nope, she had another little boy! So who knows...I am thinking this is my odds for a girl this time 80/20 (80 being the girl!) Because of the heartbeat (though I know its not a sure thing) and the nub theory, that has me really going!! Gosh these 7 weeks are going to seem like an eternity!! I knew I was having a boy last time I just senced it, this time I have no clue, I've had dreams of a boy and a girl (and I know there's only 1 in there!) so hmm...and yes have felt much uglier with this baby!!

I have been looking at the girl baby clothes in the stores though (shhhh don't tell anyone)!! ;) DH thinks I'll jinx us!


----------



## 1stbaby

ok i will share my symptoms, i figure if i jinx myself o well. ok so the main things that made me think i had a chance were the whole dip in temperature, the sleeplessness, the yellow cm, dizziness, and ov pinches. I have not been able to sleep the past 4 nights in a row, last night was the worst i just wasnt tired! i tossed and turned and could not sleep, even when i fell asleep i woke up 3 hours later! the nights before i woke up about every two hours! i dont know if this is a symptom or anxiousness but its there and very unlike me. usually i have c cm every day and lots of it until af, this time there has been some days where it is just wet, not c cm. then on sat i went to the bathroom in the mall and noticed my thong, tmi, had yellow cm on it. just a little, well after a movie i went again and there was more, so decided to ask dh what he thought. he said why is that yellow! so i didnt imagine that. i was sitting mind you, just sitting in bed the other night watching tv, got a really bad dizzy spell just by moving over! like i felt like falling over! have been having crazy dreams, one bfp dream. have had weird ov pains like where my hips are! odd feelings like pinches every around tummy and down there. no cramps though. feels very uncomfortable to lay on stomach also. have had a couple of headaches and blood in my nose, but i could say those are due to the weather. o and very gassy/bubbly! my stomach has made bubbly noises every day for like 3 days now no matter what i eat! i think that is it. but the symptoms come and go one day they are there then not the next. i dont know what to think. right now i am feeling totally out, and the c cm didnt help because this comes before af for me.


----------



## 1stbaby

o and one more thing, i got home from a long day of work and had heartburn and didnt feel like eating dinner! i never get heartburn! i had something greasy for breakfast that i dont usually ever eat so that may have done it, but it was seriously 10 hours later that the heartburn came! i really think someone is playing a sick joke on me this cycle.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oohhh Ashley here you go girl, I'll hand deliver your :bfp: to you!!! I really think your in this month girl!!!! I can't wait for you to poas...:happydance:

My tummy was very bubbly and gassy in the beginning too!! Don't know if that's a sign or not but it took weeks for it to go away so thinking it may be???


----------



## 1stbaby

thanks so much r! i really hope so! i am so nervous to though! i hope its a wonderful xmas present! i hope some symptoms come back and cheer me up, but you just did a great job of giving me hope!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I totally understand...my heart would race and I would get all nervous everytime I would poas! Just keep telling yourself while you wait for the line to appear it will be negative, so you don't get all depressed incase it doesn't show up this time. Use a FRER they pick up the lowest amounts of HCG!! I highly recommend them! Do you have any opks left? Some girls pee on those to see if they get a positive first on those??


----------



## srm0421

ok R I have a trick to find out if you are having a girl or a boy. I have used it and it worked with me and a woman who was having boy girl twins. First take a ring and put it on a necklace. Lay down slightly propped up and hold the end of the necklace with the ring at the bottom very still. The ring will start to move either back and forth or in a circle. Mine went back and forth and I found out I was having a boy, the woman with twins first went back and forth then stopped and went in a circle. My neighbor also did this with all 3 of her kids and it worked too.


----------



## srm0421

OK so something else. FF has officially gone crazy. I bought some OPKs from a different store so they were a different brand and they were negative. But then I got some more of the ones I used previously and it was positive. Well i took one of each last night and they were both negative. So when i took out the positive OPKs FF now is saying I am 17 DPO. I took a test and it was negative so I have no idea what is going on.

Ashely and Gabby I am so excited to hear news from you two. i hope you guys can join R and Jai-Jai. Good luck.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I will have dh try this when I get home tonight, did something similar to this when I was pregnant with Brayden, only used a needle and it was wrong, said I was having a girl! Hmpf!! 

Headache is a little better now that I've eaten, I think I may have my hair up too tight or something...sigh! Is it 5 o'clock yet...this is going to be a very long afternoon!! Work is slow and I have so much to do at home...I wish I had stayed snowed in today!


----------



## Gabrielle

Yes Sara, I've heard of that trick and did it myself! It sure has worked!

Ashley....oh goodness does it sound awsome for you! I too really THINK this is it!!!! Gosh i sure hope so!!!!!!!!!
You have some distinct symptoms that you really can't make up! I am dying for you to POAS! yes yes, do you have an opks?? could you pee on that! hehe. I dont think i can wait till wednesday for you to test! 

HUGS


----------



## Jai_Jai

hey guys looks like i have missed alot?? gabs is ur ticker wrong or did :af: get u?? Ash i too think its ur turn...

well i have had a very eventful 24 hrs see this:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/83368-so-had-call-amulance-last-night.html


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks Sara...I wish more for ashley to get her BFP then me!!! AT least her and then me!:) 

I'm sorry your all over the place with your cycles.....when do you think you last o'd? wasnt it last week?

Off to work girls.....feeling much better!:)


----------



## Jai_Jai

really needed my sis last night :cry: and u gabs u so could have helped!! They took an hr to get to me cos our closest hospital is an hr away and they were there!! quite scary really!!


----------



## Gabrielle

one ? girls....for those who get cramps before af....when do you get them? Like how many days before? b/c i had SEVERE ones on saturday night and alil yesterday morning...now i just have light ones...but this is like 3days of cramps and af is due in 3 days..? Is it normal to cramp that much before? I dont think i usually really get cramps until i actually have af?


----------



## Gabrielle

I know jai jai..i read your post! did you go to the doctor?? whats going on ? I posted in your thread....if you want to read it.


----------



## 1stbaby

wow jai jai, that is intense! i really hope you get to the dr soon and they can figure out what caused this, i am glad nothing bad has come of it. i hope everything turns out ok!

thanks for the pma girls! you are all so kind. at least if i am not then this cycle has tricked everyone and not just me! i hope it is your turn too gabs not just me! i dont have any opks left as you have all seen my chart and saw how many opks i used and i used them all.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

aww Jenna hun I'm so sorry you had to go through that!!! As long as your not bleeding I think your :baby: is ok! It very well could have been gas like some of the other girls said. And I hope that's all it was!! I will tell you a few weeks ago I had something sort of similar happen sorry if this is tmi..but I woke up in the middle of the night with a bellyache and went to the loo...didn't know if I was going to be sick or what. I had lots of gas pains and cramps and got really dizzy and thought I was going to pass out, broke a cold sweat like you said and nearly passed out...of course everyone else was asleep so I just lay on my bathroom floor alone :( so glad Jos was there with you!! I got so cold, then once I broke my sweat I got really hot, spiked a fever and went back to bed to ly down, after a half hour I felt much better but still to this day to not know what happened it was the weirdest thing!! I had my scan the next day and baby was totally fine...so I don't know, there are lots of freak things that your body will go through during pregnancy, some unexplained...try not to freak out, just call your doc, maybe they will order an ultrasound for you...to rule out eptopic. Lots of :hugs: and :kiss:


----------



## Jai_Jai

yes we are havin one in 2weeks, i have some infection i got a call from dr and my bloods are fine, but think i may have a UTI or soemthing, more bloods on wed too so i find out if baby is ok then, then i just have to tackle the infection, and hope thats all it is xxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh good! And in 2 weeks you'll be able to see your baby's heart beating!!! :hugs:


----------



## msTwiggy

Wow, everything I've been reading seems to show that everybody has had a pretty intense 24 hours! Goodness, I hope all of you are doing ok. Jenna, Rhonda, Gabby, Sara, Ashley please pardon me for not being online ever so often and dropping my hellos. Year end is rather taxing and I have been swamped with work. 

I won't be around durin christmas, DH has to go off for work, and I've decided to tag along so it's a holiday for me, plus that way I won't miss out on the "green box" days, if you know what I mean :)

Speaking of the ring test, I did that once during a barbeque party where all the ladies tried it too. for those who already had children, the ring definitely moved in the right directions, accurately pinpointing their number of kids in according to gender and correct sequence. And for those who weren't married, when the ring moved, we took it that it was telling us the future number of kids (and gender) that the lady will have. Unfortunately for myself and another lady, the ring did not move, at all. I was quite upset thinking does that mean I won't have children? :cry:

Anyway, for a more fun predicting game, why don't you ladies try this one :)
https://www.smartbride.com.au/wedding/games/ring-test-next.html
if it works, then maybe i will have kids after all, it predicted a girl and two boys for me :blush:

Oh, this round, I'm doing OPKS and yesterday, I got a very obvious positive :happydance: needless to say i put in my best :sex: effort yesterday night, lol! will test again today and see the outcome.
 



Attached Files:







OPK 22 Dec 08 5.45pm.jpg
File size: 74.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## msTwiggy

Hello again everyone!

Ok i did another OPK and the results came back negative (as attached picture). So what does that mean?

Have I already ovulated? Or am I ovulating? Or will I be ovulating? Should I be using preseed or is it already too late for that?

Help help!
 



Attached Files:







OPK 22 Dec 08 1745.jpg
File size: 82 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jai_Jai

Hi Lea! Dont worry we dont care just visit as much as you can :D

I couldnt do ur test it kept saying there was a tech prob :cry: u could try for me if u wanted??

I did the chinese test and it says girl, I did the old wives tale and it came 50/50 and I did the ring test over my tummy and my wrist and both times it went back and forth then round in a circle - does this mean i am gonna have boy girl twins?? DR last night said my HCG levels were high :yipee:


----------



## Jai_Jai

msTwiggy said:



> Hello again everyone!
> 
> Ok i did another OPK and the results came back negative (as attached picture). So what does that mean?
> 
> Have I already ovulated? Or am I ovulating? Or will I be ovulating? Should I be using preseed or is it already too late for that?
> 
> Help help!

It looks pos to me :) but could be the pic!?!? U norm OV 1-2 days after a pos OPK so u could be OVing today so yes I would use some preseed :happydance: yay your OVing go :spermy: go :spermy: GO GO GO get that eggy :yipee: your gonna get pregnant your gonna get pregnant and have ur own little :baby: :wohoo:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ok so I know this sounds a little stupid but I totally buy into it, one of my best friends is great at predicting the sex of your baby when your pregnant, she's done it for soooo many girls, and only been wrong once! She predicted boy for me last time and I so didn't believe her, well she was right yet again! And I just got an e-mail from her this morning (I e-mailed her my belly pic since she lives a good 2 hours from me now) and she said she's getting boy vibes for this baby :sad2: I know I know I am soooo terrible!!!! I don't care what it is I will love it unconditionally I just have pumped so much girl stuff in my head that I convinced myself I was actually going to have a girl...so I guess its time to come back down to earth and prepare for my little boy...I am sad but feel horribly guilty about it....what is wrong with me! :sulk:


----------



## Gabrielle

Morning Ladies!

OH Rhonda.....maybe she will be wrong a second time!!!:) Plus if it is another boy....two boys are great!:). I still think its a girl!;)

Ms Twiggy..opks are werid sometimes, i dont think your oing yet to be honest. Do you have ewcm, o pain and other signs?

Ashley...gosh I cant wait for you to get on here! Fingers crossed a temp was up!! Did you test?????

Debs...I know your on a lil vaction...hope your having a nice time!:)

Well ladies...my temp was 98.2 this am which yesterday it was 98.3 so not much of a change. I had annoying cramps last night at work again!grrr I swear i think my boobs hurt and i had a wave of nausea this am..but thats it! Nothing more. ALso TMI....but at work last night i went to the loo and while i was weeing i looked down and had a long striny thing hanging and so i put it on toiet paper and it was just long stringy yellow/white discarge??? Anyone get this/ had this? What would you call that...creamy, ewcm? Gosh tomorrow is suppose to be testing day and now i am chickening out! I feel like its too good to be true. STILL no spooting(knock on wood)....I feel like ok if im not spotting that i MUST have o'd later then i thought. I'm 12dpo today....ahhhhh I dont know what to do!

I keep praying and praying to see spotting if im not pg but still none. The lord has ALWAYS answered this ridiculous/selfish prayer...i hope hes not playing tricks on me...:(


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Yes Gabby I've had that happen to me when I was ovulating...I would def call it ewcm! 

Yes Ashley where the "H" are you??? Temp update please!! 

Girls I feel like such a terrible person right now :cry: why am I so upset?! I don't even deserve to have a little girl! God someone please slap me!!!! :cry: Stupid hormones! And Stupid 7 more weeks!!!


----------



## 1stbaby

No PMA left here. My temp went down today, this is the same temp af comes at every month. I have c cm though this morning, but i just dont think its gonna be my month because of the temps. I am very sad and i think my body hates me and was playing a horrible game, i mean seriously i could not have made those symptoms up if i wanted to! I give up.


----------



## Gabrielle

Rhonda......NO i didnt want to hear that haha....ewcm is present when af comes..haha guess we'lll wait and see!

Dont beat yourslef up at being mad.......for one its natural for that to happen and two you dont even know yet!!;). I cried both times i found i was having a boy...lol but I wouldnt change them for the world! Now if i do get pg again.....i NEED?WANT a girl....not acceptiing boys..haha


----------



## Petzy

When that baby comes out with 10 fingers and toes and screaming its healthy lungs out you wont care what the sex is at all! You will just be so glad its safe and sound :)


----------



## 1stbaby

it is perfectly ok to feel how youre feeling r. you are a great person and you are going to love the baby no matter what, you just had your heart set on something, much like a lot of girls feel when they get a bfn, your sad that is a normal reaction, but if i were you, i would not give up on the fact that though the chances are smaller your friend is wrong, but has been wrong in fact before. maybe she will be this time. i would not give up hope, but we all know you will love that baby no matter what.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Sorry Gabs...if its any consolation I never get ewcm before the :witch:

Yes I love my little boy and would love this one just as much, and I have no problem having another boy, I just did what DH told me not to and geared myself all up for a girl...knowing very well I could be let down. I just need some time to prepare myself. And if this one is a boy, mark my word I will be having another one!! I will get my little girl, just like you Gabby, and I wont take 3 boys! :rofl: sent him back...:rofl: I'm kidding! Maybe this was a good reality check though. I did write her back and tell her I'm going to prove her wrong!! Watch me eat my words.

Ashley...oh no!! The :witch: can't come for you, I gave you your :bfp:!!!! And I wont take it back! Hey it isn't over yet, don't give up girl, don't give up!!!!!


----------



## msTwiggy

OK so here's the thing. I went to the loo top squirt in some PreSeed and the cap broke off but there was no opening! I couldn't pick the plastic to make the hole and i wasn't going to use a pin to prick it as it might get germs on it or something.

Therfore, I am taking this as a sign that god does not want me to use preseed tonite. 

Off to snuggle in bed now, good nite ladies (or rather, good morning to you :hugs:)


----------



## Jai_Jai

:yellowcard: another one of those thoughts Mrs and u will get sent off!! :rofl: 

awwww Rhonda :D I am only joking!!! It is perfectly norm to feel this way, i would prefer a girl this time round being my first i think i would find it easier but i really really, like you, would love my bubs if it was a boy or a girl or both :rofl:

Ash and Gabs do not give up yet but :test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:
:test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:
:test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## Gabrielle

Go Get him GIRL!>...and jai jai got her BFP without preseed!:) Have fun! Nite nite.

Ashley...oh no! I'm so sorry your temp dropped and it looks like witch is coming! I Really hope she doesnt come b/c that is so hard when you have all the symptoms to find out you werent pregnant..and there NO way you could make some of those up!!!! Hang in there and if the witch shows.....then at least your lp is longer and you can have some drinks on new years!!!! I'm sorry hun....but keep your head up and dont give up!!! Its not over yet


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks jai jai....i for once feel positive this month....lol even though we didnt even bd much ..haha. I dont know though......I will be 13dpo tomorrow..and I'm TERIFIED to test!!! I honestly havent even gotten a chance to test lately b/c i make myself wait and when i go to test af usually starts or comes the day before! SO PLEASE PRAY....I start spotting today or i get a BFP in the am! I'm ok with the witch coming....not okay with a BFN.


----------



## Jai_Jai

awwwwwww Gabs thats so cool ur attitude is amazing!! I have high hopes for u and Ash though!! Text me in the Morn and let me know the result ok cos i will be at work!!! and I NEED to know!!

Here come the girls :dance: :wohoo:


----------



## 1stbaby

well so far no af. if she doesnt come today then my lp is longer. i will see what my temp is tomorrow and then decide on whether to test or not. i am not goin to today as i want to use fmu. so mabye tomorrow if no af, although i think she is coming.


----------



## Gabrielle

Ashley arent you nervous to test...like to you agree with me? you can deal with af but not a BFN..or no? Like i just called hubby and told him to get tests on his way home b/c tomorrow is testing day.....eek! hes like oohh a nice little xmas present huh? I said I hope so!!!:) It just seems to good to be true.....which im sure something will happen before tomorrow am. ahhh and if it is a BFN....was it too early, did i o late? , or is af coming...thats the WORST!


----------



## srm0421

Wow you gals have been busy this morning. 
Ash, I really really hope Af stays away and your temp goes up tomorrow and you test.
Gabs- I am going to tell you this is the nicest way possible. (shakes gabs by her shoulders) :test: tomorrow morning, I know you are scared of it being a :bfn: but what if it is a :bfp: just think about it. 
Ms Twiggy- Gabs is right Jai Jai got hers without preseed so maybe it is a sign. Good luck catch that egg.
Last but not least R- Do not beat yourself up about wanting a girl or feel guilty about being sad. First as others have said you do not know if it is a boy or a girl yet so feel whatever you want. Secondly get most of your sad feelings out now so that way if (and I mean a big if cuz I think it is a girl) it is a boy you will have already prepared yourself and can then enjoy the rest of your pregnancy. Do not let anyone make you feel bad about wanting a girl and being sad it is a boy. We all know it is nothing and you are still a great mother and will be if this is a boy too. So cry all you want, whine about the color blue and dream about the color pink, we will always love you.


----------



## 1stbaby

gabs you are right about not wanting to see a bfn, but i have already seen one, so i am pretty sure its going to be a bfn. i am going off my temps though. so if my temp is low again tomorrow i am not going to test, i dont even know if i will test if the temp goes up, depends on how high we will see. i know for sure that if i dont have af by thursday morning i will test no matter what. she should be here by then.


----------



## 1stbaby

now i want to curl up in a ball and not come out for a long long time. the stupid f****** :witch: has arrived. well i am out, i knew it was too good to be true, here is to getting :drunk: on new years! 2009 here i come.


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

*I am sooooooooo sorry Ashley, I really thought it was your turn!!!!*

*At least you can enjoy Xmas properly now and so what 2008 wasn't your year, but you know you just know 2009 WILL be ok?? lots of love hugs and chocolate for you at this rubbish feeling time *


----------



## Gabrielle

Ashley i wrote in our other thread but again BIG HUGS!!! Im so sorry she got you! What does that make your lp??? I know you will get your 2009 little bean soon!!!!!!


Girls i have low back pain..I'm sure i will be out in the next day or two.


----------



## 1stbaby

ok girls, so i have recovered and now just mad and ready to beat the stupid witch! i am putting the new plan in affect right now! Dh wants me to use preseed again since i miscalculated ov last time and we didnt get use of it. I told him preseed is not going to work for me unless we use opks so i can predict ov, so he agreed to doing it all again! i mean it this time. we will use preseed opks and temp this one last time. i am taking prenatals and thats that. no vitamins. i am going to start on cd 13 using opks and we will start bding every other day and only every other day! i told him we bd too much i think. so that is the plan for this month. then if all this fails i am using nothing. i hope this is a shorter cycle and now i know my lp is only 10 days. this is very upsetting. i am going to treat myself to dinner and a coffee desert tonight and then look forward to xmas eve and xmas this weekend and we have plans for the new year so now i can drink! time will fly and next thing i know it will be ov time.


----------



## Jai_Jai

1stbaby said:


> ok girls, so i have recovered and now just mad and ready to beat the stupid witch! i am putting the new plan in affect right now! Dh wants me to use preseed again since i miscalculated ov last time and we didnt get use of it. I told him preseed is not going to work for me unless we use opks so i can predict ov, so he agreed to doing it all again! i mean it this time. we will use preseed opks and temp this one last time. i am taking prenatals and thats that. no vitamins. i am going to start on cd 13 using opks and we will start bding every other day and only every other day! i told him we bd too much i think. so that is the plan for this month. then if all this fails i am using nothing. i hope this is a shorter cycle and now i know my lp is only 10 days. this is very upsetting. i am going to treat myself to dinner and a coffee desert tonight and then look forward to xmas eve and xmas this weekend and we have plans for the new year so now i can drink! time will fly and next thing i know it will be ov time.

That sounds like the best plan I have ever heard!!! xxx


----------



## 1stbaby

thanks! o and i am going to get the rx filled that the dr gave me for progesterone suppositories, well maybe, i am on hold right now and it seems for this rx they dont take insurance so i may wait depending on the price. i think this would help my lp though.


----------



## Gabrielle

Again HUGS ashley!

I'm so glad you and your DH have made a plan already that is wonderful! I know if you stick to it I have a good feeling that its going to work! Good luck and have a GREAT xmas and new years!!!!


So Whose still in......? Me.....and Sara? again us two left....


----------



## 1stbaby

thanks! o and i am going to get the rx filled that the dr gave me for progesterone suppositories, well maybe, i am on hold right now and it seems for this rx they dont take insurance so i may wait depending on the price. i think this would help my lp though.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh Ash! :cry: I'm so sorry hun!! I would have put money on you this month!! Maybe you were in fact preg but it terminated itself because the egg didn't attach properly or there was just something wrong. I swear this happened to be the month before I got my :bfp: I had every single symptom known to man and evenn sore bbs which I NEVER get! This happened to Jenna too so maybe that means that January is your month for sure! This was just a warm up cycle, now your ready to go! But on the bright side you get to drink on New Years, and I cannot! So drink be merry and enjoy 1 for me! Lots of :hugs: for you!!!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

srm0421 said:


> Wow you gals have been busy this morning.
> Ash, I really really hope Af stays away and your temp goes up tomorrow and you test.
> Gabs- I am going to tell you this is the nicest way possible. (shakes gabs by her shoulders) :test: tomorrow morning, I know you are scared of it being a :bfn: but what if it is a :bfp: just think about it.
> Ms Twiggy- Gabs is right Jai Jai got hers without preseed so maybe it is a sign. Good luck catch that egg.
> Last but not least R- Do not beat yourself up about wanting a girl or feel guilty about being sad. First as others have said you do not know if it is a boy or a girl yet so feel whatever you want. Secondly get most of your sad feelings out now so that way if (and I mean a big if cuz I think it is a girl) it is a boy you will have already prepared yourself and can then enjoy the rest of your pregnancy. Do not let anyone make you feel bad about wanting a girl and being sad it is a boy. We all know it is nothing and you are still a great mother and will be if this is a boy too. So cry all you want, whine about the color blue and dream about the color pink, we will always love you.

Oh Sara your such a sweetheart!! Thanks for making me smile today :hugs:


----------



## 1stbaby

thanks i sure will! the rx for progesterone is 40 bucks, i am going to get it today. i spent 20 on opks and 15 on preseed, not to mention i need to pick up girly things for this cycle and i just bought hpts and prenatals! i spent way too much money for this cycle so it better be the one! aside from temping which is the only free thing! thats why if it does not work this cycle i am not doing anything next time, this better be it!


----------



## msTwiggy

Ash!! So sorry that darned :witch: got you!! It's ok dearie, come and join the trying bus!! :D

R, be it boy or girl, i'd do ANYTHING to have either one!!! :rofl:

Jai, everything ok with your little bean?

Sara, Gabby, i'm dying for you to test!!!! can't wait!! :D

myself, am on a bd roll!! hehehhe.. i hope i catch the eggy this time around!


----------



## Gabrielle

Morning ladies!
Well Owen my three year old started getting a high fever and a few short hours later was puking!!! We've been up all night! On top of that when he fell asleep i COULDNT! grrr. So my temp i'm sure isnt very accurate today.:(
BUT.........that doesnt mean anything to me anymore! Because I"M PREGNANT!!!!!!!!:)

I tested at 5am with barely any pee b/c i went at 2 and I took the test brought it back in the living room in the dark....and checked it! Two lines, I showed it to hubby. He said honey, theres only one! I said what??? He looks up and me and smiles!!! hehe. The line is SO dark!!!!!!!! 
YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.........but i have to admit I totally wish it was you ashley.HUGS

Girls, I SWEAR all of a sudden im so sick to my stomach and super thristy,...hopefully its all in my head! Thank you all so much for being here for me! I hope we all are pregnant by the end of Janurary!!!!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

It's 630am hubby went to work, owens just lying down on the floor and I am sitting her staring at my pregnancy test! GOsh.....to think that doctor said he was CONFIDENT i wasnt pregnant! BOO him


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I know I've already told you this but wanted to say Congratulations again, I'm wicked happy for you hun, best Christmas present ever!!! :happydance:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Also wanted to shout a very Merry Christmas to all my girls, I'm out of here soon as we have a work party at 11 this morning, but I wanted to say good morning to you all and hope you have a wonderful day with your families tomorrow. God Bless! :hugs:


----------



## 1stbaby

wait wait dont anyone leave yet till you read my next post its insane! congrats gabby though thats amazing i am so happy for you and you are so sweet, but i am not out yet!


----------



## 1stbaby

ok so i have to give the full details of yesterday and then today about me thinking af showed up! i thought she did, so first of all i was constipated yesterday so i went to the bathroom to try and do my business, well it was rough, then when i wiped i saw blood, so i was sad thinking ok i am out af is here. then i went to one job, didnt get to my other job till 8 hours later because of roads being bad and stuff, i went to change tampon, i know 8 hours pushing it for me, it should have been full on the first day, it always is! at this point i am like ok, where are the cramps, i am usually cramping, no cramps! i changed the tampon only to find not even 1/4 blood and some was brown and yellow...??? i put in a new tampon to find it completely dry today!!! then i am wearing a pad and nothing! ! no cramps no blood no yellow no brown nothing! what is going on, someone help me! i think my body hates me and i am all messed up this cycle i want to cry what is wrong!


----------



## 1stbaby

AND MY TEMP WENT UP!!!!!!!!!!!! what is going on! I am so mad i spent almost 100 bucks on TTC stuff yesterday!!!!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Omg Omg>.......test Women! Please Test >>>>>>>>>now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1stbaby

I cant! i am too scared! and i have never spotted in my life! if its neg then i will think something is totally wrong with me! what if something is! it was red too, the little that was there had some red! is that ok to be pg and have red! i am way too scared!


----------



## Gabrielle

PLEASE hunnie test!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was WAYYYYYYY TO scared too! My cp was low and i had ewcm like i do EVERY MONTH! ...you may get a nice surprise and if not its ok your NOT out yet!


----------



## 1stbaby

tested with the tiny tiny bit of urine i had and it was neg. i am not testing again until 15 dpo if no af still. i am only 12 dpo. it took 15 dpo till the last pos, so i am sure this is no diff, plus it was just a few drops of urine. this is just insane. 15 dpo will be sat morning, i will test again then. :cry:


----------



## Jai_Jai

i know i hahve said before but BIG congratulations Gabs and Ash I think you are next :yipee:

I want to wish everyone a very MERRY CHRISTMAS

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## srm0421

Gabs I can not believe I was not on here to hear your news yesterday. Congrats I am so excited for you. I did not temp good yesterday or today so I do not know how accurate my temps are but what ever I am having a great x-mas and and my son did not get sick so it is even better.


----------



## msTwiggy

OMG I CAN'T BELIEVE I MISSED THIS!!!! 

CONGRATULATIONS GABBY!!!! I'M SO HAPPY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR :bfp: !!!!

big BIG hug from me!!! aaa!! 

Oh i'm so so envious of you ladies and your bfps now!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

msTwiggy said:


> OMG I CAN'T BELIEVE I MISSED THIS!!!!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS GABBY!!!! I'M SO HAPPY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR :bfp: !!!!
> 
> big BIG hug from me!!! aaa!!
> 
> Oh i'm so so envious of you ladies and your bfps now!!

But your gonna get yours in 12 days :yipee:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ok so why is everyone so quiet in here lately? Must be the holiday and all...I haven't been on in awhile either. Christmas was good but crazy as always. How was everyone elses?? Ash did you test again yet? I'm going crazy trying to figure your cycle out this month...gabs how is that new baby bean doing? and Jenna....how is yours?

MsTwiggy glad to hear from you hun...where are you at in your cycle?
Debs are you still on vacation??
Gabby hope you and your son are feeling better!
Sara glad you had a great Christmas with your family!

:hugs: to all my girls!


----------



## 1stbaby

I got af the next day, i have never spotted before so i think something was wrong with that cycle, i mean i have never had a cycle over 28 days either and that one was almost 40. i am glad to have started fresh now. i hope this one is better. i hope everone is doing good. there are a lot of people pg now! only a few of us left.


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls! I hope you all had a wonderful christmas!

Thanks for all the congrats as well.

How is everyone doing? Ash..so sorry the witch got you and had to play games with you. It must be b/c it was her last vist.;)

Debs I hope your vaction is going well...we miss you!

Rhonda...whens your next appt? 

jenna~how is your lil bean doing? any new symptoms???

lea~where are you???? are you doing ok?

Lyiena~have you o'd yet? ...sorry if i spelled your name wrong.

Sara~whats the verdict with you? did you take a test at all?

Sarah~ look almost a new year...and you get to start ttc this spring!!!!!:) yay!

as for me..i'm doing prety good. I called into work today..b/c my lower back is killing me and i dont want to lift much just incase. I'm a worry wort. Also my uti came back...grr! but its better with the anitotics.
We told our famiies this weekend. everyone is sooo excited! My mum said she KNEW i was when i told her i had a kidney infection.lol My mil is pretty upset i think shes just worried about my pregnancies but she told me she was pissed! AHHHH ! My FIL isnt even speaking to her now. Its one thing to be worried and another to be pissed. 
Hopefully she will get over it and be happy for me. 
I had quants done on friday and will get the results on monday! SO nervous. I've done four pg test all positve. lol. Feeling ok....alil sicky in the am, boobs sore and HUGE, backache, lotony cm, and umm thats it.:)

Miss you girls!!!!!!!


----------



## srm0421

Well I am glad everyone had a good holiday. I do not think I Oed I just wish AF would show up and I could start a new cycle. 

Gabs- I don't think you should be lifting too much either. Sorry about your MIL. Forget about them though because this is your moment and your baby, they will get over it and if they don't then it is their problem.

Everyone else, I don't have much time but am excited for someone to test and join R, Jai-Jai and Gabs. Hopefully we can get our whole team PG together.


----------



## msTwiggy

LOL, it's ok Gabby :) my name is spelled Liyana but that's close enough *grin*

I've put my FF to detect ovulation according to my OPK tests since I don't temp, so according to FF, I am currently 6DPO. 

Sorry about your MIL Gabby. MILs can be really testing. My MIL is throwing a fit at the moment, for a reason that God knows is too small to be thrown out of proportion. I'm totally stressed out, and I so wish I could just move out or go back to my mom's or something. Unfortunately am staying with my inlaws this month. *sigh* major bummer. all this negative aura can not be good for my ttc.


----------



## msTwiggy

So... who else in out team is still waiting for that miraculous BFP?

Me, Debs, Sara, Sarah, Lea, Ashley.. err.. who else?

Rhonda : I'm currently 6DPO. Pray for my BFP!! :happydance:

Jai Jai : thank you for your vote of confidence!! LOL!! I do hope I get my BFP this time around..


----------



## srm0421

Liyana- I am still here waiting for something, if I got a BFP it really would be miraculous. I would be happy with AF right about now since I am currently on CD 61 and FF says 10 DPO but I do not think I am any DPO since I do not think I really Oed, I think my body tried once again but there is a short in a circuit somewhere. So when are you going to test?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

So I've made you all sit and wait patiently :rofl: here is my next belly shot at 14 weeks 2 days. I was trying to find my first belly shot to compare with but I don't have it on this computer :(
 



Attached Files:







DSC03730.jpg
File size: 81.9 KB
Views: 14









DSC03724.jpg
File size: 86.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Gabrielle

Awwwwww Rhond soooooo cute!!!:) I can't wait for mine!:) I showed at 3months with gavin...so we'll see! You dont have stretch marks? you lucky girl! I have lots on the lower part of my tummy. I love your doggie staring at you.haha. cute!

My levels on friday were 322..so that is good. That was about 2 to 3wks along she said. So i'm about 4 and half or 5 weeks preggers. I'm having them drawn again today, to make sure they have doubled! Wish me luck!


----------



## msTwiggy

srm0421 said:


> Liyana- I am still here waiting for something, if I got a BFP it really would be miraculous. I would be happy with AF right about now since I am currently on CD 61 and FF says 10 DPO but I do not think I am any DPO since I do not think I really Oed, I think my body tried once again but there is a short in a circuit somewhere. So when are you going to test?

ooohhh.. i hope a miracle drops in on you!! FF says that if AF doesn't drop in on me, I should test on 11th January 2009! woohoo!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh no Gabby I have stretch marks...and tons of them!!! Must just be the angle of the camera that's hiding them :rofl: Good luck today with your blood work, will you know right away how they are or have to wait till tomorrow to hear back? How's your son is he feeling better? I hope so! And you?

Liyanna...just 13 more days till you get your :bfp: fx for you hun!!!

Ash sorry :witch: got you after all hun, you are right though 40 days is a long cycle for you...makes you wonder how long your LP was and if maybe you ov later than you thought because of it? Are you still going to temp this time?

Poor Sara and the never ending cycle! Hun I hope ou get your :bfp: or the :witch: arrives so you can start fresh and know what's going on. How long does it usually take your body to get back to normal after bcps?

Jenna where are you?? Your FB status said you were now listed as engaged...weren't you already? Cause you had an engagement party a few months back....if you weren't and just are now than congratulations!!! :hugs:


----------



## srm0421

R- First off I love your belly, I just want to rub it :rofl: Secondly thanks for the well wishes and the arrival of something. As far as BCPs go I have never had this problem 2 cycles in a row.If I had an anovulatory cycle then after I took provera it went back to normal. The longest cycle I have ever had was 84 days so maybe we will beat that this time around. I do not know what to do. I am still waiting on my insurance to settle and get into effect which should be 2 more months so it is just a waiting game for me. Hope to join you before you have your little girl though :thumpup:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Hey ladies hope u r all ok?

gabs how u feeling??

Rhonda - LOVE the tummy :D I am so jealous!!

Sara - Hope u get a :bfp: or :witch: comes soon just so you know whats going on!!

L - I hope u get ur miracle!

Ash - sorry :witch: got you, u will be preggers in 2009 though :D

Me - well no i was always engaged just updated FB :rofl:

I have had a shit day today! I went to the hospital for my early scan and all they saw was a sac and no baby :cry: I am devastated, I spoke to Daisy and she said this can be normal BUT all the research I have done says I should see something if not a heartbeat they should see baby!!!!! i am going out of my mind now!!! blighted ovum?? arrrrgh and to make matters worse DF is now being a nob!!! I am upstairs sulking and have refused to cook or eat dinner and his dad is coming over for dinner!! all i wanna do is :cry:

I just want bubs to be ok!!! I want to see heart beating!! I need to see the heart beat!!! :cry:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Jenna its too early for your :baby: heart to be beating not until 6 weeks, I know you are close but give it time, and just because you did not see a baby doesn't mean one isn't forming, I've heard of this happening and baby forms late! So don't get yourself all upset hun, your levels were high so things are progressing normally, just too early hun. Please don't stress out or get upset, I'm sure you have nothing to worry about!! Lots of girls on bnb have gone through this and ended up having their baby show up a short while after, sorry I can't think of any names yet but I honestly have read about this alot...your ok and :baby: is growing wonderfully!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Thanks Sis love u xx


----------



## Gabrielle

Jai jai i posted in your thread in first tri..but they should only see a sac at this point. Baby should be seen around 6wks and heartbeat around 7 maybe a few days earlier. As long as your levels are going up and they saw the sac it all is looking good! :) Don't get upset its no good for lil bean!:) You will see your beautiful lil one in weeks time! Hang in there girlie!

I'm feeling ok....other then these painful cramps and low back pains..they are terrilbe and i never had them with the boys. Alil sick in the am and very tired..thats about it for now. I have an ultrasound next week and ob appt is jan 13th!:) YAY!
Just now waiting for my hcg results from today to make sure everything looks ok!:)

btw mother in law apologize to hubby..they went there yesterday but i refused and stayed home with Gavin. I am still upset and dont want to blow up at her. She can wait a few more weeks :) hehe.

well off to make lunch and clean the house! buh bye girls. I'll be back with my results.


----------



## 1stbaby

I am glad everyone is doing ok. Dont worry Jai Jai everything will be fine. I am sure this happens a lot, in fact i had to wait to get my d&c done because they only saw a sac until 7 wks so they would not have been able to find what they were lookin for until then and they made me wait. so this is normal. 

I got my opks and preseed today. ov is a while away yet but i am ready. after this month we are not using anything so here is to the last attempt because dh wanted to use preseed again while i am ov this time :)


----------



## chocolatecat

Hi guys, 
I'm not sure what team jelly belly is? is it just a place for us to chat? If so, can I join in??? Getting quite obsessed with this forum at the minute especially as I'm still waiting for AF or a BFP (5 days late)...
Going out of my mind :hissy:


----------



## srm0421

Hello Chocolatecat, first of all do you have a name we can refer to you as? Secondly Team Jelly Belly was originally a cycle buddy group and everyone got attached and Rhonda got knocked up rofl: sorry I had to say it) and instead of her leaving us Jai-Jai made us a team so we could all stick together. I am sure it would not be a problem for you to join our team ( I sort of sneaked in myself right before team Jelly Belly was created) My name is Sara, I am 28, I just got married on August 30 of this year. I have a 2 year old son named Sebastian and am trying for our second child. (Just a little about myself for you to know).


----------



## chocolatecat

Hi sara, thanks for the welcome and joining my late showing AF thread! 
I'm Caroline, I've just turned 29, we've been married nearly 2 and half years and together 5 years in jan. He has wanted kids ever since I met him and is just as broody as me. although he doesn't really get my obsession with this site and my daily testing, he's full of hugs though. (I guess it's our bodies we're trying to interpret so we get caught up in it and he just had to do his thing a few days a month). he did ask if there were any guys on here, so I think he'd like somewhere to talk.
We're in our 4th cycle since having my merina coil taken out. I didn't have any periods with that, but have had 3 since at 23-24 day intervals, but now nothing and 30 days since the start of my last one...although it did start with very light flow and got heavy on the 4th, so maybe I'm only 2 days late...
Fx and baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Hi Caroline!! Yes Sara is right - just set this up as we all grew close and didn't want to leave eachother when we had supported each other so much!! You are more than welcome to become a Jelly Belly if you wish :rofl:

Its a lovely place to vent, get opinions and just talk about random stuff!! I am Jenna, 24 and we are pregnant with our first :yipee: I was on the inection and came off it in May an had on and off bleeding until Auggust and then fell preggers this last cycle :D

Anyway with all my panicking yesterday I forgot to ask how everyones Christmas went? Did anyone have any food or family disasters?? Santa good to you all?? Where u spend it?

Love to you alll and think there is only a couple more days until 2009 and you will all be getting ur :bfp:'s that year even Sarah will be won't you darling?? How is the holidays treating you? any assignments to do? I have masses......grrrrrr love ya all xxxxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Sara!!!! :rofl: 

Hi Caroline, my name is Rhonda (yes the one that got knocked up first) I am 30, have been married for 6 years and we have a son, Brayden who will be 2 years old this Friday, we are hoping this :baby: will be a little girl but obviously will love and welcome it if its another boy too. Only 6 more weeks until we find out for sure!!!!! :happydance:

Welcome and good morning to the rest of my girls! :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Welcome Caroline! Everyone is right...this is a great support team we've got here!:) My name is gabrielle and I am 21. Been married for three years to my high school sweetheart! We have two little boys Owen(3) and Gavin (10 months), and just found out were preggers with out third!:) Welcome and I hope your stay in TTC is short and sweet, but long and happy with Team Jelly Belly!:) 

Jai jai..are you feeling more relaxed with everyones advice? I hope so!:) How are you feeling in general? ANy new symptoms???

Well girls .....i called the nurse last night to get my blood results and she told me the machine that was running the test wasnt working right!!!CRY CRY CRy. So that they were sending the results over to the hospital to be tested. She also said that my levels from friday are being redone again just incase the machine was inaccurate then too. GOSH.....i was freaking out when i heard this. She said don't be upset if its lower or higher. She said she would call today with Fridays and Monday levels....ahh the waiting game! Please pray everything is fine!
I made hubby run out and by more pg tests..lol and of course they are still positive!

I'm starting to feel pretty icky....we were bding last night and I almost threw up!! I did puke after supper last night for the first time! I also woke up today extremly nausea! Ahh and the fun begins! Hey this is what i asked for! hehe

DEBS......hurry back I miss you! I hope your having a GREAT vaction!!!!:) Were all thinking of you!


----------



## msTwiggy

Hi Caroline!

Hehhe, i like this whole intro bit. It's like attending TTC-Anonymous, LOL.
I'm Liyana (pronounced _Lee Anna_), 25, married April this year (we were together for seven years before getting married, yeah high school sweet hearts, lol! cheesy, i know) and been ttc since June. Am praying daily for a BFP and Team Jelly Belly is my number one support system!!! *i love you ladies*

Anyhuu, Jenna!! I'm sucking in all your positiveness! I need that 2009 :bfp:!!

Rhonda, Sara's right, I sooo wanna rub that beautiful belly of yours!!

Ashley, good luck with your OPKs and preseed. I somehow did not manage to use preseed this round, but if no luck this time, then I will be sure to use them next cycle although I pray there won't need to be a next cycle (come on BFP!!)

Gabby, glad to hear that everything's ok with you!! *hugs*


----------



## chocolatecat

Congrats Rhonda! Let's hope you've started a trend! 

Thanks for the welcome and intros. It's lovely to meet you all!

And thanks letting me hitch hike on your thread. I'm afraid now I've found this site and I've got time on my hands (oh is working and I'm not back till the 5th) I'm on here for HOURS! Still in limbo with AF or BFP - but if I didn't ov on the 12/13th then I missed the eggie so no need to worry about it. And if I did ov then then I'd be 18dpo today and would have a BFP surely if no AF? 

If I were in a cycle part I could understand (2ww or witchy) I might be able to stop reading this forum every half an hour! Just waiting for a sign (perhaps that someone didn't get BFP till 20 dpo or something? not likely eh?
hugs, off to cornwall to see the in laws, so see you tomorrow. xxx


----------



## srm0421

See isn't this fun, next we need to all go around and declare or POAS addiction ( even the pG ladys apparently (Yes Gabby you!!! :rofl:)). 
Hello my name is Sara, I have no idea what's going on with my body and am most likely not PG but I am a POAS addict, I would ask for help but do not think I will get it until I get PG (maybe not). Anyhow if you can not tell I am delirious from lack of sleep. 6 puppies, a 2 year old and a tooth ache will do that to you. 
Nice to meet you Caroline hope you have fun here.


----------



## Gabrielle

Sara.....you are delirious! You already introduced yourself! haha! 

Yes....i have become a POAS now that I'm preggers!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Caroline have you tested yet??? Don't know if your a POAS addict like some of the ladies in here...not to mention any names...Gabby, Jenna, Sara and Debs :rofl: I forgot to mention...I am on facebook and myspace, I've connected with a few of you on there, anyone else on there??? Just do a search for me Rhonda McDonald, on facebook my location will say Portland, ME and on myspace it will say Lisbon Falls, ME. Would love to see more of you on there!


----------



## srm0421

I know I already introduced ,myself but that was my declaration. I warned you gals I was delirious, whatever is said from me today can not be held against me in a court of law since I am not of sound mind, :rofl: Sadly me poor son gets the same way when he is tired, well not really sadly since he gets all happy and crazy and it is kind of cute. 
Jai-Jai, My x-mas was good, good food, spent it with my family but my grandpa was recently diagnosed with advance T-Cell Lymphoma and chemo is treating him badly so he was not there and that was sad but I guess it is working for him so that is good too. Sebastian had fun, he even gave Santa a High five which was sweet since he did not get to see Santa last year with being sick and all but guess what Mommy found last night while getting ready for bath? Any guesses? NO well Mommy found another staff infection sore. Great so it is off to the drs today to get antibiotics. Please cross your fingers that 2009 does not begin how 2008 did for my son (sick from 12-23 until 3-15 without a weeks break in between).


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: sara u make me crack!! (about all the delerious stuff)

I really hope Sebastian is ok babe and I have my fingers crossed for u! Let us know how it goes!!

Gabs I am still a POAS addict I have ones IC left :rofl: I have not got any new symptoms - my bbd are 2 sizes bigger already which DF is loving!!! just cramping still and tired, bit of nausea but not to moan about....lips still dry still drinking lots and peeing lots!! :cry: my tumy hurts again now!!! :grr: its soooo annoying!!! xxxx xxx


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls..I got lots to do...But just wanted to let you know my results!!

So according to the nurse the computer said Fridays were 322 and yesterdays were 1305...so they more then doubled!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!:) My beanie is ok so far!:0


----------



## Jai_Jai

they double doubled :yipee: could be twins :wohoo:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

OMG Gabby could you imagine?!!!! Double trouble! :ball: But that would be so awesome if one of us girls had twins!!! Do they run in your family?


----------



## Gabrielle

NOPE!.....and I couldnt handle that! lol....not with two little rascels already! Jai Jai..you can take the twins!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:dance: Happy to oblige :D They do run in Jos's family (he was a twin) but i think they would have seen something yday if I were having them......:rofl: I dont think I could cope but oh how magical!! xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

yeah there would have been 2 sacs....unless....your having identical twins Jenna!! But no I hear they skip a generation so your kids will have a chance at em.

Well I'm about out of here for the day, leaving work a little early to go bring Brayden to the doctor, I think he might have a sinus infection, poor lil guy! Talk with you girls in the AM.

:hug:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Hope little Brayden is ok!! give him a kiss for me!! night girlies xxx


----------



## 1stbaby

Just saying hello, nice to meet anyone new. I am ashley I am 23 ttc our first after our aug loss. this is our 4th cycle, i am hoping for a 2009 baby. got a lot of stuff going on this week with the holiday party we are having and i am applying for a promotion. i just wanted to say hi to my girls, i am glad everyone is well! o and by the way, i am a twin too! i have a twin brother!


----------



## chocolatecat

ooo twins all round then! I've always wanted twins, but none in my family :( Oh's mum is a non identical twin, so no chance of it influencing me. Would be happy with one at this point of course!!! :)
Hope your little one is ok Sarah. hugs. and your's rhonda! 

Just wanted to say morning, then I'm going to stay off here today if I can! although I don't have to be too secretive now as OH has told his mum that we're trying!! She's not at all surprised. 

We had a long chat in the car last night (6 hour drive to cornwall, so you've got to really!) He's really interested in everything I've learnt from you guys, I'm not sure what he'll remember but I'll keep drip feeding it to him. I bought a load of OPKS, PG tests, fertility thermometer and tampons yesterday! Covering all bases there! I told him about the clear blue fertility monitor and he thinks we should get one, but I said we should do a cycle with temps, CM and opks first (if I ever get my periods and a new cycle). Took my temp for the first time today, not sure where to plot it at as I'm CD31...but might as well make a start! 36.7 - which means nothing I know!! 

We also talked about what we'd do if we're infertile, he says he wouldn't really want to do a sperm donor, which surprised me, but I can see his point that it's nothing from him, but it's still mine, he said he might come round if it came to that. 
We'd already said we'd be more than happy to adopt, but it take soooo long and there aren't really any babies to adopt in the uk, so we'd miss the baby stages. but any children would make us happy. 
It was a nice chat and he's really supportive. He doesn't really want to know the icky details but I gave him a run down of CM anyway!!! :)

Right, that's it for me today.
18 dpo and since last BD and BFN so I'm out for this month I think. waiting for the witch. get a bloody move on!! 

hi rhonda, might add you to facebook, I dont' use it a lot but check it most weeks. Don't want any friends to know we're trying so baby talk has to be restricted to PM! thanks xxxxxxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Good morning girls, took Brayden to the doctor last night, he's fine, just has a bad cold....makes me look a little silly but I don't care, it puts my mind at ease any way, he's just had this for over a month so I was starting to worry...apparently is quite common for kids to pick up multiple viruses and have a continuous illness...wonderful! So I'm at work today...not at all thrilled to be here either :hissy: as we originally were not suppose to work at all, then they changed it at the last minute. I'm hoping I will get to leave early today, there are not many people here and I have next to nothing to do...I hate this time of year! But anywho it is the last day of 2008...and I am really looking forward to what 2009 will bring as well as the rest of you ladies as well I bet...so here's to a wonderful new year... :wohoo: and may all the nonpregnant jelly bellys get there :bfp: in 2009 (preferably in early 2009 ;))

:dust:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

chocolatecat said:


> hi rhonda, might add you to facebook, I dont' use it a lot but check it most weeks. Don't want any friends to know we're trying so baby talk has to be restricted to PM! thanks xxxxxxx

No worries I wont spill the beans!


----------



## chocolatecat

hmm, yellowy (maybe tinged with brown??) CM just now, maybe the witch is finally nearly here!! Has been white all week. although normally I have pink spotting before AF! I WILL NOT get my hopes up that it means something else :)


----------



## Jai_Jai

*HAPPY NEW YEAR JELLY BELLIES LOVE YOU ALL XXXXXXX*


----------



## HatterasSarah

I'm so happy about all of our PG girls!!! Kimberly28 is preggo now too!!

Hope everyone is doing super duper well!!

Jai Jai, any news honey? I've been thinking about you!


----------



## chocolatecat

Happy New Year girls! Hope you had a good one. 

:witch: arrived today, but not feeling too sad, just glad she finally showed and we get to start the new year with a new cycle! 

Hugs to you all and fingers crossed for happy, healthy bumps and babies in 2009!


----------



## msTwiggy

Here's wishing all my Jelly Belly ladies a very HAPPY NEW YEAR!!! 

Thank you all for the wonderful support you've given through 2008. I pray that those who are with their little beans will have a healthy and beautiful pregnancy throughout 2009 and for us who are still waiting for a bean, may we be blessed with one by the 1st quarter of '09!!!!

:hug:


----------



## Jai_Jai

msTwiggy said:


> Here's wishing all my Jelly Belly ladies a very HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!
> 
> Thank you all for the wonderful support you've given through 2008. I pray that those who are with their little beans will have a healthy and beautiful pregnancy throughout 2009 and for us who are still waiting for a bean, may we be blessed with one by the 1st quarter of '09!!!!
> 
> :hug:

i second that!!! :D Go :spermy: go!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Sarah I know great news about Kimbo :D she gets married tomo too :D :wohoo:

I am ok - in pain this very second, started having ms aswell now so its getting really hard to hide it from ppl at work, they keep questioning me and i feel stupid saying ummm they dont know what it is!! got another scan on 13th Jan 1 week and 5 days arrrgh its torture waiting!! havent done any work as feel shit all the time :cry: aaaah this is sooo not good!!!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## msTwiggy

wow, and I thought the TWW was bad. It's ok Jai_Jai, think happy bean thoughts and your 5 days will fly by :)

As for me, my ticker says 5 days to testing, FF says I'm at 10 DPO and yet... I have no symptoms whatsoever! ZERO SYMPTOMS! *sigh*


----------



## srm0421

Hello Girls, Glad everyone seemed to have a Happy New Year. We had a last minute trip to Las Vegas and had a lot of fun but staying up and walking all over and driving home at 7 this morning makes me a cranky tired person. I only had a drink or two because I did not get a chance to test. I really doubt that I am PG but just to be sure it was a little champagne at 12 and one mixed drink which by Las Vegas standards is really watered down. I have loads of pictures and will post one on here tomorrow when I upload them.


----------



## chocolatecat

srm0421 said:


> Hello Girls, Glad everyone seemed to have a Happy New Year. We had a last minute trip to Las Vegas and had a lot of fun but staying up and walking all over and driving home at 7 this morning makes me a cranky tired person. I only had a drink or two because I did not get a chance to test. I really doubt that I am PG but just to be sure it was a little champagne at 12 and one mixed drink which by Las Vegas standards is really watered down. I have loads of pictures and will post one on here tomorrow when I upload them.

Wow - last minute trips to Vegas! I'm so jealous! We're just deciding whether to try and go to Vegas in May as one last blow out holiday muaha:) before the potential pitter patter of tiny feet! Just need some money!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:cry: :cry: :hissy: :cry: girls these pains are getting worse!!!!! :grr: I can't do it anymore!!! I really dont think it is preg related!!! Gabs can u take me to ur hospital pls I need some help I am exhausted constantly in pain and im off work AGAIN they are not gonna keep me on!!! Gonna ring DR in a min he is free in 5mins :cry: i need something or someone to sort this pain. If it is PG i really dunno what it is its not cramps i jst cant do it anymore :cry:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Everyone,

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.

Oh Gabby! Oh Gabby! Oh Gabby! :happydance: :yipee: I am so happy for you and your DH, Congratulations.
I am so sorry, you have been feeling so sick, but it is all for a good cause. I told you that December would be your month :)

Jai-Jai, sorry to read that you had a scare. Gosh and you are still in pain, what is going on. I hope your DR can put your mind at ease and take the pain away.

Rhonda, how are you enjoying second trimester. Did you tell everyone at work? I love the pictures, you look amazing.

Ashley, so sorry that aweful witch got you. I trully hope this is your month.

How you doing Sara, still hanging in there. It is a new year, does this mean your insurance will kick in now, I hope so.

Sarah, how are you enoying the break from school. Just a few more months before you start TTC again :)

Lea, hope you and DH are doing well and that 2009 will be your year for a little beanio!

Liyana, are you also enjoying lots of sunshine? Not long until you start testing.

Welcome, Caroline. I am 30 next week and DH is 36, we have been trying for just over two years now. We fell pregnant last year April with the help of IUI (Artificial Incemination / Interuterin Incemination) but unfortunately the our gynea at the time (Dr A - for Arsehole) picked up a problem with the baby at 13 weeks 1 day and we were forced to have a termiantion at 14 weeks 1 day on the 4th August 2008, we have been trying unsucessfuly ever since but with the help of the girls in this thead, the many other friends on this site and the much needed help and support of my new Fertility Specialist (Dr B - for Brilliant) I feel we will get a happy ending.

The Christmas break was lovely. My DH and I went away to the coast with my folks and my brother.
It was lovely to be out in the sun and play in both the sea and the resort pool.

Still on leave but have to go back to work on Monday and must say I wish I could have another week to relax.
Being back does however get my mind right back on the TTC topic and we all know how hard it is to stop that once it has started.

I went and saw my fertility specialist today to see how my follicular cyst is doing. It hasn't gone down very much, it was 6cm and it is now 5.8cm, but he did say its lining is thining so he is hopeful that by the the 13th of Jan once AF is here it will be right down, but if not then it will be another month of birth control. I have written more about how I am really feeling at the moment my journal. I don't want to bring to much of my low PMA here to the thread, this is our happy place!!!

Wishing all of you the very best and a happy ending of your very own.

Best wishes,
Debs


----------



## Gabrielle

Jai Jai...i want you to ask your doctor about your hcg levels...and see what he says. I am not trying to scare you or anything but from the numbers you told me...they didnt double in 48hours like they are suppose to. Now this doesnt mean that something is wrong, but with all the pain your having I'm terrified about an ectopic, only b/c they havent ruled that out. Please ask what he says about your hcg levels. Also they should try to do a scan today. Go to the er if you have too. And have them do a scan, a pelvic exam, and hcg levels. YOu need to know whats going on hunni! Also what kind of pain...like sharp, dull, stabbing? Where is it located...middle, to one side or then another? And on a scale of 1 to 10, 10 being the worst pain..what is it? I want you to be seen today..NOT just talked to over the phone. And please try to rest and take some tyenol(that abouts it.) they can give you some narcotics if you are seen too to help with the pain. Also..any other symptoms going on?


----------



## Gabrielle

Debs!!!!! WELCOME BACK!:hug::hugs::hug: We missed you!:)

Thanks for being so happy for me!:) I do remember our email and you saying .....watch this month you will get preggo. Lol go figure eh!:happydance:

Glad you had a nice vaction! I totally could use one of those at the moment. Just to SLEEP...i want like 3days to just stay in bed and sleep. I am so gosh darn tried this time around, and with two lil ones to chase around...AHH its not easy!:dohh:

Well I really hope that when af shows on the 13th that everything looks good and you can get the green signal to go again!:) I realy really want you to get your 2009 bean soon!!! Well going to go read your journal! So glad your back babe!:):happydance:

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: for DEBS!


----------



## Jai_Jai

you are back :yipee: we missed u!!! sorry ur cyst has not gone down more than we hoped but as soon as it has u will get ur :bfp: i know it!! glad u had a gd holiday!!

Dr has given me antibiotics so FX it works :dust: 

love ya girlies xxxx


----------



## Gabrielle

Jai jai!!!!!!!!!!! Why the heck did he give you antibotics???? Does he evenknow if you have an infection? grrrrr i am going to smack him! did you call and ask what i told you to ask!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Gabrielle said:


> Jai Jai...i want you to ask your doctor about your hcg levels...and see what he says. I am not trying to scare you or anything but from the numbers you told me...they didnt double in 48hours like they are suppose to. Now this doesnt mean that something is wrong, but with all the pain your having I'm terrified about an ectopic, only b/c they havent ruled that out. Please ask what he says about your hcg levels. Also they should try to do a scan today. Go to the er if you have too. And have them do a scan, a pelvic exam, and hcg levels. YOu need to know whats going on hunni! Also what kind of pain...like sharp, dull, stabbing? Where is it located...middle, to one side or then another? And on a scale of 1 to 10, 10 being the worst pain..what is it? I want you to be seen today..NOT just talked to over the phone. And please try to rest and take some tyenol(that abouts it.) they can give you some narcotics if you are seen too to help with the pain. Also..any other symptoms going on?

oh babe thanks sooo much for your support and info!! I have had a scan and they have ruled out eptopic, and my HCG levels more than doubled (not sure what I told u but I had them on the Mon eve and then again wed morn and they were more than double. so thats ok there. i have a sac in my womb and i am not as far along as i thoughth i was so thats why they couldnt see bubs apparently, I have another scan on the 13th and DR thinks have a severe water infection as it eases with uriniating.....he has given me anti biotics. I dont know what tynol is but i am taking paracetamol which is v weak and is what the Drs advised me to take....when i have the pain though it is a 10!!!! if not more i scream and cry and thrash about its awful :cry: it started off as a cramp like pain in my uterus area and then a sharp pain up through my tummy from like my tummy button to my cliterous and then it spreads up my left side to my kidney area its nasty but the DR said once i start taking the antibiotics then i should notie a difference almost immediately and if it doesnt get any better than to go straight to ER over the weekend....but to keep him up to date and not to hesitate in calling him no matter when - we really is a gd DR the first one i saw was rubbish i admit by saying its not eptopic by jst feeling my tummy :rofl: but Dr Lewis sent me for a scan and they didnt see one.....FX I dont have one as i know there is still a small chance that i could have a bubs in my womb and one in my tube or something but they will check this out on the 13th if the pills work and if they dont then they will check sooner!! 

How r u feeling anyway?? Shattered like me? I have ms too quite bad already which is irritating that its at the same time and also at the time when work are decising to keep me on or not - tomo is D Day :cry: and I think as I am off today then I will most likely lose my job tomo :cry: then I am fukked!!!

:dust: for you all xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Gabrielle said:


> Jai jai!!!!!!!!!!! Why the heck did he give you antibotics???? Does he evenknow if you have an infection? grrrrr i am going to smack him! did you call and ask what i told you to ask!!!!!!!!

cos i told him my symptoms and last week when i was in SAU they took my urine and dipped it and said one of the sticks came back with an infection but they didnt know what and they would test it further and send results to DR and he said he hasnt got them but it sounds like an infection!?!?!


----------



## Gabrielle

Oh good good! I am so glad your levels doubled!! I was sooo worried..what you told me they didnt i even when back and checked lol. Anyways, the sounds like it could be a uti, and going into your kidney. Hopefully the antibotic will clear it up and if it isnt better tomorrow go in!! :) Glad you have a great doc..and sorry for worrying...lol. Your job may not keep you ? Can't you get FMLA? Family medical leave...idk what you call it there? Yeah i am too feeling sick and SOOOOOO tired....i cant handle it with two kids. idont know what im going to do!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: sorry for worrying you!! I hope it is a UTI and that it all clears up, dunno what i would do without my little nurse ;)

Its hard isnt it, I am finding all this very difficult atm and i just want to blitz the house but i am too shattered and too sicky to do it and when i try my pains come back :cry: so I am in bed resting on DF's orders!!! poo poo cachoo. so i know mildly how u feel!!! but to have all of that and two little ones - u are super woman!!! and all so young too :D

Gabs, have u heard anymore abot your arythmia?? what have they said to you now ur preggo? Hope ur ok, it worries me wish i lived near u :cry:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh my gosh what a day! Today was my lil man's 2nd birthday so we took him to the city and did the build a bear thing this morning, out to lunch and then to the children's Museum and then shopping, got home around supper time and I was sooooo exhausted!!!!! But I still had to make his cake and clean the house and get everything ready for tomorrow as we are having 20 someodd people here for his party, ahhhh...tomorrow will be just as crazy as I didn't get everything done so I have to get up early and finish, I just have to go to bed soon as I am beyond exhausted now! Will be glad when Sunday comes and I can finally rest!

Debs! Welcome back hun, I hope your vacation was nice and relaxing. Sounds like it was. We missed you!!!!! 

Jenna I am glad you got some meds and hope this will clear everything up so you wont be in pain anymore and you can enjoy your pregnancy, well as much as you can enjoy the 1st trimester...

Gabby hun I completely know how you feel, only you have 1 more kid than I did, it is so tough being that tired and having no energy and having to look after your little ones. I would all but cry every night as I just wanted to go to bed when I got home from work but I couldn't obviously, its definately tougher with kiddos!!! Just think though a little over a month or so and you will get your energy back !

2nd trimester is a breeze...I am loving it! this baby is so easy, I hope he/she is this easy after they are born too!!! Hey wishful thinking i know! Only 5 more weeks girls...eeeee...I'm not excited or anything :rofl:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Gosh R, 5 more weeks. Here in SA they confirm the baby's sex with 75% certainty at 12 week scan and 100% at 16 week scan. I am quite sure you can start painting that room pink :)

Jenna, has the pain gone away?

Gabby hope you are feeling too aweful with the ms.

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## msTwiggy

Hi everyone, I'm not exactly in the best of moods. might be small to some, but it's left me in quite an emotional state. One of my two hamsters died yesterday afternoon, after 2 days of suffering from intestinal problems. DH is to blame, fed the hammy too many fresh fruit until the little critter had severe diarrhea. 

I was so sad that I cried the whole afternoon and the whole night.:cry: I'm left with one hamster so today I have to look for another, or risk the other one getting stressed by loneliness and he might die too. 

*sigh*

Not such a great start to a new year... I just hope testing in a few days will bring better news. Otherwise, I'd be double broken hearted...


----------



## HatterasSarah

I seriously am in awe about all of the newly preggo girls!! We really have a strong team here...I'm sure I will be the only non-preggo Jelly Belly soon! Totally fine with me though =). I know that no matter what happens with all of us, we'll stick together! I don't know if I've updated y'all on my situation, so here it goes...I was planning on just not preventing until we officially decide to TTC, but I've actually been actively preventing (ie, not having intercourse around ovulation etc) instead. I've just got soooo much on my plate right now, and Michael is just about 15 months old and is becoming quite a handful. The thought of having 2 anytime soon just scares the crap out of me! Hopefully when May comes, my mind will change. So anyways, that's what is up with us!!!

Gabby, did you have nausea with your boys? I've heard m/s happens more with girls than boys. Obviously not everyone follows this wives tale, but I think it is the case is most cases.

R, I've been meaning to ask you how your current pregnancy compares to your previous pregnancy. Like, is it similar or dissimilar? 

Jai, you're still in my thoughts girlfriend! I hope your little bean is okay!!

MsTwiggy, I completely sympathize with how you feel, it is very rational to feel that way when you lose a pet. I'm sorry it happened, you're hubby better be giving you back massages for the next year to make up for this incident! :hugs:

Debs, not long now sweetie!!!!!! I'm getting excited for you =). 

Well, I love you all dearly and think about you all the time. I can't wait till all of you get preggo....you ALL deserve it! :hugs: for the Jelly Bellies!


----------



## Jai_Jai

hey ladies well I lost my job yday as they are cutting back and MS is bad today and yday but gd news is my pains are dull aches now :yipee: so it clealry wasnt preg related and i was going through all of this pain cos they thought i was just being a woos and pregnant!!! :grr: DR's 

How is everyone today? I am frreeeezing


----------



## 1stbaby

Hello everyone! I am back, i took a short break from the holidays and from everything else. I am not even close to ov yet so time is going fast really. I have actually read Twighlight, New Moon, and Eclipse in the past week. I started Breaking Dawn yesterday and DH took me to see Twighlight yesterday as well. I was disappointed i have to say but it was still fun. I have been working out and dieting so that is fun. I fell down my stairs yesterday and have a huge bruise on my bottom and back! Glad i was not pg i would have been frightened, instead I laughed my head off. Other than that back to both jobs this week.


----------



## srm0421

1st baby I love those books and am thinking of reading them all again for the 5th time. Which one was your fave so far? and which one did you not like so much? I love them all but my least fave was new moon just because I feel her depression since I have been through depression myself it just hits home.

Jai-Jai I am sorry you lost your job but really glad the pains are gone I was so worried for you. I am a big believer that everything happens for a reason and with MS you might not feel like getting out of bed for awhile so it might be good you don't have a job to go to right now. Focus on growing your baby and that is your only job for now. I hope it works out for you.

Ms Twiggy- So sorry about your poor hamster, I really understand how you feel, I am an avid pet lover and cry even for stranger animals. I cry for their passing every time. I hope you find a new companion for your surviving one soon and the union is a good friendship.

Sarah good luck on finishing your schooling I know how you feel, when Sebastian was 15 months I felt that I did not want another one yet for a couple of reasons. First I felt guilty for not giving him as much one on one time with me and secondly I really did not know how he would handle a new baby since he is so attached to me. Now i know he will be jealous but he is older and understands a lot so I know I could help he through it better now than before. Hope your WTTC is short and your TTC is short too. 

As for me I am going to start off saying that I hate evaporation lines so much, Why do I let them give me hope against my better judgment? I took a test yesterday and I had a bad dirty diaper to tend to so I did that and forgot about the test (since I knew it would say NO) Well I went back in the bathroom and had a faint line. I took one last night and it said no and one this morning and it said no but then an hour later there was another faint line kind of off center so I know it is an evap but it still gave me a little butterfly. I am so mad, sad, confused and a million other emotions right now trying to figure somethings out with my body. I do have some on and off boob pain and a back ache, I can not stand for too long before my back hurts so I hope I did manage to O at some point and AF is on her way.

In other news I think my son is jealous of the puppies because now he is panting like a dog and crawling around on all fours and picks stuff up with his mouth to bring to me and drop it in my hand. I am probably doing the wrong thing but I just let him pretend to be a dog and call him my doggy. He only plays a dog maybe twice a day for about 5 mins, the rest of the time he is my Sebastian so I do not see too much harm in his playing. If anyone knows any different though please feel free to let me know. Took all 6 puppies to get their shots yesterday and of course the biggest puppy was the loudest crier. Hope everyone else is doing good.


----------



## srm0421

OK I posted my evap pictures in the BFN thread in the Gallery so go by and see them and see why I am so mad at them.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

ok first of all...SARA!!! Those don't look like evap lines to me hun, they have definate pink in them...evaps are colorless lines....yours have color from what i can see.....ooohhhhh getting excited for you hun, def retest in the AM with fmu and don't leave the test unattended this time :happydance:

Jenna so glad your feeling much better sweetie, I hate seeing you in that much pain, and I bet you are so relieved that its not your LO and everything is going great in your pregnancy :yipee:

Sarah so nice to hear from you hun, you will be graduating school that same time my husband does and I so can not wait for May for that reason, its been a long long 10 years!!! He's been in school since I've known him so this will be a nice change for sure! I know your LO seems like a lot right now, my boy just turned 2 on Friday and he gives me more than I can handle most days but I just think what a wonderful big brother he will be and even though it too scares the living daylights out of me to have 2 I honestly can't wait for this next one to arrive! It will be a lot of hard work but I feel like ds is just now starting to do more on his own so its probably a good time. The answer to your question is WAY different. Both pregnancies so far have been like night and day, that different. I was sick with Brayden and not at all with this one (I know I was very lucky) I was super happy all the time and in a fantastic mood with Brayden, this one I felt really down in the dumps yucky and found myself not wanting to be around anyone, grumpy and just not myself for most of the 1st trimester. BBs hurt bad with Brayden, and not at all with this one, this one I don't even honestly feel pregnant yet, if it wasn't for the bigger bbs and growing belly I wouldn't think I was! :rofl:

Liyana (hope I spelled that right!) I'm so sorry to hear about your hampster hun, loosing any pet it sad, no matter how big or small it is, you still love it just the same. I hope you are doing better and find a new friend for your other one to play with. :hugs:

Well I survived yesterdays madness and am offically back to normal...thank goodness, have been crazy busy every weekend since, god since before Thanksgiving! DH and I are planning a trip to NYC in 2 weeks and other than that I have nothing going on, it feels sooooo good to say that!!! Next Doctors appt is thursday, hoping we will get to hear the heartbeat by doppler as I haven't heard it yet (just saw it twice on u/s).

:hugs: for my jellies!


----------



## msTwiggy

Thanks for all the kind support everyone :) I miss my little hammy so much. Anyhow, the other hamster was starting to look really glum so I went out and got him a new friend. So now it's back to two hamsters, and DH has been on his best ever behaviour following the hamster incident, hehehe..

Rhonda, you have no idea how many times I go back and look at your belly photos and go "wooww..." :rofl: If i do it any more often i might cross over to being creepy!

Sara, I see colour too!! Hope another test in the am will bring good news!!

Sarah, enjoy the last days of school dearie! :D Some of my best memories of study life were in my last days of college :happydance:

Ashley, ouch on the bruises! Hope they'll heal soon :)

Jenna, so sorry to hear you lost your job but glad that your pains are subsiding! 

Debs!! It's so good to hear from you again!!! :hug:

Gabby, everything going ok on your side? 

Ok, head count! If Sara gets a +ve, the only ones left would be.. err.. myself, Debs, Ashley, Sarah. Come on girls!! BFP! BFP!!


----------



## HatterasSarah

Jai Jai, I'm sorry that you lost your job, but I'm glad you're feeling better honey! You're still in my thoughts and prayers =).

Ashley, are you enjoying the books? I hope so! They were the greatest things I've ever read in my life =). I was disappointed in the movie as well, but from what I've heard, the next ones will be wayyy different. They're getting rid of that quacky director Catherine Hardwicke. I'm glad you had a nice break, but I'm also glad you're back =). What CD are you on?

Rhonda, I'm glad you're not sick this pregnancy!! Ive been pregnant twice, and the first one I was sick as a dog and lost 20 lbs in the first 10 weeks...and with Michael I had no sickness at all, just headaches. I'm convinced the first was a girl since they were so different. And I'm still convinced you're having a girl! 

Sara, yeah I know what you mean about Sebastian being attached. Michael is very attached to both my husband and I, but more so my husband...so I think he'd get really jealous, but I think he'd also be an amazing big brother, because he's very sensitive and loving. Oh PS, I'm about to check out your "evap" lines (which are prolly BFPs), so I'll let you know in a little bit

Liyana, I'm glad you got a new hammy! and I'm glad hubby is on his best behavior!


----------



## Jai_Jai

srm0421 said:


> OK I posted my evap pictures in the BFN thread in the Gallery so go by and see them and see why I am so mad at them.

i have had a look at Sara they are not evaps!!! :bfp::bfp::bfp:Thats what I got the day before I did a FRER they are pink and clearer than mine was at 9dpo I have my FX that I am not premature with this but congratulations :yipee:

love you xxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ok so now I am really antsy for you to poas this morning Sara!!!!! OMG OMG OMG!!!!!! :happydance: I too think that you got your :bfp:!!!!! Test with a FRER test that will give you a definate :bfp: if it is as they pick up the smallest amounts of HCG, both Jenna and I got ours with that, GL hun!!!!!

Sarah I still think this could be my little girl too but always second guess myself because of all the things I've heard about being way sicker with a girl...and I haven't been sick at all :sad2: 

Liyana you crack me up!! :rofl:

Gabby where the H are you??? Hope your feeling alright hun.

I am so tired today!!!! I am running on next to no sleep, probably if I was lucky got 2-3 hrs last night, I tossed and turned all night, could not get comfy at all. I haven't been sleeping well lately, I'm going to try working out before bed tonight maybe that will help. It is my new years resolution so I should get cracking on it anyway...I do not want to gain 50lbs with this baby!! :hissy:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Where are all my girls today? :cry:


----------



## srm0421

Sorry girls but I got another evap today. I don't even know how long it took to come up but I waited the 10 mins and nothing and kept checking on it for another couple of mins, and the evap line is thinner and lighter than yesterdays. I knew it was not a BFP but deep down still hoped you know. So in light of this disappointment I have decided to go to the drs and get provera. I still don't have my insurance set up yet, not til next month but I have to pay for a blood test wait two days for it to come back negative, get the provera, take it for 10 days and wait anywhere from 2 days to 2 weeks for AF. Oh well though, I will get my BFP this year I know it so I will be ok. It just makes me sad that now my son will be over 3 years old when I have another baby and I wanted them closer in age.


----------



## 1stbaby

I am on cd 13 and i dont think i will ov any time soon though. i think it will more like in the 20s again. i am going to get some coffee and go to the gym and then i am going to stick my head back in Breaking Dawn because i cant stop reading for long! I think these are by far the best books i have ever read as well! My favorite was Eclipse, they were together the whole time and it was such an emotional book. New Moon was also my least favorite because i wanted edward to come back so bad! I am halfway through breaking dawn and its good as well. i am excited for the movies too, as i have heard about them getting rid of that person. 

I really hope you get a bfp, i am going to look at the evap test now. I am glad to hear everone is doing well though. 

Sorry about your hampster also, I am way too sensitive when it comes to animals so i know how you feel.

I am glad you are doing better Jai Jai, sorry about your job, but i think you should be resting anyway.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

oh Sara hun I am sorry!! Your body plays some mean tricks on you, did you try testing with a different brand maybe? Just remember we are all here for you hun :hugs:


----------



## srm0421

Yeah I just took two more of two different brands and they are both negative, I had no peed yet this morning, the test I took earlier was done at 4 A.M. since I had puppies crying and my son fell out of bed. I am just hoping that taking the provera again will jump start my cycles this time. usually I only have to do it once and things work properly for a little while at least but maybe because I am getting older and had a baby that my body is working differently now. I do not know but as soon as my ins is active I will be down at the drs asking for all kinds of tests. I actually feel better knowing I am ready to take the next step to bring on AF, it kind of gives me a little bit of closure to this crazy cycle. 

Ashley so glad you like the books, as I said I have read them 4 times and as far as the movie I think their relationship was made to look too short and the special effects were not all that, In my head Edward sparkles so bright and the movie I had to look hard to see the sparkles. They needed to switch directors for the New Moon though because of Jacob and his tribe shifting that takes good special effects. I really hope the next one is better but also follows the book.


----------



## chocolatecat

Hi girls.
Oh Sara, so sorry it's not working out and your body is being mean. Even more sorry that you have to pay for your health care - are you not in canada? I thought you guys had free health care? Either way, I hope the provera works for you.
Sorry about your job Jai Jai - I hope it's a positive event in the long run, it often can be.

My boss had just announced he's resigned! so things at my work are up in the air. He's tried to reassure me that I'll still have a job, but I'm not convinced. I'm a research scientist and he's the head of our centre, so with him gone our funding might stop. I feel very frustrated and powerless to do anything. I mean, I'm used to not having a boss - he lives in Singapore for god sake and I work on my own, but it's still nice to have someone to answer too occasionally, even if it is only every 6 months!!! AND I was just saying how great it is to have a secure job with a contract for at least 2 years and probably 4 - grrrr. Sorry just needed to rant, it's a being a weird first day back at work! AND AF is in full, horrible flow. Hope she hurries up so we can get on with the BDing bit!


----------



## msTwiggy

oh dear dear me, things are not looking very bright with the working world almost everywhere, i sure hope everything will be alright choco.

sara, sorry am still the naive newbie, what's provera? :blush:

it's 14 DPO for me today, and CD 25. FF expects :witch: to arrive today. Although I'm praying and praying that she doesn't arrive, I'm already feeling slightly crampy which is usually signs that AF will be arriving anytime. *sigh*

Just yesterday night I thought to myself that maybe I should go get a POAS? But with cramps this morning, i think i'll just save my money and forget about it.


----------



## srm0421

Choco- i live in Ontario California and wish we had free health care.

MrsTwigy- Provera is a progestrone that you take a tablet usually 10 mg daily for 10 days and then anywhere from 2 days to 2 weeks after you take the last pill AF will start. It was once used as a pregnancy test pill because if you don't bleed after the last pill there are only 2 reasons. 1) low estrogen and you uterine lining did not get thick enough to shed or 2) you are pregnant. It is now advised not to take during pregnancy because of a genital defect it can cause on the fetus. This is the reason I have to have a negative blood test before they prescribe it to me which is good because I would be nervous the whole pregnancy if it turned out i was pregnant. 
I hate/love my evaps today. Is it possible to love and hate them at the same time? i hope so because I love how pretty they look but hate that the are "fake" Positives. I tried to take a picture of them and will post it in the BFN thread in the pregnancy gallery. They are harder to see because I did not have good lighting.


----------



## msTwiggy

aaarggghhh!! i'm feeling so anxious!! should i test?? should i?? would it be able to detect anything this early?:hissy:


----------



## srm0421

I want you to test!!!! Stay away AF come knock on my door instead!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl: @ Sara, you maybe the only ttc girl asking for the :witch: to arrive! Liyanna test....why not, cramps can also happen in early pregnancy as your bean gets all snuggly, both Jenna and I had them!! Do you usually get crampy before :af:??

Gosh all you girls are loosing your jobs :( I'm so sorry!! My work is very slow almost dead right now and it has me worried as I have heard rumors of a layoff in the near future...yikes!! I had though about not coming back after the baby is born any way....we still have to figure finances out and see if its possible, right now I'm thinking its not a bad idea, though the thought of being a stay at home mom scares me too. Brayden is VERY hyper and active, I find it hard to keep him entertained on the weekends, lol. Hopefully this baby will be a little less active so the 2 of them will be balanced. :)


----------



## msTwiggy

Really R? You and Jenna had cramps before your awesome BFP? uuu..will keep that in mind. unfortunately, i ALWAYS get slight cramps before AF, and terrible terrible period pains during the first two days of AF. 

I want to test but I'm so scared! Last three months, everytime I test, AF arrives the day after! Jinxed i tell ya!!

Anyway, guess what I found out today, a friend who just got married end of november, is now preggers. yay.


----------



## srm0421

I used to be the same way, Liyanna, if I tested AF would show up the next day, if AF was late I would test and sure enough here she would come like she was stuck in traffic or something. 
R- I know I am weird but honestly I would be happy if AF arrived and next cycle I Oed.

I am confused and need some opinions. Yesterday I said I was going to get on provera to bring on AF. Here are my questions: 1) should I end this cycle on a pill or wait it out since the longest i have ever gone was 84 days? 2)I have been having weird boob pain and bloating for the last few days, should I wait to see if it is AF crawling along to meet me? 3) should i stop asking stupid questions and just relax?


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: :hugs: Sara babe just relax!! wait it out for another week and see if :witch: is on her way!! If she does not arrive then test and then if :bfn: :sad2: then go to the DR ok? I think u still have a chance babe xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

MY FIRST BUMP PICTURE :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00550.jpg
File size: 90.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## srm0421

Alright that bump better start growing soon, i don't care that you are only 7 weeks :rofl: I think being bloated I am bigger than you now :rofl: Thanks for the advice, waiting another week will not hurt me so I think I might just do that. I will get more tests either tomorrow or this weekend and see what they bring me.


----------



## srm0421

BTW how often will you be updating us with bump pictures? Hopefully a lot sooner than once every 2 months like someone we all know (you know who you are, I won't say and names (r) :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: I am going to do it every week :D Every Tuesday I am gonna take a piccy as thats when all my mw appts will be on!! :wohoo:


----------



## srm0421

ok sounds good so at the end of your pregnancy we can view a progression of before and during and after. I plan on doing one every week too since I only have a few of me pregnant with Sebastian.


----------



## Jai_Jai

I also think its nice for the children to see stuff like that :D yes after.........eeeek I am not looking forward to getting back to pre preggo body :sad2: gonna be hard!!

I have just managed to get our freeview box working after searching and finding out it should work, since DF tried and failed and i was sure it would work and I did it :dance: who needs men???


----------



## HatterasSarah

Liyana, you should test girl!! I understand not wanting to jinx yourself though!

Sara, I am never an advocate of any unnecessary use of medicine, but I think the provera could be a good idea. I just remember when your had a 73 day cycle or whatever, and that's just insane!!!! Would you do the provera, clomid, progesterone cycle? It has worked so well for some of the girls on my site, so I say go for it!!

R, I'm a SAHM still (kinda) and honestly, as soon as I'm done with college, I'm getting a job ASAP! Sometimes i feel like I'm taking crazy pills. My mom was a SAHM though for all of us (3 kids) and she loved it. I'd give it a try and see if it's for you, maybe just really analyze your time at home when the baby gets here. Good luck!!

Jenna, when do you go back to the doc?? I'm so anxious to hear what's going on!!!

Gabby, where the F are you?


----------



## Jai_Jai

Yes Sara maybe u should take on board what Sarah is saying, if after a week still :bfn: and no :witch: try that cycle?!?! worth a shot eh?

Sarah I have a scan next Tuesday - just one week :dance: and we find out if bubs is ok or not!! I have had MS though so I think its all ok!?!? My pains have gone as was kid infection so FX - can I still get increased hcg levels and more prego symptoms if i had has an mmc?

Rhonda - I really miss you too!! I have set up a preggo journal now too say check it out and u can see how i am feeling - its quite detailed and I have a good old rant the link is in my siggy now xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Gabreille, Gabrielle?? where for art thou Gabrielle?? I miss u and worried whats going on u ok? xxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:cry: I am sorry if posting a belly pic every 4 weeks is not good enough for you all but I feel like if I do it any sooner I am just wasting my time as I don't see a change week to week. :cry: I did this same thing when I was pregnant with Brayden and I saw a nice transition each time, not shots of the same belly over and over again. :cry: sorry but I am feeling very emotional today :cry:

going to go have a good :sad2:


----------



## Jai_Jai

awwwwwwwwww :hugs: Rhonda dont cry!!!! Sarah was only joking!!!! awwwww we didnt mean to upset you baby!! :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## srm0421

I was just playing dear trying to get Jai Jai to post as many pictures as possible. I wish I was emotional. Don't watch the life time channel today ok you will never stop crying. So sorry if I made you and tiny bean sad. Poor things :hugs:


----------



## msTwiggy

I wanna teeesstt!!! Hhahahah!!!

Arrrggghh, ok ok, FF says I should test on the 11th. Which means there are still big chances that :witch: would be dropping in on me. I've managed to hold out till today, which is amazing as AF always comes exactly when FF predicts!

SO i'm going to force myself to wait till the 11th! i'm going to go post-crazy here every time i feel like going out and getting myself a POAS! LOL! At least not having one on hand helps a bit. 

I hope this would be my BFP cycle though. I can't take anymore calls from newlyweds going "we're pregnant!" 

and OMG jenna! Hhahahha, i'm am fortunately as bless as you are when it comes to flat tummies but all i always hear from people is "you know you're so thin it might be difficult to concieve" bah-humbug.

sarah! good luck in entering the working world soon! :D

sara, thanks for the information, gosh i learn so much from you ladies

Rhonda, awwww.. don't cry luv, all in good humour :hugs:

Anyone knows what happened to Gabby? It's getting quite worrying not hearing from her for this long. Usually she'd drop a note to say she'd be away.


----------



## srm0421

No I have not heard anything from Gabby. I want you to test Liyana so bad, do you temp? I keep forgetting. If AF should have came today then why do you have to wait until the 11th? That is too far away, I am going crazy for you.

R- Come back dear, I am sorry I hurt your tiny feelings I love you don't be mad, I still want to rub your cute belly no matter how long in between I get to see it. :hug: By The way I am a stay at home mom and while it can be a little crazy at times I am dreading graduating on the 1st of Feb (Thank you very much, if I must toot my own horn TOOT TOOT!!!) I want to be done with school but I don't want to go to work. Good luck with whatever decision you make.


----------



## msTwiggy

Sara! I want to test so bad too!! :rofl:

But see, af came on the 12th last month, and sometimes my cycle takes a whole month, so i think that's why FF says it's safest to wait till the 11th. 

I'm praying every second of the day now. please please pleeeease God, let me have a bfp!


----------



## msTwiggy

oh, and no no, i dont temp. i gave up on temping, eheheh


----------



## srm0421

I want to give up temping but some days it seems almost like I have a crack habbit but my crack is my thermometer. :rofl: I am trying to not think about it or stress about it and when I get my BFP I will be so happy to throw out my thermometer. Dang it the wait is too long, Let the count down begin 5 days.


----------



## msTwiggy

yeap, we're all addicted to weird things, and i do believe i can safely say we're all BnB addicts! :happydance:


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls! Sorry I've been away! Just got home tonight from Gavin being the hospital..:( He has phenmonia. Was SUPER sick...I had to beg the dr to let us leave tonight as i just was needing home badly. He's doin ok now still not great but improving. Sorry I'm not on alot girls...i just am really moody, tired, sick with this baby so i dont get on here much. 

How is everyone doing? I see Ms twiggy....going to test soon????? YAY. I really hope this is your BFP!


----------



## Gabrielle

Btw.....I have my scan tomorrow morning....WISH ME LUCK!!!


----------



## msTwiggy

Gabrielle said:


> Btw.....I have my scan tomorrow morning....WISH ME LUCK!!!

Good luck Gabby!!!! :hugs:


----------



## chocolatecat

Oh Gabby, sounds like you've got your hands full - I hope the scan goes well - you should have one less thing to worry about after that! Hugs to Gavin, I hope he's getting better.

MsTwiggy - amazing will power! I'd have the dip sticks all lined up in the cup by now! I'm sure it'll be a BFP!

Sara!!! What's going on? Are you testing again? Are you going to the Drs? What are you studying at uni? Hugs
xxx

PS having my period is boring! There's nothing to obsess over! (although it does mean my time on here is cut down, which must be a good thing!) Must get on with work...


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

First of all let me deeply apologize for my emotional breakdown yesterday, I do not know why I flipped out and I feel so bad, stupid hormones!!! Thanks again Jenna for bringing me back to normal last night, you always cheer me up!! :hugs: I am better today, very sorry ladies! And Sara I know you meant nothing bad by it hun just caught me on the wrong day of the month I guess :rofl: don't worry I still luv ya!

Gabby I am sorry to hear about Gavin, I hope he is ok!! Its so scary when the little ones get sick isn't it? And you feel so helpless...at least your boys know they are in good hands with their mom being a nurse and all!! Glad your back with us and good luck today with your scan, please post a pic and let us know how it all goes ok hun?

Yay Liyanna!!! No :witch: yet! Cheers to that, bring on the tests! :happydance: Are you really going to make us wait until the 11th? That's so far away!!! :(

So its snowy and icy here and cold...21 degrees, yuck. I think I will be leaving work a little early to try to beat the mad rush. I have my doctors appt tomorrow at 11:30, not really sure if it will consist of much, think they are just going to weigh me (ahhhhhh) and measure my uterus...maybe I'll get to hear the heartbeat if I'm lucky, I'm going to ask any way. Hope you all have a great day today!


----------



## HatterasSarah

Sara and Liyana...will you beautiful girls pleeeeeease test soon? I'm such a POAS pusher on my site, but bc I'm not on here enough, I don't feel like I can hound you all hahaha. I'm so anxious to find out if y'all are impregnated hahaha!! 

Rhonda, emotional breakdowns are a part of pregnancy for sure. I don't think anyone is upset with you about your breakdown...equally I don't think anyone was actually mad at you for not posting. We just want to see your beautiful baby bump!

Jenna, I hope all is well, and you will continue to be in my prayers til tuesday and probably thereafter.

Gabby, oh NO!!!! I'm so sorry to hear about Gavin!! Gosh, you've really got your hands full. Pregnant and with 3 boys (yes, Im including hubby as one of your boys, since we know that we are all mommies to our husbands too), one of which as pneumonia =(. Your family is in my thoughts and prayers girl...I hope Gav gets better!!

Debs, where are you dear lady? I'm missin you like WHOA!

Chocolatcat, I don't know your name (sorry), but I wish you good luck TTCing!!


----------



## srm0421

Gabby- So sorry to hear about Gavin, I really hope he feels better soon. That is such a scary feeling having your LO so sick and not being able to fix him. Taking care of a sick baby plus dealing with pregnancy hormones, it is no wonder you do not have time on here. Hope the medicine kicks in quickly.I am also so excited to hear how the drs goes this morning. 

Choco- I am studying early childhood education but only getting my associates because I only want to work in a preschool/daycare so I can work and have my son/children at the same place. I have a phobia of daycares (don't know about anywhere else but we hear a lot of bad things out here about bad daycares). After my children are all in regular school I want to go back to school for radiology but we will see what happens then.

Sarah- I will test as soon as I get some tests. Maybe today if I make it down to my moms. I would have even POAS if I was on my period because it is such an addiction. :rofl: i have problems.

R- No explinations needed. I understand completely as long as you know I did not mean to hurt your tiny feelings i am ok. i remember being regnant and if someone said Blue when I wanted to say Red then I would get upset. You need to be able to come on here and vent to us even if it is about us because that is what we are here for. I will never take offense I promise.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls,

Just popping by very quickly to say I love you all and hope you are well, the bumps are well and those of you with kiddies I hope they are well.

Sorry to hear about your Son Gabby, I hope he gets better soon.

I am taking a break this week, in a bit of a low place at the moment, need to take my mind off the whole baby thing. Going to see my FS next week Tuesday to find out if my follicle has shrunk. I went from 6cm to 5.8 in over two weeks.
Something to concider is that at ovulation time (peak time) it should only be around 1.5cm to 1.8cm I have my doubts, I will probably have to be on BCP for another month. Humph!

Good luck ladies, hope that when I log back on there are loads more BFPs.

PS: WELCOME BACK MEL! I missed you sweetie


----------



## Gabrielle

Well girls im back. They said I am measuring about 6wks and 2days...so alil bit further then i thought. There was only ONE baby! YAY.....so i saw teh yolk sac, the baby, and the heartbeat!!:YAY......the only thing is.....the babies heartbeat was only 105, kinda on the lower end. the ultrasound tech said as long as its above 100 i should be ok. She saids its not fantastic but its not bad. I told her i was worried and she said dont worry. So I'm alil freaked and am praying the lil bean is ok!!!!! Of course my ob is off today so i cant get any reassurance from her.aah And of course i have spotting...but most likely due to the ultrasound. 

I will try to post a pic soon.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Yay Gabby!!! :yipee: seeing the heartbeat is fantastic, your odds of misscarrying drop greatly after seeing that! 105 is fine I think for the age your baby is I mean "her" heart just started beating a day or so ago so give it some time to speed up. I'm sure you have nothing to worry about hun!

OMG girls I just watched this weeks episode of One Tree Hill and cried like a baby through the whole episode!! Would someone who's not preg and watched it tell me if they cried at all because I'm starting to think I'm loosing it, lol


----------



## msTwiggy

GABBY!! you saw a the beanie heartbeat!! yaaaaaaayyy for all the beanie babies!!! :happydance:

Rhonda, hope you'll get to hear your lil beanie heartbeat too! :hugs:

Debs, hope everything will turn out ok, lots of hugs from me:hug:

Mel? Where where!! Mel!!!!

3 more days 3 more days!! :hissy::happydance::hissy: i'm going cuckoo!! Please :witch:, you've stayed away so far, keep away till the 11th!! Not going to test any sooner, i dont want to jinx it!! :rofl:


----------



## srm0421

Gabby- Yeah that is great news I understand your worry but I think everything will be ok. Can not wait to see the pic.

R- I saw One Tree Hill and I cried too, I was worried something was wrong with Peyton when the season ended but then when she tells Lucas she is Pregnant I cried and cried and when Brooke found Sam and saved her I cried too. 

Liyanna I am going crazy over here waiting for you to test so I know you are going crazy.

Ok so I took another test and it was a BFN. Mind you I only help my pee for maybe two hours but I did not even get an evap and they are the same brand of test so I think if I was getting faint positives two days ago I should have gotten something today even if I held pee for short time. I really hope I did O though and AF is coming so I can start a new cycle. Thanks for all of your encouragement through out this whole or deal.


----------



## srm0421

ok so I have an evap and of course my camera is at my moms so I can not take a picture. Funny thing is while it took longer than the 10 mins to show up, it is a darker line than my last evaps. Maybe I should time them to see how long they take to show up and if the amount of time is shorter and shorter each time then I can get my hopes up. Sadly I know it is not true so I sign off for now saying EVAPS SUCK!!!!!


----------



## srm0421

ok got some pictures for you all. Before you freak out they are evaps ok, I don't care how pretty they look (and they do look pretty) they did not show up until after the time limit ok.
 



Attached Files:







1-7-01.JPG
File size: 90.6 KB
Views: 10









1-7-02.JPG
File size: 52.1 KB
Views: 6









1-7-03.JPG
File size: 83.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## 1stbaby

I just wanted to drop in and say hey! i am feeling a bit like debs atm. I dont know why, its only month 4 ttc for me after surgery, but i am starting to think that was my only chance and something went wrong and now i wont have a chance again, crazy i know. I too MsT am getting so annoyed hearing about everyone around me being pg. My friend who just had a baby in Oct, keeps me informed on our schools gossip and who is pg now, and she text me yesterday that two sisters are pg due withing two weeks of one another! i played sball with these girls and one of them just got engaged and the other just got married! So annoying. I have my other friends baby shower i am hosting a week from sunday and i am not excited at all! I am more mad at her for not taking care of herself like i would do if i were pg! Sorry if I am ranting, i have not been on here much so there is a lot of build up. On the ttc side thuogh, I am probably about to ov soon if i have not already. The new opks i am using do not work on fmu at all so i am finding it harder to use them, so i am kinda going off temps but i am getting up at different times now so its all screwed up. we are also bding less this time because of my schedule so my chances are going down this month. o well we are doing what we can and thats all i can do.


----------



## Jai_Jai

i know u say dont get excited but i dont understand!?!?! *THEY ARE PINK*!!! I had lines like this on my IC's and they took ages to come up......honestly!!! I thought evap!! look in my journal!!!! then the next one i took the next day with fmu was defo :bfn: I got a FRER nd there was the faintest line. I took an IC about a week ago and it came up instantly and oh so dark!!!! thats the only one and thats like when I was 6 weeks preg so 4wkpo..........I really think u should get a FRER babe and then you will def know cos surely these PINK evaps if thats what u wanna call them are driving u mad - u need to know one way or theh other - or at least I do :rofl: no seriously babe go get a FRER xxxxxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Sara they are pink but if they are coming up after the time limit than they are def negative. But I do agree with Jenna go and get a FRER than you will know for sure babe!

Liyanna......:test: if you don't want to look at it fine, scan it and post the pic on here and throw it away, we wont tell you what it says :rofl:

Hi Ash!! Glad your back, yay for almost ovulating!! Isn't it funny how quickly ov comes but how long the 2ww is?! Its actually good that you'll be doing less, I find that most girls that take it easy, don't temp and just let nature happen get their :bfp: that same month so fx for you hun!

Gabby how is Gavin this morning? Hope he is doing better!

Did someone say Mel was back??? Mel where are you???? :hugs:

Doctors today in 2.5 more hours...ready to get yelled at for gaining to much weight :dohh:


----------



## Gabrielle

Morning girls!:)

Ash~ nice to hear from you! I agree with Rhonda....i think you should just stop everything and let nature work its magic. Maybe do opks and just enjoy bding. I know its easier said then done. I really hope you get pg soon!!! Hugs

Rhonda~ lol....you made me laugh, about you getting yelled at for gaining too much weight! I remember going in with gavin and i would be like 5lbs more every week!!! I swore something was wrong......but it was just me eating the house and all on bedrest! haha.

Sara!! Gosh....i so think your pg! ANd yes yes go get a frer!!!! I got one under the sink i will send it to you!!!!!!!! :) AH i hope this is your month!

MsTwiggy~ WOULD YOU TEST GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please.....agreed with R, test and post..we WONT tell! haha

Lea~havent seen you around in forever......hope your ok???

Well Gavin is doing better! YAY!! He sounds like crap but hes back to his normal self.:) He keep climbing up on the couch right now and owen is eating and gavin keeps grabbing owens food! lol He's such a cutie! I feel like such crap...this nausea is terrrible..cant wait to be done! Also have a major headache probly due to dehydration! 

Hubby was soooo sweet last night. He came home with a gift certificate to get a mani and pedicure! (I NEVER do those kind of things, and he doesnt like all that fancy stuff) He said that to relieve all my stress to go and relax for awhile:) Also he did 5loads of laundry last night and made dinner!!!! lol ...you know what he had to get last night haha.

About Mel......she wrote on my profile but i havent seen her on here?


----------



## Gabrielle

OH and Miss Jenna........do you have a scan today???????? I thought i member hearing thursday...?


----------



## Jai_Jai

awwwww ur hubby is soooo sweet!! :D also fab news about little Gavin hope he stays that way!! And tell me about the nausea :sick: grrrr all day!!!! :grr: I am throwing up alot and everytime i get out of bed for a wee i urge :sad2:

My scan is next tuesday.......wish it was today :( still looking for jobs with no such luck!!!

Mel wrote on my wall too she is TTC again and on 2 or 3dpo now so FX for her she is in my hopes and prayers.......hope to see her here soon xx

Sarah - great to hear from you and thanks for the concerns and prayers i hope they work, glad to hear school is going well

Ash - yeh gd plan hun, i did that and look now i am sick and far :rofl:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ok first...howw are you girls getting your guys to be so good and helpful?!! Gabby and Jenna....I am jealous! I've ask my dh to do the dishes for the past 2 nights and he hasn't touched them! I am going to do them when I get home tonight. GRRR!!! We usually try to alternate but he's not so good when it comes to his turn!!!!

So I'm getting ready to leave for to doctors now but wanted to let you girls know they just laid off 3 people at my work, which is kind of a big deal as I only work with 18-20! I don't know if I should be worried or not. The head boss has left so I know they are done for today but the company has posted a manditory meeting at 11am tomorrow...yikes!!:shock:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:shock: I hope that your job is ok Rhonda!!! Maybe the meeting is to confirm whats happened today and to ensure everyone else all is going to obe fine and to jst relay the new working structure xxxx good luck at the DR slap them if they say u have put on too much bubba protection xxx


----------



## srm0421

I took another test this AM with FMU and it is a BFN so I know they are evaps. 

Jai-Jai- :rofl: about you needing answers for my tests. I will wait awhile and play with my evaps and hope something happens before I decide to go to the drs. I got a def. BFN this morning so there is no way it was a positive last night but the pic does not do it justice. When my camera gets here today I will take a picture with my good camera and show you how pink it really is. Oh so pretty but still oh so not positive. Thanks for the encouragement though.

R- I hope your job is ok and I don't think they will yell at you for gaining too much weight and if they do F*** them. :rofl: Sorry your hubby is like mine and says sure I will do the dishes babe but then two days go by and nothing.

Gabby- Hubby is so cute and very Glad Gavin is feeling so much better and has an appetite even if it is for his brothers food. :rofl: Thanks for the offer of your test but I do not want to waste it since I know it will come up negative and I can't go get one right now money wise so I will play with my evaps and be fine. Enjoy your little relaxation retreat. 

Ashley- Sorry you feel so down and sorry there are so many fertile mertiles around you that drink from the same fountain and get PG. I know how frustrating it feels because I have my moments too thinking why them and why not me. I wish you luck on your laid back month and hope it works out with a BFP.


Debs- I don't know if I responded to you but I hope you get some good news from the Drs and do not have to get on BCPs again but if you do I am sure the drs think it is for the best. You need to be your healthiest so you can grow a baby. Good luck dear I hope it is good news.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Jenna I hope you are right about my meeting tomorrow!!

Ok back from the doctors, I peed in a cup and the test came back saying I had some white blood cells in my urine which would mean an infection. The doc didn't know if maybe the cup was contaminated (since it was a little paper cup) so they had me drink more water and pee in a sterile cup, I guess I will get a call with the results later today. Hope it is nothing. The visit was pretty boring, the weighed me and talked to me, I got to hear LO heart beating!!! It was much lower, only 157 bpm today...hope that's still high enough for a girl?? They didn't do my blood work because I have to be 16 weeks and I'm only 15w5d so it wasn't close enough, I have to go back in a few days...poopy!! I mentioned to my doc that when I lay down at night my heart feels like its pounding out of my chest, its quite uncomfortable. So she's having me check my pulse rate tonight when I go to bed and if its higher than 100 I have to call in the morning and they will want to schedule and EKG....which I've had done before because I have a heart murmur, I hope everything will be fine...say a prayer for me.

Yes Sara sounds like my husband is a lot like yours, mine is suppose to take the trash out, though he never does, lets it pile up until it falls on the floor and then I get pissed and do it myself, I will ask 100 times and he says yeah I will, next commercial....yeah ok hun! 

Well going to go eat my lunch because I am starving!!!


----------



## 1stbaby

Thanks everyone, I am going to stop doing everything all together next month, maybe not preseed because dh likes it every now and then. but i will not use it every time. i just cant do the opks with my schedule unless its with fmu and these dont work with fmu. i am going to attempt to use the rest i have this month, but forget the hassle next month if i am not pg. also my schedule with work is hectic so i am getting up at diff times so no temping next month either. i am half way there maybe god will bless me with a bean this month anyway and i wont have to think of next month. i am still waiting for my interview for my new position and now i am starting to think i dont want it, they gave me too long to think about it haha. o well we will c if i get it first and then i will decide. the gym has been great though i have lost 7 lbs! o and i finished the whole twighlight series a few days ago and it was great!


----------



## srm0421

R- Hope the cup was just contaminated and as far as the HB goes anything between 140 and 160 is supposed to be a girl so you are in there good. Let us know as soon as you hear from the Drs.


----------



## chocolatecat

Wow the thread's moved on quickly! I can't read it at work now as a girl has moved into the desk to the side of me - so now I have to work harder (and don't want to be seen on here - my guilty secret!) So now I'm laying in bed and OH is trying to sleep! 
He can be a pain about chores, but sometimes he's ok - I have to poke him to get flowers, so a spa gift sounds amazing! We ended up writing a list of all the chores and ticking what we did - clearly I did more, even though he thought he had, if that makes sense! 

Anyway,
sara, sorry about the evaps, they sound a pain, please get your sen to a doctor!
Congrats on your graduation, it sounds like a cool course and a great way to work and see your little boy! I'm a developmental geneticist - which is completely different, but somehow sounds the same! It's really not a great thing to be when your TTC as I spend a lot of time reading about congenital abnormalities and researching the causes. it gets me paranoid!
hugs to you all. OH is scowling at me coz the keyboard is clicky so best go! talk soon xxx


----------



## srm0421

Lol about OH getting bothered by clicking. I will be going to the Drs Monday if not tomorrow, all they will do is a blood test but it is better than nothing. I have lost my PMA though today and it is probably because 2 more puppies left today and one left Monday and another will leave on Saturday so I will be left with only 2 babies. I am keeping one though so I can not be too sad but it does make me sad to see them go since I am their serogate mother.


----------



## msTwiggy

Sara, I knw how you feel. i once had to give away my persian kittens and it was so sad seeing them leave even though I knew they were going to good homes.

Choco, BnB is my little secret too!! lol!! no one knows that I come here as often as I do although I'm starting to suspect that DH opens the links as I usually switch to another site whenever he walks by, LOL!

Ashley, here's sending you rays of sunshine, hope you'll chin up soon :) and congratulations on already losing 7lbs!!! 

Rhonda, hope everything turns out ok and it's the cup that's contaminated.

Jenna, oh dear, i'm sorry you're having such awful MS. here's my confession... i'm terrified of throwing up. yes. it's weird, but honest to god I am so scared of puking. Whenever I feel like throwing up, or when i actually do, i'll start to cry. It's stupid but i can't help it! so i can imagine a tearful pregnancy if i get MS!

Gabby, glad to hear your little one is doing better!! and your dh is SO sweet!


----------



## msTwiggy

ok i'm driving myself crazy. it's 2.30pm on a Friday (CD28 17 DPO), no signs of :witch: still, thank God!

I'm driving myself crazy too so i'm going to drop by a pharmacy on the way home and grab a few sticks :rofl: and test the moment i get home. This means i'm gonna have to hold my pee for as long as possible since i'm testing in the evening! Hopefully i'll manage that since the office is super cold and i make frequent trips to the loo!

I'll update you ladies as soon as I test k :happydance: i don't think i experienced much symptoms this round, probably since I wasn't looking, but if it counts i'm peeing A LOT, i have 3 MAJOR zits on my face and i'm being extremely gassy. Sorry tmi, heheheheh

Ok, will report next after I test!


----------



## chocolatecat

Ms Twiggy??? Are you home yet? Have you tested? FX


Just getting a quick morning fix of B&B before work...never mind that I'm running late...finally got out of bed when the cats smashed a vase on the windowsill (it's ugly, so nevermind)

Sara - sorry about the puppies! 

Rhonda - hope it's a cup-related issue!!

have a great day girls x


----------



## msTwiggy

:rofl:

no no! still at work! didnt manage to hold in my pee :dohh:
so now i have to start again. have to keep telling myself, no fluids and keep pee in!! 

4 hours to testing! (or if i can't keep it in that long, 3 hours!!) :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

msTwiggy said:


> Jenna, oh dear, i'm sorry you're having such awful MS. here's my confession... i'm terrified of throwing up. yes. it's weird, but honest to god I am so scared of puking. Whenever I feel like throwing up, or when i actually do, i'll start to cry. It's stupid but i can't help it! so i can imagine a tearful pregnancy if i get MS!

well you see this is my EXACT problem I have always been like this so a i ball my eyes out when I am sick and when I think I am gonna be I start crying at the thought of it which prob in the end makes me sick cos i get so upset - glad I am not alone in this one. xxx

Good luck testing I am so excited!!:happydance:


----------



## msTwiggy

well ladies, I managed to hold in my pee for the past four hours. :rofl:

and here's the wonderful outcome :D

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:

clear as the bright blue sky, my beautiful two blue lines!! wheeeee!!!

thank you God!! 

and you know what? You girls are the first to know!! Nobody else knows except me and the pee stick!! :rofl: Even DH doesn't know yet, as he's still at work, so i'm going to wake up in the morning and pretend that i'm testing for the first time, just to see his reaction :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSC01175.JPG
File size: 84.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG :yipee: Yay Liyanna!!!!!! Oh BIG HUGE Congratulations to you hun. Oh my gosh this is just wonderful news! WOW! What a nice way to put a smile on my face first this this morning (as its only 8:24am here) I am so very happy for you sweetie!!!! :dance::headspin:

your :baby: is just starting to cook! The oven's been preheated and the bun is in...lol

YAY!!! Let us know how you tell DH ok? :hugs:


----------



## msTwiggy

thank you Rhonda!! :hugs: i definitely will update on the DH's reaction *grin*

Just one silly newbie question though... i can still :sex: tonite .. err.. right?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl: of course you can Liyanna, all you want to and more!!

So I never got a call back from my doctor, I assume that means the 1st cup was contaminated, so yay!! I checked my pulse last night before bed and it was 108 bpm which apparently is bad. Doc said anything over 100 wasn't good and to call her in the morning. However I am going to wait another night as I got really upset and worked up before I went to bed last night, DH and I had a fight and I was in tears, I wondered if that would cause my pulse/heart rate to race?? So I am going to retake it tonight and see what's up. I checked it this morning and I was fine at 78bpm. So we will see!


----------



## msTwiggy

ok yaayy, lol!

oh dear oh dear, do take care R, and remind DH that you're carrying a human being in the making!! stress is not good for you!! :hug:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

not to worry it wasn't a very big fight and I got my kitchen cleaned out of it! :happydance: We made up shortly after and he stopped and bought the :baby: a bagel with cream chesse this morning too!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

*oh my god  aaaaaaaahh oh my god oh my god  I am so frigging excited and sooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you  u got it  oh i have the stoooopidist grin on my face I JUST KNEW IT!!!  this is amaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazing!!!!!!!!*


----------



## chocolatecat

Liyanna! WOW!! Congratulations!!!

So, so pleased for you! And thanks so much for sharing with us - I won't say a word! Really, you're gonna be able to wait till morning! no way!

PS it's a very pretty stick, you should be proud of your pee holding abilities
PPS I want one!


----------



## 1stbaby

mstwiggy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited for you!!!!!!!! how many months were you ttc? i always want to know an average to go on for me! wow so exciting!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

OMG WOW!!! What fantastic news to wake up to! Lyiana I'm soooooooooo HAPPY for you! I really knew that it was your turn to get a :bfp:!!! How exciting its happening each time with someone new! Just think we will all be preggos soon enough!!:happydance:

What did you do differently this cycle? I can't wait to hear DH reaction! omg YAY!!! :hug::hugs:


Rhonda~ Sorry you and DH had a fight. And about the pulse being above 100 last night...i can tell you that stress and arguments will rise your heartrate and blood pressure fast! :) If it was 78 this am that is great! Also didnt your doctor mention that when your pregnant your heartrate is higher then usual? 
My heart rate is always above 100 and when im pg it runs around 125! I hate it but yeah i totally know how you feel with the palpitations you have at night. 

I dont imagine she will do much with your heat rate only being a few beats over 100. If the ekg is normal sinus rhythm then everything should be great!~ :) Try not to worry about it too ok!:hug:

Well I called my doc yesterday to make sure the u/s was ok.....and the nurse called back and said the Doc said the heart rate is kinda low but everythng looks good. SO they want to recheck the heart rate next week! SOooo that makes me alil worried....but i'm sure everything is fine! R...when did you have your first scan? Do you memeber the heart rate? 
I know i had a scan at 7wks with Gavin and his was 151.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabby, is your heart rate higher all the time or just at night? Mine is just at night right before bed, and when I lay down to go to sleep it feels like my heart is going to pound right out of my chest, its a little scary. I will check it again tonight and see where its at. My first scan with this one was at 8w5d and "her" heart rate was 169bpm, my first scan with Brayden was right around 7 weeks and he was 155. I'm sure you have nothing to worry about hun, I bet it was only low as it just started beating days before you got your scan.

Some bad news ladies, I just got out of my meeting, work is shutting us down on Fridays starting next week and we can only work m-th 32hour weeks :hissy: I'm not at all impressed but I guess its better than loosing my job right? They said it was temporary and as soon as business picks up again we can go back to 40 hrs.


----------



## Jai_Jai

phew!! That is a much better idea though me thinks and it gives u an extra day of rest!!! but yes it is pooh financially but jst think what it would have done if u lost ur job - its a great piece of news i was so worried for you xxxxxx


----------



## chocolatecat

hey rhonda, sucks about the pay cut, but yay - an extra day off - I'm quite jealous really!

(is it wrong that a bit of me can't wait to have a baby so I can take maternity leave? - 6 months at 75% pay sounds great to me! - hurry up BFP!!)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Yes the extra day off will be nice but the $400 a month that I will be loosing is going to hurt like hell!! But maybe its gods way of showing me we can live on less and I can actually do this stay at home mom thing in the summer? Time will tell I suppose. Caroline (I hope I got your name right, my brain is mush lately :)) you get 75% pay??? WOW here in the states we get nadda, unless we file for short term disability, but then that isn't even close to 75% so you are very lucky girl!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

wow choc?!!? 75% pay thats amaaaaaaaazing!! I get sweet FA now :( jst SMA from Govt whihich is ok, better than nothing xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

chocolatecat said:


> hey rhonda, sucks about the pay cut, but yay - an extra day off - I'm quite jealous really!
> 
> (is it wrong that a bit of me can't wait to have a baby so I can take maternity leave? - 6 months at 75% pay sounds great to me! - hurry up BFP!!)

I just reread this.....you get 6 months off??? HOLY HELL...I am moving to the UK :rofl: we only get 3 months off over here.


----------



## srm0421

Oh yeah i knew it i am so excited for you. Congrats. So very excited. I have not even read the rest of the entry's because I had to say congrats.


----------



## 1stbaby

Hey girls, wow 6 months off! I am so jealous! 

So i just wanted everyone to know i invited over a friend of mine from a thread i started a while ago, and gabs actually knows her too. Her name is MT for short and she is ttc and has been for a bit and our thread dwindled down to just the two of us and we are lonely over there! She will be on the next time she gets on and she is so sweet, thanks!


----------



## srm0421

Well ok now that I had time to read.
R-good news about no call back from possible infection. Hope the one extra day off does not hurt you guys too bad but glad you get more rest time. If your heart rate is up tonight even if you get stressed call the dr tomorrow no matter what ok.
I can not even think I am just so excited. So who is left then? Me Debs,Ashley, Chococat, Sarah and Ashely's new friend who will be here soon right? Did I forget anyone? Pretty soon we will have to move this thread over to the pregnancy area because we will all be knocked up. Sarah starts trying in May so that is right around the corner and the rest of us are all gonna get knocked up all at once :rofl: That would be so funny.


----------



## Vestirse

Hugest hugest congrats msTwiggy!!!!


----------



## LadyBee

Hello! Well I am hoping to join you lovely ladies here since it's just me and Ashley in the other thread...it's nice to get invited to another place! I haven't fully caught up yet, so I hope to do that next time I get on here. Can't wait to get to know you all! :hug:


----------



## srm0421

Can't wait to get to know you too. I will start off with my introduction.
My name is Sara. I have a 2 year old son and his father and I just got married on August 30,2008. We were hoping to get pregnant right away so I stopped the pill on 8-13-08. I did not Ovulate that cycle and had a 77 day cycle with AF brought on by provera. So far this cycle I am on CD 73 going on 74 with no O and only evaps on HPTs. I might go to the drs next week but a part of me wants to wait until my body brings on AF by its self. Nice to meet you and I hope you get your BFP real quick. This group is great because even when you do get your BFP you can still stay here with us.


----------



## msTwiggy

fuhh!! ok this is going to be quite a long post :D

I couldn't hold it in, so i texted DH who was at his meeting saying that maybe we should test, i'm late and my hormones are going crazy as my face is full of zits. DH arrived home at 1.30am and woke me up, bouncing on the bed going "test! test! test!!" :rofl:

So i groggily woke up, grabbed a pee stick, did my thing, put the stick on the table and told him "watch".

for the next 10 minutes, he kept looking at the stick then the instruction pamphlet, then back at the stick and kept giving me hugs and kisses going "is it really true???"

:rofl: his reaction was simply priceless. So today, I went to see my Dr, and she got all excited, and gave me this little scan as a congratulatory gift, LOL!!

I'm exactly 4 weeks pregnant as of today (10/9/09). My little bean has just implanted and is so tiny I could barely make it out on the screen! So i've put a little yellow circle around it for you all to see :D

Ashley, I started seriously trying since June 08.. so that would be.. 6 months of ttc :happydance:

R, sorry bout work, hope it all works out for the best :hugs:

oops, got a phone call, be back and post more soon!!
 



Attached Files:







scan at 4 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 51.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Jai_Jai

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek how cool is ur dr??? how come they ca scan u at the surgery :( swe have to go to hospital :sad: thats amazing that u seen ur lil beanie already :dance:


----------



## LadyBee

Wow, that is awesome you got a scan already! What a great Doc!!! Congrats hun! :hug:


----------



## srm0421

Congrats on getting a scan and confirmation already. I thought I got a scan early at 6 weeks :rofl: So precious how your DH was so excited and had to read the instructions to make sure he was reading the test right :rofl: when I took a test for Sebastian it was one of the + or - tests and a + sign came up right away really dark and I showed DH (who had stolen my chips and was hiding from me BTW so i had to find him first) he looked at the test that was shaking in my hand and said "So that means you're PG right? " I nodded and he said Ok" mind you we had only be dating for 4 months :rofl:


----------



## 1stbaby

Ok so i have some hope left then! 6 months, not bad! I am on month number 4 so i hope it only takes 6 months for me! Have a great weekend ladies, i am so glad you joined over here mt and i am about to join you in the tww! glad about your news as well :) 
Well off to the gym with Dh to play some raquetball and then out for some frozen yogurt and then we are renting movies to relax on this rainy day!


----------



## HatterasSarah

CONGRATS LIYANA!!!!!!!! I'm so friggin excited for you!!

Sara and Ashley, don't give up hope!! 

Chocolate, I hope all is going well with TTC!

Jenna, Gabby, Rhonda and of course Liyana...I hope y'alls precious beans are doing well!

Mel Tia, Welcome and good luck TTCing!

I can't talk long bc I'm about to leave, but I thought I'd update y'all. My period is 2 days late. I'm not experiencing any insomnia (which I normally get), but I normally break out when I'm about to start AF, and I haven't at all; I have really really clear skin when I'm preggo (which I do right now). I don't really know if I should be concerned or not bc every time we had sex this month, I made Tony withdraw...so who knows. I'm never late though, so its weird. I don't think I'll test unless I'm really late. Although we don't want to be preggo right now, we wouldn't be upset I don't think. Who knows!


----------



## srm0421

Let us know either way Sarah!!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Yes Sarah, I hope it all works out for you and either way if ur happy or not we will never judge and will always be here for you!!!

Ashley - Keep it up babe, u dont need to worry the average is 6-8 months so my Dr told me so just relax ok? Stressing will not help u xxx

Sara - I hope :witch: pays u a visit shortly so u dont have to use drugs again. I really didnt think they were evaps as i got that after the time on my :bfp: but i guess i have been lucky and never experienced an evap before so i dont really know what they are like its just they look so pink and pretty - either way i hope it all sorts out for you xx

Meli Tia - Welcome to Jelly Belly, I hope ur TTC goes well and that you and Ash get a :bfp: this cycle together

Liyana - I am still sooo over the moon for you and hope your little beanie is ok

Gabs - hope ur beanie is nice and snug and dont worry about the hb they jst wanna check ur ok, Rhonda is rigth it only jst started beating so give her a chance :D also be thankful u saw ur bubs eh? I didnt see anything :sad2:

Rhonda - hope ur baby is doing well, still not heard from dr? must've been the cup eh. Can u feel her moving yet??

Caroline - where are u in ur cycle have u ov'd yet??

Hope u all have a great weekend, I am babysitting my nephew tonight and then going for a quick drink with the family as its someones 70th (a distant relative - dull but has to be done) Then I am home and ignoring DF cos he is now not sweet and yes Rhonda he is in fact being a nob again atm :cry: he has been very mean to me today and my parents are very shocked at his behaviour so I now know its not all in my head.....:grr:

Love you ladies xxxx


----------



## chocolatecat

hi girls! How's all the beans doing? So many lovely beans - love your scan Liyanna!

Sorry to make you jealous about maternity leave. The UK is very generous, anyone in employment at about 15 weeks gone (roughly - I'm not sure on the details) gets about £117 a week statutory maternity pay for upto 39 weeks. 

Most employers also offer 'proper' maternity pay - mine can be a combination of statutory and the stuff paid by my university - I can have 18 weeks on full pay and 21 weeks SMP or 12 weeks full pay and 12 weeks half pay then SMP for 21 weeks...It's amazing isn't it? Then I get to take my regular holiday allowance (about 38 days - trust me, working at university is great!)

I can't understand how Americans ever manage with 2 weeks holiday a year - that sucks! So do you get any maternity pay and paternity pay?
Had a long talk to my mum today about money and whether we can afford a baby - all of the above helped convince her we can! I earn about a third more then my OH, so it's a big deal that I qualify for M pay. 

Now the only problem is I NEED to conceive!! My period only just finished today (ish) so going to start OPKs tomorrow. Do you think I should do one now?? I feel the urge to POAS!


----------



## chocolatecat

I forgot (sorry, making the most of my wine drinking evenings before TTC this cycle!) Welcome TM - I only just hitchiked on this thread after Sara was so supportive on one of my threads and then I got addicted to B&B and needed somewhere to gossip! 

I'm 29, a scientist. We've have been TTC for 4-5 months (this is 5th cycle). I had a late AF this month which was confusing, but nothing like what sara is going through! Me and OH have been married 2 and half years and met 5 years ago this month. We've been broody for years, but wanted to get married, live abroad (went to singapore for 18 months) and buy a house - now we're just waiting for a baby (so we really can be a happy cliche!) We have 2 black furry feline babies for now.


----------



## chocolatecat

Sarah! TEST!!! 
(sorry, getting really forgetful about what I just read and wanted to say!!)

hmmm, wine and My Name is Earl, it's a good saturday night (although OH wants me to get off the comp!)


----------



## LadyBee

Ok, I've gotten caught up as much as I think I can without reading the entire 97 pages...lol.

Here's my (long) story:
(Geez, where do I start??) Ok, well Hub and I have been married 8 years and I was on the BCP for the first 2.5 years. We decided to just play it by ear and see what happened as far as TTC. I have always wanted children, so I was ready to start a long time ago! Anyway, I knew I had problems, since I was about 15 or so I had major pain and vomiting during my AF, but I didn't talk to anyone besides my immediate family. I didn't know what 'normal' was so it went on for ages. I knew something was majorly wrong though. 

At about 21 I decided that I would start eating healthier and so forth because I had done some research about endo and was almost positive I had it. So I cut out the caffeine, red meat and dairy for the most part. That did help...but nothing ever _really_ got better. After 2 years of no contraception, I figured it just wasn't in the cards for me to be a mom and I just focused on other things...but always maintaining the contraception-free routine.

So on to 2007. I decided that it was just too much for me to handle on my own (and the pain was worsening greatly) and sought the advice and direction from my Gyn. I got an ultrasound and to my devistation was told that I had two sizeable cysts on my ovaries...but that wasn't the end...I had a 'growth' in my uterus. Mind you...my grandmother died of uterine cancer...I was inconsolable. With the suspicion of endo, the cysts and the polyp, I was advised to get a diagnostic laporascopic surgery along with a hysteroscopy to remove the polyp. I submitted in Feb. 08 (just about 1 month after the initial news of cysts, and growth) and had (in my opinion) THE WORST surgery/procedure ever. Diagnosed with stage 3 or Severe endometriosis I took my week off to heal......what next???

I healed, I tried to relax...I had a PLAN! I was going to FIX this! I learned everything I could about endo, and natural remedies, I changed my diet drastically, I saw a homeopathic dr. (and here in the states, they are NOT cheap or easy to come by!) and attacked it full force.
And this brings me to now. Only recently have I begun to solidly TTC, temping, charting and such. I am positive that I am on the road of recovery and on a path that will lead to my :bfp: soon! I am on a specific regimine (sp?) for TTC and I am thrilled to announce (again) that I just had another ultrasound Wednesday to check out my ovaries and ALL IS WELL! In fact, I have a 'functional' (ovulation) cyst on my right ovary and I am now approx 5dpo! 
We've never ventured into checking DH in a SA, but I plan to if this goes on for too long.

I am sooo sorry to those of you who had to painfully read this post, I hope you don't mind too much and I promise to be conscise henceforth!! :) \\:D/

Thank you all for letting me join your thread and best wishes to all of you and to those of you with your little bumps!!
:hug: :!:


----------



## LadyBee

Now, I've got to get you really up to date...
(I promise, I will not do this excessive posting once I get this all out) :)

Last month was our first cycle using PreSeed, I loved it. I was 5 days late for AF too...I had many symptoms and I am about 70% sure it was a chemical because AF was not kind to me (but had been since my new 'regimine'). I won't ever know for sure but all of the unusual symptoms and unusually late AF lead me to believe SOMETHING happened. 

That only gives me hope! I CAN get preg!!! I just need a super sticky!!! 

I used PreSeed this cycle from cd10-cd19 and .......we BD everyday...:blush: that's pretty typical :) I am hopeful because I am very sure the PreSeed helps.

Hope you all are enjoying your weekend and huge :hug: to all!!


----------



## Vestirse

I had chemicals the two cycles hubby and I used Preseed too! So I think it does work and always good to have confirmation that you can get preg!! Just waiting for my super sticky with you Meli Tia :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

Yes! I know V! I have been keeping up with you hun. I am so hopeful for you, you sure deserve your super sticky~


----------



## Vestirse

As do you! Let's hope this cycle is our cycle! Good luck hun!!


----------



## msTwiggy

WOW MT, that's A LOT that you've been through :hugs: whell Team Jelly Belly is the best group EVER!! You'll love it here and we'll all be praying that you get your :bfp: soon too :D

Choco, uuuu, u lived in Singapore? The FINE city.. hehehhe.. I've been there twice, once for Christina Aguilera's concert and just recently, to visit the Night Safari. Did you ever drop by Malaysia? (that's where i am :D) and OMG maternity leave for 6 months is awesome!!! We only get 2 months here. and the fathers only get 7 days paternity leave.

Sarah, hope all goes well and either way, you know we're here to sheer you on! :hugs: btw, how cool is it that you have super clear skin during pregnancy, i'm starting to look like a teen battling homone-crazy pimples.

Jenna, I went for my checkup at a ladies' clinic, so they have gyneas and all facilities with regards to women's health there :) hence, did not need to go to a hospital. Sorry to hear DF is being an absolute pain. Hope he comes around to his senses soon. You know what, maybe he's experiencing your mood swings instead of you? I've heard that there are occurrences where it's the husband/partner who suffers from mood swings/morning sickness etc instead of us women.

Ashley, enjoy your rainy and snuggly weekend :D don't give up yet on the journey to your :bfp:!!

Sara, wow! you got a positive after 4 months of dating lucky lucky you!! :happydance:

Rhonda, how are you hun? can't wait for your next scan!!! 

Gabby, I'm sure everything's ok, you're the best mom+nurse+pregnancy expert all in one in my books!! :hug:

As for me, I'm still a little shocked by the whole "i am now pregnant" status :blush:, and still figuring out how to go about my diet (what i should eat, what i shouldn't be eating) so, good luck to me, LOL!


----------



## LadyBee

Thank you msTwiggy! Hopefully the pregnancy diet will ease its way into your routine~ I will say that if you like avacados, eat up!! :rofl: They are great for preggy ladies! :hugs:


----------



## chocolatecat

Hi MT, thanks for filling us in, I really like posts like yours, it feels like we've got to know you a bit! Sorry you've been through so much, it sounds like a painful ride, but I think you've got a great attitude now and that is going to really help I'm sure (Plus you BD every day - which I'm very impressed by! - me OH work different shift patterns, plus I'm lazy, so that doesnt' happen much round here! - only managed it one month!)

Hey Liyanna - where are you in malaysia - KL? I LOVED Singapore, we had a great time, but my family is here in sheffield, plus the maternity leave there was rubbish!! But i do miss it a lot. the night safari and the zoo are amazing. I love the bird park too - you can feed the lorikeets, which are soo cute.
I used to go shopping in JB all the time (I like the cheap shops, not the classy ones!). We went to the perhentians islands one weekend and Tioman. And I've been to penang and the cameron highlands, I love Malaysia. Never made it to KL though!!! 

Relax, enjoy your pregnancy, I'm sure what you're eating is fine, just avoid coffee, alcohol, raw meat (like spanish ham) and eat lots of that lovely tropical fruit. Hmmm pineapple!

Right off to do last night's dishes (I'm so slummy) and put up some shelves...


----------



## srm0421

Hi MT it is very nice to hear your story. I admire you for having such a good attitude and taking your life into your own hands instead of just believing everything the drs tell you. I am a firm believer that drs do not always have all the answers. I wish you the best of luck this cycle and hope you get that sticky bean real quick.

Liyanna- Yeah we lucked out the first time around, now if only this time was that easy. To be honest that is why I did not get off the pill earlier, I really thought it would just happen (I know I know I was in denial). Everything happens for a reason though right? So whatever the reason I will try not to be too disappointed at my body ( I only agree to try though, I make no guarantees :rofl: ).

Choco- I am glad you felt comfortable with me to come and check out the team. There is a lot of support here and a lot of good gals. 

V- you know I love you so I will be rooting for you to get the sticky bean this cycle :hugs: 

As for me I am surprisingly in a good mood even though I am sad because I am down to only my puppy and I am nervous that my other puppies are not going to be treated the way I would have treated them (I.E.- sleeping in my bed and just plain spoiled). Sebastian woke up in a great mood, had a movie night with hubby, still waiting for something to happen. Was not able to get a different test yesterday and will not be able to get one today, probably not until Friday so whatever happens happens


----------



## 1stbaby

I am glad everyone is in a good mood! I am doing a little better today, even though i have not had a day off in 8 days and i am so tired. I am not off again until Friday and then I have to start doing things for my friends baby shower Sunday. She is having a girl and her nursery is absolutely adorable. I love it. Its not your traditional pink, its more purple green and white. I like it a lot. I am a little more excited for her now, i got over being jealous for the moment. I know I am ov now i have gotten two pos in a row and these are diff opks than the last months and I have not been using fmu so i know they are working right. We have been using preseed so i hope this is our month. however i am not convinced my lp is long enough so i will be starting my progesterone tomorrow. I hope this all helps us to finally get our little bean.


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls how all is well! Sorry i just had to come rant.....:(

So as you know...everyday this week i have been totally sick, puking and all! Well i woke up today and felt fine!!!!!! It was soooo werid...so anyways i ate alil bit and still felt ok. i feel okay now not great but not bad at all. It has gotten me all worried...how do i not feel good after being so sick?? So i took an hpt and of course its positve but its fainter then my ones i took two weeks ago! I am sooo scared and only b/c the heart beat was low and the doctor said we have to recheck it......i feel like i am losing or lost my lil bean. i have no cramping or spotting so thats a good sign! I am sory to go on and on but i just feel like you girls actually listen to me....everytime i post in frist tri ppl read and dont respone or response and say i'm over reacting! Its just annoying...i'm always helping out ppl and when i need advice i dont get it. :( Am i not allowed to worry.....CRY


----------



## Gabrielle

Rhonda...did you have good days when you were sick....i cant remember if this is normal....


----------



## Vestirse

Oh Gabby, I'm praying everything is fine. I don't think you're overreacting - you're naturally worried for your little bean. Praying for you. When do you re-scan?


----------



## LadyBee

Oh Gab, I am so sorry you are worried...I have heard quite a few of my preggy friends say that they had 'good days' and 'bad days' for feeling sick. One way I look at it is: Maybe one day you're really sick because you're forming a liver, and the next day it's not such hard work so you don't feel as bad. :)
Well ...that's just one way to look at it. Hopefully it made you grin at least :) :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

gabs babe I think MT is rihght and no matter how welcoming everyone is in 1st tri its not this trusty thread and most girls here have been preg before. i dont think ur over reacting at all and jst for the record I have been fine all of yday and a bit on and off today so it does come in cycles try not to worry cos that will only make it worse, and sometimes ur hcg is not as concentrated in ur urine as it was in the beg due to lots of reasons, women r jst different and different with EVERY preg.

Liyana - where in Malaysia do u live? My DF lived in Malaysia most of his life etc and has only lived here a few yrs maybe u know each other he lived in KL and Penang, i know its a small shot but u never know the world is pretty small how long have u lived there - I would love to live there for a while I know we will one day or at least visit so if i do we must hook up :D

wow I am gonna meet Rhonda and Liyana :D woohoo where does everyone live I dont actually know :D I never look at ppls locations.......does anyone else live in england except caroline? Where in England do u live choc??

TM lovely to fins out more on u and really understand ur story, i am sooo sorry u have been on such a hard trying path to get to TTC but i agree u have a fab attitude and a great mind set so go for it!!! I too had a chemical the first time we used preseed.....maybe its a miracle worker or maybe it says somethihng that we have all hhad chemicals?? but i heard more pos things than neg so its prob the miracle worker!!


Well the last couple of days have been lovely spending time with my family and everything within me about being preg is easing and I feel happier in that respect, but DF is still being soooo mean to me, I am very frightened its over :cry: we are just not in a happy place anymore and i dread coming home, i stayed out all night last night and didnt call him or anything and he text me at 3pm today asking if i was coming back today!! wtf?? he didnt know i was staying out, didnt even know wehere i was and i didnt storm out in an argument or anything as i was already out during the day etc etc........!?!?! I hope he changes and starts to appreciate me and even help me more......he has become slef involved and doesnt do anything he did a few months ago we jst had a proper physical fight too :cry: and I just want to leave but i have nowhere to go..........Its suppose to be our anniversary tomo aswell :cry:

But I have my scan on Tuesday and I am going ahead with this preg with or without his support........i just hope i can do it alone!!!


----------



## LadyBee

Oh my Jai Jai...I am so sorry he's putting you through this! I can't believe you had a physical fight??? Hun, please don't stay if you or your bean is in danger, that is not safe! I am thinking of you...I'm so sorry you have to deal with this... :hugs:


----------



## Vestirse

Physical fight? I'm with Meli Tia. Get out of there if you or your bean are in danger! So so sorry though :(


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks girls for all your support! I know everything is probly fine! just have to wait till tuesday!:)

Jai Jai.....HONEY! OMG>...never ever physical fighting!!! ITs not accepted!!! :( We did that awhile back a few times..and its no good! we went to counseling for it and now we are better! please honey leave if you have too...i am soo worried about you adn your lil bean! he needs to start growing up and realize that its not about him and its about you and your family you two have!!!! I am so sorry....if i lived close i would come pick you up and bring you to myhouse! do you have a friends or parents to stay at!! Please be careful and call the police if you have too! Have you two talked about counceling?


----------



## LadyBee

I just wanted to thank you ladies for such a warm welcome! I appreciate the lovely comments and I will say that the best we can all do is stay positive for ourselves right? I have been through a lot, but I know there are women out there who have it worse, and I am thankful that I at least have answers and can work toward getting what I'm after, a :bpf:!

On a somewhat related note-Gab, I know how you must feel, well I think I know...I am sticking to the TTC section for a similar reason you are sort of avoiding 1st tri...that didn't make sense...let me explain. I somewhat decided to go to LTTTC when I first joined BnB, because of the Endo and long time TTC, but I have to admit to you ladies...some of those ladies are sooo bitter and sooo upset that some of them aren't at all appealing to me. I do not think that being that way is the best attitude if you're going to get your :bfp:. I understand their struggles, oh yes...but I can't relate to their bitterness. So Gabs...I wouldn't fault you with staying in TTC as well! Once we've got our support groups, why venture elsewhere? :hug:
I am so sorry if this comes across as completely insensitive, but if you've been over there, I think you may see what I mean.


----------



## LadyBee

Yes, Jai Jai-do you have anybody that you can stay with? I agree about counseling too, have you talked about all of this with him?? What's his problem?


----------



## Vestirse

Oh man, I have to say I've decided to stay over here in TTC if and when I get preg too! Anyone remember TigerLady? The 1st Tri section wigged her out and that's why she's staying away. Can't blame her, that section is kind of doom and gloom - everything that can go wrong seems to have and someone has posted about it!


----------



## Jai_Jai

i agree about 1st tri everyone panics and turns it into mc ect and its depressing!!!

I have no friends to stay with and I really dont wanna go to my parents and worry them i am staying there tomo throught to wed anyway as got a lot of work to do and cant do it here......so i will be fine!! Gabs i wish u were here!!! I havent spoke about counselling im not in the mood im exhausted from crying and jst hate him right now :sad2:


----------



## Vestirse

Oh dear, just keep yourself safe, please. And call the police if you need to - don't be afraid. You have to think about you and your little bean now.


----------



## Jai_Jai

i know and thanks for ur concern V.........ur like the bnb encyclopedia and agony aunt - total legend!! :dance:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh gosh I was gone a day and look at all I missed! Where do I start? 

Jenna hun I am so sorry to hear things have gotten worse since I last spoke with you, please fly to America you are more than welcome to stay with me and my family and we can raise our little girls together! :) Like everyone else has been telling you please be VERY careful, I really wish you had somewhere to stay it makes me nervous to think your not safe in your own home hun, I will worry about you! Take care of the bean, you have all the support you need right here. I only wish we all lived close together!!! XOXO

So we have a newbie...hello MT, is it ok to call you that? What's you real name? We jellies know each other by name in here, if you want to share. Sorry to hear about your terrible trek in life so far. My mother had endo so I do know what your going through, or have been through already, unfortunately she ended up having a hystorectomy when I was only 7-8 years old, she was very sick though I do remember that! I hope your stay in ttc is short, we seem to average 2 preg Jelly Bellys a month so maybe you will be next! :hugs:

Gabby no more poas!! Its only going to make you go crazy if you analyze everything, its not healthy hun. Yes its normal to be very sick one day and then fine the next, there are varying waves of hormones, it fluctuates daily. Don't worry, I know that's easier said than done. When is your next scan, soon right? Can you call to get your HCG levels checked again? Maybe that would help put your mind at ease?? :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

Yes, you can call me MT-that's what I am known as here on BnB by everyone. Yes! I would love to be the next :bfp:!! And yes, thankfully they've made so many medical advances in the years that things are much less invasive! :hug:


----------



## srm0421

OK well I really need to say this and it might be hard for some to read so if you don't want to read then don't but this is for Jai Jai and I need to say it. Before I met my husband I was dating a guy that I had known for years, we were best friends and after a year together we got pregnant. We would fight because he was doing drugs or when he wasn't doing drugs he was not helping me with his two children from a previous marriage. On day he was mad at something and I was home with the kids and his little brother (who is not so little). Needless to say a physical fight happened and I kept yelling "I'm pregnant you can't do this. please stop" But he just got madder the louder I got and the girls were standing right there. I yelled for his little brother to get the girls out of the room and stay with them. Lastly he threw me into the couch and I landed sideways against it face and stomach first. I began bleeding from my mouth and he stopped but that day I lost my baby. I did not find out about it for a few weeks but the dates all added up and I had some weird pains in my sides but the drs told me it was just from adrenaline. Please please please if it ever gets physical run away as fast as you can. I love my son and if I had not lost the baby I would not have my son here now but I wish I had be able to protect my baby more than I did, I should have left a lot sooner. I do not know how bad it is but you know what is acceptable behavior and what is dangerous for you and your baby so please no matter how much you love him, protect the both of you. Sorry I went on and on but it is still a sore subject with me and if all that came out of it all is the ability to inspire someone else to do what needs to be done before it is too late then it is all worth it.


----------



## Vestirse

:hugs:Sara:hugs:


----------



## srm0421

Thanks V, you never really get over it even if I am really happy with my life now.

Gabby- Sorry I did not get a chance to write to you when I wrote to Jai-Jai, my dang internet shut down. Ok well I really do not think that a line can tell you if you are having a mc because each test even in the same package can have different dye amounts. Your hcg numbers looked great and while I do understand your fear about the HB I hope the drs can get you in soon to put those fears to rest. When do you get to get your check up? Just try to relax (easier said than done I know) and enjoy your pregnancy.


----------



## chocolatecat

So much going on with you brave girls! - big hugs to you all. Now I feel like a complete cow for worrying about money and maternity leave when you've all got so much going on. 

Jenna - massive hugs, please take care, men are not that special, there are others out there who will NEVER hit you and will care and love you every day of your life. If you don't think this one can do that, then leave. Because if he can't love and respect you now at your most vulnerable time, he's not going to do it later and he's not going to do it when the baby arrives. How come you stayed out all night with out telling him - I know he has his problems, but surely that's goading him into an argument? I'm far away (Sheffield) but clearly closer then sara, rhonda and gabby, so let me know if you need help, ok!?

Sara - massive hugs to you. thank you for sharing with us, hopefully jenna will take what you've said on board. I'm sorry for your loss.

Gabby and Liyanna, I hope you're both feeling a bit more relaxed today, hope your beanies messing with your hormones isn't too bad.

Have a good monday girls,
Caroline xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Rhonda thanks babe I might consider that........!! would love it!!

Sara - my gosh hunny, I am sooo sorry that this has happened to you, and that you lost something so precious, I am sorry!!! Thank you though for sharing it with me and it will always stay with me, I dont think he would ever get that bad, I was with someone for 5 yrs and he suddenly turned, but he came from a violent family so as soon as he did hit me i left....I was only like 20 so I knew I wasnt going to live like that (he was also the one I lost the baby with......which believes me to think it was meant to be) DF is not bad by any means and I gave as good as I got....not that it makes it any better but wanted u to understand what i meant too. But if it gets worse I will leave. I am staying at my oarents tonight anyway.

Carloline - I didnt tell him about now comin home cos it was 1am we had been to a family party. He was drunk at our house with a friend and we dont get signal at our house so if i had of text him he would not of got it anyway - it was no way being bitter or trying to stir or cause an argument.


----------



## Gabrielle

So much sadness around here...:( 

Sara...thank you so much for sharing your story, i know that it can't be easy to share that. Big hugs to you. I am so sorry you had to go through that and lose your baby. So glad that you got out of there and overcame that. You have a beautiful son and i bet a great Dh as well! Your one amazing women and I inspire you.:)

Jai Jai~ Totally can fly and stay at our house too! Might be alil crazy in all.....with my three and your one!:) haha but it should would be fun! Glad you are staying at your parents tonight, i have to admit i was worried about you last night. Just want you to know that when you say you dont think he'd ever get that bad....your wrong hunnie. I know that he probly isnt too mean and you two both hit each other..but you dont understand men....they will turn and if they can hit you once, they can do it more and harder. So please becareful and if you two want this you have to make sure you guys get help. I volunteer in a pregnancy center and i see so many women in situations like you that just get worse if you dont get help...so PLEASE no matter what look into something. Sorry to go on and on....i just care about you!!!!!:)

Thanks everyone for your advice!!!! I know that I worry alot sometimes, and i should just relax. Of course i woke up today feeling like crap and was like....THank god..hehe. I'm sure everything is fine and i agree it was dumb of me to take another test. lol :) I have my first ob appt tomorrow and then my scan tomorrow at 2pm! I am just praying beans heart beat is higher and then i will know everything is fine!

I have to say with feeling ok yesterday.....we got tons done! It was awesome...my house is CLEAN! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1stbaby

Lol I always love the feeling of a clean house! Speaking of that, i need to clean mine haha. So wow yeah there is a lot going on here lately. Jai Jai, I just wonder what could have made him start acting this way. Do you think he is freaked out about having a baby. Maybe counseling isnt such a bad idea. I think you obviously know when to get out if you have done this before, but you need to protect that bean and if that comes to having to call the police i trust you will do what is right. I am glad you are staying with your parents for now, hopefully that will give him time to think and reconsider what he has been doing. Thanks sara for sharing your story as well, we all need a dose of reality every now and then, and it just makes this thread that much closer and real. I admire you for being so brave. Thanks all of you so much for welcoming MT i knew you all would because we are all so caring here and wonderful women! Gabs let us know how your appointment goes, i am glad you dont feel good lol! :) 

So I like the new opks I am using! they are not confusing this time! I know for a fact I ov, my temp is going up, and yesterdays would have been up too if i would have tested at the right time lol, but thats how my job is now, which means no more temping after this month. We have been using preseed and tonight i start the progesterone meds so i hope this all works! I only had two days of positive opks! Woo Hoo! I am now on 2 dpo! I only have 8 or 9 more days to go since my lp is only 10 or 11 days long, but i will wait the full 14 to test in case the progesterone makes my lp longer, since i have no clue how that works, just doing what i am told haha.


----------



## 1stbaby

I have a personal question for you ladies. I was going to put it up in a new thread but i thought i would ask you all first since its personal. :)

When DH and i bd around the time of ov, it hurts. Like it feels like it is hitting something... does this happen to anyone else, or is it just me and maybe something is wrong? I am scared something is wrong and my body doesnt do what it is supposed to do. Its like almost unbarable.


----------



## chocolatecat

Jai Jai, I'm really sorry, I didn't mean to imply you were winding him up on purpose, I guess I was thinking my OH would see it as me behaving badly if I stayed out with out telling him, if that makes sense! and I'd see it that way if he did it to me. got to dash. hugs!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

1stbaby said:


> I have a personal question for you ladies. I was going to put it up in a new thread but i thought i would ask you all first since its personal. :)
> 
> When DH and i bd around the time of ov, it hurts. Like it feels like it is hitting something... does this happen to anyone else, or is it just me and maybe something is wrong? I am scared something is wrong and my body doesnt do what it is supposed to do. Its like almost unbarable.

I did have this happen to me a few times, and have heard about it from other girls as well, I think maybe it happens if you have sex exactly when you are ovulating??? I don't know, Jenna has had this happen also, its nothing to worry about hun.


----------



## Jai_Jai

1cre8tivgrl said:


> 1stbaby said:
> 
> 
> I have a personal question for you ladies. I was going to put it up in a new thread but i thought i would ask you all first since its personal. :)
> 
> When DH and i bd around the time of ov, it hurts. Like it feels like it is hitting something... does this happen to anyone else, or is it just me and maybe something is wrong? I am scared something is wrong and my body doesnt do what it is supposed to do. Its like almost unbarable.
> 
> I did have this happen to me a few times, and have heard about it from other girls as well, I think maybe it happens if you have sex exactly when you are ovulating??? I don't know, Jenna has had this happen also, its nothing to worry about hun.Click to expand...

yes Rhonda is right I did have this - the month I had a chemical and one other month.....It hurt sooo much I cried and yes I think it was ON the day FF confimred my OV

Ladies I want to thank you so much for your support guidance and kind words, you really do not know how much it means to me and yes i am full of hormones so even more emotional but yhou guys made me cry with relief and happiness to know i have you in my life!! I wish we all lived close to each other but just knowing we are so close yet so far away is also very comfoting.

I have my scan tomo too Gabs :dance: I hope this one is perfect for us :D Jos is coming with me...well he said he is gonna meet me at the clinic. Gabs I think well I know your right that we need some help and if things start to progress then we will cos we both need it.

Choc - awww dnt worry hunny i knew what u meant and knew that u werent being funny or anything and sorry if i sounded ubrupt in my response i never meant to - this is why i hate emails FB, texts and just plain writing you can never hear the tone of ones response :hissy: 

ONE MORE THING *I LOVE YOU ALL *


----------



## srm0421

Thank you all for your kind words. Jai Jai, only you know when enough is enough.
I really appreciate all of your kind words. It is something horrible that no one should ever have to go through but it happened and it made me who I am today so I can not be mad about anything. I am so excited to hear about both of your scans and I hope they are able to put your mind at ease Gabby. I feel weird saying this but I am glad you are feeling like crap Gabby :rofl: I am still here waiting not sure what is going on but for today I am ok with that.


----------



## chocolatecat

Thanks for understanding what I meant - I don't like to go round upsetting pregnant ladies! 
Good luck with the scans tomorrow! Can't wait to hear about it.

Sara - any more thoughts about doctors or taking agnus cactus or whatever that stuff is called? sorry you're still in limbo.

Started OPK-ing today. negative, but I might start with the BDing with preseed - purely for research purposes you understand! (assuming OH is up for it after working till 11pm...)


----------



## 1stbaby

Well, maybe the pain will be some good luck then! At least I know we bded exactly around ov, although the opks confirmed this and my temp rise, but at least thats one more reassuring thing. I just wanted to make sure nothing was wrong with my parts lol!


----------



## LadyBee

(we just broke 1,000 posts!!!)


----------



## LadyBee

Well I have to get all caught up now...I've had such a busy day and I'm not done yet!

Hope everyone is feeling ok (I need to read what's going on)...hope to get back on here in the morning!
:hug:


----------



## msTwiggy

oh my goodness gracious me! So much has happened and I've only lapsed one day!

Jenna, hope everything will work out in the end, take good good care of yourself ok hun? i think all the other girls have said all that i want to say :hugs: oh, and i live in KL, so if you ever visit, we MUST meet up!

Sara, i remembered you telling us a little bit about your history quite some time ago, it still awes me that you've managed to rise up from all of that. you're such a strong spirit luv, and i know for sure the the Big Guy Up There will definitely have no qualms about giving a :bfp: to such an angelic mom soon :hugs:

Ashley, i experienced the same thing as well! Just like Jenna and Rhonda so I believe it's quite a common thing, nothing to worry about :D

Gabby, hope your scan goes well, you simply must share it with us! :D

MT, thanks for that advice on avocadoes!! will stock up on that! :D

Choco, i'm in KL!! awww, it's too bad you've never made it to KL, but it's ok maybe next time? :D it's pretty much a hustle bustle city but lovely all the same. and tioman and perhentian are such lovely islands arent they?

oh, and a tip out to everyone, my gynea says pineapple should be a big no no. it actually makes sense, the locals here eat tons of pineapple whenever we want to induce AF. so it should be bad if you're expecting, especially in the first tri.

V, yeah, stay in TTC! I haven't budged from Team Jelly Belly, lol! The only thing i did in the First Tri group was post my bfp and that's it. I'm back here. People there seem quite.. cold.

Rhonda, i miss your belly pics!! are we due for an update yet? :happydance:

Sarah, how's everything going hun? All right on your side?

On another note, i have some questions myself. I drink tons of water yet my lips keep on being so dry, they're almost cracking, is this normal? And drinking so much only makes me pee every half an hour which kind of sucks because the washroom is quite a walk from my cubicle. Apart from the dry lips and lots of peeing (and my bbs being slightly sore) that's about all of the pregnancy symptoms i'm having. I dont quite feel pregnant... err.. that's ok right..?


----------



## 1stbaby

Hello ladies, its late i know and I am tired, but I have to rant somewhere so here it is. I just got off the phone for the girl I am doing the baby shower for this weekend. She is pg, her sis is pg, and her sis in law is pg. They will all be at the shower. :( My sis in law is coming too because she is nosey and wants to, but she is bringing my nephew to show him off as well. This is all so much to deal with while ttc, and then she drops another bomb on me. There is a girl who is a lot younger than me, who just got out of jail for drug abuse, she just found out she is pg. She is 8 wks, and has no clue who the dad is. This is so not right. Its very upsetting and I am starting to question everything i have ever believed in. I have done my share of bad things, but i dont believe i should be punished by not having a family. 

On a different note, does anyone know what i should do about my teeth? I need to have some cavities filled and I have an anxiety problem when it comes to this. I have only ever had one done but it was horrible. I have 3 now that need filled one on one side and two on the other. There is a dr here that will put me to sleep to do all three fillings. I have heard it is not advised to do this when pg. Since i am in the tww, i dont have a clue if it happened this time or not. Should I wait till af is due, or schedule it the week she is due at the chance she will arrive? Or should I do it now, not knowing. I can wait, I am not in pain, I just want it done before it gets painful. But what if AF doesnt come, then do i have to wait the nine months to get this done with the general anesthesia?


----------



## srm0421

Ashley I would wait until AF just to ease your mind because if you get the dental work done and then find out you are PG it will worry you for no reason. I do not think it would hurt the bean but just to be on the safe side get the work done if you do not get a BFP.
On another note I am so sorry you have to deal with the pain and questioning of what is going on. It really hurts to know there are people who just bang get pregnant and don't know who the dad is or don't even want to be pregnant. My view on this subject is that it takes us so long and is such a hard journey for us to get to be pregnant that maybe we will be better parents and appreciate our LO even in the tough times because we know how much we really wanted them. 


Liyanna-thank you for your kind words, I am only able to make it through life with my faith that everything happens for a reason and that no matter how bad I have or have had it there are other people out there who have it worse than me. The path I took in life brought me to where I am now and my husband and son are worth all the pain I ever went through. And while I hate to say that I would do it all again (loosing the babies and such) it is hard to imagine where I would be today if I had not lost them, I hope that makes sense and does not sound too harsh.

MT- Wow our thread has grown so much. Good job Team Jelly Bellys. BTW there is a post somewhere that has our team logo somewhere that you can put in your signiture. I believe Jai Jai put it up. Really glad our team is growing with new people.


----------



## LadyBee

1stbaby said:


> When DH and i bd around the time of ov, it hurts. Like it feels like it is hitting something... does this happen to anyone else, or is it just me and maybe something is wrong? I am scared something is wrong and my body doesnt do what it is supposed to do. Its like almost unbarable.

I have had that sometimes, but I can't remember if it was around the time of Ov... ?? Sorry I know, not very helpful.

Yes, I would like to get a Team Jelly Belly logo. 

I am not able to focus on here to really get to match everyone up with their name, I will need to work on that. How many of us are still TTC and how many of us have beans? I think I've got it, I just want to list it to get it.

So much we all have to deal with...I am only encouraged by everyone's strength and perseverance~ Huge :hug: to each of you.

And yes, any excuse to eat Avacados for me is a great one! I LOOOOVVE them! \\:D/


----------



## LadyBee

1stbaby said:


> Hello ladies, its late i know and I am tired, but I have to rant somewhere so here it is. I just got off the phone for the girl I am doing the baby shower for this weekend. She is pg, her sis is pg, and her sis in law is pg. They will all be at the shower. :( My sis in law is coming too because she is nosey and wants to, but she is bringing my nephew to show him off as well. This is all so much to deal with while ttc, and then she drops another bomb on me. There is a girl who is a lot younger than me, who just got out of jail for drug abuse, she just found out she is pg. She is 8 wks, and has no clue who the dad is. This is so not right. Its very upsetting and I am starting to question everything i have ever believed in. I have done my share of bad things, but i dont believe i should be punished by not having a family.
> 
> On a different note, does anyone know what i should do about my teeth? I need to have some cavities filled and I have an anxiety problem when it comes to this. I have only ever had one done but it was horrible. I have 3 now that need filled one on one side and two on the other. There is a dr here that will put me to sleep to do all three fillings. I have heard it is not advised to do this when pg. Since i am in the tww, i dont have a clue if it happened this time or not. Should I wait till af is due, or schedule it the week she is due at the chance she will arrive? Or should I do it now, not knowing. I can wait, I am not in pain, I just want it done before it gets painful. But what if AF doesnt come, then do i have to wait the nine months to get this done with the general anesthesia?

You're not being punished sweetheart, please don't think that. It will happen, and I think very soon. You deserve it and when it happens this TTC crap will be history (at least for a period of oh, probably when your child is 6 months old or so hehe). 

And the teeth thing, well I can totally understand. My only advice is that if at all possible get a script for some anxiety meds (I did this pre surgery, they wrote a script for 10 anxiety pills)...I'm not a 'drug' taker, but I can definately relate to this kind of anxiety. So pop a pill and put on your mp3 player and pray. That's what I do. 

Nite nite ladies! :hug:


----------



## Vestirse

1stbaby, I really feel for you hun. Please, don't think you're being punished, you're not. I know what it feels like, month after month to go through this. I do have a theory - I'm sure those girls who accidentally got pregnant did not have unprotected sex just once! I'm sure if they actually recorded it, their wait would be just as long as ours. We are just so much more aware. I know this doesn't take away the injustice and pain we feel, but please don't feel you're being punished or are in any way abnormal. :hugs:

As for the dentist, I second SRM - wait for AF hun, Not worth the guilt you'll feel if you do find out you're preg.

msTwiggy, I wonder why pineapples are bad. Hmm, had loads of them last month before I had my chemical :(


----------



## msTwiggy

V, i'm not sure of the scientifical reasons, but it's quite a known fact for the local women (well, here in Malaysia at least) that you should stay away from these foods while ttc and pregnancy :-

1. Pineapple
2. Fermented food items
3. Pennywort / gotu kola (a type of leaf/herb, it's supposed to help with arthiritis)
4. coconut
5. sugar cane

err... so far that's what i can recall. other than that, everything is not a problem, heheheh

so i suppose try to give pineapples a pass if you can? not to say that it's actually proven, but i guess it wouldn't hur to reach out for a different fruit :D


----------



## chocolatecat

Wow - it's been a busy night - but I suppose we're spread out all over the globe! There's always a team jelly belly awake somewhere! 
I'm not sure about the dentist stuff, it does make sense to wait till AF then make a decision. In the UK dental treatment is free if you're pregnant, so I guess they probably fill a lot of cavities during pregnancy here so they'd be lots of data on if it can affect the baby - but I doubt it. I suppose a general anathestic is different though. I wonder if you can try beta blockers - they really help in stressful situations I think. 

That's so funny about pineapples. They're odd fruit, they're full of strong enzymes that partially digest the lining to your mouth, so you should always have a drink when you eat them or your mouth gets sore. My friend's craving during pregnancy was pineapples she had about 1 a day - seriously - but I'm not sure how early she started craving them!

1st baby - you're are not being punished, it doesn't work like that, I promise. Bad things happen to good people. Good things happen to bad people. If you believe in a God maybe you can think it's up to him somewhat and everything happens for a reason (perhaps this girl's life will be turned around by her baby?) Or you can believe in biology and things happen when a sperm and egg meet in just the right way and there's a lot of things in the way, so sometimes it takes a long, long time. 

I'm a mixture of the two, it depends on how I'm feeling on a particular day. But biology is the be all and end all, and despite how frustrating a lot of us find doctors, the things they can now do to help make it happen are amazing. Simple things like provera, clomid even preseed - I wonder how many little poeple are here because of these non invasive interventions? Believe in fate and biology and hopefully it'll happen for all of us (SOON please!!)

Rant over - sorry, I got sidetracked a bit!! Appologies!

Right, late for work again (never mind, my boss/non boss is still in Singapore) must go dry my hair. (up late BDing - loved the preseed!) Just waiting for a postive OPK in the next few days. 

Hugs,
Caroline (I thought I'd sign off so MT can learn names easier) xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Hey Ladies thanks for ur support and Ashley jst wait for :af: as then u can feel relaxed about the procedure - can u book it in and then cancel it or would there be a fee??

Names:
1cre8vegrl - Rhonda - PREG 2ND TRI
Jai_Jai - Jenna - PREG 1ST TRI
Debshopeful - Debs ON BREAK THIS MONTH (bcp to shrink follicle)
Gabrielle - Gabs/Gabby/Gabrielle :D - PREG 1ST TRI
SRM - Sara - WAITING FOR :witch: after long cycle
Hattersarah - Sarah - LATE FOR :af: but WTTC
1stbaby - Ashley - ALMOST THERE :D
MsTwiggy - Liyana - PREG 1ST TRI
Mel82 - Mel - IN 2WW
Chocolatecat - Carloline - STARTED THE :sex:
Nyltin - Lea?!? - I am not sure where she has been
Meli Tia - MT - On her way after a difficult time

Hope you ladies are all having a better day today, I went to the hospital this morn for my scan and I saw my baby :dance: was the most amazing thing ever!!! Saw its little heart beating and everything but we didnt get a picture as they dont do it :cry: oh well I have it embedded in my memory xxxxxx

MT and Caroline here is the logo just paste it into your siggy but just put a *[* at the beginning of the text and a* ] *at the end :D

IMG]https://img701.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2008/10/25/441ed7534d9e98f48a37d097191785ed.gif[/IMG


----------



## 1stbaby

Yeah I can make the appointment and then reschedule without a fee, which is what i am going to do. AF is due sometime the last week of Jan, I can even just make the appointment for the first of Feb before I ov that cycle. I dont know what i will do if I am pg though, but i am sure I wont be worried about it, as I will be too excited to care. This is the first cycle I have no doubt when I ov. FF and I are on the same page, my opks were normal and I am using progesterone. Maybe there is hope this month! DH and I didnt BD as much as we usual do, but hey one time works right. Thanks for all your support girls, I know I can be a little down. I do believe in God and there is a reason for everything in my eyes, so hopefully he has a little bean in production right now for me us all ttc, we just dont get to know when.


----------



## Jai_Jai

yes i had :sex: 3 days before ov and got preghnant so yes it happens xxxxxx we did it every day the cycle before at least once and not get preg xxx


----------



## LadyBee

Thank you so much for the list sweets!! I will study it an get the names down...\\:D/

Also, if you notice my sparkly new signature...yay!

Ashley-I was thinking in terms of not in the 2ww... :dohh: My advice was a little strange then...:rofl: That's what happens when I read through too quickly. Sorry about that!

Liyana-I bet you noticed my silly Avocado post too...my threads never stick around long...:rofl:

Well Today I plugged in all of my temps and made a FF chart for the first time. It puts my crosshairs about 5 days ago, but I think I ov'd about 9 days ago because of the middleschmertz and everything...but I'll go with what FF says for now. I don't plan on keeping a FF chart though...I have my own. 

If you want to see it and tell me what you think, here's the link: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php

Hope everyone has a great morning! :hug:


----------



## 1stbaby

why am i the only one that cant get my logos to show up. I have the addresses so you can click on them, but they dont appear when i post!!! GRR!!! lol... ok so i went to the dentist for the free consultation and they confirmed the cavities, however they are not that bad so it can wait a while if need be. but i made the appoitment to have them filled when i know af will have been and almost left by then. i should be at the end of her if not gone for when i made the appointment. i hope i am pg and cant go though! its going to cost almost 500 bucks! grrr o well. 

MT that is not the correct web address for FF. I did this in the beginning too lol! You have to go into your chart and then into home page set up and then where it says, "your charting home page web address" thats what you copy and paste on here. then we can see your chart! I am excited to see it~


----------



## LadyBee

oh :blush: sorry about that, I'll see what I can do. 

I'm glad you can wait on the dentist thing, just be super good to your teeth from now until then (anti-cavity toothpaste so forth...I know you already know this...haha)
I have a couple cavities but I am just too lazy/busy (lazy when not busy :rofl: ) I haven't gotten a dentist yet since my insurance switched.

Ok, off to FF to get my real chart address. xx


----------



## LadyBee

TA DAAA! What are your thoughts?

Oh and in regards to your problem with your tickers and such...there is an html setting and one for message boards. *I think* 
When you make your ticker and you go to post it on your siggy, make sure you select the link that is for message boards.


----------



## 1stbaby

I will have to play with that later for my tickers. Right now i am off to work a bit. I am glad you got a FF chart! I think FF is correct, i can see the dip and then your temp has a thermal shift that shows ov. I often get middle whater pain lol a few days before i actually ov. But FF is not 100 %, this is the first month i have actually agreed with mine lol. I have my interview Friday for my new position, I am so nervous. I dont know what to think, if I get it, should I still ttc? If not then nothing would change, and i like that because i am afraid of change. We will just have to see if i get the job I guess. There arent any promises.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hey girlies...home today with a sick little boy. I had a terrible day yesterday, very long story but had to leave work at 11 yesterday as I got a call from Brayden's daycare that he was running 102 fever. So I've been home with him since, his fever is much lower today, around 100.5 or so, so I'm hoping he's on the mend and it was just a 24 hour bug as I am panicing about missing all this time from work, esp now since I no longer can work on Fridays. And hubby and I are flying out to NYC on Sat, I hope neither of us will be sick and can still go or I'll be out a lot of money!! That and I worry about getting high fevers being prego. I was so stressed yesterday, had a horrible day and cried through most of it. I'm a little down in the dumps today, just can't seem to shake it! DH and I figured finances out and if I want to I'll be able to do the stay at home thing with the kiddos...such a big decision. I honestly am torn as I love working, wish I could do something part time but financially that makes less sense so I don't know, I have a lot of thinking to do!! 

No new belly shots just yet...lol a week and a half and I'll post a new one I promise! :)


----------



## srm0421

R- :rofl: is it already time for a new belly shot? It seems to be going by faster and faster and I am not even the one PG. Sorry the baby is sick and I understand your worries about getting a fever while PG and staying home and missing out on money. Sorry your day was so horrible. Good to know that if you want to you can stay home but just because you can stay home does not mean you have to. Do what makes you happy, take a little extended maternity leave and see if that is what you want before you make your decision to quit. That way you still have something to come back to if you decided staying home was not for you. Good luck at NYC and good luck on the baby getting better.

Ashley- Good luck this month, you are right it only takes one time. I looked back on my chart for when I got PG with Sebastian and according to FF I did not have :sex: the day of O, looking at your chart you got all your bases covered. I hope you can't go to the dentist because of a BFP.

As for me my internet is messing up and I can not get onto my Math class online so I need to go by my friends house tomorrow to use her computer and get as much work done. I was on the phone for 3 hours Sunday with tech support to no avail, I am waiting for one more tech support to call me back and try to walk me through other suggestions but do not hold out much hope since I tried to fix everything I possibly could fix. Now I have a headache but oh well small price to pay to feel triumphant about fixing a problem. I also am unable to log on to FF for I am assuming the same reason so it is not updated and I have not really been temping anyways so oh well, I am on CD 76 I think, 8 more days until my longest cycle, come one body don't give me a longer one.


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls! Sorry was gone all day today. Well had my ob appt and it was fine.:) THen went for my ultrasound and was feeling kinda sick and went to stand up and pretty much past out on the floor!!!! yikes! I was alert right away but of course i was sent to the floor for fluids and a 3hour observation. I got all my meds and 3liters through the iv and I'm feeling better now. They said that i was SUPER dehyrated and that i had plus 2 ketones in my urine and my bp was 86/50! Well i am home and doing better!:) And.......Lil beans heart rate was......131:) yay!!!!!!!!! He/she is doing good!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Sara yes time does fly by...I can't believe in a few weeks I'll already be half way through this pregnancy, that's just crazy!!! 

Gabby, so happy your :baby: is doing well, that wonderful news!! sorry to hear about you, do you think your so dehydrated from being so sick? Do you think your sicker this time than you were with your 2 boys?? If so you can pretty much say you've got your girl!!!! I hope so sweetie! :happydance: Take care of yourself hun, drink lots and get some rest, I'll be thinking about you tonight. :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

Oh, Gab I'm so glad to hear that you're ok! I agree, if you think you feel sicker, you must have your girl!!! Hope you continue to feel better and stay hydrated! :hugs:


----------



## srm0421

Gabs so sorry to hear about your sickness but glad things are going better and the IV should make you feel good fast. Glad the HB is better and your worries can subside. 

R- Wow half way through already man I just can not believe that soon you will be holding your little girl in your arms. (It is a girl in my mind until proven otherwise :rofl: ). 

As for me I am def not PG, I took a + - red dye test and def -. I am ok though, still kind of want to wait for AF to naturally come, is that crazy of me? A part of me feels that if she comes on her own then maybe my hormones will jump start themselves.


----------



## HatterasSarah

Jenna, how did your ultrasound go??


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl: Sara....if you only knew...I have been so bad, and honestly not wanting to admit this to you girls but I will cause your all like a sister to me. I am thinking this is a girl, infact I'm so hung up on the idea that I have the nursery all planned out, from the wall colors, to the bedding, seriously I have a problem and if they say "its a boy" I will most likely fall on the floor in shock! :rofl: I would show you all my plan but don't want to jinx myself more than I already have...so in 3 weeks I will show you....if my gut feeling is correct!


----------



## Gabrielle

Lol Rhonda~ you are soo funny! I think its a girl for you too. So you go right ahead and plan your nursery!!!!:) Can't wait to see it.

WEll the thing is ....i had NO m/s with Owen, then with gavin i had hyperemesis(extreme case).....and yes i still think its worse then Gavin....but only time will tell! I just want a heathly non problem pregnancy!!!!!! Why can't i have that???:( They also had to give me potasssium b/c it was low:( The iv made me feel better....but of course that only can boost me for alil while. I try to sip on anything and everything and none of it stays down! I puke just the thought of food or fluids! ahhhhh and I'm not working at all which sucks b/c my hubby's business is a tad slow this week. I am going to TRY and go to work on friday!


----------



## Gabrielle

So sorry about the BFN sara!!! I thought you were pg for sure....come on AF!


----------



## srm0421

:rofl: I do not want to jinx you either but I can not wait to see the nursery. I wanted a girl when I was PG with Sebastian but my hubby wanted a boy so bad. He would have bet anything that it was a boy and since we had started dating he started loosing at everything (Golf, poker, video games, you name it he could not win it) So when I went to find out and the tech told me it was a boy I told him that he better double check because if I tell my husband (boyfriend at the time) that it is a boy and he pops out a she he will be so upset so the tech took like 6 shots of the turtle and I called my husband when he was on his way home from work stuck in traffic with his friend and co worker (who btw only has girls ) and told him the he will like the answer I got and he said "really? for reals? I am having a boy? " I said "Yep I have pictures of a pee pee for you" and he screamed at the top of his lungs "We have pictures of a Pee Pee" his friend was on the phone with another friend of theirs and I could hear his friend yelling "Yeah man they got pictures of a pee pee, it's a boy". It was the funniest thing to me and I wish I could have seen the expression of the other people stuck in traffic with their windows down too who are hearing these two men shout about pictures of a pee pee. 

Gabs- thanks dear but funny thing is I am ok, I did not think I was anyways but I really want things to work for me this next cycle, even if I do not get PG I just want to know my body is working right. Sorry you are feeling like crap so much, I really hope it is a girl for you (not that a boy would not be worth this trouble but you know what I mean ). Have you tried sea bands or pregnancy pops that I had used when I was pregnant. Just look up prego pops, they are lollipops made with ginger and other ingredients that that help reduce nausea and morning sickness. So sorry about not being able to work and I bet it is hard to take care of the babies when you feel so bad too. Hope things lighten up enough for you to function. 

Sarah- did you get my text? How are you doing?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl: I can just see him now shouting "we have pictures of the pee pee" :rofl: Hope it wasn't summer and he had his car windows down! LOL!!!!! That's too funny!!


----------



## 1stbaby

Morning Ladies! I have been getting on here more often now since I finished reading all the twighlight saga lol. I have yet to find another series I want to read right now so I have been reading a cosmo magazine at the gym and while I am bored. I have been keeping up with all my shows on tv and housework so thats good, at least I am not side tracked with ttc like i was the first two months. I am trying to stay as busy as possible to keep my mind occupied. FF and I disagree now, but not by much and I can see FFs view on things. I took my temp an hour earlier than normal the day FF says I ov, I know my temp would have been higher if I would have taken it that hour later so I disagree with FF, however we are only a day apart, and the day FF says I ov, was the day I had the horrible pain when we BDed. So it is possible FF is right then. I am now only 3 dpo and it is going so slow to me! I have a long work day tomorrow, not a bad one today and then I am off until Tuesday so that will be nice. I will not be relaxing though, I have a hair appointment and then an interview on Fri, then Sat I have to prepare for the baby shower Sunday and then Sunday the baby shower. I will get to rest on Monday. I am thinking if I get this job i will put off ttc for a year, so I am hoping we are pg this month so it happens before I have a chance to change my mind! If I dont get the job though there is another position open I may go for, but I will still ttc if I dont get this one. I have only lost 2 lbs this week which is frustrating because usually I can lose like 4 a week, but I have not exactly been doing my best so that needs to change! :)


----------



## Gabrielle

Just thought I'd share my bean with you girls! :hug:
 



Attached Files:







Baby 3~!.jpg
File size: 82 KB
Views: 12


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

aww Gabby she's so beautiful!!!! :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I have to share something with your girls cause it just made me smile so hard...just now the baby scared the crap out of me, I'm just sitting here working away and bam! Baby decides to do a summersault :bodyb: in my belly! LOL That felt so weird! LOL I grabbed my belly and shrieked, I'm glad no one saw me, hahahahahaha I can't stop laughing, that was a shocker! I have felt the baby flutter a little here and there but nothing to this extent, yay!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks Rhonda..she/he seems so much smaller then other people ultasounds.lol 

Awe thats so cute! wait......please tell me EVERYONE knows your pregnant?? You just made it seem like noone knew....lol Thats exciting to feel such a big movement! YAY


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

oh gosh yes everyone knows, how could they not, just look at me, there's no hiding it now! :rofl:


----------



## LadyBee

:cloud9: Gab the baby is so awesome!


----------



## msTwiggy

I SEE GABBY'S BEAN!!!!!! aaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwww!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

and Rhonda, you're baby's sure an active little princess ey? Prolly gearing up to be the next gymnastics champion, *giggle*


----------



## HatterasSarah

Sara, I wish you had gotten your BFP girl! I just wanted to see if maybe you could Text me again...Ive had to switch out phones 3 times in the last 3 days and yesterday I was in the middle of programming my new phone and then forgot to put your number in my new phone!


----------



## srm0421

R- yes the windows were down which made me laugh harder. So excited for you to feel the baby move more.

Gabby- love the picture, it does seem smaller but I can still make out the little bean, this is all so exciting.

Sarah- thanks for the well wishes, I will text you in a min, putting my son to sleep and lost my phone. Sorry you are having a hard time with your phone. 

As for me I am at my friends doing my homework until tomorrow, she wants me to be done with work so we can chat but she has distracted me all day so now she has to wait.


----------



## srm0421

Ashley- I almost forgot, read the blue blood series by Melissa De La Cruz ( I think that's her name), really good book and about Vampires but totally different, there are 3 books out and more are coming out soon.


----------



## chocolatecat

hey girls,

Lovely bean Gabby, - it's very bean-like!! 

Sommersalts Rhonda - cool! It's got to be a girl!

Ashley - Just finished listening to Twilight on my iPod (very distracting at work, I had to keep finding mindless things to do while I finished it). I'm just waiting for the books to be delivered so I can read them instead, as it's much quicker. So excited to find a saga where all the books are out already instead of having to wait for each one!
Have you read His Dark Materials Triology - Philip Pullman? or Eragon (3 out of 4 books are out for this one)? I don't normally read fantasy but I loved both of those.

Hope you're homework is going well Sara, nearly graduation soon!!! 

Still no positive OPKs, temps low and no EWCM (although I have no idea if I get this or not). Had period like cramps for the last 2 days, very confusing. I hope it doesn't mean anything.

Hugs xxx


----------



## LadyBee

Caroline-did you use OPKs last cycle?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Caroline, I used to get period like cramps the day I would ovulate, but you said no +OPKs yet...hmmm...maybe your body is gearing up for the big O!

Well I'm trying to decide what to do about tomorrow...technically our office is closed on Fridays now but where I missed a lot of time this week with Brayden being sick I was going to ask if they would let me work tomorrow to make up some time, however my boss just got in and is in a really bad mood so I think I'll wait awhile before I go in there, if I do at all. I need the money, but I could also use up vacation time and use the day tomorrow to clean and pack for my trip as we fly out Sat mid morning....so much to do. This decision would be easier if I knew if I was coming back to work or not after the baby cause then I wouldn't mind using up my vaca time, I wouldn't need it. I need some help girls...I know you can't make up my mind for me but I'm having a hard time deciding what to do, on one hand I really like my job (but hate my boss) and I like working, but living the way I do and working full time with 1 kid is tough (as I live 45 min from where I work) I don't get home from work until 6:15ish every night and Brayden goes to bed at 7:30 doesn't give me much time at all for anything, I am thinking of asking work if I could work for them 1 day a week, and stay home with the kids the other 4 days, sounds perfect but I don't know if they would go for it, especially now!! Sigh....or do I work full time and change my hours and switch daycares (so that I could afford it) or just stay home full time. DH is pressuring me to decide right away, its such a big decision and I'm not having much luck figuring things out on my own. I find it helps if I talk with other girls about it. Do you that stay home with your kids love it? I'm just worried I wont be able to entertain them all day, how do you do it??? It just stresses me out thinking about it and I don't have much time left to decide as I would need to give me work atleast a months notice (to be fair) as its hard to find a good artist to replace me :) So that gives me 3 months to decide...ahhhhhh help!!! :argh:


----------



## LadyBee

R- I can't really give you any personal experience, but I have my opinion...lol
I would love to stay home with my kids! I am an old fashioned girl because I love cooking, cleaning and so forth. The 'stay at home mom' job sounds ultra fulfilling for me! I do have a niece that I took care of for 6 months after she came home from the hospital (she was a micro-preemie) and I loved every second of it. The way I see it, if you are able to...stay home. They are your kids, who better to know them and be able to entertain them?? I'm sure you can do it!...you're an artist!! :D


----------



## chocolatecat

Hey Rhonda - it's a tough decision. When I'm at work the thought of being a stay at home mum sounds great, but a after a few hours with my nephew I don't think I have the energy to do that every day (maybe it's different if they're your own - I hope so!!). But if work makes you happy then work - I think nurseries are great for kids! It sounds like your boss would be ok to have you part time since he's already cut your ours - is there someone you can jobshare with - half and half or something. I'm not sure what you do...if it doesn't matter that you're not there every day I can't see why you couldn't go part time when he's cutting everyone's hours as it will give him some spare hours to give to someone else, surely???

As for me, the cramps have gone, I keep getting odd shooting pains, but i'm not sure what they are. I used OPKs last month and didn't get ANY lines, (apart from control lines) so I'm not sure if they're going to work for me...I got what I thought were ovulation pains though, so I took it to meant I ovulated around the 13th last month, they were in the middle of the night when I happened to be awake with a cold, so there's a chance I would miss them if I were properly asleep. My period was later this month, so my ov day has probably moved as well, I'm thinking in a day or two...Best do the BD tonight just in case ;-)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Caroline that def sounds like ov pains to me! 

Unfortunately part time isn't an option for me (so wish it were cause I would choose that in a heartbeat!) Finacially it just wouldn't work out since part time daycare pretty much cost the same as full time (they really stick it to ya) and I'd only be making half of what I make now so I wouldn't be able to afford it, especially with 2. So yeah quite the little predicament I'm in :hissy:


----------



## Gabrielle

Okay Rhonda.....I'll give you my input! lol I've been going through this for years now! grrrrrr. Okay so when we got pregnant with owen we were only 18! So we had our little apartment and we both had to work full time. I was lucky to have my MIL help watch our son so we didnt ahve to pay tons! I was working full time and going to school part time as well! Ahhh i swear i NEVER saw my son. It was terrible! Well eventually my husband kept getting raises so i was able to go to part time for work. I worked Night shift and then stayed home with owen during the day and school in the afternoon! It still was crazy!!!! My hubby hated it b/c he is old fashion and wants to work and the wife stay home. Well i ended up being really sick with my heart and had to quit my job:( I then stayed home full time and we just lived check by check. Owen was about 9months and it was okay.....i felt bored alot and didnt know what to do. I would cry all the time when my hubby got home.:( Well i dont want to go on and on but i ended up going back to work! I never had any time like you for house, and baby. Well we bought a house and decided we wanted to try for another baby. So hubby said you should stay home. I got pregnant and was so sick that i had no choice but to leave my job. I did school online and then was home with owen. Okay since we've had Gavin I've worked two days a week and stay home the rest. I think its a great mixture. I LOVE my job to death and dont like i could just NEVER work, but I love being home with the kids too! When i'm at work i want to be home with the kids, and when at home somedays i want to be at work! lol 

Sorry this is a mess lol but thats how its been. You just have to decide what is best for you and your family. I think if you could do the one day a week that would be great! If not....then i would stay home. Your kids are only young once and you could go back to work when they go to school if you wanted?? There are ALWAYS things to do....laundry, cooking, cleaning, shopping, parks, walks, playgroups, and much more! I dont think I'm ever bored...but i tend to sleep in which i really wish i could be one of those moms that get up at 5 before everyone else and start doing stuff! I just cant seem to do it!:( 

Once we have our thrid baby i wont be able to work b/c paying a sitter for 3 is way to much. And hubby and I dont believe working opposite shifts...b/c then were not a family! I plan to work when i want. Luckily in the healthcare field you can work pool(means you make your own schedule and go alot or alittle.) SO thats great! Hubby keeps telling me he'd work all day and night just so i could stay home,..but i dont agree with that. So we've decided I stay home and work if we NEED the money. 

I will tell you somedays you will want to just run away from the house b/c nothing is going right and all you do is talk to kids....but other days you just see the look on their faces and how happy you all are and you wouldnt change the world!
My friend has five kids and she stays home and i admire her soooo much!

I dont know if i was much help....but yes you have a hard decision...but i think its best for you and your children to be home..and if you can afford it then do it!:) You may regret missing out on their young days!


----------



## LadyBee

chocolatecat said:


> As for me, the cramps have gone, I keep getting odd shooting pains, but i'm not sure what they are. I used OPKs last month and didn't get ANY lines, (apart from control lines) so I'm not sure if they're going to work for me...I got what I thought were ovulation pains though, so I took it to meant I ovulated around the 13th last month, they were in the middle of the night when I happened to be awake with a cold, so there's a chance I would miss them if I were properly asleep. My period was later this month, so my ov day has probably moved as well, I'm thinking in a day or two...Best do the BD tonight just in case ;-)

Yes! Sounds like possible OV signs! Ok, I have heard that OPKs don't work for everyone, so maybe that's what is going on ??

I'm having some interesting pinching going on right now! Totally in the correct area too! I am just going to jot this down, though...*ahem* I'm TRYING not to symptom spot...but the abundant cm isn't helping this either!

R-sorry part-time isn't an option, that would be the best wouldn't it! Grr, why can't they just give us what we want! :rofl: As I've said in the past, is perfection really too much to ask?!? ;)


----------



## chocolatecat

Aw, it's a shame you can't do part time - but if it's not going to make sense financially then stay at home. You have the rest of your life to work *eeek!* and only a few years with your kids before school. But of course it depends on your job, it will be very difficult for me to come back to work if I left completely as it moves to quickly. Hopefully I can go part time (if I ever get pregnant - sometimes I'm just so sure we will and I make lots of plans and other times I just think it's never going to happen because I've jinxed it - by making too many plans!!!)

Anyway, nope the pains aren't ov pains, they're lower down and very transient and the cramps are just cramps (and in the middle)... I just POAS - still no line - boooo :hissy: should I do one a lunchtime and one at teatime from now on?


----------



## Gabrielle

I had to tell your girls. SO as you know i work in an ambulance. (just on call in the evenings and through the night and if the pager goes off i get up and go) well last night at 930pm i got a page for a guy who got stabbed!!!!!! I was so nervous! We live in such a nice community where nothing happens like this! I got there and it was sooooo bad. He god stabbed in his stomach and his insides were out! Oh that wasnt good for my sick stomach i've got these days! i ended up puking right on the scene! ahh it was so bad. Well anyways he was only 17yrs old and was crashing fast! We got him in to surgery right away. I was so scared when i drove home last night. It just made me think.....what if the guy who stabbed him saw me taking care of him and then was following me home!!!!!! I coudnt sleep last night and kept having terrible dreams! ahh i tell you medical field and preggo brain/stomach dont go well together!!!!


----------



## 1stbaby

Ok so R- I think this is such a hard decision, and even harder since you cant know right now what its going to be like when you make the decision. I myself have to work. I make more money than my DH because of the field I am in and I have two jobs. He makes good money, dont get me wrong, but without all my money we would not have what we have. I could leave one job, which I plan on doing if we get pg and I dont get this promotion, but I would still work one. My mom is our free daycare so we have it made pretty well, but I would still work. I love my job and I could not see being home all day as I get restless easily. On the other side though, my SIL has two very young children a 3 yr old and a 1.5 yr old and she is a stay at home mom and she has a degree in social work as well. She wishes she could work a few days to get out. She likes staying home but she feels like she can contribute, but she does not need to. Honestly you wont really know what you would rather do until you try it. If you stay at home and dont like it, then go back to work somewhere for a day or so. Do something fun just to get out. Work in a book store or something that you like. 

Well, I am now only 4 dpo and its going super super slow for me. I dont think it worked this month but we will see. I think the hardest part is keeping the PMA in the tww.


----------



## chocolatecat

wooooah! Big hugs Gabby, that sounds horrendous! I think you've been very brave (atlhough perhaps your imaginations is a bit active...) I hope the kid was ok - was it a fight? 
Hope you're feeling better today! xx

working on medical research into developmental diseases and wanting a baby also don't go well together - it's just one big paranoid thought process. bah!


----------



## chocolatecat

oooo, just had a thought! I'm going to go and check my saliva on the microscope (one advantage to working in a lab)

...hmmm perhaps I should have checked it a few days ago as a control...but anyway, lets hope I see 'ferning' and can even figure out what that's meant to look like. will report back soon


----------



## chocolatecat

Oh my god!! - it's soooo ferning!! Lot and lots of straight lines with side bits - looks like a housing estate from 5000 feet up!!! Will try again tomorrow. I'll have to take some pics if it's still like it to show you, it sooo pretty - but I want to go home now. :)


----------



## Jai_Jai

what does that mean caroline?? in not scientific terms!? :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Rhonda I am having the same dilemma as you atm.......Jos wants me to stay at home but i know i just couldnt do it, i have to be doing something it drives me crazy when i am ill or off uni and atm without a job i know i wouldnt feel sick and would not have this stress and have a chihld to occupy but i dunno if my sanity could handle it.....I also like Gabs have the healthcare where I can work except we call it bank :D so I think I might just do that work as and when i can and then i am not tied down to a contract etc so if bubs needs me at home or if i dnt wanna go in then i dont have to....I know u would be great at home and if u do think u would go mad do some freelance designing or work in a nice cafe or gallery? something u would enjoy!? but I dont think u should go back to work full time - no! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

and you see this is why I love all you girls, because not one of you said "just do what you think is best" cause that's the problem I don't know!!! :rofl: Thank you all so much for your input, it has helped me more than you know and I really truly appreciate it :thumpup: My biggest concern with leaving is if I hate it its going to be next to impossible for me to find another job because of the economy my field of work is not doing well at all and no one is hiring, everyone is laying off, which is quiet scary. I know I've been with this company for 11 years and they have told me how secure my job is, I would be one of the very last ones to be let go so that makes me feel good. Jenna I think your right I deep down don't want to work full time, life now is just to crazy and I can't begin to imagine what its going to be like with 2, I don't think I'd like myself very much working full time and having the kids in daycare, the only perk to that option is we would be switching daycares so we'd be netting almost $500 a month, where if I stay home it will be more like $25 a month...I know scary and tight with no room for opps in there!

Gabby I can relate to you a lot, I think we're very similar in the sense that I too go totally nuts when I'm all cooped up in the house and Brayden is being a little SH!T I just want to run away and think oh I could never stay home full time. I like to work and feel like I need too, its the perfect escape. When I am at work though I just wish I was at home, and vise versa, no happy medium MT I hear that!! I don't have any idea what its going to be like with 2, I'm sure a lot more hectic and harder, I hardly sit down now but I can probably kiss those days goodbye forever now, eh Gabby? :rofl: I think working 1 day a week would be perfect, I just have to clear it with my work, which honestly right now I don't think they'd go for it, times being so tight and all. I will wait till April and see if things improve here, if they put us back on 40 hrs by then I will talk with my boss. So stressful but I want to thank all of you for giving your honest opinions, you are all truly wonderful and I'm so blessed to have met each and every one of you :cry:

:hugs: x 1,000


----------



## chocolatecat

I'm glad our input was helpful (ish!) - we all have different opinions because we all have different jobs and 0,1,2 or more kids!!! So I'll not give any more advice coz sometimes too much is, well too much! 

I feel sooo lucky to have met you guys. I know I'm new, but I'm really appreciating using you guys as a sounding board because I can't really talk to anyone else about all this TTC stuff, even my lovely OH has limits. I'm definitely obssesive, but I think you all understand why I'm on here 3 or 4 times a day (eek!). I think I'm beginning to understand what men are on about when they say they think about sex like 40 times a day. I couldn't comprehend how that was possible, I've never done that before, but right now...well... I think about making a baby (and charts, temps, CM and occasionally about the acutal sex part of it, about 50 times a day) - it's taking over my life!!

But you guys are all so understanding, so THANK YOU!!

PS so I learnt from this website you can check your saliva, when it dries it crystalises into a 'ferning' pattern if you're ovulating...apparently. Mine looks like the pictures that show that, but I didn't check it before today. Doh! finger's crossed it does meant that!


----------



## chocolatecat

So halfway down this page:
https://fertility-facts.com/fertility/ovulationkits.htm
Shows the ferning, non ferning saliva - mine is very much like the ferning one, but i'll see again tomorrow what it's like. Like I say, it's really pretty to see down the microscope. I'm not sure how accurate it is as an indicator of ovulation. I'm guessing (but I really don't know) that false negatives are more likely then false negatives...but I don't really know! Just pleased to have some indication I might be ovulating!


SORRY for dominating this thread today - sorry, sorry, sorry!!! (I'm excited!)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Caroline see I told you, your body always tell you when ovulation is near, I think that's what messes with a lot of girls using OPKs because they don't work for everyone. Def go by what your body is telling you vs a stick you pee on :rofl: Hope you got your :sex: in and will be able to tonight as well, GL hun!


----------



## 1stbaby

hey girls, so its a little late in the evening, only 8 pm here so not really late, but I have to say hi! I have an interview tomorrow and I am so so so so nervous! My boss and her boss today told me I was as good as golden! That is not always true and they are not the ones interviewing me so I am still so nervous! They said if they could they would promote me and hire me for their team, but thats not how it works. My boss' boss told me if my boss transfers, that she would replace her for me in a hearbeat! I really really hope I get this job. I would tell people we are putting off ttc, but secretly I am not going to. :) DH doesnt want to stop, and I dont want to go back on bc because it would mess me all up and i would have to go back off it again and stuff. So I am going to keep ttc and not let my boss know! Its not like they will replace me if I am pg, I wont be off work long. Well I have to go do some studying for my interview and all. I just wanted to say hi, I have a hair appointment in the morning before and I am going to tan and get a coffee to boost me for the interview! I will talk to you girls after the interview and after my work out! I weigh in tomorrow with my friend, I hope I lost weight this week! O and I am getting excited for my friends baby shower Sunday, I bought her gifts yesterday!


----------



## LadyBee

OOOh Caroline! This is cool! I've never seen this before! I'm so glad you checked! See?! OPKs aren't for everyone! lol

Gab-wow, you are a brave girl! I also agree, you might have an overactive imagination too...:hugs: Makes me wonder how I can work in my job (cleaning houses) with TTC. The worst thing I can come up with is not knowing where to put the baby while I'm mopping. :rofl: (on a very real note, I can sympathize with the worry you and Caroline might have with such highly involved occupations)

But!! I'm also a photographer, so I am so excited to one day photograph MY LITTLE MIRACLE! No matter our backgrounds/careers...we are going to be the best mommies because there is always an area we can use our expertice-medical, science, art, photography and so forth! :hug:


----------



## srm0421

Gabs- that is scary, I tend to imagine all the worst possibilities in everything so I would have been scared of him following me too but then again I have escape plans for any kind of accident.

R- sorry I was not on earlier, I am a stay at home mom and I do love it but as Gabs has said sometimes I feel like I am not contributing and that I should go back to work. I want Sebastian to be in a daycare to gain some social skills but at the same time I am jealous that someone else gets to see all his cute moments and I would only get to see him on weekends. As you already know they grow up way too fast and I feel that I am missing out on a lot. I understand your fear about not being able to get a new job because of the economy and I think you need to find out what your options are at the job you have now, they may just surprise you. I wish you luck in your decision. 

As for me I am still at my friends house because I need to finish more work and Sebastian is having a great time playing with the boys.


----------



## chocolatecat

Morning. So the ferning is still there, but less. it's getting 'dotty' now. but here's the pics just so you can see. Sounds like lots of people get ferning at various stages through their cycle. Also I can't test before breakfast (because I HAVE to have breakfast before coming to work - or else I'll eat my husband on the way in!!)


 https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/YeqTdPbcsYbnqKPP6nbdqQ?feat=directlink  

My temps are still low, but I did it about an hour earlier then normal

...Been BDing just in case. Might have a rest tonight as going out with our friends and he's getting tired already! 

Good luck with the job interview, fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

good morning girls...boy is it cold here, -22!!! I can't get warm! My car had all it could do to start this morning, and I am in panic mode, I started itching my belly like crazy last night and when I got home and took off my clothes noticed a rash on both sides of my belly, which of course freaked me out! I thought maybe its just due to dry skin so I slept on it, but it woke me up in the night cause it was so itchy. It looks the same this morning but I googled it and it could be a few things, and some rashes on your belly in preg are harmful to baby and mother, which also set me into panic mode. I've been on the phone trying to get ahold of my doctor, I left a message and am waiting for a call back, I hope she can get me in this morning as I fly out to NY tomorrow morning. Argh of course this would happen to me now, I'm so stressed already, I didn't need this on top of. I hate this week, I can't wait for it to be over with!!!!! :sad1:


----------



## LadyBee

1cre8tivgrl said:


> good morning girls...boy is it cold here, -22!!! I can't get warm! My car had all it could do to start this morning, and I am in panic mode, I started itching my belly like crazy last night and when I got home and took off my clothes noticed a rash on both sides of my belly, which of course freaked me out! I thought maybe its just due to dry skin so I slept on it, but it woke me up in the night cause it was so itchy. It looks the same this morning but I googled it and it could be a few things, and some rashes on your belly in preg are harmful to baby and mother, which also set me into panic mode. I've been on the phone trying to get ahold of my doctor, I left a message and am waiting for a call back, I hope she can get me in this morning as I fly out to NY tomorrow morning. Argh of course this would happen to me now, I'm so stressed already, I didn't need this on top of. I hate this week, I can't wait for it to be over with!!!!! :sad1:

Did you use a lotion on your belly or a different soap in the shower/bath?? Please keep us updated hun!!

Caroline-Ferning is the coolest way I've seen to detect ovulation! That is so neat!! I'm so happy you did that and didn't just keep up with the OPKs only. :)

Ashley-Good luck hun!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

no nothing new...I guess it can happen in pregnancy there are a few different types of rashes that can develop, I have idea what causes them but if its one of these than I will need meds...I will def keep you girls updated, still waiting for a call back, I swear they like to make you wait!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

awesome, just got a call back, my doc is not in today so I'll have to see someone else but they are able to get me in at 10 (which is half hour from now) so yay, I'm leaving here soon, I will let you girls know how I make out.


----------



## Jai_Jai

thinking of u rhonda let us no asap xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

ugh that was painful, god nothing is ever in and out at that place, whenever I go even for something simple its a min 2 hour procedure! :dohh: So I am ok, he didn't think the rash was anything to be worried about but of course it got worse while I was there, its not itchy anymore it just feels hot, if that makes sense?? He said if its still there in a week to call them back and they will run some test to make sure its nothing to do with my liver. I have to put hydrocortizone on it and if it gets worse before hand to call (but or course I'll be in NY! Sigh, hope its nothing and I am fine. They made me repee in a cup, I thought my results last time were fine because I never heard back but I guess the cup didn't get labeled so god knows what happened! Got to hear the heartbeat :) Dr had a hard time getting it, said the baby was really moving around a lot! Then had my bloods drawn and they couldn't get me to stop bleeding afterwards, I swear its always a production with me! :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

girls i have a dillema that i need u rhelp with.....its not huge but:

i was suppose to be going to a girlfriends tonght who i havent seen in ages- been poorly work commitments etc, well i have driven for 3 hrs today and absolutely shattered, supposed to be going over in 2 hrs latest and i have jst woken up after a nap feeling very shit.........i txt her saying my car broke down so unless i can borrow jos car i dunno if gonna be able to get to hers - she lives 40mins away........what u reckon i should do?? i dont wanna keep cancelling but i feel like crap......i cant say thats why as they dont know i am preg - would u go or would u stay in??? xxxx


----------



## chocolatecat

hey there, 
glad everything is ok (kind of...!) Have a great time in NY - so jealous! My weekend consists of seeing friends for dinner tonight, OH is at work tomorrow so I'm going to finally sort out the 2 million 'stuff' drawers in our house (every thing you can't find is ''in a drawer somewhere''! hopefully we'll be more organised soon...) and then to my sister's for some fun and games tomorrow night. wooo hooo! still, at least it's friday! xxx


----------



## srm0421

Well I am glad it does not seem to bad to worry about right now, Hope the hydrocortizone cream makes you feel better. It should I know about the rashes in PG that you were worried about and I think they would have said something if it was any of those. I hope you feel better and are able to enjoy NYC and don't have to go back in a week. Good luck dear just very glad it is nothing dangerous.


----------



## chocolatecat

Stay in, get some rest. Can you reschedule quickly do you think? When are you going to tell her - would it be easier to tell her, or just say you're sick?
hugs xx


Wow, it's busy on here!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

awwwwwwwwwwww rhonda!! looks like everything is gonna be ok!! i get a rash hwhen i am stressed out like that so it may jst be that - jst relax and enjoy NY - and I hope it is all ok xxxxxxxxx

p.s. i havent deleted our soul sister thing in my siggy it jst disappeared and everytime i try and put anything new in it jst deletes more stuff :grrr: dunno whats wrong with it atm xxxxx but still love u


----------



## srm0421

Jai-Jai, I would stay in just because I felt like crap. i do understand your delema but you will tell her eventually that you are pG right? So tell her you can not make it and later when you tell her you are PG you can tell her that is why you canceled but only if you feel like she might be upset about you canceling otherwise you don't need to explain yourself if she is ok with it. Good luck dear and feel better.


----------



## Jai_Jai

thanks guys i know you are right i jst feel like i am always just in now and never have the energy to do anything which depresses me and makes me feel lazy i used to be such an active person and this has really knocked me for 6 :cry: thanks ladies have a fab friday night xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Jenna def stay home and rest, your body needs it to build your LO big and strong. That's why you are so tired, because your body is using all your energy to build the baby. Once you hit 12 weeks the placenta will take over and you'll wonder where all this new energy came from :) 1 more month hun and you will feel tons better and can make up for all the lost time. You don't need to tell her why you feel awful, just say your sick. I hope you have a great weekend and feel better soon. XO :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ok girls I'm leaving work for the day and probably wont be able to get back on here again before I fly out in the AM so I'm saying bye for a few days, I'll be back Tuesday to chat with you all. :hugs:


----------



## 1stbaby

Hope you have a great trip and glad all is well with your rash. jai jai i would stay in as well, you need to rest, if she is a good friend she will understand, and try to make plans soon again. 
As for me, well I am on 5 dpo and nothing exciting going on. I had my hair appointment got my coffee went tanning and then had my interview. I think I did awesome on my interview until the end. I was honest but i think they could have misread what i meant and i feel like it may cost me the job. I am feeling a bit down and i want a stiff drink, unfortunatley I would feel bad if i had one being in the tww. I am going to lay down and watch movies. I went to the gym after and i have lost another 3 lbs so at least thats good, but without a drink i want to eat lol. have a great day ladies.


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey ladies sorry I havent been around all day! We slept in late and then did some stuff and i took the boys to a play group! just got home and i'm exhausted!!!!!:( I've come to realize that i take in at the MOST 300 calories a day......thats terrible and I'm so worried for bean! I know bean is taking all that i got but i feel like i dont have enough for bean!:( Theres nothing i can do though, i puke all the time and cant even take my prenatals...grrrrr! Oh well i just cant wait till the placenta takes over and i can feel alil better. Its soooooo cold here too and we were in the house ALL week and even though i am so drained i had to get the boys out!:) 

Rhonda~ Glad your rash is nothing serious...probly combination of dry skin and stress? HOpe you have a GREAT trip! Be safe and enjoy it!!!:) Take pics for us!

Jai Jai~ I would stay home and rest as well! Just tell her you are sick...and if she asks say the flu! When are planning on telling people? Gosh everyone knows around me...you tell one person and EVERYONE knows! grrrrrr I am sorry you are feeling like crap and please just get all the rest you need and like R said in a few weeks hopefully we BOTH can get back to somewhat of a normal life!

Ashley....i'm jealous of your weight loss ..hehe you go girl!!:) FIngers crossed you get the job! Have a good night watching movies...nice and relaxing!

Everyone else...hope you all are well and have a great weekned!!!!!! EEEK I can't wait for you girls to start POAS!

HUGS


----------



## LadyBee

Hey ladies! Geez, I missed everything! :hissy:

R-I was hoping it wasn't something with your liver when you first said something, but I think the cream will help. I don't even know if you will see this before you get back, but if you have access to a healthfood shop, maybe get some 'calendula' cream....?

J-You're probably already cozy relaxing and resting. I think that's the best. R was so right, you need to buid a baby, friends will understand when they find out the real reason.
 
A-Well done on the -3lbs again! You are smokin'!! \\:D/ You'll hit your goal soon at this rate, and when you get your :bfp: soon you'll still be able to work out since your body will be used to it! That's great!

Gab-Thankfully, we were made in such a way that no matter what, the baby will pull from our bodies what it needs. So don't worry too much about that atm...but of course this doesn't mean you shouldn't eat...but eat when and what you can, luv.

C-Have fun with family this weekend hun, I wish mine was around.

As for me, I am going to relax a bit, then we're going to work on the house (renovations). Have a wonderful night! :hug: :!:


----------



## msTwiggy

Hi there everyone, 

Sorry I haven't been around to contribute, but work is in overdrive and it's realy driving me bonkers. Not to mention I have my part-time writing work to do as well, which I have not touched but is due in two weeks, goodness.

R - glad the rash didn't turn out dangerous. hope it gets better soon. Have fun in NYC!

Jenna - hope you stayed in, because i definitely would have.

Gabby - hope you're feeling better, was thinking about you while i was doing work the other day. dont know why, my mind just floated about and settled on you, hehehe

Sara - how are you feeling hun? Everything ok on your side?

MT, Choco, Ashley and Sarah - any new progress ladies? anyone POASing soon?

As for me, today I'm exactly 5 weeks pregnant but truth be told, I hardly feel pregnant. I don't have the sore bbs, I don't have the morning sickness, I eat like normal, and well, apart from the constant peeing, everything else is just.. the same. Which got me thinking, is that ok? Is my bean growing like it should be? Is it fine not to have any of the symptoms that everyone else who is pregnant seem to be having?

Perhaps i'm just being paranoid, but it's my first, so i can't help it. There's no one for me to talk about this to it just sucks. I'm so glad you girls are around for me to pour out to.

Sorry I'm ranting. I guess I'm worried for no particular reason.

But I just hope things are going ok inside me.. dr's appointment is next week.. it's going to be a long week for sure.


----------



## chocolatecat

morning girls.

I'm sure everything is ok hon, my sister felt fine with both her pregnancies, and look at all those (slightly annoying) people who don't know they're pregnant for weeks.

My temp is still low :( no line on the opk yesterday, will test at lunch and tea time today. Cant' check ferning as I'm not at work. But i've filled in FF and put my chart up. its not very exciting.

Had fun last night at our friend's (I had one cornona - that's ok isn't it? since I'm not even in the 2WW? or at least I don't think so!). Will be hard to resist drinking tonight as we can stop over at big sis's and we all like to have a bit of wine! I will be strong! It's great having my family here, that's why we moved back here. OH's family is in Cornwall (6 hours away) but they're lovely and we do see them a few times a year. We told them we're ttc so hopefully when the grandkids arrived we'll be able to get them to come and visit more!
Right, going to do my spring cleaning and visit my grandma.
have a great day girls xxx


----------



## chocolatecat

Wooo hooo! I got a line on an OPK!!! It's very nearly a positive - I think. But both are faint so it's hard to tell. Will save up my pee for a retest in a few hours. I'm very excited as I've never even had a line before. BUT I've never tested at lunchtime before, I wonder if that's been my problem? Well definitely not stopping at my sister's tonight, going to have to BD!!!:happydance:


----------



## Jai_Jai

can anyone help me? do any of you know the strengths and weaknesses of a collective management model or otherwise known as a co-operative?? i am going mad!!!


----------



## LadyBee

Jai_Jai said:


> can anyone help me? do any of you know the strengths and weaknesses of a collective management model or otherwise known as a co-operative?? i am going mad!!!

I haven't a clue hun...don't even really know what you're talking about:blush:

As for me and symptoms/progress, I don't know what's going on. I am pretty sure I had a chemical last cycle because I had so much going on with me, I had more unusual symptoms than I ever have and I was 5 days late and AF was horrid!

This cycle I have a lot of the same things and I'm just trying to be patient. I probably won't poas until AF is late. We'll see. :)

:hug:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Thanks MT - and it sounds positive!! I had a chemical in Sept/Oct, the same month Rhonda got preggo, :af: was awful!! so hopefully this month is ur month :D ur norm more fertile after too :dance:


----------



## HatterasSarah

Gosh, I wish I had more to contribute, but this next week is going to be reeeeally tough! I'm at my regular college right now taking 4 classes and yoga...and I also am finishing up my winter session (which is 2 classes), so Im feeling swamped!! To top it off, we're getting our puppy on wednesday (I'll post a pic of her). So it will be crazy around our house!! Hubby has been kinda pushing the TTC thing, and I feel like if we got a puppy, that would help him want to wait =). We need a dog anyways, so it will be good! She's a pembroke welsh corgi, and we LOVE her. Anywho, I'm getting anxious about my TTC date rapidly approaching! We've never ttc'd before (except for 1 month, we didn't prevent...but only had sex once haha-pathetic I know). Anyways, that's my update!!

Rhonda, Be safe girl!! We'll see you Tues!

Gabby, I'm sorry you're feeling so badly...it's that baby girl inside of you doing it =). 

Jenna, I'm going to start googling the thing now...sorry I didnt do it earlier, we had to go see the puppy!

Caroline, I'm glad you got a possible positive OPK!! that is a GREAT sign! I hope this is your month =)

Liyana, being only 5 weeks pregnant, you probably wouldn't be feeling much just yet. Some people experience symptoms early, but I didn't really. I was light headed and had insomnia early on, but that was it until like 8 weeks. I'm sure everything is fine!!

Ashley, I guess your 6dpo today! I totally hear ya on the stiff drink thing. I'm drinking a beer (which I guess isn't that stiff haha) right now! Are you having any symptoms right now??

MT, you are 11dpo!! I bet you could POAS and get a positive right now--but I totally understand you waiting. It does sound like you maybe had a chemical last cycle....but you know, at least that means you can get preggo =). 

Anyone know where Debs is? I haven't seen her for a while =(


----------



## HatterasSarah

https://i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee309/hatteras17x/0114091234a-3.jpg


----------



## LadyBee

Jai_Jai said:


> Thanks MT - and it sounds positive!! I had a chemical in Sept/Oct, the same month Rhonda got preggo, :af: was awful!! so hopefully this month is ur month :D ur norm more fertile after too :dance:

I've heard that...I hope I get a super sticky. I don't want another last month again, that was awful :(

:cloud9:Sarah! She is soooo adorable!!! Oh my.....:cloud9: I want one! :) I think my ticker might be off...yeah, by 2 days, so I'm only 9dpo according to FF...and I guess I'll agree. ;) I am too lazy to fix it now. 

:hug: everyone!


----------



## srm0421

Sorry Jai-Jai I do not know anything about that stuff but did search it and found this website https://www.historians.org/Projects/GIroundtable/Coops/Coops8.htm


Caroline- I was reading your first post and checked your chart then was going to write that your chart looks like you are getting ready to O and see your next post that shows a line so good luck dear, I hope you get some :sex: in and catch that egg. 

As for me I am on CD 80 or 81 and a little sad about it but now I don't want to go to the drs because I came this far to have AF on my own and if I get provera I will feel like I just wasted so much time. Does that make sense or am I just being overly emotional?


----------



## srm0421

I tried to post the above message earlier but BNB was down and I passed out so I don't know what happened earlier.
Sarah the puppy is so cute. What is it boy or girl and what is it's name? Good luck with school.

Ok I know this is weird and going to sound crazy but there are moment in the day where I feel pregnant. I know I am not but my boobs are killing me, like actually hurting more each day it seems and I am so bloated I do not know what is going on but now I can not go to the Drs because my husband was waiting for his ins to take effect but he quit Thursday night because they kept screwing over his checks. He will be getting his guard card and working for my families security company which will be good but we will have to buy our ins at first and it might take a month for him to get his guard card, he gun card and pass his gun shooting test and get his finger prints oked so I can not go to the drs yet but if I was PG I could get temp ins until ours takes effect. I don't know what to do because I am so confused and scared to hear no you are not PG but there is something wrong. Sorry gals I just needed to vent.


----------



## LadyBee

Aw, Sara...I'm so sorry you're feeling badly. I don't really know your history but have you been diagnosed with PCOS or anything? (I am off to read the beginning of your journal after this post) Have you tried anything like Maca or Vitex to regulate your cycles? What vits/supps are you on if anything? 

*edit* Ok, so I just read your Journal and it didn't tell me anything that I asked. I am so sorry if you've already answered these kind of questions in this thread too.


----------



## srm0421

I have Vitex but I got it in the middle of this cycle. I have not been diagnosed with anything but am assuming it is because of BCPs. I know I am not PG I would be so happy to just get AF on my own because then I would have an idea if there is something really wrong by the following cycle if I O. I have never gone more than 84 days which is three days from now and I do not feel like AF is coming. I am just so scared to find anything out that is bad and do not want to bring on AF with more pills. I want my body to do it on it's own and kind of jump start itself. I don't know what to do.


----------



## chocolatecat

Hi Sara, oh dear, the whole insurance thing is such a nightmare - I can't begin to understand what it must be like to need or want to see a dr but not be able to (with out spending money that really you dont' want to spend on Drs!). I'm glad your hubbie has got another job lined up, that's a relief - do you think he'll enjoy it? I guess security (is that right?) is going to be pretty stable in a recession.

I kind of know what you mean about waiting for your body, but I kind of think you're being stubborn! Like 'I've got this far with out help, I'm going to see it through' - which is fair enough if it's going to make you happy to wait, but I'm guessing it's going to make you more happy to get your AF (or BFP) however that comes. BUT if the Dr and drugs are going to cost heaps then wait, sometimes we all have to be practical sometimes!

Cute puppy! - I'm not sure my cats would appreciate her though! 
Fingers crossed for a sticky bean!
hugs to ya!

Tried an opk late last night when we got in, a faint line, but it was late at night. My temp is a bit higher this morning (I work up at 5.30 and tested and got 35.8 then at 7.30 when I normally test at 36.2 - so I put the later one in my chart because it's what I want to see!!!!) Tried to BD last night be we were both to knackered :( But he's not at work till this afternoon - so back to bed for me now I've had breakfast (TMI???) :lol:

Have a happy, sunny (whoo hooo) sunday girls xx


----------



## HatterasSarah

Gosh Sara, I wonder what the HECK is going on?!?? I wish you could go see the doctor and figure it out =(. You're in my prayers girl.

The puppy is a girl, and my husband hasn't decided on the name. Since I got to pick out a girl, we agreed that he could name her. I'm kinda regretting that decision now, but oh well!

MT, you still could probably get a positive at 9dpo! But as I said before, I understand you wanting to wait! I hope this is it for you!! Did you use preseed again?

Caroline, I hope that you O'd yesterday!! Wouldn't that be nice? Did you BD a lot?


----------



## 1stbaby

Hey girls. I have a baby shower to get to, I just finished up everything for it and I have no clue what to wear! I just wanted to say hi. I have no symptoms what so everr and its making me really sad because we did everything right this month. I dont know what is going on. Well I hope everyone has a great sunday and by the way sara, I have a welsh corgi mix! I love that breed, they are super smart dogs! She is cute!


----------



## srm0421

Caroline, you are very right I am being stubborn about wanting to get AF on my own because I have waited this long and feel like I would be giving up and taking the easy way out but all I need is $35 to get blood work and about $10 to get the provera so maybe next week I will be able to get to the Drs. I kind of want to start over and have hope again since I have lost all hope.


----------



## chocolatecat

Well that doesn't sound too bad Sara, so are you going to go for it? A new cycle and new chances to BD seem to make more sense then waiting in limbo for weeks on end - but I'm the most impatient person ever!


I'm babysitting the kids next door as hubbie is at work and I might as well sit here and watch TV and surf then at home (plus they feed my kitties for me when I'm away so I'm happy to baby sit their 3 when they're in bed already - minimal effort for me - and they might repay the favour one day!) 

I'm dying to tell her we're trying as she's had 3 already (although I'm not sure they were planned as she's only 23 and he's 25!!) and she's a midwife so I want to ask her about everything! But trying to resist, but I'm sure she'll be one of the first to know! 

So anyway, I'm watching Kizzy: sex, prams and exams about a 14 year old who has a baby and tries to go back to school. it's quite interesting and not too depressing as she does seem to be doing quite a good job!

Only got a faint line on the opks today, so I guess I ov'd yesterday - I hope so!!! 2WW here I come!


----------



## LadyBee

chocolatecat said:


> Only got a faint line on the opks today, so I guess I ov'd yesterday - I hope so!!! 2WW here I come!

OOhh! Implant eggy!!!

Well ladies, I had some pretty good cramping early this morning. I'm 11dpo today. I don't know what to think. I'm having a lot of the same things I had with my chemical last month. I checked my cervix and it was very very hard to reach and like it was tilted more upward. Soft and tightly closed too. I still have lots of lotiony/creamy cm. I don't have cramping right now, I just hope it stays away! I got a couple of sharp pinches last night that stopped me in my tracks too. 
Here's another one, my areolas seem to have a thin band of darker around them. I wonder if this is just my imagination!?! Anyone else have this? (or any of these 'symptoms'). Oh, and I also haven't slept well for over a week.

I have to work ALL day with little or no access to the computer, how will I survive?!? :( I hope you all have a great morning and I'll try to get on here whenever possible.

Huge hugs!

*EDIT* Ok, I am cramping again. No spotting, just cm as it's been...anybody have any hope for me?? :(


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well. 

Congratulations Liyana on your :bfp:, I hope you have a happy, healthy 9 months.

How are you doing Gabby? Glad to hear your little beans heart rate picked up so you can relax.

Jenna, How are things with you and Joss? I hope things are better so you and your little bean can relax.

Rhonda, how was your trip to NY? I hope it was amazing and you and your DH enjoyed the time you had to yourselves.

Ashley, I think I read that you are going to try progesterone this month. Which CD did your doctor tell you to start taking it. FX this works for you.

Sara, I can't believe you haven't either gotten a fabulous BFP or a visit from that silly witch. I just read this thread below where Stargazer says she had a 103 day cycle, but she now has a BFP. Perhaps you should have a chat with her, she must understand what you are going through and the questions you must be having. Stargazer: - https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/91074-time-love-you-leave-you.html

Sarah, thanks so much for wondering where I am. I am not on so much at the moment since I am on the damn BCP this month to shrink the follicle. My fertility specialist said he is very confident it will either have shunk down to less than 1.3cm or better yet ruptured by the time I see him on the 6th Feb for my check up.


----------



## DebsHopeful

:cry: Well girls today was meant to be my little boys birthday. It has not been an easy week.
I have had some really low moments and lots of tears. :cry:
I had a cry in the car on the way to work and then when I saw the picture my friend sent me of her baby girl that was born a couple days ago, I burst into tears all over again. DH Skyped me and said he had a cry in the car on the way to work as well.
I am glad he did, I want my little boy to know how much we love him and won't ever forget him.

The rest of the day was a bit better. By the time the work pressure was on, I had my mind distracted and it definitely did help.
It was a big step to get past so I think we are on the road to recovery.

DH is working late so I have taken this opportunity to quickly catch up with all you lovely ladies.

Can't believe my next FX appointment is only on the 6th Feb, gosh that just feels like a life time away. I just hope all is well and that by some miracle I have a successful IUI cycle, chances of a 2009 baby are seriously running short but there are still a couple months in which to try.

To all the new ladies, welcome and best of luck :dust:

Big hugs,
Debs


----------



## 1stbaby

Glad you are back Debs and good luck at your next appointment, I hope the bcps worked. I started taking the progesterone suppositories on 1 dpo for ten days. I am on 8 dpo so thank god only three more nights of these since I am taking them at night. I have not symptoms so chances are it didnt work either. I am having a horrible day, and the week ahead can only go two ways, bad, and awful. Awful is going to be I hear on Wednesday i didnt get the promotion, also on wednesday af shows up, and the tomorrow my DH is putting our corgi-dachsund mix to sleep :cry: I have been crying all day and I dont feel like doing anything at all. Since I am off today, its ok except I usually work out and I dont want to leave. My poor dog is laying downstairs not able to use his back legs and i cant help him. Bad would be we still have to put Gomer to sleep tomorrow but I hear wednesday I did get the promotion or I am pg, or both. Either way I will still be losing a dog. Although i have to say if I were pg I would be so happy but still sad. :sad2: I can tell you one thing, after this week if af does show up I am going to be so drunk at least the night she shows because thats all I want to do right now. :drunk:


----------



## srm0421

Debs, I am sorry you have to go through this pain but glad that both you and your DH have expressed your sadness and not held it in. I hope the dang BCPS shink that folicle and you get your IUI. Hey baby in 2009 or PG in 2009 both are still great. Good luck dear.

Ashley- I am so sorry your poor dog has to get put to sleep. What happened? I understand your pain and mixed feelings about being happy for one thing but it still being a bad day for another. My thoughts are with you and the poor puppy. :hugs: 

Debs- Thanks for pointing me in the direction of hope. I will be checking in on her to see what she has posted recently.


----------



## 1stbaby

Its the little dog under the bigger one in the picture. He is part weiner dog and they have been known to have bad backs. This dog was abused and we rescued him from a shelter. Although he had many health issues we were able to rescue him and get him in top shape last year. We have had him for almost two years so he is about 3 years old. He has calcium built up in his spine which cuts off the nerves and he cant feel his back legs or his lower half of his body. He drags his back legs to walk and he has lost control of his bladder. It is so sad to watch. I wish I could just be tough and consider it best to keep him alive than not at all, but he is miserable and cant play or be like he used to. The medicine I got at the vet and the shot did not help and the dr said chances were it would not. It is such a hard decision and I dont want it to happen but DH said its for the best for him, rather than live like that.


----------



## Gabrielle

Debs!!!:) Welcome back honey! I've missed you!!!!!!!! I bet its nice to have a break from here so you dont feel so crazy somedays...at least thats how i feel!:) I'm so sorry that you and your husband have to go through this. I cried the whole time reading your post..i could only imagine honey. HUGS. Like sara said though, I'm so glad that you two are able to express your feelings alone and to one another. That helps people get through tough times like this. Don't you worry I know your little boy is looking down at you and your husband and watching you everyday. He knows how much you love him and knows that you will be great parents to his sister or brother soon enough! :) Take care of yourself honey. Your in my prayers. 
I really hope on FEB 6th that you get great news! I can't wait for you to be able to try again!!!! And get that BFP just in time for spring!

Ashley~ So sorry to hear about your doggie being put to sleep..thats terrible. But if its better for him rather then suffering pain, i'm sure you understand. Awe hugs, its nice that you could be there with him for his last day. Tears. I'm sure he'll never forget you. How many dpo are you now? Btw, no symptoms doesnt mean your not pregnant! Thats usually when you are sweetie! Fingers crossed for you!

Mel Tia...When are you going to test girlie?? I can't wait!!! I had PAINFUL cramps when i got my BFP...i swore af was on her way.

How is everyone else today?

Well I'm doing ok today. I cleaned my whole house b/c it NEEDED to be done. I'm of course exhausted now! I've been having lots of pains in my pelvic area.....and i have a tiny bump now too! I can't believe it.....8weeks and a bump! hehe YAY


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hi girls!!! Oh how I missed you all. :hugs: Well NYC was....interesting. I honestly didn't really like it, I'm definately not a city girl that for sure. It was sooo different there, nice to get away and do something different for a change but I don't think I'll ever go back, of course DH loved it :rofl: I did so much walking my feet ached! Walked for 6 hours straight yesterday and was so exhausted I had all I could do to make it back to our hotel. Went to times square the first night we were there, that was pretty. I have pictures but haven't uploaded them yet, I'll post a few when I do. I've only been home for an hour so I still have to unpack, go get groceries and get something for supper. I was so sad to leave Brayden, I think I was more upset that he was, lol but it was great coming down the escalator in the airport this afternoon as he was running up to it to greet me, wonderful feeling :cloud9: SO glad to be back home!!! 

On another note still concerned with my rash as it isn't any better and seems to be spreading from the sides of my belly around to my back and a little over my belly button :( I will call the doctor this week and let him know what's up he'll probably want to do blood work to rule out any problem with my liver. I have no idea what it is, its worse when I get hot or am exposed to heat, only itches at night and when I put lotion on it after my shower in the mornings its the only time it looks good....its so strange!!

MT your prego girl! That creamy white lotiony cm is a GREAT sign, I only got that the month I got got my :bfp: oh and still have it now that i'm pregnant. It's looking good for you hun!!!

Gabby post a pic of your little bump, I wanna see!!!! I'll post a new one of me next week.

Ash I'm so sorry about your dog hun I know how heartbreaking that is, my heart is with you hun! :hugs:

Sara I so hope you get this all situated this week, whether af starts on her own or you get some help from your doc, I know you feel you've come this far on your own but maybe your body just needs a jump start? Maybe talking with that girl Debs suggested will make you feel better?

Caroline if you got your +OPK yesterday than you might be ov today or tomorrow so keep bding hun, fx this is your month! :happydance:

Jenna!!! I have missed you sweetie, I'll try to get online in the morning and we can play catchup! :hugs:

well girls off to unpack and spend time with Brayden, talk with you tomorrow!
lots of :hug:


----------



## 1stbaby

Dh and I went to NYC last year a month before we were pg, I hated it as well. We went to time square our first night which was the highlight of the trip, we ate at the hard rock cafe there and i love that place. Other than that, I hated it. Dh wants to go back and do some things different but I wont ever spend money on going there again, i would rather go somewhere new.


----------



## LadyBee

Hey ladies! Thank you for the words of hope!! I needed that!

I had a temp rise this morning...(secretly :dance: )

I have an odd thing to report too-
When I went to check my cervix...it seems to have turned...a lot. I couldn't even locate the OS. Is this weird or what? It was turned upward (inward, really) yesterday and now today this? I am trying not to get too excited because I had weird changes in my cervix last month with my chemical, but has anyone ever heard of this?!?! I also still have the wet/creamy cm. My cramps are not as bad as yesterday and they aren't even constant.

I am so hopeful!!!

Ashley hun...I am so sorry about how things are going...you poor thing. I know it will be better soon. Stay strong! :bodyb:

Deb-February is right around the corner hun, you will be done with the BCP before you know it. "you better be gone you folicle, or I'll hunt you down myself!" :gun:

R-YAY! I am glad you had a nice time sweets! I hope you're right! I hope I am preggo! :hugs:

Gab-I am not going to test until Thursday. I can't stand the stark white :bfn: , and I can't see it again. AF is due tomorrow...or Thursday...I'm not really sure.

Everyone else, I hope you're feeling fine! :hug: to you all!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

little update this morning on my rash, it looks a lot better today, so I think maybe its finally healing, didn't itch too much at all last night either, so yay! :happydance: I will keep an eye on it, maybe it was just anxiety, or stress related, because since I've been back home its just instantly much better, is there such thing as a stress rash?? So strange!

MT sorry hun I don't know much about cervix positions, just high or low, and from what I've read your cervix position has nothing to do with if your pregnant or not. It can be high or low, I've seen both happen and ladies still got their :bfp: so fingers tightly crossed for you hun!!!


----------



## LadyBee

I'm glad the rash seems to be going away on it's own! I hope it continues to get better! Wow, Feb 5th is coming right up...:dance: we're all going to know what to call your little bean!! :hug:

I guess I'll just relax. I have read some things online now and it seems that this change could be a good sign. I'm not even really trying to feel low, high, or soft/hard...I was moreso checking for the OS to be open or tightly closed. It's been tightly closed for a week now. :) But when I couldn't even find it, I thought it was strange. :rofl:


----------



## 1stbaby

Ok so I voted for Obama but he has been nothing but bad luck for me so far. I hope things change. On election night thats when our water hose on washer busted causing all that drama, I know you all remember that. And then today our poor puppy got put to sleep. I am having an awful day, and I have meetings and work all day so i dont know if i will be on anymore until tomorrow. I still dont have any symptoms. I am 9 dpo cd 28, I dont plan on testing for a while though as I dont know what the progesterone is doing to my body. I have two more nights to use them.


----------



## LadyBee

Aww :hug: Ashley- I'm so sorry.


----------



## chocolatecat

Big hugs to you all - it sounds like there's drama of some kind in all your lives! I'm sorry about the puppy, but I'm sure it was the best for him - you did a kind thing.

R - yay the rash is going!
MT - fingers crossed the witch stays away.
Febuary is so close - I hope it hurries up, January is dragging for us all!

Well FF says I ov'd on saturday whether I put my +ve opk in or not, so that looks good. My temp rose yesterday and stayed high today. BUT I've been having cramps since last week...I'm not sure what's going on with that. they're not ultra painful, but they're annoying and so confusing. Is there a chance I've still not ovulated and it's still gearing up for the big O?? 

Right, sorry to be brief on everyone's news but I got to go before someone at work spots where I am! trying so hard to keep TTC a secret!


----------



## Gabrielle

Mel Tia......With my BFP my cervix was low, medium but the one thing i for sure noticed was it was tightly closed..alot more then it usually was. I have heard alot of women have the opening point towards your backside...thats what mine is like right now. I dont want to get your hopes up but everything is looking good for you. Just please dont go by the cervix check as its soooo misleading! lol Gosh.....test TOMORROW.....PLEASE>..ahhhhh i cant wait any longer!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## srm0421

Ashley- I am so sorry this day has come, I know how hard this is for you feeling conflicted with doing the humane thing and feeling the grief at the same time. Just try to take it one day at a time and know you did what was right for the puppy, I wish you luck dear and hope you get your BFP tomorrow to balance out this pain with a little happiness. 

MT- Can I just say OMG your chart looks amazing, I do not want to jinx you but I can not help it. All your signs are great and that along with your chart and the fact that you have got to be PG. I can not wait for you to test.

Caroline, the cramps can continue after O for some reason unbeknown to me but your temps look right about O. We will just assume the cramps are from the biggest bestest egg that poped out and it is already fertilized and traveling down to implant right now.

R- so glad the rash is going away now I really believe it is a girl since we are so fickle from one day to the next she is just mad because you did not obey a craving so she decided to Rash you up, now remember obey her cravings. On a serious note if it comes back go straight to the drs ok.

As for me I talked to the woman Debs sent me to on here and have decided to wait for AF to show on her own. I feel good about it too like a little smug (I will show you AF) and I will feel even more triumphant when she shows so girls be ready for a celebration when I announce she has made her presence known.


----------



## srm0421

Gabs- how are you doing? Hope the baby girl is treating you right, feeling better?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl: at Sara! We are all having girls (well at least until we hear otherwise!!) Yes its got to be a girl, she's reeking total havoc on my body! She's completely killed my hair, lost almost all my natural curl and I can't do a damn thing with it anymore. Doesn't matter what I try I still look hideous! She's draining my beauty :rofl: My bff said the same exact thing happened to her when she was pregnant with her daughter, gosh girls, a little over 2 weeks till we find out for sure, eeekkk!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## LadyBee

Gabrielle said:


> Mel Tia......With my BFP my cervix was low, medium but the one thing i for sure noticed was it was tightly closed..alot more then it usually was. I have heard alot of women have the opening point towards your backside...thats what mine is like right now. I dont want to get your hopes up but everything is looking good for you. Just please dont go by the cervix check as its soooo misleading! lol Gosh.....test TOMORROW.....PLEASE>..ahhhhh i cant wait any longer!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you so much sweetheart! I am trying to not get my hopes up too much but it's hard considering everything. Usually my cycles are 30 days. but I'm going to wait until 32 before I consider AF officially late. I hope she just stays away....

I've heard that girls really zap their mommas of everything! I bet you all are having girls for sure! And Gab!!! You'll get your Olivia!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Gabrielle

Okay girls..Well Rhonda talked me into showing her my belly...so to be fair I figured I'd better show you girls too!

I'm 8weeks 5days in this pic.

I dont have one to compare to me before I was pregnant..but i normally dont have a bump..hehe
 



Attached Files:







BElly.jpg
File size: 2.5 KB
Views: 33


----------



## srm0421

R- well I really want a girl too so when i get PG you all better tell me it is a girl even if I come one here saying the US said it was a boy :rofl: Until I see a pee pee I will think it is a girl :rofl: I have heard that girls take all their mother's beauty so there is another sign it is a girl.

Gabs- love the belly picture so cute I can not wait to get my baby bump back and this time I am going to try to appreciate it more.


----------



## LadyBee

I love it Gab! Such a cute belly! Thank you for sharing it with all of us! :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

ok Sara your having a girl too :rofl: all Jelly Belly's will have girls! Can you imagine?!! Holy! 

I know isn't Gabby's belly the cutest?!! I love it!


----------



## srm0421

It is so cute and tiny but I still want to rub yours too, ok I am having a girl it is final and thats that. That would be so funny if everyone had girls. We would have to change our name to team girly jelly belly


----------



## msTwiggy

aawww... but i'm wanting a boy!! ok, that makes me the odd one out, heheh..

sorry havent been on much girls, work is really taking me away from everything. just thought i'd drop by and say hello.

big hugs to all of ya.

p/s : gabby, i LOVE your belly!! :rofl:


----------



## msTwiggy

awww.. but i'm wanting a boy!! that makes me the odd one out.. heheh..

sorry i havent been on much girls, work has been taking away most of me.

just dropped by to say hello, i see that you've all been rather busy, :D so not much of me is missed, hihihi

Big hugs to everyone.

p/s : gabby, LOVE your cute belly!


----------



## srm0421

Ok then you can have the boy I know I will get and I will take an extra girl so make mine twin girls to go and fast!!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe THANKS everyone...it seems so much bigger in person lol. 

All girls! yay that would be awesome...and thats ok Ms. Twiggy...you can have the first boy! I'm sure we dont mind!!

Ok girls...so i slipped outside tonight and fell on my side. I am not bleeding at all. I started getting back pain about 30mins later and now i have cramps.....some people say to go in others say im fine......what do my girls on here say!

I'm so worried for bean i hope She's ok!!


----------



## LadyBee

Oh! Was it a big jolt when you fell?? But you're not spotting or bleeding at all right? I would say unless the cramps are unbarable or feeling like contractions I would just call a nurse in the morning if you feel comfortable with that....oh, I hope you're ok!


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks....omg i'm sad. So i texted hubby telling him what happened...and all he said was what....now you are going to run to bnb and facebook and whine to all your little friends! He said i'm such a baby and its my 3rd pregnancy and i need to just be normal pg mom!!!!! I'm sorry that i have other medical problems and can't be normal!!!!! :( Anyways it just really hurt me.... I HATE him at the moment!


----------



## chocolatecat

Oh Gabby - massive hugs, gosh my first response when I read you're first post was go in, get it checked out - what harm can it do. And you're going to be worrying about it for a few days and that's not good for you or the baby. I can not believe your hubbie's response, that's so inappropriate and mean. I hope you have a go at him when you see him, he can't talk to you like that!
How you feeling now? Good luck honey i hope those cramps subside and your bean is ok in there xxx


----------



## LadyBee

Gab, how are you this morning hun? Hopefully you've gotten to have a talk with your OH and that the cramps are gone or eased up.

As for me, I don't know what to think. I had a temp drop this morning and it's pretty low considering how high it was yesterday. I also keep feeling as if AF is knocking at my door. I'm so bummed at the moment, and I'm not going to test, because last month it was almost like when I tested and got my 3rd :bfn:, AF came almost immediately...and was horrid. So that's it for now. Who knows. :( I'd like to think that my symptoms weren't for nothing.


----------



## LadyBee

On another note, this morning at 11:00, my new 3 month old nephew is getting surgery to fix his bilateral cleft lip. They all live in Ohio and I wish so bad that I could be there. Please think happy thoughts/prayers for a good, quick procedure. This little guy is so precious...


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh Gabby you poor thing!! Are you ok hun? I would say as long as your not bleeding your fine, that baby has a TON of cushion around her and she can take a fall, as long as it wasn't really bad I think your ok, call your doc office and tell them what happened, if they are concerned they will ask to see you. You said you had cramps continuously anyway right? Are they worse since you fell??? Just call, it will put your mind at ease hun.

Liyana!! Yay glad to see you back on hun, you can def have the boy in the group! Little boys are the best!! I just want to try something different this time around, and the thought of all the cute little dresses, oh my gosh....there goes my bank account!! :rofl:

MT my thoughts are with your nephew this morning, god bless him.

I've finally uploaded some of my NY pics, I'll attach them so you girls can see where I was.
 



Attached Files:







hotel.jpg
File size: 88.9 KB
Views: 4









radiocity.jpg
File size: 94.3 KB
Views: 4









timesquare.jpg
File size: 93.1 KB
Views: 3









DSC03810.jpg
File size: 88 KB
Views: 4









DSC03815.jpg
File size: 91.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 1stbaby

MT I am sure you nephew will be fine, my thoughts and prayers are with him as well. Both my nephews have had some sort of surgery and they are usually very fast and painless. I live in Ohio by the way. Just because your temp dropped doesnt mean you are out keep PMA lots of womens temps drop and they still get their bfp. 

Sorry DH was being a guy gabs, they can be so thoughtless sometimes. I hope he makes up for it. 

Well DH wants to look at some puppies this weekend. I cant wait for this week to be over. I am exhausted. So much going on. I am still waiting for my call from work about the promotion, and I am just waiting on AF to show her ugly face. This has been a week from hell. I am going to celebrate Sat. Plus if I dont get the promotion, I took a weeks vacation next week to chill at home! Maybe we will have a new puppy for me to train by then. If I get the promotion though I will be training that week so no vacation. We have dinner a movie and drinks planned for sat, i am excited for that at least.


----------



## 1stbaby

Can progesterone meds confuse an opk or hpt? just curious, tonight is my last suppository which has me scared that once i stop using them af will show, or will cause a mc. but if i test tomorrow would the meds mess it up? or should i wait until the meds are out of my system like wait until sat?


----------



## LadyBee

Thanks Ashley...I just feel a wreck right now with everything...and I'm super emotional. I'll just have to wait.
And a little note to you too...just because you don't have any 'symptoms' doesn't mean anything hun...FX for you still!!! I may need to get a pet after this crap too....:(


----------



## DebsHopeful

1stbaby said:


> Can progesterone meds confuse an opk or hpt? just curious, tonight is my last suppository which has me scared that once i stop using them af will show, or will cause a mc. but if i test tomorrow would the meds mess it up? or should i wait until the meds are out of my system like wait until sat?

Hi Girls, 

Just dropping in for a quick visit to see how my girls are all doing.

Gabby, sorry you fell precious. I am a bit of a hypercondiac so would probably go to the doctor or at least give them a call to ask a professionals opionion but I am sure your little buba is just fine. :hugs:

MT sorry you feel like the witch is on her way but remember that can be a positive Symptom.

Ashley, I have quoted your post. Once again I am no doctor but from what I understand progesterone doesn't interfere with a HPT. The hormone that effects a HPT is the HCG jab the one I had two days before my IUI because this is the preganancy hormone (it acts like a synthetic LH surge). Do a HPT when you are ready, but probably sooner is better because if you get a positve HPT your doctor might like to keep you on progesterone for a couple more weeks to help establish a healthy strong pregnancy. The baby needs progesterone especially for the first 12 weeks whilst the plecenta is forming.
I have my FX for you, I hope this is your month.

Sarah, I meant to tell you that my folks are also Corgi mad. They have two. The girl is 9 years old and the boy is about 5 months old. He loves to try and jump, very odd for a Corgi with such short legs!!!

Hi R, Thanks for checking up on me. Since I am not TTC this month I am not on here as much as before. I am definitely on the road to recovery. Monday marked the end of a very sad chapter in my life but the futer is looking bright.

Sara, so glad you are going to show that witch who is boss. It can't be easy but you have made it so far, the end is just around the corner.

Love to all of you, sorry for not going through everyone individually but you are all in my thoughts.


----------



## Nlytin

Hi ladies, 

I'm sorry it's been so long since I have been on (thanks to all who reached out). I needed a break from BnB and I had to get on track with DH. 

I have to send a big CONGRATULATIONS!!! to Liyana and Gabs. I'm so excited for you guys. It's wonderful. :bfp::bfp::bfp:

Hello to all the ladies I have yet to talk to.

I have to say that the break really was good for me, because I got my :bfp: yesterday. I kind of got it Monday with an IC but the line was so faint I wasn't sure if I was hallucinating or it came in past the 10 mins. So I took 4 yesterday: 2 ICs, 1 FRER and 1 CBE Digi. The ICs still came up faint (but more noticeable this time) and then I took the FRER and that line came up faint (but darker than the ICs lines) and because I still couldn't believe it I took a digi and that said pregnant. I was so happy, shocked and amazed. DH was so happy you hugged and kissed me and had the biggest cheese. At first I thought he was putting me on but he was really that excited. 

Gabs, love the belly shot. I'm so jealous.
Rhonda, Almost at 20 weeks, dag the time flew.

I have been keeping up and I myself would like a boy. I have my princess so I'll go for a boy. DH heard that once you start making girls that's all you make. I told him that's ridiculous like every other wives tale. Now I just have to stay sane until my dr's appt Feb. 19th.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Lea...right? its been so long! Glad your back babe and BIG HUGE Congrats on your :bfp: that is so exciting!!!!!!!! :hugs: Gosh now there are 5 of us Jelly Bellys with bellys...lol So excited for you hun!! Are you going to find out what your having? So you and Liyana both want boys, ok I suppose we can allow that, I mean our girls do have to have prom dates later in life :rofl:Can you imagine if the Jelly Belly's were a community, we had our own show, kind of like desperate house wives but we'd be desperate house mommies :rofl: oh the drama!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: rhonda u make me laugh!! our own show hehehe

awww congrats Lea can't believe how many of us are preg so thats 5 - 3 girls and 2 boys!! :wohoo:

hope everyone is ok? sorry have not been on in a while been tryhing to find a job and been busy with uni work.... Ashley hope ur ok and that things work out and sorry for your loss with ur pups.

Liyana - any ms for u?? or u still lucky and no symptoms??

Sara - hope ur ok and i thik that waiting for that stoopid :witch: is the best idea, hormones and drugs are why ur body is like this anyway so to use more surely is a bad thing, IF u can get it to kick start on its own first??? also thanks for that website great help darling :D xx

Debs - hope ur ok babe, always in my thoughts and will be hoping ur follicle has ruptured. My friend has this atm but is not TTC doesnt have a bf or anything but they have done the same and its getting good results so i am very positive for you!!

MT - I think ur preggo :dance: eeeeek cant wait for you to test tomo

Sarah - good luck with your lectures hun i know how tough it can be

Caroline - 2ww now? good luck hope it doesnt drag for you!!

Gabs - love love love LOVE your belly

As for me my MS is starting to wear off now :yipee: and i am feeling happier about it all....still exhausted all the time but hey thats cool with me. Rhonda asked me the other day if i had a bit of a bump yet and i didnt think i did but i doooo :D my clothes are tight on my tummy and i dnt need a belt, u can see the lines by my hips eeeek - i will post a piccy when i get home, got last weeks too so i will put both up 

I also have anh interview to work at a farm shop within stourhead house and gardens....from national trust it is a gorgeous place - https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/ma...ace/w-stourhead/w-stourhead-photo_gallery.htm if u wanna see a few pics, doesnt do it justice but u get the idea!!! WISH ME LUCK

*LOOOOADS OF  FOR ALL JELLY BELLIES*


----------



## srm0421

Wow good job Lea, glad you got your BFP and you can have the boy I would surely get. Not that I would be upset I guess I mean I already know what to do with a boy right and as R said it would be less expensive to have a boy. I am sick today with the baby and my husband so I won't write much and will catch back up later. CD 85 for me the longest ever. I am brushing up on my Karate to kick some :witch: butt!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

oohhh Jenna you didn't tell me...oh good luck sweetie, def will pray for you, that place looks gorgeous!!! Can't wait to see your lil bump!!! I will post my 18 week bump on Saturday. I feel like a giant whale today, seriously, think my belly grew a lot while I was sleeping last night! I can no longer see my toes when I look down :rofl:

Oohh watch out for Sara :ninja:


----------



## srm0421

Good luck Jai-Jai fingers, legs, eyes, arms and anything else that can cross is crossed for you.

Guess who just went Pee Pee on the toilet for the first time, That's right Sebastian is a big boy now!!!! I am the Happiest Mommy on the Block right now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nlytin

Thanks Girls!

Rhonda, you got it right. It's Lea! I'm def. finding out what I'm having. I'm so anxious about everything but I was the last time too. Funny I know everything that is to come (unless something throws me for a loop) so the finding out about my changing body and baby isn't the same as the first. You are right prom dates will be needed:rofl:

Jenna, I meant to ask you about the difference with your digi than than the ones in the US. I see you have 2-3 what does that mean? 
I love the pics. I'm booking a flight now so I can stay until I have this baby.:rofl: It looks so beautiful and peaceful there. Good luck with the interview!

Kick her but Sara for making you wait 85 days! Isn't that first potty the best! Go Sebastian!

I think MS started a bit yesterday, but I really hope not. I'm hoping the nausea was all in my head.

I love the belly pics because it's so nice to see the progression. I've always had a pouch and then that pouch got worse after I had Zoe, so goodness knows when my belly pics will show a change. I can't wait though! 
:happydance:


----------



## LadyBee

srm0421 said:


> Guess who just went Pee Pee on the toilet for the first time, That's right Sebastian is a big boy now!!!! I am the Happiest Mommy on the Block right now!!!!!!!!!

OOOOH! This is really exciting!! I know what a thrill it is when they get it right! Good job Sebastian, and good job mommy for being such a good coach!

Everyone else, my thoughts echo those already posted-Good luck with the interview Jenna, that place is absolutely gorgeous! Congrats Lea on your :bfp: hun! R, I'm not feeling very positive right now...I feel exactly that AF is about to show any second, and I had yellow cm at my cervix when I checked earlier...I may not test tomorrow at all.

:hug:


----------



## 1stbaby

Good Luck Jai Jai, I know how anxious you are, i interview friday and I am waiting for an official word on the job, although I have to tell you all what my boss said today
"I will let you know when i hear officially who got the job"
me- "was it a close call, is that why it is taking so long"
"no, no close call at all, believe me you are good, "wink" believe me"

What does that mean!!!! I think i got it!!!! Ok well we will just wait till I hear officiailly!
Anyway, so I read that progesterone obviously keeps you from having your period, and keeps your temps high, so i am totally out this month. I have no signs and my temps are high and no af because of the meds!!!! Tonight is the last one, and then i will probably test on Fri morning just in case I am and need more meds to prevent m/c. That is if Af stays away that long, but my longest lp ever has only been 11 days, so here we go friday! By the way, the doggie we had put to sleep was half corgi. :( 
Anyway so DH and i are going out for a nice dinner tonight and to look at puppies, we need to be cheered up! 

Dont give up MT, its not over till she shows her ugly face ok! 

Gabs, I am glad you are ok and no bleeding but i would call a dr. 

Congrats Lea!! WOW so exciting, so thats Me, MT, Sara, Debs, and Sara left right? Anyone I am forgetting sorry! 5 outta 10 not bad! half way there!!! Hope we get a few more soon!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

srm0421 said:


> Good luck Jai-Jai fingers, legs, eyes, arms and anything else that can cross is crossed for you.
> 
> Guess who just went Pee Pee on the toilet for the first time, That's right Sebastian is a big boy now!!!! I am the Happiest Mommy on the Block right now!!!!!!!!!

Oh how fantastik mom, you must be on :cloud9: did he ask to go?? I started working with Brayden on the potty thing a few months ago he did his business a few times, thought we were getting somewhere but now he refuses to go on it period, I think I may have tried before he was ready and am worried I messed up. I will bribe him now and sometimes if I am lucky get him to sit on it but he never does anything on it. Instead he holds it in and pees on the floor after he gets off, its like he's afraid to go on the potty or something. its so stressful i wish I could hire someone to do it for me...good luck with Sebastian!!! He's a little older than Brayden so maybe he's ready. I was hoping to have Brayden out of diapers before this one arrives but I don't see that happening! :sad1:


----------



## HatterasSarah

Lea, CONGRATS ON YOUR BFP!! Gosh, almost all of our girls are preg!! I bet within 3 months, EVERY SINGLE ONE of us is preg (except me of course, cause we're still def. not trying to may)

Liyana, I want a boy when I get preg next too. I want all boys! 

Gabs, I love your little belly! it doesn't look like you have any stretchmarks, but I can't enlarge the pic...were you one of the lucky ones?!??!

Debs, that's so cute about your parents!! Corgi's are really amazing dogs, I think we're def. sticking with getting one. 

Jenna, good luck at your interview!!

Rhonda, those are really pretty pics of NY!! I still can't believe how far along you are! I cant wait till your gender u/s.

Sara, have you decided for sure what you're going to do? I wish you had insurance right now so you could go get on provera!


----------



## LadyBee

Ashley-Looking good about the job honey! That's a great 'hint' your boss gave you! :)
I don't know loads about it, but the progesterone, depending on how your dosage is...I am under the impression that it's probably not a high enough dose that it will make your AF show up immediately after going off of it. When I talked to my homeopathic doctor and was put on progesterone cream, she prescribed to use it nonstop...and with the understanding that AF would still show on time...she was right. If your body lacks it, then the dosage that you have is probably just the right amount. I hope all this made some sort of sense...:rofl: 

Now, I'm all confused...I had very significant AF pains all day up until about 4pm and now I'm not having any. I have been checking all day and all I could come up with is just a tiny amount of yellowish cm. I've never been pregnant, and I don't know what it feels like, but I imagine this couldn't be it...unless someone tells me that it does feel EXACTLY 100% like AF...then I might think something is up. Otherwise, I am sitting here 100% sure that AF is on her way, and I don't appreciate her treating me like this!

Sorry for the rant...I expect I'll have another one tomorrow...:rofl: :rofl:
:hug:


----------



## srm0421

R- Yeah he is not really asking to go yet but I just have it so he knows what the potty is for and where it is located so if he wants to go it is there. I am asking him more though and sometimes he says yes so I use that to my advantage. I am trying not to push him but I did bribe him to go quite a few times but he wouldn't then do what Brayden does and pee on the floor :rofl: I think each kid is different and I also do not want to push him when he is not ready but I was so proud that he pee peed three times on the potty today. Plus it is a way for me to know what schedule to put him on the potty when we are actively trying (like every 30 mins or every hour or what). 

Sarah- I want us all to be PG too (EVEN YOU)! I have decided not to get provera and wait it out and get AF on my own. My husband quit the job that we were waiting for the ins to activate and is now waiting to get started on a security job through my family so I don't know when I will get ins.


----------



## srm0421

Mel- I don't remember being pg with Sebastian because I did not even have an idea that I was PG until I took a test. I thought for sure AF was coming on a friday and she didn't I convinced myself that I had miscalculated and she was due on the next Monday. When she did not show up on Tues we went to my husband's Grandmother's funeral and came back to my mom's house because she picked me up a test and low and behold a bright blue + sign 9before I knew how bad those tests were). I think if your temp goes back up tomorrow you should get really excited.


----------



## LadyBee

srm0421 said:


> Mel- I don't remember being pg with Sebastian because I did not even have an idea that I was PG until I took a test. I thought for sure AF was coming on a friday and she didn't I convinced myself that I had miscalculated and she was due on the next Monday. When she did not show up on Tues we went to my husband's Grandmother's funeral and came back to my mom's house because she picked me up a test and low and behold a bright blue + sign 9before I knew how bad those tests were). I think if your temp goes back up tomorrow you should get really excited.

It's up a little more now, and the rest of the day. I wonder if it's because I didn't sleep well. I swear I tossed and turned all stinkin' night. It's back up to 98.5 and it's pretty much been there each time I've checked throughout the day...that's not accurate I know, but I'm grasping at straws. I'm really sorry too girls for being so dramatic. It's all different when it's YOU going through it. I can be logical with other people but not myself! :blush:


----------



## Vestirse

I really really hope this is it for you Meli Tia!!! Will be watching your chart!


----------



## LadyBee

Thanks V!! The sad thing is, though, I think my 'free trial' on FF is over after tomorrow...:rofl: I think I have one more day. Makes me :rofl: actually...I'm such a cheapskate it's incredible.

***Edit My free chart is actually over 2/9/09...so nevermind :)


----------



## srm0421

Yeah my free trial ended a little while ago when I was actually thinking I might have Oed and blah blah blah so if you are a cheapskate then so am I :rofl: I really hope you sleep better tonight so you can get a good temp tomorrow.


----------



## msTwiggy

Yuuhuuu! hello ladies!! How are you all today? 

Ok, so i probably spoke too soon about not having MS. The past few days, i've been having bad headaches and nausea. I felt like i could throw up on everyone at anytime, LOL. Worse still, I can't stand the sight of white rice, and that's what I used to love most! The only thing i seem to be able to down nowadays are noodles and spaghetti. So that's what my MIL makes for me everyday, super sweet of her.

Anyway, i've started wearing motion sickness band around my wrists to help with the nausea and thank god they're doing some good! Would recommend them to those of you who are experienceing nausea. it doesnt get rid of it totally, but it sure reduces it!

Lea!! CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!! YAAYYYY FOR YOU!!!! and whoopeee, at least i'm not the only one in the boy-wagon. heheheh.. sarah and you are in it with me. we'll bring 'em gentlemen for your pretty little ladies :D

Ash - glad everything's moving towards the better, here's parying hard that the promotion comes rolling your way! seems like it's halfway there already *winks*

MT - hun you sure sound preggers to me, here's rooting for your :bfp: test test test!!!

R - you crack me up!! LOL!! us having our own show, my wouldn't that be something. any tv producers among us? hahahahah, i guess episodes on yourtube will do :rofl:

Jenna - can't wait for your pics!!!!

Sara - look out AF!! you'll kick her butt so hard she'll give you your BFP and disappear for the next 9 mnths!! FX!! and congratulations on Sebastian's achievements!! you beat tom cruise and katie holmes in potty training so yay Sara! :happydance:


On another note, yesterday, I was bored felt like i didn't want to do much so I decided to humour myself. I did the ring test!! LOL!!

So i tied my wedding ring to a piece of string, held it up over my left palm, waited awhile.. and yeap.. it moved alright!! If the test is right, i'm going to have a boy (whoopieee!!) and then a girl. and apparently just two beautiful kiddos for me, teeheheheh!

you girls really should try it! especially those who alredy have little ones, so we can see if it's accurate. the ring test over the left palm is supposed to tell you the number of kids you have had/having/will have according to gender and sequence. tonnes of people have said it's true, so let's see what my team jelly belly says! :happydance:


----------



## Nlytin

R and Sara, I used to think the same thing with Zoe. If someone could only do it for me. It definitely makes you stay on top of their potty schedule. Her daycare teacher said I should start her when I did and with their help it was much easier.

Ashley, I'm sorry about your puppy but glad you are going to out with hubby and checking out some more. What your boss said sounds real promising. I don't want to say you have it in the bag but it sure does sound like it.

MT, If your temp stays high tomorrow and no AF what the heck test. I can't remember what it was like when I found I was pregnant with my daughter, but I realized I was late and I took a test. I do remember checking, what seemed like, every five minutes because I kept feeling something down there but it was nothing and AF never came. 

I got the VIP subscription on FF and I got it before we actually started trying. I wanted to have as many cycles I could to compare. I'm actually down to 145 days. I was down to 2 days on the free trial before I decided to switch.


----------



## chocolatecat

Morning girls!

It's lovely to check in and see lots of good news!

Hi Lea, I'm Caroline, I've kind of gatecrashed Team Jelly Belly because you're all such wonderful, lovely, supportive ladies, who I really appreciate through all this!
CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP!!! I'm so very pleased for you and looking forward to hearing all about you bump and bean.

Go Sebastian!! Clever boy - now you just have to teach him to keep holding his pee pee down every time - that seemed the tricky bit with my nephew!

How did the puppy hunting go? Fingers crossed you found one you loved - have been to the local shelters? Sometimes they have something so wonderful there that you never know you wanted till you see him! We went for a tabby kitten and ended up with two black teenage cats - they're the most wonderful kitties - although both very eccentric!

How you feeling today Gabby? Everything ok after your fall? 

R - love the bump!

MT - you ready to test today? I'd so rather have a BFN then AF show on me, with a BFN I can easily convince myself of a million reasons why it might not have worked, but there's not much arguing with the witch! How's your nephew doing - hugs to the little guy.

Jenna - good luck with the job interview - it looks a lovely place to work

Ashley - good luck at work, sounds like it's yours I do hope so, but sounds like you'll be out of the running for a bit - or did you decide to stick with it?

V - what's going on with you?

Time is moving VERY slowly for me, it's only 5dpo and I'm going mad, never had a month like this, I'm thinking about it constantly!! I've got no symptoms and CM has been dryish for days (even during OV :( ) Only thing going on is the mild cramps which I've had every day since just before Ov, oh and I'm eating tons of chocolate, but that's nothing new!! 

Hurry up next Friday when I can test!!!

xxxx


----------



## 1stbaby

Morning ladies. Yet another busy Thursday. I hate Thursdays lol. Well my temp dropped insanely. Last night was the last of the progesterone so we will see. At least it gave me an eleven day lp. I think we are going to continue to not prevent if i get the job. That way if it happens it happens. We found a dog we both want, it is a Shiba Inu. Beautiful dog, white color, boy, DH wants to name him Max. I said ok since its his dog. I weighed in this morning and actually still lost a lb. lol. I still have no symptoms so its no suprise when af shows up. I expect her today or tomorrow. I understand MT what you were saying about the progesterone, and I understand about not being able to give yourself advice lol. O and I have the free version of FF and I have had it for the past 4 months of ttc, and its still working for me, so you can actually continue with the basic free version. :) We adopted our first dog from a adoption shelter, the one we had put to sleep, and we looked again but they dont have any puppies and we want a puppy to train on our own.


----------



## LadyBee

Hello fellow Jelly Bellies! Thank you all for being so supportive!! I looove it here!
First off, my temp remains high-ish. Secondly, I would like to test but last month when I tested and got my :bfn: AF showed immediately...no joke, I had nothing, no cramps etc...and once my p hit the stick and I saw the result the cramps kicked in full gear! If nothing else I'm being superstitious because I have such a horribly busy day today that I'd like to keep AF away at least until I'm done working. The first day is always the worst for me. She always comes full force and hardly any warning it seems...I don't even really spot before hand. So that's my reason, silly as it is...oh, and of course because I don't want to see that stark white :bfn: :( but that's typical.

I am not having any sign of her showing. I promise, I will test tomorrow if today is as I hope it is...:)

Thank you so much for asking about my nephew!!! He's doing great! I have yet to talk to my mom about everything in detail but she texted me and even sent me a pic! He looks amazing! I'll have to post piccys for you ladies once I have a little more time. Oh, I love him and he's doing so good! I was such a wreck yesterday with everything going on I sure appreciate you ladies keeping me grounded, or at least trying to! Super huge :hug: to each of you! 

I'll get back on when I can!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl: Caroline I didn't post a pic of my bump yet....believe me when I do you'll know as its HUGE!!! My feet have disappeared, almost overnight :( I promise to post one this weekend as I'll be 18 weeks on Saturday, woo hoo! I can't believe I'm almost half way through, this preg have cruised!!

MT it does sound like you are prego girl, I think Gabby had the similar thing you do right now before she got her :bfp: she too thought AF was coming because she had cramps, so I think its looking very promising for you!! :happydance:

Liyana yes those motion sickness bands worked for me too! I recommend them too, they helped a lot when I was preg with Brayden, I wore them every day in my 1st tri. I was very lucky this time around and didn't have to wear them at all. Its so funny how different my 2 pregnancies have been, like night and day, maybe the kids personalities will be that different too??

Sara I have been told to put them on the potty a half hour after they have something to drink but I personally found that to be too late...maybe 15-20 minutes? I still haven't gotten it figured out, seems Brayden is not going at the same time after each drink so its really making this challenging. I bribed him with stickers this morning, got him to sit on it but he had just gone in his diaper seconds before so I missed that window...I'm going to try every morning now in hopes to make even some progress before this one comes, ahhhh only 5 more months!!!!

There is no heat at my work today, they ran out of oil and called to get more here so it will be awhile, I'm sipping on hot chocolate now and "trying" to stay warm but not having much luck. I can't wait for spring to get here, I'm not a fan of winter at all....think I picked the wrong state to live in, lol. On some good news my rash seems to be almost all gone, yay!!! And hubby is taking me out to lunch today, going to get burritos, which will completely make my day. I had a terrible one in NY and need to make up for it! :rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

My GOODNESS......I'm Gone for a day and I had to read a book! Wow my ladies love to chat!!!

Well as for me I still never went to the doctor or called or anything. I am sure bean is fine in there. I'm not bleeding/spotting or nothing at all so thats great. My back is really starting to hurt though and i had a lilttle fever and chills last night....eek I'm thinking another kidney infection is on its way. NOOOOOOO :(
Also so i have only worked like one day since i found out I was preggers..! I usually work two days a week and the extra money is SUPER helpful! Gosh....I should go in tomorrow but i dont have energy for it! grrrrrrr do i just suck it up and go?
Sarah....yes i have stretchmarks..hehe they are just on the front of my belly and they arent SUPER bad but they are there! :(
As far as me and hubby we got into a huge fight last night...you see i was home all day with no kids b/c i was on call for the fire department and well i did NOTHING all day. And it really upset him. He said that i am soooooo lazy! And of course i gave the I'M PREGNANT excuse! He got all pissy! Remind you all....i just cleaned the WHOLE house two days ago and my hubby and the kdis made a mess when i was at a meeting. SO really it just looks bad with toys and clothes and there laundry to do!!!! So he can chill. 
Anyways....we got over the fight and of course we are doing sooo much better! Do you pg laides hubbies get like that with you?
One update on the m/s....so i dont puke like i use too so thats good. I can actually eat now but i have alot of tummy issues this time...like diarehea alot and tummy pains..its REALLY annnoying!!!!!!!

Mel Tia.....OMG ...you sound just like me! I had the WORST cramps...i SWORE af was on her way and i was even checking my cervix and it was LOW like it was everytime af came! I was going to keep waiting to test but i gave myself a test date of 13dpo and i tested..and SUPER DARK BFP! Remind you i had a negative blood five days before. DONT give up...and it sounds super promising! PLEASE test tomorrow!

Ashley..i hope your temp goes up hunnie...i really want this for you.

Lea! Welcome back babe! and MAJOR CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!! YAY......were all going to be preggers together soon enough!!!! :) And you can have a boy ! thats fine with me..two is enough!

Sara~..man witch better be scared of you! Gosh i cant believe its been so long.....i know you said you are underweight? or really small.....i know that has something to do with why you wouldnt get a period....maybe you should look into it?

Rhonda~ I can't wait to see a belly pic.

Jai Jai~missed you...glad you are starting to feel better! Can't wait to see the belly too!

Another for me....so i had a major breakdown last night before mine and hubbies fight...the kids were driving me crazy and i was crying so bad and idk i just DIDNT want another one...you know somedays they are just soooooo much work and maybe since i didnt have them all day it was ummmmm NICE...hehe I'm better now but i just feel like such a bad mom....PLEASE tell me someone has had this too!:( ....i forget I'm the only one with two already! eek
Also my friends water broke last night and I'm sure she had her baby!!! YAY....they told her she was having a girl but i dreamt it came out a boy.....i hope that wasnt the case! Well i am dying to hear from her...but I totally forget that she will call when shes ready ...hehe I mean she just gave birth for the first time!:)

Hugs to all of you! And thanks for the compliments on my belly.:)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabby, no my dh is usually the lazy one :rofl: and its me yelling at him all the time. He likes sports a little too much and it drives me mad! When I do sit down to rest I tend to feel guilty...as I'm usually always on the go, picking something up or cleaning. His laziness is really the only reason we ever fight and we got into it first thing this morning to, grrr....men!

Also Gabs I had the same thing you do with this preg, the extreme laziness and no ms but 2 weeks of bad cramps and diarehea, like 4-5 times a day, it was awful. So maybe this means we're both going to get our little girls??? And they are already a pain in our butt!! :rofl:

We had Brayden's 2 year pictures done a little while ago and I've just now managed to scan them, I'll post them below so you guys can meet my little guy. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







blueshot.jpg
File size: 86.7 KB
Views: 5









standing.jpg
File size: 83.1 KB
Views: 6









ladder.jpg
File size: 86 KB
Views: 4









blackbkg.jpg
File size: 80.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe hes precious Rhonda. I've seen pics on facebook but these are SUPER cute!:) I should try and get our boys pictures up that were just done! 

Yeah...i USUALLY am the one cleaning everything and yelling at him...but lately you know how it is....NO energy!!!!

And yes....I pray we both have our girls!


----------



## srm0421

Gabs- I know how you feel and I only have one but some days he is just so much I actually ask myself if I am sure I want another one. In the end I am sure and I know just like you know that there will be days where all hell breaks loose but when they look at you and hug you and kiss you then it is all worth it. 

R- OMG Brayden is so cute, I wish I had a scanner so you could see Sebastians 2 year pictures, he was not feeling too well so he has an excuse but he is holding the #2 and almost crying but you can see his eyes are watery, I got the picture anyways because he is 2 and that's what 2 year olds do.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks guys, Gabby def try to post your boys pics!! Sara do you have access to a scanner? Or take a picture of your picture :) I'd love to see them! Too bad he was crying, don't you just love the terrible 2's? I had a fork thrown at me yesterday, lord oh lord...help me some days!!!


----------



## LadyBee

Hello beautiful ladies! I just hopped on here to give some bad news...
AF has arrived. :cry: I'll have to catch up with you all later when I get back online. 

:cry: 

:dust: :dust: to those of us left!


----------



## srm0421

I am so sorry, i really thought this was your month. Stupid witch I can not believe how rude she is. :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Oh no Mel......I'm SO SO sorry hunny. :hug: :hugs:.
That stupid :witch:, She's an old hag! Go bug the women who are sleeping with every man they know!grrrrr

I really really thought this was your month....:cry:, Yes I actually am crying b/c your not pregnant....its my hormones but i just think its SO unfair....why can't God just give you your dream.

please dont give up hope Mel, you will get your baby. Hang in there and treat yourself to something very nice. Relax and have a drink. Maybe a pet would be a nice addition. Again, I'm so sorry and I'm praying for you.:hug::hug:


----------



## Jai_Jai

awwwwww Gabs u sound just like me!!! DF is like that with me too - when i do EVERYTHING and then one day i dont and he is moan moan moan and oh ur not the one who has to get up early in the morn its not my fault i dont have a job!! The interview went well i guess she just chatted way with me and seemed nice but i dont reckon i will get it, jst have a feeling and plus i said i was at uni and everytime i say that they think i am gonna do a runner in a couple of months and i am sooooo not why did i say i was i promised i wouldnt this time - its why i didnt get mhy fab job at orchard park grrrr

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRGH THAT :witch: you wait until i see her :grr: I mean it I am so sorry MT if I catch her :ninja: or i will def :gun: her down cant she jst annoy all the little bikes out there like Gabs said??

:awww: Rhonda I know I have seen them before but love the pics :D sooo cute

here are my bump pics below, but must warn u there is not much to see :rofl: I can see a difference in life it looks bigger and i can see that definition...u know where ur hips are and what u see on men?? lol listen to me, anyway my clothes are tight now mayve i should do updates on my boobs they grow by the second:
 



Attached Files:







week 8.jpg
File size: 87.1 KB
Views: 15









week 9.jpg
File size: 81.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

oh no MT!! I'm sorry hun, that damn :witch: why couldn't she have gone to visit Sara instead (cause she would be delighted!) I really thought this was your month, your body can play some cruel jokes on you that's for sure! Like Gabby said go treat yourself to something, take you mind off it for a bit, something that makes you really happy...manicure? Pedicure? A new purse, or the thing that makes me happier than anything right now...food! Chocolate works wonders, and a tub of Ben and Jerry's! :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh have some ben and jerry's that will always work!!!

oh and my digi test - thats the weeks since conception.........xxx


----------



## Gabrielle

My gosh.....Jenna....you are skinny! I'm jealous! I use to be that way...well before I had Owen....lol!!!!!! I see a lil bump..it will get bigger i'm sure! Yes YES show your boob changes! lol i'm funny i love boobs, i'm like a man when it comes to that! Quote me..."Hubby check out the rack on that chick, holy cow!" hehe Yup thats me.

Okay so i just picked up all the messes and doing all the laundry. I gave the boys baths too. So that is enough lol. He cant complain now!! grr hehe. I'm going to see my friends daughter today!!! She was born last night! I'm SOOO excitied! Everyone is healthy and doing well! YAY I gotta stop and get a gift....but i dont really have tons to spend...but i'm one of those who buys EVERYTHING for new arrivals! hehe just wont tell hubby.


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: thanks Gabs but I have huuuuuge legs - would give anything to have killer legs, but I am like u I love the boobage :D

awwwww how exciting Gabs a new little :baby: so she had a :pink: how exciting!!! I hope u, Rhonda and I are all having girls....I must admit my tummy has been a little dicky too with number 2's :rofl: my ms is almost gone :wohoo: but now a lil worried should I be or am I just being a nob?? :rofl: sorryh I always use that word hehe i just worry and seeing as bubs has been through sooo much I think 'she' must be a keeper!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## LadyBee

I can't possibly thank you girls enough for the kind words and support. I am so glad to have been introduced to you all!

I'm LOVING the belly shots ladies. I do have a bright side of starting this all over again...I'll be able to loose some 'belly jelly' (so I can have the hot & sexy tiny bump belly shots too) before I get my :bfp: :rofl:

Random thoughts by MT:
Once all the :sad2: is over, I'll feel tip top shape by Monday I'm sure, and by then I'll be able to resume my workouts and I'll be back to my ol' self.

Lessons in not giving up: I rationalize that my body just isn't ready yet. I had hoped 'she' was by now, but I guess I just need to keep working on it. 

Obvious note: ENDOMETRIOSIS is a horrid, wretched disease that I wouldn't wish on anyone!!! (Ok, a little self-pity...sorry, I'll get over it)


----------



## 1stbaby

MT!!!!!! Go get a pet!!! and ice cream, and a new purse!!!!!!!! I am so sorry! I cant wait to get a drink! I am going to have a huge one as soon as af arrives for me, which I know she will be here tomorrow as i have c cm, just like always before af. Hey we will get it right next time, and thats right more working out to look hot with little tummies with bumps!!! DH and I are not getting that puppy because the money is tight right now, but rest assured we will get it with our tax refund. I am just like you though gabs, i totally notice other chicks, although DH is into the lower behind area so I look at that too! i have top and bottom, lol, but a little too much in the middle too, if I could just get that area gone, I would be super perfect lol! o but guess what.....

I GOT THE PROMOTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 5 people applied, and they picked me!!! They called while I was in a meeting at 3 and i just got home. At least one thing went my way this week!!!! Now come on baby next month and I will be set for a while, then puppy and we are all better! LOL.


----------



## LadyBee

1stbaby said:


> I GOT THE PROMOTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Holy Moly!!!! Sweet!!! That's absolutely wonderful Ashley hun! So happy for you! :wohoo:

And no worries, I'm doing shust fhine **drunk speech**. Gin and tonic is the order for the evening. :) I need to loose about 20lbs to be at my desired weight so no ice cream for me and I did just buy a new BMakowski purse so I'm set in that area too. DH has an awesome fire going and I'm just relaxing, cramp free too, how delightful! I imagine this afternoon is the worst it's going to be for me...AF's have been much better for me since my new regimen. (last month could have been a fluke, but I'm now even more sure that it was a chemical)


----------



## 1stbaby

Yes, I am sure it was and I am sure you will get your little bean soon MT!! You deserve it too much but it will be worth it when it happens! I am so so so tired and i have to go to my other job at nine. I tried to quit, well put in my two weeks there and my boss was so upset, I agreed to stay until it was too much. I felt bad. :( LOL about the gin and tonic. I am going to have a huge margarita, I have pina colada mix and margarita mix and rum waiting!!!! I am excited and then i can officially celebrate my job, but i am not going to risk it just yet, plus i have to work the next two nights so going to enjoy saturday night!!! I am on vacation all next week too just before I start the next job so thats a great break right before hard work. And I can go to the gym every day! Drink one for me!!!


----------



## LadyBee

:hugs: I've already had yours, and I've got another on the way hun... :D

Have a good night hun, sorry about having to work, this isn't fair, this 'work' thing...:rofl:


----------



## srm0421

Mt, glad she is at least being nice to you since she so rudely interrupted a delightful TWW, as Rhonda said I can not believe she did not come to see me, stupid cow.

Gabs I am the same way, I love Boobs and probably because I have boob envy since I don't have any, While breast feeding I barely fit into a small C but was so delighted cuz they were just up there, :rofl: then I stopped Breast feeding after year and lost all of my boobs, I swear I am smaller now than before I had my son which was a hard challenge to face. Oh well here is to hoping I get boobs that stay the second time around.

Ash- So excited for you to get the job, i bet you feel fantastic knowing you got chosen over 4 other people, that is so fantastic. Now if only AF will stay away tomorrow and a BFP shows up instead, GOOD LUCK DEAR.!!!!! You deserve it, Sorry about not being able to get a new puppy yet but maybe it will give you guys some time to adjust to your new work schedule and give you time to pick out the perfect dog.


----------



## 1stbaby

Thanks so much!! I hope af stays away too! I have no doubt she will be here tomorrow though, on the bright side, my lp is 11 days now! Woo Hoo! Tomorrow will be 12 but she will show tomorrow. I hope not though! I will test just to do it because i do need to be on progesterone if I am pg. So better safe than sorry. And yes that is a good idea about the puppy.


----------



## srm0421

Well it is better to put your mind at ease about testing because you will wonder if it was because of the progesterone and if you are anything like me I would drive myself crazy with the what ifs. Glad your LP is longer, mine usually is 11 days when it is working right so good luck tomorrow.


----------



## msTwiggy

uhm, ladies. quick question.

i had quite a tiring day today, handled 200 kids for a programme, full of activities and such.

Anyway, coming back from the programme, i went to the loo and saw that there was a bit of brown spotting on my undies (tmi). and after wiping, there was a bit more on the tissue as well. 

not a lot, but it got me a bit worried. I googled it up, and apparently it should be fine. my dr's in germany, and she wont be back until next week. you ladies think i'm alright? my appointment is on the 31st, that's when she comes back. 

can anyone tell me if it's ok for me to wait?


----------



## chocolatecat

hey MsTwiggy - from what I've been reading on here, it seems to happen to a lot of people and they're fine, but I really don't know. I guess if nothing more comes then there's nothing to worry about. My sis bled at 8 weeks and everything ended up fine. I don't know if that helps!

Hello everyone else - sooo much going on! I'm not sure if I've memorised all the events or not, but I'll give it my best shot. I clearly messed up last time, when I put Rhonda instead of Gabby - blonde moment.

Jenna, that bump is sooo tiny and cute, you lucky skinny thing. I already look 4 month pregnant and have for ages...:)but I kind of can't be bothered to do much about it since hopefully I'll be pregnant for real soon and then I'll get fat anyway! I'm still only a uk14/16 and tall, so who cares? I also love the boobies..I'm glad you've all admitted it first. The best thing about having put on weight is that my bubs are 2 sizes bigger and look rather fine. I'd rather keep them even if it means i have to keep my jelly belly!

Arguments with OH? Yep it's mostly about doing stuff around the house and lazyness. when I get going I keep going until things are tidy and done and I pick up as a I go and he just can't seem to do that. He just doesn't 'see' mess and it drives me up the wall. He works shifts so has 2 mornings a week at home, which is when I have the most energy to do things and so I expect him to do it too, but he doesn't (well sometimes he does, he fitted the dishwasher last week - wooo hooo!)

Sooooo sorry the (b/w)itch got you - evil cow. Enjoy your G&T - mmmm. I've got heaps of nice wine left from Christmas (also in 2ww) so if she comes calling at my door I going to drown her in marks and sparks's finest Cava!

Ashley congratulations on the job - wooo hooo. What do you do? Try not to work too hard xxx


Ah, baby pictures - very cute, yep, I want to see more babies, toddlers and bumps round here!!


Nothing new going on here. The only odd thing is both the cats keep licking me, which they never normally do - now my psychotically obsessed brain is wondering if my hormones are different so they want to lick me?? Ok, just smile and nod and send for the men in white coats, I'm grasping at straws!!!


----------



## msTwiggy

thanks choco..

i called the dr's and they told me to come in straight away since i was in very early pregnancy.

so i went, saw a different dr than my usual, and she scanned and looked inside me. 

thank God the baby was ok. I saw my little one, and saw its heart beating.. and i heard its heart beating... it was the most amazing thing i've ever heard or seen. I have this little life hanging on inside me.

unfortunely, there was also some worrying news. I was bleeding from the uterus, and though it has already ceased, i still need to take extra care. She said i had what they called a threatened abortion (?). eitherway, she gave me a jab to boost my hormones, to help strengthen the pregnancy, gave me a week off work and told me to do nothing but lay in bed, watch happy movies and think happy thoughts.

i asked if everythign was going to be ok after this. she said that since we've seen its heart beat and all, the baby's almost 75% ok. but it still can go either way, 50/50. hence why i need as much rest as possible. 

my husband, friends and MIL were so supportive. but my mom on the other hand had nothing nice to say to me. she kept on going about how i don't know how to take care of myself. as if that's helping me feel better. it's not like i asked for this to happen. :cry: :cry: :cry: i've been crying non stop ever since i spoke on the phone with her. 

*sigh*

not doing so good on the "happy thoughts" bit. 

i'm going to rest now. please say a little prayer for me and my little one?

thank you ladies.. :cry:


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh Liyana!!! I am sorry you are feeling down and ur Mum is being annoying - just put her put of your mind now ok and relax and dont do ANYTHING ok?

You are in my thoughts and my prayers and will not stop until I know u and beanie r ok.

PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA :dust:


----------



## LadyBee

Liyana-I'm so glad you went and had it checked out. I will definately be sending good thoughts your way...YOU & BEAN WILL BE JUST FINE Sweets.

Caroline-I'm so hopeful that this is it for you! Hopes for the last 2ww for a long time!!

Ash-FX for your :bfp: this morning sweetheart!

S-I would have gladly let you have AF's visit this time, but not more than one visit! Your :bfp: is coming up.

:hug: to everyone today, hope you're all doing ok!


----------



## HatterasSarah

Ashley, YAYYYYY for the promotion!! All we need is you to get your BFP and this will be an amazing month for you!!

Sara, that's great about sebastian!!!!! What a big boy =) I'm actually going to get Michael a toilet today and we will start encouraging him to use it as much as possible!!

Rhonda, umm...Braeden is absolutely friggin PRESH!!! He totally has your eyes...has anyone ever told you that??

Gabby, I'm sorry you and hubby are fighting. I wish he was nicer to you...I actually wish all of our hubbies were sweeter. I feel like once the kiddos start coming, they start treating us like we're responsible for the kids because they bring home all the money. I know tony is like that, and I just don't think that's fair.

Jenna, beautiful bump girl!!!!! You are so thin...it makes me miss my pre-preggo body!!!!! and... I agree, I want to see boobies!! 

Lea, I had no idea that you had a daughter!! Are you hoping for a boy this time? Or another girl??

Liyana, I'm so sorry about your stressful last couple of days...but I am VERY happy that things are fine now. Definitely follow the doctor's orders and rest/lay down as much as possible! You and your bean are in my thoughts and prayers girl.

Mel, I'm so sorry that AF came! Things really seemed positive this month!! Are you going to use any new tactics next month with getting preggo? What devices do you use now besides FF?

Caroline, we actually found out the ($1299) puppy we were going to buy had 1 dewclaw (meaning, either she was born with one, or some idiot only took 1 of her dewclaws off) and couldn't have puppies because she had a hernia!!!! I was enraged at the pet store...I was like "you're SERIOUSLY going to sell me a $1299 corgi, which I could get from a reputable breeder for $800 without any defects/problems?!??!?!?!" and they tried to say that they weren't giving my $300 deposit back..but then they were like "we understand why you feel this way, we're very sorry" and gave it back. So, we're still on the hunt!! I'm such a lab girl, so I'm thinking about waiting until we move into a house with a backyard and then getting a lab behind hubbies back. I think if I got a male lab, tony would bond with it better...so I'm thinking of going that route. Regardless, I'm going to heavily research breeders and just surprise tony one day! Anywho, when are you going to test?!??!?!?!?

As far as I'm concerned, I had a big glob of crap come out of my vagina yesterday. It literally looked like a mucous plug. I've been getting those things around the time I ovulate, isn't that weird? I get them after I O though (I think). I went out last night bc my college threw a "100 days left til graduation" party for the senior class...and I got HAMMERED. I'm not hungover, but when I woke up this morning, I went to the potty and had semen coming out of my vagina. I asked tony if we had sex last night, and he said yes. So, I guess I had sex with tony in my state of drunken-ness and didn't remember hahaha. But like I said, I get the glob after I ovulate, so I don't think I have anything to worry about! So, that's all I can think of!!


----------



## LadyBee

Sarah, you cracked me up...I think we all can possibly relate to the drunken sex with our OHs. 

I am temping and using preseed. That's it. Well sort of, you see......it's a long drawn out story but since I had my surgery I've been sort of a freak about changing everything and getting my diet in line with the guidelines for those with Endometriosis. Anyway, since August I've been on a new regimen with this Maca root and some other stuff called Immunocal. I believe both of these things are going to (and have been) working in conjunction with each other and will eventually help give me my :bfp: The Maca helps regulate hormones, the Immunocal helps with a TON of stuff, namely immunity. But it does so many things-it's formulated to help the body produce glutethione, and this is what we need in our bodies to effectively breakdown antioxidents most effeciently. I'm working on getting my adrenal glands in gear because they directly influence how the body produces and uses hormones...think 'fight or flight'...cortisone, testosterone, estrogen and progesterone. When your adrenals are out of whack, your body will convert 'sex hormones' into 'stress' fighters=cortizone. Thus eliminating the possibility to get knocked up. 

That being said, I think it's time I can say to you Sara, I really think that even if you chose to take the vitex or even what I'm on, the Maca-it might really help your body regulate and get AF back. I've read a lot of testimonials where ladies have said that in having irregular AF, that it actually did help them to become regular. Just a 'plug' from good ol' MT. haha


----------



## HatterasSarah

Okay so I fixed my ticker Gabs!! I don't know what the heck was wrong with my last one. It was about 7 months off AND the baby was black!!!!!


----------



## HatterasSarah

Mel, I remember reading about your Endo and you modifying your diet to help out with it. I think you are taking all of the right steps to get yourself pregnant!! I know it will happen soon =)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Good lord your girls wrote a book overnight! I can't keep up, lol!! Oh where to start....

Ashley BIG congrats hun on the promotion, that's awesome news!! I hope you get your :bfp: today too that would be quite a week for you girl, maybe god is going to give you all this because he had to take your puppy away and he doesn't want you to be sad! FX!!!!

Liyana you have a wonderful doctor, don't let him/her go!!! I don't know many that would give you u/s to check you all the time, your so lucky to have such a great doc and it must make you feel good your so well taken care of! Brown discharge is a little scary but as long as you are not getting cramps and red blood then you are ok hun. I spotted brown for a week with Brayden and he turned out fine. I know how you feel though, just take it easy get and lots of rest. Seeing your :baby: heatbeat means the chance of mc is dramatically lower so horray!!!! :happydance:

Jenna thanks for adding me as your soul sister on FB, your such a sweetheart!!! Oh and I do see a little bump there, I bet you'll notice it more quickly because your so thin. :hugs:

Sarah your so funny! I can't belive you got drunk enough to forget what you did the night before and your not at all hungover this morning, nice job! Yes Brayden totally has my eyes (the cote eyes) and both my nephews do too, my nephew Owen and Brayden have been mistaken for brothers before they look sooo much alike!! Funny how strong some genes are, I can't wait to see what this baby will look like....22 weeks....holy crap!! :shock:

Well today is my first Friday not working, I got up early and helped DH get Brayden ready for daycare, I have picked up the whole house, ran the dishwasher and wrote a few bills, I have to go do some laundry now, hop in the shower get ready and go get groceries and run a few errands, not really a day off by anymeans but I love cleaning the house when there is no one here because it stays clean!!!! Well it will remain clean until 6 o'clock tonight anyway :rofl:


----------



## srm0421

Liyana, so glad things looked good and very glad that you saw and heard the hb this early that if fantastic. Hope you throw whatever your mother says to you out the window and focus on the little bean. I will pray for you and beany but I am sure everything will be fine, your bean sounds like a fighter so get all the resting you can and let bean fight. What shot did she give you, I never heard of a shot to help a threatened MC and do not freak out about the diagnosis, they throw that word around a lot when they don't know what it causing the bleeding, I think it is just to cover their own butts. Take care dear :hugs:

Sarah- usually that "glob" is a sign that you are going to O so I am going to assume that in your drunken state of mind you had unprotected sex and are now knocked up :rofl: I will just say I told you so in a few weeks.

Caroline- I want to know when you are testing too.

R-Glad your first Friday off is still keeping you occupied but I am lazy so I think you should take a nap!!!! Have I found you on FB yet? I play scavenger hunt so I have added a lot of friends for that game and now do not remember who I have added. On another note, Sebastian is not really telling me he has to go so I am just trying to work with him to understand that sensation and to get to the potty as soon as he feels it, I know we will have accidents but it is a road we are ready to take, Good luck to you, i heard that you are supposed to take the child to pick out their own potty to help them feel like it is theirs.

Gabs- Do you have FB? I don't remember if you said yes or no, I tell you my mind does not work right since I had Sebastian (I think it was broken before then but now I use Sebastian as my excuse :rofl: )

Mel- Thanks I was thinking about taking it now just to get things started but did not know if I should wait or not (Wait for what I don't know).

Jai-Jai Find me on FB, Sara MacDonald (I am Rhonda's sister in law apparently)

As for me I once again still have no idea what's going on So Blah Blah Blah and Yada Yada Yada!!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Rhonda~just curious....but why is Brayden at daycare? Will he still go every friday? Wouldnt it be nice to have him home? Gosh i could SO use a day of NO kids, hubby once a week ! LMAO

Ashley~Big congrats on the promotion, Now all you need is your BFP this morning!:) Fingers crossed for you!

Mel~Glad you doing ok! I agree with sarah that you are doing all the right steps. I dont think i ever told you but i only have one ovary and endometriosis. It's not in any condition that your in(hugs) but they told me i couldnt have kids. I've had 5 surgeries to clean out scar tissue and extra fluid. SO DONT give up! It will happen honey. I'm so proud of all the responsiblity you are taking to take care of your body! Your going to make a wonderful mommy!!!!:)

Sarah~drunken sex? I have to admit.....i've NEVER had that! haha. I dont drink. hehe but hubby has been plenty drunk and i like it b/c he lasts longer hahah~! Yes my hubby is about a 10 min man! Oh btw...my hubby is totally a I work you take care of the kids kinda of guy! Thanks to his parents.....i agree its unfair!!

Sara~ I think you should maybe take something to bring on af....its been WAY to long hun.

jenna~BIG legs? where i dont see em!!!!!! Thats how i am shaped though...i normally have a nice tummy but a big booty and big thighs. I was a dancer and runner my whole life so that has something to do with it! Thunder thighs haha.

MsTwiggy~ I'm SO glad you went and saw a doctor. They say call no matter the amount of bleeding! So That makes me happy. Please all you can do is rest. so follow those instructions! I'm sorry about your mom being a pain....i HATE when they make you feel like crap! You are in my thoughts and prayers and hang in there hun your bean will make it ok! HUGS HUGS HUGS.

Well i saw my friends baby......ADORABLE. Gosh she was 6lbs and so so so tiny......and gosh Gavin was only 4lbs! you forget how small they are!!!!! :( So i took gavin with me to see her and i tried to hold the baby..and he SCREAMED! He's getting really attached to me. I walk out of a room at home and he cries....its sweet but alil tiring to deal with! Awe, my mama's boy!:)
So I spent.......80 bucks on my friend and her baby! Now she is only a co worker / friend so were not super close! SHHHHHH dont tell hubby he will SHOOT me! haha. I just couldnt stop picking out all kinds of PINK things lol.
Ahhhhhh how much i want girl!

So we bd last night and it burns soooooo bad. Do any of you get that? It feels like raw...but i felt wet at first? Idk i guess lube needs to be used now that im preggers. lol tmi SORRY!


----------



## HatterasSarah

Sara, do you get the glob too? I always thought I got it after I O'd...but maybe it's before. I think my last period started on a sunday (it was 2 days late), so maybe I got it before I O'd. Or maybe this cycle is wacky and I O'd really early! Either way, I ran to the bathroom and put my hand it cold water and scooped it out. I'm probably okay. But like I asked before, do you get the glob? 

Does anyone else get "the glob?"


----------



## Gabrielle

Jai Jai......I didnt know you have facebook??? Add me add me! Gabrielle Wolters.


----------



## HatterasSarah

Gabs, I would definitely use some lube. That usually helps guys last longer too since it creates a lack of friction. I have very sensitive skin, and tony has a large penis, and the two do not go well together! I can't have sex for more than 20 minutes...unless we have tons and tons of astroglide (which I recommend, by the way).


----------



## Gabrielle

Sarah......I get the glob.....after O i believe. Like a day after? But how did you o already??


----------



## 1stbaby

Ok so sorry I cant read all the messages here, my friend just got here and I have to help her with some stuff. I got a BFN today, o well. My temp went up. FX for me maybe its just too early! I have a little hope left. I am a social worker for MRDD. Liyanna you are in my prayers, say a prayer for my cousin, she just had a baby girl in Oct and she has catarax, chances are she may be blind, but they are going to try surgery. I will be on later to finish!


----------



## Gabrielle

Yes sarah thats what he have as well!:) It works wonders. .....we are in the same boat, big and sensitive haha! And hubby does say more lube he can't feel me as well so he goes longer. I'm happy with a 10min man. But the day he comes home lasting longer..I'd be worried lol


----------



## 1stbaby

O and i used an IC, i will try again on sunday if no af.


----------



## Jai_Jai

FX for everyone I hahve to run now I have an hour to run to the shops and get a few groceries so i dont et told off and to drop in on my mum and then a 40 min drive to my friends :D im excited so i have 1hr 40mins to do it all, cutting it fine so will catch up tomo........Gabs I did add you the other day i will try again xxxxxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Sara I can't find you


----------



## srm0421

Ash- sorry about the BFN but glad your temp went up, hope you get some symptoms and hey maybe yesterday was implantation dip. 

Sarah- I usually get it during O but since my body is all crazy right now I have no idea how my body will work when it gets back to normal. BTW When DH and I where dating I would use the restroom each time after :sex: and the one time I didn't I got PG (if only it were that easy now!!! I guess I just had good timing and Sebastian was meant to be here) 

Gabs- My hubby is really sensitive but I get mine so if he takes longer to finish the first thing I ask him is if he took a pain pill because he takes forever to finish on pain pills and I hate it, even with lube I just get so sore (I have scoliosis (sp?) and my hips are a little out of place so you can imagine how I can get uncomfortable easy ) but it happens very rarey so I just tell him to hurry up :rofl: . 

Now all this talk about sex I forgot what else I was going to write. :rofl:


----------



## LadyBee

srm0421 said:


> Now all this talk about sex I forgot what else I was going to write. :rofl:

:rofl:

Ash, I'm so sorry about your :bfn: but yes, maybe it's too early as your temp went up!

Sarah, I don't have any glob after Ov...but I think I want a glob!! ha
And yes to the Astroglide! I used it way too much I think and I tried to avoid using it during about a week surrounding Ov...I would much rather have something than nothing, hence the preseed! I sometimes have a hard time...um...you know, being 'ready'. I feel like that's weird...is it?

oh, and Sara, I used to go to the potty each time! I couldn't stand the feeling of it dripping out while I was trying to go to sleep or walking around doing something. I have had to stop that alltogether because I'm paranoid to even go after 10+ minutes afterward...it always seems to come out no matter how long I try to stay down...so we usually BD at night or in the early morning when he leaves for work (because I lay there for another hour or 2).


----------



## Nlytin

Hello Ladies,

So much to read to keep up. I love it though! I'm just counting down the days until my first appt. I feeling like I'm about to jump out of my skin, I'm so anxious. I'm just trying to keep my mind off the time and not rush it too much.

Mel, I'm sorry the :witch: got you but I'm glad you are taking advantage it. I think it's awesome that you stick to the regiment you are on. 

Sarah, I would like a boy this time around, but I'll try not to be disappointed. When I had my daughter and the tech said girl; I can't lie I was disappointed, but I quickly got over it.

Hi, Charlotte!

Rhonda, Brayden is adorable. He looks like such a little man. I know on days off you never seem to relax as much as you like because it's always about what you can get done since your not at work.

Gabs, I'm glad you are feeling better! You and Jenna are both skinny. I'm so jealous especially since you've had kids.

Ashley, Congrats on the promotion! :happydance::happydance: You're cousin is in my prayers.

Liyana, I'm glad you are feeling better. Please take it easy and get rest. The world can wait. It's the best feeling seeing and hearing your little ones heart beat. You and your little one are in my prayers. :hug::hug:

Jenna I see your little belly. It's too cute.


----------



## 1stbaby

Ok girls, looks like for the first time ever since my last positive hpt in Aug 08, i have almost made it through 12 dpo! Thats amazing and I cant help but feel so hopeful still. I didnt get my pos then until 15 dpo so maybe there is still hope, and then i took one every day and they were all neg until then! 

Just gonna vent for a minute and then I will be ok, I know this is stupid to be mad about and I should be grateful but I will be after I am done being mad. So about my new promotion, I currently work two full time jobs. I make ok money but its social work and i am sure as we all have heard its not a job you do because the money is good, you do it for the passion. Well the new promotion was offered to me yesterday, they gave me a figure, i counter offered. They called back today and didnt even meet me half way! They only raised it like a hundred bucks! Its a salary position. I was so shot down, like belittled! I would have to leave my other job to do this promotion, and they didnt even offer me the difference for what i make combined, so technically I would be taking a cut! I was so mad, so now I am going to stay at both jobs for as long as I can take it! Thats the only way we are coming out ahead. I know this is stupid I should be thankful, because technically the promotion itself is 7,000 more year so they think they are doing me a favor. I am only 23, so I have to think this is good, this is good, I know. Sorry again for the stupid rant.


----------



## Nlytin

Ashley, that sucks that they couldn't meet you halfway. On the brightside it is 7 Gs more and that, I'm assuming, will help. So like you said tough it with the 2 jobs and try to stack as much money as possible in the process. Good Luck!!


----------



## srm0421

Ash, I totally understand your frustration. I mean yes you want the job and yes you will work your butt off for it and yes you are grateful but why do you have to take a pay cut in order to get this dream job? I know you are glad you got the promotion but kind of wanted to be able to quit the other job and only work one job for the same amount or more right? Well maybe when they see how kick a$$ you are you can negotiate a raise. 

I am so excited. Sebastian went poop on the little potty all by himself and only came to get me to show me that he had gone on the potty, I am so excited I never thought I would be this proud of poop before but man I have once again text everyone I know and called a lot of them on the phone so they can tell him they are proud of him.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

1/2 hour till the zoo crew comes home and wrecks all my hard work, but I have missed my boys today! Gabby I am splitting the Fridays, maybe every other, some with Brayden home with me and others just me, (I have to pay daycare wether he is there or not) only so I can get stuff done though, honestly I was really sad when he left this morning, you never realize just how quiet and lonely your house is till its just you!

Sara...we could be sister-inlaws only you are MacDonald and I am McDonald...minor glitch though :rofl: I laughed so hard when you said Sarah had knocked herself up because I thought the same thing!! Yay Sebastian :yipee: what a good boy!!! He's 4 months older than Brayden so maybe I should just wait awhile longer? I bought a little seat for him today while I was out that goes on mommy and daddy's potty, though he might like that better as he sees us use it? I don't know I'm just grasping at straws right now. I always ask him if he has to go potty and he always tells me no :( I don't know what I'm doing!!!

And MT I ALWAYS get up immediately after sex too, I HATE the feeling of that crap running out of you, ugh! Its the worst!

What's with all the 10 minute men? :rofl: How come I didn't get one of those?!! My dh takes his sweet old time and honestly I always have to tell him to just hurry the hell up :rofl:

Ash sorry you didn't get your bfp yet but like you said its probably just to early, and your testing with IC, I don't know many girls who got early bfps with those, go get yourself a FRER and I bet you'd get you bright shiny :bfp: tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: u girls and the sex talk!!! u make me laugh!! I have a ten minute man too :D its good eh, i used to have a HUGE man but he took forever so I used to walk about like John Wayne :rofl: not fun!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl: at Jenna!!!!!


----------



## 1stbaby

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


O my goodness you girls crack me up!!! I have a ten min man too, when he wants to be. Then other times when I am in the mood he takes his sweet time and thats the best lol. :rofl: But most days when I am tired, I am like hurry it up lol. 

I am to anxious I cant just lay around and wait for the stuff to do its thing, I get up right away too, and thats why during ov its before bedtime because i can go to sleep right after. I hate walking around with that stuff YUCK!

Thanks for all your support girls on the job and ttc. Its making things better. DH thinks I need to stop complaining about job. He wants me to work both cause more money, that will be hard though! But the raises for the new position are really good and the bonus so I will tough it out, but I am glad you all see my point! 

I am so happy my lp is now 12 days! Wow tomorrow will be 13 I have never seen that day on ff! I am excited, and yes it was an ic, I have a better one in the drawer in my bathroom, but I am saving it for Sunday! I work tonight so i would have to use it in the work bathroom tomorrow, so this way Saturday night I am home and can use it at home Sunday morning. My only complaint is that if I am not pg this time and af waits until Sunday, she will have messed up my chance to drink and celebrate with DH tomorrow night! I wont have another chance until Wed! O well. Better safe than sorry right. :hissy:

And seriously S- that is so awesome about Sebastian! I am so excited for you! I only have one niece that is potty trained, thats out of 5 nieces and nephews!!! You go girl! and boy lol!


----------



## srm0421

Thanks girls I am so hoping he stays on track with knowing when he has to go and actually going. Next I have to get him to pull down his pants and underwear to go potty, We did have an accident where he went to sit on the potty and I said No honey you have to pull your pants down first but it was too late, i still congratulated him though because he just went on the potty himself and I don't care if I have extra laundry cuz he is a big boy. 
R- I have no idea what I am doing or if I am doing it right or what but I just bought the potty and showed him and gave him a cookie or my tooth brush or something I know he wants and he goes. 
Gatta go make dinner be back on later.


----------



## LadyBee

LOL :rofl: :rofl: LOL

Crazy ladies! :D

I'll get in trouble if he knows I posted this, but I have a 'however long it takes you' man. He waits for me :blush: and sometimes I'm the one who's the 10 minute chick!! I think we're a great 'fit' in that department :rofl: 

I'm very happy about your 13 day LP!! Are you having any AF symptoms?? I am only saying that because you're not having 'preg symptoms' right? This is cool! I am so hoping for you hun!!! FX big time!

R-I think it's good to leave it up to the individual kid with the potty training thing. I don't know though, I'm obviously not experienced in that area! :( My 3 year old niece hates to poot and peed on the potty (her words)...I just think they'll get it when they get it. Introduce them to the concept and see how it goes, I've heard you shouldn't force the issue. There's this program my SIL tried that's online, it's called 'Potty Party' where you get a doll that pees and the child teaches the doll how to pee on the potty and then when the doll has an accident the child has to have the doll practice 9 times going and sitting on the potty...and then once the doll gets it right then they are rewarded with a treat. Then it's the childs turn, you do the same routine with them and if they have an accident they have to go practice and sit on the potty 9 times. Ok, so my niece did this shortly after her 3rd birthday and it TOTALLY stressed her out...she got so incredibly upset at her accidents that she made herself practice 14 times and she would say things like 'NOOOO! I'm peeeeiiiinnnggg!!!' and start to cry because she was so disappointed. That being said, I like the introducing them and seeing what they think of it.

S-Sebastian is a good, big boy!!! Yay! I'm happy he's making it easy on you! :)

By the way Gab, thank you so much for the lovely compliment...I hope I get to have the chance to see if it's true someday.

I'm also flattered that you ladies think it's good that I am working on sticking to my regimen...thank you! Sarah-I know...I've advertised my love for Maca and my issues with endo all over this site...I'm amused you remembered that. :)

Well ladies, tomorrow I have a baby shower to attend...a very sweet friend of mine will be giving birth to her baby girl in the end of March. It's their first and they are beyond excited. Has me feeling a bit sad for myself but I'll get over it. I just don't know how fair it is that they (as well as my sister) got pregnant on their very first try...I guess I can't complain...I do very much like the trying part, and there are definately pros and cons of being pregnant versus being 'single'....at least this is how I _must_ think, at least for the next 2 days. *sigh* So here I sit, glaring at my beautifully wrapped gifts hoping I'll be able to keep it together tomorrow. :sad2: (I know some of you have been through this very thing recently and I am proud of you for putting on a happy face and participating).

One more note before I sign off...I am elated for them, but must say...why did I not get my :bfp: when both of my cycle buddies this cycle did??? Oh well.........*sigh*

:wohoo: for my buddies anyway! At least I can see their bellies grow! :cloud9:

:hug: Goodnight.


----------



## Jai_Jai

HELP!!!!!!!! :cry: I am bleeding!!!! someone pls talk to me I am so scared I thought things would be fine after all the shit in the beginning!!! Pls is this norm tell me!!! its not a lot of it !!!!!


----------



## LadyBee

J-You're not on right now, but I hope you're ok!!! Is it red blood? I tell everyone this, my mom bled with me. Sometimes it is normal. I hope you called your doc if it's a lot of blood. Are you cramping at all? Oh, I hope you're ok hun!


----------



## MrsR

i'm sorry if you all think im being nosy.... but i haven't been on this forum for very long... what is team jelly belly? :shrug:


----------



## chocolatecat

woah, so much going on as usual!! 

Jenna - are you ok? I think you should call the doctor/nhs direct or go to A and E and get a checked out - I'm sure everything will be ok, but a scan will put your mind at rest (plus you'll get to see your bean!). Massive hugs to you honey. 

Sorry to move it on to less serious things, but all the sex talk has me cracked up! Rhonda, I'm glad I'm not the only one with a guy who takes his sweet time - man I wish we could have a quicky sometimes, but it never happens. He's certainly got talent, don't get me wrong! :blush: But I wish he could speed things up, especially when we're kind of squeezing it in around Ov time. I'm a busy woman I don't have time for it!!! :blush: 
he was trying for it this morning, but I was soooo caught up in my book (final one in the Twilight series) that there was no chance and now he's at work for the afternoon and evening, so I get to finish it in quiet peace (although I really should be decorating the spare room!)

I can't keep up with all the happenings round here!! There's too much going on, so just a big :hug: to you all and fx for Ashley's BFP.

I'm 7dpo - my temp dropped a little this morning - fingers crossed it's an implantation dip - not sure when to test. I want to know ASAP and I'm not scared of a BFN just the witch. But I don't want to get a chemical and get both our hopes up. Do you think 10 dpo is too early? I was hoping to wait till 13dpo (friday) as we've got friends coming to stay next weekend I don't want to have to do it when they're around! What do you all think?


----------



## 1stbaby

Wow ladies there is a lot goin on! Jai Jai I hope youre ok hun! I am worried for you! You should go to the dr just in case, even if it is just to ease your mind! 

MT be strong and remember one day they will be returning the favor, and then thier child will no longer get all the attention, your belly will! LOL!

Ok as for me, I have had the craziest morning! I woke up in the middle of the night a lot, bad bad bad cramps, like so much pain kept me up! I went to the bathroom and no blood. Woke up again at 8 and same thing, so bad i wanted to cry. No blood again. I got so dizzy felt like i was going to vomit went to the kitchen sink, got so dizzy had to lay on the floor. Such bad pain I had to take extra strength tylenol, within minutes the pain was gone and I was ok again!!! What is that about! I am now 13 dpo and no blood! GRRR I wish I knew!


----------



## DebsHopeful

This has been said before but gosh, I feel like I have just read a novel trying to catch up on the past few day! 

Liyana and Jenna, I am so sorry you are both having such a stressful time. I pray that everything is perfectly fine and that this is just a little reminder to take things easy and relax as much as possible. Jenna, if you can speak to a professional I am sure that will help you to put your mind at ease.

Puppies, puppies, puppies. Yes ladies pets are definitely the answer.
DH and I have two yorkshire terriers a boy and a girl. They are the loves of our lives. Our little children.

We went out for breakfast this morning and afterwards walked through the shopping mall and went into one of the pet stores (I just love to see the cute little animals and wish I could buy them all). They had the cutest little outfits for dogs, a tiny little sun dress. How prescious would that be. My little girl would just never forgive me if I made her wear it, but I told DH that if I don't get a BFP next month I am going to go right out and buy it and make my little girl wear it. 
I think my little girl is currenlty saying a little prayer for me to the big man up stairs!!!!

MT so sorry the witch got you and your friends got their BFPs. I know you are happy for them but it is still difficult. Loads of my friends have just had babies and a couple of them will have them in a week or two and it really isn't easy since my little boy would have been 6days old today but our time will come we must believe it. Like me you are on tons of pills and lovely complications. Could we not find a way to make a living with all the knowledge we have learnt so far!!!!

Lea, you know the drill....we want to see your bump pick as soon as you are ready!!

Gabby sweetie, I hope you don't get another infection. You have had your fair share for a life time, I hope the lube helps.

R, it is the weekend......does this mean we have a bump pic on the way :)

Sarah, drunk sex....awesome! Sounds wild and fun.

Sara, well done with the potty training. Gosh it doesn't sound easy.

Good luck Caroline, not too long now.

I love it when you girls test....I get a little rush!

I still have so far to go, ffffneeeeeeeeeeeeef! (me making irratated sound!)
I take my last active pill on Monday 2nd Feb so AF will probably show up on Thursday and I get to see FS on Friday 6th. I had a couple strange twinges in my side yesterday and the day before. I hope that was the damn follicle bursting so that I can go back to TTC next month.

Anyhoo, that is enough from me. I think I have almost written a novel all on my own - sorry!

Take care girls, i will be popping back to check and see that you are all okay.

Big hugs,
Debs


----------



## DebsHopeful

Here are a couple pics of my childern:

And ladies, I hate to brag..........but not only are they potty trained but take a look a the one picture. My little girl even knows how to brush her own teath!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







C needs a hair cut Female.JPG
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 2









C acting Coy Female.JPG
File size: 54.4 KB
Views: 1









M looking cute Male.JPG
File size: 64.9 KB
Views: 2









Brushing teath.JPG
File size: 72.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## HatterasSarah

Debs!! You have some cutie tootie little puppies!! I am suchhhh a dog person. I literally loathe cats...I try and try to like them, but I just can't. So you are not TTC this month, and will be TTC next month after the meds? I think it's amazing that we have the knowledge these days to help people conceive. I mean, it's amazing what these drug companies come up with!

Ashley and Caroline!! When are you ladies going to test? I'm anxious!! Oh yeah and Caroline, it took me 9 days to read all of the twilight saga...and I kid you not, I don't think I even paid ANY attention to tony at all whatsoever during my reading. I even ignored my son during it. It was baaaaad!

Mel, try and put on a happy face today hun...I'm sure its going to be somewhat difficult, but you WILL have a baby shower one day, dont worry!!

JENNA, you're totally in my thoughts and prayers beautiful girl. I really truly hope things are okay. I hope you get to the doctor's soon and get some answers!

Mrs R, we are just a group of girls that has gotten very close! Some are TTC, some are preg, and I think I'm the only WTTC in here. We'd love for you to join us!

R, I've been thinking about putting Michael in preschool full time so I can have some free time to do work and clean up around the house when I'm not in school. Don't feel guilty about you being home and him being in daycare, it really is healthy for you to get some me time. 

Sara, I'm still amazed that sebastian is already doing so well with the potty. He is such a smart little guy! 

Lea, are you doing okay hun? 

Gabs, how you doing lady? I haven't talked to you in a few days. 

Things are good with me I guess. We are going to look at puppies again today....I'm not sure if we're going to get one or not, but we're still open to getting one if we find another that we fall inlove with (assuming this one doesn't have problems). Michael last night had a fever of 103.8 with his underarm thermometer about 3 hours after we gave him tylenold, so I was getting ready to take him to the ER when my mom called and told me to put him in a tepid bath and see if that works. Although he cried during the whole thing (bc he the luke warm water felt freezing to him Im sure), it really did bring his temp down. Now today he feels a lot better and is acting more like himself, so that's good! Then, tony and I had sex again this morning. It was pretty good. I think I like tony more when we have sex a lot.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Jenna hun are you ok, I'm sorry I wasn't on earlier when you were. If you are bleeding and its red blood then please call your doctor right away, do you know if you are RH- or not??? (do you have a negative blood type?) I am RH- and if I bleed at all during my preg I have to go to the doc immediately and get a shot, so both baby and I will be safe. I don't want to scare you but if you are RH- its quite a big deal if you bleed. I hope you and your lil bean are ok!!!!! My thoughts are with you sweetie! :hugs:

Debs your puppy dogs are so cute!!!! How old are they? I see you've got them well trained! Yes today I am 18 weeks so I will be taking a belly pic soon, my house has been crazy this morning, I just but Brayden down for his nap so I'll try to post one before I leave this afternoon.

Ash being dizzy is a symptom of preg hun...take a test with a FRER please oh please I beg you!!!!!!!!!!! :hissy::hissy: The waiting is making me a little insane!

Sarah isn't that the scariest when they have a high fever and not even Tylenol will bring it down...you feel so helpless because you want nothing more than to help them and you can't I hate that. So glad the bath worked and he is feeling better this morning. You made me laugh so hard, you like Tony more when you have sex :rofl: I am the same way with Tim!! :rofl:

I'm off to take some pics of my belly now, I'll be back in a bit to post them.


----------



## 1stbaby

I am not testing for a bit. I got a neg yesterday and it just makes me feel bad to think something may be wrong with my body since these things are happening. These were the worst cramps ever this morning and they are still dull now. I dont know what it could have been, I thought it was af and she is still not here! last month by now I was on cd2 on my period! My lp is either really long now and af is staying away or i am pg and the cramps are from implantation? I dont have a clue, is it possible to have implantation that late on 13 dpo?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

No usually implantation happens between 7-10dpo. Not really sure what the cramps could be from...maybe your bean getting all snuggily??? 

well DH and I are fighting so I'm not asking him to take my belly pic, he's on my last nerve today, don't get me started...I attempted taking my own pics so here they are. I'm posting all 3, 1st one is 10 weeks, 2nd is 14 weeks and 3rd is today at 18 weeks. Can you see a difference??
 



Attached Files:







10 weeks.jpg
File size: 85.1 KB
Views: 10









14 weeks.jpg
File size: 86.9 KB
Views: 7









18 weeks.jpg
File size: 86.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## srm0421

Jai-Jai- Please tell me you are not online because you are laying in bed and resting. I hope all is well with you and the bleeding has stopped. PLease let us know what is going on as soon as you get a chance. :hug:

R- I am so jealous (in a nice way) of your belly I want to rub and kiss it, gosh it is so damn cute I can not help but love the living daylights out of it. I can not wait for my belly even more now. Your belly looks like it is up high and I can def see the difference between the weeks, too cute. P.S. I see the new potty, Sebastian is being difficult this morning about going on the potty and since I have a final due tomorrow and hubby is still sick I am not going to be able to sit with him all day and make sure he goes on the potty so I am being a bad mom and he has on a diaper. Oh well I am almost done with school and then it is only me and him.

Ash- Not sure about the cramps but you could have already had implantation and the cramps were /is just the bean digging in deeper. I hope tomorrow brings you a nice dark BFP.

Caroline soon you get to test too. I think 13 DPO could give you a clear BFP but it depends on a lot of factors so if you test and it is a negative it could still be false so either way just getting an answer befre friends come is all up to you and what you would feel comfortable with. Good luck. 

Debs- love the puppies, so excited for an answer from your drs on the follicle (which better be shrunk by now or we will hunt them down) is shrunk all the way down and if it must still be there it is at least way way down so you can TTC a baby on Valentines Day. Good luck dear, I know how hard it is to add the days and have the thoughts of what age your baby would be. I would have a 12 year old baby coming up in March, a 9 year old in May, a 4 year old in August and a 3 year old in Feb (but I could not have conceived Sebastian because I would have been 8 months PG already). It will always be a memory to you even when you have another baby, it does get a little easier with another baby but still there so I commend you for your strength and wish you nothing but the best. 

OK I am sorry I was not able to get everyone, I am in a bit of a hurry to finish my final that is due tomorrow. Will catch up later. Love you jelly bellies!!!

P.S. Mrs. R- You are welcome to join our craziness we are just a supportive bunch of girls who stay together no matter what stage we are at in our lives, WTTC, TTC, PG all of us stay together so we do not get separated.


----------



## Jai_Jai

ok ladies I am home I have been at the hospital all day and just got a pizza on the way home so just updating u cos i am exhaisted and need an early night.......so I havent really read anything u have said!!! so sorry if i repeat or dont answer questions and dont say anything abot whats going on with u guys im not neglecting or anything i will do it tomo and still love u all so much!!

I rang mum in tears and she spoke to a local paramedic and he told me to go to a&e which i did....after an hr drive to our closest hospital :cry: (i hope i dont have too quick a labour) i sat there for 3hrs before i was seen, they didnt scan me jst took bloods and bllod pressure touched my tummy checked heart and breathing etc. anyway my blood pressure was VERY low and they wouldnt let me go for ages....but in the end they let me go at 93/58 cos i was getting anxious - they wanted it over 100

anyway my bleeding is now only brown so think this is good i have no cramping and i was worried cos i am rhesus neg and dunno if u no wat means but it can be harmful to baby if our bloods mix, but i would norm have a shot of anti d but cos i am under 12 weeks i didnt need it. I have scan on Tues to check bubs is ok and til then i have to sit tight :hissy: anyway thats it, i am off to have my pizza and early night with Aladdin on Video for comfort - lovely!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx keep us in your prayers pls

p.s. i also got an interview through this am for the HR job in a colllege i applied for (THE PERFECT JOB for me) so i really want it -Thurs am FX

:hugs: love yoooooooou :kiss:


----------



## srm0421

Jai-Jai- I am so glad the bleeding has turned to brown, still I am upset they did not give you a scan there, it is ok though Tues is right around the corner and when you see the baby's HB and moving around you will be so very happy. Hope you rest and enjoy your Pizza and allow your body to resume a higher blood pressure. Your two will be in my thoughts and prayers. 

Ok so I am a bad mom for not giving my son the credit he deserves. I had him in the diaper and he came out of his room naked but it did not click to me that I had put him in a diaper so I asked him if he went Pee Pee and he said yes so I said ok let me see, then walking down the hall I realized he had been wearing a diaper so now I run the last few feet in anticipation of a pee pee mess but no, not my big boy. He took his diaper off and went pee pee in his potty. WOW is all I can say, I will never underestimate my boy again.


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls! Sorry we have been doing tons of stuff as a family this weekend! its soooo great! I dont have time to write to everyone b/c i'm exhausted!!! SORRY luv you all and hope your all doing well.

Jenna.....Why in the HELL didnt they do a scan? They didnt even check bean? Its too early for the heartbeat correct?...( i forget how far you are?) SO what did they say the bleeding was from? I'm upset at what you wrote.....b/c it doesnt seem like they looked into it? WHY didnt they do a scan......!!!! Are you dehydrated ? B/c that can cause low blood pressure. 93/58 isnt TERRIBLE...but idk what you normally run... do you?


----------



## 1stbaby

ok ladies, so no af today, but some pink then brown spotting! then after that i felt like af was here cause i felt so wet! i went to the bathroom and lots of clear watery cm. hmmm so then no more blood after that. someone please tell me what is going on. if it is too late for implantation spotting and implantation then what is it? do you think i ov later than ff says, i mean i doubt it cause everything was on with temps and opk but thats all i can think of, unless af is playing another mean trick on me which she tends to do. i am goin to take a test tomorrow morning so we will see then i guess. i would be worried if i ov later than it says though, but really seriously is that possible i dont think so. i know you other girls say you had some cramps around time for af and bfp so this is normal, but is the spotting?


----------



## HatterasSarah

Jenna, I'm so upset that your docs didn't do an ultrasound on you...that is friggin ridiculous. I know tuesday isn't far away, but still..you have to sit and wait around like a nervous wreck. :hug: to you, because you need it right now!!

Gabby, I'm glad you're having a good weekend with the family!!

Sara...double YAY for Sebastian!!!!!!! 

Ashley, the first time I was pregnant, I found out when I was like 6 weeks...and the reason I found out was because I spotted one day and it reminded me that I hadn't gotten my period yet. So, you could totally be spotting and still be pregnant! Just an FYI!


----------



## 1stbaby

Well just wanted to drop by and say the stupid :witch: came this morning. I guess I need to see a dr and let them know what happens the day before :witch: comes. I dont understand the dizziness and nausiousness and pain. Then af comes the day after? I just dont get that, and the spotting, that has only happened last month and this month. I think it has something to do with ttc. Well at least my first month of my new job wont be so stressful now, though i would have loved it. Now I can have that coffee for breakfast and we are going to celebrate with drinks with friends this friday so I can have those drinks with DH! Have a good day girls.


----------



## Gabrielle

Oh ashley I'm so sorry babe. I thought this month was it for you too!:hug:
I can't believe how cruel that damn :witch: is being. I'm glad you seem Ok about it. You got your job so thats awesome and at least something to keep your mind off this. Also look your lp was 13days? That's awesome hun! 
I dont understand why you get so sick before af..that is really werid. I know i would get nausea around O time too. 

Take care hun and it seems like you have enough to stay busy and have a good plan for this next week! And as always....Don't give up! :hugs:


----------



## Nlytin

Hi ladies,

Well I think I have a bit of a cold which really sucks because I can't take any of the stuff I normally do. So I'll just grin and bear it. Zoe is awfully clinging today which wouldn't be so bad if my nose wasn' running and I didn't want to go to sleep. I just put her down for a nap so hopefully she and the sandman will be meeting up soon.

Jenna, I can't believe they didn't give you and ultrasound or let you hear the heartbeat. Take it easy for now and good luck on your interview. I'm praying for you and your little bean.

Sarah, I'm so glad to her that Michael is feeling better. Mom's can be a good body of knowledge on somedays. I agree with needing a break sometimes. I love spending time with Zoe but I like to have my days off where she is in school and I am at home. I love the comment about Tony, you had me dying.:rofl::rofl:

Ashley, Sorry :witch: came. I'm glad to see you are in good spirits. Enjoy celebrating your new job.

Debs, I will post a pic as soon as there is a noticeable difference. I had a belly still from Zoe so It won't be until 2nd tri that I will see a difference at all. The puppies are adorable. I'm the follicle will shrink down so you can start trying ASAP!

R, I love the belly pics. I can definitely see a difference. Did you start to show that early with Braydon? I think I read somewhere that you show earlier for second pregnancies than you do your first.

Sara, Sebatstian is becoming a big boy. I remember when Zoe went on her own. I was so excited (more than she was)!


----------



## srm0421

Ash- so sorry the stupid B :witch: came, and I too do not know why you would be so sick before AF, maybe it has something to do with the progesterone? Glad you LP is longer that is fantastic news.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Sara thanks for the sweet comments about my belly  I definately feel pregnant now, as its harder to sleep at night ( I hate sleeping on my side). That is so awesome about Sebastian, I can't believe how good he is doing!! If that was Brayden that came to me with his diaper off I'd surely find a puddle somewhere in my house :rofl: You have a very smart little boy!! You must be so proud!

Lea yes I got bigger much quicker this time, almost immediately, I would say I noticed a little belly around 8 weeks and I too had left over belly from Brayden. You'll be surprised how fast it happens this time around!

Ash sorry about the :witch: showing up, atleast you still have you promotion though and you can celebrate!! That's good, and you'll get em next month hun! FX for you!!

Jenna, how are you feeling today babe? I haven't seen you online at all, I hope your doing better. Its lousy to spend the whole day in the ER, I've done it too, they must enjoy making people wait, they are so good at it. I've been thinking of you and hope your doing well today. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## 1stbaby

Yeah, I guess I wont know what makes me so sick, i wont be going to the dr anytime soon since our insurance is changed. Thanks so much ladies, and I hope we can get some pg ladies this next try! I have to say though, no more ff and temping and preseed and opks or progesterone for me for a while. Going to stop thinking about it while in the first 90 days of this job. Then maybe try the stuff again. But we are not preventing so it would be a suprise if it happened and would be great. Thanks again everyone and I had a drink tonight and my friends are throwing me a party friday to celebrate, and DH is taking me out next Sat too. Only bad thing is all this celebrating is really bad for my diet!


----------



## chocolatecat

Morning girls. 
Hugs to you all. Sorry the witch got you Ashley. Hugs
:hug:
I gave in :blush: and used one of my FRER's today BFN obviously! Not really bothered, I'd be on :cloud9: if it'd been positive, but not too worried this early that it's not. No symptoms really. just lots of twinges down there ??

hope all is well with you guys. I'm glad you're bean seems ok Gabby. I hope you're feeling well today.
Lovely bump Rhonda (I got it right this time!!)


----------



## LadyBee

Hey Ladies. Sorry I've been MIA for a few days. I've been keeping up though. I just don't feel, um, happy. I think I usually slack off BnB around AFs showing anyway it seems. I've just got a lot going on, with the house, with work and we WERE planning a trip to Ohio but yesterday we decided that we'd use the money to get the gym memberships we'd wanted and we'll probably wait until May to go up. My mom has sent me numerous short video clips of my baby nephew and he's just so adorable and I wish I could hug him it makes tears come to my eyes. He's a whole different person than when I saw him last...it's just sad...but he's doing so well and I'm happy about that! I need to read up on how to post pics and I'll try to do that here this morning before work.

My hub also sort of wants me to slack off using BnB. He's probably right, he thinks it's not helping right now. I tend to use it more obsessively during the 2ww, but now I've got my girls yet to get their :bfp:s with me! I'm ok with checking up on my :bfp: buddies too, but it can get a little sad to sign on here and just go to the pregnancy section to say hi and see their new symptoms...this is what I've done forever...with all my friends and so forth. I'm also still recovering from the baby shower on Saturday, it was beautiful...and they are having a little girl so it was so fun to see all the baby girl stuff they got. I stayed until the very end and helped clean up and even loaded my truck with some of the gifts to help them take them home (they got SO MUCH stuff!). I love my friend, and I'm extremely happy for them...they are so excited it's adorable!

I am so sorry for such a long post...sheesh. I didn't mean to do that!

Jenna-please let us know as soon as you know that everything is ok.
R-You have a beautiful baby belly hun! I love 2nd and 3rd pregnancy bellies because they do get to show much quicker. :)
Ash-huge :hugs: to you, I know how hard it can be.
Caroline-Your chart looks awesome! I hope it was a false :bfn: you had a decent dip on 8dpo huh...very cool!
Everyone else, sorry for the rant and I hope you all have a wonderful day. If anyone has any tips on posting pics you can let me know too! ha.
lots of luv ladies! :hug:


----------



## LadyBee

Here are the pics. I figured it out. I'm sorry if these are a little graphic. :hug:
 



Attached Files:







LukeBefore.jpg
File size: 50 KB
Views: 8









LukeAfter.jpg
File size: 89.9 KB
Views: 6









Luke2After.jpg
File size: 69.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## HatterasSarah

MT, I'm glad your nephew is doing so well!! Did he have a cleft palate? If so, they did an amazing job on the surgery!! Also, I'm glad the baby shower went well...I'm sure it was hard, but like I said before, you'll be having a baby shower before you know it!

Jenna, any updates hun??

Rhonda, I don't know if I said it before, but your bump is friggin precious. You look like you're carrying pretty night...which is girly, right? 

Ashley, I'm so sorry that :af: showed. I too get nauseous between the time I O and when af arrives...I don't really know why, but I think thats why I've thought I was preg a few times since Michael's been born. 

Caroline, I'm sorry you got a :bfn: ...hopefully it was just too early!! 

Well, we had to take Michael to the ER last night. He started running a very high temperature on friday (103.8 degrees) and after motrin and a tepid bath, the temp came down a little bit. Well, he was sick all weekend and last night, an hour after we gave him motrin, he had a 104.1 degree fever! So, we decided that we had to take him in. Well, he ended up having a middle ear infection AND pneumonia. The doc said Michael just had a small area on his lungs that looked like pneumonia, so he said we caught it early enough that he should be totally fine...but it's still really worrisome obviously! Thankfully, he doesn't go to preschool today =(. 

I don't really have any pg symptoms. I told a few of the girls on my website about the slip up that tony and I had, and they all think I got knocked up too, but I really dont think so. I don't think I O'd til saturday, and when I got up friday morning after sex, I washed out my vagina with cold water. I don't want y'all to think I would be disappointed if I was pregnant, but I still would prefer to wait a little longer. 

Ahh, my baby is up....I'll be back later!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

MT your nephew is a doll!!! He's so handsome and I think his surgery looks great, he should heal nicely!

Sarah, I think my belly looks identical to when I carried Brayden as I have been comparing the pictures. But I think some people carry the same no matter what they are having as its just the way their bodies are, so I've heard anyway. I'm so sorry to hear Michael was so sick, poor little guy!! Yeah ear infections are scary and hard to predict! Brayden had 4-5 on them in just a few months time last year and they said 1 more and we'd have to look into having tubes put in his ears, thankfully he didn't get another and so far (knock on wood) he's been free of them this year. He was ill yesterday with diarrhea several times and mom woke up with nasty stomach pains in the middle of the night, wouldn't you have it, the little bugga gave it to me as well. I'm doing better this morning though I didn't sleep well at all last night and am pretty tired today.

Girls I have a confession to make...I'm totally freaking out over here! I'm starting to worry as I'm not feeling the baby move hardly at all...I first felt he/she on Christmas eve and then maybe 3 times since but nothing since I've had that rash a week ago, and when I was this far along with Brayden I felt him all the time!!! I see my doc next week so I'll say something but meanwhile I can't help but freakout! :hissy:


----------



## Nlytin

Mel, your nephew is a cutie. He should heal nicely from the looks of it.

Sarah, those times are so scary. I'm glad he is doing better. It's something about hearing pneuomina and your child's name in the same sentence that freaks you out. Zoe had so many ear infections last year and borderline pneumonia. She also had issues with her sinuses, so much so that tubes were put in her ears and her adenoids were removed in March. Since then her colds have been down, no more ear infections (and no more snoring).

Caroline, Sorry about he BFN but like you said it may be to early. Don't give up you are still in the game.

Rhonda I remebered when that a happened when i was pregnant with Zoe. Try drinking something with some sugar and see what happens. I know it helped to get Zoe to move when that happened. Maybe you have a easy going baby. He/She is in there enjoying the good life and not making a lot of fuss. Try not to worry I know it's hard, but please stay calm.


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey Girls! When its monday so back to just me in the kids!:) Nice in a way lol. I had a good weekend. We took the boys to two play gyms on friday and then saturday and they both had so much fun. And on Friday night we had a retirment party to go to which i totally forgot about! Ahh that was a mess, trying to get ready when i dont have much that fits! hehe. Then on saturday me and hubby went a saw a movie and it was so nice to get out.:) Sunday of course was church and then my hubby decided it was time to CLEAN!!! Ah when he gets in the modes he's worse then me. But now everything is clean and almost all the laundry is done.....what shall i do today? haha.

Gavin is going to be 1 in three weeks!!!!!:( I can't believe how time flies. I am going to make the invitations today. 

Sarah~ Poor Michael I'm sorry he's so sick! Glad they caught the pneumonia early! Good mommy for taking him in!:) Is he just at home on antibotics now? The fever should be gone about 24 hours after the antibotic. I'm sure your not pregnant...but if you are it was meant to be !!!:)

Rhonda~Belly is so beautiful.....I do have to say that your what....5month? Thats how big i am at about 7months. I want my belly to grow bigger!!!! Totally jealous. It looks very high up too. I carry so low, i think b/c i have such a long torso and short legs my belly looks super low too!
Honey...if you dont feel your baby move 5 times in an hour you NEED to call your doctor. I want you to just sit and feel for the baby and count how many times you feel the baby. Maybe you've been just too busy to notice. Also drink a 8oz of juice a half and hour before you count the movements. IF dont feel 5 or more call your ob right away. :) I'm sure you beautiful daughter is just getting her beauty rest! ;)

Sara~ YAY.....sebastin is such a big boy!! How old is he? Owen wasnt potty trained til he was almost three! But we had a new baby in the house so it was quite hard for me. Way to go to have it done before you get pregnant!:)

Caraoline~Dont worry about your BFN...probly too early. How many dpo are you? Fingers crossed!

Lea~Sorry you got a cold...you tend to get more when your pregnant. And i know its sooo hard to take care of your LO while being sooo tired. I've had my struggles...and my TWO kids are ALWAYS home with me...hehe. NO breaks

Hey hey now......DONT pic on the ER lol i work in there!!! haha. Yes i know it takes forever!!!!! It always the doctors fault! They usually have one doctor and one PA and thats it. ANd if something more serious comes in....your totally forgotten!!! SORRY!!!!!!!!!!!!

BUt.....my ER would NEVER EVER not SCAN a pregnant women with bleeding!!!! grrr


----------



## Gabrielle

Has anyone talked to jenna? how is she doing! She should call her doctor today and get seen!!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabby I'm not at that point yet with this baby, I am not feeling he/she every day yet, once a weekk if I get lucky. The only reason I'm freaking out is that I was feeling Brayden every day and a lot every day by this time, I thought with 2nd preg you were suppose to feel them sooner?? Which I did but only a few times and I just feel I should be feeling it every day, but I don't know every baby is different, and maybe this baby is smaller than Brayden (gosh I certainly hope so!).

No I haven't heard from Jenna, I've e-mailed her too she's not responding which worries me....I hope everything is alright!! Gabby can you text her?


----------



## Gabrielle

I just talked to jenna on FB. She saw her Midwife today and she said that everything seems fine. They didnt do a scan but are tomorrow. They didnt attempt to check a heartbeat either..which i found werid...? Bleeding has stopped as well. 

Ok Rhonda i forgot your not 20weeks yet. Sorry hun.


----------



## Gabrielle

Apparently over in the uk they ummmm don't check the heartbeat untill 16weeks!!!!!! Thats crazy....maybe they dont have dopplers...?


----------



## Gabrielle

Okay so last night i had just light light pink when i wiped after going to the bathroom but that was it. Besides from all the ewcm that i have falling out of me. lol tmi sorry!! haha. Anyways i didnt have anything more. So i just went to the loo and just again a tad bit of pink its really light though. Also alil burning while urinating so maybe from that idk? We havent bd in a few days. Shall i call? I'm sure bean is fine.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabby if its not red and your not cramping at all I would say your fine hun but def keep an eye on it! And the burning too I hope your not getting another UTI! 

Glad that Jenna is ok and her bleeding has stopped. That's crazy that they don't check the HB t ill 16 weeks, I wonder why?? It can be heard by doppler as early as 10. And yes they have dopplers over there. 

Yes I am HUGE Gabby :blush: I'm going to stop posting pics once I hit 30 weeks :rofl: As I was as big as a house with Brayden and it even scared me, no since scaring all of you!! I have mild cramps today, they are not bad, I googled it and said its probably ligament pain, just my uterus stretching and growing. I also haven't been very good about drinking water so I'm working on that today!


----------



## Gabrielle

Jenna says HI to everyone! :) Shes goin to take a nap. Her doctor isnt worried and tomorrow she has the scan. They dont have dopplers at her office so that must be why. She also said since they dont pay for it that they dont get the best care. She threw up today and that made her happy!:) hehe

About me, i've had cramping for about a week now so i never know lol. I am going to call in alittle while just to let her know and if she wants to see me or do a urine, b/c im so prone to UTI's and thats what it feels like. I'm not really worried i'm sure my bean is just fine. 

Oh R! Your belly is beautiful.....please keep showing us your belly...dont be ashamed! and you know all of us will LOVE it!:)


----------



## HatterasSarah

Rhonda, yeah...you are pretty big! I couldn't believe your 10 week picture...you got big really fast! But, its not big and scary, it's big and beautiful!! I can't believe you're finding out the sex in a matter of days--how exciting!!

Gabby, that is literally insane that they won't do a scan on Jenna!! and I can't believe they don't check the HB til their 16 weeks! I really am still hoping and praying for her...I just can't believe they are making her wait. Oh, and as for your light pink spotting, I would definitely just take it easy today, and if it persists, then you should call the docs and find out if they think you need to be seen. I'm sure everything is alright!!

Lea, I had tubes put in my ears twice when I was an infant...and then got my tonsils and adnoids out when I was in 7th grade. I literally had strep throat and/or ear infections probably 8 times a winter EVERY winter (not to mention the rest of the year)...and Ive had ZERO ear infections and strep throat once since getting my tonsils/adnoids extracted. The surgery has really helped me, and I'm so glad that I finally got it done! I think your DD will definitely benefit from it!

So on Feb 6th, I'm going in for my yearly girly checkup! I haven't been since Michael was 6 weeks, so I guess I'm about 6 weeks overdue for my appt (he's 15 months). Anywho, what do they do at the checkup? I know I'll be getting a pap, but do they check my height/weight and do I have to pee in a cup and stuff like that? I want to get STD checked too...not because I think I have anything, but because I know STDs lie dormant in your system sometimes, and Tony and I have been together for only 3 years, so I just want to make sure everything's still clean as a whistle haha. I guess the doc can tell me if I'm pregnant too haha! 

So, what is everyone else doing today?


----------



## HatterasSarah

Haha, when I was pregnant with Michael, I used my doppler literally every day to make sure he was still happy and healthy in my belly. I bought it for only $150, but it works amazingly well! If I wasn't going to TTC in the next few months, I would let one of y'all borrow it!


----------



## srm0421

Glad Jai-Jai is doing good. I would just rent myself a doppler like I did with Sebastian. I heard the HB at 9 weeks, I knew it was really early and I might not hear it but I tried anyways and DH was expecting something else I guess cuz he was all "Is that it?" :rofl:

R-I am sure your little girl is doing just fine and it might not be her size but it might be how she sits that explains why you don't feel her as much. I was so small when I was PG with Sebastian, I will post a picture here for you I think I was almost 7 months and on my way to the river. (big mistake 118 degrees outside that weekend :rofl: )

Gabs, I think the baby is fine but watch for a UTI since they can get you very sick. I can not believe you are already 9 weeks, when did that happen? Sebastian is 2 years and 4 months old, we had a poop on the floor accident yesterday but those are to be expected. :rofl: 

Sarah- so glad Baby is ok, that is so scary glad you caught it before it got too bad. Hope the antibiotics work real fast. I know you would be happy if you were PG but would like to be done with school first, completely understandable. I am done with school at the end of this week, I don't even know what to do. 

Ash- watch just because you are stopping the temping and preseed and stuff you will get PG, fingers crossed the relax approach works for you.

Mel- I understand your sadness and it is hard to get on BnB and be excited for everyone all the time, I have my jealous moments but I try to remind myself that when I am PG all of my friends will be there for me just as I am there for them. It is hard when I don't even know when I will get a chance to try again but I know how you feel. :hugs: Your nephew looks so cute, the drs did a really good job on the surgery this was his first right? He looks like he feels ok at least in the pictures (i.e. no sadness in his eyes ). 

Caroline, I think your BFN could have 100% been a possible negative, I do not want to get your hopes up in case AF makes me a liar but if your dip yesterday was implantation then there would not have been enough HCG in your system to show up positive on even the lowest sensitivity test so don't let the BFN get you down. 



As for me I am sick now, Hubby will be coming home from the store in a few and I get to go back to bed and stay there and be taken care of, it is my practice for when I get my BFP. I am on CD 90 I guess my body is going for a world record :rofl: I am ok though, trying not to get too upset about it, keep telling myself "it will happen when it is supposed to happen" Unfortunately I also respond to myself with "AH SCREW YOU!!!" :rofl: not really but it sounded good.


----------



## Gabrielle

Sarah~ your funny you make me laugh. As far as i remember they do a pap, check for STD"S and umm height/weight, and a whole body phsical. Heart/lungs/boobs all that good stuff. Its pretty quick and easy. 

Well today i am finishing the laundry(just folding!) and i just made Gavin's invitation and thats ummm about. Just going to hang out in the house with the boys. AHH its nice not to have to clean today!:)


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe Sara your sick? Whats going on with you? Nice that your hubby is coming home...Mine wouldnt come home if i was sick!!!!!!!! haha that would be a first! lol he is one that NEVER misses work! BLAH 

I hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## srm0421

I forgot to post my picture, sadly it is one of the only ones I have, I have a cd with my baby shower which I was 8 months PG but I have to find it. Ok well here it is, I am not sure if I posted it here before or not, It was taken on jun 23 and I gave birth on Seb 12th.
 



Attached Files:







My belly.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## srm0421

Well lucky for me he is in between jobs right now so he has no choice but to take care of me :rofl: ever cloud has a silver lining I guess. I am just stuffed up, got what the baby and hubby had and now it is my turn to be taken care of, glad I got it after them and not with them because then I would have had to take care of them and be sick at the same time, been there done that and it is not fun.


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe your belly is sooooo cute! Thats about the size i am at 6months. So we are both pretty small. Very cute!:) 

Well get some rest hun.


----------



## srm0421

Thanks dear, how weird is it that my dog peed on Sebastian's potty and made it in the pee catcher bowl? i only know it was him because of the pee on the seat. I just think that is weird, maybe I should train him to use the potty too. :rofl:


----------



## HatterasSarah

Sara, Im so sorry that you're sick. I hope you feel better soon...colds are the worst!! But LMFAO about your dog peeing on the seat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's stinkin' hilarious!!

Thanks for the info gabs!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabby you are 9 weeks today? Ooohh 3 more weeks till we get to guess what your having!! I can't wait! Do you have your NT scan booked yet? How did you make Gavin's invitations, by hand or digitally? I love doing those digitally!

Sara I'm sure your right...but I still can't help but worry, I have drank 4 glasses of water since this morning and my cramps are better so yay!! HOLY CRAP girl lthat was you at 8 months? That looks like me at 8 weeks :rofl: I am a giant cow! :sad1:

Sarah have I showed you girls my 41 week pic when I was preg with Brayden? It would scare the dickens out of you girls! I'm glad I wont be getting to 41 weeks this time! 39.5 for me! Yay! Unless I go into labor before then but fx that doesn't happen again this time. And yes next Thursday girls at 10am I will know what my baby is...hopefully :)


----------



## Gabrielle

Rhonda~sara said it was june in that pic and she gave birth in sept.....so she was like 6 or 7months pregnant? Correct?

Rhonda..We dont do 12 week scans here...?? We do them at 20weeks. I dont know what a NT scan is....lol. But I get scans once a week starting 2nd trimester but i forget exactly when. lol

Omg...next week!!!!! I"m soooo friggin excitied to find out what your having!!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

And i want to see your belly at 41 weeks wow thats a long time!!!!!!! I've never made it past 35weeks!!!! I'll probly have mine by 32 weeks at the lastest.


----------



## srm0421

R- Gabs is right I was only going on 7 months PG in that picture, I will find them and see if there are any I look not like a weirdo, Hubby took the pictures and most of them are blurry. So sorry that it is hard not to worry, have you called the DRs? A call just to see what they think can't hurt. Glad the cramps are gone. I want to see your picture at 41 weeks, believe me nothing scares me, Poor Sebastian did not have any room to grow inside of me (Maybe because I am short) he was only 18 inches long and the Drs tried to tell me I was only 36 weeks PG when I was almost 40.


----------



## Gabrielle

I can't believe its 1pm already! OMG...I am still in pj's and so are the kiddies.I am a lazy mommy today!!!!!! :(


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

oh yes you girls are right...I went back and reread Sara's post. Sorry hun.

Gabby your still in your PJs? I'm jealous! Yes next week, we should start taking guessing...who thinks I'm having what...this will be fun! :D

If you guys really want to be freaked out I'll show you my 41 week pick...but beware I am massive!!!!


----------



## Nlytin

Show us Rhonda!!! Did you have a c-section with Braydon or did they induce you at 41 weeks. I know you were ready for him to come out. Keep drinking that water.

I'm glad Jenna is doing better. I wonder how Liyana is?

Sara, I think your dog might want to be potty trained. Feel better and take it easy today. Let hubby baby you today.

Gabs, I didn't know what an NT scan is either so I looked it up and here it is:

_What is the nuchal translucency screening test?
This prenatal test (also called the NT or nuchal fold scan) can help your healthcare practitioner assess your baby's risk of having Down syndrome (DS) and some other chromosomal abnormalities as well as major congenital heart problems._


----------



## Gabrielle

Oh thanks lea. Ummmmm we dont do that here. We just do blood work to look for those problems and then if they have concern they may do an ultrasound. But we do have a scan at 20weeks and its a general anatomy check and all.

YES YES rhonda....show us!!!!!!:)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I had a c-section with Brayden, he was too big to come out vaginally, he got stuck in my pelvis.

ok girls but you've been forewarned! :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







41weeks.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## srm0421

I don't think you look scary big, you look well proportioned, did you see the picture of Katie Holmes when she was due? Her bump looked so fake at this angle but I think you look good.
 



Attached Files:







katie-holmes-wedding-ring111.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 14


----------



## HatterasSarah

Holy crud! You were pretty big Rhonda!! 
Gabby, Rhonda is from the US! Maybe they just do things differently in different areas?? They did they NT scan on me at 19 weeks. 
I'll post my 37 week picture...
 



Attached Files:







BellyPic3.JPG
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## LadyBee

Busy Ladies!!! Holy Moly... :)
I'm loving the look at your bellies! I often sit and look through belly pics. I picture myself looking like my sister if/when I ever get pregnant. She's a bit thicker than me but we have a similar body build.
I'm so glad to hear that Jenna is ok! Thank you for the update Gab.
Everyone else, sounds like you're all doing pretty good, sick, tired, or otherwise...haha.
I'm feeling a bit better...thanks ladies! :hugs: I did enjoy the baby shower, and Sarah you're right, they're going to be happy for me and all that stuff too...:)
:hug:


----------



## ambergeeni_87

Hi everyone I'm new to this website so I wanted to Introduce myself my name is Amber! but I had a question is having a matallic taste in your mouth a sign of pregnancy I heard it was but for a couple days now I have had that taste in my mouth and I have been having some other symptoms of pregnacy but it is still too soon to tell!


----------



## chocolatecat

Morning girls. I've looked through what I've missed. sorry you're sick Sarah, glad you're doing better Jenna. 
All those lovely bumps! Thanks so much for sharing - they're great!

Bad news for me - the witch seems to have arrived. :( We're pretty upset. I don't mind that I'm not pregnant, well I do, but my big worry is that my LP seems to be 10 days :( Which I'm really worried about. 
Here's a run down of what's been happening, I'm also going to post it on the main board too so hopefully some of you have some advice.
Mirena coil removed 
Period 2 weeks later
cycle 23 days
cycle 23 days 
cycle 25 days 
cycle 31 days
and now cycle 23 days
My period normally starts with very light brown spotting for 3 days before full flow, I take full flow to be the first proper day. This month there's been no light flow and it's very red. There's only been a bit so far, but 2 wipes worth. I'm only 10 dpo!!! I'm really upset about the length of my LP! I really thought the short cycles were the odd ones and last month's long cycle would be how it would be for now.
not sure what to think now - looks like it's going to be hard to get a sticky bean.
going to keep myself busy and carry on with the decorating, me and OH are off today, so going to finish painting the spare room then put some clouds on it. I'll show you pics if it works out well!!
hugs to you all!


----------



## Nlytin

Rhonda that is a big belly. Now I know you were ready for Brayden to make his way into the world.

Sara, you are right Katie Holme's belly looks super fake.

Sarah, that's a nice belly shot.

Caroline, Sorry the witch is on her way. Have you talked to your doctor about making it longer, if possible.

Hello Amber, how long before you can test?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thank you Sara and Sarah for making me feel like less of a whale, its good to know I'm not the only one that gets gianormous, if anything I should be happy to be so big, it means I'll have a very healthy baby, right? Sarah we have the same washer and dryer! LOL How far along were you when you gave birth to Michael?

Caroline, so sorry the wicked :witch: found you hun! :cry: Just because you had a short LP this month doesn't mean it wont lengthen, Ashley had the same problem and she's up there now. A good friend of mine just had her mirena coil removed too and she got preg right away so don't loose hope hun! :hugs:

Gabby I too only had bloods drawn with Brayden for my NT screening, but I am with a different doctor this time and they do both bloods and a scan to test, which I liked because I got to see my little :baby: before 20 weeks :) I think every doc office is different and how they test.

So cold here this morning...its been in the negative numbers a lot lately, I would even be happy reaching 20 degrees, and I never thought I'd say that! We're suppose to be getting over a foot of snow tomorrow :sad1: I just want spring to be here already, I've had enough of the cold weather and crap...plus the sooner spring comes the sooner June gets here :D


----------



## LadyBee

Caroline...are you cramping hun? Does it feel like a 'normal' AF to you? Is it possible it's not AF? If I understood correctly you said it went straight to red and it IS or IS NOT a light flow? If it isn't as heavy as normal it could be something else.

Sarah and Rhonda-I love your big bellies, I think they are very different from one another and yes, a good indication of a healthy baby!

:hug:


----------



## HatterasSarah

Thanks girls! I miss my baby belly sometimes haha. 

Rhonda, I was 38 weeks when I gave birth to Michael...and he was 9 lbs 12 oz!! I went in for my 7 week u/s and he was measuring 6w5d, so my dates were correct. Definitely a healthy baby! How far along were you with Brayden?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I was 41 weeks with Brayden (so ready for him to be out of there) and I too had a 9lb baby! Tell me you had Michael via c-section!!! A good friend of mine had an 11lb baby and had her vaginally, my vajayjay hurts just thinking about it!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Lol you girls bellies are so beautiful. IF only i could get that far along to have a nice big belly.:( 

Owen was only 5weeks early and he was 7lbs...so my babies would be HUGE if they made it all the way as well. Gavin of course was 10weeks early so just a lil tiny one. 
Sarah you had a c section correct?

Caroline.sorry it seems as the witch is on her way! Dont give up hun. And 10 for an lp isnt too bad. If you can talk to your doctor and you could start taking progestrone. :)

Mel~Awe it makes me smile knowing that your doing good. I think about you alot and you are in my prayers!:) 

Jenna~good luck at your scan. I'm sure your bean is just fine!!!:)

Mstwiggy.......WHERE are you!!! I'm worried about you. How are you and bean doing?

Sara~Are you feeling any better today? 

Well last night i ate alittle bit of supper and about 15mins later i was puking SOOOOO bad. ANd i was choking b/c the food hadnt digested yet so it was still chunky. I couldnt breathe. it was the worst! I really have alot of tummy issues this time around its really annoying. Also have this extreme annoying pain in my upper abdomen....like inbetween my ribs under my sternum? It feels like something is stuck there and its hard to breathe.....???

Also had some light red blood last night after puking...but i think it was just do to all the puking i did. ? I didnt end up calling the doctor yesterday but thinking about it today. So far i only have pink this am.


----------



## srm0421

LOL, yeah Sebastian got stuck and he was 6 lbs 14 oz, I don't think I could naturally have a bigger baby, had to get cut to have Sebastian, besides I do not think I could carry an 11 lb baby. I went for my scans and Sebastian measured ahead from the beginning but then ran out of room to grow I guess but he was healthy, never left my side, he did drop his temp once but I just had to strip him and put him on my chest.


----------



## srm0421

Caroline- I would talk to your dr about your LP if it is 10 DPO again next month, hopefully it was just a fluke month for you, or it stops all together, that would be great.

Gabs, I think you should call the dr, I am sure it is nothing but I know there is something they can give you to not throw up or at least that bad, I am so sorry you are having even more of a problem now, dang little girls already start off bitchy :rofl: Hope you feel better and the bleeding stops, I am glad that you are staying calm about it all, last thing you need is to stress yourself out too.


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks sara. Yeah i might...but they have given me everything they can for nausea. The thing is I'm not nausea ALL the time..its more like pain..you know? 

Also girls...okay so i NEVER get pimples and didnt with the boys..and i get a new one everyday! I HATE it and they are soooo ugly. This better be a girl!:)


----------



## srm0421

They say that girls cause more achne and take their mother's good looks so I really really hope this is a little girl for you Gabs, though I know you would appreciate a health boy or girl more than anything.


----------



## Gabrielle

Lol I should post the new pimple everyday that i get! haha. Today its on my nose. Yesterday it was on my cheek. the day before...on my chin! GRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Jai_Jai

hello ladies!! sorry i have been MIA for a while jst trying to relax and keep away from bnb :rofl: sooo hard tho, I have tried to read ur stuff - 7pages while i have been gone!! phew!! I am sorry if i have missed stuff or anything....maybe someone or u could jst do oa lil update for me?

Sara - ur poorly?? I think...sorry to hear that babe hope u feel better, love ur belly pic and hope u feel better!! any news on :af: or DR?

Sarah - Michael ill? sorry darling is he anyh better? whats happening with ur corgie? also what doppler do u have i am thinkng of getting one

Gabs - soooo sorry ur so poorly!!! u could have pulled a muscle under ur ribs i have done that before an it makes u in pain and feel breathless - oh and the pimples?? sooooooo with u there hun, I get at least one new one everyday and I have NEVER EVER EVER in my life suffered from spots - I have perfect lush skin normally everyone hated me for it at school :rofl: now its come back to bite me in the arse!!

Caroline - sorry :witch: arrived - what has ur lp been in ur previous cycles do u know? jst see how it is next month and go from there!!!

Rhonda - I love ur beautiful belly keep growing!!!! :dance:

MT - has :witch: gone now??

well as for me, what an amaaazing day!! I saw my little baby, attached to me with the placenta, bubs waved at us wriggled about and waved again, the heart is beating and everything in her words looks perfect!! I asked about piccy and hb and they dnt print them or measure as dnt have facilities there cos its an emergency scanning centre and only there to see bubs is ok, but in a couple weeks I will have my normal scan and can get lots of different pics then :wohoo: you know I was so happy :yipee: and so overwhelmed I :cry: with joy, it was the best feeling in the entire world to see my little baby waving and i honestly can say i have never been happier!
There was no obvious reason for my bleed and she believes it was jst left over blood trying to get out as it was around the same time as my period would have been......baby is a little smaller than my dates, so we have a new date :D but I think that prob jst a little bubs as all of us in our familes have been little!!! I just cannot get over what a magical feeling that was!!! she waved at us - was just perfect!! :wohoo:


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe Jenna!!! You brought tears to my eyes!!! Thats amazing and I'm so happy baby(not bean anymore) is okay!! I knew she would be!:) So happy for you!!!:)

I too have GREAT skin nomrally, so soft, clear and nice!:) Hubby even said last night...get away with all your pimples and dry skin. haha brat!


----------



## Gabrielle

Whats your new date hun? We must be due the same day now???!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: how ruuuuude!! its so annoying isnt it??? its the thing ppl most comment on and i noticed in ur pics u have lovely skin too!! at least we are the same :D I am 9w4d so we are sooooo close now :wohoo: oh and its Fri 28th Aug now


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe wow! I'm 9weeks 2days! hehe. Thats so cool. I'll probly have my baby early july though. but still. Our little girls are growing the same everyday!:)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh yes I am with you girls and all the pimples! Grrrr!! Thought I was getting better as they seemed to have stopped for a week but got 2 new ones this AM...:dohh: Its a battle we just can't win! What are you girls using to wash your face? I freaked a little when I read the ingredients of my face wash (clean and clear deep action cream cleanser) as it had Salicylic Acid in it which is a big no no when your prego. I stopped using it immediately. I don't know what to use now, the noxema product that I liked they stopped making and that is the only thing that kept my skin clear. I can't use soap as it gives me loads of pimples...just wonder what everyone else is using?


----------



## Gabrielle

Rhonda~ I dont use anything!!! I never have. I think once in my life i've tried something to see and i actually got a rash and pimples. I have very delicate skin. I dont even use soap on my face! All i do is let the shower run on my face and i put face lotion on everyday. Lol i know i'm werid. I actually thought last night to try and use hubbies stuff on my face but i was too scared it would make it worse!?


----------



## LadyBee

Wow with all the perfect skin turned for the worse! I wish I had perfect skin...sheesh.
AF has gone officially...YAY!
I recommend using Purpose wash. I have sensitive skin also and it seems to be pretty good if you must use soap. 
I have to get back to work, busy busy day!!!
huge :hug: lovelies!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabrielle said:


> Rhonda~ I dont use anything!!! I never have. I think once in my life i've tried something to see and i actually got a rash and pimples. I have very delicate skin. I dont even use soap on my face! All i do is let the shower run on my face and i put face lotion on everyday. Lol i know i'm werid. I actually thought last night to try and use hubbies stuff on my face but i was too scared it would make it worse!?

Gabby do you wear makeup at all??? I have to remove that stuff some how!


----------



## Jai_Jai

i use clean and clear morning burst facial scrub but i never used to!! I never used anything either except for baby wipes!! so i might just go back to that as it worked!!! xxxx


----------



## HatterasSarah

Jenna, I'm so happy that things are fine! I know I've already told you, but I wanted to reiterate it!! The Corgi ended up having 1 dewclaw and couldn't have puppies...and I was not going to buy a $1300 dog that had things wrong with it (even though she was precious as heck).

Yeah, I had to have a c/s. My doc checked my cervix at 38 weeks and i was 25% effaced and was not dialated at all....so he said "well, I'm not going to induce you, because you'll just end up with a c/s...so either you can wait to go into labor naturally or you can have a c/s in 2 days....so, we opted for the c/s. He told me he thought I would go to 41+ weeks if I waited, in which case I'd have had a 12 lb baby!!


----------



## Gabrielle

I wear um blush, and eye stuff but thats it. and by three hours later its like already off. haha


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls. Well i called the ob nurse and told her what i was experiencing with the whole spotting pink, then blood when vomiting and now pink. I told her I wasnt too concerned and I figured it was probably from the vomiting and that was it. So She called me back and said she talked to my doctors PA (dont know where my doc is? WTF) And she wants me to go for an ultrasound today. Shes calling to see where i can get in and then i have to go.

Grrrrr I didnt want to have to try and get a sitter and borrow a car! My mother in law will do it but i hate bugging her! lol Hubby took my car b/c he was running late and didnt have time to use it and he has a work truck so i cant fit me n the kids in there.

So just waiting for a time to go in.


----------



## LadyBee

Gab-hope you get some answers. I don't think it's a big worry though, all seems ok doesn't it?


----------



## Gabrielle

No I'm really not too worried. But my ob nurse seems to be? I'm so high risk so they tend to freak anytime i call with a problem! haha


----------



## Gabrielle

I've had some blood drip into the toliet but thats about it. I do have cramps but i've had them for awhile now.

They made an appt for an hour from now but of course i dont have a sitter or a car equipped for me and the boys! Darn hubby lol. I will have to tell them i can't go till later.


----------



## Jai_Jai

awww Gabs hope all gets sorted soon FX for u and lil bubs xx


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks.....hopefully I'll go and have a GREAT scan like you did! Its at 530pm tonight So in 4hours.


----------



## Jai_Jai

aaaaaaaah amazing!!! you will i bet :friends: we are the same!! is hubby able to go too?

let me know ok? Text me as I prob wont get to see your response on here as prob be in bed watching a film by then :dance: :dust:


----------



## Gabrielle

Oh sure i will text you! No hes got a class thing he is teaching at 6pm so not able to come with it. He's kinda upset b/c he hates having me go incase it could potentially be not good news. Its ok...i KNOW bean is ok!


----------



## Gabrielle

So Jenna...your baby waved? I forget how they look at this stage? I didnt think they were that big yet...? I'm kinda excitied to see bean now.


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh i can understand that but also pooo cos if its good :dance: whihch we both no it will be he might miss oout on a =;


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh it waved :D was amaaaaazing!!! no not huge but they have everything arms and legs and she zoomed in..........it wasnt bubs hand waving but the whole arm :D


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe. I member now lol. You forget quickly. But wow its going to be a change from two weeks ago thats for sure. Yeah also good. But you have to realize this is our thrid and of course MEN arent NEARLY excitied the 3rd time around. hehe unless its his Daddy's girl!!:)


----------



## LadyBee

Gabs, FX for a wave from LO to you sweetheart! I'll check up on you later!
Jenna, I'm of course thinking its awesome you got such a wonderful view of your LO! 

Gotta keep busy. :laundry::dishes:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Jenna I use the same facewash, too funny! We really are 2 peas in a pod :rofl: I've only been using it for a week so not sure if I like it yet or not.

Gabby gosh hun I hope your ok, but yay you get to see your :baby: that is always so much fun!!! I can't wait for mine next week!!!!!! GL with your scan and let us know how it goes. I'll be thinking about ya! :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: oh my god this just gets freakier and freakier we are too alike everything is the same I am just an English Rhonda!!! 

do u have a middle name?? mihht be the same hahaha and we are both Mc's now :D


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl: an English Rhonda...that sounds like something to eat...Mmmmm don't get me started with food!!! Of course I have a middle name, its Lynn :D


----------



## Jai_Jai

well we both have L's mine is Lucy!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks Rhonda! I wasn't nervous untill i spoke to the nurse and she got me all concerned! GRRRR

Hey.....My middle name is Lynn!:) hehe


----------



## Gabrielle

I just dealt with a screaming baby for about almost two hours~ Ah it was terrible. I first tired to put him down for a nap and he screamed for 30mins so i got him up and played with him but he still was crying......So i thought he was hungry, i tried to feed him but that didnt work. grrrrr I ended up holding him and rocking him and rubbing his tummy and he fell asleep! THANK GOD. But i moved him and he awoke again haha but now hes sleeping peacefully!:) And MR. Owen is fighting nap time as well! Now its 4pm and of course he fell asleep! Ah he will be up late! They both have to get up and leave at 6am tomorrow to go to grandmas...what a fun day she will have. hehe:)


----------



## Gabrielle

Wheres Ms. Twiggy?? I'm really worried about her girls...? I hope her and bean are ok? Noone has her number or facebook eh?


----------



## Jai_Jai

:shrug: :nope:..........i was just thinking that :shock: i hope they are ok.......


----------



## srm0421

I have not heard from her nor do I have any other way of contacting her. I am worried about her too. Hope she is just resting. I know how you feel about having a kid take a late nap and not going to bed until late at night, at least Grandma will have them. LOL. Don't let the nurse get you worried dear, they are just taking precautions. You know nothing is wrong this is just an excuse for you to see your baby and they will tell you everything is good.


----------



## Gabrielle

Okay Girls I'm back. Good news first. Bean was SO adorable and was waving and moving all around!:) Her heartbeat was 180bpm!!! Crazy girl!:cloud9::happydance:

Now the bad news.....I have two serious things going on. First of all I have what is called Placenta Previa. My placenta is covering my whole entire cervix which isnt good. The good thing about this is it USUALLY moves up! I had it with Gavin and it moved up at about 23 weeks. 
The other issue is that I have a placental bleed as well. :cry: There are quite a few broken blood vessels that are bleeding out of the placenta. There is nothing they can do to stop this and we have to HOPE/PRAY that it heals on its own. My ob called me before i could even leave and told me that she thinks it shall heal on its own.:) 

But.......This means NO lifting, intercourse, and mondified bedrest! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR I'm only 9weeks and its starts already. I not only on restrictions till the bleed heals but also till the previa is gone!So it will be awhile. 

So all we can do is wait it out and I follow the rules and take it very easy. She said baby looks great at this point but has a 50/50 percent chance of surviving. :cry: 
We dont know the cause but it could be b/c I fell last week, or because of all the vomiting i'm doing?? 
I have to get scans every week now and if the bleeding ever gets worse to go in asap!!!

Thanks for being here girls and right now i need you. I'm doing ok actually and I know its all in God's hands. :hug::hug:
 



Attached Files:







Baby 9weeks!).jpg
File size: 87.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## srm0421

I wrote to you on FB but just want to remind you what I said, Your little girl will be ok, i have faith that everything will be ok, It sucks to be on bed rest esp with two little boys who I am sure can be rambunctious at times. Now you know what the bleeding is from and hopefully the placenta will move and heal its self.


----------



## LadyBee

Gab...oh sweetheart you have such a good view of this! I agree with you that it's not really in your hands and you just have to listen and be a good girl on the modified bedrest. I have faith too that this will resolve itself and you will get your healthy little girl!! :hug:


----------



## chocolatecat

Honey, I'm sorry your little girl is giving you grief! Girls make you worry - it's a taste of things to come. She'll be just fine. Enjoy a few good books in bed (try the twilight series...) I guess Grandma will have to help out more! Hugs to you.

So not fair I've got loads of spots and I'm not PG:hissy: 
You can use savlon or witch hazel to help clear them when they arrive.

It's kind of brown and a bit clotty today - there wasn't anymore yesterday, but I guess this monring's gunk rules me out, despite a temp rise. boooo
Will not worry too much about LP till I've had another short one...but I did go and get 100mg Vit B and a B complex to try. I'm kind of one of those people who'll do everything I can all at once!

Hope you have a good day girls.

MrsTwiggy?? hope you're alright xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

:aww: Gabs I am sorry that u received some bad news, but as long as u listen to ur DR's and dont do any naughty things I believe things will be ok. Sara is right girls always make u worry she is jst starting early and with the previa - u said it urself u had it with Gavin so it should be fine xxx :hugs: always here for u ok


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks girls. Well after my internal scan I was actually bleeding bad....like i woke up at 1230am to blood all over my pants.:(:(:(! I was freaking out and woke hubby up and he said lets get to the ER now! So we went to the local hospital(not mine) and told them what was going on and everything. When i got there i was only bleeding alittle so I was okay. THey did another scan and of course there she was beating away! (thank god! ) But they obviously don't have the other ultrasound pictures that my hopsital did so they couldnt compare. They did say that there are indeed many blood vessles broken in the placenta(duhh!) And they only gave baby a 40percent chance...wtf? I hate this hospital!! Anyways they said that a scan shouldnt cause so much bleeding but since my placenta is attached to the cervix thats really causing all the bleeding and the scan irratatied it. They said it looks like it has almost attached itself to my cervix.!!!! WHAT??? 
Well anyways I stopped bleeding and they said that i NEED to stop taking my blood thinning medication while all this bleeding is going on b/c my hemoglobin was only 9.2 which is low. Soooooooooooo they called my ob so i could talk with her. 

I have stopped my shots that i do twice a day for now and I'm just taking aspirin instead. I can't be off totally antigulants because I've had a PE and Septic Pelvic Thrombophlebits. So the scoop is to hang in there and just to wait and see. My doctor seems alittle more worried but said don't give up your babies are strong and always make it through anything! CRY

I hope shes right....and please girls pray for my bean. Sorry I'm kinda a mess, been up all night and just got home....alot going on.

As far as Ms Twiggy goes...she emailed me!!!:) Her and bean are doing great! her bleeding has stopped and she has an appt on saturday(werid? lol) anyways. She said her sister in law banned her from the computer!!!!! B/c she says the radiation..hehe. So Lyiana is listening to her and just staying away. She says hi to you all and to give you girls her love! :) HUGS


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabby its a girl!!!!!!! :yipee: I told you hun, wow 180 bpm that's a nice healthy strong heart beat hun! Yay I am so happy your baby is ok!!! I'm sorry to hear about placenta previa, I don't know much about that but I have heard of it and lots of girls get it and go on to have healthy babies, so don't stress about it sweetie, sorry that your on bedrest again, that must be so tough with 2 kiddos, make sure dh helps you a lot, and follow your doctors advise so you get your little girl in Aug/Sept. You baby is so cute and I'm jealous you'll get to see your baby every week! love you hun and glad everything is well with baby, take care of yourself, we're all here for you, hope you know that. :hugs:

well we are expecting a blizzard here today, up to 2 ft of snow :hissy: so I think I'm going to stay home today where its safe!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabby we must have posted at the same time, oh hunny, I am so sorry for your scare, I can't even begin to imagine! I'm glad the bleeding has stopped now, but please please stay in bed today and take it easy, I am so worried for you, I'll say lots and lots of prayers for you and your baby! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

Gab, I will definately be sending good thoughts your way. I'm also very worried about you. It's good that this baby is already so strong! Doctors/nurses tend to give the worst case scenario...so they aren't very encouraging when it comes to stuff like this. I only say this because of what my SIL had to go through with my niece being born at 26 weeks. 
Stay strong honey and please take it easy, get grandma to help!
huge :hug:


----------



## Jai_Jai

ur defo both in my thoughts and prayers :hugs: I am sooo sorry for your scare!!! its really weird I woke up at 4.30am here and couldnt get back to sleep thinking about u, sooo much so that I went and got my phone from downsatirs to see if u text then i had no signal to reply :grr: i got so frustrated, I must've known subconciously something was up!!! JUST REST DO NOTHING ok??? or i will be round :ninja: 
:hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe you girls are so sweet!:) Jenna thanks for making me laugh with your litle I'll be around.....haha:) My hubby dropped the boys off by my mother in law for the day untill he gets home. I just took a nice warm bath and going to try and rest...i'm soooo tired but i cant sleep. I'm so sick to my stomach b/c of this and well because of morning sickness lol! 

With the whole placenta previa thing its really something to be cautious. Your fine as long as you follow the rules and STAY on bedrest! If you dont you will just keep bleeding it gets worse the furthur you get along. Mine resolved with Gavin which was awesome so were hoping around 25weeks or so this one shall move too. The only thing is if the placenta is attaching itself to part of the cervix they will have to give me a cerclage. A stitch to keep the cervix closed b/c of all the pressure and bleeding that will come from the placenta. 

I'm doing ok. I've been through alot worse and I know God knows i can do this. He must really like giving me challenges though........BUT i only will take em if he gave me a girl! haha. :) just kidding but if i'm going through all this AGAIN for the 3rd time...please just bless me with a beautiful daughter and our family can be complete. :) 

My doctor gave me her house number and said to call with any questions. I also will see my perinatologist on Friday to see if he has anything extra to add. 

My family i have to admit isnt that supportive....its like okay why would you get pregnant when you KNOW this stuff happens.....? My hubby came home and was all concerned but at the same time he is just so fustrated. What bothers him is that its going to be summer and I will be on bedrest and also our baby will come at the lastest mid july!!! So bedrest then a NICU stay....its alot and i will miss out on my boys summer. :( I just feel like a terrible mom.

Okay going to shut up now.......! How is everyone today? Love you girls....you all are so awesome to me. Thanks


----------



## Gabrielle

Okay I'm a dork..but i swear when i look at my ultrasound pics i feel ike i'm looking at a little girl. Something about it just makes me think that its a girl. ??? I never felt that way with the other pics. Idk maybe its the way the baby is lying? haha


----------



## Jai_Jai

awww girly :)


----------



## chocolatecat

Gabby - sorry you've been scared again. Please rest! I'm glad MrsTwiggy is ok, that's a relief.

Hugs to you all xxx


----------



## HatterasSarah

Gabby, I'm sorry you started bleeding again girl....but I'm glad that the baby is okay. Please just take it easy...I know you want what is best for your baby, so i know you'll do whatever you can to ensure her safety! 

For all the TTCers, can all you preggos tell us what your BD schedule and/or ttc methods were like during the month you got your BFP? I was thinking it would be fun to hear the different methods you all used! I'm going to start TTC in may, so I'm curious also!!


----------



## Nlytin

Gabs, you and your little girl are in my prayers. Please rest and try not to worry or stress to much. Do what the doctors tell you and just concentrate on bringing her into this world. Like you said God knows you can do this and he will never give you more than you can bear. You are not a bad mom you are taking care of your self and your children so in my book that makes you a great mom!

:hug::hug:


----------



## LadyBee

Gab, yes, rest and relax. You and your little girl will come through this! 

Sarah, that is a fabulous idea, I like it! 

If I ovulate the same cd as last cycle I will be due on November first...this is my new obsession...Nov. 1st, Nov. 1st, Nov. 1st....:rofl: And if by chance that doesn't work then my next due date will be DECEMBER 1st...our anniversary!

:hug:
Hey Caroline...what's going on with your cycle??


----------



## HatterasSarah

Come on!! Don't any of you preggos want to share your TTC secrets?!?!?!??!


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls. Thanks for being here for me. It makes my day alot better. HUGS

Okay Miss sarah..haha. As you know we were fighting really bad the month i got my BFP. I actually didnt know if i was ready to get preggers or not. Of course i still was doing opks here and there but that was it. Since my cycles varied i didnt know when i was going to o. I member getting an ALMOST postive on cd 14ish and I know we bd around then. So then again around cd 21 i took one and it was SUPER dark...so i figured ok i am for sure oing now!!! Well we bd on cd 19 and that was it! I even got up right afterwards and was on top. haha. Well i got a negative blood test at about cd 30 so thought for sure that i o'd late and maybe could be pregnant?? I didnt know. Well xmas eve was my testing date that i had planned no matter what. Xmas eve day came and i took a test. Five days later from the negative blood one. And......WHAM a nice dark BFP!!!

Heres the thing.....i thought i o'd late but according to ultrasound and a 28day cycle i am excactly matching up! So.........i must have o'd on time? I can't tell you what we really bd then but i think it was one here and there haha. Its funny how it works out. other months i was temping, opk's , bding everyday!!!! 
I didnt have any symptoms other then MAJOR cramps and what was werid is i wasnt spotting which i ALWAYS do about 3days before af. Also had a uti/kidney infection and my ma said she knew i was preggers when i had that. haha.

SO dont give up ladies and mabye totally take a break and ta da you could be preggers. I honestly believe you cant do much to get pregnant. Its not in your hands. You make love to your hubby when you two want to and if God has a baby in your plan it will happen. Hang in there all you ttcers and i know how hard it is to just relax! You'll get your babies, you all deserve it! HUGS HUGS HUGS


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: at Sarah's impatience!!!

Well I used OPK's and preseed and :sex: like every day or every other day all the cycles before!!
We moved into our house on 12th Nov and bam 18th Nov :witch: came I was devastated!!! totally gutted as she just wasnt expected :rofl:

So this time with moving and unpacking etc etc I didnt really temp properly or do many OPK's, and we just :sex: when we wanted - wild :sex: :rofl: it was amaaazing!!! I did an OPK and it was pretty dark around when i thought i would OV and DF was too tired to :sex: we had not doen it for a day either so thought we missed it!! I was sooo peeed I refused any :sex: for rest of cycle :rofl: and BAM :bfp:
and according to my scans I am about 4 days behind what I should be so I must have OV'd late so it is sheer chance I got preggers this time round :D :wohoo: just meant to be!!! :yipee:


----------



## Gabrielle

Totally agreed! See girls.....just forget about it and it will happen! Ha.....i know, i know i was one of the worst when ttc. ;)


----------



## Gabrielle

Gosh girls....I'm all alone it ssooo quite without the boys..:( And of course I'm looking at the mess on the floor. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR okay done whinning. hehe


----------



## chocolatecat

Hey Caroline...what's going on with your cycle??[/QUOTE said:

> I don't know!!! :hissy: I guess I just have a short cycle. I've been on BCP or implant or hormonal coil since I was 16, so I've never really known what my proper cycle is. Last month must have been an anomaly and I really do have a 23 days cycle (eek!) It's still spotty, but that's what I've had for 3 days or so before my normal flow for the last few cycles. So not much hope this month - BUT I'm still a little tiny bit hoping I'm wrong and it's implantation. Stupid, stupid, stupid! If only my temp had dropped this morning then I'd know I was out!
> 
> Sorry Sara, we seem to be operating on the complete different end of the spectrum!
> 
> Hugs to you all and your beans xxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

HatterasSarah said:


> Gabby, I'm sorry you started bleeding again girl....but I'm glad that the baby is okay. Please just take it easy...I know you want what is best for your baby, so i know you'll do whatever you can to ensure her safety!
> 
> For all the TTCers, can all you preggos tell us what your BD schedule and/or ttc methods were like during the month you got your BFP? I was thinking it would be fun to hear the different methods you all used! I'm going to start TTC in may, so I'm curious also!!

I copied this from my journal, hope it helps you :)

My cycle started Sept. 20th when the :witch: arrived. 
DH and I :sex: Sept. 30, Oct. 1, 3, 5, 6 and 8th. 
I ovulated very late this cycle, on Oct. 8th

Had implantation cramping on Oct. 15th
Tested on Oct. 18th and got my :bfp: (faint but it was there)
Tested again on Oct. 20th and it was very dark!

Here is a link to my journal if you want to read my day by day symptoms
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/63544-1cre8tivgrls-journal.html


----------



## LadyBee

chocolatecat said:


> Hey Caroline...what's going on with your cycle??[/QUOTE said:
> 
> I don't know!!! :hissy: I guess I just have a short cycle. I've been on BCP or implant or hormonal coil since I was 16, so I've never really known what my proper cycle is. Last month must have been an anomaly and I really do have a 23 days cycle (eek!) It's still spotty, but that's what I've had for 3 days or so before my normal flow for the last few cycles. So not much hope this month - BUT I'm still a little tiny bit hoping I'm wrong and it's implantation. Stupid, stupid, stupid! If only my temp had dropped this morning then I'd know I was out!
> 
> Sorry Sara, we seem to be operating on the complete different end of the spectrum!
> 
> Hugs to you all and your beans xxx
> 
> Sweetie pie...it sounds like implantation to me! Are you cramping? Have you had a super stuffy nose?? :rofl: Any symptoms, even anything unusual? I'm really quite intrigued hun!! I think that your temp dip on 8dpo and before is implantation, and I think the spotting you're having is from that, they say it's usually 2-4 days after implantation that you spot. OOOOH, I am excited!!!
> :hug:
> Gab, I'm so sorry you're stuck horizontal(ish)...I can't imagine. Just keep it up, it will get easier as your bump grows :) You're pregnant, enjoy the being served and all that stuff! ;)Click to expand...


----------



## Gabrielle

ummmm Caroline! That does look really positive for you! What is your spotting like? is it dripping at all? On the pad? Any cramps....or signs.!!? Ekk i'm excitied for you too.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Caroline I just had a look at your chart and hun that can not be your period, your temp never dropped, I hope MT is right. Maybe your prego and your getting a light flow, that happens to some girls right around the time they would expect to get af as the hormone levels are not high enough yet to stop it completely. Have you tested lately hun? It looks promising!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Rhonda~ you have no idea how excited i am for your scan next week!!!!!!! EEK....by the way.....is this your last baby? Or is there talk about more?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

well that hasn't really been decided...we both said we would wait and see how this one went, with money and all and would decide later on if we wanted a 3rd, so there is talk for one more, I just don't know yet. 1 week from tomorrow girlies....eeeee!!!! I'm actually starting to get nervous, I hope he/she is ok in there, a little poke right now would make me so happy, I wish I had a doppler so I could find the HB that would put me at ease. I can't help but worry when I don't feel anything, and when I went to the docs for my rash they checked the HB and said it was in the 140's which seems really low when its usually up near 160ish...is it normal for it to drop 20 bmp in just a week?? Maybe 140 wasn't acurate as he was having a hard time getting a reading because baby was moving around so much. If she's moving so much why can't I feel her :cry: Sorry girls I just wish next Thursday were tomorrow instead!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

So I'm a paranoid little freak and google is my best/worst friend :rofl: I just googled my madness and came up with this, anterior placenta, anyone heard of it? Or know anyone who's had it? Is it normal?? It could be the reason I am not feeling this baby much at all...here is a picture of it.
 



Attached Files:







19176.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Gabrielle

Rhonda, honey if your really concerned I dont see why a phone call to the doctor couldnt hurt. Do you ever feel the baby move anymore? I know at 20wks once you feel it you should feel it everyday...idk bout if you've felt it should you continue too? and the heartbeat...thats fine sweetie. They tend to be all over the place, depending on position of baby and if you've eaten, their sleeping,moving etc. I wouldnt be worried I'm sure you baby is doing just great hun!!!!:)

But ......give the doc a call....it wouldnt hurt. Some reassurance or answers maybe nice.


----------



## LadyBee

R- I suppose it's pretty normal to have the anterior placenta, it would explain a lot. I haven't heard it in those terms, I don't think, but I do know that it shouldn't cause a threat per se. Is the baby giving you back rubs then? ;) :rofl: I am majorly excited for you to have your appointment. I do hope that if you are that concerned you really should call a nurse at least.

Caroline, Hun you must test! Even if you did and got a :bfn: it could still be *ahem* PREGNANCY...I sure hope we're not harassing you unwantedly...:rofl: Tell us!!! Is this a 'normal' AF???


----------



## Gabrielle

Girls I'm soooooo bored. Gavin is sleeping, hubby is snowmobling, and Owen BEGGED to stay at Grandma's.......and NONE of you are around.

What am i going to do with myself...i dont have any good books to read and i HATE tv! lol


----------



## Gabrielle

And of course noone is ever in chat around here anymore!


----------



## HatterasSarah

Rhonda, my friend Holly (on my pregnancy website) had an anterior placenta. She didn't feel Callie (her baby) until waaaaaay later in her pregnancy!! I dont think it's bad, but she definitely was worried like you are. I wish I didnt plan on TTC in may, cause I would definitely send you my doppler to use!


----------



## srm0421

Hey girls sorry I was not on all day like I usually am. :rofl: Gabby, sorry for the scare but glad things are still looking good. Sorry you were bored and the one day I am not here you want someone to talk to. I was at my moms and need to finish some homework but just wanted to drop a line. Glad Mrs. Twiggy is good and bean is good too. LOL about the radiation. I am still stuffed up and tired but did not get a temp this morning since I pretty much have given up on it I am not really obsessed with temping now, next cycle is a different story though. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## msTwiggy

HI EVERYONE!!!! 

ok everybody's at work so i've sneaked online quietly just to drop you girls a little hello!! gosh i've missed all of you!!

i'm still taking time to catch up on all that i've missed (which is a lot!!!), but just wanted to say thanks to all your well wishes and your kind concerns *hugs*

it's crazy about the whole "radiation" thing, my SIL can be quite impossible at times *roll eyes* but at least she cares enough to make me sit and do absolutely nothing so i guess i can live with it.

i skimmed through and i think there's been some scares with some of you (still trying to catch up as fast as i can), but i hope everything's getting better and healing as it should! :hugs:

I laughed at Sarah's impatience on getting replies, so anyway, Sarah, what i did different the month i got my BFP was I ditched temping and PreSeed but just used OPKs right after :witch: left. Then, the hubby and I had what we called "Hamster week", if you get what i mean :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: andsure enough, 2 weeks later, we got our beautiful BFP :happydance:

Ok i've gotta be off before someone catches me online and starts nagging :rofl:

i miss you girls!! can't wait till my appt, and to get everything back to normal so i can go on BNB everyday again like always, teeheehehee

:hug: and lots of love to all of you


----------



## chocolatecat

Hi msTwiggy - lovely to see you :hi:

Oh girls you're getting me all excited! I'm SURE I'm out (only i'm not because you've got me all excited!!! grrr!). My temp was super high this morning - 37C! So I tested again right away thinking it must be wrong, then it dropped to 36.5C so I tested AGAIN and got 36.75C!!! Stupid thermometer/body!! BUT I did have a couple of glasses of wine last night (thinking I was out, so maybe that affected my temp??)

It's still not full flow, but there's brown stuff on the tissue every time I wipe (or poke!) and it does have small 'bits' in it (TMI - sorry) but no more red stuff. But this is exactly how my last AF started so it must be that. Oh why won't my temp drop and give me some peace... :help:

Ok, I admit, :blush: after the high temp I wanted to test this morning, but only had a FRER which I wasn't wasting so I used a OPK (stupid) - I got a faint line...if it was super strong I might have used the FRER but it wasn't...but again I've had 2 cycles where I didn't get any lines on OPKs even at ovulation...so what does it all mean?? :hissy:

I guess we'll have to see what tomorrow brings!

Hope you're feeling better today Gabby, stay horizontal for us honey. xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

it could mean a positive preg hun....only cos a couple of weeks after i got myh :bfp: i peeed on an OPK and a HPT and the HPT was the DARKEST EVER EVER and the OPK was soooo faint - did the OPK as an experiment cos me and a few girls were talking about it, HCG can be picked up on a OPK so I think tomo am u should use ur FRER :dance:


----------



## LadyBee

Whooo hoo! So glad to hear from you MsTwiggy! You sound like you're doing very well! Miss you!

Oh my Caroline...I think you're preggo!! I have been pretty right about these things with my past cycle buddies, and I'm pretty sure that this might just be it for you! Oh I can't wait for you to use the FRER. 

You ask what does it all mean...darlin' it means you're preg!!! :hug:
Oh, and the wine could have done it, I had martini's last night and mine is really high today.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Good morning girls :D I'm back to work today and ready for the madness to begin, we lucked out yesterday and only got about 10" of snow, not the 2ft they had predicted so I was happy but it still looks like a tons since last week we got 16", I'll have to take a pic of my yard so you girls without the crappy white stuff can enjoy it. :rofl: I WANT SPRING!!!!! another month and a half and it should start to arrive, sigh. Sorry I wasn't on FB last night Jenna I wasn't at work so I wasn't online at my reg times...didn't mean to scare you, I am A-OK! I'm trying not to worry to much that I'm not feeling the baby, I think if something were wrong I would know right? Like I'd be cramping or spotting and I'm not so I'll hold out till next week. 1 week from today, :happydance: super excited!!!!! Sorry I wasn't online when you were bored Gabby, I can't imagine being on bed rest, I go non-stop at home, and the 3 weeks I have to be on bed rest after my c-section kill me! I just don't like lying around, so I feel for you hun!! Wish I lived closer I'd come over and visit with ya! :hugs:

Liyana glad your doing well hun, tell your SIL you can not get radiation from the computer!!! Look at all the prego BNB girls that are on it all day long. Ask your doc if you want to shut up SIL, I'm just guessing but has she ever been pregnant? Probably not :)

Sarah thanks for saying you'd let me use your doppler hun, your such a sweetie! I'm looking at them on ebay but hubby doesn't want me to get one :hissy:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:yipee: Rhonda!! :wohoo: you are here!!!! I am glad yhou are ok and that u have relaxed I am soo pleased!! I know all is ok!! I want to get a doppler too, apparently the hibebe ones are good but very expensive and the angelsounds dnt always work for everyone so if anyone knows of a gd one i'd be interested too!! 

I had an interview today for a great job and its well paid, they loved me and said i gave a great interview and answered questions well and that I seem very friendly and like the kind of person that people would get along easily with, veryh good i/view BUT I was the first and i saw the lady after me and she was much older so that may not go in my favour at all......idk its jst annoying that i dnt get any of the luck :cry: pray for me ladies and keep EVERYTHING crossed at all times until I find out (except u TTCers, I will allow u to temporarily open ur legs for some baby :sex:) :rofl:

oh and i looked very pregnant today without my suit jacket on todahy so when they asked if i wanted to take it off cos it can get warm i was like NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :rofl:


----------



## LadyBee

:rofl: at Jenna not wanting them to know she's preggo...:rofl: FX for you!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: I know but I would not have a hope in hell of getting it otherwise :sad2:


----------



## chocolatecat

Fingers crossed for you Jenna, it's great that you've got lots of interviews, I think that's a great sign you'll get one. it took Nick months and he only had the one interview! 

I'm still spotting....I'm not PG (but thanks for keeping my hope high). My cramps have been on and off, but I've had loads this month anyway. I feel like AF is here. If i wasn't temping I'd think she was here. I think this might be a case of too much information causing problems!!

How you doing today Gabby?
Glad you're ok Rhonda - wish we had some snow it's just cold and damp here. :( 

But on the plus side I have got a cute new haircut!


----------



## Jai_Jai

thaanks caroline! that makes me feel better!!

awwww poor u and we make it worse bhy building ur hopes up sorry :blush:

aaah a new haircut - post a piccy? xxx


----------



## chocolatecat

Don't worry, I don't mind having my hopes up, it make the day more interesting!
Here you go. Old hair and new hair. It's not the nicest picture, I really should wear more makeup to work...I really should do more work!

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=209686&l=a666e&id=501630021


----------



## Jai_Jai

I love it - it looks lovely :D

I have added u on FB now :D - no one knows I am preg tho so no mentioning it on my profile pls :rofl: thaaaaanks :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Cute cut Caroline! It always makes me feel like a new person too when I get my hair cut, even if its just a trim :rofl: which I need very badly but my hair has been so yucky and awful during this preg that I think I will wait till my birthday before I do anything with it.

Girls I think I felt my LO :happydance: ...it felt like little bubbles popping and it wasn't gas so it had to be baby...I think, so yay!! That made my day and made me feel a little better, at least it will get me to next week! I hope its not another 2 weeks before I feel the next one, this baby is sooooo different than Brayden already. I just can't get over it!

Jenna I'm so glad to hear your interview went well, I had to laugh when you said you didn't want to take off your jacket :rofl: that would have been me too, although right now you can tell with or without a jacket on me :dohh: My fingers and toes are crossed for you hun, hope you get it, when do you think you would hear???


----------



## chocolatecat

Thanks guys! I like it. But I don't like this tshirt and top combination, it looks a bit 'nun-esque'! 

Sorry Jenna, I didn't see your reply on here before the FB one - which is why i repeated what you just said to me! no baby talk on public FB!! he he

When are you going to tell?


----------



## Jai_Jai

well i would tell, i mean my mum dad bro sis and my closest friends all know and you guys :D but Jos wanhts to wait until 12 wks til he tells his family and i know how they are gonna react, and i am not looking forward to telling my Nan cos she will react bad!!! she still thinks i am like 12 or somethin, Jos is 22 and his family believe I pushed him into marraige house and now babies :grr: actually all his idea his mum is jst intolerable which breaks my heart cos i get on with everyhone but shes so sarcastic to me and his sister is very similar ive done nothing but be nice to him be there for hihm and do everything for him and love him and i always get it in the neck that i am pushing him around blah blah blah and i know thats why he talks to me like shit and expects so much sometimes cos of them........:rofl: what a rant sorry but it gets me so down :cry: i should be totally over the moon about it all but im petrified of how they will react and i know i shouldnt be but they make me feel like a 5yr old about to tell them a broke their £100,000 china dog or something..........:grr:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: so after our 12 week scanis when everyone will know :rofl:


----------



## LadyBee

Caroline, ADORABLE! I love it. And yes, I'm also sorry for instigating a big 'hopes up' party...:) I still will secretly keep my hopes up because I still think I'm right.......:rofl:

Jenna, I am sorry about your OH's family. You should be able to be elated at this news, and it's not like you broke an expensive keepsake...you're going to give them an incredible gift, a new grandbaby! I wish they were nicer. We all have this sort of crap don't we? Well I hope they can share the joy with you two and not be ...dumb.

R-I am so happy you felt your baby girl! I wasn't worried really, I know she's going to be perfect and I can't wait to see her!!! (if this is a boy, have we all marred him for life by calling him a girl for so long? :rofl: )

I worked really hard yesterday and today I'm taking it a little easier, at least for now. I am at work but I have some stuff to get to. Signing off for now...:hug: everyone!


----------



## Jai_Jai

MT - ur right, who cares wat they think i AM over the moon and loving it all the only thing i dnt like is the secrets :(

:rofl: at if R's bubs is a boy bless it, I think I am having a boy - I have boy feelings now :)

gd grl for wrkin hard xxx :hugs: for you too xxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl: at MT no no, everyone and I mean everyone except me thought Brayden was a girl, even after the ultrasound my friends still didn't believe it and he is all boy!! Everyone thinks this one is a girl too so maybe it really will be another boy. I'll be in total shock if it is but I love my lil man so another wouldn't be bad. I actually saw the cutest little boy this morning and for .5 seconds made me wish this one was a boy, then I went back to my happy girl thoughts, lol it could be either or I know, just because a lot of my signs have been pointing to girl....7 more days...and we will know for sure :D

and Jenna yours is so a little girl, if you had :sex: 3 days before ovulation its not likely that it would be a boy(since the male sperm don't live that long)...unless...did you have the big "O" that night? I have this theory that if you do it kills the girl sperm, its out there, I've read about it and I def believe it. I did with Brayden but did not with this one so I'm testing my own theory!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls,

Another quick little vist from me. 

So sorry to read that so many of you are having a stressful time. 
Gabby I am praying for you and bubs, I am sure the big man upstairs is going to look after you both.

Rhonda, I am glad you felt your little one but at 18 weeks from what I have read you don't have to worry even if it is your second child and that reverse placnenta thing makes sense that you would feel less as well. I can't wait to see your pics next week and hear what you are having. I hope for you it is a girl.

Jenna, so glad your little bean is healthy and waving it is totally awesome to see that. I remember seeing my little one punch and wave, very cool. Sorry your DFs family is such a pain, I am sure they will be excited when you tell them, everyone loves babies.

Liyana, I am glad you have had some bedrest. You must keep it up. I hope you get to see your little one wave at your next visit like Jenna.

Lea, glad that you and bubs are alright.

As for the rest of us TTCcers......what are we going to do...

I am hoping for some good news next Friday so I can join you girls in this next cycle.

Hope it works and we get a :baby:because we are going all in:

Eustrogen, Clomid, Gonal-F Injections, HCG Injection, AI and Progestrone :headspin:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hi Debs!!! How was your little getaway? I bet it was wonderful! I wouldn't normally have worried if I hadn't felt this one at all yet but I have off and on, usually once a week since I was 13 weeks so I went 2 weeks with nothing and started to freak, I just figured by now the movements would be a little more often. And comparing them to Brayden at this same time, he was kicking me like mad every day, it just doesn't make since, but I know every baby is different. I'm just patiently waiting for my scan and for them to tell me everything looks good :D


----------



## srm0421

R- I like your theory, I believe in it too so I try not to have the big O during certain times, it is a lot hard to try not to O than it is to get to O though, for ma at least because I am thinking about not doing it so I think about it more :rofl: I am still sick so I can not stay online long and am sorry that I have not kept up with everyone but will try to later. Glad Mrs. Twiggy is great, Gabs hope you are doing good. Jai-Jai sorry about having to keep it a secret, that sucks. In the end though this is yours and Jos Baby and everyone else can kiss your well you know. :rofl: Caroline, i just added you on FB too. Hey look I caught up with people, Debs- glad you are back.
As for me I am slightly excited because I got sick before I got Pregnant with Sebastian and being sick now I am hoping I get PG within a month or two now. Fingers crossed for me!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

do u know what I am not sure if I did have the big O cos I cant pinpoint the sex but i am pretty sure it wad the random on the floor in front of the fire sex that did it and i defo did not O then........I dont always but a lot of the time i do before eeeek :rofl: i dont mind either way now i jst have a cute little pink outfit that i bought for a friend but forgot to send so its too small :rofl: so I bet I have a boy espesh with boy feelings but I am sure we defo had sex at least 3 days before OV.......xxx


----------



## LadyBee

Caroline...I just saw that you posted on the cats thread. Seriously?? They're licking your hands? Hun, I wish you'd just use the FRER for us and get it over with....:rofl: Hun, I really don't want to get your hopes all in a frenzy, but I think you should test. Just think, God made more FRER tests...you CAN use yours :rofl:. I'm only kidding sweetheart, but I am so excited and hopeful...
I am so sorry if I keep hounding you, but you're not really giving me any evidence of AF having a REAL showing yet :rofl:
:!: :!: :hug: :!: :!:


----------



## srm0421

:rofl: I am hopeful for caroline too and understand her hesitance so I am cautiously wiaitng for someone else to tlak her into it. (Pssst Mel :rofl: ). Either way I am very glad to be a part of this team for all the support and fun we have together, don't know if I am just emotional today too but I feel a little sentimental.


----------



## msTwiggy

hellooo again ladies!

Caroline honey, TEST ALREADY!!! i'm going bonkers and i just know you're going bonkers too!! no pressure though :rofl:

ok, you ladies want to hear something ironic? about half an hour after i posted up telling all of you that' i'm doing ok no bleeding etc, i went to the loo and lo and behold, my body decides to have another leak. there were blood stains again, brown in colour still. i thought of just ignoring it, but i called up my clinic and they told me to come in for a check up "just to be safe". So there i was again, at the clinic for the same darned reason. 

the doctor wasn't sure what caused more bleeding, but she reckon my body was just getting rid of old blood. she checked my little one and the baby's safe and sound, it's even tripled in size compared to last week!!

and i heard the heartbeat again :happydance: it was faster compared to last week.

anyway, here are pictures of last week's u/s and yesterday's u/s. i'm starting to think that these little pictures are like my doctor giving away lollipops to keep the mommies happy, :rofl:

so ever since we found out that I was expecting, DH and I nicknamed our little one Dot. Yesterday, DH asked me "so now that Dot's bigger, can we call it Splat?" :rofl::rofl::rofl: obviously i said NO!!!

Dot doesn't look much like a baby yet, I can't wait to get to the day when I get to see a little wave like Jenna did :blush:
 



Attached Files:







Scan at 6 weeks circle.JPG
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 6









Scan at 7 weeks circle.JPG
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## chocolatecat

MsTwiggy, dot is lovely. I'm getting all teary just looking at her! (and to be fair she is only a dot at the moment, I'm far too hormonal!). I'm glad everything is ok xxx

Thanks for all the support girls, you have no idea what it means to me!

Well I woke up a few times in the night, getting excited to test and take my temp. I didn't get up though and tried not to roll around. Anyway I took my temp at 7 and it was 36.5 - so lower then yesterday :( I went back to sleep and woke up at 8 and temped again and it was 36.75...so pretty much imconclusive on the temps, no big drops.

Went to the loo, got my frer box out and peed in a cup (thinking I'd be able to check the FMU with more tests if it was a faint positive) then checked for blood (sorry for tmi) and there was some black stuff, but more then other days - so I was thinking yeah, AF has come. Then when what the hell, I'll test anyway, the bloody box was empty!!! I can't believe it! I must have thrown a full one away instead of the new one! I can't believe it.

Anyway, pretty certain I'm out and have bad cramps today. I seriously have no other symptoms (apart from the cats acting weird, but they've not done that the last couple of days anyway).

I am going to buy more tests though...just in case for tomorrow :)

anyway, assuming this is AF - what do I take as my first day of my cycle. Obviously earlier in the week i was freaking out because she came on 10dpo and I was worried about a short LP. But that couple of wipes was the only bit of red blood Iv'e seen, since then it's been brown spotting...

I'm being stubborn and not admitting to light flow on FF just yet....I'm so daft!
hugs to you all and thanks for the support! xxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

So I was awoken at 4:20am to a little somebody poking me...I had the biggest smile on my face, and then Brayden started crying in his sleep saying I want my momma, so I got up and he was ok just having a bad dream. But thought it was cute that his baby sister woke me up to go and check on him :rofl:

Liyana Dot is so tiny and cute!! I forget now, you want this to be a boy right? So we will call him a he until we know otherwise! :)

Jenna I wont be on FB tonight as I'm not working a full day today, probably only till 3 or so cause that's when I'll have my 32 hours and they don't want us working more than that :hissy: Oh and your random :sex: in front of the fire place sounds wonderful, it turned me on :rofl:

Caroline it sounds like af hasn't started yet so you don't have a day to mark at CD1 yet. My doctor told me you count the first day you see red blood, which you said you had but it wasn't much and then you've just had brown blood, which is old blood so no af isnt here yet dear. :test:

I feel a lil sick today and just yucky in general. My belly has been upset since I left my house this morning and I don't feel like eating (which is not me at all) I hope I'm not starting to come down with anything!!


----------



## LadyBee

C-I know it isn't really funny, but I did chuckle when you said the box was empty...:) It just figures. I'm not thoroughly convinced it's AF yet though...but maybe in a bit you'll give us the full flow report...at least the red report. I hope not. You're going to have a high temp tomorrow and you'll test and get your :bfp: and your little kitties will be licking you for about 9 months! :rofl:
L-I love your pics! It truely is amazing how these little ones grow so quickly from just a Speck. Which is the name I suggest because it's sort of like Splat but a little more like Dot...:rofl: Some of us know Tigerlady, she spotted after her :bfp: (and before...Caroline...) and her doc suggested a no intercourse policy for a bit until a bit later. It worked for her...and her doctor did say that she could still have sex...:rofl: if you catch the drift...:rofl: Anyway, she's 14 weeks now, healthy little one and it's a BOY! So, my point is maybe :sex: is causing some spotting. But either way, I'm very pleased you got a good report and cute 'lollipop' picture. hehe

Now, I am feeling pretty good but my gums are swollen. I flossed last night and used my prescription mouthwash and I suppose it's just doing its job, but my goodness...how annoying to have these 'bumps' in betwixt my teeth!!! Grr. I have a slight case of gingivitus (eew, I know) and I have to try to keep it away. I'm hoping this goes away soon, I don't know if I can eat!

On the TTC front, I ordered more Preseed and even a couple of OPTest strips. I still have a small amount of PreSeed left, but I want to use a proper amount this month and make my chances that much better. So I'll start using it in a few days. I quite like it actually. TMI-it helps that 'sex smell' not be so prevailent along with being very comfortable stuff in general. I'm feeling pretty good, I guess a bit rejuvenated now. We've had some rain and we needed that, and I generally just feel good. We're having company this weekend until Sunday afternoon, so I must be careful of getting on BnB. I'll check in when I can but after 5:30P today, I might be MIA. :D
:hugs: and Love to you all!


----------



## LadyBee

Rhonda-:rofl: at being turned on. I hope you're not getting sick, that's no good!! I also think it's cute that your DD woke you up to check on you DS. \\:D/ ( I had a bad dream last night too, poor guy.) :hugs: to you!


----------



## chocolatecat

Thaks for all the thoughts - you made me laugh!!! 

It's definitely heavier today...not red yet though...I've 99% given up. but I now have lots of cheap 10muis from home bargains, so if temp is up in the morning I'll be testing. I'll keep you posted.
Have a great friday night girls. MT make the most of your last chance for G and Ts before you get down to the hard work of BDing!


----------



## Nlytin

Debs, Always good to see you on for a pop-up!

R, that was too precious. Wouldn't it be cute if your little girl became protective of Brayden as she got older. It seems she's watching out for him already.

Jenna, In front of the fire sex.....I'm so jealous! Forget OH's family. Don't let them stomp on your joy!

Caroline, If it's AF I wish it would hurry up and show for real so you can move on and if not a least you are still in the running.

Sara, If being sick helped before, I'm sure it could definitely be a good sign.

Liyana, Sorry about the scare, but over the moon that Dot is doing ok and you saw and heard Dot again. 

Nothing much to report over here. Just counting down until my first appointment. TGIF!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

So I'm feeling hurt and a little invisible today, I just went into the kitchen to fax something here at work and the head dog was in there (she's semi-retired so she's hardly ever here) I casually just go "Hi Linda, how are you today" and nothing, she just kept right on reading her paper, totally ignored me. God I hate it here sometimes, its fine if you don't want to like me but god, really, put on a pretend act at least, don't be a bitch. And in my other June Buddies thread here on BNB the girls are ignoring me today too. I just asked if anyone wanted to guess what I was having because its just next week, we did this with a bunch of other girls last week and I guessed on theirs well a bunch of girls have written in there today and not 1 of them said anything to me. :cry: I am real right?? I do exist?

I'm so thankful I have all of you girls, that's why I love you all so much, you make me feel at home, we're like all one big family! :hugs:


----------



## HatterasSarah

Oh my gosh Rhonda!! I'm so sorry that you are feeling so neglected today. It just breaks my heart. You ARE real and you are VERY visible! Furthermore, you are beautiful! 

Hope all is well. I don't have a lot of time today bc we're going shopping...but all of you are in my thoughts!!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls,

Back a bit sooner than I expected. I am just so concerned about Gabby. I hope her and her little bean are okay. I have said a ton of prayers today. She really does deserve to have a happy, healthy uncomplicated preganancy and a healthy little baby at the end.
Gabby sweetie, I hope you aren't on because you are getting the much needed rest your doctor has said you need and that all is okay.

DH is calling me so I have to go but just want to add, Rhonda you are most certainly very real and a very special part of this thread. I am sure your boss was just having an off day and if she knew you like we do she would love you too.

As for the rest of you lovely ladies take care and have a great weekend.

Next week has lots of happy and exciting news for all of us :)


----------



## DebsHopeful

PS: I forgot to mention how much I have loved looking at all of your bellie pics they are all totally beautiful.

I am five foot eight and a half so wonder how I will carry, probably make Rhonda at 41 weeks look like Thumberlina!!!


----------



## srm0421

Debs, glad you could stop by, looking forward to good news from you in the next week.

Rhonda- I am so sorry you feel neglected and invisible, I understand how you feel, i have felt like that on here before but that was before I found you ladies, and V, Ama and TL (when she is on ) now I know that no matter what you gals will post to me and make me feel loved and valued. As for your boss, you said it, she's just a bitch (either that or she is hard of hearing but I like my first assumption better :rofl: ). Some people are just rude because they were not taught how to be a nice person. You are real and have a very cute babybump to boot. P.S. so cute that she woke you up. I can not believe you get to find out (FX she is not stubborn) so soon. 

Mel- How did you know TL is having a boy? When did she find out?


----------



## HatterasSarah

Debs, I'm 5'9"....so you'll probably carry like I did! But I guess the sex of the baby matters too with that =)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

HatterasSarah said:


> Debs, I'm 5'9"....so you'll probably carry like I did! But I guess the sex of the baby matters too with that =)

Oh gosh Sarah I hope you are wrong or else this one is another boy for me! I'm carrying this one exactly the same I did Brayden!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Sara you were right first off...she is a major bitch, and quite rude too. I've never been a fan but I am polite and I will fake a smile and be nice to her, only because she's my boss and if I was rude to her I would most likely get the boot! Not many people here like her, she's a different breed that's for sure.

I have a bad backache again today, I never got them with Brayden, this baby is so different I just can't get over it! Well I am out of here for the weekend, I'm sure I'll pop on once of twice though, I can't leave my girls for too long :hugs: anyone heard from Gabby today? I'm starting to worry, she's on bedrest so she should be able to check BNB...hope everything is ok!


----------



## Jai_Jai

I will text her and let u guhys know how she is getting on and R ur defo not invisible and never could be we love u sooo much!!! this is by far the BEST group of girls on this site and i love u all to pieces i am so happy i have found each and every one of you :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh and i got my 12wk scan appt its on 4th March?? 12wks??? i will be 15!!!!!!!!!! :grr: they say bewteen 10 and 14 do u think i should call them or u reckon they are jst super busy?? :cry: I dont want to wait 5wks to get my picture!!!!!!!


----------



## HatterasSarah

I'm worried about Gabs too R! I hope shes doing okay! Also, I don't think you will necessarily carry your babies differently, I just think some women really think that, and it may be true for some women!! Just not you =)

Jenna, I would considering saying something...because I think they do NT scans and stuff around that time...and if you're 15 weeks, the measurements will be off. Just a thought!


----------



## srm0421

Well girls i just finished my Math test which is pretty much the last thing I had to do for my class. I am officially done with school. OMG I don't know what to do now. :rofl: jai-Jai let us know when you hear from Gabs. 
R- it is a girl!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyBee

srm0421 said:


> Mel- How did you know TL is having a boy? When did she find out?

Hi girls...can't stay on long, but wanted to answer this. TL found out at her 12 week scan...YES 12 WEEK SCAN. The doc was so awe-struck that he had to ask permission to show the scan around the office so people could see that he sexed the baby at only 12 weeks. I keep up with her via email. She's doing great!
:hug:


----------



## srm0421

Thanks that is good to know, I know she does not come one here because of all the horrible scares she was getting in first tri. Hope that she comes back soon though, tell her I miss her.


----------



## srm0421

Jai- Jai- did you hear anything out about gabs?


----------



## Jai_Jai

:sad2: no nothing i am really worried its unlike her not to text me bk :shrug: xxx


----------



## srm0421

Dang it, let us know as soon as you hear something, i am really worried too she is usually on here even on her busy days. Hope and pray everything is ok.


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey Girls......SOO sorry I haven't been around!!! Thanks for all your sweet thoughts and prayers for me and bean.

Bean is doing ok so far......i think?

I've been resting lots b/c of the bleeding but also i have terrible cramps that are so bad. It hurts so bad when i cough or try to walk. I spoke with my doctor and she prescribed some tyenol with codine and told me to take that and see how it helps. Well it doesnt help at all so i dont know what i should do. I dont want to bug them b/c i feel stupid!!!! :( I know cramps are normal but these i NEVER had and they are ALWAYS there day and night! And just way worse when i walk.....? SO idk
But I'm doing ok and just lightly bleeding....

Glad everyone is doing well!!:)

Rhonda ~so excited for your scan.

Sarah~when is af due? Do you think you may be preggers or no?

Sara~Must be glad school is DONE yay!

Caroline.whats your update? I hope you tested with a FRER and got a BFP!:)

Jenna~You really should get the scan sooner....maybe have you doc tell them you need it before 15weeks!!!:)

Lea~how are you feeling? 

Lyiana~Glad your doing well, i know the spotting stinks but glad bean looks great! Just take it easy babe!


----------



## Gabrielle

Jenna...i never got your text hun. Sorry.! I didnt mean to make you girls worry, just am tired, sick, chills, scared.....and when i'm not sleeping i'm trying to do things with the boys. Its just a stressful time right now. :(


----------



## chocolatecat

hi girls, sorry to have been slow coming on, I've got a house full of guys (4 with OH - it smells of boy!). 
My period is definitly here, god it took a while to show up properly! how annoying. I was so excited to test this morning, but there wasn't much point. oh well.

Sorry you're feeling ignored Rhonda, you're a wonderful lovely person, shame on the girls in your pregnancy thread. they don't deserve you.

I'm sorry you're in such pain Gabby, please call the doctor again. 

Yeay! Well done for finishing school Sara. wooo hoo!

Right, back to the boys. Oh is at work so I have to entertain them.

Big hugs xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

omg thank god ur ok!!! dont feel silly to call them i think u should defo call them!!! :hugs:

yeh i think i am gonna ask them to bring it forward at least a week!!!

:hugs: for all xxx


----------



## srm0421

Gabby I am so glad you are ok. I think you should call the dr too, there is not much you can take while PG for pain. I hope these cramps go away soon. 

Caroline- Sorry you think AF is there, I would have gladly taken her for you, hope her stay is short and you get a sticky bean next month. I think you should ask the drs about the spotting, I do not know what is considered normal but just to be sure you know.


----------



## HatterasSarah

GABBY!! Oh my gosh we've been so worried, thank you for updating us! And don't be sorry...you need to be resting rather than coming on here...we're just glad to know that you're still doing okay! I'm sorry that you are in so much pain...I wish the codeine was working for you. Tylenol and codeine thin out your blood (as Im sure you know), so maybe that's why you're still lightly bleeding? My advice is to just drink a lot of water (even though I know you don't like it)...bc it will keep you from coughing and stuff. Regardless, I hope you get to feeling better, and your bean is in my prayers. 

That is just amazing that they can tell the sex of the baby at 12 weeks. I know with boys it's easier, but still...its pretty crazy!! 

Sara, CONGRATS on finishing school hun!! I'm so jealous of you! Are you still BDing just incase you O? If not, have you made any more decisions on what you are going to do regarding provera? I still have pregnancy tests that I still want to send you! Just let me know right when you think you'll need them =). 

Jenna, I think that's a good idea. Maybe get it pushed even closer in...you probably want to see your "bubs" asap!!

Caroline, I'm sorry that :witch: showed up...she really is an evil being. Here's to next month!!

Rhonda, how are you feeling today hun? I hope you are feeling better both emotionally and physically. I still can't believe how much of a witch your boss is! Also, I hope your back is better!!

Debs, you are about to be TTC right??!?!?! I'M SO EXCITED FOR YOU =)=)!!

Mel, you're about to be Oing, aren't you?!??! Make sure you start BD a lot hun!!

As for me, I'm so happy that I am done with winter session. I will be graduating in May and then I will be onto my career! I want to do grad school within the next few years, but will work in the meantime. My hubby has decided he's kinda over working construction...and he's going to take a test to become a firefighter? I mean, it sounds like an amazing job, but it's so random!! He's been working construction for 10 years, it's his "passion" but he says he just wants a break. I support him completely, but its so out of the blue!!
As far as being pregnant, I have no idea if I am! I dont think I'll test unless my period is late. I don't even know when I O'd or anything...I just know I had a drunken night of debauchery and sex and now it's a possibility :rofl: .

Love you girls!!


----------



## srm0421

Sarah, I am still getting in :sex: just in case O miraculously happens and i even threw in a few drunken sex act too to cover all my bases. I forget to add them on FF each time though so a few are missing but the just are there. I was thinking about going to the drs to just get provera since it seems nothing is happening, if I ever get the idea that I might need a test I will get a $ store one first and if I need better confirmation I will figure out a way to get one. Thanks again dear but I think you might just need it soon, when is AF due?


----------



## HatterasSarah

well, I don't really know when AF is due. Last cycle was 29 days, but the two before that were 26 days each. so, my AF is due between thursday and sunday of next week I guess. I have 2 digitals and 2 FRER line ones...I was going to send you one of each and leave one of each for me too (just in case).


----------



## srm0421

LOL Thanks dear, I might take you up on that if I get any suspicion of something going on, I first need good temps. I keep changing my mind from one day to the next on what I want to do, Do I just go get provera or wait it out? Some days I want to just end it then others I have the strength to continue to wait. I guess we will see how I feel on the day I have money to go to Drs. LOL.


----------



## HatterasSarah

Well, this is how I look at it. You may have long cycles, but you are still Oing 12-14 days before you get your period. So, you could just keep BDing every other day or so and hope that you will catch O. Or, you could go on provera to start your period, but theres no guarantee that she will show up 28 days later unless you do the provera, metaformin, clomid trio. My friend who has PCOS had reeeeeally long cycles too, and her doc put her on provera then metaformin then clomid and she got pregnant her first cycle!! But, her ignorant doctor didn't put her on progesterone (even though she's had 2 previous miscarriages) and she sadly miscarried a week ago. You obviously don't have a progesterone deficiency like she does, so you won't have to worry about the m/c thing.


----------



## HatterasSarah

Okay so....I just ordered this stuff called Cosmetyn. Apparently the creator of this stuff was on Oprah, and Oprah was going on and on about how amazingly well this stuff worked for her. It's something used for stretchmark removal, and it has AMAZING reviews. I've never believed that stretchmarks can be removed (without surgery) until now...but after reading so many reviews about it, I truly have faith in it! For those of you who have stretchmarks, you should try it! Theres a promotion for it going on right now, since it's a new product...so all you have to pay is shipping! Just a thought =).


----------



## srm0421

I normally do not have long cycles either though, I think this is just because of BCPs but do I take another hormone to bring on AF and then have to go through this again next month. If only my Dr would give me provera and then clomid for just one month to jump start some things. All I want is 5 little pills well 15 counting the 10 provera, is that so much to ask for? I know the consequences and have actually taken clomid before (unprescribed of course, just to jusp start and it worked i was regular after that). I have even thought of making a trip to Canada or Mexico just to pick up a few tabs.


----------



## Gabrielle

Oh by the way...they told me at 13weeks that Gavin was a boy too! :) It's amazing isnt it. I'm hoping this time they dont tell me till like 20weeks.......saying ITS A GIRL!:)


----------



## LadyBee

srm0421 said:


> Thanks that is good to know, I know she does not come one here because of all the horrible scares she was getting in first tri. Hope that she comes back soon though, tell her I miss her.

I will let her know...she's actually thinking about coming back to BnB, but is too busy doing wedding/baby planning atm. Now...I have to read up on what's going on...:D


----------



## LadyBee

Ok, I finally got through all of the stuff I missed. Thanks Sarah, I will probably not OV for another week or so. I ordered new preseed and can't wait to get it.

I'm not able to stay on here with my company but I wanted to say I'm so glad to hear from you Gab! And I will be thinking about you hun.

Ok, I hope you all are doing well, Sara-I hope your cycles figure themselves out, but either way something needs to be done :hug:

Ash-how are you hun?


----------



## LadyBee

Oh! Caroline, I'm so sorry AF showed up. I really hope she gets her job done soon now so you can move on to a new cycle. Stupid :witch:. :(


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Jenna definately have your scan date moved, I've read that NT scans need to be done between 11 weeks and 13 weeks 6 days of your pregnancy (before 14 weeks). Any word on the interview you went on???

Gabby so glad your ok hun you had us all worried! I'm sorry to hear your cramping pretty badly, I would definately call your doc and tell him what they prescribed wasn't helping you, they must have something else they can offer you, you should not have to suffer hun!

Sarah...secretly I am hoping your pregnant, I know you want to wait a few months but wouldn't it be awesome?? I always wished I could have gotten preg by accident (when I was ready of course) it makes it much more exciting, vs trying month after month though I know we are not all that lucky. And if you are it just means this baby was definately meant to be!! Where is the website for this Cosmetyn stuff your talking about...I've never heard of it but I'm definately interested!!!! Do you know if it also helps prevent new ones?

Sara have you decided to get meds then hun? To jump start things? I really want you to be happy hun, I just can't imagine having that long of a cycle it would frustrate the hell out of me. We will all back you on whatever you decide to do. :hugs:

Caroline, oh hun I feel for you having to watch DH's boys, ugh, tell me they are at least friends of yours too?? Sorry the :witch: showed her ugly head but at least now you know what's going on. We'll get em this cycle for sure!

Anyone heard from Ashley???

MT your friend and Gabby found out the sex of their babys at 12-13 weeks during their NT scan with something called the nub. I have done TONS of research on this, here is some info for anyone interested: What is a Nub? A nub is a small penis like protuberance seen between the legs at 11 wks to 14 wks. It can be used to assess gender using the angle of the nub. 30 degrees (to the lower part of the spine) up=Boy, Under that=Girl. Sounds easy in theory, but you need to get the baby in a midsaggital (side) view that show the nub. No curl to the spine either. Right side up also. Some nubs are ambiguous--they are angled in "the grey zone" where it can go either way. The Nub predicts what gender you are having based on the "nub theory" Its apparantly 95% accurate at the 13 week mark but only 75% at the 12 week mark. I'll post my 12 week scan photo below (the nub is the white line you see running horizontally between the legs at about belly button height, mine has a fork at the end of it) Its a little confusing, the website ingender is awesome and there is a u/s tech on their that will tell you what she thinks...she's predicted girl for me, we'll find out on Thursday if she was right or not... :happydance:

And me...I am doing better, I ended up having this weird 24 hour thing, almost flu like but I wasn't throwing up at all, just really tired and achy and yucky feeling, and not wanting to eat at all, I was couch bound all last night when I got home and most of today but I'm now starting to get a little energy back, I hope I can eat more tomorrow, feeling bad LO is suffering :( OMG I just looked at my ticker, I'm 19 weeks today :yipee:
 



Attached Files:







12 week scan.jpg
File size: 48 KB
Views: 7


----------



## srm0421

Wow, I never heard of that theory before, I will have to look into it when I am PG. Thanks for the well wishes again, I am undecided as of today and tomorrow is another story but drs offices are close for the weekend so not a big deal. I will def let you gals know what I decide when I decide it.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I know I wish I had known about this theory when i was preg with Brayden! Any of you girls have your 12 week scans and want to know the sex of your baby I would love to have a guess...I think its a lot of fun! And yes Jenna even though your on team yellow :hissy: I will be taking a guess for you too! Is everyone else going to be finding out??


----------



## HatterasSarah

I just got a text from Gabby....it seems that her Kidney infection is back, so she has gone to the ER. I'm not sure if she's still there, but everyone keep her in your prayers still...


----------



## chocolatecat

Big hugs Gabby - I hope you feel better soon. xxx

Well AF disappeared all yesterday afternoon - very odd, so I tested this morning - BFN and then there the bitch was again straight after and now I'm cramping so hard. boo. I wish I could send her to your house Sara (not that I want you in pain!)

I'm wrapped in a blanket on the sofa while the guys play guitar hero. I'm normally up for that, but cramps and a hangover are not making me feel very sociable! Had a great night out last night, dinner and dancing with the boys and met up with my cousin because I really needed some girl time after a testosterone filled day. We had a big walk in the Peak District as the weather was lovely (but so cold). So yeah, it ended up being ok. They're my friends too, but they can be a bit OTT all at once with out nick to calm them down! Had a nice chat with my brother in law about TTC - he's not married yet but they both want kids as soon as they are so I was telling him she should come of BCP earlier so she can get her cycle sorted out then they can try for a honeymoon baby. I have pointed out that they're not allowed to have one before us!! (I'm so mean!!) But it should be a couple of years for them, so fiingers crossed it doesn't take that long!

I am a little concerned about the weirdness of my period. It's been 5 days of spotting or very light flow, and I think only now is my proper period, although I don't think a bean would stick during the last few days. Lets hope the b6 helps sort it out for next time.

that's so cool about the nub thing. I don't think we want to know...but maybe a sneaky idea from the nub would be nice...we'll see

19 weeks - wooo hooo! 

Sorry for the long ramble...


----------



## LadyBee

Oh, poor Gab. I wish she didn't have such a rough go at pregnancy. Thanks for letting us know!

R-I haven't heard from Ashley, I have been wondering that too. Whoo hooo for 19 weeks, and thanks for the info on the 'nub'. If I'm ever blessed with pregnancy, I'm going to wait until birth to find out the sex if at all possible, so exciting! Glad you're feeling better too!

C-I'm so sorry you're in pain now...that stupid witch. I was told that not having a sufficient drop in progesterone will cause prolonged spotting :( I would definately talk to your doc about that.

Sarah-I agree that it would be so awesome to just happen upon pregnancy! That's what I wanted for so long! I can't wait to see if your AF shows...lol Hopefully your stretchmark cream will work and our group will have it's own testimonial to go by! :)

Sara-I also back whatever choice you decide with the provera, but if you want to look into "less invasive" non-medication alternatives, I'm also here for you!! I still promote Maca 100% :!:

Gab-huge :hug: mommy, hope you get an easier road from here on out...

My company will be officially gone this afternoon!!! :dance: Don't get me wrong, I love having company, but the entire weekend gets...um, lost. I have house renovations to do, I need my spare time! :rofl: Super Bowl parties ensue after 4 o'clock today and I'll be gone until Monday! So everyone, have a great Super Bowl Sunday (for those of us who actually slightly care...haha)!
:hug:


----------



## 1stbaby

Hi Ladies, well I am sorry I have not been on much. With no temping I dont get on FF so I am just taking breaks. I have been training a little and have training this week. DH and I are going to pick up a puppy on Valentines Day, i am so excited. I officially start my new position on the 15th. Today is my last Sunday working, I will be off Sat and Sun now. I am excited. My mom had knee surgery Friday, she is fine. I went out a few times to celebrate and DH planned a suprise dinner out last night to celebrate with 8 of our friends. It was loads of fun. I have just been relaxing and having fun. Again I am not preventing so maybe the relaxed approach will work better for us, but now there is no rush, just hoping it happens. I have caught up reading and there is a lot going on. I really am praying for Gabby. O and my friends sis just found out she is having a girl. So there are 3 girls going to be born around me soon. My sis in laws sister just had a boy last sat. All kinds of babies around here.


----------



## Jai_Jai

I hahve spoken to Gabs today she is in a lot of pain and has been admitted to hospital with a bad kidney infection, she is on painkillers has low potassium and on a drip, DH is not being too supportive :( but thihk he is jst worried about her!!!! she is having a scan in a while so pray that she and hehr LO are ok........poor poor thing i was sooo hoping this would be an easier preg for her :pray:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh poor Gabby she just can't catch a break, I wish I could take some of that pain away, give some to me, its not fair that you have to go through all of that. I hope you feel better soon sweetie!! :hugs:

So I woke up this morning to drip drip...yep water coming in my house...in my bedroom just above my window and in our bathroom...water is getting inbetween our sofits and freezing and when it thaws its melting and coming in over our windows, grrr!! Just what I need to worry about. DH is working today I hope it doesn't get worse while he's gone. This winter has been horrible I just want it to be spring already!

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## srm0421

Well First of all I really hope things are ok for Gabby and her LO. This better be a little girl for her so she does not have to go through this again. It seems like once she gets over one thing another thing pops up. I am sure her DH is just scared, men have a hard way of dealing with sickness. :hug: Gabs and LO, Thanks for updating us gals.

As for me I have decided to go get meds as soon as I get a chance. Weird story is that my friend has Tarot cards and I usually do not think too much into them but strangely last night stuff just was all based upon my fertility. Ok so you pick 4 cards, first one is past, second is present, third is future and fourth is overall. My past was the moon right side up which is supposed to mean a new marriage (just got married 5 months ago) second card was traditions upside down which mean reverse. This card meant that I do not like traditional ways or I stay away from ideas I think are conforming ( I think this is my stubbornness to end this cycle with medicine ). My third card was the future and was fertility upside down, meaning inability to fertilize a part of my life or a longing to fertilize my life ( Hello a baby). My overall card was beginnings upside down which means things will not be new. All of the cards are supposed to tie together and your future can always change so your present card is the path you are on and if you continue on that path your future card remains the same but if you change your present then your future changes too. It was all a bit to on for me to not agree and decide to get the medicine and end this cycle. I know there are a few people who do not believe in the cards but hey I am on CD 95 or 96 so I will believe anything right now.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Sara I am so glad to hear you say that! Yes I would have backed you either way but who knows how long it would have taken af to show for you, I want you to get the little girl you definately deserve and I hope this will be a good start for you and you wont have to wait long at all. :hugs:


----------



## srm0421

Thanks, I know you gals all wanted to support me in my decision but you secretly hoped my decision was to go get Provera and end this horrible cycle. Thanks for letting me make the decision on my own and backing me up this long. I really hope i get my little girl too but right now I would take twin boys if I was to be lucky enough to get pregnant.


----------



## HatterasSarah

Sara, I totally support your decision. I would do provera and clomid in one cycle...because as I said before, you can bring on your period with provera but you may wait another long span of days before you ovulate....which is where the clomid comes in =). 

Rhonda, I'm sorry about the leak hun!! 

Gabs, I know I talked to you earlier, but you're in my thoughts and prayers lady!!


So, I thought I'd tell y'all what my precious son just did. I was on the computer while my husband was eating in the kitchen. I hear this flow of some kind of liquid hitting our wii fit balance board. Well, our DARLING little Michael decided to pull his weenie out of his diaper and PEED all over our balance board!!!!!!!!!!! Seriously, tony and I lost it and laughed for probably 15 minutes over it!!!!! Just thought I'd share!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Sara totally support ur decision and would have done either way but i hate seeing u in this state of liminality!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## srm0421

Sarah- Thanks dear, love the pee pee story, there will be more, oh yes there will be more. :rofl: We had poop in the potty again today, only his second poop in the potty since we started. 
Jai-Jai- thanks for your support too dear, I really appreciate you all supporting me.

My son was a brat yesterday, he is getting to the age where he is testing me and I am getting a little frustrated with him but I think he is just tired cuz he is growing again. He went poop on the potty again, only the second time on his potty since we started but I am proud non the less. Hope everyone had a good Super Bowl Day.


----------



## chocolatecat

Sara! yeay!!! go for the drugs and go get yourself knocked up...woo hoo!!!

It's snowing - yeay! (it hardly ever snows in England any more). I've booked the day off so I can tidy up after a manic weekend then hopefully take my nephew sledging, there's so few chances these days to do that.

Hope you're all well. 

xxxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

YAY Caroline its snowing here too :wohoo: sooooo excited!!!! :dance:


----------



## LadyBee

Hello Ladies! I wish I had the day off... :( I am so burnt out, I just want to relax and do what I want to do! We had company all weekend and then we had to go to someones house for Super Bowl (Yay, my Steelers won!!) and got home at 11:30p and now I'm tired and grumpy. I ate too much sushi too, so now I'm still uncomfortable!

Gab-sweets, we are all here for you...I just hope your infection goes away and you start to feel better ASAP, you poor thing. :hugs:

Sarah-Such a funny boy you have...:rofl:

Sara-Whatever it takes hun, just get that body working so you can get your baby!!

Ash-So glad to hear from you!! Sounds like you're enjoying yourself, that's awesome! :hugs:

I've got to get ready for work now. I think I'm going to try and reduce my hours at this place, I'm so sick of working so much. I am a housekeeper/caretaker/personal assistant and I have 4 clients. It really wears you out! 

Oh, and yesterday I managed to get some time to finish priming our bedroom walls and ceiling and also got the master bathroom painted! :dance: so my hub is going to put the bathroom vanity in this afternoon! Soon I'll be painting the bedroom and tiling the floors and we'll get to move in to the room! I'm so excited, we have lived here for 2 years and have renovated the kitchen and living area, and we have been staying in the 'guest' room the whole time...I can't wait to get this all done!! :)

Hope everyone has a good day, and my thoughts are with you all! :hug:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ok so I have to warn you this is a really depressing read so skip me if you want. I'm having a horrible time right now, all I want to do is cry. DH and I had a horrible fight last night...my house has sprung yet another leak and because of that I got 3 hours of sleep last night :cry: And on top of that I think I am getting a UTI?? I've never had one so I don't really know what to look for but I constaintly feel like I have to pee, even after I just did, its not burning when I pee but I'm uncomfortable non the less. All I can do is worry about my house as I can't seem to stop the water from coming in. Its suppose to be near 40 degrees today so a lot of melting will happen (unfortunately that means lots more water in my house - I can't wait to go home tonight and see what awaits me) and [-o&lt; that most of the ice falls off my roof today since that is what's causing this huge headache of mine! My mom called yesterday and I tried telling her what was going on with the house and she started yelling at me like why aren't you doing anything...:cry: I don't feel like anything can go right today, all I wish is that you guys lived closer, I need a giant hug right now, I can't stop crying :cry:

I hope you girls have a good day today :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

*GIANT *

awwwwww hunt thats not good u know if i was around i would be there in seconds!!! it sounds like cystitus babe not a UTI......pls dnt :cry: i dnt like it when u cry!!! u must be miffed that i am pleased there is snow here today havent seen snow like this in yrs tho so its different eh!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

Aww Rhonda, please don't :cry: poor thing...I'm so sorry it's all not looking very well right atm, but it will get loads better hun, please take some deep breaths and try to relax. :hug: sweetheart...


----------



## Nlytin

Rhonda, please don't cry. Your day will get better. Sometimes we just have those types of days but happy times are right around the corner. :hugs:

Gabs, you and your little one are in my prayers and i hope you feel better and come home soon. :hugs:

Sara, I agree with Caroline, whatever it takes to get you preggers. 

Sarah, that had to be hilarious. I can't even imagine that little angelic face doing that.


----------



## srm0421

:hugs: to you poor Rhonda, Honestly though what are you supposed to do get out there in the freezing snow PG and fix it yourself? I really hope your day gets better dear. Just think 3 more days. Just keep reminding yourself of this big day coming soon and I hope it helps you get through the day. I wish i lived closer too cuz I would send my husband over to fix your problem, not that he is an expert but he is imaginative :rofl: I am sorry your day sucks, I hope it goes by quickly and you can get home and relax. :hug:


----------



## msTwiggy

oh dear oh dear... so much happening.. 

I hope Gabby's ok, she's having such a tough time with this pregnancy.. tsk.. my prayers are with you and your little one Gabby. Hope you get better soon.

Rhonda, :hugs: i hope your day gets better real soon

MT, yay for the house updo! I always love it when I make changes to my place :D (expect I don't have a place of my own, lol!)

Sarah, maybe your son was trying to see if the wii board could do more? :rofl: LOL when I read your post

Sara, go go go! Supporting you all the way :happydance:

Caroline, hope AF leaves you soon, completely! :happydance:

Ashley, glad to hear from you again :) hope all goes well with you

Jenna, hope you manage to move up your appointment!

Lea, how's it going on your side hun? Hope MS has not gotten to you

I hope I haven't accidentally left anyone out, if i did, hugs to the rest of you ladies :)

As for me, am beginning another week of bedrest, as per doctor's orders. I'm hoping that there will be no more bleeding this week so that it will at least put my heart at ease. MS has been rather ok with me, I don't throw up but I have major headaches in the mornings and evenings, and apart from that, I can't stand the smell, sight, thought of FISH. ugh. oh, and still can't down milk, another big yuck factor for me. which has me thinking this is rather bad becoz fish and milk is supposed to be important :hissy:

My next appointment is on valentine's day, hopefully all goes well till then :)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks for all the hugs from you wonderful girls (BNB's finest), I needed those. I'm trying to have a better day today and not think of the mess at home. I went home to a bigger mess last night, and all but cried. We now have water coming in our ceiling, so this spring when everything drys out we have major drywall to redo. My bucket that I had catching water in my bedroom yesterday overflowed and went all over the rug in my room, luckily we are replacing that in a few months any way, but I didn't sleep again last night, so worried sick to my stomach. I helped DH lug buckets of hot water outside and he dumped them on the roof. I am hoping it helped even a little bit because we went all night without a visable leak, I am praying so hard that its a miracle and somehow the big mess we came home to was the last of it? I have my doubts though since there is still so much on the roof...but I'm going to be a little more optomistic today and DH is going home at noon to check on the house and I told him to call me. Hope it is good news! I hate that I get so worked up but there really isn't much we can do to fix it and I freak when it gets worse. I'm going to end up in the hospital with an ulcer before this is over you watch!

On a more positive side...my scan is in 2 days!! :yipee: So lets see who thinks I'm having what? I'm starting to wonder if this might be a boy now?? I'm not so convinced anymore...so guess away girls, it'll cheer me up anyway. Love to you all! :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

1cre8tivgrl said:


> We now have water coming in our ceiling, so this spring when everything drys out we have major drywall to redo.
> 
> I'm starting to wonder if this might be a boy now?? I'm not so convinced anymore...so guess away girls, it'll cheer me up anyway. Love to you all! :hugs:

Rhonda, I wish I lived closer and I could help with the drywall, that's what I do! I'm so sorry things are a mess...I will hope for good news too! Now, I wish I could research your pregnancy a bit more before my guess...I have a reputation to uphold (here at home and throughout my life I have about a 98% rate of being right on the gender of the baby!) I'm rarely wrong...:rofl: So, here's my guess: It's a Girl. Now I'm going to look back in this thread and search for your symptoms!!

msTwiggy, Hi hun!! Yes, I love renovating...and things are moving along well! I'll have to post pics for you all when we get the bathroom done, it will be a couple of weeks though.

Caroline, how are you doing now?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Sorry MT I keep forgetting you came in a little bit later, lets see if I can list a few...

babys heartrate at 8w5d was 169bmp, then at 12 weeks was 170, then my last 2 appts was 157bmp and 140 something.

I don't crave anything sweet at all, which is so not me, I'm usually a huge junk food junkie! I really am more attracted to fruit, that's sweet though itsn't is? :rofl:

The hair on my legs seemed to have magically stop growing.
The hair on my head is dry frizzy and a mess, I can not for the life of me do anything with it and I feel yucky and ugly all the time!

I had no morning sickness at all except for 2 weeks of feeling down in the dumps, depressed and not wanting to be around anyone and mainly couch bound and very lazy most of my first trimester (again the opposite of me). I did have a week and a half of diarrhea, like 4-5 times a day, maybe that was my m/s? My boobs never hurt not once! 

Hmmm I think that's the most of it, I'll let you know if I think of anything else.


----------



## LadyBee

Ok, thank you! I did go back and check but you don't really say much on this thread but those do help me out. I maintain that it must be a girl. Hope I'm right!!! :hug:


----------



## chocolatecat

hi girls. 
Oh rhonda, big hugs. I hope the mess isn't there again tonight. Us brits are so excited about a bit of snow and you're cursing the stuff. sorry!!!
I know it's not hugely helpful, but you know you can't do anything about the leaks right now, and come the spring there's nothing a heavily pregnant lady can do about it either so try and get your OH to do the worrying and you look after the little girl inside you (yep, it's a girl!)
So excited for your scan!!!
Nothing much happening in my world. AF is slowing down, so I think Ive got one more day or so of it.it's normally 5-6 days. It's been very long this time because of the spotting, but I'm going to ignore that and assume the B6 will help clear that up.

I just found out last night my neighbour is pregnant again!! Really pleased for her, but it seemed a good time to tell her were TTC. She's a midwife so I was going to tell her soon anyway so I can pick her brains when something starts happening.
She's only just turned 25 and has 3 kids under 5 already!! Crazy girl! She's such a great mum though and the kids are lovely. 
I told my mum today and she's like, "aw you don't need to have any, you can just borrow hers". (which I have done before for sunday afternoon baking).
I wish she could be a bit more supportive though. She's not awful, but she's not excited about us having kids yet. I'm 29, it's not exactly young! And I feel it's a bit unfair that's she's not excited because she already has 2 grandkids. I'm sure she'll change her mind when they arrive though! Eventually...

Anyway rant over...just waiting for ovulation (again!). I hope it's not this weekend, we're off to London and I kind of want to drink (plus we're staying with friends which gets in the way of BD). I'll start POAS when AF goes I think.

How's the rest of you?

Are you ovulating yet MT???


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls,

Gosh I am so sorry to hear Gabby has been admitted, but I am glad to hear she will be looked after by professionals and hopefully get the rest she probably wouldn't get if she was at home looking after the boys. I really hope she gets better quickly and her pregnancy can be smooth sailing from here on.

Sara, you have done so well to wait until 96 days for that stupid witch to show up, I think if you are ready to take the meds you must do it. I like the suggestion of taking the clomid soon after AF arrives then your chances of falling preggas straight away are improved and if not hopefully it will help your next cycle. How are things with your insurance do you know how long you will have to wait before you can get a hold of the provera or have a doctors appointment?

Rhonda, I really really really hope you are having a girl, I really do. I would so hate for you to be dissapointed. From what I was told last time around the heart rate always starts off slow when you first hear it any time between 5-7 weeks and then increases around week 9-10 and then slows back down again around 12 weeks.

BabyG's heart rate:
6w3d = 146 bpm 
10w6d = 182 bpm
13w1d = 146 bpm

Your baby's heart rate definitely reads like a girl up until your last scan. 
Doctors do say girls have a heart rate over 150bpm, perhaps she was just sleeping at your last visit. 

As for the nubb, this is how we were told we were having a boy and you are quite right it was only said with 80% certainty. How they determine the sex based on the nubb is exactly as you explain and looking at your scan I definitlely do see a little girl there.

Just out of interest here is BabyG's and we were told he was boy and you can see the angle of the nubb is straight up, unlike Rhonda's which is horizontal.

So my guess is you are having a girl, two days to go and we all find out :yipee:

So preggie-bellies are:
Rhonda
Jenna
Gabby
Liyana
Lea

TTCers are:
Ashley
Sara
Carolilne
MT
and me again, if doctor says I am ready

WTTC but could already be preggas....Sarah!!!!
 



Attached Files:







13 Weeks 1 Boy.JPG
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Caroline its ok, here in Maine November-March (sometimes April) all we get is snow. I've never really been a big fan of it but can see how you guys would get excited if you don't see it much. I'm ready for April!! But not June yet :rofl: baby still doesn't have a room yet! Brayden is still sleeping in the crib, so much to do in the next couple of months and we really didn't need to add the roof stuff to the list, sigh.

Debs thank you for sharing your Angel's pic with us. I hope you are right, though I will be slightly disappointed if its a boy I will grow to love it over the next 19 weeks. Another boy would be just fine, though deep down you all know I want it to be :pink: :happydance:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:pink: it is :wohoo:

oh and I am sorryh but it has just started snowing heavily again here :yipee: although I am really cold now burrrrrr been rubbish and lazy today and done hardly any work and need to do it as my preso is on thurs - it has to be 5-8 mins but i get half wayh through and its alread 6.16 mins :grr: dunno wat to do!!

oh and I got a job :wohoo: not the one i wanted but the one at the farm shop!! sundays onlyh but i start this sat......the lady that got it over me now cant do it so its mine - lets hope two buses come at once and i get the other one too!!!


----------



## LadyBee

chocolatecat said:


> Are you ovulating yet MT???

Hi! I hope that witch just finishes her job and leaves you alone for a long time!!

I am gearing up for it I think. I don't know what to make of my temps, but I'm not expecting to OV until CD16-8 like last cycle. I hope my preseed comes today! I also got a couple of OPtest strips, you gals will have to help me know when and how to do them! I'm embarassed to say this, but I am so cheap that I only got 2 tests...haha. I don't know, that might be good enough, right? :blush:

Deb-Thank you for posting that, I found it helpful too! 

Jenna-Awesome! Congrats! I hope it's a job you'll enjoy sweetie!
Ok ladies, isn't it time for bump update pics??? Come on, don't hold back from Team Jelly Belly!!!
:hug:


----------



## Nlytin

Rhonda, I'm going to guess boy. But before you get upset I will explain. I am usually horrible at these guesses and usually what I guess turns out to be the opposite so my guess is a boy. Scan in 2 days.:happydance:

Jenna, Congratulations on the job!

Debs, I can't wait for the doctor to give you some good news!

Liyana, I'm glad you are taking it easy and hopefully all this will help with the bleeding. No MS here, knock on wood and fingers crossed it will pass me by this time.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:wohoo: Jenna yay about the job hun. I know its not the one you had hoped for but maybe it will lead to bigger and better things, its a start hun! So happy for you!!

Thanks Lea, don't worry I would never get mad at anyone for guessing boy, I just think it will be fun to see who ends up being right...or not.

MT unless you know your body really well I don't think 2 will be enough. I knew my cycles really well and I used 7 of them (and still needed more) I ended up ov a week later that month so its a good thing I used OPKs or I wouldn't be prego right now! And don't worry I'm about as cheap as they come :rofl:


----------



## srm0421

Debs- I am still waiting for ins so I will pay for the provera and blood work out of pocket but it is not much money, $35 for bloods then about $10 for pills. Unfortunately that means I can not get the clomid because I would have to pay a lot for it I am not sure but the five pills (I worked in a pharmacy and looked it it up before) were a little over $50 but that was about 4 years ago so i do not know how much it has gone up. It really upsets me because if my cousin was pregnant she would give me her tabs but she needs them to get knocked up herself :rofl: All I want is to take them for one month, I know beyond a shadow of a doubt that things will go back to normal (IE AF and O regularly) plus I do not think my insurance will cover the pills anyways. AHHHHH this sucks but if I had $50 I would buy them, shoot I would buy them offline from Canada if I had any money to spare. OK enough of that, Hope your apt goes good and you can jump back on this band wagon as crazy as it might be. Thanks for sharring your precious baby's US, I was having trouble seeing what R was talking about but now I can tell the difference. 

R- Umm lets see what do I think the baby is????? Duh you already know that I know what it is. It is a G.I.R.L. no if ands or butts about it and if you come back saying it is a boy I will not believe you until she is born :rofl: 

As for me stil have not gone to Drs yet. Yesterday my husband was golfing then had to take his guard card class. Today is his B-day but we had to take my mom to her Drs apt to get a shot kind of like and epidural in the back of her neck though, it is considered a nerve blocker. She needs it because she got in a car accident last April and she already had surgery on her neck for a dislocated disc and the accident messed it up but having another surgery is very risky so they are trying different things. My husband also has to finish the class tonight, then he can work tomorrow. Hopefully when he gets paid I can go. My dogs are in surgery as we speak getting fixed so no more cute puppies. Also my mother in law seems to be on board with me getting pg now, like she had a choice but either she is ready for a little girl too or she has finally realized that I do what I set my mind too and I will have another baby soon (you hear that ovaries? Listen good). Sebastian is doing good on the potty but only when he is naked. When he has his undies, pull ups or diaper on he does not take them off to go so naked is an at home activity most days. Well I wrote a novel so I will stop now :rofl:


----------



## msTwiggy

R!! my guess would be girl!! althought, the locals here say that if you're feeling yucky and don't seem to want to dress up, it will be a boy. but then different people have different theories :D

Jenna!! congrats on the job!!


----------



## msTwiggy

just a quick one ladies, my skin is like SUPER DRY.

i'm serious! it's almost like paper!! if i don't do anything soon i'm going to turn into a dried apricot.

so far i'm slabbing johnson's baby lotion like all the time but it doesnt seem to be helping. have any of you used anything better? anything you could recommend me?


----------



## LadyBee

1cre8tivgrl said:


> MT unless you know your body really well I don't think 2 will be enough. I knew my cycles really well and I used 7 of them (and still needed more) I ended up ov a week later that month so its a good thing I used OPKs or I wouldn't be prego right now! And don't worry I'm about as cheap as they come :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: I know...it's almost pointless isn't it?? I just want to see those 2 lines, never have before. :rofl: I don't know, we'll see if it works out. I have middleschmertz and temp dips, so I'm hoping to use them in conjunction with that. I really just got them to 'play' :D


----------



## LadyBee

msTwiggy said:


> so far i'm slabbing johnson's baby lotion like all the time but it doesnt seem to be helping. have any of you used anything better? anything you could recommend me?

Hi hun! I highly recommend using coconut oil. You can get it in raw form which is a white, clumpy consistancy. I absolutely love it and it is REALLY good for your skin. Just scoop a little in your hands and rub them together to warm it up and 'presto'!! It is really great! You'll learn to adjust the amount you use too, it will soak in to your skin well, and I suggest using it after your bath/shower. If at first you do use too much, just wipe it off :)

Hope this helps!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Liyana I have this stuff at home that's baby magic baby oil/lotion, its like baby oil but in the form of a lotion, it keeps your skin hydrated longer, you could try that? Also make sure you are drinking lots too, that will help. I'm not sure what the climate is like where you are but here in Maine its so cold there really isn't much you can do to keep your skin hydrated, I too am struggling with that.

Tomorrow is the big day girls!!! I actually got to sleep last night, I was glad when I came home last night things looked like they were starting to improve but then at 4am this morning water started coming back in my bedroom :grr: I don't get it!! 6 more weeks till spring, of please hurry up and get here, I miss the pretty green grass and flowers, and warm weather!! 

Anymore news from Gabby? Is she still in the hospital?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

msTwiggy said:


> R!! my guess would be girl!! althought, the locals here say that if you're feeling yucky and don't seem to want to dress up, it will be a boy.

I think its the opposite over here, I never had hair problems with Brayden, I never felt I looked any different either, this baby is the exact opposite of everything I had with Brayden!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Gabs is still in hospital!! baby is fine though :wohoo:
she is on a drip still being pumped with lots of stuff and is on morphine for the pain, she also has a catheder to pee through........not fun!! keep her in ur prayers pls


----------



## Nlytin

R, A woman at my job didn't really change much or have many complaints and she is having a boy. It might be the exact opposite for you especially if everything was great with Brayden! FX!!

Not glad to hear that Gabs is in the hospital but glad to hear that the baby is fine! Still in my prayers.


----------



## srm0421

R- sorry your house is still being an ass. So excited for tomorrow. What time, OMG this is so exciting so everyone says girl pretty much right? 

Gab, Dear I am so sorry you are going through this but so very glad the baby is ok. I hope you feel better soon and find out you are having a girl. Take care dear and rest up in hte hospital as much as you can. We all miss and love you and wish you the best. :hugs:

Liyana- I have really dry skin in the winter but I use a combination of things, just try few different things when you are at the store next. Some times they work great but you should feel how it feels on your hands so you know if it will be greasy or not. I think dry skin is associated with a boy but I am not sure.


----------



## HatterasSarah

Hey girls! I've been so friggin busy with school, this semester is kicking my butt!! Liyana, I had amazing skin in the summer but in the winter of my pregnancy it was SOOOO dry. All of my girlfriends that had girls broke out and had oily skin....so I'm thinking boy for you!!!!!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

My scan is at 10 tomorrow morning but I have a doctors appt after than and then DH is taking me out to lunch so I probably wont be back online again until closer to 1....but I will rush back here to tell you girls the news! :happydance:


----------



## LadyBee

OOOh! So excited about your appt! I can't wait to see the pics!!! 
:hug:


----------



## msTwiggy

thanks for all your suggestions ladies!

I am drinking lots of water, so much so that the mineral water bottle and the toilet porcelain throne are my new best friends. I think it's got to do something with the pregnancy.

And not the weather either because believe it or not, we don't have four seasons here, so no winter summer autumn or spring. it's either rain or shine :D

So don't know if it's still related to me having a boy, but i sure hope so!! :happydance:

R, can't wait for your news!!!


----------



## chocolatecat

Oooo today is the day!!! 

Think pink, think pink!!

Hope you have a great visit to the hospital and get a good scan picture. enjoy lunch with your hubbie.

Hope everyone else is well. nothing going on here, apart from more snow (yeay!) - but i've come to work today, although I really want to go sledging.

not sure whether to start opking soon. my temps haven't dropped as far as last time, so I think the temping might not be as useful this month. 
we will see.

hugs for gabby. hope you two are doing ok.

Sarah - when are you testing for your accident??


----------



## LadyBee

It's coooollld! Brr!

:dance: :happydance: \\:D/ :happydance: :dance: I am so excited to see the little GIRL announcement!!! I hope I can get on here and check before I get off work...I won't be able to see until almost 5p tonight otherwise! I need to see the news asap (as soon as posted) :D

Miss you Gab, warm, well thoughts coming your way!! :hugs:

Dumb question: if you sleep with your mouth open and then wake up and temp, will that effect the temp? Been wondering that because I usually have my mouth shut, but occasionally I'll wake up with a dry mouth that has been hanging open. Any idea??

Off to get ready for work~:hugs: to everyone, happy Thursday!


----------



## HatterasSarah

OMG Rhonda!! We're dying here (or atleast me and Gabby are)!!! I have class in 15 mins, so I hope you get on before then! I promised gabby that I'd text her the second you posted =). THINKING PINK =)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I'm back! So everything went really well...I have a very stubborn little baby in there, kept its legs crossed the whole time, I almost didn't get to find out the sex! They made me get up and walk up and down the hallway 5 times to try and move the baby, finally in the end they saw that there is indeed a healthy little girl in there!!!!! :wohoo: I'm in heaven right now, sitting on :cloud9: I have lots of pictures, I'll go and scan them now, I just didn't want to keep you girls waiting any longer for the news. She's so beautiful!!!:happydance:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

some pics of my little girl...The first one is her profile, you can see her hands, the second is my confirmation shot :happydance: the 3rd is the face and the last one is of her sucking her thumb.
 



Attached Files:







20w scan1.jpg
File size: 83.7 KB
Views: 10









20w scan2.jpg
File size: 83.6 KB
Views: 8









20w scan3.jpg
File size: 79.7 KB
Views: 9









20w scan4.jpg
File size: 80.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## LadyBee

OMG Rhonda!!! I absolutely love her little pic of sucking her thumb! I am so extremely happy for you...you got your GIRL! Yeah! Huge :hugs: sweets! :dance: \\:D/


----------



## chocolatecat

Oh wow!! Congratulations Rhonda - yeay a girl!! The pics are lovely. Ok, so I can't make head nor tail of the middle 2, but the others are great. I'm so pleased for you!!! 
congrats to you and your OH. Have a great evening celebrating!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey Girls! I'm HOME!!!!!!!!!:) YAY>....I've never been so happy. After 6days of being in the hospital it was horrid!!! I went through alot but i'm doing much better now. I dont want to or have time to tlak about what all happened. But pretty much I'm set up for iv therapy at home to give me fluids and meds. Were hoping to just do this for a few weeks and then to be done. I missed my family so dearly much and I've decided that I'm going to stay away from bnb other then to talk to you girls.....idk i just want to spend every moment with them.....:) Thanks for all the wonderful thoughts and prayers..you girls are awesome!!!!!!:)

By the way Rhonda~ Thanks for telling me about your special gift!!:) Beautiful pics by the way. Well going to spend time with my family.....LOVE YOU ALL!:)


----------



## 1stbaby

WoW great news all around!! I am so excited for your little girl R!!!! And I am glad you are home Gabby and all is well!! I could only get on a min, work is insane! Needed to know what R was having though lol!!!


----------



## msTwiggy

Rhonda!! Even the sun isn't up where I am but I couldn't wait to find out!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! :happydance::hugs::happydance: That's a beautiful baby girl right there!! (i have no idea what i'm looking at on picture two)

Gabby!!! Glad you're home hun!! Feel better soon ok!


----------



## srm0421

R- ok so my internet was down today but I did call my friend and asked he to get on for me and find out about your news. So excited for you and I love her pictures.

Gabs- Glad you are home and have a plan to keep you feeling good at home with your family. I understand completely about wanting to spend every moment with your family. Take care and glad you will still update us.


----------



## Nlytin

Congrats Rhonda! Those are beautiful pictures. You got your girl!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Gabs, glad your home. Whenever you get on will be here, other than that take it easy and spend time with the fam!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabby!!!! Welcome back hun! :hugs: I'm so glad to hear that your home, and i'm sure your thrilled to be home! Are you still on bedrest? How is your little girl? 

Thanks girls, I'm still in shock I think...doesn't actually seem real just yet, but maybe that's because I haven't gotten any girly stuff here at the house...well I'm going to go get ready for the day and take Brayden shopping to buy a few things for his sister, eeee!!! He's going to have a sister!!! And as promised since this is a girl I'll show you what I'm going to do for her nursery, the first pic I is what I am going to do to her walls, and the shelf border, DH has his work cut out for him! :rofl: The other 2 pictures are of bedding that I like but I can't decide which one...which do you guys like better?
 



Attached Files:







c88e9d27-44db-4bdc-ba8f-9f84ce547b78_player.jpg
File size: 51.3 KB
Views: 7









Angelica.jpg
File size: 90.8 KB
Views: 7









bedding.jpg
File size: 91.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## LadyBee

R-I like the bedding in the second pic, though the 3rd is cute too. I think that if you get other random things, gifts from friends and so forth, that they will have a better chance to match the 3rd bedding colors if you want EVERYthing to coordinate, iykwim.
So exciting to get to decorate for your little girl! :)


----------



## srm0421

I too like the 2nd picture bedding and it seems to have a lot to register for so that is good. The 3rd one is cute too. Yeah you get to go shopping for Brayden's sister so excited for you. Don't go crazy :rofl: what am I talking about I would have already been shopping yesterday on the way home. :rofl: Have a fun day.


----------



## LadyBee

I suppose everyone is working atm...haha. I never seem to catch the stride on here. Well anyway. I will post regardless...:thumbup:

Well I am debating when to use my 2 measily ovulation tests. I know I must be really gearing up for it but I haven't had a significant enough temp dip to persuade me into doing one. I checked cp, cm and all is well! Very soft, open and wet...it's always high so that part really doesn't count. I drink tons of liquids though, so how do I get around doing this testing? What do you all think? I know it's ridiculous to only buy 2 tests, but I was hoping just to have a confirmation of my suspicions in conjunction with my other 'symptoms'. I've never peed on anything and seen more than 1 line...this should be exciting either way :rofl:

Happy Friday! :hug:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Wow :yipee: so much excitement and good news.

Congrats Rhonda on your little girl, so happy for you :)

Gabby, I am so relieved you are at home with your family. I hope it is smooth sailing from here on.

Jenna, awesome news about getting the job, FX you get the other one as well.

Liyana has stopped bleeding.

Lea doesn't have MS.

I went to my FS today and got the all clear so my treatment started today with Progynova tablets (eustrogen, this is meant to make your body more receptive to the ovulation hormones/ FSH). Then tomorrow afternoon I have to find time to go to the hospital to get a nurse to inject me with Gonal-F (FSH), I could do it myself but I am not nearly that brave. Next check up Friday 13th!!!!!!! FX there are the right amount of follicles and the right side and he will determine then if we are in the right position to do the IUI/AI on Wednesday 18th Feb.

As for the rest of our awesome team, I hope this is our month.

Sarah, come on witch I am only on CD2 we can ovulate together (that is if you aren't already ovulating)

Ashley I have my FX that not trying not preventing works for you this month.

Good luck with your OPKs MT. I have only ever once had a positive OPK and a lot of girls still thought it should have been darker.

Caroline you must also be about to ovulate, what is your plan of attack?

Sarah, any news have you tested???

I think that just about covers all of us, have I forgotten anyone...sorry if I have.


----------



## srm0421

Debs I am so excited you get to try this month, hopefully the break was good for your body and now it is ready to have a baby. Good luck with everything. No Witch here yet but I had a fever last night and this morning my temp was 98.6 so I put it in FF just to put it down and FF is crazy and now trying to say I am 8 DPO ( :rofl: ) Crazy FF. I am trying to get to the Drs today but do not know if I will be able to.


----------



## srm0421

Mel, Well I am no help since I am a POAS addict and would pee on the OPK myself. I agree when I first took one it was exciting to see two lines, then I found myself wishing it were an HPT. Good luck


----------



## srm0421

P.S. is anyone has not checked out Vs journal, head over there A.S.A.P.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Debs!!! Yay your back in the game! I'm so happy you finally got some good news, and will pray that you can again on the 18th!!! I think I've asked everyone else but you, what do you wish for? Another boy or a girl this time??

MT I don't know much about temping but I do know OPKs predict ovulation 24-48 hrs ahead of time so maybe try one tomorrow??? Don't you get a temp dip right before ov? Sorry I never temped so I have no clue. 

Sara I hope you are able to get out today and go to the docs...I'm so excited for you to get the :witch: :rofl:

Well I'm back from shopping, went a little crazy, hee hee but it was so much fun! I got her 3 outfits and a snowsuit for next winter, since it was on clearance. Brayden was funny I'd hold up 2 outfits and say which one should we get her the pink or the yellow one and he'd go "No mama, the blue one!" LOL!!! I think deep down he wants a brother :rofl: He'll learn to love her, he still comes over to me and lifts up my shirt and goes "kiss the baby?" He's so cute, I know he'll be a great big brother!


----------



## srm0421

Bad news, I won't be able to go today, I have a lot of bills that came in and with Hubby taking classes and not working yet we don't have money to spare. I will try to get to Drs A.S.A.P.


----------



## srm0421

R- Brayden wanting to kiss the baby is the most precious thing I have ever heard. He will make a great big brother.


----------



## srm0421

Ok I have an apt on Monday at 10 A.m. so hopefully I will be able to get provera and start it off right away. I will ask her what I can take to regulate my periods even though I know her answer will be BCPs I already told them I do not want to take BCPs.


----------



## LadyBee

I POAS and look at what I got! First try, ever, and I see 2 very good lines! Yay! I'm so happy to have a pos Ov test! Off to BD like mad! :rofl: :hug:
 



Attached Files:







OVtest.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## srm0421

Wow, good job body. :sex:


----------



## Vestirse

Meli Tia said:


> I POAS and look at what I got! First try, ever, and I see 2 very good lines! Yay! I'm so happy to have a pos Ov test! Off to BD like mad! :rofl: :hug:

So you were right to buy only two! You sure know yourself well!! But I'm glad it turned out just the right way :)


----------



## LadyBee

Gooooood Morning Ladies! :dance: All is well in MT's world! I feel like my body is working! :rofl:

I know for some of you, a pos OPK is nothing special and I must be a goofball to be so excited about it, but I couldn't help (and still can't) but be thrilled to see those 2 lines! I am still really happy as you can tell...:rofl: I am going to use the other one tomorrow and see what I get. I had a temp dip this morning too. So, yes Rhonda you get good dips before and when you're OVing. I took the test yesterday because I had some pinchy ov pains the day before and yesterday I had some more that were a little more significant. I drink lots of fluids so I thought that after work was a good timeframe to stop drinking stuff and after the 4 hours I got my pos test! I know this isn't conclusive on exactly when I'm OVing, but it's a good indicator, and that's what I was looking for! I'll see if the next one is not as dark tomorrow, then I'll sort of know too. 

Deb-I'm so happy for you to have some good news and things are getting on a roll! This is exciting! I couldn't give myself a shot either, I completely understand that too! :D Good luck sweets! :hugs:

So, the rest of us who are TTC...what's the plan of action? I'm using PreSeed and BDing like mad. I know Ash is not trying and not preventing (FX that this does the trick, I know it works out great for some!). How about the rest of us??

Sara-I see you got the possibilities with the new insurance-Monday is the day then? Hopefully they can get your Provera filled! You're such a patient lady! :) :hug:

Sarah-So, any news? Where are you in your cycle? 

Have a great weekend! I hope you all are well!


----------



## srm0421

Thanks, I have been trying to be patient and i think I qualified for the patient award after about 70 days so yes, i will be getting provera hopefully on Monday and starting it that day. I will also be asking about something that can help me Ovulate or at least regulate my hormones. I think your two lines are fantastic and am glad you are feeling all the signs. Good luck this cycle. FX


----------



## Nlytin

R, I know I am a little late with chiming in about the room, but I like the second picture for bedding and I love the ribbons in the shelf for the baby's room. Girls are the best (I could be biased since that's all I have right now)! Brayden already sounds like he is being a good brother. 

Debs, Congrats on the good news. I know Feb. is your month.

MT, Congrats on the Pos on the OPK! BD all you can!

Sara, Hopefully your doctor will you what you want and give you the provera.

Vestirse, Saw your signature......Congratulations on your :bfp:

Well ladies just counting down until my appt.......11 days to be exact. It seems so far but at the same time the 3 weeks have gone by quickly since finding out. Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!


----------



## srm0421

Hope all my Jellies are doing good. Haven't heard from Jai-Jai in a bit or maybe my forgetfulness is catching up with me, now I will go back and check :rofl: Weather is crappy here so I took a long hot bath and enjoyed it until my husband knocked on the door, I locked both my boys out :rofl: and preceded to go to the bathroom ruining my ambiance, at least it did not stink. I vow never to unlock the door again :rofl:


----------



## srm0421

ok so it has only been 4 days since Jai-Jai has been on but it seemed like forever. Jai-Jai we miss you, hope you are doing good.


----------



## Gabrielle

Hello ladies. Hope your all doing great!!!!

Debs that is awesome news for you! Don't worry I'm praying like crazy for you!

Sara~docs tomorrow? thats great! I am so happy af will be arriving!:)

Sarah~any news yet????

Jenna~How are you feeling?

Rhonda~did you do anymore shopping this weekend for your little angel :) Do you have any names ?????

Lea~Can't wait for your appt...how are you feeling?

Lyiana~ Still on bedrest? Did i miss why you were? I knew bleeding...but thats gone right?

Well I am feeling pretty good..:) And by the way my placental bleed is healed! YAY...so just pelvic rest for the previa!!!!!
We had a good weekend, other then Gavin has double ear infections and hand, foot, mouth!!! But hes finally better. 

So funny thing is my mouth was hurting for a few days and i thoughtb/c of all the candy i was sucking on in the hospital......so the night i came home i was up all night with gavin and then i started puking.....it was HORRID>...it burned so bad and i honestly couldnt breathe.....i thought i was going to die! It was so acidic/burning feeling...thought it was the orange juice i had drank. lol

So anyways.....took gavin to the docs and found out what he had...we left and i was in the car and though...hmmmmmmm lets look in my mouth....and voila! Sores all over !! I too have hand, foot, and mouth! How terrible! I've read that the risks are very low to get to baby but i am still going to call ob in the am just to let her know.

Well anyways hope everyone is well, and I'll be back soon! Take care my luvs! HUGS


----------



## Gabrielle

Btw.....its been around 40degrees here!! So awesome! And this week is going to get warmer.....normally in Feb is SUPER cold!:) So glad i am able to get around.


----------



## srm0421

Gabs glad you are feeling better aside from the hand foot and mouth disease. My son had that last year around this time. He got it from his Drs office so I bring sanatizer with me when we go now. I am so excited to see AF, I want a normal cycle more than I want air to breath (a little exaggeration but you know what I mean :rofl: ). Glad you are enjoying the weather. I can not believe you are already 10 weeks, wow time is flying I also can not believe R is half way through. I will be PG before you give birth R.


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey now.....i'm 11 weeks!!!:)


----------



## msTwiggy

hi gabby!! owh so glad you've healed (apart from hfm). my nephew got that a few months ago but the dr said it was n othing to worry, he got better withing a week :)

i'm fine already, no more bleeding. i start work tomorrow (tuesday) after two weeks of bedrest. today is a public holiday here, so i'm just lazing about and after staring at myself (way too long) in the mirror, i have come to the conclusion that i have the tiniest bump ever which is not worth showing you girls yet, and that my right boob is bigger than my left :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

what's up with that!! hahahahah!!

anyway, hope all you ladies are doing swell!! here's rooting for :bfp:s for the rest of you jellies!!! :hug:


----------



## srm0421

Gabs- OMG I saw the 10 but not the 6 days part, WOW even more now. and Mrs twiggy is already 8 weeks. :rofl: I think my right boob is bigger than my left so I know how you feel there. :rofl: we will be waiting for some bump pictures gals. I think that R posted last and her next pic is not due yet, correct me if I am wrong R.


----------



## chocolatecat

Hello girls! 
Yeay, there's all sorts of good news on here that I've missed.

Big congrats to V - I'm so very happy for you!

Go MT! get that eggy fertlised! I was just the same, so happy to get two lines last month. POAS yesterday and only got one, so I guess I'm not there yet, hopefully soon. I didn't temp the last couple of days as we were at a friends in london and went to bed late and slept late and well... I forgot! It was really great to be so distracted from TTC - although we had to BD last night, just in case I'd missed it!

I've been having very vivid dreams the last few nights, if I was in the TWW I'd think it was a symptom...but I'm not!

So R is 18 weeks, Gabs is 11 weeks, MsTwiggy is 8 weeks, N is 7 weeks (?), V is 4 weeks how many weeks is Jenna? 
Anyway, we seem to have a nice spread, lets hope me and MT get our BFPs in the next couple of weeks and Sara you'll be a couple of weeks behind us right? Debs is going for it this month and Ashley is feeling laid back about it they'll get their BFPs around the same time in 3-4 weeks. I think...

I am trying to do everything I can this month, but I'm not sure if my weekend taking my eye of the ball will have messed things up, I even forgot my B6 tablets (but did remember my folic acid - how dumb is that?) so my cycle might be a mess now. Fingers crossed it's not. Preseed and BD every other day from now on till after I'm sure I've Ovd. Hoping I don't start spotting on 10dpo this month. Fx.

There's a chance for a change of job at work (and a pay rise).
I'm really hoping it happens, but to be honest it's a possible the job won't be created and even if it is I won't get it, but if I do I'll be so pleased, and it will take the edge of TTC as it wouldn't be ideal to go on maternity leave so soon after changing jobs (not that it's going to stop me TTC, but it won't be so bad if it takes a few more months, where as now I'm desperate to get knocked up and go on mat leave!). Wow, that's a long rambling sentence! Trying not to get excited! If I do get to do it though I'll be visiting Harvard in the next few weeks, which'll be nice, I've never been to Boston! So fingers crossed for me.

I'd rather have the BFP but a new job would be a ok alternative for now :)


----------



## Jai_Jai

Hellooooooooooooo!!! I am back!!! sorry I have not been around :cry: I have missed u too Sara!!!

I spoke to R anyway but just wanted to reitterate :wohoo: yay :yipee: we knew it was a little Princess :pink: anymore shoppin??? wat did u do this wkend, not spoke to u!!?!

Gabs - so sorry u have HFM I remember having that as a child and had this horrid cream that went in my mouth eurgh - hope it goes soon!! wat did ur ob say when u told them?

Sara - oooooh glad u are gonna get :af: must be the first time i have ever said that to anyone on here come on :witch: visit sara!!!

Sarah - are you preg? Tat why u quiet?? :D

Lea - Hope ur ok?

Liyana - hope u feel better, bet u cant wait to get back to work hey?

Choc - maybe u r preggo :dance:

Debs - I am sooooo fricking happy for you and excited u r back in the game PMA and loads of :dust:

As for me I have not had access to a computer properly until today, been staying at my parents house and got my laptop yday.....DF has been an areshole all weekend and split up with me on Sat afternoon :cry: he now regrets it and realises he has been an absolute nob to me for the ;ast 4 months and has decided at long last he is gonna change!!! He cried down the phone last night after we were arguing talking and I was crying for over an hr!!! he never ever cries so i think it can only be a gd thing IYKWIM? anyway I am staying at my parents tonight as start back at Uni tomo (school to u americans :rofl:) and I need to finish some work!!! So all in all that is why I have not been around!!

BUT good news!!! I am 12 weeks toms :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## srm0421

Caroline, When you put down who all is left it actually did not seem like an impossible task for all of us to get out BFPs and have every member of team Jelly bellies PG at the same time, even if for just a little while. Good luck this cycle I don't think missing a few days of vitamins will mess up your cycle. 

Jai_Jai- Sorry DF is being an ass. Men are known to do that from time to time. My husband has a headache and had the nerve to ask me if I can reschedule my Drs Apt. I told him hell no. Why is it that men are such babies with things we get a lot more than they do. I had a migraine the other day so bad that I was going to be :sick: and I could not even walk without my head hurting but I did not lie in bed crying and moaning and I had to get up with the baby still and get my own medicine. Dang men. Glad he has realized the there are things he needs to change and is willing to try, that's a big thing for men. Hope it works out and OMG 12 weeks already? Are you gonna spread the news? Let us know how people take it.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Wow Jenna, 12 weeks tomorrow. That is unbelievable, gosh how your time has flown by.:happydance:
Have you spoken to your doctor about moving your appointment sooner?

Gabby you sweet thing :hugs: I am so sorry that you know have this hand food and mouth thingy. Enough, tell the big man upstairs this is enough, only good things from now on :)
So glad your placenta has healed, get all the rest you need for your previa. How far do you think you will have to be before it is no longer a concern? I remember you told us a while ago but I am to lazy to go and hunt for the answer!

Sara, sooooo have you been to the doctor. I am biting my nails here sweetie. I hope your doctor gives you all the necessary meds. I also wanted to mention that my doctor is making me take Oestrogen from CD2-CD9 and the Clomid from CD5-CD9.
He feels very strongly about taking oestrogen with clomid because it makes some receptor thingy more sensitive so one responds better to the clomid. FX AF arrives and shortly after that you get your BFP.

Liyana, so glad to hear you are well enough to go back to work. :yipee:

Lea, I am sure you must be so excited for your first scan :cloud9:. I will hopefully getting my BFP around the same time.

R, what fun to go shopping for a girl. Girlie things are quite a lot cuter then the little boys things in my opinion. In answer to your question about want a boy or a girl.....hmm either, a happy, healthy baby is all I want.
I love the order in which you have had your kids. I have an older brother and I adore him, but remember this time I am on a million fertility drugs and being super monitored so my chances of having twins is really high -yikes! So perhaps I will get a :blue: and a :pink: at the same time!!!

MT and Caroline I am just two weeks behind you so not far at all.
If all goes as planned I should be testing on the 4th March but will probably test a few days before then because I won't be able to help my self I already went out and bought 6 HPT :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

My PMA song at the moment is: Just Dance by LadyLea 
(I think that is how it is spelt!)


----------



## Jai_Jai

:grr: Men!!! I know I was like that the other day and DF was just thinking I was moaning!! Glad ur off to DR soon :wohoo: it is a breakthrough for Jos to admit he is wrong so that a step in the right direction!!

:wohoo: I know telling everyone tonight :yipee: although most of my friends and my immediate family know :rofl: its Just my Nan that I worry about and my stoooopid Uncle on Mums side there so judgemental - telling nanny tonight but doing it when my Dad gets back so if she says soemthing bad I will jst pass him the phone I am happy and a dnt give a shit wat other ppl think and I sound like I am a teenager being so worried so now I jst dont care me and Bubs are all that matters right now!! and Jos when he sorts his head out!!
Jos is telling his parents tonight - bit scary but he says he doesnt care wata they think now :dance: I know his Mum will flip - he is 22 but common we are engaged and living together so whats the biggy???

As for my scan :wohoo: I got it moved ladie :yipee: we can see piccys of our lil bubs NEXT WEEK thats right!!!!!! Its my Birthday on Tuesday and we get to get pics and see bubs on the Wed what a fricking amazing bday pressie :D 1 wk and 1 day :wohoo:

Debs I am the same - :pink: or :blue: i dont care I love bubs sooooooo much now!!!! and the though of u having twins omg soooooo amazing :dance:


----------



## srm0421

Debs in about an hour and a half I have my apt. I will ask her what she thinks, I might just try the clomid first month just to see if I can get my body to O at all. I will be a few weeks behind you but hopefully I can O and at least be in the running. 

Jai-Jai- I am glad that you are just so happy about bubs that you won't let anyone get you down (easier said than done I know) maybe that was jos problem, the fear of having his fmaily gripe about something that is a beautiful thing and worried about you getting upset, glad he cried maybe he realized he could really loose you.


----------



## Jai_Jai

no.....he has been like this before we got preg, dunno wat it is tbh alot of history behind us. I think he is just immature and didnt realise that perhaps he just needs to grow up and grow some balls :rofl: yeh i am so thrilled no one can take this away from me :D

FX for u at the Dr's - let us kow yeh xxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

So I can't chat long and I'll have to play catchup later but didn't want you guys to start worrying as I haven't been on here in days, Brayden has been running a fever since Friday night with a nasty cold so I was home with him this morning, just getting into work now and DH is going to watch him this afternoon, and we will probably do the same thing tomorrow if we have to, I hope he shakes this soon, his whole class is out with this at daycare, some of them have bronchitis so I'm watching him closely, hope he doesn't get any worse. 

Wow Jenna your 12 weeks hun!! And Gabby is 11 weeks and Caroline I have to correct you I'm not 18 weeks...I'm 20 weeks 2 days!!! :happydance: Well I have a ton of work to do so I'll try to hope on later to write to everyone, miss you all!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Nlytin

Jai, Glad DF is acting better! I hope it lasts because you don't need the stress and it is selfish of him to act this way. If he can't get it together tell him to kick rocks! Like you said the only thing that matters is you and the baby.

Debs, that would so great for you to get your :bfp: on the day I see my pudah!!!

Sara, hope all is going well at the doctor's and she is giving you what you want.

Liyana, glad everything is ok and you can go back to work! 

Choc, my FX are crossed for you!

Gabs, you poor thing. I'm with Debs, this is the last thing for you. Enough is enough. Please God, from here on out I want some good and fun pregger moments for Gabs!

MS has hit me a bit today. Can't seem to shake it I hope tomorrow is better.


----------



## Jai_Jai

ooooooooh we told everyone today its soooo exciting!!!! although Jos dad was like if its a boy it has to be called Richard!! well sorry if i offend anyone but 1 i hate that name and 2 wat efffing right does he have to dictate wat my baby is called :grr: think :pink: now to jst avoid it all together!!!!! Richard after his Dad well I have never met Jos Grandad and neither has Jos so get lost!! if he said a middle name fair enough but he cannot tell me what my baby is going to bbe called no way :ninja: rant temporarily over :rofl:


----------



## srm0421

Richard is my grandpa's name and everyone calls him Dick. I do not like it so no offense taken here. He has no right so we will think pink from now on though our wishful thinking is all in vain since you are already PG.:rofl: Glad everyone took the news good. 
R- Hope Brayden gets better soon, let us know.

As for me I am back from the Drs and I was given,filled and took my first tab of provera so all is great on the western front. She wanted to do a thyroid check but it costs $70 so I have to wait since I do not have $70, oh well, at least the request will still be good when I get ins taken care of or $70 whichever comes first. I feel good that by the 21st Af will be here, then if I O, it can be anywhere from the 9th to the 17th of March and AF or BFP (wishful thinking) will be some time between the 20th and the 28th of March, perfect timing for a BFP, if I do say so myself. Well here is to a good cycle.


----------



## Jai_Jai

FX and loads of :baby: :dust: for this cycle!!!! xxxxxxxxx come on eggy come on :spermy:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hi girls! Sorry I wasn't able to come back on today, things were a little hectic once I got to work...and then again when I got home tonight, just put Brayden to bed so I'm now able to get some me time for a few minutes before I go to bed. I'm so glad to hear such good news coming from everyone, I seem to notice a pattern with all of us, when it rains it pours and we all get struck with bad things and now we're on the upside again so yay!! :happydance:

Sarah I am dying to know...are you having any symptoms??? Any sign of the :witch: yet? Or has your drunken night of wild :sex: done you in? :rofl:

Sara yay for the provera!!! I'm so excited for the :witch: to visit you hun and am praying so hard that this will be your month!!!!! :hugs:

Gabby I am so happy your doing better sweetie and on the mend, sorry to hear you've gotten something else too, its just never ending for you isn't it? You better get your girl out of this!! :D

Debs...twins?! OMG wouldn't that be awesome!!!! I'd be so excited if you really did end up with them, and one of each would be perfect!! :happydance:

Jenna a scan next week, yay!! Oh I am thrilled!!! I'll be able to guess on the sex of your :baby: as long as there is a nub in your shot, be sure to get a pic for me, I am soooo excited!!! I hope that DF smartens up or I'm coming over and it wont be pretty! :trouble: So glad everyone in your families took the news well too I know how worried you were about that :hugs:

Lea I hope you feel better hun, a few more weeks and you'll be past this, and 2nd tri rocks!! :D

As for me...my house has stopped leaking (knocking on wood) and has been dry for 3 days.. :yipee: I borrowed a roof rake from someone I work with and DH got all the snow off our roof, there is still ice up there but hopefully the sun will be able to get to it now and melt most of it this week, fx!!!! I asked the u/s tech where my placenta was because I said I hadn't been feeling the baby much at all and it was worrying me, well here is why, my placenta is half over my belly and half on my right side (instead of along my backside) so that is why I'm not feeling her much (she's not an it anymore, I love it :happydance:) so I hope once she grows more her kicks will be harder and I feel them! No names yet, DH is being a pain the arse about it, he still wont look at any and the ones I like he's just like, eh they are ok...:grr: He said there is no hurry and we don't have to know right now, I said you made me wait 20 weeks till we found out and now you still wont talk about them...he makes me so mad! :hissy: He keeps this up and I am naming her bymyself!! Right now my 3 favorite names are Kaydence, Kaiya and Aiylee...not sure which I like more though...what do you guys think?


----------



## msTwiggy

Rhonda, in my language, Kaiya means wealthy :D (although it's spelt Kaya)


----------



## srm0421

Kayden is my cousins little boys name so I love the K names you picked out. I think you should just continue to pick out ones you like and when/ if he is ready he can put his two cents in, until then if he snoozes, he looses on helping pick the name. :rofl: I know that is mean but I can pretend that is what I would do. :rofl:


----------



## chocolatecat

Ok, so I got the timings wrong of the PG ladies - can someone with a better memory then me do an update. It think it was reassuring to see that we're about halfway there!

It'd be fab to all get BFPs on our next cycle, but even if we go at one a month, we'll still all be preggers by the end of the year - but lets think positive. Lets all get knocked up before R's little girl arrives. (I like the k names too...I have no good girls names here, only a boy name we both like, so lets hope I have a boy first).

Oh Debs - twins would be so awesome. I've ALWAYS wanted twins. I'm sure it's hard work, but so worth it when they're a bit older. If there weren't more risks with multiple births I'd be stuffing myself with drugs to get them right now, but clearly that's not sensible, and I do try and be sensible. (twin girls would be sooo lovely though - maybe after a boy, so they have a big brother to look after them!)

Gabby, HFM sounds grim. Hope you're feeling better today.

Sara - wooo hooo pharmaceuticals kick ass - you go get that witch and give her a good talking to for ignoring you for so long.

Looking foward to your scan N - I think, based on no evidence you're having a girl!

MsTwiggy - what is your language? Malay?

I think my body is gearing up for O. I've got watery CM (I didn't get EWCM last month and I think this is as close as I get) and I'm feeling good actually. Still weirdly vivid dreams. No second line on the OPK yesterday at 6pm, but that's ok. I took my temp a bit early today at 6.45 then went back to sleep for half an hour and took it again 7.15. There was a 0.3C jump to the later one...so I'll plot the first one, I don't think it makes much difference. Didn't manage to BD last night - oops, so best do it tonight. We're rubbish! :blush:

Hugs to you all have a great day xxx :hug:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl:


srm0421 said:


> I think you should just continue to pick out ones you like and when/ if he is ready he can put his two cents in, *until then if he snoozes, he looses* on helping pick the name. :rofl:

Sara you crack me up :rofl: PMSL :rofl: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: someone pass the tenner, I have not laughed so much in ages (ok I know I am prob the only one that found it hilarious) its jst soooo something me and my friend say a lot ooooooooh :rofl: and breeeeeathe


----------



## Gabrielle

Morning ladies! How are we all today?

Debs~AWESOME news babe!!!!! I really hope this is it for you!:) I'll be talking to the big man upstairs!:)

Rhonda~Glad you have no more leaks.....is it getting warmer by you yet?

Sara~great! Af will be here soon!!! YAY>..........BRING ON THE BFP!!!!

Lea~sorry your feeling crappy....it will be gone soon!:) Hang in there babe. were you sick with you DD?

Jenna~ Scan next week..eeeeeee how exciting!:) I think i have one next week tuesday...cant member.

Lyiana~how are you? How was your first day of work?

Ashley~...where are you hiding? I hope all is well.

MEl Tia~ I'm assuming your in the tww, Bring on teh bfp!

Sarah.........are you hiding for a reason...........:??????

As for me......girls i feel so good the last few days! Well sick at night but i can tell second tri is on its way! I have soooo much energy! It feels great. I think too the weather is nicer so i am just happier about that. Gosh last week i was so depressed and i feel like a whole new person!:) 

Well i had an ob appt yesterday and she said hand,foot,mouth is ok and i and baby should be fine. Heartbeat was 160's and shes like its a girl....haha. Anyways....so we talked and she said if for some reason i didnt go early....shes let me go till august!!!:) SOOOO EXCITING!! I have a c section scheduled for August 21st!!!! I have to be positve even though I'm sure baby will come sooner just glad I'm given the opportunity to go that far!!:) One thing though girls.....so i am suppose to have scans every week b/c of the drug i take..thats what we did with gavin.....and i asked her about it and shes like just once a month?? I'm like i thought every week...shes like no i dont think so. well i had the boys with me so didnt get into it. but i know its every week and at my scan next week i will ask the tech to double check and then i'll let the doc know. I guess b/c i kow i went from tons of fluid to NO fluid in a week...i wont feel comfortable going a month without a scan....ya know? I also have NST's twice a week starting at 24weeks. Well anyways.....Boys are doing good and so am i! We are going to take a nice walk today, then i get to have my hair done, and use the gift certificate that hubby got for my nails, and toes!:) How exciting!!!!! .........one more thing...i am going to work tomorrow!:) So happy! Just cant lift more then 20lbs!!!

Sorry its just a great day for me!:) The big man must be giving me a break!:) Finallly!


----------



## LadyBee

Oh :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Gab!!! I am soooo happy you're feeling good! You really deserve an easier time :wohoo: Post pics of your new hair! I hope you thoroughly enjoy your pampering!!!

Everyone, it's 2WW time for me! I am 3dpo now...I'm using my positive OPK as an indicator that I OVd either Fri or Sat. I usually can tell and the temps even seem to match up, though not as easy to tell as last cycle on my FF chart...either way I don't have crosshairs yet. I am doing the basic membership now, I think I heard that they still give crosshairs when you have that and not VIP right?

Ladies, I am so happy to be part of this group but I really am feeling crap about trying to remember everyone's things :( I have an absolutely HORRID memory to start with, so to all of you that I don't regularly comment to/about I'M SOOOO SORRY. I just need to get to know you all better :) I'm sure some of you are having a hard time remembering me too since I haven't been part of this group for long. :hugs:

Deb-I'm so excited for you to be able to TTC again!!! Let us know what's happening as it happens for you! yay!

Sara-Dear, I anticipate your visit from the :witch:, for once she is a welcome part of our group! :D

Jenna-please post your lil bump! I'm grinning just thinking about it! You're so tiny and cute!

R-I wish I could help with your clean up efforts since it's stopped leaking now! Yay!

Caroline-Keep peein' on those sticks babe! I will be doing a :dance: :bunny: :dance: for your BDing PMA...:rofl:

Liyana-How do you pronounce your name? My sister's name is LeighAnnah...

Lea-looking forward to some great news on the scan!!

Ash-Sweets, hope things are going well with you!

Sarah-What's up?? Hope you're ok! :hug:


----------



## LadyBee

...In looking at the TTC board, anyone wanna change our Team logo? It's pretty, but I was wondering if anyone wanted to change it up a bit?


----------



## Gabrielle

YAY.....tww !! Mel I really really hope this is your LAST tww for 9months!!!:) I would be soooo happy!!!:)

Okay....so right now my hair is like um midneck length and light light brown with thin blonde highlights........I dont know what to do? Thought about going dark..? Shorter? Idk! grrrrr I'm so pale so unless i wear makeup i'm going to look HORRID with dark hair...but then again it brings out my blue eyes. I've had blonde for a year now and getting bored with it ....but usually stay blonde for summer....ppl always like blonde or brown with me.....hubby loves brown......any ideas? Thanks girls


----------



## LadyBee

Gab-I think I need to see a current pic...do you have one? I know you had one up before...

I'm a fan of auburn hair. Have you ever done a red tone? Not fire truck red, but a dark chestnuty red. I'd get medium tones for your light skin/light eyes. I want to see a pic!! LOL


----------



## Gabrielle

I'll look for the most recent...and yes i've had dark brown with aburn.....but nonone really cared for that. My skin is very pale in winter...and i have blue eyes. lol i'll hunt down some pics....okay.


----------



## LadyBee

OK! :thumbup: (I guess I was thinking about my hair when I was talking about it..haha. I loved when I went dark, my eyes looked like anime!!! They were this green/blue/aqual color-really popped!)


----------



## Gabrielle

Okay first one.....clearly just had a babY..HAHA, its winter, and no make up and glasses....but thats about the length of my hair now.

the blonde one is around christmas time.....just hanging out at home...? 

I think i look good dark when my hair is longer.......i'll put a pic up too.
 



Attached Files:







g 049.jpg
File size: 89.6 KB
Views: 9









DSCN0710.jpg
File size: 85.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Gabrielle

This is non pregnant...longer dark hair..haha
 



Attached Files:







PC240018.jpg
File size: 86.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Gabrielle

Almost forgot.........Gavin is going to be 1 on Friday!!!:) YAY...and..hes starting to walk! I'm super excitied for him! He is trying so hard! yay


----------



## LadyBee

Aww, I am happy for the little guy! :)

I'm loving the dark sweetheart! You are such a cutie!! I think, though, that you should try a honey color with highlights like the Mandy Moore pic, the other pic is good if you want to stay in the darker family with some highlights...
 



Attached Files:







31015091_1823b4ade7.jpg
File size: 60.8 KB
Views: 3









MandyMoore_cr_SaraDeBoer_400.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks......hmmm Idk if i am up for the mandy moore. I tend to go either SUPER light....or SUPER dark..haha no inbetween. hehe. I am loving the rachel Mcadams pic! Though i love her soooooo much! shes my favorite actress. I guess we'll see. My sister does my hair so we shall come up with something nice. :) Thanks.


----------



## LadyBee

I love Rachel too! Well have fun with it, whatever you choose! I want to see when it's done!


----------



## Gabrielle

Well must give baths and off for our walk!:) I'll be back tonight with my new hair.:) Have a good day girls! HUGS HUGS HUGS


----------



## HatterasSarah

hey girls! nooooo Im definitely not hiding, just super busy!! Gabs, you didn't write me back yesterday =(. Ladies, I am NOT pregnant! I started AF on CD 25...I'm thinking when tony and I start TTC, we'll have to start having sex the day I get off my AF hahaha! Oh well, he's a lucky guy =)!

Hope all of y'all are well, I'll be able to catch up more later!!


----------



## Nlytin

Jai, I'm glad everyone was so excited about your news. The name is up to you and your DF. Some grandparents can't help but be pushy sometimes.

Sara, Glad the doctor's visit went well and you started provera. Now on to :witch: and then your :bfp:!

R, Hope Brayden is feeling better and glad the roof is done leaking. My DH was no help with names for DD. Everyone I throughout he didn't like until I said Zoe and then his mother didn't like that one (but who is she)! I like Kaiya.

Chocolate, glad you are feeling positive and I hope O comes soon.

Mel, Yeah you are in the 2WW!!! 

Gabs, glad you are feeling better and glad that HFM doesn't affect your little girl. I like the hair color in the third picture.


----------



## srm0421

Jai_Jai said:


> :rofl:
> 
> 
> srm0421 said:
> 
> 
> I think you should just continue to pick out ones you like and when/ if he is ready he can put his two cents in, *until then if he snoozes, he looses* on helping pick the name. :rofl:
> 
> Sara you crack me up :rofl: PMSL :rofl: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: someone pass the tenner, I have not laughed so much in ages (ok I know I am prob the only one that found it hilarious) its jst soooo something me and my friend say a lot ooooooooh :rofl: and breeeeeatheClick to expand...

*sara takes a bow* Thank you Thank you, I'll be here all week!!!


----------



## srm0421

Gabs- I am so glad you are feeling better. I do not think you look washed out or anything with dark hair, I like it. Then again you look good blonde so I see why you are having trouble deciding, can't wait to see your picture and see what you decided. Yeah for baby turning one and walking no wonder you are in such a good mood. Hope you are able to stay not sick and I think I would be worried about not getting a scan for a month, low fluid is bad and it can just happen out of no where so you should check into it. Hope your walk is nice and you have a good day being pampered. 

As for me, 2nd day of provera and I was so sick last night I passed out on the couch before Honey came home from his class. Good thing Sebastian was asleep before I started to feel sick. I hope it is not the provera that is making me feel like crap, I guess we will find out.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

srm0421 said:


> *sara takes a bow* Thank you Thank you, I'll be here all week!!!

:rofl:!!!!!!!

So I'm back home...again, we decided after Brayden's temp went back up to almost 102 again last night to keep him home today and so far no temp today :happydance: he's still a little sicky acting but must be feeling better has he has torn my house apart! So he's going to daycare in the morning for sure! I had to come home at 11 today so that DH could go to his class this afternoon, I got to work at 6:30 this morning though so I got a half day in anyway, but I'm sure work is getting a little pissy with me, oh well!! 

Gabby I am thrilled your so happy hun, your right its about time the man upstairs gives you a nice break hun, you deserve it! And I too LOVE Rachel McAdams!!! She's one of my favorite actresses!! As well as Reece Witherspoon and Isla Fisher. (I can't wait to see her new movie!!! Comes out Friday!)

:cry: Sarah's not pregnant...LOL I know you didn't want to be but I think we were all secretly hoping! Oh well only a few more months till you really start trying.

Sara you said you had taken Provera before right? Did it make you sick then? I hope its just a little 24 hour bug and your already starting to feel better!

MT I sure wish you could come over and help, we had tons to do before this and now its just very overwhelming!!! We're playing musical rooms here, everyone is getting a new room but before we can move people around we have a lot of work to do in each room so right now no one is moving, I just don't see how its all going to get done before June, its starting to stress me out a little!!! DH lost the last 2 weekends to the roof thing and because we've missed time this week he has to work this weekend to make that time up, sigh...I wish I had family/friends that lived closer I need help, and a lot of it!!!

Caroline hun I hope you didn't think I was upset with you for saying I was only 18 weeks, that wasn't the case at all and I hope I didn't make you feel bad hun! :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Just got home from our lovely walk. Owen rode his bike and i pushed Gavin....AH i'm tired now. lol i smell like outside and I'm kinda full of mud. haha girls i'm so embrassed to have my toes and nails done.....i bite my nails and my toes...well its winter and i'm pregnant...that explains it! I went to h/s with this girl....shes probly going to think i'm some dirty bum. haha! Well talk to you all later. Luv ya.


----------



## Gabrielle

Omg....totally looks like i said i bite my toes.....haha i dont do that. hehe.

btw..sarah i texted you a few times...never got a reply back from you. I think my phone was being werid yesterday! Text me again. :) Glad your not preggers for your sake...but its just around the corner!:)


----------



## srm0421

:rofl: Gabs you know you bite your toe nails but don't want us to think yo are a weirdo :rofl: Glad you walk was nice hope you get pampered good today.

R- I too was secretly hoping Sarah was PG, I figured if she could do it on accident then it would save her the trouble of TTC and the bads days of it too. Hopefully she will get lucky her first month. I did take provera last cycle and it did not make me sick, I took the pill at about 12 p.m. yesterday and did not fill sick until about 8 so it probably was just the macaroni and cheese I ate that made me feel sick. I fill much better now but am really scared that I will have problems again. I know I know keep my chin up, keep up the PMA but I have a few fears today, hopefully tomorrow I will fill more positive.


----------



## 1stbaby

I just wanted to drop in on my girls and say hi!!! Sorry work has been insane, but i am loving my new position! I am glad to hear all is well with everyone. I have no idea what day I am in or even if I have ov yet and I have to say I love it! LOL! Its such a reief to not obsess for a while. Of course I still want to be pg and have a baby so I have to leave it up to "it will happen when its supposed to happen." Have a wonderful week everyone.


----------



## srm0421

Hey Ash, glad you came by to check on us. It is good to hear how good you feel taking the relaxed approach. Hope you get a nice surprise soon. Also very glad work is going good, glad you like the new position. Keep us updated ok.


----------



## chocolatecat

Morning girls.

I'm so pleased you're feeling better Gabby, sounds like you've had a lovely day. The dark hair with blonde bits sounds nice...you look so young! I guess I hadn't a clue how old you are. :)

R - don't worry, I know you're too sweet to have a go at me. I'm just like MT - it gets very confusing keeping track of everyone - but so worth it because you're all lovely and keep me sane (or a little bit mad when it comes to testing time).

Sara - love the new picture - I think I kept picturing you with blonde hair because sebastian has blonde hair in your old avatar!

Thanks for the PMA about BDing - we got it together last night after a night of talking prams and sterilizers with my neighbour. She's expecting baby no 4 and about pram 52! She's a pram addict!

OH is working late tonight, so will have to get creative to get him interested! 

Have a great day girls xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Sara again - twice cracked me up!!! I love it - think I am just in a better mood these days!!! :wohoo:

Glad everyone is feeling good.

Gabs so pleased things are looking up for you!!! Defo find out about ur scan though hunny and post a piccy of ur new hair and nails - but babe i really think u should stop the chewing of the toe nails - thats really not good :dohh:

R - awwww just chilax :D everything is going to settle in its place u will see and u know babe if i was there i would help u i a second!!! Oh and some good news for you!!!!!!!!!!! WE ARE GOING TO FIND OUT :dance:

Caroline - dont worry about the 'not knowing thing' u should have seen us all for months we were calling each other by our avatar names and then when it changed to our real names well some of us were rubbish :blush: think Debs was the best one she remembers everything :D have u heard any more about that job thats come up - is it a serious optio for u?

Lea - Thanks for that hunny!! I know but i jst couldnt believe it!!! So I have said no family names, but then DF said he likes Edward....well my Grandad was Edwin.....and I would love a boy called Eddie.....and when DF said that I though well its not the same name so i kept shtum :rofl: i was very close to him and he passed away a yr ago next sunday so its still raw....idk its all confusing!! when is ur first scan?

Liyana - How is work? Hope u ave been taking it easy!! do they know about ur lil :baby: yet?

Mel - :dance: 2WW :wohoo: I love being able to obsess over other ppl :dance: spill the symptoms!!! good luck and hope this is the :bfp: u deserve!!

Ashley - glad u came by we missed u!! loving the new relaxed way - remember that i did that and got my :bfp: that month so it works :D

Sara - hope its not the provera making u will and was jst mac and cheese!!! u know i have never had it before!!! but we do have a macaroni bake thing here that i love but its made with lamb mince mmmmmmmm weird cos i was veggie before i got preggo now i love chicken ad frankfurters (think thats my craving) along with fruit of the exotic kind!!!

Debs - getting close now!!! or is it today!!?! I cant remember sorry see im one of the rubbish ones too :blush: I will pop by ur house soon anyway so see u in a bit!! :dust: for ur cycle of :baby::baby: and good luck!!!

Sarah - dang (trying to sound american, did it work: :rofl:) i was hoping u were preggo secretly but i know u wanna wait so thats all good defo not meant to be atm or u would have been!! how is school?

As for me I started back at school/uni yday and it was amazing!! so much fun love my lecture so far and just have to see how the rest of the week goes!!! also DF is being much better :dance: we hugged each other all night last night and was a great sleep - how we used to be and he keeps telling me he is sorry and he missed me and wont fo it again, have a proper bump now which i havent posted for 3 weeks woops but i will take a pic anyway and post it later!! he keeps kissing my bump :D :awww:
His sister has got some baby stuff we can have - an amazing cot that slides down, a 3 wheeler travel system and a highchair - there all expensive quality stuff as the father of her partner does not spare any expense so thats money we dont have to wprry about - if we have a girl my friend Penny has LOADS of girly stuff we can have as her 3 yr old Maddy got bought so much stuff a lot se never wore so its brand new and expensive stuff we can have so FX its a girl!!! they just had a lil boy too so i am sure even if a boy we will have some bits!!! only 8 weeks give or take til e find out now :dance: so get guessing next week with my pics!!
ALSO I have been given the go ahead today to go and buy some things for me and the baby :dance: :yipee: my pants are soo tight now (Jos undoes the buttons to let the baby out...bless :D) and then my bra well i tell u i cant control these tits anymore they have lives of there own, thinking i might have to get names for them soon :rofl:

Anyway thats me done I think - gonna watch 90210 now and then go spending :muaha: Have fun day ladies :kiss: :hug:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Jai_Jai said:


> Oh and some good news for you!!!!!!!!!!! WE ARE GOING TO FIND OUT :dance:

Eeeeee!!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: (this is me running mad in the streets with joy) Yay!!! I'm so excited!!! My face lit right up when I read that, I'm so happy now :D Oh and Jenna...I too crave fruit more than anything...your having a :pink:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have predicted this from day one, so next week hopefully I'll be able to tell for sure! :happydance: I can't wait for your scan! Oh and I want to see your belly!!!!!

Ok for all you UKers I have to know something, I have read this all over the place on BNB and always wanted to know, what the hell is a pram??? Is it a stroller? I can't for the life of me figure it out :help:

Sara I too love your new pic!! I wanted to get a family one done too but DH says no, not until he looses weight, which he's been saying for 5 years, so I'm getting irritated, I said fine but when this baby comes were having them done whether your still fat or not! :rofl:

Ok so Gabby where are your hair pics?? We wanna see!!! Any updated belly pics from you??? We're all waiting!!!

Ashley, glad your relaxing and just letting nature take its course, Sara is right i bet you get your :bfp: this month!!!

Debs where are you? We need updates!!! I too am suffering from prego brain, bad so I can't remember when your date was...but I think its this week right??? Praying for :baby::baby:!!!

Well Brayden is doing better this morning and his fever is gone, for now, fx it stays that way all day as it usually creeps up at night for some reason. He went to daycare today so hope I don't get a phone call or I'll be working this weekend :hissy: I was coughing some last night before bed and had a sneezing fit this morning, hope I am not coming down with it now...as its not a fun one from the looks of it! I will drink loads today to try and wash it away. Hope you all have a wonderful day today :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

Morning! Gab, looking for your pic hun!!! :huh:

Jenna, I think I have to agree with Rhonda...I think it just may be that little girl! I need to know more though, what things can you tell me about your pregnancy so far, even your symptoms before you found out you were preg. (Plus that will help me obsess in my 2ww...haha)

Caroline-any good lines on that OPK yet?

Ladies! I'm OFF today!!! Yay! I haven't had a day off work during the week in AGES. And this morning we are getting our shower glass enclosure installed so we will be officially done with the new shower! Next step is to get the vanity all installed and counter top/sink! Next week we are going to get the tile for all the floors and we'll be able to finally move in to the master bedroom!!! I'm so excited!

Oh, and where are all the new bump pics?? :D


----------



## srm0421

Caroline- Yep my son has taken after his dad in almost every aspect, poor thing has gotten my ears, they are not big but they do stick out :rofl: He had blue eyes (like his Dad) for a long time, they are more green now, I guess our eye color (I have brownish green hazel and Dad has crystal clear blue ) mixed together for a weird combo. I hope our little girl takes after me hair though, Poor Sebastian was bald for 22 months, his Dad was a toe head (meaning really white hair) for 2 years. 

Jai-Jai- Glad I could be of service once again, I have been known to be funny now and again so keep a look out and you might just pee your pants one day. :rofl: Glad school went good and you and DF are doing better. I am so jealous of your boobies, I want some so bad, I did not get lucky enough to get big boobs with Sebastian and after I stopped breast feeding I actually got smaller than I was before :sad1: I am waiting for a new belly picture and so excited you are going to find out what you are having :happydance: 

R- I hope that you feel better and glad Brayden is feeling better. When is your next picture, a few weeks right? I forget when how far along you were at the last picture. 

Mel- glad you have the day off, it seems that your renovations are coming along good. 

As for me, I ordered my clomid late last night and hope I will get it in time, I am on my third pill of provera and I think it was the mac n cheese that made me sick since I did not feel sick last night and nothing today. I am killing my tulip plant that Honey gave me and I do not know what I am doing wrong. I guess I do not have a green thumb. FX for me to receive the medication in time.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Ladies :)

Glad everyone is well and happy.

Jenna, I am so happy Jos made up with you. I hope he keeps up his good behaviour. 
When are you going to post your pic, I hope it is soon or I might just start biting my toe nails :rofl: sorry 

Rhonda, what a bug with your house giving you so much grief and especially with not too far to go, I am glad things are taking a turn for the better. If I lived closer I would pop over and help you. As for your little girl, a pink girlie room. What fun and all those choices. I don't think I put my two cents in, I think the second one but they are all lovely.

Gabby, you are so beautiful. I love the blonde but wow the dark hair really does bring out all your lovely features. Well done to little owen for trying to walk, what have you got planned for Friday?

Sara, I am so glad you got the provera and that you don't believe it is the cause of feeling ill. I really hope your Clomid arrives in time. When do you expect it to arrive?
Which days are you going to take it from and at what dosage?
I am on it from CD5-CD9 at 100mg.

Sarah, Hi sweetie, I must admit I also thought you were preggas but I don't think you will struggle at all when you are ready. 

Lea, Do you have any cravings any hunches as to what you are having?
I know you want a boy. With my little one I craved lots of meat and protein and went through a long phase of having to have anything picked. Gerkins, onions, olives etc Oh and I was big into Humous!!!

Liyana, when is your next scan? Are you completely in the all clear now?

MT, gosh are you already in the TWW :happydance: that means we all get to obsess over you HPTs. Are you going to make us wait until 14DPO or will you start sooner?

Caroline, you are going to get creative tonight??? I think there should be a naughty thread on realistic "creative" ideas!!!!!!

As for me, I went for my 3rd injection today. 
My fertility specialist (FS) will give me my last injection on Friday and at the same time do an ultra sound to see how many follicles I have and how big they are.
He will base his decision of whether or not to give me an HCG injection next Monday on the results. 
So FX they are what they are meant to be. 

So if everything goes according to plan I will be ovulating next Wednesday morning and having my IUI at the same time :)


----------



## srm0421

Hey Debs, I am going to take it from cd 5-9 at 50 mg, I expect it to arrive within 10 business days, I hope it is sooner.FX for everything to be going good and some good follicles for you.


----------



## LadyBee

Debs! How exciting! I am coming in behind all of the prior things, but how long have you been TTC, and with what other issues? I need to go study up on you! I can't wait to hear about the IUI, please let me know because I am really curious!

Gabs, I hope you're having another stellar day hun! Post a pic soon please, all of us are dying here to see what you've done to that hair! :thumbup:

It is soooo beautiful out right now! I better keep it at that because I don't want everyone to be upset at me, no snow, no cold...etc...hehehe \\:D/


----------



## LadyBee

Hey ladies...is 4/5 dpo too early to symptom spot :blush: ???


----------



## srm0421

:rofl: Mel some say yes, some day no. I think that if going by average implantation dates 6DPO-12DPO you should not have any symptoms until this has occurred. That being said, there are a few women who have felt like they were PG before it seemed able to determine, Implantation can occur at an early time, it all depends on where the sperm where when they met the egg and how close to the uterus it was and how fast the egg traveled. That being said, what are your symptoms. :rofl:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

MT I'm going with no its not to early...here is the very beginning of my "symptoms" the month I got my :bfp: and I had them from 1DPO...call me crazy but I think if you know your body really well you can pick even the subtlest things up...

1 DPO - tiny bit of white cm (I'm always completely dry until af)

2 DPO - tiny bit of white cm

3 DPO - tiny bit of white cm, trouble sleeping at night

4 DPO - tiny bit of white cm, trouble sleeping at night

5 DPO - tiny bit of white cm, trouble sleeping at night, lazy, very unmotivated, dry mouth and thirstier than normal

6 DPO - tiny bit of wet clear cm, a lot hungrier than normal, still very thirsty, a little absent minded, strange feeling in bbs, almost like they were on fire? Woke up with a stuffy/runny nose

and there is more in my ttc journal if your interested https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/63544-1cre8tivgrls-journal.html


----------



## Nlytin

Debs, The time is fast approaching. You could have your :bfp: before the end of the month. My FX are crossed for you sweetie!

Sara, that sucks that you were sick last night but glad you think it wasn't the provera.

Rhonda, that's good news that Brayden is feeling better. Don't stress about the house it will get done. 

Ashley, good to hear from you and that the job is going well. Relaxed approaches can work.

Mel, I hope you enjoyed your day off.

Jenna, think pink! Glad DF is acting better bcuz being lovey dovey is so much better! My appt is next Thursday.

MS is still here but not as bad as yesterday!


----------



## Nlytin

Gabs, what do you have planned for the baby's birthday!


----------



## LadyBee

:rofl: Thanks girls! I have always been one to think it absurd to symptom spot before the alotted 6 days at least past OV. I appreciate your symptoms Rhonda, I am just feeling a bit off. Here is the start of my list so far:
Today I noticed that nothing sounds like it would be good to eat, abnormal for me.
I was making home made chicken noodle soup and kept feeling like gagging as I was boiling and picking apart the carcass (which is actually discusting, so might not be a symptom..haha)
The sudden starving feeling followed by the urge to puke.
and alas...my copious creamy cm is back. (had this a couple months ago with my suspected chemical)
I get twinges and pokes all through the 2ww, so I'm not going to put any stock into that this cycle.
Oh, and I'm tired...for no reason.

Nothing really to write home about, but the cm is pretty darn hard to ignore.
Anybody know if this is an indication that I've got too much estrogen, the creamy cm, that is.

Thanks ladies! I did have a wonderful day off :D \\:D/


----------



## srm0421

Mel, I like your symptoms so far and the picking apart a carcass is disgusting but if you have done it fine before there is no reason it should gross you out now :rofl: I suddenly was car sick going up the freeway when I found out I was PG with Sebastian so abnormal signs are good. As for the indicator of creamy CM I have no idea, I always believed I had high acidic CM which means my husbands guys usually get knocked out before they get a chance to sneak in :rofl: I think my Dr told me that one time but I can not remember. I guess since I am TTC it should be something I look into. Every woman is different though, some more creamy than others, that sounds so funny saying that :rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls....its late and I had to work all day! Gosh.....am i glad that i stay home! hehe....what a long day and i missed the boys so much. I will post a pic tomorrow....but its VERY cute I have to say! Everyone at work loved it!:) 

Btw.....what do you girls think i'm having.....honest????

Umm...havent gained any weight..have a belly, sick and nausea all the time...ummmm dont craze too much....lol i dont know what else to put...but idk i feel like its a girl but i just really really dont want to get my hopes up!!!

Hope your all doing well....im tired and dont feel like reading and responding to ALL posts...sorry girls!:)


----------



## LadyBee

srm0421 said:


> Every woman is different though, some more creamy than others, that sounds so funny saying that :rofl:

:rofl: That's just too funny...I want to have a creamy center! :rofl:

Well I'm about to be a Google whore and look at creamy cm. I have had it each cycle in abundance but this time it seems to be showing up earlier and in greater abundance. Oh, and the carcass thing, it's probably just because it had a stronger smell to me than usual........HA! ANOTHER SYMPTOM!

Gabs, I'm banking that it's a girl. I am hopeful for you that you'll finally get her. Can't wait to see your hair and your bump!!! Please post both!

:hug:


----------



## LadyBee

Funny, maybe I bite my toe nails too...sounds like I can't wait to see Gabs hairy bump :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## srm0421

poor gabs, first she bites her toe nails now she has a hairy bump :rofl: We are not picking on you at all Gabs it just seems that team Jelly Bellies posts before they read what they typed, you included. :rofl:


----------



## msTwiggy

Hello my beautiful Jelly team!!!

There's so much positive aura here that my computer screen is practically glowing with joy! :rofl:

am at work right now and super busy (2 weeks worth of work to catch up to), so might not have time to reply to individual posts, hope you ladies don't mind.

I'm all clear for now, thank you for asking :) just got back from my check up this morning and I saw my little Dot again! Dot's got tiny legs and arms now and as we were watching, Dot shook its tiny tushy at us! It was so funny even the dr laughed!

Anyway, will probably only have time to sit down and catch up with most of you over the weekend, till then lots of love from me!!

:hug:


----------



## msTwiggy

oh and yes, after going missing for two whole weeks, THE WHOLE OFFICE now knows i'm pregnant, and the other ladies who have had experiences are all offering their advice and tips :rofl: it's so sweet of them i tell you, and yesterday, even the CEO dropped by my cubicle to ask how i'm doing and is everything alright. He's taken me off all physical jobs and will be giving alternative projects that will be less taxing on me. Gosh, i'm so touched :blush: So from now onwards, it's all development work for me, no more travelling and roadshows!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:dance: Liyana thats great news!!! CEO's are norm v nice.....x

Mel - well my symptoms were, more creamy cm, drinking more, and a few twinges!!! I tested at 8 dpo and got a VERY light almost unseeable :bfp: told Rhonda and she made me buy a FRER so I did that and got a defo :bfp: ooooh :yipee: I am sooo excited just reliving it hahahaha

i didnt really have any symptoms as such as i didnt think the cm was a symptom - tbh the month i got preg i was so upset stressed etc cos i didnt really temp to begin with and my cycle was all over the place i didnt get EWCM like norm and i had no idea i ov'd and didnt feel positive at all Rhonda was trying to get my PMA up but I was down and thought i was out so didnt really have many symptoms.....hang on one sec i think i wrote them somewhere else and not in my journal :rofl: I am trying soo hard to help u obsess!!!
ummm spots in random places which i never got and still getting :grr: and I got a kidney infection!! oh and veins were more prominent everywhere bbs, hips, hands and still have that!!! they got turquoise too, and I had this with my chemical too - thats it :D hope it helps u to obsess more :rofl:
after i found out i was preg - about 12dpo i was exhasted, boobs already bigger and harder and i was bloated so much my trousers popped open :rofl:

As for me my mood has totally changed I am defo happier, more laid back, more energised and laugh more!!! My bump is growing by the day - will post a pic soon, jst went to do it last night and my battery has died so i need to get my charger and i think its at my parents so will do it later!!! I went shopping yday and got maternity bras and jeans and combats :D there really scrummy!! :wohoo:
I didnt get that HR job :grr: and need to get another job pronto!!! Also suppose to go for a PGCE interview today so i can get a qualfication to teach primary school, but I cant find my GCSE certs so I had to cancel last min and say car had broken down :ninja: soooo annoying I hope I get another date to go!!!!!

Hope ur all well - keep me updated and cant wait to see ur new hair and ur bump gabs

MT - anymore symptoms now u have read mine? I have hieghtened sense of smell now!!! defo drink loads more still and have to!!

I had a dream about my scan last night that they wouldnt give me a pic :grr: and i couldnt see the nub either :grr: in fact i had about 3 or 4 bad dreams last night and was crying alot!! poor DF, he was soo sweet though!!! he is still being MUCH better and making sure washing up is done all the time :wohoo: keep it up!!

also my parents won a holiday - dunno if i told u, anyway we get to go to cornwall for a week at the end of June and DF's Mum is being really nice and has got this deal through where she pays £80 and we can go to Greece for a week too :D how exciting!!! 2 free holiday :yipee: just have spending money!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

my quiz results:

67 % chance of having a girl :rofl: I think its a boy!!!


----------



## LadyBee

Hey Jenna! Thank you for posting your symptoms for me! :)
I have to say that my first thought with all your symptoms in view is that you're having a boy. Under a week and we'll all get to see your baby...maybe they'll see the nub too!

I don't really have 'symptoms' aside from what I've posted. I was really hungry yesterday and I went to the loo a lot, but that's because I was drinking like a fish. I think my blood sugar was a little out of whack yesterday too because I kept getting dizzy...yes, I know this COULD be a symptom but it could also just be me, it happens occasionally for me anyway and the blood sugar is more likely to be the reason for it.
The tiredness for no reason was weird, I got up about the same time I always do and I was ready to take a nap at 10:30am! I'm having those pricks of pain that I usually get during the 2ww, but it actually felt pretty strong this morning. FF puts me at only 3dpo today, but I don't have any idea if that's right because I don't know how to peg ovulation once the LH surge is gone and you get neg opks. Enlighten me?? Either way, I got a positive one last Friday just before my temps went down to the lowest point on my chart. I suspect FF is wrong and I am in fact about 6dpo...at least 5dpo.

L-I love that Dot shook their tushy at you!!! :rofl:

Well this is it, I have a long day ahead. I will check up on you all tonight! :hug:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

MT I remember being tired a lot at first but my real symptoms didn't start until 6-7dpo, when I got bright blue viens all over my chest and thighs, the ones on my chest are still there and brighter than ever this morning, its a little scary to look at! I had a day where I was very thirsty and a day where I just could not get enough to eat...so maybe...I'll keep my fx for you hun but we'll wait till your 7DPO to really obsess :)

Jenna in reading your symptoms I too immediately thought boy! I was glowing and so happy and way above my normal personality when I was preg with Brayden. This baby I have been the exact opposite, depressed, moody, def not glowing and feeling yucky and ugly all the time. Still going to :pray: that its your baby girl though :hugs:

Gabby I think your having a girl this time, I mean who else would give you that much trouble...:rofl: Are you having a 12 week scan??

So I had a night from hell...so much for Brayden feeling better, he woke up at midnight screaming and crying so hard, I went into his room and he was on fire, I took his temp and it was 103.3 I don't get it!! He was feverless for 2 days, wtf!! So I tried and tried to give him medicine but he was so worked up and didn't want any it took Tim and I to hold him down then he was crying so hard he threw it all up, fabulous. So he came to bed with us I stripped him of everything but a diaper and gave him more meds, his fever broke and our bed was soaked, I didn't sleep all night because I was so worried about him, I didn't want him to be cold, which his skin felt and he wouldn't let me cover him up at all as he would start freaking out again, it was a very long night and I've been up since midnight so very sleepy today!!! I am going to call and try to get him into the docs today so see if he has bronchitis or and ear infection or pnemonia...or something that is causing this fever to last for a week. I feel so bad for the poor lil guy! He was 98.4 when he woke up this morning...so gabby being a nurse and all, what would cause a kid to get high fevers but only in the middle of the night? He hasnt been taking naps during the day and not sleeping well at night, this week he's woke me up at least twice screaming and caughing up a storm...but then during the day he seems fine...I hope they can get him in today I can't do another night like last night!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Lol its ok girls....usually my bump is hairy haha. When pregnant with the boys I always noticed my skin got like a little bit of light hair all over it. I never get the dark line down my belly though!:) 

As for a pic of hair....when i shower today...haha if i do then i will post a pic. 

As for bump....it really isnt any bigger...so no need for a pic. I havent even gained a pound..i've lost weight. Everyone at work said they could totally tell I lost weight. 

Yes I'm having a scan next week.....They told me at 13wks it was a boy...so i have to admit i'm soooo scared for my scan.....i'm sorry but i just really want my little girl since i know this is my last pregnancy....kinda sad.

Rhonda~....about your son...you said hes been coughing..any other symptoms? I'm sure you know this but most kids generally will just spike the fevers at night and then be fine during the day. Is he complaining of any kind of pain, eating less?? He's def got some sort of infection since his fevers are going so high. Hopefully its just an ear infection, or something easy. Anyone sick at daycare? 

Its rainy out here today...and i'm tired from my day at work yesterday..blah i dont feel like doing anything.:)


----------



## Gabrielle

Rhonda~ you totally are lucky that you are SO different from your pg boy and girl.....I feel different but its not a huge difference....idk maybe it is another boy. The thing is my moods change so much when i'm pregnant. I will be so happy and then next month I'm crying everyday. haha


----------



## Nlytin

Jenna, 2 free holidays that's great!

Liyana, what a nice CEO to care so much!

Rhonda, I hope Brayden gets an appt today and you can find out what's going on and he can feel better. So sorry the little guy is feeling so bad. It will get better though.

Mel, I didn't symptom check at all I did notice creamy cm in my 2WW and I'm normally pretty dry. Was tired a little before I took my HPT on the day AF was due and have been tired ever since and nausea just kicked up this week. Did I mention I am beyond irritated at times.

Gabs, Looking forward to seeing your bump. Think pink! No nub next week!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabrielle said:


> Rhonda~....about your son...you said hes been coughing..any other symptoms? I'm sure you know this but most kids generally will just spike the fevers at night and then be fine during the day. Is he complaining of any kind of pain, eating less?? He's def got some sort of infection since his fevers are going so high. Hopefully its just an ear infection, or something easy. Anyone sick at daycare?

Yes some of the kids at daycare have bronchitis which has me thinking, he's def eating less, and not sleeping and I know he's exhausted, he's very clingy and wont leave my side, which he usually isn't, at least not to this extent and he has grabbed his throat a few times after coughing and wincing like it hurt so I don't know. Bad news is whatever it is I'm now getting it :hissy:

Oh and I got the line down my belly with Brayden but so far not with this baby...I can't remember when it showed up exactly but took forever to go away after I had him...not a fan! I totally know how you feel Gabby, and I [-o&lt; that this is your little girl hun. I'm not sure if this is my last baby or we'll try for another but I'm glad to be getting one of each that way if I decide not to have another later on I'll still have my princess. I really hope this is yours!!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe R....you get the line?? I'm sorry that sucks! I would freak if i got that. I do wish my belly button would pop out.....but it never does! :(

That stinks that your getting sick....I hope its nothing to bad. Did you get an appt for Brayden? Gavin woke up with a stuffy and runny nose....grrrrr he better not be getting a cold now! Its his party this weekend.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh no you don't...LOL my belly button is already half way out...and I hate it! But I must say its a lot easier to clean this way :rofl:

And Gabby just because your symptoms are very similar or very different doesn't mean squat! My mom said both her pregnancies were identical and she could have sworn she was having another girl because of it the second time around but nope, out popped my brother, and he's definately all boy!! My SIL had extremely opposite preg and swore she was having a girl this time but nope...another little boy, so don't worry if you feel the same or different, it really doesn't mean anything.

I hope Gavin is not getting sick, I remember we had to cancel Brayden's 1st birthday party because he came down with the flu...ever since this little warm up came along everyone is getting sick! But I guess we asked for it didn't we, well the warm weather part anyway.


----------



## Gabrielle

Gosh.....okay so I invited family and friends to Gavins party. Well mostly family all family is just coming as my friends and their kids never replied. We have over 30 guests coming so we are having it at my mother in laws because our house doesnt haven enough room for all those people.

Well.....of course today two of my friends are like what does Gavin need? They have decided they are coming! GRRRRRR One has four kids and her and her hubby...and the other is just her and her hubby and new baby. Its fine..but gosh thanks for last minute. I've already order all the food and everything. And mother in law is probly going to be annoyed that MORE people are coming.......!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I hear you on that Gabby!!! I invited about that many people to Brayden's party last month and only 1 person RSVP'd I was so angry as I didn't know how much food to get, people just aren't very considerate nowadays!


----------



## LadyBee

Hello! I am taking a break and thought I would check on my ladies! 

Poor kids, my nephew is pretty sick right now too and it is all because of that warm up you are having up north. NO FUN!

Thank you so much for telling me your symptoms! I am a little disheartened because I'm thinking that creamy cm in general is normal for me. I admit, yes, I have more than usual at times, but *sigh*, I don't think I can really count it as a symptom-YET. :D

It's funny what we all hope for in our pregnancies, I would want to see that line...is that weird? It's sort of like a stamp of approval to me...like I have something to look at besides the bump. I don't know though, I might change my opinion if I actually get it one day.

I'm tired. I can say that for sure! 

:hug:


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe Mel your cute! You want a line. :)

I didnt share my symptoms...so i shall now. I had ewcm alot and cramps SUPER Bad...but that was about it. Nothing really at all. One thing was I wasnt spottting like i normally do and that gave me the clue that I may have been preggers. Also hubby said i felt very warm during sex one night..lol and i knew at that moment i was preggers. :)

Omg.......so i went to the loo and i stood up and wiped(was in a hurry. lol) and omg a HUGE glob of snot looking cm was like hanging out of me and all over the place. ew i know...but idk why i have SOOOOOO much. Its ewcm and thick and alot of it. I hope its normal......pregger ladies...any of you got this?

Just took the boys to play at mcdonalds....i hate it there and we dont eat the food but just needed to get out for a minute. Now i must start cleaning as my house is a mess...grr


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabby no I haven't had that yet.

I got Brayden an appt for 3:15 today so leaving here in bit to go get him at daycare and take him to the doctors, I hope they give him something to make him feel better, yet at the same time I don't because if he gets put on antibiotics he can't go to daycare tomorrow so I would miss another day this week...sigh my check is going to suck!!


----------



## Gabrielle

I wonder why i have such bad discharge...mabye an infection. But i have been put on Macrobid once a day for the rest of my pregnancy to prevent Kidney/bladder infections.

I might mention it to her next appt. 

Glad you are getting him to the doctors. Hopefully they will be able to look and listen and find....and not have to do xrays or lab. Poor little guy. Hope you dont have to miss work again. Good luck and let us know.


----------



## Gabrielle

Oh btw i will post a pic of my hair tomorrow...b/c we are going out for my sisters birthday so i will be dressed up and actually showered and hair done. hehe


----------



## Jai_Jai

1cre8tivgrl said:


> I was glowing and so happy and way above my normal personality when I was preg with Brayden. This baby I have been the exact opposite, depressed, moody, def not glowing and feeling yucky and ugly all the time.

oooooooh i dont feel glowing or happy about myself i am jst in a better mood for the last coupld days and laughing! I have never felt uglier am depressed and seeing a shrink tomo afternoon to help me deal with my negative depressing thougts. i feel ugly fat and jst cry all the time BUT I do feel its a :blue: but jst wanted to clarify I am at my lowest in about 4yrs.....:cry:


----------



## Gabrielle

Girls....I never realized the whole nub thing and seeing if its a boy or girl. That shall be interesting now i'm excited for my scan!

Jenna~sorry your feeling so low. I have those days too. Some days i cry all day long and i saw how much i DONT want a thrid baby! That makes me depressed when i hear that...but then other days i'm much happier and excited. Its up and down. Dont worry sweetie its all these friggin hormones we've got going on!:) I seem to become happier in the second trimester..hopefully that will be the case.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Thanks sorry i was just catching up!! I hope things will get better too......I hate it feeling low and insecure and i think it really unsettles everyone not jst me.

I have not had that EWCM thing, but a couple times I have had wet pants almost like i have peed myself!?!? but other than that jst more creamy cm..........is that norm? xxx


----------



## LadyBee

Jenna you're beautiful, and you're not fat, you're growing a miracle inside you!!! Please let the Dr. help sort out your feelings because I can't believe you feel so low when none of this that you said is true!! :( Aww sweets :hugs:


----------



## srm0421

Hey gals, the one day I am not on early it is crazy in here, 

R- i hope Brayden is ok and it is nothing too serious, good thing is that if it is an infection and he gets antibiotics he should feel better soon. Let us know how he feels, try to watch for you getting worse so you can get taken care of before you get too bad. I had the line a little bit with Sebastian and my belly button popped out too, I agree my belly button had not been so clean in years. :rofl:

Jai-Jai- glad you are getting two vacations, it sounds like you need it and it will probably be good for you and DF to get away. I hope you feel better emotionally, Soon you will know if it is boy or a girl for sure so good luck , I still hope it is a girl so you don't feel pressure to name a boy Richard :rofl:

Gabs- I do not remember if I had the EWCM a lot but I know I did have it, I thought it was normal, if it was an infection I think it would smell or look creamy or itch IDK thought so better to be safe than sorry, Hope Gavins B-Day is a good one and I :pray: that you are having a girl, I want 3 kids too so hopefully I can join you gals soon to meet my quota. :rofl: 

Sorry I am in a hurry and did not respond to everyone, I just wanted to catch up a bit, I will be back later to check on Brayden thought. :hug:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Just popped by to thank you all and hope that you all have a lovely day today :D xxxx :hugs:


----------



## chocolatecat

Morning girls. 
Hope Brayden and Rhonda are feeling better today. hugs to you.

Jenna, honey, you're so lovely and absolutely stunning judging by your facebook pictures. I know that if you're having depressive thoughts a doctors is the best thing, friends and family and us on here can help support you, but we can't really make you feel better properly. but we'll always give you lots of love and hugs. Are you at uni still? I think most have free psychiatrists that can be really helpful. I hope you get to see the right person. If you don't like them, find some else!

Mel, I had creamy CM in my TWW - but not massive amounts, if you've got more, that's good right?

Gabby i hope you've not got an infection. Fx its just your body having an icky moment!

I *think* I ovulated yesterday. I had friends over last night and forgot to test till about 10pm but got a nearly as dark line (Had a lovely night, we were going to talk about Tam's wedding, but ended up talking about babies and pregnancies as one friend has two, one is pregnant with her fourth and one had an ectopic while on the Mirena coil (eek! but she says it was while it was in trials...) so of course I let on that we're trying. Soon everyone is going to know!!)
Anyway despite OH being very poorly I still got what I wanted (woo hoo) and my temps is up slightly today... fingers crossed we got that eggie!

Right best get to work and have friends stopping over tonight for a guitar hero/rock band session with the kids in bed, so might not see you again for a bit (unless work is slow!)
:hug:


----------



## Gabrielle

Morning ladies. Today is Gavins Birthday. gosh how time flies!....he was born 1year ago and 5minutes. So sad....he actually wasnt even breathing yet. CRY> 

Anyways....how is everyone?

Rhonda~how is Brayden and you feeling? What did the doc say? HOpe you got some sleep.

Jenna~do you see the doc today? Good luck and it shall do you wonders.

Chocolat~i dont know your name...im sorry hun. YAY for oing I hope you got the eggie!!!:)

Debs~are you in ;your tww yet?

Mel~any new symptoms today?

As for me I'm quite crabby. Me and Oh had an argument last night and he slept on the couch and then left without saying goodbye! HE KNOWS never to do that...brat. The argument was about punishing owen.....figures right. I am not as strict like my husband and he was yelling at owen last nigth and i budded in and oh boy he did not like that! grrr Well going to start house work and make a cake for Gavins birthday but i'll be around all day. :)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh Jenna hunny don't worry once you get into 2nd tri you will feel a lot better, trust me, I felt just as lousy as you are now when I was in first tri...but am loads better now :D Give it another week or two and you'll start to come around I'm sure. Its just that your body isn't used to all these wacky hormones! Ok and I'm still sticking with GIRL for you!!! :happydance: At least until I see your baby's nub, so excited for next Weds!!!!!!!

Gabby I'm sure the CM your having is normal, I would say its an infection if it smells off or is chunky (sorry I know that's gross, esp first thing in the morning) or itchy at all. But talk to your doc if you want some reassurance. How is Gavin feeling today? When is your scan??

Well Brayden has a slight ear infection and since he's had a fever for a week now they prescribed him some antibiotics that will hopefully clear everything up. So relieved he doesn't have bronchitis since I'm getting it, I did ask the doc how it would affect me being preg and she said it wouldn't affect the baby at all but if I cough too much I can shorten my cervix and end up being put on bedrest, yikes!!!! So I'm being careful! But starting to feel a little worse every day, thankfully its just a really bad cold.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:cake: HAPPY BIRTHDAY GAVIN!!!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Lol.....i'm so dumb....so yesterday that GLOB.....haha i think was you know...me n hubby bd the night before(not suppose to but he was thinking i was so sexy so we did it. ) lol i completely forgot. it was cm with semen. haha. so no worries about an infection.

Oh TMI.....but i am really um constipated and have a bm and the toliet was RED....gross and painful. Sorry had to tell ya girls.

Rhonda~ Glad it was only an ear infection. Are you home today then? Sorry your feeling ill hun. REST and FLUIDS!:) And i wouldnt worry about shortening your cervix hunny that thing can take alot.:)


----------



## LadyBee

Yay Caroline! Sounds like a good time to me! And yes, from what I've learned lots of creamy cm is a good sign. But I have less now...and I'm not feeling very positive about it this time around. I really feel no different than previous months...unless I make up the phantom symptoms. *sigh* But on that note, FF only puts me at 4 dpo today, so there's plenty of time to feel symptoms after today! 

Had a wonderful time with the hub last night, I decided it was ok to have one last night of good drinks and fun before I worry about alcohol and the 2ww. So much fun!

Ladies, I hope you are ALL doing well-Deb, how is it going? Sara, how are the meds now hun? Gab, I can't wait to see your hair! :hugs: to everyone!!!


----------



## LadyBee

wow, when I was typing that it got busy in here! Yay, have fun today Gab! and :rofl: about the glob revelation...
R, hope Brayden gets better quick now!! And you get better too!


----------



## srm0421

Jai-Jai- I hope you feel better real soon and really hope your feeling down is just PG related. Let us know how you feel dear, you know we love you :hug:

Caroline- Go EGGY!!!! GO SPERMIES!!! hope you caught the egg dear, will be chart stalking.

R- Glad it is only an ear infection, hope the antibiotics work fast and both of you feel better soon.

Gabs- My DH and I got in an argument last night too but ours was just because we have been spending way way way too much time together and I am on provera and that is a deadly combo. Happy birthday Gavin, I hope he has a nice day today. I cried at Sebastian's 1st Birthday. 

Mel- I am sure having a drink or two is fine to have in the TWW since it would have to go through the placenta and that is not even formed yet.


----------



## LadyBee

srm0421 said:


> Mel- I am sure having a drink or two is fine to have in the TWW since it would have to go through the placenta and that is not even formed yet.

Uhm...it was more like 4-5 drinks...hehehehe...but I agree, it was OK to do even if I am more than 4dpo. Well at least I'M NOT going to be worried about it. It was light beer anyway-not like I slammed a bottle of Tequila or anything. :D


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

MT you'll be fine, I had a Margarita and 2 beers and found out I was prego just a few days later :dohh: My baby is fine so no worries, your baby doesn't actually get anything you eat or drink until the placenta is fully formed anyways, which is usually around 12 weeks, until then it just lives off your stored fats. Not that you should continue drinking until your 12 weeks....don't do that!!! :rofl:


----------



## DebsHopeful

:hi:

Just popping in quickly. Hope you are all well. Just want to let you know that 
I saw my fertility specialist today and I have healthy follicles my HCG appoitment has moved up from Monday to Sunday and IUI will be on Tuesday morning.

Every month we stand a 20% chance of falling pregnant my chances have now been increased to 30% with a 10% chance of twins but I would prefer to just have one, since twins is a higher risk.

Will catch up more over the week. 

Big hugs,
Debs


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

YAY Debs!!! That's fantastic news hun!! I'm so excited for you!!! Please keep us posted!! So 2 things to look forward to next week, Tuesday for Debs IUI (and Jenna hun I would never forget your b-day :hugs:) And Weds for Jenna's scan!! :happydance: So glad next week is looking up, I need something to look forward to so I'll live through you guys for the next 18 weeks, I've got nothing exciting now until June!


----------



## Gabrielle

My scan will be next week as well.....just have to call to get a day!:)

Debs.....thats super exciting!!!! YAY>...i really hope it works!:) Sercretly praying you get twins....hehe just kidding!


----------



## chocolatecat

Yey! go Debs. Ok, so fingers crossed for *one* super duper fertilised egg for you!
:-D about the glob too! And Happy Birthday Gavin!! (was he a preemie?)

R - I agree, there's nothing much going on in my world right now, apart from peeing on sticks - with poor results! So I'm living vocariously through you lot! 
Oo I saw my neighbour's scan picture last night, I tried very had to see a nub, but I couldn't tell. will have to go back and look at the other nub pics to compare. She's 13w today. I hope I get my BFP this month so that we get maternity leave together!

Go MT! I'm having a drink tonight, I don't care if I'm ovulating or 1dpo or whatever, I'm seeing my friends and I have loads of xmas wine left over (from when I was trying to be good and not drink!) and I need to drink it before I get preggers!!

Sorry you guys are all arguing with your hubs, I dreamt I argued with mine and woke up really angry! Poor guy he hadn't done anything wrong but I was still pissed at him!

Have a great friday night girls xxx


----------



## Gabrielle

Saw your name..Caroline....duh i knew that just a brain fart! hehe.

Me and my oh are better now..lol he sad yell that your sorry so the neighbors can hear you....hes a dork.

Yes Gavin was a preemie.....he was born emergency csection at 30weeks...due to no fluid and preterm labor.


----------



## Jai_Jai

so what do u reckon this is?? boy or girl??
 



Attached Files:







Bangle-Bliss-1.jpg
File size: 73.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## srm0421

Debs- this is so exciting, i can not wait to hear about your BFP very soon. I will keep my fingers crossed for you

As for me I made up with my husband last night, he has to work on Valentines day but that is ok, we are going out to chuck E cheese with the baby for a B-day party today so it will be fun. I might just have to get some tonight to make up for AF that is coming to visit very soon. (fx for 2-21 or a few days later).


----------



## srm0421

I forgot to mention that I posted some of my wedding pictures in my journal on page 55 if any of you gals wanted to see them.

Jai-Jai I do not know about that scan picture because I do not know the nub thing but I do not know if the nub is showing in that picture,

R- this one is all your. (Don't tell on me that I told you but I am almost certain it is a trick to determine accuracy since this scan was take in Sept and it is probably already known what the sex is but shhh I did not tell you)


----------



## Nlytin

Jenna, your little girl is so big already.

Rhonda, I hope you and Brayden are on the mend.

Mel, I think the drinks are ok. No harm done!

Happy Birthday Gavin!

Gabs, I hope the party goes well.

Debs, I can't wait for you to get the :bfp: you so greatly deserve.

6 days unitl my appt. YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Jenna there is a nub in that pic and I'm going to say boy as its curved upward on the end! Is it a friend of yours?

Caroline :rofl: I am just like you, I too get so angry with DH when I have bad dreams about him and I know when I wake up he didn't do anything wrong but I can't help it :rofl:

Gabby yay!! Make yours for Monday or Thursday!!! I'm going to need a little something every day next week. Anyone else got a scan coming up??

Sara I'm off to check out your pics hun!


----------



## Gabrielle

Sara.......as I've read with the nub if it points upward or on an angle its a boy...and if its straight on with the spine its a girl.......idk how accurate. But def going to ask my ultrasound tech next week to tell me what she thinks! Shes one awesome tech b/c she tells me EVERYTHING!:)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabby I've read the nub theory is 80% accurate at 12 weeks and 85% accurate at 13 weeks and the closer you are to 14 the better your chances are that it will be right. But 14 weeks and up you will need a toilet shot to tell the sex of the baby as the nub disappears at 14 weeks.


----------



## Gabrielle

Ic ic thanks Rhonda:) Btw.....You look beautiful in your wedding picture.


----------



## Gabrielle

Got my scan girls. Tuesday the 17th at 5pm. I am just Praying the tech i like is working....:) I'll be 12wks and two days.


----------



## Gabrielle

Sorry i keep posting lol.....Rhonda did they see anything at your 12 week scan? I'll make sure they give me a pic of the nub area if its the tech i like.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Yes I had a very good nub shot, and I was only 11w5d at mine. The tech wouldn't say anything except its too early to tell...which obviously it wasn't but anywho, lol I posted it on ingender and had an u/s tech tell me there :D


----------



## srm0421

R- you look very pretty in your wedding picture. Gabs thanks for the info, i knew it had to do with the position but I keep getting confused about which one means which sex.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks Sara, I must say seeing all your beautiful wedding pictures inspired me to put up one of my own, even though its very old as we were married in 2002.


----------



## LadyBee

I know, R, I'm in a similar inspiration mode...I got married in 2000! I look like such a young thing! I should post one too!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

oh yes MT please do!!!

I just had a look at your FF chart and LOVE the nice high temps!! That's a good sign right?!! FX!!!!


----------



## LadyBee

Thanks, yeah, but it's pretty typical, I've even had it go in the 99s, but...no sticky yet.
I'll have to take a picture of my pictures...:rofl: Digital cams were a luxury back then! :rofl: (isn't that just ODD?? I mean, it wasn't _that_ long ago...sheesh...:rofl:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

OMG I know I had to scan mine in as my wedding pics aren't digital either :rofl: I feel so old right now! Come to think of it I think I am the oldest of all of us...anyone else going to turn 31 this year :shhh:


----------



## LadyBee

Ok, so here are the few that I took pics of. I have to scan them some day, I need them on the computer!! I also want to add, we didn't have a professional photographer, that is one thing I regret :(

(Hope you don't think I'm a major copycat Sara hun..hehe)
Oh, and the last pic is one where everyone was supposed to make a funny face, notice how all the girls did and the guys didn't get the memo...:rofl:
 



Attached Files:







Wedding pix 1.jpg
File size: 64.6 KB
Views: 5









Wedding pix 2.jpg
File size: 88.5 KB
Views: 5









Wedding pix 3.jpg
File size: 48.5 KB
Views: 8









weddinggoofy.jpg
File size: 76.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Gabrielle

I'll be 22 this year....;) hehe


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

aww how pretty MT, so nice to finally be able to put a face with the name!! You and your husband make a very cute couple!! I only have 3 pics here on my computer from my wedding but I'll post them so you can see. I look so young, and DH looks so thin :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







817.jpg
File size: 82.7 KB
Views: 8









1st dance.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 8









getting ready.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabrielle said:


> I'll be 22 this year....;) hehe

and Gabby my luv I think you are the baby of the group


----------



## LadyBee

Yes, young and cute Gabs!!!

*Rhonda! I love them! I wanted to be outside so badly, but in December in Ohio it was NOT GOING TO HAPPEN. Very very pretty! I know, I look at mine and think, 'my goodness we both were so young and skinny!' I was 18, DH was 23.

Come on ladies, there's a train passing by, hop on!!! Post your wedding pics or pics of you and your OH!!! Pleeaassee?!

*edit!!! DUH! I just realized I put the wrong name...sheesh! Hope it's pregnancy brain! LOL, sorry Rhonda sweets!


----------



## Gabrielle

Haha the baby.......with the most kids! Thats crazy!!:)


----------



## LadyBee

yeah...:ignore: Gabs, don't rub it in!!! :hissy:
:hugs: hehe...


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe hun...now you made me feel bad....i'm sorry def not trying to rub it in. HUGS HUGS HUGS>......i'm sorry


----------



## Gabrielle

So we are going out to a dance/bar tonight and idk i feel werid going out. b/c i'm pregnant and all. Can i still dance?


----------



## LadyBee

Gabrielle said:


> Awe hun...now you made me feel bad....i'm sorry def not trying to rub it in. HUGS HUGS HUGS>......i'm sorry

:hugs: NO HUN!! I was purely joking and moreso about your age anyway sweetie, no worries hun!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

And YES! Dance like there's no tomorrow!!! \\:D/


----------



## Gabrielle

Were leaving in an hour and I'm still not even showered......ahh i hate getting ready and i have nothing to wear.

I think we should all meet someday......!


----------



## msTwiggy

wowwwwww!!! everyone's been busy here!!!

lol :rofl: seems like i need quite a bit of catchin gup to do!

ok am going to have breakfast, then chill and read what has been going on :happydance:

will reply soon!

oh, and i'm 9 weeks pregnant today! :happydance:


----------



## LadyBee

msTwiggy said:


> oh, and i'm 9 weeks pregnant today! :happydance:

Yay! Lovely avitar hun!!!


----------



## srm0421

I love the pictures, I look at mine and even though they were only a few months ago I get all sad like it was a lifetime ago. I want to go back to that day so bad just for that one moment then come back to the present. You and Rhonda are very pretty. 
Gabs- Dance but don't push yourself too hard. I would so love to meet one day.
Mrs Twiggy- 9 weeks wow, yeah they did do a lot of typing while I was gone today. I too love your avatar.
As for me I am getting ready to go to Chuck E Cheese for a 4 year old little girls b-day and it is raining here so not fun but will be when we get there.


----------



## msTwiggy

awww!!! we're on the topic of weddings?! I LOVE THIS TOPIC!! lol!!
Agree with Sara, feels like it was ages ago that I got married when in fact it was only yesterday. I just love looking at my wedding photos, brings back such fond memories.

I didn't have your typical white wedding, as we had to follow our traditional cultures :) the wedding went on for three days straight. 

1st day was the solemnization day, 2nd day was the reception for the bride's side (mine was held at a hall as my parents' house could not accomodate the number of guests) and the 3rd day was the reception for the groom's side (held at his parents' house). It was all fun but by the end of the third day, all we wanted to do was sleep!! We were dead tired!! :rofl:

I was lucky that a cousin and a friend were professional photogs, so they took great pictures of the wedding.

:) my avatar is of me on my solemnization day :blush:


----------



## LadyBee

L-I can't imagine having the 3 day ceremony! I bet you were beat, ours was only a few hours and our backs were so sore from standing and being on our feet all day/night. 
We should re-name our team to something having to do with the gorgeousness we all posess! :) :rofl: :)


----------



## msTwiggy

Wait, I read my own post and realized that I said my wedding was only yesterday, HAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!

Sorry, slight error there, I got married April last year.


----------



## Jai_Jai

yes everyone is very beautiful :hugs:

omg I am the only one living in sin??? aaaaaaah!! well when i get married u are all invited and that way we will all meet and u will all have holidays to the UK (south west to Caroline) xx

This is me and DF first is in London for my bday last yr, second is on a cold night on our way to meet friends for drinks, 3rd is our engagement part and fourth is on my sisters wedding day!!!

hahaha always on the same side!!! 

I am getting my hair done today :D exciting!!!

*Happy Valentines Day everyone!!!! *:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







n621366562_706996_5064.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 6









engagement.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 4









n212100018_40779_5634.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 6









wedding.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:flower: HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY to all my beautiful jelly belly girls!!!! I too would love to meet you all some day! :kiss: & :hugs:

I'm 21 weeks today!! :yipee:


----------



## chocolatecat

Wow the weeks are flying by for you guys!! Fantastic!
Thanks for sharing all your pictures!
Ooo weddings! I love weddings - can't wait for yours Jenna!  Hubby went to uni in bournemouth so spent plenty of time down in Dorset, it's lovely. 
I loved my wedding day, and to be a total cliche it was the best day of my life! We got engaged in june and married in august, and if I do say so myself I did a great job of orgnaising a big white wedding (although my dress did come from TK Maxx! £20 a bargain!) Here's my pics:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/chocolatecaroline/sets/72157594263766205

We also had a silly face picture, it's one of my faves!

I'm pretty sure I'm now 2dpo, I got a line yesterday and today on my opk, but not as strong as fridays. So fx now. And no more drinking for me (hopefully for a long time!)

Had my neice and nephew stop over last night and all day, I'm so shattered - it's a bit scary that we're trying so hard to create whirlwinds of energy like that - they're lovely, but exhausting! They've only just gone, but now we have to go out and see my god daughter (and her parent's obviously!).
Have a fabulous night girls xxx


----------



## srm0421

Wow Caroline, I love your pictures also, you looked very beautiful. Jai-Jai, I already knew you were drop dead gorgeous so your pictures were no surprise to me. I hope everyone is having a great Valentines Day, We are headed out to the movies since our tiny man is asleep.


----------



## LadyBee

WOW!!! Ok, it's official, we are now Team Gorgeous! :D ........BEAUTIFUL! Jenna-do you have any more pics you could post for me to see your dark hair?? I think I really really like it!! :)
Not to turn the subject back to hair...(hehe) but I'm struggling with symptom spotting atm and I'd like a distraction. :D
I have had au naturalle hair for 3 and a half years now...I am seriously considering doing something with it colorwise now. I just had about 8" cut off in, well, I guess it's been since May (wow time flies) and I'm slowly growing it back out to the length I miss so much. I loved my long hair and OH just wanted to see it short because he thought it would be cute. So I went for it, but in stages, first about 3-4" then the 8" cut. So now it's at that akward mid-shoulder length phase that I used to hear so much about...UGG! I went a little nuts and decided I needed some long sweepy bangs so I did it. (I know what I'm doing as I've been cutting hair for about 14 years now...again, how time flies!!) Anyway, I HATE IT! But that is the beauty of hair now isn't it?? Ha! :rofl: So, the struggle/thought of wanting color has been going on for about 2 months now and I just don't trust anyone to do it. I even had 2 consultations and made appointments and everything, just to cancel them a few days later (I'm not a salon hopper, I promise! I just lose everyone I like because they move or something, damn transient stylists/city). 

So...that's much better, I actually feel as if I vented! :rofl: And it was merely about hair! :rofl:

I love the 'natural look'...and I'm not someone that spends lots of time primping and styling....WHAT SHOULD I DO???


----------



## DebsHopeful

1cre8tivgrl said:


> OMG I know I had to scan mine in as my wedding pics aren't digital either :rofl: I feel so old right now! Come to think of it I think I am the oldest of all of us...anyone else going to turn 31 this year :shhh:

I turned 30 this year Rhonda so I am not too far behind you. 

To keep with the theme here are a few pics from our wedding, it was such a beautiful venue with both a lake/pond + jettie and bridge and the country hotel section:

_[pics removed for privacy]_


----------



## Nlytin

Time is going by so fast for everyone! It's wonderful!! The pics are are beautiful!! 
I just turned 30 in January and was living in sin up until last month. We didn't do anything big, that is for next year if I get off the new baby weight and let's face it some of the old.:rofl:


----------



## chocolatecat

Aw, you guys are so pretty! Thanks Debs for sharing your pics, the venue does look lovely and you got great weather! We got rain :(

MT - your hair is a lovely colour...I wouldn't dye it if I were you! You'll have to show us your current hairstyle so we can assess it!
BTW - I thought you weren't meant to dye your hair if you're pregnant because of the chemicals, or is that only bleaching? Not really sure.

So I THOUGHT I'd Ov'ed on Thursday, I got lines, but weaker yesterday and the day before, BUT my temp was low this morning, so FF hasn't got me Oving yet. I took my temp early at 36.00 then took it again at my normal time (I'd stayed in bed, but rolled around a bit and was awake) and it was 36.6! What the heck is going on? If I put that temp in I Ov'd on thurs, but with out it I didn't! I'm more upset because OH is ill and we haven't managed to BD since thurs and I'm not sure I can convince him today. He's gone to work and when he gets back I'm going to my cousin's baby shower (we never have showers in the UK so I'm a little intrigued about what it's going to be like) so it will be late night BD even if he can! Grrr
Right, rant over! 

oh, and I'm cramping today...which I had before and after OV last month, so i don't know what to make of that.

Fx I Ov'ed on thurs.

How's everyone else doing? Any more symptoms MT?

PS Rhonda - I'm 30 at the end of the year :( Ah well. x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ok so I'm not the only 30 year old in here :happydance: and I wont be 31 until July so we wont count that chicken till it hatches!! How was everyone's valentines day?? I was so surprised DH bough me 2 dz pink roses!! I've never in my life gotten more than 12 roses at a time, i didn't even have a vase big enough to fit them so they are all scattered in 3 different ones. And he got me chocolates, which surprisingly I'm not even intrested in eating! :shock: This baby doesn't like sweets at all, she's already not related to me :rofl: Today DH has to work all day so its just me and Brayden and I have tomorrow off since its a holiday here, DH is working and Brayden's daycare is open, going to play it by ear to see how I feel if I'll keep him home with me or not, I'm getting worse as each day progresses. I've all but lost my voice and DH said yesterday, what a nice v-day presesnt, grrr!!! I guess he is implying that I talk to much :rofl: Oh I went into town last night and bought the baby 2 pair of PJs, but I all could find was long sleeves and pants so I bought 3-6months so she could wear them this fall. I can't remember what I put Brayden in to sleep during the summer when he was little...mostly just a onesie??? Maybe they just have the spring stuff out now and i have to wait awhile for the summer? I've also been shopping like mad for her on ebay. I've bought her some sheets for the crib and a few little outfits, DH will kill me when he finds how much I've been buying :blush: oh well I only 18 weeks left and its going to fly!!! I think I've decided on the bedding, not sure if its the one you guys liked better or not?? It's $150 so I'm hoping MIL will buy it!!!
 



Attached Files:







510T26JDS3L__AA400_.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LadyBee

Rhonda! I just have to say I love love love it! It is one of my favorite patterns! Come on MIL get it! :D
Be back on later....
:hug:


----------



## MissmyAngel08

I just love readin these threads.. You all seem so close.. what a great community this is.. Def will be stickin around (well hopefully not ttc no offense for too long lol) I kinda feel left out though i got no group to hang out in :( but for all those TTC in this thread good luck!!! All those preg.. Many SBV's! :hug:


----------



## LadyBee

Michelle, I would be happy if you joined us!! There's always room for more as these lovely ladies included me just a few weeks ago! :hugs:

Deb! I love the photography in your pics!! And you look BEAUTIFUL!! (Now I have a face for the name too!!) :hug:

Ok, now on to insignificant things, I'll post pics. I can get these stupid bangs to do something sometimes, but most of the time they're just stringy and hanging in my face. Now, next I'd like your opinions on color (Highlight/lowlight) and cut please!!! :) I love having a sounding board for this dilemma!!!

I'll post this then I have NEWS!!! :dance: \\:D/
 



Attached Files:







Bangs2.jpg
File size: 73.3 KB
Views: 6









Bangs.jpg
File size: 55.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Meli Tia said:


> Michelle, I would be happy if you joined us!! There's always room for more as these lovely ladies included me just a few weeks ago! :hugs:
> 
> Deb! I love the photography in your pics!! And you look BEAUTIFUL!! (Now I have a face for the name too!!) :hug:
> 
> Ok, now on to insignificant things, I'll post pics. I can get these stupid bangs to do something sometimes, but most of the time they're just stringy and hanging in my face. Now, next I'd like your opinions on color (Highlight/lowlight) and cut please!!! :) I love having a sounding board for this dilemma!!!
> 
> I'll post this then I have NEWS!!! :dance: \\:D/

Loving your chart! Also your VERY pretty :)


----------



## srm0421

Hey miss- I just sent you a PM. You are welcome to stay here. It is a team for everyone no matter where you are in your life. We are a fun group of gals and always are open to new members.

R- how sweet your DH is (about the roses not saying you talk to much :rofl: ) I do love that bedding. I can not wait to have a girl I will be crazy spending too. Only 18 weeks to go? OMG I really need to get on the ball, or my husband however you want to look at it :rofl: so i can join you before your baby girl is born. 

Caroline- I looked at your chart and I have no idea what your temps are doing, sorry I can not be more helpful.

Mel- I would look at hair styles websites and see if there is any color/style you like, that's how I decide. 

Debs- Wow you looked so beautiful and you are right that venue was fantastic and supplied some great picture opportunities. 

I did not do much for Valentines day but got a present from Sebastian and had him love on me all day which made it the best Valentines day ever if I do say so myself. Honey and I went and saw Friday the 13th, OMG I am surprised I did not have nightmares, I jumped an awful lot through out the movie, but that was the point right, so I could have my husband hold me to protect me. :rofl:


----------



## srm0421

Mel, I think you would look good with a few low lights, It will make your eyes stand out more. As for style I have no idea. News? What news?


----------



## srm0421

You are welcome Miss, BTW what is your real name? It is very addictive though as you said. Hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## MissmyAngel08

srm0421 said:


> You are welcome Miss, BTW what is your real name? It is very addictive though as you said. Hope you enjoy it here.

IF ur talkin to me? lol my name is Michelle :) Thanks for the welcome again


----------



## LadyBee

DRATS!!! I just typed a whole story and lost it!!! GRRRRR I can't stand that!

Ok, well here's the deal :dance:
Caroline you asked for symptoms, prepare yourself!! :rofl:
This morning when I got up after about an hour and a half I went to the potty and guess what?!?! A glob of EWCM!!! Some of you might know that I don't get and haven't gotten EWCM for a good long time now. I use preseed and this is my 3rd cycle...so I just don't get EWCM like I should. 
I am trying to hold back my excitement because it could just be a fluke but...I'm about 8 days past my pos OPK and in my opinion about 7 dpo!! I had a temp dip yesterday and now this today! Wow! What do you think? Sounds awesome to me!!! Oh, and I'm about to do some major research on what this could be from because I haven't had sex in about 3 days, so it's definately not man goo.

Other symptoms as of late, well you already know about the whole chicken aversion...:rofl:
I've been having sensations when I move that remind me of what a hernia does, like a pulling crampy feeling in my uterine area, on the sides.
I've been having more dizzy/lightheaded spells than usual.
Tiredness
Thirst, hence, weeing :blush:
Vivid dreams, and quite sexual ones too :blush:
Headaches
General ever-so-slight ache in my (.)(.)s, but nothing much to write home about...also, I may be making it up, but I feel a slight burning here and there too in the sides/tops.

:dance: Come on!!! I want my :bfp:! I've been a good girl!!! :dance:

I apologize for the self centered comments today, I am just soooo excited! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

MissmyAngel08 said:


> Meli Tia said:
> 
> 
> Michelle, I would be happy if you joined us!! There's always room for more as these lovely ladies included me just a few weeks ago! :hugs:
> 
> Deb! I love the photography in your pics!! And you look BEAUTIFUL!! (Now I have a face for the name too!!) :hug:
> 
> Ok, now on to insignificant things, I'll post pics. I can get these stupid bangs to do something sometimes, but most of the time they're just stringy and hanging in my face. Now, next I'd like your opinions on color (Highlight/lowlight) and cut please!!! :) I love having a sounding board for this dilemma!!!
> 
> I'll post this then I have NEWS!!! :dance: \\:D/
> 
> Loving your chart! Also your VERY pretty :)Click to expand...

Thank you sweetheart!! :blush: Stay with us! Post your piccys too! :rofl: Seems to be the new trend! :hug:


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Meli Tia said:


> DRATS!!! I just typed a whole story and lost it!!! GRRRRR I can't stand that!
> 
> Ok, well here's the deal :dance:
> Caroline you asked for symptoms, prepare yourself!! :rofl:
> This morning when I got up after about an hour and a half I went to the potty and guess what?!?! A glob of EWCM!!! Some of you might know that I don't get and haven't gotten EWCM for a good long time now. I use preseed and this is my 3rd cycle...so I just don't get EWCM like I should.
> I am trying to hold back my excitement because it could just be a fluke but...I'm about 8 days past my pos OPK and in my opinion about 7 dpo!! I had a temp dip yesterday and now this today! Wow! What do you think? Sounds awesome to me!!! Oh, and I'm about to do some major research on what this could be from because I haven't had sex in about 3 days, so it's definately not man goo.
> 
> Other symptoms as of late, well you already know about the whole chicken aversion...:rofl:
> I've been having sensations when I move that remind me of what a hernia does, like a pulling crampy feeling in my uterine area, on the sides.
> I've been having more dizzy/lightheaded spells than usual.
> Tiredness
> Thirst, hence, weeing :blush:
> Vivid dreams, and quite sexual ones too :blush:
> Headaches
> General ever-so-slight ache in my (.)(.)s, but nothing much to write home about...also, I may be making it up, but I feel a slight burning here and there too in the sides/tops.
> 
> :dance: Come on!!! I want my :bfp:! I've been a good girl!!! :dance:
> 
> I apologize for the self centered comments today, I am just soooo excited! :hugs: :hugs:

Those are some pretty promising symptoms! Im thinkin and hopin a bfp for u soon in next few days!!! :hug:


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Meli Tia said:


> MissmyAngel08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meli Tia said:
> 
> 
> Michelle, I would be happy if you joined us!! There's always room for more as these lovely ladies included me just a few weeks ago! :hugs:
> 
> Deb! I love the photography in your pics!! And you look BEAUTIFUL!! (Now I have a face for the name too!!) :hug:
> 
> Ok, now on to insignificant things, I'll post pics. I can get these stupid bangs to do something sometimes, but most of the time they're just stringy and hanging in my face. Now, next I'd like your opinions on color (Highlight/lowlight) and cut please!!! :) I love having a sounding board for this dilemma!!!
> 
> I'll post this then I have NEWS!!! :dance: \\:D/
> 
> Loving your chart! Also your VERY pretty :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you sweetheart!! :blush: Stay with us! Post your piccys too! :rofl: Seems to be the new trend! :hug:Click to expand...

ugh.. i hate how i look! rofl.. but here u go (this is almost 2 yrs old btw)
 



Attached Files:







Michelle.jpg
File size: 2.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## LadyBee

srm0421 said:


> Mel, I think you would look good with a few low lights, It will make your eyes stand out more. As for style I have no idea. News? What news?

Thanks, that's what I'm thinking too, but what color of lowlights? Should it be more brown or more reddish? And sorry, my news wasn't really that mind blowing...:rofl:


----------



## LadyBee

Michelle, you belong in this beautiful group! :) We must get to know you better!


----------



## srm0421

Mel that news was great news. I saw your chart and thought that dip looked great and was wondering about some other symptoms, I think you have been a good girl too and deserve a nice dark BFP. FX when are you testing?


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Where can i get a team blinkie? :p


----------



## srm0421

let me look for it and I will try to post it here.


----------



## srm0421

ok when you post this in your signiture, put at the beginning of this [url]https://img701.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2008/10/25/441ed7534d9e98f48a37d097191785ed.gif[/url]

and then put at the end, I hope that works for you.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

MT!!!!!! Eeee!!!! :happydance: of course that is exciting news, sounds sooo promising too!! I can't wait for you to test, are you one of those crazy poas girls or are you going to make us wait all week? :hissy: I'm so excited for you hun!!! Oh and on the note that we all know everyones names in here...I don't know yours :( Is it Tia???

Michelle welcome to Team Jelly Belly! You will love it in here, we are like one great big family. Can you tell us a little about you?? How old you are? How long you have been ttc? Married? Kids??? Sorry I'm being so nosey :blush:

:dohh: Brayden is up from his nap well off I go...


----------



## srm0421

Ok so someone more talented than I needs to make a list of members and where they are in their lives (I.E. PG, WTTC,TTC, Ect) for Michelle. I would do it but I do not have time today, I will try to get it done tomorrow or something if no one else gets to it today.


----------



## MissmyAngel08

1cre8tivgrl said:


> MT!!!!!! Eeee!!!! :happydance: of course that is exciting news, sounds sooo promising too!! I can't wait for you to test, are you one of those crazy poas girls or are you going to make us wait all week? :hissy: I'm so excited for you hun!!! Oh and on the note that we all know everyones names in here...I don't know yours :( Is it Tia???
> 
> Michelle welcome to Team Jelly Belly! You will love it in here, we are like one great big family. Can you tell us a little about you?? How old you are? How long you have been ttc? Married? Kids??? Sorry I'm being so nosey :blush:
> 
> :dohh: Brayden is up from his nap well off I go...

lol not nosey at all! I will be 30 *sigh* on 2/17. Me and dh Nate got married 9/18 lost our son at 16 wks on 12/6. took us a few months to ttc him. had my first period on 1/12 after loss and waitin on af to show up usually have 28 day cycles wtf gives! i got a :bfn: on friday :hissy: but i have 3 other kids (they live with dad) Dh has no childdren of his own. We live in TN ill be goin back to school in June (god willing) to get my nursing degree. If u have any other questions feel free to ask!! :hug:


----------



## MissmyAngel08

srm0421 said:


> Ok so someone more talented than I needs to make a list of members and where they are in their lives (I.E. PG, WTTC,TTC, Ect) for Michelle. I would do it but I do not have time today, I will try to get it done tomorrow or something if no one else gets to it today.

lol np! im sure ill get to know everyone in due time.. I talk ALOT! haha :p


----------



## MissmyAngel08

oh btw im tryin to fix my siggie with team blinkie i have it like this in my siggy 

[url]https://img701.mytextgraphics.com/spa...97191785ed.gif[/url] 

but all together... maybe im just stupid today lol but its not working booo


----------



## srm0421

hmm, thats how it shows up in my journal, ok try it one part at a time without any spaces.

[url]https://img701.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee[/url] /2008/10/25/441ed753 4d9e98f48a37d097191785ed.gif 


You might have a problem if you have too much stuff in your siggy already and I do not know how to fix that.


----------



## MissmyAngel08

srm0421 said:


> hmm, thats how it shows up in my journal, ok try it one part at a time without any spaces.
> 
> [URL]https://img701.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee[/URL] /2008/10/25/441ed753 4d9e98f48a37d097191785ed.gif
> 
> 
> You might have a problem if you have too much stuff in your siggy already and I do not know how to fix that.


ok i give up i even tried removin everything.. doin exactly as it shows above but noo spaces.. maybe i dont have enough posts? lol:cry:


----------



## MissmyAngel08

ok was able to do it by savin to my photobucket lol


----------



## Jai_Jai

:dance: CONGRATULATIONS MT :wohoo: - I maybe being presumptious but what the heck it sounds so positive :yipee: ur chart looks fab!!!

Hope everyone has a gd weekend - i had the best I have had in a LONG LONG time :wohoo: things are defo on the up ladies!! only 2 more full days til my scan :wohoo: aaaaaaaand we are defo finding out what the sex is soooo get ur magnifying glasses out to look for that nub on Wed cos I wanna know now :hissy:

Welcome Michelle :hugs: nice to meet you!! - I am the scatty one btw!! like Phoebe in Friends or something :rofl:


----------



## chocolatecat

Hello Michelle *waves* Welcome. These lovely girls look after me and keep me sane and I only gatecrashed the party a few weeks ago! 

MT sounds great! I didn't know EWCM was a good thing post ov - coolio! I think you need to POAS in a couple of days - 9dpo???
I have a fringe too and it drives me nuts but I look ridiculous with out it. I can't get over you yanks calling a fringe bangs. Weird!

Anyway, heres my update:
Had weirld low temp/high temp thing today (if I put the later high temp in FF I ov'd thursday - but I've left the low one in for now). Anyway had weird cramps this morning and pulling feeling in the middle (not at one side). Checked CM and got a white globby thing (is this EWCM - I thought it was meant to be clear?? never had anything more then watery or creamy before) I also had a bit of globby white stuff on thurs. Anyway I decided I might be oving today as I had a nearly postiive OPK at 11 am. Desperate for hubby to come home from work so I could jump him. poor mite came home early as he's still sick, but I got what I wanted anyway! he he he. But had some brown spotting afterwards (WTF??)
Now I'm totally confused - anychance today was really really early implantation symptoms?? I don't think so, I think it was all ov. But I guess we'll see when AF arrives or BFP!!!

Hugs to you all, see you tomorrow with another new confusing temp - and it was all so good last month!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:sad2:Caz rofl: sorry if u hate that) eeeek!! anyway I think weird temps are good :yipee: here is [-o&lt; for a :bfp:
I know bangs :rofl: I have a fringe but I love love love LOVE it hehe

I think low lights too MT - I think I choc brown low lights and then some lighter caramel ones too then it would give ur hair that boost, shine and gorgeous undertones to really compliment ur lush blonde locks :D eeeeeeek cant wait!!

AND after much research and talks with DR's and hardressers - colouring ur hair in preg is fine, even bleach it does not go in ur blood stream but u do have to be in a ventilated room otherwise the fumes can be bad but only to ur head and stomach not baby - phew!! I would go mad without dying my hair!!!!


----------



## LadyBee

:wohoo: This is all so exciting!!! Caroline, I just don't understand your chart one bit, and I'm with Jenna, I think weird temps are good too :wohoo: I don't think EWCM is a preg symptom per se, but I do know I NEVER get it and to get it after known OV it's downright strange!! And DIFFERENT IS GOOD! I've also been having those pulls and pinches all day and even a bit of crampy feeling. Let this be it for us, please, please, please!!!

Jenna, thank you! I am really looking forward to getting some color. So you don't think any highlights are needed? Fringe? Hmmm, well it hangs in my eyes more than I like, and they are thick enough that I think they're like bangs...haha. What do you gals call bangs then?? :rofl: I can't wait to look at your little bean luv!!! :wohoo:

Michelle, good to see you got the siggy working! I am still not apt at that yet. I'll have to get on here at some point and give you the lo-down on me and what I'm all about :D

:hugs: and Night to all!!! :dance:


----------



## LadyBee

1cre8tivgrl said:


> MT!!!!!! Eeee!!!! :happydance: of course that is exciting news, sounds sooo promising too!! I can't wait for you to test, are you one of those crazy poas girls or are you going to make us wait all week? :hissy:

:rofl: I don't know what I am Rhonda!!! I have been known to get very very upset when I test early, but I might just have to this time!! Maybe on ...oh, say...Wednesday?? What do you think??


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: i dunno wat bangs r so wouldnt know what to call them....!! fringe and hair - layers feathered idk? well if u want to have a lift to ur hair then yeh u could have a light blonde a caramel and a choc colour which would be lush but its up to u how much u want died....i would do half a head of them first and do every other blonde and caramel and evry 4 choc, so :blonde, caramel, blonde Caramel, choc. blonde, caramel an so on........as for the cut I think I nice sweeping fringe would look nice but if u dnt want a fringe then i would have ur layers shortened and softned and have it feathered around ur face and some of the weight taken out the ends..........i used to be a hairdresser so im not jst weird :rofl:

and wed is a gd day we could see a :bfp: and a :baby: or maybe u should test today (mon) or thurs so we have something everyday this week as Tues is Debs day and Gabs has her scan and its my bday, wed i have my scan, so maybe today and thurs??

dunno if i mentioned t before but loooooove the bedding rhonda defo get mil to buy it :dance:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls,

Welcome Michelle, I am so sorry for your loss. I hope it won't be long before you get your BFP. 

I am still feeling really sick so please forgive me I have just done a copy and paste of below from my journal. I love you all, going back to bed to get ready for the big day tomorrow :dance: 

"_I am so sorry I haven't visited any one. I hope you are all well and  as much as you can to catch those eggies. I am unfortunately still feeling really sick with this cold, think I might have a bit of a fever as well which won't bode well for tomorrow.

I did an OPK and a HPT test today just for a laugh, since I had my HCG injection last night.

If you want to have a giggle they are in the following threads:

https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulations-tests-gallery/100670-opk-just-laugh.html#post1565577

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/100674-hpt-just-laugh.html#post1565593

I am massively dissapointed in the HPT, I can only just make out the second line and it is definitely blue but you can bearly see it in the pics and surely it should be extremely dark since I only had the injection last night. Very odd!!

I will test again on Sunday when I will be 5DPO and then every second day._"


----------



## LadyBee

Aww poor Deb, GET BETTER SOON!!! :hugs: 

Jenna- I'm an idiot, I just re-read your first post and you did tell me about the highlights, but I asked again...sheesh, sorry. I think that is a good suggestion and I will be looking into doing it!!!! Thank you!!!

I'm hoping all of you gorgeous ladies have a great Monday!! :hug:

Now, I'm going to add a couple of symptoms to my growing list:
it's on there already but Vivid dreams are now making their way to the top of the list. Hubby actually woke me up last night because he said I was 'whimpering'. In my dream a little girl said to her mom "Mommy, you grew wings!" I burst into tears!!! (her mom and her died together...it was awful!) I also forgot to mention that dreams and thirst melded together because I was so thirsty a couple of nights ago I had a dream where I just kept pouring a glass of water and drinking it, then finding more, drinking it...and so on. It reminded me of the dreams I have when I have to wee and you can't seem to get it all out...:rofl: (hope I'm not the only one with that one...ha!)

I was all excited about the EWCM yesterday but researched my little fingertips off and found nothing at all very conclusive of having that as a solid preg symptom, in fact it's considered normal around 7 dpo to get it. Humph! :( BUT...I know some ladies on BnB who noticed it post OV and got their :bfp:s. I am still keeping it as at least a good sign because I don't even get it when I OV, so why would I get it post OV!? Like I said, different is good and this stuff is definately different. Now today it's a mixture of creamy and clumpy/sticky...but there's tons of it!! I just hope it's not the Adrenal support I'm on doing this...I would be very, um, irritated about the false hope. I think I'll wait to test until Thursday or Friday. AF is due Friday or Saturday.

Sorry for the long post...:blush:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

MT very vivid dreams are definately a sign!! I had lots of them the month I got my :bfp: so its looking really good for you hun! Not sure that the EWCM is a sign, but increased cm is, mine was white and creamy, unlike anything I would normally get and I had it every day since ovulation. Have you had any cramping at all or spotting?? (to indicate implantaion) I never got it when I was preg with my son but I did this time so everyone is different. Any blue viens on your chest or legs?? I can't wait for you to test!! I got my :bfp: all 3 times when I was only 10dpo. When will you be 10 dpo weds??? If you can hold out test Weds or Thursday...this week is going to be an exciting one for all of us, so much going on in the jelly belly world, I love it!!! :hugs:

Debs I hope you feel better hun, I too have a nasty bug that Brayden brought home from daycare...fun stuff! Take care and cant wait for your appt!!!

Oh and I had a very vivid dream last night too...I was preg with identical twin girls, ahhh can you imagine??? I know its not possible as I know there is only 1 in there so maybe my dream was of Debs future babies!!!! :D


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls!:) Missed you all soooooo much! It was a busy/long weekend so didnt have time to get on. Plus forgot to post a pic of me before i went out on Friday....sorry!

Mel~OMG soooooo friggin excitied for you! I had TONS of ewcm before my BFP!:) If you google it EWCM can be a sign of pg...or anything abnormal for you is great! You chart looks FAB! I'm so excited for you to test! I think i agree with jenna some choc brown lowlights would be nice. I also cut a tiny bit of side bangs...and they drive me nuts! haha...i dont ever style my hair either. 

Debs~sorry your sick sweetie...hopefully that BFP is right around the corner.:)

Rhonda~I too like the bedding. MIL must buy it!:) Your lucky about the ROSES! I only go12 red ones...and one Gold dipped one.hehe.

Sara~when is af due? 

Sarah~ how are you babe...havent talked to you in awhile.

Caroline~Can't make out your chart but werid temps is great i agree....lol

Jenna~how are you feeling? So excited for our scans!!!!!!!! Glad you and DH are doing good.

Michelle~WELCOME sweetie!! So sorry for you loss. I can't imagine. HUGS. Hope you get a BFP soon and a nice healthy sticky baby. :) THis is a great group of friends and we are really like family.

Lyaina~Congrats on the 9weeks ! yay! whens your next scan???

BTW you all look BEAUTIFUL in your wedding pics! I have to say me n hubby got married in our pastors house. haha. I was ummmmm 4months pregnant with Owen and my mom had cancer so we didnt want to have a big wedding b/c she was so sick. :( We had a wedding planned before i got pregnant but just bumped it up a few months. I still want to have a nice big reception with my wedding dress that i never wore but time/money is hard to find. We've been married for 3years and a few months and still no reception....ahh well time will come. I can show you my pics lol.....nothing exciting like you beautiful girls.

Well Gavins party went well. He got TONS of clothes! Yay he needed alot! I will post some pics on facebook of him and try to put em on here as well.

No one is sick and i feel good! Thats a first around here!:) I cant wait my scan is tomorrow and i am getting a nub pic to bring home no matter what~!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Oh and ........I'm 12 weeks and 1day! YAY.......at a good point! Second tri here i come!


----------



## Gabrielle

Heres our pics of us tieing the knot. Its so sad to me to see this instead of the 6bridemaids/groomsmen we were having. I even had the dresses for them and me. We had our reception hall paid for, half the photography, and invitations we still have with our cake knives in all.........:cry: But my mother was so sick I just couldnt have a big ceremony with her like that.

Btw......were just 18 in these pics...crazy! lol
 



Attached Files:







g 062.jpg
File size: 92.3 KB
Views: 5









g 063.jpg
File size: 93.6 KB
Views: 11









g 060.jpg
File size: 88.9 KB
Views: 6









g 061.jpg
File size: 91.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Gabrielle

Fine i see how it is....you all are around during the weekend but ditch me today...:( ...thats okay i should be cleaning! haha


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

aww Gabby :hugs: i am in and out today as I'm not working so I'm not in front of the computer all day, Brayden is sleeping right now so I hopped on real quick, I'll be on more tomorrow I promise! I can't wait to see your scan pics tomorrow, you must be getting excited!!!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

lol Thanks R!:) I'm home all day of course and should be doing lots of housework...but havent gotten too far!

Ummmmm excitied........ummmmmmm NERVOUS!!!!!!! PRAYING....no penis. or angled nub. hahaha


----------



## srm0421

Gabs, I think you looked beautiful in your wedding pictures but I do understand you being upset. Just keep the faith and try to have a big celebration for your 5 year anniversary. FX for no penis or angled nub

Debs- So excited for you to get your IUI. It seems like it has been forever since you had a real TWW. I agree those HPTs sucked, do not use those when you are really testing. FX for you.

Mel- I am so excited for you to test, we are in need of a newly PG woman around here and I can't join yet :rofl:

Michelle- Glad you figured it out, good luck in getting your BFP this cycle.

Caroline- I can not determine anything about your temps but I think you should continue to :sex: for a few more days to be on the safe side.

Jai-Jai- I think I am a cross between Monica and Rachel. I also have a little phoebe in me too though so it's a nice even balance. 

R- hope you have a nice day off. 

As for me I have 2 more days (tomorrow and Wed) of taking provera then AF should come by the latest Sat. Stil no pills yet but I am holding out faith that they will arrive in time.


----------



## srm0421

P.S. Gabs I saw Gavins pictures on Facebook and he looks so cute and messy eating his cake. I love them.


----------



## Gabrielle

I'm crying girls........

Hubby just boxed up our kitties and off to the humane society they go. They were fine but kept getting into stuff, scratching Gavin and today i went to do laundry and they dumped their entire litter box all over the basement steps....that was the last straw for hubby. I agreed they had to go. One older cat would be fine but two little ones are not good for our family. I feel terrible, i wanted to find them a home but couldnt....Its so sad, but our humane society keeps them untill they get a home so thats good.

Owen is napping so doesnt have a clue......he's going to be so sad.:(


----------



## Gabrielle

Well I MISS you all!:)

I took a nice hot bath which was nice. Nighty night.


----------



## srm0421

Good might Gabby, sorry the kitties were a pain but I hope they are able to find good homes.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hiya,

Oh my gosh, our little thread as usual moves at such a rapid pace, I have only had a chance to just skim through everyones news.

Jenna, I can't wait to guess what your little one is. And a Big HAPPY BIRTHDAY in advance. :yipee:

Gabby, so sorry you had to take your little kitties to the human society. On the upside you are also having your scan this week and we all get to guess what you are having as well :dance:

Rhonda, how is your little girls room coming along. What decision did you make?
Very beautiful wedding pictures, I love your avitar.

Liyana, when is your next scan? Is the little one still doing great?

Lea, not long now until your scan. FX it is a baby brother for your DD.

Sara, have your pills arrived yet? I am biting off my finger nails, in anticipation. I know you said you are taking 50mg, but did you say from CD5-9. Sorry with my sick body I can't seem to remember. How many days until the witch is due? I think you should put up a ticker :)

Sarah, haven't heard from you in a while lovely lady. How is uni/school going? May is just around the corner !!!!

Ashley, how is not trying not preventing going? 

MT, you are right. Different is good and you are going to test tomorrow :yipee: I pray it is a :bfp:

Caroline, brown spotting at CD21, I would think that could be implantation. That would also explain the drop in your temperature. Soooo exciting, when are you going to test?

Michelle, well done with getting the signature. That is a farely long cycle you are anticipating there. Do you suffer from PCOS or did you go back onto the pill?

Today is the day girls. I am so excited and yet so nervous. I think I may even ask the doctor if he can recommend something for anxiety that is safe during pregnancy. I am sure if I do get my BFP I will then be anxious until my 10/11 week scan when my FS said he will be able to confirm that everything is fine.

I won't be on the computer again today and probably not tomorrow. I am going to keep my feet up as much as possible to give the guys and girls the best opportunity of getting there and getting that BFP.

Have a wonderful day/evening.

Big hugs,
Debs


----------



## DebsHopeful

To all the new ladies that have joined us, if you are ever curious how this team began, here is the thread where it all started:

https://www.babyandbump.com/cycle-b...ed-cycle-2-cd-oct-20-cycle-1-cd1-22-sept.html

The order in which we all joined this wonderful team to get our BFPs :)
Jai-Jai - Jenna :bfp:
Gabrielle - Gabrielle :bfp:
Nlytin - Lea :bfp:
1Cre8tive - Rhonda :bfp:
DebsHopeful - Debs 
MsTwiggy - Liyana :bfp:
HatterasSarah- Sarah
1stBaby - Ashley
srm0421 - Sara
MT - MT!!
chocolatecat - Caroline
MissmyAngel08 - Michelle


----------



## srm0421

Thanks Debs, I knew it was in cycle buddies since that is where I got to know all of you gals and I love to see all the :bfp: s it makes it look so pretty. So excited for you, I do not want to see you on here for a few days unless you are typing upside down :rofl: let those guys and gals swim upward and reach their destination. What kind of ticker do you want me to put up? I do not know when (or if depending on the clomids arrival) I will O so that won't be an accurate ticker. I am aiming for cd 5-9 but if I get them on CD 3 I might just try that since I read some good information about that day. I will be happy with anything I can get.


----------



## Jai_Jai

awwww yeh i forgot we all got together cos i wanted a cycle buddy hahaha and now we are nowhere near each other on cycles!! it was meant to be i love u guys so much and dont think we could have found a better group :cry: aaah the emotions are runnin high with hormones and b'day sadness 

soooo yes its my bday and I hate them!!!!! I dont wanna be older and I always feel down. this is the first one without my Grandad, and his name was not on the card :cry: which is sooo sad!!!!! I hate that!!

In addition I may sound like a brat here but DF bought me a baby monitor and a book of baby names for MY birthday - dont i exist now the baby is in my tummy!?!? thats depressing its my birthday and i get something that i cant even use for 6months!!! the book - fine with some nice present but this monitor :grr: I am actually very upset - his response was i am crap at presents I didnt know what to get you :cry: My Mum agrees....slap me if u think i am being ungrateful?! but i would have been happy even with a box of my fav chocs or a disney teddy or something not a lot of money but something for me to make me feel better espesh when feeling so low.........!!

Hope u all have a lovely day!!! I will be on almost all day as i have nowhere to go and no one to see :cry: oh wat a poo birthday!!! :hugs:


----------



## chocolatecat

Morning girls.
Oh Gabby, so sorry to have left you alone last night - big hugs, it's nothing personal promise!! Sorry about your kitties too :( I think you've got your handsful with your brood anyway). Fingers crossed for no angled nub x You're so pretty and young in your pictures, you'll have a lovely aniversary wedding with your kids there in a couple of years. it'll be beautiful.

Debs - I've got everything crossed for you, fingers, toes, eyes . Good luck xxx
Thanks for the BFP reminders, it DOES look pretty!

It's getting quite complicated with scan dates, due dates, AF dates etc... I wonder if there is an online calender we could alll share and put out important dates on (and our bithday's too - why not?!) I'll see if I can find anything, if you think it would be useful?

Good luck with the tablets Sara - very exciting!

Happy Birthday Jenna :hug: sorry OH is so bad at presents. I would imagine he thought that the baby meant so much to you he wanted to give you something you want for the baby to show he cared about her/him as well. But yes, I had a paddy at OH when I didn't get chocolates and flowers for my birthday! I hope the rest of you day improves xxx Hope your scan goes well, looking foward to the pics xxx

PS I discarded the temp i didn't like and it's put my ovulation as thursday....fingers crossed it was as I can test sooner !!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Yes Debs sorry GOOD LUCK today I hope everything goes fabulously and keep ur legs up or else :ninja: I will be praying for you and ur LO xxxxx


----------



## Gabrielle

*~Happy Birthday Jenna!~*

Here's the :cake: I made for you, and eat some :icecream: too. :hugs:

Remember you got a :crib: inside so lay of the :wine:. :rofl:

Instead you can :juggle::fool::ball::-({|=:boat::bike: :sleep:?? 

Have a wonderful day my love!:) You are a great friend and just think next birthday you will have your little angel to celebrate with!!! YAY:happydance:

:hug::hugs::hug::hugs::hug::hugs::hug::hugs::hug:


----------



## Gabrielle

Well Owen was okay about the kitties being gone and said he wants a frog. lol :)

Gosh.....I'm so nervous for my scan!!!! I really hope its the tech that usually does it b/c she tells me everything and i can say give me a shot of the nub to take home!!!!

Debs~SOOOOO friggin excited to see your BFP. Stay lying down so your babies can grow!

Mel~ did we test this am? Your making me soooo excited!?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:cry: I wanted to be the first person on here today to wish you a happy birthday Jenna but because of the time difference I couldn't be...know that in my heart I was the first person to think of you this morning!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEETIE!! I hope your day gets better!!! :kiss:


https://www.popularvirals.com/images/holidays/birthday/happy-birthday-0128-heart.gif


​


----------



## LadyBee

My goodness ladies! I had to catch up!

R-I have had some cramping but mostly the weird feeling I explained earlier. I haven't seen any new veins but my nips are really sensitive!
Gab-So sorry about the kitties luv, I know how hard that can be. My mom did that when all of us kids were at school and we made her go back and get them!! But it seems like it was the right thing to do. Thank you for your excitement with me! I can't wait to see your pics today!! I am going to request a hair pic too...hehe. Lowlights for me it is then, but don't worry Caroline, I won't get too many...:hugs:
Car-OMG this is so exciting :wohoo: I for one re-evaluated your chart and I personally think you OVd closer to CD15 making you about 7dpo. I don't trust OPKs fully. I think we're preg sweets!!
Sara-FX for the pills to come in! I can't believe we can't wait for AF for once!
Jenna-Sweetheart I hope you start feeling better, you do have soooo much to look forward to! Is there something that you love to do that you can go do today to treat yourself? I understand about the gifts but I agree, maybe he just thought it was more important to you to get the baby something now...but it wasn't the best judgement :(
Michelle-Here's my story as condensed as I can manage :rofl:
(Some of you all don't know any of this either, so it should be helpful)
Didn't want to TTC after marriage, was on the BCP for 2 years...went off them and didn't use protection. Horrid AFs and suspicion of Endo. In 2005 started really trying to pinpoint my OV and check CM CP. 2008 had Lap/Hyst surgeries and Dye inj. Diagnosed with stage 3 endo. Changed my eating habits -no wheat or dairy, careful with the red meats. Started taking supportive supplements for my endocrine (glandular) system and here I am, still TTC. I joined BnB in Sept 08 because I was always stalking it anyway, seriously, for about 2 years!!! And on 2 NEW supplements from Aug 08 to present, I feel SO GOOD and I think it's time!!!

Now, on to this cycle-Girls, I'm feeling so good about this today! I woke up to a nice raise in my temp and TONS of creamy cm!! Remember sweet TigerLady's 'bottle of lotion' (her description of her cm was like sticking her fingers into a bottle of lotion before getting her :bfp:), we'll I am happy to report mine is like that too! It went from wet after OV to sticky, to creamy, to EWCM!, to sticky and back to creamy!!! This is so cool, I hope it's not my body playing tricks on me though!

:dance: it's a great day ladies! Come on get happy!! \\:D/


----------



## LadyBee

No, I am not testing until Thursday, it's the only day nothing else is happening this week right? I don't mind the suspense, it also gives me time to keep my hopes up.


----------



## Gabrielle

MEl......OMG it is looking soo good for you! What is your cm usually like before af is due? Gosh i can't wait for you to test! Yes i believe thursday will be a great day to test!:) 

I did this prediction thing in second trimester.

Take your age at the time of conception plus the month your due and if you get an even number its a girl....and if you get an odd number its a boy.

Well.......Mine was right with the boys and it says odd again.....OH NO!!!!!!:( But one thing is the boys both werent born in the months they were suppose to be so maybe that means something.lol

Example. I'm 21 plus due 8(august) = 29...ODD......BOY! :(:(:(:(

And if i am correct Rhonda was 30 when she got preggers and 6(june)........EVEN......GIRL........


----------



## Gabrielle

AHHHHHHH Jenna yours says a girl too......I swear If i'm having a boy i will cry for weeks!!!!!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

MT!!!!!!:wohoo: OMG girl if your not prego may lightning strike me! I can not wait for you to test on Thursday!!! What are you testing with? I recommend FRER!!! They are the best!

Gabby hun don't worry...if it is a boy (which its not!) than we are all here for you to cry on. I know exactly how you feel right now I was the same way...what time is your scan today? I just did mine with Brayden I was 27 when I conceived him and he was "suppose" to be born in December so 27+12=39 BUT he wasn't born until January so that would be 27+1=28 and he was no girl!


----------



## Gabrielle

Lol thanks Rhonda......I dont mean to sound so mean about having a boy. I love my boys to death but i just always knew I'd have a little daughter to raise into a beautiful, strong women......:( I will be okay if its a boy but just kinda heartbroken. My scan isnt untill 5pm tonight.....and then i have training at the fire department so wont be home till around 9pm.


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Meli Tia said:


> My goodness ladies! I had to catch up!
> 
> R-I have had some cramping but mostly the weird feeling I explained earlier. I haven't seen any new veins but my nips are really sensitive!
> Gab-So sorry about the kitties luv, I know how hard that can be. My mom did that when all of us kids were at school and we made her go back and get them!! But it seems like it was the right thing to do. Thank you for your excitement with me! I can't wait to see your pics today!! I am going to request a hair pic too...hehe. Lowlights for me it is then, but don't worry Caroline, I won't get too many...:hugs:
> Car-OMG this is so exciting :wohoo: I for one re-evaluated your chart and I personally think you OVd closer to CD15 making you about 7dpo. I don't trust OPKs fully. I think we're preg sweets!!
> Sara-FX for the pills to come in! I can't believe we can't wait for AF for once!
> Jenna-Sweetheart I hope you start feeling better, you do have soooo much to look forward to! Is there something that you love to do that you can go do today to treat yourself? I understand about the gifts but I agree, maybe he just thought it was more important to you to get the baby something now...but it wasn't the best judgement :(
> Michelle-Here's my story as condensed as I can manage :rofl:
> (Some of you all don't know any of this either, so it should be helpful)
> Didn't want to TTC after marriage, was on the BCP for 2 years...went off them and didn't use protection. Horrid AFs and suspicion of Endo. In 2005 started really trying to pinpoint my OV and check CM CP. 2008 had Lap/Hyst surgeries and Dye inj. Diagnosed with stage 3 endo. Changed my eating habits -no wheat or dairy, careful with the red meats. Started taking supportive supplements for my endocrine (glandular) system and here I am, still TTC. I joined BnB in Sept 08 because I was always stalking it anyway, seriously, for about 2 years!!! And on 2 NEW supplements from Aug 08 to present, I feel SO GOOD and I think it's time!!!
> 
> Now, on to this cycle-Girls, I'm feeling so good about this today! I woke up to a nice raise in my temp and TONS of creamy cm!! Remember sweet TigerLady's 'bottle of lotion' (her description of her cm was like sticking her fingers into a bottle of lotion before getting her :bfp:), we'll I am happy to report mine is like that too! It went from wet after OV to sticky, to creamy, to EWCM!, to sticky and back to creamy!!! This is so cool, I hope it's not my body playing tricks on me though!
> 
> :dance: it's a great day ladies! Come on get happy!! \\:D/

Thanks for sharin your story MT so sorry u been ttc for so long! :hug: But heres to hopin for a bfp and a winter baby!!


----------



## MissmyAngel08

MT btw.. your chart is lookin so GREAT!! I hope this is ur month!


----------



## MissmyAngel08

OMFG FINALLY AF HAS ARRIVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!! lol This is second cycle after losing baby had my leep surgery next month im used to 28 day cycles this past cycle was 35 so let the bd'ing begin! I just have no idea when to start opks! Any suggestions? I used to O on CD 17 before but like i stated before i was on 28 day cycles then.. What a great bday present for me! Cant believe im 30 today i feel so old! haha Hope everyone is having a great day off for lunch with dh! big group :hug:


----------



## Gabrielle

Oh Michelle HAPPY BIRTHDAY! I didnt realize your bday was today as well!:) What a great day for yoU!!!! Umm i would start doing opk's around cd 12? If you have a 28day cycle then maybe o around 14 or 15.....and if you start earlier the better. ya know!

Are you going to temp or no?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

2 Jelly Belly birthdays on the same day? What are the odds? :happydance: Sorry I missed you Michelle, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!:cake:


----------



## Jai_Jai

yes happy birthday Michelle :D bday buddy :wohoo:

I went for an interview thingy today waqs odd but anyway they offered me a job as a PA to the owner of this place https://www.holbrookhouse.co.uk/ the best job i could ask for, i just got the 2nd best mark i have ever had at Uni and I am on top of the world now.

DF was being silly because he didnt think the way u ladies are thinking he did, if he did then i wouldnt mind but he just doesnt know and never thinks but hey ho no big loss - would have needed it, i would have just been happy if he had thought of me, an bought me a bottle of bath bubbles or a bar of choc as well :rofl: something just for me that i can use now not in 6 months time....i wont moan at him tho just behind his back :rofl:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:yipee: Jenna!! :yipee: What an awesome b-day this is turning into for you!!! I'm so happy you got a job you will really love, that's fantastic hun!! When do you start? And what will you be doing?


----------



## srm0421

Happy birthday Jai- Jai and Michelle. 
Michelle I am glad AF came but couldn't she have waited one day? I am glad your cycles are seeming to get back on track. Hope you have a good Birthday despite AF's presence.

Jai-Jai I understand how you feel. I had my birthday and I was between 3 & 4 months old and luckily everyone asked what I wanted, I said stuff for me, not the baby, that is what a baby shower is for. :rofl: I am sure he thought "UMMM ok here this will work" :rofl: Men are not very good at thinking sometimes. :rofl: So glad you got a job you will like. Hope the rest of your birthday is a god one.

Gabs- I already spoke to you on FB but wanted to wish you luck again. 
****girl dust***. 

R- when do I get another picture? everyone is just holding out on me :sad1: 

As for me tomorrow is my last day of provera. Yeah me, still no clomid yet though. Believe me the whole world will know when I receive it. :rofl:


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Gabrielle said:


> Oh Michelle HAPPY BIRTHDAY! I didnt realize your bday was today as well!:) What a great day for yoU!!!! Umm i would start doing opk's around cd 12? If you have a 28day cycle then maybe o around 14 or 15.....and if you start earlier the better. ya know!
> 
> Are you going to temp or no?

Thank you :) But yes im goin to temp this month and opks and probally check CP Idk ill prob start takin OPK's around day 12 i have 10 atm so prob will be gettin more on babyhops and stock up LOL


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Jai_Jai said:


> yes happy birthday Michelle :D bday buddy :wohoo:
> 
> I went for an interview thingy today waqs odd but anyway they offered me a job as a PA to the owner of this place https://www.holbrookhouse.co.uk/ the best job i could ask for, i just got the 2nd best mark i have ever had at Uni and I am on top of the world now.
> 
> DF was being silly because he didnt think the way u ladies are thinking he did, if he did then i wouldnt mind but he just doesnt know and never thinks but hey ho no big loss - would have needed it, i would have just been happy if he had thought of me, an bought me a bottle of bath bubbles or a bar of choc as well :rofl: something just for me that i can use now not in 6 months time....i wont moan at him tho just behind his back :rofl:

Thank you :) Happy bday to u too Congrats on the new job! How old r u now?


----------



## Jai_Jai

i know most amazing thing ever hey?? I start on Wed next week :yipee: I will be writing contracts dealing with emails etc etc helping people with their wedding answering their queries, they will fit it in around uni and i can work what hrs i want to really......I am worried though about the pregnancy thing, when do I tell them? :rofl: 20wks? hahaha i dont think i could breathe in that hard for that long!!!!

Oh so it is 4:50pm here i wish it was where u r Gabs I will be asleep whilst ur having ur scan :sad2: and u will be whilst I have mine!!! how odd!! Good luck and I look forward to hearing how it goes - can u text me pls as I wont get on bnb for a while after tonight........

Michelle - I am 25 today!! r u doing anything special for the big 3-0??


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Jai_Jai said:


> i know most amazing thing ever hey?? I start on Wed next week :yipee: I will be writing contracts dealing with emails etc etc helping people with their wedding answering their queries, they will fit it in around uni and i can work what hrs i want to really......I am worried though about the pregnancy thing, when do I tell them? :rofl: 20wks? hahaha i dont think i could breathe in that hard for that long!!!!

Here its not a requirement.. its actually against the law for them to even ask if ur pregnant and they def cant fire u because of it.. I would tell them when you feel comfortable or when you start showin just so they know.. Me i have a big mouth when/if i get pregnant im sure everyone will know lol (im friendly with my boss)


----------



## MissmyAngel08

and no not doin anything for the 3 0.. just chilling at home not working LOL


----------



## Jai_Jai

:D good better that way eh? thats all I am doing!!

Yeh it is the same here, not allowed and defo not allowed to sack either!! I just feel bad in a way and feel as though I should tell but I wont not until I kow they love me :D


----------



## LadyBee

Aww, so much going on! So much to look forward to! Yay for AF Michelle! Now it's Sara's turn!!! :growlmad:

I'm being quite a ...moody little thing today!!! :dance: It is a good sign though...:rofl:

I only have ICs and one cheapy early store brand test left so that's what I'm going to use. Oh, please God let me see 2 beautiful dark lines!!!

I am going to mention this too, because it's fun for you guys to symptom spot with me hun? I have heartburn/indigestion. That nasty burpy sourness that comes just high enough to taste...yeah...nasty. (secretly :dance: because that's another good sign!)

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: SO much going on with our team!!! :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## LadyBee

Gabrielle said:


> MEl......OMG it is looking soo good for you! What is your cm usually like before af is due? Gosh i can't wait for you to test! Yes i believe thursday will be a great day to test!:)

It's usually on the dry side but most of the time I have lotiony for a couple days prior to AF.

Oh, and hun, don't put stock into that prediction stuff...it's just rubbish!! :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

srm0421 said:


> R- when do I get another picture? everyone is just holding out on me :sad1:

Sara how does Saturday sound? :D I'll be 22 weeks Saturday and it will be time for my next fat belly shot! :rofl: Gabby and Jenna....we need pictures of you too!!!!!

I have my fx Sara that your clomid arrives on time, has to come by tomorrow right??


----------



## Nlytin

Welcome Michelle!

Happy Birthday Jenna and Michelle!!

MT great symptoms really hoping you get your :bfp:

Debs, keep those legs up and swim spermies swim.

Jenna, congratulations on the new job and the scan tomorrow.

Gabs, looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## srm0421

R- If AF comes on Friday then I need the pills by Tuesday to start on CD 5. So once again I am stuck waiting for AF before I freak out about if the pills would come in time. Had I know how stressful the wait would be, I would have waited to start the provera until I had the clomid in my hot little hands. :rofl: I think I can hold out until Saturday and yes Gabs,Jai-Jai and Lea need to update pictures too, how can I live vicariously through all my PG BNB gals if I do not have visuals? :rofl: 
L


----------



## chocolatecat

Happy Birthday Michelle! Hope you had a great day!

Jenna - I thought today was the 18th! So confused. Ok, we definitely need a calendar!
Here's one I made on googledocs. If you send me your email address (PM me) I can add you so you can edit it with your own dates! What do you think?
https://www.google.com/calendar/[email protected]&ctz=Europe/London
I only put a couple of things in as there is SOOO much I need your help to do your own things!

R - pictures!! yes please!

MT sounding great - very excited for you.

I'm feeling ok, nothing major going on, a bit of nausea, but maybe I'm ot eating properly. I'm pretty sure based on last month's ov day that I ov'd on thursday - woo hoo

How's everyone doing?


----------



## chocolatecat

Oo, forgot, congrats on the job Jenna! Woo hoo!


----------



## srm0421

I am doing good, still feel a little sick but only one more day of Provera Yeah :happydance:


----------



## srm0421

I did it yeah me!!!!!!! :rofl: I get so proud when I am able to do something.


----------



## Gabrielle

Suppose to be leaving for my scan....and hubby is at the dentist finishing up the second part of his root canal! He better get here soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Okay going to be about 10mins late hope they don't mind. :) Just drank all my water and boy oh boy i gotta pee. lol I never had to pee so much with my pregnancies as i do with this one. I swear i go 50times aday..with the boys I didnt even notice a different. werid eh.

Congrats on the job Jenna! Sounds like a nice one and Glad its the one you wanted! Tell them your pregnant when you feel the time is right. I don't think it will make a difference to them. Unless of course you had a job where it could interfere with the health and safety of you or the baby.:)

Sara~I'm so excited that you are going to get af.....are you going to use opks? I didnt realize you were going on clomid as well.....thats awesome, you'll be preggers in NO time!:)


----------



## srm0421

Thanks Gabs, I had to come and see if we had any news on you but nothing yet so I will check back later. Yes I am going on clomid as soon as it gets here. I am praying it comes in on or before CD 5 so I can take it on time, otherwise I have to wait until next cycle. AHHHH I am so excited to see a picture of your baby girl. BTW your due date is my 1st wedding anniversary. I might use OPKs but they really have not worked too well for me so I don't know.


----------



## Gabrielle

Well girls here is my baby. I'm not saying anything untill you all take a look and let me know what you think.

This is the only nub shot we could get so give it a go.
 



Attached Files:







image001.jpg
File size: 52.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## LadyBee

GIRL GIRL GIRL! I've been waiting all day for you Gab!!!


----------



## srm0421

ok so the picture is a good between the leg shot and I do not see a turtle. come on Gabs did they tell you? ok I tried to cheat and see if you posted anything on FB but you didn't. Foiled again!!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls,

Dropping by very quickly.

I already wish Jenna a very happy birthday but wanted to wish Michelle a happy birthday too.

Michelle, I must admit I thought you lost your little on in June last year, but when you wrote that this is only your second cycle I realised you must be American and therefore you use that different date format. I had no idea, the pain must still be so fresh :hugs:

I suppose the only ones left in the running for this month now are MT, Caroline and Ashley oh and me but...

I had my HCG trigger shot on Sunday night (10,000 IU HCG) , and I still haven't ovulated.
What on earth is going on?
My FS did my IUI yesterday regardless but I have to go back again today to check and see if I have or if I am about to and do another IUI.
:cry: I am so upset, I don't know what happens next. Is it possible I won't ovulate. I have 6 follicles that were between 16mm- 18mm.
FX for good news this morning, but I still haven't really got any EWCM and I haven't had any ovulation pains.

I love you all, have a super day and please pray that there is a egg for all this sperm to meet up with.


----------



## srm0421

Debs I hope you Oed while the little guys and gals made their way to the destination. Good luck on your new scan. FX for good news.


----------



## msTwiggy

Ladies, i've been feeling like crap for the past week. morning sickness has not been kind to me, and yet i still have to force myself to work as there's so much to do.

either way, i'll try to come on as often as i can.

happy birthday Jenna love, big big hugs from me.

oh, and welcome michelle, happy birthday to you too.

gabby, i still have no idea what nubs are and how to read them!

the rest of my beautiful jelly bellies, i'll catch up with you soon

lots of love from me


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi again,

I know I am meant to be in bed with my legs up but just popped in quickly because I wanted to check and see how all you fabulous ladies are doing and because I didn't really get a chance to read before I posted and ran off the the FS this morning.

Congralations Jenna on the job. I want to see your preggy belly, enough stories about the camera batteries being dead. You are gorgeous and you have a baby in your belly, now show us!!!!! PS: Glad to read you sounding much happier, you had me worried when you were feeling so low.

Gabby, what lovely pics of your baby. Gosh it make is so real. I have no idea how you determine the sex of the baby from that angle, I always thought at 12 weeks it had to be taken from a side profile so the techs can work out the angle, but my guess would be a girl :) Now you just need to post a picture of your bump, don't be shy!

Rhonda, wow! 22 weeks! That is awesome sweetie. Time has gone so quickly for you.
It won't be long before you are posting real pictures of your little girl :hugs:

Sarah, where are you ordering your meds from? Can you call then and find out how far away they are from delivery? If AF is arriving this weekend then our cycles won't be too far apart. Ironic since we have both sat out the longest! FX you clomid arrives today or tomorrow and you get your BFP in March.

Lea, Liyana - pictures ladies, we want to see your bump pictures.

Caronline, when are you going to test?

MT :yipee: tomorrow is just around the corner. FX for a :bfp:

Michelle, I hope you are going to enjoy a few glasses of :wine: whilst you still can.

My FS did a scan before my follow up IUI today, and confirmed yesterday afternoon 4 out 6 follicles ovulated . He did the second IUI and ensured me that the Egg can live up to 48 hours after ovulation, so some reinforcements are on their way!
Apparently I am in with an excellent chance, twins would be fine but what would four babies be?!!!! 

Okay not to get ahead of my self, just one healthy baby would be absolutely perfect. :rofl:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabby not to burst your bubble but at 12 weeks we need a profile shot of the baby to see the nub, you can't tell the sex from a toilet shot (the pic you have) until after 14 weeks as the genitals have not started to form yet. So from your pic we have no way of knowing :cry: I am so sad, I was looking forward to guessing too!! Will you be having another scan before 20 weeks? I know you mentioned having them often because of your placenta. I'm still hoping its a girl hun but I guess now we'll have to wait :hissy: ahhh the suspense!!

Jenna your scan is today hun, at what time?? Maybe you'll be able to get a side shot and we can guess at yours?? I'll keep popping on here today to check for your pic.

Oh Gabby...what was your LO's heartbeat? Just curious! Oh and your baby have REALLY long legs!!!! They look longer than my babies at 20 weeks!! LOL

MT how's the symptom spotting going today, anything new to report??

Debs that is wonderful news!!!! Your going to have twins!!!! :yipee: Hey I can dream can't I? :D

I'm still feeling a little ill, my throat and ears hurt but only when I talk or swallow and it is a little better than yesterday so fx I am on the mend! On the down side we're expecting another foot of snow tonight into tomorrow so back to worrying about my roof :x I hope no water comes in this time!!

Good morning to the rest of you lovelies :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

Oh Deb! I'm glad you posted again with differend news (I think it's different and more positive). YOU HAVE A GREAT CHANCE! I think I would take 8 babies at this point....:rofl:

Not feeling very positive for myself atm. I don't know what all this cm is doing to me, but I'm starting to think it's a fluke.

I am so sorry you're sick L! I don't really know much about having m/s, but I do know what I hear helps people. If you like almonds, keep some at hand to eat...don't let yourself get hungry and I will stop there because you have probably heard all sorts of suggestions. :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Lol hey girls! Yes i know the nub shot is a crappy one lol. We couldnt get the baby the other way...and if i would have told her that she probly would have. but this gender website that i joined they have pics like i do and they could tell what it was. So i will post there and see what they say.

Lol about the legs....i know thats what i said....and HAHA b/c me and DH have VERY short stubby legs....hahahaha

OKAY.....i dont have much info on boy/girl.........but she did say its not looking promising for a GIRL>....:( She said it looks more boy to her but if she angeled the screen maybe girl parts.? ? She had no clue about the nub thing and is so interested that she gave me her email to get info on it and she would then play with my pics and see if she could figure it out. How nice eh??

I asked for a % on how much boy she thought...and she said 52% boy..lol With Gavin at 13wks she said 75% percent boy....so 52 isnt bad yet. I will have another scan in about 4weeks and then they should start every week.


----------



## Gabrielle

Btw....i called hubby on my way home and said that I'm not tieing my tubes if it is a boy and he said ok but you have to go on something untill we would decide to try again........YAY!!!!!!! No one else will be happy with that decision but its not up to them or us....its in God's hands. Idk if it is a boy......honestly i feel its God's way of saying that I'm not done having babies...silly me maybe?


----------



## Gabrielle

So i posted it in second tri....and some say boy....but the ones that say girl(which there are alot) sound like they see the three line thing!!! YAY


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabby the 3 line thing doesn't apply to you yet as your not far enough along for the genitals to be fully formed right now all there is is a tube that the genitals will form from so you can't tell from your shot and the girls are right about the 3 lines but its to early for you, if they saw 3 lines in a few more weeks than yes you'd have your girl!! I'm still praying for you hun!! Post your pic here and see what you find out, there is an u/s tech that will tell you, and she's awesome! https://ingender.com/cs/forums/95.aspx plus there are tons of other pics you can look at to compare! :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks Rhonda!~...I'm on that site now and just posted. THanks again.


----------



## Gabrielle

Mel sweetheart.....your Chart looks AMAZING! I can't wait for tomorrow! you better test no matter what!!!!!!! luv you


----------



## Gabrielle

Jenna............where are you with your scan pics??? 

I'm thinking mines a boy......ahhhh three boys what will i do with myself!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I know Jenna I am starting to worry, its 5pm where you are so I know you've already had your scan, I hope everything is ok...Gabby can you text her to make sure she's ok? My stupid cell company wont let me make international calls :hissy:


----------



## Gabrielle

Indeed I shall do that. :)


----------



## Gabrielle

I just wanted to let you know i tried texting jenna but it didnt go through...?? idk maybe my phone company realized where i was sending texts messages and can't anymore..i'll try again though. I have unlimited and never had a problem before..??


----------



## Gabrielle

Okay dont think i can anymore..:( I tried and it didnt work again. Sorry i'm no help


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:cry: Thanks for trying Gabby! I really hope everything is alright, she knows how much we wanted to hear about it...now I am really worried!!


----------



## Gabrielle

I know i agree. Its getting kinda late by her!!! BUt if i remember she told me to text her about my scan as b/c she wouldnt be getting on here ? I'm sure everything is fine.!

Thinking good thoughts for you Jenna! Come put us at ease.:)


----------



## Gabrielle

Btw girls....Honestly dont think my bump has gotten any bigger? I feel wider possibly but ummm idk about a bigger bump? so thats why i have not posted.


----------



## chocolatecat

Jenna - where are you?? Hope all is ok. Gabby do you want to let me have her number so I can text her from here in the uk - that should work ok right?

Sorry you didn't get what you wanted from your U/S - fingers crossed for a girl!

Debs - oooo twins - yeay!!! Wow 4 eggs that's awesome.

MT - please test tomorrow!! I'm really tempted I'll only be 7dpo at the most...but the bleeding on sunday *might* have been implantation bleeding (???) so I *might* pick something up - plus I'm an POAS addict. 
Symptoms - woke up with really painful stomach last night - been slightly painful and gassy since - I'm very, very rarely gassy - so fingers crossed it means something! CM is creamy-ish which seems normal. 

What do you guys think?
xxx


----------



## chocolatecat

I think I've fixed the calendar link in my signature. PM me your email address so you can use it properly!
Here's the code if you want to add it to yours:

https://www.google.com/calendar/emb...London&pvttk=38fd75aa18ae91688b4ce792c1cd7283


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Gabrielle said:


> Well girls here is my baby. I'm not saying anything untill you all take a look and let me know what you think.
> 
> This is the only nub shot we could get so give it a go.

its hard to tell but i guess girl? lol im glad all is well though!


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Still no update from Jenna? I hope everything is ok she just likes keepin us in suspsense! lol.. And MT you NEED to test your chart looks GREAT! Hope everyone is havin a good day!


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks Michelle. Gosh girls I'm so worried about Jenna. Shall i try and call her??? 

Oh btw....in my scan pic that white thingy by the butt....is that the cord or part of the baby? if not i would think a girl...if so....i'd think a boy.


----------



## srm0421

I have not been online today at all, will explain why at the end of this post. 
Debs- SO glad to hear that you did have good follicles and got some reinforcements to get those eggs. I hope you get your twins but know you would be thrilled with one healthy baby. FX for you dear. 
Gabs- I said I did not see a turtle but as Rhonda said it is too early for that shot. I looked at the other picture and can not see a nub. 
Jai-Jai please let someone know you are ok, we are all worried about you.
Caroline- thanks for the calendar link I will try to add it.
As for me I am very tired and did not think it had to do with the provera but after goggling side effects I found that the progesterone can make you tired which is why in early pregnancy you are tired and I know when I was PG I would take a nap everyday. I was at the ER this morning afraid that my husband had a concussion, thankfully he doesn't but it was a long day already. My puppy ran away down the street but we found him and I am so excited this is my last day or provera cuz my tummy hurts again. AF should be here Friday or Saturday and Clomid should be in at the latest (FX) Wed, which is when I need to take them by if AF comes on Sat. If AF comes on Friday I am screwed, figurativly speaking of course because I still might not O on my own so all the getting screwed in the world won't help me get knocked up. Found out another friend is PG when our new years resolution was said this year I said mine was to get knocked up, hers was to not get PG. Go figure, that is 2 friends who went to Vegas with us who go knocked up the weekend we were there. Apparently I am good luck to everyone but myself so anyone want to go to Vegas? :rofl:


----------



## LadyBee

Hey ladies! Still no Jenna!? My my my! I hope she just spent the day celebrating...?

Thanks for the good hopes ladies, I'm really getting excited to poas! I never usually test much before AF, I usually like to see if she's late first. I'm really not feeling like she's going to come! I'm still having great, consistant symptoms!!! Caroline and I are going to see our :bfp:s!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Hey - just a quick one to let you all know i am ok, not been at home went to my sisters yday afternoon and been manic - she lives 200 miles away!! just got online dont have pic for u but i am fine baby is perfect and we have a pic :D but just of bubs's back as would not turn around tbh i dont like my hospital and dont think they are very good!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

OH jenna So happy you and bean are doing good yay!!!

Sara~sorry you had such a terrible day.....HUGS> AF is on her way hopefully on saturday so that everything works out the right way.

Mel.....I see your online...and the verdict is...........????????????????? I couldnt sleep its only 7am, my kids are sleeping and i got up just for you! :)


----------



## LadyBee

Ladies, :bfn: :sad2:

I think FF is wrong about me being 10 dpo, I think I'm 12 or 13. I expect AF will start to show signs of her arrival sometime soon.

I won't be able to get on here until after work today, so I hope everyone has a great day! Jenna-looking forward to your pics! Glad everything is good!! :)

:hug:


----------



## Gabrielle

C'mon Mel..............I keep checking but you havent posted it yet.....and I see your on Team jelly belly....lol.....I'm a stalker !


----------



## Gabrielle

OMG....MEl I'm so sorry sweetie. I really thought you'd get a BFP this am. Please dont give up!! Your chart looks really good. You could still be too early. HUGS HUGS HUGS. Hang in there and test on sunday if af isnt here. LUV YOU.


----------



## chocolatecat

Aw Mel, I don't think it's very clear when you ov'd - but I'm no expert. you did a lot of BDing, so I'm think you're in with a great chance still. Even if you're 13dpo a BFN isn't a negative until AF shows. Fx still.

Jenna, glad all is ok, looking forward to seeing bub's back!

Sara - hugs xxx

I resisted testing, my temp dropped today - which is confusing (but weird is good right!?) I figured there's a slim chance it's implantation, in which case there's no point testing. I'll see what tomorrow's temp is to see if I test tom.

Rhonda - I hope your roof didn't leak again!

My cousin had her baby by C section yesterday. Logan Finlay 7lbs. I've not seen him yet, but apparently he's lovely and not wrinkly!

xxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Jenna!! [-X for not telling us you'd be gone all day and leaving us hanging like that! But I still love you :hugs: You had us all worried girl!! Glad everything went well though, did they tell you :baby: heart rate?

Awww MT :sad1: don't give up hope hun I bet its still early. Many hpt wont pick up HCG levels until your 14dpo or more so my fingers are still tightly crossed for you hun, did your temp stay high this morning??

Caroline not sure what your temp drop means, what DPO are you? Roof is not leaking..yet but we got 6" oh heavy wet snow and its raining like mad out there on top of it so I am a little worried, praying it will be ok when I get home tonight!

Nothing new to report in my life, except that I am FINALLY feeling baby girl move every day now :happydance: at almost 22 weeks, thats just crazy! I was feeling Brayden all the time at 18 weeks! So I'm hoping that means this baby is a lot smaller!! Would love a normal 7lber!!!!! Though I doubt that will happen, DH and I seem to make big babies, not really sure why, we're not big people :confused:


----------



## LadyBee

Good morning again, I snuck away to hop on here:shhh:

:rofl: at Caroline's not wrinkly new cousin...Good that everything went well!
And hun I don't know but I secretly think you're pregnant, but don't worry I won't tell anyone.... ;)

I know it's possibly still early for me...I am still slightly hopeful because I don't have any AF signs. In fact I wanted to get your opinions on something that happened about a half hour ago...

I was standing washing :dishes: here and all of a sudden, a sharp, very very sharp pain struck me in my lower abs. It was better if I bent over but when I tried to stretch out it hurt at the same or worse intensity. It seemed to be localized to a little below and to the right of my belly button. I know it's not *ahem* bowels moving, at least I sure as heck hope not because I'm no pansy when it comes to pain and this hurt! It was similar to OV pain but much worse and lasted about 2 minutes. And for the record I ovulated on my left this current cycle. I have small incision scars where my ovaries are so I know it wasn't exactly in that area...

Well anyway, it went away and I actually had a wave of nausia because of the pain I think. I'm better now. What do you think that was??? I'm wondering if my cyst burst?? Also for the record, I've been having less painful pinches of pains off and on this whole 2ww.
:hug:


----------



## Gabrielle

Hmm Mel that could be lil bean getting comfy....?? Or just as you said...a cyst bursting. Thats what my felt like only it didnt stop hurting. it hurt for days and it generally spreads throughout the pelvic area because of the fluid that is released! Either way glad its gone and your not in pain...and I HOPE HOPE HOPE its a lil beany inside!!!!!!:)

Rhonda~Glad you can feel baby move! YAY!!! I know how you feel we make BIG babies too and we are both very small people. Yes Gavin was only 4lbs and owen 7....but owen was 6wks early and gavin was 10.....so you can imagine if i went full term!!!!!!!


----------



## srm0421

Mel, not sure about the pain thing, I can not remember that far back to my PG with Sebastian. I really really was expecting you to say it was a BFP this morning your chart looks so dang good, i have chart envy. When is AF supposed to be here so we will know when she is officially late? 

Jai-Jai glad things are good and I too forgive you for making me worry. glad things went well and can not wait to see the new picture. 

Thank you all for the :hugs: I told my husband you all gave me :hug: and he said I am surprised they didn't tell you to stop hitting your husband, he is now claiming I abuse him. :rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

Could someone give me your energy......i need to get to work today and i'm just sitting on this computer!

Rhonda~ in my pic of baby do you think that is baby or cord...the white thing by the butt. Everyone on the gender thing is guessing boy. But said its not a good pic for nub.


----------



## Gabrielle

Omg.....Rhonda if i have this baby when i had Gavin I'd deliever before you...isnt that scary. Like could you imagine having your baby in 9wks?? crazy!!


----------



## srm0421

That is scary Gabs. FX your little girl stays inside longer.


----------



## LadyBee

Yes, I don't know either. I know my chart looks good...I just hope it means something! And believe me, I thought I was going to announce a :bfp: too...

And PMA you naughty girl...Gabs, you'll have this baby after that!!! 

Thanks for giving me some imput ladies, I feel ok right now. I haven't had it again and I'm not spotting or anything yet. Oh, AF is due on Saturday or Sunday. We shall see!


----------



## Gabrielle

lol Mel i am......just saying how werid that would be if i delievered before R.:)


----------



## LadyBee

...it would be, but it's not going to happen!! :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabby I don't see a white thing by the butt..is it off to the right faded looking??? That may be the cord?? Anything that is dark white I believe is a bone. OMG Gabby I hope you don't have this baby before me, aren't you due in Sept?? Keep her in there long as possible hun!!

MT sorry I don't know what that could be???

Is it possible for Adults to get an ear infection? My left ear and left side of my throat has hurt for a few days now. My throat isn't swollen at all and I'm thinking maybe this is just from all the coughing I've been doing this week? I don't know but its starting to bug me!! I think if my ear still hurts by Monday I'll call my doc.


----------



## Gabrielle

Rhonda...sorry had to lol.....yes adults can get infections sweeite!:(. I had one once when i was pregnant with Gavin. I actually think i may have one as we speak as well. THe thing is with adults ear infections can sometimes clear up on their own without medication. Just call your doctor and mention it , you may need antibotics.

The white thingy i'm talking about ....is the nub that we see between the legs....its the thing that looks like a penis.....!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm due August 30th...and EVERYONE on the gender site thinks boy....i'm so sad....cry cry cry. Well I might as well starting finding a boy name.:)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Sorry :blush: thought maybe it might just be a kid thing, I haven't had one since I was little.

Oh that is probably the nub, or part of it, its not a penis yet hun it can't be!! So don't listen to those girls who are telling you boy, its too early to tell a thing from this view as right now both male and female look alike between the legs. I still have high hopes for you that this is your girl. PMA!! Don't loose hope hun!! You said you had a scan in a few weeks too right? At 16 weeks? You'll definately be able to find out the sex then :happydance:


----------



## srm0421

Gabs you better keep her in until my anniversary (8-30) just cross your legs and threaten a spanking if she even tries to come out early. :rofl: 
R-sorry you feel sicky dear,
Mel- My AF should be here on Sat (finally) so if for some weird unexplained reason you do not get your BFP this cycle I am glad I will be in good company although I think I might be in it alone since all you gals are gonna get your BFP soon.


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks Rhonda!:) Yes i shall have one at 16weeks.:)

Sara~nope def won't go to my due date. My csection is scheduled for Friday the 21st!:)


----------



## srm0421

Dang oh well it is still nice that your due date is my anniversary. Gabs why don't you order the intelegender off line, you can take it as early as 10 weeks and a lot of people say it is pretty dang accurate.


----------



## LadyBee

Sara-yes, I will gladly 'cycle' with you buddy, that is if the hag shows up for me. But don't worry too long as I think you're going to get your :bfp: very soon, well on your test day, whenever that will be. I just will have to be in limbo until I know for sure :(

I wonder how Ashley is doing...she should be testing by now if I'm correct......??


----------



## Gabrielle

Yes. i wonder how ashley is? Hope she got her BFP!

Umm Sara..how much do they cost?


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Jai_Jai said:


> Hey - just a quick one to let you all know i am ok, not been at home went to my sisters yday afternoon and been manic - she lives 200 miles away!! just got online dont have pic for u but i am fine baby is perfect and we have a pic :D but just of bubs's back as would not turn around tbh i dont like my hospital and dont think they are very good!!!

darn u girl for makin us worry! lol glad all is well!


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Meli Tia said:


> Yes, I don't know either. I know my chart looks good...I just hope it means something! And believe me, I thought I was going to announce a :bfp: too...
> 
> And PMA you naughty girl...Gabs, you'll have this baby after that!!!
> 
> Thanks for giving me some imput ladies, I feel ok right now. I haven't had it again and I'm not spotting or anything yet. Oh, AF is due on Saturday or Sunday. We shall see!

So sorry MT :hug: hopefully ur just testin too soon! Hopin to see ur BFP this weekend!


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Good evening how are my fav ladies on B&B doin today? :) Im doin ok i guess AF still here.. Im just in this lets feel sorry for myself mood.. I posted on main forum about it.. Just feelin bitter i guess because im not 7 months pregnant like i should be and ppl who arent even tryin or want baby they are carrying are pregnant and/or havin babies.. Life sucks! I hate my job too many young woman work there LOL


----------



## srm0421

Gabs I think they are $34 + tax look up intergender online and it will pull up. 

Mel well I hope you get a BFP then I only have to catch up to you.


----------



## LadyBee

Hi Michelle! Sweetie, I know how hard it can be, but I've never been in your position. Please know that things WILL get better and just try to hang in there through this crappy part.....:hugs: I'll try to send some PMA to you~~

Girls, I have had a little bit of crampiness since that sharp pain episode, but it didn't start right away, it just started after about 4pm. I still have the OV type pains too though. I just don't know what to think. I will see if my temp drops in the morning I guess, then I'll just try to be patient and wait on AF.

Thanks for all your concern girls, it really means a lot to me! :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabby I wouldn't waste your money on the intelligender test, I know 2 girls that did them and they were wrong. They are more of a just for fun thing, if you do get one don't take the results to heart. There is a test you can do that doesn't cost anything, don't know how accurate it is though, you use your urine and drano...google it if your interested??

MT maybe you ovulated later than you thought and this pain/crampiness your feeling now is the egg implanting?? And that would explain the :bfn: this morning too!! I got a :bfp: 3 days after implantation...so maybe retest on Sunday? 

Michelle I'm sorry your feeling sad today. I know how you feel wanting to be pregnant and seeing those around you that are, that didn't even try. It does hurt...I've been there too hun, I lost my first preg also, just hang in there, your turn is around the corner sweetie!! :hugs:


----------



## srm0421

OK gals, I posted this in my journal but wanted your opinions on it too.
Ok I am so very pissed off at my mother in law today. I feel bad but I just yelled at her. My Grandfather has advanced T-cell lymphoma and is doing ok on the chemo but it is causing some level in his body to not produce oxygen right so he has to be on oxygen. Well my mother in law asked me to tell my mom something. I called my mom to tell her but she had to talk to my aunt about my Grandpa. I told my mother in law that my mom would call me back, she had to check on my grandpa. My mother in law had the nerve to say "He's dying, you guys need to get used to it" I said no I don't think he is dying right now, she continues to say "He's dying" I yelled at her and said that she does not know anything about his treatment or his survival rate and that even if he was dying, you don't say that to people. She told me well then don't talk to me about it. I said I didn't and now I won't. Am i just really hormonal or is that a little messed up to say to someone?


----------



## LadyBee

Ok, I feel like posting more symptoms...hehe

I haven't had an easy, proper, typical, or timely BM in about 3 days.
I can't seem to get enough food-but then feel full quickly.
Indigestion
Have to wee constantly but then hardly anything comes out sometimes.
More shooting pains mixed with slight AF crampiness.

Ok, that'll do it for now, just had to get it out of my system :)


----------



## LadyBee

srm0421 said:


> OK gals, I posted this in my journal but wanted your opinions on it too.
> Ok I am so very pissed off at my mother in law today. I feel bad but I just yelled at her. My Grandfather has advanced T-cell lymphoma and is doing ok on the chemo but it is causing some level in his body to not produce oxygen right so he has to be on oxygen. Well my mother in law asked me to tell my mom something. I called my mom to tell her but she had to talk to my aunt about my Grandpa. I told my mother in law that my mom would call me back, she had to check on my grandpa. My mother in law had the nerve to say "He's dying, you guys need to get used to it" I said no I don't think he is dying right now, she continues to say "He's dying" I yelled at her and said that she does not know anything about his treatment or his survival rate and that even if he was dying, you don't say that to people. She told me well then don't talk to me about it. I said I didn't and now I won't. Am i just really hormonal or is that a little messed up to say to someone?

OK, yes that is very rude. I will say that you might be a tad hormonal, but there's no excuse for her rudeness. I feel like I am experiencing a similar thing, my DH's grandfather is in the hospital atm, as well as an 84 year old woman I care for who calls me her 'daughter', she's got single cell lung cancer and is also on chemo. It's very very hard. Though I'm not blood related to either of them it's still a stressful situation...and I understand your being extra touchy when people are negative like that. Huge :hugs: to you sweet Sara, you're not over reacting.


----------



## srm0421

Thanks dear and I too wish you good luck with both of your "family" members blood or not, Our hearts know no boundaries so I will keep them both in my thoughts and prayers too. :Hug:


----------



## chocolatecat

:hug: to Sara, Michelle and MT - I'm sorry you're all having a tough time. 

Sara you MIL was completely out of order - I'm sorry. I can totally imagine my mother saying something like that - she's a lovely person, but completely tactless. She was brought up fairly lovelessly and so sometimes is lacking in empathy - I'm guessing your MIL is somewhat similar. 

Michelle - I understand completely - our time will come - promise!

MT - oo sounds promising - are you testing again today???

Lea - did you have your scan yesterday?? How did it go?

Me - no symptoms (boo) -bubs are fine, no cramps, only slightly bloated, no major spots. I've got plenty of energy (not lots, but no less then normal!)
Tested this morning anyway (obviously) nothing - perhaps the merest smidging of an evap - but hey I'm only 8dpo at most, so who cares. Roll on tom morning!

Have a great friday girls xxx


----------



## LadyBee

Caroline-Thanks hun...
I'll be testing in a few minutes. I decided to since my temp went up AGAIN. Though I feel I might see an evap too. They're pretty but I wish they meant something! :growlmad:

Ok, off I go! FX!

**edit** :bfn:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hiya,

Jenna, I am so happy you and baby are doing great. I know you are disappointed about not getting the scan at the correct angle, but post her picture on her any way. We love to look at everyone little babies :)

Michelle :hugs: so sorry you are feeling so low. I lost my little boy at 14 weeks 1 day.
It was that worste thing I have ever experienced, but the girls are right, time does heal.
I have only stopped thinking about it 24/7 since his birthday on the 19th Jan.
Give your self some time. If you are like me, you will never forget but the pain will get less intense. How many weeks were you?

Sara, so excited for you sweetie. AF will finally arrive tomorrow and then you can begin your BFP cycle. I still have my FX that the clomid gets there in time. You have had a couple long cycles so CD6-10 would probably still be okay if AF arrives a bit early.
PS: Your MIL deserved everything you said.

Rhonda, how awesome you are feeling your little girl kick. I can't wait to know what that feels like.

MT, I am going to go and watch some tellie with DH but now I am going to have to pop back here later to check and see if you have posted your test results. I hope the HCG has doubled and the test is able to pick it up now.

Gabby, I am still praying for a little girl for you and agree with the girls it is too early to say it is a boy. You don't have long to go until your 16 week scan and then you will know 100%.

I am only on 3DPO, and the time is going by sooooo slowly.
I think I will POAS tomorrow just to check and see that all the HCG is out of my system from my trigger shot so I don't get a false postive.
I am already playing tricks with myself saying if I am having twins I might be able to pick it up sooner than normal, but have to remind myself how postive I was back in November and how that all didn't work out so there is no garuantee that this will be it.

When can we start symptom spotting? From about 6DPO I think most girls say.

I have tons of creamy white lotion but I think this is what all girls get who have a good production of progesterone (I am on progesterone tablets) and that will explain why one normally goes dry right before AF because that is when the progesterone dips off. 
Just my own little theory. What do you think?


----------



## srm0421

Debs I thank you for your input on everything. I am so excited for you to get your BFP. I think it is a good idea to wait until 6 DPO to symptom spot just to be sure that it is the baby bugging you and not the other hormones. Let us know how the HPT turns out tomorrow, how long did it take to get out of your system last time? I wish you the best of luck dear. 

Michelle- I am so sorry I did not post this earlier. I am so sorry you are feeling bad, I hope today is a little better. When was your due date? I imagine that day will be very hard for you so just know we are here to listen and support you. I pray you get a BFP very soon.


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Meli Tia said:


> Hi Michelle! Sweetie, I know how hard it can be, but I've never been in your position. Please know that things WILL get better and just try to hang in there through this crappy part.....:hugs: I'll try to send some PMA to you~~
> 
> Girls, I have had a little bit of crampiness since that sharp pain episode, but it didn't start right away, it just started after about 4pm. I still have the OV type pains too though. I just don't know what to think. I will see if my temp drops in the morning I guess, then I'll just try to be patient and wait on AF.
> 
> Thanks for all your concern girls, it really means a lot to me! :hugs:

Thank you MT.. im hopin this month will bring me good news.. and you too your chart is still lookin GREAT..I had crammps after my + test on all my kids so hopefully thats a good sign :)


----------



## MissmyAngel08

srm0421 said:


> Debs I thank you for your input on everything. I am so excited for you to get your BFP. I think it is a good idea to wait until 6 DPO to symptom spot just to be sure that it is the baby bugging you and not the other hormones. Let us know how the HPT turns out tomorrow, how long did it take to get out of your system last time? I wish you the best of luck dear.
> 
> Michelle- I am so sorry I did not post this earlier. I am so sorry you are feeling bad, I hope today is a little better. When was your due date? I imagine that day will be very hard for you so just know we are here to listen and support you. I pray you get a BFP very soon.

My due date would have been May 21st.. Gonna be rought for dh too because his bday is a few days later.. Im just hopin to be pregnant by then will make it lest painful


----------



## MissmyAngel08

srm0421 said:


> OK gals, I posted this in my journal but wanted your opinions on it too.
> Ok I am so very pissed off at my mother in law today. I feel bad but I just yelled at her. My Grandfather has advanced T-cell lymphoma and is doing ok on the chemo but it is causing some level in his body to not produce oxygen right so he has to be on oxygen. Well my mother in law asked me to tell my mom something. I called my mom to tell her but she had to talk to my aunt about my Grandpa. I told my mother in law that my mom would call me back, she had to check on my grandpa. My mother in law had the nerve to say "He's dying, you guys need to get used to it" I said no I don't think he is dying right now, she continues to say "He's dying" I yelled at her and said that she does not know anything about his treatment or his survival rate and that even if he was dying, you don't say that to people. She told me well then don't talk to me about it. I said I didn't and now I won't. Am i just really hormonal or is that a little messed up to say to someone?


Oh wow.. im sorry your MIL is bein such a pain :hug:


----------



## LadyBee

Well AF is due tomorrow or Sunday. I still have creamy/sticky cm....sorry about all the info. :rofl: I was so stinkin' thirsty today I thought I would die if I didn't get water! I know V had that, so I'm hoping there's still a chance for me. I only have one test left and I'm going to wait until AF is late to use it. I hope she just takes a hike and visits sweet Sara instead of me!! 

This 2ww has been so different for me, between the EWCM from nowhere and the massive sharp pain yesterday, I'm hoping that my body isn't just playing a horrible trick on me.

We must keep up the PMA ladies! FX for all of us who are still TTC and waiting for meds ) ) Where are my bump pics preggies!!!???! :rofl:


----------



## srm0421

I did some research on the drayno method for determining the sex because I head some bad news about it. Just in case you are deciding to use it Gabs I wanted you to be aware of the risks. This is what I found..

"First of all, it should be said that it is probably best not to predict your baby's gender using Drano. While this method of predicting your baby's gender has been around for a long time, there is not scientific evidence to suggest that it actually works, or that the results are in any way reliable. In addition to this, there may possibly be dangerous side effects from the fumes that are produced when mixing urine and Drano. Finally, there are much more reliable methods of predicting your baby's gender that don't pose a risk"

It is ultimately up to you but wanted you to be aware of problems. Good luck with what ever you decide to do. :hug: 

Michelle- My due date was feb 3, 2006 and I got PG on Jan 3rd so yes it did make it a little less painful but I still thought about it so just remember that we are here for you. Feb 3rd also happens to be my DHs B-day and while the baby I lost was not his he was very gracious about my pain and held me while I cried, I think that moment was when I decided to marry him. I hope you get a BFP soon not only to lessen your pain but also because you deserve it. 

Mel- I will take AF, she is not here yet so maybe she is waiting until Sunday to come to me instead of you. FX.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Today or tomorrow could be a big day for a few of you. Good luck FX.

My little update just for a laugh:

4DPO - Feb 21 
- CM = C 
- Test - :bfp: from HCG injection, only visable under bright light at a 45 degree angle and if you squint your eyes :rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey ladies! How are we all? 

Mel......Can't wait to see what your temp is today! So exciting...i think your pregnant! :)

Debs....yay...4dpo you'll get your bfp in no time!

Rhonda~how are you feeling sweets?

Sara~has af arrived? how are you feeling?

Jenna~Glad baby is ok!:)

Michelle~again like everyone said we are ALL here for you. I"ve personally never had a m/c but I am here to comfort you. Take it one day at a time sweetie...you will get your healthy baby. hugs.

Lea~how are you doing babe....ms? Whens your next scan?

Btw I'm not going to try the draino thing....I've heard of it but i don't believe in that stuff. Thanks though for all your info girls!:)

I know i still have a chance for a girl....and tbh I'm completly fine with a boy or girl....I've come to realize that I need to focus on my children/husband and a HEALTHY baby...the one thing i want is to see my baby come out crying, hubby cut the cord, and i hold my little prince or princess.....thats my dream!:)

Btw....I can feel baby moving!!!!!:) When i wake up in the am i always feel alittle kick or something and its so amazing. You forget how wonderful that feeling is!


----------



## Gabrielle

And.......tomorrow I will be in second trimester! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

EEK your temp is up Mel!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!! again its only7am and i'm up waiting for you......I am soooooo friggin excitied for yoU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Okay missy.......I"m waiting...............Impatiently.haha


----------



## LadyBee

I'm so flattered that you were actually waiting for me!! I'm not keeping my hopes too high, I am just trying to stay calm. :rofl: So you're doing a good job being excited in place of me!! :D

I have been known to have 32 day cycles, so I'm really just going to see how the temps and cm keep going. I've been having light cramps since that sharp pain, I hope it was implantation! Is it possible to have implantation without a temp dip?


----------



## chocolatecat

Yeay!!! Second Trimester! Go Gabby!

Mel - where are you? Are you testing or resisting??

Of course I tested again today - nowt :( nevermind. Had a tiny bit of brown spotting last night and my cm was slightly brown tinged this morning too - I think it's AF coming. Please DON'T say implantation because I don't think it is! AF is due tomorrow (as spotting/light flow) so I think it's the start of that. I wonder if the B6 has made things worse and is affecting my temps and bringing AF earlier?? I've not got any cramps (just a very slight pinching feeling last night and a bit crampy) - which is different from normal. but no other symptoms :(

Fingers crossed for you Mel xxx


----------



## LadyBee

Thank you sweets, FX for you too. I would suspect that we're both a little discouraged but I wouldn't say it is over just yet, for either of us. :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

And your chart doesn't look half bad either Caroline, hun. PMA!!!


----------



## chocolatecat

Thanks babe - your chart looks awesome! I'm not really convinced by my post Ov temps. Last month they stayed high during my period so I'm not reading much in to them. Lets hope AF stays away tomorrow. fingers crossed for you (and me!) xxx


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe Caroline sorry about the BFN and the spotting. Fx af stays away!!!!

Mel.....Def possible to have implantation cramps without a temp dip. Lots of women dont get a temp dip. Some also will have implantation spotting with no cramps or temp dip. So hopeful for you!:) I can see that you may have 32 day cycles..but that would me you alot later and according to FF thats not the case. So I'm assuming its just too early to get a BFP! What day was the shart pain? if it was indeed implantation then it will take at lest 48hours for your hcg levels to get high enough to test...what type of test are you using?


----------



## LadyBee

I was using 20miu ICs. The sharp pain was Thursday morning, it's on one of these Jelly Belly pages somewhere...it was about 11am, and I didn't have any crampiness until about 4-5 hours later. I got the preg tests from early-pregnancy-tests.com. I don't have any left, but I do have one store brand early test left. I don't even know the sensitivity of it. Believe me, if AF doesn't show by Tuesday, I'll be buying more tests. Either way, I just need some patience!!! :D Oh, and to keep up the PMA (for both of us Caroline!).


----------



## LadyBee

DebsHopeful said:


> Today or tomorrow could be a big day for a few of you. Good luck FX.
> 
> My little update just for a laugh:
> 
> 4DPO - Feb 21
> - CM = C
> - Test - :bfp: from HCG injection, only visable under bright light at a 45 degree angle and if you squint your eyes :rofl:

I'm really looking forward to some good news from you too! I think the symptom spotting should commence at 6dpo as well! :rofl: I was at 5dpo! :hugs:


----------



## srm0421

Debs, glad the line was light and love the description of how you were able to see it :rofl: Now when you get your BFP it will be a true BFP and there will be no doubt. 

Mel- your chart looks fantastic, I would be very very surprised if AF showed.

Caroline-sorry the spotting is discouraging you. FX it stops.

Gabs- Yeah 2nd tri is great. Glad you are not going to use the drayno, I was worried about the fumes.

As for me, no AF yet but while on provera she just shows up without warning so it should be today but I don't know, my CP is still closed and very firm. Apparently provera also makes you very hot down there. :rofl: my husband said OMG it is on fire down there. :rofl: He also said the warming lubricants don't have anything on me. :rofl: Told you he was romantic :rofl: Temp still up this morning but I don't go by those to indicate AF while on provera so I am still lost.


----------



## LadyBee

:rofl: @ Sara's DH being romantic... :D

I have no signs of the :witch: but then again, I usually don't have much warning besides the cramping an hour or so beforehand. No cramping, just slight crampiness, but it goes away. I feel very wet and drippy :blush:. I keep checking if I am leaking, but it's not making it out to my 'knickers' :) CP is very high, soft and tightly closed, it's been like this just hours before AF before though, so I'm not putting any stock into that. I would imagine that if my sharp pain on 10dpo was implantation, then I should be able to get an accurate test result by Tuesday. I might just hold off testing til then since I only have 1 left. 
:hug: Have a great Saturday ladies! We're tiling our master 'suite'!!! Yay!


----------



## Gabrielle

Mel.......I think you should test on Monday..if you had implantation on thursday you should get a BFP by monday. I had a negative blood test and five days later a NICE DARK BFP....so you never know!:)

Also Master suite?? You must have a very nice house!:) I'm jealous. We have a normal two story / 4bedroom house. Nothing special besides our backyard that leads to a pond.


----------



## Gabrielle

And DUH silly Mel......of course you don't have signs of the witch.......Didnt anyone ever teach you that when you get pregnant you dont get a period??? hehe......I'm a smart ass today


----------



## srm0421

Yeah mel, sounds good, she better stay away from you and come see me instead. Yes my husband know how to through the romance in doesn't he. :rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

Haha sara...your hubby sounds like mine....has to always add in a smart comment. hehe ....ah men what would we do without them? 

Were going to a banquet at the Fire Department I work for tonight and coming home to no kids......! FOR ONCE! haha


----------



## srm0421

Ohh have fun Gabs, I love your new picture. So cute.


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Gabrielle said:


> And.......tomorrow I will be in second trimester! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!

Yay!!!!! How u feeling? When i do get pregnant i wont feel "safe" til i hit 20 wks since my loss was at 16 wks.. have u been pregnant before? Sorry for bein nosey hehe :)


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Meli Tia said:


> :rofl: @ Sara's DH being romantic... :D
> 
> I have no signs of the :witch: but then again, I usually don't have much warning besides the cramping an hour or so beforehand. No cramping, just slight crampiness, but it goes away. I feel very wet and drippy :blush:. I keep checking if I am leaking, but it's not making it out to my 'knickers' :) CP is very high, soft and tightly closed, it's been like this just hours before AF before though, so I'm not putting any stock into that. I would imagine that if my sharp pain on 10dpo was implantation, then I should be able to get an accurate test result by Tuesday. I might just hold off testing til then since I only have 1 left.
> :hug: Have a great Saturday ladies! We're tiling our master 'suite'!!! Yay!


Silly girl AF is NOT comin cause i KNOW your PREGNANT!! Ur chart looks way to good not to be! :hug: :hug:


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Hi ladies!! How is ur weekend goin? I just want to say thank you for all the nice replies the other day when i was feeling down :) Feeling alot more confident about gettin a sticky BFP soon.. :) You ladies are the best! :hug:


----------



## LadyBee

Gabs, I just have to say I use the word 'suite' loosely. It's a bedroom/bathroom/small walk through closet. I wouldn't really consider it a 'suite' I moreso joke about that :) I'll post pics of before and after when it's done!
Gotta go to the store now...
:hug: everyone!!


----------



## chocolatecat

On suite bathroom would be so lovely! I'm jealous MT!!

BFN for me this morning :( Still only 10dpo, but on the plus side I'm not bleeding! Last couple of cycles I've started AF with red flow first thing in the morning followed by brown spotting for several days before normal flow. So at least something is different this month. Had brown spotting (literally 3-4 spots) for the last two days - nothing today - but it is only 9am! Been windy blush:) for a few days, which is not like me). Was REALLY tired yesterday afternoon, I stayed awake though but felt really drained - but that could have been all the shopping I did in the morning! only the lightest infrequent cramps...too much symptom spotting? To be honest I don't FEEL pregnant...but not given up hope at all!

MT test tomorrow! Please!!!

Michelle, I sorry for your heartache, I can not image how you must feel.

Hope the witch comes today Sara! xxx


----------



## chocolatecat

Grrr FF has shifted my Ov date to the 14th - which makes me 8dpo - so confused and no idea why it's done that...I kind of think there's a possibility I ov'd on the 15th as got a postive OPK and globby white cm, but I can't think why it's put the 14th. Still if I am 8dpo then the spotting is more promising as implantation and explains BFNs...

:confused:


----------



## msTwiggy

Helloooo my lovely Jelly Bellies!!!!!!!

Oh how i've missed you aaallll *hugs all around!!*

Caroline - good luck to you sweetie!! I'm crossing all fingers and toes hoping it's a :bfp: for you!

Sara - has the witch reached your doorstep yet? Hope she does so soon! :hugs:

MT - have fun doing up your "suite" :D i just love sprucing up the house, and i sure hope you have a :bfp: coming up!

Gabby - how was the banquet? hope you had a great time! and congratulations on reaching your second trimester!! I can't wait to cross over in two weeks!

Michelle - :hugs: to you, i'm sorry I haven't been online much to have put in my words of encouragement for you, but trust that i'm as much as the support group that the other lovelies have been!

Debs - here's wishing you all the good luck in the world and hoping you get some good news soon hun!! :hugs:

Jenna - glad you and baby are doing great!

Rhonda - you felt baby kick!?!? oh my gosh... i wonder how that feels like.. i can imagine it to be so exciting!

Sarah and Lea - how are you two doing? haven't heard from the two of you for quite a while, hope the both of you are well :)

dear dear me, i hope i havent left anyone out.

anyway, thank god my morning sickness has subsided. it's still there but my migraines and nausea is not as severe as it used to be.

unfortunately new stuff has come up. i have these sharp pains at the back of my pelvic bone, i'm not sure what's causing it. and also, my leg muscles hurt! a lot!! it's as if i ran an 800 meter marathon without warming up properly.. anyone has any idea what i'm doing wrong? or how i can make it all better?? i can't even walk properly and have to take ginger steps to minimize the discomfort.

oh, and somehow, it's either in my head, or my stomach has suddenly gotten.. furry :rofl: there's more hair there than it used to be, i'm baffled. but i remember some of you said that about having a boy? well i'm keeping my fx!!

no bump pics from me yet, i have nothing to show!! i'm serious!! even my friends go like.. "you sure you're pregnant?" hahahahaha.. and my next scan is on the 7th of March, the very day I reach 12 weeks. So i'm hoping i will have a great picture to share with you ladies then :happydance:

I wonder if i'll be able to get a hint of the baby's gender at 12 weeks.. hmm..


----------



## LadyBee

:hugs: Liyana...I was hoping the ms would go away for you and you'd feel better! 

Yes Lea and Sarah have been away and I've been wondering about Lea-a little worried! Sarah-What's going on in your world? :)

Caroline, sweetie, that's interesting. I don't understand your chart but I do know if you had a pos OPK and 'goo' then I would take the middle timeframe of suspected OV, does that make sense? I would suspect that you are closer to the 8 dpo mark (I think, but I'm going to look at your chart as soon as I post this just to make sure I think I see what I think I see...:rofl: )

Sara-How are you??? Any news?

Jenna-:hugs: can't wait to see your tiny bump (tiny only because you're so darn trim)!

Deb-Any more pos tests? ;) I can't wait to see your 'real' :bfp: :dance:

Michelle, when do you think AF will be gone and what were your cycles like before, what cd do you think you will OV?

Rhonda-did you have any more leaks at home? I hope you're feeling better by now and I can't wait to feel that awesome sensation of the baby moving!! :hugs:

As for me, you will see my temp stayed high. I have a mix of lotiony/creamy cm but I feel wet. I had a very very very strange dream last night and in my dream I had implantation spotting (amongst other much less delightful things). My cp is very high and so very soft, I can feel the OS and it is hard, and very closed. FX!! This could change in a moments notice, it's done this to me before, but for now, I'm hopeful! I will test tomorrow around 8am if I wake up with high temps and no signs of the :witch:. FX she meets up with sweet Sara instead of Caroline and I!!! 

:hug: to all you lovely JBs!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Lyiana....Nice to hear from you! I wouldnt worry too much about the pelvic pains..its probly just your uterus growing sweetie. Also the hair on your belly...LOL i had that with the two boys..i swear it looked almost like a little tear bear haha. But at least i dont get the DARK ugly line! hehe. I think your having a boy tbh. Yay a scan....i Can't wait!:)

Mel~This is so exciting.....your going to see your FIRST BFP tomorrow morning! I can't wait! I"ll be around waiting to hear the results. Btw my cp was low, softish and closed right before i got my BFP. Thats how it was every month before af as well..the only thing that i thought was different was it seemed more tightly closed...Fx....but I'm sure your preggers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Debs~how are you today? any new symptoms?

Rhonda~hope you and the family are all feeling well.:) .....We need a belly shot missy.

Everyone else.....how are you all?

The banquet was fine....but hubby had a few too many lol and we were going to go see a move at 955pm.....and well i looked over on the couch and he was sleeping sitting up. HAHA>...i didnt have the heart to wake him. He woke up about 20mins later and said cmon were going to be late to the movie....hehe I said it's already started babe. He felt bad but I was tired anyways. We woke up and had some fun..(hehe TMI) and then got a nice breakfast before we got the kids for church. It was a nice night/day.:)

Its sunday so need to clean. Hubbies out snowmobling with Owen so it's just me and Gavin.:) 

I'm having TERRIBLE cramps today...ever since we bd I hope all is well! Second tri today! yay! And i can really feel baby now....so Amazing


----------



## Gabrielle

Btw Mel.......your cd 32 today.......so is this your longest cycle yet?


----------



## Jai_Jai

Hello everyone :D

Sorry I have been MIA for a while thing have been very busy and manic this week and I have been away for most of it!! I have not had access to a pc so im not ignoring you!!!

I have not managed to read everything just skimmed it through, as there was soooo many pages and posts to catch up on!! Shame on me I should make more effort being chairman of Team Jelly Belly and all - sorry :blush:

Anyway I will try and get it all right lol

Liyana - Cant believe ur 10 weks alread and cant wait til ur scan - hopefuly ur pudha will be more cooperative than my Jellytot lol its so exciting, dont worry about the pelvic pain and the sore legs i had that about 8 weeks, very painful, and I have migranes atm too, never had them before!!

Debs - I am praying so hard and glad 3 of ur follicles produced :D i like ur :bfp: and hope u will not have to hold it at 45 degrees soon!!! When is ur proper test date??

Sara - how is :af: is it in full swing or left?? love the hotness ur feeling :rofl: 

Gabs - hope ur cramps have died down and glad ur ok, lush feeling ur baby move eh....bet ur pleased to be in 2nd tri, i know i am :D

Michelle - sorry about ur loss, I had an MC at 11 wks, and it was tough I still never forget and it was 8 yrs ago!!! had a d&c on 30 april and bubs was due on 5 nov - NASTY i too just cant wait til 20 wks at least!!!

Rhonda - how r u my little chicken?? I did say i wouldnt be on here for a while so if gabs could text me her resulst....sorry i worried u!! everyone think my baby is a boy and i think that now just have a gut instinct :hissy: oh well i have 3 more chance after this for my girl so FX

MT - eeeeek I am soo excited looking at ur tempt they look awesome and really [positive, hope u get ur :bfp: when u testing agian/.

Caroline - when r u testing again?? all looks good on the western front for you too ;)

Lea - how are things with you? when is ur scan booked for?

Sarah - how things with u? hope school is not toooo hard?? u seem pretty busy atm :hugs:

gosh I hope I have not missed anyone??

DF and I have had an amzing week, so loving done sooo much together and had the best day yday, shopping for ages bought bubs some bits and bobs :D its all exciting!!! we get our pram and crib tomo :wohoo: I cant wait to seee what they look like i will post piccys tomo along with my bump as i found my charger and will charge it tonight ready for tomo :D here is my little jellytot though for you to tide u over!!! :D love and :hugs: to you all
 



Attached Files:







scan0004.jpg
File size: 54.5 KB
Views: 9









scan0005.jpg
File size: 54.2 KB
Views: 4









scan0006.jpg
File size: 54.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe....Jenna.......Baby looks adorable! Accordin to this old wives tale that i did...your having a girl. It's been right for ALL of us who have kids and as well as Rhonda's girl too. It's told me I'm having a boy again............blah lol 

Glad all is well with you!:) How is the new job have you started yet?

My cramps are sooo painful they almost feel like contractions..but i dont want to go in...


----------



## Gabrielle

Yes indeed Glad to be in second trimester...but a few things to worry about. PTL starts usually around 23weeks for me, plus my drug that i take now is not Class C is Class D...so kinda worrisome. Also have to worry if baby is ok and has enough fluid...so a few worries are goin to be kicking in, in the next month or so....:( but taking it one day at a time and enjoying my family.:)


----------



## 1stbaby

Hey everyone. I just wanted to say hi. I am on cd 3 now. af came. i am not shocked as we werent trying just not preventing either. i hope we get pg soon though. but when its time i guess is when it will happen. i have read a few posts, sounds like a lot is going on. i really hope this is it for you mt, and debs! i will be checking in to see. not a whole lot else going on here. we got a puppy for dh on vday. he is adorable. other than that just a lot of family stuff working cleaning going to the gym, a lot of the same routine.


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey ashley. SO sorry af came. but glad you are being positive about things. Your right...when the time is right it will happen. I think the relaxed approach is the best. I hope its soon for you as well!!! Glad work, and family are all well. How exciting new puppy..now the other one isnt alone.:) Take care and great to hear from you! Miss you


----------



## Gabrielle

Okay here is a belly shot today at 13weeks. I look big because i took my pants off so the belly has all the room to poke out. hehe...i'll try to find my8wk pic to show the difference. 

Also pic of me in uniform last night...haha I look like a man!:hug:

https://www.babyandbump.com/editpost.php?do=updatepost&postid=1425608

That link should get you to my 8wk pic.?
 



Attached Files:







DSCN1258.JPG
File size: 29 KB
Views: 6









DSCN1246.JPG
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Gabrielle

Okay forget I'm dumb idk how to post my 8wk pic from the bump gallery......grr I'm stupid! haha


----------



## Gabrielle

Gabrielle said:


> Okay girls..Well Rhonda talked me into showing her my belly...so to be fair I figured I'd better show you girls too!
> 
> I'm 8weeks 5days in this pic.
> 
> I dont have one to compare to me before I was pregnant..but i normally dont have a bump..hehe


Well i found it in here so now you can see the difference.


----------



## Gabrielle

AHHHHHHH grrrrrr nevermind....of course it didnt post like it should have...whatever i give up....sorry girls.


----------



## LadyBee

Gabrielle said:


> Btw Mel.......your cd 32 today.......so is this your longest cycle yet?

No, I wish. With my suspected chemical, my cycle was 35 I think. I usually am just about spot on when it comes to cycle length though-about 31 days usually. I am going by OV date now and until I'm 14dpo I won't consider AF 'late'...so that is on Tuesday. OH FX FX FX!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

sooooo here is my bump pics sooo far, no wonder i feel fat for me :blush:
 



Attached Files:







Week 5.jpg
File size: 90.5 KB
Views: 4









week 8.jpg
File size: 87.1 KB
Views: 3









week 9.jpg
File size: 81.7 KB
Views: 5









11 weeks.jpg
File size: 81.2 KB
Views: 5









13 weeks.jpg
File size: 81.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Gabrielle

Jenna..very nice bump sweetie.:) I can tell your starting to grow!:) Dont feel fat your pregnant!!!


----------



## msTwiggy

aawww Gabby and Jenna!!! I love your bump pictures!!! Love love loooove!!!


----------



## srm0421

OK girls I do not have time to catch up yet but just wanted to let you all know that DING DONG THE WITCH IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!! Finally and yes she is very mean to me but I welcome her with open arms. So caroline and Mel, i think I got her for the three of us so she should not visit you. Mel, temps looks fantastic yet again.


----------



## msTwiggy

First of all, good-o for you Sara! The :witch: has finally arrived! :D

ok so here's a question that's been playing on my mind ever since i saw a birthing video on YouTube (big mistake).

So what would be your suggestion?

Go completely natural and have a normal vaginal?

or

bring on the epidural?

Would any of you experienced mommy's care to share your experience and advice?


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Jai_Jai said:


> sooooo here is my bump pics sooo far, no wonder i feel fat for me :blush:

ur alot skinnier than me and im not pregnant! lol U look great hon


----------



## LadyBee

YAY! SARA, THIS IS AWESOME! :hugs: Can't belive how excited we can be to see AF!

Jenna and Gabs, holy moly, you have sexy bellies! ;) And Gab, I can see your hair, finally!! :D

Nothing yet, still creamy cm, cervix might be a little harder, I'm guessing my temp might go down in the morning, but depending on everything (like if AF is no where in sight), I will test around 8am! 

:hug: and FX!!!


----------



## srm0421

OK I am back and ready to catch up.

Liyana- I am glad MS had left you for the most part, i too got headaches after MS subsided and got furry on my belly so maybe it is a boy for you after all. FX that is what you want if you have a preference. As for the pelvic pains, I got them and was told it was my ligaments stretching and because Sebastian was a low riders, meaning he was face down and really low the whole time, Ask your dr if there are any positions you can sleep in or sit in to help alleviate the pain. I had to buy one of those maternity pillows that looks like a giant C and it was the best pillow ever. I decided to go into the hospital with a very flexible plan, since you never know what could happen. I did want an epidural though, I just wanted it and TBH I never felt the needle if that is what you are worried about. I am glad i did it because Sebastian was sunny side up (head up not down) and stuck in the birth canal for 45 mins before they finally cut me then he came right out.

Jai-Jai- Your jelly tot looks so cute. So excited that you are getting the crib and stroller tomorrow, you must be very excited. I love the last picture where you can see the arms and legs, I want to squeeze "her" already. :rofl: i love the belly shots and you are slowly growing but one day you are going to just pop out. 

Ashley- Sorry the witch got you fear, i know you were not trying but I also know how great it would have been to get your BFP when you were not really trying. Glad you got a cute puppy to cuddle durring the :witch: s visit. Post a picture so I can see it (him or her? ).

Gabs- Glad you had a good time with hubby even if her feel asleep, still no kids and actual sleep is worth it. Hope the cramps have gone but if they haven't call the dr first thing in the morning. Don't worry we will all be here to pray and cross what we can for the safe delivery of your baby and with this many gals someone is bound to get the notice in and be heard. I love your new picture too, I want to rub all of these bellies. 

Mel- I think your temp is ridiculously high to be getting ready for AF, I told you I was going to take her for you and now I have her so just accept your BFP and get over it. :rofl: 

R- where is the new pic? I was promised a new pic and it is not here :sad1:

Debs- How are you doing? Hope all is well and you get your BFP nice and dark and quick. 

Thanks gals for your enthusiasm about my AF, I am so happy because now I feel like I am back in the game. Well I think that is about it, i had my cousin's baby shower today, I rubebd her belly since I can not rub all of yours. :rofl: can someone have belly envy? :rofl:


----------



## chocolatecat

yeay! I'm glad you finally got your visit from AF Sara. Rock on Ovulation.

Lovely bellies ladies, thanks you for sharing. Jenna yours is so tiny - I'm bigger then that now!! Gabby your hair looks lovely.

MT will you test today???

I think I'm out this month girls :cry: 

Still BFN and there's still a bit of brown spotting and small black clot :( - I don't think you pass clots if your up the duff do you? :( 

I think I just have a really pathetic AF that starts slowly. Do you guys think I should see the doctor? According to FF I'm 9dpo today - which meant my spotting started on 6dpo, and even if I ov'd a couple of days early spotting from 8dpo doesn't seem good. 

I know I'm not properly out till AF starts properly but I feel she's coming, I've got cramps this morning and no other symptoms. :(

Hope you guys all have a great day xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

soooo officially my dates have been changed!! I knew they would as I OV'd later than norm.....I thought I OV'd on CD17 but according to the sonographer she thinks I ov'd on CD18..........well here is my chart!!! https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/23776a I am suprised I got preggo, although a lot of :spermy: had been hanging around having a relaxing day camped out in by my cervix lol

Caroline...do u norm get this weird spotting then?? idk but ppl have had clots before when preg, espesh around implantation and when :af: is due......

Sara :wohoo: thats the best news ever ever ever I am soooo glad :witch: has come (can't believe I just said that, must be the first time ever :rofl:) hope that she is not to wicked to you and it was just the first day that is painful!!

Gabs if they get persistent, the cramps, then do go in dont be afraid we are all here for you!!

As for my tummy....I dont feel fat per se just huge (for me) its a huge change for me and i have never had a tummy like that, espesh not a hard one :rofl: nothing fits me anymore so its hard, but i got LOADS of bargains on wed when i went shopping with my sister :D :wohoo:


----------



## chocolatecat

Jenna - I really can't work out why you think you ov'd on the 18th - I guess I just don't understand the charting that well. Good news that the spermies can hang around that long though :)

Well the last few months I've started spotting a few days before AF, but the last couple of months the spotting started with a big wipe of red blood (which I thought was AF - but then I just spotted for a few days before full flow. My temps stayed high during this time too). 

I'm so worried about this.
What I forgot to say before was I used to bleed/spot nearly every day when I was on the pill and also when I had the implant, which is why I had a coil in the end, which stopped my periods completely (one extreme to the other). 
I think because I've had this problem with spotting before I might be able to convince the doctor to take me seriously - although I'm not sure if there is a solution ???:nope:


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh u know i think u should go to the DR hun, for peace of mind and to just get it sorted, cos when u get prego u dont wanna be spotting and panicking when its nothing!!

no i think I OV'd on the 18th Day of my cycle :rofl: not the 18th!! hehehe she worked it out by the size of jellytot and said thats when i would have ov'd does that sound right? and I said hmmmm well i thought it was on the 4th - CD17 so yeh I guess so...x


----------



## chocolatecat

thanks hon. I think I will try and see the doctor.

Feel really, really down today. I guess I had my hopes up more than normal and this means 6 months trying with nothing to show :( I wanna cry - but probably best not to at work. :hissy:

No, what I meant was I thought you'd ov'd on CD17 - I just can't see the justification for CD18 - not that it matters. It's very impressive that the doc's can pinpoint it from you U/S to that degree.

Hugs xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: I know hahaha but if i look at my due date and calculate it on FF then it gives me CD18 too - bizarre oh well Dr's know best apparently........

awwwww Hun dont feel sad, its norm to take this long, I was super lucky, but if u look at it logistically I was trying since May....we didn't use protection from May and were at it like :bunny: and didnt get preg til Dec so thats like 7 months really.........if we wanna be technical. pls dont be down its not allowed anymore or we all end up :sad2:

but seriously if u wanna chat then we are all here so feel free to cry on us ok thats what we are here for :hug: :kiss:

and a song to cheer u up!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dl-ai9HuR60


----------



## LadyBee

:bfn::bfn::bfn:

:sad2: :cry: :sad2:

No AF, but slight temp drop, she'll be here by tomorrow night I suspect, that would be 18 dpo by MY calculations. 

S**T!!

Caroline, I think you should talk to your doc sweets.

Girls I have to go to work...I might not be on later. :sad2:
:hug:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:cry: oooooooh MT this is poopoocachoo news :grr: but PMA darling!!! its not over until she who shant be named lands!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe Mel.......I'm so sorry. Gosh maybe get a different test...i swear your preggers chick! I'd say if that temp goes back up tomorrow test again on wednesday. FINGERS CROSSED!

Yay Sara!!!! So glad the witch got you hun. you are in now! and with that clomid i feel a BFP is around the corner!

Caroline....sorry your spotting...i agree with Jenna seeing your doctor would be a good idea.

Lyiana~ your too funny. I would go with a wait and see on the birth. Have a plan BUT if you have lots of pain or whatever dont feel like you let yourself down if you need to change your plans!:) I had a vaginal delivery with Owen. But i was on pitcoin to be induced b/c of his heart rate so my contractions were PAINFUL as hell....They were all in my back! I tried everything and it just wasnt enough. I was terrified of needles.....HONEST back then they use to have to hold me down to put an iv in!! I was so scared of the epidural..but I needed it and i got it. I didnt feel the needle at all. maybe a little pinch but thats it! And trust me it was sooooooo nice afterwards!:) 
You and hubby should for sure take a birthing class and you will learn alot!

With my csection I remember being sooooo scared. The spinal for that one hurt like a big bee sting! But my contractions werent that bad and tbh i was soo scared for my preemie baby. The worst thing about a csection is you can acutally feel the sensation of them cutting you........ehhhhhhhh it doesnt hurt but you know EXACTLY what their doing and it just doesnt seem right. lol

Rhonda~why are you MIA? hope all is well!!! Need a belly shot please!

Jenna~you are sooo skinny......i miss being skinny....haha. You got tons of new preggie clothes, awe how exciting! ANd you are getting a crib and stroller......i'm totally jealous! Considering i've got two lil ons at home we dont have to buy much:(

Debs.......how are you today? symptoms?

As for me I still have the cramps...but i really dont want to call the doctor. They seem better then yesterday but still hanging around. 
ALso Owen was complaining of a sore throat last night and is running a fever. He has a nasty cough and says his throat hurts bad.......Guess i shall take him in today. Hes got that nasty seal bark cough. He was at my mum's with 4lil boys over the weekend so someone was probly sick or carrying it around.


----------



## Jai_Jai

awwww poor Owen, I hoppe he starts to feel better - maybe u could ask ur DR quickly if u have to take him anyway, jst to be safe?

:rofl: yeh I know its exciting but i dont actually know what I need to buy help!!! can someone who knows give me a list or somthing of what I need to buy......!!! idk how much clothes etc etc


----------



## srm0421

Mel- sorry it is a BFN but I swear I really think you are PG. Hope the witch does not show. :hug: 

Caroline- I would ask the dr just in case there is something they can test for. You would be mad if you kept trying and there was an easy solution to help you get PG. 

Jai-Jai- Don't you guys do a baby shower where you live? Mostly I waited until after my baby shower to buy things but if you want a list of what you should use here is a newborn checklist. https://www.mylicon.com/nursery/index.jhtml
BTW how can the dr determine when the baby implanted to determine when you Oed? I see CD 17 and while the guys can live in there for up to 5 days you got very lucky and your jelly tot was meant to be here.

As for me things are not really too painful just annoying, i was at a baby shower when AF started which is ironic I think. I had some :sex: before we got ready to go and had some light brown spotting, just barely though so I knew she was on her way and was very excited to see here. I am also very tired. I went to sleep at 10 last night and did not wake up until almost 7 and I still want to go lay back down. :rofl: So either AF is making me tired or I am just lazy. :rofl: Whichever the reason I am still tired. Other than that I am just getting nervous waiting for clomid.


----------



## Jai_Jai

no a baby shower is not the done thing over here :shrug: some ppl do have one but its not the norm and i dont expect anyone will arrange one for me!?! what stage do u have them then? over here ppl give us gifts after baby is born and its just clothes - thanks for the list!! i have no idea how she thinks it must have been then!?! i know some places go on OV date for ur EDD and some on last period so i guess cos my dates dont match she is trying to figure out when I OV'd either way u r soooo right lil Jellytot is supposed to be here for sure!!

ooooooooh she is here :wohoo: sorry she is tiring u out :( hope it doesnt last long so u can get on with the :sex: when is ur clomid due to arrive? :hugs:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls,

How lovely to check up on you all and see such wonderful belly shots. Jenna, Gabby, you girls look amazing. Keep them coming. Rhonda, I patiently await your lovely belly, where are you?!

Sara, I am so happy for you. The witch is here,which mean we can now start getting excited about her packing her bags and the clomid kicking in some serious ovulation action. Any news on the pills? Since AF only arrived on Sunday, I guess this buys you time until Thursday for your ideal CD5-9. I am so happy for you. We can both get our BFPs in March.

Ashley, great to hear from you. I think it is a good idea to take a break if you can. I can't but I know I should. Sorry that silly witch got you but best of luck this next month.

MT, still holding thumbs for you. Are you going to use a different branch of HPT tomorrow if she hasn't arrived. You may have seen my + HPT that I posted, it was pathetic and that was with probably the same amount of HCG in it as Lea or Liyana have at the moment 10,000 HCG. 

Got a lightening storm here, so have to log off quickly.

Quick note I have had strange cramping sensation in my pelvis, extremely tired and need to wee all the time.

I will be back later if the storm goes away.


----------



## Jai_Jai

great to hear from you Debs and all sounds very hoprful for you :yipee:


----------



## Nlytin

Hey Ladies,

This is my third time trying this so hopefully this will be the charm. I wanted to update everyone because it has been awhile. I have been sick as a dog the last couple of days and feel much better today. I had a great appt. and I got to see my pudah and his HB was 172. Everything is great! I will get to see him again at my next appt. too! I can't tell you girls how stressed I was waiting for this first appt. and I so happy that it's over and it's all good. I posted a pic for everyone to see and I don't think I will have a real belly shot until about 16 wks. I had a belly before Zoe at a size 12 and after so I probably won't get a noticeable one until probably 16 weeks. Well, let me go catch up and see what the Jelly Bellies have been up to!
 



Attached Files:







Pudah 8wk.jpg
File size: 65.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Gabrielle

Well I took owen to the doctor just to be safe....and indeed he has strep throat...:( I just knew it....i swear my mother instinct is good. Everytime my child is sick i know when they should go in or shouldnt....and i'm always right on.:) 

So he's got antibotics and is lying low for the day.:)


----------



## Gabrielle

Rhonda~ Okay sweetie....you yelled at jenna for MIA>....and now you've got me worried! your NEVER gone for more then a day unless we are advised of it. I really hope you, baby and your family are all ok. I'm thinking about you and praying all is well. Miss you!


----------



## Gabrielle

Jenna do you have Rhonda's number.....i had it but lost it....i could text her.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Back on line, these damn lightening storms have taken out quite a few of my friends' home PCs.

Sorry to hear Owen isn't well, lucky he has a clever mummy.

Lovely baby picture Lea. Are you going to go again at 12 weeks? I hope so then we can guess the gendre and hold thumbs it is a boy.

I should also add to my "symptoms" my skin has broken out. I does do this but noramally just when AF arrives, for the life of me I can't remember what my skin was like in my last positive two week wait but I know when I was pregnant my skin was the best it has been in years. And when I said I have been extremely tired, I went to sleep at 7pm last night. Only 6DPO, so still so far to go. 

All my friends and friends of friends have had their babies that were due around the same time as me, which means there are plenty to play with but sad to think that my little boy would have been 5 weeks old today and would have had so many friends the same age. I can't help but feel that perhaps by the time we have out little one/s, everyone will be a bit over the whole baby thing. Oh well as Jenna says we can't live in the past we just have to believe there is a bright and shinny future for us all.

Jenna, are you going to post the pics you got at your scan?


----------



## Gabrielle

Okay.......Rhonda is okay girls! She just texted me saying she's snowed in, with no power! Also she misses all of us!!!!!:) 

So glad all is well.......we miss you Rhonda and luv you!:)


----------



## Jai_Jai

i am soooo thankful!! praise the lord!! Rhonda i was shitting myself here!! :cry: miss yooooooooou!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

debs i did post my pics - they are on page 185 towards the end..........

also in my journal if u wanna look which is in my siggy xxx


----------



## LadyBee

DebsHopeful said:


> MT, still holding thumbs for you. Are you going to use a different branch of HPT tomorrow if she hasn't arrived. You may have seen my + HPT that I posted, it was pathetic and that was with probably the same amount of HCG in it as Lea or Liyana have at the moment 10,000 HCG.

:blush: Ok, I'm not very bright when it comes to HCG. The ones I used Thursday and Friday were from the same company as PreSeed, I think they're 20miu (but, honestly, I don't really know what that means). The test I used this morning was just a store brand early result test and it was a blue dye test. I didn't even get an evap on that one. On the ICs (that IS internet cheapie, right???) I got a great evap and then the next one was hardly as wonderful.

Girls, I'm so confused. I don't know what to think. I wonder if I should just quit hoping and just wait for AF. But here I am CD33, I think and no stinkin' AF signs! What do you all think is going on? I have confirmed OV and I don't think I can have an LP longer than 18 days, right? What do I do??? :sad2:


----------



## LadyBee

Ok, now that I've read through...I forgot to mention that Debs, that sounds like a great start to your :bfp:!! I'm so sorry you've got to see all of your friends babies and think of your loss sweetie, I can't relate really, but I know how hard it must be to be in that situation. 

Lea! Yay, I was a bit worried, I am not happy you are so sick though! I hope that subsides soon! I think your scan is adorable! :D

Gab, thank you for contacting R, I was wondering where she went! And I know you're a wonderful mommy! Poor baby, being sick is NO FUN!


----------



## Jai_Jai

MT dont trust IC (yes internet cheapies) as I did not get a pos until I was 7 weeks!!! I did a test got an evap did anoter with FMU got bfn, kept fmu and got a FRER test and boom :bfp: go get urself a FRER darling


----------



## srm0421

Debs- sorry about the babies and the constant reminder but you are right, you can not change the past and your little boy will forever be in your heart and mind so you don't need the reminders. Your symptoms all sound good dear, I really hope this is the long awaited BFP for you. I will be right behind you with any luck. 

Mel- I think you should try a different test. You are not supposed to have a LP longer than 18 days so even if you wait it out you only have a few more days. Good luck dear.

Jai-Jai- I had my baby shower a little over a month before I gave birth. I wonder why it is not the norm? Basically you just have to think about the weather, when the baby is due what is the normal weather around that time, then plan accordingly. You will def want a swing or bouncer thing to set the baby in while they are awake and not eating. Other than that it is just medicine to have on hand or lots of diapers and wipes. 

Lea- I love your picture, do you have to scan the picture in to post it or are there other ways? I do not have a scanner so it will be hard for me.


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls. Just made a nice pan of lasagna for dinner. Got one thing done on my list to do's today. Hehe.:)

Mel......GET a FRER!!! They are the best!! and test tomorrow am!:) I'm not giving up on you!

Jenna~..... As far as clothes go you will want to have abou 5-6 onesies, 7-8 sleepers, bibs, burp rags, socks, and some outfits depending on the season like sara said. 
Medically wise.... a thermoeter, bulb syringe, medicine syringe, nail clippers, diaper rash cream...and I think thats all thats really nesesscary.
Bath wise..a few towels and washcloths, soap, lotion, and diaper cream.:)
Sleeping wise~..recieving blankets(light weight blankets to wrap up baby.:), a few warmer blankets,and maybe thing to prop them up on.........drawing a blank on the name for it...haha.
For entertainment.....I'd get a swing, or bouncing chair for now and maybe a playmat for the floor. While they are young you just need things for them to sit in and look at!:)
Then of course your crib, stroller, and car seat.
Get as many diapers(not all same size, they grow fast!), wipes,diaper bag,and some bottles, and maybe a breastfeeding pump?.....you can rent them for pretty cheap as well.

I would say that is your basics right there...that you should def have on hand when baby comes!:)

And remember you get a boy and i get a girl.....you can have ALL my boy stuff!:)


----------



## Gabrielle

Oh and if you plan on breastfeeding.....get a nursing bra, nursing pads!(lots!!!!), and a soothing cream for your nipples! i know one brand of cream that is good and its called PureLan. :)

Ooh isn't this getting exciting.


----------



## srm0421

Hey what happened to my siggy? I no longer have my tickers on there :sad2:


----------



## Gabrielle

Idk sara.....but it did that to me a few weeks ago.....annoying.


----------



## chocolatecat

Oooo shopping! Sounds like you're getting a good list together. I thought this looked cool:

https://www.cuddledry.com/

Dont' forget to join boots parenting club and tesco have one too.. get some nice freebies - the boots changing bag is good I think, you get it free with huggies.

My cousin had a little baby shower last week before having her baby. We all bought her bits (and lots of nappies) but really it was an excuse to get together and see her bump before her little boy arrived. we'll give her proper presents now, since we know it's a boy!

MT - you need to get a proper test - FRER sounds good!

Sorry about your little boy gabby - hope he feels better soon.

R - miss you. hope the snow doesn't come in to the house this time!

Debs - sounding good for you. Fx

I'm still spotting a bit - I must admit it's not very much, but there's still 'bits' in it :(

Well, lets see what happens tomorrow!

xxxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

awwww guys thank you soooooo much for all your advice and guidance - this is my bible :D Gabs ur wonderful thank you for going into so much detail :D ur a sweetheart xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

caroline that towel looks awesome gonna get me one of those :D dunno wat ur bits are and ur spotting does not sound like :af: r u sure u OV'd? cos it could be one of those shed bleeds or whatever there called!?! xxxx


----------



## Gabrielle

Everyone is having girls around me...............I'm happy for them but i feel like crap b/c i'm jealous at the same time! What's wrong with me??? I should be thankful to be pregnant and having a baby no matter boy or girl........I'm sorry idk why i'm being so silly


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Meli Tia said:


> :bfn::bfn::bfn:
> 
> :sad2: :cry: :sad2:
> 
> No AF, but slight temp drop, she'll be here by tomorrow night I suspect, that would be 18 dpo by MY calculations.
> 
> S**T!!
> 
> Caroline, I think you should talk to your doc sweets.
> 
> Girls I have to go to work...I might not be on later. :sad2:
> :hug:

Im so sorry hon.. Your chart looked so great.. :hug:


----------



## LadyBee

Jai_Jai said:


> MT dont trust IC (yes internet cheapies) as I did not get a pos until I was 7 weeks!!! I did a test got an evap did anoter with FMU got bfn, kept fmu and got a FRER test and boom :bfp: go get urself a FRER darling

:hugs: Thank you, I went out and got a box after work, comes with 3 tests and one YES/NO digital. I don't think I will use any until Wednesday/Thursday IF my temps stay up and so forth.

I really really appreciate everyone's support!!! Love to you all!!!


----------



## srm0421

You are very welcome dear, that's what we are all here for you know. Hope you get a really dark line.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:hugs: Girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: I know its only been 4 days but I missed you all so much! I was having bnb withdrawls :rofl: Our power just came back about 1/2hr ago, thank you Jesus!!! 16 hours with no power and this storm came out of nowhere, first of all they were saying just a dusting to 3" piece of cake...but then just hours before they change there tune and say oh well 1-2 feet!!! All the trees in my yard are all bent over and snaping in half, its so scary, i took pictures which I'll post in a bit, so glad to have heat right now!!!! We were bored out of our mind all day and decided to go out the eat since there was nothing we could make here, and when we got back we still didn't have power and we tried to light our kerosene heater which hasn't been heated in ages and could not get it to light :cry: I sat in the dark crying as I didn't know where we would go but we couldn't sleep here tonght without heat...so glad its back, hopefully for good this time!! Ok so i tried to play catch up but you guys wrote a novel while I was gone!!

Gabby - your so sweet to worry about me hun, we're all ok and finally warm again! :happydance: your little belly is growing I can tell!!!! And so cute!! I hope that Owen is feeling better too, your such a wonderful mom!! :hugs:

Jenna - lovin your little bump!!! I can see it growing!!! :happydance: I'm glad your back online I missed you tons!!!!!!!!!!!! :kiss:

Liyana - one word for you hun, EPIDURAL!!!! Yes I highly reccommend those, most wonderful thing on the planet!! Saved my life I swear, I was in labor for 14 hours and baby wouldn't desend and I only dialated 3-4cm with no improvement and extremely intense contractions, I was in the next before half way through the first, it was aweful and nothing they were giving me was working, except for that, and I felt nothing, maybe because I was in so much pain :rofl: but seriously once they shot me with that I was in heaven, all the pain just instantly disapeared, and I was able to enjoy the birth of my son! I too had a c-section but I didn't feel anything at all, not even a tugging or anything, maybe it will be different this time as I wont be in labor...well hopefully not :)

Sara - hun I know I am soooo sorry I haven't taken a pic yet but I will soon and will post it right away, I feel bad I know I told you I would on Sat, but then my weekend just feel appart on me! Oh and soooooo happy the :witch: found you, you must be thrilled, I remember I few times in my life when I welcomed her with open arms and its a great feeling when she finally arrives!!

MT - def agree with the FRER, they are the best, I got my :bfp: with one at 10dpo, as they pick up the smallest amounts of HCG...good luck sweetie and it aint over yet!! Don't loose the PMA, your doing great hun!

Lea - your baby is so cute!!! Will you be having a 12 week scan?

Debs - oh hun your sounding soooo prego already :) tiredness is such a good sign, I can't wait for you to test, when will you be? :happydance:

Caroline - lots of girls spot when they are pregnant, don't loose hope yet hun, when is :af: due for you??? FX hun!

Ok so here are some pic of my house I took today, 4 more weeks of this crap and then it will all go away and i'll get to see my grass and flowers and hear the beautiful little birds chirping, oh how I miss that, roof is ok right now but hasn't had a chance for the ice to build up yet, fx so tightly that we don't run into that again, I wouldn't be able to take it right now. Love you all!!! GIANT :hug:
 



Attached Files:







DSC04040.jpg
File size: 95.1 KB
Views: 7









DSC04032.jpg
File size: 98.8 KB
Views: 7









DSC04029.jpg
File size: 94.8 KB
Views: 6









DSC04028.jpg
File size: 95.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ok Sara as promised I just took a really quick belly shot for you, here I am at 22 weeks 2 days, don't think I look any different from my 18 week belly pic, I'll post both so your guys can see them side by side and tell...
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks.jpg
File size: 86.6 KB
Views: 7









22w2d.jpg
File size: 87.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## srm0421

Yeah R- I feel like I just got my hit of crack i had been jonesing over. :rofl: I was not mad at you for not posting it. Gabs and I were talking on FB and i was trying to keep her calm that you and baby were probably ok that there had to be a different explanation. Sorry it was such a crappy reason. I hope the snow leaves you sooner than you expect. Big :hug: back at you.
P.S. My husband said to ask you if you need a shovel. (I showed him your pictures) :rofl:


----------



## chocolatecat

Morning girls!

wow - that's a LOT of snow. A little bit jealous, it does look so pretty (and fun - and of course if we got that much in the UK we'd all be off work as we wouldn't be able to get around!).
your bump is beautiful, your right - it doesn't look much bigger, I guess if you placenta is on the front your baby is growing towards your back - just guessing!

Sara - how you doing? hope the PMS isn't too bad.

MT - anything yet? hope the b -itch stays away :)

Debs - anything new to report???

Michelle - how you doing today?

I woke up expecting blood, but nope, just very brown CM. Had a couple of tiny clot-like bits...I'm trying to not get my hopes up, my temp was up again, but last month it stayed high during my spotting phase.

I asked in first-tri if anyone had spotted like this and still got PG and one girl did get PG - she had low progesterone and was getting that checked out when they found out she'd conceived that month even though she had a light period with clots (but her progesterone was ok that month). It's giving me hope for this month, but also something to get the DR to check out!

Fx for me please - I soooo want this!! (especially as next month I'll probably be in the states during ovulation)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl: Sara we have 3 shovels, unfortunately that snow was very heavy and wet, you couldn't shovel it unless you wanted to break your back! Thank god I am pregnant this winter and DH has to do all the snow cleanup!! :happydance: Well I'm still feeling pretty lousy this morning, calling my doctors as soon as they open as I really do think I have an ear infection :hissy: Its hurt for a little over a week now, I'm ready for drugs!!!! I haven't been at work since last Thursday so I have TONS to do today...wish me luck!


----------



## chocolatecat

Sorry you're still feeling sick Rhonda - big hugs! I find a hot water bottle or hot compress on your ear is soothing - although certainly not a cure. I hope the drugs help xx


----------



## LadyBee

Rhonda, I think your bump is bigger, I can see that it sticks out more at the top, slightly. And the snow pictures are beautiful, especially the last one with the covered twigs and limbs. I know how hard it is to live in that, so I'm not envious at all :D :rofl:

Caroline and Deb-FX for both of you! Caroline, seems like this is just going to be a guessing game for both of us----

I tested again this morning with a FRER-got a STARK WHITE :bfn: I'm 15dpo. I don't know what's going on. I do have to say this though, I've been wrong before, but I feel like I'm pregnant. I have all these twitches and pulls and stabs followed by slight cramps and I never get anything like that I just get the cramps. Another thing last night is I was sitting there and I got this tiny little stinging, tingling, itching and burning in my right BB underneath, and occasionally I'll get sort of a hot flush in my bbs. I never get shooting bb pains, I only have with this and my suspected chemical. They are getting more and more sore, like I've worked them out:) 
I still have tons of mixed cm, it's very wet on the outside of me and creamy, and sticky with specks inside. I can't see how this could go any other way. 

Maybe I just don't have a sticky bean??? I heard once that a high metabolism will process HCG and you won't get a pos test for weeks! Is this possible? Either way, my temp is still up, and I keep having 'symptoms'. I just don't understand why I'm not creating enough HCG to have a test pick it up.

Does anyone know if with a chemical it takes time for everything to undo what it's already done for pregnancy? For instance, like with a MMC, your body doesn't really recognize things aren't working and doesn't get the elimination process started immediately? I'm sorry, I am just so confused...

:hug:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks Caroline, I got an appt at 11:45 this morning so hopefully they can treat me with something...I'm just so sick of being sick!


----------



## chocolatecat

oh Mel - sorry about the BFN. I have no answers on why no AF and no BFP - but the high temps is a good sign. :)

I have no idea about symptoms either, as I really haven't had much to obsess about! I'm not really being helpful am I? Like you say, we're in a waiting game. I'm still getting brown CM - I'm checking internally (TMI!) so it's not brown from taking ages to get down, if you know what I mean! but no blood yet...I'm wishing the days away to take my temps again tomorrow. I didn't test today, but if no AF tom morning I'll test again - thank good for cheap sticks from home bargains!

Fx for us both xxxxxx

Ps going to see my cousin's new baby tonight. I rubbed her belly last week - I hope its' brought me luck!


----------



## srm0421

Mel- I do not know why you are not getting a BFP, I have heard of the high metabolism thing but not sure how that works. As for a chemical taking time to get undone, I think a chemical produces some HCG but the baby does not stick properly and it uninplants so no more hcg but you also start bleeding since no HCG is produced. Hold off testing with all of those First responses since they are expensive. Wait until Thursday or Friday so that way your HCG could double. It does not mean that if your HCG is on the lower scale that you will def MC, I will cross everything for a nice clear BFP for you. Glad your temps went back up again but I wish they were accompanied with a BFP.

Caroline- I am not positive but a progesterone deficiency could be linked with the spotting which is good because that problem can be fixed. Speak to your DR because you want to have a longer LP and no spotting while you are waiting for the baby to implant. FX for you dear. 

As for me I am ok, not too many cramps, still very tired and *TMI*...... not really leaking through any tampons so that's good but I have passed so big clots that made me a little worried for a sec but now I am taking it as a good clean out and a good sign. Sorry for the TMI but oh well :rofl:


----------



## chocolatecat

:rofl: TMI is fine! I'm obsessed with what's coming out of my VJ at the moment!!!
I've kind of got my mind made up that I have a progesterone problem...but still hoping for a BFP! If we discount the spotting then at least my LP is longer this month - min 10 days (9 last month till red) and possibly more :)


----------



## chocolatecat

Hey Sara - I forgot to ask - did the doc prescribe clomid because you've not ovulated for ages? Where is it coming from that it takes so long? We don't buy drugs over the internet here - is it cheaper in the US?

Fx for clomid (and twins???)


----------



## DebsHopeful

Oh Rhonda, so glad you are okay. How aweful to be stuck with no heat, no power and sick with an ear infection. I had a middle ear infection back in 2001 and I was in pain beyond description, definitely see if you can get some antibiotics.

Jenna, you baby is too precious. I was naughty and dialed into BnB the other day at work and read that page but obviously because I didn't log in I was unable to see any of the pictures.

MT, good luck for Wednesday/Thursday when you test again. A brand change can make all the difference.

Sara, how things going? Has the witch packed her bags yet? Any news about Clomid?

Caroline, hope the spotting goes away and you are still in with a chance.

Liyana & Lea when are you two going for your next scan? Will you have one at 12 weeks?

Michelle, what CD are you on now? I am assuming you are almost about to start trying some time soon.

So of course I am only 7DPO but couldn't help myself this morning I had to POAS any way :rofl: I got another extremely faint positive with the same brand I was using,
It should have been completely negative as it is the same brand I used back in November and if I take a look at page 1 of my journal I see it dissapeared completely that time around at 6DPO. 
I then did a test with a completely different brand and there is a very definite very faint BFP but no squinting or special lighting required :yipee:. I tried taking a picture but the flash makes the lines dissappear. I am not reading too much into this since I have been disspointed with false BFPs before but will keep testing to see if it gets darker. Will test again on Thursday.

*UPDATED: *Here is my silly very faint line, just for a laugh:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/100674-hpt-just-laugh-updated-picture-7dpo.html


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Jai_Jai said:


> MT dont trust IC (yes internet cheapies) as I did not get a pos until I was 7 weeks!!! I did a test got an evap did anoter with FMU got bfn, kept fmu and got a FRER test and boom :bfp: go get urself a FRER darling


I would get a FRER if u dont get AF today.. ur chart looks WAY to goo to have a bfn hon Hang in there !! :hug: Back to work.. What a crappy day ugh


----------



## srm0421

R-sorry I forgot to write to you. Get well soon dear. I hope that if it is an ear infection it clears up quick.
Caroline- my DR did not prescribe it for me so I bought it online. I am not sure if that is illegal or not but at this point I need something. I am tracking it right now but it is coming from Canada and I am in California so it takes a min to get here. 

Debs- I saw your line dear. I am crossing everything including legs since AF is still here. Once she leaves though I will cross everything else and only cross legs in between sessions. :rofl: 

Michelle- Hope you are doing better dear. Take care and know that we are all here for you :hug:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Back from the blasted Doctors, god why do I keep going there, I hate that place!! I was there for 40 minutes in the waiting room and finally went over to the lady behind the desk and was like my appt was a 1/2 hr ago can you tell me when I can expect to be seen....she's like who are you seeing, I said Dr. Holt. She goes ah yes she's running behind by a half hour, WTF why couldn't you have told me that when I got here?!!!!! Or before I came for that matter. Seriously I was there for an hour and a half, something that should have taken 20 minutes tops! Anyways...I don't have an ear infection... yet, but I have a sack full of fluid in my ear that may or may not become infected, she told me to take Robitussin and saline drops for a week and if that doesn't help she also prescribed me Nasonex. She said you should start to feel better in the next 2 weeks, 2 weeks???!!!!! :hissy: So in the meantime I guess I just suffer...lovely eh!


----------



## srm0421

Poor girl. I can not believe how rude and inconsiderate some drs can be. I hope the saline drys it up quickly and what a waste of time. It might have been worth the wait had you actually been able to take something to help.


----------



## MissmyAngel08

*sigh* WTF i just went to RR and was havin Blood Tinged Cm.. Im only CD 9 wtf gives.. This is so aggravating...


----------



## msTwiggy

Rhonda - wooww...snow!! I'm glad you and family are ok and heat is back on. but wooww.. what a lot of snow! Don't get me wrong, i'm so excited to see your pictures because I'VE NEVER SEEN SNOW!! :rofl: well i've only seen them in pictures and the tele but i've never seen snow for real. no four seasons here, hehehe.. hope a little miracle happens and your ear infection disappears like magic soon!

Debs - uuuu!! how exciting!!! more lines!! more lines!!! :happydance: my next scan is on 7th March, the very day I hit 12 weeks :happydance:

Sara - hope the :witch: isn't being too hard on you and waiting for more news from you on clomid :hugs:

Caroline - keep on rubbing them bellies!! You know what I did a month before I got my :bfp:? I surrounded myself with pictures of me holding kids or babies, LOL!! Helps with positive thinking they say... heheheh (and the stories come pouring out... :rofl:)

MT - here's hoping everything works out for the best and you get a super dark line!:hugs:

Gabby - i want your boy stuff too!! lol!! send me all your boy baby dust!! :laugh2: hope little owen's feeling better

Jenna - can't wait till I cross over to the 2nd trimester, then I can start browsing or shopping like you! :D hehehe.. I would imagine my bump pics looking like yours! So much fun to see you grow!

Lea - so great to hear from you! and loving your pic! :hugs:

Michelle - oh dear.. oh dear.. hang in there hun, i'm sure there's an explanation.. we've got to stay positive!! happy thoughts happy thoughts :friends:

Ashley - how are you hun!!! haven't heard from you in a while, sending you lots of hugs!! 

Ok i always tend to miss out at least one person whenever i do this, so apologies way up front :blush:

Sara, Gabby and Rhonda - thank you for your take on the birthing pain relief. The 1st thing i will say to my gyne when we talk about it will definitely be EPIDURAL! :rofl: why deny myself of modern medical miracles ey?

My MS was causing havoc on me yesterday. I was absolutely fine the day before but yesterday it hit me like a brick wall. I was :sick: the whole day at the office and whole night too, would barely get any sleep or get any food in me.

DH says that i've started to have a really cute belly and he couldn't resist rubbing it (prompting his younger brother - who is down syndrome - to stare at him in the most quizzical way). So i'll probably get a belly pic up soon, since I might have something to show for after all. Although I still feel that it's all gas, and not so much of baby.

Ok I need to get back to work, my manager's calling for a meeting :) i've been on bnb since 2 hours ago! lol!

:hug: to all of you!! till later!


----------



## LadyBee

Liyana-I really wish I could take your M/S for a few days! I'm so sorry you are so pukey!

Rhonda-Hun, I hope it doesn't take that 2 weeks for you to feel better, I'll try to send my 'well' thoughts your way :) Get better fast sweets!

Sara-Is this a 'normal' AF for you so far?

Michelle-Do you believe in taking anything naturally or otherwise to help regulate your hormones? I suspect that there's something that isn't quite back to normal yet. I don't think the spotting should interfere with TTC though, PMA! :hug:

Still nothing for me. I have so much cm that I'm going to have to wear a liner tomorrow if AF isn't here. I don't have the yellow cm that I get on my cervix prior to AF. Ladies, I don't think she's coming. I'm sure lots of you saw my thread in TTC. I am/was just looking for encouraging late :bfp: experiences and stories. Do you all have any friends or family that had a late :bfp:? The only one I know of close to me is my SIL didn't get a pos test until she was almost 8 weeks, but she had a mmc around the 11-12th week :( I know a late :bfp: doesn't always mean it's not going to work out in the end, but I like hearing the stories nonetheless.

Ok, time for bed...I'm hoping for another high temp in the morning! FX!

Luv & :hug:


----------



## srm0421

Mel- Yeah pretty regular, as far as I remember regular being since for almost 2 years (1 year non hormonal BCP and 1 year regular BCP). I am bloated, tired, bitchy and only thing different is a little clotty (Sorry TMI) but I think it just means my body is cleaning itself out good so I am not too worried about it. I hope you get a clear answer soon.


----------



## chocolatecat

Liyanna!! so lovely to hear from you - sorry MS is getting you bad. :( Hope you feel better today. looking forward to seeing your tiny belly!

Michelle - sorry about the spotting - I'm sure it's nothing, lots of people get the odd bit here and there (having done lots of searching about spotting!)

MT fingers crossed today the day!!

Well the witch got me :( It's still light flow, but certainly more then spotting. i wasn't going to test, but I know I would have obssessed all day trying to convince myself it was still just spotting. :bfn: as expected. I have no idea what to count as CD1 - but I'll guess today. Why not? I'm definitely going to see a doctor, I'll probably not get anywhere, but at least I can try!

Feeling pretty down, it's not been a big shock, more like a slow build up to a BFN, but I still had hope. 

Anyway, at least it looks like I won't be going to Boston till the 23rd March, so I should be home for ovulation next month, which makes me feel better. 

Hugs to you all xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:awww: Caroline sweetie hang in there, I'm sorry the :witch: found her way to you. Even if the doctor can't do much for you it always makes me feel a ton better to just go and talk to them. Atleast now I know what I have isn't harmful to baby, just hurts me :rofl: but I can suck it up....really hope its not for 2 more weeks though!! :hugs: to you babe!

Liyana you've never seen snow? Wow! Its so hard for me to imagine that having been around it my whole life. I'll gladly send some your way, looks like we have another storm the end of this week too :hissy: Come on spring and warm sunny weather I am awaiting!!!! I hope you start to feel better soon, your almost to 2nd tri!!! I can't wait to see your scan pics so we can "hopefully" guess the sex of your baby, your finding out right??

MT cant wait to see what your temp is today, this is nuts, there is no way your not pregnant, you just have to be, these are all very promising signs!!! I bet if you test today or tomorrow with a FRER you will get your bright shiny :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!! 

I'm still in pain but just took my first dose of Robitussin and praying for a miracle! [-o&lt;


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey Girls!:) How are we all?

Debs~YAY.....i went and saw your line...I"m hoping/wishing/praying that its your REAL BFP!:) Everything is crossed except when i gotta pee.....hehe.

Rhonda~you poor thing..all that snow...and here i was complaining of 8inches! Thankfully like you in about a month it will all be gone!!!YAY.
Can't believe you didnt get an antibotic.....i would have gotten one from my dr?

Lyiana~BELLY SHOT PLEASE!!!!! Sometimes its hard for us women to BELIEVE we've got a belly....lol. Can't wait for your twelve week scan. and of course if you have a boy i will send you my stuff as well! Got TONS of it.......:) BOY DUST to you! I need the girl please!!!!!

Mel.......Hunnie...I wrote my story that i know of in your other thread but i'll put it here. I have a friend from work who was having bad abdominal pains so went to see her doctor. Doctor asked if she could be pregnant? She said well i've taken about 20 tests and they are all negative. The doctor examined her and all .......and turns out she was 8/9 weeks pregnant!!!!! And now my dear.....she has a beautiful daughter.Ava Marie, who is 4weeks old!:) Don't give up! you know Tigerlady got a BFN at 15dpo but a BFP at 18dpo!!!!:) Your pregnant you have to be!!!!!!!

Michelle~never anwsered your ? before....but yes I have two children.....Owen whose 3nhalf, and Gavin....just turned one.:)
The spotting could be ovulation....have you gotten any positive opks or anything? If its light def could be O. Some women spot when they are going to ovulate b/c of the egg trying to get released. Fingers crossed and i say BD away! HUGS>

Sara....did clomid come yet? How is the witch treating you.??? Probly cruel i bet!

Well Girls i worked all day yesterday...it was a good day. But about 2hours after getting home i got a sudden headache that came out of nowhere!!! I tried tyenol, then lots of water, then a nap, then caffine.......NOTHING!!!!! So i finally fell asleep.........only to now waking up to the STUPID headache! It's terrible....it hurts so bad..:( Idk what i'm going to do all day with the boys.....
Owen is better !:) yay!


----------



## LadyBee

Thanks girls! I'm not sure what to think. I was feeling pretty sure until about 2 minutes ago. I just checked internally and I have the slightest tinge to my cm. I don't normally spot before AF since getting my hormones in check...but I do get tinged, yellowish, light brownish cm on my cervix. I might have that now. It was cd35 with my last chemical that I started AF, abruptly. I know it doesn't count, but I just took my temp and it was 99.2! I used to check my temps throughout the day and without fail when AF was on the way, it would go down gradually the day before AF. I'll probably have the thermometer in my mouth today every 2 hours!

Symptoms: Hunger. Really hungry only a short time after eating. VERY thirsty, but also slobbery :) Shooting (.)(.) pain. Dizziness/lightheaded when I get up from sitting.

That's it for today so far. I will keep everyone posted!

Caroline, I wrote in your new journal, but I'm so sorry that effing hag showed up so early and gave you so much spotting beforehand. I want to see progesterone results! :hug:


----------



## chocolatecat

Hey hon - I've still got hope for you - fingers crossed the bitch stays away from you. I'll give her a good talking to - see if that helps 

I'd love to hear about your natural hormone regulation - I've asked you on my journal, so it doesn't clutter up here, but is still in the open in case other people want to read it. Thanks! 
:hug:


----------



## LadyBee

Ok girls, I'm pretty sure this might be it for me. I just got a round of cramps that were quite ominous. I know, I know, it's not over 'til she shows, but I'm thinking she'll be here by tomorrow. :(


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe Mel.....I hope not....:( I had lots of cramps when i got my bfp......DONT gve up yet sweetie.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

and if I remember correctly didn't you almost start spotting days before your bfp too Gabby, I remember you freaking out a little cause you were checking your cervix and had some pink or red blood show up, then you got your bfp?? Am I right? If not my prego brain is in full force and I apologize!!! :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

:hugs: thanks girls! We'll see............................


----------



## DebsHopeful

srm0421 said:


> Debs- I saw your line dear. I am crossing everything including legs since AF is still here. Once she leaves though I will cross everything else and only cross legs in between sessions. :rofl:




Gabrielle said:


> Debs~YAY.....i went and saw your line...I"m hoping/wishing/praying that its your REAL BFP!:) Everything is crossed except when i gotta pee.....hehe.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Thanks girls!

Sorry you are having such a hard time with the witch Sara, I hope this is it for the next 9 months.

Gabby, oh no, headaches. I hate them, don't get them often but urggg. I hope they go away. Can your DH not give you a massage or go for some accupunture, I went when I was preggas and it really helped.

Rhonda, how annoying to go to the doctor and just come away with a prescription for saline ear drops and nose spray. I hope they work, if not do you have the number of a good Ear Nose and Throat Specialist (ENT)?
PS: I loved the snow pics if I forgot to mention it before :)

Jenna, how are things? Have you bought anything else?

Liyana, I will make a note of the 7th of March :yipee:

Lea, when is your next scan? Don't think you mentioned it yet.

Caroline sorry the witch got you but it is can't harm asking the doctors if they can give you some advice.

MT, sorry about the cramps but cramps can also be a good thing. Keep us posted.

I wasn't going to test today but in the car in the way home from work I got that urge, but of course the line is....not there. 
I will tell myself it is just because it isn't FMU and I am only 8DPO, but in all honesty I am freeking out a bit. What if it doesn't work and this isn't my month, then what? I have no plan B, I always have a plan B.

My DH wants me off the machine, have a lovely evening I will check in on you again tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe Debs.....sorry about the BFN!:( BUt i'm thinking of course 8dpo and not FMU.....sounds a great reason fora bfn not a BFP! Remember that you've done all you can sweetie and its in God's hands....surely he must know that you need/want to have a baby.....:) Praying for you. Hey....since you don't have a plan B this time....maybe theres a reason? eh

My headache is still hear.....and i'm stressing so its worse. I am bleeding...NOt spotting but actually bleeding, and my cramps are terrible. I've rang the docs(mines gone today) and nurse called and said she'd talk with the PA and call me back.....awaiting the call...

Rhonda....Guess your preggo brain has taken affect...haha...I didnt have spotting and had a clue i was preggers b/c of no spotting. The previous months i would check cervix and once i saw a spot of pink or brown......i KNEW i was out....:) Don't worry I have a preggo brain too! hehe.


----------



## Gabrielle

Okay i must be emtional atm....but all of a sudden i decided i WANT a new doctor!!!! grr i'm upset at mine b/c of the whole getting confused about scans and a few other things. I've had her with both kids and all and shes nice. But i HATE her nurses and her PA...and all of the other doctors that are in the same clinic as her...!!!!!!!! 

Can i change doctors this far into my pregnancy?


----------



## Gabrielle

I guess too b/c i called the ob triage nurse and told her whats going on and she acted like oh.....okay let me see what the pa wants to do.......like she didnt care at all!!!!:( its been about 30mins..and still no call back.....WTF? I'm bleeding and 13weeks...thats not normal...


----------



## Gabrielle

Okay I"m done moaning.....sorry just had a spurt of sadness there.:( Better now......Have a scan this afternoon.....Actually quite scared.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:hugs: for you Gabby maybe you are over doing it and should be resting more?? Just a guess. No you can change your doc whenever you want, if you really don't like this one don't stick with her just because, your going to be seeing a lot of her and she's going to be there with you through the birth of your child, you want to have a good relationship with this person and if your not happy than I say find someone you are happy with hun! I hope everything is ok!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks Rhonda...:) I do like her..but it seems like we don't get along like we use to? Not sure why? Shes a good doctor but maybe having a few off days? lol. I just dont care for anyone else and days like today when shes gone and i have problems and concerns i realy dont care for any other doctor.....idk why but they all seem sluggish about things and lazy.....

My scan is at 4:30....she said to call if i start getting light headed or anything. I was planning on working tomorrow but i doubt that will be the case.

How are you feeling Rhonda? hows the ear?


----------



## Honey84

hi all congrats on everyones pregs am jealous really lol,
wondering how do u know your ovulating and is there any way u think i could concieve a boy lol
I already have two beautiful girls but would love too have a son, plus was anyone on cerazette and if so how quickly did u concieve? oh and one other how long does sperm live in the body?

sorry for the milloins of questions just want lots of answers lol

cat xxx


----------



## LadyBee

Gabs you can definately change Drs! You don't have to stay with a Dr if you don't like the care you're getting! I am sorry you have to deal with a new problem :( I know everything will be fine though hun, PMA PMA!
Deb-I'm thinking it's too soon for your body to have it's own HCG yet, keep your hopes up, and I also thought that, you don't have a plan B for a reason! This is it for you hun!!

HONEY84-Hi! I have no idea how to concieve a boy or a girl...I've been trying for years!! :rofl: Sperm can live 3-5 days. You can tell when you're ovulating by many things, ovarian pain (middleschmerts), ovulation predictor kits, and by taking your temperature at the same time every morning after at least 3 hours of sleep, a temperature drop will indicate ovulation after a rise in temp for 2 consecutive days thereafter. Hope this helped a little. Go to fertilityfriend online and set up your chart for temping! 

Girls, my temperature is going crazy! 99.5!!! I feel hot flash-y and then get a wave of feeling like I'm going to get sick. I've had this before, but my temp is soooo high!


----------



## LadyBee

Gabs-I hope everything goes well! I'll be back to check up on you, you're an hour behind me right?


----------



## srm0421

Hello Honey- I know there are supposed to be ways out there to conceive a boy, Having an orgasm during sex before your partner is supposed to give better lubrication to the boy sperm to get where they need to be to fertilize but there is no def way. Girl sperm live longer than boy sperm though so having sex right at O is probably the only way. Good luck. 

Gabs- Dear, all of everything I have is crossing and I am praying that everything is ok. I do agree with Rhonda though maybe you just need to rest more. You are getting bigger so that means more pressure on the cervix. I hope everything goes well dear. Let us know ASAP. I switched drs while PG with Sebastian at 4 almost 5 months so it can be done. 

R-Hope you are feeling better dear. I am still so mad that the only thing you can do is suffer for possibly 2 weeks. Ear pain hurts so bad, i have TMJ (lock Jaw) so I get pain in my ear a lot for no reason and it lasts a long time. Poor dear, feel better soon :hug: P.S. love the snow but only to visit and look at, I do not like living in it. 

Debs- I too think that not using FMU at only 8 DPO is not likely to give you a positive even if you knew without a doubt you were PG. Hold on for a few more days. 

Caroline- So sorry the witch got you, I tried to take her for both you and Mel. I hope that talking to the drs gets you some where, the first step is always the hardest because you never know what you are doing. It can not hurt to ask so good luck dear. 

Mel- I pray pray pray that these cramps do not bring on AF. I can not believe you are not getting a positive test, those temps are way too good to not be a BFP. I pray we are all correct and a BFP is right around the corner.

Lea- looking forward to a picture.

Jai-Jai- where are you? How are things going? 

As for me, no clomid, the witch is getting ready to pack her bags and I need the clomid by tomorrow and it does not look like it is going to be here in time. That is ok, I will be fine and just hope I O on my own. FX for natural O gals.


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks everyone!! I'm praying its just the stupid previa I have giving me trouble!!!!!

Mel..........You just reminded me of something when i was awaiting my BFP...i kept temping and my temps were high as well! Plus i member being at work and saying gosh i keep getting hot flashes...lol but i thought i was out...and then a few days later i got my BFP!!!!!:) Gosh i know your preggers...if no blood tomorrow we will know you are!!!!!!!:)


----------



## Gabrielle

Sara......awe I hope af doesnt leave just yet......Don't you take clomid from day 3 to day 5....or is it the first five days? I hope it gets here?? Can you call and find out where it is!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## LadyBee

I love you ladies! :D


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe Mel....your so sweet! you have no idea how much I pray that you get a BFP following a healthy baby. I couldnt imagine going through what you have....and to have such a beautiful smile on your face and such a wonderful personality!:) You will make such a wonderful mother someday!!!..........SOON!


----------



## srm0421

We love you too Mel.

Gabs_ I wanted to take it on CD 3-7 but opted for CD 5-9. Which is tomorrow. I am dumb and did not pay for better shipping. I will be ok though if it does not show up by tomorrow (which I just checked and it is not at my post office yet).


----------



## Gabrielle

Okay now that I've calmed down and realized I'm probably bleeding due to the previa and being on my feet yesterday..............I really want to ask for a nub shot....but i will feel like a terrible mom asking about gender when i'm going in with a potential problem!!!!!! YA know......? It all is well according to the tech.....should i ask for a nub shot?


----------



## srm0421

Um I think that if the tech says that it is due to your previa then ask for a certain view, you do not have to totally explain but she might not get the best picture if you don't explain. I don't think you are a bad mom for wanting to know. I think they are going to put you on a form of bed rest after this though dear. The previa is not going to let you be too active.


----------



## Gabrielle

Well She's had me on pelvic rest and said that I shouldnt bleed.....so thats why i'm confused! Ahhh i'm hoping not bedrest! What about my children. Thanks sara....


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabby just play dumb and say something like I didn't get a photo of my baby at my last scan would you mind giving me a profile shot of her? I wouldn't say anything about the nub, just pray the profile shot shows it, most of them do. I agree with Sara I bet you'll be put back on bedrest for awhile. And I'm sure your bleeding because you were on your feet all day yesterday, take it easy hun. Your an hour behind me right? It's 2:51pm here right now.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh and Gabby...no more :sex:!! Didn't they say that and I think I remember you telling us on more than one occasion that your still having it! Try to control yourself woman! :rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

Haha.......yes mam...and we have twice...never bled after it though......werid! Last time was on sunday.....I promise no more!!!!! hehe.

Ummmmmm its probably the tech that i had last time.....lol so can't use that excuse...we'll see how it goes...HOPEFULLy get a profile shot! Thanks.

ANd yes its ummmmmmmm 219 right now.


----------



## chocolatecat

Any news from Gabby? I hope you're ok honey. good luck with the nub shot :hug: 

Mel - we love you too! I've got a great feeling about you this month - hot flushes seem like a great sign! Fx 

Sorry the drugs didn't arrive yet Sara - knowing your stubborness you'll feel great to ov on your own this month!!! 

Debs!!! 8dpo doesn't mean anything - it'll be grand - test at 10dpo!! At least you know the shot is out of your system now :)

xxx


----------



## srm0421

You said it caroline, my stubbornness will make me O and get a BFP all on my own and be left with these clomids going to waste. Somehow I am sure I would find someone to give them too :rofl: I will O on my own!! I WILL O ON MY OWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gabs- come on as soon as you are done and let us know what is going on.


----------



## Gabrielle

Well I'm back girls. Isn't worst case but not great news either. Baby is fine!! YAY!!!!!!

But My placenta previa is def total and has implanted on top of the cervix opening. Also they have found another problem.....my cervix is measuring extremly short. I have to go to the doctors tomorrow to discuss our plans. Don't know at this point if we have to put in a clerclage.

I've been put on modified bedrest.....i said i CANT do full bedrest so she agreed to modified.....

Not the greatest news but not the worst.

Here's some pics of my baby.

Also i did get a nub shot....so guess away.

Thanks girls for all you've done!:hug:
 



Attached Files:







Baby @ 13wks 001.jpg
File size: 80.7 KB
Views: 10









Baby @ 13wks.jpg
File size: 82.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## srm0421

I can not guess the sex since I have no idea about that stuff. So glad the baby is ok but sucks you will probably have to have a cerclage. Isn't that normal for incompetent cervix's?


----------



## LadyBee

Ladies! What a day!!!! I need to destress!!! My old couple I care for is really fading fast. I am not qualified to take care of them like this! -another story for another day-

Gab-Any news?? I guess it's only 6ish where you are-I'm thinking about you!! 
Sara-I think they'll still come soon enough!!! But you are stubborn enough to OV on your own! :D

Temp is still 99.3. This is crazy!


----------



## LadyBee

As I was posting that you posted...haha!
That is an incredible scan! I love it! Its not great, but it sounds like something you'll be able to handle though sweetheart! :hug:


----------



## msTwiggy

Gabby!! So sorry to hear abt your condition hun, hope you and your doc will manage the best for u and baby. and ooohhhh i love baby's pics!! ok i'm still an amateur at this nub thing. sara's the expert. if u ask me, i cant even see a nub. does that mean girl?? :happydance:

Ok ladies, as promised, here's my bump pic :blush:

Don't have any more to compare to, i think I should start taking pictures more often, hehehe.. and err.. please ignore my bony veiny fingers, :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







DSC01266.JPG
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LadyBee

Liyana! You are growing a beautiful bump! :) What's wrong with your fingers?? NOTHING!! 

I'm not a nub expert either :( I need to examine the pics again though...


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabby I'm so glad :baby: is ok hun...I really pray that this is your girl so you can be done having babies...i think your body is trying to tell you this is the last one, seems like your pregnancies get worse each time, I just want you healthy hun! :hugs: Oh and I'm sorry to say there is no nub in those pics :cry: 3 more weeks though right and you will find out anyway...not too much longer sweetie, at least you don't have to wait until 20 weeks to find out. Stay off your feet and get plenty of rest hun. :hugs:

Liyana!!! Your belly is so cute hun, I love it!!!

Sara sorry the clomid didn't come in sweetie, but i bet you've given your body the jump start it needed to finish on its own, I have faith that you'll "O" on your own, are you going to temp or use OPKs this month? I'm so excited for you this cycle, you deserve this sweetheart!!

Jenna where are you? I'm anxious to hear how your first day of work went...I miss you!!!


----------



## srm0421

Liyanna- I love your belly, it is growing very nicely, I have long fingers too and I think they are nice :rofl: 

R- Thank you dear, I do thing that the problems I had with the provera this time and the TMI clotty AF that something is getting back on track somehow, I might go pick up some OPKS but I am not too sure, I will def temp and keep an eye out for signs of impending O and get in plenty of :sex:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Love the bump Liyana.

On my way to work so running out the door just wanted to let you know that this mornings test was a :bfn: :cry:

Oh well I am only 9DPO, will test again on Saturday and pray that there is a line, at least I now know for sure the trigger shot is out of my system and any faint BFP will be the real deal.

Chat later, bye


----------



## srm0421

Debs- I was hoping that you would get a faint line of sorts this morning but as you said, at least you know the HCG is out of your system and any sign of a line from here on out will be a true line. Here is hoping for tomorrow dear. :hug:


----------



## chocolatecat

Gabby - I'm glad you two are ok, she's giving you a stressfull time though isn't she - it has to be a girl! Please get as much rest as you can and no more BD and days on your feet please xxx

Liyanna - your bump is lovely and your fingers are fine!! Silly! *long distance bump rub*

I didn't realise it was Jenna's first day yesterday - hope it went well. This is why I need the calandar!!! Can you all let me know dates to put in for the coming month, tests, ov dates, scans, birthdays, holidays?? Thanks!!

I'm sorry about your oldies Mel -:hug: i'll see if you've put the story on your journal xxx

Debs - shall I put you down for testing on sunday - or saturday?


----------



## LadyBee

Good morning! Yet another morning AF free! \\:D/ 

Caroline-By the way, I guess I'm not smart enough to use the Jelly belly calander, I've tried to register and sign in but something isn't working. I don't have a journal :D Jelly Belly is my journal...:rofl: I never started one because I kept getting discouraged, and honestly I didn't think I'd keep up with one! :) The old couple story isn't anything to talk about really, I just had a rough day because the lady was released from the hospital and she should really be in a home now, and she doesn't have family-at all! So I'm the one she's chosen to be her 'family' and I find it very stressful at times since I'm not a certified caretaker and yet she wants me to do things for her that I really should be certified or licensed to do! I'm just glad I'm going to my other job and not her today! :)
Jenna-yes, how was your first day??


----------



## Gabrielle

Girls.......there is a NUB!!!! lol and the nub theory is if its angled off the spine...its a BOY!!!.......my u/s tech made sure she got a pic of the nub to give to me and she says according to nub theory.....its a boy. I've posted on the ingender.com forum and all boy guesses! Even from CC the ultrasound tech pro!.....:( I'm alilttle sad but just so glad my little man is okay it there. We started talking boy names last night........i can't believe i'm having another boy...i swore this was a girl.

Yeah i have a doctors appt this afternoon to decided if we can wait and see what the cervix does...? I've never had cervix problems before so idk this is something new for me.

Mel~ HOW EXCITING!!!!!!!!! YOU ARE PREGGERS i KNOW IT>:)


----------



## Gabrielle

Wait Mel.........you should've tested today.....you tested on Tuesday correct?......ahhh now i just want you to CONFRIM this pregnancy some way!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## srm0421

Gabs I saw something that pointed upwards, is that what you are talking about? :rofl: I have no idea, I think it is confusing because of the way the picture is posted up and down not sideways. PSSST don't tell no one ok? I too think Mel is PG, have you seen her chart today? OMG if that is not a PG chart then I will take the charting online tutorial through FF and that's a promise. :rofl: 

Mel- So how are you today? Still having doubts, La de Da, i was not just talking about you, no way. :rofl: OK I was but all good stuff I promise. I really think your chart looks fantastic. When is AF due again? 

Caroline- I will update the calendar when I get more information.

No clomid will come today gals so this is an intervention on behalf of my ovaries. I need plenty of dust sent my way to inspire my ovaries to work on their own. They can do it, I have faith in them. So lets get this party started and do it to it!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Yes Sara.....that thingy that is by the butt putting upwards. Thats the NUB thing that everyone talks about..and since its angled so much its really looking boy! hehe.

I know Mel's chart is AWESOME>.....and her af was due ummmmmm like 3 or 4 days ago! SHe should test!!! :) 

Sorry clomid didn't arrive......praying that your ovaries do their job and you get a nice BFP!!! I can't wait to see what this cycles brings for you. Finally nice to be in with a chance eh?


----------



## srm0421

Oh it really is, I feel like a school girl waiting to start her first day of school in hopes of doing things right. Hopefully my ovaries do not act like I did in school and rebel again.:rofl: They better just be nerds and do what they are supposed to do. 

Jai-Jai- How was work?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabby I'm sorry hun but I still do not see it! Can you circle it for me? I've twisted and turned my head a gazillion times, lol

MT have you not tested yet??? Did you at least get a FRER? Your killing me here :rofl:

Sara sorry your clomid did not arrive on time, but maybe this is a sign from God, he knows you can do this without drugs and as your reward...a :bfp:!!!! :happydance:

Still no change with me, still feeling pain, its worse some days and not as bad others today its manageable but still very much there. I've changed my mind on the bedding...again :rofl: but I think this is the one!!! There are so many bright colors, endless possibilities! I'm trying to convince DH now. I wont be able to do what I wanted with the walls...anyone have a wall color suggestion, and not white, I don't do white :)
 



Attached Files:







butterfly garden.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 7









BG2.jpg
File size: 53.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## srm0421

R- I like that bedding too, I have no suggestions for walls since I suck at interior designing, maybe Mel can give you some ideas. I hope you are right and I at least O on my own so I am in this game of chance for reals for a change.


----------



## Gabrielle

Aww Rhonda...I like the bedding way more. Its more PINK and bright! The other stuff was more pastels correct? Your making me wayyyyyyyyyy jealous sweeite. But glad someone is getting the little girl they wanted.:)

I'm going to the store and I'm suppose to be on modiifed bedrest.......AHHHHHHH I just got us all ready mabye i will just let hubby go...i feel so helpless!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabby def make dh do it, you stay home and rest hun!!

MT - I'm not very chart savy but looking at yours I'm wondering...could maybe the reason you haven't gotten your :bfp: yet be that you ovulated later than you originally thought? Say on CD24?? Thus putting you at only 12 DPO today? Just a guess sweetie, I know nothing about temping but I'm driving myself nuts trying to figure out why you haven't gotten your + HPT yet, it just doesn't make sense, I'm sure your going more nuts than I though :rofl:


----------



## Nlytin

Hi Debs, my next scan is March 19th. I&#8217;m sorry you didn&#8217;t get your line. It is coming so don&#8217;t fret. It&#8217;s ok not to have a plan B. Sometimes not having one is when the best things happen.

Gabby, I&#8217;m glad it&#8217;s not the worst news and as long as you and your little man come out of this healthy that is all that matters. 

Liyana, love the belly!

Mel, you just have to be preggers!

Caroline just checked out the calendar. It&#8217;s great.

Rhonda, hope you start feeling better.

Still no belly shots that show I&#8217;m preggers just my fat stomach.


----------



## LadyBee

srm0421 said:


> Mel- So how are you today? Still having doubts, La de Da, i was not just talking about you, no way. :rofl: OK I was but all good stuff I promise. I really think your chart looks fantastic. When is AF due again?

:rofl: You're nuts! Oh and *ahem* AF was due on the 21st!~

I feel very positive, temp is staying high throughout the day, I'm getting lots of pulling sensations or pinches followed by AF type cramps that go away. I never get this pre AF, I just get cramps, nothing fancy like this! I have to get up at least 3 times in the middle of the night to pee and my (.)(.)s are getting bigger. ( :wohoo: ) My nips are darker, and I'm bloated! This is awesome! :rofl: I also get really hungry and then feel sick after I eat, I'm dying of thirst but I'm slobbery... :D I can't believe all these symptoms, and that's not even it! I have creamy cm and my cervix is still very very high, soft and very closed! :wohoo: 
(OK, I'll calm down now...) :rofl:


----------



## LadyBee

Girls I wish I could be on here longer!! AHHH!

I will test this weekend, I am hoping if I am preggers that the HCG will register in a couple more days. I am trying to be patient. DH won't allow me to get a blood test just yet (moreso because I haven't pushed the issue because I am scared sh**less of needles) he says I will know eventually(haha). V and I think that I might be one of those women who doesn't metabolize HCG well or at all. I think something is definately going on and I will let you lovely ladies know as soon as I test! Thank you for all your support!!! 
Rhonda, I am not sure what to think about that, I thought for sure since I had the pos OPK that I was going to OV within the next 48 hours from then. I had middleschmertz and all the other stuff that goes with OVing...maybe you're right, but how do I explain the pos OPK? I had that very sharp pain on 10dpo, so maybe that was something...who knows?!?


----------



## Gabrielle

Mel.......PLEASE HURRY UP AND GET A BFP! We already know youre preggers we just need confrimation!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR...and c'mon a friggin blood draw is not bad. They can use a butterfly needle and they don't hurt at all. What are you afraid of? the pain....or blood? what. lol your too funny. I use to be that way when i was like ummmmm 16...hehe. 
I disagree with Rhonda.....I don't you o'd late, you had a temp shift, postive opk, and O pain I'm pretty sure you o'd when you think. But I have to be honest I've had ALMOST positve opks....thought i o'd and then a week later took an opk and it was WAY DARKER! ......but dont think thats the case for you.

You got any opks........go POAS!:) hehe.....i'm trouble i know.


----------



## Gabrielle

Okay I guess you could've o'd then......but lets hope not!:)


----------



## Jai_Jai

wow i go away for 2 days and an entire trilogy of novels have been written!!!

Debs - sorry u have not got ur line this am but i know it will be there in a couple of days i can feel it in me waters!!

Rhonda - I love love love that bedding and uu have to get the butterfly rug too its lush!! I think u should do the walls like a pastel pink and maybe get a border similar or the same to the bedding!?!

Gabs - sorry about ur poorly lady bits :( its not fair :hissy: and i cant see very well in ur pics but i am rubbish with scan pics anyway!! :rofl: I hope it all goes well and sorts itself out, and this has to be ur girl as i dont want u to get preg again later on if this is what happens :sad2:

Sara - sorry clomid not arrived but it sure will not stop u ov'ing my dear!!! :D

Sarah - where are u?? hope ur ok!

Mel - i am sure u r preggers too hehehe i cant wait to see a :bfp: it seems ages since we last celebrated one!

Caroline - hope ur feeling ok, have u seeb a dr yet? will add to the calander soon promise!!

Liyana - love the bump its beautiful, and lovely elegant hands!!! cant wait for ur next bump pic :D

Lea - glad ur doing better and I am sure ur not jst belly and its ur little pudah :D when is ur scan again? :doh:

Ash - glad u popped in and hope ur not taking on too much by still working ur other job with ur promo on top!!

Michelle - whats up with ur jiggyometer then? when does the :sex: start?

Sorry I am soooo busy now :'( I have a job and cant get online and with uni as well I am working about 50hrs a week so i wont be such a frequent visitor :cry: 
Anyway My job is going really well and I love it, I had to buy a new car on my credit card yday as mine is dead as a dodo :( but i love it and its sooo comfy :D getting good grades at Uni so I am dead happy :D I have an eye infection though which is irritating me hugely!!! apart from that all ok!! Had weird dream that I gave birth last night at 14 weeks but bubs was the size of a norm baby....i could feel the tugging of placenta after it was odd then i discovered it was a boy and my ex bought me a mcdonalds in cos i would be hungry!?!? it didnt hurt one bit though it was very quick and unlike any labour :rofl: i gave birth to a boy!!! my 2nd boy dream!!! its a boy eh!!?! getting biger and boobs are big now!!! shirts are popping open :rofl: anyway my darlings a love you all and miss u all immense amounts!! espesh u Rhonda!! :cry: :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Awww I miss you tons too Jenna :cry: I'm so happy your loving your new job though, that's wonderful! When you do settle in a bit let me know when you have some free time so we can catch up, do you work weekends too?? Lots and Lots of :hugs: & :kiss: XOXO


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Meli Tia said:


> srm0421 said:
> 
> 
> Mel- So how are you today? Still having doubts, La de Da, i was not just talking about you, no way. :rofl: OK I was but all good stuff I promise. I really think your chart looks fantastic. When is AF due again?
> 
> :rofl: You're nuts! Oh and *ahem* AF was due on the 21st!~
> 
> I feel very positive, temp is staying high throughout the day, I'm getting lots of pulling sensations or pinches followed by AF type cramps that go away. I never get this pre AF, I just get cramps, nothing fancy like this! I have to get up at least 3 times in the middle of the night to pee and my (.)(.)s are getting bigger. ( :wohoo: ) My nips are darker, and I'm bloated! This is awesome! :rofl: I also get really hungry and then feel sick after I eat, I'm dying of thirst but I'm slobbery... :D I can't believe all these symptoms, and that's not even it! I have creamy cm and my cervix is still very very high, soft and very closed! :wohoo:
> (OK, I'll calm down now...) :rofl:Click to expand...


OMG YAY!! I am just waitin to see a BFP announcemnt! Get a FRE or a digi? Im dyin to know!! HAH!! :hug:


----------



## MissmyAngel08

msTwiggy said:


> Gabby!! So sorry to hear abt your condition hun, hope you and your doc will manage the best for u and baby. and ooohhhh i love baby's pics!! ok i'm still an amateur at this nub thing. sara's the expert. if u ask me, i cant even see a nub. does that mean girl?? :happydance:
> 
> Ok ladies, as promised, here's my bump pic :blush:
> 
> Don't have any more to compare to, i think I should start taking pictures more often, hehehe.. and err.. please ignore my bony veiny fingers, :rofl:

Such a cute belly picture!


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Jenna i am so glad that your job is goin well.. Everyone sorry if im missin some replies work been nuts this week! I work as a mentor for a cal center and got 20 new ppl this week so been busy! As far as my cycle i had some blood tinged CM on days 9 and 10 was wierd.. Cervix is Medium and open i think its open because of my LEEP surgery i had last month? Still Neg OPK.. will start testin tomorrow on OPK's.. And BD every other night.. Hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## srm0421

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 
Can anyone guess why I would be so happy?


----------



## srm0421

That's right my clomid just came in the mail today, I am so excited, My husband said "see Mrs Negativity I told you it would come in time" :rofl: OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG I can not breath


----------



## MissmyAngel08

srm0421 said:


> That's right my clomid just came in the mail today, I am so excited, My husband said "see Mrs Negativity I told you it would come in time" :rofl: OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG I can not breath

Wooooooo Hoooooooo! great news! Let the Bfp boom begin!


----------



## srm0421

Sorry Jai-Jai I was too excited to even read your post first.


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: your clomid is here :yipee: this is your month go :spermy: go get that fat juicy egg!!! :yipee:

:dust:


----------



## srm0421

Thanks for the enthusiasm, Glad your job is going good, sorry your car took a crap.


----------



## LadyBee

YAY! SARA'S GOT HER CLOMID!!! :yipee: :wohoo:

Jenna- So happy you're back! I haven't even gotten to read your whole post yet either.....gotta do that! :rofl:


----------



## LadyBee

Pooo! I'm sorry about being so busy and the car, AND the eye infection! That's not good! Keep up all the good work in uni Jenna!! :hug:


----------



## LadyBee

R-I love the bedding! My mom used to call me (and actually still does) Ladybug. My opinion on the walls is Green! I think it would really set everything off. If you don't think you can do the green then light blue, blue for a girls room you may ask??? The turtle has blue in it, I think it would be lovely on the walls (but the green on the stems of the sunflowers is my absolute first choice!). That's my input :D :hug: I love it though! I have my colors and everything already picked out for when I get to set up a nursery, either boy or girl (because I'm NOT GOING TO FIND OUT UNTIL BIRTH!!!).


----------



## msTwiggy

MT!!!!!! WILL YOU PEE ON A STICK ALREADY?!!?!? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: wow, you're not going to find out until birth? hahah, wow, you're strong willed, look at the rest of us guessing like mad and wanting to know a.s.a.p. teeheehee

Jenna - Hope your eye infection clears up soon and uuuu!! baby boy dreams!!

Sara - \\:D/ yayy!! The Clomid's here!!! Gooooo spermy!! Catch that eggy!!

Rhonda - I on the other hand loved the green, pink, and white bedding you showed earlier (forgot at which post), the one with the flowers. :D But that's just me, i won't even have space for a nursery, hence baby will be in my boring white walled room.. heheh.. oohh.. here's an idea. a friend of mine painted her baby girl's nursery lilac and had pretty little flowers and butterflies in pastel colours to decorate the wall :)

Gabby - :dohh: I can't see it either! Rhonda's right, can you put a circle around it so that us clueless ladies can actually share the insight? 

Lea - take your time hun, someday we're gonna get to see that wonderful belly pic of yours :D

Caroline - how you doin' luv? All right on your side?

I've been super busy with work while tryingg to juggle MS, and it's taken quite a toll on me. Have to force myself to stay focused at work when in fact i'm actually so so tired. DH has been travelling a lot for work, so I miss him loads. Other than that, the only thing that keeps me going is my upcoming scan on the 7th (I just can't wait!), and checking up on my Jelly Bellies :hugs:. 

Oohhh.. a piece of good news, I have a voice-over job for an advertisement next week, so that's a lil bit of extra pocket money that'll go straight to my baby Dot's spending bank, heehehhehe


----------



## srm0421

Wow a voice over job is cool, have fun. Sorry your DH has been away but just think, now you miss him and can love on him even more so when he gets back. Looking forward to your scan. 

Mel- You really won't find out until the birth? Wow that is some will power you have. Good luck and don't post any nub shots or we might try to guess. :rofl:


----------



## chocolatecat

wow!!! heaps happening and all good! I like that!

Wohooop! Clomid - so excited to hear how you get on with it. I sooo want to get some (because I want twins and a baby, like, last week!) But will resist as I don't have an excuse (yet!) I know this is your month. 

Mel - looking good. Amazing restraint! Looking forward to your POAS results!

Liyana - congrats on the voice over, sorry MS is sucking, only another week and a bit till 3rd tri! Hugs to you xxx

Jenna - glad the job is going well. Woo hoo. Boy! kick ass!

Michelle, sorry work is mad. Hope it calms down soon xx

Gabby - it's nubless to me too - sorry

Love the bedding - I think pale green to go with it on the walls. I also have lots of plans for the nursery - I want to paint a noah's ark or jungle scene. I was at my friends last night looking at her baby catalogue - this place has the most awesome designs for kid's rooms (not that cheap though) - but going to steal ideas to make my own!!

https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/matern...ategoryId=2823&&Path=2823/2888&&ChmCatId=2888


I'm ok, my period has been really light and no cramps, so I was thinking yeay - B6 helps. Then in the night I was dreaming about buying paracetamol in the supermarket and woke up with the worst cramps ever! Really horrible. I had to get my microwaveable polar bear and scald my tummy to hide the pain :( I'm a lot better this morning though. My period is still light, so I think it's going to hang around for a few more days :(

Bah!


----------



## chocolatecat

Oo, and here's possible voucher code for that website:

£15 Discount from Vertbaudet when you spend £20 or more plus Receive a Free Gift (Free gift is kids little DJ set)

Code: 2762


----------



## chocolatecat

:wohoo:

Ok, ok - being naughty and posting for no reason. Wooo hooo - 2000 posts on the JB thread. God we like to talk!!!


:wine: for me! :bunny: We'll all have a dance
:cake: For you PG and TWW ladies


----------



## Jai_Jai

:yipee: 2000 posts :yipee:


----------



## LadyBee

I know, it's not tons lower, but it's the beginning of the end, I'm sure.
I have tinged cm this morning too. :sad2: I DID NOT TEST THIS MORNING BECAUSE OF THIS. I think this is it, this sucks. 18 dpo is the longest you can go if you've OV'd, so I've heard....so that would be just about right, _IF_ this is the end.

And this would explain why I couldn't get a pos test. :cry:


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe Mel Sweetie Don't give up just yet. What color was the cm? is it usually tinged right before af? How long after your temp dip will af show if that is the case? Are your AF cramps here???

I'm not too worried yet I think your still preggers that wasnt a drop really that much at all.......PLEASE keep us posted all day!!!!!


----------



## LadyBee

This temp drop is significant enough, I expect AF to show today sometime. I've had cramps on and off for 4 days now, but they had pulling/pinching sensations before them and was of course hoping that meant something. Last time this happened AF started full force in about 2 hours!
I just went to the potty and had light spotting! :sad2:


----------



## Gabrielle

Okay Ladies who don't see the ANGLED nub.....lol I've circled it in pink.

The reason they say boy is because its pointing up so much.

Read this and look at these nubs.....you'll all agree its a boy!

https://baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html
 



Attached Files:







Baby @ 13wks.jpg
File size: 82.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Gabrielle

Mel......Sweeite it this is the witch I'm SO SO SORRY!.:( I really thought this was it. Your spotting now? like when you wipe?? Maybe you did o later on cd 24 then? That would make you 13dpo correct?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:yipee: Sara :yipee: yay hun your clomid came right now time, how exciting!!!! So explain to me how this works because I know nothing about clomid...you take it for a few days and it makes your body ovulate? Do you know exactly when you will ovulate then? So excited for you hun!!!!! :happydance:

Thanks everyone for the wall color suggestions, I was thinking a green too but I'm painting Brayden's room a keylime green and its right across the hall from the nursery...I'm very artsy so was thinking of painting the walls a lighter color and doing hand painted butterflies around the room...maybe a pale yellow, or something...thanks for the website Caroline, I check it out and they do have lots of cute stuff but its a UK site so I doubt I could order anything from it, being from the US :shrug:

MT your cycle seems so long and promising, don't loose hope until the :witch: shows her ugly face ok hun, PMA!!!! And Gabby was right your temp didn't drop all that much!

Liyana I hope you start to feel better soon, you should, your almost in the 2nd tri hun :hugs:

So I am buying that bedding set this weekend, so I don't change my mind again, I don't think I will as I really love this one!! My mom even offered to pay $75 towards it, I was shocked as she's all against store boughten bedding, she's a quilter herself and usually makes everything but I guess she's too busy now or something?? Anyways its all good...she also said she's buying me other stuff but its going to be a surprise, which scares me some cause she doesn't even know what I need...mothers! :dohh: Lots to do this weekend, taping off trim, sanding, priming and painting our future bedroom...oh and the snow removal off our room....poor DH isn't going to be able to sit down once! Plus he has school work on top of that. I'll help with what I can but I'm not painting!

:happydance: for 2000 posts! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabby I did see that but thought that can't be the nub as its coming from the wrong direction on the body, if you look back at my nub you'll see what I mean, and isn't that part of her leg (I'm not going to jinx you and say boy yet, as I don't feel this is a proper nub shot as baby is upside down, which throws the whole theory out the window). FX tightly that this is still your girl hun!! :hugs:

Oh no MT!!! Hun I hope this is not it for you babe :sad2:


----------



## LadyBee

When I wiped, yes. Cervix is so high I can't reach it to check (it's SO unreliable!!!). This is it, cramping hasn't started but it will be here soon I'm sure. 
I swear this is/was a chemical pregnancy. I know when I OVd! I had a pos OPK, then a neg OPK-look at my chart. I didn't ov after that, I'm sure of it. I didn't get a pos test with my last chemical, but I had almost all of the same things, except this time I had more promising 'symptoms'. I'm just not looking forward to the pain of AF after a chemical (for me it was night and day between a regular AF and chemical AF).


----------



## Gabrielle

Well the u/s tech said looks boy according to this theory. I just figured she got it all right b/c she tried sooooooo hard to get this picture....after reading all the info i sent her. Even Charliecats on ingender says with it upside its still a good boy nubshot. I guess only time will tell!:) Takes babe for not jinxing me.:)

You have your nub shot somewhere i could take a peak?

You've got such an busy but exciting weekend...gosh that baby will be here before we know it!!:)

My hubby stayed home today......I love when we have a three day weekend!:) I of course am still letting him sleep right now.:)


----------



## Gabrielle

Mel.........personal question.....did you and hubby BD recently? Because that could make you spot???!! Sorry I'm just trying to keep our PMA for you! Oh honey..I hope its not a chemical...I wish they could figure out why women have those.


----------



## LadyBee

Yeah, BD'd the night before last, but I really doubt that made this happen, I didn't actually let him go in all the way :blush: Either way.....I'll know in a few hours. :sad2:


----------



## Gabrielle

Well I will keep everything crossed for you and keep praying that darn witch stays away! Good luck babe!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

sure hun here is my 12 week scan pic.
 



Attached Files:







11w5d.jpg
File size: 85 KB
Views: 7


----------



## srm0421

Mel- I really hope the spotting stops for you dear, as long as it does not get full blown you could be PG, a lot of people spot while PG and while it is scary it is simi normal. FX for you dear.

Gabs- Yeah that is the little thing I saw on the picture, I really hope everyone on integender is wrong and it is a girl.

R- I am glad you are buying the bedding soon and good luck with the surprises from your mom, Honeys mom got us an awful outfit for Sebastian, it was cute but very girly so I said, "thanks" and packed it away until it did not fit him any more. :rofl: Clomid will make me ovulate 5-10 days after the last pill but it can cause hostile CM in some woman and make it harder for the sperm but I plan on finding some sperm friendly lube just in case.


Clomid is going ok, I took the first pill yesterday at 3 something but felt sick to my stomach at 11 at night, I doubt the pill would make me feel sick 8 hours later, I think it was the whole bag of skittles I ate :rofl:


----------



## LadyBee

Thanks ladies. I studied the nub thing and I finally get it! :rofl:

I was feeling quite down earlier. I haven't had any more spotting externally (like when I wipe). I had a sharp pain about a half an hour ago and I don't get things like that with AF. I still have the 'symptoms' I just posted yesterday. My temp is pretty consistant, 98.7 which isn't terribly low comparitively. I'll keep PMA :D

When I check my cervix, it's still super high and feels like it has the last week+. If no AF and high temp tomorrow, I promise I'll test in the morning! :hug: everyone, thank you so much, I need all the prayers I can get for this! I need this to be it, I've cried tears of sadness one time too many! It's time for tears of joy!!! :D


----------



## LadyBee

Sara, hope the clomid is nice to you-PLEASE GET PRESEED! I really believe in it!!!


----------



## Nlytin

Gabby, Great information in that link! When I go for my scan on the 19th I will ask the tech for a nub shot. What fun!

Sara, glad your clomid arrived. FX crossed for you this go around!

Jenna, good news about the job, school and car. Glad everything is going well.

Mel, don't give up until AF comes.

Well going to buy a bellaband this weekend for my pants. Trying to hold off on the maternity clothes (at least jeans and pants) for awhile longer.


----------



## srm0421

Thanks gals, I hope I do not have too many side effects but right now I do not care about them. As for preseed, I do not have a chance to buy preseed offline but I will be looking for a baby friendly lube.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Fx for you Mel u will be in my prayers!! 

Sara - hope this will all work out for u!! how come u cant order preseed off the internet??

Lea - good idea about the band, i wanna get one so i can wear more than just a handful of the same old stuff!!

FYI - I have dectivated my facebook account so dont panic if i go awol and then cant find that, its cos its got i am preg all over it, and the girl i work closely with knows all my friends and DF so I need to keep my preggo as quiet as poss for the interim!! 

Rhonda/Gabs - I will discuss our communication issues 1-1 bt perhaps private chat on the chat room!!

:hugs: to all u loverrrrly ladies!!


----------



## LadyBee

It's over.


----------



## MissmyAngel08

:hug: Im so very sorry hon


----------



## chocolatecat

:hug:


Oh darling - I'm truly sorry. And I'm sorry we got your hopes up so much. If you need to rant/cry with us, we're here for you. 

I think you and me are going to end up with Christmas babies...

xxxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

awwwwwwwwww Mel I am sooo sorry and sorry for getting yor hopes up too :blush:

but wow an Xmas baby!! what a wonerful pressie :yipee:

*here for u* I know how heartbreaking it is when she lands, i remember it well :hugs:


----------



## chocolatecat

Oh no! I don't want a Christmas baby!!! Birthdays at Christmas suck...but hell, I'm not fussy! If that's when she wants to arrive in the world so be it!

You and me Mel are going to be breast feeding on Christmas day - promise!


----------



## Jai_Jai

mel might not wanna breatfeed!? :blush:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls,

Internet connection has been rushish all week, seems to have improved a little bit this afternoon.

:yipee: :dance: Sara, your clomid arrived :hugs: I am so happy for you. If you started taking it yesterday was that CD5 or CD6? I am sure it won't matter that much since your cycles are longer rather than shorter.

Rhonda, I love this choice of bedding and light yellow walls will look so sunny and fresh. Sounds like you have a very busy weekend ahead of you. 

Gabby I copied Rhonda's picture of her little girl and put it side by side next to my little boy so you can see the difference. 
Also Lea and Liyana, you might want to take a look at the position the baby is lying in, a perfect 180% angle (looking at the baby exactly side on whilst it is on it's back)
I hope you get a girl but I know if you get another little boy you will love and spoilt it all the same.

MT, I am so sorry she got you. Wow, we were all so convienced this was your month but it would seem your body is figuring out how the whole thing works and hopefully this next month will bring you your sticky bean.

Sarah, where are you? I hope school is going well.

Jenna, so glad you are enjoying your new job and car, if you have a little boy, just know he will always love his mummy.

Liyana I just loved your belly shot and can't wait to guess your scan on the 7th March. 

Lea, you are just after Liyana with your scan picture, 17th March. Excellent. When you are ready I look forward to giving your tummy a virtual rub :rofl:

As for me, another BFN today :cry:, I am 11DPO so perhaps it is too soon but I don't really have any symptoms but I suppose I didn't have any last time around, not until about 6/7 weeks so I still have my fingers crossed but if this isn't my month, then I think I will take next month off, it is just getting far too much to contend with.

Hope you are all having an awesome weekend, I am off to go and see one of my friends who's baby was born on Christmas eve. If I don't get to have my own at least I get to spend time with someone elses :)
 



Attached Files:







rhondas girl and debbies boys scan compared.JPG
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DebsHopeful

This is how I understand Clomid:

Clomid is used to stimulate your follicles which it is most commonly prescribed from CD5-CD9, since typically CD1-CD5 is when the witch is there and your body is shedding the old lining 
(not all of it, just the top layer, a D&C clears it almost completely and this takes a while to build back up again that is why my IUI in November didn't stick because the lining was too thin). 

Then your body starts shifting to the next phase where the follicles start to grow. 
Clomid stimultes more than one follicle to grow which is why there is an increased chance of multiple pregnancies. 
Women then typically ovulate any where between CD12-CD15 but it is not a garuantee in the case of PCOS but in Sara's case it will be :)

Then the tww where you just sit back and hope that everything else that matters is right, like having EWCM. 
Clomid can be none to dry you out a bit so taking extra vitamin C, especially in the form of a fresh grape fruit a day is good to help combat this.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

good morning girls!! :hugs:

MT sweetie I'm so sorry hun, I still can not believe she showed up after all those signs, and such a long cycle, maybe you had another chemical?? I know your body can be mean sometimes and play nasty tricks on you...we've all been there hun. Just know I am here if you need to vent at all. Lots of :hugs: for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Debs thanks for posting our pics side by side and pointing to the nubs!! Hope that will help the girls some. I can't help but laugh at you Gabby, your turning into quite the nub obsessor :rofl: all over bnb and now on ingender. Love it!! I was this way for weeks too trying to figure mine out...its fun isn't it :D My step mom is an u/s tech and she had never heard of this theory either, it just blows my mind that so many u/s tech don't even know about this!!

Jenna I miss you!! Should we got back to old school e-mail then? Hope you'll be back on facebook soon sweetie. :hugs:

Girls I did it! I broke down and bought that bedding set online last night, I can't wait for it to arrive so I can buy things for her room to match. There's no changing my mind now! I'm so excited, and the sun is out today and i see blue sky, going to be a lovely day, calm before the storm they say, 2 snow storms back to back, one small one tomorrow and a big one all day Monday into Tuesday, not looking forward to that one!! But for now I'll enjoy today :D


----------



## MissmyAngel08

chocolatecat said:


> Oh no! I don't want a Christmas baby!!! Birthdays at Christmas suck...but hell, I'm not fussy! If that's when she wants to arrive in the world so be it!
> 
> You and me Mel are going to be breast feeding on Christmas day - promise!

Me either.. Dec is a bad month for me i lost our baby in dec so ill be freakin that month if i were preggers.. But i am sorry Mel that we got ur hopes up :( We shouldnt have done that just in case AF did arrive :hug: we love u sweetie


----------



## MissmyAngel08

chocolatecat said:


> Oh no! I don't want a Christmas baby!!! Birthdays at Christmas suck...but hell, I'm not fussy! If that's when she wants to arrive in the world so be it!
> 
> You and me Mel are going to be breast feeding on Christmas day - promise!

Me too!! What a good xmas present! But idk i dont even know if/whem im gonna O ugh


----------



## LadyBee

Jai_Jai said:


> mel might not wanna breatfeed!? :blush:

Oh, I'd love to.

Thanks girls. I think it was a chemical. :sad2: 

You know the icing on the cake? I have to go to a baby shower this evening. :sad2:

Caroline-You're so sweet hun. We'll get our babies soon!
Deb-I'm holding out hope for you! It's YOUR month!

I am going to hibernate for a bit........
:hug:


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Meli Tia said:


> Jai_Jai said:
> 
> 
> mel might not wanna breatfeed!? :blush:
> 
> Oh, I'd love to.
> 
> Thanks girls. I think it was a chemical. :sad2:
> 
> You know the icing on the cake? I have to go to a baby shower this evening. :sad2:
> 
> Caroline-You're so sweet hun. We'll get our babies soon!
> Deb-I'm holding out hope for you! It's YOUR month!
> 
> I am going to hibernate for a bit........
> :hug:Click to expand...

Baby showers suck when ur ttc.. I dont think i would go to one anytime soon id give a gift but wouldnt wanna go does that sound mean? lol Here to hopin we all get our BFP's and have dec babies!


----------



## LadyBee

Michelle, I hope TTC is short for you. I can't imagine what you've been through :hugs:


----------



## srm0421

Mel- I am so sorry that I to got your hopes up. I swear it was not to hurt you. If you think this was a chemical too, write down the dates of the last one and this one. (P.S. V had two chemicals before she got a sticky) just so that you have them for when you see the drs next. :hug: so sorry you have a baby shower, good luck.

Debs- thanks so much for the grapefruit info (do you think grapefruit juice would work too?) I really hope you get a BFP tomorrow or the next day depending on when you are going to test.

Jai-Jai- Thanks for letting us know about the facebook so I did not freak out :rofl: I am not ordering anything off the internet for awhile because of the whole clomid fiasco so I will look for a sperm friendly lubricant and see if it looks ok. 

R- glad you bought the bedding now don't change your mind. I went to help my friend pick up her daughters bed last night and I picked out the bedding I want if I have a girl and then just so I do not jinx myself and not get a girl, I picked out the cutes bedding for a little boy too so I know what I want either way. :rofl: I can not find a picture of the girls bedding but here is the boys.
 



Attached Files:







Lambs & Ivy Rock 'N Roll bedding 1.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LadyBee

Ladies, you all aren't to blame for getting my hopes up. They were up, because of everything that was happening. I know it was a chemical, and I will keep both dates. I didn't test with the first one until AF was late and by then I feel the HCG was gone and with this one, I had 'evap' lines that showed up after the timeframe allowed for clear results. I had a strong evap on 12 dpo, and a very faint evap on 13 dpo. I'll post a pic to show you. They both had color and were absolutely not gray. I just didn't get excited one way or the other because it took 30 minutes for them to show up. But I couldn't even get an evap on 14 dpo. So, it is what it is. But please, none of you are responsible for getting my hopes up, you have all been uber supportive and I love you!
:hug:
 



Attached Files:







evapORbfp2.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 4









EvapORbfp.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## msTwiggy

MT - aww... sorry the :witch: got you hun. it's ok, we're your cheerleaders for the next cycle as well!! :hugs: oh speaking of V, last time she got a chemical, she ate tonnes of pineapple. So i'll share with you and Michelle what I previously shared with the other Jelly Bellies before you two joined. Caroline, I'm not sure if you were already on board, but if you weren't, then this tip is for you as well.

When TTC, here are a list of foods that you MUST avoid :
1. Pineapple - big NO NO, locals here eat pineapple to induce AF, hence why we should avoid it
2. Pennywort - it helps people with arthiritis and used to help cleanse and purify the blood, but we really don't want any clearing out when we're hoping to keep things in!
3. Anything fermented or pickled 

OK, can't remember anymore, but those up there are the important ones. I should look back for my previous post.

Owh, and for pregnant ladies, avoid Jackfruit at all costs because it makes you gaaasssyyyyy...


----------



## chocolatecat

Aw Mel :hug: - you're a honey and born to be a Mum. It'll happen for us soon.
Although I'm thinking March is going to be Sara and Michelle's month. It'll be nice to be cheerleaders for them. I'm going to keep it low key/fairly low tech I think - partly because if I get PG in March or April there's a chance of a Christmas baby - I'm on the 21st of Dec and I hate it! But hey if beanies surprise us - then that's fine.

Debs honey - how you doing today? 

Sara has AF cleared off? LOVE the bedding - it's amazing! Hoping for a boy for you! 

wooo - glad you bought your bedding Rhonda it's so cute! I'm surprised there isnt a version of that website in the US - it's french so I thought it'd be international!

Liyanna - thanks for sharing that info again, I think it was one of my first conversations on here! There's not much jackfruit around in the UK so not a problem for Jenna I don't think! 

Had a great night out down town last night. Had a few drinkies! met some friends who are adopting after failed IVF (lost both at 6 weeks). Puts lots of things in perspective. 
Had a great night out dancing. My sis came too, but was worrying about her little girl who was a bit poorly, and moaning she doesn't get to to do it much. I'm going to make the most of being childless for now I think! Plus we're a long way off adopting. I hate to use other people's lives to make me feel better - but when the bitch is still with you you have to do what you can don't you!!! 

:hug: xxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Good Morning!!

Sara that bedding is so cute, I love brown and blue together, but I am still praying you get your little girl!!!! Has af left you yet? Almost time to start :sex: like mad, fx that this is your month sweetie you so deserve it!!!

Debs have you tested yet today? I can't wait for your bfp!!!

For all you girls worried about a December baby, I first got pregnant back in 2005, my due date was my birthday, I was so excited, but then I lost the baby at 7 weeks. It killed me inside, one of my good friends also got pregnant the same time and was due only 2 days before me, well she had her baby and I didn't to this day whenever I see her little boy I am reminded I would have had one that same age...I know its tough. DH and I had a rought time for a few months after that, by the time we wanted to start trying again, as it wasn't right away I was a mess!! It took us a few months to get preg and we knew we might have a Dec baby but when you want one so bad you don't want to wait just because it might have a birthday near Christmas. So we ended up getting pregnant and my due date....Christmas day!! Or course he was late and didn't get here till Jan. 2nd but he's still only a week from Christmas. I think yeah his birthday may be close to Christmas but I am soooo thankful that I have my little boy and to think if I had waited a month or so to avoid that holiday he wouldn't be in my life and I just can't imagine my life without him, he's so special.


----------



## MissmyAngel08

msTwiggy said:


> MT - aww... sorry the :witch: got you hun. it's ok, we're your cheerleaders for the next cycle as well!! :hugs: oh speaking of V, last time she got a chemical, she ate tonnes of pineapple. So i'll share with you and Michelle what I previously shared with the other Jelly Bellies before you two joined. Caroline, I'm not sure if you were already on board, but if you weren't, then this tip is for you as well.
> 
> When TTC, here are a list of foods that you MUST avoid :
> 1. Pineapple - big NO NO, locals here eat pineapple to induce AF, hence why we should avoid it
> 2. Pennywort - it helps people with arthiritis and used to help cleanse and purify the blood, but we really don't want any clearing out when we're hoping to keep things in!
> 3. Anything fermented or pickled
> 
> OK, can't remember anymore, but those up there are the important ones. I should look back for my previous post.
> 
> Owh, and for pregnant ladies, avoid Jackfruit at all costs because it makes you gaaasssyyyyy...


I know what Pineapple is never eat it really.. But the other stuff i have NO clue wtf it is LOL... Thanks for the headsup :) There is still NO sign of O and im CD 14 GRR


----------



## MissmyAngel08

chocolatecat said:


> Aw Mel :hug: - you're a honey and born to be a Mum. It'll happen for us soon.
> Although I'm thinking March is going to be Sara and Michelle's month. It'll be nice to be cheerleaders for them. I'm going to keep it low key/fairly low tech I think - partly because if I get PG in March or April there's a chance of a Christmas baby - I'm on the 21st of Dec and I hate it! But hey if beanies surprise us - then that's fine.
> 
> Debs honey - how you doing today?
> 
> Sara has AF cleared off? LOVE the bedding - it's amazing! Hoping for a boy for you!
> 
> wooo - glad you bought your bedding Rhonda it's so cute! I'm surprised there isnt a version of that website in the US - it's french so I thought it'd be international!
> 
> Liyanna - thanks for sharing that info again, I think it was one of my first conversations on here! There's not much jackfruit around in the UK so not a problem for Jenna I don't think!
> 
> Had a great night out down town last night. Had a few drinkies! met some friends who are adopting after failed IVF (lost both at 6 weeks). Puts lots of things in perspective.
> Had a great night out dancing. My sis came too, but was worrying about her little girl who was a bit poorly, and moaning she doesn't get to to do it much. I'm going to make the most of being childless for now I think! Plus we're a long way off adopting. I hate to use other people's lives to make me feel better - but when the bitch is still with you you have to do what you can don't you!!!
> 
> :hug: xxx

Glad you had a good time!! I need a night out too. But im glad ur feeling a lil better about things


----------



## srm0421

R- AF has left and I would have gotten in a practice round last night but hubby had a migraine and anything I tried to give him he would throw up before it got into him system, it did not really matter though because when you have a migraine, the small intestine swells or something which prevents any oral medication to be able to get into your stomach to be digested, (or so I have read). So until 1 am he was throwing up and in and out of the bathroom, at 1 am he started to feel better but then the baby woke up. AHHH the life of a mother and a wife. So needless to say, I am tired today and got no sex yesterday. I almost bought some OPKs yesterday but the store only had the ones that always look positive to me so I am going to get the ones I know I have seen negatives on and hope they work but I plan on just having sex every two days until I feel we should up it to daily, then the day I get the high temp have sex that day and the next two days. I might get a boy that way but I believe I am meant to get whenever I get. Keep FX for a girl though. 

Caroline- Thanks, I thought the bedding was cute too but I would really love to have a girl so keep girl vibes going unless I find out I am going to have a boy. :rofl: How are you feeling? 

Michelle- almost O time, hope it comes really quickly and you have caught the eggy. Good luck dear.

Mel- How is AF treating you dear? I am so very sorry for your chemical, I think one of my MC was a chemical since I started bleeding about 2 days after I got a positive. I am praying for a sticky bean this cycle.

Everyone else I missed, I am so sorry my brain is not functioning and I can not remember what I was going to write to all of you or if I already wrote it so I promise to try to keep up better. 

As for me, not sick, not really getting any side effects except for feeling activity (I do not know how to describe it) in the areas where both of my ovaries are, then last night it was only on my left side so I don't know, I am visualizing my ovaries making eggs and both sides will release one. :rofl: I know the possibility of twins and would love them but am so scared of being able to carry them I would be more than fine with only one. Leave the twins for Debs.


----------



## MissmyAngel08

OMG OMG Guess what girls?????? I think im goin to be O'in in a day or so!!!!! Cervix is high and open.. OPK is ALMOST positive!! Should be today or tomorrow! Wooooo.. U have no idea how excited that makes me LOL.. After our loss havent seen O at least not that i noticed.. My Cervix feels like its been open though prob from surgery.. Dr said would prob be easy for me to get pregnant because of this surgery (it will be clean and open my cervix) We will see i guess... How long does cervix stay high before and durin O? Hope everyone is doin well :hug: :hug: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LadyBee

Oh Michelle, I hope you catch the eggy!!! :wohoo: GL xxx

Sara, activity in your ovaries is wonderful!!! I hope this is your cycle and everything works perfectly!! AF is ok, completely unwelcome, but definately not 'normal' for me. I wish it would have just stuck and I'd take M/S over this crap any day!

Deb-what's the report sweetheart??


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Im bored.... Anyone got Aim and/or Facebook? :D


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey Girls.

Mel.....So sorry that witch got you. And that you had a chemical...thats two in a row correct? HUGS....i would call your doctor and see what she has to say? And of course I know that I was sooooo getting your hopes up and i feel terrible.....I just want you to get pregnant and be able to feel what we feel. Hang in there babe. Bless you.

Debs.....Any news for us?

Well its late so just took a shower and heading to bed shortly. I shall be around tomorrow. HOpe you all had a nice weekend. Luv ya .:)


----------



## srm0421

Mel- If you call the Drs, let us know what they say ok, Glad things are not too rough in the AF department, Know that we are all here for you and love you.

Michelle- Oh I can not wait until I can say something like that, I know how exciting this is. Hope you catch the egg.

WHEN I O this month it will be the first time in 6 months , I can not believe half a year has gone by and I have not even gotten the chance to try to conceive because I was missing the most vital ingredient to get PG.


----------



## Jai_Jai

* come on   go go get those eggys GOOO*
:dust:


----------



## Nlytin

Rhonda, the bedding is adorable and you have so many colors you can work with. You were so right with what you said about having Brayden. If we really thought about the perfect time to have a baby we could all probably come up with why this or that month is not right or whatever. There is never a perfect time so don't keep pushing it back til there is one.

Debs, thanks for the pictures now I will definitely be on the look out in 2 weeks. Youre still not out of the running but I have to say I love your PMA either way..it ROCKS!! Any news for today?

MT, sorry the :witch: got you! I hope you do get a Christmas baby!

Caroline, Im glad you are enjoying your childless time. Theres no time like it. My birthday was 2 weeks before I found out and some close people I work with at work gave me a bottle of Alize (which I dont really drink) and I didnt crack it open and then I found out I was preggers so it is still in the refrigerator waiting for me until sometime in 2010. QUESTION: Did you add me to the calendar, if so how do I update it?

Michelle, good news on the O!


----------



## Gabrielle

Morning ladies..:)

Debs.....Still awaiting your news...whether its good or bad sweets. FX.

Well Owen starting screaming of a sore throat last night at about 10pm...he was fine all weekend...? Then out of nowhere he feels sick again.....grrrr! Poor guy. He can barely open his mouth, and he can barely talk, and sounds terrible.:( he's still on his antibotics for the strep throat that had cleared up after 24hours.......so idk whats going on. Going to call the drs.

How is everyone feeling?

YAY Michelle.....you better get to bding girl!:) Hope this is it for you!


----------



## srm0421

poor Owen, I hope he feels better soon, the antibiotic might not be strong enough so the drs might change it. Good luck dear. I am calling around to my dogs vet because his shoulder is hurting him very badly. He has been limping for about a week but we were told to expect that in cold weather since he broke his leg a year ago this past december. Last night my husband picked him up to move him to the foot of the bed and he screamed so I was up on and off all last night giving him medicine and putting heat on his shoulder since that seems to be the hurt spot and now I have an apt at 11:30, OMG I think I really am going to get a BFP this month and my body is trying to get me used to sleepless nights way early :rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

Debs you were online...and now gone. Hope all is well, thinking of you.!


----------



## MissmyAngel08

OMG OMG OPK IS POS!! WOOOOOOOOO LOL My cycles been so messed up since we lost baby u have no idea how happy i am! I will catch up with u ladies later im at work!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh Michelle that's great news hun!! Get busy :sex: girl so you can have a :bfp: with Sara this month, I think your cycles are just a few days appart. How exciting!!

Gabby I'm sorry to hear Owen is so sick, I hope they can give him something that will work this time, it does sound like maybe the meds were not strong enough for him?? Wont you be thrilled when Spring is here and everyone's healthy again, I know I will be!!!

Dealing with yet another storm, this one we got about 10" and it suppose to keep snowing till around 9 tonight, yuck! Gabby did you get any of this one? It may have been just an east coaster. Doesn't seem nearly as bad as the last as this snow is light and fluffy, thank god! Praying that my power stays on!

Yes Debs where are you hun?? We're all anxiously waiting for your results....good or bad we are here for you! :hugs:


----------



## srm0421

Michelle- yes we are 6 days apart, I am on CD 9 today. Good luck dear, get busy. 

R-That sucks about another storm, I hope your power stays on too. Try to stay warm dear. 

Debs- I hope all is ok :hug:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hey girls, everyone is very quiet today huh? Yeah me too, not having a great day today and feeling very down in the dumps, I'm starting to think I don't want to come back to work now, the last 2 weeks I just have not wanted to be here anymore...so I don't know. I'm very depressed and lazy today, I have so much to do but honestly don't want to do any of it...hope the rest of you are having a better day than I am.

:hug:


----------



## Nlytin

Gabs, sorry to hear about Owen's sore throat. It seems that when you get rid of one thing something else is right behind it. 

Debs, any news?????

Where are you Spring? Please come soon so you can melt the snow and bring us warmer weather!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

i am freeeeeeeeezing and tired!!! i jinxed myself yesterday by saying spring is coming :(


----------



## Jai_Jai

FRER are buy one get one free atm so if any of u TTC ladies want one i will get u one and we can wor it out from there!!! let me know :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

WOW.......i dont think we've ever been this quiet before......:( Hope everyone is doing okay? I'm dealing with a two sick kids, one with strep AGAIN and one with a new cold...those are so fun~gggrrrrr Warm weather please come! Also I woke up to underwear of blood.(TMI sorry!)..I didnt freak as i know why its going on but my doctor saw me this am and said if it keeps up all she can do is strict bedrest.....EEEK! I told her i will do my best not to do ANYTHING if i dont have too....:( Baby is just fine but its me were worried about. I had CBC and my hemoglobin levels are 8.9......quite low. So taking iron twice a day. Hoping this gets better.

Well Miss you all....:)


----------



## Jai_Jai

awww Gabs honey I am soooo sorry and i am thankful u did not freak as u knew what it was but still its scary!! u and dh had better not have been :sex: or i will come to the USA and slap u :rofl: ur not allowed its :ban: ok!?!? hope Gavin and Owen et better soon!! love u lots and miss u heaps wish i could see you!!! :hugs:


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Hi ladies just wanted to check in.. Sorry for everyone who is sick hope u feel better and the kiddies too! Weekdays are so hectic for me! I did for sure O this morning.. Had opk + yesterday and had strong O pains this morning! Not feeling very optimistic though.. Didnt have much EWCM :( Oh well time will tell will test on St Patty's day if no AF not sure when af will be here lol as early as cd 28 late as 35 so we will see!


----------



## Gabrielle

Michelle...Just wanted to let you know I didn't have ANY Ewcm when i got my bfp.and neither did Rhonda. Every other month i had enough....so don't worry sweeite. If you ovulated and BD your in with a great chance! I will be praying for you for the next two weeks my dear! Take care!:)


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Gabrielle said:


> Michelle...Just wanted to let you know I didn't have ANY Ewcm when i got my bfp.and neither did Rhonda. Every other month i had enough....so don't worry sweeite. If you ovulated and BD your in with a great chance! I will be praying for you for the next two weeks my dear! Take care!:)


Thank you hon :) Gives me a little bit of hope we will see! If i dont get preg im goin to get preseed i think anyone use that?


----------



## srm0421

Hey gals, sorry I have been MIA.

Gabs- Sorry the kids are sick, hope you don't get it too. Try to stay off your feet and don't stress about the blood, keep up the positive attitude.

Jai-Jai- Sorry you are cold, i can not wait for spring wither.

R- Sorry work sucks, I just saw that you are now 23 weeks. WOW, I am coming up behind you soon.

As for me nothing really going on but very tired today.


----------



## chocolatecat

Morning girls. Sorry for going MIA too. I guess we're all super busy. Work is manic and I was late in yesterday as I went to my doctors. I was hoping she'd test my progesterone (which needs to stay high to stop AF arriving and I was wondering if it was dropping to early). Anyway she wont' test, but she is going to check my cervix for erosion. Which is where womb cells can end up on your cervix and get inflamed and cause spotting (can happen after BD, which it did once last month).

I'm going on friday to find out what my cervix is like and going for a smear at some point too to check things out. 

She made me feel a bit like and idiot and kept saying come back after 12 months. But I was insistant that spotting like this is not nice. She didn't put much stock in BBT charting and said you don't know when you ovulated. I was admant that I know near enough to know that my LP of 9-10 days is not ideal! Grr. I'm not suprised she was like that though.

Monday was also a draining day. My cousin found out she'd gotten pregnant with a coil, they removed it staight away but she miscarried a week later. But there was still some drama about whether she'd need an injection or surgery to clear a blockage. It was all very upsetting for her. Luckily I work across the road from the hospital so I could meet her between blood tests and appointments on monday, but I only found out then. So she had a week of horrible-ness before then. He boyfriend is great and they're both in shock I think. They've only been together a few months, but they're staying together for the long haul I think, so they would have liked to have kept it. I told her we were trying as she wanted to know how I knew about HCGs etc...
I took her to the cinema and we saw Marley and Me - not the best choice! TTC and a miscarriage - great choice caroline!! 

Sorry you're all so sick and cold. the weather is pants. It's cold, but the sun has come out - fingers crossed it hangs around for a bit.
Hope spring arrives for us all soon! xxx


----------



## Gabrielle

Sorry it seems that everyone is having a rough week....thank god it's almost over!:)

Over here in wisconsin its suppose to be 40 degrees today and tomorrow and friday it's suppose to be 50's!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hey girlies, I'm feeling a bit better today and my boss will be out for the entire day, which makes me oh so happy! :happydance: The sun is out here but its cold as hell...only getting in the 20's today but This weekend will be in the mid 40's and I'm so looking forward to that!! I seem to be a few days behind you weather wise Gabby.

Michelle Gabby is right I didn't have any EWCM the month I got preg, so maybe its a good thing? You do have it its just way way up in there and that's where it needs to be to do what you need it to do. FX you caught the egg hun!

Sara when do you think you'll "O" sometime this week right? I'm just so excited for you to be back on track hun, keep us posted ok.

Has anyone heard from Debs? I hope she's ok....

Oh I got the tracking # from the company I bought the bedding from and it will be delivered this Friday!!! :happydance: I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## Nlytin

Gabs, I hope the boys feel better soon. I know how it feels with one sick child I can't imagine two.

Rhonda, I can't wait to see the finished product of the room. 

Michelle, don't count yourself out just yet. As long as you got some BDing you should be in the running. Looking forward to St. Patties day for testing results.

Debs....???

Jenna, that is so sweet of you to get the FRER for those interested.

I'm with you girls...........SPRING please come!!!! We are really, honestly and truly over WINTER!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ok so this is funny and freaky as hell I have to share.

I'm at work and I was complaining that I needed something sweet and one of the girls here went on a mission, I didn't think anyone would do anything honestly, so I'm just sitting here minding my own business and Bob (a good friend of mine I work with) comes upstairs and goes so did you get an e-mail from Taryn yet...(ok Taryn is my preg friend who lives right down the road from me...Bob and Taryn do not know each other at all...) I look in my inbox and sure enough there is an e-mail from Taryn so I go how the hell do you know my friend Taryn...I open the e-mail and it says So, is Dan back with your chocolate yet??? (chocolates? I'm getting chocolates?) ok so now I'm curious as hell...how does she know Dan (another guy that works here) and how does she know I was having a craving...so Bob starts laughing at me and says, his wife works with Taryn and he was just on the phone with her telling her that Dan ran to the store to buy me something sweet..awww he comes upstairs with a 1lb box of Haven's chocolates!!! WOW! Its so funny I'm sitting here eating my chocolates and in shock! LOL!!!


----------



## srm0421

R- that is so great that people are working for your baby already. She is a true girl :rofl: Funny though I would have been asking myself what was going on too. As to your question, yes I should O anytime between this Sat and Next Sat so I will have a busy week. Thanks for being excited for me.

Michelle- It looks like you Oed yesterday so a few more days of temps and you should get crosshairs. Good luck, it looks like you covered your bases but I would :sex: again today just to cover all bases. 

Gabs-How are you feeling? Did the bleeding stop? Feeling ok? Hope the boys are feeling better.

Debs- We are all worried about you dear, come back soon and let us know you are ok.

Caroline- I can not believe your Dr. Honestly she really expects you to try for a year before she will help? Maybe you need a second opinion.

As for me nothing much going on just waiting for O, it seems all I ever do is wait. :rofl: and then once I O I will be waiting for a good DPO to test and when i get a BFP I will be waiting for milestones the entire time. :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

sara - unfortunately trying for a yr before DR's do anything is the norm over here - :hugs: for u Caroline its not nice!! xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

r- thats the best story ever :D


----------



## srm0421

That sucks, I can not believe how horrible that is, i understand some what about medical necessities maybe not being needed or using them with risks but when there are significant reasons the drs should try something at least.


----------



## MissmyAngel08

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Ok so this is funny and freaky as hell I have to share.
> 
> I'm at work and I was complaining that I needed something sweet and one of the girls here went on a mission, I didn't think anyone would do anything honestly, so I'm just sitting here minding my own business and Bob (a good friend of mine I work with) comes upstairs and goes so did you get an e-mail from Taryn yet...(ok Taryn is my preg friend who lives right down the road from me...Bob and Taryn do not know each other at all...) I look in my inbox and sure enough there is an e-mail from Taryn so I go how the hell do you know my friend Taryn...I open the e-mail and it says So, is Dan back with your chocolate yet??? (chocolates? I'm getting chocolates?) ok so now I'm curious as hell...how does she know Dan (another guy that works here) and how does she know I was having a craving...so Bob starts laughing at me and says, his wife works with Taryn and he was just on the phone with her telling her that Dan ran to the store to buy me something sweet..awww he comes upstairs with a 1lb box of Haven's chocolates!!! WOW! Its so funny I'm sitting here eating my chocolates and in shock! LOL!!!


LOL How sweet! And thank you everyone for the encouraging comments.. Plan on testin on the 15th or so! :)


----------



## srm0421

Ohh, good luck Michelle. I will be right behind you testing between the 18th and 25th depending on O day. This is so exciting.


----------



## MissmyAngel08

srm0421 said:


> Ohh, good luck Michelle. I will be right behind you testing between the 18th and 25th depending on O day. This is so exciting.

GL to u too! Hopefully we can be bump buddies :)


----------



## LadyBee

Ladies, I just want to report that I'm sorry I've not been posting on here, but I'm very sad. My old lady is in hospice and is taking her last breaths now. I'll try to get back on soon, but I just haven't been very well.

Debs...hun, we are worried sweetheart, please tell us what's going on :hugs:


----------



## srm0421

Mel- I am so sorry for you. Please take care.

Michelle- I would love to be bump buddies.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

MT I'm so sorry hun, my thoughts and prayers are with you right now :hugs:

It is that way here in the US too, doctors will not even listen to your problems until you've been ttc for a year without any luck. It is sick, a year is a very very long time, especially for someone who wants a child so badly...its wrong I agree!

Well I have a doctors appt at 10 this morning so I'll be back on later, hope you all have a good day today! :hugs:


----------



## Nlytin

Mel, I'm sorry to hear that. You are in my prayers.

Rhonda, that was a great story! You must have some really nice co-workers.

I don't understand the year wait. If a two people are relatively healthy and aren't getting pregnant within 3-6 months a doctor should want their patient to be in the know about what could be wrong or just to know that everything is ok. Hell, if nothing else just to ease their minds!


----------



## chocolatecat

Mel - big hugs honey - I'm sorry about your lady. I hope you're ok. 

Mel and Sarah - good luck with the BDing - we're just getting started.. :)

Aw, thanks guys about the mean doctor! It was what I knew already, nothing till 1 year or 18 months (eek!) I would totally lie and say it was longer, but I guess it's on my records when my coil came out, so no chance! 
I'm feeling pretty chilled out about it all this month, I keep forgetting to take my temps! I think in a way that's a good sign. And I'm only on bnb to see you guys are ok. 

Hope all the sick babies and mummies are feeling better?? 

How's the snow R? 

Jenna - where are the FRER on offer? I should stock up!

Debs :hug: hope you're ok 

xxx


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls. Had a long meeting at work today..Blah...but was nice to get out of the house. Owen is feeling better and Gavin just had the yucky cold. On the plus side its 50's degrees here which is awesome!:)

I know here in the US its a year before doctors will do anything. But i think you just need to find the right doctor. When we were trying to get pregnant the second time i wasnt having any luck. I saw my doc a few times and at 5months of ttc she gave me clomid!!!:) I think I have a very good doc(somedays yes i know i get annoyed with her staff......think b/c i'm a nurse myself.) Anyways if you can build a good relationship with your doctor and they understand you, i think you two can make an agreement.....or i just have an awesome doc!:) 

Mel....I didn't quite understand....your mother or your grandma? Either one of course I'm so sorry and you are in my prayers.....you and your family. Take care and hang in there.

Debs.....Hope your doing okay!


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Meli Tia said:


> Ladies, I just want to report that I'm sorry I've not been posting on here, but I'm very sad. My old lady is in hospice and is taking her last breaths now. I'll try to get back on soon, but I just haven't been very well.
> 
> Debs...hun, we are worried sweetheart, please tell us what's going on :hugs:


Oh mel :hug: prayers bein sent!


----------



## msTwiggy

hello luvs, hope you're all doing great. i'm still having awful MS, on the contrary of getting better, mine seems to be peaking up. gosh.

i think it's pretty much the same everywhere, here it's also the 1 year wait, doctors tell you o try for a year then come back if nothing happens. Although just like Gabby, I was lucky to have a wonderful doctor who told us to come back after 6 months of no luck. 

I waited a little more, and got my BFP after about 9 mths of TTC :)

So I believe there are good doctors out there, it's just the problem of seeking them out


----------



## LadyBee

Hello all. Thank you for your prayers and well wishes...I feel I can explain now-This lady is a family friend that I helped care for. She's 84, has diabetes, agressive lung cancer and heart disease. We knew it was soon, but this was a shock, it was sudden. She is still breathing and they say it might be up to 3 days more! Poor thing, I just don't want this to drag on for her.

OK, so I have been feeling low about my latest ttc crapola and I have wanted a pet for so long, something to cuddle. I am on an awesome all natural supplement that helps my allergies and now I can be around animals again! So, I got a cat from the humane society! She's so pretty. I have to download my pictures and attach them. I've semi-obligated myself to create a journal, but I'm just not ready to tonight. So for now, unfortunately...(hehe) you gals will have to put up with my ramblings :D

So.....in the TTC world, how do you get your eggy to stick around? I know I've had a chemical, and this is the second. I need them to stick!

:hug:


----------



## LadyBee

Well this is an update, she passed away in the middle of the night :sad2: At least she's not suffering. :hug: to all....


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe Mel I'm so sorry sweetie for your loss. But you know she's in a better place and not suffering. I'm sure she is blessed to have someone like you take care of her. Take care sweetie. 

Before I became a nurse i use to do in home care and i LOVED it so much and even worked in a nursing home.......but i got attached to everyone and their families....

I had this one lady she was 96 years old, a widow and never could have children and wanted them badly. Well she had a few nieces but that was about it. I started taking care of her as an aid when i was 17. Everyday we talked and hung out and even when i had off i would come and visit with her. One thing she always said to everyone is....."do it like Gabby"...meaning put her brief(diaper) on the way i did it...lol it was the cutest thing! no one ever could make it nice and high and tight like i did! hehe. Well i ended up leaving about 2years later b/c i was busy with the family and school. But i still went once every two weeks to visit. I'd bring Owen with and take her for walks with him outside and we even took pictures.:) we were like her daughter and grandson. She loved it!:) Well i got pregnant with Gavin and started going only when i could..about once a month. She was so excited that i was having another and said i hope its your little girl!:) hehe. I went back about a month later and she had broken her foot...so wasnt walking very good and things like that. Caregivers were telling me this so i spoke to her and told her she can't give up walking yet! your 98years old and still walk lady!!!! hehe. Well I got a call saying she was indeed walking again........bless.

About a month went by and I was going to go and visit her but decided not to b/c it was hubbies birthday. So i didnt go. I went about a week later and when i walked in....staff started crying...................She had passed away...:(:(:(

They said they tried to call me but my number had been changed(which it had.) I was devasted. Apparently she got a bad infection and just went down hill. She laid in bed for 5days straight before she died. They told me that she kept asking where i was and if i was coming.....and i didnt come:(. .......Only to find out she died on the DAY that i was all ready to go visit...but didnt because it was hubbies birthday. :( 

Well so sorry for my long story. but i thought it would be nice to share. I will always keep Claira in my heart. She was a dear friend and i truly know i made her smile. :)

Heres a pic of Claira, Owen and I....:cry:
 



Attached Files:







s543181636_78010_6952.jpg
File size: 5.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Gabrielle

Should mention......I STILL go and visit the people that are left there and its so nice to see that some of them remember me.....although alot pass away or start getting forgetful....hehe very cute.


----------



## Nlytin

Mel, I'm sorry to hear about your family friend. I'm sure she was very grateful to have your love and support towards the end of her life.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls, 

Sorry I have been away for so long, I haven't read any of the posts yet, I am going to go and do that right now. 

In the mean time I thought I would just let you know that I have been on quite the emotional rollercoaster. 

I knew I was out but must admit that I held onto a 10% chance of hope that grew bit by bit when AF was still not here last night and my FS made me do a blood test, needless to say half an hour after doing the blood test I saw a tiny drop of blood and at 1 AM she arrived bags in hand ready to make a week of it!

Emotionally I am just so warn out but you know how this all goes, we have to put our happy face on and try, try and try again.

I have been scheduled for surgery under anesthetic to have a Hysteroscopy and Laparoscopy on Thursday 12th March 2009. He will be checking absolutely everything, from Endo, possible scaring from my previous ops (this is my main concern), blocked tubes, ovaries etc. At least by the end of next week I will have a better idea what is going on but on the down side it means I am going to have to sit this month out.

Okay I am off to catch up on what you girls have been up to.

I love and missed you all.

Big hugs,
Debs


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh Debs I am so sorry babe!!! GIANT :hugs: i can't imagine all you've been through! We love you too and are all here for you sweetie. i actually had a dream that we met last night and we were instantly best buds :) I hope all goes well with your surgery and they find the cause so you can stop wondering. XO

Gabby what a sweet story, I'm sorry you lost you lady friend too MT but just think how special you made their lives and she left happy. She's no longer suffering and is watching you from up above, and when you do finally get pregnant hun know that she is up above watching over your baby until its in your arms. I bet you get your bfp this month...just watch! :hugs:

Liyana I'm sorry your still getting sick, you can't have too much more of it I wouldn't think you start your 2nd tri soon...wow that went fast! I can't believe how fast time is flying by...I'm going to be 24 weeks tomorrow, holy!! And my baby will be viable :happydance: I start 3rd tri in 2 weeks!! eeee!!! That can't be right, it is but wow!!

I'm home today decided to take a vacation day, there isn't much to do at work right now so I'd rather be here...there is always tons to do here. I'm patiently waiting for the UPS truck to show up with my baby's bedding...ok not really patiently I keep looking out the window every 2 minutes :rofl: Oh and good news on the name front I think we are making progress!!! I have decided on her name and "think" I have convinced DH of it. I keep calling my belly Kaiya and he used to get mad but he doesn't anymore, and last night I said I was going to name her and he said ok but only if I get to pick the middle name. :happydance: So pretty sure her name is going to be Kaiya!! Don't know what the middle name will be yet but the 2 contenders are Brynn and Ashlyn. DH said Brynn is his first choice and Ashlyn his second, of course mine are the opposite, Ashlyn is def my first, but I guess he gets to pick :dohh: If it were up to me she'd be Kaiya Ashlyn...what do you guys think????


----------



## DebsHopeful

Just finished reading.

Gabby, how are you doing sweetie? I hope you are getting the rest your doctor has prescribed you. I get so worried when you say you are bleeding. How are your little boys? Are they getting better?

Sara, not too long now and you are going to be :sex: like mad :rof: hope you get that eggie :sperm:

Rhonda, I am so sorry about all that snowy weather. Please feel free to tell it to come to SA for our winter, we have only ever had snow where I live 3 or 4 times and then it was more sleat!

Jenna, you are so cute offering to work out a payment plan for the FRERs. I was half tempted but I think my days of HPTs are over. Next time around I am going to do my best to wait until I am 2 days late and then just do a blood test. I am tired of waisting all that money and having my heart broken by BFN after BFN. How is your little babba? What are you thinking this week, girl or boy?

Lea, gosh your scan is just around the corner. I hope you get an excllent shot so we can all guess. Is this pregnancy like you last one or does it feel different?

Mel, so sorry about your family friend. I am glad she didn't have to suffer at the end.

Liyana, so sorry about the morning sickness. Hopefully this will be your last week of it.
Looking forward to seeing your scan next week.

Sarah sweetie, it looks like I will probably be joining you with TTC in May. I hope you are getting ready.

Caroline, so sorry that your doctors is going to make you wait but it the same thing here is SA, you have to try on your own for a year. Mel and I know what it is like, I hope you get your BFP before you year is over.

Michelle, so glad your body is bouncing back and you have ovulated. FX this is it.

Girls it is time for some good news. 
Who is going to post a BFP, come on we need some inspiration.


----------



## Nlytin

Gabby, that was such a sweet story. You and MT are angels to give of your heart and time like that. 

Debs, I'm so sorry for the :witch: arriving. You deserve your :bfp: and I hope with all that your dr. has planned it will help you get there the next time you try. :hugs::hugs::hugs: Both pregnancies felt the same but I am a more tired this go around which probably has to do with running after a 3 yr old and working full time. Love you and Miss you!

Rhonda, both are pretty but I like Kaiya Brynn.

It's funny Rhonda is entering 3rd tri in 2 weeks and I'm entering 2nd tri in about 2 wks. How exciting!


----------



## srm0421

gals first of all i am hoping this will post since i am doing it from my phone. debs so sorry af found you. i hope may is a good month for you. mel so sorry for your loss. hugs to you and your family. rhonda hope the bedding arrived. gabs lovely story such a warm heart you have. as for me i dont know what is going on since my temps are headed in the up position but i had light lines a few days ago on the opk and now i have no lines. i guess a few more days of temping will help. i can log onto ff from my phone ok but bnb is difficult. i do not know if it will be anytime soon that i will be able to fix my computer but i will try to log on here at least once a day. love you all.


----------



## LadyBee

First off, thank you all for your supportive words! I've really been a mess with my recent crappy AF and Janets hospital stays, now this...what a rough 3 weeks it's been!! I'm actually pulled together more right now. And the things you've said have helped a lot, and Gab...I really appreciated your story as well...interesting how similar it is to mine!! TBH Janet was the only one who I talked to about my struggles TTC and she is the only one who knew that we were actively trying, and boy was she rooting for us 201% :!: I had always hoped that I'd be able to share the joys of pregnancy with her as she wasn't able to have children herself due to fertility issues but tried everything and even had an IUI back in the 40s, got pregnant long enough to tell her beloved MIL before she passed, then unfortunately lost the pregnancy due to stress (surrounding the death of her MIL) and complications. She never got pregnant again after that. I so had hoped to tell her that I was expecting before she passed, but instead I whispered to her yesterday that next time I see her I will have little ones at my side. :sad2: 

"Janet, you were loved by many and will be missed immensely."


----------



## chocolatecat

big massive :hug: to you Mel. I'm so sorry for your loss. Gabby you're a saint to be be so sweet to the little old ladies. I'm sure everyone of them counts their blesssings that you're in their lives. 

Debs honey, I'm soo sorry it's not happened this month. :hug: I'm glad your doctors are taking good care of you.

R - did you get your bedding?? I got the verbaudet catalog through today - it's sooo sweet and full of lovely things. I just need a baby so I can go on a shopping spree!

Sara I hope you're BDing is going well. We just started this month. A bit later then normal to try and keep the stamina going, as I've ovulated later then I've expected other months.

Liyanna - sorry the MS is so bad. poor you.

Lea - you're able to edit the calendar - you need to login to do it, clicking the link just shows you the calendar - it's a bit annoying, I'm goign to try and work it out. but go to:
https://www.google.com/calendar/ and login and add what you like. or you can ask me to do stuff. But I'm so busy I'm not on bnb that often at the moment. mind you PMs get sent to my email.


----------



## chocolatecat

Oops I forgot to say about me!

I went to the doctors again yesterday for a smear and for her to check my cervix. She said it looks healthy and fine and no errosion. So she had a think and said she'd send me for a scan to check for a polyps. I'm really pleased she's taking me seriously, that bleeding and spotting for 2 weeks is not good.
I'd kind of hoped it was errossion as it wouldn't be a TTC problem, where as polyps can stop you get PG - but I think they can be sorted. Anyway, I should get a internal scan in 2-4 weeks. So I'm happy with my Drs I guess she's doing what she can!

Feeling chilled about TTC this month. I think my BnB obssession has gone and I've got lots of things going on this month, so I'm not thinking about TTC all the time. 

Fx that will help!


----------



## Jai_Jai

right HUGE catch up :rofl:

Mel - so sorry about Janet, i know how painful it is and hope that all sorts itself out!! she prob has gone straight to heaven and had a rnat with the one in charge to send u a :bfp: soon!!! :D

Gabs - what a lovely story!! how r u?? bleeding stopped, anymore update? how are Gavin and Owen? better I hope?

Rhonda - did ur beding arrive? eeeek!!! How is ur weekend going? u know I love Kaiya Ashlynn, but maybe u have to compromise....:hissy: I think I have choice over the girls name and Jos over boys so I hope girl but i think boy!! only 4 weeks and 5 days til we find out :dance:

Caroline - I am glad ur DR is doing something :wohoo: will make u relax, FRER is BOGOF in Boots on hpt and OPK - go stock up!!!

Debs - just reitterate what said in ur journo :hugs: love u

Sara - Hope the OV happens soon, how confusing - just keep :sex: like mad!! ;)

Lea - glad ur ok and enjoyin this preg - it does get better in a few wks i promise :D

Liyana - hope ur feeling ok and not to busy!!

Michelle - FX this is ur month :dust:

as for me work is busy uni is busier and there are not enough hrs in the day and i miss u! i am hating pretendng not to be preg at work and constantly worry about what i am wearing etc etc and i am gettin bigger by the second i think, slept in tl 10am this morn and still in bed after eating a seeded bagel with marmalade mmmmmmmm got lots of tidying and cleaning to do and uni work :grr: but thats fine-ish!! I also was naughty and bought a doppler will collect it off my Mum today as had it delivered to hers and she is out atm and i am desperate to try it :D hope everyone is doing well :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

right caroline i have a google calander accouont how do i connect with urs now?


----------



## MissmyAngel08

DebsHopeful said:
 

> Hi Girls,
> 
> Sorry I have been away for so long, I haven't read any of the posts yet, I am going to go and do that right now.
> 
> In the mean time I thought I would just let you know that I have been on quite the emotional rollercoaster.
> 
> I knew I was out but must admit that I held onto a 10% chance of hope that grew bit by bit when AF was still not here last night and my FS made me do a blood test, needless to say half an hour after doing the blood test I saw a tiny drop of blood and at 1 AM she arrived bags in hand ready to make a week of it!
> 
> Emotionally I am just so warn out but you know how this all goes, we have to put our happy face on and try, try and try again.
> 
> I have been scheduled for surgery under anesthetic to have a Hysteroscopy and Laparoscopy on Thursday 12th March 2009. He will be checking absolutely everything, from Endo, possible scaring from my previous ops (this is my main concern), blocked tubes, ovaries etc. At least by the end of next week I will have a better idea what is going on but on the down side it means I am going to have to sit this month out.
> 
> Okay I am off to catch up on what you girls have been up to.
> 
> I love and missed you all.
> 
> Big hugs,
> Debs


So sorry Af found u sweetie.. Big :hug: hope the procedures go well and u get ur bfp soon!!


----------



## MissmyAngel08

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH This part in cycle is so stressful!! Had a lil dip this morning its too early for implantation dip isnt it? But im not feeling very hopefuly this cycle just not feelin to great and gettin that maybe i could be feeling like i did with my pregnancy last month.. God give me strenget to make it through the 1ww LOL Cycles been wierd lately so AF can be here as early as CD 28 and anywhere wil CD 35 i think.. Will prob te so on Fri at 10dpo if no af.. Although im just feeling a :bfn: this cycle *shrug*


----------



## Jai_Jai

u can get a dip 4-8dpo so ur not out and its a gd sign PMA :dust:


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Jai_Jai said:


> u can get a dip 4-8dpo so ur not out and its a gd sign PMA :dust:


Thanks sweetie... I know we got a good chance because i had that LEEP surgery which i hear alot of woman get pregnant right after lol.. Time will tell! If im not preg that month i think im goin to try Preseed anyone try that?


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh i heard that too :D

yeh i used preseed....but not the month i got pregnant!! :rofl: works for a lot of women on here tho - intstead cups mooncups i used though - u know the new thing for periods!? well we slipped one in after :sex: and went to sleep so :spermy: stayed in all night, by morn they had all been absorbed pretty much :D that worked :D for me and honey 08


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Jai_Jai said:


> yeh i heard that too :D
> 
> yeh i used preseed....but not the month i got pregnant!! :rofl: works for a lot of women on here tho - intstead cups mooncups i used though - u know the new thing for periods!? well we slipped one in after :sex: and went to sleep so :spermy: stayed in all night, by morn they had all been absorbed pretty much :D that worked :D for me and honey 08

LOL IDK those cup things sound kinda umm Messy :p


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Bedding has arrived!!! :happydance: Though the damn UPS people didn't deliver it till 4:30 so I was waiting and pulling my hair out all day long :rofl: but it was worth the wait its so much prettier in person i just LOVE it!!!! :yipee: DH stopped at the store on the way home last night and I asked him to bring me home a few paint swatches so I could start thinking about the wall color...he came home with about 75 paint swatches :rofl: I laughed so hard i said did you get one of every color? He said just about you sounded so excited on the phone about the bedding that I wanted you to have every color to choose from, awww!! So now I'm just very overwhelmed :rofl:

Its so beautiful here today, it was 52 degrees when I went in town to get groceries this morning, I wish it would stay this way forever!! DH is working today so I once again have Brayden and we're all by ourselves...its starting to get a little old...it took almost everything I had in me today to go out this morning, I only ran a few errands but now I've hit that part of the pregnancy where I can't be on my feet too long or they just ache like you wouldn't believe...ugh can't believe that's started already...I think I'm going to go and take a nap while Brayden is sleeping. Hope you all have a wonderful weekend! :hugs:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Yay for the bedding Rhonda I hope you are going to post a picture of the room when it is finished.

Jenna is right Michelle, a dip at this stage sounds like a good thing and could definitely be implantation. I had a dip at 6dpo when I fell preggas.

I hope the rest of you aren't on here because you are having an awesome weekend with your families.

PS: Ashley sweetie, I forgot to mention you in my post when was it last night.
How are you doing? I hope all is well with the new job and you are getting some rest in between. If you get a chance we would love to know you are okay. I hope this not trying not preventing thing works for you.

Big hugs for you all.
Debs


----------



## LadyBee

Good day/evening ladies!
I'm feeling so much better today. It was an absolutely lovely day!
R-What colors are you leaning toward?? *I still think green :D
Michelle-I have had 2 chemicals whilst using PreSeed. I have a CM issue, and I've been TTC for so long that I know the PreSeed is what got me 'fertilized', now if I could just figure out how to get them to stick...
Deb-sweetie, I'm right there with you...we just have to keep on truckin' along. I am really feeling very good about your surgery, It's been a year and 1 month since mine. I had a polyp at the entrance of my uterus and that is exactly what I think was my main issue in not getting pregnant, well besides the HORRID endo that is pervasive....eek...well anyway, when the uterus seems occupied the body doesn't work very hard to get it even more occupied. Hopefully this will give you some answers and all in all, when they do the dye (I'm assuming they're going to do this in order to check your tubes) it will flush out anything and make way for egg/sperm travels!!! Yay! You're aware of this stuff I'm sure, but I'm quite excited for the resolve and your getting your much deserved :bfp:!!! :hugs: 

I am hopeful that I can get it right this month because I will be due sometime around my 9th anniversary...that would be amazing! Please eggy stick if you get the rendezvous right!!!

:hug:


----------



## msTwiggy

Hello my beautiful Jellies!! :hugs:

I am now in my 12th week!! oh i'm so so happy!! Apart from morning sickness still making its presence very much felt, I'm simply elated that I Have crossed to week 12 :happydance:

Went for my 12 week scan yesterday and saw my little Dot!!! and a very active little one it was too :D unfortunately, the dr couldnt give me any scan photos for me to share with you all, which means no nub pictures for us to guess. Plus the umbullical cord was in the way, so my sweet dr couldn't make a wild guess even when she wanted to.

But!! DH did his thing and recorded part of the scan on his mobile :D and so i'm sharing the video with all of you!! :happydance:

Dr did the nuchal fold scan and everything is deemed normal, so thanking God for that too :)

Here's Dot!! 

https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a299/leopard_pocketz/th_Dot12weeksvideo.jpg


----------



## msTwiggy

I want to reply to everyone's posts but I have to dash out for breakfast with my parents. I'll be back and do that soon!! :hug: all around!!


----------



## srm0421

hey gals well i got some more opks and took one today. the line is not as dark as the control but it is a line and getting darker since i had no lines at all yesterday, i hope it is getting darker and o will happen soon.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Liyana!!! That is soooo amazing and sooo beautiful and much much better than getting to see a pic!!! oh wow this is amazing I am sooooo envious!!!! :dance: Dot looks perfect and beautiful!!!! :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Liyana awww your baby dot is super active, wow...and so cute, your lucky you got to see him/her in 4D!! In the US you have to pay someone privately to get that done. You have a very nice doc! But your right the cord was in the way, I kept watching the video and pausing it just trying to catch a glimpse but I couldn't see anything but the cord :dohh: baby wanted to hide it from you. I can't belive your 12 weeks, wow!!! So do you change weeks on a Saturday too? That's when I do, I hit 24 yesterday :happydance: So glad everything went well :hugs:

Sara :yipee: your about to ovulate hun!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!! Keep us all updated, hope your computer gets fixed soon too we miss you tons!!

MT I have no idea on wall color...I'm the type of person who has to see something to know if I want it or not, so I'm going to take a picture of the quilt in the room and bring the pic in photoshop and change the wall colors to get a good idea. I'm still thinking of doing the stripes on the bottom and a different color on the top. Right now thinking 2 different pink stripes and a pale yellow on the top....DH says pink and purple but I'm thinking that will be too much. Ahhh I'm so not good at the interior decorating...feel free to come on over and help :D

I had no idea you could upload videos online and post them for people to watch, I'll have to try to post my 20 week scan on there, its a long video though...so maybe it would be too big to post?? 

Gabby you called it...its rainy and crappy here today, LOL I think its funny you get the weather a day before me, so what should I expect tomorrow, some people are saying more snow...I'm like noooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Meli Tia said:


> Good day/evening ladies!
> I'm feeling so much better today. It was an absolutely lovely day!
> R-What colors are you leaning toward?? *I still think green :D
> Michelle-I have had 2 chemicals whilst using PreSeed. I have a CM issue, and I've been TTC for so long that I know the PreSeed is what got me 'fertilized', now if I could just figure out how to get them to stick...
> Deb-sweetie, I'm right there with you...we just have to keep on truckin' along. I am really feeling very good about your surgery, It's been a year and 1 month since mine. I had a polyp at the entrance of my uterus and that is exactly what I think was my main issue in not getting pregnant, well besides the HORRID endo that is pervasive....eek...well anyway, when the uterus seems occupied the body doesn't work very hard to get it even more occupied. Hopefully this will give you some answers and all in all, when they do the dye (I'm assuming they're going to do this in order to check your tubes) it will flush out anything and make way for egg/sperm travels!!! Yay! You're aware of this stuff I'm sure, but I'm quite excited for the resolve and your getting your much deserved :bfp:!!! :hugs:
> 
> I am hopeful that I can get it right this month because I will be due sometime around my 9th anniversary...that would be amazing! Please eggy stick if you get the rendezvous right!!!
> 
> :hug:

Ah, thanks Mel for all the PMA :hugs:. I so hope you are right. I am definitely having the dye and FX a good service is all my body needs. Did you have both the lap and hyst? I am a bit nervous about them cutting my stomach for the lap.
I hope this is your month. When do you test?

R, I am still keen on the yellow but like the green idea as well. It is very Tinkerbell.

Gabby sweetie, how are you and the kids? I hope you haven't had any more bleeding.

Jenna, time is flying by I can't believe you will have the confirmed sex in a few weekes.

Liyana, what a lovely video and what a beautiful active baby :)

Lea, I hope your doctor is able to get the nub shot.

Sara, don't get stressed this is your month. You will probably ovulate in the next couple days it has just been a little while so your body is taking a couple more days. I am so excited for you.

Caroline, how is the TTC going? Glad your doctor is taking you more seriously.

Michelle, when is test day?

No news here really. I had my two best friends over today, one has a 5 month baby boy and the other has a 14 month girl. They are both so cute and it was adorable when the little girl gave the boy the gentlest kiss on the cheek. At least I got my baby fix for the next few days.

Have a super week everyone.


----------



## srm0421

thanks gals. i had a temp dip this morning so fx it rises tomorrow. liyanna i wish i could see the video but my phone won't show it. :sad1: already 12 weeks wow. debs thanks for the pma. mel i admire your strength. everyone else i wish i could say my computer would be fixed soon but i don't have the money to fix it. i am running out of room t view what i am writtng. loveand miss yougals. :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

DebsHopeful said:


> Did you have both the lap and hyst? I am a bit nervous about them cutting my stomach for the lap.
> I hope this is your month. When do you test?

Hey sweetie, yes, I had the Lap and Hyst with the dye and removal of as much endo as possible. I had quite a bit of yellowing, which is still endo but not removable. 
When you get 'cut' it's very uninvasive really, I can't find the pictures from my sugery, but when I do I can show you them...the scars really aren't noticable and the only problem I had was that my navel healed weird so I had to get it fixed (which was gruesome!!) I never take medications, I have never had surgery aside from getting my wisdom teeth cut out when I was 18, so I was under anesthetic for that, but I will warn you...it is not comfortable to come out of surgery. I'll give you more info on my experience if you'd like it, but otherwise I feel I may bore everyone else :) You'll do fine sweetheart! I'm very positive of it!!! :hug:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ok this is it, I've been playing with photoshop all morning :rofl: I took a pic of Brayden's room, put the bumper in the crib and had DH hold up the quilt (I erased him from the pic...lol) and changed the wall colors about 100 times, I finally came to love this one, and the purple swatch in the lower right corner is the color of the rug I am ordering for the floor, and the picture on the wall I found online and am going to order those as well...what do you ladies think???
 



Attached Files:







FINAL Nursery.jpg
File size: 92.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jai_Jai

Rhonda - love love love LOVE it :wohoo: do it :D


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls!:)

Rhonda~ I'm loving the looks of the room very bright and warm feeling!:) 

Sara~yay sounds like your going to O anyday now.........GET to the bedroom missy! hehe

Jenna~how are you feeling my dear? Busy at work...how's your bump and whens your scan?

Mel~glad you are feeling better. I hope this is your month!

Michelle~....shouldn't you be testing soon.

Lyiana~your baby looks awesome and healthy yay!!!!!!:) Whens your next scan? Morning sickness should leave soon fx!

Debs~Me and both boys are fine!:) I'm just spotting here and there so thats great! 
I also have had the hysto and lap as well....actually 5 times. I have endo as well and also had an ovary removed b/c of a cyst on it. Had a few fibroid tumors as well. THe surgery is minor as long as they dont removed anything big. They usually make the three small cuts and they are tiny. You will feel alittle soreness for a few days but thats about it. I think i took some tyenol for about a week but that was it. Don't be nervous!!! Hopefully they dont find anything too serious and maybe just have to do a nice clean up.:) Good luck hunnie, you are in my prayers!

Nothing new to report over here....other then i cant decide if i want to find out the sex or not!!!!!!!! hehe....still debating scan is in about a week!! eeee


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

[-X Gabby you better find out the sex!! the suspense is killing me, you know you wont make it till the end!!! Ok...ok I wont make it till the end :rofl:

Thanks girls I'm getting excited to get in there and paint! However its going to be a few more months unfortunately :sad1: but now that I know what colors I'm painting I can buy the rug and pictures and stuff for the room :happydance:

Debs when is your surgery hun? I know you told us but I have prego brain bad :rofl: I'm sure everything will go smoothly, don't stress too much sweetie! We'll all be thinking about you! :hugs:


----------



## 1stbaby

I just wanted to say hello everyone. How are you all? I have not had time to catch up on everything but i still wanted to say hi. I am very tired. Right now I am working a lot. DH and I are planning a trip to Peurto Rico in Aug for our 2 yr anniversary. I am excited, it couldnt be going any slower though. I just found out through myspace that a friend of mine from high school who went into the navy and we lost touch had a baby boy last week. i was very depressed i guess because now its official, everyone around me is having a baby or has had one. sorry, i vented when i saw it, and now its making me sad again. anyway, i still have the same desire to start a family as i did before and its getting to me again. the job is great, so thats a plus. DH just keeps saying it will happen when its supposed to. another friend is due this sat, they are setting her induce date tomorrow. her sis in law had a baby last week, and her sister is coming in town to have her own baby shower at the end of the month and to visit with all the babies. its overwhelming. anywho, i am still dieting and exercising, though this past week i fell off the wagon and i am getting back on tomorrow lol. i have a lot of trainings this week, so i dont know if i will be on, and next weekend i have a bridal shower/bachelorette party to attend. i will check on you all soon. 

gabs- i want to know the sex too lol!
mel- i hope youre doing better, good luck this month and i hope the bean is sticky
r-i love the room it will be beautiful
debs-good luck with your surgery and i am sure it will help wonderfully
sarah-i am glad the stupid witch finally came
jai-glad to hear about your job
liyana-love the dot!
choc-good luck this month

and to everyone else i hope you have a great month and get your bfp!


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Hello ladies.. been a long few days.. I took the weekend off.. Usually dont work the weekends and took monday off before i left work on Friday it said i had a 3 day weekend.. Get a call today sayin how i wasnt there and i was put as a no call no show?? WTF? So that would put me at a Final with prob no job.. So called today to speak to my boss waitin to hear back from her.. Anyways as far as the TTC goes.. Look at my chart isnt it crazy? WTH no real symptoms other than peeing alot.. LP never been more than 10 days so i expect AF by the weekend *sigh*


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Ohh Gabby u better find out the sex! All your sisters here want to know! LOL :hug:


----------



## MissmyAngel08

oh and since u all are askin lol I will test on Friday if no sign of AF


----------



## Nlytin

Rhonda, love the colors. I can't wait to see the finished product.

Liyana, Dot looks fabulous. Glad the scan was ok and you are almost done with 1st tri. I will be in that same boat next week. 

Gabby, glad you and the boys are feeling better. Don't even kid around like that we need to know. Should I stress the word NEED!

Sara, that's terriffic about the line. Definitely a good sign that it's getting darker. I can't wait for you to O!

Ashley, glad you gave us an update. I know it's hard to hear but DH is right. God's time is not our time and he has a plan for you!

Debs, I hope the surgery is a success and it will give you answers or clear up any problems to bring on your bfp!

Michelle, NO :witch:; COME ON :bfp:

As for me, nothing much going on over here. It's supposed to rain today and it's cloudy as heck! I can't wait until my scan next week! Hopefully I don't toss and turn the night before like I did the first one. Nope, I won't Lea get it out of your mind. (Just talking to myself!):wacko:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Everyone,

Ashley I am so glad you popped in to let us know how you are doing. Sorry that everyone is preggas or has a baby, it is the same here. Let's hope that means it is catchy and everyones turn is coming soon!!!

Gabby, glad there isn't a lot of bleeding although none at all would be better. Gosh you have had a lap and hyst as well. Glad you say it isn't too bad. 

Sara, any sign of the big O?

I am really excited about Thursday, my FS has explained how he is going to check absolutely everything and he has all the tools and equipment to fix anything there and then that needs fixing. He even says he can fix scaring which is my main concern.


----------



## Gabrielle

Gosh it's 1pm and its been a busy day. First of all Gavin keeps waking up with bloody noses that go on for the whole moring. I put a humitfer in his room, using saline spary..and he still keeps getting em! Pharmacist said to call dr as to this is not normal.

And Hubby hurt his back so bad i had to take him to the er b/c he can barely even walk! ahhhh. Well they did NOTHING like usual besides heres some pain meds. I complained but he didnt do anythign still. So i drove him over to a chiropractor and they saw him right away! Hubby is ok, but has 2 dislocated ribs......OUCH! So he will be taking it easy and lying on the couch.......you all can imagine how much fun this is!!!!!!

Then i had my ob appt and everything went fine...it was nice a quick! :) Have to make a scan appointment but really DONT want to go.....i dont wanna know the sex! haha

Anyways thats my day for today!.......hugs miss you all


----------



## msTwiggy

Gaaabbyyyy!! you cannot do this to us!!! i thought you said you wanted to know!!! you'll kill us this way!! :rofl: hope your hubby and Gavin gets well soon!

Debs, good luck with your surgery hun!! :hugs:

Mel, hope this isn't coming too late, but i'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Michelle, I tried PreSeed as well for 2 cycles (along with temping and opks), but nothing happened. Then I ditched temping and PreSeed, just stuck with OPKs and voila, my BFP :D I figured the whole temping and squirting preseed into me was too stressful for me to enjoy the whole ttc process.

Rhonda, i loooove the colours you've picked out!! it's so cheerful!! and yes, i too was pausing the video every now and then, but no luck. cheeky little one kept the gender well hidden :rofl:

Sara, lovely for you to still pop by and drop us a hello hun, hope your computer gets fixed soon :hugs: we miss you too!!

Jenna, have you felt baby move yet? :D

Ashley, so glad to hear from you :hugs: I've been there when everyone was preggers and it makes you feel so crappy. but don't worry hun, positive thinking and i'm very sure you'll get your own sticky bean soon! :hugs:

Lea, can't wait for you to hop over to 12 weeks too :)

My next scan is on the 4th of April, which coincides with my 1 year wedding anniversary!! :happydance: fx we find out the gender then, and am hoping it's a little hero :D oh that will be the best anniversary gift for me!!!


----------



## srm0421

ok so still no good lines and i have one opk left, after that i am not getting anymore, they are driving me crazy. i am just going to :sex: often and take my temp. gabs you can't not find out, ahh my computer will not be getting fixed any time soon so i can only log on here once a day if things work well. i will kee youall update.


----------



## chocolatecat

Morning girls. Sorry I've not been around, I've been really busy.
Glad most things are going well. Hope your hubby and LO feel better soon Gabby.
Ashley I'm sorry everyone is getting PG around you - I'm at the stage too. Two more this week. Luckily it's mostly people at work and friends of friends (apart from my cousins), most of my friends are waiting a bit - so hopefully I'll be one of the first - it's what everyone expects. So far I'm ok with it. I guess the anger will kick in when it's my close friends. I hope not though.
Sara fingers crossed the final OPK is the one for you. I got a line yesterday - but not a positive. hoping it's today or tomorrow for me. I'm off down to Cornwall this weekend and I don't like getting jiggy at the in laws! :)
Rhonda the room looks fabulous - can't wait to see it.
Michelle, a change from the norm is a good thing. roll on friday for testing!
MelT how you doing? Are you gearing up for the big BD session? Miss you. xx
Oh Liyanna the scan is amazing! thank you so much for sharing. the 4D is incredible! Do they scan you from 'inside'?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Sara don't worry if you don't get a Positive OPK, they don't work for everyone...just temp and bd like mad, then your bases are covered :D

Liyana how nice that your scan is on your anniversary, mine was too in a sense, not my wedding anniversary but the anniversary of the day we first started dating, so it was nice, I really think you'll get your little boy hun!!

Oh Gabby how awful, dealing with all that ontop of being pregnant...you poor girl :hugs: Hope everyone gets better soon!! They should be taking care of you! 

This time change has got me all messed up, I'm so tired today, had all I could do to not fall asleep while driving to work...I know I know, I'm going to bed at 8 tonight! I have to, I'm worn out and on top of that feel like I'm starting to get sick. I had no appetite yesterday, which is not at all normal for me, sore throat, ear started hurting again and really tired...and I'm not sleeping well at night lately so I think something is coming! :hissy:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Forgot to add this pic I took yesterday, Brayden giving the baby a kiss...thought it was sweet O:)
 



Attached Files:







DSC04061.jpg
File size: 89.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ok where the hell is everyone today?? :sad2:

I've just created a name poll if any of you want to vote? :happydance:
https://www.babynamegenie.com/polls/99575


----------



## Nlytin

Rhonda, that is off the charts adorable. Brayden is going to be a great big brother from what you told us so far!

Sara, just keep BDing.....you will catch that egg.

Gabs, Hope your DH and Gavin feel better. I hope youro mind isn't made up about the sex!


----------



## Nlytin

I casted my vote!


----------



## srm0421

gabs- i am so sorry you have a sick baby and a hurt husband, the husbands are worse than the babies sometimes. r- i know what you mean about the time change, sebastian is all messed up and i tried to pass out at 6 last night. i would not let myself cuz i needed to get somebd in. loli am so jealous that i can notsee any pictures. i will find someones computer to use and catc up on.lol this phone update crap sucks.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Liyana - yeh I have felt bubs move but not kick yet, cant wait for that :D

Rhonda - I have voted, and gosh that is the cutest pic in the world ever Brayden is sooo adorable!!!


----------



## msTwiggy

chocolatecat said:


> Morning girls. Sorry I've not been around, I've been really busy.
> Glad most things are going well. Hope your hubby and LO feel better soon Gabby.
> Ashley I'm sorry everyone is getting PG around you - I'm at the stage too. Two more this week. Luckily it's mostly people at work and friends of friends (apart from my cousins), most of my friends are waiting a bit - so hopefully I'll be one of the first - it's what everyone expects. So far I'm ok with it. I guess the anger will kick in when it's my close friends. I hope not though.
> Sara fingers crossed the final OPK is the one for you. I got a line yesterday - but not a positive. hoping it's today or tomorrow for me. I'm off down to Cornwall this weekend and I don't like getting jiggy at the in laws! :)
> Rhonda the room looks fabulous - can't wait to see it.
> Michelle, a change from the norm is a good thing. roll on friday for testing!
> MelT how you doing? Are you gearing up for the big BD session? Miss you. xx
> Oh Liyanna the scan is amazing! thank you so much for sharing. the 4D is incredible! Do they scan you from 'inside'?

Hi caroline!!

Wonderful to hear from you, amidst you being busy! hhehehe.. we always have time for our jelly team ey? no matter how busy we get :happydance:

anyway, they did the 4D scan abdominally (on top of the belly), not from 'inside'. they stopped scanning me from 'inside' once I reached week 9 ( i had to go for check up almost weekly earlier on as i had some bleeding issues).


----------



## msTwiggy

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Ok where the hell is everyone today?? :sad2:
> 
> I've just created a name poll if any of you want to vote? :happydance:
> https://www.babynamegenie.com/polls/99575

R!! I've voted!! :D and love the pic!!


----------



## LadyBee

Hello! I'm finally back! I can focus again! Yay!
First of all, I wanted to address everyone individually, but I just can't-I'm glad everyone seems ok, but Gabs I'm sorry about your situation, it's true-they should be taking care of you! And Rhonda, NO, you're not allowed to get sick again!!! I think the room will be absolutely adorable, can't wait to see it! L-I loved the little Dot scan!!
Oh, and I've also voted! :)

This time change has me all goofey, but I think I'll catch up now that I can relax and I don't have all this stress. Things have been very busy with me and I am surprised I've been remembering to temp!! One thing that I know has helped me is taking my supplements regularly, physically I feel wonderful, and even have lots of energy! I love this stuff and I wish everyone could take it!! (I've decided that it's also what is helping my cm, lets hope it brings on some EWCM too!)

On the TTC front we've decided to (try to) BD only every other day (we'll see if we can help ourselves...:blush: ). I don't think it matters that much because I can get pregnant, it just doesn't want to stick. I just thought maybe the :spermy: would be stronger and maybe make for a strong zygote to implant solidly...I'm dreaming, I know. Anyone have any ideas that make the egg stick?? I've heard to take asprin, but I really don't know if I want to do that. I suppose I'll google it. 

Oh, and Sara-hope you are :sex: as much as possible to catch that egg! Hope you have good cm! :rofl:

:hug: everyone!


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey Mel! Glad your doing better!:) I know you could get progestrone to help thicken your lining to make bean hang on........correct me if i'm wrong. Sorry i'm not to good in the ttc department with the extra stuff. And yes i know tons of women take aspirin.....why don't you want to do that? I take aspirin for other reasons everyday and my doctor is fine with it. 

Rhonda~hope your feeling alittle better! I can't wait to see pics of the room!!!!:) HOw exciting! Oh btw Brayen is ADORABLE! I have a pic of owen kissing my belly when pregnant with Gavin too cute!:)

Lyiana~ how is the m/s this week? Dot is adorable!!!!:) Can't wait to find out that it's your little man! fingers crossed!!!:)

Debs.....Sweetie i know your surgery is tomorrow and i just wanted to say Good luck and that I hope everything goes smoothly. You will be in my prayers for a nice easy recovery and on the road to a sticky BFP!!!:) 

Ash~good to hear from you! Glad things are going well. I"m jealous of your weight loss..that's awesome!!!

Lea~ How are you doing? Sorry when is your next scan?

Jenna~ i want another belly shot b/c i'm assuming you are growing!:) 

Michelle~ any verdict how are things looking? FIngers crossed sweetie!

Caroline~ where are you in your cycle? I see you've been busy.

As for me.....Still dealing with Gavin's cold and bloody nose..and of course i haven't called the doctor yet. I think its just he's got cuts inside his nose so i'm trying to not clean it out so much and be as gentle as i can..:(. And hubby is at work and well i was at work last night so haven't gotten a chance to talk to him . He is seeing the chiropactor twice a week and icing his back every two hours. THANK GOD he is funtional on his own! Gosh Monday was like having three kids, i even had to dress him on tuesday for work ! ......he is a baby when he does get sick or hurt...specially b/c it doesnt happen often. :)

And OMG OMG OMG I had a dream last night about my new baby finally!!!!!! and.....in my dream it was a GIRL!!!!!!!!! I have been dying to dream about baby to see what dreams said boy or girl.......obviously i know it doesnt mean much but still hoping. In my dream i went for a scan and they i thought FOR SURE it was a boy...and she goes NOPE you've got a little girl in there...............AHHHHHHHHHH I WISH THIS DREAM WOULD COME TRUE!!!

So I'm soooooo tempted to find out what the sex is but i will have to face reality then if there isn't my little princess...its such a big decision lately for me. If i didnt get scans alot i could wait but i doubt I'll be able to hold out! hehe

Miss you all!:)


----------



## Gabrielle

Oh my I forgot Sara.....I'm sorry my dear! What's the verdict? do you think you o'd? Btw opks would be almost positve for me....then no line....then a week later and SUPER dark line. My cycles varied so opks were fustrating for me...and expensive!!!!!! Good luck hunnie i hope you got that egg!!!!!!!


----------



## chocolatecat

Hi girls. 
R - that picture is sooo lovely. :) Made my day!

Debs good luck tomorrow. :hug:

G - hope the boys are feeling better. x

Mel - wow, wish we had your BDing problem! I love my husband, but man every day is waaaay too much for me! Good luck with the new approach. I think asprin is really safe to take, so if you want to give it a try it won't do any harm. Although I don't know about whether it works for this or not. want me to do the science detective bit?

L - wow, that scan is from outside? awesome!

S hope you got your eggy xxx


Based on past cycles I should ovulated today - so going to do the BDing tonight. But I've got hardly and CM, so I'm not sure. Will opk when I get home. I've had lines the last couple of days but no positives. I'm not really banking on much happening this month. going to see what my scans says, but I think I can't get pregnant at the minute - but it'd be nice to be proved wrong.

Still busy - but yep - have to check in with my girls.


----------



## Gabrielle

We're sharing bumps in my August Mommies thread...so i took some pics a minute ago...and thought of course i better share with my best friends.:):hug:\


btw.....Stretch marks are from just Owen(1st baby)...so they are just big right now b/c i'm preggers...hehe
 



Attached Files:







Belly.....3.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 3









Belly 16....1.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 5









belly 16....2.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabby!! Love Love Love your belly!! Its definately growin :happydance: with a baby girl inside!!!! Don't worry I have loads of stretchmarks from Brayden too...part of becoming a mom I think. And just a note about find out vs not finding out the sex...if it is a boy (which its not) wouldn't you want time to adjust to it and not find out at birth? I'm glad I found out ahead of time with Brayden, it gave me time to adjust that I was having a boy (cause I wanted him to be a girl so bad, lol) And if it is a girl you have sooooo much to buy! I am still shocked at how much I have to buy, thank goodness I got all the big stuff in netural colors, but the little stuff really adds up let me tell you!

Glad you all liked that pic, Brayden is ALWAYS coming over to me and just lifting my shirt up saying "kiss the baby" thank god he hasn't done it in public :rofl: he lifts it up as high as he can, oh god bless him though! LOL

Thank you all for voting, seems that we are tied at the moment, guess that means that either name will be a winner. I also did a poll on ingender and Kaiya Ashlyn is winning on there :happydance:


----------



## LadyBee

Gab! Your little person is growing a lot!! I love your belly pics :) Rhonda, I forgot to mention how sweet I thought your pic was too, and you look lovely!!
Caroline...the BDing is, well, :blush: not usually for me.......:rofl: I wish I wanted it more!! :rofl: (Oh, I'd be in so much trouble if he knew I said that.....hehehe) You're welcome to be a scientist and let me know if you get any conclusive info :D I have read very mixed reviews and also that it doesn't really increase chances or solidify implantation. Who knows........ ???

I like Kaiya Ashlyn...it's more unique than Brynn.............


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Meli Tia said:


> I like Kaiya Ashlyn...it's more unique than Brynn.............

Thanks hun I think it flows better with our last name too, Kaiya Ashlyn McDonald. But that's just me :D I "tried" suggesting to DH today that we tell family and friends the name and that way they could help us with the middle name and he said NO WAY! :dohh: So I guess its up to him now :cry: but I'm not done fighting!! :rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

Lol R your too funny. I would go with Kaiya Ashlyn as well!:) Flows good.:) How exciting!

In regards to finding out.....yes indeed I think it would be good to know so i can BUY stuff it that is the case........but idk b/c its our last baby it kinda makes me sad and think i should just wait. But oh gosh i would be SOOOOOOO friggin excitied, blessed, happy! if it is indeed a girl!

Thanks for the comments girls.:)


----------



## Honey84

hi can i join team jelly belly


----------



## Nlytin

Good Morning Ladies,

You certainly can join Honey.............Welcome!

Mel, Good luck withe BDing every other day. I hope you catch that egg. I have never heard of using aspirin so I don't know, but if it's safe what could it hurt. You're trying to make a baby.

Gabs, Look at that belly it's beautiful. I wish I had a belly like that. I think you were small to begin with so it shows beautifully on you. Me not so much until later. I have gotten bigger but not where you can see a clear bump. BTW, my next scan is a week from today, the 19th.

Rhonda, I love that your DH has given you so much input on the name. When I was pregnant with DD every name he shot down and no suggestions of his own. When we finally got to Zoe I didn't dare change. He was such a pain in the butt for that.

Caroline, Good Luck tonight and the next couple of nights. FX

I got stretch marks with Zoe. I thought I was in the clear because It didn't happen until my 8 month (I guess that's how much belly fat I already had:rofl:). Stretch marks are hereditary, if your mom got them then so will you.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Nlytin said:


> Rhonda, I love that your DH has given you so much input on the name. When I was pregnant with DD every name he shot down and no suggestions of his own. When we finally got to Zoe I didn't dare change. He was such a pain in the butt for that.

Oh I never said he gave any suggestions :rofl: he did exactly what your DH did and just shot everything down that I suggested, getting him to look in the baby name book was like pulling teeth. He's been a massive pain in the butt!! I got mad a few weeks ago and was like I've had it, you don't put any time into looking for a name, you keep saying you'll get to it but you don't so I'm going to name her and you'll just have to like it! So he said well I get to pick the middle name then :dohh:


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls! I'm at work today...just sitting at the computer doing orders and stuff...just to make some money.HOW BORING!! I could never do a sit down job.

Anyways..I started spotting again last night and then it got alittle worse today even though all i've been doing is just sitting.AH!!! I also have some tummy pains down low...feels like a cramp that is continous! GRR
so called the dr.and played phone tag. They said actually that I had a scan just two weeks ago so they didnt feel the need to do one yet? wtf? But i'm suppose to leave work(they dont know i'm just sitting all day ) but to leave and then go in for fetal heart tones. .......so I'm going at 415. I think it's ridculous that they dont want to scan but whatever i guess...what do you all think?


----------



## Gabrielle

I'm just again fed up with all this crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry for my rant. ..all done.:)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl: at Gabby....sorry its not funny but your little rant was cute :) I don't blame you for being upset, but is too many u/s bad for the baby?? I don't know just wondering? You do have one next week any way right?? Or is it the week after that?


----------



## LadyBee

Honey, hello again-I've seen you here before! :dance: Tell us a little bit about yourself, what you'd like to be called (most Jellies use their real names) and maybe even a pic of you and your OH-most of us have shared that too, if you look back you'll see us! :)
I was invited to the Jelly Bellies a few weeks back because all of my cycle buddies except for one (1stbaby) had gotten their :bfp:s and I had nowhere to go. Jelly bellies are of all stages as you'll see. Hope you like it here with us! :hug:


----------



## Gabrielle

Lol its okay to laugh at me.....hehe

Um Nope u/s are totally fine. Member starting 3rd trimester I get em once a week. Anyways I was suppose to schedule one for next week but she just saw that i had one two weeks ago and she doesnt want to check the placenta untill 4weeks has passed b/c she said there is no change. ...Now i know the bleeding is probably due to the previa like every other time...but it still worries me ya know! Specailly b/c i have this stupid pain.
I didnt mention the pain to them but will at the appt b/c tyenol hasnt helped it at all. So we'll see.


----------



## MissmyAngel08

GRRRRRRRR AF is on her way!!!!!!!!! DAMNIT.. I HATE YOU AF.... I am crampin and spottin and can just feel it MF'er GRR.. I am on CD 25 so she will be here in the AM which is only one day earlier than before i had my loss... I was on 27-28 day cycles.. Which i guess is good my periods are back on tract.. Goin to take Vitext next cycle to lenghten my LP.. Will see how that goes then might bring in PRESEED the followin month... I will catch up with you guys later i am at work just needed to vent!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs: awww Gabs try not to worry!! hope all is going well at ur apt, guess u'll be there soon!! I will post my belly over the weekend :D


----------



## LadyBee

Hello, first of all this is a photo of my 'scars' from the surgery for you to see. I had to get my navel cut again recently because I had scar tissue...sort of a long story I'll just bite my tongue now. :)

MICHELLE-Aww sweetheart, I am sooo sorry!!! I can agree with you though, it is nice that your AF seems to be getting regular, though I wish she'd just leave you alone after the pregnancy fairy visits you!! :growlmad:

Gab-I'm so sorry you have to deal with these scares. I am hopeful that it's just the privia and your pain is stretching pain... :hugs:

I'm gearing up to Ov!! I get to BD tonight......:dance: :rofl: I don't think I'll be able to do every other day.... :blush:

Caroline-how's it going now hun??

:hug: to each Jelly Belly!!!
**edit, I forgot to mention that this photo was 1.5 weeks after my surgery**
 



Attached Files:







SurgeryIncisions.JPG
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Gabrielle

Mel your scars look like mine did when i had mine...looks good.:)

So I just typed everything and it erased! grrrr.

Went to the she did a few tests to look for infections, fetal heart tones, and sent me for a ultrasound. So all the results that i've got back is....pain is b/c of a goftball size cyst on my left ovary, and then bleeding is due to the previa of course and also i have another minor bleed. Doctor advised to keep feet up and it should heal. Next scan is in 3 to 4 weeks. Baby looked awesome and all is well there! yay!

Now of course your wondering do i or don't i know.......and I DONT KNOW! The u/s tech that i usually see wasnt there....but this tech said she was thinking maybe another boy(but to be honest she's quite stupid....HONEST) So i dont care what she said. But i did get a pic of inbetween the legs......looks boyish to me.....ya'll can have a guess.

SOOOO also Gavin's had that bloody nose going on and today when i got home his left side of his neck was all swollen! So after my doc appt and u/s i took him to the docs....She think's hes got an infection in the lympnodes and a bad sinus infection thats what is causing the nose bleeds. So she gave us antibotics and said to give it 48hours and if nothing improved then we have to do lots of tests!.......My poor lil man I'm so worried for him.....he doesnt seem sick at all! No fever nothing.....just swollen neck and bloody noses....Please pray for him.

WEll thats it for tonight, i'll get reading your posts tomorrow. Luv ya girls!


----------



## Gabrielle

oops here's scan pic....although I've finally realizing that its a boy......all the girls are saying it looks boy.....
 



Attached Files:







New Baby...15wks 4days.jpg
File size: 69.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LadyBee

Aww Gabs...I'm glad to hear that the LO is still perfect. Poor little Gavin though, hopefully it's nothing serious. There's a lot of nasty stuff going on atm. I'll be thinking of you....and him...of course.
My scars healed really quickly, that's why I had the little navel issue, the doc said I healed so quickly that's why the skin mended together and healed weird. I WILL NOT show pics of that! It looked like the underside of your tongue!!! But don't worry, those of you yet to have this surgery...I am of course an anomaly, the navel thing would only happen to me as statistics would have it. :D 
Night night lovelies! Off to :sex: :bunny: :sex: :dance: :sex: :dance: :sex: :bunny: :sex:


----------



## Gabrielle

Wha happened to our thread!!!!!!! We never talk like we use to.....:( Hope everyone is okay!


----------



## LadyBee

I know, I've been wondering that too. I have been really busy, personally...but I still read it and don't always post. I think it's just a busy time. Don't worry Gabs, it will probably be hopping in here because of those of us who will soon be or are currently making our way to the 2ww! 
How are you sweetheart?


----------



## Gabrielle

Lol yeah I figure everyone is busy..but since I'm allowed to do......NOTHING till the bleeding completely stops...haha I have my computer on quite a bit.

I'm fine dealing with this pain and bleeding still...not fun but thats okay. :) Glad its the weekend and hubby will be home!!:)


----------



## LadyBee

Yeah, I'm really glad I get to have a nice weekend after everything. Hope you have a nice one too!!! :hug:


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh i know i have been thinking that too so come on girlies lets bring back our closeness!!

i have been away a lot and i know i was a huge contributor so i am sorry for my part of the quietness!!! :rofl:

so whats everyone doing this weekend? I am at work atm - ooooh being naughty hahaha
hope ur ok Gabs - keep resting!! I am soooo tired! had a blood test today which was a nightmare cos they lost my forms and then i had to pick them up from another surgery lol how rude!!! but with it being friday the 13th and all i am pleased it was only that!!

ooooh and work still do not know, and i ahve been saying oooh i feel so tired got fat and headaches blah blah and getting tested for thyroid (my blood test today hehehe) and then one lady says r u pregnant? aaaaaaah!!! i said no, i dont think so i have been on the pill and not missed a period!!!?! she goes oh well ur prob npt then ignore me :rofl: awwww my lil :baby: i dont like hiding you from the world :(


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh and MT you hafve such a nice tummy - no fat at all and all yummy and toned, now ur gonna go and get preggers soon :rofl: :yipee: then u will be a proper JELLY BELLY :dance:


----------



## Gabrielle

Rhonda...whatcha up to my dear??? Where you hiding...not like you! hehe

Jenna~ What blood test.....screening for birth defects? Why aren't you telling work you crazy lady! I think its safe to tell them......and all your fibbing.....but do whats best. Just curious why you feel the need to hide it? You dont have too much time left to explain the growing belly! hehe


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I am here!! Not working today so not really in front of the computer, but thanks for missing me :hugs: I feel loved :D 

Jenna I think its ok to tell work too hun, they will start suspecting if they don't already and you don't want them to find out on their own, best if it comes from you hun! I know its a tough thing to tell but once its out in the open just think how much better you'll feel!!

I am a little sad too that we're not as close as we used to be, let's fix that girls, I miss you all!!!! 

MT if you can you will want to BD every other day for the best chance, this is what most doctors will tell you. It gives DH's sperm time to rebuild, if your doing it everyday your odds are not as good...try to control yourself! :rofl:


----------



## LadyBee

Thank you Jenna, I wish I could have a really really huge belly!!!! I would be quite pleased with one of those that you girls have!

We're renovating more this weekend. We've ripped out the sheetrock in the main bathroom and DH is working on it as I type. I am not feeling very well today and my temps got all screwed up. I have a 'fever' and I now know that I'm not going to have a good drop to indicate OV, I believe it will be in the next day or 2. I have some stupid sinus thing, with headache and sore, dry throat. Hopefully it won't last but a day.

R-I will try to hold off. :D So far, so good. Only problem is, I keep thinking that if I have middleschmertz that I have to :sex: that day....I need to realize that :spermy: are there already if I've :sex: the day before. No matter what, I am just going to see what happens. I am hopeful. And it's the weekend, so I am NOT going to make any promises! :rofl: Who of the preggy Jellies had :sex: every other day for their :bfp:??


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Meli Tia said:


> Who of the preggy Jellies had :sex: every other day for their :bfp:??

Me me me!!! :)


----------



## LadyBee

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Meli Tia said:
> 
> 
> Who of the preggy Jellies had :sex: every other day for their :bfp:??
> 
> Me me me!!! :)Click to expand...

:rofl: Well, that's why I asked :D


----------



## 1stbaby

hey everyone. so this is almost like cd 22 i think for me. i stopped keepting track lol. i just found out that my counter part co-worker (only other supervisor in my dept.) is pg. :happydance: at the same time :cry: I want to be happy for her, and it is sad the things i have to tell my self to feel better. She is 33, i am 23, she has been married for 7 yrs, i have been married for 2, she has been a supervisor for 4 yrs, i have been one for 4 wks, but the worst part is, she has only been ttc for 2 months. she said today, if i would have known it was that easy i would have waited a few months.... grrrr. :hissy: i cant complain though right, i mean i dont have a right.... just annoyed, gosh, this is such a roller coaster. o well, i am off now till monday, and i have a bachelorette party tomorrow night and her bridal shower before, so thats some fun. I have been drinking way more lately than i should though. i dont know what to do girls. i want this so bad, and i am tryin not to want it, so i am keeping busy, but it only helps for a day, then i am back to wanting it. i dont know how to stop wanting it and make myself wait. people keep telling me, you are too young, wait a while, stop rushing you have a long time before you need to worry. i just dont hear them :blush:


----------



## Gabrielle

arghhhhhh. Now Owens got a terrible cough and a fever!!!!! It's over 102!....honestly what is wrong with my children!!! They are always sick and they dont even go to daycare!!!!:(:(:(. And the werid thing is..they both have totally different symptoms. Gavin hasnt had a fever at all.......werid!

Sorry had to complain!


----------



## msTwiggy

Meli Tia said:


> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meli Tia said:
> 
> 
> Who of the preggy Jellies had :sex: every other day for their :bfp:??
> 
> Me me me!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Well, that's why I asked :DClick to expand...

Me too!! Me too!!! :rofl: well, almost, we missed a day, but DH and I called it our "hamster week" :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LadyBee

OK!!! I'll restrain tonight.........UGG. This isn't gonna be pretty........................:rofl:


----------



## LadyBee

msTwiggy said:


> DH and I called it our "hamster week" :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Hey, I just realized I don't understand......don't hamsters do it often??


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Hey all.. Sorry im quiet just feeling ****chy.. And aggravatd with TTC... I started spottin yetserday.. and nothing.. GR NO spot since yesterday morning and we havent bd'ed recently


----------



## DebsHopeful

:hi:

I have missed you all. 

Thanks for popping by my journal Gabby :hugs: I hope your little ones get better soon. Lets hope they are building one impressive immune systom :)

R, you are right we aren't on here as much as we used to be but we are all still here for one another. :hugs:

I haven't been on because unfortunately I am still in some pain so won&#8217;t be on here long but wanted to let you all know that I am thinking of you to and that I am okay.

I saw my FS on Thursday late afternoon after my operation and he showed me the pictures of my insides (very interesting, not at all what I would imagine) and yip he found Endometriosis. I am not sure which stage it is. I was still not completely compos mentis. I would guess it is probably stage 1 but I suppose I will have to ask him next time I see him. He told me he lazered it away then and there which is great news, but all that being said I was not geared up for being told I had endo. I don&#8217;t really know anything about it. What causes it? If he has lazered it, is it gone for good or can it come back? Can it get worse or do you stay at the same stage? Are there things you can do to prevent it or help you endure it? Gosh I suppose I am going to have to find all this out. 

What a catch 22, it would have been excellent if he said there was nothing wrong but I suppose then I would still be wondering what is the problem so it is probably a good thing it was something and it was something he could treat [sigh]

Jenna, I agree with the girls. I think you should tell your colleges, they are going to find out soon enough. Everyone loves babies, so I am sure they will be happy for you.

Sara, how are you doing sweetie? I have only gone a couple pages back because my internet connection is rubbish as usual but I am dying to know if you ovualted. FX this is it :dust:

Ashley sweetie, I am sorry you are feeling so down. You are yound and you do still have plenty of time and for that you can be greatful but I totall hear you that it shouldn't be necessary to wait just because you have time because you and your DH are ready now and nothing is going to change that. I hope your miracle is just around the corner.

MT, I hope that a weakend immune systom helps you get get your BFP this month, perhaps it can help you to get that sticky bean :hugs: I also hope you feel better soon because it sucks to be sick unless of course it is morning sickness!!!!

Michelle, FX that the spotting is impantation.

Lea, If I recall correctly you are going for your scan on Tuesday. So exciting :yipee:

Liyana, are you still suffering from m/s?

Caroline, how are you doing?

Sarah, May is getting closer and closer :rofl:

Big hugs for you all!
Debs


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Awe Gabby you just can't win hun...its got to be the warmer weather moving in, lots of germs are starting to come out now, I totally know how you feel though, you watch when it finally warms up here we'll all be sick too! Its suppose to be 50 on Tues and Weds, I can't wait! :happydance:

Hi Ash! Nice to see you hun! So you'll be testing early next week then is af doesn't show? Exciting!! I know how hard it is to have everyone around you preg when you want to be...its so hard to put on a happy face...just think though, not much longer and you'll be joining them! :hugs:

Debs!! We've all been wondering how your surgery went. I'm glad you were able to find out the problem and I hope they can treat it since you caught it early. My mom had endo when she was 27 and was very very sick, they ended up removing her uterus, which they did back then but are not so quick to do now as they have fixes for it nowadays, I don't remember much about it other than it makes it harder to get pregnant, I'm sure MT could fill you in with all you need to know. I'm surprised your doc didn't give you more info on it...glad your ok though and hope the laser thing did the trick and you can get your bfp very soon!! :hugs:

Yes Sara where are you hun?? You must have ov by now...and your in the 2ww? I wish you had a computer sweetie!! We're all thinking about you!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Debs sooo glad ur back and that ur op went ok, sorry there was some bad news - i dont know much about it either but dont feel down - there is alot that can be done.

I will tell work soon but over here it is not easy - a lot of women get sacked when there preg, i have had this job for just over 2 weeks so its not like i have been hiding it for 14 weeks or anything.....if i dont have this job for another 11 weeks at least I will get no money and wont be able to afford to look after the baby so will be screwed, i am not scared of telling them just know when i have to do it. I will do it soon as i wont be able to hide it but it different here and its not about being happy about it - its corporate politics. I have another 9 weeks until I have to tell them legally so hey whats another 2?


----------



## LadyBee

1cre8tivgrl said:


> I'm sure MT could fill you in with all you need to know.

:blush: Probably with a brain-overloading magnitude.....:rofl:

Debs, sweetheart, I am so glad you're ok. First of all I want to say that Endo isn't the end of the world!! Actually, at this point it's managable!!
I don't have time to go into it right now fully, but I want to answer your questions briefly-
_"What causes it? If he has lazered it, is it gone for good or can it come back? Can it get worse or do you stay at the same stage? Are there things you can do to prevent it or help you endure it?"_
The cause of endo-Physically, what happens is that tiny, and sometimes microscopic particles that are similar to the lining of the womb, find their way into the pelvic cavity. These particles behave in the same manner as the lining of the womb. The lining of the womb is called the endometrium, which is where this disease gets its name.
It can reoccur, thus you need a maintenance program. There are many things you can do to help ease the symptoms and inhibit the spreading/reoccurance of Endo. Diet is one way. I would love for you to study this website that helped me a ton! Here-

https://www.endo-resolved.com/endometriosis.html

I'm also sort of strange and I'd like to see your pics if you have any way to post them on here or pm me and I'll get you my email address-We'll talk more sweets. Huge :hugs: and I'm sure we're going to get you your :bfp: and it will be soon!!
I'll be back around later~~


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Gabrielle said:


> oops here's scan pic....although I've finally realizing that its a boy......all the girls are saying it looks boy.....


Looks like a boy.. but to hard to tell! Glad all is well though


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Jai_Jai said:


> yeh i know i have been thinking that too so come on girlies lets bring back our closeness!!
> 
> i have been away a lot and i know i was a huge contributor so i am sorry for my part of the quietness!!! :rofl:
> 
> so whats everyone doing this weekend? I am at work atm - ooooh being naughty hahaha
> hope ur ok Gabs - keep resting!! I am soooo tired! had a blood test today which was a nightmare cos they lost my forms and then i had to pick them up from another surgery lol how rude!!! but with it being friday the 13th and all i am pleased it was only that!!
> 
> ooooh and work still do not know, and i ahve been saying oooh i feel so tired got fat and headaches blah blah and getting tested for thyroid (my blood test today hehehe) and then one lady says r u pregnant? aaaaaaah!!! i said no, i dont think so i have been on the pill and not missed a period!!!?! she goes oh well ur prob npt then ignore me :rofl: awwww my lil :baby: i dont like hiding you from the world :(


You goin to tell them? And they cant fire you for bein pregnant thats against the law.. Well at least in the US.. and if they do they arent worth workin for anyways!! :hug:


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Tryin to catch up but i gotta go with DH out to breakfast then run som errands.. AF is on her way more crampin and spottin this AM.. Today is when AF should be here based on my cycles before my loss so maybe my periods are back on track in the least.. Goin to order Preseed! Will catch up later!


----------



## LadyBee

Michelle, I highly suggest PreSeed hun! I hope you have a good weekend despite that *itch of AF............:hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls glad to see everyone is around again! YAY!......

I dont have much time to post but just wanted to let you know that I took Owen to the doctors........and he has Influenza!!!!!! How terrible my poor little man. :( So he will be quite sick for about 7 to 10 days!!!!:( 

They made me take Gavin in to get tested as well....as he's been on antibotics for 2days and he's neck is still swollen and his nose is still bleeding. If he has it I'd be happier hearing that then wondering worse. Waiting for the call back.

We all got our flu shots so this is just ridiculous!!! I'm so upset and fustrated......


----------



## msTwiggy

Meli Tia said:


> msTwiggy said:
> 
> 
> DH and I called it our "hamster week" :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Hey, I just realized I don't understand......don't hamsters do it often??Click to expand...

whoops! sorry, I read "every day". missed out the "other" :rofl:


----------



## msTwiggy

Gabby, sorry to hear that you're having such a trying time. Hope all turns out well soon hun :hug:

Debs, glad your surgery went on fine and hope that your doctor will be furnish you with all he can to overcome the endo.

I'm currently feeling extremely miserable. DH is travelling a lot this month. He's been away for two weeks, only came back a day in between to pack before his other trip, and same goes for the upcoming week. He sends pictures via mms while he's at his working trips and I can't help but feel jealous that he's out and about while I'm stuck at home being sick (yes, MS is still around). 

I guess it's just hormones, but honestly, I'm just down in the dumps right now. SO i'm going off to bed, and hopefully, i'll feel better in the morning.

Miss you girls.

*hugs*


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh Liyana I'm sorry your having such a tough time, it is just hormones but they are awful...I know! I have days where I am just miserable and don't want to be around anyone, I can't imagine being all alone to top it off. Do you have any close friends that live nearby? Maybe do something once a week or twice a week where you have a girls night in or out, so your not always alone? Keep your self busy. My DH is very busy right now too, he's home with me but not really, he's finishing up his degree and working full time and his job is very demanding so he's usually gone 1 night a week working all night long and then he has to work once on the weekends as well to make up the time he misses while he's in school, he will be graduating in May so I see the light but he's been in school for as long as I've known him and with a 1 kid and another on the way its very hard. I know how you feel hun...wish I lived a little closer. :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

Gabs, do you ever get a friggin' break?!?! I am so sorry...see sometimes I can't figure out why we HAVE to get a flu shot...I know it doesn't always work. I hope they both get better ASAP!

Liyana-I wish I lived close to you too, and we could get together :( :hugs:

Rhonda-How is the nursery coming along? You have that to keep you busy :)


----------



## LadyBee

WHOA...THIS IS WAY DIFFERENT! BnB has revamped!!! Neat-OOO.........


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Meli Tia said:


> Michelle, I highly suggest PreSeed hun! I hope you have a good weekend despite that *itch of AF............:hugs:

I ordered some this morning.. So will try that see how it works.. :) Still no AF wish she would show and quit tip toeing...


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Meli Tia said:


> WHOA...THIS IS WAY DIFFERENT! BnB has revamped!!! Neat-OOO.........


?????????? what is?


----------



## MissmyAngel08

oh nvm they moved us!! Yay! Hope the other ladies find us :) I just click the link in my email when there are new replies


----------



## Nlytin

Debs, I'm glad the surgery went well and they caught the endo at an early stage. Hopefully after whatever further treatment is needed you will get your :bfp:. My scan is on Thursday and I'm very excited.

Gabs, I'm sorry that your little ones are sick. I heard somewhere that this years flu strain was resistant to the flu shot. 

MT, stay strong you can :sex: every other day.

Jenna, I can't believe they would fire you for being pregnant. You do what you need to do for there and hopefully it all works out.

Liyana, sorry you are feeling so down. Hopefully you will feel better soon.


----------



## LadyBee

L-Yeah for your scan!!! Can't wait to hear about it! :hug: And thanks for the PMA on :sex: every other day...I'm doing good so far, today will be another challenge though :blush: :rofl:


----------



## LadyBee

*HELP!* I just had middleschmertz!!! I'm not 'supposed' to :sex: tonight under the every other day rule! *What should I do??* Can we :sex: tonight?? :D


----------



## msTwiggy

MT, if i were you, i'd just do it!! lol!!!


----------



## LadyBee

:rofl: :rofl: .....I did....heheehe :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hope you caught the eggie MT!!!! :dust: for this cycle

I am sooo exhausted today, and very sick of not sleeping...thought that wasn't suppose to start happening for a few more weeks :sad2: I've been up since 2am and it hurts!! Tossed and turned all night and everytime I move my little girl wakes up and start thrashing around too...she doesn't like it when I lay on my left side so I lay on my right side until it feels numb then switch to the left and she starts going bananas in there forcing me back to my numb right side...she's high maintenance already! :rofl: We had a very busy weekend and my feet are still killing me even though I rested them all night. Thankful for a sit down job let me tell you!!! But we finished our Master Bedroom, except for a few spots on the wall we have to touch up but other than that its ready to move into, which we will be doing this weekend...never a moments rest I tell you. And today is DH's 30th birthday so I was up making his cake till 9 last night, never even got to the frosting as we had company yesterday that stayed almost all day putting a slight damper on everything we had to do so while I was making his cake he was shampooing the carpets at all hours of the night :rofl: but we got it done and that was our goal, so proud of us!! I'm going to call my OB this morning to see if I can take Nasonex for my ear, it went away for a few days then the pain came back...I swear this will be the death of me. :hissy: My reg doc said it was safe during preg but I'm reading mixed things about it online so...better to be safe than sorry right? Hope you all have a good day today, its going to be a busy one for me and on only a few hours of sleep I hope to hell I can do it!! :hugs:

Oh and I talked to my mom this weekend, she asked if I had decided to stay home after the baby or not and I said I still wasn't sure but was kind of leaning toward it as I may not have a job to come back to, my company isn't doing well at all right now. She said well if you do decide to stay home I'd like to buy the kids diapers for you...I have the best mom ever!!! She's been helping up pay for daycare since Brayden started 2 years ago, she's really something else!! That would be such a huge help! And I've decided to start putting money aside now for the formula fund so we wont really have any extra added expenses until the baby starts eating solid food...I'm seriously considering this...I think maybe god is pushing me to try it anyway. And I've been with this company a long time (11 years) so I think I'm ready for a change. OMG did I just make up my mind?


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Hello ladies.. 12 dpo or sumthin i lost track lol.. Still no AF had spottin a few days ago but nothin since.. Temps still crazy.. Took an OPK last night just for the hell of it.. usually when af on way there is NO second line.. LOL but there was hah.. Anyhoo ordered stuff from babyhope's should be here tues or wed and will test then if no AF! Im not feelin too hopeful becuase my temps have been nuts..


----------



## LadyBee

Rhonda-Thanks! I hope this one does the trick too.
How in the world are you so busy?? I can't believe all you have done and crammed into such a small window...sheesh, no wonder we haven't heard about the nursery...you're too stinkin' busy to get to it! Big :hug: 
I do think your mom sounds wonderful. I welcome you to sound off on here more about staying home, I don't think you've fully made up your mind, but keep talking it through and I think you'll have your decision made for sure! I hope this little gal lets you seep soon or she's going to have one grumpy mama to contend with! :rofl:

Michelle-Oh my, do you have any weird symptoms? I know your AFs aren't 'regular' just yet, but with the stuff you're telling us, I would be testing if I were you. Got any ICs??? FX and GL!!

I'm leery to call it any dpo just yet, I had a minor temp dip today and with the middleschmertz yesterday, I'm pretty sure it's happening-at the moment or very soon. I had a fever on Friday and Saturday so I didn't get proper temps for my chart, so if you look and see the 2 discarded temps that is what it was all about. I've been having the same thing I always have-pinches here and there on both sides since yesterday. FX this is it! 
:hug:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls,

Thanks for the info MT, I will have a read. I am apparently only stage 1 which would explain why I have absolutely no symptoms except infertility but hopefully with the lazering my FS said it shouldn't come back but a good diet is always a good idea and I will definitely find out how I can keep it monitored preferably without another op... my tummy is still sore. PS: FS just showed me the pics and didn't let me keep them, very annoying!

Gabby, sorry the little ones are gettin sicker. I hope they come right soon, this must be very stressful for you.

Liyana sorry you still aren't well, lets hope it is just another couple of days at most.

Lea....getting excited for your pic.

Rhonda, I hope your little girl gives you the night off. I love sleeping on my left side if I couldn't sleep on it, I like you would also be nackered.

Sarah, someone needs to lend you a PC, I hate not hearing from you. 

Sorry for leaving some of you out but go to rush, 
I have a meeting to get to but wanted to quickly pop in and give you all a big :hug:


----------



## Nlytin

Mel, I'm glad you did it and hopefully it will have great results for you.

Debs, that sound so promising! I'm sure you're going to do everything in your power to make sure it doesn't come back.

Rhonda, you were unbelievably busy yesterday. It sounds like everything is definitely coming together. It's already your little girls world, I see! I hope you can get some sleep soon. Your mom is an angel to help you out so much. People really do forget how important it is to have a good support system when you have kids. You sound like you have made up your mind but it is a difficult decision so continue to use us as a sounding board until it's final. 

DH and I had discussed me staying home with this baby before I got pregnant. I was able to stay at home with Zoe for 18 months so we wanted to do the same for this new one. We have been planning for it and I couldn't see it any other way.


----------



## LadyBee

Deb-I just wanted to tell you that you can request a copy of your file for your own records. I had to take my digital camera to take pictures of my pictures, but you might be able to get them to scan them and send them to you, or even offer to pick them up. I know you might not want to have those pics in your family photo album ( :rofl: ) but they will be very helpful in the future if anything comes up, God forbid! But-I just wanted to let you know that because I felt it's my body, they are my insides and I deserve to have a copy of the information they have collected on me! Also think, you might not be with that FS indefinately and you might like to have possesion of the records for future use without waiting for them to transfer your records and so forth. Sheesh, sorry, I just feel strongly about this. :hugs: and thanks for keeping up with us. I hope you continue to heal very quickly sweetheart!!!


----------



## MissmyAngel08

No real symptoms other than bloatin and that spottin a had last week.. I ordered some OPK's and Preseed which comes with preg test which should be here tomorrow or Wed so i will test then :D


----------



## LadyBee

I hope this is it Michelle, GL!!! :hug:


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Meli Tia said:


> I hope this is it Michelle, GL!!! :hug:

Its not.. Started Spot.. AF is on her way.. UGH


----------



## LadyBee

:hug: Aww.........I really can't believe it. This isn't fair. :growlmad: 

I have high hopes for the preseed next cycle sweetie. I know there's one bright side, your cycle is a good length, and that is a good start to get your :bfp: 
:hugs:


----------



## MissmyAngel08

ya thats true.. probally the only good thing LOL... Heres to a new cycle and maybe an xmas baby


----------



## Jai_Jai

sorry about the :witch: michelle fingers crossed for this one!! now u have establish some form of regularity and now u have preseed there will be no stopping you xxx


----------



## MissmyAngel08

GRRRRRRRRRRRRR AF cant decide if she wants to show.. i had what i thought was LIGHT.. now nothing.. WTF?? Come or dont u stupid hag!! Off to work c ya ladies later!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Good morning everyone, love to you all! :hugs:

Aww Michelle I'm sorry hun...this isn't right, its been months now since a Jelly Belly girl has gotten pregnant, time to break the cycle...who's going to do it? Sara?? Isn't it about testing time for you hun....where are you :cry: we miss you terribly!!! Are you unable to get online through your phone anymore?

So last night was good, I finished making DH's frosting and put his cake together, I got a quick little video of Brayden helping daddy blow out the candles on his cake if anyone wants to watch it I think this link should work...
https://www.facebook.com/video/vide...saved#/video/video.php?v=1082614996171&ref=mf

I also took some pics of him eating it I'll have to upload those later. I decided to tell Tim that for his birthday I decided I was going to do the stay at home thing, he was very happy. I really think it will be something I'll have to get used to but all the little signs are pointing me in that direction so I guess I'm going to go for it. I got more sleep last night than I did the night before so I'm a little more awake but still not 100%...I think I may end up asking my OB for sleeping pills again, I had to at the end with Brayden because I wasn't sleeping at all. Its getting harder and my feet are starting to hurt more, I still have 14 more weeks, this little girl is going to be huge I fear!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

ok so unless you have a facebook account I'm told that the link wont work. Try this one...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHfxRHLdAmY


----------



## Jai_Jai

awwwwwwwwwwww Brayden is sooooooo cute!!! I love the film!!!! :dance: he is adorable i just wanna cuddle him :D

aaaaaaaaaaaah :wohoo: I heard your voice :yipee: its soooooo amazing :rofl: I know I am a geek!! but I have wondered what ur accent was like and what your voice was like for what 7 months now hehehehe that is amazing :wohoo: I love ur voice :dance:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl: OMG Jenna your cracking me right up!!!!! :rofl: Thanks for putting a smile on my face! I really needed that right now!

You guys I'm feeling so depressed right now. My good friend (who lives right down the road from me and is also preg, 2 weeks behind me) just told me what she's going to name her little boy, Brody :cry: and all I want to do is cry my eyes out. That's what I was going to name this one if she had been a boy, I LOVE that name and think it would have sounded so cute with Brayden. :cry: But now that she took it I will never have it. I'm so upset...and I'm not even having a boy! But I wanted to have one after this one and that is what I was going to name him :cry: well that's out the window now :cry: I am so terrible!! :hissy: and these damn hormones aren't helping me any! Thanks for letting me vent girls. :sad2:


----------



## 1stbaby

Aw, that video was so cute! Thats hilarious too! I am sorry about your friend. I keep telling my friends who pop up pg the names not to use, they respect it so far. I have not had that happen, but I would be so mad if it did. I dont really have any good advice that will make it better, but be excited youre having a girl! My friend is in labor as I sit here and type, she is going to be a St. Patrick day baby. I am going there later tonight after its all said and done. I am jealous, and we are falling out, but I am too good a person to not go. I am too nice sometimes. She has not been there for me at all in my good times and bad, so I feel a little anger towards her. O well, I have to put on a happy face. My boss just told me not to get pg since my coworker is pg. Since there are only two supervisors myself and her, my boss said to wait three months so we are not on maternity at the same time. grrr it would be hilarious if it happened now though. but i guess we are going to wait three months so that it doesnt. :(


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ash I wouldn't listen to your boss...if you don't want to wait 3 months than I say don't, he'll just have to deal, he can't control your life, I mean what if you already are?! Things just happen sometimes :) If I were you I'd keep doing what I was doing and if it happened so be it! :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

Rhonda that was so funny :rofl: and then Jenna's reaction to your voice.......:rofl: silly Jelly bellies! :D

Well I was at the hospital all afternoon because my very good friend had her baby girl today......(weird that Ashley's friend/frienemy had hers too.....)
She's adorable and I'm so elated for them!! I think the doctors thought I was her sister because I look more like her than her real sisters. Ha. Well that's my news for the day. I'm happy, now I have a brand new baby to dode over! I'm sure the jealousy will creep up, but for now, it's just pure excitement and happiness that everything went well!
:hug:


----------



## LadyBee

1cre8tivgrl said:


> You guys I'm feeling so depressed right now. My good friend (who lives right down the road from me and is also preg, 2 weeks behind me) just told me what she's going to name her little boy, Brody :cry: and all I want to do is cry my eyes out. That's what I was going to name this one if she had been a boy, I LOVE that name and think it would have sounded so cute with Brayden. :cry: But now that she took it I will never have it. I'm so upset...and I'm not even having a boy! But I wanted to have one after this one and that is what I was going to name him :cry: well that's out the window now :cry: I am so terrible!! :hissy: and these damn hormones aren't helping me any! Thanks for letting me vent girls. :sad2:

All I can say is I completely understand...in the last 6 years I've had friends have baby after baby and siblings for those babies. I've lost numerous names, middle names and so forth...but one way to look at it is that the name Brody might become the next 'Aiden' or 'Emma'* and you'd want something more unique for your next little guy. :hugs:

*My point isn't that these names aren't nice, it's that they were voted most popular in 2007 and top 10 in 2008. (And a great friend of mine had both an Emma and Aiden :rofl: )


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey now!!! I like the name Adien!!! hehe.....Thinking of either Adien, Jack, Seth, or lucas for this one....haha if it's a boy. 

sorry I"ve been MIA!!!!!!!! I can't find team jelly belly untill like page 5 and thought ok they havent typed anything????? So i finally said theres no way and opened it and sure enough 3whole pages missing me! hehe.

I'm doing good and Gavin's nose seems to be better so i"m holding off on the blood tests..b/c i'm SURE he's fine!:) Owens still sick but to be expected. He has the really high fevers and were on day 6 of this........hopefully soon.....but he's drinking enough and resting so tahts great!
I'm off bedrest b/c i'm done bleeding so thats great! Just back to pelvic rest! I took the boys to the zoo today!! Its 72 degrees here!!!!!!!! IT was nice we only stayed for 2 hours b/c Owen needs to rest but can't keep him inside all day on a day like this. :) 

Rhonda~ Brayden is adorable..and haha your hubby seems so serious on camera....like my hubby! haha. I like Brody but hey the next one maybe a girl so who knows! haha

Jenna.....BUMP PIC please!!!!!!!!!!!

Lea...Great taht you get to stay home..its wonderful isn't it?!

Debs~glad all is going well with you. I have stage one as well...we found that out b/c i was constantly bleeding after i had owen and having bad abdominal pain. I've been lasered 3times.....:( But so far it's been so much better. You will get your baby now!! God can't make you wait any longer!:) Keep resting babe!

Mel~ awe a new baby girl. How fun...I'm sure its hard but your such a sweet person that when you hold that baby all you can do is smile and feel happy for your friends.:) Soon it will be your turn

Ashley~ I disagree with your boss.....!!!No waiting unless thats what you want! you keep doing what your doing and if it happens now it was meant to be!:)

Sara~ I miss yoU!!!!! Are you pg or what?????

Michelle~ so did af offically arrive...:( I hope not! but then again a BFP or af would be better then limbo!

Well have a good rest of your day girls! Miss you all!


----------



## 1stbaby

My frienemy lol thats a great word! I am going to the hospital around 7. she is not even halfway there yet. I hope nothin is wrong, she may have to have a c sec, who knows, but either way yeah she will be born today. i agree, we are not going to stop doing what we are doing because i dont want to stop, and i feel like if it was meant to be at the same time that would be great and hilarious at the same time. which would leave my boss hurting but still funny. i love my boss to death, she is funny and super nice, she was joking about it, but at the same time she would be left with so much to do if that happened so there is some truth, but i dont care hehe.


----------



## LadyBee

:rofl: I knew I'd get in trouble putting Aiden in my last post. I adore the name Emma too! So, again, I was just stating the fact that the names were popular. :blush:
Thank you Gabs and it's great to hear that things are so good, aside from Owen still being a little sick...and you aren't bleeding anymore, that's fab!! :hugs: And I appreciate what you said as well...I hope I get to hold my own baby one day....:sad2:

Ash-Sweetie, I'm so hoping you don't have to wait another 3 months...I want nature to take its course NOW! :D And you are so sweet to go and support her, no matter what. :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

Oh, and I think we need a Seth!! :D But you know you might have a little girl in there....


----------



## MissmyAngel08

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Good morning everyone, love to you all! :hugs:
> 
> Aww Michelle I'm sorry hun...this isn't right, its been months now since a Jelly Belly girl has gotten pregnant, time to break the cycle...who's going to do it? Sara?? Isn't it about testing time for you hun....where are you :cry: we miss you terribly!!! Are you unable to get online through your phone anymore?
> 
> So last night was good, I finished making DH's frosting and put his cake together, I got a quick little video of Brayden helping daddy blow out the candles on his cake if anyone wants to watch it I think this link should work...
> https://www.facebook.com/video/vide...saved#/video/video.php?v=1082614996171&ref=mf
> 
> I also took some pics of him eating it I'll have to upload those later. I decided to tell Tim that for his birthday I decided I was going to do the stay at home thing, he was very happy. I really think it will be something I'll have to get used to but all the little signs are pointing me in that direction so I guess I'm going to go for it. I got more sleep last night than I did the night before so I'm a little more awake but still not 100%...I think I may end up asking my OB for sleeping pills again, I had to at the end with Brayden because I wasn't sleeping at all. Its getting harder and my feet are starting to hurt more, I still have 14 more weeks, this little girl is going to be huge I fear!


How adorable!!! BTW i sent u a request on facebook lol...


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Ok so i had a lil spottin today AGAIn (been like this for 3-4 days!! Still nothing.. Either a) Im preggo and maybe cervix more sensive from my surgery or B) Af needs to get her arse kicked for being mean


----------



## chocolatecat

Morning girls. Sorry I've been MIA. I'm really busy, plus I'm really trying to be laid back about TTC this month, and I don't think BnB is that good for me. although I missed you girls heaps!

Sorry the witch seems to be here Michelle...:hug:

Sorry the kids are sick again Gabby. hope you're all better soon.

R - that video is the cutest thing. Really made me smile. And like Jenna it's lovely to hear your voice! I guess cause you've got an American accent it makes more of an impact on us!

J - I'm sure you can judge when the time is right to tell them, but I'm sure they're guessing already if you have a bump. They can't fire you, and I think they sound pretty reasonable. Do you get maternity pay from them when you've not been there that long, or just statutory? They won't fire you, but I guess the worst that can happen is that they don't keep the job open for you (illegal, but they can probably get away with it) - but you would get statutory I think. Do you have a good contract or is it temporary? Good luck with it all x

MT hope you got that eggy - Fx

Debs sorry about the endo, but I think MT will be able to help you heaps and you can def still get a BFP.

sorry you're still sick (and alone :() Liyana - wish I was still in Singapore then I could have come to visit.

Well I think I'm 7 dpo - I've not been that good at taking my temps this month. I've not had any spotting yet, which is good. i had it from 5 dpo last month. I'm off to Boston on Sunday morning, so I'm trying to decide when to test...AF is due Sat/sun...I could wait for her, or test before I go - but what if it's BFP and then I bleed? I'll be all alone?? but if i'm there and AF doesn't come I'll think I'm PG, but what if I'm not!! I'll be so sad. Very confused. I guess AF might make the decision for me if she comes on time.
Got my scan date for the 1st April - but I have a big meeting at work, so need to rescedule...not easy with the NHS. hopefully I'll get my BFP and then I won't need to be checked for polyps.

As the I get close to AF I'm getting less chilled out about things...grr. I know I care as much as any other month, but I've been trying to fool myself into thinking I don't mind if it's not a BFP this month as I don't think I can...I'm not a good liar.

Sorry if I don't check in for a while. I've got a million things to do at work. 

love you all xxx


----------



## MissmyAngel08

*Cry* Woke up with more spottin today and Helluva cramps so AF im sure is on her way.. I am in ALOT of pain UGH.. So not in the mood to deal with work today! No one better cross my path today! lol:hissy:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Meli Tia said:


> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> You guys I'm feeling so depressed right now. My good friend (who lives right down the road from me and is also preg, 2 weeks behind me) just told me what she's going to name her little boy, Brody :cry: and all I want to do is cry my eyes out. That's what I was going to name this one if she had been a boy, I LOVE that name and think it would have sounded so cute with Brayden. :cry: But now that she took it I will never have it. I'm so upset...and I'm not even having a boy! But I wanted to have one after this one and that is what I was going to name him :cry: well that's out the window now :cry: I am so terrible!! :hissy: and these damn hormones aren't helping me any! Thanks for letting me vent girls. :sad2:
> 
> All I can say is I completely understand...in the last 6 years I've had friends have baby after baby and siblings for those babies. I've lost numerous names, middle names and so forth...but one way to look at it is that the name Brody might become the next 'Aiden' or 'Emma'* and you'd want something more unique for your next little guy. :hugs:
> 
> *My point isn't that these names aren't nice, it's that they were voted most popular in 2007 and top 10 in 2008. (And a great friend of mine had both an Emma and Aiden :rofl: )Click to expand...

I too have lost a lot of names, lost my girl name last year when my friend named her baby Addison...I was crushed, then the year I was preg with Brayden DH's cousin was also preg and had a girl and named her Madison which was the name we had chossen if Brayden had been a girl, its just a never ending vicious cycle! And now this...sigh...I can't win for loosin! But thanks for understanding. I freaked out to DH last night and told him we def need to start telling people our name now so no one takes it, I would freak as I don't have a back up name! :hissy: All he could say was don't worry no one would pick Kaiya...yeah ok....you just never know!

Oh what did your friend name her baby??


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

chocolatecat said:


> R - that video is the cutest thing. Really made me smile. And like Jenna it's lovely to hear your voice! I guess cause you've got an American accent it makes more of an impact on us!

I have an accent? Get out! LOL You guys in the UK have accents, and I love them! I've got nothing, just plain ole reg me. :D

I am in such a funk today and I can't shake it, down in the dumps and just can't smile at all today, tired, worn down and just feeling yucky, not to mention mega bad hair day! :hissy: couldn't do a thing with it this morning and feeling hideous! I just want to crawl back into bed...is it June yet?

Gabby 72 degrees??? When it that coming to Maine? LOL Its going to be 50 here today and tomorrow so I guess I'll settle for that, no sun though, cloudy, but warm. Come on spring I know your out there somewhere....


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

MissmyAngel08 said:


> *Cry* Woke up with more spottin today and Helluva cramps so AF im sure is on her way.. I am in ALOT of pain UGH.. So not in the mood to deal with work today! No one better cross my path today! lol:hissy:

I'm sorry hun! :hugs: Boy its a good thing we don't work together :rofl: we can be grumpy together today! :D


----------



## LadyBee

Rhonda-Ok, you asked about my friends baby's name...brace yourself...:rofl:
I've had a hard time with it since they told me but I understand why they chose it, I just think they are going to have a hard time with people actually saying it correctly so it is:
Dalinda (pronounced DAY-LEENDA) Nicole. I will be calling her Day though :D The mom is White and the dad is Cuban...that's why it's got the spanish twist. I'm so excited to go see her again today. I need to get in gear so I can get everything I need to do today done!

Well girls my temp keeps rising so I think I'm about 2-3 dpo. Hope this is it!

Michelle, honey I'm so sorry, I can't say it enough....AF definately needs her arse kicked! :hugs:

Caroline-So good to hear from you sweets. I wish I was in the Boston area so I could set a meeting with you for lunch or something...but then again I'm glad I'm here because I don't think I could handle the weather up there atm! :D 
Sorry ladies, I hope it warms up for you soon and poor Rhonda-believe me, you think it's a bad hair day but others probably think it looks great!! :hug: At least that is how it seems to be with me...

Ok, I have to get busy! Love you guys!


----------



## chocolatecat

hey there, sorry you're all down in the dumps. :hug:

Ok, so I'm a cat person, so I find these videos really funny and you guys are mostly dog people, but hope the simon's cat videos cheer you up (there's a dog one too, but it's not as funny IMHO). Hope they cheer you up even just a tiny bit!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rb8aOzy9t4


----------



## chocolatecat

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0ffwDYo00Q


----------



## chocolatecat

1cre8tivgrl said:


> I have an accent? Get out! LOL You guys in the UK have accents, and I love them! I've got nothing, just plain ole reg me. :D

yep, you have a lovely accent. Mine's slightly yorkshire - like Sean Bean. Or the guys from the Full Monty if you ever saw that. :)

OOOo!! got my scan rearranged for the 6th of April...fingers crossed I'm Pg by then and don't need to go.

Damn it, now I'm back on BnB it's sucking up my time and making me obssessive again - excuse me if I vanish soon!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Hi Caroline, glad to see you back here. No I have worked in HR/Personnel for most of my working life so I know all the legalities and all my rights, but unfortunately there is no fool proof trap to ensure they do not let you go. I have only been with the Company 3 or 4 weeks, and my probation is 3 months, so they could find a reason to let me go, which does not make them look bad, trust me I have seen it before. I will not roll over though I will try and sue them etc if they do, and tbh if they don&#8217;t hold my position open its not the end of the world. No I am not entitled to Maternity Pay of any kind, for that you have to be employed with the same employer for 26 weeks by the 15th week of preg, so u have to be there for 8 weeks before u qualify. I will get Maternity Allowance, if they do not sack me within the next 9 weeks otherwise I get nothing and I will be royally screwed. I have to legally tell them in the next 8 weeks, and I doubt they are suspecting I am cos I don&#8217;t have that much of a bump yet, just look fatish &#8211; but they have not known me any other way&#8230;..I also dress very well to hide it, and sit down most of the day so it is not visible. I would love to tell them and it all be ok but I just know it wont. They are an odd company and replace people whilst they are on holiday, there is no loyalty here and they don&#8217;t obide by the regulations, but get away with it. So you see this is why it is a bit difficult to just tell them, because I face no money and that my friends is just not an option, no one could help us out :cry: 

I too am in a bad mood, feel crap, look crap and feel fat tired and i just wanna cry my hair wouldnt do anything today and i just feel sooooo blah I cant wait for August and my time off and my little Baby to look after - its what is keeping me sane at the moment!!!


----------



## chocolatecat

Aw hon, that sucks so much. It sounds a pretty crappy place to work. Is it worth getting on the council housing list now for when the baby comes in case you're unemployed?? I'm not sure where you guys are living now?? I know it's going to be tough if you end up with minimal money, but it can be done. God dang it - look at all those 16 year olds with kids, it's tight, but it's doable. 
I'm like the money saving expert, so if needs be I'll help you with all your bargain hunting and cheap food buying etc...
Once you have some time on your hands (if you ever do) check out this site for loads of advice on money saving and also the forums for bargain shopping etc..
www.moneysavingexpert.com


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Caroline your coming to Boston? That's not all that far from me!! :happydance: Boston, MA right?? Its only 2 states away from me...how cool!!! 

Well my day got worse...my work threw me in the ringer this morning, we had a high school kid come in to job shadow the company and my boss was busy (not to mention cranky) so he put the general manager in charge of him so he comes in my office and says well he wants to be a graphic artist so I'm sticking him with you for the day....UGH! I was so angry. I don't know about anyone else but I am not a fan of having someone watch my every move, I wasn't having a great day to begin with and didn't feel much like talking let alone explaining every move I made and showing him what I do...I was so angry, thankfully I only had him for a few hours cause god...but DH picked me up and took me out to lunch, brought me out of my funk a little bit...then I had someone bite on some stuff I am selling on craigslist, so its getting better, slowly but it is. I'm trying to put on a happy face :D


----------



## Jai_Jai

awww caroline thats so sweet - i have major issues though if i dont get money i have to pay £200 a month on my ex's loan, he got me into loads of debt and i am still strugglin if i ever saw him again :gun: but thanks the budget thing would help maybe and i already knew about that website thanks for the link, but never seem to et anywhere with it :rofl:

You so have to meet Rhonda - I am jealous though :hissy:

Rhonda I kow exactly how you feel :grr: and I think 'funk' is sooooo funny!!! is that bad mood? :rofl:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Dont' worry hun...we will meet someday!! Boston isn't really close enough to go and meet Caroline, its probably 2.5-3 hrs from me. But I think someday we should have a Jelly Belly Reunion...(only we've never met :rofl:) but all meet in the same place, wouldn't that be neat to finally meet eachother in person? :happydance:

:rofl: Jenna "Funk" is just a slang term meaning depressed, grumpy, in a mood that you can't come out of. I love how its so different in the UK...you guys are usually the ones that say stuff and I'm like :saywhat:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
hehehe yeh u r lol im gonna start saying it lol so how do i impplement it into my vocab? 'I am in a funk today' or 'why r u in such a funk' ??? :rofl: yeh would love to meet you :hugs: would be amazing to all have dinner together


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

yep yep you got it darlin :rofl: Now there is a term you use a lot that rubbed off on me and I say it at home sometimes and Tim just looks at me like I have 3 heads...I can't remember what it is now...it will come to me eventually, prego brain in full swing!!


----------



## 1stbaby

So i am loving this ohio weather today. it is 73 here and wonderful! its going to be 50 tomorrow so mother nature is teasing me. my friend had her baby last night at nine pm. she is gorgeous. she had to have an emergency c sec it got really scary for a bit. so bad i cried along with the dh and the mother, it was scary, i called off work and stayed with her until everyone was fine. baby dallas carlie was born 7 lbs 14 oz very very precious. everyone is great. i went back today and they are all good. i want a baby :) i am on cd 27 now. af is coming soon though. we are letting nature take its course though, if it happens it happens, but we are going to bd every other month next cycle too like you mt just to see if it works.


----------



## MissmyAngel08

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH What a day!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL I work for a call center and I am a mentor (who does pretty much Supervisor things without the pay) And i swear all my rep's have left thier brain at home! WTF... Maybe its cause im pmsing but damn glad to be home with a beer in hand! Got my preseed today.. Dh is lookin foward to usin it LOL... Who is next on testing list? Sara isnt it?? Hope everyone is doin well! Hope all who is sick is feeling better! etc etc.. Will try and catch up more on you all this weekend! Work week is SO busy for me LOL


----------



## Gabrielle

Gosh........SARA!!!!!!! I want to know if your pregnant! Come find us some way some how! We miss you dearly!:)


----------



## Gabrielle

Okay....I know why i couldnt find our thread untill page 5.........we've been moved! To the ttc buddies......did anyone know that???????? It's fine with me but i had no idea?


----------



## MissmyAngel08

yah i saw the update post.. plus have it setup when someone replies i get it emailed to me LOL


----------



## LadyBee

...yeah, I figured it out. I saw a post on one of the Mods' threads. :D
Night night!


----------



## LadyBee

Girls, I just wanted to let everyone know that our sweet Sara is going through a really rough time. I just visited her journal and her grandfather is very very sick.....
my heart goes out to you dear........Love and :hugs: :!:


----------



## MissmyAngel08

:( Prayers goin out that everything will be ok :hug: Sara


----------



## Jai_Jai

Yes Sara has been keeping her journal up to date so if you want to pop in with some wisehes then do, cos she is having a tough time with her Grandad and also the meds are not being nice and co-operative. :hugs: Sara and hope all gets sorted soon!!

It is a beautiful day again today so all is good. Done my hair and a spot of fake tan :D and feeling like my normal gorgeous self :rofl: but still spotty :grr:

Hope you all have a lovely day today :hugs:


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Jai_Jai said:


> Yes Sara has been keeping her journal up to date so if you want to pop in with some wisehes then do, cos she is having a tough time with her Grandad and also the meds are not being nice and co-operative. :hugs: Sara and hope all gets sorted soon!!
> 
> It is a beautiful day again today so all is good. Done my hair and a spot of fake tan :D and feeling like my normal gorgeous self :rofl: but still spotty :grr:
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely day today :hugs:

Anyone got a link to it? id like to send my wishes... Been pretty nice here too :) Time to pull out my capri's!


----------



## Jai_Jai

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/63975-srm0421s-journal.html


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

](*,) Ok so they don't have a smiley to fit me today so this one is as close as I could get...they need to make one with a big belly laying on its back passed out. Girls I have 3 months to go and I am having troubles already, now I'm having breathing troubles, I can't even read my kid a story without feeling like I'm going to pass out, I'm so exhausted and mentally drained, I have no energy and if I'm on my feet for an hour or more they hurt so bad I have to sit down for the rest of the day :hissy: Is it June yet??? :cry: It's only going to get worse too...oh the joys of being pregnant...anyone want to finish this for me? I tried to get DH too...but he wasn't up for it...wuss! :rofl: Girlies look at my ticker!!!! 100 more days!!! (actually will be less than that since she'll be coming out sometime in my 39th week)

Poor Sara...I'm coming to visit you hun. :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

I have a dilemma!!! My Granny wants to buy a pram/travel system for the baby!! anything i want, money is no object. The thing is Jos sister has given us her old one, i think its a quinny but i have no idea and have not seen it!!! I don't know what to do my Granny is nearly 86 and she really really wants to do this, :hugs: i love her so much, I would just let her if we didnt have one from Jos sister, but I know he would moan if I said I wanted her to buy us one :( I just know it would be ours too and we would not have to give it back but i know what he is like!?! guess could always leave one at my parents!?! oh pls help any advice!?! xxxxx


----------



## HatterasSarah

hey girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry I've been so MIA lately. School is seriously kicking my butt. Anytime I get on my computer, I go to facebook (my team members from my classes often communicate through facebook), and then it seems I have no time for anything else. 
I can't wait for this friggin semester to be over so that I can actually have some free time!

How is everybody? I see that we have some new jelly bellies =)!! 

I'm going to look through the previous posts and check up on y'all...I hope everyone is well!!

Oh and Jenna...If you and jos have 2 cars, you will need 2 carseats anyways! And as far as the prams go, I would definitely just leave one wherever you go the most, besides your home. When is your gender u/s??? I cant wait to find out what you're having!!


----------



## HatterasSarah

Rhonda, I'm so sorry that you've been in a funk lately...are you feeling better today??
Gabby, how's that little baby doing? Are the boys better? I haven't talked to you in a few days and I miss you =(. 
Debs, I hope all is well girl!!!
Sara, ARE YOU PREGNANT!?!??!?!?!?!? 
Ashley, wasn't yesterday beautiful?!?!?! it was about 73 here also....I LOVE this weather!! How's TTC going??
Lea, where are you sister??
Caroline, I think taking a break from the hustle and bustle of TTC will be a good thing. I know it's so cliche to say this, but soo many people get pregnant on their TTC "breaks." Good Luck!

Well, hopefully I'll be back sooner rather than later! I miss you all!


----------



## Jai_Jai

glad to see you Sarah!! :dance:

So you reckon just get two buggies?

sorry to disapoint but I am on team yellow!!! :D

Keep up the hard work at school, when do u finish? :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

SARAH!!:hugs: :!: I know you've been busy but I've missed you! I haven't gotten to know you as well as my other Jellies yet! :(

Good luck in school and I hope things ease up for you so you can *ahem* TTC again soon!!!! :dance:

:hug:


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Hi Sarah.. I see ur in school GL! I will be startin in June but not puttin TTC on hold will prob just take a semester off :)


----------



## HatterasSarah

Aww Jenna!! Team Yellow is fine....do you have any scan pictures??!?!?

MEL!!! How are you girlfriend?!?!?!? How's TTC going?? Thanks for the encouraging words-I will be done with this semester in the middle of april...so I only have a month (or less) left!!! But then I have my intensive learning session for 3 weeks in may, but that won't be hard =). 

Michelle, welcome to Team Jelly Bellies!! Congrats on starting school...being a mom and being in school is tough, but you can do it =). Good Luck TTC!


----------



## Gabrielle

Jenna..........YOUR ON TEAM YELLOW!!!!!!! WHAT?? Since when.....omg NO! I'm dying to know what your having!!!!! you can't do that hehe.

Hey sarah! Miss you....your almost done I bet you can't wait!

Well girls i'm in Lots of pain again.......going to see doctor in the morning. But i'm puking and nauseaous and left flank hurts.....pretty sure i have kidney stones!!!:( NO not again....soooo painful! I can barely walk.....boo


----------



## LadyBee

:hugs: I'm doing well-just keepin' on keepin' on :D I'm about 3-4 dpo and hoping for the best! We've got a lot of things going on and I have 2 new babies around me to dode over, my good friends just gave birth around the same time, although one is way up there in Indiana, and the other one is just around the block. I am happy that both girls were born healthy and Jade Abigail and Dalinda Nicole are both beautiful!
I'm excited to have you back on BnB more often!! :hugs:

Oh and Michelle, I forgot to mention this, but I was supposed to only BD every other day this cycle but I sort of did every day :blush: I have it marked in my FF chart if you look at that. We did have a day break here and there, but it's not really practical for us to manditorially (whoa, did I just make up a new word?? Must consult Mr. Webster...) not BD just because we're not 'allowed'. :D But, GL if you can manage it!! I think it is a good thing to do to increase his volume. How is AF for you, I am still really sorry she ruined the party.

Gabs, how are you hun?


----------



## LadyBee

Aha! You posted while I was posting......I'm so sorry sweetheart. Do you EVER GET A BREAK, LOVE?? :hugs:


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Meli Tia said:


> :hugs: I'm doing well-just keepin' on keepin' on :D I'm about 3-4 dpo and hoping for the best! We've got a lot of things going on and I have 2 new babies around me to dode over, my good friends just gave birth around the same time, although one is way up there in Indiana, and the other one is just around the block. I am happy that both girls were born healthy and Jade Abigail and Dalinda Nicole are both beautiful!
> I'm excited to have you back on BnB more often!! :hugs:
> 
> Oh and Michelle, I forgot to mention this, but I was supposed to only BD every other day this cycle but I sort of did every day :blush: I have it marked in my FF chart if you look at that. We did have a day break here and there, but it's not really practical for us to manditorially (whoa, did I just make up a new word?? Must consult Mr. Webster...) not BD just because we're not 'allowed'. :D But, GL if you can manage it!! I think it is a good thing to do to increase his volume. How is AF for you, I am still really sorry she ruined the party.
> 
> Gabs, how are you hun?

Chart lookin good!! We usually bd everyday after AF til pos OPK then every other day.. DH usually cant make it 2 days without LOL


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks...Mel.:) Um yes when i'm not pregnant usually things are no where near as bad!!! And usually my kids arent sick constantly, this is a terrible start to a new year! hehe

Doctor told me to push fluids last night and gave me a tyeonol 3(stronger med) to help with the pain..and if i wasnt better by the am to call and i'll have to go see her. Well i TRIED to push fluids but when you throw up and feel like it its very hard to keep anything down....so didnt succeed very well. I'm assuming she thought i could flush out the stones. So they get in, in about an hour so calling then.


----------



## LadyBee

Aww :hugs: I hope it goes well, you're going in to the hospital right?


----------



## Gabrielle

Just got back from my doctors appointment. Guess not only do I have kidney stones but also an infection in my kidneys as well as a bacterial infection.....aAHH it never ends! gosh darn urinary system....i need a new one! lol I have to see the urologist next week and I'm on 3 different antibotics, one that makes you really sick! yuck! So she let me go home, told me to try to keep just fluids down, rest and take pain medication if need be. She's out of town next week and told me to go see one of her partners if i have any concerns. were hoping the stones pass on their own so i dont have to get stents again!!! 

Saw baby on scan but didnt ask what it was......was SO tempted! Lol. Just glad to be able to come home and baby is good!:)

Btw....my doc said i'm more then half way there! I'm like what.....? she said your half way done b/c babies come so early..........! It kinda freaked me out! lol


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs: you poor thing! Sooooooo glad :baby: is fine though!!

r u finding out if :blue: or :pink:??

eeeeeeeeeeeeek!! half way :wohoo:


----------



## Gabrielle

Um Yes I will be....I'm sure of that. i'd LOVE to wait..but getting scans every week starting at 23weeks will be too hard to not find out!

Thanks much!~:) Glad baby is okay too!

So when is your next scan?? When did you decide team yellow?????


----------



## Jai_Jai

yes would be waaaaaaay to tempting to find out! I have always been on Team Yellow but for about 5 weeks we were undecided and Jos wanted to find out (but I didn't) so we were going to, but then he changed his mind so we're back on yellow :dance: sooo pleased

next scan is april 9th


----------



## msTwiggy

Hello team Jelly Belly!!!

Oh dear, seems like things havent really been on the up and up for most of you. Hope everything will turn out ok for all of you though.

Things have been LOADS better for me this week!! Morning sickness has packed its bags and left, not completely but i'd say 80% gone! :D

I've got my energy back and feel absolutely splendid. Did some shopping then realized that maternity clothes are ridiculously expensive. 

Anyway, i've been keeping myself busy at work, and also at home. My best friend and I set up an online shop where we're selling our stuff (brand new and preloved) just to get rid of clutter and make space. Well for me, it's to gain a little bit more on the side so I can buy little Dot the cute baby stuff later on :happydance:

I just managed to get some items published today, and I'm still in the midst of sorting out items and taking pictures, so hopefully i'll get more done soon!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:yipee: happy 14 weeks Liyana :yipee:


----------



## chocolatecat

Morning girls.

Sounds like it's been a mixed week for you all. 
I'm glad you're feeling better liyanna - yeay for shopping! 
Gabby sorry you're so ill - that sounds so horrible.
R - it would have been lovely to meet you! But yes, you're still a long way away - in fact about as close as me and Jenna I think!!

Mel - how are you hon? thanks for dropping by. :) :hug:

Sara, I'm sooo very sorry about your grandpa and your tough cycle this month. you're such a sweet girl, I'm sure your grandpa is so pleased that you've been to visit. :hug:

I'm not so happy. AF arrived yesterday. so a LP of 8 days - WTF?? so pissed off, especially as I was feeling so optimistic and my bubs were sore, which is quite unusual. It's not spotting but def red and gunky - so that's a change (urgh). but temp is up this morning, but that happens to me most months. 
Really pissed off with my body.

Off to Boston tomorrow. Very excited (mostly about going shopping!). Any of you american girls got any recommendations for cheap/bargain shopping. Or any craft shops (we have hobbycraft as a big craft emporium chain, which is fab, but so expensive!).
I'll drown my sorrows in shopping bags!

Off into the garden today, it's lovely weather and I need to get so seeds and bulbs in.

:hug: to you all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Just a quick little hello to my ladies...today is moving day so I wont be online at all after this morning. My parents are coming down to help DH move the big stuff that I can't help with so that will be a huge help. Going to be a very busy day but in the end I'll be in my new bedroom!! :happydance: I'll "try" not to over do it today as I'm starting to come down with a cold or something, had fluid draining down the back of my throat all day yesterday which has given me a sore throat and woke this AM with a bad headache...gotta love spring...but its what I wanted right, no more snow! So I'll deal with this.

Gabby hun I'm sorry to hear that your going through tough times again! You poor girl! God has got to give you your baby girl after all this, it wouldn't be fair if he didn't. I hope you feel better soon sweetie! :hugs:

:yipee: Liyana for less MS!!! Glad to see its on its way out! And yes Happy 14 weeks! :)

Yes sad but true...Jenna is on team yellow :cry: It will be tough for me but I definately support your decision hun! :hugs: Any other Jellies not going to find out? I need advanced warning so I can prepare myself for the let down :rofl:

Caroline, sorry the :witch: found you hun...I'm telling you its been way to long without a :bfp: in here...that's not right..someone has to be right around the corner here!! Hope you have fun in Boston, I haven't shopped there myself so I don't know of any good stores, sorry!

I'm 26 weeks today!! :wohoo:


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls just stopping by to update. Well i ended up in the er last night b/c i hadnt peed for 8 hours...!! So They gave me a foley cath, iv fluids, morphine, and zofran. Did a scan again.....and 5 hours later i felt alil better to go home and went home without a foley. Its now 730am and I cant pee again!ggggrrrrrrrr......so guess i'm off to the er b/c i cant pee and been puking.:( Take care all .


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Oh Gabbi.. u poor thing :hug:


----------



## 1stbaby

so my nephews mom is pregnant again, by my brother of course. this is such upsetting news becuase they are not even together and cant afford to take care of the one they have. she said she was on birth control but she wasnt so on and so on which is how my nephew came to be, but she has always wanted lots of kids, and she basically tricked him again. though it is such his fault as well because duh how dumb are you, and use a condom if youre going to do that again. so annoying. ugh i am not even happy for her. well that will make 6 nieces/nephews between my husband and i. then my sis-in-law went to the dr to see if she could have another, i guess they are going to start trying. crazy crazy. i had an awful week last week and i hope this one gets better. i am not in the mood to do anything but lay around. blahs..


----------



## chocolatecat

Honey, I'm sorry that sucks. i guess us TTCers are getting pretty down hearted. as rhonda says it's been a while since there were and BFPs round here (apart from people we know and slightly resent). At least another nephew or neice is something lovely to add to your life. :hug:

Gabby that sounds awful. I hope you get better soon xxx

I'm lounging around in Philadelphia airport in a rocking chair (!) and waiting for my connection. Wishing I was going to Hawaii or Miami...so or Montego Bay - so many lovely sounding connections. Oh well, Boston will have to do!

hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs: so sorry gabs u r in my prayers and i hope for a speedy recovery soon xxxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabby I hope you feel better soon hun, but thankfully you don't have to stay in the hospital this time.

Girls I wont be on much today, I am quite ill...was couch bound all day yesterday and dragged myself into work today, which I'm starting to think was not such a good idea. My head is pounding and I have a terrible cold, slight fever, weak and very tired, no energy. I haven't been sleeping well since I feel so lousy. Really wish I had stayed home today!!! :sad1:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs: Rhonda!!! poor baby!! Everyone seems to be poorly!!

I have some great news though!! I just felt my first proper kick :wohoo: soooooooooo amazing :yipee:


----------



## Gabrielle

Rhonda.....you sound like you have INFLUENZA.........you better call your doctor sweetie. Did it come on all of a sudden.....you've got ALL the signs..and it's going around like crazy. You poor thing i'm so sorry!:( HUGS

So I don't feel like going back to see my last post..but update from saturday morning. They tried to start fluids on me but the nurse couldnt get an iv in for the life of her! grrr. So then doctor decided to just admit me. ...i said FINE. Got home and told hubby but saw how happy the boys were to have me home....so i called the doctor and said i refuse to go in........he said well its up to you but you BETTER keep some fluids down!! And he also sent my hubby to pick up a cathreter for me to use so that I could empty my bladder. So I've been trying to keep myself home all wknd and I made it ...thank god! I'm still unable to pee so keep cathing myself....which is starting to get VERY SORE!!:( Waiting for Doctors PA to call(my docs gone this week...:() Then also going to see urologist.....b/c we need to figure this out. Sorry if you've heard all this...just wanted to update.


----------



## LadyBee

Gab and Rhonda sweet dears...I sure hope things get better ASAP, neither of you deserve to have it so rough right now :( :hugs:

Jenna!!! :wohoo: That's just amazing!!! :cloud9:

Well ladies, I'm not symptom spotting and I like it. I also have a while before AF is due so I'm sure it will commence :rofl: The only thing I have to say is Sspotting or not, my nips are sooo sore! This is pretty typical though. 

Sara, sweetie, I don't know if you're keeping up with this thread, but I saw your journal and I'm so sorry. I can just say that my thoughts are with you and your family and it's wonderful to know that he's not suffering. Huge :hugs: for you sweetheart...

C-have a wonderful and safe trip dear! :hugs:

Everyone, take care and keep the Jelly thread alive!! :)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

where is everyone lately?? We're dying off again :cry:

I am feeling better today, still have a runny sneezy nose but I have a little more energy now so that's good!! Def not Influenza Gabby just a bad cold, thankfully! I'm on the mend :happydance:

So thinking I might cave on the name thing..DH does not seem to want to use my name so maybe I'll be the bigger person and use his even though its going to kill me to do so :rofl: No we both said we liked each other's middle name for Kaiya but we just liked our own more! LOL I don't know...at this rate she may never have a middle name, we're not making any progress! Any suggestions to win DH over? I don't know what to do anymore, we're both so stubborn, well at least she has a first name right? :)


----------



## LadyBee

Yeah, I think those of us who are still TTC are a bit downhearted and slightly avoiding BnB. I personally, have been extremely busy on our renovations. I'm glad you're feeling better Rhonda, keep that up!! :D
Ladies, hope we catch up soon! :hug:


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Yah im feeling pretty BLAH about ttc.. After this cycle i think i might take a break from opk's and stressin about it..


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls,

I hope you are all well.

Sorry I don't have time to read all the previous threads because we are over our internet cap which means that the connection speed is almost none existant.

I am also going to try and give BnB a bit of a break until after our holiday in May, I am not sure if I am strong enough to do it and will probably pop in every now and again to see how you are all doing and hopefully see tons of new :bfp:s

Wishing all of you the very best.

Big hugs,
Debs


----------



## msTwiggy

hi ladies! just popped by for a quick hello. office has banned all social networking sites so i'm on this illegally (sshhh...)
just wanted to give my hugs to all of you, hope this dark cloud will lift off our jelly belly thread soon. love you all!! :hug:


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey Girls...Just coming to say hi. Nothing new here just waiting to pass some more stones and still straight cathing myself...BLAH. 

Wow honestly I don't even come to check this thread like i use to b/c we never talk anymore......:( its so SAD!!!! I know we all have lots going on but didn't we before.....:(?

Miss you all.


----------



## mel82

Hi girlies! I'm back! And very pg  Well, not that much, but definitely pg! I'm 5 weeks today and hopefully this one will stick, I have a good feeling about my little bean. I did some blood tests last week and my hcg levels almost tripled! I hope to be on BnB more often now, sorry I was gone for so long :-(

How are you guys doing? Any :bfp: that I missed while I was gone?


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh wow Hi Mel :dance: Congratulations on your :bfp: I am sooo happy for you, lots of sticky :dust: your way!!! no No-one else has got a :bfp: since you have been gone!! When are you due? Oh my I am soooo happy for you :wohoo: 

:yipee: Congratulations!!! :yipee:


----------



## LadyBee

Congratulations Mel!! Nice to have you here!

Ladies, I am just hopping on here to let you all know that I'm going to go up to Ohio on short notice tomorrow (Friday) morning. I am going to help my SIL pack up her car and drive it back from their contract job. I get to visit with my sister's baby and see all my other nieces and nephew! I'm really excited!!! Only thing is...............

I'm on cd27 of a 32 day cycle and I won't be able to test-AND I have to pack 'supplies' in case the witch shows while I am there, that part sucks the most because I don't expect her NOT to show.

Either way, I haven't seen my baby nephew since he was born in October and I'm so exctied to see him!!

Have a wonderful rest of March and I'll catch up with you all in April!

:hug:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:hugs: Mel!!! So glad to have you back hun, big congrats on your pregnancy, I think your right and this bean will stick. Most girls that have m/c once go on to have healthy babies the next time around...me being one of them. :happydance: so glad to see you and glad you are doing well hun!!!!

How is everyone else? Its awfully quiet in here lately!

I'll be online today but then not online again until Monday as we're heading up north to visit family for the weekend. I'm very excited to see everyone as its been since Christmas. We are throwing a surprise birthday party for my aunt (its her 50th) so I'll take lots of pictures, I can't wait to see Brayden out on the dance floor :rofl: he's going to have a blast. I'm feeling better today, actually slept really well last night (for a change).


----------



## LadyBee

LoL Rhonda and I are both leaving town...have a great time!

Ok, I tested because I thought maybe it wouldn't be that early, well :bfn: so I am going to pack my supplies for sure! :sad2:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

You too MT, FX that the nasty old hag doesn't visit you while your away...or at all for that matter!! :hugs:


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Congrats on ur bfp mel! Im feeling BLEH about TTC.. and everything in general so been pretty quiet.. My job is really stressin me out today


----------



## Jai_Jai

well MT and Rhonda - hope u both have a fab weekend I am off away this weekend too so I guess I wont see or spk to anyone either - we are all away!! :hugs:


----------



## mel82

Have a fun trip guys! I wish I could be out of town now, we just got 19 inches of new snow... I want spring!

I haven't seen Gabrielle here yet, is she still around? I've missed her!
Rhonda, when is your due date? Did you find out if you're having a boy or a girl? or both? I'm so excited! All our little group from October is pg! Do you know anything about Dukechick or HatterasSarah?

And when do we usually find out the sex of the baby? On what week? I can't wait 

Baby :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Jai_Jai

yes gabs is still here but she has desserted us for august mommies :cry: she is there more than here :sad2: Rhonda is having a Girl (sure she wont mind me saying as she is away now) :yipee: great hey? You normally find out o ur 20 wk scan but you can tell from 16 wks....

Dukechick is preggo too :) and Sarah is still here but she is WTTC unti May so she can finish school first.

So pleased ur back mel :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey now........you girls NEVER talk!!! So in a way yes i have desserted you for August mommies..lol It's just b/c they talk alot and I need somewhere to go and talk to and get replies..lol I did say that i dont check this thread often girls......BRING jelly bellies back !!!!!

SORRY!:(

MEL.......omg CONGRATS!! I'm soooo happy for you sweeite!! Praying this is a nice sticky bean!!! I am glad your preggers yay! How you feeling..and when are you due???


----------



## Jai_Jai

:grr: Gabs no-one talks since I have been busy!! :( everyone seems down and no one wants to talk how we used too :cry: i dont like it i loved i thread before now no one is sharing the love


----------



## Gabrielle

lol i know......thats why i dont come around..:( it's kinda depressing..............


----------



## chocolatecat

hey girls,
sorry to have been away for so long.
I guess the jelly bellies have busy lives. and really for us TTCers I think we've got what I can from BnB and I really only check in to check you girls are ok. But there's nothing much new going on in my life in TTC terms. 
I like to hear you're all ok though!! I miss how it was too! 

AF has been here for over a week and it sucks... I'm not home till Monday, and I've not been able to temp this month...so we'll just have to do it the old fashioned way.
my scan is coming up in a week...hopefully they'll be able to tell me something useful...

Boston has been fun, but I'm so ready for home now. 
Hope everyone is doing ok.

Meli are you testing soon? 
Sara hope you're ok. :hug:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Ladies just popping in for a second to say I miss you all. I haven't managed to stay away for long, have I :rofl:

The witch arrived today so at least my lap & hyst are behind me.
We are going au natrual this month and next month but a miracle could happen if not we will book our #4 IUI for end of May.

CONGRATULATIONS stranger :yipee: Where have you been hiding Mel? I want to go and visit it.
Now you see this is why I think I should be taking a break from BnB because both you and Lea did it and came back with a BFP of your own. Hmmm...I need to find some will power!! We have a couple new girls who have joined our group since we started we started as cycle buddies on the 22nd Sept 08:
1stBaby -Ashley
Smr - Sara
MT - another Mel
Chocolate - Caroline
Missmyangle08 - Michelle

Gabby, I hope you are feeling better and passed the last stone. That must be very painful.

Jenna, still can't believe you are going to make us all wait until to end to find out what you are having.

Rhonda, when is your next bump picture due? Have you had any 4D scans yet?

Liyana, so glad the m/s has stopped.

Lea, you still have posted one bump picture and you are in 2nd tri...

Sara, I am so sorry about your grandad.

Sarah, May is just around the corner !!

Ashley, Caroline, Mel, Sara, Sarah and I are all that is waiting for our BFP..........

I hope it is soon.

I hope you are having a great weekend.


----------



## 1stbaby

Hey ladies, well keeping away from BnB has not granted me a bfp so i dont know whats wrong with me. Well DH and I are going to take a break from ttc. I dont know why but it got me down so much that I am actually happy to take a break. I was thinking of wttc for a year. This will let me job settle down and it will be past my coworkers due date and she will be back from maternity by then. Plus we will have one car paid off and no credit cards by then, even though we only have one now. We are going to Jamaica at then end of May so we have to wttc until after that vacation anyway! Wow MT you are coming to me! i live in ohio. Its not that bad weather here actually. Well youre coming from Fl so yeah its cold here to you lol. I am not going back on bc because i dont want to have to go back off it again, but whatever happens happens per god after our jamaica trip. Until then we are wttc. You know what does feel good, a shopping spree! DH and i bought so many fun things and toys with our tax refund. I had a list of things i wanted and we got almost all of them! DH spoils me badly. I am feeling more relaxed now and a lot better. I have to say i was a little depressed lately as a lot of the ttcers are on here. With my insurance if we wait as well, we will have the money saved up to pay out of pocket for the deductible, which is high, but we can do it then. We would not be able to right now. So it all makes since, but if God wants us to have one before thats no problem by me! I hope everyone feels better and Mel i am so glad youre back! Congrats!


----------



## chocolatecat

Hey Debs. Sorry you're out this month. Hopefully taking it easy this month will work for you. I'm kind of with you, that too much BnB doesn't seem to help our chances of conceiving! Completely irrational really...but hey ho! 
Ashley, I hope the break and wttc ends in a nice surprise BFP after Jamaica! Fingers crossed.
sorry forgot to say congrats to you mel :)

My last night in the US - heading home tomorrow. I've had such a great week and made a really good friend I think from the lab I was visiting. I'll be sad to not see him any more....:( oh well, back home to my lovely hubby and kitties :)

hugs to you all xxx


----------



## 1stbaby

I hope it does too lol. How is ttc going for you what day are you on in this cycle choco? By the way, funny thing I am on cd 38! This is just even more annoying that the hpt i took 5 days ago was a bfn so its like what in the world is going on with my cycles! its not worth the money to look into because its all outta pocket. so its just not meant to be for now. but at least gimme some regular cycles!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

mel82 said:


> Rhonda, when is your due date? Did you find out if you're having a boy or a girl? or both?

Hey Mel, glad to see you on here more often, maybe you'll be able to bring us all back together, we're starting to fall apart :cry: I am technically due June 27th however I'm having a scheduled c-section so it will be sometime the week before, I'm guessing either the 24th or the 26th as my doc only works in the hospital on Weds. and Fridays. Only 12 more weeks I can't believe it, wow, sneaking right up on me. And yes as Jenna told you I'm having a baby girl, her name is going to be Kaiya...still fighting with DH over the middle name, she'll either be Kaiya Ashlyn or Kaiya Brynn, depending on who caves :rofl: 

Are you going to find out what your having? Or be on team yellow? 

Gabby get your butt back in here girl!! The reason its so quiet in here is because most of the ttc girls are taking a break from bnb and Sara is without a computer, Sarah is still wttc until May. I think there are 6 of us now that are prego...sincere apologies if I missed anyone. 

I had a great weekend away, got to see my family and spend lots of time with them, it was nice to get away from here. For those of you who I haven't told yet I have offically decided to be a stay at home mom, was a hard decision to make but now that I have made it I'm excited for the change, I think its what I really need! I'll be leaving work mid-June. I have yet to tell them...really scared to as they are going to freak! I've been here for 11 years so its going to hit them pretty hard. I'm ready to get away though! I'll probably break the news the first week of May to give them plenty of time to find a new artist. 

Girls I am officially in the 3rd trimester now...holy crap! :shock:


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Meli Tia said:


> Gab and Rhonda sweet dears...I sure hope things get better ASAP, neither of you deserve to have it so rough right now :( :hugs:
> 
> Jenna!!! :wohoo: That's just amazing!!! :cloud9:
> 
> Well ladies, I'm not symptom spotting and I like it. I also have a while before AF is due so I'm sure it will commence :rofl: The only thing I have to say is Sspotting or not, my nips are sooo sore! This is pretty typical though.
> 
> Sara, sweetie, I don't know if you're keeping up with this thread, but I saw your journal and I'm so sorry. I can just say that my thoughts are with you and your family and it's wonderful to know that he's not suffering. Huge :hugs: for you sweetheart...
> 
> C-have a wonderful and safe trip dear! :hugs:
> 
> Everyone, take care and keep the Jelly thread alive!! :)

Mel dear ur chart is look great! Keepin everything (but legs sorry I am O'in soon) crossed for you.. GL!

:hug: catchin up on posts now lol


----------



## chocolatecat

Hey Rhonda, congrats on making the decision! I'm sure you'll have a great time and a proper amount of time to bond with the new baby. And yey! Third trimester. Congrats for that!

Hey Michelle, I think (judging by past cycles, but I've not temped this month because of the jetlag thing it seemed a bit pointless) I'm ovulating in the next few days. So the same TWW for us (or 9 days for me!)
Fingers crossed we get our eggies :)


----------



## Nlytin

Hello Ladies, 

I've just been busy with life but I'm glad to see everyone is well. Mel congratulations! I'm sure your chances are great of it being a sticky bean! 

My 12 week appt went great! Deb, I'm trying to post a belly pic but having a problem with making it small enough.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Lea did you get a pic of your baby??? I want to guess the sex!!!! :happydance:


----------



## srm0421

hello, girls sorry i have been mia, i could not find you gals and it takes a long time to just get onto my journal. lol, i will try to address everyone.
r- how on earth did you get to 26 weeks? sorry you have been having on and off weeks.
gabs- so sorry you seem to keep facing more and more problems, this better be a little girl. lol
caroline, ashley, michelle and debs- so sorry af has found yo all, why can't shestop beinga bitch? lol, i wish you all the best.
Mel T.- hope you comeback with good news.
Jai Jai-i can not believe we will not get to know whatyou are having. lol tell yourwk, what can the d about itM
Mel- congrats on your bfp, i think you left befoe i joined.
if i forgot anyone i am sorry, it has taken me an hour to write this. lol i also can not see wat i am writingff says i oed on the 21st, which is the same day my grandpa passed away. the funeral is tomorrow. i had some weird cramping around then but still do not trust that i oed. i will try to get on here more often now.


----------



## Jai_Jai

yay Sara good to see you!!

Michelle, MT, Caroline I hope it all works for you soon!!

Debs - really hope the au natural thing works for you, would that not just make it all that much sweeter? You really deserve it!

Lea - if u need a hand u could always email me ur bump pic and i could post it for you? Did u see ur puddah? did u get a pic?

Liyana - How are you darling? feeling more energetic?

Rhonda - I too cant believe ur already nearly there :wohoo: cant wait to meet your little girl and so pleased you had a good weekend espesh after what happened with that girl :grr: Are you all sorted?

Gabs - When do u find out the sex? U need to come in here more, even if u just copy and paste ur posts from aug mummies to here....i am in both and i know what u mean it is more active in there hey? i miss u though lots :cry: are you feeling better? glad u can pee on your own!!!

Mel - how r u feeling? any symptoms? i bet u r excited :)

as for me....i am starting a new job tomo, where they know about jellytot so all is much better and less stress and i can really enjoy this now!! Jellytot is moving LOADS everyday and has a routine already!!! :dance: soooo lush to feel jellytot now :D DF has just felt the first kick too, cant believe I am half way already!!!


----------



## MissmyAngel08

How is everyone? SOOOO quiet.. I got the biggest headache UGH..I think we have decided to take a break for a few months if we arent pregnant this month.. One its just gettin to emotionally draining and two with me startin school dont want an EDD in the middle of a semester lol.. Seriously though i think the break will do us some good.. how is everyone?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Good morning ladies..for those of you who are actually still in here. :cry: I swear my belly (and other body parts that I didn't want to grow) grew lots in the last 2 days, I feel so huge all of a sudden and outgrew one of my favorite shirts, doesn't cover the belly anymore! :( and a pair of maternity jeans are suddenly super tight *sigh* I hate to go shopping this close to the end but if I don't have these pants than I am down to 2 pair :dohh: All this time I was thinking I was going to be smaller than I was with Brayden but I think I am the same size now! I'll be 28 weeks Sat which means its time for my next belly pic, I think I'll scan my 28 week belly pic from when I was preg with Brayden and post them next to one another so you guys can tell me if I'm the same size I was with him or not?? I'll have to look at the pic maybe I can even wear the same clothes :rofl: I'm sure I still have them.

Hope you all have a wonderful day! :hugs:


----------



## srm0421

hello gals. 
Michelle- i know what you mean about emotionally draining, i am exausted but i can not stop, i am too neurotic about figuring out what is wrong with me. :rofl: good luck, maybe all this planning for a break will be pointless cuz you willget a BFP.
R- i wish i was able to see your belly when you post it, i will get my computer fixed one day, lol. my birthday is in 20 days and we will be taking Sebastian to disneyland for his first visit. i am so excitedfor that. i wish i had vulted and would be getting AF now but nothingis going right again. :sad1:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Sara how fun!!! Make sure you take lots of pics, I can't wait to see them!!! Sebastian is going to have so much fun!!! Don't worry about your cycle just yet, your only 13DPO, most girls don't get AF until they are 14-16dpo, you still have time for that witch to show up, though I really hope she doesn't and you get your :bfp: instead!!! Either way it will work out, just keep the PMA girl :)


----------



## nickysdestiny

So what does one have to do to join team jelly belly? I would love to be a part of the group and make some new friends who will insist I am NOT neurotic lol


----------



## Jai_Jai

well there is a huge initiation - r u sure ur up for the challenge ;)


----------



## nickysdestiny

Jai_Jai said:


> well there is a huge initiation - r u sure ur up for the challenge ;)

Who me?!?!? I'm always up for a challange!!:bodyb::ninja:


----------



## srm0421

:rofl: Jai-Jai you are so funny. 
Nikki is it? sorry i can not check cuz my computer took a crap and i can only post from my phome. basically all you need to do is say hello and introduce yourself and you are in ourteam :rofl: we have no terms or conditions, just friendship but i must warn you, this team has been getting a little slow, i will check a lot now since i found them again but others are slowert respond. that being said, if you join and have patience with us, you will be in great company.


----------



## nickysdestiny

srm0421 said:


> :rofl: Jai-Jai you are so funny.
> Nikki is it? sorry i can not check cuz my computer took a crap and i can only post from my phome. basically all you need to do is say hello and introduce yourself and you are in ourteam :rofl: we have no terms or conditions, just friendship but i must warn you, this team has been getting a little slow, i will check a lot now since i found them again but others are slowert respond. that being said, if you join and have patience with us, you will be in great company.


Yup I'm Nicky from the east coast 30 and I do very much have a "jelly belly" :rofl::rofl::rofl: hoping to get my :bfp: by christmas but not actively trying till this summer


----------



## nickysdestiny

wonder why its gotten slow...


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Hi Nicky :) Welcome!! I am Michelle (duh!) TTC again after loss (lost our son at 16 wks this past dec) Feeling kinda BLEH this month about it.. we only bd'ed once after i got my +opk lol.. Been kinda quiet here think alot of ladies are enjoyin some nice weather!! How long u been TTC? Im a chart stalker u got one? lol


----------



## Pyrrhic

hey girls, hope you don't mind but I was practicing making blinkies and made you one:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v609/sublime_envy/blinkies/button-64.gif


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Ohhhh Love it!!!!!!!!!!! ty :)


----------



## Jai_Jai

Nicky Welcome :dance: maybe we need some fresh blood :muaha:

its slow cos all the TTCers are down :hugs: an I think most preggie ladies are just busy and now getting on with there preg and forgetting what helped us all through it and we need to keep the positivity going to help those TTC and you/Sarah who are WTT (Sarah is waiting until May)

I am 20 wks preg on Tues :wohoo: gone so fast already I am 25

There is Debs (Debshopeful) - TTC
Sara (SRM)- TTC
Mel T (MelTia)- TTC
Michelle(missmyangel) - TTC
Caroline (chococat)- TTC
Sarah (hattersarah) WWT
You WWT
Rhonda(1cre8tivgrl) - PG
Gabs (Gabrielle)MIA :rofl:) - PG
Mel (Mel84)- PG
Lea (Nyltin)- PG
Liyana(mstwiggy) - PG

hope i got everyones avatars right-ish, know u all by real names now and preg brain has officially arrived :rofl:


----------



## nickysdestiny

Thank you for the intro Jai Jai!!! hopefully I will make some great connections here!!! I go today for a scan of my ovaries to make sure I don't have a ton of cysts on them. hopefully all goes well.

Hey how do I get a blinky is there a good site to go to?


----------



## nickysdestiny

MissmyAngel08 said:


> Hi Nicky :) Welcome!! I am Michelle (duh!) TTC again after loss (lost our son at 16 wks this past dec) Feeling kinda BLEH this month about it.. we only bd'ed once after i got my +opk lol.. Been kinda quiet here think alot of ladies are enjoyin some nice weather!! How long u been TTC? Im a chart stalker u got one? lol

I'm so sorry for your loss, I lost mine at 8 weeks :cry: I can't even begin to imagine how it was to lose your baby at 16 weeks :hug: :hugs: 

I don't have a chart being we arent "actively" trying sorry. but we haven't been doing anything to prevent it since our loss last june


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Jenna you forgot 1 very important Jelly Belly!! YOU!!!! :rofl: Welcome Nicky, just to let you know, Jai_Jai is Jenna and she's pregnant too...silly girl forgot herself. Yeah most of the TTC Jelly girls are down and taking a break from bnb so its very quiet in here lately...we all used to be so close it makes me sad :cry:

Sorry for your loss Nicky, I too lost a baby at 7 weeks, it was very hard, I wish you the best of luck when you do finally ttc again!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: oh yeh I forgot me - preggo brain :rofl:

Nicky, our blinkie is text is below if u just put a [ at the beginning of it and a ] at the end and paste it into your siggy it should work :D

IMG]https://img701.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2008/10/25/441ed7534d9e98f48a37d097191785ed.gif[/IMG

sorry for ur loss, i had a loss at 11 wks, was really hard, i think most ppl like Rhonda always says, loose their first and go on to have healthy pregs. Hope ur scan goes ok and u dont have any cysts :hugs:


----------



## nickysdestiny

Well I am hoping it was a one time thing. I had no problems with my DD but I think God allowed it to happen for several reasons, 1) To show me His Glory 2) so I knew that I COULD still get pregnant 3) to make me appreciate the child I already have more 4) to make me appreciate and future children I may have.


----------



## HatterasSarah

HEY GIRLS!!!!!!! I ONLY HAVE 2 WEEKS LEFT!!!!!!! YAYYYYY!!!!!!!!!

R, I got your message girl!! It's so good to hear from you=). I can't believe that little girl is going to be here so soon!!!!!!

I really cant stay, but I just want you all to know that I'm thinking about each and every one of you and can't wait till I'm done with school so I can get on here and be active like the old days! 

Adios ladies!!


----------



## chocolatecat

Hi girls, 
sorry to be so awol, it's just busy and I'm trying not to think too much about ttc. 
Hi Nicky and welcome. I'm caroline, 29 and in the UK. Trying for our first, I've never had a BFP...I have a short luetal phase, around 8-10 days, and lots of spotting, which might be causing me problems with TTC. This is our 8th cycle.

I haven't temped this month, as the first week I was in the US and I figured that and the jeglag on my return would throw everything out. It's kind of nice to take a break from thinking every day about what each temp means!
I think I ov'd sometime in the last week, which also means I can't get caught up in worrying about my LP this month (I also stopped taking the B50). 
Feeling pretty positive in a way, happy with life and work at the minute and not really expecting a BFP this month. 

Looking forward to seeing what my scan on monday says...fingers crossed for something positive.

R - sorry you're feeling so big - a nice healthy bonny girl in there :) How's your nursery plans coming along?

Sara - when are you testing???

Jenna - congrats on the new job, how did it go?

sarah - wooo hooo - soon you'll be BDing left right and centre :)

gabby - how are you doing? feeling better?

love and hugs xxx


----------



## msTwiggy

My Jellies!!!!!!

I'VE MISSED YOU ALL SO MUCH!!!! 

it sucks that i can't come on here as often as i used to. work has blocked all forums and chat related sites, and the internet went dead at home after a really bad storm. It's only back up today and i'm so happy to be able to say hello to all of you!!!

before I forget, welcome to the newbies :) i'm liyana a.k.a MsTwiggy :D

today's my 1 year wedding anniversary, and also the day my little one turns 16 weeks, and i went in for my scan today too!!! no clear picture of my little Dot, but the doctor says it's 80% confirmed that i'll be getting a Princess Dot! :D well, as you all know i was rooting for a prince but hey, i'm happy all the same!!

baby's all fine and healthy (thank you God) and all is well. however, the position of my placenta is anterior, meaning it's in front, therefore blocking the camera's view hence no 4D scans. That's why we couldn't see for sure whether it was a boy of a girl, but my dr judged from the nub (she knew the nub theory!!) and gave us her prediction.

that's all from me! packing to go over in-law's house, prolly better connection there, will keep in touch!

love you jellies!!!
xoxo,
me


----------



## LadyBee

Ladies!!! I'm trying to catch up. I have been home now since Wednesday night, but I can't use BnB often anymore because I have houseguests for an undetermined amount of time and they have to use the computer and I don't want her to know I'm ttc. Each time I come on here I have to delete the history.
Anyway...I had a wonderful trip! I got to visit my family and I wanted to attach a pic of my adorable new nephew and his beautiful new top lip! (for those of you who don't know, I have a 6 month old nephew who was born with a bilateral cleft lip and palate and had corrective surgery in January)
I have to get off of here now, but I wanted to check in to my beauties...and welcome those of you who are new JB's
I'll have to get more time to read up on everyone, I can't believe how time is passing for my preggy ladies!
(the older kid pic is my other nephew, Darren)
 



Attached Files:







LukeMarch.jpg
File size: 94.3 KB
Views: 5









DarrenMarch.jpg
File size: 75 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Liyana!!!!!!!! :happydance: we're both having princesses!!!! OMG so exited hun!!! I know you wanted a boy but there is always next time right? Are you going to have more you think?? DH told me yesterday that he really wants 3 kids...ahhhh don't know if I'm up for another pregnancy but I can decide that later right? This baby has drained me of everything, I'm so exhausted all the time and today we had to run a bunch of errands well I couldn't even make it through the last store I was all but in tears I was so tired and my feet hurt I had to go and sit in the car. I got home and took a very long nap...I definately wasn't this tired this early with Brayden. Is still have 11 more weeks...I don't know if I can do it. I started writing my resignation letter for work but I have to give a date that I'll be leaving and I just don't know...I do have a doctors appt this Thursday so I'll beg her to give me my c-section date, even though she said I had to wait unti May :hissy: I'll tell her I'm giving work my date and need to know when I am leaving....maybe I can bribe her??

Caroline - haven't started in the nursery yet as for now its still Brayden's room. DH is "suppose" to start painting Brayden's new room this weekend, as there is a ton of work to do in there and then once we move him over we can start on Kaiya's room :happydance:

SARAH!!!!!!!! Welcome back hun! 2 more weeks, wow! You'll be bding in no time!! 

MT your nephew's lip is looking great! I remember seeing the first pics of him, he's going to be one handsome little man!!!


----------



## LadyBee

You know, I am trying to get caught up and I didn't even realize that you told us the sex of Dot!! I'm so happy for you Liyana! I am sorry I didn't get it earlier....sheesh! :hug:


----------



## msTwiggy

(ahh...my MILs have the most awesome internet connection speed, hehheheh)

Rhonda!! Yes we are having princesses!! *giggle* I guess I can pretty much join you in finding all things pink? :D although because the doctor didn't really get such a clear view, i want to wait till next month's checkup before i get down to some serious shopping *grin*

I'm so sorry you're feeling all tired hun, it must be awful. but being the strong momma that you are, i'm sure that you can plough through the next few weeks for sure and soon little precious will be in your arms :) and being a stay at home mom would be great for sure! 

MT glad to hear your nephew's doing great! potential heartbreaker in the making that little cutie! :D

Jenna!! wowwww...you're 20 weeks along!! halfway through!! are you still on team yellow?! we want to knoooowwwww

Go Sarah Go!! Two more weeks yaaaaaaayy!!!!

Gabby, how are you? miss you loads!!

Sara - enjoy disneyland!! (that's one of the many places i'venever been to!) and sorry to hear about your grandpa..

Michelle - i laughed out loud when i read your introduction to Nicky, chart stalker, teehehehe

Nicky - hello and welcome!!! you'll love team jelly belly, we're our very own support system :) things are a bit slow now as i believe everyone is a bit preoccupied with other daily going ons, but hey, doesn't mean we've ditched each other :)

Ashley!! hello hun!!! *hugs* :D

Mel!! Glad to have you back and congrats on the BFP!!

Caroline, no matter how much fun you've had being away, i bet it's always greater to be home in the familiar arms of the one you love :)

Lea!! baby pic!! baby pic!!!

Debs, i'm praying for your little miracle!!! *hugs*

Fuh! Our Jelly team sure has grown!! i hope i havent missed out on anyone, but if i have, BIG HUGS TO YOU!!!!

Here's one of the few pics DH managed to snap during my scan. It's of Dot peacefully resting while sucking on her thumb :) (will start to refer to Dot as "her" now, hehehheehhe
 



Attached Files:







ThumbDot.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LadyBee

OMG that is adorable!! I love Dot's pic!


----------



## 1stbaby

Hey everyone! MT I your nephew is too cute! I am glad all is well. I just wanted to stop by and say hello! I will forgive you Jai Jai for not including me in your previous post, I am not on much anymore I know :winkwink: Nothing new is going on though with me. AF is gone finally on cd 6 now. I dont know that we will be ttc this month or just if it happens o well kinda attitude because of our trip to Jamaica at then end of may. I would gladly go to Jamaica pg though :) so it doesnt matter to me. We are relaxed about it now. My brothers gf had a mc. Its sad but everything happens for a reason and they were not wanting another so soon. Either way its sad, but like i said everything happens for a reason. So Two girls so far huh. So exciting. I am having some family over today to watch movies and eat pizza. I will talk to you all later. Have a wonderful week!


----------



## Jai_Jai

shit sorry Ash :( preggo brain!! I knew I had forgotten someone I just could not think :cry: really sorry hun :hugs:

Will catch up more later but congrats Liyana on your baby :pink: :wohoo:


----------



## 1stbaby

LOL its really ok, no hard feelings, I am not on much really so its easy to forget, plus mini Jai Jai took over for a bit there :)


----------



## LadyBee

Ash, I am really hoping you have a fabulous trip and that maybe you'll get a great surprise either before you go or afterward!!! Wouldn't that be amazing?? All I can say is keep taking care of yourself!
CD7 for me, will Ov in about 6-8 days. I am really just taking it day by day at this point.
Oops! Gotta go!! :hug:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl: mini Jai_Jai!!

Nice to hear from you Ash! Jamacia...I am so jealous!!! You must stow me away in your suitcase ;) make sure its an extra large one! :rofl: I know I am due to post my 28 week belly shot, I haven't taken one yet :blush: it was a hectic weekend, I'll try to do one in the morning so I can post it tomorrow from work.


So we have two 20 week scans this week, Gabby's is Tuesday (I think) and Jenna's is Thursday :happydance: I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Hoping your all doing well. Sorry I've been MIA..i just didn't like coming and reading nothing all the time so i just kinda stayed away. I"m glad you all are doing well and forgive me for being selfish. I know it's been a hard couple months for many of you ttc and us preggos are so busy I'm sorry!

Good luck with your scan jenna!

Ash~ have fun on your vaction!!

Mel~ your nephew is adorable! Sorry witch got you...enjoy your family visits!

Ms twiggy~congrats on your lil girl!!!:) How wonderful! you lucky thing!

Debs~ I know your taking a break from BNB ...but thinking of you and hope the break will do you the best!

Sara~ have you tested yet? hope you get your BFP and your life starts going uphill!:) hugs

Caroline~sorry witch got you hope she's not treating you too bad.

Rhonda~ can't wait to see your beauty belly! how is the room coming along?

Lea~when is your scan..are you finding out what your having??

Mel82....hope all is well..hows new little bean???

Well I had a scan today........It's a .................................BOY!!!! haha.....TOLD ya! 

But........SO glad he's doing okay.....i went into ptl today and am dialating and had to have mag to stop labor....getting a cerclage tomorrow moring and been put on strict bedrest!!! So just thankful he's ok!

btw......Thinking Jack for the first name......stuck on a middle...whatcha think?

Luv you all..and again SO SO sorry for being a ........b*tch!


----------



## chocolatecat

OMG!!! 
Lots of scans and baby news this week.

Gabby - I really hope you and your little boy are ok. Please hang in there little one. (a boy! ooo! Sorry it's not the princess you were hoping for - but at least you have heaps of clothes and everything you need for him). Jack is lovely btw. 

Liyanna - a girl - wooo. Any ideas for names? My neighbour had her 20 week scan on friday, but the day before had to get a scan as she was in an accident. so on the thursday the US tech said it was 80% a boy, then on the friday a different tech said 80% a girl! so now they don't know at all! so 80% is just that, it could still be a boy. But either way, it's a healthy baby on the way :)

MT - glad your back. Hope your super building up that eggy ready for ov! You and your nephew are beautiful - you're a good looking family! I know what you mean about wiping history - I have to do that too. I try using a privacy window, but it doesn't see your cookies, which is annoying!

R - sorry you're feeling crappy. Try and make decisions about what NEEDs to be done and what doesn't (eg cleaning) and order your groceries online and get them delivered. And REST!!!

Jamica - can I come too??? have a great trip x

My scan is this afternoon. I'm not sure what I'm hoping for. If it's polyps at least something can be done...if there isn't anything, then why am I bleeding for so long (9 full days, but no spotting this last cycle) or erratically??
Fingers crossed for some good news of some kind!

xxx


----------



## LadyBee

Gab! A boy! I am happy you aren't upset, he's a blessing no matter what. :hug: I like the name Jack too......

Caroline-I'll be thinking about you today luv, you'll get some answers soon! :hug: and thank you for your compliments on my family...you know, the older nephew isn't as silly looking as he wanted to be in that pic, I took 3 and he just wouldn't look 'normal' for the pic...lol, silly boy.

Well it's going to be a busy day, so you ladies have a wonderful day, and I'll catch up when I can!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

GABBY!!! OMG hun! Another little boy! Awww...I'm glad your doing ok though, you sound in good spirits about it, and like Caroline said at least you have everything already, love the name Jack...I had wanted to name Brayden Jackson but DH said no way :sad1: I'll think about a middle name...let me get back to you on that! I hope you are ok and don't end up going into early labor...PLEASE listen to your doc and stay in bed!!!! We want to keep that little boy safe inside!! :hugs:

Well I am so upset, I was ok till I scanned in my 28 week pic of Brayden and put it side by side with my current 28 week pic...OMG I AM BIGGER THIS TIME :sad2: I though it anything I was smaller....I am so upset!!!! :cry: but as I promised here they are...first one is me 28 weeks with Brayden, the other I took this morning, 28 weeks 2 days with Kaiya.
 



Attached Files:







28w Brayden.jpg
File size: 83 KB
Views: 11









28w Kaiya.jpg
File size: 86.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Jai_Jai

Gabs - congrats on ur boy, i know u wanted a lil girl but boys are lush and i love love love the name Jack :D its lovely!! i will also think on middle names for you :D and yes STAY ON BED REST dont attempt anything and def no :sex: missy i know how much u cant sttop urself!!

Rhonda - i dont think u look bigger at all....i think ur bump is higher and the shot is much closer but atually u dont look any bigger to me!?!? not jst saying that i dont think u do, pls dont be sad :hugs:

good luck with all the scans hope all goes well and Caroline I hope they figure whats causin the bleeding.

:hugs: to all my jellies

only 3 more sleeps til i see my beautiful jellytot again :dance:


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks girls! 

Rhonda~ Honestly I agree with Jenna. Your belly just looks higher and it's a closer shot. I'm jealous of your belly!:) I have a bump but it's kinda fatty feeling and hasn't grown in like a month!!!!!! I'm just getting bigger love handles!!!:( 

Jenna~......you SURE you don't want to know what your having??????? hehe...i think a girl for you! :) 

Caroline~good luck for your scan! hope it goes well!

Anyone heard from Mel82.....i hope her and bean are good?

Glad you all like the name Jack...now we aren't telling family and it's quite hard! lol. But my hubbies side will be like TOLD you it was a boy......and rub it in my face....like what its a bad thing? I'm glad to have 3 boys ..honestly! I just wanted to go shopping like crazy hehe!

please help with a middle name! hehe. Owen was talking to baby last night. saying "hi, i'm owen. Can't wait to meet you baby jack. "........hehe!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Awww so cute Gabby...little boys are the best, they really are! And now you can shop....the fun part!! Until we get some names for you try this website, its pretty neat, just put in the baby's first name and last name and it will generate middle names for you. It's fun to play around with anyway! https://babynamegenie.com/baby-middle-names/

Guys my massive jerk of a boss just told me he's out the last 3 days this week happydance: hee hee hee) and that he wants me to do ALL the newspaper ads before I leave...umm...I don't think so! (he doesn't know I'm leaving for good btw) There are tons of them, for the rest of the year. He asked me when I was leaving and I said honestly I can't tell you that yet as I don't have my c-section date yet, which I don't....should by me a little time...but he said the possible 2 people he's having fill in for me while I'm on maternity leave can't handle the ads so I should do them all before I go. HA! I don't think so!!!! Little does he know he's going to need to hire a new aritst. I can totally see him pushing me to do everything before I leave. The only thing he's going to get is me to leave sooner! GRRRR!! :growlmad:


----------



## Gabrielle

Okay......Jack Bradley Wolters?? .......Bradley is brian's brothers real name(called Brad for short).....but he is Owen's God father...that doesnt matter does it?


----------



## Jai_Jai

no i really like the name bradley :D and it links both owen and baby Jack together too :D

how u feeling now babe didn't sink in how bad/close it has been for u and jack!!! r u ok?? how r they gonna monitor u??


----------



## Gabrielle

Um well if you have time if you want to go into 2nd tri and read the thread by Kimberly 28...called about gabby......it's all in there! the plan of attack! hehe. I see my ob at 1pm today as well.

I'm feeling okay.........still scared and it's hard to cope on bedrest and two little ones and family is giving me a hard time.....no one is free to help and my MIL gets stuck doing it all.....i need a nanny but don't have money for one....BLAH!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs:


----------



## chocolatecat

hey girls,

Rhonda you look fab! I love the bump, it's gorgeous!

Jack bradley is very sweet! I like that. hope you're still in bed!!

So I had my scan, the guy took a while and did a normal one and internal to check my ovaries properly. anyway the bottom line was that he couldn't find anything wrong at all...so now I'll have to see what the doctors say next time I see her...

hugs xxx


----------



## nickysdestiny

Ha and you ladies said that this group was starting to get slow!!! look at all the activity since you all welcomed me!!


----------



## 1stbaby

Wow gabby, i am so excited about Jack! that is so cute! congrats! You should be in bed right now, and i hope you are. I hope everything is ok. 

Oh my goodness your bump is so cute r! I love it! I want one! At least you can totally tell its a baby lol !!! You dont look any bigger in the pic with your little girl than with Brayden, I promise. 

MT- how are your house guests? 

I hope your scan goes well caroline fingers crossed for an easy solution to anything.

I am completly supportive of you not wanting to know Jai Jai, you are a strong person, and I am planning on not finding out either! I am going to be going crazy not knowing, but i think it will be so much fun. I already have so much yellow and green things handed down, that i think it would just be easier to go from there. 

So yes, I am thinking Jamaica in 4 weeks now, instead of 8 :) I need a break and as long as the prices stay the same we can afford to go sooner. we are booking it on May 1st I just hope that doesnt cut it too close to when we are leaving. i would like to go May 7 thru the 12th. I need a break, this job is sucking both the life and fun out of me. I am so mentally exhausted that i am physically pooped too. I dont want to work out or do anything but lie in bed. I just want to read and not think about working. then I think, there is no way i could be a mom right now too. i couldnt handle it all, my mom would be raising my kid. that makes me sad to think about. i know lots of people do it, and i hope i can be one of them, its just overwhelming to think about. then i start thinking o well i can the night job if i get pg, and i start stressing of money, there is always a way right :) 

Its so nasty rainy here, i am going to get a coffee and curl up in bed with a good book :) funny the book i am reading is a novel on a woman who thinks she is pg and then is releaved she is not, but then starts ttc with her dh and its all about their journey lol, i am such a dork.


----------



## LadyBee

R-the only difference to me is that baby girl K is higher and pointier...I think you looked rounder with B. Gorgeous though!!! I'm green with jealously at your glorious belly! :)

Thanks Ash, the houseguests are fine, it's family so we are ok, but it's good to be alone when possible. My BIL should be arriving tomorrow...this is where it might get interesting. haha.

C-Sweetie, I'm hoping you get some answers and possible theories.... :hug:

Ladies, I feel like I'm not caught up or in the loop...:rofl: I wish I had a better memory!!! Grr

Gab-sweetheart, please stay well and be careful! I feel so protective of you! :hug:
:hugs: to all my jellies xox


----------



## srm0421

R- love your belly, i can download somethings to my phone it just takes forever. lol. i do think your belly looks different but not really bigger, this pg you seem to have more of an arch in your back, i love love love it.
Gabs- 3 boys, wow fun, my grandma would tell you it is the best thing in the world. no one will hurt their mommy. 
caroline- glad your can showedgoodnews, now you can move on to the next step.
i took a test and it said no, now FF says i am only 5 dpo. i giveu.


----------



## msTwiggy

Gabrielle said:


> Okay......Jack Bradley Wolters?? .......Bradley is brian's brothers real name(called Brad for short).....but he is Owen's God father...that doesnt matter does it?

I love Jack Bradley Wolters!! Such a strong and handsome name :D


----------



## msTwiggy

hi everyone, ok i'm having some major itching problem!!! I'M GOInG MAD TRYING NOT TO TURN MYSELF INTO A SCRATCHING POLE!!!

i'm getting these red bumps (like insect bites) all over my belly, my sides, my thighs and even my arms! aarrgghh!! i've tried cocoa butter, olive oil and they don't seem to work. calamine lotion helps to ease it up a bit for a few hours but then i'm back to scratching! heeeeeeeeelllpppp!!!


----------



## LadyBee

Oh, I'm sorry, I don't know what to do for that hun! I think TigerLady had that problem and Rhonda as well.....maybe R can offer advise! :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks girls for not saying I looked like a giant whale :rofl: I am very concerned though as I got on the scale this morning (huge mistake!) and I have gained 7lbs since last Monday!! Good god! I have a doctors appt Thursday morning, good thing because I have so much to ask her!! They are testing me for gestational diabetes and I'm also getting my shot of Rhogam...good stuff!

I had the night from hell last night, got a phone call from Brayden's daycare saying he tripped and fell and smashed his face into a bookcase. We left work early and brought him to the ER, he tore the skin between your lip and gums and almost knocked out his front tooth, loosened 2 of them blood everywhere. Poor little guy. The good news is he doesn't need surgery but we have been referred to a children's dentist that we need to bring him to in the next day or 2 to have x-rays done and see if the tooth needs to be pulled. I feel so bad he's in so much pain :cry: Then I wake up this morning and my basement is flooded (my finished basement) we had heavy rains all night last night and the water rose and came right on in :hissy: I didn't have time to clean it up before I left this morning, so I have a huge mess to tend with tonight. I'm not a very happy girl this morning! I am very thankful though that my little guy is going to be ok!

Liyana I would go see your doc hun, just to make sure the rash isn't preg related, I had a rash all over my belly a few months ago and it turned out to be nothing, though it was a pain to deal with, doc told me I could use hydrocortisone cream for the itch and also take benadryl. They are both safe during pregnancy.

Gabby Jack Bradley is a very handsome name!! How are you holding up today hun? 

Sara!!!!!!! I was all excited for a minute I thought you had your computer back! Glad to hear from you hun, sorry about the bfn, I'm sure it was all the stress you had to deal with this cycle though, will you be using clomid again this time??

Caroline sorry they didn't find anything to fix with your scan, but on the bright side that means that everything is working right and you just need to be paitent (I know that's easier said than done) and when the time is right you'll have your beautiful :baby: too! :hugs:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Ladies,

Only just had enough time to briefly go through our Team news.

Rhonda, I love the picture sweetie. Both of them are just so femanine and beautiful.

Gabby hunny, I hope you and little Jack are going to take things easy for the rest of this pregnancy. 

Jenna, just a couple more sleeps till you get to see your little one....eeek :)

Liyana, what a pity the placenta is blocking the view but you did still manage to get a cute little picture there. Congrats on a little girl.

Lea, I am not sure if you have already posted about your scan. I will have to go and have a hunt for it if you have.

Mel, how is you little one? 

MT, lovely picture of you and your nephew. So glad his lip was able to be fixed.

Sarah, how is school? Are you still on for TTC next month?!!!

Sara, I had a look at your journal and it says that you are on CD45 and 6DPO. I am confused. Is it just an old ticker or are you still in with a chance. I hope you don't have another extremely long cycle again.

Caronline, I am glad the scan didn't pick up any thing wrong. FX your BFP is around the corner.

As for me, I am on CD11 but think I have started seeing a sign of my cm turning into EWCM, going to :sex: tonight just in case. I am having withdrawl symptoms from my Fertility Specialist. I am so used to seeing him every two weeks. I am not sure if I can wait until I come back from our holiday next month to do another IUI cycle, I might just have one before we go because spending the tww on an island holiday has got to be relaxing and the way to do it, but it would require me to drink cocktails in the tww and I still need to get my head around that .

Love and miss you all.

Big hugs,
Debs


----------



## LadyBee

Aww Deb....I'm so glad to see you doing well. I really think that relaxing would be a great thing to do, and drinking in the 2ww is ok, we just have a hard time with it, hopefully you can manage it. :) (sorry for those who might get offended at that)

R-my goodness, poor little guy!!! I can't believe it! And your basement!!! Oh, I wish I could help you-that's awful.......:hug:

Caroline-I thought the Dr. was going to discuss more with you?? Did I misunderstand??


----------



## chocolatecat

hey MT, no I have to make an appointment now with the doctor to talk about the scan, but it's a 4 day weekend this weekend, so the surgery is too busy, so I need to make an appt for next week. 
I am pleaesed nothing is wrong so far, but I still think something is wrong in someway because of my stupid short cycles - although I'm happy to be proven wrong with a BFP.

my CM is kind of 'bitty' with white clumps in it, has been for a couple of days. odd, but not smelly, so I don't think it's an infection.

R - sorry about the basement and the baby - sounds horrible I hope he's feeling better today.

Debs, I'm think having the TWW on holiday would be stressful, having it over christmas (although more that I was late then it being the TWW) was rubbish, because its on your mind too much, and your kind of wishing the time away to get the result. Just my thoughts. but if you do go ahead, then make sure you have some cocktails too! at least in the first week as a minimum. before bubs implants you can't do much to her.

hugs to you all. Bed time now, so can't remember everyone's posts - sorry!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Morning girls! :hugs:

Brayden is doing better today. We took him to the pediatric dentist yesterday afternoon and had x-rays done, everything looked good so they said we just need to let him heal. YAY!! Thank goodness! He was so awful in there though, cried and screamed the whole time, it wasn't a fun trip at all! And DH was angry that he was being such a brat that he got mad and took Brayden's paci away...he only has it at night to fall asleep with and I was waiting till he was in his big boy bed before I took it away. DH was so grumpy and mean yesterday...it broke my heart to listen to Brayden cry himself to sleep :sad1: I'm just a softy I guess. DH said he didn't want it to slow the healing down even though the dentist said it wouldn't...DH was just being a hard a** last night! 

Yay! My jerk of a boss is out for the rest of the week :happydance: hee hee hee!! :D


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs: Debs I know I am so excited to see LO again - only 1 more sleep Jellies :wohoo: then u get to see pics - I will only post pics if you promise not to guess the sex!! I dont want any guessing ok? u can secretly guess but I dont wanna know - sorry :hugs:

Caroline - hope u get to see the DR and sort it all out!

Rhonda - glad Brayden is doing better, did u manage to sort basement out?


----------



## LadyBee

Jenna-I promise not to guess the sex sweetheart! I can't wait for you to see your little jellytot! :hug:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Thanks MT :D ur chart looks like u maybe having an OV dip? is it usual for u to have it about now?? :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

I pretty much keep going low and then after Ov it shoots right up! I think the lowest is 97.3 for me :hug:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I too promise not to make any guesses :shhh: Jenna! Can't wait to see pics of Jellytot!! :happydance: You must be so excited!! So let's see, if your scan is at 2:45 then it will be 10:45 my time right? I'll be at my doctors appt but you can def still text me luv :hugs: DH took Brayden home from the dentist yesterday and was home hours before me so he cleaned everything up...god bless him! My basement is a total wreck now though, furniture and stuff is strown everywhere...can not wait for the weekend to get everything back in its place. Just found out we'll be going to the inlaws for Easter so I am getting robbed of a day this weekend :growlmad: I have too much to do and no time to do it, story of my life it seems!

MT get :sex: girl!! Catch that eggie!!! :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

:rofl: OK! I will try to get something going........:rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

go :spermy: go go goooooooooo

keep :sex: MT

here are bump pics:
 



Attached Files:







20 wks uncovered.jpg
File size: 88.7 KB
Views: 8









20 wks.jpg
File size: 99.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Jenna is starting to pop! :happydance: Aww I wish I had your cute little belly...wanna trade? Mine comes with a sore back, sore feet, sleepless nights and lots of uncomfortableness :rofl:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

back from the doctors, had a little scare but baby is A-OK so that's great news. They were checking Kaiya's heartrate with a doppler and it was up then dropped into the 110 range so they had to hook me up to a fetal heart monitor system for a half hour to make sure everything was ok in there. She is great thank god! :happydance: Had my blood drawn for the gloucose test and am just waiting to hear back with the results. The shot I got for the Rhogam is killing me...lol hurt more than I remember it hurting last time. I'm just a big wuss...I'll live :rofl:

Jenna thanks for the text hun, you lil jellytot is super cute babe!! :hugs: Can't wait to hear more about your scan!


----------



## Jai_Jai

just spoke to you but thank god all is ok!! :hugs: for you and Kaiya!! xxxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks hun :hugs:

Well its Friday...tgif!!!!! :happydance: And the sun is out here I couldn't ask for a better day off. Brayden wanted to go to daycare today because they were having a little party and making Easter baskets so I've got the house to myself :happydance: I've got tons to do and have to run errands later on so I'll be a busy girl all day, just thought I would pop in and say good morning. And also to let you know as of know it looks like Kaiya will be arriving on June 24th :wohoo: Doc is going to schedule my c-section that day and as long as nothing comes up before then I should have my baby girl in my arms then....eee!!!! That's only like 10 weeks from now :shock:


----------



## LadyBee

:yipee: June! That's not very far away, I am so excited for you!


----------



## LadyBee

I have good cm right now!! Yay! I feel like my body is finally working properly! I sure hope that I get a sticky soon- My temps are off because my BIL brought a cold back from Ohio and I know my body is fighting it off and winning! I am only sneezy, not very sick at all. I love this supplement I'm on, it's making the world of difference for me!
Jenna, I don't think I told you how sexy your bump still is! So cute!
:hug:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:yipee: MT for good CM!!!! Hope everything works out for you this month hun!! 

HAPPY EASTER to all my girls! :flower:


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls!:) Hope all is well.

Rhonda glad all is well and omg your almost done!! June 24th....awe I can't wait to meet your little princess!

Mel~ Yay for good cm!! How exciting...i remember those days...lol. Is family still there?

Lea...how are you hun? havent heard from you in awhile?

Debs....hope things are going good for you. Miss you.

Jenna~ where are pics of your precious baby? your belly is SUPER cute!:) Glad scan went well.

Michelle....how are you doing sweeite?

Sara~any news with bfp/af?

Well I"m doing pretty good trying to do bedrest as much as possible...with two little ones..but no more contractions so far!! YAY! 

I'm 20weeks today......so happy to be half way offically!!!:) SO going to post bump pics from today.

Luv you girls! Hope all is well!. Hope you all had a wonderful easter!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN1429.JPG
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 8









DSCN1427.JPG
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 5









DSCN1428.JPG
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 4









DSCN1430.JPG
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LadyBee

Ok, I'm a dumb dumb girls, can someone please let me know how to insert the link of my TTC Journal into my siggy? :blush: I'm pretty good with this type of thing usually :blush:


----------



## LadyBee

Aww Gabs, you're so cute, I love your skirt too! :)

Yes, family is still here...it's going ok. We don't know how long they'll be here, but DH and I are very laid back, so it all works out.

:hug: and goodnight ladies!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Ladies,

Just popping in quickly as usual.
I love and miss you all and Jenna and Gabby, I just love the beautiful belly pictures.
Totally jealous!!!!!
Rhonda, eeeek 10 weeks that is sooo exciting.

Hope you have all had a lovely Easter Weekend.

I am off now to join my girls friends for a picnic in the park :yipee:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

aww Gabby what a cute little bump :D And I too love the skirt!!! I can't wait till its warm enough here so I can start wearing mine! We're getting there, going to be in the mid 50's all week :happydance:

I don't know about the link in your sig MT but I think if you go there and just copy and paste what's in your address field it should work??? Worth a try anyway. I don't have my journal in my siggy beacause I don't know either :rofl:

9 more weeks of work :yipee: get me out of here!


----------



## Jai_Jai

that can work but there is a button on the toolbar that says insert URL or insert hyperlink and then if you go to the page on a different browser.......i dunno if that makes sense tell me if ur confused but should work.

I will post pics now

love ur belly too gabs its soooo lush and love the skirt its beautiful


----------



## Jai_Jai

piccys
 



Attached Files:







scan 20wks 2days.jpg
File size: 99.5 KB
Views: 10









20 wks and 2 days.jpg
File size: 97.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ttcgirl

hope all goes well for everyone wish u all luck!


----------



## LadyBee

Thank you Jenna, I'll have to try it tonight if I get a chance, and thanks Rhonda for your attempt at helping me too.... :)
Jenna, I am in love with that first set of pics! How adorable and it's awesome to see such detail!
Thank you ttcgirl for the well wishes, same to you hun!! :hug:


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Hey girls just droppin in to say HI! Miss u guys! Busy time of year for everyone? I am just still feeling BLAH about TTC.. we decided to take a ttc break til end of August.. I start my classes in June.. But of course if i get preg ill be happy as a pig in Sh** LOL.. Would love to hear some updates :) *hugs*


----------



## Jai_Jai

thanks MT i love my pics and have one on my phone, always looking at lil jellytot!! We had to go to hospital last night as i was leaking and they were worried my waters may have broken but after much prodding and undignified positioning with legs spread tubes up me and a great big torch shining up my vagina to peek at my cervix - all is ok!!! its not amniotic fluid, think its just a discharge of somekind - they have done a swab and checking for infections so FX it is nothing!!


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Jai_Jai said:


> thanks MT i love my pics and have one on my phone, always looking at lil jellytot!! We had to go to hospital last night as i was leaking and they were worried my waters may have broken but after much prodding and undignified positioning with legs spread tubes up me and a great big torch shining up my vagina to peek at my cervix - all is ok!!! its not amniotic fluid, think its just a discharge of somekind - they have done a swab and checking for infections so FX it is nothing!!

Ya i had that alot with my other kids.. it sucked LOL.. glad all is well with u and jellytot! :hug:


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe Jenna.....sorry you had a scare last night. Glad it wasnt your fluid! That stupid discharge is a pain....you just never know! Do you smell different...tmi sorry lol...but maybe it is bacterial vagnosis.


----------



## Gabrielle

Michelle~ hope you enjoy your break and good luck with school!!! Nursing right...? That's what i went to school for.....VERY busy so have fun and make lots of time for it!;)

Rhonda~do we have a finished baby room photo yet??

Mel~ any plans for the summer?

It's SO warm here today...i went outside this am at 8 and it was almost HOT...hehe SOOOO exciting.!!! Nothing new here...just hanging low to not have anymore contractions.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl::rofl: HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Yeah no! :rofl: Brayden is still sleeping in the crib! DH has just started working in Brayden's new big boy room, we're at least a month off from starting in the nursery. I can't be too naggy as DH is graduating from college in 3 weeks and is right out straight with his thesis, he's so stressed with school and work and trying to find time to do anything at home. Its a slow process and I'm very limited to what I can help him with so it will be close to my due date before we're done in the nursey! Thankfully that room needs the least amount of work though! Don't worry I will post pics when we do start to work in there!

My boss is irritating me once again today, girls I am so frustrated with him I want to leave earlier than June 12th, DH said we would make it work but I can't help but feel guilty as we do need the money, am I being selfish for wanting to go sooner? I haven't given my notice yet so I do still have time to change my leave date. Urgh its so stressful, if he didn't work here I would have no problem staying till the end, I just can't get away from him soon enough!!! :hissy:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Gabs glad ur ok!! and congrats on 20wks - in answer to ur question, no it is not smelling diff and not urine.....its been happening for a few wks and i just thought i would emtnion it to mw and she whipped me in hospital at least they are thorough tho.


----------



## Nlytin

Hello Ladies,

I've been catcjing up and it sounds like everyone is doing ok. 

R - I'm glad that Brayden is doing better. Easter parties always help with the healing.

Jenna - I loved the pics of your jellytot and your your belly. You are so little it looks so cute!

Gabs - Glad your LO is healthy is a little boy and your belly looks great! Nice to see another stretch mark mom.

MT - I hope the BDing is going well.

Ashley - I would love to be in Jamaica right now. I know your trip is a couple of weeks away but please have drinks for me.

Debs - I had to laugh when you said you are going through withdrawl from your FS. I hope you get to see him soon, but I hope you enjoy your holiday!

As for me, I have uploaded my 16 wk belly shot. I have finally built up the courage. lol I have a scan pic from my US but it's not that good so I will load one from my 20 wk one next month. HE is doing great. That's right I said he; it's a boy. I got my boy!
 



Attached Files:







20wkbnb.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 0









20wkbnb2.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Nlytin

Warning....Warning.....Venting.......Venting...........I'm so nervous about how I will connect with my little man. I wanted a boy because I have a little girl but I feel like I won't have that same feeling when I look at him. I keep having this image that a grown man is going to come out and he won't be my baby like Zoe is. I admit when I first found out Zoe was a girl I was a little dissapointed because I had this whole birth order thing in my head but as time went on I was so excited about having a little girl. When I saw her I fell more in love. She was beautiful! I can't help but think will I feel that way. I love him already and can't wait to see him, but I feel like I will have less babying time with him (because I have to help prepare him to be a man) than I have with Zoe. I know I'm just being crazy (at least that's what DH thinks), I know he will need me and he will be my baby and I'm just overreacting. I know this feeling will change. I just needed to vent!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Lea!! Congratulations on having a little man!! :happydance: That's so exciting hun!!! Do not worry...I don't know what its like to have a little girl but from the boy end of it I will tell you this. Little boys just adore their mothers, always need them and want them to help with everything. They are so lovable, far more than girls, only what I have heard from other people. But you have nothing to worry about hun, he will probably need you more than you think. Brayden is almost 2.5 and he still needs me all the time, he's much more attached to me than he is DH. Little boys are mamma's boys let me tell you! HUGE congrats again, and cute belly pics!! I do have stretch marks too, mine are just all in front which is why you guys never get a front belly shot of me :rofl:

:hug:


----------



## mel82

You guys! I'm kind of freaking out now... I had my scan yesterday and found perfectly formed gestational sac and perfectly shaped uterus but no baby or HB... I'm so nervous! Isn't it supposed to be there already? Could it still be too early? I'm going for another scan in a bigger (newer) hospital tomorrow and I'm hoping to have good news but I'm so disheartened already. 
When did you see/hear the HB? Please share your stories!

:hugs:


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Same thing happened with my DD at 7 wks was just the sac n stuff and didnt see HB for 2 wks later! Try not to worrry!!!! :hug: keep us posted


----------



## Jai_Jai

Mel try not to worry i went for mine and just saw sac..........i didnt see baby orhb til 8+2ish it was defo 8 wks tho!!! keep smiling and PMA thats wat will see all is ok :hugs:

congrats Lea on ur boy :hugs:


----------



## chocolatecat

Aw!!! Congrats on your boy Lea!
I'm loving all the belly shots, they're great! Thanks for sharing. Very jealous! :)

Mel, it sounds like it's too early from what the others are saying. Fingers crossed today they can pick something up. Is there a reason you're having an early scan?

Hope you all had a nice easter. It was manic here as usual. I finally got my lawn turfed - so I'm excited to finally have a garden I can work with.

I'm not sure whats going on with my body...I've no idea if I've ovulated or when. I thought it was 2 weeks ago (on the weds or thurs) - but I've not been doing my temps so I can't really be sure.
I've not got any pms or tender boobs and no AF yet. Feels like AF is a long way off. Although most of my cycles are really short (23-24 days) I did have one that was 31 days with late Ov...so maybe I've just got a long one this time. just to confuse the heck out of me!
I had a spot of pink last thursday..but I'm guessing if it was implantation I'd have detected something on tues... maybe?? I tested on Sunday as well (of course) and didn't get anything, but when I checked later (as you do) there was a smudge there - so I did a FRER with second morning pee - BFN. sigh!

I think with being in the states and in a different time zone it might have shifted my ov. Tested negative on tuesday. waiting till tomorrow to test again as I'm going to the docs in the morning and want to be able to tell her one way or the other. Hope she has some good news about my scan and also a cure for this horrible rash I have!!

Fingers crossed for a BFP tom!

Hope everyone is good xxx


----------



## LadyBee

Mel, I am with the other girls, sometimes it just takes longer to see the hb-was your scan internal?

I feel like I'm on probation or something. DH says I'm on BnB 'ALL THE TIME' and when I can get on here I'm only able to check a few things before I have to hop off because I don't want my company to see me on here......grr! I've missed you all and I haven't really been able to catch up.

I will tell you though, BDing has worked out despite having company and I OV'd earlier this cycle than previous ones, though FF hasn't detected it as of this moment. FX something amazing is happening!
Caroline hun, I was spying on you last week and I definately think something is up. Maybe you're right about the change in time zones, etc., messing your cycle up...but with the spot of PINK (new blood) I'm very very curious!!!!!!!!! FX tightly for you sweets! 
:hug:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Mel I never had an early scan so I don't know hun, sorry I wish I could be more helpful :hugs:

Caroline...oh that spot of pink could definately be something!!! I really hope so hun, fingers tightly crossed for you!! :happydance:

Girls I am at the end of my rope...I was going to wait until June 12th to leave my work but I honestly don't know if I can put up with my boss for that long, he's making me angrier every day. This morning I find out the loser who filled in for me last time I was out on maternity leave is also going to be this time (only because they don't know I'm leaving for good yet). It was a meeting they had yesterday and the only reason I found out is because a friend of mine here over heard, don't you think I should have been involved in that meeting?!!! I felt like it was very behind my back and secretive. My boss knows I don't want that man on my computer because of what I came back to, I was outraged. (I found tons of nude lady pics saved all over my hard drive) I was so angry!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't know what to do anymore, I can't stand my boss and it seems to be getting worse, every day he does something new to piss me off. I'm seriously thinking about leaving earlier now, I know the money would be nice but is it really worth putting up with his BS? I just don't know how much more I can take! Sorry for the rant!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Caroline - I have a gd feeling about this month for u!!

MT dont worry just make sure u pop in here as and when u can, i too hope that this month is urs, as things are different it is highly possible!!

Rhonda - i think u should leave when ur heart tells u too - NOT YOUR HEAD!! It is not always wise to follow ur head but i think ur heart is ur true path, and it takes u to where you should be!! :hugs: do what feels right!! and oh my god wat a loser that bloke was before, i mean its sad but to have to look at stuff like that at work - beyond pathetic


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks hun, yes and the sad thing is he works here, just in another dept so I have so see him every day, when I first found out I wrote him a nasty letter and told him I did not want him on my computer anymore, that is the one thing in life that truly makes me so very angry. And to do it at work is something else, totally makes me sick!!! My work is just to tight they try to save a penny anyway they can so that's why they are having him fill in again, because they wont have to hire and pay someone else....they make me want to pull out my hair :hissy: I'll be bald before June gets here!


----------



## Jai_Jai

then leave :D i will support you xxx :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls!:)

Jenna~ how'd your appt go? I just got back..and my face is SOOO numb!! I hate that feeling. I had one filling on my front tooth. I have to go back to have some fillings on the right side....urgh..i'm DONE eating sugar i swear!!! lol

Mel82~Dont freak when i say this but i saw a heartbeat at 5wks 6days...BUT everyone is different and so is every baby. Don't worry just yet sweetie. I hope your scan gives you some reassurance! Have they been checking your hcg levels? Good to hear from you! Prayers for you and your bean.

Rhonda~ i think maybe you should talk to dh and tell him that you need to leave now. All this stress is no good..plus it's summer so you and Brayden could do alot together before the new arrival comes..i think that would be great for him. If you guys can afford it i say leave when your heart is ready..just like jenna said.!:) HUGS

Lea~awe a little boy!!!:) let me tell you.....(from the mom of 3 boys to be..hehe) that boys are in LOVE LOVE with their mama's. Owen is going to be 4 and he hates to leave my side for ANYTHING! he is always worrying about me and has such a big heart! I know that my boys will always be there for me to protect me and love me and know that i will be there for them . I am excitied to have 3 lil boys to LOVE me so much. I think you will do just fine...and tbh i think you will be shocked at how much you love and adore your little man. Mom's and son's just have that connection.:) Congrats and don't worry your hormones are messing with you and you will be a great mom and raise a wonderful son! How does your daughter feel about a baby brother?? :) (forgot her name at the moment forgive me.

Well it's going to be a high of 64 degrees and sunny today and tomorrow a high of 68! who hoo!!!:). I'm feeling good and loving the weather.


----------



## chocolatecat

Thanks guys, I kind of have a good feeling too...BUT I don't have any symptoms, premenstral or PG related...so I think I'm just in the wrong bit of my cycle to feel anything! Can't wait to test tomorrow.
going to a scrapbooking class tonight for the first time, so should keep my mind of things a bit. :)

R - sounds like you should get out soon. And def don't go back. Can you work out how much money after tax you're losing if you leave? If you're staying off work for a while, can you claim your tax back from the time you've worked this year? to make up for some of the money lost in the next couple of months. Have a look at what you can sell from the house to make up the money too.
good luck with the decision. x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks girls, no I definately wont be coming back, that is for sure!! When I'm ready to go back to work I'm going to look for some place new. Financially we can do it once DH changes his filing, which he was going to do the beginning of June. My boss is out all next week :happydance: yeeha!! So next week should be happy and stress free!! Their was a lot of maternity leave talk today which is starting to make me nervous, I need to go through all my files and start pulling stuff for my portfolio, and slowly take personal things from my office home I have a bad feeling I'm going to be telling them sooner than I would have liked! I was trying to get to mid-May before giving my letter but that seems so far away. Let me ask you girls this, Isn't is against the law to fire someone for refusing to train the next employee?? Cause I am down right refusing to do that as they need to hire someone that knows Graphic Arts. The guy that filled in for me last time hadn't even used a computer before and it was such a headache, not to mention the fact that he smokes so much weed he can't remember anything the next day that I taught him before! He's already told my boss he's nervous about filling in for me because he doesn't remember a thing, and my boss said I was going to retrain him...THAT IS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN!!! I wont! And I will tell them that, just want to make sure they can't fire me for that...its not my job to teach someone something like that, you need a college degree for. If they fire a pregnant lady its asking for trouble anyway! Ahhhh its such a mess here!!!! :sad2:

Gabby its nice here too...going to be almost 70 tomorrow, so glad I'm not working!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jai_Jai

i do not know babe what it is like in the USA but i know they can't fire you for not training (doing the hr and training managers job). and it is more than their life is worth and rep and money to fire u after 11yrs whilst preg, u could sue!!! ur so lucky it is sooo hot :grr: i wish it was that warm here!!! xxx


----------



## Gabrielle

Gosh my face was numb all day!! GRR....how bout you jenna? lol.


----------



## LadyBee

Aww Rhonda, I can sympathize with you-but I definately agree that you should follow your heart hun!

Ok, FF gave me purdy solid crosshairs! We will see how this goes!

I'm sorry you had to get your teeth done Gabs, I am in for it when I finally find a good dentist, I haven't been in 2.5 years :blush: (it's a long story, but I have really good dental hygiene) :rofl:

:hug: to all my beautiful Jellies!


----------



## mel82

Hi guys!
Well, it turns out that my dr scanner was pretty old and perhaps that's why it didn't pick up anything but just the sac - I SAW/HEARD THE HB!!! I'm just so relieved!

The ultrasound tech said today that maybe because the other machine was old and because we did a transvaginal we weren't able to go up the far (baby was on the top corner) and that that happens sometime. I was pretty convinced something was wrong and that I had to accept a second mc, but was so surprised when he pointed at the blurry flickering thing on the screen and said "well, see here? that flicker is your baby's heartbeat". I just started crying.

I think next time - next pregnancy - I might wait until I'm 10 week along! This early scans could be double-edged.

Either way, thanks for the support you guys! I might post a picture later


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: wow thats great news Mel!! See I told you it would all be ok :hugs: I am sooo over the moon for you, its the best news I have heard for a while, this is it Mel ur gonna have a baby :yipee: :kiss:

Gabs - I didnt have to have any anaesthetic cos my Dentist was sooo gentle it didnt even hurt, I had 2 fillings on the side and he rebuilt my farthest tooth at the back, which did hurt, but I am so pleased it was all free :yipee: and I got white fillings too :wohoo: hope ur mouth is ok :hugs: my experience has definitely restored my faith in dentists, i had a horrible experience when i was 15 which terrified me for life, could not eat for 2 wks :(


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:happydance: yay Mel!!! Fantastic news sweetie!!! I bet you are on :cloud9: right now. I remember having my first ultrasound after my mc and hearing and seeing the heatbeat, I burst into tears, its the most wonderful thing in the world isn't it? :hugs: I think DH even shed a tear!

Jenna glad your trip to the dentist turned into a good one! 

I am on :cloud9: today because I'm not at work :happydance: and its so beautiful here, only 8:30am and all I see is blue sky everywhere i look, so excited its going to be near 70 today :happydance: I've just done some :laundry: and am going to go hang it outside on the clothesline, nothing better than the smell of freshly hung out clothes! :D I know I'm weird, just so so happy to see the sun!!! I'm also going to work on my letter of resignation today, would you girls give me some opinions if I posted it in here? I've never written one before :blush:

Hope everyone has a super fantastic day today!! :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:grr: well I am just jealous :mwaha:

I will defo look at ur res letter babe, i get given them a lot and have written a few myself so i am pretty gooooooooood ;)


----------



## LadyBee

Oh Mel I am so happy for you! I am glad you've seen the HB!! :cloud9: congrats hun!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Just popping in to say I miss you all.

Mel so glad that your little bubba is fine and you got to hear the heart beat, it is such an awesome experience.

Good luck Caroline, I hope tomorrow brings you your BFP.

Jenna, Rhonda, Gabby and all you lovely ladies I hope you have had an awesome weekend.

PS: I get my CD21 test result tomorrow to see if I ovulated this month because I didn't last month : FX


----------



## chocolatecat

hey Mel! Congrats! So glad you got to see your baby's HB :)

I'm feeling shitty. AF came today. (had a BFN on friday, so was expecting it). I really wasn't suprised. I have a bit of hope each month, but something inside me really doesn't expect to get pregnant anymore. I KNOW we've not been trying that long, and BnB is not really that great a place to hang out when AF is around. There's either peeps getting PG in their first month (and then posting on TTC forums!) or LTTC - which makes me feel bad for feeling so down about 8 lousy cycles. No tears or anything, just angry.

Had an argument with my Dr too, as she really couldn't get her head round a luetal phase defect and insisted I couldn't tell when I'm ovulated from temps and OPK - grrr - I'm pretty damn sure I can! Anyway, she's going to do cd22 bloods to check I'm ovulating. She wasn't sure when to do them as my last cycle was only 23 days, so cd22 might not work. seems weird that you yanks have cd21 tests...not cd22...??? anyway, at least AF has arrived properly, with only spotting yesterday and flow today, so I know today is CD1.

Rant over!!!

Glad you're all doing ok. 
Fingers crossed for your BFP melT

Anyone heard from Sara? is she ok ???

xxx


----------



## LadyBee

Hello all! I started my TTC Journal finally and when I have time to get on BnB I usually only can look at that and read (not post) all my other stuff. 
Caroline, I am so sorry sweetheart. I do agree, just starting AF is definately better than her taking her sweet ol' time to get going. I am still very sorry and also for the argument with the Dr. That's no good. :growlmad:

I'm glad you stopped by Debs, I've missed you. :hug:

I'm doing well, FF changed my Ov date......weird... and I played with my temps (they are invalid anyway) to get it back to where it was, and it's still a day later than I know it happened. Oh well.

Love to you all! :hug:


----------



## Jai_Jai

sorry that nasty old :witch: arrived caroline!!! if i see her i will smack her for you :ninja: she really annoys me, cant she get the hint she is not wanted in any jelly belly!??! :grr: sorry about ur Dr - can you see another one....she sounds an idiot!! we have CD21 tests at our Dr not CD22....!?! maybe she is confused!?! try see f u can see anyone else!

Debs great to hear from you and I will be hoping and praying u OV'd this month come on eggy hope u came and that :spermy: joined you for a 9month long beautiful journey!!

Gabs - how u feeling? what u got planned for this week? resting I hope!!!!!

:hugs: to all my jellies :kiss:


----------



## Nlytin

Mel, I'm so glad there was a HB and that it put yout mind at ease!

Rhonda & Gabs, thanks for the baby boy wisdom. I'm falling in love with my mamas boy everyday!

Rhonda, If you have to resign early then do it. There is no since Of having the last 10 weeks be stressed because of work. Also I was ROFLMAO when I read about your coworker. I can't believe he had the nerve to do that.

Debs, I hope the test comes back pos for OV.

Caroline, sorry about that b*tch of a :witch: making her appearance.

Gabs, With Owen turning 4 does he still ride in a stoller with Gavin? I'm trying to figure out what do do about Zoe (BTW she is very excited about her little brother). I am realistic about going out with them both esp since Zoe likes to run from me and doesn't listen as well as I'd like (working on that big time). I'm not really worried about looks from having my soon to be 4 yr old in a double stoller with the baby if it makes for an easier trip. Right now Zoe is 44 lbs and 42.5 inches tall. So I'm running out of options stroller wise. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jai_Jai

can u get one that has a little ledge on the back so she can stand on it like a skateboard type thing, they look pretty good, and then she would hold on to the bar with you?


----------



## Nlytin

I read about those but they have weight limits as well and moms are split (like everything else) on their reviews. Most seem like they wind up selling it because it doesn't work as well. I'm trying to figure out to keep them both in my view and make the outing pleasant for everyone. I thought about the harness and tying it to the stroller but if she takes off and i don't have my hand on the stroller there goes the baby. So that was a bad idea.:dohh: Right now when we go out I put her in a shopping cart at the grocery store and one of those rented carts at the mall. She by far is not lazy and likes to walk and run but I need her somewhat confined in large crowds.

This is when I kick myself for having kids 4 years apart.:hissy:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh Lea I hear you hun, I'm in the same boat, though Brayden is only 2.5 he is the same way Zoe is and doesn't listen to me and just runs everywhere he wants to, I'm scared to do the stay at home thing for this reason, what if we are in the park and he takes off on me...I can't just leave Kaiya to chase after him. I know I'm being silly but I think about it all the time. And Zoe being 4 scares me, I was hoping Brayden would just out grow this phase but now I'm thinking its just his personality. He doesn't sit still for 2 seconds! Oh and yes that guy I work with is horrible, he's not good looking at all and can't get a girl so he resorts to that. I don't know how much he did durring work hours as a lot of them had saved times of after hours but ick to think of what he was doing at my desk...ahhhhhhhhhhhhh :hissy: needless to say he got a nasty letter from me!! :devil:

Caroline, sorry about the :witch: hun, I do remember what it was like to get unwanted visits from her and coming on here then was not fun. But we're all here for you...us jellies must stick together, through the thick and thin! :hugs:

MT...have been watching your chart, looks lovely...fx for you!!

Debs...what's the good word hun, did you ovulate??

Jenna I have seen those strollers that your talking about, I thought about it too but then thought there is no way Brayden would stay put on one of those, he's a challenge and I certainly have my handsful with that one, Kaiya better be a piece of cake!!! If she's anything like her mom she'll be an O:) :rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls!:) 

Lea~ umm wow your little girl is 44lbs! she's a big girl. Owens 41lbs and everyone says he's huge! lol. When will she be 4? Owen will be 4 in early August. Um He doesn't go in a stroller anymore. I bought a double front to back when i had gavin...and i put him and Gavin in it but it was SO hard to push...omg impossible sometimes! He was about 2 nhalf and did pretty well. i would say trying without a stroller for her hun..... Owen runs away from me like crazy too but i let him help push the stroller and that and he seems to do very well. I'd maybe get a double one to take to the zoo or something like that? 
I see the stand up ones all the time but i thought owen wouldnt stand up in that either so that's why i went with the basic double one. I'm sure she can fit in it and simply tell her....if you can't walk nice you ride in the stroller like a baby, or you can be mama's big helper and walk with me? :) 
I remember going to the grocery store for the first time with two and i was TERRIFIED!!! It wasnt too bad but i wont let owen in the back of the cart so he had to walk...he stayed by me but we bought the whole store...haha. 

You girls are all nervous to have 2....i remember that stage..i was so nervous to go anywhere.i use to take hubby when he got home. I keep telling brain that we arent going ANYWHERE with three kids!! B/c we go out to dinner now with Owen and Gavin and owen is impatient and gavin wont sit in the high chair!!!! I said when they are like 10 we will go out in public...lol joys of kids!


----------



## LadyBee

I don't really have anything to say, but it's nice to see lots of action back on here :)
:hug:


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe, I agree Mel.

I wonder what Debs cd 21 tests showed....I"m praying she o'd!!!

Mel....hows the tww? 

Me and hubby and owen were watching Jack kick me...we can finally see it from the outside....TOO CUTE!:)


----------



## chocolatecat

wow - you can see the kicking - that's fab. 

My nephew is terrible for running away and not sitting still, he was 2 1/2 when alice was born. he kind of got that mummy couldn't run after him when she had alice and so would at least hold on to the buggy when crossing the road. my sis does use a double buggy sometimes, but it's much easier if he walks.

Hate, hate, hate AF. A friend at work is trying for her second - would be sooo lovely to get PG together and have maternity leave together. Fx
the nurse is drawing bloods on thurs, so I'm not sure how much advice she can give me. but might book in for cd21 for the second set - just say I made a mistake if she calls me on it!! 
Or see another dr :)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabby!! :hugs: Glad to see you back in here hun!! How's Jack doing? Anymore spotting? 

I can not seem to stay awake today, so sleepy, I'm sure the rain isn't helping but this getting up 3 times a night to pee is getting old!!! I know its only going to get worse before it gets better, once she drops I'm screwed, lol! Getting excited for this weekend, Brayden and I are going up north to visit family, my nephew is turning 2 on Friday so going up for his party and then Sunday my mom has planned a little shower for me, so sweet, only with the grandmother and aunts so it will be very small but will be nice to see them and have a little brunch and get lots of cute girly things for Kaiya. Then I'll know what I'll need to buy and can finish up.

Girls I only have 9 weeks left!!! :shock: and poor Kaiya still does not have a middle name :rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

Rhonda....hey now I havent been MIA! lol. But thanks for the welcome back! hehe. I'm doing good and spotting...?? havent really had any..maybe you meant contractions...none of those either! hehe. Jack is good kicking lots and getting big b/c i'm getting big! I had a NIGHTMARE last night that he came very early....:( and hubby wanted to play softball instead of goin to see our son..:( he wouldnt do that but gosh that dream scared me...i keep thinking about it.

So girls.......we sold our house! ....which is good....but we have NO where to live!!!!!! CRY.....so now we need to find a place and agree on it fast or we'll be moving in with the inlaws in June!........OMG i'm freaking out!!! We are even looking at places to rent b/c trying to pick a house in such short time.....we couldnt even do it in the last 6 months....so it's pretty crazy here. The people would like to move in by first week of june...so now we gotta go through all our stuff! We've only lived here two years so i should be TOO sad....but it's still kinda sad...my daddy built this house. Please dont talk about it on facebook b/c if my brother finds out through there and not through me...he will be upset...he wanted the house but couldn't get a loan....

Rhonda~ your weekend sounds like it's going to be great!!!:) I hope you get lots of cute girlily things! Its......SNOWING here today.....wth honestly.....but it will be sunnday and 70's by friday......lol. Also the bedding i want i told my sis about and i think she's going to buy it!! YAY!...its like 200 dollars and she said she'll get it. 

Debs.......PLEASE come back and tell us if you o'd or not!

Caroline...so sorry you have to deal with the nasty witch....she needs to get a life and go somwhere else! ;)


----------



## LadyBee

Rhonda, my goodness when you put it like that it seems so close!!! Wow! :dance: Do you like the name Renee? 

Gab, I am so happy you're doing well hun. I hope you get the home situation figured out QUICK! :)

I'm well, just trying to get a splinter out of my finger, makes me wish I had my mom close by to get it out for me :(

:hug:


----------



## Gabrielle

OH i love the name Renee....you should ask hubby about that one if you like it!! hehe....at least she has a first name my dear!:) Nine weeks....wow that is coming up fast!!!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls,

Wasn't meant to pop in until the weekend but missing you all so much and wanted to let you know that I got my results back.

They are 50, anything over 10 means ovulation so my doctor said I had an AWESOME ovulation, which is great but when the hell was it. I had not metashczzzzzz thingy ma watzy and my CM got stretchy but not clear hmmmmm.

Guess I will just have to wait and see. I am CD25 now so AF is due any time from now until CD34, I am not too bothered. If it doesn't happen this month we are doing another IUI next month but hopefully I will ovulate with out meds.

Gosh Rhonda just 9 weeks that is just around the corner.

Gabby, no home. What is going on? I hope you find something soon.

MT our cycles are quite close together. Good luck in this TWW.

Caroline so sorry the witch got you. Best of luck with this new cycle.

Lea, congrats on having a boy. 

I still have to find time to go back a couple pages to see all the bellies you are all talking about.

DH is calling me to watch Heroes so I have to go. Love to you all.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks for the name idea MT, I had mentioned that one to DH and he said no way. We have it narrowed down to 2 names just can not decide as he loves both of them, She is either going to be Kaiya Brynn or Kaiya Ashlyn. I honestly like Ashlyn more but understand that DH is torn as he loves the name Brynn and wanted that to be her first name and I said no so I should be a wonderful wife and just let that be her middle name but I love Ashlyn so much, am I being selfish?

Gabby yay on getting your house sold, that is awesome, that's usually the hard part. Maybe renting for a bit would be best, that way you don't feel rushed into something and can take your time looking. Gosh buying a new house and having a baby, so stressful, for both you and Jenna! Please no lifting or anything for you girls!!!

MT....elmers glue will take that splinter out, if you can see any of it? Put some glue on it and let it dry, then peel it off and out comes the splinter!

Debs, 50 that is wonderful hun!!! Not every woman gets a sign that she is going to ovulate, I never did until I had Brayden. FX that you get your well deserved bfp next month (if you haven't already concieved this month that is) :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Oh debs that's AWESOME news!!!!!! I'm so happy that you o'd on your own! Hope we have a nice BFP to follow!:) 

Yeah Rhonda....we really dont want to rush but dont have a choice now.....and i really DONT want to live with his in laws specially with a new baby coming...lol 
So as of now were looking at houses for rent and for sale...well see what we find.

So i'm not a cook at all...hubby does alot of the cooking, i just do basics.....but i just made my first pot of homemade chicken noodle soup..and it's SOOO GOOD>...hubby graded it a 9.7.....lol proud of myself! ( i know i know it's simply...but i am still proud.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Awesome on the Chicken soup!!! :happydance: Don't feel like that isn't an accomplishment , I too do not cook :blush: DH does it all, though it will be changing once I am home all day, I know basic stuff too and mostly I just bake deserts, really good at that, lol just have no interest in cooking, no desire at all! So I am proud of you too Gabs! :yipee:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:aww: you ladies!! ur lucky u dont do the cooking :rofl: actually DF and I share the cooking, he cooks the simple things and i do the more complicated stuff!! i love cooking :D although it makes me fat so I will stop when I have baby to lose weight :rofl:

right I know u have babies and this is ur 2nd or 3rd but think waaaay back to ur first - were u absolutely terrified at the prospect of actually having a baby?? I have wanted to be pregnant for about 8 yrs now.....and now i am i have just realised that in less than 18 weeks ii am going to have a :baby: aaaaaaaah I am soooo scared!! will i be able to do anything anymore? :rofl:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Nlytin said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I've been catcjing up and it sounds like everyone is doing ok.
> 
> R - I'm glad that Brayden is doing better. Easter parties always help with the healing.
> 
> Jenna - I loved the pics of your jellytot and your your belly. You are so little it looks so cute!
> 
> Gabs - Glad your LO is healthy is a little boy and your belly looks great! Nice to see another stretch mark mom.
> 
> MT - I hope the BDing is going well.
> 
> Ashley - I would love to be in Jamaica right now. I know your trip is a couple of weeks away but please have drinks for me.
> 
> Debs - I had to laugh when you said you are going through withdrawl from your FS. I hope you get to see him soon, but I hope you enjoy your holiday!
> 
> As for me, I have uploaded my 16 wk belly shot. I have finally built up the courage. lol I have a scan pic from my US but it's not that good so I will load one from my 20 wk one next month. HE is doing great. That's right I said he; it's a boy. I got my boy!

I found the belly shot. Awesome picture Lea. Your belly looks amazing.

Jenna, I can't believe you are still holding out on what you are having. I can't wait to find out :hugs:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Jai_Jai said:


> piccys

Oh wow and such amazing pics of Jenna's little baba.
He/she looks so adorable :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Thanks Debs :D You can all guess now if you like :rofl: I think I can accept it hehehe I was just being hormonal before!!!

Debs I am not sure if I said before (nappy brain) but congrats on OV'ing...u must be over the moon!! is there a chance u got preggo this month then??? eeeeeek I do hope so!! Have u been on hols yet? xxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl: Jenna if you think I'm not scared this time...oh lord...one is something but two...I am very scared, not about taking care of the baby as I know what I'm in for but dealing with 2 at once and worried about Brayden accepting another in the house that he has to share his attention with...yes I am worried!!! I was scared before I had Brayden, I know how your feeling but like people kept telling me and its very true, you just adapt, its like once you have your baby your motherly instinct kicks in and you just know what to do...its strange! Everyone will say don't worry but you still will, its part of becoming a great mother which I know you will be!! :hugs: And you wont have the complete freedom you had before but yes you can still do stuff...we swore after we had Brayden we would never go out the eat again, lol I had to laugh when Gabby made that comment as well. We go out but not like we used to its lots more work but also because we don't have the money to do stuff like that anymore, and now without me working I really don't see us going out at all!! But life is full of sacrifices right? And I'm definately a family girl :D


----------



## chocolatecat

Congrats on ovulating Debs - great news! I'm going for my cd5 bloods tom - fingers crossed I get some good results at the end of the cycle - :)

Well done on the chicken soup - my poor OH got bacon sarnies tonight because I couldn't be arsed to cook - mind you we both worked the same length day today - so why should I cook?? and I emptied the dishwasher!! he's not a experienced cook - it's all very basic (pasta!)

Jenna - I totally understand why you're scared, I'm sure it's part of becoming a good mum and you'll be a fabulous mum!!! 

xxx


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks for the good job on the soup..Hubby actually said it was BETTER then his mums!!! And btw....he always LOVES his mum's soup! WHO HOO!!! hehe. Okay but i had to clean clean the kitchen and me b/c it smelt like chicken and i was going to puke! YUCK.

Jenna~ I totally remember that feeling..specially being ummm 18!! lol. I wasnt worried about not doing things b/c i was always home helping my family out or in sports..never really went out. But i was like omg will i do this right and all that good stuff. I always knew i'd be a good mother and even at 18 years old i would say i did a great job....and my hubby does awesome too! he's so good with new babies:) Once you have that baby in your arms honey you will be so different..it's like your thoughts about life change COMPLETLY!:) About going out....hmmm after our first...we got to do things still...but never wanted to leave baby untill he was 1years old. With our second we had to adapt that a sitter was going to be harder to find with two little ones and i never trusted anyone. We get out once in awhile on our own,....and as far as going places with the kids...UM we go where there is activities and stuff for the boys. Out to dinner.....umm not so much! lol it's rather impossible..we end up arguing b/c the kids were naughty and we get embrassed and can't even enjoy our food. And too we don't have the money for it....i said after this baby we will not go ANYWERE.....b/c we really can't waste our money and taking 3 out will be not so fun. lol 
Don't worry Jenna you are going to be an awesome mom! You are so emotional and warm hearted ...he/she will be so lucky to have a mommy like you. HUGS. 

Debs....WHen do you think you will test....i'm dying to know! I hope you got your BFP. 

Ok...am i crazy for wanting a new carseat? Ours is only a year old but i want a cuter one....lol. I keep saying this is our last baby so i want everything new and cute! I'm glad we are moving b/c then whether we rent or buy....i'll make sure there is a room for baby! yay!!!!! So excitied.


----------



## LadyBee

How did I miss the OH cooking train?? He makes nothing...unless instructed. :sad2:

Oh, Debs I am so excited! I'm so hoping this is it!!!!! :hugs:

Rhonda-I like both of those names but when I voted on your poll I chose Ashlyn because it's unique. :hugs: Oh, and thank you for the info on getting splinters out! I'll have to try it sometime. Mine actually is a cactus needle!! I still never got it out but I have a big hole in my finger from the attempted surgery!

Gab-silly girl, don't get another carseat, get a cool jogging stroller or something you can resell! :D (Like, um, maybe to me in oh, another 3 years when I finally get pregnant) :D

Caroline-Honey, I am sending all the good vibes I can muster up for tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Good morning girls! I just got back from my doctors appt, she gave me the time Kaiya will be born :happydance: So mark your calendars, June 24th at 10:30am. Exciting...its all coming together now!! 

Thanks MT, my first choice is still Ashlyn too...we will see if I win :muaha: Will you be testing this weekend? Chart still looks fab hun!

Caroline good luck at the doctors today!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: booked in, now all I need to do is book the flight!!!! :dance:

yes Carolin gd luck at dr's today :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Where you going Jenna.....? 

Rhonda~ Awe how exciting!! IT's all so real now!! YAY! I have my c section date and time as well...but we dont really count on that happening so late.lol BUT mines August 21st at 8am. hehe

Mel.....when will you be testing?


----------



## Jai_Jai

to Ameeeerrrrricaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :wohoo: to be with Rhonda when she has Kaiya :dance: :rofl:

ooooooh 21st August - I like that date :D hope lil Jack stays in until then FX


----------



## LadyBee

I don't know if I'll test, you girls know me...I am no fun! I don't like to waste my tests if I feel AF is coming. I will see if I'm compelled to test at 12dpo or so. 
And about my chart....I'm confused! Usually my temps shoot straight up to the high 98s and then in the 99s. I'm not even at 'normal' temps yet, and they are all over the place. Any thoughts?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

OMG Jenna are you serious?? Don't get me all excited like that for nothing :rofl: EEeeeee!!!!!! :D

MT maybe your chart is reading lower because you are pregnant this month, you say they are always higher but you got negatives then right? Just trying to be optimistic hun :happydance:


----------



## Gabrielle

Are you really going to see her Jenna? that would be way cool!:)

Mel....I am no good at temps.but i agree positive thinking....something different is a GOOD sign! :)

So since Gavin started on whole milk he has yucky runny poops like 3 times a day and is so cranky. So i'm thinking he's lactose intolerant. Doctor said to keep him off milk so thats what i'm doing.

But one thing....Gavin doesnt eat ANYTHING...like maybe four bites of something and thats it. HE's always tired and crabby and crying like in pain, and he gets sick all the time. HE is really starting to worry me..:(


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabby have you tried giving him soy milk to see how he reacts to that? That may tell you right there if he is lactose intolerant or not. Brayden didn't switch well to milk either, though he had the opposite problem and either didn't go for days or if he did it was so hard it hurt him. I switched him to soy for awhile and it was much better on his stomach, I gently switched him back to whole milk and he's fine now. I think its such a rough thing compared to formula, just takes them awhile to adjust.


----------



## Gabrielle

Gavin only ever had soy milk b/c he couldnt poop on regular formula and was VERY colicky. He's got like every sign of lactose intolerant....she's assuming that's what it is. She wants me to keep him on formula and not use soy milk or anything at this point...


----------



## chocolatecat

ooo MT testing soon - fingers crossed! I hope soooo much it's a BFP!!!

Gabby, sorry you're worrying. my nephew has long periods of not eating well and it leaves him very tired and cranky - my sis gives him a build up drink/supplement like complan (but I'm not sure it's that) and that seems to get him out of the dip and eating a bit better again. and if it doesn't at least it's squeezing in more nutrients. maybe something to look at?
Don't assume you're stopping at 3!! My neighbour had her first at 18, amy is now nearly 5, aaiden is 3 and harrison just about 1. She's expecting her 4th (unplanned) about the same time as you.....:) 

Thanks for all your support girls - saw the nurse yesterday, she as LOVELY! and recommended a more sympothetic Dr at the surgery for me to see, so I'm going to try and see him - especially as I'm still confused about cd22 (or cd17) - just trying to think of a good reason for seeing him. my friend says just to say i want a second opinion - but I dont' want to sound that naff!
Anyway, fingers crossed for ov! (tmi alert - my period is quite long and heavy this month, but feels much more normal - no weird spotting etc...and my last cycle was 30 days, I wonder if this is going to be a good month too??)

debs how you doing?
Sara - hows you?
Liyanna - hope life is good

Yeay - R is having her baby soooooon!!! xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

glad your Dr appt went well and yes it sounds like all is turning around for you

Gabs sorry Gavin is poorly and ur worried, is there a nutritionist you could see to discuss options?!

Rhonda - I was awarded £500 today from Uni to help me as I am in money worries - so i could use it as my ticket to see you :wohoo:


----------



## LadyBee

Gab-I would suggest Rice Dream rice milk, it's actually quite good, and a great alternative to soy.

Ladies, I am so nervous. I hope this is going to have a happy outcome. I have had cramps for about 4-5 days off and on now. But with my miscalculation on when AF was due, it might be fairly normal to start cramping that early (the only thing is it has been fairly consistent and that is a new one for me). I haven't had any spotting, and my cm has turned watery. AHH! I hate this!


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Meli Tia said:


> Gab-I would suggest Rice Dream rice milk, it's actually quite good, and a great alternative to soy.
> 
> Ladies, I am so nervous. I hope this is going to have a happy outcome. I have had cramps for about 4-5 days off and on now. But with my miscalculation on when AF was due, it might be fairly normal to start cramping that early (the only thing is it has been fairly consistent and that is a new one for me). I haven't had any spotting, and my cm has turned watery. AHH! I hate this!


Good luck sweetie! Keeping everything crossed for you! :hug:


----------



## Jai_Jai

MT this soounds soooooooooo positive :dance: good luck I really really REALLY hope this is it for you :hugs: I won't drum up anything this time and be good to u ladies flase hope is poooo but I have a secret feeling in my waters ;)


----------



## LadyBee

Thank you girls! I have to work for a baby shower today, so it will be a long day preparing and setting up then having to clean up afterward. Hopefully it will be some slight fun for me.
:hug:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Mel, I see you are online. I hope you are able to enjoy the baby shower and it isn't too upsetting.
:hugs:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Jenna sweetie. Congrats on getting five hundred pounds. That is awesome.
You are just kidding about flying all the way to America at this stage in your pregnancy?!!! Have you got everything you need for your little one?
Any thoughts on names?

Mel, are you going to test today? You said you would test at 12DPO.

I am on CD29. I did a HPT yesterday morning and it was a :bfn:, no real suprise there.
I know, I know it aint over until the :witch: arrives, but she will probably be here later today or by Monday at the latest. Not too upset since in two weeks time I will be on the beach in Mauritius :yipee:, so excited. Depending on when the :witch: arrives I will hopefully get to a an IUI treatment just before we go.

Has anyone heard from Sarah? It is almost May which means it is time she started trying.

Gabby, Rhonda, Lea, Liyana, preggie-Mel, Sarah, Sara, Caroline and Michelle 
I hope all you lovely ladies are doing well.


----------



## LadyBee

The baby shower was actually quite fun! The ladies were all wonderful and very nice. It was a very posh shower held at the Ritz Carlton (where the woman I work for lives on the beach). So I was pouring the champagne and interacting with the higher ups :D I'm not into that, but today, I felt like going along with it.
No AF, some cramps, and they feel a little more intense at times...not a good sign.
I don't know.....blah!

Deb-Aww, poo! :hugs: Stupid BFN! :growlmad: I'm not going to test until I think I need to. I have a company party to go to on May 2nd, I'm just really hoping to have an answer before then. 
Michelle-How are you doing sweetie? :hugs:

TO EACH OF MY OTHER LOVELY JELLIES:
:hug: :dance: :hug:


----------



## Jai_Jai

ooooh i saw u had posted and got so excited parying for the :bfp:

Rhonda and I had cramps before and twinges!! its a gd sign :dance:

Glad u enjoyed urself - just going out so i will do a big post to everyone later but for now Aurevoir and :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hey girls I'm back!! Had a wonderful weekend with my family up north, got lots of goodies for Kaiya as my mom threw me a little shower today...I just need to sort everything all out and make a list of what's left to buy...shouldn't be too much though..we're getting there :happydance: I told DH the other day that I gave him full responsibility of picking her middle name, he told me tonight that he's pretty sure its going to be Brynn...which I guess I am ok with, I don't hate it and its only fair as I did get to pick the first name. Once he's made up his mind for sure he agreed to let me tell family :yipee: They were bugging me all weekend!! I've done good to keep it quiet though! It was so beautiful here all weekend, in the 70's warm and sunny, I'm starting to swell with this heat and had to take off my wedding rings as I had all I could do to get them off last night :blush: It's going to be 90 degrees (F) here on Tuesday, sooo excited, loving this warm weather!!!!!!!

Hope you all had a wonderful weekend and hope that Debs and MT get their :bfp: this week!!! Jenna as much as I would love love love to see you hun you can't fly in your 3rd tri they wont let you :cry: Don't worry babe our day will come!! You need that money so put it to good use :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls!

Debs...sorry about the BFN>..don't give up yet sweetie. and how exciting a vacation!!!:) Fingers crossed for you!

Mel~get your butt tested pretty lady!!:) I had TONS of cramps before my bfp.:)

Sara~hope all is well....miss you! Going to check your journal and see if anything is going on. 

Jenna~yes...NO FLYING lol. We will all get together soon enough!:) I'm dying to know what your having...how's house hunting?? Btw i got your text...did you get mine back...?

Rhonda~ glad you had such a wonderful time! How is the room coming along? And JEALOUS of your weather...we had 80 on Friday..and well it's rained ALL weekend and it's only going to be 50's this week....:( I think the middle name is cute by the way.:)

Michelle~how all is well. I know your on a ttc break.

Lyiana~we need a new belly shot! how are you doing?

Lea~have you got a name for your little man?

As for me .....um I"M getting HUGE...not kidding..i almost weigh what i did when i gave birth to gavin.....:( I'm really getting upset about how big i am and its not my belly its my legs and butt..it's disgusting i'm not wearing a swimsuit this summer.....
We went to the zoo on Friday for just 2 hours and it was fun. I was so tired by the time we were done and my feet have been killing me for days! argh...this extra weight is no good! 
We've looked at a few places for rent and for sale. FOund two cute places to rent and filled our applications...so that was kinda cool. We shall see what we decide to do.
Also this weekend we decided to go through ALL the boys old clothing and their clothes now. We sorted out 9 HUGE bins of clothes. And we labeled it from 0-3months,3-6months, 6-9months and 12, 2, 3 years. My god I'm not kidding it took HOURS to do...lol BUt it's all done and all the boys have plenty of clothes and today we went and bought owen 100 bucks worth of new stuff. :) GREAT FUN...lol
Wow..okay lol that's it for me.....feeling good and all. See doctor in two weeks and have an u/s then....:)

Hope all is well . HUGS


----------



## chocolatecat

Meli and Debs - fingers crossed for you both. I hope you're testing soon! can't wait!

Gabs I'm sure you're tiny compared to how I'm going to look - I have no will power now, so god knows what I'll be like PG! although I have finally started running again - only a pathetic 15 mins, as I'm THAT unfit, but will try and keep it up. It's raining this morning and I'm aching from gardening all weekend, so I bailed - oops

:hugs: to you all xxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabby darling you are not alone! My hips have gotten so wide I can only wear 2 pair of my pj bottoms now :blush: and my butt and thighs are also taking their tole, don't you just love what these kiddos do to our bodies, hee hee...as soon as I'm able to work out again after Kaiya is born I am going to like mad! I said that after I had Brayden and I did nothing, I was so mad at myself but I was also working full time and was exhausted! I'm hoping this time since I'll be home I'll have more time to exercise!! And Caroline I too am completely out of shape! You'd definately beat me running for just 15 minutes :rofl:

This week is going to suck, DH is turning in his final Thursday so he's working late tonight and taking Tues and Weds off to do school work then will be at school all day Thursday and Friday and has to work all weekend to make up the time he's taking off for school so yuck!! I didn't see him all weekend and probably wont much at all this week either :( He has post poned the floor in Brayden's new room to the day after he graduates (May 10) which I just discovered is mother's day...how nice. At this rate Brayden will still be in Kaiya's room until the the beginning of June! *SIGH* Nothing much I can do he is busy and I can't do much to help...I'm starting to stress :hissy: I just want to get in there and make it all pretty already!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Caroline....yay for 15minutes that's great! I LOVE running..usually run about 5miles a day..but of course not now..b/c of preterm labor..grr. Just go every other day and you will do awesome. and your motiviation will go up so much. :)

Rhonda~ awe sweetie...i'm sorry things are getting crazy at home. Just think though you know hubby will have it all done before she arrives so that's great! Btw...how come you have c sections? I agree once i have Jack i will be making myself get up to run at 430am everyday....i dont care what it takes..this is just gross and I hate that it's summer and i'm so fat!!!:(

?.....So we've only rented once before we bought our house. Well i told you that we put in two applications. The guy got it on Friday I'm assuming.....anyways....do i just wait to here if we got the place and if i dont hear anything do i assume we didn't get it? He said for sure before the 1st of may he wanted to make a decision.....or do i call and ask him i dont want to bug him.....lol 

Gavin went to bed at 9pm.....woke up at 1130, 345, and got up for good at 615....AHH it's so annoying.i'm so tired b/c between getting up to pee, make hubbies lunch, and getting up with Gavin.....there goes my whole night! I get angry at him..and i know i shouldnt lol i really just need some sleep!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:hissy: If I have to answer this question one more time I swear I'll jump off a cliff!! I thought I had it covered but will explain one last time.

The reason for my first c-section was a very large baby that would not come out of me...small frame, big head...does not mix I was in labor for 14 hours with Brayden and only dilated to 3cm because he was too big and couldn't fit through my pelvis. My doctor told me this time I could "try" for a vaginal delivery but there is no way I am going through all that again only to end up back at a c-section...it was awful. When they delivered Brayden they said given the size of me I would only ever be able to vaginally delivery a baby under 7lbs and well I'd have to be in labor at 34 weeks for that to happen :rofl:

Gabby I would call that guy to check back in, it makes you sound very interested and he may just move you to the top of the list! Sorry that Gavin is still getting you up all hours of the night, Why isn't hubby helping you with that? Doesn't seem fair to me! :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

LMAO...sorry for asking....I thought b/c Brayden was BIg..but i wasn't sure...cmon forgive a pregnant brain! hehe:) I can't believe your almost done! How exciting!!!!

Ummm hubby doesnt get up with Gavin...HAHA yeah right..he works everyday and leaves at 5am so I can't except him to get up....i guess? lol. With Owen, Brian got up with him all the time.....but then again he started sleeping through the night at 6wks....rofl. I'm okay really just kinda annoyed with Gavin and he's at this WONDERFUL lets run the house stage. haha

Okay...so call....I feel annoying....what do i say? lol


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

It's ok hun, I have answered that question like a bazzillion times in 2nd and 3rd tri, I should just create a post and direct people to it when they ask :rofl: I know...only 58 more days!!! :wohoo:

I would just say something like I'm just calling to check on the status of the house you have for rent, tell them when you applied and were just checking to see if they had made any decisions yet?? Or you could wait a little later in the week to call?

Yes my hubby helped some with Brayden but I have some serious doubts that I'll get much help from him this time. I can see myself turning into a real B:witch: :rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe....Yeah it seems the second time around they just aren't much help!! I swear...i can't remember the last time Brain changed one of Gavin's diapers...! haha. But you are having a girl..your hubby might be more help. I know if we had a girl my husband would do alot more with her .....then his 3rd boy.lol

I was thinking of calling the guy and saying that I just wanted to make sure I find out either way by Wednesday if we got the place or not...b/c we got a different place but would like to see if we get yours first....something along those lines...haha

Gosh i'm such a spur of the moment kind of girl.....was having the kids go to the sitter so i could go to the dentist...instead I"m going to get my hair done...blonde...haha!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl: I wish I were a spur of the moment girl! Isn't dying your hair during pregnancy dangerous? But blonde...yeeha!!!! :happydance: My hair is in dire need of something, I just don't know what to do with it, I feel so hideous all the time, I hate it!!


----------



## Gabrielle

No hun it's safe to change your hair during pregnancy. Just can't get the chemicals in the blood stream. :) Me going blonde is probably the worst case with coloring...because we use bleach..but i've done it in previous pregnancies and my doctor said it's okay. :) can't wait to be MYSELF again...i just hate my hair dark.....btw i cut it awhile ago so it's short...i want it blonde like Kelly pickler.....from american idol/country singer.

Rhonda~ do you have highlights.....thats always simple and nice


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I do have highlights but they were done last summer and are all grown out and faded...I don't mind changing the color its what to cut it like that gets me as I have naturally wavy hair and can make it curl really easily but I prefer it straight, go figure! LOL always want what you don't have! I just feel stuck but don't really think I want to do anything till after Kaiya is born as she has totally killed my hair, maybe I should just wait to see what happens to it after she's done stealing my beauty :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

1cre8tivgrl said:


> maybe I should just wait to see what happens to it after she's done stealing my beauty :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::muaha:


----------



## 1stbaby

just wanted to drop by and let everyone know i have been keeping up with everyone. i like still reading up on how you all are doing. sorry not around that much but work is insane :)


----------



## LadyBee

Aww Ashley, I've been thinking about you. I read through our old buddy thread yesterday, those were the days :) 
Well AF is due today and will be arriving promptly, I do believe. I am not surprised. Oh well.
I just wanted to check in. My goodness it seems like you preggy ladies are all catching up to Rhonda :winkwink: It's getting so close for all of you!! :dance:
:hug:


----------



## Gabrielle

Morning girls.

Mel~ are you spottig or what is the reason you know af is coming...? I'm so sorry if she is but glad you seem okay about it. I swear that stork needs to stop wasting his time and get to your house!!! I'll pray for you.

Rhonda~ lol i want curly hair and mine is stick straight!!! I guess it's easy though i get out of the shower and can go looking decent. So whens the next belly shot.?

Lea~how you doing sweetie?

Debs! .i'm DYING to know if you got BFP or that nasty witch came..please come update. 

Jenna~do you have any CLUE to what your having....lol

Ashley` nice to hear from you. are you on a ttc break..? Glad work is good.

Well today I'm at work girls. All i'm doin is sitting in a room with a 25yr old who overdosed on heroin.....gross/scary. I just take care of him and give his meds and talk to the doctors..it's so boring but at least i got out of the house. My doctor said i could go to work but of course not do much at all.....so oh well making some extra money.

I called about that house for rent b/c it has 4 bedrooms and a huge yard and just is really nice and it's only 950/month! We pay 1300 for our morgage right now so we could have alittle more money for a year. Yes we are kinda wasting it but hey if this house works then i guess thats fine. Anyways lol i talked to the guy and he said our application was excellent and all looks good.and he will let me know by Wednesday morning for sure! yay!

And i can't believe how far we are getting us preggers....we NEED a new pregger lady NOW!!!!!!! luv you all


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:happydance: Gabs that sounds awesome, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, so you'll find out tomorrow morning...nice!!

Yes Debs where are you we want to know good or bad, we're here for you hun :hugs:

Jenna is having a girl! LOL Just "my" gut instinct :rofl:

Gabby I want stick straight hair that you can just wash and go!! :hissy: LOL!!!

Hey Ash! Glad to hear your doing well...almost time for you to start ttc again too!! 

Gabby is right we need another prego Jelly, one to take my place cause in 8 weeks I'm all done!! HOLY CRAP :shock:


----------



## Gabrielle

Yeah tomorrow morning. But i just talked to hubby and he's like.dont you think we should just buy something for now..? Idk. I think if we do that then we will be stuck there untill we could sell AGAIN....why not just rent only for a year and find a perfect home for us? What do you think..it is a bad idea to rent.....?

I'm SO SO bored at work...idk how people can do a sit down job all day long...i'm going insane...and the sun is shining. 

Two girls from work just had their babies..both healthy and so so cute. A boy and a girl! I love seeing newborns!

Rhonda...wow in a few days...your baby will be born the next month...thats just crazy..i still remember you saying...GIRLS i did it!! :)


----------



## LadyBee

Hey darlings. Thank you for your prayers Gabs. I have only dark cm but it's not making it's way out. It's the cramping and the deflated, no longer sore boobs that is making me know AF is on her way. I am just waiting. I also have dropping temps.

Jenna, thanks for stopping by my journal sweetheart! :hugs:

Geez, Rhonda will be in the parenting forums soooooon! :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

It's over for me. CD1 today, let's hope she continues to be nice to me...so far so good. :hug:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:cry: Oh I'm sorry MT atleast your doing ok and not too upset. That mean old hag, when is she going to get the hint that you don't want her for another 9 months!!! :grr:

Gabby any news on the house? Did you get it? Have you made up your mind yet? I know renting is a waste of money but if its only for a short time and will allow you to save some money each month until you find the house of your dreams well...that alone would be worth it to me :D

What a mess I was last night, this has been a rough couple of weeks with DH finishing up his degree, his last class is tomorrow :happydance: and I've been stressed and so has he, I cried so hard while trying to eat my dinner last night, surprisingly he was very supportive, if you've read my last entry in my journal you'll see why I've been so upset...I'm just ready for this week to be over with!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Mel...Big hugs sweetie. I"m so sorry she got you. But so glad that you seem "ok" about it. She really is just pissing me off and needs to fly out of your state for 9months! Just 9 months...cmon witch Mel wants to be a mommy!!!!!! Luv you.

Rhonda~ Sorry you had a bad night....but look hubby is done today! YAY. thats exciting!!!:) How is Brayden doing?.....and is he in a big boy bed? 

Debs......where are you pretty lady?

Well girls I've offically had it!!! My husband comes home from work and plays wii all night. he was up untill 12am last night playing some army shooting game! CRY. He came home from work and did 2 loads of laundry, then went to play softball, then came home with two friends and they all ate dinner and played wii. I gave the kids a bath, cleaned the bathroom, cleaned up dinner and then went to bed. I had to pee at 1145 and he was STILL up! I started telling him to get to bed and i'm going to break the game....he said..Shut the fuck up all you do is nag!:(:(

Sooooo last night in bed i could here him saying....do you love me? will you forever..? It's seems like each day you hate me more....i said thats before i'm tired of it. Well this morning he woke me up and said are you going to make my lunch? (b/c i do everyday) and i said nope.....make it yourself. I'm tired and you were up all night and so make your own lunch. He got pissed but gave me a kiss then left with MY car!!!!!!! AHHHHHHH I made him bring it back. Anyways....I texted him saying he's a terrible husband and either the wii goes or me and the boys are gone.....u pick! He's called four times but i'm not answering............

What do you think...am i being too harsh?? I dont mind if he plays but not all the time and SO late.........plus he had softblall and tomorrow night he has softball again....grr i DONT DO ANYTHING fun for myself.....

SORRY for the long rant.....

About the house.....he should be calling soon i hope. Another lady about a rental called last night and asked if i wanted a black frigde...she wanted to buy a black fridge. lol And was asking me all kinda of questions and she really likes us. Lol this place is further away so i would have to quit the fire department and my nursing job for sure.....


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh you poor girl :( I can relate to you 100% Men are blind and they don't see what they have until its too late and they totally take us for granted, its like the more we do they more they expect! With my hubby its not the Wii as we don't have one and lord knows he wants one but there is no way I will let him have one now, lol! With him its sports, 24/7 and it drives me mad!!! He listens to sports radio all day at work then when he picks me up we have to listen to it all the way home (we commute and have an hr ride home) then when we get home what goes on the tv? You guessed it sports center and he watches that for an hour then he cooks supper which I am greatful for but after Brayden goes to bed he puts a game on, there always seems to be something to watch in the sports field, it makes me sick!! I used to kick scream and throw a fit, he would get mad and say similar things like your hubby did, hurtful things. I never threatened to leave but I did threaten to cut the cable!! Now that we have the internet at home he's reading all these sports articles till the wee hours of the morning, and a lot of the time I will get up to pee around 1am and he's still up, either still online or has fallen asleep with the tv on, I get very angry!! I guess now I have just learned to accept it as there is nothing I can do to change it, all the nagging in the world doesn't get me anywhere so what's a girl to do? I feel for you hun I really do!!!! :hugs:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls, I haven't got a chance to read everyones news but promise I will revist these pages on the weekend. Just wanted to let you that bloody witch got me yesterday morning CD32 and arrived in full swing.
Looks like Mel and I are cycle buddies :hugs:

I hope you are all well and happy.

Big hugs,
Me


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe Rhonda..I'm sorry! I would go nuts with that too!!! Grr men....now if that was us..it wouldnt fly! Damn men. He's apologize and said he's not going to play so much and that he loves me. Lol i said I'm selling it lol....I'm better now though. We fight then its over and done with lol.

Okay so we got that house for rent....he left a voicemail and said if we want to sign a lease to call him back to set a time....Ahhh i'm nervous to move and all that.....and we'd be moving by june 1st! YIKES!!!! Well I talked to my husband and he said lets just do it, it works for us. SO i guess I'll be calling the guy back shortly.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:happydance: How exciting!! That's fab news Gabby! :hugs:


----------



## chocolatecat

Mel and Debs, I'm so sorry the bitch came again. sigh. she's horrible. 

Gabby and Rhonda, sorry your men folk are being such pains - I'm a terrible nagger too, and I don't think he ever sees how much I do around the house. But luckily we both work full time, so I feel I have every right to expect him to do as much as me! And most of the time he agrees - even if it doesn't actually happen!
Is the wii new? the novelty might wear off in a few weeks if it is. have you played it? there's some fun games you could play together. Nick plays alot, but also some times with me (he plays when I'm out with friends, or doing crafty stuff, but not too often when it's just the 2 of us, as that's so rare anyway!).

The sports thing is impossible I'm sure. Sounds crappy (and makes no sense to me - how can there be that much sport in the world??) I'm glad you've accepted it! I'm not sure I could!

anyway hugs to you both.

Started the full scale BDing campaign last night. Going to try for every other day as best as possible.
Going to see new Dr next friday (8th) - which is CD20 - I guess that means no CD21 or 22 bloods for me as the surgery will be closed. anyway, will see what he says. fingers crossed. Cd17 bloods on tuesday.

:hug: to you all xxx


----------



## DebsHopeful

Good luck with the bding Caroline. Hope you get that :bfp: this cycle


----------



## Jai_Jai

Caroline -Good luck with :sex: marathon ;) hope this is the month for you!!

Debs - Sorry the :witch: came at least now you can mellow on your holiday :dance: and enjoy those cocktails :yipee: (I know its not what you wanted but PMA)

MT - Sorry the snotty rude hag got you too!! :grr:

Gabs - I know what you mean about the computer console, at least your OH is at home, mine goes to his mates house to use his as we dont have one - then he stays out all night :cry: which is awful.....he keeps saying we should get one, but I would only agree if it was a wii so i could play on it too and i would like the wii fit...but he wants an xbox :ninja: not happening!!!

Rhonda - that would do my head in with all the sports I dunno how u deal with that - at least you get to watch Greys Anatomy!?!? Don't worry about the text its all good, I just thought it was lovely :cry: but I do understand, sucks that it costs you to receive blooming roaming charges eh!? How is work? not long now!! (i think the double in the middle is a lovely idea and the choice is lovely - sorry I cant get onto my email to reply properly) :kiss:

Ash - thanks for popping by its nice to see you are still about :D

Mel - Hope you and :baby: are ok, must be getting excited now!!

Sara - how are you? when are you gonna be back properly? its lonely without you :cry:

Sarah - come on its May where are you girl?? :hugs:

Lea and Liyana - you have both gone a little quiet whats going on in your worlds?? decided on the buggy thing yet?

:hugs: to all jellies and sorry if i missed someone i prob have i always do now with preggo brain so just slap me if i have and i didnt mean it offensively :(

As for me I am all good, Jellytot is still a wriggling :wohoo: love it :cloud9: and I sit at work watching my tummy twicth - which is where I am right now - arrrgh work on a bank holiday weekend - I have to work MOnday too - SUCKS!!! I am a little peeved as OH used all the milk last night, used all the bread and ham this am, so I had no breakfast, no cup of tea, and no lunch today :grr: good thing I can now get lunch from work :grr: so inconsiderate!!!!!

What is everyone doing this weekend?? Is it sunny where you are? It is here - apparently it is going to be really hot June July and August here in the UK staying in the 80's which is great for the UK as all we have is rain rain rain the last 2 yrs!!! but I knew it would be really hot as I am heavily preg in June July and August!! Bloody typical!! I would rather that than rain though as it makes me feel down so I will just have to get some fans in :D

Bye for now :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hi girlies! :hugs: 32 weeks today!!! :yipee: I'm doing good but feeling very large and starting to swell a lot! I have no more ankles, my fingers are so swollen I can't wear my wedding rings :sad2: and my toes are puffy too..flip flops for the rest of the pregnancy I guess. I'll take a new belly shot later today and post for you girls so you can see my hugeness :rofl: Brayden has a yucky cold and I've been home alone for days taking care of him, I hope I don't get this one, I already am too tired to do most stuff I don't need that to drag me down further. But like always I'm sure I'll get it! I told Jenna about another middle name we are considering but that would give Kaiya 2 middles names and I'm not sure about it, I don't personally know anyone with 2 middles names and not sure how it works, can any one help? What do you do when you have to fill in a form for her that only lets you put in 1 middle inital?? I'm considering Kaiya Elizabeth Brynn McDonald. Do you think its too wordy? DH said he liked it but is worried that his name (Brynn) is going to get left out most of the time. I don't know how the 2 middle name thing works, anyone????


----------



## Jai_Jai

My ex had 2 middle names and a few ppl i know have them Jos's Dad does - its quite common over here in England or it used to be......I have not come accross any forms that only provide for one middle initial....it norm has space to put two or says first names so You would put all 3 I dont think there is anything to worry about in that dept....but if DH is worried maybe have an agreement that if there is only room for say 1 name then you put Brynn there!?! But I seriously doubt you will have that issue i say go for it - its sounds lovely altogether :D


----------



## DebsHopeful

Afternoon ladies!
I hope you have all had a lovely weekend. The witch has her bags packed at the door, so her visit is pretty much over, thank goodness.
Talking about packing bags, I am off next Sunday to sunny Mauritius for 7 nights so if you don't hear from me, just know I will be having a cocktail for you all, especially you lucky preggie ladies. I am seeing my FS on Friday so will probably update my journal afterwards as to whether or not I can have IUI or if it looks like I am going to ovulate to late for it, FX.
I am going to go out on a limb here and please don't hate me, but I really like the name 'Kaiya Brynn McDonald' and although there are people with multiple middle names they are normally guys not girls. Just my thoughts, you are going to chose the name/s that you are happy with and this is going to be one lucky little girl to have so much thought go into her name. 
Jenna, what names have you come up with?


----------



## Jai_Jai

have a wonderful time Debs!!

My names are getting to me i have too many atm so i started a thread :rofl:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/128398-names.html

let me know what you guys thinks?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Debs of course I'm not going to hate you :hugs: I ask you girls because I want your honest opinion and I thank you for it. It looks like she's going to be Kaiya Brynn as I couldn't convince DH of the 2 middles names...oh well It'll just have to grow on me :) I just got home from the park with Brayden and a friend of mine who has a little girl about his age, they had so much fun and Brayden fell asleep int he car on the way home and now I'm trying to get him to go back to sleep and take the rest of his nap but he's been crying for the last 30 minutes so I'm thinking its not going to happen :dohh: Guess I better go and get him, talk with you girls later!

XO


----------



## chocolatecat

hey all, hope you're all well. In a hurry, thought I should input my temps on FF and check in on you guys. pretty sure I've not Ov'd yet this month. grr. Going for bloods tomorrow, so should tell me if I'm right or wrong! 
:hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

good luck Caroline! :hugs:

Well its official now she is Kaiya Brynn and DH said I can tell people starting on Mother's day :happydance: So in the mothers cards we are going to sign her name and see if they notice..hee hee sneaky but should be fun to see if they pick it up, my mother is dying to know what her name is and has been bugging me for months so what a great mother's day gift! Hope she likes it, of all the people I am scared to tell the name to she's at the top of my list as she's so judgmental and her opinions always sway me so I am a bit nervous about that. I'm going to make her promise not to tell me one way or another if she likes the name or not!

Oh I almost forgot, I took a belly shot this morning and was a bit nervous to post it as I am getting HUGE :blush: So for anyone that would like a good scare today have a peek, its in my journal https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...grls-baby-journal-its-girl-7.html#post2054383


----------



## Jai_Jai

good luck telling ur mum i know how hard she can be on u sometimes - although very supportive i know she does not always say things diplomatically!! i love the name :D


----------



## LadyBee

:dance: This is getting so exciting! We have a new week for bump pics ladies......ahem! :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

and if u wanna be scared again :rofl: go here https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/85930-jai-jais-jellytot-journal-39.html (not at all saying ur bump is scary Rhonda darling, I just find the entire growth process scary!!!) xxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl: Oh no it is scary :rofl: Scares the hell out of me and I still have 7 more weeks to go ahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: and I have 3 months!!! aaaah!!! 7 weeks!?! now that scares me!!! means i have only 15 and a few days and i will have a baby - what do i do with it?? :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh and has anyone heard from gabs - she has been very quiet!! hope she is ok xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl: Oh hun you make me laugh...you'll do fine, your going to be a great mom :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

I was wondering about Gabs too...is she still active on the other thread? Hope she's ok.


----------



## Jai_Jai

nope she is not :( or has not been!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I talked with Gabby this morning on FB, everything is fine she's just been really busy.


----------



## LadyBee

Whew, thanks for the update honey. 

I'm sorry for being quiet on our thread, but I don't really have anything to say :shy: I am on cd8 and I'm just going to try it all again. I'd like to know how you are Sarah and oooh, has anyone else been keeping up with our Sara??? She's got an almost triphasic chart and she's like 11 dpo or something! :dance: FXFx!

:hug: to everyone on the Jelly Belly side, miss you all!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I know!! I've been following her chart to, its looking so good for her! I hope this is it! I wish she had her computer fixed already!!!


----------



## chocolatecat

hey girls, all quiet on the western front. Still don't think i've ov'd yet, but been keeping up the BDing pretty well. Getting bloods taken tomorrow ( I stupidly got the wrong time for tues appointment so didn't get them done, but I didn't think I'd ov'd so it didn't matter).

Hugs xxx


----------



## LadyBee

Caroline-good luck on the bloods hun. And good job on keeping up the BDing! :winkwink:
:hug:


----------



## chocolatecat

Thanks hon. Hope your and OH are having fun now the visitors have gone! ;-)


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Meli Tia said:


> It's over for me. CD1 today, let's hope she continues to be nice to me...so far so good. :hug:

:hug: i know im WAY late.. but GL tihs cycle!


----------



## MissmyAngel08

1cre8tivgrl said:


> I talked with Gabby this morning on FB, everything is fine she's just been really busy.

FB?? U guys have that? easier for me to keep track and keep up! LOL (if i can remember ur names haha) Anyways look me up for those of u that do my email addy is [email protected].. Havent posted here in a few wks will post an update in a seperate thread!


----------



## LadyBee

chocolatecat said:


> Thanks hon. Hope your and OH are having fun now the visitors have gone! ;-)

Sadly, my visitors haven't gone...unless you're talking about AF and her entourage. I still have a house-full :sad2: I've just griped about that in my journal ...again... :rofl:

Feeling good though. I feel like half-a-million-bucks! :rofl: I may feel like a million bucks if I can get a few pounds off. :D Having fun working out though. 

Ashley-if you're reading this, I miss you. I've been wondering how you were and what you're up to these days besides work. Let us know when you get a chance hun. :hugs:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls,

Just popping in to let you know that I am thinking of you.

I saw my FS today and :yipee: he said it looks like I am going to ovulate tomorrow so I am going to IUI tomorrow morning :yipee:
I am soooooo over the moon. Then off on hoilday on Sunday for 7 nights of fun and relaxation back at work for 4 days and then we are going away for a friends wedding which will be about the time I can test. I know I only have a 25% chance but I do so hope this it, at least my body ovulated all on its own this month and I haven't had to take an HCG injection which can give you false positives for a while.

I love and miss you all. Have the most fantastic week.

Good luck with all the bedding Mel, Caroline & Michelle
Sarah I hope you either get a BFP or AF soon, obviously I am rooting for the BFP!
Jenna, Rhonda, Gabby, Liyana, Lea, Mel I hope all you preggy ladies are taking care of your selves :)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh my gosh Debs how exciting!!!! :wohoo: Sounds like a fantastic week ahead of you, I can not wait for you to get back and start testing :happydance: FX this is it for you hun, good luck and have fun on vacation!!!!

Poor MT your still entertaining house guests? For how much longer? Gosh I hope they are paying you rent at least :)


----------



## msTwiggy

HELLLOOOOO EVERYBODEEEEEEEEEE!!!!

:happydance:

i'm soooo sorry i've been missing in action! so many things have kept me away from the net! first of all, office is under heavy construction so we've all been moved about to various temporary areas, and one fine day, the construction crew accidentally did major damage to our server, which took them about a week to fix. gosh! can you imagine, no emails no nothing for a week! it was back to your phonecalls and memos delivered by hand, lol!

also i went for a 5-day family holiday with my inlaws, all 13 of us (brothers, sisters, nieces, nephews) all went to a local island and had an absolute blast! we went island hopping, cable car rides and all that! :D i love being in this term of pregnancy as i feel absolutely great! :happydance:

on the topic of pregnancy, i went for my 5 month checkup last week and all is great :) although the doctor still couldnt tell if Dot is a boy or a girl. The cheeky baby kept turning onto its side, showing the back or kept the legs crossed, hence no way for us to view his/her nether region!!:dohh:

So we're holding on to buying any theme coloured stuff for the time being, and just doing some browsing about to see if we can come up with a managable budget (baby stuff are so expensive here!!).

Currently i'm on the lookout to buy the Medela Freestyle breastpump from the UK, have it sent to my sister who's studying there so that she can bring it home with her in June. Can you imagine, that same pump costs more than 2000 in my local currency?! it's crazy!! It's a lot cheaper for me to purchase it in the UK and have it sent to my sister. Any of you happen to know any online shops which sells the pump at a good rate? much appreciated!

Anyway, my bump's pretty much visible nowadays, will upload photos of me later :D i celebrated my 26th birthday 2 days ago and i must say, it's really something to turn 26 and be expecting a baby. Dot's kicks are far stronger now and i can actually see my belly swelling with bumps whenever Dot kicks! It's so unreal!

oh gosh, i think i've rambled on enough about me. i just miss talking to you guys so much!! ok, that's about all from me for the time being. i'm goign to go read up on what i have missed.

big hugs to all of you!!!

xoxo,
liyana

p/s : thanks for messaging me Jenna :)


----------



## LadyBee

Oh, exciting to hear that news Deb! Good luck sweetheart!!!! OMG!!

Liyana, I am so happy you are well and Dot is doing well, silly LO won't let you know what s/he is!! :rofl: Gotta love that! :D

Yes, we STILL have guests. They have given us money...it's not horrible. But it is getting quite old. I keep saying to DH, "I just want my life back!"

It interferes with :sex: and I'm done pretending I'm 100% content with this arrangement...not that they think I am, but I have to trick myself and I'm starting to think it's more like 20% happy with this arrangement. She cleans the main part of the house (Kitchen, livingroom, greatroom...) so that's nice. But that IS it. I'd be happy with an empty less than perfectly spotless house to myself though.

Seems I've got a :bfp: streak in my recent :friends: buddies....let's hope those of us still working on it here can get it and join this streak.......go :spermy: go!
xoxo girls big :hug:


----------



## chocolatecat

Oh Liyanna, thank you for coming to tell us about your life and dot's. It's lovely to hear from you. 
Dot sounds like she's being awkaward - I hope that's temporary! 
Sorry things are so expensive where you are. I haven't really been looking at baby stuff yet, so sorry I can't help, but I think there's a section on BnB with cheap things flagged up, so worth looking at that? I bet you end up buying heaps! 
Where did you go island hopping? sounds nice. I MUST book us a holiday. very tempted to go to Asia again...
FF keeps shifting my ov date between cd15, cd16 and cd19 grr - I'm going to try and hold off testing until at least next weekend when I should be about 12dpo (which is late for me!) Fx please!

Sorry your houseguests are being a pain, how much longer do you think they'll be there? hugs xx

hope everyone else is doing ok :hug:


----------



## LadyBee

Caroline, your temps are looking very consistant hun! FX for you to get to 12dpo and see that lovely :bfp:! 
I don't know how long it will be, I can't imagine it would be more than another 3 weeks, but I don't want to get my hopes up :rofl: So I'm telling myself it's going to be July before they are out. That way when it's earlier I can celebrate, and if it happens to be July before they leave, then I have prepared myself for that too. :D


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hey girls!! Hope you all had a wonderful weekend. My DH FINALLY graduated from college on Sat :happydance: and life has been so stress free and wonderful since, I am loving it!! I hope it continues!!! On the baby side I have been having contractions the last 2 mornings, not to long after I wake up, they are off and on and only last for maybe 20-30 minutes then they are gone the rest of the day, so definately false labor. I do have a doctors appt this Thursday and am going to mention it to her, its to early for Kaiya to come now so please stay put little girl!!!! We told our family her name, finally, it went pretty well over all, DH's grandmother didn't love it I could tell as she asked me where I had come up with such a name, she didn't believe me that it was in the baby names book...oh well I don't really care what she thinks, she's very opinionated anyway and never has too much that is good to say. I'm just happy my mom seemed to like it :D

Sorry to hear its going to be that much longer for your house guests MT...can I be nosey and ask why they are staying with you?

Caroline...testing next weekend...oohh yay!!! And yes your chart looks promising hun!!! :happydance:

Liyana!! So nice to hear from you hun, sorry that dot wont let you know for sure if it is a he or a she, but will be a nice surprise for you in the end anyway!! Happy belated birthday!! :cake: And yes definately show us new belly pics!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyBee

It's not nosey at all Rhonda hun, it's my BIL and SIL and my niece. They are with us because my DH wanted to help them out like they helped us out when we first moved to FL from OH. We, however only stayed with them for 5 weeks. And we worked VERY hard to get out of there ASAP so they didn't feel invaded for too long. I'll never forget when we were moving out, they were so rude and played the song by Pink-Get the party started. They never helped us move a single thing and then they didn't speak to us for about 5 months after that. Family. Gotta love it. 
Over the years, it's been 6-7 years since our move, things have had their ups and downs. After the birth of my niece at 26 weeks and 6 days gestation, we all aligned and fought for her life. Since then, we've all been in good standing. It's been 3 years. I guess it is time for them to start another 'issue'......oh well. 
So that's that. We're just trying to be good family members.


----------



## Jai_Jai

awwww MT sorry there still there and it makes you feel uncomfortable - its so hard when its family cos you feel like your hands are tied!!! :grr: for makin you feel bad and for not helpng and playing that song when u left theirs - I hate it when ppl are like that!!!

Caroline - your chart does look good so lets hope this is going to be the month for you, Debs and MT

Debs - wow this is amazing timing for you and so pleased u got to get an IUI before you went I will pray for you everyday and sending you truck loads full of happy holiday sticky preggo baby :dust: and that y ou OV'd all on your own :happydance: that is the best news ever :wohoo:

Liyana - glad youor ok - what an eventful time u have had, and glad Dot is great and wriggling around for you!!! its amazig isnt it - I love it and laugh at my tummy and kicks all the time it excited me so much, and makes me so happy!!! did you want a boy??

Rhonda - I am sooo happy your Mum likes the name that is great news :dance:

Everyone else I hope you are all ok and happy!!! :hugs: for all Jelly Bellies!!!!!

My update is quite long as I have moved house this weekend :wohoo: so here is the link to my journal https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/85930-jai-jais-jellytot-journal-42.html#post2106990


----------



## 1stbaby

Awww MT i do read your posts! I miss you too! Life has been crazy and i have been making it that way. i have been keeping myself so busy on purpose, i think it is helping me deal with not getting pg. i interviewed someone today for the first time. lol it was fun i am going to hire this person too so it was a good experience. i am keeping super busy with both jobs but i have made a few new friends being a supervisor. some of the other supervisors are very nice and we have been going out and stuff. there has been so much going on really that i could write a novel lol. i miss you all and i am keeping up. i am on cd 5 stupid af..... it makes me so mad my cycles are so messed up i will eventually be going back to the dr to get help with it but for now i am waiting till its been a year since my ectopic which will be oct. so on the brighter side, i am goin to jamaica the whole first week ok june! woo hoo! well thats all for now, i am glad to still be keeping up with you all!


----------



## chocolatecat

Thanks for the PMI girls. Temps up again today. Really wanted to test today - but I might only be 6 dpo (or I might be 10dpo!) - so didn't want to dash my hopes so soon! No symptoms now, had various pangs, queasy stomach etc... last week, but that was too early to mean anything. Don't think AF is coming today...hope not anyway. So my cycles are getting longer :)

Hope you lucky girls going to the carribean soon have lovely hols and come back knocked up :)

MT - I totally understand how difficult it is helping out with families and sharing your home or someone else's home with them. Good luck and FX they leave soon!

Jai Jai hope you enjoy your new home :)

R - congrats to your OH, glad it means life is a bit more peaceful for a few weeks. Hang in there Kaiya - only a few weeks to go, you don't want to be early!!

:hug: to all JBs x


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Yay Caroline for a longer LP!!! :happydance: and yes no testing yet...its probably too early hun. Hang in there, good things come to those who wait and you girls have waited this long your all going to get great news soon I just know it! :hugs: Oh and if Kaiya wants to come early she very well can, I am starting to get VERY uncomfortable!!! I don't know if I slept at all last night, I am soooo tired today, moved in the night and got this terrible cramp in my leg, omg it was so painful!! I've been getting up to pee like every 2 hours so sleep is definately not happening anymore :sad1: Must mean she's coming soon then...I hope!!! 6 weeks today girls :wohoo: I am so nervous tomorrow is D Day...I have to give my notice to work, I am so scared I'm starting to make myself sick....anyone wanna do it for me?? :blush:

MT sorry its family that is staying with you, that does make it a bit harder...hopefully they will be out soon, I'd hate to think they were hindering your baby-making :D

Jenna we want pics of the new place hun!!!!


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Hey ladies!! How is everyone?? Miss you!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Hi Michelle!!! how r u?? where have u been we have missed you!!! thanks for popping by my journal.....time has flown!!! ooooooooh when r u testing??? xxxx :test:


----------



## chocolatecat

hey girls

:hissy: temp drop today and some blood. was a complete bitch to OH last night, so I pretty much guessed she was coming!

AF is here already :( 9-10 dpo

Feeling very down. 

It's weird, I'm not surprised, I've got to the point where l don't expect to get pregnant each month. but I'm still gutted. 

I should get my blood test results soon - I'm not sure what I want to hear - if I'm ovulating I probably have been for the last 9 cycles, so why am I not getting PG? But if I'm not ovulating, then that's another hurdle to cross.

hope you're all well xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am soooo sorry Caroline :cry: - lets hope some good news comes out of the tests :kiss:


----------



## chocolatecat

hey girls, it's very quiet....

*tumbleweed rolls by*

Hope you're all ok.
Saw the nice doc today, looks like I'm ovulated - yeay. Progesterone level of 34 and apparently above 30 means ovulation.
so nothing more they can do for now. I just have to keep trying. Can't got for investigations until we've been at it a year. Fingers crossed it doesn't come to that!

:hug:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Well that's good to hear hun, glad your body is working like its suppose to...just keep at it, you will get your :bfp: soon hun!! It is really quiet in here...anyone heard from Gabby lately? I know she's getting ready to move so she's probably just busy...hope she's ok!

I've been busy lately too...gave my notice at work yesterday, stressed me right out but it went surprisingly well, I couldn't believe it! I will be sad to leave but also looking forward to a new challenge. 4 more weeks left of work...and 5 weeks and 4 days until Kaiya arrives!! :wohoo:


----------



## Jai_Jai

eeeeeeeeek Rhonda how exciting :yipee:

Caroline soooooooooo pleased you are ov'ing thats great news - keep at it (average is 6-8 months) so dont worry you will get your :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## Nlytin

Hello my lovely jelly bellies,

I'm glad to see everyone one is doing well.

Debs, FX for the IUI and hope your holiday is a blast!

Rhonda, I can't believe only 5 more weeks until Kaiya is born. I voted for Brynn so I love the name. Congrats to your DH on his graduation! You belly pic is just belly you can hardly see the weight gain. At least I can't!

Jenna, Congrats on the 500 pounds! You are still so small with a cute belly. I could really hate you! LOL! I know what you mean about summer months and pregnancy. I had Zoe early August but I was hot as hell all summer and this little guy isn't coming until end of September. Maybe he will make a 2 week early appearance like his sister. FX

MT, I hope your houseguests leave soon.

Caroline, Good news about you ovulating!

Ashley, Have fun in Jamaica and have a drink for me!

Gabby, Congrats on getting the new place. Hope you have a smooth move.

Liyana, Happy Belated Birthday! LOs can be so iffy at those ultrsounds. 

Well I'm halfway done and I saw my little man again yesterday. Tech said he's about 13 oz. I can't believe it already. I've been feeling him kick for for awhile now and I love every single one (even the ones that feel like he's kicking me on my bladder)! They couldn't get all the shots they needed so I have to go back next week....YEAH!!!!! We still haven't decided on a name I'm sure by August we'll have it. We got his middle name just not his first. I've decided to get the double stroller because I have to do what is going to work best for me and the kids so It's between a Graco Tandmen or a City Jogger Double Stoller. They both work great with Zoe's height and weight.

Talk to you ladies later!


----------



## MissmyAngel08

This is a good bye post.. Me and Dh have decided to seperate.. Ill pop in from time to time at work to see how everone is doing.. Love you guys!


----------



## Jai_Jai

OMG Michelle I am sooooooo sorry :hugs: u can come here anytime to chat this is not just a TTC thread we are here as a support network!!!! I really am sorry and I hope things work out the way u want them too, be strong!! here if u need us :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Michelle so sorry hun...I hope things work out for you, like Jenna said we are all a great big family and are here for eachother, stop by anytime hun :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

I've just gotten home from Ohio on a extremely short notice trip since DH's grandfather passed away. I am so very very sorry Michelle, I just don't know what to say love. Huge :hug: and again, please stop by here anytime, we're like sisters here! :hugs:
Caroline...I just want to give you a :hugs: I keep saying it, but we'll get this hun, we WILL get this! 
All my jellies, I'll be back soon I hope, I have got to catch up and my dad will be arriving soon.......yes, as if I needed more house guests.......ugg.
:hug:


----------



## nickysdestiny

Hey ladies I joined you a while back but haven't posted any updates.... I have been on metformin for about 3 months now and it appears as though it has started to regulate my cycles!! I have gotten the :witch: twice now with out provera and that is awesome:happydance: (although is did enjoy not having her for upwords of 7 -8 months at a time :rofl:)

I started temping (not sure how to read it though) but also using OPKs and I got a + on CD 15 ov pain last night and today CD 17. OH and I :sex: today so god willing......


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh yes welcome back Nicky! Good luck with this cycle it sound promising!! I will be MIA for a while ladies and not around much over next 3 weeks as have so much work and exams to sort out so wishful, intelligent good luck vibes would be appreciated!! Take care my beauties, and I will pop in when I can!! :hugs:


----------



## Nlytin

Michelle, sorry to hear about you and DH.

Jai, sending you smart brain vibes. GL!!!!!


----------



## MissmyAngel08

As most of you know me and dh are gettin divorced.. took a test today because my period is wierd.. Very light.. got a bfp *sigh* Dont get me wrong im happy but am sad because will be raisin this baby alone.. May be havin a MC though am bleeding again and have had bag cramps and backpain.. Ill keep u ladies updated


----------



## chocolatecat

oh honey, I'm so sorry you're going through all of this. Big hugs to you. I hope you and your hubby can maintain a good relationship what ever happens. Congrats on your BFP - how's your bleeding? have you seen your doc yet?
:hug:

Jenna - good luck with your exams - you'll be great!

Mel - more house guests! blimey! hope it's going ok BDing wise.

Nicky welcome back and good luck!

Me and oh are thinking of getting the fertell home sperm test...60 quid...there don't seem to be too many people on here trying it...but it is a clinically tested thing and published in a good journal...
Also thinkng of trying Vit E and L-argnine for my LP probs.
hope the rest of you are well xxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh you poor girl Michelle :hugs: you tried so hard to get pregnant and finally fall pregnant at the wrong time. I'm so sorry hun. Maybe all the stress of the separation is causing your bleeding, maybe gods way of ending things as it is best right now? Either way I hope it works out for you. My thoughts and prayers are with you girl! :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

Bump pics anyone? ;) :hug:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

not for another 2 weeks...once I hit 36 weeks I'll post another :) but we are way over due for bump pics from the other pregnant jellys!! We are you all hiding these days :(


----------



## LadyBee

Ok. I can't believe how close it's getting for you Rhonda! Have you posted pics in your journal of the nursery?? I must go read up!! :D


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Unfortunately no, we still haven't even started working in the nursery :sad2: We've been so busy trying to wrap up Brayden's new room so that we can move him out of the nursery, I'm hoping to move him to his new room over the long weekend! Then we can start on the nursery!! I will definately post pics when we get to it. I'm starting to panic as I only have 5 more weeks to get everything done and it just not looking like its going to happen! :hissy: I need 2 of DH, one to stay home and do all the work on the bedrooms and the other to go to work and earn us lots of $$$ :rofl:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

HOLY HELL I just noticed I only have 36 more days till Kaiya is here :shock:


----------



## LadyBee

UM YEAH! :rofl: She's gonna come out soon mommy.......:rofl:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hiya,

A lot has gone on whilst I was away.
I will have to find some time over the next few days to catch up on everyones news.

Michelle, I did manage to read about you and your hubby and I am so sorry. I am also sorry that you think you may be having a MC. Gosh, you really are having a difficult time. I hope you are able to get the love and support that you need from your family and friends both her and nearer to you.

I am on either 9DPO or 10DPO, not sure because I felt ov pain on Sunday but my FS said it would have been Saturday. Oh well, I am going to try and wait until Friday at the earlies. My FS said I should wait until CD35 to test, you would think he would know I can't wait that long but it would probably save a lot of heart ache if I could...hmm.

Would love to see some bump pictures. 

Best wishes to all of you.

Big hugs,
Debs


----------



## LadyBee

I was just about to run and check up on you Debs, I am praying it works this time luv! :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ooohh Debs that sounds very promising!! :hugs: Are you temping this month?


----------



## srm0421

ok gals, I am back. Later on tonight I will be going back to pg 235 to start over, that is how far behind I am. I promise to catch up soon.


----------



## LadyBee

:hugs: Sara! I saw you were back on your journal and I just haven't said anything yet :D


----------



## Jai_Jai

22 pages!!! sheeeesh!! good luck ;) sooooo pleased you are back!!! :hugs: its not been the same without you here!!!! so whats knew!! tell us all its been months!!!! :cry:

Debs - it sounds very hopeful for you this month :yipee:

Rhonda - not long for you now til u finish work - how many days???

:cry: :cry: ppl keep telling me I am huge/massive or saying things like - my gos ur so big u sure its only one? or wow u are going to be sooo huge by the time you pop!!! :cry: thats hard to hear and i have suffered with anorexia my whole adult life on and off and this is so hard for me to see me grow and put on so much weight as it is I have gone from an 8 to a 12 really and ppl telling me I am massive just adds to the hardship of it all - I am too scared to post a bump pic now :cry: why are ppl so rude? why cant they jst say ooh u have a nice bump - ESPECIALLY those who have HAD babies - you would think that they would know how it felt and that its the last thing you want to hear!!! :grr:

my rant for the day!! ;)

:hugs: to all my lovely Jellies - hope you all have a fab Thursday (Thursday???? already???)

Oh my friend went to hospital again yesterday as she is being monitored for high bp = she has pre eclampsia and was induced last night - hope there ok!!! please think and send good wishes Lucy's way xxx


----------



## LadyBee

Aww Jenna, I'm sorry, I know how stupid people can be. I wish I could assure you that you look wonderful and healthy and EXACTLY how you should for having a life inside you. Absolutely beautiful. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
My thoughts are with Lucy too hun.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Sara's back :wohoo: yay!!!! How are things looking for this cycle hun? Soo soo glad your back!! :happydance:

Jenna...aww hun I know how you feel babe, I'm sure you are not as huge as what people are saying, you certainly can't be bigger than fat ole me :rofl: now I have a belly!! I feel like a whale at this point and its still growing!! I have heard a big belly means a healthy baby :D Yes and I have to agree with you, I too get so mad as people say that to me all the time too, I would NEVER tell another pregnant woman her belly looked huge, obviously the people that say that have never been pregnant themselves as it is hurtful. I hate hearing it too. At DH's graduation I walked by a group of people and overheard them saying omg shes gonna pop any second. I still had 2 months to go at that point, and it made me want to cry!! I love you hun and would love to see your beautiful little belly if you want to share it? :hugs: You wont get rude hurtful comments from us hun, we are all family here :hugs: Atleast you haven't hit the unbareable uncomfortable stage yet...I'm in it now and am having the worst week...finding it so hard to deal with a kid and family and being this uncomfortable...I keep telling myself only 34 more days, I can do it, right?


----------



## srm0421

Hey gals, Thanks for the warm welcomes
Jai-Jai- the answer is because people think it is a good thing you are big and I personally never said anything like that to people but I had the opposite with Sebastian, people kept telling me " no way you are 6 months, are you sure every things ok?" Take pride in your miracle dear. So what you gained weight, you also are making a human being and that takes a lot of work. I know I have not seen your belly but love, even if you have gotten ginormous, I bet you still look beautiful, when you feel confortable posting a picture, know we will all be supportive.

R- I took 100 mg of clomid again this time since that was what enabled me to O last cycle. I should O anytime between Sat and next Wed. I am taking Robitussin daily until O and taking OPKs. Now I know I promised you that I would get Pg before you had your baby, well dear,I am right on the wire. I need to get knocked up good this month to keep that promise so I guess I just might have to get in lots of :sex: :rofl:
Mel- Thanks for not outing me before I got a chance to come over here. :rofl: There are too many Pg ladies here for me to not have mad at me. :rofl: 
Debs- How are you doing?


----------



## srm0421

ok i can't do it. I am at page 240 but now I have a headache, will check out the rest later.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Welcome back Sara :hugs: I hear you on the far too many pages to read in one sitting.
I hope this is your month.

Jenna, I agree with the girls we know what you look like sweetie and with or without a big bump you are gorgeous.

Okay so down to business.
Being a LTTC I am so nervous to post these results and especially since I should only really be testing on Saturday or Sunday but you know me I just had to do it ahead of schedule!

I am so over the moon but so aware that this is just the beginning and anything can happen. I am going to just try and take it one day at a time.
For now I just need the values to double when I go for my next blood test on Monday so we can confirm a healthy rise and if this is the case I already have an appointment booked with my FS for next Friday to check and see if the bud is in the right place. Obviously it will be far too early for a heartbeat but if all goes well that will be about one or two weeks later.

Ladies I am so very greatful for all your support. I am not venturing into 1st Trimester for as long as I can help, think I am going to hover between our thread my journal and my friends in LTTC. It has been such a long journey and there is still a long way to go before I am in the safe zone. 

Please send sticky vibes my way and hope that the qualitative figures double by my next blood test which is on Monday 25th May.

I have to go and pack now because DH and I are going away to the mountains this weekend for a friends winter wedding, so I should be well distracted!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!! Eeeeee!!! Debs hun wow what wonderful news :yipee: This is me jumping for joy!!!!! You must be on :cloud9: right now. I can't even begin to tell you how excited I am for you right now, my whole face lit right up, I have the biggest smile right now :D (its even bigger than that but is the best I could do with the smiley guys, lol!) Sending tons of sticky baby dust your way. :dust: :dust: :dust:

:wohoo:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Thanks so much R. I am very scared at this point. Going to jump up and down on Monday if the results double. So nervous of jinxing it.

Hope you have a lovely weekend and little Kaiya Brynn lets you get lots of rest :)


----------



## Jai_Jai

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iArJm9gBvg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6A6pMO_WKM

I am sooooooooooooo excited :yipee:

I cant believe your preggo :wohoo: I am so so so so so happy for you :cloud9:

this is the best news ever!!!!! truck loads of sticky baby dust for you

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## srm0421

ok i am not going to jump up and down for you yet but on moday you better come here first thing and let us know the results. Still i am so excited for you.


----------



## srm0421

I can not get over how exciting this is. I do have a favor though, when any of you get a chance can you check out this link and let me know what you think? https://www.babyandbump.com/ovulations-tests-gallery/136645-first-time-posting-opks.html#post2190199


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I would say no they are not positive yet. I had the same thing happen to me when I was using OPKs, the line on the left is always dark and then fades to light, when the whole thing gets as dark as that thin line on the left and matches the control line or is darker then your in business!! :hugs:


----------



## srm0421

Thanks, I will catch that surge dang it. LOL


----------



## Jai_Jai

i would say another day or so then u will be in business :yipee:


----------



## Jai_Jai

here it is then :blush: but also :cloud9: cos i love my :baby: sooooo much
 



Attached Files:







26 weeks.jpg
File size: 95.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## srm0421

ok Jai-Jai and I say this in all honesty. There is no way on Gods green earth you are even remotely big. Your belly looks so freakin fantastic I want to rub the living daylights out of it. (Don't worry I won't hunt you down and do it, I know there is a cute little baby in there. :rofl: ). Whoever told you anything about being big is completely off their rocker or they are just trying to put you down to make themselves look better. I honestly expected a ginormous picture and you most def are not even close to ginormous.


----------



## nickysdestiny

what a beautiful bump!! Too bad mine won't ever look that good!! here's mine before I m/c Now I am big and I wasn't even showing :rofl::rofl::rofl: 

Shame on those people for saying that to you!!!

:hug::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
 



Attached Files:







7 week pic.jpg
File size: 86.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DebsHopeful

Oh Jenna, what a beautiful baby bump.

All you girls have such awesome bumps, not one of you looks anything other than amazing. You know what a miracle it is to fall pregnant don't let peoples insensitive/ignorant comments get you down.

I am full of so much love today and believe that there is hope for all of us to get our little miracle. FX it is sooner rather than later :)

I hope it won't be long before I can show off a bump.
 



Attached Files:







Debs on holiday.jpg
File size: 50.9 KB
Views: 14









the beach.jpg
File size: 52.1 KB
Views: 3









the pool.jpg
File size: 85 KB
Views: 6









the sea.jpg
File size: 48.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DebsHopeful

Sara, I wish I could be more help. I never really got the hang of OPKs probably because I was actually ovulating a lot of the time. 
The all look so promising, I would say just :sex: as much as you can at least every second day. Good luck, FX you get that eggie.

Have a super weekend girls. I will catch up with you when I get back.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Sara - Thanks hun :hugs: maybe your right, tbh most of the ppl that have told me I am huge have been larger ladie so maybe they did not have such a definied bump as I do so maybe thats why they think its huge.....i dont look preg fro behind and i still have a wasit line!?! One lady told me i didnt even look preg which is a joke in comparison to the rest of my body i defo do (and this upset me and peed me off to so i guess i cant win :rofl:) I just wish ppl would keep opinions to themselves iykwim!?! anyway I think Debs hit the nail on the head when she said this is a miracle to get preg anyway i dunno why i even got upset really its my little baby inside there so what if i get huge or put on 150lbs :rofl: its all for my :baby:

Sara as for OV'ing and :sex: just do the every other day thing and when its pos do it everyday - the month before I got preg Jossy and I had :sex: everyday at least once and mostly 2 or 3 times and we tought that was bound to be it and we were not :Cry: i remember the heartache so well! The next month well u know guys it was defo a miracle i fell preg cos we hardly :sex: at all and like 4 days before ov :rofl: so what I am saying is just dont :sex: too much if you can help it :rofl:

Debs - your pics look soooo amazing!!! I am reallt hoping and raying this is it for you and all that sticky dust is gonna help along with our thoughts.....sorry if i spammed ur journal too much :blush:

Nicky - Thanks so much for sharin ur special bump piccy with us :hugs: it must be hard, i never took pics last time and i really appreciate it - beautiful bump hun, hope u get ur :bfp: soon!! where r u in ur cycle?? xxx


----------



## nickysdestiny

Jai, FF says that I am 4dpo. So I will be testing at the end of next week. not getting my hopes up just grateful my cycles are finally getting normal after 20 years :happydance::wohoo:


----------



## chocolatecat

Oh wow!!!!
I can't believe I missed your BFP debs!!! I'm so happy for you! 
Did you POAS again today??? 
Congratulations!!!! *sticky thoughts, sticky thoughts*

Jenna - you're tiny!! I was expecting something huge, you're smaller then me after a few pints of beer and a curry (although that's not saying much!) But you are a little dot!

Sara - sooo glad you're back. good luck with the BDing 

xxxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

:yipee: Nicky that is great news!!! I will look forward to your :test: results!!!

Thanks Caroline :hugs: was told today that I had a lovely neat bump and that I looked lovely :dance: so that has made me feel loads better too!!

Thanks ladies u made me feel so much better - DF just agreed last night and took the micky out of one of my girl names :cry: I just burst into tears!!! I dont think he quite new what to do :muaha: shouldnt be so mean then!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

oooh Caroline ur nearly OV'ing :D are you trying anything different this month??


----------



## Jai_Jai

Nicky - Just looked at your chart, all is looking fab so far :dance:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Jenna you have the cutest most perfect little baby bump hun, omg...just like Sara said I want to rub it :D Now if you want to see hugeness I will post my belly, that will scare the daylights out of you :rofl: and then you'll really feel small and cute!! It is so hot here the last few days have almost hit 90 and I am so not used to that yet, that's very high for this time of year. I'm swelling so much and uncomfortable...Kaiya come out come out!!!! :hissy: Only 33 more days :)


----------



## srm0421

R- I love your belly too. 
As for my opks, I posted new pictures and a new question. Still not brightly positive but I will keep trying. I will keep :sex: everyday from here on out since I had a little bit of ewcm this morning.


----------



## LadyBee

Crap! Debs, I'm soooo happy for you! I'm upset I didn't get to this thread to see it earlier! :yipee: tons and tons of sticky:dust::dust: for you hun! :hug:


----------



## srm0421

ok I am freaking out. my journal has all the info but I am lost. I don't know what to do and it makes me sad to loose a friend and someone important to me. Please give me your honest opinions. I promise not to get mad.


----------



## Jai_Jai

I have replied.....xx


----------



## srm0421

thanks dear. I am enclosing my latest opk too.
 



Attached Files:







DSC00813.jpg
File size: 112.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jai_Jai

Positive!


----------



## LadyBee

I did too, but I was a little slow on the uptake....... :hugs:


----------



## nickysdestiny

Hey Meli, I took a peek at your chart. Is it possible I am seeing an implantaion dip? good luck and lots of :dust: to you


----------



## LadyBee

Thanks Nicky, I sure hope so! :hugs: I'm grinning ear to ear :D


----------



## Jai_Jai

eeeeeeeeeek that would be so so so soooooooooooo amazing :wohoo:

loys of sticky baby :dust: come on!!!! :dance:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

OMG MT!!!!! :D I am grinning ear to ear too!! Wouldn't it be wonderful if both you and Debs got your bfps this month!! :wohoo:


----------



## Jai_Jai

perfect rhonda purrrrrfect!!! where have u beeeeeeen??? how is the nursery and braydens room??


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I am here...been very busy with all this work on the new bedrooms so I haven't been online much at all, few seconds here and there to check on things but that's it. Brayden's room is coming right along...finishing painting his bedroom and closet doors tomorrow, then going to put up his new bed and dresser and start moving him in. I will have everything ready in there except for the border...that will have to wait till next weekend, once I have the room all done I'll take a pic so you guys can see all our hard work. Then next weekend we start painting the nursery :happydance:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: well done :hugs:


----------



## chocolatecat

hey girls - any more news from debs??

Oh MT hope this is it!!

Right, best get on with some BDing - the month is flying by! the witch has only just gone yesterday and I'm on day 12 - hope i haven't ov'd early this month - I keep forgetting to do my temps!!

Hope you're all well xxx


----------



## DebsHopeful

How exciting. 

I look forward to seeing the picture of the kids rooms R. You really are quite busy for you lost few weeks. I think you should let your DH do the work while you put your feet up.

Sara, I logged in yesterday and tried to post that I agree it look extremely positive but BnB's connection hung and then I just had to log off, very annoying. I hope you get lots of :sex: in!!!

Jenna, how is all your study going? 

Mel, your chart is looking very promising. FX the witch stays away for the next 9 moths.

Has anyone heard from Gabby? I hope all is well.

I went for my follow up HCG blood test.
It was 54mIU/ml at 11/12 DPO and today at 15/16 DPO it was 543mIU/ml.
I am so happy it has more then doubled but oh my gosh it is extremely high.

Now if that means twins I am okay with that but of course I have had a look on the internet and found a rare case where it can imply a molar pregnancy and now I have managed to scar myself. 

My FS said that my HCG count puts me at 5 weeks pregnant and he doesn't believe I have anything to worry about. I have an appointment with him tomorrow where we will hopefully get to see the sac, obviously it will be far to early for a heartbeat. 

I am just praying that the bean is where it should be and it is doing what it needs to do. 
I hope this one is for keeps. I will fill you all in tomorrow on what he has to say and hopefully it will be good news. 

Love to all of you.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Caroline,

How are you doing? Yes, you better not waist any time and get some :sex: in.
Good luck sweetie. I hope you catch that eggie.

If you can get your hands on some fresh Grapefruit. I ate one a day from CD7 until CD17 and then one every other day. It is extremely rich in vitamin C and help with EWCM and I can definitely vouch for that.


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh good advice Debs :D

posted in ur journal but :wohoo: again xxxx

Studying is not going so well :cry: sttressed and unmotivated :rofl:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

What fabulous news Debs, i am over the moon for you hun!!! :happydance: Don't get yourself all worked up on what you read online, its dangerous out there, :rofl: I do it too and anylize every little symptom, I often make myself worry for nothing. I think you should just be happy that things are finally going your way, I can't wait to hear about your doctors appt tomorrow...maybe there will be more than one sac in there!!!! Eeeeee!! Can you imagine, twins, wow!!! A double blessing! :cloud9: You deserve it hun after all you've been through. Keep us posted!! :hugs:

Yes been hard at work all weekend and i am exhausted! DH did more of course as I had to keep stopping to rest :dohh: Today has been a wonderful day and we're nearly there. Going to finish painting the doors and then put together Brayden's new big boy bed, which he will be sleeping in for the first time tonight...I'll be worried about him all night, hope he does alright! But so excited to finally cross another big project off our list. The nursey is next!!!! :happydance:

Jenna sorry to hear the studying is not going so well, keep taking little breaks so you don't over load yourself and can concentrate more. How much more do you have before your test?

Caroline 12dpo seems a bit early to ov so fx you didn't miss your window but definately get all kinds of :sex: in babe! Are you going to use OPKs this month?

MT loving your chart hun...I'm going to keep stalking it till i hear the good news :D


----------



## LadyBee

Deb-Thank you for the update, that's great news and I'll be thinking of you tomorrow sweetheart! GL :hugs:

Thanks ladies, I'm not sure what to think...I can have these awesome charts and good symptoms, but *sigh* no :bfp: shortly followed by :witch: I'm sucking up the PMA anyone can offer me today though. I'm feeling that I'm out :(

I see Gab has been busy in the preg sections. I miss her, so I stalked her yesterday :D

Caroline-naughty girl, keep temping :rofl: Have you changed anything else this cycle? I am a believer in the grapefruit/grapefruit juice thing too. I have had an increase in cm since my one-cup-a-day of juice. :hug: I started taking Bee Pollen this cycle...it's supposed to help the egg. Who knows. :D

Can't wait to see the room R!! :hug: And thank you ladies for the well wishes, it means a ton to me!!!!!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls,

Just got back from my FS. We got to see our Beany Baby. 
Beanie is 3mm and measuring 5 weeks which is more than I thought but this can change.
Next appointment is in two weeks time 9th June to see the heartbeat.
FS is extremely pleased and so are we.

Here is the scan of the sac.

EDD at this stage is: 26 January 2010

If you would like to see the picture of my scan click on this link:
https://www.babyandbump.com/ltttc-a...rauterine-insemination-er-31.html#post2219442


----------



## LadyBee

Deb I am so happy for you hun! That's wonderful! :dance: Love that your ticker :D :D :hug:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Thanks Mel, I hope you will have one similar in the next day or two :)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh Debs that is fantastic news hun!! Am really surprised to only see 1 sac with your levels as high as they were...maybe that just means that this is a super sticky baby and s/he isn't going anywhere!!! So happy for you!! :hugs:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Thanks girls. FS said that the little one has a really good implantation.
Now we just have to wait for the heartbeat. I hope the next two weeks fly by.

Gosh then it will be just two weeks until Kaiya is born, wow, your time has flown R.


----------



## srm0421

Debs- I wrote you in your journal but just wanted to say once again this is such fantastic news. I love the picture of your baby and love love love your hcg count. June 9th is going to be a fantastic day. congrats, have you taken anymore HPTs? I took 12 after I got my first positive, then people stopped buying them for me. :rofl:

As for me, yes I had a good temp jump today but I got a sun burn yesterday and I am hoping that my temp is not elevated because of that so only time will tell but I am covering bases just in case.


----------



## LadyBee

Sara, I know everyone's bodies are different, but mine doesn't get messed up when I get sunburnt. FX it's just your next level of temps...you've most definately ovulated in my opinion.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I know...29 more days....eee!!! I'm noticing a lot of pressure today, feels like Kaiya's head is sitting right on my pelvic bone, hurts to walk! My belly doesn't look any lower so I don't think she's dropped? I don't know, they say your 2nd doesn't drop until your in labor anyway. Which better not be today little missy!!! :rofl: Not after the night I had!!! 

Sara I agree with MT looks like you definitely ovulated hun, hope you got in all kinds of :sex: so that you catch the eggie!!! FX for you!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: Debs love it :D and great news that its super implanted :yipee:

MT - more PMA :dust:

Sara - I think this is it i dont think sunburn would affect temps!?! eeeek exciting u could all get pg this month!!

Rhonda - :hugs: sorry ur uncomfy!!!! what happens if she comes early? will u deliver vaginally?


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls. Sorry I come and read but I usually don't post. I've posted like once in Debs journal and once in pg section, but usually i come and read to make sure ya'll okay and then i go. :)

Debs~ What wonderful news!! I"m so happy and over the moon for you! I just know this is your speical little one that is going to be in your arms in 8 months! God bless.

Mel~your chart looks good, keep up the PMA, i understand why you lose it but DONT give up! I'm praying you get your BFP this month too!

Jenna~ your belly is so cute..and isn't big at all missy!

Rhonda~ your SO close..i wonder if she'll come early......? Better get the room ready. Can we see pics of Braydens room too???!:)

Sara~ SO glad to see you back! I hope you caught that eggy! looks like you o'd for sure! FX for that BFP!!!!

Caroline~ are you doing opks? The month i wasnt temping right..i got my BFP.;)

Anyone hear from Michelle....? It seems divorce and marriage problems are all over the place.....so sad. HUGS.

Lea~where are you??????

As for me I'm feeling fine.:) Other then the pains of pregnancy. And we are suupose to be moving this week but havent yet....grr! we need to be gone by the weekend! And hubby and I aren't getting along so well. Idk but he seems so different, like he doesnt care..i always have this feeling he's cheating...but it could just be b/c i'm pregnant. he doesnt really have time to go and do that...i dont think..eeks! Getting so nervous for baby to come.....section on the 21st of august...if i get that far...kinda hoping i do!:) Well glad all is well and its GRREAT to see some good news for once!!!:)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Jai_Jai said:


> Rhonda - :hugs: sorry ur uncomfy!!!! what happens if she comes early? will u deliver vaginally?

No hun they will just admit me right away and do the section then. I can't vaginally deliver a baby over 7lbs, it would kill me, literally :cry:

Gabby...well its about time girl!! :hugs: You shoudl never read and run, we miss you and are always wondering how your doing. Sorry that you and hubby are not doing so well right now, hope that things get better soon, he's probably just stressed about the move.


----------



## rustyswife828

Hey girls! I wish to be a part of jelly bellys!!!! We are currently TTC#1! This is our second month TTC! We are currently taken bee pollen capsules to help our eggs and sperm!! I am so thrilled and excited! I wish you luck to all you girls! YES:bfp: NO!:witch:Yes:bfp:NO!:witch:YES!:bfp:YES!:bfp:YES!:bfp:

Hope all you girls get a :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hug::hugs::hug::hugs::hug:


----------



## Jai_Jai

welcome Ashley (presume thats ur name?) tell us a lil more :D where u from - married?? how old?? :D hope u get ur :bfp: soon :dance:


----------



## nickysdestiny

Hey Sara, thanks for seeking me out!! I really appreciate the fact that your were interested enough to do that!! As for your chart maybe you OV today hope you catch it!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Look I come say hi and everyone runs away...:( How is everyone today!?!?!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Welcome rustyswife828! Tell us a little about yourself.

Well just got back from the doctors, cervix is closed and long so Kaiya will not be making an appearance anytime soon. Though I am ok with that as I am not ready just yet, haven't even started to pack my hospital bag :blush: I know I know!! I'm going to this weekend! Well we had another rough night last night, (for those of you who don't read my journal we've just switched Brayden to his big boy bed and are having a hard time keeping him in it) Brayden fell out of bed yet again...I can't win, if there is a tiny space he finds it! So he was cranky this morning and so was I...I think maybe god is getting me ready to be up all hours of the night. :hissy:

I asked the doc if she could tell by feeling if baby was big or small and she said Kaiya feels normal, is measuring right on every week and the reason I am bigger now than I was with my Brayden is because everything has already been prestretched so it doesn't necessarily mean that the baby is bigger, thank god!!! :D


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: great News Rhonda!!!

Hello gabs :yipee: love yoooooooooou


----------



## srm0421

Hello Ashley, Welcome to our crazy team.
R-Fantastic news, let us know the sec things change though and go pack your bag :rofl:
Nicki- Your welcome dear, that's what Jelly Bellies do.
Gabby- I missed you come back more often. 
As for me I am just waiting to see what tomorrows temp is. FX it is high still otherwise I am gonna be really confused.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Morning my lovelies :D I was so stressed at work yesterday trying to get everything done so I could take today off. I managed to pull it off thankfully but boy is it getting harder to deal with work lately. Only 2 more weeks left though :happydance: I'm home today sorting through all of Kaiya's stuff trying to put things in the closet as Tim is going to be painting in there tomorrow and right now it looks like a tornado blew threw there! I just finished pulling all the tags off her 0-3month clothes and have put them into piles so I can wash them today, realizing this girl is already spoiled :rofl: she has more clothes than she is ever going to wear!!! I guess I didn't realize I had that many...Tim is going to freak when he seems them all. LOL!!! After I get done with her laundry (which seriously will probably take me all day today) I'm going to be lazy and just hang out on the couch and watch movies and rest. I only have 2 more Fridays to myself before I'm home all the time with the kids and I wont get to rest at all so I'm going to really enjoy today! :D

Sara where is your temp for today hun I'm looking forward to it!!

MT I need your help, I tried putting a link in my sig for my journal but it comes out as the real html site and I wanted just a line of text that people could click on...I see you've mastered it so :help: 

XO :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

1cre8tivgrl said:


> MT I need your help, I tried putting a link in my sig for my journal but it comes out as the real html site and I wanted just a line of text that people could click on...I see you've mastered it so :help:
> 
> XO :hugs:

me tooooo i want that!!! I have been trying to figure it out for ages and dont understand why i cant :rofl:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl: glad to know I'm not alone Jenna!


----------



## srm0421

If you have noticed, mine is only the html, :rofl: So I have no clue either.


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: we must all have jelly brains too :rofl:


----------



## srm0421

BTW my temp sucks and I don't think I Oed but I checked it out and if I get a high temp tomorrow then FF will give me cross hairs and make me 5 dpo tomorrow. Damn ff :rofl:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl: Jelly Brains! Yes mine is about that lately!! 

Sara I took a peek at your chart and I don't think your temp today sucks at all, its still high! FX you'll get those cross hairs tomorrow!


----------



## srm0421

Thanks dear, it just seems like I am forever waiting for tomorrow. Watch tomorrow I will have a weird temp and be forced to wait for the next tomorrow. I just really honestly feel like something didn't work right and I did not O for some damn reason.


----------



## Jai_Jai

:grr: you did O and your temp looks good to me :dust: PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA this is your turn!!!!! dodgey confusing cycles always are the ones!!! remember!?! I had the same thing and I didnt think I o'd that month but Imust have :baby:

I also did not :sex: for a few days before said O so there were lots of :spermy: waiting for eggy!!! this could be the one :wohoo:

oh and p.s. i HATED opk's too :gun:


----------



## srm0421

:rofl: Thanks dear, I will try to keep up my PMA but when it is hard I know you gals will whip me back into shape. If things don't go right and AF comes next month I am using digital smiley face OPKs, i don't care how much money they cost cuz I can't keep guessing about these ones.


----------



## srm0421

P.S. can all the people with dodge FF charts please post your link so I can see them and get some PMA ?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Jai_Jai said:


> I also did not :sex: for a few days before said O so there were lots of :spermy: waiting for eggy!!!QUOTE]
> 
> And that my dear is why you are carrying a baby :pink:!!!!!!!! :D
> 
> I also HATE OPKs they are not easy to read at all and are confusing as hell!


----------



## Jai_Jai

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Jai_Jai said:
> 
> 
> I also did not :sex: for a few days before said O so there were lots of :spermy: waiting for eggy!!!QUOTE]
> 
> And that my dear is why you are carrying a baby :pink:!!!!!!!! :D
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :cloud9:Click to expand...


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh I hate them!! smilies are good :dance:

mmmmmmmmmm i will try find my ff chart.......didnt really temp properly the month i got preggo i dont think


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

and when you find it tell me how many days before you ov did you have :sex: and I will find mine and we will compare :D


----------



## Jai_Jai

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/23776a here it is


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I knew it!!!! :D :D 2 days before ov...me too!!!! It's a girl I just know it!!!!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: I hope so :cloud9:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls,

I am looking for your preggie journal. I need to see if and when your symptoms started.
I am so anxious waiting for the 9th June to see the heartbeat. I so hope this one is for keeps.

Keep up the PMA Sara, I have my fingers crossed this is your cycle.


----------



## LadyBee

Crap, nevermind. I have to study this better..............


----------



## DebsHopeful

Oh no Mel, I see your ticker says CD2. I am so sorry.
When is your next visit with your doctor/Fertility Specialist/gynea?

Would you concider IUI or are you not ready for it?


----------



## Nlytin

Debs, I am over the moon excited for your :bfp:!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 
I am wishing you a very sticky bean!

Rhonda, I can't believe it's less than a month before you have Kaiya. The time has flown by.

Michelle, Congrats on your BFP! I'm sorry it came at such a horrible time.

Jai, you are by far not big. Those people just wish they could have been your size when they were that far along. I sure as heck wish I was! LOL!

FX for the rest of the jelly bellies on your upcoming BFP!!!!


----------



## LadyBee

DebsHopeful said:


> Oh no Mel, I see your ticker says CD2. I am so sorry.
> When is your next visit with your doctor/Fertility Specialist/gynea?
> 
> Would you concider IUI or are you not ready for it?

Thanks Deb, I'm not sure what's next. I had such a horrible day yesterday (mood-wise) and I'm honestly feeling like quitting. So.......I don't know how to answer that. Maybe my mood will pick up and I'll start off where I left off again soon, but for now-I'm just not sure what's next.


----------



## DCLee

Hello all....can anyone join your group? I'm new to BnB and still trying to figure out how the site works. Me and my hubby are ttc.


----------



## srm0421

Yes anyone can join team jelly bellies, we are for anyone who is WTTC, TTC, PG or whatever stage they are in. We have been a little slow but I think it will pick up soon with new babies gonna be born soon. Welcome.


----------



## Jai_Jai

slow??? us?? oi oi oi thats no way to talk about jelly bellies Sara!!! We have preggo brain - our bubbas are taking our brain cells :rofl:

Ur chart is still good when do you :test: ??


----------



## chocolatecat

hello girls, 
sorry to have been awol. The weather here has been beautiful and so I've been busy gardening and bbqing and today we went to the seaside - there wasn't a cloud in the sky! played with my neice and newphew for hours on the beach.
I'm shattered now though!! New carpets coming tomorrow. 

Mel honey, I'm so sorry the bitch has turned up again. Maybe it's time to talk to an FS? I'd be there tomorrow if the NHS allowed it!

Wow - only another month! can't wait to see Kaiya! 

Jenna - how you doing? nearly finished Uni right? enjoy the last few days - it all changes afterwards (not least coz you'll have a baby soon!)

Debs - glad all is going well with you. can't wait for your scan either. wooo

Gabs, I'm sorry your OH isn't looking after you. Give him some time to get the move sorted and settled in your new place. big hugs.

Sara, fingers crossed your 5dpo, my temps have made no sense this month either, but my bloods last month said I'd ov'd around day 15 or so, which is when I normally do, so I'm kind of assuming that for me. What happend with the clomid? are you going to try it again?

Hello to the new girls! Please tell us about yourselves.

Hope all the rest of you are doing well. I'm too tired to stay much longer and work in the morning ....sigh.

:hug:


----------



## srm0421

Hey dear, I am glad you had such a productive weekend. I am doing good and might not try the clomid next month and see what happens. I m scared though because I don't want to have another annovulatory cycle. I guess we will see which fears win when the time comes.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Caroline. Glad to read you sounding quite positive. FX you caught that eggie.

Sarah, I see you FS says you are 7DPO :yipee: I hope this is it.

I have only read this page, so I best go back a couple and see how you are all doing.

Nothing to report my side. I am in limbo until I hear the heartbeat and then you ladies in the USA will hear me scream for joy!


----------



## DebsHopeful

1cre8tivgrl said:


> :rofl: Jelly Brains! Yes mine is about that lately!!
> 
> Sara I took a peek at your chart and I don't think your temp today sucks at all, its still high! FX you'll get those cross hairs tomorrow!


I must have missed you two girls talking about this. I would have thought I am too early for preggy brain but I have it in a big way!
I wonder if this means it is only going to get worse?! :blush:


----------



## chocolatecat

Sorry your cycle isn't behaving Sara. Clomid sound good to me and it's meant to improve the quality of the eggs.

Well I'm pretty sure I ovulated late this month, I only got my temp rise this morning (was 36.1 yesterday and 36.6 today) and I got a really positive OPK yesterday with FMU and not positive today (I've not been doing them everyday, so that might have been the end of my surge by temp says otherwise). managed to BD every other day from cd13 till yesterday - so fingers crossed some of those spermies can swim well.
So ten more days till AF is due. Going to take 600mg of Vitamin E and 3mg of L arginine to try and improve my LP. Will see how it goes.

PG brain seems a good symptom Debs :)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oohh Caroline I ovulated late the cycle I got my bfp! Right around the same time as you, I think I was CD19...fx you caught the eggy this time hun! :hugs:


----------



## srm0421

Caroline- I usually don't O until cd 18-20 and I believe I Oed on cd 23 when I got PG with Sebastian but the clomid makes me O sooner so we will see. FX you caught the egg.

Debs- Yes it will get worse, and even worse after you have the baby cuz all your focus is on the LO and lack of sleep. It is a pain but well worth it. I am so dang excited for you.

R-3 weeks? Seriously I have lost time some one give it back. I am so excited for you but at the same time I am wondering what happen to my time. Are you all ready?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl: Yep only 3 more weeks!! And no I am not ready at all!! We've just started painting the nursery last night...Tim wont let me help as the paint for this room is very smelly, not sure why as its the same brand I always buy?? But for what I want to do in there with 3 different colors it will be awhile! Brayden's room is just about done!!! All I have left to do it touch up a few areas where we got some paint on the ceiling and hang up pictures on the wall, then I will take some photos to show you guys, came out really nice, I'm liking it!! :D I have washed all of Kaiya's 0-3 month clothes and have them all put away waiting for her, the nursey is a mess with Tim painting in there right now, he really only has next weekend to finish the painting as he has to go to Boston and take a test the weekend after, then the following weekend its pretty much show time :shock: Its coming to fast!! I hope we'll have everything done in time! I have put some new belly pics up in my journal for anyone that wants a good scare this morning :rofl:


----------



## LadyBee

Hello! I just wanted to pop in and say that..... :D
Nothing too exciting going on TTC-wise but I did have a kitten show up this morning and now I'm it's momma...I have pics in my journal-one of the latest pages. She's cute. I just hope it works out.
:hug: to the beautiful Jellies! :D


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

for those of you jellies who have not yet heard....

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/116851-1cre8tivgrls-baby-journal-its-girl-18.html


----------



## LadyBee

Geez, Rhonda, I'm keeping up and I thought, 'there's no way she's had her that darn quick, I just read your journal 15minutes ago...:rofl: '


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:rofl:


----------



## chocolatecat

Oh my gosh, oh my!!!

Rhonda - how you feeling now? I can't believe our first Jelly baby is nearly here!!! 

So excited for you!

Keep us updated. Big :hugs:

Meli - are you keeping the kitten???


----------



## LadyBee

YES! :D :dance:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks Caroline, I'm hanging in there...a little frustrated as I wish she would just come already and not make me wait :( I'm still having contractions. I think its going to be a long weekend! I will definitly keep you guys posted!


----------



## nickysdestiny

Hey Rhonda!! Hoping your weekend goes by quickly and your little girl comes sooner rather than later!!

ok ladies I need your input. I am 18dpo and this is the test I took tonight be honest what do you see? a line or another evap?
 



Attached Files:







tweaked2.JPG
File size: 6.8 KB
Views: 6









tweaked008.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 5









holy cow 2.JPG
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 4









holy cow.JPG
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jai_Jai

thats a line Nicky a faint :bfp: for sure!!!! :wohoo: how exciting!!! congrats :D when are you going to :test: again?? you should get a FRER as in my experience IC's are rubbish and do not show up for ages!! u would prob get a strong line on a FRER - my IC's didnt show much til was 8 weeks!!!! :hugs:


----------



## nickysdestiny

thats actually a $store test out of the case. I took it last night. I tested again this morning but the line is much fainter so I am confused. I'll test again later today and grab an answer to do tomorrow. mu temps took a nose dive this morning :cry:


----------



## Jai_Jai

when is :af: due? I have everything crossed for you and Sara xx


----------



## Gabrielle

Hello ladies. Hope everyone is doing okay. I just finished moving this week and we just got the internet here on thursday. Then yesterday was a very eventful day.

I was having reduced fetal movement and some contractions so went in. Saw a midwife(never seen one in my life, but she was the only one at the closest clinic.) Gosh...i could NEVER have one of them she seemed so laid back and not concerned. Anyways bubs seems to be "okay" according to the NST and I took my meds so contractions have slowed. But they did a Fetal fibernectin to predict if there is a high risk chance of baby coming in the next two weeks. Well last time at 24 weeks it was negative...yaya.....but yesterday it came back POSITIVE>....:(. I'm terrified girls...i CANT have this baby yet. Two weeks would put me at the most 30weeks and thats when i had gavin and tbh i dont think i could go through all of that again. 

At this point I'm on STRICT bedrest again and I see my ob on Monday morning at 945am. I have to go straight in if i have 5 or more contractions and hour. Dont have any now and i hope and pray it stays that way. Wish me luck please!:) hugs

Rhonda~i posted in your journal but again YAY for baby and i hope your waters break so you can meet your baby girl!!!:) How are things....still contracting????

Jenna~ Glad everything is going good. I saw you have SPD...seems quite common ever since i got on this site. Hope your not in too much pain. Congrats on school being done! Next thing you know bubs will be here!:)

Nikki.....DEF a BFP....faint but there. I would request a blood test. I hope this is it for you sweetie!! FX

Debs~how is your lil bubs doing and how are you feeling? what are all your symptoms....did nausea hit you yet?

Sara~do we have a testing date for you????? I hope this is it!!!!!!

Mel~you got a kitten..or found one? how exciting they are so fun and cute. I miss mine terribly. Did you decide on your next step for ttc? 

Lyiana~ has she been around here? Miss you little lady how are you and your little princess? 

Michelle~how are you babe...come update us. I'm thinking of you!:)


----------



## Gabrielle

Also here is my new bump pic at 27weeks..... The first is the one at 20weeks and this is me at 27 weeks....i honestly dont think it's changed much.....
 



Attached Files:







DSCN1427.JPG
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 1









DSCN1594.JPG
File size: 37 KB
Views: 3









DSCN1598.JPG
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LadyBee

Gab....Aw babe. I'm sorry about how rough it is for you :hugs: I think about you all the time and I am always hoping good things for you and this little boy. I know how hard it is to have a NICU baby, but sweetheart, it _will_ be ok, so will you and your baby boy!! I think your bump is beautiful and perfect. He's growing, I can see the difference.

Think positive Love, it will all be fine. Luv you lots Gab...

EDIT: Oh, and we found the kitten, she's about 10-12 weeks old and I named her Bosco :D


----------



## nickysdestiny

:witch: is due tues I believe (long cycles)


----------



## nickysdestiny

Oh my Gabrielle!! I pray your little one doesn't come early!! How scary for you. I will keep you in my prayers :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

Nicky this is so exciting, I thought I already said that, but I guess I didn't! It looks pos to me!! :dance: Looking forward to your clear BFP soon!!!! FX :dust:


----------



## chocolatecat

hi girls,
Nikki - I hope this is it for you - I can see the line!
Gabs honey, I'm sorry your little jelly baby is impatient. Fingers crossed he stays in a bit longer. hugs.
Rhonda - how you doing? I hope your little girl comes soon!
Meli - Bosco is a very cool name!

Sara how you doing?

No symptoms for me this month...but it's early days I guess. 

xxx


----------



## nickysdestiny

Oh my good lord!! HE has been so good to me

I hope this one sticks!! I had a m/c this time last year so I am a little nervous!!!!
 



Attached Files:







answer pos teaked012.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 4









positive009.jpg
File size: 50.9 KB
Views: 6









positive tweaked010.jpg
File size: 50.9 KB
Views: 4









progression tweaked013.jpg
File size: 97.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LadyBee

OMG!!! All those pretty lines Nicky!! :D Can't wait to see them get nice and dark hun! :dust: for sticky!!! :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

WOW! Congrats Nicky! :yipee: what wonderful news!!!!


----------



## srm0421

Hey Caroline, I am doing good, Got BFN but doing good none the less.
Gabs- I lost you today on FB, I will keep you and Baby in my thoughts and prayers, is that test 100% accurate or can it be wrong sometimes? FX something just messed it up.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Hey Ladies!!!

Gabs - so sorry to here ur LO is wanting to come out early, I will pray for you that he stays put for now!!! If thogh he does decide to show early I knwo it will be tough but I have every faith in you and I know you are a strong woman and have a lot of fighting power and somehow you will just cope!! we will all help as much as we can from our different sides of the planet!! love you lots!!

Rhonda - eeeeeeeek our first Jelly Baby is on its way :D I guess Monday in my time so it could be sunday eve in your time :D :rofl: Hope you r doing ok love xxx

Nicky - Amazing news - told ya it was a :bfp: babe! :hugs: so happy for you - truck loads of sticky :dust: your way!

Everyone else - will catch up later as gotta go out but hope u are all doing well!!!

:hugs: :kiss:


----------



## nickysdestiny

thanks for the congrads everyone but I am not sure this one is gonna stick :cry: woke up this morning went to the bathroom and when I wiped I saw that I was spotting. I've had some cramping too soooo I guess I will find out in the next day or so if baby will stick.


----------



## srm0421

Nicky- I am so very excited for you. Did you test again today? How is that picture?


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs: i have everything crossed for u and pray this is ur sticky!! come on beany stick!!!!! :dust:


----------



## srm0421

Sorry cross post earlier, I will cross everything for you too dear, I pray the baby sticks, and don't want you to stress out too much, spotting can be normal in early pregnancy so try to just wait it out ok. :hug:


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls.

Sara~When will you test again..14dpo? I think that would be a good day. Fingers crossed for you. 

Regarding that test. The thing is if its negative then its 99% sure that baby wont come in the next two weeks. And if its positive then it means your at higher risk, speically me b/c i have symptoms as well as previous preemies. So we'll see. I honestly dont think he's coming now though so thats a great feeling. I usually can go by my gut feeling and I havent been contracting so thats great! 

Nikki~your tests i hope get darker! Did you test agian this am? Sorry your spotting...is it alot? I had cramps really bad for the first 8weeks. If the spotting picks up then I'd go in ...I'll keep you and bubs in my prayers and hope that he/she stays put for mommy!!!!!!! STICK BABY STICK.

Anyone heard from Rhonda........? Whats the news on baby....Will she be able to text one of us to let us know. I dont have her number i lost it. 

Everyone else hope all is well!:) I'm doing okay just nervous for my appointment tomorrow.....and I'm assuming we'll do a scan to check baby and see how much he weighs. Again thanks for all the prayers I know they are working!:) 

Owen has been sick for two weeks on and off. Vomiting all night for a day and then 3 days later the runs start. We're on our third different episode of this today. Doctors are going to do an ultrasound this week. Poor guy....he keeps crying about his tummy.

HUGS


----------



## srm0421

Gsbs- I hope your gut instincts are right and he does not come right now, As for R- she is still waiting, contracting and has a drs apt on Thursday, I think Jai-Jai will be the one to let us know when she goes in.


----------



## LadyBee

:hug: Gabs.....You and your baby boy are always in my thoughts hun. 
Sweetie, did you settle on a name? You were talking about the name Jack right, what's the latest on that:D :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Nicky-sweets, I am also hoping for a sticky :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Nicky any new news? I hope that spotting was just the egg barrowing in deeper and getting more comfy in there. FX for you hun!

Gabby what time is your scan today? I'm sure everything will be fine babe. Keep up the PMA ok? And Jack you stay put for at least 6 more weeks you hear that boy?

I will text Jenna when I'm in the hospital, for the mean time I sit here on my couch and wait patiently *sigh*


----------



## srm0421

Poor R, I hope Kaiya is nice to you today and starts trying to come soon, with just enough discomfort to dilate you so the hospital will take her but not enough discomfort to make you so unbearably miserable. :)


----------



## nickysdestiny

Ok the spotting was only a little and just that once. I did another test that night and it was a bit darker (not much) but still :bfp:

I went to see doc today (I ended up with the one I cant stand) and he proceeds to tell me that I'm not pregnant cuz their test came up neg and its "fairly" sensitive. I told him my pos don't really show till the afternoon and that I had pics of the 4 tests I took this weekend. He thinks I'm nuts but how the heck am I going to get 4 evaps on 3 different brands?!?!!??!!?!?!?!?!?!? 

He sent me for a beta so I should know this afternoon if I really am nuts or if their tests just suck!!!!

here's the latest test
 



Attached Files:







sat bfp answer.jpg
File size: 60 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Jai_Jai

:grr: what is he on about his test is clearly rubbish that test is much darker and indeed a :bfp: ignore him he sounds rude!! :hugs: he will eat his words later!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Oh my niki...what a jerk! Doctors I tell ya....specially when they know your ttc! how rude...Can't wait to hear your blood results......fingers crossed you've got lots of HCG rasising!!!:) HUGS> >....btw thats def a bfp! Btw.....when i got pregnant I went to the docs and they did a blood test and said your not pregnant and tried to give me meds to treat an infection..these meds would have killed bean. But i KNEW i shouldnt take them...and guess what....5 days later i had a DARK PINK BFP!!! So they are dumb sometimes! HUGS

So girls i went to the doctor this am for a check up again. Baby looked good on the monitor according to the nurse. But i swear i saw a few declerations and she said no i think maybe that was you...but i know my heartrate wasnt 115..it was more like 85..? And i didnt even see my doctor take a look at the NST ...??? So anyways he was moving lots and I am not contracting at all .....so thats good news! 

I have a scan on Friday at 2pm b/c apparently I'm going to a hopsital an hour from home to see a perinatoligst that i see for a level 2 scan. Thats fine...but honestly i HATE my doctor. 

With Gavin i had scans once a week b/c of the meds i take and then NST twice a week starting at 28weeks.......Now with this baby i'm on the same med...and get u/s once a month untill 32weesk then it's weekly.....WTF?????? So anyways she did one at 20 weeks and then i was suppose to get one at 24...and she never even mentioned it so then neither did i. I'm just fustrated she seems so laid back about somethings and then not others. And she goes from saying one thing to another all the time. and always for gets what med i'm taking and etc. grrr

She also decided not to check me b/c i'm not contracting which is fine by me....b/c i dont want anything to stir up. 

I swear i could change docs right now!


----------



## LadyBee

Oh Nicky! I am anxious to hear your beta results!!! That is a :bfp: !!
Gabs-That sounds like good news to me! I know how hard it is to find a good doctor...:grr:

Ladies, I'm going to be in Ohio from Wednesday through Tuesday. I am going to miss so much :( I'll miss you all and if I get the chance to hop on and see how everyone is doing I sure will!

:hissy: I'm going to miss Kaiya's birth :hissy: :(:(:(:(:(


----------



## srm0421

Nicky- I went in for a blood test with the pregnancy before Sebastian (I had a M/c but it was due to physical abuse on me nothing wrong with the pregnancy) and I went in, the urine test said negative and the blood test said negative, well i was out in the waiting room waiting for my ride and crying cuz I swore I was PG, when the nurse ran out and called me back in, she said the urine and blood both came back positive but it took longer than usual can't wait for betas today. 

Gabs- glad things are ok but sorry about them not testing you and monitoring you right.

Mel- We will miss you too, hurry back.


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh Gabs can u not get another Dr she sounds like a right idiot!!!!

MT - we will mis u too :cry: does anyone have ur mob number? we could txt u and let u no about Rhonda!! - have u spoken to ashley at all?

anyone heard from Sarah??

Sara - I still have my fingers crossed :D


----------



## nickysdestiny

Jai_Jai said:


> :grr: what is he on about his test is clearly rubbish that test is much darker and indeed a :bfp: ignore him he sounds rude!! :hugs: he will eat his words later!!!

thank you Jai you made me chuckle :rofl:


----------



## srm0421

Thanks dear, I am glad someone is. 
I haven't heard from Sarah I thought she was gonna be trying here shortly? I see her on FB sometimes.


----------



## LadyBee

Jenna, I haven't heard from Ashley-but I know she checks up on us occasionally. Which beautiful jelly belly wants the job of texting me to let me know about our Rhonda?! :D I'll pm you my # ! :D


----------



## nickysdestiny

Hey Gabs I'm praying that everything turns out well for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

MT I'm thinking she'll be here before you leave!!! I'm waiting for a call back from my doc right now, somethings up!! See my journal...


----------



## LadyBee

Check out Rhonda's latest journal entry!!! :D This is so exciting!!! I wish I didn't have to work!!!


----------



## LadyBee

:rofl: we cross posted! :D I'm so excited R!


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh think sarah is suppose to TTC in May!?!? odd maybe she changed her mind!!!

awww well Ash if u read this i hope ur ok :hugs: we miss u

MT if R doesnt give birth etc before u leave i dont mind texting you :D


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh Nicky what time do you get your results?


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks everyone! HUGS

Jenna~ i Could get another doctor..but i would for sure go through a different hospital...b/c i hate the ones where i'm at. I've had the same doctor since I first was pregnant with owen. She was GREAT that time, pretty good with Gavin and now seems forgetful and not on top of everything. For telling me i'm so high risk and getting me all worked up and telling me this baby is coming soon.....she sure doesnt treat me that way. ggrr...........So does anyone know am i allowed to go to a different hospital this late in my pregnancy? Or do i just suck it up..? I ask her ?'s about why she does different things with this pregnancy and my last and she always has a different reason.grr

Anyways!.......NIKKI are your results in...i'm dying to know!

Mel~ Awe I hope you have fun in Ohio..i'd take your number but i cant say i'd be the first to know whats going on....then again I am just stuck at home on the couch..lol. It's up to you!

About Sarah i know she's gone all summer vactioning with her hubby and michael...and i know hubby wanted to get pregnant but the sounds of it from facebook is that she wants to wait.....?

Sara~when are you testing again babe?

alrighty..................off to read Rhonda's journal!!!!!!!:):):)


----------



## srm0421

I don't know I am so sad right now crying at the computer, Why you ask? I was in chat talking to Kim and new gal and 2 newly pg gals came in chat, they were nice and everything but then they asked each other their due date and I lost is and closed chat. I feel so stupid for crying and being a brat, I don't know what to do though. R- off to see your journal.


----------



## nickysdestiny

Jai_Jai said:


> oh Nicky what time do you get your results?

sometime this afternoon...gonna give em another 45 min then I'll call its been 4 hours

we should be allowed to bring an unopened test to prove them wrong I am gonna upload the 2 test I JUST took BRB


----------



## nickysdestiny

srm0421 said:


> I don't know I am so sad right now crying at the computer, Why you ask? I was in chat talking to Kim and new gal and 2 newly pg gals came in chat, they were nice and everything but then they asked each other their due date and I lost is and closed chat. I feel so stupid for crying and being a brat, I don't know what to do though. R- off to see your journal.

I missed something whats the matter hun? :hug::hug:


----------



## srm0421

They are stupid Nicky, I hope your numbers are high


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe Sara I'm sorry your upset....HUGS...I'm not exactly sure why your upset? But....crying and emotional we all know are great signs of pregnancy....:) luv you sweetie!

Can't wait to see your test nikki!:)


----------



## nickysdestiny

enjoy I let out a bit of a shout!! the bluedye came up in less than a min!!!!

stupid dr.
 



Attached Files:







6-8-9 small.JPG
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## srm0421

nothing happened dear, I am just dumb. thanks for the hugs though. I am just crying for no reason because I am a big baby.


----------



## srm0421

Yeah i love them the drs office is crazy


----------



## Gabrielle

Nikki.........WHOO HOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE seeing the YES! That's SUPER awesome!!!!!!! YAY so happy for you! This is it.....that doctor is stupid and he better NOT be your ob/gyn! :)

Sara~your not dumb....i cry all the time and not just b/c i'm preggers i just do in general. Again.....good sign of preggie hormones for you....i really hope this is it babe! you deserve it so much!!!:)

Gosh Nikki's pregnant and Rhonda's going to have her princess......all such great news!!! YAY


----------



## srm0421

Thanks dear but I think I am crying because stupid AF is coming not a baby and that;s what makes me sad.


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh I am sure would be able to change Dr's and hospital whenever Gabs - its your baby and your preg!! I know you can over here so i dont see why it would be different over the pond - seeing as u tend to get a lot better treatment than us UK lasses!!!

Nicky - shove those tests in the Dr's face :rofl: he has to eat his words and swallow his pesimism :mauha:

Sara - love u hun dont :cry: it will beb ok i promise, i know those feelings i had them before - its easy to forget how hard each TWW is once ur preg but i do remember :friends:


----------



## Jai_Jai

I love love LOVE that we are all back together, supporting each other sharing in the good news talking about everything again :hugs: I love you guys and have missed you heaps!! :friends:


----------



## LadyBee

:yipee: OMG! Nicky that's incredible!!!
:hugs: sweet Sara.
Thanks Jenna! I don't know a thing about international texting...I'm a goof. Hope it doesn't cost either of us a ton! :rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

awe.......:cry:..Thanks jenna! haha. now i'm crying. I just love all this excitement and I agree it's so nice to have us all back together supporting each other!:):hug:

And I agree.....I too remember those hard days of ttc and just crying b/c i knew I wasn't pregnant...my heart goes out to you sara and all the rest of you girls ttc.....:hugs:

R~that doctor better get her butt in gear!! We know Jelly tot's on her way! ;)


----------



## nickysdestiny

srm0421 said:


> Thanks dear but I think I am crying because stupid AF is coming not a baby and that;s what makes me sad.


Are you sure that AF is coming your temps still look great!!


----------



## nickysdestiny

I am glad I found this group! You all are so supportive. :hugs:

I am so nervous right now waiting for the call!! I know my beta has to be at least 25 right? ok Nicky take a deep breath!!! I hope Rhonda has a fast and safe delivery!!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Nicky did you have a quant or a qual. If you had a quant you will get the exact number. If you had a qualiative then it varies on the lab but usually it must be at least 25. I'm praying its over 50 for you....just so you are sure and can feel good!:) Call them soon! hehe..i'm very impaitient!

Yay for Rhonda~ I can't wait to meet Kiaya!


----------



## srm0421

No I am not sure nicky, I just and sad, though I am better now, and I felt cramp yesterday but I will know in 3-4 days for sure. I think your beta has to be higher than 50 for the digi. So excited for you and R.


----------



## nickysdestiny

ok that doc is an ass! my number is only 23 its still very early. but he said that he thinks i had a very early miscarriage and said something about 40000 being a viable pregnancy. give me a break! i go back on wed. again.


----------



## Gabrielle

ugh.....my doctor did the Fetal Fibernectin test again today.....usually once you do it it's good for two weeks...but she was I guess hoping for it to be negative...well....it's still POSITIVE.....grr. I'm upset I was praying it would be negative b/c i really really wanted to work. I havent told my work anything ..this is not good. i'm upset. 

sorry to be the debbie downer...i'm sure i'll get over it in a few minutes.


----------



## srm0421

Nicky- 23 is still a good positive, your dr is a quack, Don't let your dr stress you out, wait for Monday and when the numbers are way higher, see what he says then.|

Gabs- sorry the test was positive again, I was hoping it was negative too. Keep us updated on what they are gonna do.


----------



## Gabrielle

Nikki......I HATE your doctor...find a new new! Why the hell would he say you had an early m/c....your just in early pregnancy! 23 is still a good number you probably ovulated later. Grr i cant wait for his response when your numbers double! :) Think positive 

yeah as far as I know I'm suppose to just be on bedrest for now and take my medication to prevent/stop contractions. if i have anymore then 5 in an hour to go straight to the hopsital. U/s on Friday and hubbies coming with too! yay. And besides that I see dr in a week from now......

So lets hope Jack just stays put and hangs out inside his mama


----------



## Jai_Jai

she did it - update in Rhonda's Journal!!! :wohoo: I am soooo proud :cloud9: 

:wohoo: :yipee: :dance: Our first JellyBelly Baby :dance: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## msTwiggy

Omigosh!!!! The first jelly baby!?!?!!
Did i miss it?! Oh this is such a happy day!!!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Yeh Liyana :D Rhonda had Kaiya yesterday - late last night weighed in at 7lb 2oz and is 20.75" long - beautiful :D its soooo exciting isn't it?? I can't believe Jelly Belly Babies are being born!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks for the message Jenna!:) Idk why you dont get my texts back....hmm lol. I'm totally awake now at 5am hehe. I'm so happy for Rhonda!!!!!:) I'm in tears lol


----------



## Jai_Jai

I know its amazing I cried when I woke up - my phone was on silent so only got her text this morn :cry: but it is soooo amazing!!! :wohoo: yeh i dunno why i dont get ur texts back anymore :sad2: I used to :( i miss them :(


----------



## LadyBee

:cloud9: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: 
We Love our newest Jelly Belly Baby already! Thanks Jenna!!! I wasn't able to get on the computer until now, but I'm soooo excited! :cloud9:


----------



## srm0421

I am so excited for R- and Brayden and Daddy, I can not wait to see what our first Jelly Belly Baby looks like.


----------



## Jai_Jai

i know I can't wait to see what are jelly baby looks like :D its going to be sooo amazing!!!

awww MT look at your sig - sooo ocute!!


----------



## chocolatecat

oh wow!!! Congrats Rhonda! I can't believe I missed all the excitement over the last couple of days!!
wow - our first jelly baby - woo hoo
<img>https://www.sweetiesonline.com.au/products/2006112352jelly-babies-box.jpg </img>

Nikki - congrats - looks BFP to me :)

Sara - big hugs honey, I totally know how you're feeling - I'm begining to get that way too. AF due in 2 days and I feel as I normally do. did an early POAS and got BFN - got annoyed last time that I didn't even get to test so I t hought I'd get in early!

Wow - our first baby - can't wait to see the pictures. The news has cheered me up a lot! Gabby you're next - wooo

Meli hope you're doing well xxx


----------



## Nlytin

Nikki, Congratulations!! Your dr is an ass. It's early and your numbers will double.....just wait until Monday.

Gabby, I wasn't familiar with the test so I looked it up. I'm sorry it came back positive. I hope that Jack stays in his mommy a lot longer too. When is the earliest they said they would not stop labor? Until then take it easy.

It's super duper exciting that we have our first jelly belly baby!! 
Welcome Kaiya Brynn!!!


----------



## srm0421

Caroline I am glad you understand what I mean but not glad you are going through the same thing. :hugs: I am trying not to get so upset about the BFNs but it is hard sometimes. You are really early so i still hold out hope for you. FX.


----------



## Gabrielle

Sara~Temps look good so far...don't give up hope yet! I had a negative blood test at 10dpo..and a nice dark BFP at 14dpo...so you have hope!:) HUGS

Jenna~whats your exact due date..i forget?

Lea~nice to hear from you. Um at 34weeks they wouldn't try to stop labor. Fingers crossed i get that far. Just waiting for my scan on friday..kinda nervous!! eeks

Rhonda~we are thinking of you and Kiaya I hope everyone is doing well and enjoying the new buddle of joy!:)

Mel~ have you and hubby talked about doing things different or the next step yet? 

Nikki~did you test again? test darker today?

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## nickysdestiny

woohooo Rhonda!!!

Sara, I have good thoughts on you and your chart!!

Hi Gabs, I only have another digital test left. didn't make sense to test again with that. Hope all is well with you.

Do you ladies think its possible I O'd really late and just by chance caught the :bfp: early or what? my chart doesnt really give that impression though.


----------



## Gabrielle

Oh yeah no sense in testing with that...plus tbh we all know your pregnant and i shouldnt encourage you to obsess over how dark a line is.......hehe sorry.

Umm By looking at your chart it's possible i see you could have ovulated on the 26th of May. you had someone of a dip that day and from then on your temps have been elvated...so now you are 13dpo which would explain faint positives and a low hcg number...what do you think????


----------



## Jai_Jai

Gabs - my due date is 25th August so I am 29 weeks today :D we got our pram so have been playing with that - makes it all so real i :cry: hehe i love my LO so much :cloud9: i can feel limbs and bum and head etc its amaaaazing :D so in love its unreal!!!

Nicky - yeh it is poss u ov'd late both Rhonda and I did, and Gabby ov'd later than she thought, she had an odd cycle and kept thinking she was ov'ing and got ewcm sporadically etc and the dr told her she defo was not preg when she went in for her kidney infection (but cos of this infection i knew this was her month!!!! cos she got them with the other boys) both gabs and I were very relaxed about the month we got preggo we didnt think it would happen - i was moving house, and having stress, and she was stressing with hubby and he was worried about her getting preg again!!! so ladies ANYTHING can happen!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

i also agree with gabs on your chart outlook :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe Jenna I'm so glad you are enjoying your pregnancy. I remember in the beginning it was kinda hard and you were worried about bubs..and now everything is perfect! First time pregnancies are unforgetable!!! Enjoy it while it lasts...you will miss it! Do you have the room started yet..are you doing a theme at all??

And yes Nikki...Jenna is right. ANYTHING can happen and does when you least think it will happen! HUGS..this is it nikki i can feel it!:)


----------



## Gabrielle

Eeeks.....I am the next Jelly Belly to deliver....b/c my csection is b4 Jenna's due date.


----------



## nickysdestiny

I just went back and checked my old posts, I posted around the 26th that I had a TON of ewcm that day so I probably did O on the 26th so I would be no more than 14dpo, that makes me feel better.

:hugs: and thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## nickysdestiny

Gabrielle said:


> Eeeks.....I am the next Jelly Belly to deliver....b/c my csection is b4 Jenna's due date.

when is you C-section? And thanks btw!!


----------



## Gabrielle

My ticker says it...but it's the 21st of August....if i get that far. We'll see not likely the furthest i've gotten is 34wks and 30wks..but you NEVER know!

And your welcome..it makes lots of sense and you bd two days b4(perfect!!!) and that day as well!:) YAY..i'm happy for you sweetie.


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: positiveness Nicky it pays off :D

eeeeek Gabs ur next :wohoo: how exciting!!

Yeh it was an awful beginning i was proper poorly, kid onfection, spotting :cry: i was terrified!!! I am so pleased its got better - i still worry and I am also not wanting it to end i love having my baby with me all the time and ive become so protective already i do not want it to end and do not want to share him/her with anyone :rofl:

Yeh we have started with the nursery :dance: we have a jungle chums theme :D here s the stuff https://www.toysrus.co.uk/index.jsf...junglechums}&fh_start_index=0&fh_view_size=10 wow that is a big link :rofl:

we are gonna panit the walls turquoise and yellow, undecided how yet maybe half and half with the border in the middle or just one wall turquoise or something!?!

:wohoo: so exciting!!!


----------



## chocolatecat

Oh nikki - so hope your HCGs are high on monday - it's looking good!

I ov'd late this month - really hope this is going to be my month (plus I've been really stressed at work all month - maybe that's the jelly belly way???)

any more news from Rhonda?

hugs xxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

no, no more news from Rhonda - she is prob sleeping :D - i hope!!


----------



## nickysdestiny

Gabrielle said:


> My ticker says it...but it's the 21st of August....if i get that far. We'll see not likely the furthest i've gotten is 34wks and 30wks..but you NEVER know!
> 
> And your welcome..it makes lots of sense and you bd two days b4(perfect!!!) and that day as well!:) YAY..i'm happy for you sweetie.

don't mind me I am blind!!! I hope your LO stays in long enough to be a healthy bouncy beautiful baby!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe just wait till you have the baby...you think your protective now??!!!! hehe. Speically your first me and my hubby both were SO anal about everything, but it's a good thing!:) I can't wait to see if you've got a little prince or princess!!!! 

The room colors sound so cute. I think you should do the border inbetween the two colors. We did that with owens room and it turned out awesome. But then again we just did our bedroom and did Dark Blue and Lght blue on ooposite walls and that was nice too. The bedding is adorable and great for either sex! Are you getting all that stuff? I'll go get a picture of our plan.....hehe It was different but this room i found was cheaper so hey why not!


----------



## Gabrielle

https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/kli/kli9003beds8.html

I think thats what were doing..its so hard to choose what we want and also i'm trying not to spend too much...considering this is our 3rd nursery we've done...haha

or this one too...haha..i can't decide!!https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/lai/lai6306v.html


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: i love them both!!! but i do like blue like that cos its really light a and bright :D

yeh prob do the split thing :D yeh gettin most of the stuff on there :D we got alot of it already :D bought it aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaages ago!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## srm0421

ok I saw this in 3rd tri and had to update you here. 

Ok folks a couple hrs ago I got a couple texts from her saying that she is contracting again and she's on her way to the hospital. She is there by now and I'm waiting to hear an update. She has been contracting she said for 2 hrs now at 10 mins apart. Ladies please please pray for her and keep her in your thoughts. I'm really afraid for her and worried that she might not be able to keep the LO inside of her this time. I'll post back with an update as soon as I hear from her. Thanks everyone!




UPDATE..

Just got another text from her. They have her hooked up to the monitor and giving her terbutalline (sp?) for the contractions and steroids for the baby's lungs. If it doesn't work they will try mag. She says its hard to text now because of how she feels. I told her to rest up and she can get back to me in a little while to let me know what's going on. I'm praying they can get it stopped and baby can/will stay put for a while longer. Will let you all know when I hear more.


----------



## nickysdestiny

thanks for updating us!


----------



## Jai_Jai

yeh i was online when it happened :cry: she was so worried as was I - cos she couldnt phone anyone her phone was broken or something!!! i so so so sooooo hope they manage to keep Jack inside!!!! please god!!!!


----------



## nickysdestiny

well ladies it looks like I am out :cry: my beta only went up 10 points 23 to 33. they are concerned about eptopic gonna go for a scan tomorrow.


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs: you never know hun......could just be very early stages!! FX its not eptopic!!

p.s. apparently gabs is ok?


----------



## nickysdestiny

Glad to hear that Gabs is ok.

I doubt that this will go in a positive direction, its pretty much what happened last year almost to the date that I mc but its ok. at least now maybe they will run some tests


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs:

either way hun I know this is going to end up with something positive out of it even it is finding out what is wrong :hugs: I hope its just early but if not then we are all here to help you through ok!!!


----------



## srm0421

Nicky, so sorry to hear things don't seem to be going in the right direction. I hope it is not eptopic though or if it is then it is easily taken care of without scaring. Where is Gabs?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh my gosh I'm just reading this, is Gabby ok? She's in the hospital with contractions?? :sad1:

Nicky I second what Jenna says, one way or another at least something good will come out of this, but I hope its still your true bfp hun :hugs:

aww Jenna you and MT are so sweet!!! Giant hugs for putting me in your sigs, I love you guys so much!! :hugs:


----------



## chocolatecat

Hey girls - is Gabby ok? does anyone know what's going on??

Rhonda - so glad you're back - how's it all going? 
hugs


----------



## srm0421

Caroline- How are you doing? Any signs or symptoms?


----------



## srm0421

We cross posted :rofl: Gabs is ok still trying to keep contractions at bay.


----------



## chocolatecat

Glad Gabs is ok. 

I've got watery brown spotting since yesteray - so I think I'm out. :-( I can't give up all hope until AF is here properly as my temps are still up - but this is how it is most months. Had massive cramps the day before yesterday...which just gave me some hope that things might be different. Got BFN this morning though. grrrr.
I'm pretty gutted, but still have a glimer of hope, I guess the way the witch arrives for me means I'm always let down gently, with some hope but some resignation until my flow starts.

How are you doing? 15dpo!!! are you testing????

Nicki how are you doing? Hugs to you hon.
Hugs to you all.


----------



## nickysdestiny

Well I went and had my scan yesterday and there was nothing in my uterus. They were concerned with something they saw on or near my right ovary, but they didn't tell me what, but it was enough to being in 2 drs to watch the tech scan me agan. They called the OB doc and they told me to come right over to get the 2 injections they needed to give me to stop the growth of the baby where ever it was growing because it was def not in the uterus. :cry::cry: but its alright. I have a house full of kids this summer to keep my mind off of it. I am gonna take a break from all this baby stuff and just enjoy my family.

Thanks you all for being so supportive.

Jai-enjoy the rest of your pregnancy
Rhonda- congrads again
Gabs--praying your little one stays in as long as possible
Srm-thanks for all your interest and support
Caroline- its not over till the :witch: shows her face


----------



## Gabrielle

:hugs:..Oh nikki I'm so sorry sweetie! I can't imagine going through this again...big :hug: to you and your family. 

So they are thinking it's an ectopic for sure but don't know where baby is? Will the injections stop the pregnancy..or will you have to have surgery.? Sorry for the ?'s...

I'm sure you are so heartbroken and I can't imainge...I hope that a break from ttc will help you and I want you to know that we are ALL here for you whenever you want to come and chat or even vent...we're here to listen. Friends are the most important during hardships like this. 

Glad you have a house full of kids all summer that will help you keep yourself busy. Please take this one day at a time and know your precious baby will be dearly missed and has a wonderful mommy that he/she will meet again someday. 

Hang in there sweetie.........:hug: & Lots of thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this time.

Thank you for your prayers as well. !


----------



## Jai_Jai

Oh Nicky I am sorry this has happened :hugs: but like Gabs said you can come in here anytime we have WTT in here - there are already 2 poss 3 with Michelle as we do not know if she is preg or not, so feel free to use us as a support network, we dont give up :D take care and thanks for your wishes xxx


----------



## Gabrielle

Okay girls so i went to see my perinatolgist today and had my ultrasound...OMG I've never been so happy to hear positive things. She said baby Jack is doing great and nothing looks abnormal!:) He's alittle on the bigger side..almost measuring in at about 30 weeks....eeks haha. He's currently about 3lbs 1oz. She said it's not huge but i should take my gtt to make sure i dont have it. hehe She said his legs are sooo long .....werid b/c me n hubby are short with SHORT legs...lol

Anyways...she said that my cervix is actually measuing 3cm which isnt short...just above short and yes it's opened but hasnt changed in the last 9 weeks so thats awsome. 
Regarding my fluid my levels were fine today and that infact all the studying she's done she feels that my sudden loss of fluid at 29weeks last pregnancy could have just been a slow leak or a placental problem...and that it's never been proven for my medication to cause low fluid....!:) She said we will keep a close eye on it but she doesnt think FOR SURE it will happen again! YAY ...so awesome.

Bottom line...baby is doing great and she said she can see me making it to AT LEAST 34 weeks! How awesome would that be! I'd be so thrilled! She said as long as I dont contract and take it very easy this maybe the Best pregnancy I've had. Fingers crossed i dont loose fluid and baby continues to grow.!:) 

I'm sooooooooooooo RELIEVED i've been such a mess and this has just made me so much happier. Its hard to listen to one doc worry so much and then another say such positive things..but i'll go with the Peri's thoughts over my Ob's...hehe

YAY! Thank you all! Bad news...hubby is laid off next week(if you had heard)...but he's found some work and should get unemployment from his work and hopefully it will be just one week!:) lol 

Anyways thought I'd share my good news!:) Thanks for listening!


----------



## Jai_Jai

:cry: I am so so soooooooooo happy for you hun :wohoo: thats amaaazing news :yipee: I am so relieved, so God only knows how you must feel!! phew ands well down Mr. Jack :D

Sorry about Brian but like you said it should only be a week so i will keep my FX :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Nicky I am so sorry to hear that hun, how awful :cry: You seem to be in good spirits though and maybe wttc will be a good thing right now, let your body fully recover so when you are ready again you'll have no problems. We're always here if you need us :hugs:

Gabby what fantastic news!!! I am so glad to hear that Jack is so big already. :happydance: Stay in there boy and pack on a few more pounds before you make your grand enterance into this world. Sorry about your hubby loosing his job hun, that seems to be the on going problem lately, I hope everything gets sorted soon and you guys will be ok, I know how stressful that can be. Keep us all posted ok? :hugs:

Caroline how are things looking this morning, hope the nasty :witch: stays away!!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I have been MIA, morning/all-day-sickness is a real bit**. At least I am pregnant and I for that I am extremely grateful, it is just really hard to enjoy this part when one is being sick all day every day for days on end with 5 weeks still to go!

Oh well enough about my wining. R, again you and Kaiya look so amazing in all those lovely pictures. Sorry you are still in hospital but FX you get to go home feeling 100% tomorrow.

Fantastic news Gabby! I am so happy for you and little Jack. He is such a strong boy.

Jenna sweetie. How is the guessing game going? Which team are people leaning towards? Is your bump high or low? Like a football or a watermelon??? I can't wait to find out which one it is. Has your pram arrived?

Lea, how are you doing?

Liyana, also would love to know how you are doing and I remember you had really bad morning sickness so if you have any advice please share it. I tried those travel sick bands and they didn't do a thing for me :cry:

Mel, how is the TTC? 6 1/2 years. Surely it has got to be your turn. I hope you don't have to wait to much longer.

Sara, when I scanned Bnb very quickly yesterday I saw that you were 16DPO. I hope this is it.

Sarah, where are you??? Your exams are over. Are you going to start trying??!!!

Caroline, I am not sure where you are at in your cycle but from the comments above it sound like you are around testing time. FX you get your BFP.

Michelle, if you ever pop by. I am thinking of you and hoping everything works out.

Nicky so sorry to read about what you are going through I hope the break helps and it won't be to long before you get your sticky bean.

I hope I haven't left anyone off. I love you all. :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks for all the lovely comments....Also Rhonda just wanted to clarify hubby didn't lose his job....he just doesnt have work through his company next week. OMG i'd die if he lost his job....lol. They said hopefully only a week they wouldnt have work. Also he does get paid from his work b/c they dont have work for him and he's doing side work this week......so we should be okay!

Rhonda~ how are you feeling hun? No fevers still? I'm so sorry again that your stuck in that hopsital without your beautiful children. I showed my hubby pictures of your daughter and he said she's SO cute. He laughed at the picture of her in the purple and said look her cute little face....AWE i loved how he acted towards a little girl.....
Hope you get out tomorrow! Is Tim going to bring the kids up to see you today? Wish i could come visit, i'd be there in a heartbeat!

Jenna~Sorry your in pain today!:(....I was in so much last night from Mr. Jack taking up all my belly i HAD to lay down flat to make it finally stop hurting..:(

Nikki...hope your doing okay hun.

Mel~ I hope things are fun in Ohio and of course we MISS you dearly!:)

Sara~I'm dying to know if your preggers or not....going to stalk your chart and journal now. Hope your having fun fishing!:)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

aww so sweet of your hubby to say those things. Its funny how very attached Tim is to Kaiya, he's always calling her his little princess and wanting to hold her all the time, he seems much more attached to her than he was to Brayden at the beggining. Maybe its because this is the second one and he's more used to babies?? Or that he finally got his little girl? I don't know but I think its so cute, it makes me smile :D 

Oh and girls they are letting me go home today!!!!! :yipee:

Sorry I misunderstood about your hubby's job Gabby, thank goodness he didn't get laid off, that would have been awful!!!!

Debs so nice to see you back on here more often hun! I see you got the see your LO's heart beat, so amazing!! Congratulations!! And you got to hear/see it the day Kaiya was born :D I hope the morning/all day sickness hasn't got you down too much babe :hugs:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Yip the 8th June 2009 was an amazing day :)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

DebsHopeful said:


> Yip the 8th June 2009 was an amazing day :)

Yes it was :D


----------



## chocolatecat

oh wow - congrats Debs on seeing your little bean's hb - sounds like they've got a lot of strength in them - morning sickness is meant to mean a strong baby 

Gabs, so glad you and Jack are doing ok. Please try and take it easy.

Hope you have a good home coming Rhonda  she's adorable.

AF is here now, still light, but more then spotting and the sore bubs have gone. On to round 11. Not happy, but still thinking of all we can do before we have kids, and tryingto see the bright side.
but I am getting worried about what might be wrong, I know I'm ovulating. My LP is short, but I can't help but think I've had no symptoms really, so I don't think I've had a fertilised egg fail to implant or anything. Really thinking of getting a sperm test for OH.

Sara, are you testing? fx
Hugs to you nikki - I hope your Oh is looking after you.
MT - how's tricks??

xxx


----------



## LadyBee

I can't stay on long, or say much but I wanted to give all my Jellies a huge :hugs: I will catch up later. Miss you all~~
:hug:


----------



## srm0421

Thanks for all of your well wishes gals but AF came on Sat, i am ok though I have a game plan.

Nicky- I am so very sorry this is happening to you but as the other gals have said, you are always welcome here and we hope you pop in from time to time to visit and let us know you are ok.

R- i still haven't gotten a chance to read what happened and why you went back in the hospital but your journal is next on my list and I am glad you are home now.

Gabs- Fan-freakin-tastic news, this is so great for you.

Caroline- sorry the :witch: got you too, I hope we both can beat her this month, 

Mel- You are joining our band wagon to beat the :witch: too, hope you are catching that egg now and can pave the way for Caroline and me. 

Jai-Jai- in pain? I will be heading to your journal too, Gosh I go out of town for on weekend and miss so much.

Debs- So glad things are going great for you.

Did I forget anyone? Af is giving me headaches and making me very tired this time around. Glad to be back but I have so much to catch up on. Off to stalk.


----------



## Nlytin

Gabs, I'm so glad to hear that your doc gave you such great news! You so deserve it. 

Debs, Sorry to hear about your MS, but I'm glad your bean is sticky and you doing well.

Caroline and Sara, Sorry that AF came!

Nicky, I'm sorry to hear about your pregnancy. What a better way to keep busy this summer and keep your mind off of TTCing then a bunch of kids. Taking a break can be really helpful.

Jai, what's going on?


----------



## LadyBee

Hello!!!
I can't address everyone just yet since I have to go to work, but I wanted to say I'm back and we are finally house-guest-free!!!
I will catch up later! :hug:


----------



## srm0421

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Yay for being house guest free Mel, can't wait to hear about your trip.


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: no house guests!!!!

Sara - sorry :witch: landed :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

Well I updated my journal but I wanted to let you all know that I've decided to go back to our 'laid-back' approach in TTC. I will be on BnB still, but I am going to try and retrain myself not to be so obsessive. I'm going to stick around and keep up with everyone but due to the economy and our situations, I can't persue medical help right now. You don't TTC for over 6 years and wear rose colored glasses all the time :)

:hug:


----------



## msTwiggy

Hi Jellies!!

Ok i know i've been dropping by much less these days, I'm so sorry I haven't been able to drop a hello and see how all my lovely jellies are doing. It's tough juggling work and prep for my little Dot!! 

I have my 9-5 job (which usually streatches to 6.30), then I've got article writing job (which is raelly taxing when my brain refuses to co-operate) and on top of that, I've got a blogshop selling brandnew/used clothes! SO yes, pretty much takes up almost all of my time.

However, I've decided to let go of the writing job once the little one comes along, as I just don't think I'll be able to cope with all the research needed.

Neway, enough about work, glad to read that everyone's doing pretty much great so far!!

R : Kaiya's simply gorgeous!

Jenna : Hope everything's ok hun!!

MT : all the best on the laid back approach, hope that'll help do you wonders *hugs*

Caroline & Sara : Sorry that blasted hag comes visiting you again, we'll get rid of her one of these days!!

Gabby : Glad you and little Jack are doing well, rest lots hun!! :hug:

Lea : It's so exciting that we're just about a week apart!!! How's everything going hun?

Nikki : big hugs to you.. you'll get your rainbow soon :hugs:

Debs : ugh, sorry you have awful MS!! I know how that feels like!! These are the few remedies that helped me a bit. Whenever nauseous, take hot water with honey, it helps get rid of the gas that builds up. Also, nibble on small dates!! They helped give me energy, and also diminished a lot of my nausea!! I'd have like 7 a day, two in the morning, another 2 hours later etc. Even if i didn't feel like eating nething else, I'd pick up a date or two. Worth a try :) It doesn't get rid of MS completely, but it helped me a bit.

Sarah : Any news from your side? :)

Phew!! ok i hope i havent left anyone out!!!

As for me, pregnancy's going ok so far! Although yesterday my mom pointed out that I seem to be carrying rather low, and i'm not even 7 months yet (to be fair, i'll be at 28 weeks next saturday!!) So she's thinking that I might be having this baby early. Praying that little Dot stays put till when she's due!

Attached is a recent picture of my and some friends at another friend's wedding taken 2 weeks ago *giggle* just thought I'd share!
 



Attached Files:







June weddings 115 small.jpg
File size: 91.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## LadyBee

Goodness gracious! What a group of beautiful ladies Twigs!!! :D You look fabulous and so happy! :dance: I am so glad to hear from you hun! I hardly ever have much to say unless I'm having symptoms, but even then I try to not be too obsessed or overly excited about them. I'm so glad you and precious Dot are well!!! :hug:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hi Liyana!! :hi: So great to hear from you hun, you look stunning, what a cute pic! I don't think you have to worry about going early because of the position of the baby, each and every baby makes its own mind up about when he or she will come out. I carried Brayden much lower than Kaiya and he ended up being 8 days late and she was almost 3 weeks early :rofl: I think she's going to take after me as I am always ready to get up and go and DH is more laid back (notice I didn't use the word lazy..he hee) FX you don't go that late though, when is you exact due date?? 

:hug:


----------



## msTwiggy

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Hi Liyana!! :hi: So great to hear from you hun, you look stunning, what a cute pic! I don't think you have to worry about going early because of the position of the baby, each and every baby makes its own mind up about when he or she will come out. I carried Brayden much lower than Kaiya and he ended up being 8 days late and she was almost 3 weeks early :rofl: I think she's going to take after me as I am always ready to get up and go and DH is more laid back (notice I didn't use the word lazy..he hee) FX you don't go that late though, when is you exact due date??
> 
> :hug:

Aww, thanks R! That's actually helped make me feel better. I'm like little-miss-panic at anything anyone says, being first baby and all, and well.. let's just say that so far, all people have been telling me are gruesome birth stories and it's always ALWAYS about early births and the PAIN *groan*

My due date given is so far September 19th. Hope it holds true!!


----------



## 1stbaby

I have managed to catch up on everyone I believe! I dont remember if I have posted anything since I went to Jamaica, but I had a wonderfule time. When I returned, I logged onto my myspace account and saw beautiful pictures of R's little girl! I loved it, I almost cried. Then I got on here today to find out that after so long Debs is pg! I really did cry then! I am so thrilled for everyone that has had something grand happen to them lately, and it really does give me hope that it will happen soon enough for everyone! I miss you all very much by the way. TTC became obsessive for me as well, I realize I was trying to fix something that had been broken. When I had my ectopic, it was mission create replacement baby. It has almost been a year, and I am starting to calm down. My friends babies are all doing wonderful, and now I just want to have my own family again. DH and I are going to start ttc again next month. I have an appointment to see my obgyn in July and I am going to talk to her then. I have not had af since the first wk of May so therefore something is wrong with my system. I dont think I am ov. Work has me super stressed out, but this should all be over by Aug-Sept. Well I just wanted to drop in and say hello. I do keep up with everyone and I am missing you all. I hope to drop in more often than I have been. :)


----------



## srm0421

Hey dear, glad you are feeling better and will be getting back to TTC when you are ready. 

Liyana- I learned when I was PG with Sebastian that it does not good to listen to others horror storied, I had so many told to me that I was scared but it all went just fine, you will do great. As for early or late delivery, Sebastian was a low rider (meaning he was head down from early on) and his original due date was 9/23, then Sebastian measured bigger so his due date was changed to 9/18, then when i was 38-39 weeks I asked why I wasn't getting checked every week and the dr told me because I was only 36 weeks and I would carry Sebastian until 9-30. I said "UMMM no" so they measured me on the 5th of Sept, on the 10th I lost my mucus plug and went into the drs on the 11th and was told I was only measuring 36 weeks and Sebastian weighed 6lbs 14 oz and was 18 inches long and that I was going to carry him until the 30th, I said no I lost my mucus plug and was told that means nothing so she checked me and I was 1-2 cm dilated and went into labor that night but I wouldn't go to the hospital because I did not want to have my baby on 9-11 so I had him on 9-12. All in all everyone is different and every baby is different so just try to go with the flow and have faith that everything will be just fine.


----------



## SgtHalesWife

Hi all.... I am fairly new to this forum and I was wondering what I needed to do to be on Team JellyBellys???? I would love to join, so could someone let me know?? THANKS

https://daisypath.com/pic/090604/TXuH.jpghttps://dn.daisypath.com/4h4fm5/.png
https://thebabycorner.com/countdowns/image.php?type=3&o=5&c=4&date=2009-06-01
https://i442.photobucket.com/albums/qq147/dianahale4ever/bfp-1.gifhttps://i442.photobucket.com/albums/qq147/dianahale4ever/thClomid-1.gif


----------



## LadyBee

Hello!! SgtHaleswife-there aren't any requirements for the Jelly bellies! We are all in different stages, some ttc, some pg and Rhonda just had her baby girl! Welcome!

Ashley! I am glad you're going to be back soon. I've missed you!

Can't keep online, I just had a minute to say hello!


----------



## Nlytin

Liyana, It is so exciting that we are close together. I didn't hear any horror birth stories. Like Rhonda said, they come when they are ready. Zoe came 2 weeks before her due date which was fine with me because I was complaining so much the day my water broke. The doctor said I'm measuring a bit bigger with him and I did with Zoe too. So I'm hoping that instead of 9/28 it will be about 2 weeks sooner. I'm not rushing it, but just like with Zoe I knew I was going to go into labor before my due date and I have the same feeling with him. BTW, that's a cute pic!

Ashley, glad your back and and going to start TTCing again. Hopefully your doc will be be able to help.

Welcome SgtHalesWife!


----------



## chocolatecat

Hi girls,

looks like it's been quiet round here! Sorry I've been away so long, work is manic and so we went away for the weekend to de-stress - which just meant more work this week!

Liyanna you look so lovely in the photo! Beautiful. 

MT - sorry that you can't persue any medical intervention just yet.

I've got some bad news...OH did a home sperm test (fertell) and we got a negative result. It's only 95% accurate, but considering we've been trying for some time and I'm ovulating ok, we're not really surprised. 
The test measures motility and number - you don't get a seperate result for each, but overall a pass or a fail. It comes up with a line like a PG test - but no matter how much squinting we did there wasn't a line.
We saw our GP today (the nice one that did my bloods). He's referring OH for a proper test - which jumps us ahead a little bit, as otherwise we'd be waiting till September before we could get a referral.

I'm kind of gutted, but not surprised, neither is he. I don't think either of us will believe it until he's had a proper count and everything, so we're going to do our usual thing this month, but I'm not holding my breath.

Sorry for the downer. :(

I'm not sure when I'll be back on here as work is manic. But I hope you're all keeping well. Miss you xxxx


----------



## LadyBee

:hugs::hugs: Sweetheart. I am so sorry...:hugs: I am happy now though that you do have a point to start from, and you don't have to wait until September!!! 
What test did you and DH use? I am thinking about that myself.........


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hiya!

Liyana, that is such a lovely picture. Your bump looks amazing and I love all the girls pretending to be quite not to wake her up!!

Ashley, so lovely to hear from you. Thanks for the tears. I am still in disbelief myself.
I hope your turn is coming very soon.

Lea, I do believe it is your turn to send show us a picture of your lovely bump!!!

R, how is your beautiful little girl? Have you got pics of Kiaya's room to show us?

Jenna, once again I love your littles ones room. So awesome.

Gabby, how are you doing? How is little Jack? I hope he is settled in for now and not causing you too much grief!

MT, I am sorry you have to wait before you can get some medical help.
I really hope you get that bfp before you go and see someone.

Caroline, I am so sorry about your DH, but on the upside knowledge is power.
I put my DH on a Zinc & Selenium combo and this is excellent for improving sperm count, morhpology and motility. Good news you will get a proper test done but try and go to Hollard and Barrat and get some of those minerals and they are sure to at least help.
FX all will be 100% in no time.

Sara, how are you doing sweetie? I see you are going to ovulate in a few days, are you on clomid again this cycle? I really hope this is your month.

Has any heard from Sarah lately? Has she decided to wait a bit longer before trying? I am sure just having graduated she would like to take a much deserved break. If you read this sweetie, we miss you.

Nicky, I hope you are okay.

Welcome SgtHaleswife. The main part of becoming a Jelly Belly is we all use our real first names, this way we are a much closer group. We started out as cycle buddies last year 22nd September and eventually started this new thread where we could stick together no matter what stage of the desire to be a parent we are at.

Listed in the order we all joined:
Jai-Jai = Jenna :bfp: team yellow
1cre8tvgrl = Rhonda - baby girl 
Gabrielle = Gabby :bfp: team blue
DebsHopeful = Debs :bfp: team yellow for now
MsTwiggy = Liyana :bfp: team pink
Nlytin = Lea :bfp: team blue
1stBaby = Ashley
srm0421 = Sara
HatterSarah = Sarah
Mel42 = Mellissa :bfp: team yellow
Our lovely new friends that joined us in this new thread
MT = Mel
Chocolate = Caroline
Michelle
Nicky


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:hugs: Caroline...I'm so sorry to hear the bad news hun, but its a good starting point, now you know where the problem lies and there are steps you can take to overcome this, I'm glad they are moving up helping you out and hope they will get you some answers soon. Hang in there sweetie I believe you have the power to overcome this now :hugs:

No nursery pics yet guys, minor set back this weekend and DH didn't get to finish the room...you guys will be the first to see it when its done I promise :)


----------



## LadyBee

Looking forward to those pics Rhonda!! :D

My client/boss's DIL had her baby boy yesterday. That's all there is to report really...

I hope everyone is doing well :hug:


----------



## Jai_Jai

i need to post in here :blush: I have not for ages - please forgive me!!!

I am at work now but will try later and I will even include a bump pic :wohoo:


----------



## LadyBee

:yipee: Bump pics!!! I love your bump Jenna....so perfect! :cloud9:


----------



## chocolatecat

Hi girls,

all quiet on here - we're just carrying on as normal and waiting for a testing day for spermies.
MT - how you feeling? any symptoms? The test is called FERTELL - is not particularly cheap - 60 pounds - and a private test at a clinic is probably only 80 pounds! But you can do it in the privacy of your own home and get the result quickly - although of course then you want a proper test done - but for us we can get that done on the NHS for free now and it starts us on the path to seeing a FS. I'm really glad we did it as it's actually made us both feel a bit better - that there might be something that can be fixed (well helped out).

Late ov for me again this month I think. :-( going to London for the week for work tomorrow, so today is this months last 'shot' 

Jenna! I want to see your bump!

R - hope your get the room done this weekend.

Hope the rest of you are all ok.
hugs xxx


----------



## LadyBee

I'm not symptom spotting this cycle, or in the future if I can help it. I decided to wait until I'm 30 to freak out if I'm not pregnant by then :D

I will say this though. I feel like crap today. I'm trying not to speculate but I have a fever and headache. I hope this doesn't throw off my cycle too much. I don't understand the sudden crappiness...I'm rarely sick anymore.

My temps usually go downward pre-AF and today it keeps going up and up. It's much higher than my waking temp now (99.9-100.1). I really really hope if AF is going to come that she gives the courtesy to come after work on Monday...I can not work on CD1 or 2, it's nearly impossible. :(

I looked up the test, thank you. I think DH wasn't too impressed :( I'll just have to wait that one out. :hugs: thank you for the info though.

:hug: to all jellies from me!!!xx


----------



## 1stbaby

I am considering the test you ladies are talking about myself actually. I know that i have been pg before, but since something went wrong, i cant help but think something needs fixed. i am going to the dr toward the end of july, and i am going to ask her what our first step should be, and let her know we are considering doing the sperm test and i want to have ultra sounds done myself. the first thing i want to do thoiugh, is get on clomid to help regulate my cycles. i just had a 50 day cycle and it is making it awful to ttc. i have no clue when i am ov if i even am sometimes. so i want to try clomid for a bit, then it will be a yr of ttc in oct.


----------



## LadyBee

Ashley-I'm sorry about your cycles being irregular...that's no good. I do hope that you can get the clomid. 

I don't know what's going on with me. My cycles are perfectly regular now, my endo is under control and I am healthy. Though I can't really persue fertility treatments, I can look into the SA for DH and contact a NEW Dr. (cuz I hate mine) and see what I can possibly do. But that doesn't mean I will be doing any of that soon. 

Who knows. I wish I just had a great doctor that could help me. Having to persue a new doctor and have to do all this is too daunting of a task for me.


----------



## 1stbaby

I know exactly what you mean MT. I have a great dr. but i have not been able to see her because she is in such high demand, you have to schedule ahead at least a month and a half. Two of my friends have had trouble ttc and i referred them to her because their current dr was not helping, and one just had her baby after only seeing my dr once, and the other is seeing her currently and got put on clomid, and my dr is doing ultra sounds on her to make sure all is well. She is 33 and she is very upset about not being pg yet. She has been ttc for a while as well, and the dr found out there is some trouble with her fallopian tubes. I hope she can get help. On a better note, my SIL is pg with her second. This will make my 6th niece/nephew! My mom keeps saying, "when are going to have one" I just reply, "when i am ready". I am happy for her because she wanted another, however, she is 35 very overweight, and has health issues. I just hope all goes well and the baby is healthy. I am in a business where i see a lot of health problems and dissabled children and i cant help but wonder sometimes. Well, maybe i will be pg with her someday soon :) i hope.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Helloooooooooooo ladies!!! well I am baaaaaaaack and you are all being quiet :D we do go through stages dont we - I guess everyone is busy busy busy???

Gabs - how r u? Jack ok and all wriggly - dont worry about the fluid too much but get yourself checked espesh with your history - and um BUMP please?

Liyana - glad your doing ok, love the pics of u and ur girls - can we have a proper bump piccy too?

Lea - where are you my love? all ok? How is ur DD? I think we need a beautiful bump pic from you too!!!

Rhonda - how are you getting on with the nursery? has all your bleeding stopped? Brayden still being a bit better? :hugs: no bump pic from you though :( maybe a little pic of Kaiya?? :happydance:

Ash - lovely to hear from you, sorry about ur cycles that must be so hard i cant even begin to imagine how frustrating but glad u can start investigations!!!

Caroline - how are you my dear? any news? did u get DH to have the test?

MT - thanks for your support, how are you feeling with your relaxed approach now?

Debs - how are things going? have u had another appt? any news? are you finding out the sex?

Sara - eeeeeek nearly testing day for you :dance:

Michelle - if u pop bye i hope ur ok?

Nicky - how r u feeling? did they find it all out? hope ur ok hun :hugs:

Sarah - oi oi oi saveloy where in the world are u? get ur butt off facebook and in here and just let us know your alive!!!!!

Welcome SgtHaleswife.....:hugs:

AFM: 

I woke up at 4.30am yesterday- knickers soaked ad bed damp grabbed my doppler and seemed to have a slower HB than usual, so like my MW told me to do I rang the Labour ward, they were lovely and told me 'you have to come in'

So DF and I got in the car and drove 40mins to hospital....were greeted and shown to our room... I have never been on a labour ward or in a room - not been on my tour yet!!!! it was very daunting!!! she hooked me up to a monitor to monitor HB and any contractions (which were nil) and then the consultant came and looked at my cervix - all ok and it was just LOADS of watery discharge - she was sooooo nice about it and said I can totally see why you thought your waters may have gone there is a lot here 

So we had a cup of tea and were sent home DF's face was a picture when we heard someone in labour bless him kept flinching at every moan - I tell you I think this woman sounded fine and quite relaxed to me poor guy has a lot coming his way!!! 

They were so lovely though and never made me feel panicked one bit - couldnt find HB at first and she reassured me ad told me that it is sometimes hard and that the pad might be faulty so she went and got another one and it worked fine. Also told me if it is my waters not tow orry at this stage as they would not panic or worry about delivering me at this stage - phew that is nice to know!!!! 

Today I am tired and have had a few painful twinges and kicks but nothing alarming!!! I am tired!! got lots of cleaning to do :cry: borrrrrrring!!! then i have to wash my hair etc and off out with DF for pizza and cinema!!! :dance:

:hugs: to you all my beautiful jellies xx


----------



## Jai_Jai

bup pics 31 weeks
 



Attached Files:







31 weeks front.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 7









31 weeks front!.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LadyBee

I already told you how sexy and lovely you are in these pics but I will say it again!!! You are a gorgeous pregnant woman and it suits you well honey. :hug:


----------



## 1stbaby

AWWW Jai Jai, you are gorgeous! I love the pics! Its going so fast, soon you will have a little baby! So exciting! I am planning a trip to Myrtle Beach during the weekend after you are due, I will be waiting for pics when i return! Happy 4th of July everyone, it is raining here, and has been all day. DH and I have ordered pizza and rented some movies :)


----------



## LadyBee

:hug: Ash, have a fun time hon!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Oh wow! Jenna, you look amazing and what a beautiful baby bump.

Girls we could make guess as to what Jenna is baking in side!!

I have a scan tomorrow so will hopefully have a new picture to share with you all.
I should be around 10w3d tomorrow so just two more weeks until he can tell us with 70% certainy what we are having. I just want to hear a nice healthy heart beat, boy or girl it doesn't matter to me.

Hope you are all taking care. I still have really bad MS and it is winter here and the computer room feels like a fridge. I no longer like winter, I want summer to come back!


----------



## Gabrielle

Good to hear from you ash. Mrytle beach..oh you lucky lady you!:)

Mel~ Sorry af came again...that stubborn witch! How are things going..she gone yet?

Debs...sorry m/s still has got you. WOW 10weeks already! That's amazing...and oh i can't wait to find out what your having!!!:)

Rhonda~my luv you must be busy havent heard from you in awhile. Hope you and your family are doing well. xx

If i could guess what Jenna is carrying.....I'd say BOY for sure. Lol but other then what her bump looks like i have been thinking girl. But that bump looks all round and in front...like all 3 of mine have been hehe.

I shall try and post a bump pic soon. Can't believe I"m 32 weeks today!


----------



## LadyBee

I know Gabs! I am soooo extremely happy you've made it so far! Just thrilling that your little man will be big enough possibly to just go home with you after he's born!!! Just keep it up!
Debs-I am eagerly looking forward to seeing your new pics!
:hugs:

AF has gone. A 4 day cycle. I'm not complaining!!!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hi my lovely jellies :D I know it been forever since I've posted in here :blush: My life is like a blur lately, I'm so busy and tired and omg Gabby how in the hell are you going to do it with 3, 2 is more than I can handle atm. Mostly though because Brayden is being a rotten little 2 year old :( I want my good little boy back!! He's been jealous I think but really awful, and mostly to me :sad2: We went away for the weekend, spent time with my family, it was nice had a good stay and mom helped me with the feedings at night, god bless her!! I'm definitly not sharing my bump pics any more girls :rofl: I do still look pregnant, and I hate it!!!! :sad1: Can not wait until they give me the green light to start working out again! Having an issue with my little girl...for any of you with babies already HELP!!! Ok here is how it goes, Kaiya is for the most part a very good baby, she eats sleeps and it happy, until her 8-9pm feeding everynight, then she screams at the top of her lungs for 2-3 hours, and is in so much pain with a belly ache :( She's got very bad gas problems, I can put my hand on her belly and feel the bubbles...I feel so bad, I've tried putting her on different formula and using gas drops, which helped some...but I am only sleeping about 3-4 hours a night and I'm a walking zombie!! I bought her a new bottle today to see if she takes less air in, though I am worried as her gas and poops smell so bad...not what a normal newborns should smell like, I'm thinking she may have a milk alergy?? I'm going to give her a few more days and if things don't get better I'm going to call the doctor...I feel so bad for her at night!! I took a few pics over the weekend but we just got home and I haven't got it in me tonight to upload them, its getting late and I want to go to sleep, I'll talk with you ladies tomorrow...hopefully!!!


----------



## LadyBee

Rhonda...I'm no expert but I do know that there are goat milk formulas and regular goat milk. People tend to shutter when you suggest anything other than cows milk products, but honestly, it's as safe and is actually CLOSER in makeup to human mother's milk.

I know it worked for my niece. I highly recommend it. Also, after she eats keep her as upright as possible for at least an hour.


----------



## Gabrielle

Rhonda....so nice to hear from you. So sorry your having a hard time, dont worry it DOES get easier!!!!! 

About Kiaya...Is she spitting up at all? b/c if she maybe acid reflux. How are her stools..she going everyday, hard, soft, watery,etc? It def sounds like a colicky baby...trust me I've had TWO of them. They would start about 8pm and go till 11pm SCREAMING!!!! I hated those days and i'm praying Jack doesnt do that. 

So you've tried non milk based formula, and without iron? Soy.? And that's not helping? I would take her in and have them check her out hun. It is normal for them to be colicky and sometimes they are for months and all we can do is be there and sooth them. I use to just hold gavin with his belly pressed against mine and keep rocking him untill he fell asleep. I had him on soy milk with no iron and he finally was pooping at least every other day, otherwise I'd give him suppositories or even put karo syrup in his bottles. 

I'd at least call the doctor and see what she thinks. Just to be safe to make sure it's nothing serious. BIG HUGS HUN!

An as for Brayden again I'm so sorry hun. It's quite an adjustment for all of you, but just take it one day at a time. Make sure you and brayden get time to yourselves and have hubby take him to do things so he doesnt feel so jealous. It's going to be awhile but eventually he'll get out of it. I know its hard and they tend to be the meanest to their mommies b/c he's so use to you and him. 

I'm quite nervous to have 3...honestly b/c Gavin is SO needy and such a baby to me still that he is going to be very mean. He likes to bite and pinch alot and i'm afraid this baby is going to have it in for him!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Gosh girls. It is all sounding very real in here. This is what we are in for.
No sleep and crying babies.......eeek.....but when I see the pictures of your little ones it will all be worth it.

I don't have any advice to give but I am sending you all a big hug and Rhonda I am wishing you an excellent nights sleep.

I am so over the moon girls. I had my scan today and my little peanut was waving its arms and legs around all over the monitor, it was sooooo awesome.
My little one is measuring in at 10w6d, 3.9cm and 155bpm. It looks so happy and healthy, DH and I are exstatic. I only have to take the progesterone until Friday and then hopefully no more morning sickness :yipee: 

Love to all of you and best luck to our lovely ladies still trying, I pray your turn is soon.
 



Attached Files:







Peanut 4cm 10w6d 155bpm.jpg
File size: 69 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Thanks girls :hugs: 

Debs your LO is so cute hun!!! Funny how quickly they start too look like a little person isn't it? I can't wait to find out what your having!!!!

Gabby, how long did the colic thing last with your boys? I never had to deal with this with Brayden so I'm just figuring it out now, we can get her to stop crying if we walk around the house and bounce her...but if we put her down watch out...so last night I made DH drag the baby swing out, put her in that and worked like a charm, I was thrilled!! :yipee: She's not spitting up at all so I don't think its reflux but for the last day and a half now she's having greenish colored watery bm...I'm calling her doc tomorrow if she doesn't show any signs of improvement tonight, I think she's alergic to the formula, but we've tried a few kinds, not soy as I want to wait and see what the doc says, they don't like putting babies on soy if they don't have to. I'm seeing my doctor tomorrow as my insision has started to open up and is ozing yellow discharge..and I'm getting sick :sad2: have a sore throat, usually my bodys way of telling me I have a nasty cold coming soon. I feel like a can't win lately I swear! But on the upside Kaiya got up at 2ish this morning to eat and let me sleep till 7am, I was thrilled!!!!!!!!!! :D

Oh and she is 4 weeks today :wohoo:


----------



## Gabrielle

OMG Rhonda...she's a month already! WOW that's crazy! Time flies doesnt it...that's why i say, no matter how many sleepless nights you have count your blessings.:) ....(remind me of that in a few weeks. lol)

Umm Owen was colicky for about 3months and Gavin was for about 4 months. It was terrible! And yes the swing works WONDERS!!! Owen lived in that thing untill he couldn't fit. We actually had to buy a new swing this time b/c both of my kids slept in there for awhile and the motor totally broke. lol 

the watery poop I'm not so sure, other then maybe allergic so she'd probably go on soy. That's what happened to gavin at a year old. 

I've always dealt with constipated babies but that doesnt seem to be the issue for you guys. Hopefully switching her formula will do the trick!:) 

So sorry about your infection...that's NO fun. My incision got infected after I had Gavin but all i had was a fever and alot of redness, they gave me an antibotic and it cleared right up. Let us know how it goes. And again honey your doing a great job just so you know...and once all this crap that doesnt need to be going on goes away, life will seem better.:) hugs!!!

So if you girls havent heard I was in the hospital and almost had Jack!! i went into labor and we didnt think we could stop it but we did....thank god! I'm currently TRYING to be in bed as much as possible but some mornings I have the kids by myself. I'm 3cm's and all the way thinned out! yikes! 

Oh and baby was breech and completely turned head down and fully engaged as of yesterday!!!!:(:( So lots of pressure and now i'm terrified if i contract then he will fall out! I saw doc yesterday and after i got home i was bleeding a bit and cramping so bad. But today seems better. I dont know how long i got but I'll take everyday i can get! 

Hope you all are well!:)

Yay Debs for a nice healthy baby! I'm so over the moon for you! it's amazing that your so far.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh my gosh Gabby how scary...so Jack will be here very soon then? How old were your boys when they were born again, 34 and 36 weeks? :hugs:

Just got back from the doctors and I'm ok, not infected at all, the yellow discharge is normal, and I'm only getting that because part of my insision is slightly overlapped, which is where I thought it was open because its the inside of my skin, sorry tmi...its still freaking me out, hopefully it heals ok, my doctor didn't seem concerned. One thing off my plate! I'm giving Kaiya to the end of this week to bounce back from the watery poop and if she doesn't I don't know if I should call the doc or just try to switch formulas and see if that does the trick? I am coming down with a cold and have no energy at all...I'm beyond exhausted, didn't think it could get lower than I was at but I was wrong! My doctor said I'd start to feel better in another month :shock: good grief! :dohh:


----------



## Gabrielle

Thats great news Rhonda!:)

Owen was born at 34 weeks and Gavin was born at 30weeks! ..So i'm right in the middle at 32 right now. 

So i just changed doctors girls. I'm so fed up with my ob and she has just drove me to my lowest point.:( I'm so nervous its a male, at the hospital i work at ....never been a patient there, idk him, nor the staff but i am praying its better then it was.

I went to my doctors today b/c i thought i was leaking fluid....well the paper test says I am leaking fluid and the fern test says i'm not...?!?! She sent me home......and didnt even check with u/s to see my fluid levels....WTF?/////after I had no fluid at 30weeks with gavin...werid. Also i swear it's leaking out i keep feeling it big time. I'm so upset idk what to think or do.


----------



## Gabrielle

This is what my lifes all about at the moment...I just want to crawl in a hole..:(

Can't handle another thing thrown at me. :(


----------



## Gabrielle

Okay I dont know how to put a link to my other post in 3rd tri...but go ahead and read if you want. It's in thrid tri and it's called......

Can't handle another thing thrown at me.


----------



## Jai_Jai

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...7279-cant-handle-another-thing-thrown-me.html


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

OMG Gabby :sad2: I wish I were there with you right now hun, you don't deserve that, I know how the terrible tempers are, my DH gets them a lot too...he yells and says things he shouldn't, I would never call his mom though that I know would piss him off beyond anything, which is probably what happened to Brian...he needs time to cool off, give him his space, I know that hurts right now but if he doesn't talk to you in a few days he'll realized he messed up...guys don't like to be suffocated, I've learned that the hard way, one to many times :blush: they are the total opposite of us and they like to be left alone when they get mad. He'll come back sweetie, I truely believe that, you are having his baby for god sakes, he's not going to leave you now, he'd be stupid to! I wish I were there to give you a big giant hug sweetie :hugs:


----------



## 1stbaby

Gabs, I hope everything is better. How are you doing? I just wanted to say i am thinking of you all. I hope all is ok. Have a good day.


----------



## LadyBee

:sad2::cry:
Gabs!!! I can't believe that....I am soooo sorry honey and I just can't even imagine how you must feel. I wish I was there and could give you real hugs....
Love you lady...
Please stay strong for Jack!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Thanks Ladies for your well wishes for Gabs, I have not heard anymore :( so keep her in your prayers and lets hope everything sorts itself out - Gabs we are here for u hun :hugs: and love u lots


----------



## 1stbaby

I dont know if i posted this yet, but i am going to be an aunt again. I think i did post it, but i am just thinking about it again, and so here it is again if i did. Also my friend just found out she has no eggs, and she is going to a fs now. I feel bad for her she is only 31. I hope they can help her and her husband.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Congrats on being an Auntie again Ash, and sorry to hear about your friend, that's horrible news :( I hope she can figure out a way to be a mommy, its such a wonderful experience, everyone should get to go through it :hugs:

I haven't talked with Gabby personally but she posted a status on FB yesterday saying she felt loads better so I'm praying they worked things out. All that stress isn't going to help with keeping Jack in there :(


----------



## DebsHopeful

OMG! Gabby, I am sooo sorry. I can't believe you DH is stressing you out like this when you are so vulnerable.

I don't think you should do anything right now except try and relax, get fluid and food into you and look after you and Jack. 
Don't rush into filing for papers or anything like that, he is in a mood and you are sensitive, it isn't the right time to be making such a life changing decision and a couple months won't change that.

When he does agree to speak to you and I am sure he will, remind him that Jack's health (and by that your health as well) is the main priority at the moment and the rest can wait.

Time is a healer. In this situation perhaps it is going to take more than before but it will still work its majic. I wish I could wrap my arms around you and make it all better but you will just have to know that I am saying a prayer that this time will pass and things get better soon.

Rhonda I hope the same for you too sweetie. Gosh you also seem to be in the wars. A month is a long time to wait to get better so I hope the time flys by quickly or better yet that cold just f***s off!!! I hope that changing the formula helps.

Jenna, sorry about your hair cut. I have heard that being pregnant makes your body act differently to hair dye. I am going to wait until next year to do my hair, hope no more grey hair pop up in the mean time. I already have three and i am not going to pull them out because they will be replaced by seven more each or so "they" say!!

DH is calling me we are going out to the movies with friends, the guys are going to watch Transformers and the girls are going to watch the Proposal so I have to go.

Sorry I didn't get to mention each of you individually but know that I think of you all and whish you all the best. :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls. THanks for all the advice and thoughts. 

I can tell you that we will NOT be getting a divorce...:) I knew in my heart that wasn't the case, b/c we have always said Diovrce is not the answer and we'll work through everything. But I'm sure as you all know in a heated mess the words do come out. So that's a good note. I'd be devasted if that happened..but I know it wont

He came home that night and things were okay. He put his ring on and we got along pretty well. I didn't mention much about what happened b/c I didnt want to agrue and I wanted to enjoy our family.

Well last night his sister was babysitting the kids and when my hubby came home, they had gotten into an argument about Brain telling owen to do something...idk exactly what was going on i was at the doctors. But I walked in the door to him yelling, with swearwords included at the top of his lungs. And his sister wasn't screaming but simply trying to talk to him. All he could say is get the F out , blah blah blah. He told me to tell her to get out of our house now. I just told him to calm down and that made him more furious. 

Well she ended up leaving and of course he was in a bad mood. He said it's stupid women like "us" that make him act like that. I said honey, you have a problem and need to get help!! He disagrees and said he DOESNT have a problem and we all need to start discipling owen better. Well we ended up calming down and things were okay for the night.

His mum called me this morning and said that something needs to be done and that if I and the kids would like to , we could come stay with them and tell Brain he can't see us untill he gets help. We think that thats the only thing that will get him to get help. He doesnt listen to anyone but himself and he does need anger managment. 

His father also said he wants nothing to do with Brain untill he seeks help.

I have no idea what to do. i love my husband to death and I know that he has a temper but I don't think me and the kids could just dissapear for awhile..thats so hard. We generally have good days but all of this has just been a mess for the last few days. And I know stress with me, the baby and money are all playing an issue as well. And he's been working his butt off but still none of it's an excuse.

Soo I guess I'm lost at what to do. I think the best thing would be for me and his parents to sit down and talk and not lecture him but simply explain why we think he needs counceling or even us getting family conceling. Instead of everyone lashing out on him......


----------



## LadyBee

Oh Gab...I wish you didn't have to do this NOW. I so wish it could just all wait until after Jack is here safely and healthy.

I am going to speak from my own opinion so I hope I don't offend anyone. 

Divorce shouldn't ever be an option. When you work through problems like these, you only get stronger. You grow as a couple, and you grow together. It might get boring at times, and you might forget to be polite and cordial because you're together all the time, but honestly...that's what a marriage is. 
Brian has a problem, it's obvious. But also take what he says into consideration. He is stressed and if Owen is acting out, maybe it's just about all he can take. There is NEVER an excuse to get violent with words, but also, he might have a valid point. 
We all know you're a sweet heart Gab, and you obviously love your family. You have a lot on your plate to say the least. This is the time you need to be working together. It sounds like you're both trying. 
My advice at the moment is to just calmly try to talk to him yourself...alone, in your room. Having his parents involved might just be too much and what puts him over the edge. I know how I would feel with that sort of an intervention...and it makes me nervous since you're so fragile with Jack atm. Express your love, be genuine, and be candid. He loves you and it's obvious...just try to get him to talk. 

I hope this was ok to say. Since I don't really KNOW you personally or him, I just hope you don't mind my advice...as simple and understated as it is. 

:hug: for you, I know this is hard...


----------



## Gabrielle

Thank you Mel for your advice. Of course I'll take your advice thats what were all here for.(HUGS) I wouldn't share all of this with you girls if I didn't want opinions,etc.:)

I agree about the whole never getting divorced. No matter what happens I feel in my heart that's just not an option for me. I married him for a reason and like it says, "untill death do us part." And I know he feels the same way. 

Right now while things are good I am not going to push getting help. Like I've said we've got enough going on right now and throwing another thing at him would just be wrong. We have been discpliing owen the same way for the last two days and both being very strict about what we say. Example....if i say, you do that again your not doing this....then i STICK to it. Parenting a strong willd child can be VERY fustrating, specially when we use to argue alot in front of him. Things are doing okay, of course I'd love them to be better, but at least we're all smiling and doing things as a family and we NEVER forget our hugs and kisses each day and night.

Thank you again for your thoughts. How are you doing? Anything new lately?


----------



## LadyBee

:hug: I'm so glad it's going well. And look! You're almost to 33 weeks! :dance:

I have been sick with the flu and I'm scared it's turning into bronchitus. It's been over a week now and the nights are the worst. I woke up this morning and it feels like it's in my chest, and that's awful. I'm on antibiotics and I sure hope they kick this thing before it gets worse, I'm in bad enough shape! :(

No TTC related news for me, especially since I haven't gotten laid in over a week!! :cry:
Being sick is NOT sexy. :D


----------



## Nlytin

Jai, Beautiful belly. I think your on my team the way you look.

Debs, 11 weeks! Your little bean is getting bigger everyday!

Rhonda, I hope you and Kaiya feel better!

Gabs, I'm glad things are getting better for you at home! I know whatever it is you guys will get through it.

Mel, sorry that the flu has got you down and you haven't gotten any in a week!

Ash, congrats on becoming an aunt again!

As for me, nothing much over here. I went to the doctor on Thursday and they did a measurment ultrasound since I was measuring at 31 weeks even though I'm 28 weeks. All is well, he is measuring right on track. Other than that I'm just trying to get ready. I am so bad because I haven't even started the nursery. I have everything for it just need to clean it out and set it up. Talk about procrastination.....I know I'm pregnant and he will be here before I know it. I guess I think my fairy godmother will handle it all.:blush:


----------



## msTwiggy

Oh Gosh Debs honey, I'm so sorry you're facing all this stress at times when you need to rest and relax most! I'm glad everything sounds like it's moving towards the better. My bear hugs to you hun :hug:

Everyone else, I hope you're all doing great :) 

I can't believe I'm 30 weeks preganant already. It seems like only yesterday I was batting morning sickness! Although now it's a whole different battle. I'm trying to cope with Pelvic Girdle Pain, where the back of my pelvis is pretty much killing me whenever i walk, sit, stand or even turn in bed. It sucks, seriously, but I'm trying my best to take it up in stride. Although stride is definitely not in my dictionary nowadays. Try waddle. LOL!

Here's one of my rare bump pics that I thought I'd share with you ladies :blush: I'm really quite shy about sharing this but oh well, you ladies are like sisters to me :hugs:

So check out my bump at 29 weeks, picture taken by my best friend *giggle*
 



Attached Files:







[email protected] weeks.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Aww Liyana what a beautiful baby bump :D I love it!!! Don't be shy sweetie, we're all family in here :hugs: I can't believe your 30 weeks! And Lea is 28 and Jenna and Gabby are only a few weeks ahead of you guys, there will be lots of babies popping around here very soon. So exciting!!!! :happydance: Oh and Lea don't worry about the nursery, Kaiya may be sleeping in hers but its not completely done yet either! Talk about procrastination :blush: though it is not on my end as I bug DH every weekend to finish. We'll see if it gets done today or not?? All that's left really is to install the chair rail, hand some pictures and put up her shade. I mad him a honeydo list for today :D

I am feeling better, actually got 7 hours of sleep last night :shock: Kaiya slept from 10 last night till 3 this morning I was soooo happy :wohoo: If only that could become a regular thing I'd be tickled!! She is back to having the watery poop so I am switching formulas! I think that Enfamil is just too hard on her system...going to put her on goodstart which is what we ended up putting Brayden on too when he stopped pooping on Enfamil. Opposite problems for my kids but I think its just too much for them, Brayden did great on the goodstart formula so I guess I should have just put Kaiya on it from the beginning...live and learn!


----------



## Gabrielle

Mel~Sorry your sick..that is no fun. Have you been to the doctors for antibotics? And not getting laid in a week...oh i know that feeling....try months! but i'm okay with that because i'm HUGE!!!!!!! YUCK.

Lea~Do we have a belly pic from you at all? I can't remember? you sound like your feeling well so thats good. And don't worry about the nursery. We just did ours about 2 weeks ago..so when i was 31weeks. It's almost done. Just needs the valance up and the rocking chair in it. OH and all of his clothes still need to be washed and put away. lol
Do you have a name for your little man?

Lyiana~can i say........i'm completely JEALOUS of that bump of yours!! It's sooo perfect and your so tiny everywhere else, all baby girl! I not only have a bump, i've got fat arms ,face,butt, legs, etc! :( It totally sucks specially on these hott summer days. So have you started the nursery yet? do you have a theme?

Rhonda~ YAY for sleeping so long. Amazing! I just started getting about 6 to 7 hours a few months ago and ummmm Gavin is 16months! lol. But now he wakes up at 6am EVERDYAY no matter what time he goes to bed. grrrrr. That will be tough once i am getting up with Jack all night. 
About the formula. I had Owen on simulac and he was constipated and having lots of trouble, so we switched to Good start without iron and he did much better. Then with gavin he had to be on Neonate formula bc he was so preemie and it was so bad on his tummy too. So we ended up putting him on Good Start Soy. And it seems good start is wonderful! But I recently discovered Parents Choice....its um 14 dollars for a huge can! Instead of what 26 like simulac and good start are. It's totally the same ingredients just a store brand....so gavin was on that for alittle while and he did fine too. So i think i'm starting Jack on Parents Choice Soy right away. I just dont want to deal with the constipated and colickyness! 

I'm so glad your feeling better and Brayden is adjusting. I know it can be so difficult but you'll all get the hang of it!:) How is hubby dealing with having two little ones?

Jenna~how are you honey?

Well girls...I'm 33 weeks TODAY!!!!!!!! I can't believe it! it's so amazing. Ive never gotten past 34 weeks so next week will be a huge step for me.!:) I see my new doctor on tuesday this week and I'll probably get a new csection date from him. So right now i dont have one. And i THINK that at 34 or 35 weeks they will have me stop my meds to prevent contractions and then let me go in labor if i do. So it's kinda scary knowing bubs could be here...but I'm quite ready to be unpregnant. I'm dying to getting back into shape! lol. I've gained 37 lbs so far, but look like i've put on 60.


----------



## LadyBee

Oh my goodness, everyone is getting so close! Liyana you look awesome honey! No need to be shy sweetie, you look better pregnant than I do unpregnant! :hugs:

I have a general question to ask...and I hope it doesn't offend: Why are we formula feeding the babies as opposed to breast feeding? I just wondered. :hugs:

Gabs, I am happy and you really are at a huge milestone. I'm so excited that you might have a very short or no stay in the NICU at all! That's incredible! Yay for 33, rock on 35+!!!

I got laid yesterday :blush: :rofl: So it's not all bad. I am actually feeling better today, not at all like the nights prior-I haven't slept a solid 2 hours in a row for a week due to the coughing...but last night I had a nice long break and that's why I feel better this morning. DH massaged my neck, face, back and glands so I really think that helped a lot in feeling better today! Please let me feel better and better each day!

I'm feeling charged for TTC next month. I have a plan and I hope to be able to stick to it! I'm going to talk to my insurance and talk to my GP about referrals to get more help TTC!!! Yay!
:hugs: to everyone! I can't wait to see all the Jelly Babies! (check out my siggy!!!)


----------



## Jai_Jai

awwwww MT u r sooo cute with that countdown on ur siggy!!! :D bless u!! oooh and yay for getting laid and feeling better :wohoo:

I am feeling ok thanks Gabs - in huge amounts of ain re: spd and really hope bubs is early i am going to see physio again and mw is coming over on thur to discuss options....!! :dance:

Lea glad ur feeling good hun!! would love to see ur bump we have not had one :cry:

Liyana - omg u look amazing - so jealous! :grr: u should be a preg model!!!

cant believe how u and Lea are catching Gabs and I up....we could technically all pop within 2 weeks of eachother!!! OMG :wohoo:

Rhonda - that is fab news for sleeping so much :yipee: hope it continues!!

MT - I know Rhonda tried to BF Brayden and it just didnt happen she tried and tried sooo hard but couldnt - and obviously with the infection etc she could not BF Kaiya......but I know some people just do not like it or do not like the thought so they don't BF.....none of us were BF and neither was my Mum..... am unsure what I am going to be like I hope to BF but I will use a mixture anyway and I know I will not BF for months and months I do not want to and it is not practical for me to - just how i feel and no amount of pressure from any MW is going to change my mind!! I admire ppl who can and enjoy BF for months and months but i know i will defo not go past 4 months....


----------



## Gabrielle

Sorry your in pain jenna..I can't imagine what that feels like. BUt it seems very commmon and i never heard of SPD...besides maybe in nursing school?

Mel~ I've tried breastfeeding my babies twice, and well they were in the NICU it was just so hard and they wouldnt latch...i bf owen for 6 weeks and gavin for 4weeks. Idk if i'll try it again. Also my medication i take for my heart I have to switch if i want to breastfeed and its kinda hard to find one that does a good job for my heart. SO i've always been stuck. And honeslty Gavin is SO attached to me i think having a baby here is going to be a big enough adjustment and if i'd have to have Jack on me every 30mins idk how well that would fly. but we'll see.

Yay for getting laid...haha, and glad your feeling better!:)


----------



## LadyBee

Thanks girls, I was just curious because I hear it's just not for everyone for one reason or another. I understand why some can't or don't want to. And Gabs, I know...NICU babies are nearly impossible to BF! BFing is such a touchy subject, there are major advocates out there who aren't open minded. It's this picture perfect fantacy to some, and in reality, we have to be flexible! :D
There are 2 subjects that if/when I ever have a LO I will not discuss with people: #1. Breastfeeding and #2. Sleep patterns/habits. People are so idealistic and have all the answers!
:hug:
P.S. I'm gonna get laid again tonight! :dance::rofl:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Yeah for getting some MT! :hissy: 1 more week till I can get laid :blush: Its been so long I worry I will have forgotten how :rofl: Girls its been since October!!!! No joke, we'll have to have a big party when I finally loose my virginity again :rofl: it will probably feel like that, this is the longest I've ever gone! I had no desire at all when I was pregnant. I have my 6 week checkup Thursday and I'm getting the mirena IUD put in, a little nervous as I've heard it hurts like hell...guess I'll find out soon enough! But then bring on the :sex:


----------



## Gabrielle

Rhonda~ your too funny....but OMG i totally just realized your soooooo LUCKY! Your vagina has never gotten stretched....haha, your hubby must be pleased. I'm werid i know. ...but Brain said he noticed a difference after I had owen and he wasn't even a big baby and i had an episotomy!

Wow almost a year of NO SEX?? I bet hubby is DYING over there! Mine still tries to get some but knows he cant, so i end up having to do other things:blush:

Rhonda I bet it's going to hurt. lol 

Mel~yay for getting laid again...i love that you say getting laid.:rofl: Hope you have some fun, kinky sex! hehe

About bf I've got a few friends that HATE that I end up quiting, but sorry girls it hasn't been easy and sometimes you have to go a different route.


----------



## Gabrielle

Rhonda ? for ya. Sooo if I start having contractions and they can't stop them.....BUT i don't continue to dialate b/c i never seem to get past 3cm's...do you think they'd go ahead with the c section at this point or no? I just am terrified that's going to happen and I'll either have baby or be stuck contracting. I had to have pitocin with Owen and I took HOURS to dialate, and with Gavin i never got past 3cm's either....so i'm just curious.

Or like when i stop taking meds to prevent labor...if i go in with contractions and they get stronger, will they wait for dialation or go ahead with my csection?

Thought mabye you'd have an idea. Thanks babe.


----------



## Jai_Jai

MT - I know what you mean it is so annoying that ppl always have a bloody oppinion on it and what you should and should not do :grr: FIL is always dropping in oh you cant do that until u finish breastfeeding blah blah blah well 1) I will do what I want when I am BF it is up to me and 2) why assume I am BF!?!! :grr: I am going to try and I hope I enjoy it and succeed but if i dont i dont and i wont beat myself up over it!! Anyway he said yesterday cos I said about having a glass of champagne after bubs is born and he was like well if ur bf u cant (well i will no matter what it does not hurt, has not hurt any of my friends babies soo he can take a running jump it is up to me) so i just turned around and said well I am not breastfeeding anyway so that wont be an issue!! he shut up very quickly (at least he did not lecture me hey??) oh what a rant :blush: i just hate ppl butting in I am very stubborn!!! and do not like to be told what to do and will normally do the opposite of what I am told to do!! :rofl:

Rhonda - that is sooooo funny!! it had been about 4 months i think since DF and I did the deed the other week and it did feel like the first time :rofl: so good luck :hugs: enjoy and i am super happy your gonna get laid like MT has :dance:

We have not had :sex: since cos my spd has gotten worse and it hurts to open my legs :rofl: but hey ho we will get around it soon i hope!!!

Gabs - r u contracting again? :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Jenna..your so funny....it hurts to open your legs..you poor thing you. I feel so bad for you.....specially b/c ummm to get that little tiger out of yours you've GOT to open them...hehe.:) Okay i know it's not funny but the way you said it made me laugh. 

I'd like to wait untill I'm skinnier to have sex....b/c right now i'm SOOOOOO unatrractive and will be worse after bubs. I'm going to try and start running 2wks after my csection...i did it with gavin....

No jenna I'm not contracting but I was always wondering what they would do in that situation that i posted...speically when they won't stop labor anymore....am i going to have to sit and contract and dialate b4 they go ahead with my operation.?


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: I know hehehe so hope I do not get induced cos I want want WANT a waterbirth :hissy: It helps my spd being in the water! so FX 

:hugs: you are not unattractive u r beautiful!!! I have always thought that!! no more talk of thid fat/unattractive stuff :ban:

I hope they do not allow you to dilate etc etc before c-section!! do u have to have one? if so why? is it cos of ur low lying placenta thing? how come u dont dilate very much!? I was reading a preg book yday and it showed the actual dilatation circle (life size) well I have always known it is 10cm etc but OMG to see the circle in front of me like that :shock: it looks soooo huge how does our cervix just open that much?? :rofl: it is amazing!! I do not want to have a streched minni and for DF to feel that it is different after (like i mean does it not feel as good for them!?! :cry: )


----------



## Gabrielle

your so funny. I know isn't it AMAZING how BIG that tiny hole gets. HAHA...LMAO. Well my hubby JUST told me the other day he could notice a difference since we had Owen. He said it's just alittle "looser".... he said this in front of a friend of ours,,and so i go...."it can't be that bad, considering you still only last 5 mins. " lol. So I'm sure they notice a little change but I doubt that it doesnt feel good...obviously thats not the case here. He always tells husbands to tell the doctor to put a few extra stitches in. lol he's a dork.

And thank you for calling me beautiful..that was much needed. I don't mean to talk negative it's just alot of ppl comment on how big i've gotten everywhere and i know it's true so gets to me. I never had cellulite and now i do and idk if I can get rid of it..! eeks.

As far as the whole csection thing goes. I've decided it was the best thing to do. B/c my vaginal birth was filled with postpartum hemmorage, requiring a blood transfusion, and my blood clots in my veins as well. PLUS tbh the recovery for vaginal birth was WAY worse then a csection in my mind. My gosh my epiostomy incision STILL hurts to this day! ouch! And so far all doctors agree Csection is the best way to go. 

The thing is if i start contracting and they get closer and stronger but no more dialation idk if they'll just send me home, or go ahead with the section...?


----------



## Jai_Jai

:rofl: what are Men like - i am pleased u got ur 5 min dig in there :rofl: well done :D

Oh yeh and dont you have that lydons factor 5 thingy too? so I guess it is better for u to have a c-section!!! eeeeeeeek dont tell me that ur epiostomy still hurts I know I will need one!! maybe they will stitch me up a bt tght :D I think they will do the c-section if start contracting again they wont just send u home or stop it if u have an agreed c-section they cant keep pumping u full of drugs!!!!

I hear u on the cellulite i never had it either and it is ALL OVER MY LEGS :rofl: it will go it is just excess fat and water retention that causes it :D dont worry u and I will work ouot/diet together and monitor our progress online together yeh? :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Yes, I do have a clotting disorder, so generally a csectin isn't great b/c the risk of clots is higher....BUT since I had 5 clots after I gave birth Vaginally, we dont really want to go that route again. Plus my heart condition, surgery is easier to monitor it and I don't have to worry about me working too hard.

And OMG my scar from getting cut hurts with certain sex positions and I agree your so tiny you probably will need one. But i think it sucks to get cut, alot of women say to tear...b/c the scar heals better?!?!

You have cellulite all over your thighs too? THANK GOD>.i thought i was the only one! I never got it with Owen or Gavin, but now its ALL over my thighs and butt I look about 50 years old with these thighs and ass. It's nasty, but if you say it will go away I can deal with that!:)

And that sounds fun.....to work out and make sure we stick together and get to where we want to be!:) how many lbs have you gained? I've put on 37! Thats alot. They say 20 to 35 you should put on.


----------



## Jai_Jai

ooooooh I see - yeh with all ur probs c-sec would be the best way!!

With cutting and tearing idk cos it says tearing is harder to stitch and takes longer to heal but i think that a natural tear would be better than a cut as it would only tear as much as is needed etc rather forcing layers of skin splitting etc......

:rofl: yeh i soooo have that old lady look :sick: i hate it!! i was sitting down with a skirt on when it was really hot and pulled the skirt up a bit and OMG :sick: I was gutted :cry: but it will go!!!

I have put on 28lbs so far..............so yeh would be good to lose it together is more motivating :D we can have weekly weigh in's and stuff :wohoo:


----------



## LadyBee

Ohh, I'll have to join your post pregnancy weight loss, I have gained a lot of weight during your pregnancies :rofl: I tell my friend that all the time, that I am still trying to lose the weight I gained during her pregnancy. :rofl:
You're both gorgeous ladies and you're also young-that will help the process :D :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabrielle said:


> The thing is if i start contracting and they get closer and stronger but no more dialation idk if they'll just send me home, or go ahead with the section...?

They wont send you home Gabby they will do the section, happened to me this time, if they know you want a section there is no way they will leave you like that. Don't worry hun. I was contracting for almost a week but not in any real pain till the last day, my contractions were getting stronger and closer together but I wasn't dialating at all, they finally decided to put me out of my misery, thank god! They worry about a rupture from your previous incision so they will want to monitor you anyways, they'll take Jack if it comes to that hun :hugs:

Been fighting with DH all night am not doing very well and feeling sorry for myself, I don't think I'll get my :cake: tomorrow :cry: Tim was going to make it tonight when he got home but since we've been fighting he hasn't done anything and its late now so I'm going to bed. Pray that Kaiya is better than she was last night, I was up from 2am-5am with a screaming baby, then Brayden woke up at 6 :( Good night girls.

Oh and I want in on the weight loss band wagon, I gained 50lbs and I've only lost 20 of it so far, I get the green light to start working out again next week...been eating better lately too so I will need to put up a weight loss ticker soon. We'll do it together, and Jenna and Gabby...girls I am the queen of celulite, I'd scare you 2 to death! :rofl:


----------



## Nlytin

I want to join that weight loss too........once I drop this litte guy.

Rhonda, I llovethe honeydo list. Does it work better when it's called honeydo?

Gabs, I hope they don't make you suffer with contractions but it seems like if things jump off next week Jack may make his appearance. But FX for Jack to stay put longer. We haven't come up with a name yet but it wil begin with a Z.

MT, I breastfed for 9 months and will probably do the same for him. I do know what you mean about opinions. When I was pregnant with Zoe and the 
BF topic came up people were so judgmental if you weren't going to breastfeed. I think they those people have too much time on their hands to get so upset about what others are going to do with their babies.

I have been kind of off with the belly pics but here they are.
 



Attached Files:







29 weeks 1.jpg
File size: 89.9 KB
Views: 1









29 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 86.1 KB
Views: 1









29 weeks 3.jpg
File size: 85.5 KB
Views: 1









29 weeks 4.jpg
File size: 88.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jai_Jai

:yipee: come on ladies!!!! we all wanted Jellie Bellies and now we can get rid of them together :hugs: excellent :D

Lea I love love love LOVE your bump - i wanna rub it :wohoo: its soooo beautiful :hugs: Thank you xx


----------



## Gabrielle

jenna it's 5am..and I've been up ALL night.:(


----------



## Jai_Jai

:( :hugs: why????


----------



## Jai_Jai

:yipee: Happy Birthday Rhonda :yipee:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

aww thank you Jenna :hugs: Tim bought me some big beautiful sunflowers which I woke up to on the kitchen table at 2 this morning when I got up to feed Kaiya, and he was baking my cake when I got up at 6:30...guess we are ok now, I said I was sorry even though I don't think I was the one in the wrong :rofl: My mom is on her way down, she took the day off and is taking me out to lunch, I'm so happy I don't have to be all alone today now. Oh and my b-day present from Kaiya this morning...her very first smile :D I didn't get it on camera but here are a few new ones for you guys.

Lea thanks for sharing your beautiful belly with us hun, can't wait to meet your little guy! Here's a Z name that I've always liked for a boy, Zeik.
 



Attached Files:







DSC04569.jpg
File size: 83.6 KB
Views: 3









DSC04394.jpg
File size: 90.9 KB
Views: 4









DSC04391.jpg
File size: 90.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 1stbaby

HAPPY BDAY R!!!! 
your daughter is gorgeous! 
I love the bump lea!
Have a wonderfuly day girls!


----------



## Jai_Jai

she is beautiful and gets lovelier by the day :D i love all her little outfits


----------



## LadyBee

Lea! You're looking wonderful sweetie! Thank you for posting your pics!!! :dance: 

Rhonda! Kaiya is so precious...I can not wait to meet the other jelly babies! Kaiya looks very content and have I mentioned how adorable her nose is?!?

I think I'm ovulating. :hissy: I haven't been temping because I've had a low grade fever for a week. I have some EWCM this morning and I haven't gotten laid since last time! :hissy: I just think this month is a bust. :cry: I think next month is a bust too, its a right ovary month and that one never works right for me. :( I still have this cough and I'm not feeling very attractive! But, I need to figure out what the problem is before I'll get a sticky M&M anyway...I hope to do that next month.

Oh well. I hope everyone has a good day. Gabs? What's wrong??


----------



## Nlytin

Happy Birthday Rhonda!

She is adorable! What a great birthday present!


----------



## LadyBee

:dance: I GOT LAID! :rofl: Yay! I managed to feel attractive and to not cough long enough to DTD! :D I'm sure everyone is so happy too! haha!


----------



## Gabrielle

ijmlopjpo


----------



## Gabrielle

Okay sorry about the last post. I had a long post about my appt and everything an a few bits about me and hubby and he came and deleted it all and did that. B/c he's immature. Sorry girls. Now i must type it all over again.......GRR


----------



## Gabrielle

Okay so yesterday I met my new doctor. Before I went to see him I drank the glucose drink that I had been refusing b/c I hate doing it and never had it with Owen and Gavin so didnt think there was a point. So I felt like crap after it yuck! Then i went and had my bloods drawn for glucose and anemia.

I arrived at the doctors and the nurse was SUPER nice!:) She took my bp, weight and went over some ?'s. I noticed I had gained 4lbs!!!, since last thursday! I was freaking out. She did my bp which was fine and she said that i only had a trace of protien in my urine and some sugar. She asked if i was swelling? I said no.......so we don't know why i gained so much so fast....Specially b/c i havent been eating due to stomach and gas pains and going to the b/r all the time.

Anyways doctor came in and we started discussing previous pregnancies. he asked if i had any questions. My ONE question was " since i take a high riks med, what are YOUR plans to monitor me."

He goes" well Toprol isn't really risky to take during pregnancy. It's just a beta blocker and theres no really harm to baby. He said some beta blockers have risks of IUGR and placenta deterioation but not Toprol. So just b/c you take toprol wouldnt make me monitor you closely. BUT since you have a history of preterm labor in the past and now, and the fact that you lost all your fluid and we're not sure why i would like to monitor you closely. He went on to say that he would do ultrasounds once a week untill i deliever.

Okay....so he's WRONG.......this drug is a class D(not safe) and i've had 3 high risk ob/gns say what needs to be done to make sure baby isn't in distress, making sure he is gaining weight , etc. you can look it up on Safefetus.com and it shows your right there ..that toprol causes risk for IUGR.....but he says no. What an idot! But of course Mrs. Passive over here just kept her mouth shut....:(

I was upset about that but he is going to monitor me and well as long as my baby is safe and i can be reassured I will be fine.

Then we went on to talk about when he would do my csection. He said at 39weeks, but i might have to go earlier with all the stuff in the past and now. He said they don't try and stop labor at 34weeks or further. So i said what if i come in with contractions. he said well i can't really send a pregnant women home contracting with a csection scarr b/c if something happened obviously i should be in the hospital.....so what does that mean, i'm not sure. Assuming he'd do the csection.

He wants me to continue my medications untill 36weeks b/c they seem to be working and if i stop now i might have baby. But if i go in they won't give me anything more.

He then did an exam and said i'm about 3cm and almost all the way thinned but couldnt feel bubs pushing on my cervix......So that made me think bubs has turned again. lol which is okay with me.

Overall him and his nurse we're super nice and i think things will be okay there. I have an u/s tomorrow at 10am and i will see him next week.

So then i'm driving home and i get a call from his office. It's one of the physican assistants. She said my labs came back. She said my hemoglobin was only 8.4 so i'm very anemic and need to take 2 iron tablets a day! grrrr i hate those. 
The she goes on to say that my glucose test was elavated too. She said it was So high ...190, that they wont even do the 3hour glucose test, and in fact they are diagnosing me with gestational diabetes.....:( I have to call a doctor today at 10am to get an appt to learn about my diet and get set up for doing home blood sugar tests. I'm SOOOO upset.....i never thought i had this and i didn't want it!!!!:( 

NO wonder why jack is big....i'm dying to know his size tomorrow!

Well thats it for baby wise...great day eh!

So i come home to hubby and I tell him whats going on etc, and all he could say is " you whine all the time and always stressed out." he didnt even seem concerned for me or bubs...:( 

He then left to play golf with his friends( i didn't care) , but came home watched some baseball, and then left to watch the game at a friends. !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

My god, he doesnt have a heart. Honestly i got no comfort from him and i was so upset and had to take care of boys myself.! 

We he got home he told me he cares about our boys but hasnt cared about me for awhile now. I then went up to bed and cried. HE came up and hugged me and said he didn't mean that.....whatever i just dropped it.

So we're okay but i'm just sick of him showing no concern for his unborn child and his wife. I also went to plug in his cell phone when he was sleeping. And guess what...it was turned off. so i turned it on, and well there was a locked code on it so i couldnt get do anything with it.....WTF, why is your phone locked.............

Hmmmmmm, idk but that freaks me out, specially when he said he doesn't care about me.

Okay all done!


Rhonda~ I said Happy birthday last night it my post.:) Btw, so glad you and hubby are doing better, and how cute he was making your cake at 6am!:) what a keeper.;) And kiaya is adorable i just want to squeeze her!

Mel~YAY for getting laid AGAIN!hehe...i hope you enjoyed it!:)


----------



## LadyBee

I wondered about that post yesterday, I thought maybe one of the boys did it...

Gabs, I feel like he's just trying to jerk you around. I feel confused for you...his actions aren't making sense. 

As for the Dr. situation. I'm glad you like them. I hope that the medication stuff gets cleared up. I honestly can't say I understand fully what's going on...but hopefully the GD isn't really the case?!


----------



## Gabrielle

Meli Tia said:


> I wondered about that post yesterday, I thought maybe one of the boys did it...
> 
> Gabs, I feel like he's just trying to jerk you around. I feel confused for you...his actions aren't making sense.
> 
> As for the Dr. situation. I'm glad you like them. I hope that the medication stuff gets cleared up. I honestly can't say I understand fully what's going on...but hopefully the GD isn't really the case?!


Thanks hun.:) yeah i know his actions have gottne me confused. Okay i really dont think he's cheating on me or anything..but when he acts like that saying one thing and then another and the whole phone thing..it gets me thinking. But so far today he's been a sweetheart and i checked out minutes and he didnt talk to anyone. So i'm sure its just me being paranoid.

And you got me confused lol.....what do you mean the GD isnt really the case? What don't you understand so i can explain.......hehe


----------



## LadyBee

I mean, hopefully they're wrong with the gestational diabetes...I hope you don't have to adjust too much??


----------



## Gabrielle

Well according to the PA i talked to, she said mine is pretty severe and that I might need to do insulin b/c i'm not allowed to exercise. She said that I will probably be checking my sugars about 6 times and day and changing my diet. (even though i don't take much sugar in.......) They said usually when they do the glucose screening if it's 135 they will just tell you to take it easy. But if it's 17 to 180 then they will go ahead with a 3 hour tolerance test. But in my case since it was so high at 190 that I do have gestational diabetes and there's no need to do the 3 hour. 

Does that make alittle more sense.

How are you today? anymore luvv making......hehe;)


----------



## LadyBee

Aww...well that's no good. My good friend Jen has been a diabetic since she was 7 and went through 3 pregnancies. I know it's not the same, but I do know that insulin isn't the worst thing in the world. You'll be ok honey! :hugs:

Just the once yesterday :D He's a happy guy, and I'm a happy girl......:rofl: Maybe I made it before/during Ov and it will work this time. I just need a sticky...please!


----------



## Gabrielle

Yes you do! I started tearing up when i saw your status on here...............Truly a mother at heart. 

That is so true and I pray that you get to hold a baby of your own, SOON! No more waiting! You've waited long enough!!!

And yeah i give insulin at work all the time and I know diabetes from working with lots of patients but when it comes to yourself it's kinda scary ya know. lol. And i just dont want to deal with all of that but thats life right. hehe. I can't wait to see Jack at my u/s tomorrow!!!!:) Then friday i meet with the doctor about my diabetes stuff.


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: u had :sex: 

sooooooo sorry Gabs he is being a penis!!!! what is his prob?? i would love to see him :grr: :ninja: :gun:

Glad ur dr is ok and hope things improve more :D


----------



## Gabrielle

thanks jenna...haha a penis...thats too funny!:)


----------



## Jai_Jai

:D


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabrielle said:


> So i said what if i come in with contractions. he said well i can't really send a pregnant women home contracting with a csection scarr b/c if something happened obviously i should be in the hospital.....so what does that mean, i'm not sure. Assuming he'd do the csection.

WTF?!! They totally sent me home while I was still contracting, and I continued to for 4 more days after that! Then when I came down with the uterus infection they said it was because I had been in labor for so long before having the baby :growlmad: I hope this doesn't happen to you hun! And as far as Brian goes...I better not run into the boy, he has no right to mess with your head like that! I hope your ok sweetie!! I am always here for you :hugs:

So I have finally stopped bleeding :happydance: I wanted to have :sex: this morning but it hasn't been 6 weeks yet and I have a doctors appt tomorrow with a pap and they are putting in my IUD so I knew I shouldn't do anything yet...my time will come too MT :D Getting a little nervous about the IUD though, any of you girls have one before? I've just always been on the pill...I've heard it hurts like hell if you've never had a vaginal birth but I did dialate to like 3-4cm with Brayden so hoping that will be enough and I wont feel a thing! FX!!!

Glad your new doc sounds like he is on top of things Gabby, hoping for good news with your scan tomorrow, what time is it at? Sorry you have GD too..I feel so bad for you hun - you really can't catch a break this time can you? I'd be there to hold your hand if I could!! :flower:


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks Rhonda.:) Yea my doctor said he wouldnt want my incision to tear or anything so even if in early labor he wouldnt want me at home....but that doesnt mean if he's not there that the other doctors would feel the same way.!?!?! My ultrasound is at 10am! I think he's breech again though...which is okay but werid that he turned. Thanks for saying you'd be here for me! I know GD isn't the end of the world but i HATE pricking my finger with the lancets, it hurts like hell! and tbh i LOVE LOVE sweets so not having ANY is going to be soooooooo hard. This is going to be quite strange having a baby that isnt small.....lol

I had an IUD after I had owen. And tbh i HATED it. I bled for months so bad and they said it would stop, but it never did. And hubby could feel the IUD up there.......lol. He said it was poking his wee wee all the time. I couldnt feel it but I ended up getting it removed b/c of the bleeding. But I'm not allowed anything else so i might have no choice but to go with that. 

It doesnt hurt going in or anything, and hopefully you wont bleed forever, but i do belive you do for a few weeks.?! So is the plan to have sex tomorrow night!?!?! I bet hubby is DYING for it haha. How was your birthday sweetie?


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls,

Happy Birthday Rhonda, sorry my wishes are late but if you girls take a look at my journal you will find out what I have been going through the past few days.
Oh and R, those pictures or Keiya or too precious.

Gabby, I am so sorry that your DH is being such a pain in the arse or as Jenna would say a "penis" :rofl:
I hope he sorts his sh** out fast. I think when it comes to doctors and hospitals sometimes you just need to get bossy. If you start contracting and you want your C-section, don't take no for an answer.
Good luck for getting past 34 weeks.

Jenna, I am so sorry you aren't well. What is this condition you have? Do you know how long you will have it for? Do you have any guesses as to what you are having? I know you want to keep it a suprise.

Us girls certainly now how to keep this thread interesting.

In summary I am on strict bed rest until Monday. My DH has managed to set up his playstation so I can get on the internet so I can keep myself a bit occupied and he is working from home so he can bring me what ever I need from the rest of the house. I feel quite useless but he is such a star.

Lea and Liyana, what beautiful baby bumps. You both have such beautiful skin colouring. I am feeling so pasty and white. I have had enough of winter and technically there are 44 more days until Spring.

I know neither or you have started your baby's rooms yet but do you have any ideas yet what you would like to do? 

At my scan on Tuesday my gynae said that based on the angle I am havin a girl. This is said with 70% certainty but I am quite sure it won't change because I have felt like I am having a girl right from the start and this pregnancy has been very different from last time around. 
DH and I are quite boring and so for a daughter we like Jessica and for a son we like Luke.

Mel, I love the new siggie. I am only 12 weeks pregnant so if this is your month we will still be quite close together. FX you caught that eggie. 

Ashely, lovely to hear from you. Hope all is well and congrats on being an auntie.

Sara, how are you doing? Haven't heard from you in a while.

Caroline, I hope you are getting the help you need and your BFP is around the corner. Have you put your DH on Zinc and Selenium?

Sorry if I have left anyone out.

Big hugs,
Debs


----------



## Jai_Jai

Thanks Debs.....my condition is SPD (symphasis pubis disorder) it is where the body releases relaxin in preg to soften ur pelvis in preparation for the birth of baby well in SPD the body releases too much of this hormone making my pubic bone and pelvis separate too much....it rubs, grinds and is out of symmetry i have a support but it gets worse if i do anything whatsoever......it has been ok last couple days as i have barely moved from the sofa :rofl: but today i have done lots of hoovering and i can hardly walk again :(

So sorry u seem to be having probs; i will go check out ur journal now - congrats on the :pink: bump i thought girl for u too and i love the name Jessica :dance: and Luke actually both very nice names!!!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Debs....why are you on bedrest till monday?? i'm lost .

WOW a girl...congrats!!!!:) Jessica is a very nice name. And I LOVE the name luke! It was on my top 3. :) How exciting that your probably having a girl, does it seem more real now. how are you feeling? Glad everything is going well:)

it's 4am and i can't sleep again. So i took my blood sugar for the first time and it wasnt high it was only 60...which is so low it's considered hypoglycemic! So i can tell that my pancreas isn't doing its job right.grr Have scan at 10am and I cant wait..:)


----------



## DebsHopeful

I am sure you aren't supposed to be doing house work with that condition.....naughty naughty Jenna!
Make sure you take it easy from now on.

Lets hope that on the upside perhaps your waterbirth will be less painfull if your muscles and bones are so relaxed :) I have to have a C-Section because I was induced twice last time around and didn't go into labour which suites me fine. I am not sure if I would be able to make the decision to cut or to tear all though they do say recovery is quicker natrual - ouch!

Gosh we all go through so much effort to get pregnant but don't think about how we are going to get the little ones out!!! It won't be long before we have four more Jelly Tots joining Keiya.....so exciting.


----------



## LadyBee

Thank you Debs.....that was very nice for you to say!!! :hugs2: I sure hope we can have our bumps together!!!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Gabby, aren't I right in saying that you drank a glucose drink just prior to doing your test.
Did you tell your doctor? I am sure it was that drink that affected your glucose test and that you don't really have hypogylcemia. 

Insulin can be very dangerous if you don't need it. When I stufied nursing for a very short spell back in 1997 we were tought that you can put someone into a coma if you give them inslin and itn't required but I am sure with your training you already know that. I would definitely ask them to do a confirmation test before injecting yourself with anything, if you do need it then great and it will work wonders but it isn't wise if you don't. You have had such a rough time we need you to catch a good break. :hugs:

PS: I am writing from the bedroom on a keyboard attached to hubbys Playstation 3 so there isn't a copy and paste function so I can't copy my entry from my journal here and it is such a long story but in short I started bleeding on Sunday and was in hospital for two nights and then allowed home so long as I don't get out of bed for anything other than going to the loo. Baby is fine though. I have another scan on Monday to check that there won't be any more bleeding because I passed quite a bit of blood on Tuesday. Scary stuff. The link to my journal is in my signature.


----------



## Gabrielle

hey girls havent ready any today's posts but thought i'd update from my scan today.

So they checked baby all over. He did pretty well. Scored a 6 out of 8 for his Biophysical profile which isn't too bad. But he failed on it b/c of decreased movement. They need to see about 3 to 4 big movements and he only did two. And we waited and poked and prodded but he wouldnt! (the u/s tech said it was"okay" and i could leave but doctor would call with results.) Anyways. He's completely head down, she put the probe right about my vagina to find his head.lol she said it's SUPER low...right on top of cervix! She did all of the measurments and the biggest measurement was of his belly. It was measuring a belly of 37 plus gestation..and I'm only 33wk3days...so idk exactly what that means. She was very vague b/c shes not allowed to say much but he seemed okay in there to me.:) And.........his estimated weight is..............6lbs!!!!!!!!!!! HOLY COW....that's the biggest baby i've ever had and i'm only 33 weeks! I know its from the GD but my gosh. I wonder when they will induce if i dont go early....So all in all it seems like Jack's doing well.

And I went to pick up my diabetes supplies and with insurance covering over 300 dollars..i still had to pay 120bucks! Totally sucks...specially b/c i could have Jack anytime now. 

Well thats my update for now, i am waiting for the doctor to call and talk about the u/s with me and hopefully make a plan of attack!


----------



## Gabrielle

Debs..sorry for the bleeding, i'm praying for you and LO!!!! I'll go read your journal shortly.

And yes thats the whole purpose of the glucose test. I had to drink the sugar drink and then see how well my pancreas does by getting it's on insulin out to deplete the sugar...and after an hour of nothing to eat or drink..my blood sugar was 190! That's TERRIBLE and extremly high. So i was diagnosed with GD. And since i have diabetes now my body is going to toss back and forth from hypo and hyperglycemia....:( I find out tomorrow the whole plan and if i need insulin. And yes i know it can be scary but if you montior what you eat and your sugars and take it easy on how much insulin at a time, I should do well. Thank goodness I know alot about it.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Debs hun I'm sorry you had such a scare, I'll check out your journal in a minute.

Gabby glad all is well with Jack, thats great news, and 6lbs?! WOW what a nice healthy boy he will be, so if he weighs so much he shouldn't have to spend much time in the NICU if he comes before 36 weeks right? Sorry I don't know too much about preemies. 

Well I just got back from my doctors appt, if you want to read all about the rediculous feascal I went through check my journal but to keep it short and sweet the IUD is in and I do not plan on having sex tonight...I'm very crampy and spotting and just feel icky...def not sexy :rofl: 

Took a little video of Brayden giving kisses the other night and I'd like to share it with my jellies if you want to see it, Kaiya's hanging out with us too :D

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwbeQOkk40I


----------



## Gabrielle

Rhonda~ HOW ADORABLE!! I'm in tears...lol. You and your children are so beautiful.:) he's such a little sweetheart, it makes me think of how Owen will be with Jack. Gavin...erm not so much. lol maybe a hug and kiss and then a pinch. hehe. But honestly I bet you just love spending each day with them!:) 

And again........i LOVE your accent..it's too cute! hehe

Glad the IUD is in, and oh i totally forgot your right Cramps are insane from that thing..sorry...big hugs!

Going to read your journal.

yes I'm assuming Jack will do VERY well if he comes soon. considering he's nice and big and has had steriods twice. The only thing is he might have low blood sugar b/c my the GD but hopefully he'll do wonderful! I can't wait to meet him.......then part of me is terrified to have 3!
........Mel could you drive up to Wisconsin and be a second mommy to my kids when Jack comes...hahaha. lol


----------



## LadyBee

Omg....Debs...I didn't even realize what was going on. Is there a chance it's breakthrough bleed from when AF is due? 
I'm sorry, I'm in a hotel and I am trying to speed through the posts...:hug: to everyone! R, thanks so much for posting that, it was precious!
G, I'll be your baby momma! :D :rofl:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls,

Glad everyone is well.

Looks like you are having one big healthy boy Gabby. I am so silly about the glucose drink I am blaming it all on preggie brain. Gosh it is a good thing they test for it and that it will be easy for you to monitor although I agree with you on those needles.

R, that movie clip was amazing. What a loving little boy you have got there and Kaiya yawning is to cute for words. You would not guess by looking how gorgeous you are that you have just had a baby. I certainly don't think you need to join any weight loss group.

Mel, have you got any nice plans for the weekend? Any more visitors coming to stay with you? Less then two weeks till testing time :yipee: 
My bleeding wasn't breakthrough, my gynae thinks it may have been caused by the awesome :sex: DH and I had Sunday morning :blush: , hence we aren't allowed any nooky for the next month!


----------



## Jai_Jai

rhonda that was amazingly cute :hugs:

hey ladies 

I am not gonna be on here today so jst thought i would pop in;

I fell down the stairs last night i was drenched with a gush of water from down there and DF rung for an ambulance - they rushed me in; was having a few contrations but nothing too bad or regular; movement of bubs was ok and so was hb and i wa snot leaking any fluid - they think the bash and the shock as i was coming down the stairs made me pee myself. my SPD is unbearable today cos of the fall and i cant move i am so tired and idnt get home til gone midnight......i am just gonna relax today think all is ok jst have a few aches and twinges i jst have to rest now...........but i am ok - was jst so scared last night never been so scared was shaking - i really thought s/he was gonna have to come last night 

aanyway love u all and spk soon have a good day


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

OMG Jenna...What a scare....I am so glad you are alright :hugs: and JT too!! It gets pretty intense at the end, I feel so bad hun and sorry you are in so much pain today :( I wish I were there with you right now!!!! Rest today and take it easy, make Jos get you what you need and take care of you...Dr. Rhonda's orders! :D I love you babe :kiss:

Thanks for the kind words girls...esp you Debs...but omg yes I need to loose 30lbs at least, I made sure Tim didnt get the lower half of me on camera :rolf: and you can clearly see me baby belly in there :blush: not pleased about that but I figured it would be ok to show those I am closest too :D Gabby, Owen is a bit older than Brayden if I remember correctly? He'll do great with Jack!!!

Just this week Brayden has been showing some new signs of being ready to use the potty...he does every now and then but not regularly, I think next week I'll kick it up a notch, ever since Kaiya was born he's been going in reverse and not even wanting to sit on it, he's finally starting to come back around :happydance:

MT you can come stay with me anytime and be my nanny too :D


----------



## msTwiggy

Gabby! OH dear so sorry that you have GD, that sucks. Thank goodness youre one well informed mommy! :thumbup:

Rhonda, your little family is just SO adorable!! I cant wait to have my own little ones to shower ME with little butterfly kisses!! Hehhehe owh! And please forgive me for this but HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!! 

Debs, hope youre feeling better now and bleeding has stopped :hugs:I was put on two week bed rest too earlier in the pregnancy (not sure if any of you remember) due to some bleeding. It was scarier when no one knew what caused it, at least you had some nookie fun! Lol! 

Jenna!! OMG!! I read the first few lines and I was so worried!!! Recited prayers of thanks to the Big Guy as soon as I read that you and JT are ok. Big hugs to you hun!! You rest well ok!!

MT & Sara, how are you both getting on? Mel, everyones gonna start booking your time as step-in-mum now, teeheehee

Lea, youre looking for boy names with Z? UUhh!! I love name picking can I suggest one please?!?! How about *Zayn*? :D (you know, like Billy Zane except with a more fancy spelling!) I just love the name, hehehe.. 

Story so far for me.. well my best friends are throwing me a baby shower tomorrow and I am looking forward to that :D I hardly even know who will be coming as they planned the whole thing and told me that all I have to do is just be there. Theyre such sweethearts! Will update with some pictures tomorrow :happydance:

Oh, and I think someone asked about whether I have started on a nursery? Well, no nursery for me. Staying with parents and in-laws (on monthly rotation basis) so baby will be bunking in our room, hehehe.. So its just some furniture rearrangement for me instead of getting the fun of decorating a whole nursery! Boohoo :( its ok though, I get my kicks out of reading and seeing pictures of you Jelly Moms nurseries instead :D


----------



## DebsHopeful

Oh my gosh Jenna! I am so glad you are both okay. I can't believe your hospital allowed you to go home and didn't want to keep you in for observation. 
When is your follow up appointment? I hope you will do as R says and rest up and take it easy and no going up and down those stairs.

Liyana I look forward to seeing your baby shower, how exciting. 
One of my friends texted me yesterday to say that she has already gone and bought me something for a baby girl so I hope the sex doesn't change at the 16 week scan!

No news here, just two more sleeps until my next scan. I still don't look pregnant but I suppose that will happen more over the next couple weeks or so I can only hope. I am not able to upload pictures using the Playstation so will have to wait until I am allowed to sit back at the PC.

Hope you are all having an awesome weekend.


----------



## Nlytin

Jenna, I was so scared when I first read that post. I'm glad your home and Jelly Tot is ok. I hope you will feel better after resting all day and from then on take it easy. It can all wait.

Gabs, glad your doctor's appt went well except for the GD. Especially glad to hear about Jack's size. It sounds like an early delivery for him might not be too bad.

Rhonda, the kids are adorable. I just want to eat Brayden up. He is so cute! He's been a great big brother from the beginning. 

MT, get your groove on girl!!!!

Debs, sorry you have to be on bedrest but very happy the baby is doing well. Hopefully your dr will give you the green light to resume moving around at your next appt. Yeah for team PINK!!!

Liyana, Zayn (not spelled that way, but I like it) was actually on my list of names. So we will see. Have fun at your shower tomorrow!


----------



## LadyBee

I would gladly step in as MommyNanny! It's one of my favorite jobs EVERRRR!
Quick update...nothing new. I either didn't OV, or I already did...I thought I did but being sickly hasn't helped. :hissy: I still have this monster cough! :hissy: I HATE IT! 
*^$%
I've checked up on a couple journals but I have to go now...I'll be back when I can! :hug: to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hope you start to feel better soon Mel, an ongoing cough can really get one down and I am sure it is affecting your sleep :hugs:


----------



## DebsHopeful

I suppose it is my turn to share my bump. 
The bump isn't big but the weight gain is!
 



Attached Files:







4w5d vs 12w5d profile comparison.JPG
File size: 55.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Gabrielle

Girls ....update on me. So i'm contracting every 9mins. I called the hospital and talked to on call doctor.

She said they WONT stop labor and to hang out at home untill they get stronger, if they do. But she said they will not do a c section unless i have TONS of cervical change.

Well i've never gotten past 3cm without pitocin......so what if i dont dialate? do i just sit and contract and be in labor...?!?! I'm so upset i hurt feel sick and only 34 weeks and this doctor was a b*tch.

Plus my new ob said he doesnt want me contracting at home incase something would happen....


----------



## Gabrielle

Nice belly Debs....miss skinny/.;)

Here are mine at 34weeks.
 



Attached Files:







DSCN1682.JPG
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 6









DSCN1681.JPG
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Debs I definitely see a little baby bump forming!! :dance: Your so skinny!! I'd gladly trade bodies with you right now hun!!!

Gabby you look great! Its about time we get a new bump pic from you...since this might be your last one! I can't believe the on call doc told you that!! Did you tell them that you've had a previous c-section? And that bit about not doing a section unless you've had a lot of cervical change is BS!! I was having lots of contractions and no cervical change and they took Kaiya becaue of it, I would go to the ER and explain what was happening, hopefully you'll get a nicer doc, just tell them that your doctor wanted you to be monitored. I hope everything goes ok for you hun, definitely get that second opinion!!! Good luck hun I'll be thinking about you!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

Debs, you look fantastic! Thank you so much for posting your first JB Belly!!!!!!! :D

Gab...please update when you can...I'm all worried now. You are effing adorable you skunk!!!!!!!!! :D So cute! I think that's crap btw...hopefully they stopped and you're sitting with your feet up luv.....................


----------



## LadyBee

Our second Jelly Baby has arrived!
Jack is here!

:hug: Gab, I hope you are ok sweetheart!

I was searching the forums and saw the thread in third tri!


:cry::cry:Congratulations Gabs :hugs2::hugs2:


----------



## msTwiggy

OMG!! OMG!! JACK IS HERE!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYY!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

:happydance:OH THIS IS SUCH A HAPPY DAY!! :happydance:

that's two jelly babies already!! wheeeeeeeee!!!

i hope mommy Gabby is doing okay!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Oh my word!

https://img108.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2009/07/20/eb35e7dc7cacb2c0848022dd51034dc0.gif

Hope you and Jack are both happy and well. We are all thinking of you and sending you our best wishes and big hugs.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I said this in your other thread but HUGE CONGRATS Gabby!!! And Welcome to the world baby Jack, Happy Birthday! :D I can't wait to see pics! Hope your doing well Gabby and so glad your done with the pregnancy...no more GD or bedrest for you hun :wohoo:


----------



## srm0421

Congrats Gabby, I will be jumping over to your other thread to read what you have of your story so far. 

Sorry I have been AWOL I have been here I promise but when i kept checking our thread it was always empty so I don't come for awhile and have a million pages to catch up on. 

Debs- Love your belly, you are starting to get one.

Jenna- I totally freaked when I read about you falling, i posted in your PG journal.

R-I actually have talked to you in your PG journal too so I already told you that I love love love that video.

I love all the new bump pictures and Gabby I am glad you posted a last one even though I don't know if you knew it was a last one when you took it. As for me I am waiting for the drs to let me know if my blood work is in today like it should have been but they screwed up and the lab never picked it up last Monday so it was ruined and I had to give 5 more vials on Wed. If it is back from the lab I will go in today for confirmation on if I have PCOS or not so we will see. I am so excited to read about Jack and see his pictures, I already know he will be so darn cute already though, look at his Mamma. I will let you all know what i find out.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Good luck Sarah I hope you get your results today and your doctor can finally help you to get that much deserved BFP.


----------



## Jai_Jai

OMG Gabs....eeeeeeeeek I hope your ok - congrats - gonna go read ur thread now.... :hugs:

Sara - good luck

Debs - hope ur feeling better!?!

will cacth up more later feel like poooo


----------



## Nlytin

Yeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Gabby and Jack!!! I hope you two are doing well. I can't wait to see pictures of your cute little guy. Can't wait to read your birth story!

Debs, what a cute little belly! I hope the doc gave you good news today!

Jai, I'm sorry you still feel like pooooo!

Sara, I can't believe they screwed up your bloodwork. I hope you can get the results soon and at least know what your up against.

Wow our 2nd jelly belly baby! Gabs was right when she said she would most likely go before Jenna! 2 down and 5 to go! I love that our "to go" number keeps getting bigger.


----------



## srm0421

Well i get the results in about an hour, i guess they came in over the weekend :yipee: so I will post when I get back home. Thanks for all your well wishes.


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls! I'm at the hospital and we only have a computer but my cousin brought her laptop for me for awhile. Thank you all sooooo much for the congrats!!!!! I'm in tears it was so nice to read all the lovely comments

I dont have much time but just letting you know i'm feeling pretty good. Up moving around and all. Just dealing with low blood pressure so thats about it.

I went in b/c of contractions and the NEW on call doc came and checked me and tested to see if i was leaking fluid..b/c i said i thought i had been for about a week. Sure enough my waters had ruptured and we dont know when. I was leaking slowly! Also Jack was having decerlations on the monitor so they said lets go and do the section.

I didnt even bring my bag b/c i thought for sure i'd go home! Well I had baby Jack...he came out 6lbs 60z!!!!! He was 33weeks and 6days old. He came out blue but then started to cry!:) 

He is doing pretty good, stable for now. he's on cpap with 38% oxygen. They won't allow me to hold him yet and so far i've only gotten to touch his leg.:( He is in the NICU. they wont give him any food, not even tube feeding untill his respritory gets better. He's SUPER cute and looks just like his brothers. 

they said he's so big b/c of the diabetes.

I will update soon again and i will try to get the pictures up soon! i promise!!!!

Sorry for all the misspellings not use to a laptop and typing fast.

HUGS TO YOU ALLL......i love yoU!


----------



## LadyBee

We love you too Gabs! Get healed up quick and you'll have Jack kangarooing in no time! 38% is not bad at all!!!! He's going to do great honey, I know it! :hug: Congratulations times ten thousand!! :hug:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

So great to hear from you Gabby!!! :hugs: I'm glad your doing well and already up moving around, your a champ! I too had to deal with the low blood pressure, its not bad and should fix itself in no time. I'm glad Jack is doing well, I wanted to cry when I read that they wouldn't let you hold him...that's so heartbreaking! :( I hope you can soon, and Jack if you are listening, get better soon sweetie so your mommy can hold and feed you. Your strong Gabby and have been through this before you're awesome and we love you so much, hang in there love!


----------



## chocolatecat

Congratulations Gabby!!! Jack is adorable - I saw the pics on FB! Hope by the time you read this you've had your cuddle! Hugs to you and your new bigger family! Woohooo 2 jelly babies already! I hope your hubby is giving you both lots of love.

Wow, lots going on with the rest of you Jellies. I'm glad you're both ok Debs and Jenna - please take it easy both of you. 

MT - hope you did Ov.
R - the video is the cutest thing I've seen! OH was watching it too - he loved it!
Sara - hope you get your blood works
Liyaan - enjoy your shower
Everyone else - hugs to you all - sorry I can't remember everything it's been ages since I was on here!!

Feeling very down about TTC this month, so been avoiding BnB. AF was evil, which sucked, especially as I was on my hols at the in law's house - but had to come and say congrats to Jack and Gabby. 

Got an NHS appointment for OH's sperm test - 28th of Sept! Grrr - going to try and get a private one done. I can't believe it's that long just for the sperm test. If there is something wrong I think we'll have to go private. Not going to book our holidays until we've had that - in case we need the money. Sigh.

Hugs to you all xxx


----------



## srm0421

Well my results were all normal, and apparently my dr is not a Gyno so now i wait for a referral to the gyno which should take a week. I guess it is just a waiting game for me now, no idea what to do now besides twiddle my thumbs.


cholesterol 181
triglycerides 71
HDL 54
LDL 113
TSH 3rd generation 1.614
Free T3(thyroid) 3.3
Free T4 1.08
White blood ct 5.6
glucose 96
Betta HCG quant <2
FSH 4.6
prolactin 5.4
Progesterone 0.80
Testosterone 64.7
Estrogen total 238
SHBG* 71
*SHBG= Sex Hormone Binding Globulin


----------



## DebsHopeful

Morning girls :hi:

Last day off, haven't seen blood since Thursday so that is a relief. I got to see my little baby yesterday and my FS is still convinced it is a girl based on the angle and from what he saw between her legs but said to hold off buying pink until after I see him at my next appointment in two weeks time.

Gabby, oh my word I echo everything Rhonda said I couldn't put it into better words myself you are sooo awesome.
I can't wait to see the pics of little Jack and hope you get to hold and feed him soon.

R, how is it going with Kaiya? Is she feeding better and letting you get more sleep at night?

Jenna, how are you doing? I hope you are taking it easy. I told my FS how your hospital sent you home and he was furious they would never do that to you here in SA they would pamper you for a minimum of 24 hours that is the law.
All these babies are coming early I hope you make it nearer to the 40 week mark.

Sara, I already put this document in your journal but here it is again. I hope it helps.

Liyana, we anxiously await the pics from your baby shower!

Lea, do you have a date set up yet for your baby shower. 

Caroline sorry the witch was such a b***. I am glad that you are thinking about going private at least hopefully you won't have to wait so long, September does feel very far away just for SA results. Good luck.

MT, you are so lovely to want to look after everyones babies but you are going to have your hand full with one of your own very soon.
I hope you medical insurance stuff gets sorted out so you can get a helping hand speeding it along.

Ashley, I never know when you may pop in but we miss you and wish you all the best.

Thinking of you all, hope I haven't missed anyone out.

Big hugs,
Debs
 



Attached Files:







SMR0421 blood comparison.doc
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## msTwiggy

Hi ladies!!

Quick drop in!! I can't find my camera cable so can't get pics into computer yet!! argh!!

on another note, my cousin (who is 7 mnths preggy) has complained to me that her baby's moving rather slowly nowadays, not as hyper as it used to. Is this normal?
should she call up the doc??


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Good Morning everyone :D Feeling pretty good this morning, Kaiya had a 6 hour stretch of sleep last night :dance: She ate at 8 last night and didn't wake up again to eat until 2am! I was so happy! Let's pray that sticks! She's definitely not as good a baby as Brayden was, he hardly ever cried and was so happy all the time, she does cry quite a bit...thank goodness for the swing! She's getting so big...you should see the fat little cheeks...I just love kissing them :D Well I started my diet and worked out for the first time last night, boy did that drain me of everything I had, I was so tired last night the second my head hit the pillow I was out! 

Oh I forgot to mention...Kaiya's nursery is FINALLY all done!!! :yipee: I haven't taken pics yet, I will soon I promise!!

Liyanna if I were your cousin I would definitley call the doc and get checked out just to be safe!

Debs I'm so glad you're bleeding has stopped hope it stays away, so excited for you to have a little girl too!!

Sara sorry your having such crummy luck with doctors lately, at least your results are normal though, that has to make you feel a little better. Hope you get more answers when you get to see a gyno hun :hugs:

Thanks Caroline, Brayden is always coming up to Kaiya and giving her kisses, I'll have to show him that video when he's older and they 2 of them are always fighting and saying how much they hate one another :rofl: I can't believe they are making you wait until Sept!! Doctors should try to do thing a lot faster for couples trying to have a baby, I think its wrong that they make you wait so long for everything and give you such a run around!

Jenna I hope everything is ok hun, you've been awfully quite lately, I miss you so much hun!!!!!

and MT just giving you some :hugs: :D

anyone heard from Sarah? I'm guessing she's decided not to try for #2 just yet...hope I didn't scare her away with all my horror stories :rofl:

Gabby I posted in FB also but Jack is just beautiful hun, we'll all have to have a big reunion when ALL of us has had our babies...if only we lived closer! Speaking of closer where abouts in CA do you live Sara, I might be going out there next summer as one of my good friends lives over there and is getting married, the wedding I think will be in Santa Cruz, is that somewhat close to you? I'd love to see you while I'm over there!!


----------



## LadyBee

Thanks ladies. Could someone PM me Gabs FB name please, I've gotta see her little guy!

Things are going so well it seems for everyone. I hope Jack is doing fantastic! I can't wait to see Kaiya's room! And Debs, I am so glad you're feeling good hun.

I'm doing alright. I feel like the antibiotics might be working already, I still have 4 days left on the z-pack, well today is one of the days left, I just haven't taken it yet. Anyone know if there's a worse chance of getting pg while on antibiotics? I talked to my doc about that, but I think I just need to kick this sickness, I can't keep missing work like this, and I'm miserable. I just hope if I'm going to get my sticky, that taking all these drugs won't inhibit that.

Jenna, I'm worried now. I hope you're ok.

Caroline hun...I am so sorry. I hope you can get it before September. :hugs2:


----------



## DebsHopeful

MT don't stress about the antibiotics, my FS explained to me that while you are in the TWW there is extremely little blood flow between you and the baby so definitely finish the course.

Don't forget a lot of women are out partying and filling their bodies with all kinds of things and they still get a BFPs.

Hope you feel better soon. Do you have any idea when you might get to see a gynae or fertility specialist?


----------



## LadyBee

Thank you Debs.
Well I got a referral from my GP for a new GYN...but I have to research and see what my insurance allows/covers. I might just bite the bullet and see my regular GYN and talk to her about all this stuff. I know she'll want a CD22 blood draw and that's the first step I'm sure. I just really dislike her and don't like her lackadaisical additude. Maybe I'll call my insurance rep today.....


----------



## 1stbaby

Thanks Debs for the message. I miss you all too! CONGRATS GABBY! That is great that Jack is here! So wonderful and I cant wait to see pics. :) Update from me, well my SIL miscarried. It is sad. I feel bad for her and my brother. They will try again in Oct. I am going to the dr today for my routine pap, i am going to talk to her about the clomid as I am now on Cd 31 and I am sure this cycle will be like the rest. Hopefully she can help me get pg again. I just cant believe that a year ago now I was finding out I was pg, and it has been so hard to get pg again. Seriously, last time it was the first try. I just get so mad thinking about the fact that its been a year. I know others have gone longer, I dont know how they do it.


----------



## DebsHopeful

:hugs: Ashley. I hear you sweetie. It is such a long road back but I believe it is going to happen for you. You may just need a bit of help as you said. Going to the doctor could definitely hurry things along. Stress goes a long way to inhibbiting things as well.
If you are feeling stressed perhaps you can look at taking something herbal like 'Gabba'.


----------



## 1stbaby

My visit with the dr today was so positive and encouraging, lord knows i needed it! My routine check up went great, everything is visibly fine. I am going for fasting blood work tomorrow and DH is going for a semen analysis on Monday. This is the first step toward a bump! I am so excited. She was so encouraging and basically said I will be pg in no time! LOL. I hope this is the case. She was talking about all sorts of medication and future steps to getting pg, so I am sure it will take time, but at least it is a foot in the door. I already feel that much closer. :)


----------



## Jai_Jai

oh Ash :hugs2: that is GREAT news! so happy your appt went so well; first step to that happy ending :yipee:


----------



## srm0421

Debs- glad the bleeding stopped, Yeah for finding out a def sex in a few weeks. 

Ash- so glad you got your foot in the door.

I had a GYN apt and he gave me a pap (yuck) and progesterone to get AF started and clomid for the following month. I am glad to feel like I will be in with a chance now. So excited to just take the clomid since my cycle off in hopes to O on my own was a bust.


----------



## chocolatecat

Great news Ashley and Sara - fingers crossed for a BFP soon. Wish our NHS was more useful!

Think I'm ovulating today or tomorrow. Getting down with the BDing - whoop whoop!

Hugs to all the jelly bellies and jelly babies xxx


----------



## LadyBee

Good luck ladies! :D


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey ladies...hope all is well. Sorry i've been super sick and trying to go home and back to the hospital...its just kinda crazy. Just wanted to update on jack! 

Update on baby jack! He's doing AWESOME> They are so surprised how well he's doing since he was so early. He's nippling his feedings now, and moved to an opened crib today! That means he's not in an incubator. If he keeps up the good work I'd say he'd be home by next weekened....which is 2 weeks in the NICU just like they planned! He's a little fighter and I know all the prayers have worked so well!!!!!!

I love my new little man so much and hubby is SO in love with him. We slept there last night and he got up at 11pm and 2am to feed him and then had the alarm set for us for 5am and 7am...it was SO cute. He is being VERY helpful, cleaning the whole house,laundry, and took boys for a bike ride. I'm very proud of my hubby.

So i have lots of pain in my right lower abdomen and having fevers. I'm on antiboctis and they think it's an infection. Well i'm afraid it could be blood clots as these are the same signs i had with those.....but i'm hoping its not.......calling doctor tonight if i'm not any better. 

Miss you all and hope all is well! big hugs


----------



## Jai_Jai

Hope it is not the clots again gabs :hugs: so glad things are all ok!! love youo poppet xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Great news Ash! I'm glad your feeling so up and up hun, hope this positive vibes gives you your much deserved BFP!!!

Sara good luck this cycle with the clomid, i'll be stalking your chart for that happy ending!

Caroline, hope you caught the eggie hun, fx for you!!

Aww Gabs I'm so sorry, i know how awful it is to have to go right back into the hospital after you've just left and not be able to with your lil man, its heartbreaking!! I hope its not clots and maybe just what I had and something they can fix easily with some meds, I'll be thinking of you dear. Awesome news about Jack, he sounds so strong, hope he is home with you as I type this and your getting all your snuggling in. :D Tim was very helpful the first week and now its back to his old self :dohh: Hope Brian keeps up with it though, its a huge help I know!

Oh almost forgot...the nursery pics are up!! Check out my journal if you wanna see...
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/116851-1cre8tivgrls-baby-journal-its-girl-41.html


----------



## chocolatecat

Aw Gabs, hope the meds are working and you're feeling better. So glad you've got your little boy home with you now. He's so lovely! Hope your hubbie is keeping up the good work! 
R - the nursery is fab - but I've said that on FB!
Mel how you doing? any symptoms?
I've still not Oved yet (I know i've not put my temps up on FF - but I've not got over 36.4 which is what I need to have Ov'd) Still getting postives on my LH sticks - so hopefully it'll be soon.
I think I've figured out my ovaries!! One gives me short cycles - ov's about Cd14-15 and AF comes about CD 23-25 - and is painful and evil, and there's more mid cycle spotting. 
The other ovary goes late Cd 18-20 and so AF comes about Cd28-30, less spotting and less evil AF. 
Weird huh? but it's pretty consistent. So bizzare to be able to figure out my body so much just from temping and what-not!

I'm on late ovary this month - at least AF isn't so bad with that.

Hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls,.....i'm home with JACK!:) I'm still feeling like crap but i've been swtiched to a different antibotic and they say it's a kidney infection so we'll see.

ARGHHHH 3 kids is HARD> ...and gavin has a cold and fever.:( 

Rhonda~WHEN WILL MY BOOBS STOP HURTING???????????lol....but seriously i wear a sports bra 24/7 but they are still engored and hurt so bad and rock hard.....how long did yours take?

Okay girls so jack is suppose to feed every 3 hours and he takes about 45mins to eat. Well he needs at least 55cc's each feed and all i can get in him is 40cc's at most! otherwise he pukes and chokes on it. He was suppose to have 420cc's in 24hours...he's only got 340cc's...and they say under 375 to call the doctor. I'm waiting for them to open today, and he has to go in anyway but i hope they dont take Jack back to the hopsital....?:( I've never dealt with this so idk......

I just thought i'd update you. I'm sorry i havent read anything lately. miss you all!!!!! HUGS


----------



## 1stbaby

Aw, I wish I knew what to say about Jack not eating enough. I hope you get your answers when they open today. I am glad you are home with him though. i am sure 3 kids is hard! I hope gavin feels better too.

I think I ov a couple days ago. Which was like cd 33. I am on cd 36 now. LOL. DH will go for his semen analysis on Thursday. We could not keep our hands to ourselves over the weekend :) and you cant bd at least two days before it lol. I had nine viles of blodd drawn on Thursday last week so i am waiting for all those test results this week. They should be in by this Thursday after DH's testing. 

So I have prepaid a deposit to go white water rafting in September this year. I went last year in July and I was 4 wks pg and didnt know it. I drank some then and the rapids were not too bad so I was ok, but this year it is the harder rapids. If I get pg before obviously I would not be drinking, but would I have to give up the white water? I am assuming since the rapids are the hardest that time of year. I would gladly give up the white water and the deposit, I was just curious. I dont think I will be pg by then, but one can only dream huh. :)


----------



## DebsHopeful

Gabs I think taking Jack to the doctor when they are open is a good idea, especially since you have to see him anyway. I can't really give any advice on engorged, sore boobs or how much a baby should eat. I hope you get the answers you are looking for.
So glad it wasn't blood clots. Hope your kidneys get better quickly.

Ash, I think it is wonderful that you are planning things ahead and not putting your life on hold. I went parasailing two days after my IUI but I suppose that is quite relaxing as supposed to white water rafting....hmmm. I would say do it if you aren't sure you are preggas but if you get a faint BFP maybe best to forfit your deposit mainly because you will doubt yourself not that it would actually harm the baby.

I am going to Rhonda's journal to have a quick peak at the nursery and then I am off to watch some telly.

I can't believe you Americans don't make TV series during your Summer, what am I meant to watch...old reruns!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabby I only remember them hurting really bad for 2 days I think and it took about a week for them to start going back down. Its much faster than if you try breastfeeding and decide to stop, that took forever for them to stop hurting! It wont be long hun. I hope you get good news at the doctors today sweetie!


----------



## 1stbaby

Ok so here is a question for everyone. I am not sure what to do. The Dr. called today with my results. Everything is normal! I am fine! Why my cycles are so crazy is beyond her. So she put me on Provera to cause af and then clomid to take for ov or whatever. i am supposed to take the provera now till af arrives and then on cd3 take clomid till its gone. then on cd 14 have an u/s to see eggs. My question is, what if i ov over the weekend on cd 34 or whatever and dh and i bd like 5 times :blush: :happydance: and i am pg now, in the tww. wont the provera cause me to m/c and bleed? so should i wait until this cycle is over, and af comes on her own. then on cd3 take the clomid and cd 14 the u/s? and then use the provera the cycles after? or should i risk it and take the provera today since we have not gotten pg for 9 months now and need the help? what should I do? I want to get the ball rolling and i can with the provera today, but i just know we bd this weekend and I am on cd36 today. hmmm :muaha::shrug:


----------



## Nlytin

Gabby so glad to hear that Jack is home!!!! I hope the doctor can help you with his eating. 

Ash, I don't have an answer to your question, but I think it would be best to ask your dr.


----------



## 1stbaby

Thanks anyway. Well I am just gonna say that the dr. called back with more blood test results and all is still good, so she told me to start taking the meds today because it is likely i am not pg still. So i did. O well, who could blame me for being curious. So I started them today, and i will get af soon, and then have my u/s. Here is to more tests and hopefully a bfp after this cycle! :beer: O and My and my twin brothers bday is this Friday and DH is Bday is tomorrow. We are going out all weekend to celebrate, and Dh is mad that my meds will cause af during our celebration. O well though :( I am sad though he is going out of town until Thursday so no bday nookie for him. He is not supposed to anyway because of the semen analysis Thursday, so maybe af will hold off until Friday :blush:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Ashley,

I am no expert on Provera but I think Sara probably is. I would guess from what I have read it can take up to ten days for AF to arrive so I would guess you and DH will be able to get some good quality :sex: in before her arrival and after his SA.

I am so happy you have the ball rolling so fast. Good luck with Clomid there are quite a few cases where it has worked first time around and great that you will be getting a scan done to check how many follicles and how many eggies are there. Pity they couldn't just throw in an IUI at the same time.

Looking forward to you getting your BFP very soon.

How are our other lovely TTCers? Sara, Mel, Caroline....hope you girls are doing well and hope it won't be long before you too get to see a BFP.

No news to report here, probably a good thing.
Just really cold.....brrrrrr

Hope you are all well and enjoying the summer sun shine.

Big hugs,
Debs


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Heat wave over here Debs, feel free to takes some, its going to reach 90 today and its humid and sticky...going to be like this all week and we don't have a pool! I'm making Tim dig the little blow up kiddy pool out of the shed tonight, if I get desperate I may jump in and join Brayden :rofl: I'm feeling a little crampy today and noticed a small amount of blood when I went to the loo, trying to figure out if AF is making her first appearance or if I'm just spotting from the IUD? It has been 7 weeks so it could be the dreaded old :witch: Oh how I have not missed her!!! Well I've been having a lot of success with Brayden this week and the potty training thing, he did great yesterday, told me every time he had to go and went on the potty, I was so impressed and he had been telling me for a week when he had to go poop and we ran to the potty and he did it, but today for some reason he has no interest in it, wont tell me when he has to go and doesn't really seem to want to be bothered with it at all, even pooped in his pants :( I thought we were making progress I'm so confused!!


----------



## LadyBee

Sorry I haven't really posted here lately. I am just at a crossroads. I am stuck, but I have options, if that makes any sense.

I've been following the thread though...I'll be back on tomorrow and 'chat' to everyone :)
:hug:


----------



## Jai_Jai

aww Ash I am pleased that you are getting things sorted that is great news - hope it works out and that the :witch: stays away so you a DH can get some birthday :sex: in :hugs:

Debs - glad your ok hun how is the ms?? I will go check your journal :hugs:

Rhonda - sorry that Brayden has relapsed - would not have a clue why but maybe he is just playing up for attention again? Well maybe it is your first :witch: appearance!? :grr: I do not miss her I can tell you!! Have you and Tim done the deed yet :D 

Gabs - Glad Jack is home safe and well - I know I have spoken to you but lots of :hugs: 

Sara - hope your ok?

Mel - I will check your journal and see what your crossroads are but lots of decision making :dust: for you

:hugs: for everyone else

AFM: Baby JT is now engaged and getting ready to go :D ate some pineapple yday to bring on labour :D need to get some more, and some tea - mw told me to :sex: twice a day :shock: i dont think i will be able to achieve that atm - not done that much since TTC....has some bad cramps last night.....I was a right whimp and forgot that actually I get sweaty and shaky and very light headed with pain :( looks like I may not do well in labour then :dohh:


----------



## 1stbaby

Its almost time Jai Jai, that is so exciting! I cant wait! 

R- I am sorry he relapsed, maybe he was having an off day. I hope he gets back into the swing of things. You are doing great though with the potty training, unfortunatley my sil had an awful time with her daughter when her son was born because she felt like the baby could wear a diaper why couldnt she. and an attention thing. So i would say you are doing great. :) 

Mel- I really hope you are figuring out the crossroads :) Keep us updated, and if you need any help we are here to listen! 

AFM: My dr. said that yes it could take anywhere from 10 days and more to get af, so i am hoping the birhtday bd can happen! I have not read if i can drink while taking any of the meds, but i plan on drinking a lot this weekend, so i hope its ok. If af does not come then i am sure its ok because i wont be taking the clomid yet. 

I have an unusual topic, and i doubt anyone feels this way because this forum is specificaly for ttcers, but some days I am like, hmmm maybe i should wait another year. Now that the dr is reassuring that it will happen very soon, i am getting nervous too. I think the idea of not knowing when it i will happen was safe, now I am panicking some days. I am young, and that has a lot to do with it too. But there are younger people on here and all my friends with babies are my age. Dh said he could go either way, a baby would be great, and if not we are fine now. I guess another reason is we are going to have a roommate starting the day after my bday. She is great, younger, actually I am her boss and softball coach. She goes to college full time and works two full time jobs so we will hardly see her. But i have been going out often with her and partying is fun still to me. Its just all bad timing I think. But then when is it ever perfect timing for a baby. Ugh. So confused, and anxious all at once. maybe its the meds all the hormones and stuff lol.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

well still not convinced that it is the :witch: still lightly spotting nothing major, but its bright red so wondering if I did a little too much house work or lifting? I don't remember lifting anything heavy though, but I did wake up with a very sore back this morning :-s No Tim and I still have not had :sex: I have a doctors appt tomorrow morning for them to check and make sure my IUD is in its proper place, I've told him that I am spotting still so he didn't want to do anything...I said you know the doctor told me I would spot on and off for up to 6 months with this IUD!! Think I will remain a virgin for awhile... :cry:

Alright Jenna spill it...I want to know jellytot's name!!!! :D I promise not to say anything on FB! Glad "she" is engaged, woo hoo!!!! :yipee:

Thanks Ash, he did this right after Kaiya was born too and went completely back to not using the potty until just recently, he's a very stubborn kiddo, not sure what's making him revert back this time, I'll just give it a bit longer I guess. :dohh: And I think its good that you are feeling this way about not wanting one for another year, I've heard that people that decide that ususally get their BFP right away...I hope this happens for you too hun! :hugs:


----------



## Nlytin

Ash, I understand how you feel. DH and I thought about having a second baby for awhile, but even after I got pregnant I thought about how much I was giving up again. I liked my life before getting pregnant but I am very happy that I have this little boy on the way! There never is a right time, so if you want to have more fun have it. Enjoy your "me time"!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Ash I had the same feelings too :hugs: I think it is natural espesh when your young and you think about what your giving up....but think about the gain and I mean it will happen one day - you put it off and I bet before you know it you wish you hadn't and all your friends will have babies and settled family life and you will suddenly wonder when it happened and will have no one to party with :rofl: gosh a paint a bleak picture :dohh: sorry :blush: that didnt mean to sound so weird!!! I just mean there is never a RIGHT time :hugs:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all doing well.

MS has just about gone, still threw up this morning but I am hopeful I won't tomorrow.

OMG Jenna, things are really moving along. Do you think there might be a chance you wil have to have a C-section?


----------



## Jai_Jai

hmmmm it maybe an option Debs if I can't curb my SPD - I reeeeeeally want a natural birth though!!! :(


----------



## msTwiggy

Hellooo ladies!!

So sorry i haven't been on, i'm currently attending training sessions out of office so no internet available. By the time i get home i'm so tired that i just flop into bed. To make it worse, there's a 90-day paper assignment that I have to do after the training, and since i'm going to be on maternity leave, they're kind of expecting me to finish it before i give birth!! as if i can predict when that's going to happen.. aih.. training ends on the 17th.. so the 90-days start right after that.. and i'm due anytime from 31st August onwards (actual due date - 19th sept). I don't know how i'm going to get it done in time! :nope:

Anyway, enough ranting about work...

Gabby, so so so happy to hear that little Jack is out of NICU, and i hope that the two of you get better soon! Glad that your DH is being great help at home :) i wish i could see pictures of you two, can anyone pass me Gabby's facebook account details so I can add her? On second thought, can i add everyone?! :D

Jenna!! OMGosh!! Anytime soon!!! All the best to you, hope things go smoothly and you get to have a normal birth!

Debs, here's hoping MS goes away super soon!! Then you'll get to enjoy your pregnancy without worrying about the nausea and headaches! :happydance:

Lea!! Can you believe it?! We're almost there!!! :happydance:

Rhonda, how's little Kaiya and B? Hope they're doing ok! Fingers crossed that your spotting is really nothing :)

Ashley, I'd say either way, just go for it! :D True we might be giving up on some when we have a little buncle to take care of, but I think that in the end, it'll all be worth it and heck, I'm sure we'd be able to find ways to squeeze in some "me" time ey? (i don't know if i'm making sense, i can hardly understand myself nowadays, lol)

Sara - everything alright on your side? Haven't read much from you in quite a while (but then, who am i to talk, lol)

Mel - Hope you overcome the crossroads hun :hugs:

Caroline - how's the BDing getting on? *grin*

Oh yes! I have lots of pictures of my babyshower that I want to share with all of you!! Too many to put up here so I figured maybe you could all view it on FB instead? You can view the album here... https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=127500&id=622373063&l=226dade0d7

errr... no one knows that I'm on BNB (I don't think DH knows either :D). You ladies are like my very own private secret society.. heheheh.. so try not to leave comments there mmkay? *giggle*

The baby shower was awesome, i laughed so much i felt like I could pass out with laughter :happydance: my friends organized games and brought so much food and they were so great that they handled everything from setting up to cleaning up! All i did was just have fun! 

So that's it from me! Hope I'll be able to drop in more soon.

Hugs to all of you!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Wow Liyana looks like you have some amazing friends and you guys look like you had a blast! I've added you as a friend :)

and unfortunately it is the dreaded :witch: Its much lighter than normal because of the IUD and in time it will get even lighter, maybe even go away completely which would be fine by me!! So today is only CD4...and I have a wedding to go to tomorrow, sigh, of course she's made her appearance in time for that. Doctors visit went well, she said the IUD is in its place so I got the green light to have :sex: again :dance: if only the :witch: would hurry up and leave already!!!


----------



## 1stbaby

Wow I really cant believe no one has posted on here in a while! Well my bday weekend was awesome. i had so much fun it was ridiculous! thanks everyone for replying to my semi breakdown lol. I am now on day 9 of the provera and i am supposed to get af any day now. I have read somewhere that it is an awful one, so i am worried a little. then i can start the clomid and then the ultra sound. it feels like its taking forever lol. DH went for his analysis, he was so flustered though and nervous, he was not fully "prepared" and i am worried about that result as well. fingers crossed! i hope everyone is well, it is a dreary day here today and it always rains on wednesday. i feel like watching a movie lol. Yesterday was my first day back to work in a week and it was awful, like i wanted to leave my job and not return. it is better today, but still not good, i am sure things will calm down. :)


----------



## chocolatecat

hey all, sorry to have been awol - feeling very down about TTC and kind of trying to not be around BnB - although have been seeking SA advice in the LTTC. Got the date moved forward a little to 10th of sept, but decided to try and go private anyway. 
think AF is here already - lots of gunk (TMI -sorry) and spotting for days. Waaaay early - only about 8-9 dpo today! GRRRRRRR

looking forward to meeting your jelly baby Jenna 

Hope AF is kind to you Ash - you still going to TTC??

Debs - 2nd trimester =- whoooo hooooo


----------



## Jai_Jai

sorry that the :witch: is coming already :( hope she is kind to you :hugs: good news about SA etc :hugs:

oooh Ash think ppl are slow on the posting in here as we post in each others journals too :D :haha: sorry :blush:


----------



## srm0421

Sorry I have been gone gals, I stopped even checking in here because it was always so slow and then when I do check there are pages for me to catch up on. Ash I am on provera this month too. Waiting for AF to show up so I can take the clomid too but so far I am not getting her and now my temps are all crazy. I am going to the drs today to find out why she is not here since I only took 7 days of provera and anytime I took 10 days, AF showed up on the 3rd day after the last pill so I still have no AF after 9 days since my last pill. I will let you know what I hear today. Good luck on the clomid I didn't have too bad side effects from it but my CM did dry up so I got preseed to help and this time around I am going to take baby aspirin because my lining seemed thin after the clomid and I am also going to take Robitussin and use instead cups, that is if AF ever shows. Jai-Jai, Rhonda and Debs, I talk to you gals in your PG journals so I am already updated with you but everyone else I am so excited that even though we might be slow at times our little group has survived this long. :hugs: to you all.


----------



## srm0421

ok well dr just gave me more provera, pregnancy test said negative but I knew that already so now I am taking 10 more days of provera, if af doesn't come after 7 days from my last pill I go back but I don't know what happens then so hopefully I won't have to find out.


----------



## srm0421

Af came today, I took one pill and she comes so now I have some on stand by incase 50 mgs does not work. :yipee: for me!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:wohoo: for Sara!!! :D I wish I could give you my AF and she'd leave me...going on day 12 here, so frustrated!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:yipee:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls,

I have only read this page. I will go back and catch up on everyones news. 

Sarah, so glad that bloody :witch: finally showed up, now you are all ready for a visit from the :pink: FX the clomid does the trick this time around.

When I was on Clomid my FS put me on a dose of Eustrogen at the same time to help prevent drying up, might be worth mentioning it to your doctor.

DH and I went and bought the cot and compactum today, should arrive in 6 weeks. I have attached a picture of it and the bedding we have decided on.

Hope you are all having a fabulous weekend.

Big hugs,
Debs

PS: I am going to go and catch up on what you have been up to.
PPS: on the 22 September we would have been friends for a year :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Babys Bedding.jpg
File size: 93.5 KB
Views: 5









Caitlin Cot and Compactum.JPG
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LadyBee

I'm so sorry I haven't posted here. I have just been quite frustrated and there's a lot going on between sickness and every day life.

I have been keeping up though...

:hugs2: to each of my beautiful, wonderful Jelly Buddies.


----------



## DebsHopeful

Caroline definitely feel free to pop over to LTTC and ask questions about SA etc.
The girls there are awesome.

Mel, I wish I could give you a :hug:. I don't know what you are going through but I am if and when you would like to talk about it you know we are all here for you. I hope life gets less complicated very soon.


----------



## srm0421

Debs- Love the bedding, thanks for the well wishes. Wow, already in 2nd tri? I better be able to join you in the PH area even for a bit since I dropped the ball with Rhonda :rofl: 1 year already? For this thread or for the cycle buddies thread I kind of threw myself into before the team jelly bellies? Isn't it funny how we were really the only team out there and now there is a whole section for teams? We are trend setters :rofl: 

Well Af is still here and I duh it is only 2 days but I am glad she didn't just disappear since she started a few hours after I had taken the provera, I was worried she would have stopped because of it. 

R- so sorry she is staying so long at your house, is it because of the Mirenna? FX this roller coaster ends soon.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

That's right our jelly belly anniversary is coming right up :yipee: Debs the bedding is super cute!! Hope you will show us all pics of the nursery when you get it done...don't wait till its too late like I did :rofl: Yes I think AF is this long because of the Mirena IUD...going on day 13 tomorrow...not thrilled as I have been bleeding pretty much ever since I had Kaiya, so 2 months straight :shock: That's right my little princess is 2 months old today, wow that went fast!!!!


----------



## LadyBee

:cake: for Kaiya! Wow...time flies.......


----------



## Jai_Jai

:yipee: Debs loving the bedding and cot etc just beautiful - i love white :D can't believe your 2nd tri already!! :shock: time flies soooo fast!!

Caroline and Mel - I hope you both sort your probs soon and hope u get ur :bfp:'s super quick!!!

Sara - glad :af: didnt dry up and hope nlow this super special month will hold ur :bfp: maybe I can have Jellytot the cycle when you get your :bfp: wouldn't that be something? :hugs: nooo pressure though I jst wanna see you preggers!!

:shocK: 2 months?? wow!! happy 2 months to Kaiya :cake: hope your bleedin stops soon so you can :sex: :dance:

:yipee: 1 whole yr how very exciting!!!! I had palpatations last night :( rubbish - JT is still playing the banjo on my ribs though :rofl:


----------



## msTwiggy

JENNA!!! 2 MORE WEEKS!!! 2 MORE WEEKS!!! 
JT could come anytime now!!


----------



## DebsHopeful

:wohoo: I reckon next week sometime! :yipee:

Good luck Jenna and JT


----------



## Jai_Jai

:haha: thanks girlies :D Lets hope it is soooon!!! got a nice week planned so maybe labour on Saturday!?!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

No!! Either have JT before I leave Sat morning or hold her in till I get back from vacation!! :rofl: I don't want to miss it!!! :hissy:

Finally I have done it :happydance: I've been trying for weeks to get a photo of Kaiya smiling and success! I also got a cute little video of her I'll post in FB. Thought I would share this with you all.
 



Attached Files:







DSC04665.jpg
File size: 81.4 KB
Views: 2









DSC04669.jpg
File size: 88.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Hey ladies not sure anyone remembers me its been a few months.. As some of you remember Me and Dh split up right before i found out i was preg.. Have since had a MC.. I am doin ok gettin back on my feet have started seeing someone new who treats me very well.. Miss you guys.. Congrats to all the BFP's and a few of you are due soon! Miss you ladies!


----------



## srm0421

I saw the video and it is way too cute, glad you finally got a picture, adorable. Jai-Jai waiting for you to go into labor, Kaiya and Jack need a new Jelly Belly partner.


----------



## srm0421

Hey Michelle, I have talked to you once or twice on FB glad to see you back and sorry about the mc but glad you are happy now.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Hey Michelle - of course we remember you!! Hope you are ok? Although sorry about the mc, it does appear that things are looking up for you, glad your happier; feel free to pop in at anytime :hugs:

And NOOOO signs of labour :hissy:


----------



## LadyBee

OMG R, she is such a sweet girl! Those pics gave me my first grin today! Thank you for sharing those! I'm a bit behind in reading up on everyone's journals!

Michelle, hun, of course we remember you! I'm so glad for you that you're getting a new start...it's most important that you have someone who treats you right! :hug: Looking forward to hearing about how things are going for you now. :hug:

:dance: JT will be here soon.....such a fun time! All our Jellies seem to be getting along! Debs is halfway(ish)! This is awesome!
:hug:


----------



## Jai_Jai

awww Mel I love your PMA abouot everything :hugs: your such a love xx


----------



## LadyBee

Thank you sweet Jenna! :hug: I do try :)

I am here to announce to my jellies that I have made a fertility specialist appointment on Tuesday, August 25th!! I am sooo excited! This also means that my current crap of a GYN is HISTORY! :dance: I so do not like her...I'm looking forward to a new fresh _OB_GYN!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:wohoo: for loosing the crap gyn!! And so proud of you MT, hope everything works well with this new one and your able to get your :baby: before the end of the year...I'm routing for you hunny :dance:


----------



## msTwiggy

Laydeeees!!

Bump pic time :D *giggle*

ok the pictures were taken last week, so it's my bump at 34 weeks.:blush:

Rhonda i can't get over how cute Kaiya is!! so precious!

I finally got a view of Gabby's lil hero on facebook, so yaaayy!

Jenna, here's hoping your JT comes soon!! I know you can't wait already! :hugs:

MT yay for you hun!!

Sara and Michelle! How've you been!!
 



Attached Files:







34weeksfront.jpg
File size: 71.9 KB
Views: 5









34weeksside.jpg
File size: 80.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:yipee: Thanks for the belly pics girl! :) You look fabulous hun, I can't believe your 35 weeks already!! :shock: Where did the time go? Your LO will be here before you know it! :dance:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Mel - thats a great step :hugs: well done you!!! and what a wonderful date :dance: (my due date)

Liyana - love the bump hun!! its so low!! :D your Dot will be here very soon!!!

:hugs: to all the jellies


----------



## msTwiggy

rhonda, i know, it's wild isn't it!! I can't believe it'm 35 weeks myself! i'm so freaking nervous!!!!

jenna, everyone has been saying that! they're all saying "oh wow you're carrying so low!" errkk.. high possibility Dot won't wait till her due date then? :shrug:


----------



## Nlytin

Rhonda, Kaiya is too cute. I love the smile picture!

Jenna, I hope you go into labor soon. I had Zoe at 38 weeks. So I wish the same for you, but either way it will be here before you know it.

Mel, so glad you are going to a specialist. Looking forward to seeing the BFP!

Liyana, Beautiful bump pic. You are carrying low, but that might just be how you carry. Hopefully she will bake at least another week or two before she makes her arrival. 

Michelle, Sorry about the MC. Glad everything else is looking up! Don't be a stranger.

Well I go to the doctor next week my last 2 week appt. Where is the time going especially with so much still left to do. Hopefully he will have turned by then. He has been breech since the beginning of third tri and I am doing my part to get him to turn, but he's stubborn. I just keep telling myself he has at least 2 more weeks. Ladies, if you don't mind send a little prayer up that he will turn and leave this breech position he is so comfortable with. Hugs to everyone!


----------



## srm0421

Love the bump picture 35 weeks already :shock: soon your baby will be here too.


This is such an exciting time with so many babies here and almost here. Mel, Caroline, Ash, we are next and we are ready.


----------



## Jai_Jai

you better not have dot or pudah before i jave jellytot :hissy:

i a, ringing mw today and begging for a sweep my spd is unbearable now - i just cant walk i have to shuffle :cry: getting up 6 times a night for a wee is torture and i end up in tears each time - wish me luck


----------



## msTwiggy

omigosh, that's right, lea and i are only about a week apart! lol!

don't worry jenna, our little ones will be sitting soundly in our bellies till your JT arrives (they'd better!! :happydance:)

hope your mw can help with your spd :hugs:


----------



## msTwiggy

Nlytin said:


> Rhonda, Kaiya is too cute. I love the smile picture!
> 
> Well I go to the doctor next week my last 2 week appt. Where is the time going especially with so much still left to do. Hopefully he will have turned by then. He has been breech since the beginning of third tri and I am doing my part to get him to turn, but he's stubborn. I just keep telling myself he has at least 2 more weeks. Ladies, if you don't mind send a little prayer up that he will turn and leave this breech position he is so comfortable with. Hugs to everyone!

Lea, don't know if you've heard this one yet, but i thought i'd just share anyway. I went to listen to a talk on hypnobirthing. someone asked about baby's position. They said if your baby has yet to turn, do loads of walking and don't sit with your legs crossed (no matter how unladylike it looks!).

:D


----------



## Nlytin

Liyana, thanks for that info. I walk for about 30 mins a day every morning and I have to remember to not sit with my legs crossed. These kids are so much work before they even get here, but it's worth!

Jai, I hope you get your sweep. I can't imagine the pain you are going through but that hopefully is enough reason for her to do it. FX!!


----------



## msTwiggy

Hi ladies!

Ok, came back from my check up today with some news!! Believe it or not, Dot has happily moved herself into position and my doctor exclaimed "your babies already engaged and ready to go!" 

DH's eyes nearly popped out of his sockets when the doctor showed and explained baby's position on the screen, lol!

She says she gives me two weeks max, then she would advice me to not go to work anymore. Most likely baby will be here September 1st!!! but this is all a prediction (which sounds highly likely). oh my god i'm so nervous!!

two weeks!! aaaa!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

Liyana :grr: I said not before me Missy!!!!! :rofl:

I have my sweep tomorrow girls so if it works my :baby: could be here by the end of the week :shock: aaaaaaah!!! exciting!!

Lea I hear ya on the work front already its amazing how much you worry how much you have to do and how much pain you go through before they even arrive and then it just continues for the rest of their lives :dohh: hope Pudah turns around for you :hugs:


----------



## msTwiggy

Liyana practices her nagging skills : "Now Dot, you listen to Mommy, you sit tight in there and build up fats for another two weeks. Let JT have a great view of this big big world first ok?"

*grin*


----------



## Jai_Jai

:haha: well done Liyana that was very good :D even I would listen to you and I do not listen to anyone :rofl:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Good luck for the sweep tomorrow, I hope it does the trick.

Gosh in the next few weeks we are going to have 3 new Jelly Babies in this world. 
This is soooo exciting :yipee:


----------



## Jai_Jai

I know sooooo exciting :wohoo:


----------



## Jai_Jai

ooooh could someone try writing on my wall on facebook pls? I have tried to set it so no one from here can write on it; just in case I do go into labour you will all know but the thing is my family wont and I dont want them to find out via facebook so I set up some group and restricted it so that everyone that may find out wont be able to write congrats on my facebook iykwim?? its only temporary :D just in case.....


----------



## Gabrielle

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOO ladies!!!!!!! How is everyone Doing...I know, I know...i've been MIA on BNB for awhile. I just come and check on everyone and then runaway. Thought I'd post while I have a minute.

Debs~WOW half way already..that's amazing! I love the bedding by the way super cute! How are you feeling...and ummmmm BUMP pic please..:)

Sara~how's it going are you soon to ovulate? assuming af is long gone now.

Mel~great news about the doctor. Hopefully you will love this one and I agree you will have a bubs in that flat tummy of yours b4 the end of the year!:) Btw.....I see that we weigh the same at the moment and I'm trying to get to 135lbs so we can work together on it........untill you get preggers!:) I was 164 as of yesterday.

Rhonda~I've talked to you but how are things at home? Looking up? Kiaya's smile is BEAUTIFUL!:)

Lyiana~ WOW 2 weeks and you will be a new proud mommy! how exciting!!!:happydance:

Lea~ How are you doing? Your almost done as well. WOW Debs will be the only preggers JElly belly untill a new one comes along.

Michelle~sorry about the M/c but glad things are looking up and you are being treated right!

As for me Jack is doing very well. Other then some acid reflux and clogged tear ducts.:) he's 7lbs now.:) He is very fussy today but So far he's not colicky!!!!!!! YAY. Home with 3 boys is not too bad other then I feel the need to get out alot more then i did with just two. But i dont see any harm in that.:)

I've started working out as of saturday and I feel awesome when i do! I know i'm only 4weeks postpartum but my incision looks great and i feel great. We went out one night and no one could believe i just had a baby!:) My stomach just has a tiny pouch.:) I'm in regular jeans just a two sizes bigger at the moment. So very proud of myself!!!! 

Oh and we've had sex twice now! :happydance: It was the most amazing spontatnous sex in ALONG time!!!! lol. BUT.......we didnt use anything but the pull out method.....so i'm freaking out i could be pg. I noticed the next day after we bd I had a TON of ewcm and i'm praying that i wasnt ovulating...:( So i guess time will tell but i promise it's condoms from now on!!! lol 

That's it for me....hope you all are well and i miss you all. big hugs and I can't wait to meet all the new jelly bellys sooooooo SOON! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nlytin

Gabs, I'm glad Jack is doing well. And a big YAY for no colic!!!

Debs, I can't believe you are 16 wks...almost halfway there. I can't wait to see your LO!

Jai, I'm glad you are getting the sweep, hopefully it gets things started for you and JT will be here this week.

Liyana, that's wonderful news!!! I hope she gives you those extra 2 weeks!

I can't wait to see what the dr says on thursday! I have been doing my exercises for turning. I thought he did last night but wasn't sure so I kept on today. I'm still not quite ready for him here in the house, but I will be. I still have to get the carpets cleaned! Time is just ticking away!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

thanks Lea - it has gone quickly hey? scary quick!! will let you all know how sweep goes later :hugs:


----------



## srm0421

Hello everyone, Gabs I am so excited Jack is doing good. I have been keeping up with you through FB mostly. 
Jai-Jai-Hope JT comes soon, I read your journal and your hospital is rubbish <----- I always wanted to say that :rofl: 

Debs- 16 weeks? Probably more towards 27 weeks now but :shock: WOW is all I can say. So happy for you dear.

Lea- not sure if I said said congrats on the sex yet but if not congrats. Wow all my Jelly belly ladies are getting close to baby time. 

As for me I am 3 DPO for some reason it was a very early ovulation but oh well, I will take it. I am worried it was not a strong O but at the same time I am full of PMA. So from now on I am PG until proven other wise.


----------



## Nlytin

Well baby is still breech and I am doing inversions and breech tilts everyday. I don't want a c-section and am trying to put all thoughts of that out of mine. So I am doing everything possible, but I know he still has time to turn. I have an appt on Thursday for an ultrasound to confirm he's still breech and then we make whatever decisions after that. It's weird becaus I feel him turn from head up to a transverse position. It almost feels like he can't get all the way around. Well that's all of an update that I have! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Jai_Jai

hope he turns for you hun :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

Gabs! You'd be a wonderful workout buddy! :dance: Sounds good to me! :D I'm going to start running again since my cough has finally subsided enough to the level where I believe I can do it!! Yess!

nlytin hun I will be sending you good turning vibes...:hug:

Everyone I feel like a horrible friend. I can't seem to keep everyone straight anymore. Things are moving so fast for everyone and it seems like I can't keep up. :( I love you each but since I've had all this company and been so sick, I feel like I'm out of the loop.

For those of you who don't know, I have an appointment with a specialist/OBGYN on Tuesday! :dance: I am soo excited! I may have to adjust the appointment because of my new work schedule, but I am ready to go now! I would like some suggestions if anyone has any. We're going to persue the minimal aid at this point in time, mostly due to money though, but we'll see if they can refer us or get DH a SA. I'll bring in my charts and all of my questions, but my ears are open for suggestions ladies!

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## Nlytin

I hope everything goes well at the specialist. I can't think of any questions for you know but I if do before Tuesday I will post them.


----------



## Gabrielle

Good Luck Mel! Hope it goes well! :)

Thinking of each and everyone of you girls! Luv you......seems we are all super busy!!!!!xoxoxo


----------



## Jai_Jai

Hey Mel 

Good Luck tomorrow, I hope it all goes well for you! I am sorry I am not good with questions re: fertility etc......as I do not know much about it - I learn most of my info off Debs :D She is prob the best person to ask! :hugs:

You are most definitely not out of the loop though hunny do not worry about that we still love you :hugs:

JT has gone back to back I think - will have it verified tomo but can you send turning vibes for us too....s/he has been in Optimal Feotal Position the entire time - why move now :shrug:

I have a very sore throat and feel like absolute crap :cry: lets pray it goes soon!!

Love and :hugs: to you all


----------



## LadyBee

Hello again! :hug:
Due to my new work schedule I've had to change my appointment just by a day, so my new appointment will be Wednesday, Aug 26th at 11am! Wohoo!!
and Jenna, get better honey......


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Like the other girls I don't know hun, did you google good questions to ask? I love google, its my best friend, lol!! Glad that your appt is only a day later...I guess I'll have to just be patient till Weds now, sigh :D


----------



## LadyBee

I'm going to research my brains out when I get home from work. I want to be thoroughly prepared. Debs gave me a good boost in my journal, thank you I needed that!!! :hug: to everyone! New preggy jellies soon to come!


----------



## msTwiggy

mel, good luck!! :hugs:

i wonder if Jenna's JT has arrived yet.. hmm..


----------



## srm0421

As far as I know S/he hasn't but now I am gonna go check :rofl:


----------



## Jai_Jai

No we are still here :D


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe jenna that was so cute! your post! lol

Mel good luck for tomorrow sweetie!!!! Hope all goes well.

Just wanted to inform you all Jack is in the hospital again with ear infections and pneumonia....:( Please pray for my little man! Luv you all thank you!!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

awww poor Jack :hugs: praying for him!! xx


----------



## Gabrielle

Soooo when is that baby coming Jenna?!?!?!?!?!?!? HUGS and thank you for the prayers.


----------



## LadyBee

Goodness, my thoughts are with you and Jack!!!


----------



## Nlytin

Poor little guy. He's in my prayers and hope he makes a speedy recovery!


----------



## msTwiggy

oh no, prayers are with you and lil jack. hope he gets better real soon!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls,

Sorry I haven't been around much, it has been a really busy week.

Gabby, I am so sorry to read that little Jack is in hospital, my thoughts and prayers are with you both. How are you coping with 3 little boys to look after?

Jenna, as I have already said. I hope your LO arrives soon. It can't be long now.

Mel, good luck for today. Hope you get the help you need.

Sarah, not long now before you start testing. Good luck.

Rhonda, how are your two little ones?

Lea and Liyana, not long now you lucky things. I am only 18w2d today so I need someone to keep me company in the preggy section.

Ashley and Caroline, hope you two are doing well and enjoying the break from BnB. It has been known to help with getting a BFP.

If I have left anyone out I appologise.

I think I can feel my little one move at times, it feels like I am being tickled from the inside. I am looking forward to it being a more defnite feeling and DH being able to feel it too. Hopefully not too long now.

Big hugs,
Debs


----------



## Jai_Jai

Thanks Debs :haha: s/he will come when ready gabs its only 1 day overdue - its very different here in UK - this is normal we dont get induced at 39 wks...

Debs - I cant wait until you get a proper thud and you can see it and DH can feel it :dance: magical :cloud9:

C'mon girls someone needs to get preggers to keep Debs company - Rhonda? :rofl:


----------



## LadyBee

In review of my recording (in which I realize how much I must have annoyed him at the beginning), here are the main points. It was a 30 minute consultation.

With my Saliva hormone results, my BBT charts and my Dr.s notes, he surmised that everything is virtually perfect. (Strange...)

I have Unexplained to multifactoral sub fertility. What in the heck is that you ask?? It's unexplained because of the reasons unknown in conjunction to the multifactorial reasons...lol. All in all he said my endometriosis is the culprit. 
___________________________
The Least Aggressive option is IUI with clomid, with a Qualitive SA. With my unexplained/multifactoral infertility the success percentage rates are in the single digits. With just unexplained fertility they are in the 20-25% success rate.
___________________________
The Most Aggressive option is Qualitive SA, shots for me and straight to IVF. With my infertility the rates can be up to 40-45% success.
___________________________
The Most Logical option is Qualitive SA, and another Laparoscopy with laser removal as opposed to the cauterize I had last time. Lasers will get the deeper adhesions that he thinks are still there causing the brunt of my infertility. Then immediately following Lap#2 start clomid and do an IUI. Could even try 'naturally' afterward but IUI is higher success rate at 10-12% as opposed to the 'natural' route in single digit %'s.
___________________________
A 'Natural' route including a Qualitive SA, Clomid, OPKs, and conception friendly lube. He feels this would be an OK option, however clomid taken over a course longer than 2 cycles can start to have the opposite and negative effect. This is by far the cheapest and least invasive, but the success rates are in the low single digits percentage-wise.


I have a lot to think about. I'll post this now, oh and I might be finally moving to LTTC, but I'll keep everyone posted if I do.


Any thoughts or suggestions or even questions about other things from the appointment are very welcome!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Jai_Jai said:


> C'mon girls someone needs to get preggers to keep Debs company - Rhonda? :rofl:

OMG Jenna so not funny!!!! :rofl:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Glad your appt went well MT! You certainly do have lots to think about don't you? Atleast there are lots of options hun...better than them saying sorry nothing we can do, you and you dh will figure out which is the best method for you, I hope you happy with what you were told. :hugs:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Guess who has an opinion! :blush:

Mel, having quite recently been through a Laperoscopy, Hysteroscopy and ovarian drilling and getting my sticky BFP two months later with IUI.
I would highly recommend this route.

The reason for this is, that even if you do get a BFP with any of those other options there is then still a small risk of losing the baby because it won't have a nice strong, healthy lining to keep her/him nice and safe.

This will obviously take a couple more months and there will be some healing involved but I do believe it will be so worth it.

Has your DH been tested? If he isn't already taking a Zinc and Silenium supplement, now would be the time to get him started on one. You are going to get your BFP long before Christmas :)

Jenna sweetie, hang in there. You are doing such a wonderful job, your LO is obviously very happy in there and will come when s/he is ready.

Have an awesome day everyone :dust:


----------



## LadyBee

Thank you sweet Debs...I really truely appreciate your input! You've been there!!!

I actually have started to peer into the LTTC section more and more the last day and a half. 

DH is on board with what I decide, but it's complicated. I never wanted to have to choose how to get pregnant...*sigh*

And how awful am I to be complaining to have options!!!?? Tons of these poor ladies are told they can't even get pregnant. I'm so irritated at my attitude. :grr:


----------



## Nlytin

Don't be irritated at your attitude Mel, it's a hard decision and no one can fault you for having all these mixed emotions with all the decisions that are ahead for you you and DH. I am glad that you have choices and I'm sure you'll pick what's best for your family.

Great News for me.......................He turned.....He turned...........He turned!!!!! So back to walking for me and getting him nice and snug in my pelvis. Also, doc said that know we know he has room and that if herself or Dr. Pineda are on call when I go into labor and he is breech again they will turn him. The other two in the practice don't do versions. I'm not even going to let him turning back enter into my mine but I will hope that I get one Dr. Woltz or Dr. Pineda when I go into labor. I wanted one othem anyway. Also, I'm 50% effaced and 2 cm dialated. So now I'm on my get him out of me quest!! Let me rethink that........


----------



## Jai_Jai

:yipee: great news - gosh 50% and 2cm already?? christ he is gonna be early :shock:


----------



## LadyBee

I agree with Jenna, he's going to come sooner than later!!!

Hope you all can still find me as LadyBee now! :dance: I finally got it changed! (You can see why in my journal, the last couple of pages.)

I know it's going to be hard to refer to me now since you all know me as Meli...hopefully the change won't be too weird. :)
You can call me KB too, those are my real initials... :)


----------



## msTwiggy

Lea!! I'm so happy he's turned!! yaaayy!!! :happydance: remember, don't sit with your legs crossed! heheheh :D

Wow, you're 2cm and 50% effaced already?!! i wonder how I'm doing... lol
my next checkup is this tuesday ladies and dr will assess me then to see how i'm doing. i have a feeling she's going to be doing an internal? never been pregnant so can someone fill me in on that please? how does it go? and err.. people keep saying it hurts.. eeks..

Oh, and welcome LadyBee!! hahahah.. i think we should all settle on calling you one name... so from Meli to Lady would be great ey? :D


----------



## msTwiggy

btw ladies, just in case i actually do pop and there's no one to update my wonderful jellies.. heheh.. 

here's me on twitter
https://twitter.com/Twiggy


----------



## LadyBee

Wow, Aug 31 onward?!? That is soooo soon! :hugs2: New Jelly babies to come!! 

Lady works fine for me :D

I've also moved to LTTTC finally, my journal was switched just moments ago. A bit of a shock for me, but it's hard to explain.


----------



## LadyBee

Alright, I have a new option that I am wondering what you ladies think of...

Since we won't be able to get the SA, let alone the SA results until I OV or afterward, would it be prudent to just go on the Clomid for my September cycle? I've gotten a positive pregnancy test before, so I believe that with the help of PreSeed and possibly the Clomid making more eggies available-it just might work??

But Debs words are ringing in my ears about giving my LO a healthy safe environment to live in...

Damnit, why can't they just use Ultrasound machines to look for endo!!??!? Grr....

I feel I've really really gotten my endo under control with my natural route, but it's such a pisser to know that it's most likely still there and causing so many issues with TTC. :grr: Damn Endo...
blush: sorry for the rant...lol)


----------



## Nlytin

I would like to think he would come early but I know I can stay this way until labor begins, but I have my fingers crossed!

Goodbye, Mel...........Hello Lady! I wish I knew what to tell you as they all seem like good choices. The right decision will come to you. How long before you have to give your doctor your decision?

Liyana, Here in the US they normally start checking at 35/36 weeks depending on your doc. They just insert their fingers to see what's going on down there. I found it more uncomfortable when I was pregnant with Zoe than this time around. It's only for a minute, so it's not too bad. I could feel my dr. touch his head.


----------



## LadyBee

There's no timetable really for me to decide. I'm the one who's gung-ho!

Pudah, stay in there at least 2 more weeks :) And don't you dare change positions again!!! :D


----------



## DebsHopeful

Anyone heard from Jenna? I am wondering if JT made his/her arrival today.

Mel, if I was in your position I wouldn't take my advice I would go the clomid route. 
I have always hated having to sit a cycle out. I am not sure if it was the best thing to do but TTC is more emotional then logical. My heart aches for you. Just know, there are no right or wrong decisions. In the end it is only time, you will be a mummy.


----------



## LadyBee

I'm going to pick up my prescription for Clomid 100mg (I think) tomorrow afternoon.

I'm anxious about it, lots of things going through my head. I've decided just to relax. Yeah, I know, relax?? Well in a sense that I'm just going to take it, and do the follow up stuff, OPKs CD12 scan, PreSeed...I'm also going to continue my vitamins and supps.

Ladies, I would feel so incredibly blessed if this could just happen. FX for me.....:hug:

JB TTCers: We WILL get this...we will..................


----------



## msTwiggy

ladies, quick update!

i will be admitted into the labour ward in 2 hours time. already dilated and getting regular contractions! please pray for my safe delivery!!

hugs!


----------



## Jai_Jai

How exciting :D congrats Liyana - thinking of you!! (although u broke our pact :rofl:)

Pray for a safe and easy delivery for you and Dot :hugs:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

OMG! How exciting! Praying for a fast and painfree, welll as much as possible, labor for you and your LO! Good Luck sweetie!!!! :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

:dance: :yipee: A new Jelly Baby on the way!! Congrats sweetheart! I hope things are well and you're having an easy labor!! :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Nlytin

Yeah!!!!! Wishing you a safe, quick and easy delivery!! Can't wait to see your LO!! Prayers are with you!!!


----------



## soon2 b wifey

awww i want a jelly belly


----------



## LadyBee

^^ Me too! :)


----------



## Jai_Jai

:hugs: awwww you will!!

I WANT ONE TOOO :hissy:


----------



## LadyBee

:rofl: @ Jenna... S/he is coming soon!! 

I hope everything went well with you Liyana! Holding your little bundle right now!!!


----------



## Jai_Jai

really :cry: doesn't feel like it, I am gonna be induced I know it and its going to be awful :cry:


----------



## chocolatecat

hey girls,
sorry I've been gone for so long - I'm trying to avoid to much baby thinking  Just waiting for OH's SA next week - thursday -not sure how long till the results are in. Fingers crossed he can do his thing. I'm away all week for work - so hopefully that will mean he's ready to pop 
Been spotting for a week now, just waiting for AF to show her face properly. Going to ask for clomid if SA is good and a referal for me - try and get my tubes checked or something.

A new jelly belly on their way into the world - hope it's going well Liyanna - can't wait to see the pics!!! Big hugs to you both.

Sorry JT is keeping you waiting Jenna - the best things are worth waiting for!!! 

Meli/KB - sounds like a tough decision - you know me - I'm all for the drugs and the most likely to work option what ever it is. I'd be having IVF tomorrow if the NHS let me!!! But I'm sure what ever you decide will work for you. When are you getting the SA done? I've also not been in TTC for a long time, it's too depressing. LTTC makes me feel better - which is awful in a way.

Hope everyone else is doing well.
Big hugs to baby Jack - I hope he's feeling better and you're coping well Gabs.

R - how's you two?

Sara - how's your BDing going - I see you've been feeling frisky!!

Ash - hope your break is helping you too 

hugs to you all. I miss you, but when I joined BnB I never thought I'd still be in TTC - it's nearly been a year and it's 13 cycles - I know there are people worse off, but I'm so sad about our unused play room, the toys and clothes my sister has given me and I've been putting away for 'when we have kids'...but on the plus side we're about to book a week's trip to vegas (finally) going out around halloween - can't wait to experience that in the states!! 

See you all soon xxxx


----------



## LadyBee

OHHH Caroline, it's so good to hear from you hun! :hugs2: Thank you...

We're getting a SA done, but I'm impatient and so I'm going on the clomid, then OV, then after we know I for sure OV'd, then we will have to wait long enough to get the SA done. I will schedule it soon. We want to have the cash for it, and I think DH is sort of nervous (?) about it. We BD far too often to try to get the SA before OV. :blush:

Hugs to everyone, 
Ash, miss you.....

Wish we knew what Sarah was up to.....


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls...I hope all is well with each and everyone of you. I miss you all.

Jenna...wow anyday now!!:) I can't wait to meet him or her!! YAY> I'll pray you go into labor b4 your induction.

Ladybee..:) NIce new name, I read your journal. good luck with the clomid and I hope this works for you. How's the weight loss coming.....? NOt so good over here...lol

Rhonda!how is life at home? How are kids and hubby doing? MISS YOU

Debs~wow almost half way .....super exciting...do you have a name picked out?

Lyiana~Congrats!! How exciting.....can't wait to meet her. Hope your labor went smoothly and baby is healthy.:)

Girls if you have time.....please check out my thread in Home life and relationships......:(

I'm having alot of marriage troubles and i need some adivce. thanks.


----------



## Nlytin

I keep checking Liyana's twitter's page and she hasn't updated it yet. I can't wait to find out how she is doing!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls,

Congrats Liyana, can't wait to see pics of your little girl.

Jenna any day now, I will also pray it happens before induction but definitely by Sunday afternoon you will have you precious little JT in your arms.

Rhonda, hope you are doing well sweetie.

Gabby, I am at work but will definitely pop past that thread when I get home and check up on you. Be strong, you are so amazing you will get through this.

Lea, how are your last few weeks going?

Sarah, Sorry that :witch: showed up. I have my fingers crossed that you and MT get your BFPs this month on the Clomid.

Caroline, welcome back. I hope the break has helped. Good luck with the SA. Men must just get over it we go to the doctor and spread our legs all the time and that is hardly fun. It is all going to be worth it when you hold your little one, just remind him :)

As for me, not too much to report, still waiting for a definite kick from my little girl. I can't wait for DH to feel her move. I am 19w3d today and my C-Section will probably be on the 18th January so I am half way :yipee:

We have a 100% decided on Jessica for the first name and 80% decided on Caitlin for the second name. If I recall correctly I think I have MT to thank for that idea :hugs:

Have an awesome day everyone. Love you all.


----------



## Nlytin

Go Debs.............Go Debs...........Go Debs!!!! Halfway through.......boy as that time flew. Jessica Caitlin is pretty!
My last few weeks haven't been bad. I am ready though. So ready!!! Of course whenever God sees fit for him to make his arrival will be a blessing but I'm hoping he can do it in the next 2 weeks. I have Dr. appt today so we will se what's going on today.

Caroline, Glad that you popped. I hope it all goes well. Vegas around Halloween should be fun.

Gabs, I responded to your post. Hope it wasn't too harsh, but I can't stand that s*it!


----------



## LadyBee

I'm so honored that you liked my 'suggestion' :winkwink: It is a wonderful name and I love it. :hugs2:

I know, I too have been checking L's twitter page...grr, I am soooo excited!


----------



## Nlytin

I saw Liyana updated her twitter page and it says her and daughter Alisha are resting. Can't wait to hear the details!

Welcome baby Alisha!!!

No change sayeth the doctors! So it's just a waiting game.


----------



## Jai_Jai

:pink: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :yipee: :headspin: :yipee: :dance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: :pink:


:cloud9: *CONGRATULATIONS Liyana on the birth of Alisha!!!!*


:pink: :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :yipee: :headspin: :yipee: :dance: :yipee: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: :pink:

*Beautiful name, one on my list  hope you, hubby and your little princess are all doing well *​


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Yay she's here :wohoo: She is beautifil Liyana, and so are you and dad, your photographer did an amazing job!!!!! Welcome to the world Alisha, can't wait to watch you grow :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

:wohoo: She is gorgeous, beautiful little lips!!! :) Welcome to the world sweet Alisha!! Congrats beautiful mommy, and Daddy.


----------



## Jai_Jai

where is the pic????


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

There is a website you have to click on inside her twitter page.


----------



## nickysdestiny

Hello ladies! I've been gone for two months since the m/c. I was absolutely certian I didn't ever want to get pregnant again and well here I am. Nervous but glad to be back.

How is everyone? Thanks for all the support you ladies offered while I was here.


----------



## LadyBee

Hello sweetheart!! I am so glad you're happy :hugs2: We're gonna have a new string of BFPs, and you're back to join us!!! All the very best to you and your new spirit!


----------



## nickysdestiny

very very glad to be back! GL to everyone


----------



## Nlytin

She is beautiful Liyana!!!! I love the name Sharifah!


----------



## LadyBee

Look!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_28581.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

OMG KB I got goosebumps!!!! AHHHH!!!! :D :wohoo: :yipee: :dance: :dance: :yipee: :wohoo: OMG OMG OMG!!!!!! Ahhhhh!!!! :D I am so freaking excited for you sweetheart!!!!!!!!! Must be because Jenna's having her baby so we needed a new prego Jelly Belly :D I am so happy you should see my face right now, eeee!!!!! :D


----------



## LadyBee

Yes, will you txt her please?!?! I am dying over here!!!!!!!!! I can not believe this!!!!!!


----------



## nickysdestiny

WOOOHOOO thats a FANTASTIC line congrats!!!! yea!!! another may baby!!!!!!!


----------



## LadyBee

May 12th! :smug: AHHHH!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I will definately text her for you luv :D May 12th, what a wonderful due date!!! Big :hugs: for you and your new LO :wohoo:


----------



## LadyBee

I would really appreciate that honey. I have to peel myself away from this cyber party and go prepare for our guests! I am so happy to have such an awesome BnB team! Love you all!


----------



## DebsHopeful

I already posted this in your journal but I have to post it again MT:

OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG! :cloud9:
OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG! :cloud9:
OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG!OMG! :cloud9:
:yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: 
:wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: 
:yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: 
:wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: 
:yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: 
:wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: 
:yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: 
:wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: 
:yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: 
*CONGRALATIONS !*
:wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: 
:yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: 
:wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: 
:yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: 
:wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: 
:yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: 
:wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: 
:yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: 
:wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: 
:yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: 
:wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Sorry Liyana, I haven't Congrulated you on the birth of your lovely baby girl. Hope you are all healthy and well. You must be on :cloud9:

I don't use Twitter so hope it won't be too long before a picture is posted on BnB for us all to oggle at.
What a fabulous weekend.

Sarah, I hope it is your turn next :hugs:

Good luck everyone, with Liyana, Jenna and Lea all popping there will be quite a few more BFPs this month.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I texted Jenna, she's very excited for you too hun, sends hugs and BIG Congratulations :wohoo:


----------



## srm0421

Congrats Liyana on the birth of your baby and I already posted in your journal dear but I am so excited over your lines dear.


----------



## Nlytin

Lady, OMG...................My mouth dropped...............I see that line as clear as day. I'm so happy for you! It's amazing how God stepped in and said forget all the other interventions, I got this!!!!! I am so happy for you!!!!! May 12th......What a beautiful day!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Welcome back, Nicky and Congrats!!!


----------



## DebsHopeful

I am practically biting my nails here. Has anyone heard from Jenna? 
Is it a boy or a girl? How are they doing?


----------



## LadyBee

Nothing yet, she couldn't get admitted yesterday, just has to call today to get in...her journal is updated and you probably already saw it...lol :blush:


----------



## Gabrielle

OMG!!!!!!!!!! I have shivers ALLLL over me............! That is the most exciting/greatest news I"ve EVER seen, I am about to cry for you! I am SO SO SO SO happy for you honey! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Look what God has done, he's so faithful and I"m SO glad that he did it before you were about to start all these interventions.

Your BFP looks AWESOME!!!!!! Congrats my dear, you are going to be an AMAZING mother!!!!!!:hugs::hugs:

Lyiana.....she's beautiful and I love her name! Congrats to you sweetie, I hope you all are doing well and healthy. Get some rest sweetheart. 

Jenna...GOOD LUCK today my luv. I know you will do wonderful and be very strong. Finally today is the day and I bet your super excited! Please keep us updated! I will say a prayer for you and your lo this morning.:hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

Thank you sweetheart....I didn't want to bombard you with everything I know you have going on, but I am sooo happy! :hugs2:


----------



## DebsHopeful

I am off to bed girls so will only find out tomorrow if little JT is a boy or a girl.....eeek it is soooo exiciting.

Love you all :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

Things are so exciting around here, like Sara, I am soooo happy!


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe hun, I always have time for my friends!:) You girls are ALWAYS here from me, and I will do the same. Luv you! .......you should see my facebook status lol.


----------



## LadyBee

.......what does it say? :smug:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

https://i271.photobucket.com/albums/jj144/jordantwolfe/its_a_girl.gif​

*Jenna has given birth to a healthy baby  !!!  Weighing 8lbs 15oz at 3:24 this morning, Sept 7th. She had a nice natural birth and only labored for 6 hours!! Well done Jenna!! Both mommy and baby girl are doing great but tired. *

We can't wait to meet your little princess sweetie, rest as much as possible while your in the hospital, we love you so much! :hugs: & :kiss:


----------



## LadyBee

:cloud9::cloud9: :wohoo::yipee::yipee::wohoo: :cloud9::cloud9:

I'm soooo happy.........this is wonderful.................:hug:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Baby's name is Adriana, have not yet decided on a middle name, will let you all know as soon as I hear :D


----------



## LadyBee

......that's GORGEOUS! I love it!!!!!!


----------



## Nlytin

I love the name Adriana!!


----------



## nickysdestiny

Oh my Goodness you are stunning!!!!


----------



## DebsHopeful

What a lovely name. I can't wait to see how beautiful she is :)

That makes it 4 girls:Rhonda - 8th June 2009 - Kiaya 
Liyana - 3rd September 2009 - Alisha
Jenna - 7th September 2009 - Aidriana
Debbie - 25th January 2010 - Expecting baby girl (Jessica)

2 Boys:
Gabby - Jack
Lea - 28th September 2010- Expecting baby boy

Still to find out/Team yellow:
KB - 12th May 2010 Expecting
Nicky - Expecting

BFPs just around the corner:
Sarah
Ashley
Caroline


----------



## msTwiggy

omigosh!!! so much great news within such a short time i'm away!!!!

first and foremost, thank you all for your well wishes!! :kiss:
little Alisha is now doing what every baby does best, SLEEP. LOL! Myself, am doing quite well, except that my stitches are causing stinging pains every now and then. I can't even sit proper!! Oh yes, had a natural birth but with the epi (boo to episiotomies!) 

Now on to everyone's happy news!! OMIGOSH I'M SO HAPPY I COULD CRY!!!!

:happydance::wohoo::happydance:JENNA!!! A baby girl!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! :happydance::wohoo::happydance:

:wohoo:LadyBee!!! YOU GOT YOUR BFP!!!! YAY FOR YOU!!! YAY! YAY! YAYYY!! :wohoo:

Nicky, congrats to you too hun!!!! :hugs:

oh dear, alisha's up, gotta attend to her for a bit, WILL BE BACK SOON!!!


----------



## LadyBee

Nicky is my fellow May Mommy! :D

Liyana, I can't wait for updates! :hugs2:


----------



## Gabrielle

LadyBee......Okay I knew you were beautiful, but i didn't know you were sexy.....;)! Your hubby must look at you and smile everyday knowing he's got such a gorgeous wife!
How are you feeling? anything different going on with that new pregnant body?!?

Btw my facebook status was....Can't believe the news she heard this morning! One of my friends, after 7 years of ttc, She's PREGNANT! God is truly amazing.:) I'll be walking around with a smile like it was me with the bean inside my belly.

Jenna~ A GIRL???? OMG how exciting, I bet your over the moon!!!!!!! I hope you and baby are doing well and your getting some rest. Nice short labor, impressive my dear. I can't wait to hear all about it! ANd see pictures of course too!:) 

Nicky....welcome back my dear and I'm so happy to hear your good news!:)

WOW girls.....it's amazing we've known each other for a almost a year and I just can't believe so many have had our little ones and now all these new preggos and soon to be preggos..it's amazing. WE REALLY need to get together somday...please! I'm willing to drive!:) Luv you ladies.

As you know i've been dealing with alot but i'm not giving up, i'm trying to take care of myself and my boys and hope that things change. I joined a forum for verbally abused women and its great support and adivce! I dont know what will end up happening but at least i'm starting to realize things and taking corrective measures.

i've got my second counseling appt today so we'll she how that goes. 

Buh bye girls, have a wonderful day!:)


----------



## LadyBee

Gabs you truely are such a sweetheart...:hugs2:

I am just having nagging cramps. I took another nap this afternoon and when I got up it was so uncomfortable for about 15 minutes. 

How long should I expect to get these every day? Will they eventually start to skip a day here and there? The ones after my nap today were brutal...they were like AF but stretching/pulling burning feeling too. :dohh:

I have an appointment at my dr. to get my bloods done on Thursday morning. Then I will keep you all posted, but so far my first OB appointment is on October 6th. It's subject to change though because I want DH to be there and I am not sure that works with either of our work schedules.

How is everyone?! I can't wait until Ash and the others see I'm finally pregnant!! :dance:
:hug:


----------



## Nlytin

Debs, you meant to put 2009. If I had to be pregnant until 2010. I would go mad. I'm already anxious as it is. 

I'm so hoping doc says I've jumped to 4-5 cm dialated and can go to the hospital. Wishful thinking I know.

Lady, love the pic.

Liyana, can't wait to see more pics of Alisha!

Gabs, I'm glad to hear about the support group. I truly hope everything works out for the fam!


----------



## LadyBee

C'mon Pudah!! On your mark, get set..............GO! :dance:


----------



## msTwiggy

hello again all! 

k i don't have much time to come online now, as i'm in my "confinement" period. not sure if they have this in the UK and the US, but the Malay culture has it that if you have a baby, you have to be in confinement period for 44 days! that means no leaving the room for 44 days, eating only selected types of food (more like fish in black pepper and vege all the way) and also going through hot stone massages and bathing with water mixed with herbs etc.

so i only get to steal time every once in a while when the confinement lady (we have this lady who comes to do the cooking, the bath water, the massages) goes downstairs to prepare food or to heat up the massaging stone.

anyhuuu, it was a gruelling 8-9hours of labour for me. got a jab, and also epidural, only to find out that it wasnt the contractions that was causing me pain. Little alisha's head was tilted up hence she was pressing against the back of my cervix and my pelvic bone. So no amount of epidural helped.

But, in the end, she came out a healthy pink baby with just three pushes!! so yay!!

to date, i have not done a single diaper change, nor have i bathed her, or changed her clothes etc. My husband's the bestest. he does ALL of that. even the waking up in the middle of the night to change her diapers. All i do is feed the baby, lol. 

here are more pictures of tiny alisha on my husband's facebook :)
https://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#/album.php?aid=139038&id=577733528

Lea, good luck!! GOOOOOOO PUDAH!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

awe Liyana she is to cute!!!! You are one lucky girl to have your dh doing everything, wow!! I'm very jealous! No we don't have anything like that over here in the US, its funny how different each part of the world is. Must say though I would LOVE someone to come and do all my cooking for me and cleaning and getting the baby already!!!! Enjoy Alisha hun, she's beautiful :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

Aww Liyana, she's soooo precious! I hope you get to relax during your 'confinement'...:shock:


----------



## srm0421

She is so beautiful Liyana I don't know how much I would like the confinement period but I hope she is not too strict with you or your BNB gals will break you out if we need to :rofl: Seriously I hope you enjoy the special treatment, you have a lovely baby girl.


----------



## nickysdestiny

Liyana, she is beautiful!! congrats!!

GL Lea!!

Ladies I am so excited!! I get my 1st u/s Fri!!! today and tomorrow are going to drag on and on I know it!!!


----------



## LadyBee

Nicky! That's wonderful! I'm so happy for you, that's soon! :shock: GL!!!
I had my bloods drawn today, I'll get and post the results tomorrow afternoon. Based on those I have a tentative appointment to go in Friday morning to have a comparative. :happydance:


----------



## Nlytin

Liyana, I'm moving to Malaysia. I had a somewhat self imposed confinement when I had Zoe, but nothing where someone did all the things that wonderful lady is doing for you. DH sounds like a dream. I want one. Alisha is beautiful!!


----------



## srm0421

Wow, congrats Nicky, I saw your BFP progression, it sure looks good. I can not wait to hear about your scan and Lady Bee's numbers.


----------



## nickysdestiny

Ok I have to take a deep breath!! u/s in one hour. Its early because back in June they gave me a methotrexate (sp) shot to stop the pregnancy they believe was in my tube. They need to be sure everythings ok I guess.


----------



## LadyBee

Oh! Good luck sweets!!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Good Luck Nicky!!! :hugs: Let us know how you make out.


----------



## srm0421

Good luck, so excited for you.


----------



## nickysdestiny

ok no good news. They didn't see anything in the u/s. they say i could be too early, have an ectopic, or not be pregnant at all. Had to get betas done waiting for doc to call me back.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh hun I'm sorry you had bad luck at the docs :( You are pregnant if your getting positives on your tests, I really hope its not ectopic! What's the next step after the blood workc


----------



## nickysdestiny

more tests I guess. If it is ectopic I don't want the shot again its just way to close to abortion for me. So I don't know whats going to happen. They said doc was gonna call me but office is closed now, so unless she calls soon I gotta wait all weekend.

I don't know if I can go through this again if it is not a viable pregnancy. I think after this I am just plain done hurts my heart too much. Not sure how some women can go through it over and over. bless their hearts


----------



## LadyBee

Aww Nicky......Maybe it's just too early?? Is there any way you're not as far as you thought?

I'm looking forward to your results, I still have faith.

:hug: I'm sorry you have to have this stress and heartache...hopefully it's not as they say.....I'll be thinking of you hun.


----------



## nickysdestiny

Anything is possible. my numbers came back and they are 269 so that means I could just be really early. I go back on moday for another test


----------



## LadyBee

FX.......!! :hug:


----------



## DebsHopeful

:hugs: Nicky. They like your figures to be above 500 for them to pick it up on an u/s and that is if you have the right equipment. I am sure this is all going to work out.

Huge congratulations on KB, how are you feeling? I didn't get MS until 5w4d and then it didn't go away until around 19 weeks. I hope you don't have to suffer it. It is aweful.

Has anyone seen any pictures of Aidriana? I am dying to see how cute she is.

Nothing exciting to report. I am so tired because I went out with my girlfriends last night for a birthday party at a Medevil Restruant where you have to dress up and only got home after midnight.

Love you all. Will try and catch up properly during the week.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

No pics of Adriana yet :hissy: 

Jenna is spending all the time she can with her new little family before Jos has to go back to work tomorrow, so I am hoping we get to see her pretty little face sometime tomorrow...


----------



## LadyBee

Oh I can not wait to see her..... :cloud9: 
Thanks Debs...I right this moment have indigestion...:rofl: Feeling all in all, pretty good. I wake up super early, pee way too often, haven't got an appetite in the morning so I force myself to eat protein, then feel sick afterward. I have been having lots of cramps since implantation and though I know they're normal, I worry, but try not to. I am feeling quite bloated and sleepy all the time. I take a 1+ hour nap every day. I feel pregnant, and I love it! :D
Nicky-I just read that too, about the numbers being above 500 to have a good ultrasound. Hopefully this was just the case. 

I'm getting my second set of numbers tomorrow. Please keep those sticky vibes coming my lovely Jellies...I am hoping for the best! :hug:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Sending lots of sticky :dust: to our new mummies-to-be :hugs:

KB, please pop in and visit the girls in the LTTCers preggie thread: 
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...sisted-conception-let-light-keep-shining.html

Sleep as much as you can. I used to keep a pillow in my car, I was never brave enough to actually bring it into the office but I was so tempted to because I wanted to sleep the entire day at work but it does go away and you will have your energy back in second trimester.

Thanks for keeping us posted Rhonda. I am sure you will be one of the first ones to see the pics. I can't wait, I am sure she is just too beautiful just like her little sister Kaiya :)

Any word from Lea? I wonder if her little man has made his apparence yet. Little Jack is looking for some testosterone to keep him company in the thread. My thought are with you Gabby, hope things are improving.

We are also waiting for more pics of Liyana's little one.

Sarah, Caroline, Ashley we are all routing for you to get your BFPs :dust:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Debs, I'm pretty sure Sarah is out, atleast that's how it sounds on Facebook...she doesn't sound like she wants another one anytime soon. I think her and Tony are wttc now.

Unless you meant Sara??


----------



## LadyBee

Oh wow, Sarah is out? Well, hopefully things work out wonderfully for them, WTTC and all. :)

I'll check out the thread Debs, thank you. I am sort of avoiding any pregnancy stuff just yet. I don't need to get worried, I have lots of time for that...:rofl:

I'm eagerly awaiting Jenna's pics. Hope she has a moment to post some today! :cloud9:


----------



## chocolatecat

Sorry I've been away so long - I've missed so much haven't I? I really can't come on very much - it's too much for me right now - I'm definitely getting obsessed.

Oh wooooow!!!! So much going on! KB - I'm so, so, so very happy for you - no one deserves it more then you - 7 years!!! gosh. Hope all is going well. And PS - you are stunning!!!! crikey!

Nicky - congrats too - hope the bloods are up again next week and the next U/S shows you your lovely sticky bean.

Jenna - congrats - can't wait to see pics and hear all about it.

Liyanna - wowser - you have cutest little dot in the world - she is lovely and the name is beautiful.

Gabs - hope all your little ones are doing ok. How's Jack doing? hope family life is improving for you. you're a strong and amazing woman - you'll make the right decision.

My oh has had his SA - he said it was tough (I was away at the time) but he did his thing - 2-3 weeks to get the results...trying not to think too hard about it. Might not see you all until then - sorry. I love you and miss you all. But need to deal with things in my head first.

Love and hugs to you all xxx


----------



## srm0421

Hello gals, sorry I have been MIA. I am having a hard time being positive when i am on here and see so many BFPs. I usually just post in my journal and then head out unless i know someone has news. I have been checking on Jenna to see pictures but hopefully today. Nicky as Debs said the numbers have to be high to see anything on US, 269 is a good number by it's self so lets hope for a big big number today. I believe it is over 1000 for an u/s though, I could be wrong. I will be better once I know I have ovulated and covered my bases. I will be on Vacation in Laughlin Friday, sat and come home Sunday so no one go and do anything exciting while I am gone. I am trying to be a better journal hopper.Caroline, FX for good news in a few weeks


----------



## Nlytin

Nope Debs, still preggers! I go to the doc on Thursday which will probably be more of the same. NO CHANGE!! It's actually ok because DH is away on business and won't be back until Thursday. So after that it's fine for him to come.

Can't wait to see the pics of Adriana.


----------



## nickysdestiny

just dropped in to say I got my second number back and it only went up to 497 not really double but doc thinks its ok for now. go for another u/s next monday.


----------



## srm0421

:yipee: at least it went up, I am so excited for you to have another u/s and things are at least going up.


----------



## LadyBee

Nicky, did they do progesterone!? 

Sweet Sara, I have seen a couple of posts where you say you're feeling a bit down...:hugs2: I don't know what to say hun, but I know how it feels. I do feel a bit cruddy knowing that I'm one of the ones who is 'surrounding' you and not helping your feeling not so good. I know, I know, it's still exciting when your buds finally get it...but believe me, I sincerely can not wait for you to have joy for YOURSELF. 
After so long, you know how shocked I was...so all I can say is just keep strong, I would persue further testing, and hey, you might get knocked up the cycle before you even start further investigations! :hug: You're such a special Mommy...we all love you.

Caroline, and Ash, I feel the same about you two...I honestly believe you will get this.


----------



## srm0421

:hugs: LadyBee, You getting your miracle M&M is not in any way making me feel down. Having trouble getting pregnant myself, You give me hope more than anything. I am just tired mostly of family members who knock up illegal immigrants who happen to be 7 weeks pregnant but they have only been together 2 months? Stuff like that. For my friends on here it is exciting to hear and experience with you but I feel like i am on the sidelines being left out of the huddle if you know what I mean. I in no way wish to avoid you news and excitement though which is why I went crazy trying to find a HCG doubling calculator for you :hugs: Don't feel cruddy in even the tiniest amount. :hug:


----------



## LadyBee

Well, I get that...but believe me, I watched lots of past cycle buddies go from first tri to the parenting journals.....
I think you're awesome. :) That about sums it up. :) You'll get it too hun...:hug:


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls thought I'd come stop by and say hi and check on everyone.

LB~ Excellent numbers my dear, sounds like you've got a great sticky bean in there! Can't wait for your u/s...you must still be on :cloud9:!

Debs~Where is your BUMP? lol I bet you must have a beautiful one now. Forgive me if you've posted it and I've missed it. :hugs: Do you have a nursery picked out?

Sara~I'm still praying that BFP comes SOON! You will be pregnant by xmas i know it!:) :hugs:

Rhonda~how are you and the kiddos? I can't believe Kiaya is 3 months already.

Lea~Any news sweetie? I bet your getting anxious now. Jack needs a guy friend! lol

Jenna~ i'm DYING to see a pic of your little adriana. I understand your super busy soaking up all the new family time! hope your enjoying it sweetie!

Well I should let you know my husband and I are improving day by day. Things are moving forward and we are working hard at it. I still go to couseling once a week so that helps me and gives me ideas for us to do to work on our marriage. I know both of us want this forever and we WILL get there! 

Owen started preschool!!!:( It was so sad and exciting. He LOVES it...just thinking though next year, he'll be in kindergaren everyday all day!:(:cry:

Gavin has been sick at least once a month and 3 times in the past 6 weeks, so he's seeing a Immunologist at childrens in a few weeks...hoping/praying he's okay. 

Jack is sick again. my pooor little man. He's got pneumoina again! We've been living at the doctors since his birth. He weights alil over 9lbs now!:) Despite being sick he's doing really well so thats good. Today he started puking up alot after every feed and is extremly crabby....but we're seeing doctor at 3pm.

Thats that for now. miss you all!:hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

a few recent pics of the boys!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN2007.JPG
File size: 43.1 KB
Views: 4









DSCN2065.JPG
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 4









DSCN2064.JPG
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 3









DSCN2030.JPG
File size: 68.7 KB
Views: 3









DSCN2019.JPG
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Gabrielle

Oh and Nicky....SORRY I forgot you above! BIG hugs...lol. I think it's great that your numbers went up, i'm sure that everything will turn out the way it should. THinking of you, can't wait for your scan next week.


----------



## LadyBee

Gabs! Those pictures are precious! I haven't seen the boys before, and they are just soooo adorable! Thank you for posting those!
I'm glad things seem to be getting better hun, I just want you and your boys to be safe. :hugs2:


----------



## Nlytin

Gabs, I have never seen the boys before either. They are heartbreakers!!! I'm glad things are looking up at home. I hope it stays that way.

As for me no playmate for Jack yet! I'm hoping this little guy was just waiting for his daddy to get home and will start trying to do something. I think I was spoiled in my thinking since Zoe came at 38 wks I just assumed he would come now or maybe a week before. I know that i'm not due for 11 days but I'm READY!! Went to the doc today.....No Change............Going next Wednesday..........probably will be no change. If I'm lucky I won't make it, especially since the doctor that I'm seeing is one of the docs I wanted to deliver my little guy.


----------



## Gabrielle

Girls.......AF due today. No sign of spotting....like i ALWAYS have.....:( CM is white, thick and creamy, cervix is medium and closed super tight. I noticed the other day i'm peeing alot more(and this was b4 i even thought a chance of pregnancy..) and also today i'm so constipated that i have a bit of blood.............

Should i test....or give it till sunday? 

I'm kinda freaking out here.


----------



## srm0421

Test, I need to know. Good luck for results you want dear.


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks ..I think i shall wait till sunday. IF no AF then, then I'll be worried and take a test. obviously don't want to be,...but if i am then of course I'll be happy and accept it.


----------



## nickysdestiny

Thanks Gabs and everyone else!! I went in today cuz I was having really bad pains and was worried about ectopic again. They did another u/s and saw a gest. sac (and what I think was a 2nd one) Said I was very early only about 4 weeks so that would explain why we werent able to see anything last time and not much this time


----------



## nickysdestiny

Sara, I am sending you hugs and praying that you get your blessing of pregnancy soon!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

OMG Gabby!!! I'm sure your not pregnant hun, I was 10 days late getting my period this last cycle, your body is not regular yet, since having a baby, this will take awhile before they are back to normal. I am freaking out a little though about the white creamy CM...what happens if you get pregnant this soon after having a c-section, your body isn't healed internally so you would have to have the baby aborted right? I always wondered about that. Hope the :witch: shows soon!!! :hugs:

Great News for you Nicky!! And 2 sacs? OH my...our first set of Jelly Belly twins :yipee: Are you going for another u/s anytime soon?

Hang in there Lea, boys are lazy and they like to take their sweet ole time entering this world. Your almost there! Have you settled on a name yet??


----------



## srm0421

Nicky thanks for the blessings and OMG :shock: two sacs? So glad things seem to be looking good.


----------



## LadyBee

Gab, test! I am not one for waiting at this point!
Nicky, :hugs2: I'm so happy that things are looking better!!
Lea, hope your little guy makes his grand entry asap!!
:hug:


----------



## Gabrielle

Lol Rhonda your so funny. lol.....but you did get an IUD soooo theres explanantion for you being late haha.

Well i just feel yucky and guess what......i have a UTI!!!! NOOOOOO that totally means pregnancy for me. I'm sure i'm fine lol but we'll see. I took a frer tonight and it was negative..but it's night and I know sometimes I dont show positive for a few days. If i dont have af on sunday I will test that am.

Rhonda...i have NO idea what they would do? i obviously planned on keeping it if i was....but idk how they go about that. I've had two sections and also i'm at EXTREME high risk for a placenta accreita......and hemmoraging to death....SO yea idk. But I feel God will handle this and if i am pregnant then it's for a reason.

Dont worry if i'm good to go I will be getting the mirena ASAP....he made me wait for this next period. 

Nicky!!! Two sacs.....HOW EXCITING! I think everything sounds great so far babe, hang in there sweetie. hugs to you all

I'm going to work in the am......URGH!!! its 10pm and I have to get up at 5, not to mention getting up with Jack. What was i thinking??????


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabby I researched it last night, if you get pregnant again before 6 months after your section you have to abort it, if you don't there is a VERY good chance that not only will the baby die but so will you. I really hope your not pregnant hun :cry:

Heading up north in a few hours for the weekend. Going to my brother's surprise 30th birthday party tonight and Kaiya's christening is on Sunday :dance:


----------



## nickysdestiny

Gabs I hope everything turns out ok!! hugs!!


----------



## nickysdestiny

I get another u/s on thurs. I have decided that I AM PREGNANT and right now, EVERYTHING is OK. So I am going to enjoy it. :)


----------



## LadyBee

:hug:.....that's great Nicky! You're right! PMA!


----------



## Gabrielle

Still no af.......eeeks. I'm so nervous for tomorrow. If it's negative I'm pretty sure I'm not pregnant. 

Rhonda~ where did you read all that info? I talked to a few docs at work and they said that many women have gotten pregnant right after c section and they do just fine. Just obviously have some risks. But in my case it's a severly high risk so I guess I will deal with all of that if I was pregnant. I feel God has a plan and if my plan was to get pregnant then theres a reason....so idk.

Good Nicky! I agree your pregnant! And maybe with TWINS!!!!! YAY. Good luck for your scan and try to just enjoy each day!:)

Mel how are you feeling?


----------



## LadyBee

Hello :) Gabs, I know you're being open-minded because God might have a plan, but I sure hope you aren't hun.......:hugs2:
I'm feeling sick. dance: ) But I'm also having lots of stretching. I can't wait to have my U/S!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

I can't wait for your u/s either!!!!!!:) And Glad your feeling sick....lol, in a good way.

And yes I'm hoping/ praying I'm not pregnant either!! I am NOT ready for another baby for a good few years. I'm enjoying my family way to much! I am terrible cramps and the creamy cm yet.....it could go either way at this point. Guess tomorrow am will be a good clue . If it's NOT preggers.....then I'm pretty sure it's just late


----------



## nickysdestiny

oh my goodness my nipples feel like there are needles being stuck in them!! OOOOOWWWWWW!!! But my body's version of morning sickness has kicked in. I'm happy.


----------



## LadyBee

Nicky, I know what you mean! I'm happy you're feeling that!!! I have been dealing with that this entire time! :rofl: It's not exactly fun, but I'm happy about it! :rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

:bfn: ! ....:) So I'm assuming af is on the way. If she's not here by Wednesday then I will test again! 

Girls I'm kinda sad I don't want to get the IUD>.....b/c I rather not plan our next baby and let it just happen if it does happen. I feel like the IUD causes a m/c..since there are no hormones that prevent ovulation..? Do you know what I mean. 

Idk though, i know I dont want to get pregnant for at least a year and I don't think the withdrawal method is good enough.....oh decisions deciiions.

I have to say it was hard seeing a BFN....lol but I am relieved at the same time. :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

Oh, Gabs...it's just too soon. I'm relieved for you. 

I don't think of the IUD that way, but maybe you should look into the sponge with spermicide.......
Do your religious views dictate some of your available methods of birth control?


----------



## nickysdestiny

Gabs happy for you!! I know its hard to make a decision like that and wonder if you are putting your will ahead of God's will. Spend some time in prayer about it and wait patiently on Him. I'll join you in prayer if you want me to.


----------



## nickysdestiny

OH Good luck with you u/s tomorrow post pics if you can!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Just wanted to stop by and Say Good Luck Ladybee and ENJOY your FIRST baby ultrasound! :happydance:
I'm extremly happy for you. You've deserved this for too long and you finally will get the chance! God has blessed you with the most amazing Gift in the world, and I know you will be one of the best mommies I know. Can't wait to see pictures my dear.:hugs: Luv ya.


----------



## srm0421

:yipee: scan day today for Lady and Thursday for Nicky, this is the best week ever. Sorry it was hard seeing the bfn Gabs but as you said things happen for a reason. I am glad your body will be getting a chance to heal though, it deserves it. Well I Oed so now on to waiting. I am trying to keep positive but I do not feel it too much this month. Don't ask me why because I have no clue, :rofl:


----------



## Gabrielle

I'm relieved to have a BFN! lol But now if AF would come now!!!! I have that stupid discharge and I'm praying that I'm not pregnant. I know I ovulated about a 2 weeks ago...b/c i rmember the o pain and ewcm...so who knows. I"m sure Af is coming but it would be nice to know for sure.

Sara~ I'll say a prayer for yoU! I really hope that BFP is around the corner!:) The month I got pregnant i thought iw as out for sure........and the other months i thought i was pregnant...so who knows. Good luck babe.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabrielle said:


> Rhonda~ where did you read all that info?

I googled it and everyplace I went seemed to say the same thing, but definately talk to your doctor before you do anything :hugs: As for the IUD, don't worry if you do want another one they are simple to have removed (some girls even do it themselves) and you can get pregnant right away, a good friend of mine got pregnant the very next month after having it removed and had a beautiful healthy baby boy :) I had one put in and am loving it so far :thumbup: I would recommend them!


----------



## Nlytin

Lady, I hope you have a great U/S today!

Nicky, I hope yours is great this week too! Wow, the possiblity of twins!

Gabs, I have to say I'm thankful that God sent you that BFN! You have a lot on your plate right now and need to focus on that.

Rhonda, how was Kaiya's christening?

Sara, I have to believe your BFP is waiting for you and you will have it before you know it so you can have a 2010 baby!!!

Nothing going on for me.........last night and the night before I had some minor (and some that didn't feel so minor) contractions but they went away because I was able to go to sleep. So still waiting. I have a drs appt Wednesday so will see if any change happens. My grandfather is coming up on Friday from South Carolina for the birth, but I don't know why since I can't guarantee him a great-grandson before he goes back. I might ask about having my membranes stripped, if they will even do it before I'm overdue.


----------



## LadyBee

Hey! I'm back! 

Things went so well. DH and I sat there and we saw little M's heart flickering away. 132!! Everything was perfect! :cloud9: Here's the pic:

I'm exhausted and not feeling well...lol. :hug: TTYL!
 



Attached Files:







6w2d_us.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## nickysdestiny

yea!!!! congrats on little M!!!!!! woooohooooo


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe YAY!!!! What wonderful news and such a tiny cutie pie!!!:) I'm beyond happy for you and your husband! take care of that precious bean. hugs.


----------



## DebsHopeful

I will write more tonight when I am at home and not at work.

Just wanted to drop in and say congrats to KB on a beautiful little Beany called "M"

Gabs, I am relieved that the test came back negative. You don't want to be faced with putting your body at risk, definitely better to try and wait a little bit before you start trying again if you can. How many kiddos do you want? I know you and your DH are both keen on a super big family.

R, looking forward to hearing about the christening. 

Everyone else I love you lots and will write more later. Perhaps there might be a little Pudha in the world when I log in tonight?!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Haha Debs....We don't plan on trying for a good few YEARS!! If even at all.....this was just a waiting for the IUD and using withdrawal method untill then. Am not trying....hehe. But still no af, and a few pg signs......girls when should i test again.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabs when was AF due for you?

Kaiya's christening went well, she was a little fussy but only because it was almost time for her to eat. Brayden was way worse at his! I'm not sure when we'll get the pictures but I will definately post some in here for you guys. Its been awhile since I've put any new pics of Kaiya up, here are some I took last week, she was weighed last Thursday and was 13lbs 4oz and 24.5" long. I have to call today and make her 4 month checkup appt...holy crap my baby is going to be 4 months before I know it :shock: where does the time go?!
 



Attached Files:







DSC04858.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 3









DSC04841.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 8









DSC04846.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## srm0421

R- she is so darn cute. I can not believe she is going to be 4 months old soon where did the time go indeed? I said I was going to be pregnant before you had her and that didn't happen so now I better be pregnant before she turns one or I might be a little mad :rofl:


----------



## LadyBee

Rhonda she is so beautiful. :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

She's such a cutie Rhonda! Jack looks so much younger then her...and she's so much more alert. Was she alert at 2 months of age? He is for a little bit like twice a day but thats it.

Okay so a good friend of mine has had rash for months and no doctor could figure it out...well her daughter and her mom just broke out in it and now they are saying it's scabies....EW!!!!

Anyways...this friend has watched my children a few times and has been here quite a bit..and I"m terrified we're going to get in.:( I called a doctor (not ours, shes off) and they said to not PRE treat it and if we start to show signs then treat it......urgh! 

I rather get the cream and use it, b/c it can take up to two months for symptoms appear and well I don't want to start dealing with that.

What do you ladies think......she's held the baby quite a bit, we've been to her house and she's been here, do you think we'll get it? Thats just so gross! yuck. I know she's clean but she does home health care and I'm sure she got it there.

As far as AF goes......I got it on August 17th last month. and it last the normal 9day. So techinally it should have been due by the 15 of this month(28days), but I know i very from 28 to 35 days. So....today i'm at Cd 35...and NO sign of it. I always spot for a few days, and I did when I got my first one since Jack. It started off spotting for 3 days then it came. So idk, It could just be late but then again I have a few things that make me think/feel preggers so idk.

I think i'll buy a test tonight and if it's negative in the morning I'll wait a week adn if i STILL don't have it I'll do a blood test and then get the IUD.:)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Opps :blush:
Just realized I posted a pic of Kaiya flipping me off :rofl: She's grounded! :rofl:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Wow I can't believe Kaiya is almost 4 months. Does seem very unreal.
She is so beautiful and Gabby the picture of all the boys is just awesome. 
What handsome young men you have there.

Got a thunderstorm building up outside, looks like we are in for some rain so going to have to shut the computer off since I have been told I live in the lightening capital of the world.

Love you all. No news for Lea...maybe there is another jelly tot amoungst us and we just don't know it yet!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

No she wasn't that alert at 2 months either Gabby, around 3 months is where they are awake a lot more during the day and start being more social, cooing, laughing, recognizing you and smiling more. Remember since Jack was born early he will be a little behind schedule, Kaiya was 3 weeks early and she's behind where Brayden was developmentally too.


----------



## Gabrielle

I'm being selfish and sad.........So my husband brother is getting married and Brain is going to be the best man(but he doesnt want to be) and Owen will be the ring barrer.....I'm not in it..:( It just upsets me, i dont want my husband walking with another women, and I don't want him going to a bachelor party and all that stuff...it makes me want to cry.

And i HATE that he and our son is in the wedding but not me.......! Brains sister is standing up for the Bride, why can't I too.....:(


----------



## Nlytin

Rhonda, she is such a cutie and getting big so fast.

Debs, I'm still pregnant and feel like I show no signs of not being pregnant anytime soon! 

Lady, I'm glad your u/s went well. 

Gabs, don't get upset it's just a processional and I'm sure he'll be good at the bachelor party.


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe Hun..your almost there...9 days untill your overdue. Never know what will happen in nine days.

And......NO bachelor party for him! I couldn't go to either of my sisters.....so therefore NO way.....to be honest I don't trust him going. The wedding part okay i know I have to get over but not that. nope nope nope.


----------



## LadyBee

I can understand that....Hopefully it doesn't turn into a huge argument or something...he just needs to realize that's a no no and forget it now.

Rhonda, you cracked me up, I noticed it only after you said it.

Lea, just a few more days....:hug:


----------



## nickysdestiny

Hey Gabs, when was the last time your friend was over and holding the baby? was her skin exposed while she was holding him or on your funiture? I would call the doc back and speak to your reg doc who knows you and your family (especially the baby). Scabies is HIGHLY contagious from close contact. takes about 21 days for new eggs (eww gross) to hatch under the skin (usually in folds like the elbow, knee, between fingers. Then for kids on the Scalp,Face, Neck, Palms of the hands and, Soles of the feet). Most docs recommend that if one person in the family has it EVERYONE should get treated even if they don't have symptoms.

Praying this doesnt happen to your beautiful family!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Thanks Nicky, Yea she was holding him, doctors had told her it was an allergic reaction to something(for about 2 months!!), and finally her daughter and mom broke out in it and now they've diagnosed scabies. The reason i didnt think it was scabies is b/c she had it ALL over her body. everywhere.

She's been here lots and they've been there a few times. and she would hold jack everytime, and also her daughter would crawl into Jack's carseat. I"M SURE he'll evenutally break out.....don't you think?!?!

I've called our doctor and waiting for nurse to call back.

I know they say to treat babysitters, close family, and friends......so i'm not to sure WHY this dumb idiot said not too...


----------



## nickysdestiny

He said not to because he is a dumb idiot!!!!! lol. If you haven't already just wash all the clothing and keep an eye on everyone.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Hello Everyone!! Just wanted to pop in and give you some :hugs:

Nyltin - keeping everything crossed for a safe arrival soon

Rhonda - Kaiya is lush

LadyBee - Love little 'M' so beautiful and so happy for you

love to all of you

I will update soon, I am just real poorly at the minute and having some probs feeding Adriana and feeling a little low so trying to keep busy so the dreaded PND does not sneak in as I feel like its starting to (might be cos I am so ill) but I will come by and update as soon as I can!!! Oh and post pics of my Princess :D

xxxxx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

YAY!! :hugs: So nice to hear from you hun, keep busy and remember how much I love you :kiss:


----------



## Jai_Jai

thanks hun :hugs: and thanks for ur siggy its beautiful xxx


----------



## LadyBee

I've missed you!!!!!! I hope you feel better soon luv!

Gabs, I'm so sorry you have to worry about this now!!! Grr, stupid scabies. DH had them when he was little, he got them from his dad who stayed at a cheap hotel when he was driving truck...they were the only two to get them though, hopefully you all don't have it!!!!


----------



## srm0421

Jai-Jai I am so excited to hear from you. I can not wait to see pictures. Sorry you are feeling a little down, remember there are plenty of people here to talk to. :hugs:

Gabs- Sorry about the scabies scare. A friend of ours took her daughter in and found out she had scabies to. Sebastian had played with her recently so I was scared but he was ok. I hope the boys are ok too but as Nicky said just watch out for signs. :hugs:


----------



## nickysdestiny

I leave in 20 min for my next u/s!!!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Good Luck Nicky!!! Can't wait to hear all about it :D


----------



## srm0421

Good luck, i can not wait to hear the good news.


----------



## LadyBee

I just wanted to check on you nicky! I hope things go well sweetheart! :hug:


----------



## nickysdestiny

I'm BAAAACK everything was perfect!! Babybear has a heartbeat of 141 we are measuring 6w2d woooohooo soooo happy :)

here is a pic I will also try to upload a quick video of the hb


https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/nickysdestiny/pregnancy%20stuff/editedbabybear6w2d.jpg



https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/nickysdestiny/pregnancy%20stuff/th_hbvideo6w2d.jpg


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:yipee: Such fantastic news!!! I'm so happy for you hun, glad everything is just perfect :hugs:


----------



## srm0421

:yipee: So excited for you.


----------



## LadyBee

PERFECTION!!!! I KNEW IT!!!!!!!!! That's an awesome HB! I just saw that a couple of days ago too.....:cloud9: How awesome!!!!! I am so stoked! :happydance: I saw the little flicker on your vid too! Isn't it just AMAZING?!?! 

I have just realized, I have a Jelly Belly Bump Buddy!!!! :) We're only 3 days apart! :D :hugs2::hugs2::hugs2:
I knew everything was ok, and I'm so happy!


----------



## nickysdestiny

Thanks so much!! It was great!! I am sooooo excited and relieved!!! wooohooo bump buddies!!! lol now Sara needs to join us....I have a good feeling :)


----------



## srm0421

Thanks Nicky you are so sweet to include me in the Jelly Belly Baby Bump Crew (what a mouthful).


----------



## nickysdestiny

I hope everyone is ok. Its been quiet on our board for a couple of days.

Sara, when are you gonna test with a FRER?

MRZZZZZ BEE my bump buddy, how are you feeling?

Gabs~ How are you and the boys? No out breaks right? Did AF come yet?


----------



## srm0421

I do not know when I would test with a FRER, I do not think I am pregnant so I do not want to waste my money but if for some miracle AF does not show up on Thursday I will get one Friday night.


----------



## nickysdestiny

ok I will be waiting to see that :bfp: so we can have another bump buddy!!! :)


----------



## LadyBee

Hey ladies. I had a busy weekend. Still having lots of moments of M/S...not feeling great atm. Good news to me though. :)

I had a job interview I had to push through this morning. I'm a little dismayed because it's not what I thought it would be and it just makes me wish I could just stay on my own for work, I just can not fathom working at places like this......grr.

I have been MOODY! I'm nice as possible but I sure do have a short fuse. DH has been good, it's not him...I just can't handle stupid people these days.

Been sleeping a tiny bit better, but that's ok. The main thing is I have moments of feeling perfectly normal during the day then moments of feeling very sick. I am going to have to eat a ginger snap right now....

C'mon Sara! I know you're prego! :D


----------



## Nlytin

Nicky, Congrats on your wonderful ultrasound! 

Lady, Sorry about the M/S, but you're right it is good news to you.

Sara, I hope your BFP is waiting for you on Thursday!


----------



## srm0421

Happy Due Date!!!! :yipee:


----------



## LadyBee

Lea, I hope Pudah arrives ASAP!! Can't wait to meet him!! :hug:


----------



## LadyBee

Nicky, I love your new siggy. You and your daughter are sooo pretty! I wish I could see it closer! :D 

Lea, any new jelly belly members?!?! :D


----------



## nickysdestiny

Thanks!! here we are!! lol
 



Attached Files:







2008_0616files0023.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 3









p15095s1102349_19.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LadyBee

OMG, SOOO BEAUTIFUL! :D You all make a gorgeous family, I can't wait to see Baby Bear with you! :D :dance:


----------



## nickysdestiny

aww thank you thats so sweet!!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Come on Pudah!

Thinking of you all and sending you lots of love.


----------



## srm0421

Come on Pudah!! 

Well girls, I am starting to spot so AF is on her way.


----------



## Nlytin

Hello girls,
Went to the doc this afternoon and my bp was higher than what they like and they sent me to the hospital to be induced. So I am writing you from my hospital bed. I will keep you ladies updated!


----------



## srm0421

Wow, sorry about the high BP but exciting that you are being induced, you will have your little boy soon.


----------



## LadyBee

I hope all goes well sweetheart! I'm really excited!!! :dance::headspin::happydance::bunny:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Yay! Good Luck with everything Lea, your in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Hey girls..!:) Hope everyone is doing well.

Ladybee how are you feeling? I can't beileve your nine weeks already!

Rhonda~YAy for working out!! Good JOB! I'm still trying but somedays I'm just too tired!

Sara~ I'm so sorry af is on her way....she's such a hag. Don't give up sweetie try and stay positive. You will get that bean soon! HUGS

Lea~ Good luck swetie! Your probably holding him now....maybe? I'm thinking and praying for you and bubs! can't wait for an update.

Nikki~how are you feeling? Any Morning sickness yet? 

Af came for me....YAY.....Got my IUD>....YAY! Lol and Jack is sleeping through the night. YAY!!!!! haha....he goes to bed around 9pm and is up between 3 and 5..so thats great! Have his 2 month check up today. :)

Btw...I treated the scabies last week, we never had any sign of it..but we're all treated and my house was completly cleaned. So fingers crossed we'll be fine!


----------



## srm0421

Hey Gabs, glad things seem to be going so good for you. Let us know how his check up goes and how much he weights. Af got me this morning but I am ok. This will be my 3rd month of the clomid and 3 is our lucky number so I will hope for twins to give us a total of 3 kids but do not want triplets cuz i would be super scared. :rofl: I read too much into things :rofl:


----------



## LadyBee

Hey Gabs, I am glad things are going well! I WISH I was 9 weeks, but I've got another week before that milestone.
I've been feeling sick and drained...about to take a nap right now actually.

Hope everyone is well. Sara, I am so sorry about that hag...:hug:


----------



## LadyBee

I want baby Pudah news!! :happydance:


----------



## nickysdestiny

Hey Gabs, I'm feelin alright. m/s off and on but its not really normal m/s.

Any news on Pudah?


----------



## Nlytin

Hello Ladies,

At the doctor find out my pressure was high and I had my membranes stripped. I think that definitely did help the process get started. Well I got into my room about 3:45 pm and got hooked to the moniters. I labored on my own for about an hour or so (contractions 8-12 mins apart) doc measured me and I was 4 cm (I was 3 at the office) and ordered up pitocin. I got up to 4 mins apart and they were manageable. Then about 9 still at 4 cm, doc broke my waters. Then OMG did they hurt like hell...........who knew that would make such a difference. Each contraction made more fluid come out (sorry if TMI). The first one was so disgusting!! I was so exhausted after and about an hour of those rough ass contractions that I said if this goes any longer I am going to need some sleep. I was exhausted I was falling asleep in between each one. So I called for the epi around 10 and by the time she got there and put it in it was a little after 11. I truly only got about 15 mins of pain relief because the doc came into measure me and I was fully dialated and I had this pressure that kept coming from the baby moving down. If I had of known I would have progressed so fast I would have never got the epi. I almost made it completely natural......40 mins more and I would have done it. Finally I had to tell the nurse I need to push and 3 pushes later Zavien Theodore was born Sept 30, 2009 at 11:34 pm 7 lbs 14oz 21 inches long. We couldn't believe his weight because that was Zoe's weight. I couldn't wait to see him because the cleaned him up and did the necessary stuff before they let me see him and then daddy held him. He latched on like a pro right away. I definitely liked this birth better (minus the pain) because with Zoe I got and epi after 5 contractions on Pit with Zoe but with him I made it way further and I actually felt him come out. I didn't feel a thing with Zoe and I wanted to experience that this time around. I'm home and tired but who has time to rest. Zoe is so excited and wants to constantly hold him. Well I'm going to take it down and get some rest while he is resting especially since Zoe is staying with my grandmother for the weekend. Thanks for checking up on me. I will post pics later. Talk with yall later!
Love ya!


----------



## srm0421

:yipee: Glad things went well for you dear, rest up and enjoy your new bundle, then we want pictures. Congrats on the birth of your precious baby.


----------



## nickysdestiny

Yea!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## LadyBee

Welcome to the world precious Zavien!!!!! I'm so happy to hear your news, and that things are going well for you all now! Good job mommy! :hug:


----------



## Gabrielle

First of all.....CONGRATS Nyltin on your new baby boy! I love his name. It sounds like everything went wonderful and that Zoe is loving being a big sister. You get your rest and enjoy your first cuddles with your little boy, we'll be waiting to hear from you and see pictures of your little man. Congrats and thinking of you and your family~!:)

Mel..Sorry I thought you were 9weeks....sorry your feel rubbish, hopefully things will perk up in 2nd tri for you! I'm still over the moon for you. :)

Niki~glad things are well. When's your next appt?

Sara~again i'm so sorry about AF showing up....but so glad you are positive! And TWINS>....wow wouldn't that be awesome!:) I'll hope for twins for you!:) C'mon lucky number 3!!

Hope everyone else is doing well!:)

Jack's appt went well, got his injections and all. So he's 11lbs!!! He's on the charts for term babies..and he's in the 25% percentile! My little man isn't so little. lol. :) 

He's doing great with growing and all. We did start him on a nebulizer treatment twice a day for the next couple months...because his lungs are very wheezy..:( But this should help. It's too cute/sad with his little ducky mask! lol


----------



## nickysdestiny

Gabs- Glad to hear that Jack is growing well!! Sorry he's gotta do the nebs though.

My next apptointment will be oct 19 i believe. I'm supposed to get a NT scan done too but not sure when they are gonna do that.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

awe Lea I love his name! I can't wait to see pics of the little guy and with big sister Zoe enjoying him as well. Glad the labor was easier for you this time around!

Yay baby Jack for being 11lbs, wow! Kaiya was 13lbs 4 oz like 3 weeks ago, not sure what she weighs now but sounds to me like Jack is doing awesome!! Sorry he has a nebulizer :( those things work great though! I'm sure he's little lungs will be good as new before you know it!

Nicky they do the NT scan between 12-14 weeks I believe. Get a profile shot of your baby at that scan so we can guess the sex of the baby, I love doing that :D Are you going to find out what your having?

Kaiya is doing well had her first little illness the begining of the week :( but she's much better now. She's got her 4 month check up next week so I'll see how much she weighs then. Oh and she's got 2 little boyfriends already, hee hee. Brody (he's a month younger) and Jameson (he's 2.5 months older)...decisions decisions LOL!! For those of you who don't check my jounal here is a recent pic of her. And Brayden has about mastered the potty training. He's had a few accidents but is doing very well, so glad I don't have to buy him diapers anymore!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSC04889.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DebsHopeful

Wow! Congralations Lea on the birth of baby Zavien. You are very brave to even attempt it with out an epidural.

Glad little Jack isn't so little any more. I hope the nebulizer does the trick quickly. Ducky mask :rof: I image he would look very cute indeed.

Anyone had any feed back from Jenna. I so hope she is okay and hasn't been hit by the baby blues.

Jessica is moving around a lot the last three days, even daddy can feel her move around under my skin. It is so awesome.

Here is the latest bump comparison. I will be 24 weeks tomorrow :)
 



Attached Files:







4w5d 12w5d 16w0d 19w5d 23w5d profile comparison.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LadyBee

Can't address everyone this minute, but Nicky, our next scan is on the same day! :D


----------



## nickysdestiny

I'm not 100% I will get a scan that day, hoping they can do a quick one so DH and DD can see. But yes when the time comes we will be finding out what babybear is. DD said the other day that God gave her a dream that babybear was a boy, so she is convinced she will have a little brother.

I thought I was out last night :( my cramps were sooooo bad I thought for sure I would start spotting at any moment. but thank God I didn't still a little sore right now but nothing like last night.


----------



## Gabrielle

Nicky. I had those cramps too...soo bad. But everything was fine.:) So I"m sure bubs is doing well! :)

ANd Debs......OH MY.....Miss skinnny mini! you look awesome. GOsh I'm not even pregnant and I"m way bigger then our 23 week belly. lol I can't believe your more then half way it's amazing.!!! 
how exciting that you both can feel her move..:)


----------



## LadyBee

Check out Jai_Jai's journal!! xoxo


----------



## msTwiggy

hi there my jelly sisters! how are you all doing? 

so sorry i havent been around for so long. I've been feeling down in the dumps, god knows why, i blame hormones. but i finally got to stay over at my parents' last weekend and i feel tonnes better. I guess i was just home sick. too long staying at the inlaws'. 

currently havving bouts of engorged boobies every other day and man it sucks. hurts like hell, sigh. been keeping myself happy by playing Glamour Age on facebook, if anyone would like to join me, lol.

i've been following lea's progress via facebook and so glad that she now has pudah safe and sound in her arms :)

little alisha is already a month old, and she's been such a doll so far. although i'm still trying ot figure out the whole 'being mommy' business, but i guess i'll get the hang of it sooner or later.

will check in again soon, sorry I can't address everyone at the moment.

love y'all lots

xoxo


----------



## chocolatecat

Hey girls,

Liyanna - glad Alisha is doing well, sorry you've got the baby blues - keep seeing your family if that's what you need to do. Hope you're getting out and about - are you allowed to - I can't remember what your confinement rules were??

Lea! Congrats on your little boy - great name and well done for getting so far with out meds. Sounds like a great delivery.

MT and Nicky - wow sounds like you're both doing great! Hope you get your energy back soon.

Gabs and R - glad your broods are doing well 

News from me - had a great feeling about last month, did lots of BDing just for fun and felt positive. But had very red bleeding about 8 dpo, which went away after about 24h - stayed away for another couple of days, got really optimistic that it might stay away, but didn't. :-( But it was different to normal, very red and healthy (?) looking, instead of heaps of brown spotting. Maybe my body is getting better?
But the best news is the SA results came back normal!! 20.5 million count, and way above average motility and everything else normal. The overall 'score' was something like 50 when above 20 is considered normal. My husband practically cried he was so worried! The count is only just above the threshold of 20 million and that's with 5 days of abstinence, so we might try every 3rd day instead of every other day, but I'm pretty happy with it.
Now we've got to wait for a referral to a FS so that I can perhaps get clomid prescribed. Very annoyed that my GP can't give it me and we might be waiting 6 months for a referral, but hopefully it will be less.

Glad you're all well. I'll probably be AWOL for a few more weeks now but hope you all stay well.
Hugs xxx


----------



## nickysdestiny

wooohoooo 8 weeks today!!!!


----------



## LadyBee

Sorry I missed it on the day, but Happy 8!!!!! :hug:


----------



## Jai_Jai

wow!! Lea congrats hun!!!

Debs - you look fab love the bump pics!!

Nicky - look forward to your scan ppic and sorry if i never said it before but congrats and happy 6 weeks!!

Ladybee - soooooooo excited for your scan pic :D still over the moon ur preggo

Sara - sorry hag bitc h got you :( hope this is a better month :hugs:

Gabs - glad Jack is gaining weight well!!! did :af: come??

Liyana - glad all is ok sorry your feeling low!!

rhonda - sooo pleased about your playdate friend and cant believe kaiya is 4months!!!!

caroline - glad SA is norm, reeeeally hope this is it for u soon

afm - love every second and super busy with friends etc do something everday its fab although its making time with Adriana go too quickly!!! sorry not around as much i still think of u all, alot of the time and miss u but i just dont have as much time now!! but i love this and cant wait to start TTC in 2 and a half yrs lol - well i can but i loved it, loved being preg and loved the birth :)

:hugs: spk soon i promise

sorry not been in all ur journals yet :hugs:


----------



## nickysdestiny

Well I went a head and changed docs. The office I was going to wanted me to see all the docs even the one I flat out refuse to see. I always feel a bit rushed with the docs and not 100% comfortable. So I made an appointment with the doc that delivered DD that will be on the 20th. They will def do an u/s so I'm excited about that so is DH since he missed the last one


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all having a super weekend.
I have put some pictures of Jessica's bedroom in my journal if anyone is curious :)

Good luck for the up and coming scans.

Sara, Ashley, Caroline.......how are you girls doing?


----------



## nickysdestiny

Wow its been a bit on the slow side here in the group. Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## LadyBee

I've just been sick...but I'm still here!! :hug:


----------



## nickysdestiny

sorry to hear that you've been sick!!! hope you feel better soon!


----------



## srm0421

I am here, not really getting on BNB until after O so I do not stress myself out. Will be back once I get crosshairs. Miss you glas :hugs:


----------



## nickysdestiny

Well ladies I am out again. My beautiful babybear stopped growing 9 days ago. :(


----------



## LadyBee

OH NICKY!! :hugs2: Sweetie, I am SO sorry......words just cannot express.......

...I am so sorry honey.


----------



## Gabrielle

Nicky....I'm very sorry for you and your family. I too don't have words to express how sad I feel for you. Please hang in there babe, take one day at a time. Big hugs to you sweetie.


----------



## Gabrielle

Sooo quiet in here lately...hope everyone is doing okay.

Debs..how is that little princess growing? I can't believe how far you are! Gosh she'll be here before we know it. 

LB~how are you feeling? is the morning sickness getting better?

Rhonda~ I follow your journal...but had to say hi in here as well!

Jenna~your little princess is adorable...and yes witch did come. :) 

Sara~your chart is looking very nice so far. Fingers crossed for you my dear!

I hope life isn't to rough lately for everyone, always thinking of you all!

Things are going okay around here. First off we bought a doggie!:) She's 2yrs old and is a lab, pointer mix. She's chocolate colored, 60lbs, pure muscle, and is AWESOME with our boys! I love her to death !!! It's amazing to see after one day of being here she knew that I was her mom and she comes to me for everything. Gosh it's like having another child...love it!:)

Jack is growing sooo much these days. My little porker is 3months old and is 12lbs! :) He's still battling his sickness......he had RSV and pneumonia again...

He hasn't been completely healthy since we was born..:( He's doing okay and still full of smiles and coos!:) 

Not much else going on . today is hubbies bday and the boys and I made, flowers and trees with foot prints of them , and then Owen and I made a Jar and put picutes and happy bday on it and filled it with thoughts of our feeling about daddy and things we love to do with him.

Tomorrow we are taking just Owen to Wisconsin Dells just for two days and a night. He earned it by doing little things and filling up his piggy bank. I'm so excitied to spend time with just him and Brian, but sad to leave my other babies too. PLUS i DONT want to wear a swimsuit....:( I am going to get a one piece today.

Well that's it for now. Love you girls. Hang in there and can you believe Turkey day is around the corner?!?!


----------



## srm0421

Nicky I am so sorry dear :hugs2: I wish you all the love and well wishes in the world.


----------



## LadyBee

Ladies, I just uploaded the video from my scan Monday....here it is:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6Py6zYUKYY
:cloud9:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Nicky I am so sorry for your loss sweetie :cry: I know how hard that is. I hope you will continue to try your sweet little one is waiting for you, and someday it will happen, I have faith!!! :hugs:

KB that is so sweet, M looks so happy in there :cloud9:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Oh Nicky I am soooo sorry for your loss :cry: :hugs:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls, 

At work so not able to browse back through all the news or watch the video.
I will try and log in when I am at home this weekend.

So sorry about your news Nicky. I hope you don't have to wait to long.

Love and miss you all. Sorry I haven't had a chance to log in, but work is just really hectic.

Big hugs,
Debs


----------



## LadyBee

I removed the vid so I wouldn't risk my sister seeing it if she remembered I have a youtube acct. I sent her a vid to watch and thought what if she sees that I have a new one to watch! :shock: I will put it back up after next week. :)


----------



## Gabrielle

What happened to us.............:( I see we all write everywhere else but here...:( SO sad...lets get our group back. Luv you all


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I know, Sarah wrote me on facebook and wanted to know where we all were as her and Tony are now offically TTC. Time for a reunion girls, get your busy bodies back in here. I miss you all!! :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Awe yay for Sarah! That's exciting!!!:) I'm here Sarah so come and post! :) Miss you.


----------



## LadyBee

I'm still around too...


----------



## Jai_Jai

I am around too and as I dont have time now to go into everyones journals :'( so it would be good to have this more active!?! I want to keep up with you all so much but find it difficult going lots of different places - I am not setting up a parenting journal so would like it if I could post back in here!!

Miss you all xxxxx


----------



## LadyBee

I am going to post this...from the Impish angels thread in parenting journals- From Elliebank, she wrote from seeing Gabs facebook post:
"Gavin pulled little Jack off the kitchen table yesterday & he landed on the ceramic tile floor. They've been to hospital & he has a subarchoid hemmorage (brain bleed). They are now home & have to watch him closely."
Gabs, I'm thinking about you hun, Jack is definately a strong little boy...and he's in my thoughts!


----------



## Gabrielle

Thank you LB for posting and for your thoughts and prayers.

I will explain the horrifying story......


So on Wednesday we were all at home and I was just starting dinner. I had laid baby Jack down on a small blanket on our kitchen table, like i do every evening. He loves to kick around and stare up at the light and chat away to me!

Well I had put Gavin(our 20month old ) in his high chair which is at the table...while I had turned around to talk to my husband, this is when Gavin took the blanket and pulled it and Jack straight to the kitchen floor. As I turned around I heard a huge thump and saw the back of Jacks head slam to the ground..... cry.

He cried for about 3 seconds and then went in a daze. I picked him up did a quick full body assessement and put him in his car seat and drove to our ER that is about 5 mins from the house. 

When I got there he was just kind in a daze. I took him in and the doctor saw him right away. He checked him over and everythng looked pretty good other then his alerness alittle off. He had a bump on the back of his head and a few red spots on his back. But no blood or anything. 

We did a CT scan right away. Which the doctor came in and had revealed to me that the CT was abnormal. He went on to say that Jack has a few small hemmorages on the frontal lobes of his brain. and some extra cerebral fluid on the outside of the brain. I started crying and then we talked about our options.

He said we must be sent to Children hospital about 45 mins away from home and they will observe him for 24 hours and go from there. The only option to fix this is surgery, and he said no one is going to want to do this unless VERY needed.

We got to childrens and stay for a day and a half. Jack did quite well. His neuro checks we're all good and he was doing very well ...considering. 

The neurosurgeon came in alot and talked to me many times. He wanted to rescan him but didn't feel that he should due to exposed of radiation. He said that because Jack's clinical signs are doing okay that he's hoping the brain bleed is under control. He said that if i feel comfortable I can take him home. And to go straght to er if he's vomiting, lathery, seziures, etc. 

So we are home now. He sees the doctor in a few days and then in 2 weeks to check on his brain. I just have to watch for signs of swelling in the brain, and things along that line. I must wake him every 2 hours to make sure he is responding and just watch him closely.

Jack and our family are SO lucky. I know God was with us that day! Jack fell 3 ft from to hard tile flooring. He has 3 subarchnoid hemmorages and the extra fluid. It could take days to weeks to show signs of problems or the bleed could act up again. 

I am just so thankful that my son is still alive and smiling once an awhile at me! I will never ever forget this and this is a lesson to NEVER turn my back on my children. it happens to the best of us. And i know everyone turns for a second, and it just happens that I did at the wrong time. 

I keep playing it all over in my head and i feel sick to my stomach. I wish this wouldnt have happened to my poor baby and I know he is a tough little guy. I must only blame myself and not Gavin of course. ! 


I hope this is a lesson for everyone and again, i thank you for everything. I will continue to update as I can. Right now I'm just focusing on my baby. Thank you all!


----------



## LadyBee

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Gabs I posted on your facebook status but wanted to tell you again how sorry I am that this happened to you. I can only begin to imagine how scary that must have been for you. Jack is a tough guy and god is wonderful, he will make sure your lil guy is ok. Its so hard to watch their every move, I find Brayden doing bad things to Kaiya too, they can't be left alone for a second, which is so hard when your the only one home with them, I know! My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family right now :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Just wanted to update....Jack has had two seizures so he was taken into the hospital. He is home now and stable. His brain hemmorage is under control and he has been started on an seizure drug. They aren't very concerned and are hoping these are just post seizures of the head tramua.

Hope all is well sorry i must go.


----------



## nickysdestiny

oh Gabs I am so sorry to hear that this is happening!! Know that God will carry you and your family through this. I am not sure how much of a believer you are, but know that the Word says that by His stripes we are healed. I am praying for Jack and claiming that healing for your beautiful little boy!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

Thank you Nicky! How are you doing sweetheart? It's so nice to hear from you. I hope your doing okay. xx


----------



## nickysdestiny

I'm good. Finally got the ok to resume normal activities with DH. Doc thinks its something called a uterine septum. If an embryo implants on it or near it, the baby can only grow so big because there is not a blood supply to the septum--leading to m/c. wants me to wait till Jan 26 for the procedure to see if its really that. Sam and I are just gonna keep doin what we do and if God sees fit for us to conceive again before then, then so be it.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hi ladies :hugs: Just poppin' in to see how everyone was doing. We fed Kaiya cereal for the first time last night and she just LOVED it. There is a video in my journal if anyone cares to watch it. She's changing so much lately. Grabbing everything in sight now, even my plate from me when I'm trying to eat my lunch, lol. She's almost 16lbs and now 26" long. My baby girl isn't so little anymore :(


----------



## srm0421

Gabs, so sorry to hear about Jack, I hope things work out well for him and you guys are all ok. I do not have time to write here but I posted in my journal. I miss you all :hugs:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Guess we should probably close this thread as everyone writes in their own journals now.....

Gabs I have spoken to you breifly but just want to say again that you and your family are in our prayers everyday and I pray Jack has a safe recovery!!

I hope that you all are ok and those of you TTC get the much deserved BFP and those preggers eeeeeeeek I cant believe how far gone you are Debs and already KB your soooo far already it goes too dam quick this thing called time!!! 

As for me and Adriana we are doing really well, I love every second it really is the best thing to ever happen to anyone and I just cant wait for you all to experience this joy and love i feel everyday! we have both had colds the last week so just trying to get over that now - she doesn't let it stop her smiling though :yipee: she is always smiling at me and giggling!! It is the most beautiful thing ever, she is a real morning person too like me, so when I first wake up with her she gives me huge smiles before she asks for any milkies :D :cloud9:

I can't wait to TTC again but it will be some time before we do - at least 2yrs!! Rhonda hun, r u gonna have a 3rd?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

oh don't close this thread, not all the JB's have journals...I wouldn't want to loose touch with any of you :hugs:

as for having a 3rd...I don't know, I still have 3 years to decide though...I wouldn't even think of trying for a 3rd until Kaiya is close to 3 years old. The spacing between Brayden and Kaiya is good but it was so rough in the beginning with Brayden still being in diapers...I had a hard time. Happy to report that he is fully potty trainned now though :yipee: and I mananged to do it before he turned 3 too! Yay me! :rofl: Tim on the other had say we are having a 3rd (how nice of him to decide seeing as he isn't the one who has to give up his body for 9 months :dohh: ) and he's already nammed him too...so apparently we're having a boy next time and his name will be Bryce Stephen. I do think if I were to have another I would want a boy next time too, but think we both decided if it does happen we will choose team yellow next time as we have stuff for both now :D

Totally 100% agree with you Jenna, kids are the very best thing in life, I can't wait for the rest of you to experience it too :kiss:


----------



## Jai_Jai

Yes I remember yoou haveing a hard time - that was always what I said and still do say to Jos - I need to wait until Adriana is out of nappies before the next one is here, so we are thinking we will TTC in Nov 2011 so there will be between 3 and 4 yrs between them, depedning when we fall. so looks like you and I Rhonda could be TTC at the same time!! You know I am soo soooooooo happy you will be on team :yellow: next time, it is the best thing ever!! Now I have been on :yellow: I would never find out it was just so much fun guessing and that ultimate gift of finding out at the end was immense :D


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

end of 2011 eh? hmm...maybe...would be wonderful to be pregnant with you again hun :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

We don't have to close it?? :(


----------



## HatterasSarah

Jenna and Rhonda!! Don't close it...I've finally just gotten the time to get back on the forums. I miss my jelly bellies on BnB. I'm glad we all talk on fbook though =)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Sarah!!!! :hugs: Your back :yipee:

I still pop in here so I'll be around to watch you get your :bfp: Where are you in your cycle right now?


----------



## Jai_Jai

:wohoo: people are back - I was hoping the 'lets close it' would give pp; a kick up the backside...I wrote it too when I did not realise ppls lives were sad :cry: sorry girls love y'all!

:yipee: Sarah!!!! your baaaaaaaaaack!! :yipee: TTC?


----------



## LadyBee

:yipee: Sarah's back!!! :happydance:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:dance: Yay! Let the Jelly Belly's live!! Here Here! :D I promise to post in here more if everyone else will do the same. It is easier than going to 40 different journals every day. Love you girlies! I'm tuckered and am heading to bed, this working out at night thing is kicking my butt, but in a good way :) I'm sleeping like a baby all night, love it!! :thumbup:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Yay Sarah is back :yipee:

Sorry been AWOL girls. Work has been so busy and with gym (a class called Preggi Bellies) twice a week I don't have time in the evening to log in and catch up.

My maternity leave starts on the 18th December so from then I will have quite a lot of time to catch up.

My C-Section has been booked for the 21/01/2010 but I suspect she may come before hand because she is HUGE.
At my 30 week scan on Monday she weighed 1.6kgs which is well above average roughly what a 32 week old baby should weigh. She is going to be tall like her mummy and daddy.

Can't wait to see our remaining JBs get their BFPs.

I have missed you all :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

I keep checking, what's going on everyone??


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Mel,

Not sure about everyone else but it is summer here in SA and so it is damn hot.
By the time I get home I just want to put my feet up.

I go on maternity leave next Friday 18th December. I can't wait. So looking forward to sleeping in and having a toilet nice and close by because my bladder can't retain more than 5 drops at the moment!!!!

How are you doing? I see you are already 17 weeks. That is fantastic. 2nd trimester is awesome. Have you regained all your energy? I did most of the work on Jessica's room in my 2nd trimester and I am so greatful now because I don't have the energy at the moment to tackle such a big task. Are you going to paint the room or are you happy with the colour?

How are all the rest of you? Those of you with babies, they must be getting quite big now, even little Adriana.

Jessica was supposed to weigh 1.7kg (3.75 pounds) at her 32 week scan but instead she topped the scales at 2.5kgs (5.4 pounds). My gynae says, tall people have tall babies. Makes sensese!!! Her EDD has moved to the 8th January but my gynea says he think she will stay in longer, so he is keeping my C-section date 21/01/2010 for now. The date has a nice ring to it but I don't think she will wait until then, plus she will probably be 5kgs (11 pounds) by then!!!!

Hope to hear from the rest of you soon. 

As soon as I am on leave I will be able to log in more often.

Big hugs,
Debs


----------



## LadyBee

Thanks for the update hun!

I was thinking about you and thought gee, I better check the ol' thread...

It's sparse around here. I actually think the girls gave up on it. Caroline, Ashley, and Sarah (though she's ttc again as you see in her latest post) haven't been on in AGES and I guess the rest of us are just preoccupied.

I know Jenna is frustrated with BnB right now (I'm not sure why, but it's on her profile...lol)
Sara is going through some hard times, but her and S are doing fine.
Rhonda keeps up with her parenting journal
Nicky has a broken heart it seems
Gabs pops in every now and then in the journals...little Jack seems to be well, though has had some rough patches
Not sure what Liyana is up to, just being a happy mommy I'm sure :D
and Lea is too I'm sure. :D

As for me, I am feeling great! I think you've been to my preggy journal, but I hope you pop in there soon!

xoxox Take care all Jellies.....Good luck to all! :hug::hug:


----------



## nickysdestiny

I'm still here ladies!! My heart has mended well, thanks to the overwhelming love from Jesus and everyone else!!! hope you all are well.


----------



## HatterasSarah

Deb!! How are you doing girl?? I can't even begin to tell you how happy I am for you for your pregnancy! We need to catch up soon...it's been way too long!!

I'm in my second cycle of TTC...I'm 1 day late, but I also took B6 this month, so that could be the reason why. 

Anyways, I'm trying to be better about posting, but I moderate another pregnancy/mommy/ttc website, so it's hard to manage them all!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Good Luck Sarah, keep us posted!!


----------



## HatterasSarah

I will Rhonda!! I'm officially on CD 1 of my third cycle TTC. I am going to take Evening Primrose Oil to help with my EWCM (remember-I have had that globby mucus around O rather than EWCM ever since having Michael); I took it last month and it made my O mucus extremely EWCMy! And I'm also going to do OPKs to pinpoint my O date. I took B6 last cycle, and it totally delayed O by 3-4 days. But my LP has been about 12-13 days long each cycle, so I'm going to quit taking any B vitamins. 

I soooo thought I was pregnant this past cycle, cause I was having major insomnia, bloody noses, and blood when I spat out my toothpaste. But, those last 2 could have been from the dry snowy air. 

Can we keep this thread open and running? I miss all my old Jelly Bellies! And it looks like there are some new ones on here....So what CD are all of you new girls on??


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I'm always around, I try to get on bnb once a day if I can and keep up with my journal. This time of year is so hectic for me so if I am MIA a lot I appologize! Debs is scheduled to have her little girl in just 30 days!! :yipee: Can't wait to meet you Jessica!


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls,

Yay for maternity leave :yipee: 
But what am I going to do with my time whilst I wait for Jessica to arrive. 
The room is done, her bags are packed. I have done my Christmas shopping.
Hmmmmm....it is going to be a long few weeks.

I start having weekly scans from this coming Monday 28th December.
Last scan said that Little-J is due 8th January but the dates apparently always change towards the end and become a bit unrealiable so my gynea is still addiment for now that he will be waiting until the 21st January but I strongly suspect that my daughter has another date in mind!!!

So sorry Sarah that you didn't get your BFP this past month but sounds like you have a good plan for the next few weeks. I also battled getting my EWCM just right and what I found really helped with either fresh grapefruit or grapefruit juice every day from CD7 to CD27. The Vitimin C is meant to work wonders and grapefruit juice is very high in Vitamin C.

Rhonda, your signature with your kits is adorable. Can't believe how big Kaiya is getting.

Here is a bump picture I did a few weeks ago, can't remeber if I put it here or only in my journal.
 



Attached Files:







4w5d 12w5d 16w0d 19w5d 23w5d 26w6d 30w6d 33w6d profile comparison.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LadyBee

Howdy! :hugs2:
Good to see some action in here! :D I have been working loads this month. I am helping/nannying newborn twins. They're leaving January 5th back to NY though, so my life will soon slow down to a lovely pace again.
:hug:


----------



## DebsHopeful

*To all my lovely Jelly Bellies:

https://dl5.glitter-graphics.net/pub/748/748895c3fyugpiju.gif*​


----------



## Jai_Jai

Merry Christmas everyone!!!! Hope you all had a wonderful time with your families; Adriana enjoyed her first!!!

Debs I am getting sooooo excited :D

Good Luck Sarah - we will stay and cheer you on!! I had grapefruit the month I got preggy so it works ;)

Love to you all


----------



## MissmyAngel08

I am back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! REmember me? Been omgosh like 9 mo since ive been here. I am now in a great relationship and we have decided to start TTC :D Missed u ladies!!! FOr those that dont remember me :( Or newbies.. I am Michelle was here last year after i lost my son at 16 wks pregnancy.. Which i know now was a sign that i wasnt meant to be with that person i was with.. We have since divorced i found a great guy who i am very happy with.. Hope everone is good obviously cant go back and read updates cause wayyy to many soplease update me!


----------



## LadyBee

Hi :wave: I'm glad you have happy news. :hugs2: Thanks for the update!

As you can see from my ticker, I'm PREGNANT!! :happydance: I am half way gone already and loving every second of it now. I deal with the same aches and everything as the other ladies in the preg forum, but I'm happy and it's worth it!! :hug::hug:


----------



## Gabrielle

Hello ladies. It's nice to see this thread up and running again! 

Sorry I've been MIA...I've had a long month and half with Jack and his head injury. He's had alot of brain swelling a few minor operations and has been dealing with seizures alot. We just got home today, again from the hospital b/c he had 3seizures in the last few days. They say he may have internal hydrocpalus..which is a life long problem..that he probably had before the fall. but we dont know yet. Only time will tell. But at this point it's only external so thats good. I dont want to ramble on about it but thats the bits of it. Everyone is doing good though! Owen and Gavin are growing up so fast and playing so nicely. And despite jacks medical problems he's a very happy baby and weight 17lbs! no preemie looking fella here!:) He can't roll over or anything yet but thats okay. 
Brian and I are doing really well so thats a plus too!:)

Sarah and Michelle welcome back and I'm happy for both you of you. I hope your ttc road is short and sweet! 

Lady bee~I can't believe your halfway! How exciting...I can't wait to meet that bundle of joy!

Debs..wow only a month left. I bet you are so excited. Way to go with being prepared.

I hope everyone else is doing wonderful and had a very Merry Christmas!

Rhonda and Jenna I'm going to stop by your journals.

Luv you girls and take care...I'm around!xx


----------



## MissmyAngel08

LadyBee said:


> Hi :wave: I'm glad you have happy news. :hugs2: Thanks for the update!
> 
> As you can see from my ticker, I'm PREGNANT!! :happydance: I am half way gone already and loving every second of it now. I deal with the same aches and everything as the other ladies in the preg forum, but I'm happy and it's worth it!! :hug::hug:


Yayyy COngrats!! So happy for you :)


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Does anyone Know any other chart sites but FF?? Mine is old from when i was with my ex and want to create a new username but wont let me lol


----------



## MissmyAngel08

Gabrielle said:


> Hello ladies. It's nice to see this thread up and running again!
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA...I've had a long month and half with Jack and his head injury. He's had alot of brain swelling a few minor operations and has been dealing with seizures alot. We just got home today, again from the hospital b/c he had 3seizures in the last few days. They say he may have internal hydrocpalus..which is a life long problem..that he probably had before the fall. but we dont know yet. Only time will tell. But at this point it's only external so thats good. I dont want to ramble on about it but thats the bits of it. Everyone is doing good though! Owen and Gavin are growing up so fast and playing so nicely. And despite jacks medical problems he's a very happy baby and weight 17lbs! no preemie looking fella here!:) He can't roll over or anything yet but thats okay.
> Brian and I are doing really well so thats a plus too!:)
> 
> Sarah and Michelle welcome back and I'm happy for both you of you. I hope your ttc road is short and sweet!
> 
> Lady bee~I can't believe your halfway! How exciting...I can't wait to meet that bundle of joy!
> 
> Debs..wow only a month left. I bet you are so excited. Way to go with being prepared.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing wonderful and had a very Merry Christmas!
> 
> Rhonda and Jenna I'm going to stop by your journals.
> 
> Luv you girls and take care...I'm around!xx


Poor thing :( he is in my prayers. I was gone so prob missed what happened??


----------



## chocolatecat

Happy New Year my darling Jellies!

So sorry to be AWOL for so long - but you've all been in my thoughts. I see gabs, Rhonda and Jai Jai's updates on FB all the time. 

I'm so, so happy things are going well for you ladybee!!! And Michelle and Nicky - good luck with the TTCing :) 
Debs so looking forward to seeing pics of you little one - good luck!!

Nothing much is happening for me with TTC - still waiting for a referral to the FS - they lost my referral, which is frustrating as we would have been by now. I'm going to call up tomorrow to make sure they got it through this time. I think the wait is about 6 weeks. I'm not sure what they'll do for us, but it's now 16 months of TTC, so hopefully something. My cycles and LP are still very screwy :(

We both reached a turning point at 12 months and decided to make the most of not having kids yet and go out and have fun. To that extent we've partied hard over the last few months, went to Vegas etc... 
I'm not sure that NOT drinking made much difference and yeah, you could say I shouldn't be drinking and TTC, but sod it, I couldn't carry on waiting forever for something I'm not sure is going to happen naturally. I hope I dont' sound bitter, because I'm not! I've had the most fun few months of my life! We've BD'ed a LOT, all the time in fact, where as we were sticking mostly with Ov time before! 
Here's hoping that all the shagging will work it's magic eventually!

hugs to you all xxx


----------



## MissmyAngel08

chocolatecat said:


> Happy New Year my darling Jellies!
> 
> So sorry to be AWOL for so long - but you've all been in my thoughts. I see gabs, Rhonda and Jai Jai's updates on FB all the time.
> 
> I'm so, so happy things are going well for you ladybee!!! And Michelle and Nicky - good luck with the TTCing :)
> Debs so looking forward to seeing pics of you little one - good luck!!
> 
> Nothing much is happening for me with TTC - still waiting for a referral to the FS - they lost my referral, which is frustrating as we would have been by now. I'm going to call up tomorrow to make sure they got it through this time. I think the wait is about 6 weeks. I'm not sure what they'll do for us, but it's now 16 months of TTC, so hopefully something. My cycles and LP are still very screwy :(
> 
> We both reached a turning point at 12 months and decided to make the most of not having kids yet and go out and have fun. To that extent we've partied hard over the last few months, went to Vegas etc...
> I'm not sure that NOT drinking made much difference and yeah, you could say I shouldn't be drinking and TTC, but sod it, I couldn't carry on waiting forever for something I'm not sure is going to happen naturally. I hope I dont' sound bitter, because I'm not! I've had the most fun few months of my life! We've BD'ed a LOT, all the time in fact, where as we were sticking mostly with Ov time before!
> Here's hoping that all the shagging will work it's magic eventually!
> 
> hugs to you all xxx

GL Hun hope 2010 brings you a new member to your family!1 I am on FB as well. Email addy s [email protected] if anyone wants to add me feel free :)


----------



## MissmyAngel08

P.S if you add me on FB our family dont know we are ttc so shh lol


----------



## LadyBee

I've missed you Caroline...:hug:


----------



## HatterasSarah

Hey everyone! Gabs, Jenna, Rhonda...I was going to tell you guys through facebook but figured I'd just tell y'all on here. Tony went to the urologist (Gabs, you remember me telling you about how Tony had some weird thing in his scrotum that I thought was a hernia or something?), and it turns out he has a varicocele vein =(. He is getting a semen analysis done on Monday and hopefully we'll have the results shortly after that. The doctor told him that us getting pregnant accidentally with Michael was a good sign..especially since I only got pregnant with him 3 years ago, but that 80% of men who can't conceive a second child have varicoceles, so that statistic has me a little worried!
This is our 3rd cycle TTC and I'm on CD 20...5dpo. I haven't really had any symptoms except some really serious pain in my right ovary. I always get stretchy pains between O and AF, but this pain hurt really badly and almost made me think if I'm pregnant, it's ectopic. It's one of those pains where you just double over and hope the pain goes away soon. I don't remember a lot about my pains after O the cycle I got pregnant with Michael, but I remember thinking that I literally felt no symptoms for the first few weeks of my pregnancy. So those intense pains sorta lead me to think it's another month out for us =(

I can't believe Deb is about to have her sweet little girl soon! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## DebsHopeful

So lovely to have you so many familiar friends back.
Let's hope that those BFPs start rolling in.

Sorry I haven't been around as much as I thought I would but I am just soooo uncomfortble. I saw my baby today and her current measurements say she weighs 3.85 kgs. I begged my gynea to do the c-section this Thursday but he like to wait as long as possible to give the baby's lungs the best chance to fully develop so I am booked in officially for next Thursday 21st Jan at 08:30AM. I know it the big picture it isn't that far away but I am not really getting any sleep and my back aches to time does feel like it is dragging a bit. Oh well I shouldn't complain. I am almost there and I have so much to be greatful for. 

Hope you are all having a great week. 

Big hugs,
Debs


----------



## Jai_Jai

Sarah :bighug: I really hope works out fir you - sorry Tony has this vein, but you have Michael and I think that is a great sign - don't look at the neg look at the fact you are gonna be one of the lucky 200 out of 1000 that do fall preg ok?? :hugs:

Debs - ooooh exciting I know how hard it is and sympathise - justy think in 10 days you will be holding baby Jessica xxx :yipee:


----------



## LadyBee

Wow Jessica will be here sooo soon! I hope you get to be comfy in the meantime though...:hug:

Sara, I agree, it's a good sign that you fell with Michael so easily...hopefully it won't be an issue. :hug: Glad you got it checked out though, and now they'll have a next step if it is needed.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Sarah I'm sorry you ran into trouble already, hoping though since you guys managed to concieve already that will put you in that 20% range that can do it again :hugs: Let us know what you find out once you get your results hun!

Jenna...where have you been hiding my luv? Miss you!!!!! :hugs:

Welcome back michelle and Caroline!! :hi: Best of luck in your ttc this year, may 2010 be your lucky charm! :flower:

Can not wait to meet Miss Jessica!! Come on out hun, your mommy is uncomfortable and is just dying to meet you!!!! 

I just realized at 3:30 this afternoon that I missed the kids doctors appts this morning :dohh: I've never done that before and now they can only get them in again this Thursday which is no good for me since Tim is going to Puerto Rico Weds - Fri for work...I can't handle both of them there getting shots, its manic as Brayden is more than even 1 person can handle, especially now that he's 3...he's all of a sudden a very terrible brat :growlmad: Not liking the "3's" so far!! I think with all the stress last week that's why it slipped my mind but its so unlike me!! I fear old age is setting in already :wacko:


----------



## chocolatecat

oooo, nearly time Debs! Sorry your uncomfortable :-( Look over some of your posts from a year ago and see how you felt then. Uncomfortable is not nice, but at least your happy :-D

Got my appointment on the 8th of Feb. It's with the gyneacology outpatients department rather than the assisted conception unit...??? Hopefully it will still be useful!

AF is showing up today - grrr, it's not even a surprise any more.
But it does mean I'm ready to book a March trip to Vegas :-D If I'm not having a baby then I'm going to have a bloody good time instead!!!

Hope all is well with you guys xxx


----------



## chocolatecat

LadyBee said:


> I've missed you Caroline...:hug:

Miss you too babes :hug: sorry I've been gone so long. I was happy in my drunken haze, but I was dying to know how you were getting on!
Are you on FB?
xxx


----------



## LadyBee

I wish I could magically give you what you want...:hugs:
I am on FB but I'm quite private :blush:
As long as I know you are ok-I just want this so bad for the rest of our lovely jelly belly ladies...


----------



## LadyBee

Hi! :wave: How is everyone? Just checking in...
Debs has had Jessica by now...wohoo.
My LO is viable today! :dance:

Anyone??


----------



## chocolatecat

Hey babes - that's great news! your little bubs will be nice and big before you meet her!

Debs please come show us pics of your little one. hope the birth was good.

Sorry thing are so quiet round here. I do miss you all.

Life here is good. 
We've got an appointment on the 8th of Feb. I'm not sure what'll come of it, as it's with the gynacology outpatient's clinic...fingers crossed I get some meds or something???

Booked our next holiday - back to Vegas in March for more club-hopping and fun :-D 

Hugs to you all xxx


----------



## LadyBee

C-I sure hope they get something figured out for you love...:hug: March club-hopping sounds funnnnn! :D
I can't wait to see Jessica!!! Ahhhh!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Happy viable baby day LB, sorry I missed the day :blush: I know I can not wait to meet Jessica either, praying things went well and they are all home now enjoying her :hugs:

I'm so excited I got a Wii Active personal trainer last week and my friend and I have been having so much fun working out with it, I'm already noticing small changes, wish I had found this sooner!! Its so much fun and you don't even feel like your working out but boy does it work you!!! I have decided to sign Brayden up for swimming lessons, I tried and tried to get DH to bring him so I could sign Kaiya up too but he is refusing to get in the water as he doesn't like the size he is...do you think I do right now????? :growlmad: but I am putting aside the fact that I am not where I want to be and know that my kids come first and he needs this, dh can't seem to do the same...men!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Here is a pic I took of Kaiya this weekend, she's out of her baby tub and in our big bath tub in a bath seat...she loved it! :D
 



Attached Files:







DSC05610.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 4









DSC05614.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 5









DSC05622.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LadyBee

Thanks R! Omg, you're not kidding she loved it! That's so sweet and she's adorable! Awesome about the Wii, I wanted one, might look into it after M's born! :thumbup:
:hug: :!:
I got a stethoscope, just a cheapy one from Wal-Mart to see if I could spy on M. Unfortunately I can barely get my own heart beat with the damn thing. :dohh: Who knows, it was only 13 dollars and I might be able to pick it up later in the pg. Oh M's being stubborn today and has really slacked off on the breakdancing. I don't like that, but I do get a little nudge wiggle here and there. I just ate so hopefully s/he starts dancing again soon.
Oh come on Debs, we're dying! :D :hug:

Ok, I don't know if I am supposed to post this, but I got a message from TL the other day that our Sara is pregnant!!! She's got a new man and it was a total surprise. I haven't really the right to post that, since I haven't talked to her personally, but I can't believe it! I am super excited for her and I think she was really shocked! :D I hope she comes back to tell us about it, I'd love to follow her pregnancy!


----------



## LadyBee

:cloud9::cloud9:Pics of baby Jessica in Debs' Preg Journal!!:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls,

Thanks for thinking of us. Sorry I haven't been on much and probably won't really be around much for the next couple weeks whilst I work out how to be a mummy and manage engorged leaky boobs!!! Breastfeeding is great but I am a long way off from getting the hang of it.

As LadyBee said there are a couple pics in my journal but here they are so you don't have to go looking for them. I will update as and when I get a chance.

Big hugs to you all.

Debs & Little-J
 



Attached Files:







Jessica 23 Jan 2010 19h05 a.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 2









Jessica 23 Jan 2010 19h06.JPG
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Little J :) ah I love it!! Welcome to the world sweet princess Jessica :hugs:


----------



## LadyBee

Sooo pretty...:cloud9:


----------



## Jai_Jai

:cloud9: sooo beautiful well done debs!! And much smaller than predicted I see - that is good :D you must be so happy!! BF is hard work - make sure you get some support!! I am so thrilled all is ok.

oh and a sneaky congrats to sara then xxx :D so it clearly was not her...x


----------



## LadyBee

Jenna hun!! I've missed you...do you have any updates for us? :hug:


----------



## chocolatecat

Awww Debs, she's lovely! Adorable! Congrats!!!

Honey, congrats on the viable baby day - how are you doing? Do you have an appointment today??? Hugs!!!

Nothing much came from my appointment. I have to get my tubes checked - hopefully next month, and then she might prescribe me clomid, but the next appointment to see her (the FS) isn't till August :-( I best keep up the partying and holidaying for a few more months then. It's doing a good job of keeping my mind off things, doing all the things that we wont' be able to do easily when we do eventually have kids!!!

Hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Shey

I wanna join!


----------



## nickysdestiny

Hi ladies it's been a long time!!!! I've got some catching up to do!! But alas no computer just my handy dandy iPhone. Lol. Can u ladies look at this and tell
me. I'm not losing my mind there is a line there right? 

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/nickysdestiny/pregnancy%20stuff/c16a1550.jpg

I just took it and I know blue dyes can be crap but 2 days ago same test showed nada and today this. I gotta call doc as soonas they open to get a blood test done.


----------



## srm0421

Hey, i see a light blue line dear. Hope this is it for you


----------



## nickysdestiny

Thanks Hun! I see congrats are in order for you!!!!! So excited and happy for you!

Here is the FRER I took a little while ago. Sorry it's huge I can't fix it on my phone

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y174/nickysdestiny/02377440.jpg


----------



## Gabrielle

I would have to say......CONGRATS to you dear!:) How have you been?

And miss sara...COngrats to you as well!!!!!:) Tell us about this man your with! How are you feeling babe?


----------



## nickysdestiny

I've been good. Just focusing on the fam and homeschool. Taking it easy and not letting life stress me out. How have u been? How are the boys?


----------



## LadyBee

Oh Nicky!!!! I am so happy! I have missed you girls! xoxo


----------



## srm0421

Yay Nicky so excited for you. Hey Gabs, how are you doing? I'm trying to get my lap top up and running so I can play catch up. My bf is a guy I knew from high school and I actually started talking to him before I left my husband, soon to be ex, but he was trying to help me talk to my husband and make my marriage work which was pointless and after i left the crap my ex pulled made me really realize i made the right choice in leaving him. From CPS to the cops to code enforcement to him lying in court it was crazy. Still going on right now but I'm at my friends with tiny just getting away from his drama. I didn't do anything not even kiss my bf until after I had filed for divorce and I randomly took my temp in dec and it was showing I wasn't Oing again so when my period didn't come on Jan 1st I wasn't surprised. We had one weekend of not being too careful and I thought it was fine cuz this was the 11th of Jan and I wasn't Oing. I got home on the 13th and my temp was up from 97.5 on the 7th to 98.1 on the 12th, i wrote it off as a fluke temp but then the 13th it was 98.2 and each day after it kept climbing. I really didn't think I was pg even though we had those 2 days where my body decided to O out of no where so I had decided on the 11th (before all this) to get on bcp and made an apt for the 20th, the test that day said no but the 22nd i took my own test at home and it said yes so I had blood work on the 26th with a beta of 43 and on the 28th with a beta of 146 so yep I was and am pg. I miss you all like crazy.


----------



## nickysdestiny

Wow Sara that's crazy!!! Not even tryin with the bf and boom!!! Maybe the issue wasn't really u after all!!!! Congrats bit I'm so sorry ur going through all this with it ex. :(


----------



## LadyBee

I can't believe that...Sara, wow, after all you went through........you got preg that easy! :hug:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Congratulations nicky!!! :hugs: And Sara :hi: Oh how I have missed you girl!!! Congrats to you as well!!! Wow, when are you due hun? It always happens when you least expect it and I strongly believe you couldn't get pregnant for a reason with your husband (ex now), god knows what's right for all of us and he knew you didn't belong with him. I'm so happy to hear from you again hun!!! :hugs: 

LB you'll be 30 weeks tomorrow :shock: how did that happen? :D Once you hit 30 weeks it flies by...can't wait to meet your lil one sweetie!

Not too much new with me and the kiddos, I have been working out with a friend 3 days a week and working out on my own on the weekends, I haven't lost more than a few pounds but I've been loosing inches :yipee: Still not into my prepegnancy clothes but I'm working my butt off to get there! Its way harder to loose the weight this time and I don't know if its from baby #2 or my age, being over 30 :blush: Oh I started Brayden on swimming lessons for the first time last Sat, we go again tomorrow. He didn't do great, he's not afraid of the water but he doesn't like being told what to do and not by people he doesn't know...I'm hoping tomorrow will go a little smoother! Kaiya will be 9 months on Monday...she's moving backwards, on all 4's rocking back and forth, I'm patiently waiting for her to figure the forwards part out, lol. She's still toothless but today I saw the littlest white spot on her lower left side...it should be making an appearance soon :happydance:

miss you all :hugs:


----------



## Gabrielle

Gosh I've got sooo many chills just reading this thread! I miss us all soooo much! We use to all talk everyday!

Sara..I agree hun, that obviously you weren't the problem and we know this all happened for a reason. I"m too sorry that you are dealing with all of this with your ex.:( I hope Sebastian is doing okay despite it all. 
I'm just so proud of you for leaving and getting out of the unhealthy life. You did the right thing! As long as you and Sebastian are safe, and that little bean inside! That's all that matters! Soooo when are you due?!?!hehe.

Nicky, I will say a prayer for you and your little bean tonight!! That's very exciting! We're you two trying? Homeschooling....wow you go girl! I couldn't imagine doing that. 

LadyBee~30 weeks......?! Where did the time go! This is amazing..I too can't wait to see what your having and meet the little bugger;) Do you have a room all ready to go? How are you feeling?

Rhonda~ I talk to you on FB but again, yay for working out! I'm proud of you....I still havent even started to workout.....but soon I promise! hehe. The sun is shining more so that motivates me.

As for me......well Brian has been laid off since October....:( It's been a huge stressor for us and I'm working every weekend 3, 8 hours on thrid shift! I like it..but I miss just being home with my family. I dont want to work at all...I hate missing out on things.:(

We're hoping he'll get back to work SOON!

The boys are doing well. Jack is soo big...a whooping 19lbs! He's just a little cutie pie. He's so laid back and easy going. He's still having issues with his brain injury but everything is stable at this point. He doesnt sit up or crawl or eat baby food yet..but we'll get there.:)

Owen is suppose to start full day kindergarten this fall.....and I just dont know if I can send him yet. He'll just be 5 and the youngest in class...idk if he's ready for it.

Gavin..well he's doing fine..still itty bitty....weighing 23lbs. lol Doing well though, just turned two and he's a little stinker but so sweet.

As for me.....well I just recently had my right ovary and fallopian tube removed on the 3rd of Feb. Due to a HUGE ovarian cyst that bled out..and the tube was twisted. I'm all revocered......but just found out that I have a HUGE cyst on my left ovary now!!!! It's not causing too much pain as of now so we are waiting it out. But she said that if it doesnt go away that I could need to have the cyst removed, and possibly the ovary too.:(:(

This would mean no more babies.....:(! And I'm not ready for that. I am soooo ready to start ttc right now. Hubby isnt though and we just dont know if we will get pregnant again or not.

I'm on the Mirena IUD and that is probably causing my cysts so if i remove it I will be on no birth control. 

Well it's 12am and I must get to bed...lol just deciding on colors to paint my kitchen and living room.:) 

Lovely hearing from you all!!!:hugs::hugs::cloud9:


----------



## nickysdestiny

Gabs, you could always send him and see how he handles it. He might do better than you think. Maybe get him enrolled in some type of class like activity now to prepare him. 
I pray everything will be ok with your other ovary!!! If it's you bc why not just have it removed?

I'm glad Jack is doing ok. It sucks your little guy has to endure this :( sucks that mommy does too!!!

As for us, no we definately weren't trying. At the end of Jan I had a hystoscopy and a d&c done to check for abnormalities and there were none. Praise god for that!!! Doc thought maybe I would need to try clomid but hubby and I decided no, one cuz he's unemployed and 2 we don't have our own insurance. So we left it in Gods hands and I guess He saw now as the best time!! Lol. 

LB it's getting close!!!! I can't believe how fast time has gone!!!!!


----------



## chocolatecat

Congrats Nicky! And Sarah, wow! awesome! I'm glad your happier now too!

Thanks for all the updates every one. I'm glad you're all doing so well. 

Just got back from the hospital. I'm pretty distraught. I can't get hold of my OH and I didn't take him with me as we're going on holiday on weds and have a funeral just after we get back, so didn't want him taking too much time off.

I went for a HSG, and although I don't really know the results fully, it wasn't good. They could only see one tube, so they think I have a split uterus. They couldn't really explain what it means, as they're radiologists. They said I should have an ultrasound to check it out. But of course I had one last year to check for polyps and they didn't pick this up!!! which I told the radiologist.
They said I need to see my FS again, so I went across to try and make an appointment, so she can refer me for a US or MR - but the next appointment isn't till october!!!! F**king hell. I have an appointment in August, that we made last month, but we might have to wait all that time just to get referred for a different scan.
And of course I now know there's a serious problem. From what I can gather it mostly leads to problems with miscarriages and premature births. And of course I can't even get pg in the first place. So I'm feeling royally fucked now, since IVF won't determine where an egg implants, and there's a lot of miscarriages from the odd shapped uterus thing...
sorry to rant, I'm just so upset and confused.
And to top it all, the FS has a cancellation next monday, but we'll be on holiday still. 
hopefully they'll push me through and give me an appointment or at least a referral before august.
we might have to go private.
And I don't have my phone with me, and although I've called OH's work and emailed him, I've still not been able to talk to him.

I'm an unhappy bunny today.
Sorry, sorry, just needed to vent.
:(


----------



## LadyBee

Oh Caroline...:hugs: :cry: Love, I am so sorry you got such upsetting, unsettling news! :hugs: I really can't imagine how you must feel...but getting to talk to a doc and getting more info would be great, damn them for not getting you in!!! Can you call another place altogether?? I'm thinking of you sweetheart....xo

Gabs, So happy to hear Jack is well! I was researching the other day and I found a thread you posted on back when you wondered if Jack was a boy or girl... :D It made me smile. xoxo

Rhonda!! I have missed your journal hun...but it's awesome to get an update on the kids here! I bet B will be such a happy swimmer and K's getting teeth!! Wow, things change so quick!

Sara and Nicky- I am so happy for you both still...I hope we can all keep up through your pregnancies!! xoxo

I have been having rough patches with BnB, so I have to use the old computer to log on sometimes and that's just frustrating for me, so sometimes I don't always check on EVERYTHING...so please forgive me if I can't pop in as often! :hug:

M and I are doing so well and I just feel incredibly blessed. I've posted 30 week pics on my journal if you care to see! :D

:hug: to you girls, you lovely ladies I've missed!!!


----------



## nickysdestiny

Sorry your going through all this Caroline. 

I just got my blood tests back and they were only 12 :/ goining in a few to get repeat bw done. I think I just caught it very early. I will know for sure tomorrow.


----------



## LadyBee

Good Luck sweetheart...:hug:


----------



## nickysdestiny

Praise God!!! My numbers went from 12 to 103!! In less than 72 hours!!!


----------



## LadyBee

:wohoo: :hug: That's wonderful news!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Gabrielle

Hi girls...well I'm in the hospital as of this morning. I have been vomiting majorly and in an intesnse amount of pain.:( I will be having surgery tomorrow....most likely a hysterectomy...:(:(. I am so devasted right. now sure what to think.............

Please keep me in your prayers. thank you all.


----------



## LadyBee

Oh Gabs!!!!!!! I'm thinking of you hun! Love to you!!!


----------



## nickysdestiny

Oh no hun, what's been going on? How do they go from vomiting and pain to it's your uterus???? Praying!!!


----------



## Gabrielle

I have two ovarian cysts..one the size of a basketball and internal bleeding. 

on the left side.

And then a month ago i had the right side removed b/c of a twisted ovary due to a cyst.


----------



## nickysdestiny

Ohhh :( :( :(. So sorry wish I could be there for you.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Your in my thoughts an prayers Gabby!! HUGS to you!!!! I hope your feeling better soon. :kiss:

Nicky fab numbers hun, hope they continue to rise!!! :thumbup:


----------



## DebsHopeful

Hi Girls,

Just been catching up on our thread. Read from page 326-336.
Gosh so much has gone on.

First of all Gabby sweetie, you are in my prayers. You have had to endure so much. 
I really hope you won't need to have a hysterectomy.

Sara, WOW! Congratulations. I am so excited that you are pregnant. You have waited long enough for this blessing. Are you going to be on team yellow or put us out of our missery and find out at the earliest possible time?

Jenna, how are things with little Aidriana? Have you finished studying? Are you working or planning on working?

Rhonda, how is it going with your little Kaiya? Still enjoying being a stay at home mum?
I am not sure how you and Gabby do it with more than one kid. Jessica keeps me busy 24/7 which is why I haven't been on in ages.

MT, 31 weeks. Not long now sweetie. Can't wait to see pictures of your little one.
Have you thought about names?

Caroline, I am so sorry that you have had to wait so long to get some help finding out what the problem is. I so hope you don't have to wait until August. I am sure a plan will be made to help you get your LO. :hugs:

Sarah, how is TTC going? 

nickysdestiny, congratulations on your BFP. I pray this is a healthy sticky bean.

As for me. I am loving being a mummy. Little-J is still a bit collicy but we have found a collic mixture that really seems to help her and with each passing day she just gets cuter and cuter. She can smile now and she loves to babble and coo.
I am still BF. I am loving it, but it does mean I spend a lot of time in the Baby Changing room when we go shopping. 

I look forward to hearing how you are all doing. 

Big hugs,
Debs

PS: I so hope I haven't left anyone out.


----------



## Gabrielle

soo I'm having my hysterectomy either Monday or tuesday. until then, i'm stuck in the hospital...on pain meds and nausea meds..

I started running a fever since last night too! And I also have a yeast infection so they are trying to clear that up as well. And due to the pain meds i have to get cathed in my bladder b/c I'm able to void.

Thanks for the prayers I will come back and read everyones status but just too out of it at the moment.

love you girls.


----------



## LadyBee

Gabs! Sweetheart, I am sorry to hear that. I know how hard this can be especially when I know you have been aching to TTC again. This really is probably the best for you though unfortunately I wish it wasn't. You have had to go through so much hun, I just hope this brings you some relief in the long run. I am thinking about you hun and I wish I could help make you feel better. :hugs:Be strong sweetheart.......xo

Deb-Honey, I'm happy to hear such a good report from you! I knew you'd be a wonderful Mum and it shows how happy you are from your post. J will keep getting better I'm sure and things will settle down and then it will just be you enjoying every moment with her! :hugs:

Things are going well with me right now. I have an OB appt on Tuesday, I will ask a few things since I didn't see my doc last time, just had the regular check-BP, weight and urine. I think M is a little big, and I'd love to know technically what s/he measured at 28 weeks at our scan. If you didn't see it, M's pic is on my siggy...:cloud9:

Thinking of each of you, especially those of you who are dealing with hard times...many :hug: and warm thoughts your way girls......xoxo


----------



## nickysdestiny

Gabs!!! I'm so sorry hun!! I really don't know what to say.... What could I possibly say. I will keep you and your family on my prayers.


----------



## Gabrielle

Thank you all. Surgery is a laparotomy hysterectomy tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I hope all went well today sweetheart and you are more comfortable now recovering nicely. My thoughts are you with you :hugs:


----------



## HunnieBee83

May I join? hehehe! Im looking for a new TTC buddy/Text Buddy. My TTC buddy Kasey590 got her :bfp: GO KASEY!!!!!!! I'd like a text buddy perferably in the US(Tried texting to the UK, and it didn't work :( Ummmmm...My chart is crazy bc :witch: doesn't come on a schedual!!!! ) Im testing on the 25th. Right now, Im going the natural way, instead of IVF(Can't afford it :( ) Im using OPK's, Chastberry Supplements, and temping.... Anyone wanna join me on my quest for a lil nudger of my own?? ALSO, Im in Ohio, lol!


----------



## nickysdestiny

Hey Gabs how are you feeling hun?


----------



## Gabrielle

evening ladies, 

how is everyone doing this week?

Nicky, when is your first OB appt? Are you feeling okay?

Well I had my hysterectomy on Monday. I am finally starting to feel better. I'm up walking, showered today, and the pain is getting better.

I've been running fevers every night and also I havent eaten in a week. 

If I can eat tonight and tomorrow and dont spike a fever tonight then I can most likely go home!! I'm DYING to get out of here...it's been a week.

I have about a 7 inch cut on my binkni line...right where my csections scars are.

The cyst, and uteures and about 2 quarts of a gelatin substnace has all been sent down to lab. We will get a pathology report back tomorrow. She said that my uterus was huge and felt like a sponge.

Emotionally I'm okay soo far. Some girls found out they were preggers and I just started crying. I know this isnt going to be easy, but everyday should get better. I miss my boys SOOOO much. I really hoe I get home tomorrow.

Well that's it for now. Hope your all doing well.xx


----------



## nickysdestiny

Aww Gabs I'm so sorry you had to endure this. Rating pathology is all negative and that you can eat so you can get home!!!!

My 1st OB is Tuesday I'm feelin pretty good. No complaints. Thanks for asking.


----------



## HunnieBee83

Hello Gabby, I know Im new , tho I wanted to tell you I hope you have a speedy recovery from your surgery :) Im praying for you.


----------



## Gabrielle

hunniebee~ thank you for your kindness! And I apolizgize for not acknlogezing(sp?lol) your resquest to join our group.

You are more then welcome to join our group.:) We've all been close online for over a year now and we are all at different stages. Some mommies, some mommies to be, and some waiting to get their BFP! 

We are all very nice and great to get along with.

Sooo....Welcome! good luck with your BFP


----------



## LadyBee

Gabs, I was surprised to hear from you so soon! You're doing great hun! All those prayers are helping I'm sure!! :hugs: You're so strong and I admire you. Love ya.......

Hunniebee-Welcome! We haven't been extremely active on this thread lately because things are in such different places for all of us, but hopefully we can keep up! :hug:


----------



## nickysdestiny

Woooohooo we have a heartbeat ladies !!!! I'm 6weeks exactly so my EDD is nov 16!!!!


----------



## srm0421

Yay Nicky. I'm so happy for you.

Gabs- So sorry to hear you have been having so many problems. I am so glad you seem to be on the mend. 

I started a journal ladies, it;s in my siggy.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Just dropped by to say hello and think of you all often love and best wishes to you all xxxxxx loooking forward to seeing your bambino arrive safe KB :) Sara congrats and Debs well done on doing such a gd job!!

Gabs hope you are feeling bit better, been in contact on FB but did not wanna run with out :hugs:

Rhonda - skype it gd ;)


----------



## chocolatecat

Hello my sweet jelly bellies.
Hope you're all well!

Just an update on me. I have a unicornate uterus, which carries a very high chance of a late term miscarriage if I do get pregnant. And since that doesn't seem to be happening, we think we've made a decision to go ahead and look into adoption instead. 
I don't want to start IVF or even clomid with such high chances of miscarriage. We're not going to stop trying (or not preventing, not trying, which is the reality these days), but I sort of feel that there's reason's I'm not getting pregnant (and techinically the unicornate uterus is not a fertility issue).

So tonight is our first information meeting on becoming adoptive parents! Wish us luck!

big hugs to all my wonderful jellies xxx


----------



## LadyBee

What a wonderful prospect of becoming parents, Caroline!! Adoption is truely a blessing and I really hope you get to proceed with this!

I understand that having issues with your uterus isn't always 'textbook' hun, and miracles are always possible sweetheart. 

Thank you for the update and stopping by my Pg journal! :hug: I think about you often...xo

On me: I'm still enjoying pregnancy, 41 weeks into it! I look at it as a gift to get to enjoy this just a little bit longer. I am ready to meet M whenever the time is right and we're looking forward to a healthy delivery one way or another within a weeks time.

xo to you all! :hug:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:hi: my sweet Jelly Bellys!!! Its been forever since I've been in here and I'm sorry :blush: My little princess will be 1 in on Tuesday :( Its gone by so fast, so those of you with little ones cherrish every moment, they wont be little for long. Congrats Nicky I hope things are going well for you hun! And Caroline sorry to hear about your unicornate uterus...I hope things work out and you get your baby soon hun!!! I've been in your journal LB but congrats again, Pierce is sooo handsome!!!!! 

We had Kaiya's first birthday party yesterday so I thought I'd post a few pics. Hope your all doing well, think of you guys often!! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







DSC06553.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 1









DSC06596.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 1









DSC06698.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 1









DSC06708.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Oh and a few of the cake that I made for her (that took an entire day :wacko: )
 



Attached Files:







DSC06517.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 1









DSC06521.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 2









DSC06525.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## msTwiggy

HEEELLLOOOOOO MY JELLIES!!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

how've you all been??

Ok I know i've been off the radar for QUITE some time, i hope you all still remember who i am though, LOL!!

Gosh I have quite a lot to catch up on but I jsut want to send everyone my hugs and kisses and hope you're all doing great :D

been following those I have on Facebook (gabby, rhonda, etc :D) but i've lost track of the rest (oh dear me)

Anyway, sorry I have been away for SOOOO long.

As usual, i've been busy with work, it's just wild. I'm doing this whole circus juggling act, :dohh: i have my 9-5 job, my personal blog, two blog shops and one review blog for baby blogshops. Although it's no excuse to disappear on my jellies ey? :nope:

But i'm back! And i love you all!! hugs hugs!!!

oh, just in case anyone's interested :)
my personal blog is https://liyanaznil.blogspot.com
and my twitter's back on track :)

i write in English mostly, but sometimes slip in a little Malay here and there, so if you need a translation, just ask! :D

i'll be back soon Jellies! muahs!!


----------



## msTwiggy

o.m.g. rhonda, you MADE that cake all by yourself?!?!

you're so gifted!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I did! :) Everything was made from scratch so it was a ton of work but was worth it in the end, Kaiya loved it :)


----------



## chocolatecat

Wow. It's been a long while. 
Kaiya is getting so big!!

So much going on with my lovely Jellybellies.

But the most important thing is to give hugs to Sara and tell her how sorry I am for her pain and suffering in losing Gage. He was a beautiful little boy. :hug:

A quick update on me, since I don't talk about TTC on facebook.

I'm on my second month of clomid (50mg) first month did nothing to get rid of my spotting, which still kicked in just after ovulation.
Maybe this month will be better.

I'm going for a lap and dye, and a hysteroscopy in a couple of weeks. See how bad my block tube is and for them to have a poke around and see what they can find.

Feeling pretty positive mostly and enjoying my freedom still. Partying hard and all of that. But just having a blue day today and wanted to say hi to you all.

2 weeks till my period is due and my lap and dye...

Hugs to you all and your beautiful children x


----------



## LadyBee

Any new news to report Jelly Bellies???? 
:hug:


----------



## chocolatecat

hey guys, a quick update to let you know I'm heading for IVF at the end of April *squeeeee*

Very excited :)

Glad you're all doing well x


----------



## Jai_Jai

Helloooooooooooooooooooooooo any JellyBellies out theeeeerrrrre??????? :haha:


----------



## Jai_Jai

IS no one subscribed anymore :cry: boooooo


----------

